# CSI humboldt thread



## THCbreeder (Dec 5, 2015)

Well well well . Just finished my first run of Mendo purple urkel and was delightfully pleased . Anybody grown smoked any CSI ? Any news upcoming drops post here. I got some purple snow going which is humboldt snow X purple urkel for my second run . Here are a few shots of run number 1


----------



## v.s one (Dec 6, 2015)

Good work man. I want to give these guys a try but I can't find them.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2015)

Smoke report, OP? 

I popped an old 'tude freebie a couple weeks ago - Blue Dream. Looks good so far. I plan to give it an extended veg and mainline it to at least an 8, then flower it exclusively in a 2x3 when it opens up.


----------



## Zurittansya (Dec 6, 2015)

This strain looks so cool! Have you tasted it already?


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 6, 2015)

Looks good player, don't need any seeds but if I did CSI Humboldt would be one on the list.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Dec 7, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Good work man. I want to give these guys a try but I can't find them.


SVOC http://www.holisticnursery.com/in-stock.html


----------



## Brobeans (Dec 7, 2015)

Anyone know of a Bubba S1 grow journal? Curious about this one.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 7, 2015)

greendiamond9 said:


> SVOC http://www.holisticnursery.com/in-stock.html


 Thank you


----------



## THCbreeder (Dec 22, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Smoke report, OP?
> 
> I popped an old 'tude freebie a couple weeks ago - Blue Dream. Looks good so far. I plan to give it an extended veg and mainline it to at least an 8, then flower it exclusively in a 2x3 when it opens up.


Amos ..... Well smoke reports have turned out good ... Grapey skunkish mix taste ( urkel ) nice purpling on the buds ( looks ) and (high ) is a nice Mellow relaxing type . Not enough to put ya out but enough to stay functional. Good wind down to the end of your day meds in my opinion.


----------



## THCbreeder (Dec 22, 2015)

I'll add I chopped at day 63 which I could have taken these out 70-75 days for more Amber trichs but I pulled it within a reasonable harvest window so .


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> I'll add I chopped at day 63 which I could have taken these out 70-75 days for more Amber trichs but I pulled it within a reasonable harvest window so .


Right....most everything I've seen on it gives 10 weeks as the avg length in bloom. Thanks for the report. Pics? Yield?


----------



## Beemo (Dec 23, 2015)

cant wait to run MPK aka obama kush...

nice work thc


----------



## THCbreeder (Dec 23, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Right....most everything I've seen on it gives 10 weeks as the avg length in bloom. Thanks for the report. Pics? Yield?


I have a whole journal on firestax Amos under CSI . Lots of pics from beginning to end . You can see it all my friend


----------



## HookahsGarden (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm actually running 15 phenos of CSI : HUMBOLDT testers and gear at the moment. 
Testers are...
ChemDxUrkle 
Chemdawg1xUrkle 
Chemdawg1xBubba 

And I'm running a few of the UnderdogOgxUrkle 

Lots of grape candy and urkle smells going.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 23, 2015)

Nspecta is awesome... 

One of the most knowledgeable breeders out there.... Especially with Chem, bubba, and rare OG's...

I've tried samples from his cornbread (TK x org bubba) that my friend grew...fantastic flavor and high.


----------



## skuba (Dec 23, 2015)

I saw their book of mothers at the Emerald Cup... They have some badass stuff like the Irene and Triangle kush, original Chemdawg and Bubba. Whoever I talked to at the booth was super nice and knowledgeable as well.

Sweet looking purp that looks nice


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 24, 2015)

skuba said:


> I saw their book of mothers at the Emerald Cup... They have some badass stuff like the Irene and Triangle kush, original Chemdawg and Bubba. Whoever I talked to at the booth was super nice and knowledgeable as well.
> 
> Sweet looking purp that looks nice


Nice is great but knowledgeable is key!!! Wooot, I have been to so many breeders tents asking questions and theres a skinny big tattie girl showin her ass and having no clue about the company they are there to represent lol.

I have been watching these guys on IG and they are producing some straight FYYYYYYYYRE>


----------



## HookahsGarden (Dec 24, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Nice is great but knowledgeable is key!!! Wooot, I have been to so many breeders tents asking questions and theres a skinny big tattie girl showin her ass and having no clue about the company they are there to represent lol.
> 
> I have been watching these guys on IG and they are producing some straight FYYYYYYYYRE>


Not only is Nspecta from CSI : HUMBOLDT knowledgeable, he also has some of the best deals at his booth. I filled a few jars last year with his dank.


----------



## THCbreeder (Dec 25, 2015)

HookahsGarden said:


> Not only is Nspecta from CSI : HUMBOLDT knowledgeable, he also has some of the best deals at his booth. I filled a few jars last year with his dank.


Can't beat that !!!


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 1, 2016)

HookahsGarden said:


> I'm actually running 15 phenos of CSI : HUMBOLDT testers and gear at the moment.
> Testers are...
> ChemDxUrkle View attachment 3570821
> Chemdawg1xUrkle View attachment 3570823
> ...


How's that chemdawg X bubba smelling ?


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 2, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> How's that chemdawg X bubba smelling ?


Two different phenos , one has a sweet bubba the other a musky chem. The musky chem pheno is the one that I found last run with same seed batch. She was very potent imo. chemdawg1 x bubba


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 2, 2016)

HookahsGarden said:


> I'm actually running 15 phenos of CSI : HUMBOLDT testers and gear at the moment.
> Testers are...
> ChemDxUrkle View attachment 3570821
> Chemdawg1xUrkle View attachment 3570823
> ...


Are those reg seeds ?


----------



## Brobeans (Jan 2, 2016)

Was going to buy their bubba s1 but looks like they stopped making it and not getting a response from Nspecta on IG

Only other alternative seems to be...Cali connection... Eww


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Are those reg seeds ?


No. They are all feminized.


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 2, 2016)

Brobeans said:


> Was going to buy their bubba s1 but looks like they stopped making it and not getting a response from Nspecta on IG
> 
> Only other alternative seems to be...Cali connection... Eww


They still have them at thcbay...just a heads up.


----------



## Brobeans (Jan 4, 2016)

HookahsGarden said:


> They still have them at thcbay...just a heads up. View attachment 3576614


Thank you


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 4, 2016)

Brobeans said:


> Thank you


Good luck.
I know firsthand that the CSI : HUMBOLDT bubba cut is fire. Very tasty and frosted out. I'm sure you'll get a great bubba pheno in those S1s.
Peace


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Been wanting to snag a few of their packs forever. Does SVOC take cards? I refuse to shop cannazon/stax/thcbay or whichever after reading bad reviews.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Been wanting to snag a few of their packs forever. Does SVOC take cards? I refuse to shop cannazon/stax/thcbay or whichever after reading bad reviews.


Cash, blank money orders and gift cards.


----------



## NapalmD (Jan 4, 2016)

Nspecta is a good dude and definitely one of the most solid breeders in the game.
I have an Underdog urkle and Three Queens (wifi 43 x bubba) going now.
They're both some of the most anticipated strains I've grown for sure.
Taking them down next Wednesday on day 70. Had a slight burn issue but these girls are strong like they were out the gate. Here they are at day 61

Three Queens 
   

Underdogurkle


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 5, 2016)

i need some csi gear asap! does svoc have a site?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 5, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i need some csi gear asap! does svoc have a site?


Yes be sure to email him for an updated list.
http://www.holisticnursery.com/in-stock.html


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 5, 2016)

Does anybody know what the genetics are in Branded Bubba?


----------



## Beemo (Jan 5, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Does anybody know what the genetics are in Branded Bubba?


https://artizenseedshop.com/brands/nspecta-s-csi-humboldt


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> https://artizenseedshop.com/brands/nspecta-s-csi-humboldt


I saw this shop yesterday, any idea if it's legit?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> https://artizenseedshop.com/brands/nspecta-s-csi-humboldt


Thank you


----------



## Beemo (Jan 5, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I saw this shop yesterday, any idea if it's legit?


yes they're legit.... got my pie face from there...
doc, nspecta, and others sponsors them


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> yes they're legit.... got my pie face from there...
> doc, nspecta, and others sponsors them


Sweet thanks beemo. Love me some archive too so it sounds like I'll be spendin some cash.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 5, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Sweet thanks beemo. Love me some archive too so it sounds like I'll be spendin some cash.


yeah got a few items from there.
mail order only. dont know if its changed.
when you send $ track it... so you know where your $ is at...
after they get the $, they will send you a tracking # and thankyou


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 6, 2016)

Beemo said:


> yeah got a few items from there.
> mail order only. dont know if its changed.
> when you send $ track it... so you know where your $ is at...
> after they get the $, they will send you a tracking # and thankyou


Any freebies with purchases ? Not that it matters just wondering


----------



## Beemo (Jan 6, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> Any freebies with purchases ? Not that it matters just wondering


no freebies on both my orders...
but, i remember saying awhile back limited freebies with cannarado orders...
so i guess,, they do freebies sometimes..


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 6, 2016)

I just sent off an order to SVOC for a pack of Branded Bubba with Bubs' Dogbud as a sub


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 6, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I just sent off an order to SVOC for a pack of Branded Bubba with Bubs' Dogbud as a sub


You will love any of his gear . I got purple snow in veg now I'm gonna get them big and juicy ..!!


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 6, 2016)

NapalmD said:


> Nspecta is a good dude and definitely one of the most solid breeders in the game.
> I have an Underdog urkle and Three Queens (wifi 43 x bubba) going now.
> They're both some of the most anticipated strains I've grown for sure.
> Taking them down next Wednesday on day 70. Had a slight burn issue but these girls are strong like they were out the gate. Here they are at day 61
> ...


Wow. Nice work!
I'm also running the Underdog Urkle. I have one pheno finishing super fast. Here she is at day 40.


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 7, 2016)

HookahsGarden said:


> Wow. Nice work!
> I'm also running the Underdog Urkle. I have one pheno finishing super fast. Here she is at day 40.View attachment 3579949


Yea I'd take it out another 3 weeks to get her really mature ...


----------



## NapalmD (Jan 7, 2016)

HookahsGarden said:


> Wow. Nice work!
> I'm also running the Underdog Urkle. I have one pheno finishing super fast. Here she is at day 40.View attachment 3579949


Thanks! That bud looks great as well! Leaning towards the UD. Will be some top shelf smoke for sure. 
Looks like it could come down on day 60-63 with ease. Keep us posted.


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 8, 2016)

NapalmD said:


> Thanks! That bud looks great as well! Leaning towards the UD. Will be some top shelf smoke for sure.
> Looks like it could come down on day 60-63 with ease. Keep us posted.


Will do .

Here is a different pheno of the UnderdogOgxUrkle, super greasy and smells like candy when You touch her. I'm very happy with the results from Nspecta's feminized seeds so far.


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 3, 2016)

Looking good here's my 5 purple snow and 1 golden coast orange chicken under the area51 LEDs


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 3, 2016)

damn why i have slept on csi fuck me them pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## AnxiousRobot (Feb 3, 2016)

Any of CSI Humboldts seeds good for beginners?


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 4, 2016)

AnxiousRobot said:


> Any of CSI Humboldts seeds good for beginners?


All of them . You can't go wrong with any of there fems


----------



## greendiamond9 (Feb 4, 2016)

SVOC just got a restock
https://www.instagram.com/p/BBV8NgzkOT7/?taken-by=seedvaultofca1
https://www.instagram.com/p/BBV8IiNkOTz/?taken-by=seedvaultofca1


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 12, 2016)

Their shit looks dam good.... Might have to scoop some at some point.


----------



## rollyouron (Jun 7, 2016)

Can you buy these from a USA seed bank? If so can I post a link?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 7, 2016)

rollyouron said:


> Can you buy these from a USA seed bank? If so can I post a link?


http://www.holisticnursery.com/in-stock.html


----------



## rollyouron (Jun 7, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> http://www.holisticnursery.com/in-stock.html


Thanks


----------



## forestbud (Jun 7, 2016)

HookahsGarden said:


> Will do .
> 
> Here is a different pheno of the UnderdogOgxUrkle, super greasy and smells like candy when You touch her. I'm very happy with the results from Nspecta's feminized seeds so far. View attachment 3580735


Very nice!! Makes me excited! Urkle is among some of the finest smoke in the world. How was the smoke? She is doing good outdoors for me!


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jun 10, 2016)

forestbud said:


> Very nice!! Makes me excited! Urkle is among some of the finest smoke in the world. How was the smoke? She is doing good outdoors for me!



It was wonderful grape candy funk. Very very nice.


----------



## rollyouron (Jun 10, 2016)

Think I'm going to order 2 packs. There's not a whole lot of info out there on them, so help me out if any of you have any info. I like a more sativa than indica.


----------



## skuba (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 27, 2016)

skuba said:


> View attachment 3718934


Where'd ya order from?


----------



## skuba (Jun 27, 2016)

Picked em up at the booth, excited about all of them, only wish id gotten another purple cross. The chem91 x Urkle is supposed to be bomb and the Irene is what got me over there in the first place


----------



## skuba (Jul 10, 2016)

Picked up some flowers today, didn't grow these they came from the CSI booth.

Here's the Old Family Purple (TK x Urkle)

 

This is Purple Dogbud (chem91sva x Urkle)

 

Some Purple Urkle 

 

And finally the Irene, which is excellent


----------



## MistaRasta (Jul 11, 2016)

skuba said:


> Picked up some flowers today, didn't grow these they came from the CSI booth.



Nice! Those flowers are making me excited. Sending my order in for some old family purple and mendopurps f1 today.. Going to be ordering lots more after these as well. Nspecta has great crosses, they shouldnt be slept on. 

Keep us updated


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jul 11, 2016)

Oregon Elite Seeds sell them.
Got these Saturday.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 11, 2016)

These Branded Bubbas will be going in the ground this week.


----------



## MistaRasta (Jul 11, 2016)

jeepster1993 said:


> Oregon Elite Seeds sell them.
> Got these Saturday.



Were the big bad bubba freebies?
I dont see them on oes's site..

i wish he'd sell some Chem D crosses, theyre usually freebies which is why i ask.


----------



## skuba (Jul 11, 2016)

@MistaRasta they have a Chem D x Urkle called the Purple D, you may be able to get your hands on


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jul 12, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Were the big bad bubba freebies?
> I dont see them on oes's site..
> 
> i wish he'd sell some Chem D crosses, theyre usually freebies which is why i ask.


Sorry, Yeah, the Big bad bubba was a freebie. I paid for the Kush and dogbud, the other 2 were free.
Just a side note... I paid for 14 seeds and was given 17 seeds for free.


----------



## forestbud (Jul 15, 2016)

skuba said:


> Picked up some flowers today, didn't grow these they came from the CSI booth.
> 
> Here's the Old Family Purple (TK x Urkle)
> 
> ...


Damn! Old Family Purple looks good! Hope to get a full year supply of bud like that from two outdoor plants. One is a monster. Just started to flower today. Suprisngly CSI Underdog Urkle is even more bigger... Dare I say it, Blue Dream like yield? Around 10 weeks left until I'm in heaven.


----------



## skuba (Jul 18, 2016)

The Old Family Purple I smoked was bomb, hope I can still get seeds. Would love to see what those plants look like outdoors, seems like she could be earlyyy


----------



## forestbud (Jul 31, 2016)

skuba said:


> The Old Family Purple I smoked was bomb, hope I can still get seeds. Would love to see what those plants look like outdoors, seems like she could be earlyyy


Request granted. Pictures coming during PST daylight.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 1, 2016)

Branded Bubbas
Pics from a week ago.


----------



## forestbud (Aug 1, 2016)

Old Family Purple in 100 gallon Smart Pot


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 1, 2016)

Branded Bubbas today


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 1, 2016)

Picked up a pack of old family purple today


----------



## jeepster1993 (Aug 2, 2016)

One of my Buds dogbud.
It has a set of roots...
A week old.


----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 4, 2016)

Get them beans Get them beans 20% off with................20off............at OES


----------



## jeepster1993 (Aug 4, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> Get them beans Get them beans 20% off with................20off............at OES


Oos..(out of stock)


----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 14, 2016)

OES just got that new CSI gear. I got that Urkles girl


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> OES just got that new CSI gear. I got that Urkles girl


yo tell your boy to hold a cornbread bubba for me


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2016)

Well no cornbread bubba right now so will have to see what I get out of these old family purple


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well no cornbread bubba right now so will have to see what I get out of these old family purple
> View attachment 3757994


pretty ironic I snatched the last pack of csi cornbread bubba last week and got some Doc's triple purple rhino freebies.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Aug 25, 2016)

Anymore CSI bud porn?


----------



## higher self (Aug 25, 2016)

Got 2 Three Queens that just broke soil surface yesterday so subbing to this thread.

The pack came with freebie Big Bad Bubba (Fire OG/Chem D x Bubba Kush) that I think will be pretty potent!


----------



## jeepster1993 (Aug 25, 2016)

This is one of my Buds dogbud.
A month old.


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 25, 2016)

anyone run Bubba's Girl ??
my two fav strains crossed , what to look for in a pheno ?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 1, 2016)

Branded Bubba


----------



## ltecato (Sep 1, 2016)

Damn I wish I could grow outside! Nice plants, those Bubbas!


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Sep 4, 2016)

Does anyone know if CSI Humbolt sells regulars? If so where? Cause his pictures of purple urkle f1 and the mendo purple f1 on IG look amazing(especially that mendo purple f1male!) and exactly what I'm looking for. If I could get a hold of a cut of his Patient Zero pheno of Purple Urkle f1 I would go crazy!!!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 5, 2016)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Does anyone know if CSI Humbolt sells regulars? If so where? Cause his pictures of purple urkle f1 and the mendo purple f1 on IG look amazing(especially that mendo purple f1male!) and exactly what I'm looking for. If I could get a hold of a cut of his Patient Zero pheno of Purple Urkle f1 I would go crazy!!!


Yes they have a line of regs called Pirates Of The Emerald Triangle
https://www.instagram.com/p/BJasnxODShG/?taken-by=seedvaultofca1
Seed Vault of California carries them
And Purple Urkle F1 is one of them they carry


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey doc how are your old family purples doing? I got 4 going right now myself. I'll post pics in a little bit.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Sep 5, 2016)

Buds dogbud today.
Going to cut a couple more clones from it then flower it. This is about 2 months from seed.


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 5, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> got some Doc's triple purple rhino freebies.


have ya popped them tri-purps yet ? any idea what the linage is on those ? 
I snatched a pack of them Felt the need for purple , but don't know much about them


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 5, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> have ya popped them tri-purps yet ? any idea what the linage is on those ?
> I snatched a pack of them Felt the need for purple , but don't know much about them


No, way too much in front of them right now. Pretty sure theres some info in the doc's dank seeds thread.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Sep 5, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Yes they have a line of regs called Pirates Of The Emerald Triangle
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJasnxODShG/?taken-by=seedvaultofca1
> Seed Vault of California carries them
> And Purple Urkle F1 is one of them they carry


Thanks man. So I've read I need to email them to order, anyone know the email?


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 5, 2016)

@Akghostbuds420 get em here http://www.holisticnursery.com/in-stock.html
I followed IG & found this linky
as soon as I can get ahead $$$ money wise ,
I need 2 packs of the purple regs from Pirates


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Sep 5, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> @Akghostbuds420 get em here http://www.holisticnursery.com/in-stock.html
> I followed IG & found this linky
> as soon as I can get ahead $$$ money wise ,
> I need 2 packs of the purple regs from Pirates


Thanks, exactly I need more money for a couple packs of each. His IG is crazy FIRE!!! Do you have any idea how long he will keep making f1s? I want to snag a pack of each before they're gone, and he's moved to f2s. Even if they are f2 I'll get them but I want the f1s!


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 6, 2016)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Thanks, exactly I need more money for a couple packs of each. His IG is crazy FIRE!!! Do you have any idea how long he will keep making f1s? I want to snag a pack of each before they're gone, and he's moved to f2s. Even if they are f2 I'll get them but I want the f1s!


No idea ,come end month I,ll get mine hope they still there


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 11, 2016)

Branded Bubba from yesterday


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Sep 12, 2016)

Wow those are some tight nodes! Should stack up nicely


----------



## MistaRasta (Sep 12, 2016)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Thanks, exactly I need more money for a couple packs of each. His IG is crazy FIRE!!! Do you have any idea how long he will keep making f1s? I want to snag a pack of each before they're gone, and he's moved to f2s. Even if they are f2 I'll get them but I want the f1s!


Sent in my order for Mendo Purple F1's and Mendo Purple S1's this past weekend. Gonna find a stud out of the f1's and hit my keeper s1 with it. All goes well with seed vault ill be ordering the purple urkle f1's as well. Cant wait to get these though.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Sep 12, 2016)

Anybody know where I can find pics of finished mendocino menage a trois


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 18, 2016)

I got a bunch of csi gear purple erkle, mendocino menage a trios, mendocino purple snow, purple cheddar, mendo. Cheddar, erkles girl, and probably a few more to run. I started purple cheddar and urkle s1 a few weeks back. My p. Cheddar all look nice. Got 2 erkle s1 that look normal, 3 mutants I'm probably gonna cull, 2 never popped. It's to be expected with s1 seed tho imo. Hoping my few erkles left are a good purp pheno. They all have very unique stem rubs and insanely short internodel spacing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2016)

Last week I popped my left over old family purple i had after popping the first 6. Shit that last one was just calling to me.


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 18, 2016)

That's my best p. Erkle. Been having nute probs. My mutants have some weird curved leaf mutation.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 18, 2016)

Branded Bubba


----------



## skuba (Sep 19, 2016)

And purple Urkle and Irene from CSI


----------



## godfather6672 (Sep 19, 2016)

Some Cornbread at the end of week five


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Sep 29, 2016)

Big bad Bubba ready to get transplant into 5 gallon pots.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Oct 25, 2016)

Big bad bubba's     Happy Growing Riu Fam


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 25, 2016)

CSI Humbolt Buds Dogbud almost ready. 
Week 7 of 8.


----------



## skuba (Oct 29, 2016)

I would definitely let that go longer than another week @jeepster1993


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 29, 2016)

jeepster1993 said:


> CSI Humbolt Buds Dogbud almost ready.
> Week 7 of 8.


Yeah u might wanna go 9 on that. She looks like she had a little beefing up to do. I used to 8 weeks but 9 can really make the difference.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 29, 2016)

Today.
9 days today from calendar done.
I took the blue fire out and gave it more room.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 29, 2016)

skuba said:


> View attachment 3784875
> 
> And purple Urkle and Irene from CSI
> 
> View attachment 3784876


which bank you score those 3 packs from man?


----------



## skuba (Oct 29, 2016)

I got them at the CSI booth at a little canna event in CA @greencropper


----------



## greencropper (Oct 29, 2016)

thanks bro, bit far away for me though


----------



## greendiamond9 (Oct 29, 2016)

greencropper said:


> which bank you score those 3 packs from man?


Three Queens http://www.clickseeds.com/product-page/2e4d22e5-640b-1f61-53d5-052daec2d422
Old Family Purple http://www.clickseeds.com/product-page/aa478a02-d7e9-e188-6989-eb6cef85a4ff
Old Family Purple (Pheno hunters pack) http://www.clickseeds.com/product-page/d638fcc7-8d1b-c19d-a6ba-ecd9e1933502
Check SVOC for Purple Wreck.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 29, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Three Queens http://www.clickseeds.com/product-page/2e4d22e5-640b-1f61-53d5-052daec2d422
> Old Family Purple http://www.clickseeds.com/product-page/aa478a02-d7e9-e188-6989-eb6cef85a4ff
> Old Family Purple (Pheno hunters pack) http://www.clickseeds.com/product-page/d638fcc7-8d1b-c19d-a6ba-ecd9e1933502
> Check SVOC for Purple Wreck.


thanks man, liking that old family purple for sure too


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Nov 2, 2016)

Happy hump day


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Nov 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> which bank you score those 3 packs from man?


You can check out seedvaultca too.

He always has loads of csi gear.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 2, 2016)

I have some purp going with the buds dogbud.
This is week 7.


----------



## Johnxnyg (Nov 7, 2016)

Just grabbed one of the last packs of 3 queens... I CAN NOT WAIT!!! i dono if i should do urkles girl or 3 queens first?!!?!?! I also got Medo Purp x Purple Urkle. Purple wreck. and humbolt purple snow... Toss up between the ladies.... purple snow... and urkles girl!


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Nov 7, 2016)

Bubba x Irene about a month before harvesting


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 7, 2016)

High-tech Redneck said:


> View attachment 3825097 Bubba x Irene about a month before harvesting


That's bubbas bad bitch right?


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Nov 7, 2016)

Yea. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Nov 7, 2016)

Plus I like the name. Haha


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 7, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That's bubbas bad bitch right?


Boys...lost the liquor money on video poker....that's the way she goes


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Boys...lost the liquor money on video poker....that's the way she goes


Lmfao. He is a classic. Sometimes she goes sometimes she doesn't!


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 7, 2016)

Will harvest this week.
The purple is Buds dogbud from CSI. The other is blue fire kush from greenlife.

Does all the CSI gear turn purple?


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Nov 7, 2016)

Bubbas bad bitch only did with cold temperatures but outdoor plants went all purple


----------



## godfather6672 (Jan 15, 2017)

Cornbread bubba week 8 from a while back.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 15, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> Branded Bubba from yesterday
> View attachment 3778698 View attachment 3778699


How'd these turn out??


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> How'd these turn out??


Great, I have one plant that is my personal stash.
The other is being shared among my friends and is a big hit.
Good night smoke it knocks me out in the daytime.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 16, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> Great, I have one plant that is my personal stash.
> The other is being shared among my friends and is a big hit.
> Good night smoke it knocks me out in the daytime.


Nice you got any pics from late flower ? She was looking really nice.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Nice you got any pics from late flower ? She was looking really nice.


Here's one


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 17, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> Here's one


Thanks for the pic. Looks like it finished nicely.


----------



## Igntous137 (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm running some csi right now. From what I see and smell so far his gear is definitely legit.

 
Cornbread Bubba phenomenon 1

 
Cornbread Bubba pheno 2
 
Mendo urkle pheno 1
 
Mendo urkle pheno 2


----------



## burnt r3ynolds (Mar 6, 2017)

Just got a pack of three Queens, old family purple. Mo Flo and purple dawg bud. Don't have any space rite away but wanna pop a couple soon. Real excited


----------



## camdengolf (Mar 8, 2017)

I am seeking the strain purple urkle. Recently just found CSI Humboldt and I was hoping I could get some feedback on what seems to be the most purple urkle of the strains sold by CSI. The purple urkle i just picked up has made great night time sleep medication. I would imagine more than just one CSI strain would be good for sleep, considering the genetics. But I have not seen the mendo urkle listed on a couple sites that I have checked. I imagine that would be great for what Im looking for. What do you all think I should go with?


----------



## camdengolf (Mar 8, 2017)

Just found the seeds for mendo purple urkle. Stoked. So any of their other strains that are good for sleep or anti anxiety?


----------



## dirtyshawa (Mar 8, 2017)

Just started these a week ago. Mendocino Purple s1, Branded Bubba, and Beasty bubba. Anybody ran these before?


----------



## higher self (Mar 8, 2017)

Got a single Chem D x Mendo Purps seedling going. Rubbed a leaf & it's got a grape'ish scent to it already. It reminds me of a Chem D x Gobstopper from another breeder that ended up being male, very similar strong scent & both from seedling.


----------



## skuba (Mar 12, 2017)

I put cornbread bubba, three queens, bubba's bad bitch, old family purple, purple dogbud, and purplewreck into paper towels 4 days ago, check them today and literally only two seeds hadn't popped out of the whole lot. 

So I planted them today, and the dogbud, cornbread, and three queens are already breaking soil. I'll try to post pictures but RUI keeps logging me out when I try and post.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 13, 2017)

Irene F1 #1
(Irene x Pakistan Chitral Kush )


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 13, 2017)

Irene F1 #2


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 18, 2017)

Day before flip. Irene F1 #2


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 19, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3908844 View attachment 3908845
> Day before flip. Irene F1 #2


Looking good wish i didnt have so much to sort through or i would get a pack of all thoses crosses they all look good


----------



## Dream Beaver (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 19, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> View attachment 3909285


Nice. Nice where did you pick that up at ?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 19, 2017)

I find myself saying, why didn't I start such and such a strain "4 weeks or 6 weeks ago often..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 19, 2017)

Irene F1 #1


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 20, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3909478 View attachment 3909479
> I find myself saying, why didn't I start such and such a strain "4 weeks or 6 weeks ago often..


Man, where did you get these from? CSI said they are freebies but I can't find a bank that still has them!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 20, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man, where did you get these from? CSI said they are freebies but I can't find a bank that still has them!


I got these last year from greenline. Like Sept /October perhaps.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 20, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I got these last year from greenline. Like Sept /October perhaps.


Ahh cool as man, seems I missed the boat completely ha ha.


----------



## skuba (Mar 20, 2017)

Well it's looking like I'm only gonna have 1 cornbread bubba :'(

Damn things sprouted so fast, by the time I'd checked on them, most of them had gotten too soggy. N00b mistake. But watch those csi beans, damn things want to LIVE


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 20, 2017)

Mendocino purple


----------



## GuerillaGanjaGrower (Mar 26, 2017)

just flipped my 4 Mendocino Purple Urkle a week ago. Anyone with experience growing Urkle know how much of a stretch I should expect from these ladies?


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 26, 2017)

camdengolf said:


> I am seeking the strain purple urkle. Recently just found CSI Humboldt and I was hoping I could get some feedback on what seems to be the most purple urkle of the strains sold by CSI. The purple urkle i just picked up has made great night time sleep medication. I would imagine more than just one CSI strain would be good for sleep, considering the genetics. But I have not seen the mendo urkle listed on a couple sites that I have checked. I imagine that would be great for what Im looking for. What do you all think I should go with?


He has Urkle S1s which is the most Urkle you can get. check seed vault of ca


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Mar 27, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> He has Urkle S1s which is the most Urkle you can get. check seed vault of ca



Beat me to it . Those beans are on my list and they're probably coming from Seed Vault of CA!
I gotta pop some Irene Kush x PCK soon. Gotta be some fire in that pack


----------



## rollyouron (Mar 27, 2017)

GuerillaGanjaGrower said:


> just flipped my 4 Mendocino Purple Urkle a week ago. Anyone with experience growing Urkle know how much of a stretch I should expect from these ladies? View attachment 3913471[/QUOTE mine seemed to have stretched 2 ft after i flipped to 12/12


----------



## GuerillaGanjaGrower (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks for the answer. I should be able to handle that amount of stretch by using my scrog net to control the growth. I don't want the buds to get to close to the lights.


----------



## camdengolf (Mar 31, 2017)

You guys think 1 pack of each: purple urkle f1, and mendo purple is enough to get a keeper? Or should I swoop two packs of each?


----------



## rollyouron (Apr 1, 2017)

camdengolf said:


> You guys think 1 pack of each: purple urkle f1, and mendo purple is enough to get a keeper? Or should I swoop two packs of each?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


camdengolf said:


> You guys think 1 pack of each: purple urkle f1, and mendo purple is enough to get a keeper? Or should I swoop two packs of each?


I would think 1 pack of each. I popped 6 CSI and none of them disappointed me as far as yield and vigor. I haven't smoked any, they should finish in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## camdengolf (Apr 1, 2017)

ok cool thanks


----------



## greencropper (Apr 1, 2017)

full restock of csi + pirates of emerald triangle >>>>>seedbankforhumanity


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm starting my first grow soon so I'm going to start with a few fem seeds. I'm going to pop Humboldt Purple Snow. Nspecta runs through tons of plants so I'm guessing his stuff is stable as hell for fems. I can't wait


----------



## GuerillaGanjaGrower (Apr 2, 2017)

Mendo Purple Urkle day 20 of flower


----------



## higher self (Apr 2, 2017)

Got a single Chem D x Mendo Purp in veg. It has a good scent to it & the plant structure has nodes that are some what far apart like an OG or a cookie runt. I think it's going to be very terpy & have good smells in flower, seen a few pics of it on CSI instagram it looks fire! Just gotta watch out for herm's, said the best plants had too many nanners to keep.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 4, 2017)

camdengolf said:


> You guys think 1 pack of each: purple urkle f1, and mendo purple is enough to get a keeper? Or should I swoop two packs of each?


may as well swoop on Old Family Purple while your at it?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 4, 2017)

WhiteFire #43 F1 (WhiteFire #43 X Pakistani Chitral Kush) @ day 30 since sprouting and 2 weeks under the HID's.I'd say that of the 3 strains I'm vegging, (Tony Greens Ruby Red and Digital Genetics Digital Dream) these WiFi 43 F1's are the clear winners in the vigor department.


----------



## GuerillaGanjaGrower (Apr 10, 2017)

Mendocino Purple Urkle Day 28


----------



## GuerillaGanjaGrower (Apr 30, 2017)

Mendocino Purple Urkle day 47. They are very dense nugs that smell like a grape skunk. Very frosty as well. Been using advanced nutrients big bud, and overdrive as boosters. Molasses as well.


----------



## GuerillaGanjaGrower (May 12, 2017)

Day 60 Mendo Purple Urkle. Harvest day and pics coming soon!


----------



## Upstate2627 (Jun 3, 2017)

Sugar puff starting to give me purple calyxes despite 82 degree temps and early flower. Tough to see in the pic.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm at week 7 of flower with my run of White Fire #43 f1's.
They haven't filled in as well as expected, but they got a dose of HeShe venom pollen from a rogue Digital Dream pretty early on into flower.
I've got cuts of them all and plan to do some pheno hunting on the next run.

I've also started 2 free fem packs of 5 of Bubba's D. They are slow to germinate though. I've got 2 pops in 5 days.
I chose to start these girls after Dm-ing the Nspecta about them.
"The Chem D S1 is the highest testing clone in the stable and is also a huge yielder...there will be some unstable individuals but the keepers will be phenomenal on that hybrid."
So I feel like being a bit adventurous with them and hope to find that special special.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 3, 2017)

Can't wait to start these.


----------



## skuba (Jun 5, 2017)

RUI Won't let me upload images but all my csi gear is going strong. Insane stem rub smells on the old family purple and three queens. All of them, really


----------



## skuba (Jun 5, 2017)

Three queens, old family purple, purple dogbud, purple wreck, bubbas bad bitch, and one cornbread bubba. Will take some shots of the individual plants haha


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 7, 2017)

Bubba's Diesel


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 9, 2017)

Branded Bubba


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 9, 2017)

Three Queens


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 9, 2017)

Branded Bubba Purple Pheno


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jun 13, 2017)

I dropped 11f pack CSI seeds for 125$ a pack get them while I have them these are from the cup that's why there 11 seeds a pack


----------



## augusto1 (Jun 13, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> I dropped 11f pack CSI seeds for 125$ a pack get them while I have them these are from the cup that's why there 11 seeds a pack


Which strains are the ones you have for sell? Thanks


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jun 13, 2017)

augusto1 said:


> Which strains are the ones you have for sell? Thanks


check my site oregoneliteseeds.com


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 14, 2017)

Some photos of some wifi 43 f1's before the chop.
   
1 or 2 have a familiar OG fuel odor and the others have a pine citronella odor that I imagine was inherited from the PCK father. Branches were all tough and stiff, but even after topping they produced few side branches and grew very tall.
3 weeks veg and 9 weeks flower most plants would have hit 6 feet had I not supercropped the tops over.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 15, 2017)

The Irene F1's I grew out turned out nice. I plan too run these again.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 15, 2017)

There are a few later photos..


----------



## GuerillaGanjaGrower (Jun 16, 2017)

I found 2 seeds in my Mendo Purple Urkle harvest that super fat, have dark marbling, and I think will grow into dank plants like the ones they came from.

My question is, since the beans came from a feminized plant can I expect these beans to be feminized as also?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 17, 2017)

GuerillaGanjaGrower said:


> I found 2 seeds in my Mendo Purple Urkle harvest that super fat, have dark marbling, and I think will grow into dank plants like the ones they came from.
> 
> My question is, since the beans came from a feminized plant can I expect these beans to be feminized as also?


Yes, they should be females.


----------



## higher self (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm still sitting on this Black D. I don't know if it's a hard clone plant or I've just been on a shitty streak cloning as I changed cloning areas. Now I'm back to the old area where I had more success rooting.

I swear if she doesn't root this round I'm just going to run the seed through flower. Got 4 extra beans in the 7 packs so can't be mad + I gotta stop hoarding plants but this one is smelling so dank just from stem rubs. It does however grow faster than my Chem91 hybrid so may need to just tough it out we"lll see.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 18, 2017)

higher self said:


> I'm still sitting on this Black D. I don't know if it's a hard clone plant or I've just been on a shitty streak cloning as I changed cloning areas. Now I'm back to the old area where I had more success rooting.
> 
> I swear if she doesn't root this round I'm just going to run the seed through flower. Got 4 extra beans in the 7 packs so can't be mad + I gotta stop hoarding plants but this one is smelling so dank just from stem rubs. It does however grow faster than my Chem91 hybrid so may need to just tough it out we"lll see.


Try a rooting gel. The gels work good for rooting stubborn strains, for me.
I'd like to see how they do for you. I've got a pack of them but I'm going to wait till my next run to plant.


----------



## higher self (Jun 18, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Try a rooting gel. The gels work good for rooting stubborn strains, for me.
> I'd like to see how they do for you. I've got a pack of them but I'm going to wait till my next run to plant.



May have to But i do use fresh aloe gel just because I have it on hand. The clones are looking a lot better in old environment which was my veg tent. I was trying to save space by cloning somewhere else but failed miserably. It's not a very branching plant so clones come 1 or 2 at a time.

Regardless I'll more than likely have the plant flowered out by the time you decide you want to pop them. Soon as the clone roots the mother plant is going in asap, I'll save the clone run for another time.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 18, 2017)

moflo # 2 few days into flip


----------



## higher self (Jun 22, 2017)

Ok have got the Chem D x Mendo cloned took 6 days to shoot a few roots out the sides of rooting plug. Seed plant starts flower today!!


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 22, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Yes, they should be females.



So it hermied enough to make seeds. Wouldn't that mean it's not stable. SEEDS that come from a FEMINISED female seed plant without pollen hermied. So the seeds also could potentially be hermit. Is that right?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 22, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> So it hermied enough to make seeds. Wouldn't that mean it's not stable. SEEDS that come from a FEMINISED female seed plant without pollen hermied. So the seeds also could potentially be hermit. Is that right?


Yes, the females produced might be more prone to herm or they might be fairly stable. I wouldn't advise he breed with them. They would have to be grown out to know for sure.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 22, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Yes, the females produced might be more prone to herm or they might be fairly stable. I wouldn't advise he breed with them. They would have to be grown out to know for sure.


I thought so. Cuz I had a g13 haze hermie on me but just on 3 of the main side branches on one side of the plant. So I kept the seeds. Grew two out. One hermied within a 3 weeks of flower. And the other one was male 100% so idk...


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 22, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I thought so. Cuz I had a g13 haze hermie on me but just on 3 of the main side branches on one side of the plant. So I kept the seeds. Grew two out. One hermied within a 3 weeks of flower. And the other one was male 100% so idk...


I hate Herms!
A few of my WiFi #43 f2 had a few nanners but my whole room was knocked up by another breeders plant and I'm a little butthurt about my failure to fully inspect all new genetics.


----------



## higher self (Jul 10, 2017)

So my single Chem D x Mendo threw some balls on the lowers. I dont know how stable this cross ever was to begin with, Inspecta only commented about how it was dank but threw to many lower balls. I still bought it because of the potential.

This one hasnt thrown that many so I'll keep growing it for now. It is the plant from seed & the clone I had died so this is a one & done!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 10, 2017)

higher self said:


> So my single Chem D x Mendo threw some balls on the lowers. I dont know how stable this cross ever was to begin with, Inspecta only commented about how it was dank but threw to many lowers. I still bought it because of the potential.
> 
> This one hasnt thrown that many so I'll keep growing it for now. It is the plant from seed & the clone I had died so this is a one & done!


do you have any more seeds of this?


----------



## higher self (Jul 10, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> do you have any more seeds of this?


Yeah I believe I got 11 in my 7 pack so 10 more. I'll pop more when I Run a few other Chem's side by side. The early terps on this one are smelling great about 2wks in & will only intensify


----------



## higher self (Jul 16, 2017)

Guys this Black D smells like straight perfume moth ball kush. I see what @chemphlegm means now when I seen him talk about that mothball smell this has it for sure but in a sweet perfume way maybe from the Mendo Purp. 

Haven't seen anymore balls on the plant so everything looks good. It may or may not get hit with some pollen in a month. Wouldn't mind a few seeds from this plant then smells are on super terp.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 16, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I hate Herms!
> A few of my WiFi #43 f2 had a few nanners but my whole room was knocked up by another breeders plant and I'm a little butthurt about my failure to fully inspect all new genetics.


The little bastard. Happens to the best of us


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 16, 2017)

Is that sweet mothball smell enjoyable? Like it burns your nose but you keep coming back for more? Haha


----------



## higher self (Jul 16, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Is that sweet mothball smell enjoyable? Like it burns your nose but you keep coming back for more? Haha


Yeah it's a good thing I defiantly could keep on & off smelling it.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 16, 2017)

Must be a chem expression. I have some of the chem x urkle. Forget the name of it, from CSI. I hope this also carries the mothballs smell. Fem seeds


----------



## higher self (Jul 16, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Must be a chem expression. I have some of the chem x urkle. Forget the name of it, from CSI. I hope this also carries the mothballs smell. Fem seeds


I haven't grown many Chem's but my 91 cross doesn't come close to smelling like this. The 91 I have is more fruity sour diesel, this Chem D is on another level imo. I'd pop those seeds you have if you felt like running some Chem besides the balls that are gone I'm highly impressed.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 16, 2017)

both the D and # 4 express a strong moth ball/old man rotten tooth smell. its the best weed in the world, both of them, absolute best, cream of the crop. Only a couple strains other than those expressions have even tempted me since locking these down.
If it isnt the very best you ever had give her another chance, feed lighter maybe...she is the bomb.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 31, 2017)

Some picks of Bubba's D (Chem D S1 X Bubba Kush) 1 week in the flower room.

I can tell by their structure that they're going to be special with their Huge Afghani fan leaves and a cluster of shoots towards the tops.
BTW, they are some of the skunkiest plants I've grown while still in veg.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Aug 1, 2017)

Bakersfield those plants look like they take after the chem side more then the bubba side due to the leaf shape... do you guys concur?


----------



## skuba (Aug 11, 2017)

Old family purple

 

Bubba's Bad Bitch


----------



## skuba (Aug 12, 2017)

Purple Wreck

Three Queens

Purple dogbud


----------



## higher self (Aug 13, 2017)

New Humboldt Snow fems dropped. Picked up the Chem 91 x HS two plants Inspecta has held for longer 10 years.

I thought about the Triangle x HS but I gotta try the Chem 91 from CSI as this Chem D cross is off the chain, still havent chopped her but the mothball perfume smell has not let up yet!!


----------



## skuba (Aug 13, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> both the D and # 4 express a strong moth ball/old man rotten tooth smell. its the best weed in the world, both of them, absolute best, cream of the crop. Only a couple strains other than those expressions have even tempted me since locking these down.
> If it isnt the very best you ever had give her another chance, feed lighter maybe...she is the bomb.


In your opinion are the Chem D and Chem 4 better than the '91?


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 13, 2017)

skuba said:


> In your opinion are the Chem D and Chem 4 better than the '91?


Imo either is a better experience for me, but thats subjective. dont lt that deter you from the 91, she is a solid star and a heavy stoner, holds here own with much respect from me, but the smell/taste/effects of the D and 4 are the cats meow here


----------



## higher self (Aug 13, 2017)

skuba said:


> In your opinion are the Chem D and Chem 4 better than the '91?


I've only had one 91 cross so far & it was really good! It smells more closer to a diesel strain imo. Now ever Chem D cross I've grown has gotten me really fried so I would give the edge to the D for now. As for Chem 4 I've never ran anything with it but I do have some Copper Chem from Greenpoint. Still have Chem 91 x faceoff OG from Archive which I know is going to be crazy fire!


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 13, 2017)

higher self said:


> New Humboldt Snow fems dropped. Picked up the Chem 91 x HS two plants Inspecta has held for longer 10 years.
> 
> I thought about the Triangle x HS but I gotta try the Chem 91 from CSI as this Chem D cross is off the chain, still havent chopped her but the mothball perfume smell has not let up yet!!


I was checking out those new Humboldt Snow X's last night over at Gloseedbank.com for $70 a pack.
I'm going to wait a while to pick up a pack.


----------



## higher self (Aug 13, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I was checking out those new Humboldt Snow X's last night over at Gloseedbank.com for $70 a pack.
> I'm going to wait a while to pick up a pack.


They will be $50-55 in a few weeks you know how Greenline does it. Ive got room for fems when I start culling a good few regs so may squeeze this one in. Im really impressed with Inspecta's gear & its easy to see his crosses on IG.​


----------



## sourgummy (Sep 9, 2017)

Im in the process of germinating some purple urkle regular seeds from the Pirates seed line. Started them on a towel and they cracked in like a day to two days. But then the soil was a bit cold to the touch after I planted them, even though the air temp was lowest of 71 and high of 81. But so none have cracked the soil so far, but it has only been 4 days since they cracked when in the towel. So they were cold for about 2 days and then I decided to move them outside to get some warmth from the sun. The sun has them warmed up way more now. My question is I guess how cold would the soil or air temp have to be to ruin or kill the seeds while in the process of germinating? When I planted them in their pots the seeds had just barely cracked.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Sep 19, 2017)

Where can I get some csi Humboldt shipped to Canada? Specifically looking for a Pakistani chitral kush cross


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 19, 2017)

I think gloseedbank. Com will ship to you


----------



## Thai_Lights (Sep 19, 2017)

Csi humboldt looks like insane gear but he never answers my messages kind of pissed me off. Gromer and oniseedco were real good to answer questions.


----------



## Observe & Report (Sep 23, 2017)

I recently listened to Nspecta's recent interview on "The Pot Cast" https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-15-nspecta-of-csi-humboldt-pirates-of-the-emerald-triangle It's long, put it on next time you're trimming or something.

I culled a male in my small perpetual so I was inspired to pop some CSI:Humboldt gear. I pulled a pack of Sweet Pink Stink (Bubblegum x Urkle) out of the fridge but the sticker seal came off with little force. I was bummed to discover that one of the seeds inside was popped open a bit. I didn't think it would sprout but I planted it anyway because I paid too much to just toss it. Good thing I didn't! I wouldn't be surprised if she ends up being the prettiest in the pack, that's how those things always seem to turn out.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 23, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Csi humboldt looks like insane gear but he never answers my messages kind of pissed me off. Gromer and oniseedco were real good to answer questions.


That's unfortunate that he won't reply to your messages.  He's always very responsive when I've Dm'd him on Instagram.
I had to chop all of my Bubba's D - ChemDawg D S1 X Bubba Kush at week 8 due to rampant bud rot that found these girls and 1 plant from another strain (Bruce Banner#3 X Monster Cookies) absolutely delectable, while leaving the rest unscathed.
Of the 9 Bubba's D only 2 were culled do to low yield, while 3 stuck out like a sore thumb for big Bubba like flowers of putrid halitosis, but bud rot. and 1 that looks like Gorilla Glue #4 with shorter trichome stalks and no rot.
I have cuttings of each I'll be running as soon as things dry up a lot with winters low temps.
I'll post some nug shots soon.


----------



## chuckie86 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey guys some.nice looking plants you guys all are growing i.met a guy who know they dude behind CSI and gets gear all the time and was wondering what's the best high with a strong dank smell out of all there strains I got med.purple urkle ,bubba's bad bitch,three queens and dirty snow new release but this is first time ill be running this gear but ill looks amazing well let me.know what you guys think thanks


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 30, 2017)

Here's a few pics of my Bubba's D - frosty pheno. 
It looks and even smells a bit like a GG#4 cross, but it's not.


----------



## chuckie86 (Sep 30, 2017)

Baker that look fire alarm got three queens. And everyone in the pic but the babybell )


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 4, 2017)

Just popped my cherry and smoked my first grow. humboldt purple snow. so the first batch i was drying and my humidifier ran out of water. so no cure and overdried. looks pretty fire, frosty with purple leaves. i'm not good at smells. grown organic and tastes like dirt, grapes, cream. again, no cure. with all that said, this shit is more potent than any store herb around here. the buzz is kind of short though. will post some pics once i have some decent nugs. btw, i stressed my plants to hell. no nanners, but i was running 11/13 in flower. csi has fire for sure


----------



## chuckie86 (Oct 6, 2017)

Kooll I just got 8-7 packs of there gear just havent got any going yet. Hope all is fire


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 7, 2017)

Where are csi beans available? Besides glo


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 7, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Where are csi beans available? Besides glo


Oregon Elite Seeds carries him, but GLO has the best variety and prices on CSI Humboldt, from what I've seen.


----------



## skuba (Oct 7, 2017)

Cornbread bubba


----------



## skuba (Oct 7, 2017)

Purple wreck


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 8, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Oregon Elite Seeds carries him, but GLO has the best variety and prices on CSI Humboldt, from what I've seen.


Also svoc


----------



## chuckie86 (Oct 9, 2017)

I just took a pack of old family purple and med purple urkle and put in rapid rooters


----------



## chuckie86 (Oct 9, 2017)

I have all these seeds and was hard to pick which ones I want to grow so that's y I picked ones I did Even though I know i can't go wrong with any of the strains but wanted to grow all at but not enough room lol well ill keep ya posted


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 9, 2017)

chuckie86 said:


> I have all these seeds and was hard to pick which ones I want to grow so that's y I picked ones I did Even though I know i can't go wrong with any of the strains but wanted to grow all at but not enough room lol well ill keep ya posted


would love to see that 3 queens too


----------



## chuckie86 (Oct 9, 2017)

Yea I thought about running them but my one buddy never seen or smoked purple bud so I had to throw them two in there to show him what beautiful purple buds look like when all done and All CSI gears looks amazing so didn't matter what I popped I'm sure all will turn out great under 20citi cobs n 4 Cree 24 cobs 3 frame 8 cobs on each which my last grow turned out way better then I thought


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 9, 2017)

chuckie86 said:


> I just took a pack of old family purple and med purple urkle and put in rapid rootersView attachment 4024242


Pop Bubbas bad bitch/ Old Family Purple and three queens.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 9, 2017)

Irene F1

CSI


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 10, 2017)

2 Big bad Bubbas and 1 Bubba kush(s1).
2 months(63 days) at 18/6 and here at 39 days at 12/12


----------



## chuckie86 (Oct 10, 2017)

Looking good bro can't wait till mine are that big I may veg 6-8 weeks top few times and some lst should be size I want by then


----------



## sourgummy (Oct 15, 2017)

So of the 6 seeds total I sowed of Purple Urkle F1, I have 5 females so far identified! Yes, 5! The 6th one randomly showed up to the party 2 -3 weeks after the others popped, so thats why its not determined yet. I got one that is just a beautiful specimen in veg. topped once so far and its naturally getting bushy without any training. Can't wait to flower these out in a few weeks


----------



## chuckie86 (Oct 19, 2017)

I pop 14 all poo one is slow the rest are growing like crazy so far so good did 7 med purple urkle and 7 old family purple hope all turns out fire which I think will heard nothing but good things about CSI gear


----------



## smashcity (Oct 20, 2017)

Sorry to come in the thread unannounced I hope it's not poor etiquette, but I have 3 mendo purple urkle and 3 purple urkle f1 at about 3 weeks in veg. I bought these cause I wanted a chance to find purple buds. However I've been seeing quite a lot of green phenos with no purple bud. Hopefully I have good luck. If I don't, I'll probably just trash or give the remaining packs away. On a good note, they eat a lot, aren't finicky, have great structure and a lovely smell when introduced to a stem rub.


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 21, 2017)

Check out their Instagram....lots of purple on there


smashcity said:


> Sorry to come in the thread unannounced I hope it's not poor etiquette, but I have 3 mendo purple urkle and 3 purple urkle f1 at about 3 weeks in veg. I bought these cause I wanted a chance to find purple buds. However I've been seeing quite a lot of green phenos with no purple bud. Hopefully I have good luck. If I don't, I'll probably just trash or give the remaining packs away. On a good note, they eat a lot, aren't finicky, have great structure and a lovely smell when introduced to a stem rub.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 21, 2017)

smashcity said:


> Sorry to come in the thread unannounced I hope it's not poor etiquette, but I have 3 mendo purple urkle and 3 purple urkle f1 at about 3 weeks in veg. I bought these cause I wanted a chance to find purple buds. However I've been seeing quite a lot of green phenos with no purple bud. Hopefully I have good luck. If I don't, I'll probably just trash or give the remaining packs away. On a good note, they eat a lot, aren't finicky, have great structure and a lovely smell when introduced to a stem rub.


how far into budding are they? lot of purp types dont exhibit their colors till well into the budding cycle or near their end of days


----------



## smashcity (Oct 22, 2017)

greencropper said:


> how far into budding are they? lot of purp types dont exhibit their colors till well into the budding cycle or near their end of days


Haven't flowered yet. Their about 4 weeks into veg. About to put them into flower next week


----------



## sourgummy (Oct 22, 2017)

lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 24, 2017)

Anyone know the lineage of Humboldt snow?


----------



## higher self (Oct 24, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Anyone know the lineage of Humboldt snow?


Peep this


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 24, 2017)

higher self said:


> Peep this
> 
> View attachment 4032277


Thanks brotha! Must be fire of it's being used in their breeding projects tho


----------



## higher self (Oct 24, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Thanks brotha! Must be fire of it's being used in their breeding projects tho


No problem. Yeah I was thinking the same, probably going to pop the Chem 91 x Humboldt Snow. Two plants Inspecta says he’s had for 10 years plus.


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hello, I just scored some bubbas bad bitch. Anyone run it yet? Thanks


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 24, 2017)

higher self said:


> No problem. Yeah I was thinking the same, probably going to pop the Chem 91 x Humboldt Snow. Two plants Inspecta says he’s had for 10 years plus.


I'm eying up a few of the humboldt snow crosses..but know I should resist


----------



## higher self (Oct 24, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm eying up a few of the humboldt snow crosses..but know I should resist


Lol me too man, there pretty cheap at greenline right now & I got freebies with my pack last time.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 24, 2017)

higher self said:


> Lol me too man, there pretty cheap at greenline right now & I got freebies with my pack last time.


I know right 50 a pack is a steal...


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 28, 2017)

Purple wreck


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 29, 2017)

I think my big bad bubbas are done. 8 weeks of 12/12 here. will harvest sometime next week ..


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 29, 2017)

jeepster1993 said:


> I think my big bad bubbas are done. 8 weeks of 12/12 here. will harvest sometime next week ..


How many plants fam? They looking great


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 30, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> How many plants fam? They looking great


2
Today is 120 days on the grow. 60 days at 18/6 and 60 at 12/12. Added that multi colored LED strip to the 320 watts of cree LEDs for the last 6 weeks. In 3 gallon bubble buckets with Canna nutes.

It may take another week...


----------



## Vonkins (Oct 30, 2017)

Anyone tried out black dog. I got it as a freebie. She's ready to flower


----------



## skuba (Nov 9, 2017)

Purple Wreck


----------



## skuba (Nov 9, 2017)

Purple Dogbud



Bubba's Bad Bitch


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 9, 2017)

skuba said:


> Purple Wreck
> View attachment 4040681
> 
> View attachment 4040683


Nice! Those are gorgeous ladies.

Do any of you fine gardeners know about Mendo Purps?
I would like to add some purple to my garden and have never grown a purple strain.
I have a couple of Mendo Purps crosses from CSI Humboldt. 
Does Mendo Purp usually bring color to the cross or should I be looking towards something else?


----------



## skuba (Nov 9, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice! Those are gorgeous ladies.
> 
> Do any of you fine gardeners know about Mendo Purps?
> I would like to add some purple to my garden and have never grown a purple strain.
> ...


Gracias!

The only one I have experience with is the Obama Kush which is Mendo Purps x Bubba Kush and it's one of the tastier flavors I've smoked. I remember seeing a lot of very purple mendo purps types on csi's Instagram


----------



## HookahsGarden (Dec 18, 2017)

Triangle Kush F1s 
a.k.a. (Triangle Kush x Pakistani Chitral Kush) 
a.k.a. Triangle Chitral, from CSI HUMBOLDT and Pirates of the Emerald Triangle.

Super super vigorous. With terps ranging from vanilla to berries and mint.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 19, 2017)

Vonkins said:


> Anyone tried out black dog. I got it as a freebie. She's ready to flower


Mine was ok. Little bit of lemon scent but not super strong smell. Stronger smoke but nothing special. I only had one female no pheno hunt. Indoor.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 21, 2017)

I grew HPS and had 2 phenos. I preferred the Snow dominant. More frost, yield, stank, taste, and the buzz. The other pheno must've been urkle dom. Super pretty, low yield, super leafy and a bitch to trim. It did have a pretty good buzz and decent taste. I overwatered late in flower and almost killed them. it destroyed the smell. No herms, but I ran mostly 11/13 dark. It was still pretty decent for my first grow


----------



## HookahsGarden (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm in love with the Triangle Chitral.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2017)

HookahsGarden said:


> I'm in love with the Triangle Chitral. View attachment 4061801 View attachment 4061802 View attachment 4061804


Nice!
Those must be the Triangle Kush F1's.
How is the yield on these? I ask because the pack of White Fire F1's I grew were super low yielding and not that good. 
I'm not knocking Nspecta's gear my Bubba's D are awesome! I was just curious. 
I did plant a pack of Chemdog 91 F1's last night and have high hopes for them.


----------



## HookahsGarden (Dec 22, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice!
> Those must be the Triangle Kush F1's.
> How is the yield on these? I ask because the pack of White Fire F1's I grew were super low yielding and not that good.
> I'm not knocking Nspecta's gear my Bubba's D are awesome! I was just curious.
> I did plant a pack of Chemdog 91 F1's last night and have high hopes for them.


I got this batch pregnant so the buds are not filling in like they would normally, so I'm not 100% sure on what the yields are going to be like. But inspecta has some nice pictures of his test run with the seeds and had some huge colas. The 91 F1 were my second choice to pop after these I have a pack of those as well. Good luck! Here's a picture of what the triangle chitrals (Triangle f1s) are doing. They are pretty much a foot taller than anything else in my tent.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 28, 2017)

First go with CSI and loving the way stuff is looking. Had a horrible germ session with these and it’s all my fault well ants fault as they were eating my seedlings in the soil. Seed area was filled with them and didn’t know but all taken care of and germ rates been exceptional since. Two Paki Bubba Kush and one Purple Snow Bubba all from fems. Bubba Kush reverses well andyou can see the Bubba and all the phenos. Bubba is some of my all time fav so be very interesting to see what’s the best of these. These pics are a lil old I’ll updated once they’re in flower in a couple weeks. Don’t ask what day veg is on I never started count 

Purple Snow Bubba
 

Paki Bubba Kush #1 & #2


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 28, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> First go with CSI and loving the way stuff is looking. Had a horrible germ session with these and it’s all my fault well ants fault as they were eating my seedlings in the soil. Seed area was filled with them and didn’t know but all taken care of and germ rates been exceptional since. Two Paki Bubba Kush and one Purple Snow Bubba all from fems. Bubba Kush reverses well andyou can see the Bubba and all the phenos. Bubba is some of my all time fav so be very interesting to see what’s the best of these. These pics are a lil old I’ll updated once they’re in flower in a couple weeks. Don’t ask what day veg is on I never started count
> 
> Purple Snow Bubba
> View attachment 4064301
> ...


Funny you say ants-had them in my veg area also-none in flower room jus veg-weird-good luck bro


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 11, 2018)

Finished shots of Triangle Kush F1s. Just a great strain. And the starting point for a few breeding projects I got cooking.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 11, 2018)

HookahsGarden said:


> Finished shots of Triangle Kush F1s. Just a great strain. And the starting point for a few breeding projects I got cooking. View attachment 4071420 View attachment 4071421 View attachment 4071422 View attachment 4071423 View attachment 4071424


Super Frost!


----------



## SensiPuff (Feb 4, 2018)

Anyone snag the dirty snow strain? Chem d x humboldt snow. What's the humboldt snow bring to the table does anyone know? Thanks


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 5, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Anyone snag the dirty snow strain? Chem d x humboldt snow. What's the humboldt snow bring to the table does anyone know? Thanks


I've got 2 packs that I bought a few months ago, but I haven't popped them yet.
On the Potcast interview, Nspecta says Humboldt Snow is possibly an early version of Four Way from the Eugene area. Its suppose to be a frosty nice "old school" plant.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 5, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Anyone snag the dirty snow strain? Chem d x humboldt snow. What's the humboldt snow bring to the table does anyone know? Thanks


I grew 2 phenos of humboldt purple snow. One was really leafy, didn't yield well, was finicky, but purpled the most . I assume that was the urkle leaner. My snow leaner yielded way more and was super frosty so I guess that's what the snow will bring to the table. Both had a good buzzes.


----------



## sourgummy (Feb 9, 2018)

Right now I have a Mendocino Purple F1 from the Pirates of Emerald Triangle series. This plant is so awesome! The actual buds growing in are purple. Started showing purple production early at 22 days, on day 24 right now. Smells of amazing sparkling fermented grape juice. The smell is so great really cannot mistake that grape. Very potent smell already, great resin production so far. I expect this to be a keeper no doubt. Very nice long milky white hairs so far. I really wanted the Mendo Purps and boy did this one not disappoint. Surprised this is said to be a 10 week strain with how its already looking frost wise.


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 12, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Right now I have a Mendocino Purple F1 from the Pirates of Emerald Triangle series. This plant is so awesome! The actual buds growing in are purple. Started showing purple production early at 22 days, on day 24 right now. Smells of amazing sparkling fermented grape juice. The smell is so great really cannot mistake that grape. Very potent smell already, great resin production so far. I expect this to be a keeper no doubt. Very nice long milky white hairs so far. I really wanted the Mendo Purps and boy did this one not disappoint. Surprised this is said to be a 10 week strain with how its already looking frost wise.


65-75 days .... you’ll be glad you did . Been there done that .... let it roast on a stick ... you will want to chop at 58-60-62 days but DONT ... let it go those extra 6-13 days will make it much better


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 12, 2018)

Any of you fellas grabbed sour apple bubba


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2018)

So I've just trimmed up another batch of the Bubba's D freebies (unreleased for stability issues) and have settled on my favorite pheno. She's a real bell ringer! Smells like shit breath and coffee but she'll fuck you up in the nicest way. 
 

I'm also growing out some Chem 91 F1's by Pirates Of The Emerald Triangle.
They're some real stretchers, I mean unbelievable stretchers!


----------



## HookahsGarden (Feb 21, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> So I've just trimmed up another batch of the Bubba's D freebies (unreleased for stability issues) and have settled on my favorite pheno. She's a real bell ringer! Smells like shit breath and coffee but she'll fuck you up in the nicest way.
> View attachment 4090811
> 
> I'm also growing out some Chem 91 F1's by Pirates Of The Emerald Triangle.
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 21, 2018)

Purple Snow Bubba(Purple Snow x Bubba Kush) smells like grape candy musk looks a lot like Bubba...liking how she grows hardly no stretch so have to veg to size but stacks real nice and smells awesome. Likes to feed more than average plant but not crazy. 3 weeks in in this pic


----------



## jagdog3 (Feb 26, 2018)

Anyone have a smoke report for bubba's bad bitch? Just ordered a pack of these and curious about potency,taste ect


----------



## sdd420 (Feb 26, 2018)

jagdog3 said:


> Anyone have a smoke report for bubba's bad bitch? Just ordered a pack of these and curious about potency,taste ect


I'm in week 6 will let you know in a month or so


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 26, 2018)

He is one of the better breeders out there by leaps and bounds. I’m not just saying it cuz I consider him s friend but his work never fails to empress. ESP fems ink too is very good with fems.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 26, 2018)

Any of you fellas got sour apple bubba as a freebie


----------



## Quani (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Any experience ordering from Europe Csi gear ? Seed vault is da best ??
Thanks


----------



## macsnax (Feb 27, 2018)

Are you in the US? Check out seedsherenow


----------



## Quani (Feb 27, 2018)

Nope I live in Europe.

I can't see his brand in seedsherenow but there is no strain yet/anymore.

Sometimes it shall feelgood to be american


----------



## sdd420 (Feb 27, 2018)

Quani said:


> Nope I live in Europe.
> 
> I can't see his brand in seedsherenow but there is no strain yet/anymore.
> 
> Sometimes it shall feelgood to be american


Use greenlineseedbank ...gloseedbank.com


----------



## sdd420 (Feb 27, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> Purple Snow Bubba(Purple Snow x Bubba Kush) smells like grape candy musk looks a lot like Bubba...liking how she grows hardly no stretch so have to veg to size but stacks real nice and smells awesome. Likes to feed more than average plant but not crazy. 3 weeks in in this pic
> View attachment 4093797


That’s very nice and healthy too


----------



## volusian (Feb 27, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Any of you fellas got sour apple bubba as a freebie


I got 3-5 of these freebies with an order a while ago. They sound interesting and with the original bubba crossed to sour apple they should hit heavy


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 27, 2018)

volusian said:


> I got 3-5 of these freebies with an order a while ago. They sound interesting and with the original bubba crossed to sour apple they should hit heavy


Packs or seeds


----------



## volusian (Feb 27, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Packs or seeds


Seeds, i can't remember exactly how many were in the freebie pack. I'd like to have 5 packs of this to hunt through!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 27, 2018)

volusian said:


> Seeds, i can't remember exactly how many were in the freebie pack. I'd like to have 5 packs of this to hunt through!


Probably 5
CSI likes to give away 5 feminized per pack.
Hit him up on IG, Vato. He's very supportive and informative about his creations.
I think his freebies generally don't pass his herm score,so there is super fire but instability.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2018)

Purple Snow Bubba going in!!! Loving how this is running and no issues at all. Def love the grape musky candy bubba smell it has. Stacks nice a lil slower but managable and not much stretch in flower. Got about another week maybe two but she is finishing up nice. Look forward to the finish


----------



## chuckie86 (Mar 15, 2018)

Beemo said:


> cant wait to run MPK aka obama kush...
> 
> nice work thc


Where u get these from


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2018)

Pirates of the Emerald Triangle - Chem91 x PCK = Chem 91 F1
   
These girls have such a strong astringent lemon pine odor, that they are similar to fresh eucalyptus leaves. They come close to making your eyes water.


----------



## sourgummy (Apr 13, 2018)

Day 13 over here with the Mendocino Purple. Already going purple on me and this is another seed, so not the other purple pheno of it that I have also. This one showing purple on the leaves when the other didn’t.


----------



## sourgummy (Apr 28, 2018)

mendo purple with its purple trichomes. trying to post another photo but having trouble with the site.


----------



## skuba (Apr 30, 2018)

jagdog3 said:


> Anyone have a smoke report for bubba's bad bitch? Just ordered a pack of these and curious about potency,taste ect


My bubbas bad bitches were all Bubba leaners, and although I was hoping for a more Irene dominant plant, there were some really delicious flavors in there and it gets me stoned too. 
I’ll try posting some pics soon


----------



## chuckie86 (May 1, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> View attachment 4128673
> mendo purple with its purple trichomes. trying to post another photo but having trouble with the site.


Yea wish my Mendocino purple urkle turned purple but didn't and had them herm on me but think.was.from heat stress and a light leak but bud was really good and frosty and sticky AF I took the Mendocino purple urkle and hit it with girl.scout candy the seeds will be ready in week or so maybe two can't wait to see what these will grow then I'll take 5 of the best mails n fem n cross them to stableize them


----------



## sourgummy (May 1, 2018)

I’ve been trying to upload a budshot but I can’t seem to get any photos up anymore. Seems to not like my mendo purple pics. Anyone else having issues with uploading pictures?


----------



## chuckie86 (May 1, 2018)

Works for me


----------



## sourgummy (May 1, 2018)

ya still is not working for me. Keeps taking forever and then going back to saying no file selected. Pretty frustrating


----------



## sourgummy (May 3, 2018)

Mendocino Purple F1
Was able to get this one up. Still having issues with other photos now tho lol. At least I got a couple uploaded
edit: smells just like a purple otter pop I kind of cant believe it. Shes beautiful.


----------



## sourgummy (May 8, 2018)

Mendo purple F1. Loving the colors and now terps are getting a little funky. The grape smell is very strong like a candy/juice. I kid you not the stem rub now was an orange combined with some green cannabis funk. Like not blow your face up orange but the sort of smell when someone starts peeling an orange and the smell getting in the air. It was more straight orange a week or so ago. I love this girl.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 2, 2018)

Jeese, the Mendo purple buds are so dense wow. Like no compression when squeezing. Now I didnt squeeze it to literal death of course, but not being gentle, there is no give. Will need to keep an eye on these curing I imagine. To be honest I am not sure why more people aren't growing his stuff that I see. Fingers smelled back to the Grape Otter pop after the squeezes.


----------



## chuckie86 (Jun 5, 2018)

The Mendocino purple urkle bud were dense like that to looking good bro


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 6, 2018)

chuckie86 said:


> The Mendocino purple urkle bud were dense like that to looking good bro


it recently came down. Wow buds are like rocks with the density.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 8, 2018)

Anyone know any info or if anything is going on with CSI humboldt/CSI: Portland??? I put an order in a month ago and every week csi portland cant even get my order sent to him, to then send to me. Starting to be worried. Supposedly it is a shipping issue. He has offered freebies but at this point I am just hoping I get my order....


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 9, 2018)

So needs to be updated and said, I reached out via IG and CSI Humboldt and Portland have both now communicated and appears all should be good. Thanks to them for the help.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 10, 2018)

Wow this Mendocino Purple is insane. I can’t beleive the coloring!! This makes me believe in Aliens. Some blurry photos but can still see the beauty!! And it is super grape otter pop/popsicle smelling.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 11, 2018)

got my order today! CSI came through, sometimes accidents/stuff happens. Also they hooked it with some bubba freebies and a whole pack of Climate change, a listed 7 fem pack with 9 fems inside. Damn CSI Portland and Humboldt hooked it up. Thanks goes out to them.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 28, 2018)

Where are good places to grab csi beans? Only place I have found is seedvault but they do not have what I want.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 29, 2018)

Well few hours of searching and it appears everywhere you can buy these guys seeds fuckin sucks to do business with. Found it on another site that wants you to give them a fuckin license and on top of that will only ship to the address on the license. Want to go break something now.

Is there any way to contact this guy on instagram or something else?


----------



## EastCoastIndica (Jun 29, 2018)

He has a couple posts on Instagram recently that say he has a new website coming soon for breeder direct.

www.humboldtcsi.com


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 29, 2018)

Whats his handle on instagram? Wondering if there is any chance he would answer a pm.


----------



## ThatGuyMontag (Jun 29, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Whats his handle on instagram? Wondering if there is any chance he would answer a pm.



He stays pretty damn busy with breeding and growing. @Csi_humboldt is his handle, but I wouldn't expect him to do anything directly. I've never heard of anyone getting anything from him directly outside of at events. His friend (who selected the Obama Kush for any familiar) @CSI_PORTLAND had a website and carried all of his available work. My guess is that he'll be handling the new site that Nspecta will advertise. I'd contact @CSI_PORTLAND if I were you.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 3, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Whats his handle on instagram? Wondering if there is any chance he would answer a pm.


I spoke with him through Instagram about some purple urkle seeds and he told me that his new site should be up in a week or two. Hes very nice, responded to me very quickly. @csi_humboldt


----------



## kaka420 (Jul 3, 2018)

Had a quick question and got a quick reply. Seriously overlooked seed company.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 3, 2018)

Just putting my brain and experience to his genetics and I tend to agree ^


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 8, 2018)

https://humboldtcsi.com/

Follow @humboldt_csi for updates is the word.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 30, 2018)

Alright, I’m bumping up this thread because people really need to be following @csi_humboldt on IG. IMO, he’s doing the coolest stuff right now, just for shits and gigs. 

He’s done a bunch of Forum Cut GSC fem crosses with some of the amazing cuts he has. Says he’s never going to sell anything from them, probably partially due to herm issues, but the stuff looks ridiculously good. He found OGKB phenos in his Old Family Purple (TK x Purple Urkle) x GSC cross. Which makes sense since he also found OGKB phenos in Purple Urkle S1’s, that must be where the OGKB trait comes from. 

He also has a ton of Chem91 skva S1’s running. Apparently a lot are close to the parent cut, but he is finding rare phenos that resemble OG Kush. I always doubted that OG was a Chem91 S1, but this is starting to make me rethink that.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Jul 31, 2018)

Currently running mendocino menageatrois she's incredible very unique spicy smell with some fruit n kush. Lovely. Purple in any temp. Super strong smoke it puts me down. Going to try some of his Pakistani crosses


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jul 31, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Where are good places to grab csi beans? Only place I have found is seedvault but they do not have what I want.


if he doesnt have it then no one does probably. he gets the whole line


----------



## Cptn (Aug 1, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Well few hours of searching and it appears everywhere you can buy these guys seeds fuckin sucks to do business with. Found it on another site that wants you to give them a fuckin license and on top of that will only ship to the address on the license. Want to go break something now.
> 
> Is there any way to contact this guy on instagram or something else?


PM sent


----------



## EastCoastIndica (Aug 3, 2018)

His new site is live......Even dropped a Chem 91 S1.

humboldtcsi.com


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 3, 2018)

Yeah it was sold out last night I was so bummed then woke this morning and it was in stock


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 3, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah it was sold out last night I was so bummed then woke this morning and it was in stock


Thanks for the heads up. I was pretty pissed I missed out, but just ordered a pack of the Chem91 S1 today.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 3, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> just ordered a pack of the Chem91 S1 today.



same here...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 3, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I was pretty pissed I missed out, but just ordered a pack of the Chem91 S1 today.


I am fuckin incredibly happy. I got 2 packs of something else no one had in stock anywhere for almost a year+ too. Huge for me was a major a missing link in a breeding project for me. I really hope his sugar puffs come back in stock...Sugar Puffs x Blueberry or Sweet Tooth would be fucking godly.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 3, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I am fuckin incredibly happy. I got 2 packs of something else no one had in stock anywhere for almost a year+ too. Huge for me was a major a missing link in a breeding project for me. I really hope his sugar puffs come back in stock...Sugar Puffs x Blueberry or Sweet Tooth would be fucking godly.


What else did you pick up? I’ve been eyeing Old Family Purple for a while (TK x Urkle). He’s also got some Bubba Kush S1’s and Urkle S1s. Lots of awesome stuff.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 3, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> What else did you pick up? I’ve been eyeing Old Family Purple for a while (TK x Urkle). *He’s also got some Bubba Kush S1’s and Urkle S1s. Lots of awesome stuff*.


yup


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 11, 2018)

I picked some urkle s1's and chem '91 s1's. Has anyone recieved their order yet? My money order made it to PO, and I was wondering how long the turn around time is on the shipment?


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 12, 2018)

coolkid.02 said:


> Nspecta is awesome...
> 
> One of the most knowledgeable breeders out there.... Especially with Chem, bubba, and rare OG's...
> 
> I've tried samples from his cornbread (TK x org bubba) that my friend grew...fantastic flavor and high.


I have growen a strain for years that we call cornbread and its not the one your talking about.


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 12, 2018)

skuba said:


> I saw their book of mothers at the Emerald Cup... They have some badass stuff like the Irene and Triangle kush, original Chemdawg and Bubba. Whoever I talked to at the booth was super nice and knowledgeable as well.
> 
> Sweet looking purp that looks nice


Irene is a nother strain I have grown for years,it was named after my grand mother and her name was Irene but its not the one your talking about and I wounder what there strain is that they call Irene.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Aug 12, 2018)

Speqk to him on ig all the time when i have a question also ordered chem 91


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 13, 2018)

lookie here, lookie here !!!!!!

chemdog 91 S1's

and for freebies 

The Big Fuck Up - fems
and
'79 Xmas Bud - Regs <----hell fucking yes, thanks nspecta !!!!!

i now own nspecta's 79 xmas bud and hazemans pine tar kush... i think they will make babies, lol....


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 13, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lookie here, lookie here !!!!!!
> 
> chemdog 91 S1's
> 
> ...


How did it work for you. All I've had is silence from Humboldtcsi since my money made it to his PO box. Did he email you a confirmation at all?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 13, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> How did it work for you. All I've had is silence from Humboldtcsi since my money made it to his PO box. Did he email you a confirmation at all?


i recv'd email notification or order completed 6 days after email that ordered was recv'd


----------



## skuba (Aug 13, 2018)

I’m waiting on my Chem91 S1s as well, along with Yellow Snow and Southern Xmas Kush, sweet you got your order! 
@Lurpin I was wondering the same thing, I got an email confirmation after my payment made it but never any shipping info.


----------



## skuba (Aug 13, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> Irene is a nother strain I have grown for years,it was named after my grand mother and her name was Irene but its not the one your talking about and I wounder what there strain is that they call Irene.


I believe Irene is an OG bagseed that was popularized in Atlanta, it’s a lot like OG but tastes slightly different, super delicious.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 13, 2018)

skuba said:


> I’m waiting on my Chem91 S1s as well, along with Yellow Snow and Southern Xmas Kush, sweet you got your order!
> @Lurpin I was wondering the same thing, I got an email confirmation after my payment made it but never any shipping info.


I got a hold of CSI_humboldt on IG and he literally answered back in 5 minutes. He checked it out for me, and then gave me my tracking number for my shipment.


----------



## skuba (Aug 13, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I got a hold of CSI_humboldt on IG and he literally answered back in 5 minutes. He checked it out for me, and then gave me my tracking number for my shipment.


Dope, those guys are solid


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 15, 2018)

They came in the mail today.


----------



## skuba (Aug 18, 2018)

I got my stuff 
Here’s the family photo so far


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 18, 2018)

skuba said:


> View attachment 4183199 I got my stuff
> Here’s the family photo so far


How’s you get the Irene x GSC? I thought he wasn’t releasing those.


----------



## skuba (Aug 18, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> How’s you get the Irene x GSC? I thought he wasn’t releasing those.


They came with a previous order from csi Portland


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 18, 2018)

skuba said:


> They came with a previous order from csi Portland


Lucky you, apparently they’ve been herming in testing, but the flower looks amazing. I love OG x Cookies and I bet Irene x GSC is one of the best.


----------



## skuba (Aug 18, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Lucky you, apparently they’ve been herming in testing, but the flower looks amazing. I love OG x Cookies and I bet Irene x GSC is one of the best.


I bet theyre gonna taste awesome at the very least! Do you know if the F-cut x GSC was as prone to herms? I don’t guess any of the gsc crosses were released unless it was the female


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 18, 2018)

skuba said:


> I bet theyre gonna taste awesome at the very least! Do you know if the F-cut x GSC was as prone to herms? I don’t guess any of the gsc crosses were released unless it was the female


I haven’t heard anything about the Fcut cross, but any OG x GSC cross will likely have the potential for them. 

Nspecta has posted on IG that none of the GSC fem pollen donor crosses were going to be released, they were just for fun. I’m hoping he releases at least some of them. His Old Family Purple x GSC also looks amazing.


----------



## Werp (Aug 19, 2018)

I wish he had better descriptions on his website.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 19, 2018)

Werp said:


> I wish he had better descriptions on his website.


Follow his IG @csi_humboldt. He posts a ton of pics of his gear in flower with descriptions of what each pheno is like.


----------



## Werp (Aug 19, 2018)

yeah, I checked it out but you have to click on each picture and even then it doesn't automatically tell you what it is...kind of a p.i.t.a...but better than nothing. He does have beautiful gear.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 19, 2018)

Werp said:


> yeah, I checked it out but you have to click on each picture and even then it doesn't automatically tell you what it is...kind of a p.i.t.a...but better than nothing. He does have beautiful gear.


It's in the hash tags and picture comments. At first I couldn't decipher IG hashtags but all the info pertaining to the picture is usually in there. You are right though, I wish I had more info in the form of flowering times, and maybe smell and taste profile.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Aug 21, 2018)

skuba said:


> View attachment 4183199 I got my stuff
> Here’s the family photo so far


Damn!! Thats a hell of a collection, you have some fine taste brother. You cant go wrong with all those elite genetics. I only have 1 pack of CSI on the way(Chem 91 S1)


----------



## skuba (Aug 22, 2018)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Damn!! Thats a hell of a collection, you have some fine taste brother. You cant go wrong with all those elite genetics. I only have 1 pack of CSI on the way(Chem 91 S1)


I ran OFP, Purple Dogbud, Purple wreck, three queens, and bubbas bad bitch last year and the purple crosses really stood out, even among the clone only stuff we ran. Shit I’ve got a purple dog pheno that’s 10 months old and still tastes great


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 22, 2018)

skuba said:


> I ran OFP, Purple Dogbud, Purple wreck, three queens, and bubbas bad bitch last year and the purple crosses really stood out, even among the clone only stuff we ran. Shit I’ve got a purple dog pheno that’s 10 months old and still tastes great


Sweet. How were they all? Any preference among those crosses?


----------



## skuba (Aug 25, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Sweet. How were they all? Any preference among those crosses?


There were no bad plants. Purple Dogbud was my favorite, I had one phenotype that looked similar to sour diesel but a little darker with purple hints, but was seriously fucking loud, like a skunk just sprayed your room with gassy purple candy hints, and another pheno that was super chunky and oily and had that classic Urkle taste. The Urkle line I loved


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 25, 2018)

Just a heads up on anyone who got some pakistani bubba fem seeds. These I believe are freebies that he gives out due to a larger tendency to herm in flower. So one did herm pretty dang hard on week 2. So keep your eyes out if you're growing any of those. I knew about it so kept my eyes out and glad I did. The plants are beauties though. One great white bubba stretched like 3x in flower, got to be great white shark/peacemaker dom.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 30, 2018)

His old family purple x girl scout cookies looks really dank.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 30, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> His old family purple x girl scout cookies looks really dank.


Hell yeah it does. It looks like he’s going to do a limited release of them too. Fingers crossed I’m able to snag a pack or two.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 30, 2018)

Chem '91 S1 I have all of the strains from csi now. Coked out girl scout is next its the only I have an extra of. Both the urkle bx1 and f2. And mendocino bx1 and f2. Pine tar kush ibl, 79 xmas bud ibl, antifreeze, fire n ice, nuclear winter, dirty snow, ice age, Pakistani chitral kush ibl. I'm lookn forward to all of em tho. He sent me a bunch for my auction. Made my goal plus extra. So I bought two of all of them for myself.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 31, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Hell yeah it does. It looks like he’s going to do a limited release of them too. Fingers crossed I’m able to snag a pack or two.


I'm thinking i need to get some too.. I entered some names on his name that strain contest for it, but I never win. 



whytewidow said:


> Chem '91 S1 I have all of the strains from csi now. Coked out girl scout is next its the only I have an extra of. Both the urkle bx1 and f2. And mendocino bx1 and f2. Pine tar kush ibl, 79 xmas bud ibl, antifreeze, fire n ice, nuclear winter, dirty snow, ice age, Pakistani chitral kush ibl. I'm lookn forward to all of em tho. He sent me a bunch for my auction. Made my goal plus extra. So I bought two of all of them for myself.
> View attachment 4190033


I'm stoked to see some of your pics. Any plans to throw some of your dads urkle genetics at csi's urkle, or do a side by side grow? I'm gonna pop some urkle s1's as soon as I got room.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 31, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I'm thinking i need to get some too.. I entered some names on his name that strain contest for it, but I never win.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stoked to see some of your pics. Any plans to throw some of your dads urkle genetics at csi's urkle, or do a side by side grow? I'm gonna pop some urkle s1's as soon as I got room.


Maybe. Dont really have the room for a side by side. I am gonna hit a few csi females with a Magnum Opus male and some Maui Wowie x(Purple Haze x malawai) male. I need to flower a clone of the black pheno I'd like to reverse it and hit the urkles from csi and see what comes out.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 31, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Maybe. Dont really have the room for a side by side. I am gonna hit a few csi females with a Magnum Opus male and some Maui Wowie x(Purple Haze x malawai) male. I need to flower a clone of the black pheno I'd like to reverse it and hit the urkles from csi and see what comes out.


Yeah man that's what I'm talking about. I've heard you mention the black pheno before. Hit me up if you ever need testers to test them.


----------



## higher self (Oct 5, 2018)

Got a single Bubba's D (Chem D s1 x Bubba) going. This was a freebie pack & im very impressed!! Havent grown much chem but this is making me want to ditch the OG's for awhile. The smell is like a funky sour mothball with subtle earthy coffee bubba scent in the background. Shaping up to be a nice yielder as well.

I've been seeing him cook up some Chem 91 crosses & I have my eye on the Chem 91 & Cookies. Although I might hit this Bubba's D with some Jelly Breath pollen.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 5, 2018)

Chem 91 S1 this one is in flower now. Jus starting to throw pistils. Damn near perfect Chem smell. With some old dry rotting rubber notes, maybe. 
  

The other pheno of Chem 91 her structure is better and is alot louder smelling. Close to same scents. Except this one is 3 times stronger smelling. She has blue tint to her. Both are heavy indica dom. Looking forward to flowering her, and smoking both. LoL.


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Chem 91 S1 this one is in flower now. Jus starting to throw pistils. Damn near perfect Chem smell. With some old dry rotting rubber notes, maybe.
> View attachment 4211077 View attachment 4211079
> 
> The other pheno of Chem 91 her structure is better and is alot louder smelling. Close to same scents. Except this one is 3 times stronger smelling. She has blue tint to her. Both are heavy indica dom. Looking forward to flowering her, and smoking both. LoL.
> View attachment 4211078


CSI is awesome. I have a pack of MPK that I will get to. Those 91 look super nice


----------



## Lurpin (Oct 6, 2018)

My urkles are looking nice and happy. I'm still waiting for him to drop some of his new crosses. Maybe he does it at or during emerald cup. Seems like what most breeders do around this time of year. I guess I'll pop my 91 chem seeds next.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 6, 2018)

No Bueno on this pheno... full on male flowers. I pulled them. Hopefully it doesnt herm out on me. It was bout mid ways up.


----------



## Lurpin (Oct 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No Bueno on this pheno... full on male flowers. I pulled them. Hopefully it doesnt herm out on me. It was bout mid ways up.
> View attachment 4211595 View attachment 4211596


Nspecta had mentioned that a few of the chems made some harm balls half way through and he just picks them off. He also said that about the urkles as well I think.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 7, 2018)

25% will herm for the chem91 quite a bit in any crosses done with her as well. Querkle can herm sometimes too. First cross I ran of her I had to trash every one of them. Running 15-20 females of querkle x pck right now 20 days in an no signs of anything yet. Beautiful buds already will definitely be a head turner just have 0 interest in the genes really compared some other similar ones I have. Hope I don't regret killing all the males and not even harvesting pollen, lol.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 7, 2018)

I got some backwoods bubba from them


----------



## Quani (Oct 7, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> 25% will herm for the chem91 quite a bit in any crosses done with her as well.


Is that true for all chems or only chem 91 ?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 7, 2018)

Quani said:


> Is that true for all chems or only chem 91 ?


The 25% figure is just for the Chem 91 S1 seeds. All Chems and their crosses have potential for herms, but if/how readily they show up will ultimately depend on what else went into the cross.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 7, 2018)

I think they have a Katsu cut x I'd like to try, if Im not mistaken. I like the katsu a lil better than reg bubba


----------



## Lola Grows (Oct 7, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> The 25% figure is just for the Chem 91 S1 seeds. All Chems and their crosses have potential for herms, but if/how readily they show up will ultimately depend on what else went into the cross.


I just had an Apple Chem herm on me yesterday  ... I believe you


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 7, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> The 25% figure is just for the Chem 91 S1 seeds. All Chems and their crosses have potential for herms, but if/how readily they show up will ultimately depend on what else went into the cross.


I had 2 females, out of the pack of 91 S1's I grew, that showed a couple of late flowering nanners, down towards the bottom of the plant.
They were either 2 late to count, or were sterile, cause I didn't find any seeds.
I had some full blown herms in the pack of WiFi 43 S1's - could have been the timer malfunction I had on a previous grow.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 7, 2018)

Quani said:


> Is that true for all chems or only chem 91 ?


Chem 91, but it lingers in all chem and hybrids. It's no where near as high of chance though as straight S1's. I grew lots of Chem IBL work and herms were never really an issue, but could happen from time to time. I would never not grow a chem hybrid or someones IBL work based on herm worry, but I would definitely not grow s1's or straight 91 crosses if this was a serious issue if it occurred.


----------



## bionicthumb (Oct 7, 2018)

i have grown the chem91 skva bx3 seeds from elite kings and was super impressed....i had one plant herm a tad,but thats it...insane sativa no ceiling high....superb bag appeal.i made a shit load of f2's


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 7, 2018)

bionicthumb said:


> i have grown the chem91 skva bx3 seeds from elite kings and was super impressed....i had one plant herm a tad,but thats it...insane sativa no ceiling high....superb bag appeal.i made a shit load of f2's


That is great to hear someone worked the line and cleaned it up a bit. I will check this out later.


----------



## bionicthumb (Oct 7, 2018)

plants were very consistant too....2 distinct phenos,one afghan leaning,one skva leaning...


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm not gonna cull it. Ima let her ride. But I gotta keep an eye on here. Bc I have star pupil x goji og in there with it. That is starting to pour frost on. And shes gonna have some nice color to her. I dont want the chem 91 to bust nuts all over the place. 
I love goji. And star pupil has a very nice hashy Grapey spice to it. From the Afghani side of it. And shes throwin some nice Afghan fan leaves. The other pheno is lime green. Not near as interested in it. And wait till I unvail the ever elusive 500 dollar pack of magnum opus. Two females. Worse than greenpoints s1 debacle.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 7, 2018)

is it the only plant with probs? I'd had one or two last round or two and found a low lying pinhole light leak by zipper, I fixed it


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> is it the only plant with probs? I'd had one or two last round or two and found a low lying pinhole light leak by zipper, I fixed it


Yup only one out of sixteen in flower


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 10, 2018)

Anyone thinking about ordering thru CSI new website... do it.. he hooks it up FAT


----------



## althor (Oct 10, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Anyone thinking about ordering thru CSI new website... do it.. he hooks it up FAT


you happen to have a link?


----------



## Cptn (Oct 10, 2018)

althor said:


> you happen to have a link?


humboldtcsi.com


----------



## higher self (Oct 17, 2018)

Bubba's D at 49 days. She has about 3 other colas like this putting out weight for being in 2 qts of coco. Cant wait to run in 2 gal buckets. 

Terps are sour mothball bubba funk. I keep wanting to touch the plant to get wiff of it. I can already tell im going to be in this jar a lot. 

I want to grow more CSI gear, next I might pop (Nuclear Winter) Chem 91 x Humboldt Snow


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 17, 2018)

higher self said:


> Bubba's D at 49 days. She has about 3 other colas like this putting out weight for being in 2 qts of coco. Cant wait to run in 2 gal buckets.
> 
> Terps are sour mothball bubba funk. I keep wanting to touch the plant to get wiff of it. I can already tell im going to be in this jar a lot.
> 
> ...


Nice plants.
I grew Bubbas D for almost a year, I had 2 phenos I really liked out of 10 fems. 
Chem D funkiness and potent!
BEST FREEBIE i ever got.
I let them go when I shut down this summer, but i did cross them to a Dogtrap X Golden Glue male and plan to pop them in a few.


----------



## higher self (Oct 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice plants.
> I grew Bubbas D for almost a year, I had 2 phenos I really liked out of 10 fems.
> Chem D funkiness and potent!
> BEST FREEBIE i ever got.
> I let them go when I shut down this summer, but i did cross them to a Dogtrap X Golden Glue male and plan to pop them in a few.


Thanks! Your keeper looks dank af! The one I have is starting to purple up now. About 8wks in probably give them another week, how long did you run your's for?


----------



## {Icon} (Oct 24, 2018)

I just started 2 urkles about 2 weeks ago, i only got 2 beans to sprout out of 7 i contacted CSI & they very kindly sent me a replacement pack GREAT customer service i wasn't expecting them to offer to send me a replacement pack! Only 3 days & already they came today & im starting a few more right away! More recent updated pics will soon follow.


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 24, 2018)

replacement pack with freebies is pretty nice


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 24, 2018)

higher self said:


> Thanks! Your keeper looks dank af! The one I have is starting to purple up now. About 8wks in probably give them another week, how long did you run your's for?


9 weeks and they were ripe.


----------



## {Icon} (Oct 24, 2018)

Ide say very nice to get more freebies they didnt have to but they did & im very greatful they would be so kind! The replacement packs came with more xmas bud & pakistan chitral x bubba kush which im very stoked about since PCK & Bubba are both 2 of my favorite strains. I got a very purple/red Pakistan chitral kush going now & a hybrid ive made a few months back so i expect a lot of color this winter. Heres the replacement packs & the 2 young urkles as of today.


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 24, 2018)

Does anyone know if The Big Fuckup packs contain either one (Sour D) or the other (Hashplant) moms or a mixture of both? i.e. did N'Specta accidentally mix two containers of seeds or he just unsure which of the two it is?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 25, 2018)

pakistani hybrid drop at speakeasy


----------



## bobdagrowah (Oct 25, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Does anyone know if The Big Fuckup packs contain either one (Sour D) or the other (Hashplant) moms or a mixture of both? i.e. did N'Specta accidentally mix two containers of seeds or he just unsure which of the two it is?



The bigfuckup is the name of the strain believe, they fems i got 2 foi g now that was freebies


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Nov 9, 2018)

I received my order from CSI today. Chem 91 s1's. I sent the money last saturday and i received my order 6 days later. That is great imo. I ordered direct through their website. They hooked it up. My freebies were 3 legacy OG fem, and 5 regular '79 xmas bud. Im stoked. Anybody have any info they'd like to share on the legacy OG or the xmas bud or even the chem 91 s1? I'll be popping these in about a month when i have room. I cant wait. Im sure I'll post some pics up in this thread


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Nov 19, 2018)

bobdagrowah said:


> The bigfuckup is the name of the strain believe, they fems i got 2 foi g now that was freebies


ITS 1 or the other hash plant or sour d x the snow plant


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 19, 2018)

ROCKTOTO said:


> ITS 1 or the other hash plant or sour d x the snow plant


Surely by now someone has grown a pack or two out and figured out which it is?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 19, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Surely by now someone has grown a pack or two out and figured out which it is?


I searched for an hour and said fuck it. I can find shitton of people excited about it, but no genetic info.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

Heres one of the Chem '91s I have in flower now. I call her the frostless pheno. She didnt start any trich production forever. The pistils are super long. Makes the nugs look hairy. Shes in a 1gal. And gonna yield above average. I have another pheno in veg (waiting on clones to root) that smells identical to dill pickles. The one flowering smells of burning styrofoam and wet damp basement. 

I did dust her with some Maui Wowie x(Purple Haze x Malawai) pollen. Looks like it took in a few spots. Got very swollen calyxes. And none of the other are yet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Heres one of the Chem '91s I have in flower now. I call her the frostless pheno. [ ...] I did dust her with some Maui Wowie x(Purple Haze x Malawai) pollen.


Frost isn't a desirable trait?


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Frost isn't a desirable trait?


What???

How did you get that I said frost isnt desirable from my post.


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> What???
> 
> How did you get that I said frost isnt desirable from my post.


You pollenated "the frostless pheno."


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> You pollenated "the frostless pheno."


Does it look frostless now? No. I hit all my females I have in flower. I only do select branch dustings.


Edit: I only called it that bc 3-4 weeks in. It still didnt have any trich production.


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Nov 19, 2018)

let us know, what that chem 91 smoke like.


----------



## Lurpin (Dec 3, 2018)

Hey anyone having this happen with their urkles. I'm getting leaves that are tacoing downwards... but they are stiff, not flaccid like you would expect from underwatering. I haven't watered them in three days because I thought maybe they were too wet and that's why they were doing the downward taco. They kinda just keep doing it. Could it be from under watering, over watering, or maybe I'm thinking it could be from the temperature? We have had some really cold nights the last week or so.



Has anyone seen this in the urkles before? This is my first grow with them, so I'm not sure what they like. My other Strains are doing just fine.

Edit: I'm thinking it's a combination of maybe too much nutrients, and as the medium drys out it leaves more and more salts. So maybe I need to give them plain water between feedings?


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 13, 2018)

Well I chopped the Chem '91(frostless pheno) on the 3rd. After a 10 day hang. She put out 84.5 dry grams from a 1gal. Not too bad. Just over 3 zips. She stinks bad. Smells like stinking ass dirty feet and some rotting flesh maybe. Just plain out nasty smelling. Pure chem smell. So me and the ol lady smoked a bowl this morning for wake n bake. THE SHIT IS STRONG. Damn near gave me a panic or anxiety attack. Whoa... I wasnt expecting that. I didnt find anymore herms in it either. Other than the one at the beginning of flower.


I jus copied and pasted my post from my chuck u thread.

 

Still need to do a good trim. When i have time to set down and trim bud individually. But most of it trimmed pretty close. Maybe another gram or two will come off the one jar.


----------



## Vonkins (Dec 14, 2018)

What would u guys consider their highest thc containing indica or indica hybrid. Love me some couchlock and munchies then night night.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 14, 2018)

Vonkins said:


> What would u guys consider their highest thc containing indica or indica hybrid. Love me some couchlock and munchies then night night.


Any cross with Chem D or Chem 91 is going to produce a number of high THC offspring.
Same with the OGers.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well I chopped the Chem '91(frostless pheno) on the 3rd. After a 10 day hang. She put out 84.5 dry grams from a 1gal. Not too bad. Just over 3 zips. She stinks bad. Smells like stinking ass dirty feet and some rotting flesh maybe. Just plain out nasty smelling. Pure chem smell. So me and the ol lady smoked a bowl this morning for wake n bake. THE SHIT IS STRONG. Damn near gave me a panic or anxiety attack. Whoa... I wasnt expecting that. I didnt find anymore herms in it either. Other than the one at the beginning of flower.
> 
> 
> I jus copied and pasted my post from my chuck u thread.
> ...


they the s1's or f1's??


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 14, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Any cross with Chem D or Chem 91 is going to produce a number of high THC offspring.
> Same with the OGers.


didn't skunk va on the potcast say if the chem is the male tho, and it's inconsistent with females being pollinated by other strains? or did i hear wrong.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 14, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> they the s1's or f1's??


S1's I have another in veg thay smell identical to dill pickles on the stem rub and leaf rubs. Hoping it stays that way into flower. Reminds me of the exact smell of opening a bag of Lays Dill Pickle potato chips. Shes getting flowered in a few days.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> S1's I have another in veg thay smell identical to dill pickles on the stem rub and leaf rubs. Hoping it stays that way into flower. Reminds me of the exact smell of opening a bag of Lays Dill Pickle potato chips. Shes getting flowered in a few days.


how many phenos did you see in the s1's? any like the clone ya think?


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 14, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> how many phenos did you see in the s1's? any like the clone ya think?


I only popped two. Bc that was all I had room for. Both are different. In smell, structure, and growth. I havent flowered out the second pheno yet. Only the first one. It was a slight resemblance to the original. But had other attributes as well. Taste is on point. With no cure. It jus went into jars yesterday. The high is very very strong. Its definitely not wake n bake medicine. It almost gave me a panic or anxiety attack. Smoking at wake n bake. And I've never had herb do that to me. It's very strong. And it was the lesser one I liked I outta the pair. Going by looks and smell. I'll know more when I flower the second one very soon.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 14, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> didn't skunk va on the potcast say if the chem is the male tho, and it's inconsistent with females being pollinated by other strains? or did i hear wrong.


I'm half baked and don't fully understand your statement. I just know that just about anything I've ever tried that was crossed to Chem D and 91 was great weed.
So the Chems are female and the only way to get pollen from them, is to make them herm.
S1's made from the Chems can be hit or miss with varying potency and stability expressed in the progeny. There is a high potential for very high THC plants whenever a Chem is thrown into the breeding pool whether it's the female or pollen donor.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 14, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm half baked and don't fully understand your statement. I just know that just about anything I've ever tried that was crossed to Chem D and 91 was great weed.
> So the Chems are female and the only way to get pollen from them, is to make them herm.
> S1's made from the Chems can be hit or miss with varying potency and stability expressed in the progeny. There is a high potential for very high THC plants whenever a Chem is thrown into the breeding pool whether it's the female or pollen donor.


yea idk he was sayin' sumthin bout it lol. what u say makes sense tho about the herm so idk, maybe i'm the drunk one


----------



## SFnone (Dec 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I only popped two. Bc that was all I had room for. Both are different. In smell, structure, and growth. I havent flowered out the second pheno yet. Only the first one. It was a slight resemblance to the original. But had other attributes as well. Taste is on point. With no cure. It jus went into jars yesterday. The high is very very strong. Its definitely not wake n bake medicine. It almost gave me a panic or anxiety attack. Smoking at wake n bake. And I've never had herb do that to me. It's very strong. And it was the lesser one I liked I outta the pair. Going by looks and smell. I'll know more when I flower the second one very soon.


sounds like my kind of weed


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 17, 2018)

Smokin some Chem '91 this evening. I left a few nugs out to smoke as the rest is curing. 

Smoke n Grow Report: CSI Chem '91 S1 

 
Two phenos: #1 "Stryofoam Pheno" 
#2 "Dill Pickle Pheno"
I'll explain the pheno names as I go into the report.

Grow: so started off with germing. I popped two, they germed very fast. Sprouted within 48 hrs of planting. Right outta the gate #1 which is the nugs above. #2 (Dill Pickle Pheno) hasn't been flowered yet. She was an absolute picky lady. She didnt like light feedings, medium feedings, or heavy feedings. Basically she was a nightmare to keep lookn good. 

Veg: both phenos are/were/is run on Megacrop with Bud Explosion in flower. And calmag supplement. Pheno #1 I just couldn't keep happy no matter what. She was super nute sensitive, but yet looked like she was starving for N the entire veg cycle. Which was short. I let her go until the 6th node popped out. Bc the plan was to top and flip. But I left her natural. She was maybe 6" tall at flip. Finished at 42" large single main cola with above average sized secondary side branch main colas. 

Flower: pheno #1 was flowered for 66 days. Couldve went longer. She started stretching at day 5 of flip. She exploded in height. And was very fast to get to her final height of 42" within 15 days she was almost 36" tall. By day 21 she was pretty much at her height. About 39" she gained a few as the main cola formed. She didnt produce any trichs until the end of week 3 to the middle of week 4. During week 3 she threw two single nanners on the main line halfway up the plant. I plucked em. No more were found. It was weird. I nicknamed her the frostless pheno bc of that. She reeked of melting styrofoam cups and wet damp basement smells. Most of flower. Odor control is a must. Very loud. At day 50 she started throwing new vegatative growth like she was back in veg. But still under 12/12 schedule. So I left her go 2 more weeks and a few days and chopped her. During flower she ate a ton of megacrop. She was up to 5.8 dry grams per gallon. And 1.3 dry grams of bud explosion and 7.5mL of calmag. And she couldve ate more. But I dont like running high ppm feeds into plants. The buds formed fairly fast. And loud nose scents were almost immediate after onset of flower. Her nose change to dirty nasty stinking homeless men feet. Almost gag you. If you didnt smoke herb and like loud chemmy scents. It more than likely would gag a normal non smoker. The stinking feet and melting styrofoam mix together well to create a rancid mix that almost makes your eyes water. 

Pheno #2 in veg has been a breeze. Not picky at all. Nice and praying. Shes been vegging the entire time. Waiting her turn. Shes in a 1gal and has very long and thick side branching. Shes about 5 foot tall. And smells just like dill pickles... first for me, I've never found a pickle smell before. So I'm stoked to flower her. She has better side branching than #1 

#1 smoke report: (NO CURE YET)
The nose she has carries over into the taste. With something else I cant pinpoint. The taste lingers for quite awhile afterwards. My first smoke of it was a wake n bake. And it pretty much gave me a panic/anxiety attack. It's very very strong. I've never had weed do that to me. Ice smoked it since and it hasn't. So idk about that. But since smoking the buzz is very heady. And really strong. Lots of pressure felt in the back of the head. Then it slide down your spine making your toes and finger tips slightly tingle. Then turns into a good upbeat giggle fest. It's been a good minute since I've found herb that makes me laugh like this one. Over smoking will put you to sleep, or give the couch coma. Bong hits are highly recommended for that. I have a pretty high tolerance due to eating edibles alot. But this one still gives you that strong buzz. She yielded very well for a 1gal soft sided transplanter, solid dense buds clear to the bottom. I pulled everything small through flower. I cant remember right now what it was. But I posted it in here couple pages back. It's very good smoke but not super stand out. So she wont b run again. Due to the herm and nute sensitivity. And just overall pain in the ass to grow. Hopefully number #2 is a knockout. Overall I give it like a 6.8 outta 10.


----------



## 420KushPharm (Dec 17, 2018)

Love CSI Humboldt..
Just got sme Purple Urkle S1's and some Mendo Purps S1's
From Hella Dank Seed Co.

https://dankseed.store/genetics?olsPage=t/csi-humboldt-coming-december-2018


----------



## 420KushPharm (Dec 17, 2018)

kotobide said:


> if your going to spam every thread here shilling for them perhaps you should pay the advertisers fee


Not spamming , just posting experiences to "relevant" threads not "every thread"


----------



## kotobide (Dec 17, 2018)

420KushPharm said:


> Not spamming , just posting experiences to "relevant" threads not "every thread"


just 90% of the threads here pay the fee become an advertiser


----------



## 420KushPharm (Dec 17, 2018)

kotobide said:


> just 90% of the threads here pay the fee become an advertiser


didnt know just for that...thought it had to be a page or dedicated..


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 18, 2018)

420KushPharm said:


> Love CSI Humboldt..
> Just got sme Purple Urkle S1's and some Mendo Purps S1's
> From Hella Dank Seed Co.
> 
> ...


why wouldn't we just buy them from the actual csi website and or contact him directly? no offense to dankseed but I never heard of em


----------



## 420KushPharm (Dec 18, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> why wouldn't we just buy them from the actual csi website and or contact him directly? no offense to dankseed but I never heard of em


Some folks love to support their seed banks
Some folks dont just shop for one breeder , and sometimes the breeder is out of stock but a seed bank will have it..
There are lots of variables in this thing called life...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 18, 2018)

420KushPharm said:


> Some folks love to support their seed banks
> Some folks dont just shop for one breeder , and sometimes the breeder is out of stock but a seed bank will have it..
> There are lots of variables in this thing called life...



Seriously though? he wasn't bullshitting when he said 90% of your posts are saying "buy from hella dank...." 

You should pay to be an advertiser or chill the fuk out with that crap.. you're see through


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 18, 2018)

420KushPharm said:


> Some folks love to support their seed banks
> Some folks dont just shop for one breeder , and sometimes the breeder is out of stock but a seed bank will have it..
> There are lots of variables in this thing called life...


I agree we don't need to buy direct, and I have ordered from seedbanks other than the breeder's personal site as well, but idk if throwing up a link to your favorite seedbank is in the spirit of the breeders thread. just my two cents


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 18, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> I agree we don't need to buy direct, and I have ordered from seedbanks other than the breeder's personal site as well, but idk if throwing up a link to your favorite seedbank is in the spirit of the breeders thread. just my two cents


throwing a link up to your favorite seedbank is one thing..

 


Call me a hater if you want.. hell even occasionally throw up a link to your favorite seedbank I suppose.. but this shit right here appears to just be a lousy ass advertising strategy. There's a right way and a wrong way to do things.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 18, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> throwing a link up to your favorite seedbank is one thing..
> 
> View attachment 4251284
> 
> ...


lol, case closed it seems. good work detective


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 18, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> lol, case closed it seems. good work detective


 My intent was not to be a cop/snitch/rat etc., it's not in my nature, but that shit has been getting flagrant


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 18, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> My intent was not to be a cop/snitch/rat etc., it's not in my nature, but that shit has been getting flagrant


ik, I actually erased "detective" then re-wrote it lol. I don't even like to joke about the cops, but I figured it was just a turn of phrase. sorry for analogizing your efforts to that of a lazy donut eating flat foot


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Dec 18, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> lol, case closed it seems. good work detective


The pot detective, for the win!!! good detective work is not just for police.


----------



## 420KushPharm (Dec 24, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> throwing a link up to your favorite seedbank is one thing..
> 
> View attachment 4251284
> 
> ...


lol , the RIU police is rolling...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 24, 2018)

420KushPharm said:


> lol , the RIU police is rolling...


bro.. If your little rinky-dink ass seedbank cant afford the advertiser fee I suggest you go take your cheap ass elsewhere.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 24, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> bro.. If your little rinky-dink ass seedbank cant afford the advertiser fee I suggest you go take your cheap ass elsewhere.


Yeah that seedbank is a tad ummm no. And why would we pay a seedbank more for the same shit you can get straight from the breeder for cheaper. I dont need to pay someone to ship me beans. When I can pay the guy who made them. Website is super chincy as well.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 31, 2018)

I looked over the CSI website when they first opened, didn't like what was available. Checked them over a few days ago and I felt like I was hit in the face with a 2x4.
Holy shit the crosses available! I haven't seen such awesome crosses since Pisces Genetics was rolling hard.
I've got 4 packs headed my way.
2 @ Big Bad Wolf 
1 @ Rest In Peace
1 @ Crude Fuel


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 31, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I looked over the CSI website when they first opened, didn't like what was available. Checked them over a few days ago and I felt like I was hit in the face with a 2x4.
> Holy shit the crosses available! I haven't seen such awesome crosses since Pisces Genetics was rolling hard.
> I've got 4 packs headed my way.
> 2 @ Big Bad Wolf
> ...


When was the last time pisces genetics had a drop? Looks to have been a while ago ... serious question btw


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 31, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> When was the last time pisces genetics had a drop? Looks to have been a while ago ... serious question btw


He was dropping to OES and Heirloom Genetics about a year ago.
I got these from Heirloom on IG a little over a year ago.

I picked up a pack of Romulan D from OES as well, however I never got the Motorbreath.


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 1, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> He was dropping to OES and Heirloom Genetics about a year ago.
> I got these from Heirloom on IG a little over a year ago.View attachment 4257530
> 
> I picked up a pack of Romulan D from OES as well, however I never got the Motorbreath.


From the looks of it he did a drop on fire stax about a month ago but Idk if they are old.... his ig hasn't had anything posted Since 2016....don't want to risk buying seeds that are that old cause I don't know when I'd get to them....eyeballing the Hell out of that special sauce and blood orange og..did you run any of them yet


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 1, 2019)

The Pipe said:


> From the looks of it he did a drop on fire stax about a month ago but Idk if they are old.... his ig hasn't had anything posted Since 2016....don't want to risk buying seeds that are that old cause I don't know when I'd get to them....eyeballing the Hell out of that special sauce and blood orange og..did you run any of them yet


I ran the Gnar Dog. Seeds were slow to germinate, but eventually they all sprout. 
Buds were ultra dank, but low yielding. Structure was like an OG, but they had a strong Chem D funk to them.
Not really worth keeping around, for me.
I still have plans to run them all, especially the Columbian D.


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 1, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I ran the Gnar Dog. Seeds were slow to germinate, but eventually they all sprout.
> Buds were ultra dank, but low yielding. Structure was like an OG, but they had a strong Chem D funk to them.
> Not really worth keeping around, for me.
> I still have plans to run them all, especially the Columbian D.


I can deal with slow germination... no germination on the other hand not so much... 50% chem 91 25% Sfv Og and 25% triangle kush fems might be worth the risk... they're on sale right now anyway so I think i might snag a pack and get to them whenever


----------



## Spreadhead1976 (Jan 14, 2019)

Brobeans said:


> Anyone know of a Bubba S1 grow journal? Curious about this one.


Did you ever find out any info or try Bubba S1 from CSI?


----------



## Cptn (Jan 14, 2019)

Nspecta is about the best source of Bubba in seed form I could think of.
He is the guy that found the "Bomb Threat" Bubba pheno while searching through Bubba S1s. 
Bomb Threat is supposed to be significantly more potent than the Pre 98 cut which created it.

He even sells an F1 cross with the Bomb Threat mother x PCK
https://humboldtcsi.com/product/bombthreat-f1/

in addition to regular Pre '98 Bubba S1s
https://humboldtcsi.com/product/bubba-kush-s1/


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Feb 17, 2019)

Day 26
Chemdog 91 s1 ×2

Both seem to lack the resin production i look for but its only day 26. A little over 3 ft with little side branching.


----------



## kaka420 (Feb 17, 2019)

Cptn said:


> Nspecta is about the best source of Bubba in seed form I could think of.
> He is the guy that found the "Bomb Threat" Bubba pheno while searching through Bubba S1s.
> Bomb Threat is supposed to be significantly more potent than the Pre 98 cut which created it.
> 
> ...


since when is it a pre98 bubba.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 17, 2019)

It's been pre98 this whole time. How else would he cross something to the katsu and it not be pre98?


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Feb 17, 2019)

Im curious about the mendo purple urkle. Lots of good fem crosses available from CSI. Anybody having any luck lately?


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 17, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Im curious about the mendo purple urkle. Lots of good fem crosses available from CSI. Anybody having any luck lately?


I'm flower the second pheno of chem 91. I call the dill pickle pheno. Smells identical to lays dill pickle chips. And I just popped two mendo purp urkle. And I have a pack of purple urkle f1


----------



## kaka420 (Feb 18, 2019)

quiescent said:


> It's been pre98 this whole time. How else would he cross something to the katsu and it not be pre98?


bubba
pre98
katsu

Im pretty sure if he was using pre98 he'd label it as such. Nspecta isn't a noob.
So you just assume any bubba not katsu is pre98? okay then.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 18, 2019)

Ask him yourself. Pretty common knowledge it's the pre98 he used. By the same thought process he would label it katsu, mint, purple, etc. Pre98 is bubba.


----------



## chatttimes (Feb 18, 2019)

I ran just a half pack each of Mendocino purple urkle, Old family purp, Faux G purp and branded bubba.
Didnt really find any keepers other than the Faux-G purp, but i have very high hopes for the other half of the packs.


Mendocino purple urkle (mendocino purp x purple urkle) had large solid nuggs of amazing purple colored flowers. Flavors were a little lacking but production was amazing.

Old family purp (triangle kush x purple urkle) i didnt have much luck with over the last summer, temps were high, i ended up with a few winners but nothing to keep really.

Faux G Purp (f-cut og x purple urkle) was my favorite due to rock solid nugs, amazing frost, amazing color, and flavor was GREAT! a friend of mine really DIDNT like this one because of the flavor. It was a heavy purple chemical hairspray aroma and flavor, i loved it, he hated it haha.

Branded bubba (chem4 x bubba kush) short sturdy plants with fat baseball nuggets that were a little softer than i expected but possibly the chem4 influence? the few i had seemed to lean more to the chem4 in relation to flavors and bud structure i believe. While smoking it was a nice mix of both parents in flavor.

I was really looking into CSI to see if i could find the candy purple skunky flavors of the "purp" i used to know back in 2006-2009. Not sure if im looking for Purple urkle, GDP, GRAPE APE, MEDNO PURP, or if their all the same anyway? Still havent found THE ONE though :/


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 18, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> bubba
> pre98
> katsu
> 
> ...


He has said as much in the past.. Im paraphrasing but I believe he said it was the pre 98 but he stopped calling it that for whatever reason.


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 18, 2019)

In his potcast interview, NSpecta said something like he doesn't have his cuts genotyped because why should he pay to find out what he already knows he has? I guess he changed his mind and submitted some cuts. When you look at the Phylos Galaxy you can see that the "Triangle Kush" that he submitted is the same OG Kush cut submitted by 73 others and known by names like Kosher Kush (JoshD Farms), OG Kush (JoshD Farms, guess they got multiples they didn't know where the same clones!), SFV (Harborside), Platinum OG Kush (Green Door), Larry OG Kush (Wonderland Nursery), Hollywood OG Kush (Wonderland), Blood Diamond OG Kush (Wonderland again!), and a bunch others. Nobody else submitted that cut as "triangle kush" but Robert C. Clarke sent in that cut labeled as "Thailand." I guess that's the source of the OG Kush, Thai landrace / commercial?

https://phylos.bio/galaxy/variety/PGT-115289/csi-humboldt/triangle-kush


----------



## jayblaze710 (Feb 18, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> In his potcast interview, NSpecta said something like he doesn't have his cuts genotyped because why should he pay to find out what he already knows he has? I guess he changed his mind and submitted some cuts. When you look at the Phylos Galaxy you can see that the "Triangle Kush" that he submitted is the same OG Kush cut submitted by 73 others and known by names like Kosher Kush (JoshD Farms), OG Kush (JoshD Farms, guess they got multiples they didn't know where the same clones!), SFV (Harborside), Platinum OG Kush (Green Door), Larry OG Kush (Wonderland Nursery), Hollywood OG Kush (Wonderland), Blood Diamond OG Kush (Wonderland again!), and a bunch others. Nobody else submitted that cut as "triangle kush" but Robert C. Clarke sent in that cut labeled as "Thailand." I guess that's the source of the OG Kush, Thai landrace / commercial?
> 
> https://phylos.bio/galaxy/variety/PGT-115289/csi-humboldt/triangle-kush


These results are the combination of two things. 

1.people love to rename cuts. 

2. It shows how low resolution Phylos’ genetics results are. It is well known that a large proportion of OG cuts are S1’s of other well known OG cuts. Most OGs come from Orgnkid’s seeds, which were all S1’s. A decent, high resolution genomic analysis should be able to identify S1’s from the parents and from each other. Apparently Phylos can not. 

There’s also no way that “Thailand” is pure Thai.


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 18, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> 2. It shows how low resolution Phylos’ genetics results are. It is well known that a large proportion of OG cuts are S1’s of other well known OG cuts. Most OGs come from Orgnkid’s seeds, which were all S1’s. A decent, high resolution genomic analysis should be able to identify S1’s from the parents and from each other. Apparently Phylos can not.


Phylos is sensitive enough to differentiate S1's just fine. You can see that NSpecta submitted two Chemdog S1's along with his Chem91 cut. There are also a lot of cuts in Phylos that are very close to the OG kush cut that may be S1s. It's just in this case that the "Triangle Kush" cut that NSpecta submitted is the same cut that has been submitted 72 other times under names like OG Kush, SFV, Larry OG, (but not TK, though one is "Flo-Rida") etc... I'm sure it's one of the best cuts ever, that's why it's been passed along and renamed so many times.

Nobody else has submitted a "Triangle Kush" so it could be NSpecta doesn't have the "real" TK or it could be that that he does and TK is just YAROK (Yet Another Renamed OG Kush.)


----------



## cleverpiggy (Feb 20, 2019)

So given the choice between Bubba S1 or the Bomb Threat X PCK, which would be the better choice for the most Afghan leaning true Indica leaner?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 20, 2019)

I'd stick to the Bubba S1. I personally cannot stand the Terps given off by the PCK. They overpower in a cross and I don't think potency is quite there.


----------



## chatttimes (Feb 20, 2019)

these are the only pics i could find of the Faux-G Purp (F-cut OG x Purple Urkle)
This was my favorite out of only 3 seeds.
Im very interested in searching through a full pack of these.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2019)

Starting these tomorrow.
I have high hopes for these.


----------



## Lurpin (Feb 21, 2019)

I ran the purple urkle s1s and I got three distinct phenos. One was unlike the others and didn't clone right, didn't even turn purple. The other two phenos... all I can say is wow. One is dead on the purp flavor I was looking for and turns a fair amount of purple. My keeper pheno is way different. Shes what the pictures are of. She gets super dark, and her smells are complex. Smells and taste like grapes for sure, but there is more. When shes growing and when you cut her up she smells like passion guava fruit. After a long cure it really took on a whole other smell. Almost like strawberry yogurt. Like I said shes pretty complex. I'm very impressed with csi humboldt.

I got a pack of old family purple, sweet pink stink, and chem 91 s1s in the vault waiting to be grown.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 21, 2019)

Lurpin said:


> View attachment 4286620 View attachment 4286621 View attachment 4286622
> 
> I ran the purple urkle s1s and I got three distinct phenos. One was unlike the others and didn't clone right, didn't even turn purple. The other two phenos... all I can say is wow. One is dead on the purp flavor I was looking for and turns a fair amount of purple. My keeper pheno is way different. Shes what the pictures are of. She gets super dark, and her smells are complex. Smells and taste like grapes for sure, but there is more. When shes growing and when you cut her up she smells like passion guava fruit. After a long cure it really took on a whole other smell. Almost like strawberry yogurt. Like I said shes pretty complex. I'm very impressed with csi humboldt.
> 
> I got a pack of old family purple, sweet pink stink, and chem 91 s1s in the vault waiting to be grown.


Move that sweet pink stink up whatever batting order you've got If you enjoyed the urkle s1s.


----------



## chatttimes (Feb 21, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Starting these tomorrow.
> I have high hopes for these.
> View attachment 4286623


Hell yeah! both of those should be bonkers!


----------



## skuba (Feb 23, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> Phylos is sensitive enough to differentiate S1's just fine. You can see that NSpecta submitted two Chemdog S1's along with his Chem91 cut. There are also a lot of cuts in Phylos that are very close to the OG kush cut that may be S1s. It's just in this case that the "Triangle Kush" cut that NSpecta submitted is the same cut that has been submitted 72 other times under names like OG Kush, SFV, Larry OG, (but not TK, though one is "Flo-Rida") etc... I'm sure it's one of the best cuts ever, that's why it's been passed along and renamed so many times.
> 
> Nobody else has submitted a "Triangle Kush" so it could be NSpecta doesn't have the "real" TK or it could be that that he does and TK is just YAROK (Yet Another Renamed OG Kush.)


Pretty sure nspecta’s tk came from cornbreadricky


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 23, 2019)

skuba said:


> Pretty sure nspecta’s tk came from cornbreadricky


Do you think Cornbread Ricky renamed the OG Kush to Triangle Kush or did he get it from someone else?


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 23, 2019)

its the original. If you really want to know, just ask him on IG. This arguement has already been hashed out, for the love of Pete. I doubt Ricky renamed anything. Did Krome rename the White? LMFAO


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 23, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> These results are the combination of two things.
> 
> 1.people love to rename cuts.
> 
> ...


You ever notice how much hemp and skunk is in their graphs, on strains you know it can't be. I am also under the impression the Florida OG was the original, most all others are S1's. Hell Orgnkd calls an og x skunk haze as a straight og, lmfao. Phylos is new but not the best. 
s


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 23, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> its the original. If you really want to know, just ask him on IG. This arguement has already been hashed out, for the love of Pete. I doubt Ricky renamed anything. Did Krome rename the White? LMFAO


Where has it been hashed out?

What NSpecta submitted as "Triangle Kush" is the same clone of "OG Kush" that's going around under a lot of different names. Phylos sequenced it. What is there to doubt? Despite 72 other submissions, nobody else submitted it under the name "Triangle Kush." That people believe NSpecta has the "real" cut of TK is very strong evidence that TK is just another renamed OG Kush.

It is possible all the OG Kush submitted to Phylos are actually renamed versions of Triangle Kush.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 23, 2019)

lol


----------



## jayblaze710 (Feb 23, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> Where has it been hashed out?
> 
> What NSpecta submitted as "Triangle Kush" is the same clone of "OG Kush" that's going around under a lot of different names. Phylos sequenced it. What is there to doubt? Despite 72 other submissions, nobody else submitted it under the name "Triangle Kush." That people believe NSpecta has the "real" cut of TK is very strong evidence that TK is just another renamed OG Kush.
> 
> It is possible all the OG Kush submitted to Phylos are actually renamed versions of Triangle Kush.


Phylos sequencing results are not very good and don’t have very high resolution. People need to take everything from Phylos with a big ass salt shaker of salt. 


Bodyne said:


> You ever notice how much hemp and skunk is in their graphs, on strains you know it can't be. I am also under the impression the Florida OG was the original, most all others are S1's. Hell Orgnkd calls an og x skunk haze as a straight og, lmfao. Phylos is new but not the best.
> s


This is one of the most egregious examples of Phylos being shit. They attribute genotypes to things like “blueberry” or “skunk” or “hemp” when they are clearly genotypes common across all of cannabis. This sort of data is only useful if through genomic and phylogenetic analysis you’ve found genotypes that are unique to a specific population. They don’t have the database or the analytical skills to do this. So they just make graphs of bullshit and people buy it because they don’t know any better. 

This is literally the sort of analyses I did for years in grad school.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Jay


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 23, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> Phylos sequencing results are not very good and don’t have very high resolution. People need to take everything from Phylos with a big ass salt shaker of salt.


How many loci does Phylos use?

I'm not seeing why I should doubt it when Phylos says two cuts are the same genotype. Please help me to understand.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Feb 23, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> How many loci does Phylos use?
> 
> I'm not seeing why I should doubt it when Phylos says two cuts are the same genotype. Please help me to understand.


I have no idea how many they use. That’s part of the issue. Publication in scientific journals requires disclosing their methods, and making the raw data accessible to anyone. I haven’t seen much on their sequencing or analysis methods. . 

Here’s an example of Phylos results chosen totally at random:
https://phylos.bio/sims/sample/genotype/eg5d275o

NL5 closest relatives include alien Dawg, princess, and NYCD. Ok. I’m not saying they’re not related at all, but they’re clearly not closely related. Whether it’s because they don’t have enough samples or they aren’t sampling enough sites, but the resolution just isn’t all that great.


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 23, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> I have no idea how many they use. That’s part of the issue. Publication in scientific journals requires disclosing their methods, and making the raw data accessible to anyone. I haven’t seen much on their sequencing or analysis methods. .
> 
> Here’s an example of Phylos results chosen totally at random:
> https://phylos.bio/sims/sample/genotype/eg5d275o
> ...


If you don't know anything about their methods, what reason do you have to doubt them when they say two cuts are clones? What if they used 3,000 loci, would that be enough to distinguish between parent and S1?

I'm not sure what your NL5 example was supposed to show other than Phylos doesn't have a very large database and can't show many distant relatives. What does that have to do with Phylos ability to distinguish between what NSpecta submitted as TK and the 72 other cuts people have submitted that Phylos say are the same genotype?


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 23, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> I have no idea how many they use. That’s part of the issue. Publication in scientific journals requires disclosing their methods, and making the raw data accessible to anyone. I haven’t seen much on their sequencing or analysis methods.


According to the Open Cannabis Project, Phylos makes all of their data public, except when customers ask them not to. All of the raw data is in the NIH GenBank. Since that is a database for researchers I have no reason to doubt that it meets whatever standards there are for inclusion. This was easy for me to find out so it doesn't sound like you ever bothered to look into it.


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 24, 2019)

ok, this is really cracking me up... I had a hunch about NSpecta's submissions to Phylos. So I checked the dates on the reports and my hunch was confirmed.

On Dec 4 2017, NSpecta submitted four cuts to Phylos: Triangle Kush, Chem91, AE77 Cali Orange, and Purple Indica. here is the TK report https://phylos.bio/g-zqqnj

When Triangle Kush came back as the same clone as dozens of OG Kushes in circulation I suspect he was incredulous, just as you are. So he decided to test Phylos to see if it could distinguish between parent and S1. He reversed Chem91 and chucked a room full of clones in the spring, those crosses dropped in the late summer, and submitted a Chem91 S1 on Oct 8 2018, https://phylos.bio/g-oszti Of course Phylos was able to distinguish between the original and the S1, just as they claim to be able to and just as expected, really.

I suspect that he was still having trouble believing the data from Phylos so he submitted another Chem91 S1, on Oct 19 2018. https://phylos.bio/g-lznev Again, Phylos was able to distinguish between both S1s and the original.

I am speculating on NSpectas motive, but why else would he genotype an S1 he made himself? Then genotype another S1 right away? It's not like he was confused about the origin of these two S1s. He was testing Phylos.

I am convinced NSpecta was testing Phylos because he couldn't believe the TK results. NSpecta's cut of TK is the same OG Kush cut that is flying around under dozens of names, probably hundreds.

so, is TK just another OG Kush rename or are all those kushes renames of TK?


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

TK the original, the rest s1's, renames, or crosses


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 24, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> ok, this is really cracking me up... I had a hunch about NSpecta's submissions to Phylos. So I checked the dates on the reports and my hunch was confirmed.
> 
> On Dec 4 2017, NSpecta submitted four cuts to Phylos: Triangle Kush, Chem91, AE77 Cali Orange, and Purple Indica. here is the TK report https://phylos.bio/g-zqqnj
> 
> ...


Interesting! Orgnkid himself claimed he sold SFV OG Kush to Ghost and then Ghost sold it as a Ghost Og.
I wonder if Og Kush is displaying adaptations to its various environments, over the last 30 years of cloning and distribution. Creating what looks like a unique version of the original.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 24, 2019)

I really look forward to growing mendo purps, but I will not be buying any of the pck crosses again. Grew a lot of urkle x pck and not impressed at all. Not a single grape smelling pheno of 18 females. Some will smell awesome sweet grape alive, but the smell never comes out in cure. Very bland smoke where pck just dominates everything including smell and the pck smell is not attractive in cured form. Some very awesome looking plants though. PCK imo sounds nice and exotic, but really doesn't hit the mark for me in any way.

Mendo Purps and his bubblegum x mendo cross I really want to try. I tried buying Mendo purps and ended up with the Urkle x PCK. Was really disappointed when I opened that package and really dumb of me to waste so much space in my garden. Not hating just giving honest opinion on that cross.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 24, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I really look forward to growing mendo purps, but I will not be buying any of the pck crosses again. Grew a lot of urkle x pck and not impressed at all. Not a single grape smelling pheno of 18 females. Some will smell awesome sweet grape alive, but the smell never comes out in cure. Very bland smoke where pck just dominates everything including smell and the pck smell is not attractive in cured form. Some very awesome looking plants though. PCK imo sounds nice and exotic, but really doesn't hit the mark for me in any way.
> 
> Mendo Purps and his bubblegum x mendo cross I really want to try. I tried buying Mendo purps and ended up with the Urkle x PCK. Was really disappointed when I opened that package and really dumb of me to waste so much space in my garden. Not hating just giving honest opinion on that cross.


I feel the same with the 2 PCK crosses I grew. I can't stand the smell.
They have a tendency to herm as well. I grew out some mystery beans found in some other strains that I grew next to them and they even came out smelling and tasting like the PCK.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 24, 2019)

Paki # 25 x Mendo purps 
Bx !


----------



## jayblaze710 (Feb 24, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> If you don't know anything about their methods, what reason do you have to doubt them when they say two cuts are clones? What if they used 3,000 loci, would that be enough to distinguish between parent and S1?
> 
> I'm not sure what your NL5 example was supposed to show other than Phylos doesn't have a very large database and can't show many distant relatives. What does that have to do with Phylos ability to distinguish between what NSpecta submitted as TK and the 72 other cuts people have submitted that Phylos say are the same genotype?


When I was doing this work we would genotype for tens of thousands to of loci minimum. This was ~5 years ago too. I’m sure methods have advanced significantly. So no, 3000 is not enough.

But even more importantly, what loci are being genotyped? Are they located in or near DNA encoding proteins, or are they genotyping for random loci found throughout the genome? Random loci are much better for getting an overall view of phylogenetic history.

Re: Chem 91 S1 vs TK. It’s possible their methods and resolution have gotten better since the TK was sequenced and analyzed. It’s possible that their database of genetic data allows for higher resolution of the Chem complex compared to the OG group. It’s possible that their algorithm used for sorting groups just lumped a bunch of highly related individuals as “identical”.

This is the problem. Without clear documentation of how their sequencing and analysis is done, there are about a dozen different things that can skew results entirely. This is part of why evolutionary genomics is so difficult. It’s one part molecular biology, it’s one part advanced statistics. And even the right methods will prove meaningless without an informative data set. This is why every scientific paper includes a method section that can go on for pages.

All I can say about Phylos, with my expertise in doing the exact work they are doing, I don’t trust any of their results more than a hand-wavy, this may be sorta true way. Some of their analyses are straight up dogshit. I would never use Phylos as proof of anything. I trust old heads with their tall tales more than Phylos.

Also, I highly doubt Nspecta had ulterior motives for getting stuff sequenced. The dude has long had some alternative beliefs on the Chem family, and I’m sure he just wanted to understand how they were related better. Too bad Phylos results suck though.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

well put. Another point, why would everyone believe phylos when most everybody don't believe the thc percentages being posted from many diff strain tests. Like Texas Kids Indian Larry testing out at 39%. And others.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 24, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> When I was doing this work we would genotype for tens of thousands to of loci minimum. This was ~5 years ago too. I’m sure methods have advanced significantly. So no, 3000 is not enough.
> 
> But even more importantly, what loci are being genotyped? Are they located in or near DNA encoding proteins, or are they genotyping for random loci found throughout the genome? Random loci are much better for getting an overall view of phylogenetic history.
> 
> ...


Hey bro thought it was u .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 24, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> well put. Another point, why would everyone believe phylos when most everybody don't believe the thc percentages being posted from many diff strain tests. Like Texas Kids Indian Larry testing out at 39%. And others.


this gg4 tested out at 33 for a buddy 
i got 41 grams shatter from 110 gram blast last run .


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 24, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> well put. Another point, why would everyone believe phylos when most everybody don't believe the thc percentages being posted from many diff strain tests. Like Texas Kids Indian Larry testing out at 39%. And others.


It's been rumored that some of the rec shops here in Alaska are putting kief on their test samples to pull higher numbers and drum up sales.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> It's been rumored that some of the rec shops here in Alaska are putting kief on their test samples to pull higher numbers and drum up sales.


Im not surprised, it seems as if any trick possible some will try it. Texas has had bout 100 strains tested, so I pretty much believe him on his work and results, etc. But many find reasons to doubt real results also, lol. as they can't get their own plant numbers that high.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 24, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Im not surprised, it seems as if any trick possible some will try it. Texas has had bout 100 strains tested, so I pretty much believe him on his work and results, etc. But many find reasons to doubt real results also, lol. as they can't get their own plant numbers that high.


I'm sure the testers can be bribed as well. I'm not saying they are, but there is so much variation in %'s found within the same cuts.


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 24, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> Re: Chem 91 S1 vs TK. It’s possible their methods and resolution have gotten better since the TK was sequenced and analyzed. It’s possible that their database of genetic data allows for higher resolution of the Chem complex compared to the OG group. It’s possible that their algorithm used for sorting groups just lumped a bunch of highly related individuals as “identical”.


It is clear by now that you know nothing about Phylos and have rejected their results for no better reason than they don't comport with your prior beliefs. You haven't even bothered to look at any of the links I have posted, which would have saved you the embarrassment of posting the above.




jayblaze710 said:


> Also, I highly doubt Nspecta had ulterior motives for getting stuff sequenced. The dude has long had some alternative beliefs on the Chem family, and I’m sure he just wanted to understand how they were related better. Too bad Phylos results suck though.


He sent in two S1's he made himself to understand how they were related better?? LOL

How would you know if Phylos results suck? You don't because you have done zero investigation of Phylos and their methods and revealed your ignorance of them here for all of us to see.

Phylos clearly can distinguish between a Parent and an S1. It's not surprising because this is decades old technology by now and Phylos is a professional outfit staffed by people with PhDs in molecular evolution.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Feb 24, 2019)

Any one running any of the new fem crosses? Would love to see some pics


----------



## quiescent (Feb 24, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> It is clear by now that you know nothing about Phylos and have rejected their results for no better reason than they don't comport with your prior beliefs. You haven't even bothered to look at any of the links I have posted, which would have saved you the embarrassment of posting the above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would be like arguing against the possibility that Michael Jackson was a castrato because of the Billy Jean song/situation. It wasn't his kid, Billy Jean wasn't his lover. Those kids named after inanimate objects weren't his either lol.

Take the whole picture into account and don't ignore 3/4 of his post if you want to have a true debate. If you can't earnestly address the other points in his post maybe you should reconsider your position. Don't be too married to your ideas man.


----------



## bubbahaze (Feb 24, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> It is clear by now that you know nothing about Phylos and have rejected their results for no better reason than they don't comport with your prior beliefs. You haven't even bothered to look at any of the links I have posted, which would have saved you the embarrassment of posting the above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting Sir Watson


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

are they the ones that say there is no difference between indica and sativa? I do appreciate their hemp cultivation work, though. Phylos Galaxy and beyond! lol


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Feb 26, 2019)

Pulled a nanner off one of my chemdog 91s today. Day 35. Bummer. This was off the top of main cola. Hopefully she doesnt throw any more. Cant have my whole crop seeded. Anyone else have this issue with the 91s?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 26, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Pulled a nanner off one of my chemdog 91s today. Day 35. Bummer. This was off the top of main cola. Hopefully she doesnt throw any more. Cant have my whole crop seeded. Anyone else have this issue with the 91s?


Yes. 

Chem 91 is known to throw nanners if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

now who's gonna come in and ream CSI out for herms, lmfao


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> now who's gonna come in and ream CSI out for herms, lmfao


Shit.. I had a couple straight up males pop out of my FTS a couple years back


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2019)

The Chemdogs came from a big bag of weed, so they started life as the result of a herm.
S1's can magnify that potential.
He does test all of his gear in house and seems pretty transparent about the results.
Notice he doesn't sell a Chem D S1?

My Bubba's D is a Chem D S1 x Bubba Kush. It was so unstable during testing that the Nspecta sent them out as freebies, but wouldn't sell them.
They didn't come with a warning label, but he gave me the lowdown.
I got about 4 herm plants out of 10 seedlings.
He's also mentioned that the Black D I just started has a tendency to herm, that's a F1 of Chem D x Mendo Purps. 
I'm thinking the D is more unstable not sure on the 3, sister, reunion and however many more they sprouted.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

how odd can it be, that when that ChemD cut was being passed around in Salem Oregon and Portland from 2010 to2015, nobody had herms, the cut was easy to grow and the potency off the charts. Just crazy, ain't it. I grew it and it damned near grew itself. But Im glad to hear bout Nspecta cause if it can happen to him, it can happen to any and everyone. imho


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> how odd can it be, that when that ChemD cut was being passed around in Salem Oregon and Portland from 2010 to2015, nobody had herms, the cut was easy to grow and the potency off the charts. Just crazy, ain't it. I grew it and it damned near grew itself. But Im glad to hear bout Nspecta cause if it can happen to him, it can happen to any and everyone. imho


He's not cutting any corners and keeps his stable to a minimum, compared to many others with 20 different strains available every 6 months. Seems to work a couple of lines a year.


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> how odd can it be, that when that ChemD cut was being passed around in Salem Oregon and Portland from 2010 to2015, nobody had herms, the cut was easy to grow and the potency off the charts. Just crazy, ain't it. I grew it and it damned near grew itself. But Im glad to hear bout Nspecta cause if it can happen to him, it can happen to any and everyone. imho


There's nothing odd about it at all. If the alleles that cause the trait are het recessive in the parent then the parent won't show the trait but the offspring sure can. When selfing, each recessive allele has a 25% chance of coming up homo in each seed.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

of course.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> now who's gonna come in and ream CSI out for herms, lmfao


Hopefully no one since Chem 91 has been well known to hermi and he even stated on his instagram and I believe on the website as well that I think 30% will herm?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2019)

You have to keep a close eye on those S1's or you'll wish you had.
Nspecta told me he found phenos in the Chem D S1's that were the most potent he had ever had in his garden.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hopefully no one since Chem 91 has been well known to hermi and he even stated on his instagram and I believe on the website as well that I think 30% will herm?


sure like to bitch in the cannaventure thread bout herms, lmfao. he has a small stable, exactly what is the diff?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 26, 2019)

I haven't ever bitched in the cannaventure thread, but yeah a lot of people were I noticed for many pages lately, and it is not like the trainwreck and chem 91 aren't well known for having some bad apples. Don't grow them indoors if you don't have time for your garden and pluckem like males if it gets out control.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 26, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I haven't ever bitched in the cannaventure thread, but yeah a lot of people were I noticed for many pages lately, and it is not like the trainwreck and chem 91 aren't well known for having some bad apples. Don't grow them indoors if you don't have time for your garden and pluckem like males if it gets out control.


That's what I've read as well. Train wreck and chem 91 are well know for herm tendencies. Been know and talked about on the forums for quite while now.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 26, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I haven't ever bitched in the cannaventure thread, but yeah a lot of people were I noticed for many pages lately, and it is not like the trainwreck and chem 91 aren't well known for having some bad apples. Don't grow them indoors if you don't have time for your garden and pluckem like males if it gets out control.


I think that his pricing via 40% off codes causes some impulse buys where people are not researching before dropping a Benjamin on a pack. I'm guilty of buying tons of seeds from various breeders "because its a good deal" that I regret buying years down the line.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Feb 26, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> It is clear by now that you know nothing about Phylos and have rejected their results for no better reason than they don't comport with your prior beliefs. You haven't even bothered to look at any of the links I have posted, which would have saved you the embarrassment of posting the above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude. Here’s the Phylos Chem 91 “relationship” graph. Apparently Chem 91 S1 is just as closely related to Chem 91 as Wifi and Motorbreath. It’s fucking shitty. 

I literally spent years researching and conducting these types of analyses. I don’t care if you believe me or not. But from everything I’ve seen, Phylos is pretty garbage. If they want to be treated like a real scientific outfit, they should be publishing in real scientific journals. There are open source journals that would publish it.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Feb 26, 2019)

CSI Portland just dropped a few unreleased packs of Old Family Purple x GSC. If anyone’s interested, Nspecta posted some pics of the line months ago, and they looked amazing. I was hoping he was going to do a full release, but it seems he decided not to release any of the GSC fem reversals he did.


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 27, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> Dude. Here’s the Phylos Chem 91 “relationship” graph. Apparently Chem 91 S1 is just as closely related to Chem 91 as Wifi and Motorbreath. It’s fucking shitty.


If you clicked the information button you'd find that Phylos explains this diagram and reveals their methods:



> The focal sample is labeled at the center of the image. Any genetically identical samples, or clones, of the focal sample can be viewed by clicking on the center of the image. The next circle shows immediate family members and the outer circle indicates relatives that are on the order of cousins or grandparents.
> Family relationships are determined from a metric called identity by descent (IBD) (plink v1.9; Purcell et al. 2007). Specifically, the proportion IBD between two samples is the sum of probability of sharing both alleles at a locus (e.g., AA, AA) and 1/2 of the probability of sharing a single allele at a locus (e.g., AA, Aa). We use a second metric called genetic similarity, to identify putative family members as well as to identify clones. Genetic similarity is simply the number of shared alleles divided by the total number of alleles compared between two samples. Clones are designated as those samples that have extremely high genetic similarity. We set the threshold to be slightly higher than the average technical error rate of genotyping.


quote continues but RIU broke


> Based on analysis of known pedigrees, we have set thresholds for likely immediate family relationships. Familial relationships are useful for several reasons. Many varieties within the Galaxy have the same name, yet are genetically distinct. Familial relationships may help determine whether a variety has been mislabeled. They may also help validate pedigrees of varieties.



Their visualization of what is a clone and what is not is unambiguous. If two cuts have the same genotype they go in the same "clone group" which has a unique "galaxy ID." That's why CSIH's Chem91 and two S1s are in three different clone groups and CSI:Humboldt's Triangle Kush is the same clone as 72 other OG Kush cuts submitted to Phylos.

Your argument boils down to Phylos is incompetent and unable to distinguish parents from their selfs because they don't publish the relationship between different genotypes at high resolution and they don't publish their methods so you can personally evaluate them. I don't think that is a very good argument. Their reasons for publishing low res diagrams may be bad but it doesn't necessarily mean they can't distinguish between different genotypes of Cannabis. ** update: they do reveal what methods they use ** Their credentials are better than yours.

There is zero reason to think that Phylos has cocked this up. This is not cutting edge science or even science. A Google Scholar search turned up a bunch of old articles evaluating loci for distinguishing genotypes of Cannabis. Here is one from 2003 asserting that "Short tandem repeat (STR) DNA markers are hypervariable and informative in Cannabis sativa." (1) This can be done by comparing as few as 10-13 loci. Compare that to the 3,000 that you dismissed earlier.

Earlier in the thread you were unaware that Phylos published anything but they publish full sequences. Someone uploaded 1000 of them into Google BigTable for easy analysis. The opportunity is there for you to put your expertise to work and show that they are incorrect in putting NSpecta's TK and 72 other OG Kushes in the same clone group. You could publish your results.



(1) https://www.bioquest.org/scope/projectfiles/cannabis_str1.pdf


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 27, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> CSI Portland just dropped a few unreleased packs of Old Family Purple x GSC. If anyone’s interested, Nspecta posted some pics of the line months ago, and they looked amazing. I was hoping he was going to do a full release, but it seems he decided not to release any of the GSC fem reversals he did.


did it look like this ?


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 27, 2019)

I think Phylos visualizations are deliberately limited so people won't try to read more into them than they should. Phylos can tell you if two cuts are the same or likely siblings (the lines in the galaxy visualization) but beyond that it is vague. That doesn't mean their data is bad or wrong.



Bodyne said:


> You ever notice how much hemp and skunk is in their graphs, on strains you know it can't be.


I'm pretty sure the identifiers "Hemp, Skunk, Landrace, OG Kush, Berry, and CBD" are clusters of alleles created automatically by a clustering algorithm and are named on the general theme of what strains are found in them. If the genotype report says it's half skunk that doesn't mean it's necessarily a close relative of the good old Skunk strains or any specific strain or line of strains. Rather, it means that genotype contains a lot of alleles found in the big cluster called "skunk." The massive amount of inbreeding to produce CBD rich strains has resulted in Phylos detecting it as a distinct cluster of alleles. Likewise with the OG Kush cluster.

I think a lot of the Phylos hate comes from not understanding what they are showing. They could do a better job of explaining it.


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 27, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> This is one of the most egregious examples of Phylos being shit. They attribute genotypes to things like “blueberry” or “skunk” or “hemp” when they are clearly genotypes common across all of cannabis. This sort of data is only useful if through genomic and phylogenetic analysis you’ve found genotypes that are unique to a specific population. They don’t have the database or the analytical skills to do this. So they just make graphs of bullshit and people buy it because they don’t know any better.
> 
> This is literally the sort of analyses I did for years in grad school.


If you clicked the information links you'd see this.



> Population Structure is estimated using the program Admixture (Alexander et al. 2009), which is a model-based method that uses genotype data to infer population structure and assign individuals to populations. Population structure will evolve as more samples are added to the Phylos Galaxy.


If you only knew how ridiculous you look by accusing Phylos of not having the analytical skills to do this.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 27, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> did it look like this ?
> View attachment 4290481


What is Spice Rack?
Doesn't really look like a cookie cross, seems to lean more towards the kush side of the spectrum.
If I were to guess, I'd say Urkle x Bubba Kush.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 27, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> If you clicked the information links you'd see this.
> 
> 
> 
> If you only knew how ridiculous you look by accusing Phylos of not having the analytical skills to do this.


If you only knew how ridiculous you look by blindly defending a group using decade old technology in a rapidly evolving field. Phylos is straight garbage and no one in the industry or in the field of genetics would disagree. Cool concept, poorly executed.


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 27, 2019)

quiescent said:


> If you only knew how ridiculous you look by blindly defending a group using decade old technology in a rapidly evolving field. Phylos is straight garbage and no one in the industry or in the field of genetics would disagree. Cool concept, poorly executed.


Can you be more specific about how their their technology is inadequate for determining if CSI:H's Triangle Kush is the same as the 72 other cuts of OG Kush submitted to them? Apparently, they are using well cited, standard methods and software. You didn't even know what they were doing until I posted links yet that didn't stop you form concluding that they were garbage so forgive me if I am skeptical of the quality of your completely unsubstantiated analysis.

Despite your claims to my blindly supporting Phylos, this is what I see: a company founded by a guy with literally a PhD in Cannabis who has written a couple of technical books and headed up by an evolutionary and molecular biologist with a PhD. Their chief data scientist has a PhD in molecular evulotion and was an assistant professor at UCSF School of Medicine, and was the founding director of the Gladstone Institutes Bioinformatics Core Facility. Their advisory board contains more professors from schools like Stanford and UC. I have no reason to think they don't know what they are doing, especially when it comes to the results in question: is CSI:H Triangle Kush the same genotype as 72 other OG Kush cuts submitted to Phylos?

Compare that to a couple of dudes on RIU saying it is "garbage" from a position of ignorance. That's a pretty high hurdle to cross for you now. Since you're also not an expert, unlike some of the people at Phylos, you're going to need more substantive than speculation that "they are incompetent!" or "NUH UH!"


----------



## jayblaze710 (Feb 27, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> I think Phylos visualizations are deliberately limited so people won't try to read more into them than they should. Phylos can tell you if two cuts are the same or likely siblings (the lines in the galaxy visualization) but beyond that it is vague. That doesn't mean their data is bad or wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is like sending your dna off to 23&me and everyone getting results back saying you have genotypes shared with people from Africa, Asia, Europe and the Americas. It’s fucking meaningless. We already know that humans share genotypes with every other human on earth. What is interesting are genotypes that are distinct to particular populations. Phylos releases their results with the implication that they’ve found genotypes unique to blueberry, skunk, etc, when in actuality they haven’t. They just found genotypes common across ALL of cannabis and for some reason are categorizing the data as belonging to a certain population. It’s completely worthless. It’s data that means nothing at all. 

You keep coming back to the OG complex shit, but how do you explain WIFI coming back as more related to Chem 91 than Chem D, Chem 4 or Stardawg? The fact is that all of Phylos results are just not very accurate. So take the results with a butt plug of salt. You can choose to believe it if you want, but I think you’re being horribly naive. 

Why do they say all OGs are the same but can’t place all the Chems into a single related complex? I have no idea. Results can be skewed significantly based on a bunch of shit, and without them publishing their methods it’s impossible to say. But all it takes is a modicum of knowledge of cannabis strains and their history to know their results aren’t all that accurate. 

Also, I’m not just some random dude. I have a PhD in this shit. It’s population genomics/evolutionary genomics. Molecular biologists have no expertise in this stuff.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 27, 2019)

I thought phylos was trash before our interaction. I understand how to use phylos just fine. The results aren't anything I'd use as evidence for jack shit.

I don't feel a need to prove anything to some random guy on the internet. That seems to be your gig.

You don't need to be a chef to tell me something is oversalted for me to listen to you. You don't need to be a rocket genius to see that Challenger didn't go as planned. I don't need to be a genetic rocket genius to know phylos is not completely functioning to a point where you can actually glean anything from it.

If I say something isn't reliable, it's soley my opinion that it isn't. I have no interest in wasting time trying to convince you that a genetic database that is far from complete, using 10 year old technology in a rapidly developing area of study, is not reliable.

I'm not saying they're wasting their time or that they might not be able to become a truly great asset to the community. I want them to do this right and become a semi-accessible resource for private genetic mapping. They're not there yet, I'm sorry to point that out.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 28, 2019)

Phylos says I am part OG and Himalayan.


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 28, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> This is like sending your dna off to 23&me and everyone getting results back saying you have genotypes shared with people from Africa, Asia, Europe and the Americas. It’s fucking meaningless. We already know that humans share genotypes with every other human on earth. What is interesting are genotypes that are distinct to particular populations. Phylos releases their results with the implication that they’ve found genotypes unique to blueberry, skunk, etc, when in actuality they haven’t. They just found genotypes common across ALL of cannabis and for some reason are categorizing the data as belonging to a certain population. It’s completely worthless. It’s data that means nothing at all.


Though you might not understand or appreciate the "population profile" that doesn't mean that it is worthless, or meaningless, or wrong or that Phylos is incompetent or shit or whatever. The clusters are found using software with an algorithm described in a paper cited over 24,000 times! Clearly, a lot of researchers and industry professionals find this sort of analysis valid and useful, to say nothing of Phylos customers.



jayblaze710 said:


> You keep coming back to the OG complex shit, but how do you explain WIFI coming back as more related to Chem 91 than Chem D, Chem 4 or Stardawg? The fact is that all of Phylos results are just not very accurate. So take the results with a butt plug of salt. You can choose to believe it if you want, but I think you’re being horribly naive.


I'm stunned, do you really have such a superficial understanding of Phylos that this is a mystery to you? Is this really your best shot at Phylos, your evidence that they are inaccurate and incompetent? For all you know, those results are 100% accurate. You haven't the foggiest idea what the the "White Fire A" genotype on that inner ring is. Not a clue, but you feel like you can say the results are not very accurate? How would you even know?? Why do you keep doing this? Am I being trolled??

At this time "White Fire A" in Phylos constitutes just one sample sent in by "UL Labs" in Portland. Who are they? Fuck if I know. What is that "White Fire A?" I don't know and you don't know either. However, Phylos had it in their possession and sequenced it and using the techniques described on their website determined that it is pretty closely related to Chem91.

Likewise, at this time the "Chem D" on that outer ring is also a single sample sent in by Norstar. Nobody else has sent in a cutting labeled "Chem D." You don't know what this genotype is either, and apparently neither does Norstar, but Phylos sequenced it so you would have to agree they know better than you do what it is.

Whatever the case, it is best if you stop pretending that Phylos has the definitive cut of everything and any perceived discrepancy with your understanding of Cannabis folklore means they are just wrong. It's not a valid criticism of Phylos. It doesn't say anything about their accuracy or their competence or anything. You have not said a single thing that gets to Phylos ostensible incompetence or inaccuracy. Not one thing. You have, however, said a lot that reveals how little you seem to understand about Phylos.




jayblaze710 said:


> Why do they say all OGs are the same but can’t place all the Chems into a single related complex? I have no idea.


Phylos does not say all OGs are the same, the chems are indeed clustered on one side of the galaxy, not far from the OGs. Have you even looked at it???


Your dissatisfaction with Phylos visualizations or the comprehensiveness of their database does not reflect at all on Phylos accuracy either when it comes to separating S1's from their Parents, which is what sparked this whole stupid argument. I noticed that CSI:H cut of Triangle Kush is the same as an OG Kush cut that has been submitted to Phylos 72 other times under dozens of different OG Kush names but not as "Triangle Kush." You assert that it probably isn't true because Phylos is incompetent and not very accurate that they must not be able to sort out S1s from their parents despite admitting that you don't know what they are doing to determine this. Identifying clones and S1s is not difficult for Phylos.

Not only is there no reason to think they can't distinguish S1s from Parents because it's not a remarkable feat, but we have evidence they can from NSpecta sending in some S1's of Chemdog. Your suggestion that Chemdog is dissimilar enough from OG Kush that the same alleles wouldn't be useful for distinguishing between clones or S1s is laughable. Your complaint about Phylos selection of alleles is without merit. There is no reason to think they don't know what they are doing and there is no evidence their results aren't accurate. All of your complaints have been born out of your apparent ignorance of Phylos. It's just ridiculous.


Again, Phylos is a professional outfit led by people with better credentials than you who know what they are doing. You keep saying that they don't describe their methods but they do. You have presented no evidence that suggests their results are inaccurate, even if they are not precise enough to your liking. Your accusations are totally baseless and reveal your ignorance about Phylos. You have rejected it for no better reason than you perceive it to contradict your preconceived notions.

Phylos is trying to clear the air of all the myths but it seems the battle is quite uphill indeed.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 28, 2019)

@jayblaze710 what you think of this article.? Sorry a lil off topic. 

We as a species would be miserable without yeast. Baker's yeast has given us leavened bread for thousands of years. And I don’t even want to begin to imagine a world without beer and wine, which rely on yeast to convert sugar into alcohol.

Now researchers have turned to yeast to do something more improbable: manufacturing the cannabis compounds CBD and THC. By loading brewer’s yeast with genes from the cannabis plant, they’ve turned the miracle microbes into cannabinoid factories. It’s a clever scheme in a larger movement to methodically pick apart and recreate marijuana’s many compounds, to better understand the plant’s true potential.

The process goes like this. Two different yeasts produce either THC or CBD, depending on what kind of enzyme they carry. Importantly, both carry the cannabis genes that produce CBGA. “CBGA is this kind of central cannabinoid that's the mother of all the other cannabinoids,” says UC Berkeley chemical engineer Jay Keasling, coauthor on a new paper in _Nature_ detailing the technique.

To make THC, that yeast produces CBGA, which then turns into THCA thanks to the yeast's particular enzyme. For the CBD yeast, its own particular enzyme turns the CBGA mother cannabinoid into CBDA. (Alphabet soup, I know, but stick with me.) Now you've got THCA and CBDA, which turn into THC and CBD with the application of heat.

The end bit is not dissimilar from what's going on with the cannabis plant itself. If you were to eat raw cannabis, it’s unlikely you’d get high, because it's mostly THCA. It's only after you apply heat that THCA transforms into THC. (Though small amounts of THCA convert to THC over time as cannabis flower cures.) Edibles work because manufacturers first transform THCA into THC with a process called decarboxylation.

The reason researchers and cannabis companies are interested in alternative ways of producing cannabinoids is that working with the original plant is messy and complicated. First of all, growing the stuff takes a lot of time, water, and energy (if you’re cultivating indoors). Extracting certain cannabinoids from flower is also a hassle. If you’re only after CBD, for example, there’s a chance your extract could be contaminated with THC. This is of particular concern if you want to isolate CBD for use as a medicine—it’s been shown, for instance, to be remarkably effective in treating epilepsy.

Having a vat of yeast churning out pure, non-psychoactive CBD promises to massively simplify production. “Being able to produce that in a way that's uncontaminated with THC is a pretty valuable thing,” says Keasling. Especially since the FDA might want to have a word with you if you accidentally dose patients with a psychoactive substance.

Cannabinoid-producing yeast may also make it easier to study cannabis in the first place. We’re talking about a wildly complicated plant here, with more than 100 different known cannabinoids so far. Some of these compounds are more prevalent than others—modern cannabis strains are packed with THC, because cultivators have bred strains to be ever more intoxicating over the years. But a cannabinoid like tetrahydrocannabivarin, or THCV, shows up in much lower amounts. “Now we're going to have a handle on being able to produce these things in a pure way, and in a relatively simple way, that maybe we can start to test what their functions are,” says Keasling.

Engineered yeast have been used to tackle the scarcity problem in other ways before. In the 1960s, researchers discovered that the taxanes from Pacific yew tree bark can fight cancer. All well and good, except for the Pacific yew, which conservationists feared would go extinct in the hands of an eager medical establishment. But as with this cannabinoid-producing yeast, researchers engineered microbes to help make the drug—deforestation-free.

For cannabinoids, the key benefit is scale. The idea is that you could crank out vast amounts of CBD in vats far more easily than by planting greenhouse after greenhouse of cannabis plants. (Which is not to say some folks won't still appreciate their cannabis grown the old fashioned way.) But to make it as efficient as possible, you’d need to work with the highest possible concentrations of cannabinoids. That is, you’d want optimize your yeast to churn out a whole lot of product.

“Can you keep making it highly concentrated, or does it become toxic to the organisms that you're actually using to produce it, and therefore you have a limit?” asks Jeff Raber, CEO of the Werc Shop, a lab that’s picking apart the components of cannabis.

Regardless of production hurdles, the beauty of this kind of bioengineering is that it gives researchers a powerful platform to dig into not just what each cannabinoid might be useful for—whether treating anxiety or inflammation or epilepsy—but how the many cannabinoids in the plant might interact with one another. This is known as the entourage effect: CBD, for instance, seems to attenuate the psychoactive effects of THC.

By selectively churning out these cannabinoids in the lab, it’ll be easier for researchers to play with them in isolation and with each other, without having to wade through hundreds of other compounds you’d find in pure flower. “Ultimately, a molecule is a molecule,” says Raber. Indeed, cannabinoids made from yeast are the same cannabinoids the plant makes. “It gives flexibility in formulation, it gives broader utility perhaps, and it may eventually scale faster than plants. Regulators might feel a lot better about these types of approaches than those that are fields and fields and fields of plant material.”

And this doesn’t stop at cannabinoids. What Raber and other researchers are pursuing is essentially a reconstruction of cannabis’ chemical profile. Terpenes, for example, are what give weed its characteristic smell, yet you’ll find these across the plant kingdom: Limonene isn’t super abundant in cannabis, but it is an abundant product of the citrus industry. The idea is that instead of going through the grief of extracting small amounts of limonene from a cannabis plant, you can get it from lemons instead.

The eventual goal is to be able to tailor cannabis products, such as tinctures, to a consumer’s preferences. This would allow for a customized ratio of CBD to THC, and eventually other cannabinoids and terpenes, which themselves may play a role in the entourage effect. The terpene linalool, for example, may have anti-anxiety effects.

In the nearer term, let us celebrate yeast, that miracle microbe and creator of all things good: bread, booze, and bioengineered cannabinoids.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 28, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> @jayblaze710 what you think of this article.? Sorry a lil off topic.
> 
> We as a species would be miserable without yeast. Baker's yeast has given us leavened bread for thousands of years. And I don’t even want to begin to imagine a world without beer and wine, which rely on yeast to convert sugar into alcohol.
> 
> ...


Crazy. But it makes sense.
They've been making different vitamins for years, with certain bacteria and yeast.


----------



## maple sloth (Feb 28, 2019)

I cracked a pack of Virgin Kush among a bunch of other packs from other breeders and the VK were all so lame and runty that I culled them all. Sucks because I never heard a bad thing about Nspecta so I was pretty excited but I can't say I'm itching to spend money on his gear again.

I do have a pack of Pirates TK x Uzbekistani though, hope I have better luck with that. Will report back when I get to those.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Feb 28, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> @jayblaze710 what you think of this article.? Sorry a lil off topic.
> 
> We as a species would be miserable without yeast. Baker's yeast has given us leavened bread for thousands of years. And I don’t even want to begin to imagine a world without beer and wine, which rely on yeast to convert sugar into alcohol.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw the headlines for that recently. Yeast and other microorganisms have been used to create organic compounds for a long time now. It’s applicability for cannabinoids? I think some will be useful, like producing CBD in large amounts. CBD is expensive right now, and a lot of people could use it. So anything dropping the price would be good. 

But mixing together THC/CBD/terpenes to create pseudo-cannabis products I think is bullshit. I think there’s so much going on in the plant that no lab created product is ever going to compare. I personally don’t like how further and further from the plant we’re getting. I prefer using flower and always will.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 28, 2019)

Tissue cultures seem to be catching on. Im like you though, other than maybe bubble hash, I prefer just flowers. I was in Oregon when they were really making loads of rso and sellin it in cali for 500 a syringe. I think they quit that. I also was around when fuckers were using any and every solvent BEFORE the lab grade equipment and proper purging started coming out and that shit was awful. Why Im not a big fan of dabbin, etc. I didn't make it, so I don't really know whats in it and given what they are finding in these cartridges you see everywhere these days, I just don't trust other dudes like that. I trust my own flowers or flowers of people I really know.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 28, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> Yeah, I saw the headlines for that recently. Yeast and other microorganisms have been used to create organic compounds for a long time now. It’s applicability for cannabinoids? I think some will be useful, like producing CBD in large amounts. CBD is expensive right now, and a lot of people could use it. So anything dropping the price would be good.
> 
> But mixing together THC/CBD/terpenes to create pseudo-cannabis products I think is bullshit. I think there’s so much going on in the plant that no lab created product is ever going to compare. I personally don’t like how further and further from the plant we’re getting. I prefer using flower and always will.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Mar 2, 2019)

Chem 91 s1 ×2 Day 39
Nothing exceptional about it imo. Average yield, below average resin production so far. We'll see what the smoke is like.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 2, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Chem 91 s1 ×2 Day 39
> Nothing exceptional about it imo. Average yield, below average resin production so far. We'll see what the smoke is like.
> View attachment 4292775
> View attachment 4292773


Damn, @whytewidow had a chem 91 s1 that didn't really do much in the frost production. It did get a little better but still it didn't look like much. Not sure how the smoke on it was, I'm sure he could fill in more there.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 2, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn, @whytewidow had a chem 91 s1 that didn't really do much in the frost production. It did get a little better but still it didn't look like much. Not sure how the smoke on it was, I'm sure he could fill in more there.


That looks identical to the pheno I found. Smoke was pretty good. But not sticky at all. More greasy. But the second pheno the Dill Pickle pheno is a frost monster.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Mar 2, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn, @whytewidow had a chem 91 s1 that didn't really do much in the frost production. It did get a little better but still it didn't look like much. Not sure how the smoke on it was, I'm sure he could fill in more there.


I saw whytes pics when he ran it. That was partly why i decided to give them a shot. Dont think i found the dill pickle pheno unfortunately. Im a lurker but i won't run anything unless its got good reviews from ppl i trust on here. For what its worth, you are the reason i bought HSO black dog and will be popping a couple next month. 
Still holding out hope for these 91s. Will update.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 2, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> I saw whytes pics when he ran it. That was partly why i decided to give them a shot. Dont think i found the dill pickle pheno unfortunately. Im a lurker but i won't run anything unless its got good reviews from ppl i trust on here. For what its worth, you are the reason i bought HSO black dog and will be popping a couple next month.
> Still holding out hope for these 91s. Will update.


Its atleast worth running for smoke. It was tippy top mids. The smoke was extremely narcotic. Definitely night time bed time medicine. And was pretty loud smelling. Rotten feet n funk. With some damp wet basement mixed in on the backend.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 3, 2019)

100% germination on my Big Bad Wolf and 
Black D's.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 3, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> I saw whytes pics when he ran it. That was partly why i decided to give them a shot. Dont think i found the dill pickle pheno unfortunately. Im a lurker but i won't run anything unless its got good reviews from ppl i trust on here. For what its worth, you are the reason i bought HSO black dog and will be popping a couple next month.
> Still holding out hope for these 91s. Will update.


Sweet man. Im digging the black dog smoke for sure. Good hunting this summer!


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Mar 3, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> 100% germination on my Big Bad Wolf and
> Black D's.
> View attachment 4293417


Cant wait to see how these turn out


----------



## jp68 (Mar 4, 2019)

Has Anyone run a pack of old money yet? got 4 left standing out of a pack that are going into flower any day now


----------



## {Icon} (Mar 5, 2019)

Purple Bubba freebie 8 1/2 weeks bloom


----------



## {Icon} (Mar 5, 2019)

Purple Urkle S1's 9 weeks bloom


----------



## {Icon} (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Bodyne (Mar 5, 2019)

anyone gettin any of the limited release TK s1's from the site?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 5, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> anyone gettin any of the limited release TK s1's from the site?


I've given up seed buying. 
I'm on day 8 of being seed buying free.


----------



## jp68 (Mar 5, 2019)

Just ordered a pack of the TK S1 it went through and now there out of stock. Didn't really have space but if its legit and actually has more vigor than the original ill be damn happy


----------



## Tlarss (Mar 5, 2019)

Where is the best place to get csi Humboldt seeds?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 5, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Just ordered a pack of the TK S1 it went through and now there out of stock. Didn't really have space but if its legit and actually has more vigor than the original ill be damn happy


he just posted bout 2hrs before it hit, swears you'll find phenos better than the mom.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 5, 2019)

I got super lucky with my lvtk, she is basically a tk copy. But the tk s1 still sound like a good place to find a good mom.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 5, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> 100% germination on my Big Bad Wolf and
> Black D's.
> View attachment 4293417


Im sure you already mentioned it but is that black dog you running? If so you should find some nice plants. Not the biggest in yield but not too shabby either. Some killer phenos to be found.


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 5, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> he just posted bout 2hrs before it hit, swears you'll find phenos better than the mom.



Bu bu but it's a hundo dolla bill bra!!


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 5, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> Bu bu but it's a hundo dolla bill bra!!


lol I know maing, I didn't get any, but I gots to tell ya, after growing out Rados TK91s1's, I wasn't borrowing any money. Those may be my new #1-#3 all time


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 5, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im sure you already mentioned it but is that black dog you running? If so you should find some nice plants. Not the biggest in yield but not too shabby either. Some killer phenos to be found.


I'm definately interested in those, but no the Black D is Chem D x Mendocino Purple fems. I've been sitting on these for a couple of years and was surprised with the 100% germination from an 11 pack.
The Nspecta has some dirty names.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 5, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> he just posted bout 2hrs before it hit, swears you'll find phenos better than the mom.


Is that what we're saying now? I'm not coming at you cuz youre just reporting, but wtf type of shit is that? Hyping S1s by saying you'll find phenos better than mom? I mean, of course its possible but my guess is the majority of the offspring will not live up to the original.. If this were the case wouldnt most of the hot shit been found from S1s? Take chem S1s.. how many have found better than whatever chem was selfed?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 5, 2019)

Most generally, when WhiteTrashRedneck aka Nspecta says it, its pretty darn close, but yea, Im just the messenger, put the gun down! lol

An extremely limited release of Triangle Kush S1's are available at @humboldt_csi www.humboldtcsi.com 101 numbered packs will be available first come first serve. These are unequivocally the best S1 seeds we've ever made...fantastic plants are plentiful and individuals that surpass the mother cut are common.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 5, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Most generally, when WhiteTrashRedneck aka Nspecta says it, its pretty darn close, but yea, Im just the messenger, put the gun down! lol
> 
> An extremely limited release of Triangle Kush S1's are available at @humboldt_csi www.humboldtcsi.com 101 numbered packs will be available first come first serve. These are unequivocally the best S1 seeds we've ever made...fantastic plants are plentiful and individuals that surpass the mother cut are common.


lol my days of gun play are long gone.. you're safe my friend lol Any idea what would make this S1 superior to other S1s?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 5, 2019)

Knowin of him, I'd say he either has or had gotten a cut of TK that is exceptional, made a small batch to test and the testers are turning out so good, he's cuttin loose of some. Just a guess


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 5, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Knowin of him, I'd say he either has or had gotten a cut of TK that is exceptional, made a small batch to test and the testers are turning out so good, he's cuttin loose of some. Just a guess


Ive got a few packs of csi so Im really not trying to come off as a hater but I wonder if he's using the TK cut he had phylos'd as a cut that's got like 30+ different names?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 5, 2019)

he called the bomb threat square, I know how it sounds, but given the source, been hard not to get some if one had the money. Or some he's had for awhile that maybe they broke out and were stellar. just guessin here


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 5, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm definately interested in those, but no the Black D is Chem D x Mendocino Purple fems. I've been sitting on these for a couple of years and was surprised with the 100% germination from an 11 pack.
> The Nspecta has some dirty names.


Those sound jamming! 

Gotta love that mendo!

I got a female mendo purp x bubba, or vice versa, from hazeman I just put in flower a week ago. Super stoked to see what she does.

Ill be watching those black Ds


----------



## jayblaze710 (Mar 5, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol my days of gun play are long gone.. you're safe my friend lol Any idea what would make this S1 superior to other S1s?


TK is notoriously difficult to reverse. It took Nspecta a few tries and he’s done a ton of reversals at this point. I’ll be surprised if anyone else releases TK S1’s anytime soon.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 5, 2019)

should've gotten that loan


----------



## jp68 (Mar 5, 2019)

I typically run bodhi gear and I know theyre friends so im sure dude knows what hes doing and that he has the legit TK cut. Had it for years but lost it and its not an easy plant whatsoever in the best of circumstances and didn't like anything resembling stress of any kind


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 5, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Ive got a few packs of csi so Im really not trying to come off as a hater but I wonder if he's using the TK cut he had phylos'd as a cut that's got like 30+ different names?


If what Phylos is saying is true about Triangle Kush, then I'll go get some Og Kush S1's for cheaper.
I'm joking of course.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 5, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> If what Phylos is saying is true about Triangle Kush, then I'll go get some Og Kush S1's for cheaper.
> I'm joking of course.


lol.. or Kosh Kush.. or Tahoe... Larry.. I just want to know if that's the same cut he's using. I dont know enough about Phylos to rush to judgment... maybe he had questions about a previous cut or something and didnt use the one that came back to 73 other samples?


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Mar 5, 2019)

Pissed i missed out on those tk's


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 5, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol.. or Kosh Kush.. or Tahoe... Larry.. I just want to know if that's the same cut he's using. I dont know enough about Phylos to rush to judgment... maybe he had questions about a previous cut or something and didnt use the one that came back to 73 other samples?


So isn't Kosher Kush DNA/Reserva Privada renaming the Jew Gold cut of Og and miraculously making babies that also came out Kosher Kush?
Does anyone, but team DNA call the Jew Gold cut Kosher Kush? I'm thinking the name refers to the plants available from their seed run only.
So that would really muddy the phylosphere of sameness, if a bud from some seed release is the same as Triangle Kush, and all the others.


----------



## skuba (Mar 5, 2019)

I missed the tk s1 as well  gone before I even knew they existed


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 5, 2019)

Oh I'm sure there are many names for the same og cut. Just having any cut in different rooms will show variations that make it seem like they're two different plants.

I've seen it with cuts I've given friends. Every single person's buds would come out looking slightly different. Some rooms were hotter, some had hps, others MH. Some used GH nutrients, some in dirt, some in hydro. The buds always had different taste/appearance depending on the grower.

So after 20 years or more the same cut of og could have multiple variations, not dramatic variations but enough to give even the most familiar eye trouble in identifying it correctly.

Then you add in all the s1 and cross variations to the mix and how the fudge do you know what is what?!?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 5, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> So isn't Kosher Kush DNA/Reserva Privada renaming the Jew Gold cut of Og and miraculously making babies that also came out Kosher Kush?
> Does anyone, but team DNA call the Jew Gold cut Kosher Kush? I'm thinking the name refers to the plants available from their seed run only.
> So that would really muddy the phylosphere of sameness, if a bud from some seed release is the same as Triangle Kush, and all the others.





thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh I'm sure there are many names for the same og cut. Just having any cut in different rooms will show variations that make it seem like they're two different plants.
> 
> I've seen it with cuts I've given friends. Every single person's buds would come out looking slightly different. Some rooms were hotter, some had hps, others MH. Some used GH nutrients, some in dirt, some in hydro. The buds always had different taste/appearance depending on the grower.
> 
> ...


phylos could even tell the differences between chem s1s he sent in.. who the fuck knows tho lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

Any idea where I could get Humboldts Purple panty dropper?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Any idea where I could get Humboldts Purple panty dropper?


Thats HSC not CSI fwiw.. not trying to stunt on you or anything, just not sure if you were aware they're a different co.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Thats HSC not CSI fwiw.. not trying to stunt on you or anything, just not sure if you were aware they're a different co.


Ah fuck thanks


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Ah fuck thanks


all day.. I was just checkin out the SHN sale and saw this fer ya

https://shop.seedsherenow.com/collections/humboldt-seed-company/products/humboldt-seed-company-purple-panty-dropper


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 6, 2019)

I wonder if there will be a restock of the TK s1's for any non-payment orders? $200 is pretty steep for 7 seeds though


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 6, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Ive got a few packs of csi so Im really not trying to come off as a hater but I wonder if he's using the TK cut he had phylos'd as a cut that's got like 30+ different names?


I dont think all the names listed on phylos are identical. Sour Best Shit Ever, 707 Headband, Malibu PK, etc. are all different but listed in the same clone group as TK


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 6, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> I dont think all the names listed on phylos are identical. Sour Best Shit Ever, 707 Headband, Malibu PK, etc. are all different but listed in the same clone group as TK


of course theyre different.. but people have submitted the same exact cut with all those different names. So whats being sold as headband one place is the same cut that csi submitted as tk


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 6, 2019)

I don’t know, I would think Kevin Jodrey of wonderland nursery would know if his blood Diamond OG and Malibu Pk were identical to CSI’s TK.


----------



## Chronic811 (Mar 6, 2019)

How can nspecta enter 2 different chem 91 s1’s and they fall into different clone groups on Phylos? yet all these different ogs fall into the same clone group


----------



## jayblaze710 (Mar 6, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> How can nspecta enter 2 different chem 91 s1’s and they fall into different clone groups on Phylos? yet all these different ogs fall into the same clone group


Phylos fucking sucks.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 6, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> Phylos fucking sucks.


LOL. When I read that I had to laugh. I'm blazed. Does phylos suck that much or do you think the same plant gets renamed a lot and people call S1 bag seeds the same name as the mom? Maybe phylos isn't that wrong people have just screwed things up. I don't know, asking. What is phylos testing? DNA? So S1s should have the same DNA as the mom, correct? I have a hard time using their galaxy gui so I don't use it much


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 6, 2019)

To be CSI relevant, I order a pack of Pine Tar Kush the other day. Pretty stoked on those.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Mar 6, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> LOL. When I read that I had to laugh. I'm blazed. Does phylos suck that much or do you think the same plant gets renamed a lot and people call S1 bag seeds the same name as the mom? Maybe phylos isn't that wrong people have just screwed things up. I don't know, asking. What is phylos testing? DNA? So S1s should have the same DNA as the mom, correct? I have a hard time using their galaxy gui so I don't use it much


Both. 

But Phylos on its own sucks. Here’s Phylos results for Chem D. Which apparently is identical to Chem Dog, Girl Scout Cookies and Green Dragon Pineapple Thailand. It is just as closely related to Chem 4 as Motor Breath and OG Chem. It’s apparently not related to Chem 91. The results just aren’t very good.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> Both.
> 
> But Phylos on its own sucks. Here’s Phylos results for Chem D. Which apparently is identical to Chem Dog, Girl Scout Cookies and Green Dragon Pineapple Thailand. It is just as closely related to Chem 4 as Motor Breath and OG Chem. It’s apparently not related to Chem 91. The results just aren’t very good.


Something fishy going on there.
I'd be a little pissed to pay and find some plant I bred was identical to something else.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 6, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> I wonder if there will be a restock of the TK s1's for any non-payment orders? $200 is pretty steep for 7 seeds though


I'm sure if you email him it's possible. I thought the same thing about the price. I've got too many tk crosses to be dropping that much.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 6, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Something fishy going on there.
> I'd be a little pissed to pay and find some plant I bred was identical to something else.


Phylos isn't there yet. They need a real, complete snapshot of current genetics to make it worthwhile.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 7, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Phylos isn't there yet. They need a real, complete snapshot of current genetics to make it worthwhile.


idk.. maybe Im lookin at things wrong but if you look up something like "girl scout cookies".. you see the majority belong to "clone group: girl scout cookies GAL300". When you look at the clone group you can see all the different names that the same "girl scout cookie" cut was submitted. You've got people submitting it as sherbert, kandyland.. even something called paris OG 968. It's called the girls scout cookie clone group because thats what the majority of the submissions were submitted as but its _not_ saying that (real)sherbert is the same as girl scout cookies just that someone submitted the girl scout cookie cut as "sherbert". If I were to submit a real girl scout cookie cut as Triangle Kush, it would be put in the "girl scout cookie" clone group.

You can see where csi submitted different chem S1's (#7 and #11) and phylos was able to distinguish the two (not in the same clone group), so it's not just that they are grouping similar cuts.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 7, 2019)

There's tons of issues with what phylos says is in a familial group. Either strains that are definitely related are excluded or strains that are at best very distant relatives, likely unrelated, are in the same grouping. 

Until they can independently source a cut of strain x, be damn sure it's cut x and do that 10000 times their database is useless. 

Not to forget mentioning that they're using decade old methodologies in a field that evolves quarterly.

If you wanna spend your afternoon stoned as fuck exploring phylos, more power to ya but you're not learning anything from it. It's totally a novelty right now.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 7, 2019)

quiescent said:


> There's tons of issues with what phylos says is in a familial group. Either strains that are definitely related are excluded or strains that are at best very distant relatives, likely unrelated, are in the same grouping.
> 
> Until they can independently source a cut of strain x, be damn sure it's cut x and do that 10000 times their database is useless.
> 
> ...


i sure as shit dont give a fuck enough to spend more than 5 minutes lol.. has no bearing on my existence, literally none and I couldnt care less if I tried


----------



## quiescent (Mar 7, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> i sure as shit dont give a fuck enough to spend more than 5 minutes lol.. has no bearing on my existence, literally none and I couldnt care less if I tried


Lol, I hear ya. Was just saying that it's interesting to use. Not saying that people should write it off entirely, I dunno how many industry folks have any faith in it. It'd be interesting to hear someone like Kevin Jodrey talk about it, from his perspective. 

I think that the phylos guys would be better off making it private and redoing it correctly from the foundational levels, figuring out what parts of marijuana strain lore don't match up and doing a written piece on their project's findings with data (free to be analyzed by independent researchers) to back up their conclusions. 

I can't spend much time fucking with phylos either, it's not intuitive for people that don't understand how its displaying the information and it doesn't get much more friendly once you do either lol.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 7, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Lol, I hear ya. Was just saying that it's interesting to use. Not saying that people should write it off entirely, I dunno how many industry folks have any faith in it. It'd be interesting to hear someone like Kevin Jodrey talk about it, from his perspective.
> 
> I think that the phylos guys would be better off making it private and redoing it correctly from the foundational levels, figuring out what parts of marijuana strain lore don't match up and doing a written piece on their project's findings with data (free to be analyzed by independent researchers) to back up their conclusions.
> 
> I can't spend much time fucking with phylos either, it's not intuitive for people that don't understand how its displaying the information and it doesn't get much more friendly once you do either lol.


Just being honest.. I dont know the science behind it, and havent taken the time to read up on it, so I only have a real face value opinion/understanding so I cant really say much more about it lol, I know a lot of you guys know a lot more about this shit than I do so I think that's my cue to fade into the sunset right?

I did notice that Jodrey was on their testimonials.. and also submitted one of those "OG" "TK" "Headband" cuts fwiw. I would also be interested to hear more about his experience/perspective.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 7, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Just being honest.. I dont know the science behind it, and havent taken the time to read up on it, so I only have a real face value opinion/understanding so I cant really say much more about it lol, I know a lot of you guys know a lot more about this shit than I do so I think that's my cue to fade into the sunset right?
> 
> I did notice that Jodrey was on their testimonials.. and also submitted one of those "OG" "TK" "Headband" cuts fwiw. I would also be interested to hear more about his experience/perspective.


Same here, haven't really sat down to figure out what being in the same sphere means for the strains.
Could being in the same sphere be similar to the Haplogroupings used to determine a common ancestor in human genetics? For instance, my human Y chromosome haplogroup is R1a1, these subclads can be further refined to a very small group of people that are basically long lost cousins.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 7, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Same here, haven't really sat down to figure out what being in the same sphere means for the strains.
> Could being in the same sphere be similar to the Haplogroupings used to determine a common ancestor in human genetics? For instance, my human Y chromosome haplogroup is R1a1, these subclads can be further refined to a very small group of people that are basically long lost cousins.


This is the kind of stuff that I'm talking about when I say I don't think it's ready to use as a source of information. If you've had headband you'd know you absolutely could not compare it to triangle just based on the "headband feeling". 

If something is distantly related it'd be interesting to know HOW distantly. 

If something is in a strain's sphere that's unexpected it would be awesome to know WHERE the relationship comes in. 

If something is expected to be related based on marijuana lore but doesn't show up in the sphere knowing WHY they determined it to be so, either data available to be analyzed by a 3rd party or definitively mapping where either came from. Like why chem d and chem91 aren't related at all even though they supposedly came from the same plants and obviously share some traits.

I'm not a geneticist or anything like that. I'm sure plenty of people have an equal or greater understanding of the what, how and why that could make me change my mind but phylos hasn't done anything to make that possible.

I think that in a few years the phylos team will have better technology and access to genetics for them to make the most of their idea or someone else will come in and make it happen.

Still would be cool to have someone like Kevin talk about it or having a member of the phylos team go on something like the pot cast and talk about their project and address some questions/concerns from the community.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 7, 2019)

quiescent said:


> This is the kind of stuff that I'm talking about when I say I don't think it's ready to use as a source of information. If you've had headband you'd know you absolutely could not compare it to triangle just based on the "headband feeling".
> 
> If something is distantly related it'd be interesting to know HOW distantly.
> 
> ...


I could be wrong here, but I dont think they are saying headband is triangle.. They are saying the cut that someone sent in as headband share 99% of their dna, acording to their testing, as the cut csi sent in as TK.

https://medium.com/phylos/clone-groups-in-the-phylos-galaxy-ad54ce8a7e1f

but I know literally _nothing_ about their testing.. so what exactly sharing 99% of their dna means, I couldnt say lol

edit: fuckin curiosity got the best of me and I wanted some answers to our questions so I broke down and googled lol


----------



## quiescent (Mar 7, 2019)

I know that it was sent in as headband, my point is that A) whoever sent that in is an idiot and B) anyone can send in anything and phylos will tell you that someone is a moron... just muddies the waters imo.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 7, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I know that it was sent in as headband, my point is that A) whoever sent that in is an idiot and B) anyone can send in anything and phylos will tell you that someone is a moron... just muddies the waters imo.


The link explained all that this way..

"*What’s In a Name?*
At Phylos, we provide scientific tools for the cannabis industry to become more transparent, and to provide a higher level of consistency in the marketplace. We will never change grower submitted names, even in cases where they don’t align with the most commonly occurring name in the Clone Group.

Here’s why:

Although plants may be genetically identical, the way they’re grown will always impact how they look, taste, and smell. And all of this affects how they make us feel. While the genotype determines the range of possible traits that a plant may have, growth conditions determine where they’ll be on the spectrum of possibilities.

When unique growers run clones for a long time, their cut can express a different phenotype than another grower because of epigenetic changes that take place as plants adapt to their current environment.

So, DNA isn’t destiny. At least, not completely.

As submitters begin to upload information for their samples, we will begin to better understand how the differences between samples in the same Clone Group can identify the true masters among growers.

Genotype report data determined that Yerba Buena’s recently released Corazon variety is a genetically identical cut within the AC/DC Clone Group. But their farm’s unique growing practices produced some of the highest testing CBD flower in history, with unique flavor and nose.

Their story illustrates how growers can differentiate their products while still providing transparent data about their variety’s exact genotype — a leap forward in the journey to building greater consumer trust."

kind of explains what we've all been talking about a little better..


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Mar 7, 2019)

Lurpin said:


> Nspecta had mentioned that a few of the chems made some harm balls half way through and he just picks them off. He also said that about the urkles as well I think.


thx saved me the trouble. i rather not pollen sac hunt unless it the tom hill haze lol. i know about the chem 91 but never heard that about urkle ever. i'll choose another route now.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Mar 7, 2019)

jeepster1993 said:


> 2 Big bad Bubbas and 1 Bubba kush(s1).
> 2 months(63 days) at 18/6 and here at 39 days at 12/12


what height were they in pic? finished height? how much stretch. thx. looks nice how did it taste and feel to u ?


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 7, 2019)

nice. I killed all my big bad bubbas as babies and teens. noob and overwatered. FYI there is one pack of bubba kush S1s on CSI's site just saw it the other day. I went with Williams wonder x bubba kush katsu fems from strayfox instead


----------



## skuba (Mar 9, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> I don’t know, I would think Kevin Jodrey of wonderland nursery would know if his blood Diamond OG and Malibu Pk were identical to CSI’s TK.


I grew Wonderland’s Blood Diamond in light dep last season, and it was possibly the best og in the garden. I’ve never grown Tk, but here’s some Blood Diamond pics for reference.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Mar 10, 2019)

anyone have a coupon code for the site?


----------



## Nug Farmer (Mar 10, 2019)

Getgrowingson said:


> anyone have a coupon code for the site?


I don't think there is a sale going on right now. He will post the code on ig when there is a sale. You will always get killer freebies.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 16, 2019)

skuba said:


> I grew Wonderland’s Blood Diamond in light dep last season, and it was possibly the best og in the garden. I’ve never grown Tk, but here’s some Blood Diamond pics for reference.
> 
> View attachment 4297197
> 
> View attachment 4297198


That looks like some great outdoor.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 16, 2019)

quiescent said:


> That looks like some great outdoor.


Second this.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Mar 17, 2019)

Day 53
Chem 91 s1
Rock hard buds. Chem funk Terps. Starting to impress after slow start. Ideal for SOG


----------



## OG Doge (Mar 28, 2019)

Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if all these cuts were the same. Nspecta said that his TK x Chem '91 cross came out the best of all his Chem OG crosses, so I ordered a pack. I don't give a fuck what the name of the cut he used is, as long as it produces some big nugs of dank I'll be happy.

I have Mendo Purp s1, Bubbas Bad Bitch and Purple Snow Bubba just starting to flower now and it's been solid so far. Actually some of the best germ rates I've ever had and all plants are super healthly. Going to be popping these Gator Bait seeds as soon as I have space in veg room.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Mar 30, 2019)

Chen 91 s1 got the chop at 67 days. Probably could've went longer.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 30, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Chen 91 s1 got the chop at 67 days. Probably could've went longer.
> 
> View attachment 4309297
> View attachment 4309298


Looks dank! Still disappointed?


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Mar 30, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Looks dank! Still disappointed?


Glad you asked. The answer is no im not disappointed. Its loud as fuck and the trichs are oily and very very sticky! Chem funk smell. Rock hard buds, the yield is going to be much better than i thought. The resin production also went to another level over the last 4 weeks. Cant wait to try it.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 30, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Glad you asked. The answer is no im not disappointed. Its loud as fuck and the trichs are oily and very very sticky! Chem funk smell. Rock hard buds, the yield is going to be much better than i thought. The resin production also went to another level over the last 4 weeks. Cant wait to try it.


Could you give a simple breakdown on the grow? Lessons learned, nute requirements , oddities. Thanks!!!!


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Mar 30, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Could you give a simple breakdown on the grow? Lessons learned, nute requirements , oddities. Thanks!!!!


I flowered out 3 of the chem 91 s1's. They were all very similar with the only difference being node spacing. All 3 had minimal side branching. Big dense central colas. They were the fussiest plants in the room. They just didnt take to my grow regime as well as some others. I feed jacks veg and bloom with homemade soil. I just couldn't keep them looking happy. Around week 6 they started to pack on weight and the unique chem Terps started to become more and more apparent. If it tastes anything like it smells and its gonna be a special smoke. The vigor, yield, and bag appeal probably isn't where i want it to be. I had one throw a nanner around day 40 but i plucked it and never had any more issue.


----------



## OG Doge (Apr 18, 2019)

I told myself I was good on seeds for awhile, I have plenty to run through........... until this last drop. lol

I had to grab one of the Durban Poison x (Triangle Kush x Purple Urkle) 

All my CSI gear at 3.5 weeks flower are looking great, mad props to Nspecta!


----------



## quiescent (Apr 18, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> I flowered out 3 of the chem 91 s1's. They were all very similar with the only difference being node spacing. All 3 had minimal side branching. Big dense central colas. They were the fussiest plants in the room. They just didnt take to my grow regime as well as some others. I feed jacks veg and bloom with homemade soil. I just couldn't keep them looking happy. Around week 6 they started to pack on weight and the unique chem Terps started to become more and more apparent. If it tastes anything like it smells and its gonna be a special smoke. The vigor, yield, and bag appeal probably isn't where i want it to be. I had one throw a nanner around day 40 but i plucked it and never had any more issue.


Try putting the 91 on the edge of your space. I guess it doesn't like intense light.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 22, 2019)

Can anyone tell me what's up with the ABC strain? It looks unique for sure but whats the point of breeding with it?


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 22, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> The link explained all that this way..
> 
> "*What’s In a Name?*
> At Phylos, we provide scientific tools for the cannabis industry to become more transparent, and to provide a higher level of consistency in the marketplace. We will never change grower submitted names, even in cases where they don’t align with the most commonly occurring name in the Clone Group.
> ...


too stoned to bother reading the entire story here, but for what it's worth i think ppl with mental strain libraries like nspecta, meangene, bodhi, kevin jodrey and other large outdoor croppers who go way back, even ppl who go back to forums like overgrow would be the best keepers of accurrate and relavant information like all the various expressions and the likely lineages involved based off their solid foundation and sheer number of plants they've seen. how this information gets disseminated for history sake is happening right before our eyes. places like this. communtiy driven things like the potcast. sure it takes some effort on the next persons part to gain this knowledge, but things like phylos are inherently waek as without context it doesn't add up to much for anyone beyond those same ppl in the previous group. if anythings it gives the general public and the novice a false sense of reliability on things that require much more to understand. things i read other ppl already point out.
peace and stay stoned
testing is a good thing, it's a tool for the toolkit, it shouldn't be overstated tho


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 23, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> too stoned to bother reading the entire story here, but for what it's worth i think ppl with mental strain libraries like nspecta, meangene, bodhi, kevin jodrey and other large outdoor croppers who go way back, even ppl who go back to forums like overgrow would be the best keepers of accurrate and relavant information like all the various expressions and the likely lineages involved based off their solid foundation and sheer number of plants they've seen. how this information gets disseminated for history sake is happening right before our eyes. places like this. communtiy driven things like the potcast. sure it takes some effort on the next persons part to gain this knowledge, but things like phylos are inherently waek as without context it doesn't add up to much for anyone beyond those same ppl in the previous group. if anythings it gives the general public and the novice a false sense of reliability on things that require much more to understand. things i read other ppl already point out.
> peace and stay stoned
> testing is a good thing, it's a tool for the toolkit, it shouldn't be overstated tho


I feel what you're saying but you should have read my post because it explains the context lol. 

If I send two identical cuts in to phylos and say one is TK and one is OG they can tell they're the same and put them in the same group. I respect the OG breeders etc. but there's no way even they can guarantee the cut they were given as "A" is actually that.. You can give two growers the same cut and they can appear to be completely different strains at the end.. One can be grown terribly and the other perfectly and they would be unrecognizable as being genetically identical.. However, if you send cuts of each to phylos they will be grouped together because they share the same genetic makeup.

Nspecta sent in an S1 of chem I believe and phylos put that in its own group because it is not genetically identical to the mother.

Personally, I'll trust the science over what is essential stoned anecdotes (mental strain library).. hell, just look at the legend of chemdog. You can get three people who were actually involved, in the same room, and get 3 different stories

Honestly, I dont even give a damn and thought we were putting this shit behind us lol Whether its called OG or TK the cut has the possibility of being great if grown properly.. and just as likely it can be unrecognizable if not.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 23, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> I feel what you're saying but you should have read my post because it explains the context lol.
> 
> If I send two identical cuts in to phylos and say one is TK and one is OG they can tell they're the same and put them in the same group. I respect the OG breeders etc. but there's no way even they can guarantee the cut they were given as "A" is actually that.. You can give two growers the same cut and they can appear to be completely different strains at the end.. One can be grown terribly and the other perfectly and they would be unrecognizable as being genetically identical.. However, if you send cuts of each to phylos they will be grouped together because they share the same genetic makeup.
> 
> ...


given what you just wrote i didnt miss the context and i think i addressed it even. i pointed out the benefits of testing and its a tool for reasons like you said, but because of the other factors you stated regarding expression the gowers like nspecta, jodrey etc, become more valuable because they have seen all the expressions. they can tell if something has an afghani origin most likely or at least atribute certain anomolies and pheno expressions as being form X lineage. phylos does zippo to address this much more 'relevant to the farmer' info. so while you can tell if someone mixed up plants on you with phylos there is less value in actual application of the info you can infer from it. if phylos had existed before the war on drugs polluted the worls gene pool then it be a great tool but we are starting in a random plot on the graph with no way to reconstruct early records and for this reason phylos will never be as useful as it sounds. its biggest benefit atm is public domain protections from ppl who want to copyright cannabis
and to be clear when i said i didnt read the whole story i didnt mean your comment, i read that, i meant i didnt go back thru the entire thread to see where the convo as a whole was at


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 23, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> given what you just wrote i didnt miss the context and i think i addressed it even. i pointed out the benefits of testing and its a tool for reasons like you said, but because of the other factors you stated regarding expression the gowers like nspecta, jodrey etc, become more valuable because they have seen all the expressions. they can tell if something has an afghani origin most likely or at least atribute certain anomolies and pheno expressions as being form X lineage. phylos does zippo to address this much more relevant to the farmer info. so while you can tell if someone mixed up plants on you with phylos there is less value in actua application of the info you can infer from it. if phylos had existed before the war on drugs polluted the worls gene pool then it be a great tool but we are starting in a random plot on the graph with no way to reconstruct early records and for this reason phylos will never be as useful as it sounds. its biggest benefit atm is public domain protections from ppl who want to copyright cannabis


What?? "they have seen all the expressions"?? I think you're giving these guys too much props.. There's no way they can just look at a plant and tell it's origin. If you showed them the two cuts from my last example (one being grown perfectly and one not so much) there's no way they would be able to say that they are genetically the same.. whereas if you send the cuts to phylos they would be able to definitively tell you they are genetically identical.

" so while you can tell if someone mixed up plants on you with phylos there is less value in actua application of the info you can infer from it."

That's exactly what we're talking about and is the exact value.. Phylos can tell if two submitted cuts are genetically the same (like the cut Nspecta sent in as TK) in a way that NO person would be able to.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 23, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> What?? "they have seen all the expressions"?? I think you're giving these guys too much props.. There's no way they can just look at a plant and tell it's origin. If you showed them the two cuts from my last example (one being grown perfectly and one not so much) there's no way they would be able to say that they are genetically the same.. whereas if you send the cuts to phylos they would be able to definitively tell you they are genetically identical.
> 
> " so while you can tell if someone mixed up plants on you with phylos there is less value in actua application of the info you can infer from it."
> 
> That's exactly what we're talking about and is the exact value.. Phylos can tell if two submitted cuts are genetically the same (like the cut Nspecta sent in as TK) in a way that NO person would be able to.


not individually lol. but as a sum total yes i would say they have seen more than phylos has. some of these guys see thousands per season and 10's of thousands per year in some cases. this means in say nspectas case he has seen every possible expression of urkle short of random mutation and many other strains and others would have the same experience with other "strains". guys like jodrey and mandelbrot prior were doing this so long they are the best source for where th esource material came from because it is all muddled now in thos countries. so only those ppl can really attest whats an afghani whats a columbian etc. even phylos means nothing without their knowledge to apply to it. the columbianfrom 1970-80 was more true to columbian than suppsoed landrace current breeders source form the country. so in that sense guys form the era invlved in large black market ops are the only source for what these regional cultivars look lik and act like in their true form.
imo, and prolly theirs, i would disagree that they cannot pick out strains they are familiar with in any conditions. i gaurantee you nspecta can pick an urkel out in any grow environment stressed or not. maybe he will check in and let us know, that be awesome, but really you can listen to him or mean gene say as much on the potcast and meet the breeder
you have to realize these guys stress their plants and observe them in diff grow mediums and regiments etc on purpose to gather this data. you cannot think of hhow you or i do it. they arent just soil guys or just hydro guys and they definitely are not keeping optimal grow environments for this veryy reason. actually mean gene was just on a panel explaining how he does this


----------



## Chronic811 (Apr 23, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> What?? "they have seen all the expressions"?? I think you're giving these guys too much props.. There's no way they can just look at a plant and tell it's origin. If you showed them the two cuts from my last example (one being grown perfectly and one not so much) there's no way they would be able to say that they are genetically the same.. whereas if you send the cuts to phylos they would be able to definitively tell you they are genetically identical.
> 
> " so while you can tell if someone mixed up plants on you with phylos there is less value in actua application of the info you can infer from it."
> 
> That's exactly what we're talking about and is the exact value.. Phylos can tell if two submitted cuts are genetically the same (like the cut Nspecta sent in as TK) in a way that NO person would be able to.


They can tell exactly which cut is the original. They aren’t all the same they just grouped them all together because they were getting ready to start a seed company. Why give their competition free information? It would also give Phylos less of an edge when it comes to putting the real og in seed form. If they posted the real info when they first discovered it then all the seed breeders would be a couple years ahead right now


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 23, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> not individually lol. but as a sum total yes i would say they have seen more than phylos has. some of these guys see thousands per season and 10's of thousands per year in some cases. this means in say nspectas case he has seen every possible expression of urkle short of random mutation and many other strains and others would have the same experience with other "strains". guys like jodrey and mandelbrot prior were doing this so long they are the best source for where th esource material came from because it is all muddled now in thos countries. so only those ppl can really attest whats an afghani whats a columbian etc. even phylos means nothing without their knowledge to apply to it. the columbianfrom 1970-80 was more true to columbian than suppsoed landrace current breeders source form the country. so in that sense guys form the era invlved in large black market ops are the only source for what these regional cultivars look lik and act like in their true form.


lol alright man.. I see why you started this off by saying you're too high because your shit doesn't make any sense. You think Nspecta would be able to identify a terribly grown urkle better than genetic testing because they've "seen every possible expression"?  That would be like telling a child support judge you dont need a dna test because you cant be the dad because you have 1000 kids already and none have blue eyes.. If Maury says "you are the father".. guess what? that blue eyed baby is yours regardless of what you believe or have seen in the past.

"so only those ppl can really attest whats an afghani whats a columbian etc. even phylos means nothing without their knowledge to apply to it. the columbianfrom 1970-80 was more true to columbian than suppsoed landrace current breeders source form the country. so in that sense guys form the era invlved in large black market ops are the only source for what these regional cultivars look lik and act like in their true form"

You think just because someone smoked old school columbian they can identify things as columbian and knows its genetic makup? I'm just gonna stop with this one.. maybe you can come back when you're not "too high" and we can have a logical discussion. It almost feels like I'm having a debate with a climate change denier or something lol I suggest reading up on phylos and see what they do and dont do.. cuz somethings just being lost in the translation




Chronic811 said:


> They can tell exactly which cut is the original. They aren’t all the same they just grouped them all together because they were getting ready to start a seed company. Why give their competition free information? It would also give Phylos less of an edge when it comes to putting the real og in seed form. If they posted the real info when they first discovered it then all the seed breeders would be a couple years ahead right now









Im gonna leave you guys to it.. yall clearly know more, and understand it better, than I do


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 23, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> They can tell exactly which cut is the original. They aren’t all the same they just grouped them all together because they were getting ready to start a seed company. Why give their competition free information? It would also give Phylos less of an edge when it comes to putting the real og in seed form. If they posted the real info when they first discovered it then all the seed breeders would be a couple years ahead right now


i think more to the point is real og and alyhting like that is too subjective by nature because of the war on drugs as i stated before. also ppl like greenhouse seeds polluting ancient cultivars in ther strain hunters ventures stemming back to the early 90s wa sa huge fucking problme. stealing the unaltered cultivars in remote areas for 1000 years then they lock em in their vault and hand the old farmers $50 and "better' seeds... poof there goues 1000 years of cultivation. this happened al over the world from the 70's on. greenhouse is just a documented example we can see today. the entire idea of strains is flawed so a data base categorizing a flawed idea is inherently flawed. first off a strain isnt even a friggin scientific term for plants lol, it is for fungi and viruses. plants don't get divided by strain this is an result of an ignroant community operating pre internet in a black market environment for 50+ years. ther eliterally is no strains we have no way to verify landrace or ancient cultivars because of the mass crossing of commercial genetics to these reomte areas. this all adds up to this shit is for the birds lol. of course there is some value as blowing cherry pie and i pointed out like is this plant the same cut despite different pheno expression. but that is sych a narrow scope. th eother value as i said is public domain ip law


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 23, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol alright man.. I see why you started this off by saying you're too high because your shit doesn't make any sense. You think Nspecta would be able to identify a terribly grown urkle better than genetic testing because they've "seen every possible expression"?  That would be like telling a child support judge you dont need a dna test because you cant be the dad because you have 1000 kids already and none have blue eyes.. If Maury says "you are the father".. guess what? that blue eyed baby is yours regardless of what you believe or have seen in the past.
> 
> "so only those ppl can really attest whats an afghani whats a columbian etc. even phylos means nothing without their knowledge to apply to it. the columbianfrom 1970-80 was more true to columbian than suppsoed landrace current breeders source form the country. so in that sense guys form the era invlved in large black market ops are the only source for what these regional cultivars look lik and act like in their true form"
> 
> You think just because someone smoked old school columbian they can identify things as columbian and knows its genetic makup? I'm just gonna stop with this one.. maybe you can come back when you're not "too high" and we can have a logical discussion. It almost feels like I'm having a debate with a climate change denier or something lol I suggest reading up on phylos and see what they do and dont do.. cuz somethings just being lost in the translation


yes i do because a genetic test cannot tel you if it is an urkle period. i think you misunderstand how it works. all the phylos could tell better than nspecta in this example is the two plants in question are clones of each other aka the same plant literally. as for if it is likely an urkle the database cannot provide enogh info because of the lack of a starting point. the other issue is phylos doesnt vet submitters of the plant material so literally i can submit a chem and say its urkle they would be like huh that makes no sense yet it cannot tell you who is right because phylos doesnt have the ancient cultivar and landrace data at all


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 23, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> yes i do because a genetic test cannot tel you if it is an urkle period. i think you misunderstand how it works. all the phylos could tell better in this case is if it was a clone. as for if it is likely an urkle the database cannot provide enogh info because of the lack of a starting point.


if phylos has an actual cut of urkle in its database it will it will be able to tell if another cut is urkle MUCH better than a person.. I dont think YOU understand how this works bro lol

if the urkle cut was sent in as girl scout cookie and then 4 people send in the same cut as urkle, that first "girl scout cookie" cut will be put in the "urkle" group. Then if someone sends that same cut in as Gelato, that "gelato" cut will be in the "urkle" group because it is genetically identical to the other cuts that were sent in. They can look completely different, to the point that no person would be able to visually tell they are genetically the same, but phylos will group them properly based on their DNA.

With that, Im actually out.. you guys apparently know so much more than I do.. I'll just go sit in the corner for a while 

Yall have a great day!


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 23, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> if phylos has an actual cut of urkle in its database it will it will be able to tell if another cut is urkle MUCH better than a person.. I dont think YOU understand how this works bro lol
> 
> if the urkle cut was sent in as girl scout cookie and then 4 people send in the same cut as urkle, that first "girl scout cookie" cut will be put in the "urkle" group. Then if someone sends that same cut in as Gelato, that "gelato" cut will be in the "urkle" group because it is genetically identical to the other cuts that were sent in.


again tho anyone can supply that cut so to say if phylos had a cut is the problem. nspecta could submit a cut the community considers authentic yet another person also can. its a race to who submits what first. if you cannot see the flaws are gaping after all i said there is no real point to continue
this is not about cuts man we are moving beyond the elite cut paradigm. phylos cannot tell you if this seed is green crack or that one is even if both came in a pack of bx green crack.

if you had 2 ancestors one generation back, 4 two generations back, ..., 2n" role="presentation">2n (not necessarily distinct) n" role="presentation">n generations back. So plants certainly cannot be descended from evry other plant in the ancestral population if less than log2;N" role="presentation">log2N generations have passed. (N" role="presentation">N = population size, which for simplicity I assume to be stable.) In a freely mixing population under the very simplest assumptions, you will eventually decay exponentially towards complete coverage with a half-time of one generation.
^^this is why you cannot use phylos beyond clones to tell you jack about a strain. that and as i said there is no such thing as a strain scientifically, literally!!! and it doesnt even take extinction of lineages into account


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 23, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> again tho anyone can supply that cut so to say if phylos had a cut is the problem. nspecta could submit a cut the community considers authentic yet another person also can. its a race to who submits what first. if you cannot see the flaws are gaping after all i said there is no real point to continue


its.. a.. genetic.. database. as more cuts are submitted it will be able to tell you a little bit more. It's not about who's first, they name the group based on which name has been submitted the most.. I literally just explained this. I really feel like you're just responding without reading my god damned posts or something lol 

"there is no real point to continue".. at last we can agree on something my friend! 



outliergenetix said:


> again tho anyone can supply that cut so to say if phylos had a cut is the problem. nspecta could submit a cut the community considers authentic yet another person also can. its a race to who submits what first. if you cannot see the flaws are gaping after all i said there is no real point to continue
> this is not about cuts man we are moving beyond the elite cut paradigm. phylos cannot tell you if this seed is green crack or that one is even if both came in a pack of bx green crack.
> 
> if you had 2 ancestors one generation back, 4 two generations back, ..., 2n" role="presentation">2n (not necessarily distinct) n" role="presentation">n generations back. So you certainly cannot be descended from everyone in the ancestral population if less than log2&#x2061;N" role="presentation">log2N generations have passed. (N" role="presentation">N = population size, which for simplicity I assume to be stable.) In a freely mixing population under the very simplest assumptions, you will eventually decay exponentially towards complete coverage with a half-time of one generation.
> ^^this is why you cannot use phylos beyond clones to tell you jack about a strain. that and as i said there is no such thing as a strain scientifically, literally!!!




You win!!


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 23, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> its.. a.. genetic.. database. as more cuts are submitted it will be able to tell you a little bit more. It's not about who's first, they name the group based on which name has been submitted the most.. I literally just explained this. I really feel like you're just responding without reading my god damned posts or something lol
> 
> "there is no real point to continue".. at last we can agree on something my friend!
> 
> ...


it cannot tell you more no matter how many cuts because there is no submission criteraia that belies accuracy. and again a strain is not frickin' real, its a made up term regarding cannabis plants, it is not scientific at all. your assuming quantity is gonna overide human error and misinformation and if you can undertsand the formula i laid out mathmatically you would understand why.


----------



## Chronic811 (Apr 23, 2019)

Since the announcement of the new phylos seed bank I doubt they’ll be getting any new cuts


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 23, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Since the announcement of the new phylos seed bank I doubt they’ll be getting any new cuts


... you think people have been sending in cuts? like little rooted clones or something lol 

On another note, here's a little more info from Jodrey.. kinda gives a little insight

https://phylos.bio/blog/the-wonders-of-kevin-jodrey


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 23, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Since the announcement of the new phylos seed bank I doubt they’ll be getting any new cuts


yea i didnt know they started a seed bank. ppl i respect tout phylos but those same ppl are benefiting greatly in ways they admit so i take no isssue with them, but phylos the company is shady. i have confronted them and had thorough dialogue directly with phylos and the lawyer they use fo IP case law on insta, private messages and even via email. they were very nice i want to say but they are up to no good and doing so in disguise of doing good. first off their public domain approach while semi valid is a huge concern given the lawyer they hired has direct conflict of intersts regarding his other clients and the fact he has won patents for specific strains alread yet claims to be fighting against this with phylos. we left our dialogue on good terms but i remain convinced this lawyer is a huge problem, even phylos admitted to me in a direct email my concerns are very valid and my comments had led to some serious movement on the matter. what thta meant idk, but i pointed out and cited this guys conflict of interest to them. now that you say they have a seedbank i feel further concerned and a little vindacated in saying they are shady and a mole in the community
i want to clarify instead of edit. i meant i confronted the open source cannabis project and their lawyer who are using phylos database as a tool for public domain IP protections


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 23, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> ... you think people have been sending in cuts? like little rooted clones or something lol
> 
> On another note, here's a little more info from Jodrey.. kinda gives a little insight
> 
> https://phylos.bio/blog/the-wonders-of-kevin-jodrey


kevin jodrey is one of the ppl i just eluded to in a new post. he just said in a recent panel he gets a deal of all deals from them as he pushes a retarded amount of clients thier way, kevin also relies on their other services like testing terps and sex in veg. the point tho is he openly admits his bias so you cannot really cite him regarding the phylos database, as he is usually using their other services. kevin is also not against IP regarding strains and i am as i think you should be. so while he garners my highest respect he is not a person that validates phylos the company as far as ehtics. he has allot to gain and he gets pricing a fraction of what others do simply because he markets them hard. knowing this you have to realize he isnt objective on the matter


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 23, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> kevin jodrey is one of the ppl i just eluded to in a new post. he just said in a recent panel he gets a deal of all deals from them as he pushes a retarded amount of clients thier way, kevin also relies on their other services like testing terps and sex in veg. th epoint tho is he openly admits his bias so you cannot really cite him regarding the phylos database, as he is usually using their other services. kevin is also not against IP and strains and i am as i think you should be. so while he garners my highest respect he is not a person that validates phylos the company as far as ehtics. he has allot to gain and he gets pricing a fraction of what others do simply because he markets them hard. knowing this you have to realize he isnt objective on the matter


Wait.. are we talking about phylos ethics? or whether they can tell if two submitted cuts are genetically identical? Or are you implying their results may not be ethical? He explains what he uses the genetic testing for.. bias doesn't (shouldn't) change genetic testing. Are we saying their plant sex testing is questionable also because Jodrey uses it and therefor has a bias? I mentioned this earlier but wonderland submitted one of the cuts that was genetically identical to Nspecta's TK.. That's all phylos should be used for at the time, but it appears to be able to reliably do just that. Nowhere am I saying phylos is able to tell you what your submitted sample is yet (i.e. columbian landrace... TK.. pre9, but they are very capable of telling you if someone has sent in sample that is genetically identical.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 23, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Wait.. are we talking about phylos ethics? or whether they can tell if two submitted cuts are genetically identical? Or are you implying their results may not be ethical? He explains what he uses the genetic testing for.. bias doesn't (shouldn't) change genetic testing. Are we saying their plant sex testing is questionable also because Jodrey uses it and therefor has a bias? I mentioned this earlier but wonderland submitted one of the cuts that was genetically identical to Nspecta's TK.. That's all phylos should be used for at the time, but it appears to be able to reliably do just that. Nowhere am I saying phylos is able to tell you what your submitted sample is yet (i.e. columbian landrace... TK.. pre9, but they are very capable of telling you if someone has sent in sample that is genetically identical.


ethics was seperate issue that came up in my reply to the other guy not you, i only cited that other comment because i also used kevin as an example of a person who i respect that uses phylos and why you cannot use him as an objective person. phylos ethics have zip to do with the other stuff. i wasn't trying to tie them together. seprate issues all together. i just wanted to give the other guy some info regarding what they really want this database for and it aint to help the community

you also inferred more than i was saying. i am saying the tests like veg terp and sex testing is a 100% usefull and legit tool especially on the scale of his nursery op. so he touts phylos for the discounts on these tests not because he believes they are this god send for chronicalling history via some strain database. he literally said this on the panel


----------



## Chronic811 (Apr 23, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Wait.. are we talking about phylos ethics? or whether they can tell if two submitted cuts are genetically identical? Or are you implying their results may not be ethical? He explains what he uses the genetic testing for.. bias doesn't (shouldn't) change genetic testing. Are we saying their plant sex testing is questionable also because Jodrey uses it and therefor has a bias? I mentioned this earlier but wonderland submitted one of the cuts that was genetically identical to Nspecta's TK.. That's all phylos should be used for at the time, but it appears to be able to reliably do just that. Nowhere am I saying phylos is able to tell you what your submitted sample is yet (i.e. columbian landrace... TK.. pre9, but they are very capable of telling you if someone has sent in sample that is genetically identical.


If your main intention was to start a seed company. Would you be telling ppl which og is the original years before you got lisenced? It’s easy just to throw them all in the same group then the mystery is still there and ppl send more cuts. And phylos makes out like bandits


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 23, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> If your main intention was to start a seed company. Would you be telling ppl which og is the original years before you got lisenced? It’s easy just to throw them all in the same group then the mystery is still there and ppl send more cuts. And phylos makes out like bandits


nobody sends in cuts bro.. from what I understand its a small piece of stem or leaf or some plant material, _not_ cuts (clones)


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 23, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> If your main intention was to start a seed company. Would you be telling ppl which og is the original years before you got lisenced? It’s easy just to throw them all in the same group then the mystery is still there and ppl send more cuts. And phylos makes out like bandits


i think there is a marketing angle to support either argument there. for example if they are the ones who get to define og, because as they admit on thier own site that is the issue with the database currently(there isnt a definition), then they are the ones who get to also confirm they have it. what their goal is is to create this artifical idea strains are real things then turn these strains into IP be it their own or others in order to cement this idea which in reality is just an illusion. they are trying to attach legendary and popular monikars to something tangiible that canbe marketed. so if they are the ones ppl see as the ppl who have done this "scientific categigorization" then anything they claim is og must be og, but ppl like us know their test doesnt mean its what ppl called og in 1996 idk if we even used that term then tbh we pretty much called it all kush. the point is they would have an interest in doing what you said because in order to capitalize on the og name they need to make it something ppl see as a real thing. knowing what an og is and hoarding that does nothing for sales at all. but if you can somehow convinvce ppl you know what og is and you can prove you have it then it doesnt even need to be real. they are selling an idea based off scientific illusion because ppl don't undertsand the tool. they know this, they are being misleading. it is a much deeper rabbit hole than you think and i prolly explained it terribly jn, hope you catch some of my drif


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 23, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> nobody sends in cuts bro.. from what I understand its a small piece of stem or leaf or some plant material, _not_ cuts (clones)


you are correc there. i don't think he meant literally cuts despite saying exactly that. he also doesn't seem to undertsand the marketing value of making strains real. they aren't real tho that is a fact. they are labeling the unlabelable for business reasons and IP


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 23, 2019)

here is a better analogy to my last ramble

it's the same idea if i found a new ape and gave it a dna sequence then called it bigfoot and expected evberyone to believe this is the bigfoot of legend. it is a ridiculous claim and exactly what phylos is doin
it's actualy worse than this example tho because at least an ape is a species and classifiable. strain isnt a scientifci term for plants so it isnt even a classifcation. its all smoke and mirrors ppl


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 23, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> here is a better analogy to my last ramble
> 
> it's the same idea if i found a new ape and gave it a dna sequence then called it bigfoot and expected evberyone to believe this is the bigfoot of legend. it is a ridiculous claim and exactly what phylos is doin
> it's actualy worse than this example tho because at least an ape is a species and classifiable. strain isnt a scientifci term for plants so it isnt even a classifcation. its all smoke and mirrors ppl


They arent naming anything.. I know you're high but please take 30 seconds to read what they say..

"*What’s In a Name?*
At Phylos, we provide scientific tools for the cannabis industry to become more transparent, and to provide a higher level of consistency in the marketplace. We will never change grower submitted names, even in cases where they don’t align with the most commonly occurring name in the Clone Group.

Here’s why:

Although plants may be genetically identical, the way they’re grown will always impact how they look, taste, and smell. And all of this affects how they make us feel. While the genotype determines the range of possible traits that a plant may have, growth conditions determine where they’ll be on the spectrum of possibilities.

When unique growers run clones for a long time, their cut can express a different phenotype than another grower because of epigenetic changes that take place as plants adapt to their current environment.

So, DNA isn’t destiny. At least, not completely.

As submitters begin to upload information for their samples, we will begin to better understand how the differences between samples in the same Clone Group can identify the true masters among growers.

Genotype report data determined that Yerba Buena’s recently released Corazon variety is a genetically identical cut within the AC/DC Clone Group. But their farm’s unique growing practices produced some of the highest testing CBD flower in history, with unique flavor and nose.

Their story illustrates how growers can differentiate their products while still providing transparent data about their variety’s exact genotype — a leap forward in the journey to building greater consumer trust"

This seems to answer a lot of what we have wasted our time talking about the past couple hours lol


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 23, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> They arent naming anything.. I know you're high but please take 30 seconds to read what they say..
> 
> "*What’s In a Name?*
> At Phylos, we provide scientific tools for the cannabis industry to become more transparent, and to provide a higher level of consistency in the marketplace. We will never change grower submitted names, even in cases where they don’t align with the most commonly occurring name in the Clone Group.
> ...


dude i cannot get past your first line you are lost. of course they arent but they are making something like bigfoot that isnt friggin real seem to be real by using that name and assigning oit to random entries from strangers. the anolgy is 100% spot on. you are using smeantics by saying they didnt name it simply because they are using a name that exists and a random claim by ppl this is that thing
as for your copy and paste job i already adressed this with a mathmatecial formula to determine how accurate relation can be determined for various samples via genetics and it isnt that far back(in terms of gernerations of the individual test subject). so again what you copied is a marketing tool. what are they gonna do explain all the bad things in that? how good would that be for business? this isnt a research university it is an enterprise company. that slike citing donald trumps campoaign manager to show trump is a nice guy


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 23, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> dude i cannot get past your first line you are lost. of course they arent but they are making something like bigfoot that isnt friggin real seem to be real by using that name and assigning oit to random entries from strangers. the anolgy is 100% spot on


You chose not to read something that answers your questions? Hey, I guess ignorance really can be a choice.. More power to you


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 23, 2019)

before i leave work i want to clarify this maybe with chem91 as an example for those who wont understand the math a while bakc i offered. basically the only chem 91 is a clone only. strains arent real, thats a fact your gonna have to acccept. now withing two generations the ability to say that is an ancestor of chem91 is almost nill. the things the share even two generations apart genetically are not enough to definitly determine relation. they share genes, maybe even allot but after a cpl generations anything bred from it will never be conclusively decided that yes the parent from 2 generations ago was the real chem91 its literally impossible. so to think these connection are showing direct relationships or that this plant is in this other plants lineage and dna tests prove this is wrong. take your great grandfathers dna and yours and go to a lab and ask them if this is your great grandfather, they wont be able to tell you definitively yes or no


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 23, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> You chose not to read something that answers your questions? Hey, I guess ignorance really can be a choice.. More power to you


i didnt ask a question that wasn't rhetorical. you seem not to want to accept strains arent real and that after a mere few generations relation cannot be shown which isnt addressed in your paste job and i did read it it was all stuff i know and even said. i think you didnt read my posts tbh


----------



## Chronic811 (Apr 23, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> nobody sends in cuts bro.. from what I understand its a small piece of stem or leaf or some plant material, _not_ cuts (clones)


With all the shady things phylos does I just refer to there samples as cuts because that is probably what they are once they receive them. If these guys can really map dna then they can probably tissue culture a piece of stem


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 23, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> With all the shady things phylos does I just refer to there samples as cuts because that is probably what they are once they receive them. If these guys can really map dna then they can probably tissue culture a piece of stem


the fact is they dont need cuts today even to create full blown clones. just some leafe matierail can be turned itno a full blown clone plant now. i am not sure on this last part but i think you can even take cured bud and they can process it for dna and clone it. again not sure onthe dred and cured part but leaf amterial from a live plant they can


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 23, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> i didnt ask a question that wasn't rhetorical. you seem not to want to accept strains arent real and that after a mere few generations relation cannot be shown which isnt addressed in your paste job and i did read it it was all stuff i know and even said. i think you didnt read my posts tbh











outliergenetix said:


> before i leave work i want to clarify this maybe with chem91 as an example for those who wont understand the math a while bakc i offered. basically the only chem 91 is a clone only. strains arent real, thats a fact your gonna have to acccept. now withing two generations the ability to say that is an ancestor of chem91 is almost nill. the things the share even two generations apart genetically are not enough to definitly determine relation. they share genes, maybe even allot but after a cpl generations anything bred from it will never be conclusively decided that yes the parent from 2 generations ago was the real chem91 its literally impossible. so to think these connection are showing direct relationships or that this plant is in this other plants lineage and dna tests prove this is wrong. take your great grandfathers dna and yours and go to a lab and ask them if this is your great grandfather, they wont be able to tell you definitively yes or no



You act as though phylos is claiming to be the ancestory.com of cannabis or something? There is a difference between wanting to know (and being able to tell) if two cuts are identical and thinking you can send in a sample and them tell you what it is or what its parents are (maybe if/when the database grows)... They aren't claiming to do that.. you would know that if you actually read what I pasted directly from phylos.


----------



## Chronic811 (Apr 23, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> i think there is a marketing angle to support either argument there. for example if they are the ones who get to define og, because as they admit on thier own site that is the issue with the database currently(there isnt a definition), then they are the ones who get to also confirm they have it. what their goal is is to create this artifical idea strains are real things then turn these strains into IP be it their own or others in order to cement this idea which in reality is just an illusion. they are trying to attach legendary and popular monikars to something tangiible that canbe marketed. so if they are the ones ppl see as the ppl who have done this "scientific categigorization" then anything they claim is og must be og, but ppl like us know their test doesnt mean its what ppl called og in 1996 idk if we even used that term then tbh we pretty much called it all kush. the point is they would have an interest in doing what you said because in order to capitalize on the og name they need to make it something ppl see as a real thing. knowing what an og is and hoarding that does nothing for sales at all. but if you can somehow convinvce ppl you know what og is and you can prove you have it then it doesnt even need to be real. they are selling an idea based off scientific illusion because ppl don't undertsand the tool. they know this, they are being misleading. it is a much deeper rabbit hole than you think and i prolly explained it terribly jn, hope you catch some of my drif


Og doesn’t need defined. The fact that there is like 84 samples sent in to phylos should explain how profitable it is whether we know what went into it or not. If you can put og into seed form you’ll get rich and that is what phylos is about to do


----------



## Chronic811 (Apr 23, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> here is a better analogy to my last ramble
> 
> it's the same idea if i found a new ape and gave it a dna sequence then called it bigfoot and expected evberyone to believe this is the bigfoot of legend. it is a ridiculous claim and exactly what phylos is doin
> it's actualy worse than this example tho because at least an ape is a species and classifiable. strain isnt a scientifci term for plants so it isnt even a classifcation. its all smoke and mirrors ppl


What if through a hair sample you realized Bigfoot was a cross between a human and a grizzly bear and there was a potential market for baby bigfoots as pets. Would you post on your website your findings years before you could start breeding Bigfoots? That is what phylos did with og


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 23, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> You act as though phylos is claiming to be the ancestory.com of cannabis or something? There is a difference between wanting to know (and being able to tell) if two cuts are identical and thinking you can send in a sample and them tell you what it is or what its parents are (maybe if/when the database grows)... They aren't claiming to do that.. you would know that if you actually read what I pasted directly from phylos.


this ties back to what i said a while ago us, phylos and experienced ppl understand the scope of usefulness the masses think it is exactly what you said, a cannabis ancestry. that's a huge issue and the reason i siad ppl like kevin are better recorders of those thigns since this is beyond the scope of phylos. we are agreeing in many ways. you want to limit it to things we sorta agree on but it seems you dont think we agree. i just want to make known the largr picture and the issue phylos has with this wild west of an industry thats being created.


----------



## OG Doge (Apr 23, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Can anyone tell me what's up with the ABC strain? It looks unique for sure but whats the point of breeding with it?


Stealth outdoors


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 23, 2019)

Two different phenos of Mendo Purps. One goofy lookn ogkb shaped fans. But had fast vegging. And the other is super nice. But threw nanners. 

    

The nice lookn pheno that hermed. She smells absolutely amazing. I have clones of both. Gonna run both again. Both are seed plants. Hopefully clone run of her she doesnt throw any nanners.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 4, 2019)

anyone grown out his Ghost OG X Chem91?


----------



## jp68 (May 4, 2019)

Have 3 old moneys that will be ready in a month or so


----------



## Bodyne (May 4, 2019)

phylos started their own breeding program, many are not happy with it, including the state growers they are located in. 

https://cannabisnow.com/phylos-bioscience-sparks-outrage-over-new-breeding-program-announcement/


----------



## Kromb (May 4, 2019)

Mendocino Menage a Trois
Triangle Kush x Mendocino Purps







Some really special plants in the gene pool, mostly smelling of creamy yogurt vanilla kush to some darker super gassy heavy kush. I like the vanilla yogurt phenos, amazing terps from the mendo purps meld nicely with the OG base. I stress my plants super hard when looking for keepers, and all phenos besides this one hermied, a sack or two down low, still able to remove the sack and grow them seedless for smoke. Finnicky gene pool but amazing stuff. My keeper stretched like 5x, a super sativa type stretch, the rest of the plants were 2-3x stretch.


----------



## OG Doge (May 8, 2019)

Kromb said:


> Mendocino Menage a Trois
> Triangle Kush x Mendocino Purps
> 
> 
> ...



Looks amazing!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2019)

Big Bad Wolf - Chemdog D x Chemdog 91
@ week 8
Some serious Chem craziness in this cross. Full of fuel and funk.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2019)

Black D - Chemdog D x Mendocino Purps 
@ week 8
Stinking up the place with rotten onions and strawberries.


----------



## jp68 (May 27, 2019)

Just took down 3 old moneys which was the first venture into csi Humboldt gear and cant complain. Pretty much living up to the description with 3 phenos that have grape tk and 91 smells in varying forms.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 4, 2019)

Big Bad Wolf beginning week 10 and still needing more time.


----------



## olafthegreen (Jun 9, 2019)

Man so keen to try some CSI Humboldt, anyone got any idea where I can get seeds in Europe?


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Jun 9, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Big Bad Wolf beginning week 10 and still needing more time.
> View attachment 4345261 View attachment 4345262


Awesome job


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 15, 2019)

Big Bad Wolf @ week 11 took 5 down and leaving 1 for another week.


----------



## skuba (Jun 21, 2019)

Daaaaaamn! That BBW


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 21, 2019)

Great job!


----------



## Observe & Report (Aug 3, 2019)

good interview with N'Specta, also his mug if you're interested in what he looks like

He pops 200-500 seeds at a time when hunting pollen donors. His project is to find his favorites and take them out to S3 then cross them to make true fem F1 hybrids.

https://www.shapingfire.com/podcast-feed/episode-49-feminized-cannabis-seeds-with-guest-caleb-nspecta


----------



## jp68 (Aug 7, 2019)

f anyone got the snausages freebie you may want to run them asap. One of my faves at the moment that's getting consumed faster than my old money and various bodhi keepers.Was a little to heavy of a indica smoke at first but now that ive acclimatef its damn fine smoke for whenever and my first choice daily


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Aug 7, 2019)

jp68 said:


> f anyone got the snausages freebie you may want to run them asap. One of my faves at the moment that's getting consumed faster than my old money and various bodhi keepers.Was a little to heavy of a indica smoke at first but now that ive acclimatef its damn fine smoke for whenever and my first choice daily


I got a pack as a freebie. I believe you are the second person I have heard mention that!!!


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Aug 7, 2019)

I popped mine last week so I'm happy to hear good things.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Aug 7, 2019)

jp68 said:


> f anyone got the snausages freebie you may want to run them asap. One of my faves at the moment that's getting consumed faster than my old money and various bodhi keepers.Was a little to heavy of a indica smoke at first but now that ive acclimatef its damn fine smoke for whenever and my first choice daily


Got any pics... what was the nose like?


----------



## jp68 (Aug 7, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Got any pics... what was the nose like?


Ill be disavowed if I post pics but ill post a nug shot soon . Closest thing ive seen seed form of tk yet and ive been looking for quite some time. If u got them run them.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Aug 8, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Ill be disavowed if I post pics but ill post a nug shot soon . Closest thing ive seen seed form of tk yet and ive been looking for quite some time. If u got them run them.


You referring to Triangle kush? Excuse my ignorance


----------



## jp68 (Aug 8, 2019)

Apparently loading a pics a nighmtare on this site.Yes triangle kush Had a cut yrs ago that croaked and it has that 3 leaf shot out look to it in veg.Wasnt looking to hot in flower either but it stacked hard towards the end. Has that earthy kush funk to it and sort of has that menthol minty thing in the vape but not as pronounced from what I remember. Been awhile so I maybe off on my analysis but im chiefing this instead of a lot of other stuff ive got.Also the he buzz seems more indica from what I remember but like I said its been awhile.


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 9, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> good interview with N'Specta, also his mug if you're interested in what he looks like
> 
> He pops 200-500 seeds at a time when hunting pollen donors. His project is to find his favorites and take them out to S3 then cross them to make true fem F1 hybrids.
> 
> https://www.shapingfire.com/podcast-feed/episode-49-feminized-cannabis-seeds-with-guest-caleb-nspecta


thank you sir, listened to the whole thing. super interesting stuff, I want to see this Australian bastard plant in person now


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Aug 9, 2019)

So I couldn’t help myself, had to drop the 3 snausages in a cup of water and what-do-ya know, those little shits had a tail in a matter of hours!!!


----------



## OG Doge (Sep 5, 2019)

Just picked up some of the Chem D x GSC seeds. Running those along with Durban x T1000 seeds and Beggn' Bitz (F-cut x Chem 91) freebies.

Out of the strains my last run, the Bubba x Irene was my favorite smoke.

The Mendo Purple S1 had a lot of purple variations, I think a large sample size will get you exactly what you want. The Purple Snow Bubba was the most potent but least flavorful.

All dank and lived up to my expectations, each pack had a possible keeper.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 5, 2019)

What is the F-cut?


----------



## OG Doge (Sep 5, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What is the F-cut?


Here is what Nspecta had to say about it on another forum.

"Quote below from Nspecta in this thread
Quote:
The F-cut is Dankiestog's cut of OG Kush...supposedly, an old cut of OG...T2U called it the "F" cut because the joke was, back in '06/'07, it was just another fake OG Kush cut...I labeled it Faux G Kush when I ran it outside in '09. I will say it is one of the better smelling, tastier OG Kush cuts that I've tried. It's also a consistently smaller plant than most of the other OG's when grown side by side."


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Sep 6, 2019)

Just flipped these snausages after about 4 weeks. All three were extremely fast veggers, normal structure. All three displayed the circadian rhythm something fierce. First couple days I thought I had a water issue due to the severity of leaf drop but they always perked up once lights were on. Excited to see what these freebies can do


----------



## terpnasty (Sep 15, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> I flowered out 3 of the chem 91 s1's. They were all very similar with the only difference being node spacing. All 3 had minimal side branching. Big dense central colas. They were the fussiest plants in the room. They just didnt take to my grow regime as well as some others. I feed jacks veg and bloom with homemade soil. I just couldn't keep them looking happy. Around week 6 they started to pack on weight and the unique chem Terps started to become more and more apparent. If it tastes anything like it smells and its gonna be a special smoke. The vigor, yield, and bag appeal probably isn't where i want it to be. I had one throw a nanner around day 40 but i plucked it and never had any more issue.


Good work on the Chem! I didn't personally grow Chem but a friend of mine did. He also keep saying how it isn't easy to grow. Each time he grew it,it got better and better. By the 4th run he had her dialed in. I was blown away by how good it got. 

To see what it started off as the first run (not that great), then seeing it progressively get better is a nice thing to witness. I mean the terps got stronger the buds got denser, the look was more appealing, the taste lingered for a while after smoking. I'm sure the more you run her the better it will get.


----------



## madvillian420 (Sep 15, 2019)

terpnasty said:


> Good work on the Chem! I didn't personally grow Chem but a friend of mine did. He also keep saying how it isn't easy to grow. Each time he grew it,it got better and better. By the 4th run he had her dialed in. I was blown away by how good it got.
> 
> To see what it started off as the first run (not that great), then seeing it progressively get better is a nice thing to witness. I mean the terps got stronger the buds got denser, the look was more appealing, the taste lingered for a while after smoking. I'm sure the more you run her the better it will get.


ive always wondered about this....what kind of tweaks to his setup did he make?


----------



## terpnasty (Sep 16, 2019)

madvillian420 said:


> ive always wondered about this....what kind of tweaks to his setup did he make?


Your room should already be dialed in. So it's mostly knowing what that particular strain/cut likes and doesn't like in terms of feeding regiment and in some cases adjusting the environment. The term dialed in imo takes 3-4 runs to get her to her fullest potential. Other growers I knew only grew 1 or 2 strain for many years. But it took them 1.5-2years to get that strain to where she got. I was thankful enough to see what they started as and what their full potential was.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 16, 2019)

terpnasty said:


> Good work on the Chem! I didn't personally grow Chem but a friend of mine did. He also keep saying how it isn't easy to grow. Each time he grew it,it got better and better. By the 4th run he had her dialed in. I was blown away by how good it got.
> 
> To see what it started off as the first run (not that great), then seeing it progressively get better is a nice thing to witness. I mean the terps got stronger the buds got denser, the look was more appealing, the taste lingered for a while after smoking. I'm sure the more you run her the better it will get.


Just realized your avatar is Dirt Nasty himself! I love the 80's!!!


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Sep 18, 2019)

2nd week flower with these snausages, slow to develop. Very hungry girls, larger amounts of nitrogen is required IMO. Slight rotten meat smell coming off stem rubs.


----------



## jp68 (Sep 19, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> 2nd week flower with these snausages, slow to develop. Very hungry girls, larger amounts of nitrogen is required IMO. Slight rotten meat smell coming off stem rubs.


All the magic happened late in flower over here


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Sep 19, 2019)

jp68 said:


> All the magic happened late in flower over here



Out of the three, 2 are almost identical in appearance and stem rub. The third one immediately folded over once she started to develop. I took a cut of one and will attempting to keep her going. Definitely prone to go deficient like most OG variations


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 19, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What is the F-cut?


Super tasty. Supposedly not a true OG but it has the traits and is one of my favorites. Been trying to get a cut for years now but hasn't found her way to me yet. Was lucky enough to grab it once at a dispensary here in MI.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 19, 2019)

So how was smell, was it just like a straight tahoe or sfv og? Any sort of differences in smell? Thanks a lot I have quite a few of these crossed to chem 91. I popped a bunch of bully stick this go around as well.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 19, 2019)

OG Doge said:


> Here is what Nspecta had to say about it on another forum.
> 
> "Quote below from Nspecta in this thread
> Quote:
> The F-cut is Dankiestog's cut of OG Kush...supposedly, an old cut of OG...T2U called it the "F" cut because the joke was, back in '06/'07, it was just another fake OG Kush cut...I labeled it Faux G Kush when I ran it outside in '09. I will say it is one of the better smelling, tastier OG Kush cuts that I've tried. It's also a consistently smaller plant than most of the other OG's when grown side by side."


Time to Unite, what a blast from the past, to see the T2U moniker. Thanks for that.


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 20, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> So how was smell, was it just like a straight tahoe or sfv og? Any sort of differences in smell? Thanks a lot I have quite a few of these crossed to chem 91. I popped a bunch of bully stick this go around as well.


I popped a bully stick this week! Have 2 of their tk x (tk x purple urkle) running too


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 7, 2019)

TK x PU 3 weeks from seed


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Oct 8, 2019)

I just want to say, it’s pretty awesome that there is a thread for all the breeders I care to buy from. I’m sure users on here are getting tired of seeing very similar posts from me about different breeders. I know very little about breeders though, I come from a family of AK pot farmers, and grew up in WA, just never actually had my own grow, always just had to help with family’s grows.

The last couple of days, I’ve been buying a decent collection of s1 Seeds, as I want to have some fun playing with phenos and eventually cross some of the best phenos with each other. I’ve got some ECSD from heisenbeans, Choc Diesel from useful seeds, and I’m getting ready to order some chem dog 91 S1 and either bubba kush or purple urkle s1. This will be my first grow in my new setup, I’m doing an indoor grow in a gorilla grow, with quantum boards (lm301H & CREE diodes) in coco, feeding low amounts of Dynagro as well as weekly treatments of recharge (microbes & microbe food, fulvic & humid acid). I’m pretty much all ready to go, sans the seeds. Now my plan was to dive right into hunting phenos, popping those chem dog 91 S1 right out the gate. I was doing a little research tho, I guess chem dog 91 S1’s are really prone to hermie and can be finicky growers, which of course i dont mind, thats part of hunting phenos, but for my first grow, I think I would rather just do a round of hybrid seed, then I will have a good amount of supply to smoke on so that If i net subpar results with one of the phenos, I don’t have to purchase flower from a dispo because of it. I have been hearing for a couple years now that Humboldt puts out some amazing crosses, but I’ve heard of so many that its hard to narrow it down.

what I’m wondering, which of the chem hybrids have people had the best luck? I am really intrigued by the Turbo Diesel, Sour D x Chem Dog 91, but there are so many different crosses and I cant find any grow journals from the TD. I am also not against a GSC cross if it tends to be a more energizing cross. I am a medical patient first, hobbyist cultivator second, I mostly use it to treat my ADHD and sativa/sativa-dominants are by far most effective for daytime medicine for me. Which cross should I be looking at? If anyone has a grow journal that would be even better!


----------



## jp68 (Oct 11, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> I just want to say, it’s pretty awesome that there is a thread for all the breeders I care to buy from. I’m sure users on here are getting tired of seeing very similar posts from me about different breeders. I know very little about breeders though, I come from a family of AK pot farmers, and grew up in WA, just never actually had my own grow, always just had to help with family’s grows.
> 
> The last couple of days, I’ve been buying a decent collection of s1 Seeds, as I want to have some fun playing with phenos and eventually cross some of the best phenos with each other. I’ve got some ECSD from heisenbeans, Choc Diesel from useful seeds, and I’m getting ready to order some chem dog 91 S1 and either bubba kush or purple urkle s1. This will be my first grow in my new setup, I’m doing an indoor grow in a gorilla grow, with quantum boards (lm301H & CREE diodes) in coco, feeding low amounts of Dynagro as well as weekly treatments of recharge (microbes & microbe food, fulvic & humid acid). I’m pretty much all ready to go, sans the seeds. Now my plan was to dive right into hunting phenos, popping those chem dog 91 S1 right out the gate. I was doing a little research tho, I guess chem dog 91 S1’s are really prone to hermie and can be finicky growers, which of course i dont mind, thats part of hunting phenos, but for my first grow, I think I would rather just do a round of hybrid seed, then I will have a good amount of supply to smoke on so that If i net subpar results with one of the phenos, I don’t have to purchase flower from a dispo because of it. I have been hearing for a couple years now that Humboldt puts out some amazing crosses, but I’ve heard of so many that its hard to narrow it down.
> 
> what I’m wondering, which of the chem hybrids have people had the best luck? I am really intrigued by the Turbo Diesel, Sour D x Chem Dog 91, but there are so many different crosses and I cant find any grow journals from the TD. I am also not against a GSC cross if it tends to be a more energizing cross. I am a medical patient first, hobbyist cultivator second, I mostly use it to treat my ADHD and sativa/sativa-dominants are by far most effective for daytime medicine for me. Which cross should I be looking at? If anyone has a grow journal that would be even better!


Have run 2 of his chem 91 crosses the old money and snausages with zero herms and a keeper in each pack.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 11, 2019)

+ 1 for the turbo d .. I been eyeing it for 2 months ima grab a pack in the am f-it .. those should be gas and there fems 

I wanted to get a hlg board today for my small tent I like overkill so I was thinking a 260 dimmable with the Osram ssl is the cobs hotter ?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Oct 16, 2019)

Anyone check out his new Zkittlez drop??

Just copped Wifi#43 X Zkittlez


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 16, 2019)

wheresthekoosh said:


> Anyone check out his new Zkittlez drop??
> 
> Just copped Wifi#43 X Zkittlez


Man I wanted to but I went with coked out girl scout and sweet pink stink. Literally sent payment today haha


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Oct 16, 2019)

ah no worries, I wouldn't be mad with either of those heaters.

I actually have coked out in flower right meow.


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 16, 2019)

wheresthekoosh said:


> ah no worries, I wouldn't be mad with either of those heaters.
> 
> I actually have coked out in flower right meow.


Sounds like pics are needed


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Oct 17, 2019)

Only on week 3 and they arent pretty right meow, dealing with some pH issues.

Don't want to do CSI dirty and post a weak ass representation know what I mean? 
let me rebound and I'll post in a couple weeks


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 26, 2019)

wheresthekoosh said:


> Anyone check out his new Zkittlez drop??
> 
> Just copped Wifi#43 X Zkittlez


I ordered the Zkittlez S1 and TK x Zkittlez from speakeasy. Will be my first experience with CSI.


----------



## jp68 (Oct 27, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> I ordered the Zkittlez S1 and TK x Zkittlez from speakeasy. Will be my first experience with CSI.


He knows his shit and im sure theres fire in them packs


----------



## skuba (Oct 28, 2019)

I really want some of that new Zkittlez line, just can’t justify buying more seeds  maybe I’ll get myself a Christmas present.... the Z S1 and bubblegum/trinity crosses are calling out to me


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 29, 2019)

I’m about to grab these four anybody have info ?
Big bad wolf - chem d x chem 91
Chem 91s1
sour Urkle
Tk x old family purple


----------



## RocketBoy (Oct 29, 2019)

Any pics of the Xmas bud?


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 31, 2019)

Do the old family purple crosses stretch much?


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 31, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I’m about to grab these four anybody have info ?
> Big bad wolf - chem d x chem 91
> Chem 91s1
> sour Urkle
> Tk x old family purple


I'm about to flower tk x ofp, slow veg so far


----------



## quiescent (Oct 31, 2019)

TK is pretty leggy, I think it'll surprise you when you flip it.


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 31, 2019)

quiescent said:


> TK is pretty leggy, I think it'll surprise you when you flip it.


Thank you, will be flipping thos weekend. I'll throw up pics later


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 4, 2019)

I really want to give Humboldt CSI a shot after following his IG for months, but I’ve got a ton of seeds right now, so I need to narrow it down to one pack for my first purchase.

I’m stuck between Gator Bait (TK x Chem 91), Rest In Peace (Ghost OG x Chem 91), Girl’s Best Friend (GSC x Chem 91) or Big Bad Wolf (Chem D x Chem 91)

I’m leaning towards the Rest In Peace, as I really enjoy strains with a strong cerebral buzz, and Ghost OG has always been one of those strains that really hit the spot for me. Eventually, I will have to get his twin pack of Turbo Diesel, but I have so many diesels in stock right now. I use Sativa dominant strains almost exclusively because of what I medicate for. Does anyone have experience with any of these strains? Which would you recommend for someone looking for a strong cerebral buzz, as well as ease of grow? 

I have also been looking at one strain of his that has indicate lineage, Coked Out Girl Scout (Humboldt Snow x GSC). I am curious to know if this falls more in line with a balanced hybrid effect or if it stays true to Snow’s indica roots?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 7, 2019)

bongrip101 said:


> Sounds like pics are needed


Heres the coked out, shes doin better


----------



## bongrip101 (Nov 7, 2019)

Awesome! I just flipped my tk x ofp yesterday. I'm battling "the claw" probably from poor watering habits


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 11, 2019)

I went ahead and ordered some of the Gator Bait (TK x ChemDog 91).

I watched an interview with Kevin form Wonderland Nursery where he said two strains he has that are known to rest up near 30% were chemdog91 and TK. I was already considering that cross, and when I seen there was only three left, I went ahead and ordered 1 and sent off payment. I’m glad I did too, it’s sold out now.

super excited to pop 4 of these gator bait seeds once they come in. Just ordered another 480w QB that they’ll be going under, I’ll post a grow log once they’re in rapidrooters.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 12, 2019)

Has anyone ran dysfunction junction? My packs came today and that was the freebie included


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 12, 2019)

Got 4/4 Zkittlez s1 above soil. Cant wait to see how these turn out.


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 12, 2019)

Pizzapunkk said:


> Has anyone ran dysfunction junction? My packs came today and that was the freebie included


Never heard of it. What's the make up?


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 12, 2019)

the real mccoy said:


> Never heard of it. What's the make up?


Flo’rado x old family purple


----------



## Dissentasylum (Nov 14, 2019)

the real mccoy said:


> Never heard of it. What's the make up?


I


Pizzapunkk said:


> Has anyone ran dysfunction junction? My packs came today and that was the freebie included


I just popped 1 yesterday, freebie. Will start a grow journal for that one and 2 mendocino purple cheddar on grow diaries next monday. Not sure what to expect other than fire! Not much info out on these 2


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 17, 2019)

Getting ready to pop four of the Gator Bait (ChemDog 91 x Triangle Kush) in my main tent, super excited for this grow. This will be my first grow with seeds from Nspecta. Also got a pack of the Supernatural Ice (Humboldt Snow x Ghost OG) on the way to run next, will probably grab another strain from him to run alongside the Supernatural Ice. Has anyone here ran it before? Wondering how they tend to grow. Considering running either the Chemdog91 x Ghost OG, or Chemdog 91 x Humboldt Snow.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 18, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Getting ready to pop four of the Gator Bait (ChemDog 91 x Triangle Kush) in my main tent, super excited for this grow. This will be my first grow with seeds from Nspecta. Also got a pack of the Supernatural Ice (Humboldt Snow x Ghost OG) on the way to run next, will probably grab another strain from him to run alongside the Supernatural Ice. Has anyone here ran it before? Wondering how they tend to grow. Considering running either the Chemdog91 x Ghost OG, or Chemdog 91 x Humboldt Snow.



I ran a tester of the ghost og x chem91 outside to get an idea, really nice calyx to leaf ratio and killer smoke. she does stretch like a mofo though. a 12" veg... stretched to about 3.5ft


----------



## NapalmD (Nov 18, 2019)

coolkid.02 said:


> Nspecta is awesome...
> 
> One of the most knowledgeable breeders out there.... Especially with Chem, bubba, and rare OG's...
> 
> I've tried samples from his cornbread (TK x org bubba) that my friend grew...fantastic flavor and high.


So true!


----------



## bongrip101 (Nov 19, 2019)

Day 12 TK X OLD FAMILY PURPLE 

#1 


#2


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 20, 2019)

Four Gator baits, just popped them last night. He sent some Bully Sticks and PTK as freebies. Have another order that should ship out soon of the Humboldt Snow x Ghost OG.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 21, 2019)

Pretty stoked on a couple zkittlez packs I have coming. I haven’t read a whole lot about them at all, but I hear it’s tasty


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 21, 2019)

do you guys just order off of their website? wanting to check out some more CSI gear, I currently have their Dysfunction Junction (Old Family Purple x Flo'Rado), Great White Bubba (Great White Shark x Bubba Kush), and The Big Fuck Up (Sour Diesel OR Hash plant x Humboldt Snow). Wanting to pick up a couple more to the collection, any recommendations?


----------



## ray098 (Nov 21, 2019)

glo has a sale its over at midnight


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 21, 2019)

Top Dawg Seeds-

Limited packs available that can’t be found else where! 



Thug Pug Genetics- 

Buy 2 packs for $120

(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)

Peanut Butter Breath

Velveeta Breath

Monkey Business

Peanut Butter Lady

Garlic Breath 2.0

Future Wife 

Rainy Lady 



Cannarado Genetics-

Biscotti sundae crosses, there are a few new crosses just added! 

Buy 1 pack for $80

Buy 2 packs for $150

Each pack you buy also comes with a free pack of a randomly chosen Frozen Margy cross from Cannarado Genetics! 



Cannarado Genetics-

Daily Driver crosses 

Buy 1 pack for $70

Buy any 2 packs for $130 

(you can mix and match as long as all strains are Daily Driver crosses) 



Cannarado Genetics- 

Buy 1 pack for $75 

Buy any 2 packs for $145

(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)

Concord Crush

Sugar Rush

Slap N’ Tickle 

Apples N’ Cream 

Sundae Dough



Cannarado Genetics-

Buy 1 pack for $50

Buy any 2 packs for $90 

(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)

Party Foul

Dirty Lemon 

Birthday Pie



Cannarado Genetics-

Buy 2 packs for $70

Buy 3 packs for $100

Buy 5 packs for $150

Buy 10 packs for $275

Buy 20 packs for $500

(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)

Sundae Sunset 

Banana Sundae 

Sundae Float 

Back to Cookies 

Weed Nap 

Nila Wafer 

Sweetbread 

Brown Sugar

Peanut Sundae 

Kitchen Sink 

Cookie Dough Sundae

Goodnight moon 

Special occasion 

Side piece 

Sasha 

Bat mitzvah 

Altar bread 

Herb 

Socks 

Single scoop 

Birthday blues 

Meat pie 

7 sins 

Papusas 

La quiecenera 

Birthday banger 

Caipirinha 

Birthday cake s1

Bundy

Terp Town 



Cannarado Genetics-

Buy 3 packs for $75

Buy 6 packs for $135

(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)

Affy Taffy 

Sour Sundae 

Dubble Sundae 

Apple Sundae

TriFi Sundae 

Sundae Struedel

Twins

Birthday Funk



Compound Genetics-

Buy 1 pack for $90

Buy 2 packs for $170



CSI HUMBOLDT- 

Buy 2 packs of Zkittlez crosses for $120

Buy 4 packs of any Zkittlez crosses for $230



Buy 2 packs of any non zkittlez crosses for $105

Buy 4 packs of any crosses other than the Zkittlez crosses for $195



Every 2 packs of CSI gear that you buy comes with a freebie pack provided by the breeder.



Clearwater Genetics- 

Buy 1 pack for $70 

Buy any 2 packs for $130 

Buy any 3 packs for $180



Massive Creations- 

Buy any 2 packs for $100 ( these are supposed to be $100-$150 for 1 pack!!) 

This offer also comes with a free pack of Orange Tree f2!



Archive Seed Bank- 

White Gold-$125 a pack 

Gelato 41 x Dosidos-$125 a pack 

Royal Oak-$100 a pack 

Scotti-Faced-$100 a pack 



Exotic Genetix- 

Strawberries & Cream f2-$125 a pack

Luxuriotti-$125 a pack ( last pack left)

Wowzers-$110 a pack ( last 2 packs left) 

Buy 2 packs for $110 

(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)

Mooseknuckle jockey 

Peanut butter n chocolate 

It’s it 

Guicy burger 

Chocolatina 

Slap wagon 

Paradise circus 

Island chill 

Hoe down 

Double d’s 

Chocolate nightmare 

Cheap trick 

Gjallarhorn 

Chocolate marshmallows 



Exotic Genetix-

Buy 1 pack for $85

Buy 2 packs for $160

(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)

Lip Smacker

Shockwave 

Irish Cannonball 

Bad Betty 

Whipped Cherries 

Team Cream 

Berry Bubba 

Jungle Fruit 

Colonel Crunch 

Rainbow Reserve 

Strawberry Lemonade

Concord Cream 

Gelato Mint 

Triple Stuffed

Scoops

Malibu Marsha 

Driz-Nipper

Dirty Thirty 

Cream & sugar 

Chocolate Orange Cream 



Greenline Seed Co- 

ALL ORANGE TREE CROSSES ARE ONLY $50-$60!! ALL PACKS MUST GO. The only exception is Orange Tree f3, which is $100. A lot of these packs have been $200-$300 a pack for the past 2 years!! TAKE ADVANTAGE!!



Swamp Boys Seeds-



Buy 1 pack for $80

Buy 2 packs for $150



ALL ORDERS OVER $250 WILL RECEIVE A FREE PACK OF DOSIDOS BX FROM HONEST GENETICS!!


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 21, 2019)

ray098 said:


> glo has a sale its over at midnight


whats GLO?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 21, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> whats GLO?


Just gave u the promos


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 21, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Top Dawg Seeds-
> 
> Limited packs available that can’t be found else where!
> 
> ...


Where?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 21, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Where?


Bro read the hole thing its glow greenline organics


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 21, 2019)

gloseedbank.com


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 21, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> gloseedbank.com


there we go


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 21, 2019)

I should be getting payed by this fucking company.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 21, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> do you guys just order off of their website? wanting to check out some more CSI gear, I currently have their Dysfunction Junction (Old Family Purple x Flo'Rado), Great White Bubba (Great White Shark x Bubba Kush), and The Big Fuck Up (Sour Diesel OR Hash plant x Humboldt Snow). Wanting to pick up a couple more to the collection, any recommendations?


speakeasy seed bank, they always got stock and the newest drops. they're friends with the breeder from CSI (caleb/nspecta)
csi portland is the back up spot, not as well known so he always the good shit


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 21, 2019)

You’ll save a few bucks with GLO, while ordering through CSI will yield you more freebies (while taking longer). GLO is great for CC and quick purchases. Paid MO at CSI and they hooked it up. I’ll only order CSI seeds from GLO if wanting to grab multiple breeders etc. otherwise I’ll go right to the source.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 21, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> You’ll save a few bucks with GLO, while ordering through CSI will yield you more freebies (while taking longer). GLO is great for CC and quick purchases. Paid MO at CSI and they hooked it up. I’ll only order CSI seeds from GLO if wanting to grab multiple breeders etc. otherwise I’ll go right to the source.


yep, the last time I bought a 7-pack of fems from Nspecta directly, I got 3 free fems and 5 free regulars. 15 beans for $100


----------



## bongrip101 (Nov 21, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> do you guys just order off of their website? wanting to check out some more CSI gear, I currently have their Dysfunction Junction (Old Family Purple x Flo'Rado), Great White Bubba (Great White Shark x Bubba Kush), and The Big Fuck Up (Sour Diesel OR Hash plant x Humboldt Snow). Wanting to pick up a couple more to the collection, any recommendations?


I've ordered direct through mail a handful of times, almost as fast as JBC with delivery. I think you'll get the same freebies as seedbanks just more of them in my experience


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 21, 2019)

bongrip101 said:


> I've ordered direct through mail a handful of times, almost as fast as JBC with delivery. I think you'll get the same freebies as seebanks just more of them in my experience


Same here, the only wait that there really was , was waiting for my payment to get there but he always ships out as soon as my payment is marked delivered by USPS. he actually just received payment for my last order I placed through him today, and within ten minutes of getting the usps notification that it was delivered to his P.O. Box, I had a tracking number in my inbox.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 22, 2019)

Anyone tried any of his UK Cheese crosses? Are they cheesy?


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 22, 2019)

My gator baits. A day after planting into rapid rooters.
Little ladies comin out to play


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 22, 2019)

I ordered recently from CSI. Got the bubblegum S1s with dysfunction junction and PCK freebies. Super quick. I've grown CSI and he has some stable, potent fems


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 22, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> I ordered recently from CSI. Got the bubblegum S1s with dysfunction junction and PCK freebies. Super quick. I've grown CSI and he has some stable, potent fems


I like Nspecta, he’s a pretty well knowledge and friendly dude.

I’ve got some of his Supernatural Ice in the way to me now. Excited to see what freebies I get. What is PCK? I know I’ll feel like an idiot but it’s escaping me.


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 22, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> I like Nspecta, he’s a pretty well knowledge and friendly dude.
> 
> I’ve got some of his Supernatural Ice in the way to me now. Excited to see what freebies I get. What is PCK? I know I’ll feel like an idiot but it’s escaping me.


Never met him, but I know he grows tons of plants. He tests his shit. Pakistani Citral Kush. I grew 2 phenos of Humboldt purple snow and loved them. I did a shitty job on my great white bubbas, but they were def stable.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 23, 2019)

Will likely be putting these seedlings into their first containers sometime this weekend judging on growth so far. Put these in rapid rooters on thursday and all four of them sprouted today, albeit one with a little case of helmet head 

soaked my coco, got my labels ready, now just got to let my little ladies get a little bigger, it’s a waiting game! Haven’t been this excited for a grow in a while!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 23, 2019)

CSI HUMBOLDT-
Glo sale


NEW EXCLUSIVE TRIANGLE KUSH CROSSES! YOU CAN’T GET THESE ANY WHERE ELSE AND I COULD ONLY GET BETWEEN 1-20 PACKS OF EACH STRAIN! THESE WON’T BE REMADE, SO NOW IS YOUR CHANCE!!



Buy 2 packs of any Zkittlez crosses for $115

Buy 4 packs of any Zkittlez crosses for $220



BUY 2 PACKS OF THE NEW GIRL SCOUT COOKIES CROSSES FOR $125

BUY 4 PACKS OF THE NEW GIRL SCOUT COOKIES CROSSES FOR $240



Buy 2 packs of any other CSI Humboldt crosses for $110

Buy 4 packs of any other CSI Humboldt crosses for $200



Every 2 packs of CSI gear that you buy comes with a freebie pack provided by the breeder.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 23, 2019)

Any more info on the gsc and TK crosses?​


----------



## nc208 (Nov 23, 2019)

Pizzapunkk said:


> Any more info on the gsc and TK crosses?​


What more info do you want? As soon as I saw he had Chem D x GSC it was a no brainer for me, I also grabbed the Ghost OG x GSC. It's the forum cut hes using.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 23, 2019)

yeah that GLO sale is legit, i even emailed CSI to make sure before I place an order but yeah said hes one of his distributors but does his own pricing that why shit is so cheap


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 23, 2019)

Giving quick review as a few harvest off different wares have finally been completed this year.

*Best results of any breeder in my garden aside from Cannarado. *I have grown a ton of this guys stuff this past year right next to Archives and Cannarados. These two are the real deal with real genes at decent prices. Every pack but Calio x Cookies has winners in it. Cali-O was expected because of the old school orange skunk in its heritage. It shoots out a ton of phenos but you are looking for that crazy orange creamcicle you can smell from stem rub a lone. You will need a few packs unless lucky like I have needed for every Cali-O cross including S1's.



wheresthekoosh said:


> yeah that GLO sale is legit, i even emailed CSI to make sure before I place an order but yeah said hes one of his distributors but does his own pricing that why shit is so cheap


This guy stole 1200~$ cash on two separate orders from me. He will keep large out of state orders of cash and threaten to rat you out or if you aren't mad he will try to replace with his own seeds because it is fuckin free for him. If you get mad at 30+ day waits he will keep your shit. There are so many other people to deal with and buy Cannarados and CSI genes from...I used company phones and computers I don't even work for so this method did not work on me...Most of my friends that used Credit Cards for purchases got their orders. He tried to say mine was stolen in the mail AFTER accusing me of never putting any money in it at all and showing me a bogus video of him opening up the empty package. Just think about that...he films the packages front and back then opens, but you won't see him opening it or anything fully. It's complete BS.


----------



## jp68 (Nov 24, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Giving quick review as a few harvest off different wares have finally been completed this year.
> 
> *Best results of any breeder in my garden aside from Cannarado. *I have grown a ton of this guys stuff this past year right next to Archives and Cannarados. These two are the real deal with real genes at decent prices. Every pack but Calio x Cookies has winners in it. Cali-O was expected because of the old school orange skunk in its heritage. It shoots out a ton of phenos but you are looking for that crazy orange creamcicle you can smell from stem rub a lone. You will need a few packs unless lucky like I have needed for every Cali-O cross including S1's.
> 
> ...


Thretening to snitch? What fucking clown. Just order from CSI directly and skip that clown show. Ive only dealt with CSI ,JBC and both run a stand up biz and have thrown me some solid freebies


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 24, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Thretening to snitch? What fucking clown. Just order from CSI directly and skip that clown show. Ive only dealt with CSI ,JBC and both run a stand up biz and have thrown me some solid freebies


Agree, I would just order directly from CSI. I ordered bubblegum s1s and got 2 freebie packs (dysfunction junction fem and PCK regs)


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Nov 24, 2019)

Anyone know if CSI is running a Black Friday sale?


----------



## bongrip101 (Nov 24, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> Anyone know if CSI is running a Black Friday sale?


They have in previous years, watch their IG


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 24, 2019)

Is there any info on the bubble gum s1 ? Bubblegum is one of my fav strains I haven’t smoked since like 06 .. I don’t want berry or fruity I want bubblegum gum like I had 

Or bubblegum x gsc should be heat I’m gonna get both but IT would be nice to kno what to expect


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 24, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Is there any info on the bubble gum s1 ? Bubblegum is one of my fav strains I haven’t smoked since like 06 .. I don’t want berry or fruity I want bubblegum gum like I had
> 
> Or bubblegum x gsc should be heat I’m gonna get both but IT would be nice to kno what to expect


I heard Bog seeds has really good bubblegum pheno in his bubblegum crosses.

I got 5 bodega bubblegum by gps going now but only in veg. Hopefully I get a little gum chem off them.


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 24, 2019)

Looks like both CSI and Heisen have Bubblegum S1s. I assume it's the Indiana cut.


----------



## mjw42 (Nov 24, 2019)

I just grabbed some CSI Bubblegum/T1000 and TriCounty Purps from GLO....$110. Interested to see what CSI freebie they throw in. 

GLO my fave bank fo sho. Great sale going on. Black Friday even better?


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 24, 2019)

Just ordered a couple more packs from Humboldt, all this talk about his stuff got me in the mood. Got a pack of Big Bad Wolf and Rest In Peace!


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Nov 24, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Got a pack of Big Bad Wolf and Rest In Peace!


Great choices.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 24, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> Great choices.


I’ve got gator bait in one of my tents currently, I’ll probably run Rest In Peace alongside some Supernatural Ice beans I’ve got after I harvest the GB. Excited to see what freebies I get, I love getting freebies that are from the breeder I’m ordering from and not some random breeder a Seedbank has on special that week.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 24, 2019)

These ladies sprouted a day after putting the seeds into the rapid rooters, I was going to let get a little bigger before putting the RR into their first pots, but by day 2 they already had roots coming out the side and bottom, so into their homes they went. They’re so cute when they’re tiny.


----------



## mjw42 (Nov 25, 2019)

Where did you get those drain trays?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 25, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Is there any info on the bubble gum s1 ? Bubblegum is one of my fav strains I haven’t smoked since like 06 .. I don’t want berry or fruity I want bubblegum gum like I had
> 
> Or bubblegum x gsc should be heat I’m gonna get both but IT would be nice to kno what to expect


It is the real deal Indiana cut s1'd. If you want real original bubblegum this is it.


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 25, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> Where did you get those drain trays?


They look like clean roots trays


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 25, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> Where did you get those drain trays?


Go pro plant elevators, most of my local grow stores carry them, the saucer and elevator are about $2.50 each


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 26, 2019)

After being reassured by Nspecta that I’ll get my seeds ordering through GLO, I decided to go ahead and order a pack of Sour Diesel x Triangle Kush, as it won’t be listed on the CSI site, and Sour D has always been one of my favorite strains. Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly.


----------



## mjw42 (Nov 26, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> After being reassured by Nspecta that I’ll get my seeds ordering through GLO, I decided to go ahead and order a pack of Sour Diesel x Triangle Kush, as it won’t be listed on the CSI site, and Sour D has always been one of my favorite strains. Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly.


I've done many with GLO. Good peeps and prices.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 26, 2019)

Gonna get 2 zkittlez crosses from GLO but having an extremely hard time picking 2

any suggestions?

these are the moms of the zkittlez crosses im considering

Bubblegum
Durban Poison
Lemon Tree
Cali-O
TK

right now im leaning towards getting the Bubblegum and Durban crosses


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 26, 2019)

Mosca got the original bubblegum on super sale at dcse


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Nov 26, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Gonna get 2 zkittlez crosses from GLO but having an extremely hard time picking 2
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> ...


All those sound good.
I'd personally choose BG & TK.


----------



## SMT69 (Nov 26, 2019)

I cant find the GLO website

I have ordered from them last year and they came through so I wanted to try some CSI this year. Has the website changed?

google search pulls up gloseedbank, opens to greenlineorganics, then it becomes an GandL apparel site with seeds. It looks different then last year?? Looks totally different now

is that the correct website? anyone have the link to the correct website. Thx


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 26, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> I cant find the GLO website
> 
> I have ordered from them last year and they came through so I wanted to try some CSI this year. Has the website changed?
> 
> ...





Spoiler: GLO



http://gloseedbank.com/


You were likely in the right spot.


----------



## SMT69 (Nov 26, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Spoiler: GLO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx yeah the site looks different now. The sale looks killer and there are lots of packs there that are not avail on nspectas website otherwise i was gonna go direct to him


----------



## kona gold (Nov 26, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Spoiler: GLO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's now Greenline British seeds bank or something to that effect.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 26, 2019)

Hers the GLO sale for those who aren't subbed to the newsletters



Spoiler: GLO Sale



CSI HUMBOLDT-

All of these deals are WHILE SUPPLIES LAST! THE NEW TRIANGLE KUSH CROSSES FROM CSI ARE ALL 20 PACKS OR LESS!! When you make your order on the website, the price you see will not reflect the sale price, and the price you see at check out won’t reflect the sale price ( EXCLUDING THE TRIANGLE KUSH CROSSES FROM CSI) The discounted price will be applied when your invoice is sent or when you send in your money order!


NEW EXCLUSIVE TRIANGLE KUSH CROSSES! YOU CAN’T GET THESE ANY WHERE ELSE AND I COULD ONLY GET BETWEEN 1-20 PACKS OF EACH STRAIN! THESE WON’T BE REMADE, SO NOW IS YOUR CHANCE!! THE SALE PRICE IS REFLECTED ON THE WEBSITE ALREADY!!

Buy 2 packs of any Zkittlez crosses for $115
Buy 4 packs of any Zkittlez crosses for $220

BUY 2 PACKS OF THE NEW GIRL SCOUT COOKIES CROSSES FOR $125
BUY 4 PACKS OF THE NEW GIRL SCOUT COOKIES CROSSES FOR $240

Buy 2 packs of any bubba kush, purple urkle, mendo purps, chemdog 91 or T/1000 old family purple crosses from CSI Humboldt for $110

Buy 4 packs of any bubba kush, purple urkle, mendo purps, chemdog 91 or T/1000 old family purple crosses from CSI Humboldt for $200



ONCE AGAIN, THE SALE PRICE FOR THE TRIANGLE KUSH CROSSES IS ALREADY REFLECTED ON THE WEBSITE!! THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO BE $150 PER PACK!!



Every 2 packs of CSI gear that you buy comes with a freebie pack provided by the breeder.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 26, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Gonna get 2 zkittlez crosses from GLO but having an extremely hard time picking 2
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> ...


Tk and lemon tree is the way I’d go.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 26, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> All those sound good.
> I'd personally choose BG & TK.





iShatterBladderz said:


> Tk and lemon tree is the way I’d go.


thanks for the suggestions 

tough choice but i went with the Bubblegum and TK crosses

I’ll probably still end up getting the Lemon Tree cross eventually


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 26, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> thanks for the suggestions
> 
> tough choice but i went with the Bubblegum and TK crosses
> 
> I’ll probably still end up getting the Lemon Tree cross eventually


Nice! His tk cut is Fire. I’ve got some of his chemdog91 x tk I just planted in my main tent, and I ordered a pack of the sour diesel x tk from GLO


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 26, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Nice! His tk cut is Fire. I’ve got some of his chemdog91 x tk I just planted in my main tent, and I ordered a pack of the sour diesel x tk from GLO


I want that Sour Diesel x TK cross too but im waiting til they put the TK crosses on sale before i cop


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 26, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> I want that Sour Diesel x TK cross too but im waiting til they put the TK crosses on sale before i cop


According to GLO, $75 is their sale price. They sent out an email saying they’re supposed to be $150 but on sale for $75, with 20 packs or less of each new TK cross.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 26, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> According to GLO, $75 is their sale price. They sent out an email saying they’re supposed to be $150 but on sale for $75, with 20 packs or less of each new TK cross.


They always say that for new gear

theyll be on sale in a couple weeks

it’ll probably be 2 for $115 or something like that

it was the same for the zkittlez crosses when they first dropped


----------



## SMT69 (Nov 26, 2019)

Triangle kush crosses---theyre about half price compared to humbuldt csi direct right now at glo

I ordered OG Kush X triangle kush, i havent seen this one offered by CSI before ( hoping there legit now to think about it)

im diggin the small packs (7) fem seeds at these prices (paid $80, tho alot are 65-75) theyre a steal

ordering was easy, ill post back if i recieve um....


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 26, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Triangle kush crosses---theyre about half price compared to humbuldt csi direct right now at glo
> 
> I ordered OG Kush X triangle kush, i havent seen this one offered by CSI before ( hoping there legit now to think about it)
> 
> ...


I talked to Nspecta yesterday to confirm, they’re legit. A lot of those probably won’t be listed on his site, from what i gathered he only did a limited run on the tk crosses.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 26, 2019)

Man was trying to save up for CSI.. fuq is bought so many seeds I will have to buy a bigger tent


----------



## sweetleaf chongo (Nov 26, 2019)

placed a order with CSI last week for some Purple Urkel Bx1 got my confirmation was delivered today just waiting for email with a tracking number I am guessing , first time placing a order thought it was a little sketchy with the blank MO hope to get some magic beans or at least a response they got it ? how long before you usually receive your order ?


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 26, 2019)

sweetleaf chongo said:


> placed a order with CSI last week for some Purple Urkel Bx1 got my confirmation was delivered today just waiting for email with a tracking number I am guessing , first time placing a order thought it was a little sketchy with the blank MO hope to get some magic beans or at least a response they got it ? how long before you usually receive your order ?


Usually, it’s marked shipped like 5 minutes after I get a text from usps saying that payment was delivered. With it being a holiday week, it might be a bit delayed, but dont worry, Nspecta is as legit as they come, IMO.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 26, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Man was trying to save up for CSI.. fuq is bought so many seeds I will have to buy a bigger tent


I’ve got three tents already and now im trying to figure out where I can squeeze another LOL. Got so much good shit to run right now, and even more on the way.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 26, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> I’ve got three tents already and now im trying to figure out where I can squeeze another LOL. Got so much good shit to run right now, and even more on the way.


I’m in the same boat. Limiting everything I do to a 10x10 room is a little tough lol. Thinking about upgrading my 5x5 for a tent big enough for 2 600s. Probably have to ditch the 3x3 and 5x5 for a 4x4 for veg. I’ve bought too many packs of seeds for my room and I’m sure I will be buying more lol


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 26, 2019)

Pizzapunkk said:


> I’m in the same boat. Limiting everything I do to a 10x10 room is a little tough lol. Thinking about upgrading my 5x5 for a tent big enough for 2 600s. Probably have to ditch the 3x3 and 5x5 for a 4x4 for veg. I’ve bought too many packs of seeds for my room and I’m sure I will be buying more lol


haha I feel that. We can only legally have 24 plants, 12 of which can be flowering at any given time, so luckily playing within the confines of their rules makes it easier to not just live out of the bedroom and turn the rest of the house into a grow room. They are strung out throughout the house though, my main tent is in the bedroom with me. it’s quite comical actually, it’s not the biggest bedroom and I have oversized furniture, yet I still managed to fit a 4x4x7 tent in there.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 27, 2019)

the GLO Black Friday sale

2 packs = $110
3 packs =$160
4 packs = $200

any packs except the new TK crosses

i knew i shouldve waited before i got something yesterday

bout to place another order but dont know what to get

was thinking about just getting 4 different s1 packs just to have them in the stash

somebody recommend some fire thats available on GLO


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 27, 2019)

out of these 5 which 1 would you get rid of

gonna buy 4 of these 5 but cant decide on which one to cut

Chem D x GSC
TK x GSC
Bubblegum x GSC
Sour Diesel x GSC
Lemon Tree x Zkittlez


edit: nevermind,Lemon Tree x Zkittlez didnt make the cut for the 2nd straight day...maybe next time


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 29, 2019)

wheresthekoosh said:


> I ran a tester of the ghost og x chem91 outside to get an idea, really nice calyx to leaf ratio and killer smoke. she does stretch like a mofo though. a 12" veg... stretched to about 3.5ft


Hey just curious, was this plant topped at all? I usually mainline my plants, I’m curious if I will still see this degree of stretch with a manifold and 8 colas?


----------



## sweetleaf chongo (Dec 1, 2019)

received my order 3 days after they got the funds so was super happy with the smooth transaction....did not receive the purple urkle bx1 I ordered which was listed as a purple urkel X patient zero ( Pakistan purple kush x purple urkle) instead got some purple urkle F2 , not sure if that means the F2 will be better and have more uniform traits overall , its my first time running this strain and am looking for one with a strong grape flavor and purple buds , did get some freebies also a pack of pine tar kush , PCK IBL and smell my finger (urkel x og kush) so was a good exp
just curious about F2 vs Bx and what to expect ? anyone have exp with CSI purple urkel ?


----------



## jp68 (Dec 1, 2019)

If dudes taken the time to F2 the line you good


----------



## silverhazefiend (Dec 1, 2019)

I almost bought sour urkle I still might for some reason it’s interesting me

I also may have bought more seeds I don’t need bc why ? Because why not .. sounded reasonable lol

Big bad wolf
Bubble gum s1
Bubblegum x gsc
White x gsc
Chem d x gsc
Chem 91 s1

I’m. On the gate with the tk crosses .. like I wanna try some but I just ran nikah from bodhi and besides subtle hints growing none of it taste or smells like tk .. so now I’m waiting to see how tk blends with other plants


----------



## jp68 (Dec 2, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I almost bought sour urkle I still might for some reason it’s interesting me
> 
> I also may have bought more seeds I don’t need bc why ? Because why not .. sounded reasonable lol
> 
> ...


Ran the nikah myself and it threw out a nice fruity omg leaning hybrid sativa . Ive run a few TK crosses and theyre all over the place but theres always something good in there but nothing thats TK. For TK a leaning offspring you needed to get the packs CSI reversed but those lasted about half a day which i luckily picked up. Got one ready to flip as i type so ill chime in later about it. I would keep an eye out as i believe hes S2 ing those at some point .Not sure if im using correct terminology so feel free to correct me. Besides the s2 id try a chem X TK but thats just my opinion on what would produce something reminiscent of tk


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 2, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I almost bought sour urkle I still might for some reason it’s interesting me
> 
> I also may have bought more seeds I don’t need bc why ? Because why not .. sounded reasonable lol
> 
> ...


You should try T1000 x TK

that should give you some good TK leaning phenos since that cross is a TK bx


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 2, 2019)

and GLO has the TK crosses on sale for Cyber Monday 

2 for $140


----------



## SMT69 (Dec 5, 2019)

this should be some good shit

GLO delivered in a week, CC, a primo freebie. nice packaging man.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 5, 2019)

sweetleaf chongo said:


> received my order 3 days after they got the funds so was super happy with the smooth transaction....did not receive the purple urkle bx1 I ordered which was listed as a purple urkel X patient zero ( Pakistan purple kush x purple urkle) instead got some purple urkle F2 , not sure if that means the F2 will be better and have more uniform traits overall , its my first time running this strain and am looking for one with a strong grape flavor and purple buds , did get some freebies also a pack of pine tar kush , PCK IBL and smell my finger (urkel x og kush) so was a good exp
> just curious about F2 vs Bx and what to expect ? anyone have exp with CSI purple urkel ?


F2’s always have more variation than true F1’s. A Bx should be more stable than F2’s if it was bred properly.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 5, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I almost bought sour urkle I still might for some reason it’s interesting me
> 
> I also may have bought more seeds I don’t need bc why ? Because why not .. sounded reasonable lol
> 
> ...


Bodhi is not the best breeder for OG plants. He makes unique pairings for sure but his work does not focus on locking down OG traits in seed form.
TK is an excellent breeding plant.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 5, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> this should be some good shit
> 
> GLO delivered in a week, CC, a primo freebie. nice packaging man.


Lol I love Nspecta 

“chem 3*

*probably chem 4”

Probably one of the best guys I’ve met in the industry so far!


----------



## bongrip101 (Dec 5, 2019)

Left corner is TK x old family purple 30 days


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Dec 5, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> You should try T1000 x TK
> 
> that should give you some good TK leaning phenos since that cross is a TK bx


This is good to read. I have some of those starting on coco right now.

T1000/old family purple, what’s the story? My label has that instead of T1000


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 5, 2019)

Pizzapunkk said:


> This is good to read. I have some of those starting on coco right now.
> 
> T1000/old family purple, what’s the story? My label has that instead of T1000


Same strain I believe, I think T1000 was a pheno of old family purp that was selected by one of CSI’s homies.


----------



## SMT69 (Dec 5, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Lol I love Nspecta
> 
> “chem 3*
> 
> ...


funny ya bring that up...i had messaged him (Nspecta?caleb?) on his website about the pack i got and he actually fucking answered my email.  respect

here's his reply to me asking what the mother exactly was in the og kush X triangle kush pack i got

_"I think the OG Kush was the Triangle Kush cut…but the label got lost…so it could be Ghost OG, SFV OG, Pure OG, Legend OG, or Triangle Kush. It was definitely an OG, just not sure 100% exactly which one. Little bit of a mystery._  "


----------



## SMT69 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 5, 2019)

Pizzapunkk said:


> This is good to read. I have some of those starting on coco right now.
> 
> T1000/old family purple, what’s the story? My label has that instead of T1000


Old Family Purple = TK x Purple Urkle

some guy did a 1000 seed pheno hunt and selected the best one and named the cut Trump 1000 aka T1000


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 5, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> Bodhi is not the best breeder for OG plants. He makes unique pairings for sure but his work does not focus on locking down OG traits in seed form.
> TK is an excellent breeding plant.


Bodhi does have some good OG hybrids...black triangle, hollyweed,goji, etc..but if you want reg OGs I would def go with Karma. OG fems, I would def go with nspecta.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 5, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Old Family Purple = TK x Purple Urkle
> 
> some guy did a 1000 seed pheno hunt and selected the best one and named the cut Trump 1000 aka T1000


Red beard over at Tigard Farms.
Runs csi portland, little backup spot for csi gear, cool dude too


----------



## Cptn (Dec 5, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> F2’s always have more variation than true F1’s. A Bx should be more stable than F2’s if it was bred properly.


Not necessarily. A BX presents the same issue of allowing recessive genes to pair up that you get with F2s leading to much more phenotypic diversity, but gives the added problem of introducing a foreign set of genes into the mix from the outcross male. 

That's based on the assumption that an outcross is required to make seeds with an elite female cut. Obviously you could do a BX with Fx offspring as well but it doesn't happen too often in our world these days.

Even if you did a BX to mom with a male from Fx offspring, you would actually have better opportunity for consistent phenos (what you called stability) in an F3 if properly selected.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Dec 6, 2019)

I believe a bx from a f1 the way your stating it is not called a bx t’s called a in-cross aka IX


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 6, 2019)

Got the rest of my beans today


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 6, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Got the rest of my beans today
> 
> View attachment 4432526




nice score. bruh that AJ sd x triangle


----------



## 1ManGrow (Dec 7, 2019)

I received my Triangle Kush crosses this week from GLO. Only shitty thing is that when transferring them in to the vials one of the Chem D x Triangle Kush seeds were cracked ( Small seeds compared to the others ) So only 6 seeds instead of 7 . First time I have had a cracked seed in all of my purchases. 

Bought 

Albert Walker x Triangle Kush

Chem D x Triangle Kush

Girl Scout Cookies x Triangle Kush


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 12, 2019)

GLO just got some Bubblegum crosses from CSI


----------



## bongrip101 (Dec 12, 2019)

TK x old family purp week 5

#1- smaller + frosty


#2- dense + chunky


----------



## silverhazefiend (Dec 12, 2019)

I want a pack of twin turbo diesel and then I’m done with CSi for now


----------



## Bobby Long Buds (Dec 12, 2019)

Hey does anybody know what would finish outside first at 45 North in a greenhouse my options are purple dogbud, chem 91s1, twin turbo diesel, snausages, bully sticks, packi chitral kush , or would you suggest something else? Or suggest what won’t finish. I can get to mid October if need be.


----------



## SMT69 (Dec 12, 2019)

bummer

not one of my ogk x tk (7 fems) have survived past root sprout, no codyldons emerging, weak,- not gonna make it looking.

Planted side by side to them same way was the Chem freebie 3 pack(chem 3 x chem 91)...that all instantly germinated roots in 15hours and spouted 12 hours later.


my starting from seed game is solid, been doing the same routine, these were soaked for 15hours in a shot glass/ root tips emerged/into wet paper towels untill rootls 1/2" then straight into pure lightly wet coco. im close to a 100% usually with this method for years now because there doesnt to be any fail factors....

all seeds in the 7fem pack sprouted roots initially, but could not grow out beyond that.


anywho--- here , the 3 chem freebies are super vigourous and are only a few days old...and theres the other 7


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 12, 2019)

sweetleaf chongo said:


> received my order 3 days after they got the funds so was super happy with the smooth transaction....did not receive the purple urkle bx1 I ordered which was listed as a purple urkel X patient zero ( Pakistan purple kush x purple urkle) instead got some purple urkle F2 , not sure if that means the F2 will be better and have more uniform traits overall , its my first time running this strain and am looking for one with a strong grape flavor and purple buds , did get some freebies also a pack of pine tar kush , PCK IBL and smell my finger (urkel x og kush) so was a good exp
> just curious about F2 vs Bx and what to expect ? anyone have exp with CSI purple urkel ?


Those are horrible and I would not waste time. Some of them are pretty. Trust me I went 20+ females deep. PCK just clobbers it and there are 0 good tasting or even smelling imo. I shelved anything with PCK in my stash and will probably throw away. It is on the level of Deepchunk, just fuckin bulldozes anything it is bred with. Yield is trash too.


----------



## bongrip101 (Dec 12, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Those are horrible and I would not waste time. Some of them are pretty. Trust me I went 20+ females deep. PCK just clobbers it and there are 0 good tasting or even smelling imo. I shelved anything with PCK in my stash and will probably throw away. It is on the level of Deepchunk, just fuckin bulldozes anything it is bred with. Yield is trash too.


Got pics of these abominations?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 12, 2019)

bongrip101 said:


> Got pics of these abominations?


Yeah give me few days I will post some. There are some very pretty ones like I said, but yield sucks, smell is garbage, and taste was not existent. I am not exaggerating. I would not have kept working this line. I am a big CSI fan too. I have grown a ton of his stuff now, but this one I was mad I grew it much less popped the numbers I did...Weak pot in all categories but looks.


----------



## dr.panda (Dec 13, 2019)

Here is some TK x t1000. I found a nice TK dom pheno that has a grape kush flavor to it and it just packed with crystal.


----------



## dr.panda (Dec 13, 2019)

TK x T1000


----------



## bongrip101 (Dec 13, 2019)

dr.panda said:


> TK x T1000


How long you let it go? Your first pic looks like mine currently. Nice job!


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 13, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> bummer
> 
> not one of my ogk x tk (7 fems) have survived past root sprout, no codyldons emerging, weak,- not gonna make it looking.
> 
> ...


Damn that sucks

you should contact CSI or the bank you got them from to see if you can get a replacement


----------



## dr.panda (Dec 13, 2019)

bongrip101 said:


> How long you let it go? Your first pic looks like mine currently. Nice job!
> 
> View attachment 4436498


The pheno you have looks t1000 dom and finished fast. About 8 weeks and she was ready to chop. She produced very nice buds, very potent smoke. I kept my tk dom pheno since I like it the most but want to hunt more of the t1000 series.


----------



## skuba (Dec 14, 2019)

Bobby Long Buds said:


> Hey does anybody know what would finish outside first at 45 North in a greenhouse my options are purple dogbud, chem 91s1, twin turbo diesel, snausages, bully sticks, packi chitral kush , or would you suggest something else? Or suggest what won’t finish. I can get to mid October if need be.


I did purple dogbuds in a greenhouse in Northern California. They did great, got big and finished around the end of October. One one was some of the strongest smelling weed I’ve ever smelled, maybe the strongest. Grape skunk type of stuff. Had another gassy grape phenol that dumped resin, and some other plants that were more mediocre but still good.


----------



## emeraldgreengrower (Dec 15, 2019)

dr.panda said:


> TK x T1000
> View attachment 4436205View attachment 4436206View attachment 4436207View attachment 4436208View attachment 4436209View attachment 4436210View attachment 4436211View attachment 4436212View attachment 4436213


you did a great job on those, well done!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 15, 2019)

This was my first order of CSI Humboldt genetics and I must say for the price that GLO gave me I must say I’m more than pleased. I’m definitely looking forward to hunting through these. I also just made another order through them for two packs of Savage Urkel(SFV OG x PU) x TK And they accidentally gave me a $15 discount on top of the discount that I already got for getting two TK crosses, and the freebies. Hopefully they arrive soon before all the Christmas chaos begins. I feel like the Savage Urkle x TK should be some absolutely fire, and they’ll probably resemble old family purple a lot but with more lemon and gas from the SFV OG. With my last order I got a freebie of Dogshit x T1000, and I have no clue what Dogshit is so if anyone has any information or has grown it that would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 15, 2019)

I originally wanted the Pure OG x TK and The White x TK fems but when I went to order them they weren’t doing any deals on them so I backed out. I’m kind of kicking myself in the ass for it now. I think I’ll be more than happy with the Savage Urkel x TK packs though. Hopefully I’ll find a nice pheno that has some color and grape Terps from the Urkel but has more vigor, frost, and some gassiness to it from the TK and SFV OG. Not to mention I love Indica’s so this one will be right up my alley with grape and gas Terps.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 15, 2019)

I have a couple sour urkle beans, hopefully I can find something nice in them. From this thread seems like it’s a older strain but decent... I hope lol.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 15, 2019)

MInewgrow said:


> I have a couple sour urkle beans, hopefully I can find something nice in them. From this thread seems like it’s a older strain but decent... I hope lol.


I grew PU when I was out in California and it was was the slowest vegging strain I’ve ever grown. She barely stretched at all when I flipped, if any at all and she didn’t yield very well. The taste was absolutely phenomenal though musky grapes and berries. Since you got a cross of it with sour diesel that should help the vigor extremely well, add some stretch, and also yield a lot better. Not to mention the terps should be amazing. That’s a picture of her in the beginning stages of flower and the last picture is Candyland just to give you an idea of how slow she veg’s and how little she stretched. She’s been around for 20+ years so I imagine she’s lost some vigor over the years, but I’d say it’s an awesome strain if you wanted to do a SOG grow and it’s still an awesome strain by itself and for breeding.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 15, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> I grew PU when I was out in California and it was was the slowest vegging strain I’ve ever grown. She barely stretched at all when I flipped, if any at all and she didn’t yield very well. The taste was absolutely phenomenal though musky grapes and berries. Since you got a cross of it with sour diesel that should help the vigor extremely well, add some stretch, and also yield a lot better. Not to mention the terps should be amazing. That’s a picture of her in the beginning stages of flower and the last picture is Candyland just to give you an idea of how slow she veg’s and how little she stretched. She’s been around for 20+ years so I imagine she’s lost some vigor over the years, but I’d say it’s an awesome strain if you wanted to do a SOG grow and it’s still an awesome strain by itself and for breeding.


 20+ years, older then my kids lol! She looks good! Thanks for the tips, and info. I have 11 fem seeds so I hope I find something to keep. Also have a burkle and emerald bay purp. Hoping to find a nice keeper.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 19, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> bummer
> 
> not one of my ogk x tk (7 fems) have survived past root sprout, no codyldons emerging, weak,- not gonna make it looking.
> 
> ...


Damn that sucks, I just got my order from GLO today I ordered two Savage Urkel x TK. I got the same freebies as you though I have read on the forums OBS talking about the Chem three cut, and that it was more skunky and more locker room funk then the rotten meat From the 91. Did any of the OG x TK crosses end up popping or were they all duds? I’ve popped some of the seeds i’ve gotten through them but they were freebies from Rado during his biscotti sundae drop. It just kind of worries me that these maybe from old stock, hopefully not though. I took pictures of what OBS was saying on that thread about the number three cut the pictures he posted looked phenomenal and they were only 40 days into flower. Other than that that’s all the info I could really find on her.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 19, 2019)

New bubblegum crosses on GLO, just ordered a pack of GG#4 x Bubblegum for $60.

All four of the older plants are Gator Bait (cd91xTK) Just over three weeks from sprout. Just up-potted them from 1 gal radicle bags to 3 gal radicle bags where they’ll finish. They had prettt bad transplant shock, but I added 15ml/gal of Rhizotonic to their feed the last two nights, and they’re completely recovered now. Going to top them in the next couple days most likely.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 19, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> New bubblegum crosses on GLO, just ordered a pack of GG#4 x Bubblegum for $60.
> 
> All four of the older plants are Gator Bait (cd91xTK) Just over three weeks from sprout. Just up-potted them from 1 gal radicle bags to 3 gal radicle bags where they’ll finish. They had prettt bad transplant shock, but I added 15ml/gal of Rhizotonic to their feed the last two nights, and they’re completely recovered now. Going to top them in the next couple days most likely.
> 
> View attachment 4439675


They lookAmazing, great job man. Is this your first run with these ladies? Also have you ran any of his bubblegum crosses?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 19, 2019)

Anyone in here run any of CSI Humboldts bubblegum crosses or the S1’s? I’ve only gotten the real bubblegum once and a really good representation of it from BOG(sour boggle or bogglegum can’t remember) once as well. They tasted absolutely amazing just like OG Hubba Bubba. I want to get my hands on some but I want to make sure they have that OG Hubba Bubba Terps that I miss so much.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 19, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> They lookAmazing, great job man. Is this your first run with these ladies? Also have you ran any of his bubblegum crosses?


First time personally running his gear, although have a couple friends that run a lot of his stuff. Never seen a bubblegum tho, excited for that one. I have a Ghost OG run that I’ll probably do when these Gator Baits finish, gonna run 3 of the Ghost OG x ChemDog 91 alongside 3 of the Ghost OG x Humboldt Snow. Bubblegum will probably come next, figure I’ll run three of the BGxGG4, with 3 of the Big Bad Wolf. I just need more tents tho, I’ve also got a skittlez run to do, gonna run 3 of the Durban Poison x Zkittlez alongside 3 Lemon Tree x Zkittlez. I’ve got two other tents, but I’ve already got the next 3 or 4 runs in those planned too. My genetic library exploded this year lol.


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 19, 2019)

7/7 sweet pink stink popped and coming out of the soil. I've been craving grape terps for a long time and I think these will deliver. I'll update when things start getting interesting.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 19, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> bummer
> 
> not one of my ogk x tk (7 fems) have survived past root sprout, no codyldons emerging, weak,- not gonna make it looking.
> 
> ...


Shoot him an email, he’ll probably fix it. I got a bad pack and he sent more out. I’ve grow a ton of his gear and only once had an issue with a pack. His stuff is generally on point.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 19, 2019)

kmog33 said:


> Shoot him an email, he’ll probably fix it. I got a bad pack and he sent more out. I’ve grow a ton of his gear and only once had an issue with a pack. His stuff is generally on point.


Yeah, ill second this. I’ve seen him go above and beyond to make things right with customers. He’s one of those old school growers who really just wants to help as many people grow quality cannabis as possible.


----------



## dr.panda (Dec 20, 2019)

Hey all, I was curious if GLO seeds is a legit reseller. Literally the only place I've found csi bubblegum hyrbids. Gotta get them well I can if it's true.


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 20, 2019)

They're good to go, extremely fast shipping!


----------



## dr.panda (Dec 20, 2019)

the real mccoy said:


> They're good to go, extremely fast shipping!


Thank you!


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 20, 2019)

dr.panda said:


> Hey all, I was curious if GLO seeds is a legit reseller. Literally the only place I've found csi bubblegum hyrbids. Gotta get them well I can if it's true.


Yeah, they’re legit. I even emailed Nspecta to confirm and he said that they’re legit. I’ve made 4 or 5 orders from them now and gotten everything no problem, in breeder packs.

I actually just ordered a pack of Bubblegum x GG4 from them.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 21, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Yeah, they’re legit. I even emailed Nspecta to confirm and he said that they’re legit. I’ve made 4 or 5 orders from them now and gotten everything no problem, in breeder packs.
> 
> I actually just ordered a pack of Bubblegum x GG4 from them.


That’s cool that you reached out to him to confirm and he confirmed they’re legit. Now I’m super stoked to pop my CSI Humboldt’s gear cherry lol. I’m going to have to wait a little while due to an incident on Thanksgiving but they should be definitely worth the wait.


----------



## bongrip101 (Dec 23, 2019)

TK x t1000

#1




#2 I love the spear shapes


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 23, 2019)

bongrip101 said:


> TK x t1000
> 
> #1
> View attachment 4441705
> ...


I need to order a pack of those , should be a lot of tk leaners in that cross.
Ive got my next three runs in my main tent already planned with Nspecta gear, so it would probably be 2021 at least until I get to anything new lol. I


----------



## bongrip101 (Dec 27, 2019)

Flash on pics at about seven and a half weeks, trying to let it go 9.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 29, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> phylos started their own breeding program, many are not happy with it, including the state growers they are located in.
> 
> https://cannabisnow.com/phylos-bioscience-sparks-outrage-over-new-breeding-program-announcement/


i frankly kept telling folks not to trust them. too many good weed folks/breeders are to sheeple like in their naivety point blank,
i can't recall what new type of idea was brought up on another site but i said the same thing. do not trust this bullshit. yet, the majority was all for it only thinking as far as the stated premise and not as far as what happens when they are found to be lying like Phylos was doing the whole time. I MEAN SERIOUSLY WHAT FUCKING COMPANY DO YOU KNOW DOES SHIT ON A PURELY PHILANTHROPIC BASIS WHEN IT COMES TO CANNABIS yet they are spend big bucks to accomplish what they are doing ? 
I GUESS WE KNOW THE ANSWER IS = NO COMPANY LIKE THAT EXISTS !


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 29, 2019)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> i frankly kept telling folks not to trust them. too many good weed folks/breeders are to sheeple like in their naivety point blank,
> i can't recall what new type of idea was brought up on another site but i said the same thing. do not trust this bullshit. yet, the majority was all for it only thinking as far as the stated premise and not as far as what happens when they are found to be lying like Phylos was doing the whole time. I MEAN SERIOUSLY WHAT FUCKING COMPANY DO YOU KNOW DOES SHIT ON A PURELY PHILANTHROPIC BASIS WHEN IT COMES TO CANNABIS yet they are spend big bucks to accomplish what they are doing ?
> I GUESS WE KNOW THE ANSWER IS = NO COMPANY LIKE THAT EXISTS !



whats your favorite strain from csi?


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 30, 2019)

what is the difference between nspecta's california diesel and his humbodlt diesel ? anybody grow either or both of them to compare ?
ok so onsite i saw two videos on both and genetic circles to explain background to a point. for the Humboldt sour diesel he says they started with the sour diesel clone (but doesn't say which cut) and back crossed it for years. so based on he shows Humboldt headband as 1 of the 3 parents. 

on the cali SD it has head band with original sour diesel and the sour diesel as the offspring. i was surprised because i never heard of an original sour diesel. i have heard of an smoked original diesel and it still ranks up with the best i have ever puffed. 

anybody know how he actually put them together sense both have sour diesel as part of the lineage with no difference other than one says original sour diesel. i'm wondering what breeding scheme he used and possibly involved one or more shared cultivars in the make up. i'm thinking someone here might be down with the intimacies of nspecta's work and could shed some light. thx.


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Dec 30, 2019)

Have any of you grow out the girl scout cookies s1


----------



## dr.panda (Dec 30, 2019)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Have any of you grow out the girl scout cookies s1


I popped 1 gsc s1 so far just to see what shes like. Super touchy so far compared to others. Just in veg at the moment.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 30, 2019)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> what is the difference between nspecta's california diesel and his humbodlt diesel ? anybody grow either or both of them to compare ?
> ok so onsite i saw two videos on both and genetic circles to explain background to a point. for the Humboldt sour diesel he says they started with the sour diesel clone (but doesn't say which cut) and back crossed it for years. so based on he shows Humboldt headband as 1 of the 3 parents.
> 
> on the cali SD it has head band with original sour diesel and the sour diesel as the offspring. i was surprised because i never heard of an original sour diesel. i have heard of an smoked original diesel and it still ranks up with the best i have ever puffed.
> ...


what are you talking about? links?


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 2, 2020)

just a heads up,GLO has Triangle Kush S1 for $80

said they only have 5 packs so you better get them now cause they’re gonna go fast


----------



## quiescent (Jan 2, 2020)

not on the site so I'm guessing they're gone?


----------



## Bobby Long Buds (Jan 2, 2020)

I looked 20 mins after and there was no stock either.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 2, 2020)

Yup they’re gone now


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 5, 2020)

Gonna chop both at week 10 wednesday night


----------



## quiescent (Jan 6, 2020)

I was kinda disappointed I missed out on the TK S1s. I got the tahoe x TK as a nice consolation prize instead.

I saw on his site he put up some more Durban Poison, which I was waiting on a restock for, so I decided to check out what else got restocked.

50 Triangle Kush S1s up on his site right now, make that 49.


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 6, 2020)

quiescent said:


> I was kinda disappointed I missed out on the TK S1s. I got the tahoe x TK as a nice consolation prize instead.
> 
> I saw on his site he put up some more Durban Poison, which I was waiting on a restock for, so I decided to check out what else got restocked.
> 
> 50 Triangle Kush S1s up on his site right now, make that 49.


200 a pack ... gonna have to pass on that unfortunately


----------



## quiescent (Jan 6, 2020)

I said the same thing first drop but was disappointed I didn't pull the trigger after a few days. I'd say its worth more than any other OG S1s out there after thinking about it.

I also expect to get hooked the fuck up on freebies based on past experiences purchasing direct. I will admit I recently bought 12-14 CSI packs from GLO so its not like I haven't gotten some killer deals on his gear to counterbalance it. Have 3 packs of Chem D x Cookies that I paid less than $50 a pack for, he's selling direct for $250 a pack.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Jan 7, 2020)

Babu


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 8, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Gonna chop both at week 10 wednesday night
> View attachment 4450061
> 
> View attachment 4450062
> View attachment 4450063


Wow, that's a looker!


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 8, 2020)

Any word on the Bubblegum x Zkittlez and the Faux OG? I was going to order through GLO but I was reading his breeder page and a few people have said to stay away... Does Nspecta do like a BOGO or something when you order through him?


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 8, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Wow, that's a looker!


Chopping tonight !


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 8, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Any word on the Bubblegum x Zkittlez and the Faux OG? I was going to order through GLO but I was reading his breeder page and a few people have said to stay away... Does Nspecta do like a BOGO or something when you order through him?


stay away from which cross?


----------



## skuba (Jan 8, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Any word on the Bubblegum x Zkittlez and the Faux OG? I was going to order through GLO but I was reading his breeder page and a few people have said to stay away... Does Nspecta do like a BOGO or something when you order through him?


I just ordered Bubblegum x zkittlez and a few others, will post what’s in the package when it makes it. Every time I’ve ordered from csi direct, I’ve gotten free packs of seeds, we’ll see what happens this time.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 8, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> stay away from which cross?


Pretty sure he was talking about the seed bank glo. It’s seems a lot of people had issues in the past, but I haven’t heard anything bad recently. I ordered from them once or twice years ago with no issues.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 8, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> stay away from which cross?





eastcoastled said:


> Pretty sure he was talking about the seed bank glo. It’s seems a lot of people had issues in the past, but I haven’t heard anything bad recently. I ordered from them once or twice years ago with no issues.


Yeah, I was referring to the seedbank. Im a little cautious, I mean, most of his stuff is 20-30% off right now but is it worth saving 40-60$ on 2 packs and risk getting jacked? Or do I just go through the vendor themselves and get potentially hooked up with some good freebies.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 8, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Yeah, I was referring to the seedbank. Im a little cautious, I mean, most of his stuff is 20-30% off right now but is it worth saving 40-60$ on 2 packs and risk getting jacked? Or do I just go through the vendor themselves and get potentially hooked up with some good freebies.


Nspecta gives out freebies the couple of times I've gone direct. I've gotten both regs and fem freebies from him.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 8, 2020)

My bad,i read it wrong

thought you were saying you read bad reviews for a cross on CSIs site

I’ve read about how GLO used to steal cash from its customers too but I’ve ordered from them 20+ times over the past 6 months and haven’t had a problem

i got my TK s1s from them yesterday and my Exotic Genetix order was delivered today


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 8, 2020)

Anyone know what the black death in the death row cross is?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 9, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Any word on the Bubblegum x Zkittlez and the Faux OG? I was going to order through GLO but I was reading his breeder page and a few people have said to stay away... Does Nspecta do like a BOGO or something when you order through him?


Dude I ordered one pack and still got a freebie of dog shit/t1000. I’d rather order seeds from glo than most places.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Jan 9, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Dude I ordered one pack and still got a freebie of dog shit/t1000. I’d rather order seeds from glo than most places.


I also got that freebie. Do you have any info on it by chance?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 9, 2020)

Pizzapunkk said:


> I also got that freebie. Do you have any info on it by chance?


No I’d just start by looking at the lineage of the mom and dad if you can’t find anything. But if you do find something post it in here. I’d like to see someone’s experience with her


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 9, 2020)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Have any of you grow out the girl scout cookies s1


I haven’t grown out the S1’s from CSI Humboldt but I have grown midnight farms forum cut and purple city genetics platinum cut. The forum cut yielded a tad bit better, but not by much. I definitely preferred the platinum cut, she threw down some mad frost and had some absolutely beautiful colors to it. The forum cut was definitely some fire which is what he made the S1’s out of, and I’m sure you’ll be able to find a nice pheno or 2 if you end up getting a pack. Personally I prefer the animal cut over the rest, cause it has more of an OG funk to it that I absolutely love.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 9, 2020)

Pizzapunkk said:


> I also got that freebie. Do you have any info on it by chance?


I got that freebie as well and I’ve been looking everywhere and as far as I can tell dog shit is a cross between a couple of different land races. I also got the Chem 3* x 91 freebies, but gave them to one of my close homey’s who is doing a run of gastanker(MB15 x Sour Dubb) from seeds that I gave him and his girl. That gastanker smells absolutely fucking amazing straight diesel fuel, lemon, earthy, and skunky funk. Hopefully he’ll hunt through those freebies, find a beauty, and keep me a cut to the side like he did with the gas tanker. I just wish he would’ve kept cuts of the rainbow driver seeds I gave him, oh well. This is from allbud.com so I don’t know how trustworthy the genetic lineage is but seems about right Dog Shit is Purple Zacatecas X Colombian Gold X Cambodian X Hippie Trail Afghani. It’s supposed to be 60/40 sativa dominant so I’m guessing the T 1000 will make that a little bit more Indica dominant, while also adding some frost, potency, and some more color depending on pheno.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 9, 2020)

God damn


bongrip101 said:


> Gonna chop both at week 10 wednesday night
> View attachment 4450061
> 
> View attachment 4450062
> View attachment 4450063


God damn, you did an amazing job with these ladies nice work. I know what I’m popping soon as I can and that’s going to be the Savage Urkle X Triangle Kush. If you don’t mind me asking what kind of terps are you getting from them, and are the terps similar or do they vary between pheno?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 9, 2020)

The black death is (death star x Bubba) x blackberry. Anyone else get a death row freebie? His only post on ig of the death row said he wasn't releasing them but apparently GLO got some to hand out at least...


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 9, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> God damn, you did an amazing job with these ladies nice work. I know what I’m popping soon as I can and that’s going to be the Savage Urkle X Triangle Kush. If you don’t mind me asking what kind of terps are you getting from them, and are the terps similar or do they vary between pheno?


You are too kind, I did nothing but water!
The green chunky spear pheno is 100% TK, straight kush The Old family purp pheno is cherry candy and gas


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 10, 2020)

GLO has some new TK crosses up

GG4 x TK
Wifi 43 x TK
Lemon Tree x TK


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 10, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> You are too kind, I did nothing but water!
> The green chunky spear pheno is 100% TK, straight kush The Old family purp pheno is cherry candy and gas


Shit nothing but water? Do you use living soil? Or do you just reuse soil and use your own amendments?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 10, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> GLO has some new TK crosses up
> 
> GG4 x TK
> Wifi 43 x TK
> Lemon Tree x TK


Damn I was waiting for that Wi-Fi 43 and TK cross, but of course they drop it on a week I gotta pay a whole bunch of bills. Honestly they all sound amazing though, Hopefully they still have some left by next Friday I’d be happy with anyone of those.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 10, 2020)

Each pheno after a couple days drying


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Shit nothing but water? Do you use living soil? Or do you just reuse soil and use your own amendments?


I use m3 / Michigan made mix with castings and water.


----------



## skuba (Jan 14, 2020)

Most recent csi order, I only ordered 3 packs...
Big hookup, thanks Nspecta!


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 14, 2020)

skuba said:


> View attachment 4456421
> 
> Most recent csi order, I only ordered 3 packs...
> Big hookup, thanks Nspecta!


That from the website? Or a seedbank? I need a hook up like that!


----------



## skuba (Jan 14, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> That from the website? Or a seedbank? I need a hook up like that!


From their website direct, order came quick too


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 14, 2020)

I have some sour urkle, emerald bay perp and burkle. Definitely want some more.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 14, 2020)

Just ordered two packs of tk s1s today. These babu coming around to the finish line.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 15, 2020)

skuba said:


> View attachment 4456421
> 
> Most recent csi order, I only ordered 3 packs...
> Big hookup, thanks Nspecta!


Damn now that’s a hook up, looks like the next time I want some of his gear I’m going directly through his website.


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 17, 2020)

Just got my CSI order with freebies plus Deep Chunk from another breeder.


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have a question: has anybody ever had a chance to grow out CSI's Purple D (Chemdog D x Purple Urkle) strain? If so can you tell me what the buzz is like and does anyone have pics of the plant so I can see the structure? Thanks


----------



## skuba (Jan 18, 2020)

Darkstar71 said:


> I have a question: has anybody ever had a chance to grow out CSI's Purple D (Chemdog D x Purple Urkle) strain? If so can you tell me what the buzz is like and does anyone have pics of the plant so I can see the structure? Thanks


I haven’t, but I grew 7 purple dogbuds (chem91 x purple urkle) outside and they were great, had two phenos I really liked, one that resembled sour d and was a super stinker, and had a really nice relaxing stone, smooth with no anxiety. The other one I was more dense and insanely resinous, big juicer for rosin, and was more of a knockout stone and lung buster.
I also got a couple packs up purple d, never seen it grown out


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 20, 2020)

Sour urkle


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 20, 2020)

My first pic post wasn’t sure what I was doing lol sorry about triple pics.. she’s just a baby!!


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 20, 2020)

I caved and bought a pack of Triangle kush S1, also my TK x T1000 is ready to trim so I'll post some pics and a report hopefully this weekend


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Jan 20, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> I caved and bought a pack of Triangle kush S1, also my TK x T1000 is ready to trim so I'll post some pics and a report hopefully this weekend


Looking forward to the TK x T1000. Mine will be going into flower in the next two weeks


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 22, 2020)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> View attachment 3821005 View attachment 3821006 View attachment 3821008 View attachment 3821011 Happy hump day


Is Bubba's Bad Bitch a heavy indica buzz?


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 22, 2020)

Dream Beaver said:


> View attachment 3909285


Never seen these before nice


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 22, 2020)

skuba said:


> Old family purple
> 
> View attachment 3993406 View attachment 3993407
> 
> ...


What's the Bubba's Bad Bitch buzz like? Thinking of buying these


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 22, 2020)

{Icon} said:


> Purple Bubba freebie 8 1/2 weeks bloomView attachment 4294423 View attachment 4294424


Wow


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 22, 2020)

{Icon} said:


> Purple Bubba freebie 8 1/2 weeks bloomView attachment 4294423 View attachment 4294424


I wonder if he has anymore of these freebies left


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 22, 2020)

Pizzapunkk said:


> Looking forward to the TK x T1000. Mine will be going into flower in the next two weeks


You will really enjoy it. Mind sharing pics?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 22, 2020)

Any reports on the TK x T1000 anywhere or does anyone have first hand experience with how it smells?


----------



## skuba (Jan 22, 2020)

Darkstar71 said:


> What's the Bubba's Bad Bitch buzz like? Thinking of buying these


I guess what you would think of as an “indica” stone. Honestly the bubbas bad bitch was my least favorite out of all those. I really like Irene Kush but the BBB didn’t stand out for me, had 5 or 6 phenos


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 22, 2020)

skuba said:


> I guess what you would think of as an “indica” stone. Honestly the bubbas bad bitch was my least favorite out of all those. I really like Irene Kush but the BBB didn’t stand out for me, had 5 or 6 phenos


I understand one more question was the stone a heavy indica buzz? I only ask cuz some are daytime indicas rest are nighttime indicas


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 22, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Any reports on the TK x T1000 anywhere or does anyone have first hand experience with how it smells?


...lol


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 22, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> ...lol


I loled too. Clearly the he didnt look back a few pages and see yours or my photos


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 22, 2020)

Yeah I may have missed some pages sometimes when I come back to riu it doesn't save where I last left off in the thread ;\ I am excited to go find them now hah

EDIT: Yeah they look really nice. Hope I get a cherry pheno.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 22, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah I may have missed some pages sometimes when I come back to riu it doesn't save where I last left off in the thread ;\ I am excited to go find them now hah
> 
> EDIT: Yeah they look really nice. Hope I get a cherry pheno.


No worries man just had to take a deep breath lol, personally I am enjoying the green TK pheno over the T1000 pheno.


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 22, 2020)

I think the tk dom phenos with the grape kush flavor is the way to go. I havent popped my whole pack though. What I got was from 2 beans.


----------



## skuba (Jan 23, 2020)

Darkstar71 said:


> I understand one more question was the stone a heavy indica buzz? I only ask cuz some are daytime indicas rest are nighttime indicas


It was a heavier buzz, but not as heavy as the Three Queens (WiFi43xbubba). I agree, I don’t think indica and sativa necessarily mean sleepy or speedy weed. Everything is a hybrid anyways


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 23, 2020)

skuba said:


> It was a heavier buzz, but not as heavy as the Three Queens (WiFi43xbubba). I agree, I don’t think indica and sativa necessarily mean sleepy or speedy weed. Everything is a hybrid anyways


Thanks bra I appreciate you responding and letting me know and I agree with you


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 27, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> The black death is (death star x Bubba) x blackberry. Anyone else get a death row freebie? His only post on ig of the death row said he wasn't releasing them but apparently GLO got some to hand out at least...


I got some of the black death x t1000 freebies as well any idea where we can see some pics of these plants?


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 27, 2020)

skuba said:


> I haven’t, but I grew 7 purple dogbuds (chem91 x purple urkle) outside and they were great, had two phenos I really liked, one that resembled sour d and was a super stinker, and had a really nice relaxing stone, smooth with no anxiety. The other one I was more dense and insanely resinous, big juicer for rosin, and was more of a knockout stone and lung buster.
> I also got a couple packs up purple d, never seen it grown out


I got a purple dogbud x t1000 freebie as well from CSI


----------



## skuba (Jan 28, 2020)

Darkstar71 said:


> I got a purple dogbud x t1000 freebie as well from CSI


I’d like to see the mom they used


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 28, 2020)

Alright finished up trimming the TK x T1000.
#1 has an intense fruit/gas smell and taste, lots of bags appeal. Had multiple people tell me that it's the tastiest bud they'd had in a while after no cure. 

#2 has tight dense rocks, 100% kush smell and taste. Better yield as well 

#1

 

#2


----------



## NorCalWeed (Jan 29, 2020)

Chem91 S1 - Good germination rate, no herms. Kept 5 of 7 (1 failed to germ, two runts discarded). Flowered all. One more vigorous than the rest by some margin failed to flower at all. Would just throw leaves. No flowers male, female or otherwise. I've never seen that before. That one got culled. My intention was to find 1-4 which is exactly what I got. I took clones from all 4 and flowered out the donors which were all fairly uniform. Very little to go between them. One wanted to foxtail a bit while the other 3 reminded well structured.

I pulled the 4 from that first run a bit earlier than I would have liked, planned vacation with the intention to run them again, this time longer and hopefully with a bit more uniformity with a clone of the best of the 4.

Once back, I re-ran it form clone, this time selecting all from the best of the original.

Below, the natural light (in the dark) photos are of the one I kept from a direct from seed run and the rest (you'll have to excuse the horrendous HPS light) from the selected clone run, including the final result right before it went into jars.

Enjoying some now. Overall, I like it, looking forward to running his TK x Chem91 (Gator Bait).

Nanners? 3-4 very very late into flower in what eventually amounted to an LB dry in a 4x4 screen under a less than new 1K with a couple of runs on it.

It smells as you'd expect, a bag will make your car smell like a leather shoe factory. Would I run her again? YES. Will I? Probably not. I'm too excited to try the above with the "Gator Bait" this time.

These S1 met expectations and were much less nanner prone than I thought they'd be. Great overall.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 29, 2020)

What is the gassiest funkiest fueliest CSI strain you guys have grown? large yield is a plus.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 30, 2020)

out of the four you flowered did you notice any difference in smell or flavor? Nspecta says you can expect some winners and duds, maybe you got rid of shitty recessive ones when you tossed the runts? I germed a pack and got 6/7 too, they're just lil sprouts right now.


----------



## NorCalWeed (Jan 30, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> out of the four you flowered did you notice any difference in smell or flavor? Nspecta says you can expect some winners and duds, maybe you got rid of shitty recessive ones when you tossed the runts? I germed a pack and got 6/7 too, they're just lil sprouts right now.


I did notice a difference in smell among the 4, but not enough of a difference to select for it. In other words, I didn't see enough of a difference to pick the slightly stinkier fox tailing one over the three better structured ones on smell alone. The other 3 were all relatively equal and no less smelly. Will never know of the runts. I grow, keep and clone from mothers a lot and to be honest these were all fairly uniform in that I've seen my own clones come off the same mother that showed more variation run to run than the 4 I flowered out showed as separate seeds. I'd have to run the 4 a couple of runs to really know for sure to really "select" a "keeper" as the lingo goes. In the end, all kept were excellent. Enjoy the grow.


----------



## Matix35 (Jan 31, 2020)

Im new to csi genetics seems very Nice!i have durban poison x zkittles on the go now and they all pop super healthy and vigorous i cant wait to try it i have twin turbo and pure bred for the next run


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 31, 2020)

Sour urkle in the red solo cup. About 10 days old


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 1, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> What is the gassiest funkiest fueliest CSI strain you guys have grown? large yield is a plus.


RestInPeace (chem91xGhostOG)


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 1, 2020)

Im getting ready to flower out 4 zkittlez s1's. A couple of them have really interesting smells on the stem rub that I havent smelled before.


----------



## Matix35 (Feb 1, 2020)

The cut of zkittle seems real straight fire fruity godness


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 1, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> RestInPeace (chem91xGhostOG)


nice, thats on my maybe list haha. Its definitely going to be an OG cross, cant decide between bubba or chem or which ones lol


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 1, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> nice, thats on my maybe list haha. Its definitely going to be an OG cross, cant decide between bubba or chem or which ones lol


ive found more funk in chem crosses... my bubbas end up with a coffee/chocolate smell


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 1, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> ive found more funk in chem crosses... my bubbas end up with a coffee/chocolate smell


interesting. i grew a chem cross from a different breeder that i wasnt a fan of, it kinda soured the strain for me but i should probably give CSI's a try before denouncing it lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 2, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> interesting. i grew a chem cross from a different breeder that i wasnt a fan of, it kinda soured the strain for me but i should probably give CSI's a try before denouncing it lol


Chem, on its own specifically chem d is fuckin amazing and on another level compared to the other chems. You only grew a cross and only 'A' cross. Keep that in mind when considering the crazy numbers involved in genetics...chem can clobber genes in a cross like a skunk, but it blends amazing with anything of the purple or blue variety and chem and anything cookies is generally guranteed fire. Chem ruins OGK though imo. Chem x ecsd is superior to either on its own.

CSI, cannarado, symbiotic = on top of the pack. Theres your lightspeed jump into the chem realm, enjoy.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 2, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Chem ruins OGK though imo.


why do you say this? OG is a must in my search for a cross


----------



## T macc (Feb 2, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> why do you say this? OG is a must in my search for a cross


No idea. GMO is chem 91 x cookie something and ppl love that. I think MAC is another? Not sure. Go for what you know. Or take a shot


----------



## skuba (Feb 2, 2020)

I loved wonderland nursery’s cut of og chem, it was maybe the strongest weed I ever grew. Trippy high


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 2, 2020)

skuba said:


> I loved wonderland nursery’s cut of og chem, it was maybe the strongest weed I ever grew. Trippy high


Man i wanna go to that place so bad. Kevin is the shit


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 2, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> interesting. i grew a chem cross from a different breeder that i wasnt a fan of, it kinda soured the strain for me but i should probably give CSI's a try before denouncing it lol





madvillian420 said:


> why do you say this? OG is a must in my search for a cross


Because I have smoked and grown all of the cuts and lots of experience breeding them. Chem clobbers og and gives it a bad earthy taste and smell. OG is godly on its own Chem is exceptional on its own. The only good og cross I have grown to a chem was tahoe x stardawg and tahoe x chem d. Flavor and smell on all the others very lacking given the genes.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 2, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Because I have smoked and grown all of the cuts and lots of experience breeding them. Chem clobbers og and gives it a bad earthy taste and smell. OG is godly on its own Chem is exceptional on its own. The only good og cross I have grown to a chem was tahoe x stardawg and tahoe x chem d. Flavor and smell on all the others very lacking given the genes.


Agreed that starhoe was top notch


----------



## shaymuny (Feb 5, 2020)

skuba said:


> View attachment 4456421
> 
> Most recent csi order, I only ordered 3 packs...
> Big hookup, thanks Nspecta!


Fire selections


----------



## Kaywhy (Feb 5, 2020)

I poped a pack of cornbread bubba when it first released, most beans didnt germ and the ones that did were runts. I flowered 1 plant and got around an ounce of fire from it. I'm glad I didnt let that stop me from trying more CSI. Bought countless CSI packs from GLO since then. I did some Gator bait and a couple mendo purps my last run and all came out excellent, the purps all looked almost identical, short plants that finish fast and purple early. Great bag appeal and very strong grape smell. I'm currently running 2 bubble gum cookies, 2 sweet pink stinks, and a gorilla cookie, all from CSI. I've lurked on the forums for over a decade but this is my first post ever, IL just went rec so I'm creeping out the shadows.


----------



## dameek (Feb 5, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Chem, on its own specifically chem d is fuckin amazing and on another level compared to the other chems. You only grew a cross and only 'A' cross. Keep that in mind when considering the crazy numbers involved in genetics...chem can clobber genes in a cross like a skunk, but it blends amazing with anything of the purple or blue variety and chem and anything cookies is generally guranteed fire. Chem ruins OGK though imo. Chem x ecsd is superior to either on its own.
> 
> CSI, cannarado, symbiotic = on top of the pack. Theres your lightspeed jump into the chem realm, enjoy.


Regarding Chem91/OG CSI crosses (TK, Ghost) - any opinions on those two in particular? I've never grown an OG/chem hybrid. Come to think of it though, I do remember being underwhelmed by a lot of the ones I got back during the 2000's - when 'OG chem' etc was scrawled on the bag. Back then I was scared of the internet regarding this subject lol - I didn't even know for the longest time that the 'D' in Chem D was referring to a different pheno from the Chem we got back in the 90's early 2000s - but I could tell chem's quality/character was all over the place throughout the 2000's. Never knew if I was going to love or "meh" a bag of chem/hybrids until puffing a few times. I always figured it was just variables with the growers and degradation of the genetics over time. Once I discovered how much I love that Chem D I started researching the history. I wish I wasn't so scared of the gov't back then. They really forced a lot of us into isolation from one another. A-holes.
-


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 5, 2020)

Kaywhy said:


> I poped a pack of cornbread bubba when it first released, most beans didnt germ and the ones that did were runts. I flowered 1 plant and got around an ounce of fire from it. I'm glad I didnt let that stop me from trying more CSI. Bought countless CSI packs from GLO since then. I did some Gator bait and a couple mendo purps my last run and all came out excellent, the purps all looked almost identical, short plants that finish fast and purple early. Great bag appeal and very strong grape smell. I'm currently running 2 bubble gum cookies, 2 sweet pink stinks, and a gorilla cookie, all from CSI. I've lurked on the forums for over a decade but this is my first post ever, IL just went rec so I'm creeping out the shadows.


Welcome. I've only been legal for a few years. CSI has the fire. I've grown great white bubba and humboldt purple snow. More to come. Side note: I had to skip the gza a week or two ago as I had to buy my wife a vehicle. I missed the 25th tour of liquid swords. Adulting sucks.

I have some MPK, Bubblegum S1, PTK, dysfunction junction, snausages and a few others to go through. Popping the MPK soon after I find some pollen to cross it with.


----------



## Kaywhy (Feb 5, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Welcome. I've only been legal for a few years. CSI has the fire. I've grown great white bubba and humboldt purple snow. More to come. Side note: I had to skip the gza a week or two ago as I had to buy my wife a vehicle. I missed the 25th tour of liquid swords. Adulting sucks.
> 
> I have some MPK, Bubblegum S1, PTK, dysfunction junction, snausages and a few others to go through. Popping the MPK soon after I find some pollen to cross it with.


Thanks man. .
I didnt even know he was touring right now. I haven't been to any concerts for a while. To busy being a grown kid raising kids. I did catch the Harlem Globe Trotters tho! 

I got all them beans too except the pine tar, gave that pack to my uncle. The disfunction junction looks interesting, I've had my eye on that one... CSI came out with so much gear this/last year I cant keep up with it all anymore though, I'd go broke. It was really hard not to grab the TK s1s tho.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 5, 2020)

dameek said:


> Regarding Chem91/OG CSI crosses (TK, Ghost) - any opinions on those two in particular? I've never grown an OG/chem hybrid. Come to think of it though, I do remember being underwhelmed by a lot of the ones I got back during the 2000's - when 'OG chem' etc was scrawled on the bag. Back then I was scared of the internet regarding this subject lol - I didn't even know for the longest time that the 'D' in Chem D was referring to a different pheno from the Chem we got back in the 90's early 2000s - but I could tell chem's quality/character was all over the place throughout the 2000's. Never knew if I was going to love or "meh" a bag of chem/hybrids until puffing a few times. I always figured it was just variables with the growers and degradation of the genetics over time. Once I discovered how much I love that Chem D I started researching the history. I wish I wasn't so scared of the gov't back then. They really forced a lot of us into isolation from one another. A-holes.
> -


Of the chem91's from csi legend and tk one is the best. Ghost is a lot of bland but nice yields. SFV and 91 was best but what I grew was not from him. Chem 91 dominates all of them. Never grew the 91 x FCut yet though and probably never will. You will be looking for the og dom ones imo as the chem dom made no sense to keep compared to ibl's and all the cuts when comparing taste and smell.


----------



## dameek (Feb 6, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Of the chem91's from csi legend and tk one is the best. Ghost is a lot of bland but nice yields. SFV and 91 was best but what I grew was not from him. Chem 91 dominates all of them. Never grew the 91 x FCut yet though and probably never will. You will be looking for the og dom ones imo as the chem dom made no sense to keep compared to ibl's and all the cuts when comparing taste and smell.


Thank you for the advice


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 6, 2020)

Black D (Chem D x Mendocino Purple)


----------



## T macc (Feb 6, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Black D (Chem D x Mendocino Purple)
> View attachment 4473557View attachment 4473558


I had a copper chem x hindu hashplant that looked like that. Keif for days!! Enjoy

What's the smell?


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 6, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Black D (Chem D x Mendocino Purple)
> View attachment 4473557
> View attachment 4473558


damn bro that shit looks fire. Is that a pheno of both parents or more purple


----------



## SFnone (Feb 6, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Black D (Chem D x Mendocino Purple)
> View attachment 4473557View attachment 4473558


WHHAAATT! man I have to try that- mendo purps is the only purple I like. looks killer.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 6, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> damn bro that shit looks fire. Is that a pheno of both parents or more purple


She leans heavy on the Mendo Purps. 
This batch is harsh on the throat and may require some cureing.
Fairly potent, but not as much as the Chem D
Very loud, smells like grape pinesol.
Squat plants that are slow in veg.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 6, 2020)

T macc said:


> I had a copper chem x hindu hashplant that looked like that. Keif for days!! Enjoy
> 
> What's the smell?


I love that Copper Chem.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 7, 2020)

Big Bad Wolf (Chem D x Chem 91)
First clone run with my keeper pheno
Strongest strain in my garden.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 7, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Big Bad Wolf (Chem D x Chem 91)
> First clone run with my keeper pheno
> Strongest strain in my garden.
> 
> View attachment 4473737


How many weeks flowering and does it yield like the name implies?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 7, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> How many weeks flowering and does it yield like the name implies?


I took it 63 days and yield seems average.
Not the easiest cross to dial in.
I'll play around with veg times and topping vs untopped on upcoming grows


----------



## Zoonotic6988 (Feb 7, 2020)

Awesome thread ! Was fun reading thorough the years and seeing everyone's progress. Great work! Lots of gorgeous crops


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 7, 2020)

14 days into flower with Chemdog 91 x TK


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 7, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> 14 days into flower with Chemdog 91 x TKView attachment 4473909
> View attachment 4473908


Your first go around with her?


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 7, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Your first go around with her?


Yep.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 7, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Big Bad Wolf (Chem D x Chem 91)
> First clone run with my keeper pheno
> Strongest strain in my garden.
> 
> View attachment 4473737


Did it throw nanners on you? i‘ve got a pack of these waiting to be ran, but i think that Nspecta told me to watch for em with this strain, IIRC


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 7, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Did it throw nanners on you? i‘ve got a pack of these waiting to be ran, but i think that Nspecta told me to watch for em with this strain, IIRC


No nanners on this one, but there were 1 or 2 plants in the pack, that had late flower nanners, but didn't produce seed.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 7, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Big Bad Wolf (Chem D x Chem 91)
> First clone run with my keeper pheno
> Strongest strain in my garden.
> 
> View attachment 4473737





Bakersfield said:


> No nanners on this one, but there were 1 or 2 plants in the pack, that had late flower nanners, but didn't produce seed.


Looks like you got a seed in the bottom nug. But looks fire, nicely done


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 7, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Looks like you got a seed in the bottom nug. But looks fire, nicely done


This was what made me ask, i was curious if the plants threw nanners on him or if he just had a male around. i went back through my emails, and this was the strain Nspecta told me to watch for. He said they’re not as common as with Chemdog 91 S1’s, but not quite as stable as the other chem crosses. Still gonna grow that shit nonetheless, just always good to know ahead of time so I can be on the lookout.

oh, and I agree, flower looks like fire


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 7, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Looks like you got a seed in the bottom nug. But looks fire, nicely done


I had a Romulan Dawg (Pisces Geneticd) mother plant throw a bunch of nanners 3 weeks in. Had to cut her down.
The Romulan Dawg clones did not show any nanners though.
Pulled about 50 seeds from a pound of Big Bad Wolf. May have missed a few.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 7, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> This was what made me ask, i was curious if the plants threw nanners on him or if he just had a male around. i went back through my emails, and this was the strain Nspecta told me to watch for. He said they’re not as common as with Chemdog 91 S1’s, but not quite as stable as the other chem crosses. Still gonna grow that shit nonetheless, just always good to know ahead of time so I can be on the lookout.
> 
> oh, and I agree, flower looks like fire


Every Chem cross I've grown has had a few individuals that threw nanners, especially Chem D crosses.
This is why you won't find reversed Chem D or 
Chem D S1's offered from responsible breeders, although Nspecta told me he had individuals from a Chem D s1 that were stronger than the original.


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 8, 2020)

My pack of TK S1 has been delayed in transit since tuesday ...maybe monday itll be here. Whys it gotta be expensive packs that get the side shit lol


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 9, 2020)

you gonna pop any of those accidental seeds? I would definitely fuck around and bust a few if it were me...


----------



## NorCalWeed (Feb 10, 2020)

Here is what my Gator Bait (TK x Chem 91) looks like in veg. Absolutely savage fan leaves in proportion to the the 12in plant. The top down pic gives a bit of a false impression so I've included an upskirt side pic. A nice thicc stock. I even pinched and LST'ed this one to try to slow it down a bit and it DNGAF, right back up the next morning. Some shots of Gator Bait as babies. Also a jar of joint ready Chem91 S1.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 10, 2020)

NorCalWeed said:


> Here is what my Gator Bait (TK x Chem 91) looks like in veg. Absolutely savage fan leaves in proportion to the the 12in plant. The top down pic gives a bit of a false impression so I've included an upskirt side pic. A nice thicc stock. I even pinched and LST'ed this one to try to slow it down a bit and it DNGAF, right back up the next morning. Some shots of Gator Bait as babies. Also a jar of joint ready Chem91 S1.


Did you have problems with late nanners in the 91 bro? Great looking plants


----------



## NorCalWeed (Feb 10, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Did you have problems with late nanners in the 91 bro? Great looking plants


I had maybe 3-4 manners on the 91 very late into flowering. No seeds though. They were so late when they appeared it was chop week anyway. I think if they grow nice and stress free the Chem 91 selfies are just fine to run. I had one Chem91 fail to flower at all. Neither male or female. Was just throwing leaves upon leaves. So out of 7, I tossed 2 runts, and finished 4. Solid gear from CSI no complaints.

To clarify, I have run one Chem91 from elsewhere, that was more banana plant than weed, but these from CSI have been nice and stable.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 10, 2020)

NorCalWeed said:


> I had maybe 3-4 manners on the 91 very late into flowering. No seeds though. They were so late when they appeared it was chop week anyway. I think if they grow nice and stress free the Chem 91 selfies are just fine to run. I had one Chem91 fail to flower at all. Neither male or female. Was just throwing leaves upon leaves. So out of 7, I tossed 2 runts, and finished 4. Solid gear from CSI no complaints.
> 
> To clarify, I have run one Chem91 from elsewhere, that was more banana plant than weed, but these from CSI have been nice and stable.


How many days do you usually take them too?


----------



## NorCalWeed (Feb 10, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> How many days do you usually take them too?


I don’t really count days? Never understood the “precision” of doing so. About two months or so from flip is as precise as I get. I usually allow a month for veg if from seed, a bit less if from clone and plan for “about” 2mo +- to flower. In this case I pulled the chem at over 60+ days and the run was from clones.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 10, 2020)

Sour urkle in the front 3 gallon bag. Sorry for veg pics lol but she is doing good! All these fire csi bud pics make me excited!!


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 10, 2020)

I’m really fighting the urge not to order a pack of GG4xTK. I grow in tents, and if I mix strains, I try to stick to strains that share a parent plant, for ease of growing since my boards are all on one heatsink. I’ve got a pack of his GG4 x Bubblegum, so I wanna grab a pack to run alongside in the same grow. Money’s tight right now tho so hopefully they get more before I have $$$ to spend.

smh. 1st world struggles.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 10, 2020)

I would really like to see GG4 x Lemon Tree, I think that would be deadly.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 10, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> I’m really fighting the urge not to order a pack of GG4xTK. I grow in tents, and if I mix strains, I try to stick to strains that share a parent plant, for ease of growing since my boards are all on one heatsink. I’ve got a pack of his GG4 x Bubblegum, so I wanna grab a pack to run alongside in the same grow. Money’s tight right now tho so hopefully they get more before I have $$$ to spend.
> 
> smh. 1st world struggles.


Could also try GG4XT1000, i think CSI portland still has stock


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 10, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> Could also try GG4XT1000, i think CSI portland still has stock


I can get the GG4xTK from GLO, or if they show sold out they will have a “limited quantity” back in stock within a week I’m sure just dont have the paper to order them right now lol. GLO is doing 2 TK crosses for $105, I also wouldn’t mind picking up lemon tree x TK as well. Job changes suck, I’m still catching up from the time in between jobs.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Feb 11, 2020)

I just made my first order ever for CSI Humboldt seeds and was hoping that some folks here with experience can answer a few questions I've got. There's very little detailed strain info on their website and I'm a relative newb to all this.

I bought CSI's Purple Urkle s1 as well as Three Queens. My goal with these two is good nighttime smokes for sleep medication.
Also, I bought HSO's Black Dog, and Dinafem's Blueberry Cookies and Strawberry Amnesia.

Because they're going to go into my backyard, I want the most discrete plants back there. I don't want to attract too much attention if possible because of pot thieves. I only get to grow four plants back there (more will go into my grow room), so I wanted ask the following:

How tall do these CSI strains get?
What are their outdoor yields like?
At what time of year do they typically harvest?
Any help with this would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## T macc (Feb 11, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> I just made my first order ever for CSI Humboldt seeds and was hoping that some folks here with experience can answer a few questions I've got. There's very little detailed strain info on their website and I'm a relative newb to all this.
> 
> I bought CSI's Purple Urkle s1 as well as Three Queens. My goal with these two is good nighttime smokes for sleep medication.
> Also, I bought HSO's Black Dog, and Dinafem's Blueberry Cookies and Strawberry Amnesia.
> ...


If you're worried about jackers, maybe build a cage for them. Will deter those who smell it, hop the fence, and aren't prepared for a barrier. Cant help on the rest

I have a pakistani bombthreat by CSI, flowered at about 5 inches, grew to be 12 inches. For whatever this info is worth. Google the genetics of thos strains, and you'll have a better idea of what to expect


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 11, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> I just made my first order ever for CSI Humboldt seeds and was hoping that some folks here with experience can answer a few questions I've got. There's very little detailed strain info on their website and I'm a relative newb to all this.
> 
> I bought CSI's Purple Urkle s1 as well as Three Queens. My goal with these two is good nighttime smokes for sleep medication.
> Also, I bought HSO's Black Dog, and Dinafem's Blueberry Cookies and Strawberry Amnesia.
> ...


Questions 1 and 2 are grower dependent. The PU S1 should finish in Oct.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 11, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> I just made my first order ever for CSI Humboldt seeds and was hoping that some folks here with experience can answer a few questions I've got. There's very little detailed strain info on their website and I'm a relative newb to all this.
> 
> I bought CSI's Purple Urkle s1 as well as Three Queens. My goal with these two is good nighttime smokes for sleep medication.
> Also, I bought HSO's Black Dog, and Dinafem's Blueberry Cookies and Strawberry Amnesia.
> ...


Ive only grown the clone only purkle u and it was a short plant. Id guess those should be good for outdoor stealth.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Feb 11, 2020)

Ok, thanks for the info. I'll post some pics here as they're growing.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 11, 2020)

If you guys had to chose between the ménage a trois and old family purple what way would you lean? I know their similar, didn’t know If anyone had experience with them.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 11, 2020)

Me and 2 Chicks for sure.


----------



## Mercynajwa (Feb 11, 2020)

THCbreeder said:


> Well well well . Just finished my first run of Mendo purple urkel and was delightfully pleased . Anybody grown smoked any CSI ? Any news upcoming drops post here. I got some purple snow going which is humboldt snow X purple urkel for my second run . Here are a few shots of run number 1


Why tf am I smiling at these weed pictures


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 11, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Me and 2 Chicks for sure.


You and me both...better not let the lady see this lolol


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 11, 2020)

Seriously, the OFP. Nspecta talks more about it and uses it in crosses. T-1000 is a cut I think of OFP (I think...he's got too many strain names to remember).


----------



## skuba (Feb 11, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> I just made my first order ever for CSI Humboldt seeds and was hoping that some folks here with experience can answer a few questions I've got. There's very little detailed strain info on their website and I'm a relative newb to all this.
> 
> I bought CSI's Purple Urkle s1 as well as Three Queens. My goal with these two is good nighttime smokes for sleep medication.
> Also, I bought HSO's Black Dog, and Dinafem's Blueberry Cookies and Strawberry Amnesia.
> ...


I did 3 queens outdoors, and they stayed pretty small compared to everything else. They didn’t yield super well for me but that may have been my own error. Really good smoke though, and it was indeed sleepy weed. I imagine those Urkle would stay pretty short as well


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 11, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> If you guys had to chose between the ménage a trois and old family purple what way would you lean? I know their similar, didn’t know If anyone had experience with them.


The t-1000 cut of OFP Makes some fire offspring. I’ve never grown OFP by itself but I imagine its fire as well.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Feb 11, 2020)

skuba said:


> I did 3 queens outdoors, and they stayed pretty small compared to everything else. They didn’t yield super well for me but that may have been my own error. Really good smoke though, and it was indeed sleepy weed. I imagine those Urkle would stay pretty short as well


Cool. What scares me is all these backyard pics I keep seeing where the plants are like 12 feet high and almost as wide! Can't wait to smoke these and I'm not even planting them for months. I've never tried CSI before, but I hear it's quality stuff.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 11, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Cool. What scares me is all these backyard pics I keep seeing where the plants are like 12 feet high and almost as wide! Can't wait to smoke these and I'm not even planting them for months. I've never tried CSI before, but I hear it's quality stuff.


Nspecta is hands down my favorite breeder. something kind of funny, after I had started buying seeds from him, I found out that when I was younger and went to my uncle’s house in Eugene to help him care for his plants, some of his cuts he had, had come from Nspecta through a mutual friend they have. Small world.


----------



## skuba (Feb 12, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Cool. What scares me is all these backyard pics I keep seeing where the plants are like 12 feet high and almost as wide! Can't wait to smoke these and I'm not even planting them for months. I've never tried CSI before, but I hear it's quality stuff.


Don’t start your seeds in February then! They’ll get huge!


----------



## GiovanniJones (Feb 12, 2020)

skuba said:


> Don’t start your seeds in February then! They’ll get huge!


Cool. When do you think I should germinate these CSI bad boys to get a decent yield without getting so big? Mid-April?
By the mid-October, that's about 26 weeks of growth. Maybe still too much?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 12, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Cool. When do you think I should germinate these CSI bad boys to get a decent yield without getting so big? Mid-April?
> By the mid-October, that's about 26 weeks of growth. Maybe still too much?


When I did guerrilla grows in Illinois I'd throw them out in late June early july and some plants still got 8ft tall. 

If you start late April or early may you'll just have to top the plants a few times


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 12, 2020)

Yea here in the Midwest there is no starting in February. Must be nice tho. About to get 3-4 inches of snow today.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Feb 12, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Yea here in the Midwest there is no starting in February. Must be nice tho. About to get 3-4 inches of snow today.


Yeah, there's no way I can plant outside until the end of May, but I was thinking of getting a head start by vegging in my grow room for a while until then. My current grow should be done in early April so I was thinking of getting a head start on the CSI seeds indoors.


----------



## skuba (Feb 13, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Yeah, there's no way I can plant outside until the end of May, but I was thinking of getting a head start by vegging in my grow room for a while until then. My current grow should be done in early April so I was thinking of getting a head start on the CSI seeds indoors.


How big they’re gonna get has a lot to do with how much sunlight they’re getting. If you’ve got full sun all day, they’ll probably only be 6-7 ft, but they’ll be thickly stacked bushes. If you’ve got a lot of tree cover or shade certain parts of the day, they’ll stretch to try and get more light. If height is an issue you could try topping and bending the branches down but they tend to get big outside unless you plant them late and small


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 15, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> The t-1000 cut of OFP Makes some fire offspring. I’ve never grown OFP by itself but I imagine its fire as well.


I hope T-1000 comes through, I have the Durban Poison x T-1000 and Chem D x T-1000 in week 2 right now. Great node spacing and vigor.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 16, 2020)

OG Doge said:


> I hope T-1000 comes through, I have the Durban Poison x T-1000 and Chem D x T-1000 in week 2 right now. Great node spacing and vigor.


I been looking at that Durban x T-1000

that should be a fire cross.I think im bout to pull the trigger even though I really don’t need more seeds


----------



## GiovanniJones (Feb 16, 2020)

I emailed CSI through their website and asked for a good sativa-dominant strain that can finish at 43N, as well as a recommendation for a knockout indica.
Fwiw, the strains they recommended were Mendo Purple x Bubblegum for a nice daytime type of hybrid and Bubblegum x T1000 for a more stoney one. Just thought that some of the more northern growers here might find this info useful. Anyone tried the strains above?

I already ordered their Purple Urkle and Three Queens, so I'll keep the suggestions in mind for my next order.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 16, 2020)

Went on GLOs site to get the Durban/T1000 cross and saw they had new crosses and ended up getting 6 packs lol

I really do have a seed buying addiction

I ended up getting:

Wedding Cake x Cali O
Sour Diesel x Cali O
Legend OG x Bubblegum 
Wifi43 x Bubblegum 
Mendo Purps s1 x Bubblegum 
Durban x T-1000


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 17, 2020)

I was thinking about hitting the Necann in Chicago trying to find some decent csi gear.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 19, 2020)

Can somebody help me figure out what’s going on with these fan leaves

this is my Bubblegum x GSC


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 19, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> I was thinking about hitting the Necann in Chicago trying to find some decent csi gear.


You think there will be beans there?


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 19, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> You think there will be beans there?


Yea, the website says cbd, and seeds can be sold just not flower and such. The website also says exotic genetics and ethos will be there, so I’m sure other seed banks or vendors will be also. I’ve never been to one I assume it’s like a expo type of deal with booths.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 19, 2020)

Nice..thanks buddy. I'll be there, I've actually been interested in grabbing some ethos.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 19, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Nice..thanks buddy. I'll be there, I've actually been interested in grabbing some ethos.


Me and the lady will use it like a mini vacation away from the kids lol, and she also told me I had to go shopping downtown afterwards  .


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 19, 2020)

It's Friday and Saturday, right? 


That shopping trip will cost ya. Lol


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 19, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> It's Friday and Saturday, right?
> 
> 
> That shopping trip will cost ya. Lol


Yup Friday and Saturday.. yea I figured her going to just look at pot stuff with me came with a “what is in it for me” type of thing..


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 19, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Can somebody help me figure out what’s going on with these fan leaves
> 
> this is my Bubblegum x GSC
> 
> View attachment 4483335View attachment 4483336View attachment 4483337View attachment 4483338View attachment 4483339View attachment 4483340View attachment 4483341View attachment 4483342


The leaves look dark but the tips arent burnt, what are you growing in


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 19, 2020)

Gator Bait, just past 3 weeks into a roughly 10 week flowering period.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 19, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Yea, the website says cbd, and seeds can be sold just not flower and such. The website also says exotic genetics and ethos will be there, so I’m sure other seed banks or vendors will be also. I’ve never been to one I assume it’s like a expo type of deal with booths.


it is, you can see the layout and exhibitor list on the site. I contemplated getting a booth to show off some flower, give samples of edibles ive been working on, pass out business cards and shake some hands, but at $1700-$3000 per spot im goood lol. I guess i can still do all that without a real booth. Hopefully a 3rd party has some CSI gear. I wouldnt be caught dead buying flower and extracts at a state sanctioned dispensary or event for $65 an 8th or $70 a g for shatter/live resin lmao.....Ill stick to the many referral only events that have been happening throughout the city for years with everything they have at dispensaries and more for normal prices. Illinois treated this legal cannabis like a bunch of crooks lol. All a cash grab.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 19, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> The leaves look dark but the tips arent burnt, what are you growing in


Using fox farm oceanic forest

I only been feeding/watering every 4 or 5 days

been feeding 1 gram of megacrop per gallon but i did up it to 2 grams last feeding

im thinking it might be heat stress or maybe i overwatered last feeding but im not sure


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 19, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> it is, you can see the layout and exhibitor list on the site. I contemplated getting a booth to show off some flower, give samples of edibles ive been working on, pass out business cards and shake some hands, but at $1700-$3000 per spot im goood lol. I guess i can still do all that without a real booth. Hopefully a 3rd party has some CSI gear. I wouldnt be caught dead buying flower and extracts at a state sanctioned dispensary or event for $65 an 8th or $70 a g for shatter/live resin lmao.....Ill stick to the many referral only events that have been happening throughout the city for years with everything they have at dispensaries and more for normal prices. Illinois treated this legal cannabis like a bunch of crooks lol. All a cash grab.


Yea I just want to find some good t-1000 crosses.


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 19, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Using fox farm oceanic forest
> 
> I only been feeding/watering every 4 or 5 days
> 
> ...


Kind of does look like a watering issue, megacrop at 1 or 2g shouldn't do that


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 19, 2020)

That's great to hear, I'll be there, quick duck in and out and buy some seeds.. I was just ready to place an order too.


----------



## Dissentasylum (Feb 19, 2020)

Dissentasylum said:


> I
> 
> I just popped 1 yesterday, freebie. Will start a grow journal for that one and 2 mendocino purple cheddar on grow diaries next monday. Not sure what to expect other than fire! Not much info out on these 2


 4 weeks into flower, dysfunction junction and mendocino purple cheddar. Super sticky, smell ridiculous


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 20, 2020)

My 4 CSI plants im doing this round

All are 3 weeks into veg except the Durban x Zkittlez which is only about a week into veg


Durban x Zkittlez


Chem D x GSC


Bubblegum x GSC


AJ Sour Diesel x Triangle Kush


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 20, 2020)

Dissentasylum said:


> 4 weeks into flower, dysfunction junction and mendocino purple cheddar. Super sticky, smell ridiculous


What is the dysfunction junction?


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 20, 2020)

Gator Bait, day 25 of flower. Still got roughly 6.5 weeks with these ladies.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 20, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> day 25 of flower. Still got roughly 6.5 weeks with these ladies
> View attachment 4484140
> View attachment 4484141
> View attachment 4484142


which strain(s)?


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 20, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> which strain(s)?


Gator Bait (Chemdog 91 x TK) 

sorry, thought i put that in the post


----------



## GrowStache (Feb 21, 2020)

Between the following three strains from CSI, if you could only grow one of them crossed to Triangle Kush, which would you choose: Old Family Purple, T1000/OFP or WiFi43? Also why? Thanks for the feedback as I’m having a tough time making a decision.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 21, 2020)

GrowStache said:


> Between the following three strains from CSI, if you could only grow one of them crossed to Triangle Kush, which would you choose: Old Family Purple, T1000/OFP or WiFi43? Also why? Thanks for the feedback as I’m having a tough time making a decision.


I dont think you can go wrong with T1000 or wifi43


----------



## GrowStache (Feb 21, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I dont think you can go wrong with T1000 or wifi43


Have you grown either of them? Thanks for your time


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 21, 2020)

GrowStache said:


> Have you grown either of them? Thanks for your time


I literally have an entire grow of TK x T1000 a couple pages back...search feature


----------



## GrowStache (Feb 21, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> I literally have an entire grow of TK x T1000 a couple pages back...search feature


Thank you! I’ll scroll back and check it out


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 21, 2020)

GrowStache said:


> Between the following three strains from CSI, if you could only grow one of them crossed to Triangle Kush, which would you choose: Old Family Purple, T1000/OFP or WiFi43? Also why? Thanks for the feedback as I’m having a tough time making a decision.


Probably the OFP, I’m a huge TK fan and you’re going to get a lot of TK phenos with that cross, as OFP is TK x purple Urkle. WiFi 43 would probably be great as well though, IME wifi 43 crosses very well with other OG’s, such as TK


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 21, 2020)

wifi x zkittlez


----------



## GrowStache (Feb 21, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 4485789
> wifi x zkittlez


Damn, beautiful work! The WiFi looks like it gives that added bulk to any strain


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 22, 2020)

GrowStache said:


> Damn, beautiful work! The WiFi looks like it gives that added bulk to any strain


thanks. yeah i have two and both got that wifi bulk/frost with the zkittlez terps


----------



## GrowStache (Feb 22, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Probably the OFP, I’m a huge TK fan and you’re going to get a lot of TK phenos with that cross, as OFP is TK x purple Urkle. WiFi 43 would probably be great as well though, IME wifi 43 crosses very well with other OG’s, such as TK


Thank you for the feedback. Probably going to go with the WiFi43 because I’m a big OG fan and that combo sounds like the gas I have been looking for in a CSI strain


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 22, 2020)

GrowStache said:


> Thank you for the feedback. Probably going to go with the WiFi43 because I’m a big OG fan and that combo sounds like the gas I have been looking for in a CSI strain


You won’t be disappointed. Nspecta puts out fire.
He’s easily in my top 3 list.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 22, 2020)

more packs for the stash


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 22, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> more packs for the stash
> 
> View attachment 4486448


I’m mad jelly!! Going to be some fire well done


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 22, 2020)

More of the Gator Bait. Day 28 and they’re starting to fatten up. Roughly 6 weeks left.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 23, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> More of the Gator Bait. Day 28 and they’re starting to fatten up. Roughly 6 weeks left.
> View attachment 4486593



hows the stretch?


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 23, 2020)

Pretty sure most of us have gotten this freebie from GLO

been looking for a pic for a while and CSI just posted one today


__
http://instagr.am/p/B85QbadhFf2/


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 23, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> hows the stretch?


It stretched to about 3x it’s size when flipped. It should fill in between the bud sites pretty well though.


----------



## skuba (Feb 23, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 4485789
> wifi x zkittlez


Damn!! Nice job. What’s that smell like?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 23, 2020)

skuba said:


> Damn!! Nice job. What’s that smell like?


thanks. gettin a real sweet fruit smell comin off her.. was expecting little gas but still cant wait to smoke


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 23, 2020)

5ea., Obama skittles, bubblegum cookies, chem1 triangle. In the soil today, good intentions. Peace! Oh and 1 dogshit OFP. Blessings to all your gardens. Overgrow the planet.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 24, 2020)

Some nug porn for you hooligans. Gator Bait.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 25, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> I was thinking about hitting the Necann in Chicago trying to find some decent csi gear.





MInewgrow said:


> Yea, the website says cbd, and seeds can be sold just not flower and such. The website also says exotic genetics and ethos will be there, so I’m sure other seed banks or vendors will be also. I’ve never been to one I assume it’s like a expo type of deal with booths.


Just a heads up,Ive been seeing alot of breeders bitching on instagram the last couple days about not being able to sell seeds at Necann

alot of them are saying they aren’t even going because of it


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Just a heads up,Ive been seeing alot of breeders bitching on instagram the last couple days about not being able to sell seeds at Necann
> 
> alot of them are saying they aren’t even going because of it



Good to know.


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Feb 25, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Just a heads up,Ive been seeing alot of breeders bitching on instagram the last couple days about not being able to sell seeds at Necann
> 
> alot of them are saying they aren’t even going because of it



Definitely, spoke to a few and it's bullsh1t. How are they going to hold a convention without the breeders who made this culture? 99.9% of the people that go, go to meet the breeders and gets seeds! #palmonmyface


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 25, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Just a heads up,Ive been seeing alot of breeders bitching on instagram the last couple days about not being able to sell seeds at Necann
> 
> alot of them are saying they aren’t even going because of it


Damn I’m bummed now, was looking forward to getting some seeds and bullshitting around the city for a few hours.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Damn I’m bummed now, was looking forward to getting some seeds and bullshitting around the city for a few hours.


I see ethos is on the roster, not sure what else they'd be doing there besides selling beans. Maybe try contacting Ethos to confirm.

I'm gonna go anyway, too many breeders( mosca, top dawg, exotic, ethos ,varchive, Oregon elite ) 

These guys aren't flying in to hand out pamphlets.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 25, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> I see ethos is on the roster, not sure what else they'd be doing there besides selling beans. Maybe try contacting Ethos to confirm.
> 
> I'm gonna go anyway, too many breeders( mosca, top dawg, exotic, ethos ,varchive, Oregon elite )
> 
> These guys aren't flying in to hand out pamphlets.


Hopefully we will have some clarification in the coming weeks to know for sure. It’s $25 to get it, don’t really want to pay 50 bucks to get in and have no access to seeds.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Hopefully we will have some clarification in the coming weeks to know for sure. It’s $25 to get it, don’t really want to pay 50 bucks to get in and have no access to seeds.



I'll let ya know, I'll head over there Friday after work. I can park 50 feet from the hotel for 8$ . I live 15 minutes from there.

If you don't have a definite answer by April 3rd.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 25, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> I'll let ya know, I'll head over there Friday after work. I can park 50 feet from the hotel for 8$ . I live 15 minutes from there.
> 
> If you don't have a definite answer by April 3rd.


On Instagram it looks like they might try to sell some seeds at another location. That’s what I gather from the Necann instagram. They can obviously tell ppl are pissed!


----------



## Mtngreens (Feb 25, 2020)

Bubba Kush S1s from CSI


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 25, 2020)

Ethos said hes still going and hes taking orders but he cant give out seeds at the event

I dont know how thats gonna work but I assume he'll have someone offsite to fulfill the orders


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Ethos said hes still going and hes taking orders but he cant give out seeds at the event
> 
> I dont know how thats gonna work but I assume he'll have someone offsite to fulfill the orders


Did he say why he can't serve orders?


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 25, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Did he say why he can't serve orders?


no

they arent letting anyone sell seeds at the event

I have no idea why


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> no
> 
> they arent letting anyone sell seeds at the event
> 
> I have no idea why


Gotta be the hotel, not a city ordinance I don't believe. We have rec now.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 25, 2020)

Mtngreens said:


> Bubba Kush S1s from CSIView attachment 4489158View attachment 4489159


nice! Did you hit it with some pollen?


----------



## Mtngreens (Feb 25, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> nice! Did you hit it with some pollen?


Yea, I pollinated with Triangle Knockout from Coastal Seeds (Triangle Kush x Northern Lights #1). Here's the dad I used.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 25, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Gotta be the hotel, not a city ordinance I don't believe. We have rec now.


yes we have rec consumption but cultivation is still a ticket or worse depending on how many plants....The right to freely grow your own was removed from the bill to please the greedy mfs running this state


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2020)

I thought you could grow 5 if you have a med card.. that's what a few people who buy from me told me their card said.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 26, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> I thought you could grow 5 if you have a med card.. that's what a few people who buy from me told me their card said.


yes my mistake, i thought you meant recreationally. Im not a cardholder


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 26, 2020)

looks like they will sell the seeds off site. Crazy you are asking people to lose out on thousand of dollars.. and for what reason?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 26, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> yes my mistake, i thought you meant recreationally. Im not a cardholder


I'm no card holder either, I'm assuming the seeds can be sold at their room in the Hilton or at the hotel bar kitty O'Shea's .


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 26, 2020)

I know Mass Medical said they weren't allowed to bring seeds to the Boston NECANN. This is true for Chicago too?


From Mass Medical's newsletter:
As many of you have heard, the Hynes Convention Center has made a last minute decision to ban seeds from their building! But, they are _*still allowed to be sold...*_

*Mass Medical Strains will STILL BE AT NECANN (Booth 220)*! We are able to sell seeds from our booth, and will reserve packs of our NEW drop for you guys! The catch is, we can't have the seeds there, so they will have to be mailed out to you the following day after the event. As annoying as this is, we are going to make it worth it to you, *$25 off every pack!*


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 26, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> I know Mass Medical said they weren't allowed to bring seeds to the Boston NECANN. This is true for Chicago too?
> 
> 
> From Mass Medical's newsletter:
> ...


From what the necann instagram says it looks like they have the seeds at a different location for the Boston one it looks like the seeds are a 5 minute walk from the actual venue. So I have to pay 50
Bucks to get in(me and the lady)pay for the seeds then walk to a different location to get them...cool... better than nothing I guess.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 27, 2020)

Sour urkle about a month in veg.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 29, 2020)

I just direct sow into organic soil under t5. I am documenting every step I’ll add the pics when it gets more exciting. A interesting observation the Obama x skittles were above the soil 5/5 within 4 days. The other followed right behind chem1 x TK and bg x gsc , also 5 each but only 4/5 after 6 days since direct sow. I don’t do any fancy trick. Just well water, organic seed mix, lush roots, well water. Well I do put the seed in my mouth before the soil. Magic trick. Get acquainted.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 29, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I just direct sow into organic soil under t5. I am documenting every step I’ll add the pics when it gets more exciting. A interesting observation the Obama x skittles were above the soil 5/5 within 4 days. The other followed right behind chem1 x TK and bg x gsc , also 5 each but only 4/5 after 6 days since direct sow. I don’t do any fancy trick. Just well water, organic seed mix, lush roots, well water. Well I do put the seed in my mouth before the soil. Magic trick. Get acquainted.


Seed in the mouth, learn something new everyday!


----------



## Mtngreens (Feb 29, 2020)

Old Family Purple


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 29, 2020)

Day 34 of roughly 70 days, Gator bait .


----------



## Kaywhy (Mar 1, 2020)

There wont be seeds on site at the Boston Neecan. That's just for Boston, I'm sure there will be seeds at Chicago.


----------



## Shady5388 (Mar 5, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Gator Bait (Chemdog 91 x TK)
> 
> sorry, thought i put that in the post


Gator Bait isnt (chem91 x tk) its the opposite and chem91 is the pollen donor, so it would be listed
(tk x chem91)


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Mar 5, 2020)

Shady5388 said:


> Gator Bait isnt (chem91 x tk) its the opposite and chem91 is the pollen donor, so it would be listed
> (tk x chem91)


I just list it the way he always lists it when we’ve talked about it, as well as on his site.


----------



## Shady5388 (Mar 5, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> I just list it the way he always lists it when we’ve talked about it, as well as on his site.


----------



## Shady5388 (Mar 5, 2020)

Looks like he has some1 doing his emails bc Caleb is known for keeping lineages correct so i dnt know what to tell ya. The female is always listed first then the male or pollen donor for fems


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Mar 5, 2020)

Shady5388 said:


> Looks like he has some1 doing his emails bc Caleb is known for keeping lineages correct so i dnt know what to tell ya. The female is always listed first then the male or pollen donor for fems


If it wasn’t him, whoever it was must know him very well because he referenced personal things that happened with my uncle 11 years ago. I don’t care one way or the other, he could spell the strain names backwards and I would still run his gear. All I care about is the finished product.


----------



## Shady5388 (Mar 5, 2020)

Well thats how shit gets confusing when people dnt care and just throw shit out there. I just purchased some CSI gear myself never said he wasnt good. Just said u were writing it down wrong


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 5, 2020)

Shady5388 said:


> Well thats how shit gets confusing when people dnt care and just throw shit out there. I just purchased some CSI gear myself never said he wasnt good. Just said u were writing it down wrong


Serious question: what difference does it make here when you're talking about these fem crosses? Either way, both parents have the same genotypes so it shouldn't matter which one was the pollen donor, right?


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 5, 2020)

Instead of buying Trump's Candy (Zkittles x T1000) for $500 I got the T1000 x Zkittles for regular price. B-)


----------



## dameek (Mar 6, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> it is, you can see the layout and exhibitor list on the site. I contemplated getting a booth to show off some flower, give samples of edibles ive been working on, pass out business cards and shake some hands, but at $1700-$3000 per spot im goood lol. I guess i can still do all that without a real booth. Hopefully a 3rd party has some CSI gear. I wouldnt be caught dead buying flower and extracts at a state sanctioned dispensary or event for $65 an 8th or $70 a g for shatter/live resin lmao.....Ill stick to the many referral only events that have been happening throughout the city for years with everything they have at dispensaries and more for normal prices. Illinois treated this legal cannabis like a bunch of crooks lol. All a cash grab.


To this day I've never purchased anything from a dispensary. I've had my medical card for almost a decade now. 
I will never permit any money I spend on cannabis to go to a state (or the federal) gov't until both that state and federal gov't release all non-violent cannabis offenders, expunge their records and apologize. Until then I will not support legal cannabis


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 6, 2020)

dameek said:


> To this day I've never purchased anything from a dispensary. I've had my medical card for almost a decade now.
> I will never permit any money I spend on cannabis to go to a state (or the federal) gov't until both that state and federal gov't release all non-violent cannabis offenders, expunge their records and apologize. Until then I will not support legal cannabis


Not only that, but the price gouging and taxation is ridiculous. I had some triangle kush from a dispo that i would have without a doubt said had some sort of mold/mildew on it. i KNOW that smell.


----------



## dameek (Mar 6, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> Not only that, but the price gouging and taxation is ridiculous. I had some triangle kush from a dispo that i would have without a doubt said had some sort of mold/mildew on it. i KNOW that smell.


Right? I've smoked a bunch of dispensary bud friends of mine have bought over the years. A couple times it was decent, nothing crazy. Mostly it's been mediocre or worse. Once you know that PM smell, it's obvious. I'd rather throw it in the garbage than smoke it. But they are still gouging people and selling us tainted flower. Makes it pretty easy for me to not to patronize them! I would however stop in for edibles sometimes just for the convenience factor. But like I said... still waiting for those 'reparations.' Unfortunately I'll probably never spend a dime in a dispensary


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Mar 6, 2020)

I still feel like the cops are waiting behind a door Chris Hansen style anytime I go to a dispensary here in Oklahoma, which isn’t often. What’s crazy is 15 years ago they were trying to give me 10 years in prison for my first offense, I was still a baby, 7.5g of pot. They charged me with possession with intent to distribute because , at the time at least, anything over 7g could be charged possession with intent here. My bail was $100,000 and when I got my sheet with my charges it said my crime carries a possible sentence of 2-life. In other words, they could do whatever tf they wanted with me. First offer was 10 years if plead guilty, second was 5 in 5 out. Ended up beating it, but it’s enough to make you paranoid. One of my best friends got 15 years, violent time, because he had a gun in the house when he got arrested for weed. Nowhere near the weed, on the other side of the house locked in a safe, but they still threw on “possession of firearm in commission of a felony.”


----------



## jp68 (Mar 8, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> I still feel like the cops are waiting behind a door Chris Hansen style anytime I go to a dispensary here in Oklahoma, which isn’t often. What’s crazy is 15 years ago they were trying to give me 10 years in prison for my first offense, I was still a baby, 7.5g of pot. They charged me with possession with intent to distribute because , at the time at least, anything over 7g could be charged possession with intent here. My bail was $100,000 and when I got my sheet with my charges it said my crime carries a possible sentence of 2-life. In other words, they could do whatever tf they wanted with me. First offer was 10 years if plead guilty, second was 5 in 5 out. Ended up beating it, but it’s enough to make you paranoid. One of my best friends got 15 years, violent time, because he had a gun in the house when he got arrested for weed. Nowhere near the weed, on the other side of the house locked in a safe, but they still threw on “possession of firearm in commission of a felony.”


Good ole bible thumping justice. Them people scare me


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Mar 8, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Good ole bible thumping justice. Them people scare me


No kidding. I had just moved here from the Seattle area, where we had just passed medical marijuana, and even before it was passed, marijuana use was pretty much tolerated. Then I get arrested for it in Oklahoma and found out that they view it the same as Heroin. It was just another schedule 1 CDS to them. Funny how things turn around, we now have one of the most relaxed medical programs in the country.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 9, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> I still feel like the cops are waiting behind a door Chris Hansen style anytime I go to a dispensary here in Oklahoma, which isn’t often. What’s crazy is 15 years ago they were trying to give me 10 years in prison for my first offense, I was still a baby, 7.5g of pot. They charged me with possession with intent to distribute because , at the time at least, anything over 7g could be charged possession with intent here. My bail was $100,000 and when I got my sheet with my charges it said my crime carries a possible sentence of 2-life. In other words, they could do whatever tf they wanted with me. First offer was 10 years if plead guilty, second was 5 in 5 out. Ended up beating it, but it’s enough to make you paranoid. One of my best friends got 15 years, violent time, because he had a gun in the house when he got arrested for weed. Nowhere near the weed, on the other side of the house locked in a safe, but they still threw on “possession of firearm in commission of a felony.”


That's scary shit.
In Alaska before legalized rec.
I got popped with 50 clones, and 15 lbs (mostly shake) and I "shit a brick" when they wanted to lock me up for 90 days - half off with good time and a 2 year Suspended Imposition of Sentence!
We got the search warrant nullified and I skated a wiser man.

I remember in the 90's, High Times wrote about a guy that went to prison for life in Oklahoma for getting his 3rd strike on a felony weed charge of some seeds, stem and leaf pulled out of the carpet shag.
Things in Oklahoma seem to have changed light years, since then.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Mar 10, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> That's scary shit.
> In Alaska before legalized rec.
> I got popped with 50 clones, and 15 lbs (mostly shake) and I "shit a brick" when they wanted to lock me up for 90 days - half off with good time and a 2 year Suspended Imposition of Sentence!
> We got the search warrant nullified and I skated a wiser man.
> ...


Yeah man, it was insane to me when I learned how serious they took shit. I got lucky in that my best friends dad was the public defender, and I hired him as my private attorney. Since they just basically hand people over to the DA all day long, they’re able to pull strings if they ever need to. I got accepted into drug court, which is supposed to be only for people with prior drug felonies and no intent to distribute or distribution charges. After 2 years of BS and over $30,000, I got the charges dropped. But I sat in jail for 4 months before I was able to get into drug court.

things have definitely changed quite a bit. Dispensaries on every corner now and even without a card, if you can state a medical reason, up to an Oz I believe is just a ticket. Recreational is on the ballot but I pray to god it doesn’t pass, it’s a terrible bill. Those that are behind the rec bill, they’re a marijuana investment company that openly admit they’re “big THC” (their words, not mine” and that they want to see corporate cannabis in Oklahoma.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 10, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Yeah man, it was insane to me when I learned how serious they took shit. I got lucky in that my best friends dad was the public defender, and I hired him as my private attorney. Since they just basically hand people over to the DA all day long, they’re able to pull strings if they ever need to. I got accepted into drug court, which is supposed to be only for people with prior drug felonies and no intent to distribute or distribution charges. After 2 years of BS and over $30,000, I got the charges dropped. But I sat in jail for 4 months before I was able to get into drug court.
> 
> things have definitely changed quite a bit. Dispensaries on every corner now and even without a card, if you can state a medical reason, up to an Oz I believe is just a ticket. Recreational is on the ballot but I pray to god it doesn’t pass, it’s a terrible bill. Those that are behind the rec bill, they’re a marijuana investment company that openly admit they’re “big THC” (their words, not mine” and that they want to see corporate cannabis in Oklahoma.


The midwest is nuts like that, huge alcoholics though. 

Years ago in Illinois a coworker got pulled over in Freeport Il and his passenger had a warrant out. So the cops decide to search the car, no reason other than dude had a warrant. Cops found an empty pipe in glovebox but no weed.

Pipes only got you a ticket so what does Barney Fife do? Dumps out the ashtray into a plastic baggie and tests the ashes. Of course it tested positive for thc and the cops arrests the coworker for possession of less than an ounce!

I told that stupid mofo to get a lawyer and he cheaped out. He got a year probation, drug tested every month at his expense $70, had to drive and hour or so for each of those drug test and probation meetings and had to pay like $1k as a fine, aka his public defender lmao.


----------



## boybelue (Mar 10, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Yeah man, it was insane to me when I learned how serious they took shit. I got lucky in that my best friends dad was the public defender, and I hired him as my private attorney. Since they just basically hand people over to the DA all day long, they’re able to pull strings if they ever need to. I got accepted into drug court, which is supposed to be only for people with prior drug felonies and no intent to distribute or distribution charges. After 2 years of BS and over $30,000, I got the charges dropped. But I sat in jail for 4 months before I was able to get into drug court.
> 
> things have definitely changed quite a bit. Dispensaries on every corner now and even without a card, if you can state a medical reason, up to an Oz I believe is just a ticket. Recreational is on the ballot but I pray to god it doesn’t pass, it’s a terrible bill. Those that are behind the rec bill, they’re a marijuana investment company that openly admit they’re “big THC” (their words, not mine” and that they want to see corporate cannabis in Oklahoma.


I went through drug court, that shit was no joke!


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Mar 10, 2020)

boybelue said:


> I went through drug court, that shit was no joke!


Yeah, it was a lot of work. I lived on the edge of Rogers County and the courthouse & treatment centers were all in the seat of the county, a town named Claremore, which was roughly 20 miles one way. I got arrested a month after turning 18, didn’t have a license yet, and they seized my car, requiring me to show that I bought it using legitimate funds, and I hadn’t. So to avoid going back to jail, I was riding back and forth to Claremore, 40 mile round trip, on a bicycle in the Oklahoma summer nearly every day. It only took a couple of months for me to get my license and a car, that shit was terrible. And I did end up going back to jail a couple times for curfew violation or missed UA’s, even tho I only missed Saturday UAs because they closed at noon and I worked 11pm-11am.

I’ll be honest though, it did end up having a positive effect in the long run. I was involved in a lot of shady stuff when I was younger, and had no ambition, was a high school dropout.Drug court made me get my GED, and gave me the motivation to go to college. Plus it gave me a great work ethic. still wish I could have learned all that without the BS, but who knows where I’d be if I hadn’t gone through it.


----------



## boybelue (Mar 10, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Yeah, it was a lot of work. I lived on the edge of Rogers County and the courthouse & treatment centers were all in the seat of the county, a town named Claremore, which was roughly 20 miles one way. I got arrested a month after turning 18, didn’t have a license yet, and they seized my car, requiring me to show that I bought it using legitimate funds, and I hadn’t. So to avoid going back to jail, I was riding back and forth to Claremore, 40 mile round trip, on a bicycle in the Oklahoma summer nearly every day. It only took a couple of months for me to get my license and a car, that shit was terrible. And I did end up going back to jail a couple times for curfew violation or missed UA’s, even tho I only missed Saturday UAs because they closed at noon and I worked 11pm-11am.
> 
> I’ll be honest though, it did end up having a positive effect in the long run. I was involved in a lot of shady stuff when I was younger, and had no ambition, was a high school dropout.Drug court made me get my GED, and gave me the motivation to go to college. Plus it gave me a great work ethic. still wish I could have learned all that without the BS, but who knows where I’d be if I hadn’t gone through it.


I can honestly say it straightened my ass up, I had no idea what I was in for when I took that shit. Soooo strict! With everything we had to do you didn’t have no time to get into trouble, and if you looked at them wrong they would lock you down for 48 hrs. I’m lucky I made it through, I seen so many get sent down for stupid little shit, like forging their AA cards and shit.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 10, 2020)

Looks like my Sour Diesel x TK is a full blown male

CSI must have mixed seeds up or was an accidental pollination cause this is definitely a male...no lady parts at all,no white hairs/pre flower nothing

just balls everywhere at every site

i separated it from the rest but im letting it grow because I like the structure and vigor

im pissed though.It was the nicest looking plant in the tent


----------



## Warpedpassage (Mar 10, 2020)

Necann chicago.

I saw on instagram on dominion seed co page he will be there. He will be at a booth with rockymountainseedco. On the insta page the rockymountain says they confirmed they will be allowed to sell seeds before booking.
Do you guys have any info from other vendors saying otherwise?

Im wondering when a breeder is selling their gear at necann should we expect the prices per pack to be more reasonable since they are coming directly from them?
i remember in at a cali convention i bought packs for 40ish bucks from coastal seeds that were being sold by seedbanks for 100-120$. It will be a bit of a drive for me to make it to the one in chicago, but trying to decide if its worth it.


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 10, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Looks like my Sour Diesel x TK is a full blown male
> 
> CSI must have mixed seeds up or was an accidental pollination cause this is definitely a male...no lady parts at all,no white hairs/pre flower nothing


It would be interesting to have it genotyped, to see if it is indeed a male with XY chromosomes and/or closely related to TK ('Nspecta sent his TK cut to Phylos.) Too bad that service is more expensive than most would consider just to satisfy their curiosity.


----------



## boybelue (Mar 11, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> It would be interesting to have it genotyped, to see if it is indeed a male with XY chromosomes and/or closely related to TK ('Nspecta sent his TK cut to Phylos.) Too bad that service is more expensive than most would consider just to satisfy their curiosity.


How much does it cost to do that with Phylos? I’ve got a cut I’ve had for yrs I’d like to send in to see if I can get some background on or just some idea of what it is.


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 11, 2020)

boybelue said:


> How much does it cost to do that with Phylos? I’ve got a cut I’ve had for yrs I’d like to send in to see if I can get some background on or just some idea of what it is.


Full genotyping is $300, less in bulk. Just finding out if it is male or female is only $65 for a four pack (you have to do four at once.)


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Looks like my Sour Diesel x TK is a full blown male
> 
> CSI must have mixed seeds up or was an accidental pollination cause this is definitely a male...no lady parts at all,no white hairs/pre flower nothing
> 
> ...


I've read about the rare male found in feminized seeds sometimes posessing the ability to only produce female pollen.
Imagine the possibilities if the said male bred fire as well.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 11, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I've read about the rare male found in feminized seeds sometimes posessing the ability to only produce female pollen.
> Imagine the possibilities if the said male bred fire as well.


i really dont think this was a fem seed

had to be an accidental pollination or something

maybe he got the seeds mixed up

I want to run the rest of the pack to make sure but i dont have the time or space to do it until the fall

has anybody else popped AJ Sour Diesel x TK yet?I havent been able to find any grow pics anywhere


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 11, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> i really dont think this was a fem seed
> 
> had to be an accidental pollination or something


You're probably right but there is no way to know without genetic testing.

Nspecta has mixed up seeds before, I have a half pack of "The Big Fuckup." Did anyone figure out whether that one was Sour Diesel or Hashplant (x Mendow Snow) or if it was a random mixture of both??


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 11, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> You're probably right but there is no way to know without genetic testing.
> 
> Nspecta has mixed up seeds before, I have a half pack of "The Big Fuckup." Did anyone figure out whether that one was Sour Diesel or Hashplant (x Mendow Snow) or if it was a random mixture of both??


I have a half pack and im still waiting to find out before I pop it. As strange as it sounds, it would be nice if it was a mix...


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> You're probably right but there is no way to know without genetic testing.
> 
> Nspecta has mixed up seeds before, I have a half pack of "The Big Fuckup." Did anyone figure out whether that one was Sour Diesel or Hashplant (x Mendow Snow) or if it was a random mixture of both??


I've got a free pack of those as well. I never did hear about any grow results, although it wouldn't be hard to figure which of the 2 it was during flower.

I also found a male in a 12 pack of Black D fems.



I've been more than happy with his work.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 11, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got a free pack of those as well. I never did hear about any grow results, although it wouldn't be hard to figure which of the 2 it was during flower.
> 
> I also found a male in a 12 pack of Black D fems.
> 
> ...


This is the shit that makes me avoid GLO. Ive heard stories of in the past him ripping people off, threatening to snitch on large orders that he didn't fill, and now recent reports of him pack flipping... I REALLY want to get stuff from him (GLO) just to see whats up, but I dont know if risking the 20-25% discount is worth the uncertainty at this point...


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 11, 2020)

Ive flowered out over 20 different strains that Ive gotten from GLO from Exotic Genetix,Bodhi,Clearwater,Cannarado,etc and never had a problem

packs are always sealed and every strain was exactly what it was supposed to be

I really believe this was a mix up on Calebs end

at the end of the day I only paid $40 for the pack so Im really not sweating it either way

mistakes happen,Im not gonna bitch about it

still got 3 other CSI plants going.Bubblegum x GSC and Chem D x GSC are 2 weeks into flower and im gonna flip the Durban x Zkittlez tomorrow


----------



## dameek (Mar 11, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> This is the shit that makes me avoid GLO. Ive heard stories of in the past him ripping people off, threatening to snitch on large orders that he didn't fill, and now recent reports of him pack flipping... I REALLY want to get stuff from him (GLO) just to see whats up, but I dont know if risking the 20-25% discount is worth the uncertainty at this point...


Unless the packaging was tampered with, we all know it was a breeder mistake. Nspecta is a solid guy if it's his mistake just reach out to him directly let the breeder remedy it. 

As Flavor stated in his Instagram, that bad reputation resulted from a bad partner he had back in the day. How many of you out there have worked with someone in the past who's turned out to be a bad seed. Probably everyone. Have some sympathy. I think they guy has suffered enough for going into business with the wrong person.

I can only say this for certain: GLO is the best seed bank I've ever experienced. Best prices, killer selection, fast and friendly service. I can't say anything bad about those guys.

Everyone makes mistakes. Whatever the case, Flavor has been doing right by people and I respect him. He will be missed


----------



## dameek (Mar 11, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> You're probably right but there is no way to know without genetic testing.
> 
> Nspecta has mixed up seeds before, I have a half pack of "The Big Fuckup." Did anyone figure out whether that one was Sour Diesel or Hashplant (x Mendow Snow) or if it was a random mixture of both??


It was a mixture of both, I'm positive. I read somewhere a quote from Nspecta - someone emailed him about this and posted Caleb's response back. He said one of his assistants mixed up the seeds by accident, of the Sour D cross and the hashplant cross.

Either one sounds fire and from what I understand they were only freebies b/c of the mixup. So they are top quality seeds, you just have to enjoy the surprise


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 11, 2020)

dameek said:


> Unless the packaging was tampered with, we all know it was a breeder mistake. Nspecta is a solid guy if it's his mistake just reach out to him directly let the breeder remedy it.
> 
> As Flavor stated in his Instagram, that bad reputation resulted from a bad partner he had back in the day. How many of you out there have worked with someone in the past who's turned out to be a bad seed. Probably everyone. Have some sympathy. I think they guy has suffered enough for going into business with the wrong person.
> 
> ...


I guess ill give it a shot; I just have been burned in the past and it fucking sucks (not by GLO but other banks which arent around anymore)


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> This is the shit that makes me avoid GLO. Ive heard stories of in the past him ripping people off, threatening to snitch on large orders that he didn't fill, and now recent reports of him pack flipping... I REALLY want to get stuff from him (GLO) just to see whats up, but I dont know if risking the 20-25% discount is worth the uncertainty at this point...


I honestly don't believe they tampered with the seeds.
I've grown out a few packs sourced from them and they all seemed represent what they were supposed to be.


----------



## Landracefunk master (Mar 11, 2020)

skuba said:


> I loved wonderland nursery’s cut of og chem, it was maybe the strongest weed I ever grew. Trippy high


His cut was from.my boy dan at rebel grown


----------



## Landracefunk master (Mar 11, 2020)

Landracefunk master said:


> His cut was from.my boy dan at rebel grown


Also the one at 2anderland that Kevin has was so fire hitting numbers in the high 20s outdoors dan dubbed that shit clone only indoors Kevin jodrey and a few other in that area had numbers like 30 to 32 indoors with around 5 percent turps


----------



## skuba (Mar 12, 2020)

Landracefunk master said:


> Also the one at 2anderland that Kevin has was so fire hitting numbers in the high 20s outdoors dan dubbed that shit clone only indoors Kevin jodrey and a few other in that area had numbers like 30 to 32 indoors with around 5 percent turps


It was insanely potent and resinous. Apparently that cut used to go for thousands of dollars in the earlier days


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 12, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Ive flowered out over 20 different strains that Ive gotten from GLO from Exotic Genetix,Bodhi,Clearwater,Cannarado,etc and never had a problem
> 
> packs are always sealed and every strain was exactly what it was supposed to be
> 
> ...


Hate to say it but breeders doing 30 crosses a month are gonna have cross contamination, just a numbers game. One grain of pollen floating on the breeze.


----------



## Landracefunk master (Mar 12, 2020)

skuba said:


> It was insanely potent and resinous. Apparently that cut used to go for thousands of dollars in the earlier days


Sure did almost positive Calvin still may have it at Wonderland Nursery lots of digger one of the only ones in the world to test in the high twenties outdoor with terrapene levels outdoor in the 5 to 6 range most people on getting those numbers inside not sure if you're on the East Coast or West Coast but if you're on the west coast you should get Wonderland cabins a very knowledgeable person with a lot of genomic material that very few people have or have had the chance to obtain he has the original cot of Louis XIII and green ribbon in stasis Kakashi probiotic earthbox if you make it up there ask him to show it to you none the last I have Brother's Keeper crossed the OG chem from dame kine we are talking on als9 sorry for my spelling auto correct suck fuel is all I grow right now I'm probably one of the only people around with Deebo which I'm going to cross Deebo to Kimbo Kush nobody will be able to f*** with this me personally like keeping stuff open source for the public but this one will be a very limited release just cuz they were both very sought-after and the Kimbo has a very unique turkey and profile and the keeper caught that I received of it having almost teal color to the whole plan very beautiful I think the Kimbo Kush will accentuate it very well I'm new to this site so will keep you guys posted a lot of the work I do as you can see from my name mostly what I work on is land race projects should follow my friend Christopher Rex he owns relics seeds Dynasty seeds calls himself Professor p but have a bunch of breeding stock and breeder cuts have some landrace stuff that he obtained and hunted and I'm asking you know hun and found keepers so may work on once I get the cross I was telling you about kimbo x deebo I mad si crosses off his relic line land race gear and may even down the road if I have time some reverses leo stone at Aficionado send me some very rare stop as well so you may see and Crosses from me down the road off the sangria line and cherry noir line m6ch respect for having me apart of this group havent been apart of anything like this since I was on icmag 8n the early 2000s then went away fro a long bit for this medicine lol


----------



## skuba (Mar 12, 2020)

Landracefunk master said:


> Sure did almost positive Calvin still may have it at Wonderland Nursery lots of digger one of the only ones in the world to test in the high twenties outdoor with terrapene levels outdoor in the 5 to 6 range most people on getting those numbers inside not sure if you're on the East Coast or West Coast but if you're on the west coast you should get Wonderland cabins a very knowledgeable person with a lot of genomic material that very few people have or have had the chance to obtain he has the original cot of Louis XIII and green ribbon in stasis Kakashi probiotic earthbox if you make it up there ask him to show it to you none the last I have Brother's Keeper crossed the OG chem from dame kine we are talking on als9 sorry for my spelling auto correct suck fuel is all I grow right now I'm probably one of the only people around with Deebo which I'm going to cross Deebo to Kimbo Kush nobody will be able to f*** with this me personally like keeping stuff open source for the public but this one will be a very limited release just cuz they were both very sought-after and the Kimbo has a very unique turkey and profile and the keeper caught that I received of it having almost teal color to the whole plan very beautiful I think the Kimbo Kush will accentuate it very well I'm new to this site so will keep you guys posted a lot of the work I do as you can see from my name mostly what I work on is land race projects should follow my friend Christopher Rex he owns relics seeds Dynasty seeds calls himself Professor p but have a bunch of breeding stock and breeder cuts have some landrace stuff that he obtained and hunted and I'm asking you know hun and found keepers so may work on once I get the cross I was telling you about kimbo x deebo I mad si crosses off his relic line land race gear and may even down the road if I have time some reverses leo stone at Aficionado send me some very rare stop as well so you may see and Crosses from me down the road off the sangria line and cherry noir line m6ch respect for having me apart of this group havent been apart of anything like this since I was on icmag 8n the early 2000s then went away fro a long bit for this medicine lol


I used to live close to Garberville, I don’t know him personally but he was always kind the times I ran into him. Welcome to rui, lookin forward to seeing your projects. 
Got a couple pics of the og chem we did

Light dep


Outdoor they didn’t do that great despite their size


----------



## Landracefunk master (Mar 12, 2020)

skuba said:


> I used to live close to Garberville, I don’t know him personally but he was always kind the times I ran into him. Welcome to rui, lookin forward to seeing your projects.
> Got a couple pics of the og chem we did
> 
> Light dep
> ...


Looking absolutely gorgeous fam here a pic close up last year outdoor OG chem 8n Maine not a fan of doing outdoor here have to be super select on selection for outdoor but the of chem me and 7 are talking on triggers a little early the cl8ne 8 brought pit here with me gonna look through my 9ld phone and find some better pics of her and the others from last year


----------



## skuba (Mar 12, 2020)

Landracefunk master said:


> Looking absolutely gorgeous fam here a pic close up last year outdoor OG chem 8n Maine not a fan of doing outdoor here have to be super select on selection for outdoor but the of chem me and 7 are talking on triggers a little early the cl8ne 8 brought pit here with me gonna look through my 9ld phone and find some better pics of her and the others from last year


It’s cool to see how they grow in different environments, I bet the cooler temps out there make for tasty buds


----------



## Landracefunk master (Mar 12, 2020)

skuba said:


> I used to live close to Garberville, I don’t know him personally but he was always kind the times I ran into him. Welcome to rui, lookin forward to seeing your projects.
> Got a couple pics of the og chem we did
> 
> Light dep
> ...





skuba said:


> It’s cool to see how they grow in different environments, I bet the cooler temps out there make for tasty buds


----------



## Landracefunk master (Mar 12, 2020)

Mendo purps x NYPD x early girl mycroft there a cl9se up and one not so close from last year that's Sept 4th theres nuthing I've ever br3d that fi kushes any earlier then this like I said not a huge yielder unless u have her good size befor she goes out but the buds littetaly come out as dense and frosty as indoor and can take a full summer of rain with no PM and that's no bullshit and really the pheno I breed with which it's at f2 now so this year will be great really holds the NYPD littetally had a few people vomit who whete trimming wad so grosse almost a smell of grapefruit peaks with this nauseating burnt rubber


----------



## skuba (Mar 12, 2020)

Landracefunk master said:


> Mendo purps x NYPD x early girl mycroft there a cl9se up and one not so close from last year that's Sept 4th theres nuthing I've ever br3d that fi kushes any earlier then this like I said not a huge yielder unless u have her good size befor she goes out but the buds littetaly come out as dense and frosty as indoor and can take a full summer of rain with no PM and that's no bullshit and really the pheno I breed with which it's at f2 now so this year will be great really holds the NYPD littetally had a few people vomit who whete trimming wad so grosse almost a smell of grapefruit peaks with this nauseating burnt rubber


Damn!!!


----------



## RichRoots (Mar 12, 2020)

7/7 bubba kush in the soil, looking for that chocolate/coffee!


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 13, 2020)

The obama kush zkittlez seems very sensitive. I don’t like to overfeed and throw tons of shit at plants with only 3 leaf sets. All my other csi strains are doing great. I just can’t get the Obama zkittlez to darken green. Keeps looking like it’s losing color. I did transplant last night. They were in solos too long they grew exponentially fast in their organic seed mix. If it’s still fucked up after this transplant I will take pics. And will take pics regardless as they grow in size and look more exciting.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Mar 13, 2020)

Gator Bait


----------



## boybelue (Mar 14, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I've read about the rare male found in feminized seeds sometimes posessing the ability to only produce female pollen.
> Imagine the possibilities if the said male bred fire as well.


I had something similar happen with some regular Kiwi 2 pounder seeds, I only bought 5 seeds from the singleseedcentre, ended up with two outdoor and got lucky with a male and a female. Male was wierd with the flat wide stalk, branching wasn’t normal, no opposing branches, what it had was placed erratically on the stalk and was small and grew vertically close to the stalk. Had the thick top, some type of phyllotaxy I guess. Other than that it was straight up male with big hanging stamen not nanners, but all the seed off the other female were all female with the exception of a hermie now and then, maybe 5 or 10%. I’ve grown about a hundred of those seeds over the last 5 yrs or so, all outdoor, and summer 2018 I only grew 4 and one of those 4 was all male again( in appearance anyway) haven’t grown any seed from that male yet but I assume they will be fems. Anybody else have something similar to this happen? I’ve had a lot of wierd shit happen outdoors.


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 15, 2020)

Have a Sweet Pink Stink (bubblegum x purple urkle) going now. See ya in a month.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 15, 2020)

This is a Indiana bubblegum x GSC. The leaf structure looks great and this plant did not get burnt by the 15-0-0 feeding (rookie mistake) Obama/zkittlez Did not like the 15-0-0 feed. And it was even half strength. It was fish powder. All good new growth though , transplant saved the day. We’ll see how it all goes lol.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 15, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Have a Sweet Pink Stink (bubblegum x purple urkle) going now. See ya in a month.
> View attachment 4504719


I have 7 about 10 days into flower, I'll throw up some pics tonight or tomorrow


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 15, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> I have 7 about 10 days into flower, I'll throw up some pics tonight or tomorrow


Hell yeah let's see it!


----------



## OG Doge (Mar 16, 2020)

Chem D x T1000 day 42


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 16, 2020)

OG Doge said:


> Chem D x T1000 day 42View attachment 4505937


CSI for the win. What a frost monster. Hell yeah dude.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 16, 2020)

Sweet pink stink at 12 days 12/12
1,2,3
4,5,6
7, the smallest

Got a good range of phenos, some big and some small, slow but steady growth, not much stretch so far when put into flower.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 16, 2020)

Didn't mean to post my cat.. I'm gonna leave it lol


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 17, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Sweet pink stink at 12 days 12/12
> 1,2,3View attachment 4506493
> 4,5,6View attachment 4506494
> 7, the smallestView attachment 4506503
> ...


Let’s go! Team CSI Growers! I’m diggin it. How long did you veg for ? Have a great day


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 17, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Didn't mean to post my cat.. I'm gonna leave it lol


You need to make him your avatar, that face is great!


----------



## GiovanniJones (Mar 17, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> You need to make him your avatar, that face is great!


^^^ This. ^^^


----------



## GiovanniJones (Mar 17, 2020)

Just had a small order of CSI feminized beans drop from GLO seedbank. One pack of Girl Scout Cookies s1 and a pack of Purple Urkle s1 which I can't wait to start.

They threw in a freebie three-pack of Mud Dog. On the pack is says that it's Chemdog #3 (probably Chemdog #4) x Chemdog '91. So it's basically Chemdog. Nice freebie, I must admit, I wasn't expecting it!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 17, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Didn't mean to post my cat.. I'm gonna leave it lol


Holy shit your cat looks like Dwight Schrute.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 17, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Holy shit your cat looks like Dwight Schrute.


LO FUCKING L


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 17, 2020)

Can someone make that a meme please. the pics and the comment


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 18, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Holy shit your cat looks like Dwight Schrute.


Haha the resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 19, 2020)

Going to put this sour urkle into flower in about 2 weeks. Need to clean her up she is bushy.


----------



## Kaywhy (Mar 20, 2020)

First two pics are of Sweet pink stink, that's a bubblegum x urkle cross I believe. Third pic is gg4 x forum cut and the forth pic is bubblegum x forum cut, all from CSI. There all about 5 days into flower


----------



## Kaywhy (Mar 20, 2020)

Here's a group shot in the tent. They all grew very short and bushy probably due to a little to much light on them I'm guessing as I have a purple planet in the same soil under a diff light that stretched alot more. I'm gonna defoliate soon. Second pic is the purple planet from archive.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 21, 2020)

4/20 needs to get here quicker so I can order my CSI beans I want...


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 21, 2020)

This emerald bay perp is a big bitch


----------



## Kaywhy (Mar 21, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> 4/20 needs to get here quicker so I can order my CSI beans I want...


Where do you order from?


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 21, 2020)

I would do direct. Nspecta gives out a bunch of Freebies too


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 21, 2020)

Direct is good if you wait for a 25% off sale, you have to monitor CSIH instagram because they usually only run for a day on a sunday when nobody is seed shopping. He did one in the middle of the summer, and one around Christmas.

Right now though, GLO has amazing CSIH deals on their limited inventory. You get the same freebies. Here is the relevant part of their mailer. I've made some orders recently with card and had good experiences, lots of people have had bad experiences sending cash though. Caveat Emptor.

http://gloseedbank.com/ 
CSI HUMBOLDT- 

CALI O CROSSES 
Buy 1 pack- $55
Buy 2 packs- $100

DURBAN POISON S1’s 
Buy 1 pack for $55
Buy 2 packs for $100

BUY 2 PACKS OF THE FOLLOWING TK CROSSES FOR $110*PRICE REDUCED*
( you can mix and match as long as both crosses are on the list below) 
OG KUSH x TRIANGLE KUSH ( low stock)
GORILLA GLUE x TRIANGLE KUSH ( low) 
LEMON TREE x TRIANGLE KUSH ( low) 
Obama Kush x Triangle Kush ( low)

Buy 2 packs of Triangle Kush crosses for just $100 ( Other than the 4 crosses listed above) 

Buy 1 pack of any CSI Humboldt cross other than the Triangle Kush crosses for $55
Buy 2 packs of any CSI Humboldt crosses other than the Triangle Kush/ Durban Poison/ Cali O crosses for $95
Buy 4 packs of any CSI Humboldt crosses other than the Triangle Kush/ Durban Poison/ Cali O crosses for $185
Buy 5 packs of any CSI Humboldt crosses other than the Triangle Kush/ Durban Poison/ Cali O crosses for $230

Every 2 packs of CSI gear that you buy comes with a freebie pack provided by the breeder.


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Mar 22, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Just ordered two packs of tk s1s today. These babu coming around to the finish line. View attachment 4456741View attachment 4456742


 look great. any review on the smoke/variation. Just grabbed a handful of packs, and this was one of them.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 22, 2020)

HOMERPIMPSON said:


> look great. any review on the smoke/variation. Just grabbed a handful of packs, and this was one of them.


Really uniform as far as every one I had grew sort of the same. Slight variations in growth rate mostly. Had one throw balls really bad on the lower branches. They were all really leafy, I would suggest heavy defoliation all through flower lol. I left them untouched, wouldn’t do it again. Bubba terpz and smoke. I have 2 more to flower out, but out of the two packs no keepers thus far.

katsus pre98 s1s all look better. But none looking to replace my platinum Bubba at this point.


----------



## 1977cm (Mar 22, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> Direct is good if you wait for a 25% off sale, you have to monitor CSIH instagram because they usually only run for a day on a sunday when nobody is seed shopping. He did one in the middle of the summer, and one around Christmas.
> 
> Right now though, GLO has amazing CSIH deals on their limited inventory. You get the same freebies. Here is the relevant part of their mailer. I've made some orders recently with card and had good experiences, lots of people have had bad experiences sending cash though. Caveat Emptor.
> 
> ...


Do you know if CSI does this for 420? I think I remember it being up to 40% on CSI if you spent a certain amount on 420 last year. I placed my first order at GLO over a week ago. If all goes well I'm going back right away. Great deals.


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 22, 2020)

1977cm said:


> Do you know if CSI does this for 420? I think I remember it being up to 40% on CSI if you spent a certain amount on 420 last year.


I don't remember. Scroll back in his instagram feed to the appropriate time, there will be a "sale" pic.


----------



## 1977cm (Mar 22, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> I don't remember. Scroll back in his instagram feed to the appropriate time, there will be a "sale" pic.


I think he deleted it a while back. I already tried. Not a big deal. Just have to wait and keep an eye out. thanks


----------



## OG Doge (Mar 27, 2020)

Faded out, chopping soon.



Durban x T1000
Chem D x T1000
Chem D x Forum
F Cut x Chem 91
Legend OG x Chem 91


----------



## hicountry1 (Mar 28, 2020)

OG Doge said:


> Faded out, chopping soon.
> View attachment 4515260
> 
> 
> ...


Those look killer but not close to finished yet, what day you at? Most chemdog crosses will be in that 9-10 week range from what I've seen


----------



## OG Doge (Mar 28, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> Those look killer but not close to finished yet, what day you at? Most chemdog crosses will be in that 9-10 week range from what I've seen


True they can go longer but they are getting chopped at 8 weeks. Sometimes things come up that are out of our control. 

The keepers will get their full 9-10 week run next time around.


----------



## goMM (Apr 2, 2020)

G Bub (GG4 x Bubblegum)


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hows the sweet pink stink coming @dubekoms


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm getting ready to harvest this Black D.


An example of her performance in lower light conditions, this plant is on the outer 5 feet of a 1000 watt De HPS,


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 3, 2020)

I've got one Zkittlez s1 in Mid-flower now outdoors and the mold resistance is absolutely pitiful. Smells really good but man, i've had to remove a lot of the nice top nugs already and it still has a few weeks to go. 
I just put out a couple more phenos to flower, hopefully those arent as bad.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 3, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Hows the sweet pink stink coming @dubekoms


They are doing great. At day 30 and starting to frost up and stink really nice. The smell is mouthwatering, like watermelon candy and concord grapes. I'll take some pics tonight.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 3, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> I've got one Zkittlez s1 in Mid-flower now outdoors and the mold resistance is absolutely pitiful. Smells really good but man, i've had to remove a lot of the nice top nugs already and it still has a few weeks to go.
> I just put out a couple more phenos to flower, hopefully those arent as bad.


Grapefruit = bud rot prone ;\ If I remember correctly the Canadian grapefruit clone was used in the cross. I have a lot of experience with it and gave it up for awhile because of this. I think its super wet trichomes have something to do with it.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 3, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Grapefruit = bud rot prone ;\ If I remember correctly the Canadian grapefruit clone was used in the cross. I have a lot of experience with it and gave it up for awhile because of this. I think its super wet trichomes have something to do with it.


didn't know that about the grapefruit cut. I thought since the Z came from Norcal it would do better outside....we have had pretty crap weather lately but its getting nice out.


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 3, 2020)

Does GLO normally have a 4/20 sale? I figure his stuff is already "on sale"...


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 4, 2020)

Day one of flower for the Sweet Pink Stink


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Apr 4, 2020)

Where’s the best place to order csi gear that ships international ?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 4, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Where’s the best place to order csi gear that ships international ?







__





StackPath






theseedsource.com


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 4, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Does GLO normally have a 4/20 sale? I figure his stuff is already "on sale"...


GLO seems like one big giant desperation sale.


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 4, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> GLO seems like one big giant desperation sale.


True, but I know a lot of people outside of the CSI realm go there as well for beans. A few pages back I voiced my concerns about ordering through them and apparently it was a past business partner that shafted a lot of people and GLO has had to pay for it. But recently on the chuckers thread, some dude warned about sending cash to them and a few others confirmed this. So at this point, Id rather invest as little money as possible through his site, as well as use a payable cc, in order to make sure that if he does rip me off, its only a bump and not a wreck.


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 4, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> True, but I know a lot of people outside of the CSI realm go there as well for beans. A few pages back I voiced my concerns about ordering through them and apparently it was a past business partner that shafted a lot of people and GLO has had to pay for it. But recently on the chuckers thread, some dude warned about sending cash to them and a few others confirmed this. So at this point, Id rather invest as little money as possible through his site, as well as use a payable cc, in order to make sure that if he does rip me off, its only a bump and not a wreck.


I'm not complaining, I send them several hundred $$ a month. Never been ripped off & always received what I payed for, using a CC of course.
Just seems desperate when every other day you start a new 48-hour sale.


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 4, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> I'm not complaining, I send them several hundred $$ a month. Never been ripped off & always received what I payed for, using a CC of course.
> Just seems desperate when every other day you start a new 48-hour sale.


Any ideas how to get these notifications? I think he has it to where you have to previously order from him to get them but I'm unsure to be honest. If that's the case I might just pick up a single pack for the big sales...


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 4, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> I'm not complaining, I send them several hundred $$ a month. Never been ripped off & always received what I payed for, using a CC of course.
> Just seems desperate when every other day you start a new 48-hour sale.


I tried twice ordering a couple cheap CSI packs through GLO and they've never sent me an invoice, so I went direct.


----------



## Matix35 (Apr 4, 2020)

Do you think glo still work and ship To canada at this time?just for curiosity


----------



## goMM (Apr 4, 2020)

Matix35 said:


> Do you think glo still work and ship To canada at this time?just for curiosity


Don’t chance it bro with every countries borders closing


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 4, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Any ideas how to get these notifications? I think he has it to where you have to previously order from him to get them but I'm unsure to be honest. If that's the case I might just pick up a single pack for the big sales...




Not sure if you are able to get on the email list unless you buy.


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 4, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> View attachment 4523268
> View attachment 4523269
> Not sure if you are able to get on the email list unless you buy.


Any ideas if there is a coupon code or does he just register them to your email?


----------



## Matix35 (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks highly appreciate and stay safe bro!


----------



## Kaywhy (Apr 4, 2020)

GLO is funny dude. I've been following him on IG through the years on all his diffrent accounts. He has pulled that same going out of business sale b.s. at least three diffrent times now. Dont get me wrong he is the only seedbank I've bought from in a long time and his prices cant be beat but he is one shady dude. It used to crack me up that he has a sale every 42 hours and each sale is better than his last now I think he might be a little mentally challenged


----------



## goMM (Apr 4, 2020)

Matix35 said:


> Thanks highly appreciate and stay safe bro!


U do the same bro


----------



## Matix35 (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks!its time To take a break of seeds for me anyways i have a lot


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 4, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> didn't know that about the grapefruit cut. I thought since the Z came from Norcal it would do better outside....we have had pretty crap weather lately but its getting nice out.


Nah man absolutely not. You would think the same thing with grapefruit being a canuk strain, but it is bud rot hell. Even if shit is in check at 45 humidity. Everyone may remember a very famous old school strain Sweet Tooth. Fuckin awesome, but same bud rot problem from the grapefruit like everything it is in. It is 100% hereditary, but don't let that turn you away from tryin it sort of like hermies and GSC/Cherry Pie/SD. Just keep humidity way down and don't run it outdoors period. Cali-o for the record will do the same thing, but not quite as bad. Positives from grapefruit are amazing terps, medium hvy yields, quick harvests (48-53 days), and great grow profile (don't top it even in crosses). I am buying a zkittlez cross right now /shrug just wont run it outside.


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 4, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Any ideas if there is a coupon code or does he just register them to your email?


No, no coupon code. The price at checkout does not reflect the sale price.
You will receive the discounted price in an invoice that is sent shortly after.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 4, 2020)

SMT69 said:


> this should be some good shit
> 
> GLO delivered in a week, CC, a primo freebie. nice packaging man.


Hey did you run those og x tk yet?


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 5, 2020)

Sweet pink stinks at 31 days from flip
1,2,3,
4,5,6
7, the runt


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 6, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> View attachment 4523268
> View attachment 4523269
> Not sure if you are able to get on the email list unless you buy.



Email him to get on the list. [email protected]


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 6, 2020)

Kaywhy said:


> GLO is funny dude. I've been following him on IG through the years on all his diffrent accounts. He has pulled that same going out of business sale b.s. at least three diffrent times now. Dont get me wrong he is the only seedbank I've bought from in a long time and his prices cant be beat but he is one shady dude. It used to crack me up that he has a sale every 42 hours and each sale is better than his last now I think he might be a little mentally challenged



Yes, but he's got rock bottom prices and pulls through lol. He's got a weird marketing scheme for sure.


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 7, 2020)

Just grabbed a pack of T1000 and Chem91. My first csi humboldt seeds im excited


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 7, 2020)

My emerald bay purp. Not sure why it is cropping sideways all my pics are doing this lol. Wtf 

Her mom.


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 7, 2020)

I guess since it’s a clone it’s not the mom. It’s future self lol.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 7, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Just grabbed a pack of T1000 and Chem91. My first csi humboldt seeds im excited


good choices man


----------



## TinTizzy (Apr 13, 2020)

Oooh got the death row freebies nice


----------



## ChocoKush (Apr 13, 2020)

Whats the flowering time on the Durban Poison S1?

If anyone knows?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 13, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> Whats the flowering time on the Durban Poison S1?
> 
> If anyone knows?


No doubt given genetics 68-73.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 14, 2020)

Sweet pink stink at 42 days. Couple bud shots of my favorites. These are smelling like watermelon airheads and concord grapes, very sweet and addicting.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 15, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Nah man absolutely not. You would think the same thing with grapefruit being a canuk strain, but it is bud rot hell. Even if shit is in check at 45 humidity. Everyone may remember a very famous old school strain Sweet Tooth. Fuckin awesome, but same bud rot problem from the grapefruit like everything it is in. It is 100% hereditary, but don't let that turn you away from tryin it sort of like hermies and GSC/Cherry Pie/SD. Just keep humidity way down and don't run it outdoors period. Cali-o for the record will do the same thing, but not quite as bad. Positives from grapefruit are amazing terps, medium hvy yields, quick harvests (48-53 days), and great grow profile (don't top it even in crosses). I am buying a zkittlez cross right now /shrug just wont run it outside.


Well, I've smoked a few samples of the Zkittles s1 now and I definitely understand the hype. Even for being early, It is some of the best smelling and tasting herb I've grown in a while and decently strong. Sweet melon berry on the inhale with a og kushy exhale, im diggin it. Debating setting up my HPS again and doing a small tent monocrop of it for headstash.


----------



## Kaywhy (Apr 15, 2020)

First pic is Sweetpank stank, second pic is bubblegum cookies and last photograph is gorilla cookies all around day 30 of flower and all from CSI. The 2 stanky pankies I got are considerably smaller than the cookie crosses, one def has a super sweet bubblegum smell and the other is the deeper grape musk from the erk. The Gorilla cook is by far the best producer out the 4 with the BG Cookie coming in as the winner for the frost boss position in the tent.


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Apr 15, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Does GLO normally have a 4/20 sale? I figure his stuff is already "on sale"...


Curious about how you pay GLO? I ordered and got email and that it's on hold until I pay but cant find instructions on how? It said they would tell me? Never got any options? Thanks!


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 15, 2020)

Philismymiddlename said:


> Curious about how you pay GLO? I ordered and got email and that it's on hold until I pay but cant find instructions on how? It said they would tell me? Never got any options? Thanks!


They email you with the invoice and there should be a link to pay with card somewhere in it .


----------



## ChocoKush (Apr 15, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> They email you with the invoice and there should be a link to pay with card somewhere in it .





Philismymiddlename said:


> Curious about how you pay GLO? I ordered and got email and that it's on hold until I pay but cant find instructions on how? It said they would tell me? Never got any options? Thanks!


yup and it might be in your spam inbox


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 16, 2020)

Sweet pink stink week 2 in the left corner.
Really thick stems and leaves, pretty muted smell so far.


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Apr 16, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> yup and it might be in your spam inbox


And roughly how long? I ordered couple days back and still no invoice and nothing in Spam? Anyone have direct email by chance? Thx a ton guys!


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 16, 2020)

What do you guy think would be the quickest flowering strain. Would like a break from all these 70 day strains I'm running


----------



## Matix35 (Apr 16, 2020)

For good flavor strain i heard grapefruit is quick,l.a con,cannalope haze..My mtn trop bx seem finish in 60days,mataro blue...


----------



## Matix35 (Apr 16, 2020)

My 3rd génération clone of original sour diesel finish in less than 60 and zkittle i found flavorfull and finish about 60


----------



## mothersfinest (Apr 16, 2020)

Philismymiddlename said:


> And roughly how long? I ordered couple days back and still no invoice and nothing in Spam? Anyone have direct email by chance? Thx a ton guys!


When I selected pay by mail I never heard back and just canceled the order. A few days later the packs I selected, which became out of stock, due to my order, came back in stock. I then just paid with a credit card. Unfortunately, in the past, many had different issues with him while sending cash. A quick google search will show you what I'm talking about. Shoot, you could just use this site's search and you'll find stuff. Hope this helps.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 16, 2020)

always use a CC when ordering from GLO

I just ordered something this morning and got the invoice about 10 mins later


----------



## mothersfinest (Apr 16, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> always use a CC when ordering from GLO
> 
> I just ordered something this morning and got the invoice about 10 mins later


Were you the one that ordered those csi packs I wanted?


----------



## mothersfinest (Apr 16, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> always use a CC when ordering from GLO
> 
> I just ordered something this morning and got the invoice about 10 mins later


I had laughing faces but I guess those aren't usable here lol


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 16, 2020)

mothersfinest said:


> Were you the one that ordered those csi packs I wanted?


what did you try for? I actually grabbed 2 packs last night and got the invoice for once.


----------



## mothersfinest (Apr 16, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> what did you try for? I actually grabbed 2 packs last night and got the invoice for once.


Just bubba s1 and mendo purps s1. I already have a pack of each but wanted more so I could do a bigger s2ing for my own stash


----------



## mothersfinest (Apr 16, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> what did you try for? I actually grabbed 2 packs last night and got the invoice for once.


I'm sure more will be in stock tomorrow or the next day. That pay by mail order was of a few other things. When I never heard back I saw a cancel button, figured why not.


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 16, 2020)

mothersfinest said:


> I'm sure more will be in stock tomorrow or the next day. That pay by mail order was of a few other things. When I never heard back I saw a cancel button, figured why not.


No worries I grabbed some more t1000 crosses.


----------



## mothersfinest (Apr 16, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> No worries I grabbed some more t1000 crosses.


Dope, i have one t1000 cross, the bubba one


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 16, 2020)

mothersfinest said:


> Were you the one that ordered those csi packs I wanted?


nope wasnt me.I got a Cannarado pack

they probably still have more,just give it a couple hours

GLO only list 2-3 packs at a time to make it seem like everything is about to sell out


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 16, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> What do you guy think would be the quickest flowering strain. Would like a break from all these 70 day strains I'm running


My last run of his Coked out girl scout was pretty quick, think it was like 57 days


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 16, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Grapefruit = bud rot prone ;\ If I remember correctly the Canadian grapefruit clone was used in the cross. I have a lot of experience with it and gave it up for awhile because of this. I think its super wet trichomes have something to do with it.


Oh yeah! I ran grape god by next generation for a few years and I lost at least a pound to mold in all that time. 

Big beautiful cola that would never let you finish with a dehumidifier running full blast with fan going ape shit. 

Great bud, taste and high but that fucking mold was unbeatable. Outdoor was not a good idea either!


----------



## skuba (Apr 16, 2020)

Matix35 said:


> My 3rd génération clone of original sour diesel finish in less than 60 and zkittle i found flavorfull and finish about 60


 Sour diesel takes more like 70 days, maybe even more


----------



## Matix35 (Apr 16, 2020)

Your true!but After 60 day of the switch 12/12 my plants is like this..this a fresh picture ..first time it took 70 yes,but after cloning it 2 generations,they gave me a much more fast finish !i dont really know why..mine is from a Cali conection original diesel which i selected the more diesel..I will try the AJ version in my csi's twin turbo


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 16, 2020)

Matix35 said:


> Your true!but After 60 day of the switch 12/12 my plants is like this..this a fresh picture ..first time it took 70 yes,but after cloning it 2 generations,they gave me a much more fast finish !i dont really know why..mine is from a Cali conection original diesel which i selected the more diesel..I will try the AJ version in my csi's twin turbo


LOL @ claiming a Cali Connection knockoff you grew from seed is "original"


----------



## Matix35 (Apr 16, 2020)

I prefer To select mine from seed is better if semeone have a little experience in real OG and diesel /chem variety,they know diesel with a picture of budz or with big dark sativa leaf like a true OG have 3 finger leaf! keep on growing my friend !! I dont personaly love cali connection, but i can tell you i grown sour power from karma and all pheno was pretty identical of my quality original cut shown.. I have grown a lot of seeds and i always get a good représentation of the parents if not better with no bugz of other people or pm or Whatever.the people here are great!


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 16, 2020)

There you go, that's why people like Swerve will keep getting paid to piss in the gene pool and why it is such a shame that Phylos screwed up so badly.

You don't even know how full of shit you are with your "original sour diesel."


----------



## The Pipe (Apr 17, 2020)

Philismymiddlename said:


> Thanks. On the site there is a line that says credit card/invoice payments but it is not a hot link. Literally nothing to click on? Look at this pic. This is all I see? Any thoughts?


They will email you an invoice from flavor creator to pay....you posted your address in the attachment


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Apr 17, 2020)

Anyone run the skittles crosses? Flo x skittles in particular? Was thinking of doing this strain for my outdoor this year


----------



## Matix35 (Apr 17, 2020)

Iam running right now durban x zkittle from csi all seed germination 100%and 100%female 2week in flower now looking good and healthy !


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 17, 2020)

Im also running a Durban x Zkittlez

Not really sure how long its been flowering...maybe 5 weeks or so

mines has a really sweet candy smell.Kinda like skittles but sweeter


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 17, 2020)

Matix35 said:


> Iam running right now durban x zkittle from csi all seed germination 100%and 100%female 2week in flower now looking good and healthy !


is that a 2x2?

what size pots are you using?


----------



## Matix35 (Apr 17, 2020)

Damnnn... the flavor you describe make me salivate !lol sorry for the bad picture..its a 4x4 tent with 5 pot of 7gallon each with 2 optic 2 growlight


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 17, 2020)

Got some chemd x old family purp and gg4 x bubblegum. Stupid stimulus check lol


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 18, 2020)

Sorry for the side crop all my pics are doing this, on my phone they are good then I upload and it turns even if I go and switch the picture to rotate and edit it still won’t work, fuckkk it dude. Tall plants the emerald bay purp, got a burkle and sour urkle in there.


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 18, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Sorry for the side crop all my pics are doing this, on my phone they are good then I upload and it turns even if I go and switch the picture to rotate and edit it still won’t work, fuckkk it dude. Tall plants the emerald bay purp, got a burkle and sour urkle in there.
> View attachment 4537393


Crop them a little that usually works. Nice girls


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 19, 2020)

zkittlez s1


----------



## hicountry1 (Apr 20, 2020)

Anyone hear/see of any sales today? I haven't seen any posts in quite awhile from him on insta. Happy 420 ya'll!!!


----------



## mothersfinest (Apr 21, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> Anyone hear/see of any sales today? I haven't seen any posts in quite awhile from him on insta. Happy 420 ya'll!!!


Yeah he's been laying low. Posted his sale this afternoon.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 23, 2020)

Got a few things wet today. Just flipped some 91 s1, Rest In Peace, and mud dog. Day 9ish I think? Definitely mid 2nd week. They’re a little rough looking right now and I’m still beating back some fungus gnats, but they should bounce just fine.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 23, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Got a few things wet today. Just flipped some 91 s1, Rest In Peace, and mud dog. Day 9ish I think? Definitely mid 2nd week. They’re a little rough looking right now and I’m still beating back some fungus gnats, but they should bounce just fine.View attachment 4543549View attachment 4543550


Those look nice . I am also liking the look of that pack of golden lion dubking cross. Baba g does good work too.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 23, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Those look nice . I am also liking the look of that pack of golden lion dubking cross. Baba g does good work too.


Yeah I’m really glad I grabbed that pack a lil while back. Apparently he isn’t releasing any more of the old stock. I’m thinking I’ll f2 them for preservation and hopefully find a nice male out of the lot. Been stoked on the Cali king since I read the smf review on 420 mag(I think that’s where it was).


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 25, 2020)

Sweet Pink Stink had almost no stretch, easy to spot lol


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 25, 2020)

Zkittlez s1


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Apr 26, 2020)

I know this is useless without pics, but out of four TKxT1000, I found two that interest me. One has really greasy dense nugs with a smell I can’t describe, the other yielded bigger, frostier nugs with a little purple color and awesome smell. One pheno was really purple, but didn’t really stand out much so I didn’t keep it. The other wasn’t too bad, just not anywhere near the two keepers. I haven’t decided on popping more packs at the moment, but I’m impressed so far with csi


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 26, 2020)

Pizzapunkk said:


> I know this is useless without pics, but out of four TKxT1000, I found two that interest me. One has really greasy dense nugs with a smell I can’t describe, the other yielded bigger, frostier nugs with a little purple color and awesome smell. One pheno was really purple, but didn’t really stand out much so I didn’t keep it. The other wasn’t too bad, just not anywhere near the two keepers. I haven’t decided on popping more packs at the moment, but I’m impressed so far with csi


I bought a second pack of that after growing out 2 plants...its crazy good


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 26, 2020)

I have it written somewhere else but I’m on about day 45 I’d say , still in veg I direct sow seeds in soil. I’m growing chem1 x tk, Obama zkittlez, bubblegum cookies. 

Popped 5 seeds each. I can only speak about veg growth obviously I’m not in flower room yet. The bubblegum cookies 4/5 fast growth and great structure. 1 pheno that is not like the others has some
Of that OGKB leaf a little bit. The Obama zkittlez are all runty with almost no stretch. I have 1 phenotype though that grew beautifully and almost as tall as the bubblegum cookies. I don’t like any but one of my chem1 x TK. They all have this viney branching like some crazy jungle weed lol. I’ll flower them out for sure. But I only kept Clones off one phenotype. I forgot to mention I have a dog shit x old family purple I and I have great expectations for. Anyone see this post and run any of these all the way through yet? I’ll come back with pictures soon.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 26, 2020)

interested to see how the chem1 x tk turns out for sure.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 26, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> interested to see how the chem1 x tk turns out for sure.


Me too. As much as a pain in the ass it is for an amateur like me. I’m still going to flower with it. And going to run some outside full sun.


----------



## hicountry1 (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm running the coked out girl scout and one of the twin turbo diesel packs (the AJ Sour Diesel one) at day 25. the COGS have 2 distinct pheno types so far, really stretchy GSC like and really short stocky Snow leaning ones I assume. Thye TTD one's are all pretty sativa looking some of which are massive. I'll post some pics when I get my lens this week.

I also have 21 Trainwreck S1's about to flip with 2 Spooky's that made it from that pack.


----------



## hicountry1 (Apr 26, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I have it written somewhere else but I’m on about day 45 I’d say , still in veg I direct sow seeds in soil. I’m growing chem1 x tk, Obama zkittlez, bubblegum cookies.
> 
> Popped 5 seeds each. I can only speak about veg growth obviously I’m not in flower room yet. The bubblegum cookies 4/5 fast growth and great structure. 1 pheno that is not like the others has some
> Of that OGKB leaf a little bit. The Obama zkittlez are all runty with almost no stretch. I have 1 phenotype though that grew beautifully and almost as tall as the bubblegum cookies. I don’t like any but one of my chem1 x TK. They all have this viney branching like some crazy jungle weed lol. I’ll flower them out for sure. But I only kept Clones off one phenotype. I forgot to mention I have a dog shit x old family purple I and I have great expectations for. Anyone see this post and run any of these all the way through yet? I’ll come back with pictures soon.


Really interested in the bubblegum cookies, I'm sooooo close to pulling the trigger


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 26, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> Really interested in the bubblegum cookies, I'm sooooo close to pulling the trigger


It’s gorgeous in veg. When other plants were sensitive to feedings the bubblegum cookies just never flinched. If anything so far it’s a hardy plant in my experience. I say get it before it’s gone.


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 26, 2020)

Emerald bay purp 12 days into flower. Her sister is even bigger.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 26, 2020)

Zkittlez


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 27, 2020)

Bubblegum s1


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 29, 2020)

One of my chemdog1 x triangle is giving off roadkill skunk and chem funk in Veg outdoors. Fuck I hope it carries over into flower. I feel like you never know the true smell until the cure is good....


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 29, 2020)

Sour urkle and the bay purp, with a couple eso plants.


----------



## topshelfgeez (Apr 29, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Bubblegum s1


Nice, What kind of scents is she giving?


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 29, 2020)

topshelfgeez said:


> Nice, What kind of scents is she giving?


I want to say a cherry bubblegum. Definitely a bubblegum scent but theres somthing else in there.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 30, 2020)

Chopped a few sweet pink stinks at day 57 from flip 

Ended up burning them a little, they really don't need much nutrients. Low yields of frosty dank grape watermelon candy smelling nugs. Glad I kept cuts, I have my eye on a couple of these that will definitely be grown again.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 30, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Chopped a few sweet pink stinks at day 57 from flip View attachment 4550903
> 
> 
> the one on the left looks super frosty!


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 30, 2020)

Yeah that one is one of my favorites. Denser and more rounded buds compared to the rest with good structure and a deep concord grape smell, I think it leans more towards the urkle. Not a great yield but I think it will do better topped when I grow her in the future. Couple more pics


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 30, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Yeah that one is one of my favorites. Denser and more rounded buds compared to the rest with good structure and a deep concord grape smell, I think it leans more towards the urkle. Not a great yield but I think it will do better topped when I grow her in the future. Couple more picsView attachment 4551171View attachment 4551172


When did yours start fading? Looks great


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 30, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> When did yours start fading? Looks great


About a week after I stopped feeding so around day 50.


----------



## bongrip101 (May 2, 2020)

Sweet Pink Stink day 30, stacks up nicely but lacks in frost and is a bit leafy so far. Smells like a grape...something.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (May 3, 2020)

I put a chemdog1 x tk plant outside at about two feet tall a couple days ago. I don’t know what happened but apparently a plague was unleashed in the middle of the night because my potted rose plant and the ganja plant next to it have no leaves left at all. Like something came and ate every fucking leaf. Lol. Insane. I already sent it to compost pile. It was one of my smelliest plants in veg I’ve ever had.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 3, 2020)

Shitty lights out pics, I haven’t been keeping great track of time but we’ll call it end of week 2.

91s1


Mud dog




rest in peace


----------



## Matix35 (May 4, 2020)

Typical legit OG set of 3 leaves beautifful !


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (May 4, 2020)

Matix35 said:


> Typical legit OG set of 3 leaves beautifful !


That’s an OG thing? I’m not a master grower I haven’t ran a chem or OG until this year lol. I seethe three leafs on my
Chemdog1 x TK. I think I love CSI I bought a couple more packs. Mendo purp s1, OFP, trainwreck s1


----------



## Matix35 (May 4, 2020)

Im not the best reference , but yeah ive grown lot of seed of OG cross (josh D,kosher kush,OG #18..Im growing right now loompa headband x sunset sherbet from canarado and it definetely lanky, stretchy, with set of 3 leaves pretty like the OG i did And for csi, i have a couple of pack as Well i have big hopes for this company the guy seems very nice and he is focused on find TRUE elite strain rare to find with his name inspecta and csi the guy seems To love the plants like we do!Its not cool when you spend 5month on seed who dont come close from the true genetic you suppose To try..p.s sorry for my bad english lol


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (May 4, 2020)

Matix35 said:


> Im not the best reference , but yeah ive grown lot of seed of OG cross (josh D,kosher kush,OG #18..Im growing right now loompa headband x sunset sherbet from canarado and it definetely lanky, stretchy, with set of 3 leaves pretty like the OG i did And for csi, i have a couple of pack as Well i have big hopes for this company the guy seems very nice and he is focused on find TRUE elite strain rare to find with his name inspecta and csi the guy seems To love the plants like we do


Yeah his interviews are very convincing to me that he’s someone who knows what the hell hes doing for sure. Do you know what plant is known for having that vine like branching that weaves it’s way through the plant. I’m see it on a couple of the chem1 x TK as well.


----------



## Matix35 (May 4, 2020)

Nice!I can say loompa headband is one of the most difficult plant i grown and it grow like you said:vine like branching..(btw ,ithink csi have a loompa x gsc )but the josh d i grown did that too and its (triangle kush x sfv OG)my kosher did too..pretty all chem #91 triangle,sfv,pure OG,ghost OG..I know they are several history and thread for this..but its because the smoke is si good lol


----------



## Zipz55 (May 4, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Yeah his interviews are very convincing to me that he’s someone who knows what the hell hes doing for sur*e. Do you know what plant is known for having that vine like branching that weaves it’s way through the plant.* I’m see it on a couple of the chem1 x TK as well.


it must be a TK thing cause my AJ Sour Diesel x TK was the same way


----------



## JewelRunner (May 4, 2020)

yeah I’m hopeful the ghost og crosses throw down some og goodness. The 91 s1’s are throwing a lot of 3 leaves too, I’ll try to get some better pictures with lights on. I beat the piss out of them in veg but they’re looking better. They have some silica on the leaves from foliar still that I should wash off soon.


----------



## Matix35 (May 4, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> yeah I’m hopeful the ghost og crosses throw down some og goodness. The 91 s1’s are throwing a lot of 3 leaves too, I’ll try to get some better pictures with lights on. I beat the piss out of them in veg but they’re looking better. They have some silica on the leaves from foliar still that I should wash off soon.


For the difficulty To grow these genetics, i think they look awesome !beautifull good green healthy !Iam trying silica myself too seems great work


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 4, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> yeah I’m hopeful the ghost og crosses throw down some og goodness. The 91 s1’s are throwing a lot of 3 leaves too, I’ll try to get some better pictures with lights on. I beat the piss out of them in veg but they’re looking better. They have some silica on the leaves from foliar still that I should wash off soon.


They wont. You need TK S1 or a cut of SFV of TK. All the chem crosses are not even close. Chem D for chem then leave it a lone nothing else is needed.


----------



## skuba (May 4, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> They wont. You need TK S1 or a cut of SFV of TK. All the chem crosses are not even close. Chem D for chem then leave it a lone nothing else is needed.


Idk I’ve had some extremely potent and flavorful chem crosses. Maybe not quite on par with chem D, but not far from it


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 4, 2020)

skuba said:


> Idk I’ve had some extremely potent and flavorful chem crosses. Maybe not quite on par with chem D, but not far from it


Me too. But not chem x OGK's. Potent sure had a 29% cut of mine that was passed around for almost decade now of Chem D IBL x SFV OG but nver flavor or smell anywhere near the cuts or many crosses of the two strains. I've now grown out many packs of of all the CSI chem whatever x OG cut whatever and none of them were worth running compared to everything in his library (but the pck crosses), cannarados, or symbiotics. They are watered down OG terps with pretty good yields if you ask me.


----------



## skuba (May 5, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Me too. But not chem x OGK's. Potent sure had a 29% cut of mine that was passed around for almost decade now of Chem D IBL x SFV OG but nver flavor or smell anywhere near the cuts or many crosses of the two strains. I've now grown out many packs of of all the CSI chem whatever x OG cut whatever and none of them were worth running compared to everything in his library (but the pck crosses), cannarados, or symbiotics. They are watered down OG terps with pretty good yields if you ask me.


A good OG hybrid is really hard to come by. I know what you’re sayin


----------



## Matix35 (May 5, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Me too. But not chem x OGK's. Potent sure had a 29% cut of mine that was passed around for almost decade now of Chem D IBL x SFV OG but nver flavor or smell anywhere near the cuts or many crosses of the two strains. I've now grown out many packs of of all the CSI chem whatever x OG cut whatever and none of them were worth running compared to everything in his library (but the pck crosses), cannarados, or symbiotics. They are watered down OG terps with pretty good yields if you ask me.


I have good expectations with my pure bred (pure OG x chem 91) i will pop them maybe this year


----------



## JewelRunner (May 5, 2020)

We’ll see how the rest in peace turns out. I’m really liking the structure on that one mud dog and the 91 s1, hopefully I get a vigorous chemmy yielded out of one of them. I got 7/7 sour diesel/Cali o and 14/15 of the Cali king popped. 2 of the sd/Cali o withered n died after sprouting, that’s my bad though. I was running out of mixed soil so I mixed in some bokashi compost with a few solos and it was probably too rich. I have high hopes for the Cali king, skunkmasterflex said the bud could pass as clone only OG.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 5, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Me too. But not chem x OGK's. Potent sure had a 29% cut of mine that was passed around for almost decade now of Chem D IBL x SFV OG but nver flavor or smell anywhere near the cuts or many crosses of the two strains. I've now grown out many packs of of all the CSI chem whatever x OG cut whatever and none of them were worth running compared to everything in his library (but the pck crosses), cannarados, or symbiotics. They are watered down OG terps with pretty good yields if you ask me.


I haven't tried his Og crosses, I do have a few in my seed bucket. That Gator Bait looks sexy.

I love his Mendo crosses.
He's posted pics of my Black D keeper on his Instagram page a few times.

My keeper cut of Big Bad Wolf is on par with my cut of Chem D in potency, grows larger colas and my Big Bad Wolf has not thrown late flower nanners like the Chem D does.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 5, 2020)

what is mendo flavor vs urkle? is it still grapey? I havent grown either straight up but i have grown some stuff with urkle genetics and I feel like the urkle passes on a musty grape flavor.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 5, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> what is mendo flavor vs urkle? is it still grapey? I havent grown either straight up but i have grown some stuff with urkle genetics and I feel like the urkle passes on a musty grape flavor.


I haven't grown his Urkle, because the Mendo checked all the boxes for me.
I don't really get grape in the flavor, but the buds have a real deep grape almost like a sweet wine aroma.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 5, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> what is mendo flavor vs urkle? is it still grapey? I havent grown either straight up but i have grown some stuff with urkle genetics and I feel like the urkle passes on a musty grape flavor.


I got a pheno of grape bubba by haze which is bubba x mendo purp and you can catch straight grape kool aid terps. Its mixed in with that classic kushy flavor from bubba.

Also the mendo purp I've smoke from shops in cali was grape kool aid too. Right up there with urkel.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 5, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I got a pheno of grape bubba by haze which is bubba x mendo purp and you can catch straight grape kool aid terps. Its mixed in with that classic kushy flavor from bubba.fr
> 
> Also the mendo purp I've smoke from shops in cali was grape kool aid too. Right up there with urkel.


I think I've heard that Urkle comes from Mendo Purps, but don't quote me on it.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 5, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> what is mendo flavor vs urkle? is it still grapey? I havent grown either straight up but i have grown some stuff with urkle genetics and I feel like the urkle passes on a musty grape flavor.


Mendo is sweeter less musty basement (musty basement is a good thing though I don't mean ti to sound bad it is very unique and I like it). His Mendo S1 selection he used in crosses is the ticket. PS smoking on a Banana Purple Punch extract right now that has no purple punch taste, but a very nice banana. I would like to see Banana OG x Mendo S1.


----------



## hicountry1 (May 6, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I think I've heard that Urkle comes from Mendo Purps, but don't quote me on it.


I recently heard Nspecta mention he thought Urkle originated from Tom Hill's PTK lines


----------



## JewelRunner (May 6, 2020)

Mud dog and 91s1 both throwing a fair number of 3 leaf sets. I got around to washing them down today, mainly because my buddy had some mr nice ssh pollen I used on a couple plants and hopefully it helps with cross contamination.


----------



## dubekoms (May 7, 2020)

Last of the sweet pink stinks chopped at day 64


----------



## bongrip101 (May 9, 2020)

Sweet Pink Stink week 5


----------



## Zipz55 (May 10, 2020)

Chem D x GSC


----------



## Zipz55 (May 10, 2020)

Bubblegum x GSC


----------



## Zipz55 (May 10, 2020)

Durban x Zkittlez


----------



## Zipz55 (May 10, 2020)

This is the AJ Sour Diesel x TK that hermed out on me real bad

I grew it out in my basement shower so it wouldn’t pollenate anything else lol

the lighting sucks in the bathroom so pics aren’t that good


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (May 10, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Bubblegum x GSC
> 
> View attachment 4560863


I have 5 of these going right now. They are mostly tall with good spacing. One pheno has a slight ogkb leaf structure. I took clones of all of them regardless. How was your veg period?


----------



## Joedank (May 10, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> This is the AJ Sour Diesel x TK that hermed out on me real bad
> 
> I grew it out in my basement shower so it wouldn’t pollenate anything else lol
> 
> ...


That looks stellar! Too bad it hermed on ya . Looks like a good mix of sour and tk


----------



## Bakersfield (May 10, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> This is the AJ Sour Diesel x TK that hermed out on me real bad
> 
> I grew it out in my basement shower so it wouldn’t pollenate anything else lol
> 
> ...


Looks great!
Did she herm early on you?
I don't see any nanners in the bud.


----------



## Kaywhy (May 10, 2020)

First pic is bubblegum x gsc, second pic is bubble Gum x urkle and last pic is gg4 x gsc. All from CSI and all around day 50. Grown in organic soil mix using only water, microbes and a shot of molasses here and there.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 10, 2020)

Back left emerald bay perp, back right is her sister, front right is sour urkle, then 2 eso plants as well.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 10, 2020)

Anyone with Chem experience know if this is normal? Seems like a lot of the chem crosses are setting buds funny, almost like it auto topped itself right when they started setting.


----------



## Joedank (May 10, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Anyone with Chem experience know if this is normal? Seems like a lot of the chem crosses are setting buds funny, almost like it auto topped itself right when they started setting. View attachment 4561339View attachment 4561340View attachment 4561341


If you don’t have aphids or leafhoppers I would send those pics to Caleb he might know what’s up with that.
I have never seen that before


----------



## JewelRunner (May 10, 2020)

Joedank said:


> If you don’t have aphids or leafhoppers I would send those pics to Caleb he might know what’s up with that.
> I have never seen that before


Fungus gnats are the only pest in the garden. They don’t really seem to be doing much damage, but I’m going to apply some nematodes. I sent him a message maybe he’ll have some insight. All of the Rest In Peace are growing normally. Thanks for mentioning it!


----------



## JewelRunner (May 10, 2020)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Day 53
> Chem 91 s1
> Rock hard buds. Chem funk Terps. Starting to impress after slow start. Ideal for SOG
> View attachment 4302158
> ...


Maybe typical? Mine are only like day 20 but kind of looks similar in growth structure.


----------



## dubekoms (May 10, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Anyone with Chem experience know if this is normal? Seems like a lot of the chem crosses are setting buds funny, almost like it auto topped itself right when they started setting. View attachment 4561339View attachment 4561340View attachment 4561341


Only time something like that happened to me was when I was growing in my buddies basement when we were teenagers. We were at school when his alcoholic dad pinched all the top buds in half to smoke, not that it would've gotten him high anyways because they were like 20 days into flower lol. Made all the buds look weird like that. You sure no one is fucking with them?


----------



## JewelRunner (May 10, 2020)

Yeah definitely not. They don’t look bad, just weird compared to what I normally see. It does look like the finished nugs have growth springin out every which way so maybe this is just how they grow?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 10, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Only time something like that happened to me was when I was growing in my buddies basement when we were teenagers. We were at school when his alcoholic dad pinched all the top buds in half to smoke, not that it would've gotten him high anyways because they were like 20 days into flower lol. Made all the buds look weird like that. You sure no one is fucking with them?


Looks like something I would have tried to pull off on my parents, when I was in my teens, plucking their buds and thinking they wouldn't notice.


----------



## dubekoms (May 10, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Looks like something I would have tried to pull off on my parents, when I was in my teens, plucking their buds and thinking they wouldn't notice.


Yeah his dad had the mindset of a teen. 30 rack a day for 20 something years will do that to you I guess.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 10, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Yeah his dad had the mindset of a teen. 30 rack a day for 20 something years will do that to you I guess.


I bet he was a real role model.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 10, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I have 5 of these going right now. They are mostly tall with good spacing. One pheno has a slight ogkb leaf structure. I took clones of all of them regardless. How was your veg period?


it had good vigor in veg.

kinda squat but that was on purpose.I have full spectrum tuning lights so i mostly veg under 6500k to keep them short


----------



## Zipz55 (May 10, 2020)

Joedank said:


> That looks stellar! Too bad it hermed on ya . Looks like a good mix of sour and tk


im not really mad it hermed

I dont keep cuts anyway

everything is a one off in my garden

hopefully its some fire


----------



## Zipz55 (May 10, 2020)

Kaywhy said:


> View attachment 4561147View attachment 4561148View attachment 4561149
> First pic is bubblegum x gsc, second pic is bubble Gum x urkle and last pic is gg4 x gsc. All from CSI and all around day 50. Grown in organic soil mix using only water, microbes and a shot of molasses here and there.


this looks amazing

I gotta learn how to take better pics lol

I swear the pics i take dont do these plant any justice at all

they look sooooo much better in person


----------



## Zipz55 (May 10, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Looks great!
> Did she herm early on you?
> I don't see any nanners in the bud.


yeah I originally thought it was a male

this was a strange plant.First 3 weeks of flower it didnt have any lady parts at all and had clusters of balls at every single node.I picked every single ball off,took me about 2 hours.Week 4 or 5 of flower is when it exploded.pistols came out and it started flowering faster than any plant Ive grown...even autoflowers

the plant is huge too.About 6 feet tall with excellent branching

I kinda wish it was a male just so I couldve gotten some pollen from it


----------



## Kaywhy (May 10, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> this looks amazing
> 
> I gotta learn how to take better pics lol
> 
> ...


I like to take pictures with lights off using the cameras flash, or in sunlight if possible. I just recently started taking pics of my plants though this year after IL went legal. I just copy off what looks good to me on Instagram, I'm no expert at all.


----------



## hicountry1 (May 11, 2020)

Popped 3 packs of Trainwreck S1’s 20 of them just flowered, you can see the classic leaf structure on all of them


----------



## hicountry1 (May 11, 2020)

Hoping to find some straight  in there!


----------



## hicountry1 (May 11, 2020)

Here’s my favorite Coked Out Girl Scout at day 40, she smells like shortbread cookies, really sweet nose


:sorry for the sideways shots, can't figure out why its posting them this way *fixed*


----------



## MInewgrow (May 11, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> Here’s my favorite Coked Out Girl Scout at day 40, she smells like shortbread cookies, really sweet nose
> View attachment 4562338
> 
> :sorry for the sideways shots, can't figure out why its posting them this way


Mine does this also unless I take a screenshot of the picture.


----------



## hicountry1 (May 11, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Mine does this also unless I take a screenshot of the picture.


Thank you! fixed them now


----------



## El lazer (May 11, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> I use m3 / Michigan made mix with castings and water.


@bongrip101 Looks great! Have you ever reused that M3 soil/recharged it? What ratio of casting to M3 do you if you don't mind me asking? Compost tea? Looks so tasty, water only making my mouth water.


----------



## bongrip101 (May 12, 2020)

El lazer said:


> @bongrip101 Looks great! Have you ever reused that M3 soil/recharged it? What ratio of casting to M3 do you if you don't mind me asking? Compost tea? Looks so tasty, water only making my mouth water.


I'm a fan of dry amendments and top dressing everything. I'm reusing the same pots for the second time and haven't noticed any deficiencies yet!


----------



## hicountry1 (May 12, 2020)

Another shot of Coked Out Girl Scout diff pheno with some early purpling

Here’s one of my Twin Turbo Diesel plants, same day as the COGS day 41. All of these are looking weird, chemdog leaning I guess, just now starting to fill out and too tall


----------



## idlewilder (May 12, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> Another shot of Coked Out Girl Scout diff pheno with some early purplingView attachment 4563443
> 
> Here’s one of my Twin Turbo Diesel plants, same day as the COGS day 41. All of these are looking weird, chemdog leaning I guess, just now starting to fill out and too tall
> View attachment 4563444


How was the stretch on the TTD?


----------



## hicountry1 (May 12, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> How was the stretch on the TTD?


Silly on 3 of the 6, like close to 3x


----------



## Gemtree (May 15, 2020)

Have a death row, chemd x ofp, and gg4 x bubblegum started here's a cool mutation on the death row.


----------



## goMM (May 15, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Have a death row, chemd x ofp, and gg4 x bubblegum started here's a cool mutation on the death row.View attachment 4566468


GG4 x Bubblegum looking like a win


----------



## Gemtree (May 15, 2020)

goMM said:


> GG4 x Bubblegum looking like a win


Yea you were the one that convinced me to grab some. Plus I just wanted to call it g bub lol. My first time trying water only organics so I hope it goes well


----------



## goMM (May 15, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Yea you were the one that convinced me to grab some. Plus I just wanted to call it g bub lol. My first time trying water only organics so I hope it goes well



Like chocolate juicy fruit real shit


----------



## goMM (May 15, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Yea you were the one that convinced me to grab some. Plus I just wanted to call it g bub lol. My first time trying water only organics so I hope it goes well


You’ll kill it she’s a peach I grow all first timers in a one gal....she’s killing it can’t wait to run cuts in a 7 enjoy bro


----------



## Zipz55 (May 15, 2020)

Chem D x GSC


----------



## Gemtree (May 15, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Chem D x GSC
> 
> 
> View attachment 4567135View attachment 4567136View attachment 4567137View attachment 4567138


I was gonna grab those and gg4 x gsc hows the smell?


----------



## Zipz55 (May 15, 2020)

Bubblegum x GSC


----------



## Zipz55 (May 15, 2020)

Durban x Zkittlez


----------



## Zipz55 (May 15, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> I was gonna grab those and gg4 x gsc hows the smell?


this was Chem D leaning pheno in the looks and smell department

has that chem funk,dont really get any cookies smell at all


----------



## JewelRunner (May 15, 2020)

Your plants look amazing man. What’s the nose like on that Durb X zkittlez ?!


----------



## Zipz55 (May 16, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Your plants look amazing man. What’s the nose like on that Durb X zkittlez ?!


kinda smells like twizzlers with a sweet candy smell that I can’t quite figure out mixed in


----------



## MInewgrow (May 16, 2020)

Going into week 5, bud shot of the emerald bay perp.


----------



## bongrip101 (May 16, 2020)

Week 6 
Sweet Pink Stink


----------



## Zipz55 (May 17, 2020)

GLO has the new Durban Poison and UK Cheese crosses up


----------



## goMM (May 17, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> GLO has the new Durban Poison and UK Cheese crosses up


I might have to get that damn wedding cake x cheese


----------



## Zipz55 (May 17, 2020)

goMM said:


> I might have to get that damn wedding cake x cheese


I was eyeing that one too but I already have over a dozen wedding cake crosses that i haven't grown yet.Im also a Lemon Tree fiend and passed on both LT crosses cause I have a shitload of those too

Im at the point where im trying to add genetics that I dont already have to the stash instead of getting 25 different crosses of the same clone

I ended up getting Trainwreck x Durban,Chem D x Durban,and Chem D x UK Cheese

also grabbed a couple of the Medo Purps crosses they restocked(Greasy Grapes and Mendo Purple Cheddar)


----------



## Bakersfield (May 17, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I was eyeing that one too but I already have over a dozen wedding cake crosses that i haven't grown yet.Im also a Lemon Tree fiend and passed on both LT crosses cause I have a shitload of those too
> 
> Im at the point where im trying to add genetics that I dont already have to the stash instead of getting 25 different crosses of the same clone
> 
> ...


That's how I am with the Chem D crosses.


----------



## goMM (May 17, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I was eyeing that one too but I already have over a dozen wedding cake crosses that i haven't grown yet.Im also a Lemon Tree fiend and passed on both LT crosses cause I have a shitload of those too
> 
> Im at the point where im trying to add genetics that I dont already have to the stash instead of getting 25 different crosses of the same clone
> 
> ...


I bullshit you not when I seen the trainwreck x Durban I knew u was going to grab that because we hunt similar strains....chem d x cheese is my sleeper for the best outta the cheese line good shit bro


----------



## Zipz55 (May 17, 2020)

goMM said:


> I bullshit you not when I seen the trainwreck x Durban I knew u was going to grab that because we hunt similar strains....chem d x cheese is my sleeper for the best outta the cheese line good shit bro


Yeah i had to grab the Trainwreck cross.Anything with 2 heavily sativa leaning parents is a automatic cop for me

the whole cheese line should be fire

Cheese is a very slept on strain but its the most relaxing strain I ever smoked

Im probably gonna end up getting 3 or 4 more packs from the cheese line at some point

I wonder why CSI didnt hit any OGs with Durban or Cheese pollen

I feel like the chesse wouldve blended well with alot of those OGs


----------



## goMM (May 17, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Yeah i had to grab the Trainwreck cross.Anything with 2 heavily sativa leaning parents is a automatic cop for me
> 
> the whole cheese line should be fire
> 
> ...


Obama cheese


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (May 17, 2020)

Fuck they’re killing me. I’m so done buying seeds. I want that chem4 x cheese and trainwreck Durban.


----------



## goMM (May 17, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Fuck they’re killing me. I’m so done buying seeds. I want that chem4 x cheese and trainwreck Durban.


You can fucking do it #choptheirfuckingheadoff


----------



## jtgreen (May 17, 2020)

I grabbed cheese s1 but I agree that cheese x d should be crazy good


----------



## Joedank (May 17, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Fuck they’re killing me. I’m so done buying seeds. I want that chem4 x cheese and trainwreck Durban.


Train wreck x Durban ! I am grabbing that for motavation!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 17, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> I grabbed cheese s1 but I agree that cheese x d should be crazy good


I'm surprised he didn't name it the Cheezy D.


----------



## topshelfgeez (May 17, 2020)

any uk cheese x sour diesel packs drop?


----------



## goMM (May 18, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm surprised he didn't name it the Cheezy D.


He just might....drop that on him


----------



## kmog33 (May 18, 2020)




----------



## skuba (May 19, 2020)

goMM said:


> He just might....drop that on him


What about D-Cheese


----------



## hicountry1 (May 19, 2020)

One of my Twin Turbo Diesel plants starting to fatten up. 2nd pic is Coked Out Girl Scout snow leaner.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 19, 2020)

skuba said:


> What about D-Cheese


Good one!
He could get unconventional and just call them Smegma.


----------



## skuba (May 20, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Good one!
> He could get unconventional and just call them Smegma.


I wouldn’t be surprised


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 20, 2020)

Whats up everyone! There are some beautiful looking plants in this thread  

Can anyone explain to me how Zkittlez x Bubblegum would differ from Bubblegum x ZKittlez?

Does the pollen donor dominate offspring or the mother?


----------



## bongrip101 (May 20, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> One of my Twin Turbo Diesel plants starting to fatten up. 2nd pic is Coked Out Girl Scout snow leaner.


Your first pic looks just like the top of my sweet pink stink, she got a fat head lol


----------



## JewelRunner (May 20, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Whats up everyone! There are some beautiful looking plants in this thread
> 
> Can anyone explain to me how Zkittlez x Bubblegum would differ from Bubblegum x ZKittlez?
> 
> Does the pollen donor dominate offspring or the mother?


Father listed second, nspecta says moms are dominant but I’m not convinced it tips one way or the other. I pop packs at a time and I often see leaners both ways and most that land somewhere in the middle.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 20, 2020)

I got 7/7 sour deez/Cali o to throw rap roots but two damped off. Got five chugging along next to a bunch of Cali kings and one accidental Cannarado cross.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 20, 2020)

My chem 91 s1, RIP, muddog tent is coming along. Definitely not my finest run but I should be able to flesh out what’s worth keeping around for a second run or not. I burned a few plants with foliar and these fungus gnats have been out of hand, although it seems like the nematodes knocked them back really well. Way less flyin around these days. I’m switching over to drain to waste and running Athena pro next round, Sick of mixing soil and dealing with fungus gnats. Also got rid of my 1000w single Enders, running 1260 led watts per 5x5 full tilt, probably actually closer to 900w how I have them dimmed. Couple different 91 s1’s day 28 I’d guess.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 20, 2020)

91 s1, probably the best structure on this one. Good branching and dense flower so far. Hit a few branches with ssh pollen.


a few Rest In Peace. The first one is smelling good and kushy early. Earthy lemon funk. That one got a few branches hit with ssh pollen.



A mud dog


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 20, 2020)

Just want to thank people for announcin the cheese drop. There was 4 packs released of a certain something fuckin awesome...that I can't thank you enough for! Mad /bow


----------



## hicountry1 (May 21, 2020)

Other than his Chem 91 stuff where do you guys think his best fuel profiles come from? Looking to sift something else from him, what about White Fire #43 x Triangle Kush?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 21, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> Other than his Chem 91 stuff where do you guys think his best fuel profiles come from? Looking to sift something else from him, what about White Fire #43 x Triangle Kush?


His chem stuff was not really gassy at all more skunky muted chemdog smells. Not even a lot of chemical smell really but there was some in certain phenos (Chemd and its crosses have spoiled me I guess nothing touched the smell of chm d and crosses I have had as far as chem smell). The wifi cross will definitely have some crazy gas phenos. I actually didn't notice that one and really want it now. The pure TK lines are gassy and anything with real OGK cuts he uses that aren't crossed to chemdog genes will have crazy gas phenos.


----------



## RancidDude (May 21, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Yeah his interviews are very convincing to me that he’s someone who knows what the hell hes doing for sure. Do you know what plant is known for having that vine like branching that weaves it’s way through the plant. I’m see it on a couple of the chem1 x TK as well.


 Triangle Kush does that


----------



## unfiltered (May 21, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> His chem stuff was not really gassy at all more skunky muted chemdog smells. Not even a lot of chemical smell really but there was some in certain phenos (Chemd and its crosses have spoiled me I guess nothing touched the smell of chm d and crosses I have had as far as chem smell). The wifi cross will definitely have some crazy gas phenos. I actually didn't notice that one and really want it now. The pure TK lines are gassy and anything with real OGK cuts he uses that aren't crossed to chemdog genes will have crazy gas phenos.


I concur with the statements regarding the Chem not having much smell, let alone gas. I had recently harvested a Chemdog 91 s1 and grow went fine/normal. However, there was absolutely not much smell during flowering. Maybe this pheno was like that and we are talking about s1 here, so any random traits could have come out. After two weeks in the jar / curing, there's some cookie dough smell, but no gas or pine at all which is kind of disappointing but the high was rather potent, cerebral, energetic, and later become a bit heavy with some body relaxation. Anyway, I wonder if any of the aroma will come out after a long cure. I'm still trying to get to know the final product.


----------



## unfiltered (May 21, 2020)

Anyone knows whether GLO Seed Bank is still in business? I haven't received any promo email from them in a while. Back then, they were sending out sales promo every single damn week, but in the recent weeks, there's absolutely nothing.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 21, 2020)

Get and grow the Big Bad Wolf and all your lack of chem and gas will be resolved. 

My Big Bad Wolf is more Chem D smelling than my cut of Chem D.
It is the Phinest cut of Chem D so that might explain it?


----------



## Gemtree (May 21, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> Anyone knows whether GLO Seed Bank is still in business? I haven't received any promo email from them in a while. Back then, they were sending out sales promo every single damn week, but in the recent weeks, there's absolutely nothing.


I still get them every three days or whatever lol


----------



## unfiltered (May 21, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Get and grow the Big Bad Wolf and all your lack of chem and gas will be resolved.
> 
> My Big Bad Wolf is more Chem D smelling than my cut of Chem D.
> It is the Phinest cut of Chem D so that might explain it?


Thanks for the tips! I had my eyes on that strain.

Yeh, one of the main reasons why I wanted to try Chem was for the gas and pine.

How uniform is Big Bad Wolf? How many beans did you pop to get that super gassy pheno?

Can you go into detail on the smoke report?


----------



## Gemtree (May 21, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> His chem stuff was not really gassy at all more skunky muted chemdog smells. Not even a lot of chemical smell really but there was some in certain phenos (Chemd and its crosses have spoiled me I guess nothing touched the smell of chm d and crosses I have had as far as chem smell). The wifi cross will definitely have some crazy gas phenos. I actually didn't notice that one and really want it now. The pure TK lines are gassy and anything with real OGK cuts he uses that aren't crossed to chemdog genes will have crazy gas phenos.


Are his chem d strains stanky? Got a couple of those and a pack of 91 s1 :/


----------



## hicountry1 (May 21, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> I concur with the statements regarding the Chem not having much smell, let alone gas. I had recently harvested a Chemdog 91 s1 and grow went fine/normal. However, there was absolutely not much smell during flowering. Maybe this pheno was like that and we are talking about s1 here, so any random traits could have come out. After two weeks in the jar / curing, there's some cookie dough smell, but no gas or pine at all which is kind of disappointing but the high was rather potent, cerebral, energetic, and later become a bit heavy with some body relaxation. Anyway, I wonder if any of the aroma will come out after a long cure. I'm still trying to get to know the final product.


I completely agree with this. My AJ Sour Diesel x Chem 91's (twin turbo diesel) are at day 51 and have little to no smell. It's very odd as they are getting fat and sticky. I'm pretty disappointed with the lack of gas, looks like big bad wolf and wifi 43 x triangle kush here I come. Thanks all for the input!


----------



## waterproof808 (May 22, 2020)

the zkittlez s1 presses out nicely. this is just the small larfy lowers


----------



## skuba (May 22, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> the zkittlez s1 presses out nicely. this is just the small larfy lowers
> 
> View attachment 4573454


DId they carry the zkittlez flavor for the most part? That is b e a utiful


----------



## waterproof808 (May 22, 2020)

skuba said:


> DId they carry the zkittlez flavor for the most part? That is b e a utiful


I've honestly never tried legit zkittlez flowers, but they were all really nice smelling plants. They smell like bubblegum in early flower but then start getting an interesting fruity hawaiian punch with grapefruit zest smell towards the end.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 22, 2020)

the aroma from this Chem D x GSC pheno is intense 

just smells like old school weed we smoked back in the 90s before i knew weed had names

No gas,chem,fruity,candy,cookies,or ice cream terps

just that old school funk that can only be described as smelling like weed lol

I love it


----------



## Gemtree (May 22, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> the aroma from this Chem D x GSC pheno is intense
> 
> just smells like old school weed we smoked back in the 90s before i knew weed had names
> 
> ...


Nice I just got that with my useful chocolate diesel crosses. The cd doms are just oldschool dank terps


----------



## Bakersfield (May 22, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> the aroma from this Chem D x GSC pheno is intense
> 
> just smells like old school weed we smoked back in the 90s before i knew weed had names
> 
> ...


That's weird.
No Chem D smells in the whole pack?

This is the same cross as Mamiko's Chem Cookies from where the GMO came from.
When I grew out a pack of Chem cookies, every pheno was Chem D and gassy.

Maybe CSI has hoe'd that cut out too many times and she's losing expression in the crosses?


----------



## Zipz55 (May 22, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Nice I just got that with my useful chocolate diesel crosses. The cd doms are just oldschool dank terps


interesting

i figured the Choc D would have chocolate terps from the Chocolate Trip

I might have to bump Chem D x Chocolate Diesel to the to of my list for my next run

should be a great mix


----------



## JewelRunner (May 22, 2020)

This Rest In Peace has the typical OG structure and it’s smelling like classic OG at dayish 30. Some of the 91 s1’s and crosses aren’t throwing much terps yet but this guy is looking promising. I have a mud dog that’s looking frosty and giving off some lemony terps at this point, and a couple s1’s that might finish up nice. Definitely not all bangers but there’s some stuff looking decent already.


----------



## Gemtree (May 22, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> interesting
> 
> i figured the Choc D would have chocolate terps from the Chocolate Trip
> 
> ...


Some do have the chocolate terps I've ran 3 different crosses and it varies between chocolate and oldschool terps. That chem d one should be interesting.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 22, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> That's weird.
> No Chem D smells in the whole pack?
> 
> This is the same cross as Mamiko's Chem Cookies from where the GMO came from.
> ...


no no no,this is just from 1 seed

I dont pop whole packs

just 1 seed per strain when running fems and 2-3 per strain when running regs

I like to have a variety of different smokes on hand

pretty sure there will be some chem and cookies smelling phenos in the pack but this one had neither as of right now


----------



## RancidDude (May 23, 2020)

Triangle Kush x T1000 Day 24F Smells amazing


----------



## idlewilder (May 23, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Triangle Kush x T1000 Day 24F Smells amazing View attachment 4574365
> View attachment 4574366


Hit em with some extra mg


----------



## Pizzapunkk (May 24, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Triangle Kush x T1000 Day 24F Smells amazing View attachment 4574365
> View attachment 4574366


My TK is a week behind yours. I found two phenos that stuck out, out of four. One is really greasy with smaller nugs, and the other is really frosty with a little purple. I’ll actually take some pics this run


----------



## RancidDude (May 24, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Hit em with some extra mg


I am going to later today. They were neglected for a few days.


----------



## unfiltered (May 24, 2020)

Anyone got Triangle Kush and/or TK crosses smoke reports?


----------



## bongrip101 (May 24, 2020)

Day 50 for sweet pink stink, she definitely got some thickness. Grape flintstone vitamins all the way.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 24, 2020)

The last 2 pages answered most of my questions good job .. I did pop 2 seeds of gsc x bubble gum and wanted to kno if any one ran the white x gsc ?

I was gonna pop bad wolf also but mehh I’ll wait .. weird the chem crosses have no smell I almost bought the twin turbo diesel just now


----------



## MInewgrow (May 25, 2020)

My sour urkle, has a old school skunky smell Or just diesel just pure funk I dig it.


----------



## hicountry1 (May 25, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> The last 2 pages answered most of my questions good job .. I did pop 2 seeds of gsc x bubble gum and wanted to kno if any one ran the white x gsc ?
> 
> I was gonna pop bad wolf also but mehh I’ll wait .. weird the chem crosses have no smell I almost bought the twin turbo diesel just now


That was only the Chem 91 x's I believe, Big Bad Wolf was recommended as it has the Chem D in it which has the fuel profile.


----------



## Kaywhy (May 25, 2020)

First two pictures are of the gg4 x gsc, third and fourth pic is the bubblegum x gsc, the last two pictures are the bubblegum x urkle. I took the tops off the bbg x urk to dry and left the lowers on to finish a bit longer, not something I usually do but I didnt clean up the bottoms as good as I shoulda and I got a little extra time before I need to use that space. These 3 are all around day 65, ima go ahead and give them the chop on day 75.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 26, 2020)

A couple of these mud dogs are looking really nice. Day 35, I’m figuring they’ll go 65-70 but we’ll see.


----------



## RancidDude (May 27, 2020)

First pic is lowers of tk x t1000. Day 29


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 27, 2020)

She is starving it looks. Feed her quite bit more I say. You should have some awesome smells around day 40.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 27, 2020)

Yeah looks like you either aren’t feeding it any nutes or the ph is off and the plant isn’t getting any food

leaves shouldn’t be yellowing like that this early in flower

i dealt with this problem a couple grows ago when my ph pen calibration was off


----------



## RancidDude (May 27, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> She is starving it looks. Feed her quite bit more I say. You should have some awesome smells around day 40.


I just fed her. She's definitely starving. Im used to feeding every 3-4 days but this girl is a super heavy feeder for some reason. The ph definitely isn't off I use a pen then test with the drops as backup. She's just underfed.


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jun 3, 2020)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> View attachment 3821005 View attachment 3821006 View attachment 3821008 View attachment 3821011 Happy hump day


What's the buzz like?


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 3, 2020)

Shitty pic of Sweet Pink Stink almost week 9,


----------



## matey420 (Jun 3, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Shitty pic of Sweet Pink Stink almost week 9,
> View attachment 4584252


She's amazing isn't she? I miss her very much.


----------



## toomp (Jun 4, 2020)

Kaywhy said:


> View attachment 4561147View attachment 4561148View attachment 4561149
> First pic is bubblegum x gsc, second pic is bubble Gum x urkle and last pic is gg4 x gsc. All from CSI and all around day 50. Grown in organic soil mix using only water, microbes and a shot of molasses here and there.


which one was stronger?


----------



## toomp (Jun 4, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> View attachment 4569283View attachment 4569284View attachment 4569285


what is this?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2020)

toomp said:


> what is this?


Tahoe x tk


----------



## Kaywhy (Jun 5, 2020)

toomp said:


> which one was stronger?


The two girl scout crosses are still drying, I haven't tried them yet. I had two sweet pink stinks, that's bubblegum x urkle, one pheno was real nice and the other was weak as hell. Just going off looks and size I would highly recommend the bubblegum cookies.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 5, 2020)

I have 2 bubble gum cookies like a week old .. one of them has the longest root I’ve ever seen in my life on a week old plant .. those plants have some vigor 

Im debating on dropping 2 chem d cookies or big bad wolf ..


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 5, 2020)

Here’s a shot of my emerald bay perp, had to cut it down a week or so early because of a light leak, got a few seeds but you live and learn.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 6, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I have 2 bubble gum cookies like a week old .. one of them has the longest root I’ve ever seen in my life on a week old plant .. those plants have some vigor
> 
> Im debating on dropping 2 chem d cookies or big bad wolf ..


pop that chem d cookies, gotta be a reason csi charging $250 a pack


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 6, 2020)

I got a chemd x t1000 going calling it C1000. I'll post pics when it's bigger


----------



## Matix35 (Jun 7, 2020)

Durban x zkitlle near the end!its the pheno looking more landrace sativa i think its a good représentation of the REAL durban poison  very intense parfume on this one very Nice To grow !i got other pheno coming too,one with real zkittle smell blend with it a real gem for me i love CSI


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jun 7, 2020)

Popped an entire pack of chem d in water, taproot came out and then all died... second CSI pack that went to shit. A good reminder why I abandon the seed game


----------



## RancidDude (Jun 7, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Popped an entire pack of chem d in water, taproot came out and then all died... second CSI pack that went to shit. A good reminder why I abandon the seed game


Rapid Rooters


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jun 7, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Rapid Rooters


They were all placed in RR after the shells cracked. Successfully germinated 100s of seeds during my time


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Jun 8, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> They were all placed in RR after the shells cracked. Successfully germinated 100s of seeds during my time


I’m garbage at growing from seed and had no issues putting CSI seeds straight into coco after germing. I wonder if it could be a water issue?


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 8, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> pop that chem d cookies, gotta be a reason csi charging $250 a pack


Lol 50 bucks at glo this weekend, got some.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 8, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Lol 50 bucks at glo this weekend, got some.


same! cant pass that up..
along with white x durban and tk x bubblegum


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 8, 2020)

Got the white tk, and gg4 x bg, lol. Great minds think alike. Also got the wedding cake x ukcheese


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 8, 2020)

Had an order dissapear in the mail directly from CSI, emailed them once to explain(Didnt ask for a resend). Within 12 hours I had new tracking for my small, 1 pack order.
Be kind and patient when something goes wrong with your seed order, you might get hooked up.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 8, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Lol 50 bucks at glo this weekend, got some.


Same..got the bubba s1 too


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 8, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> They were all placed in RR after the shells cracked. Successfully germinated 100s of seeds during my time


Couple of my cannarados just fizzled out like that too. Wonder if it's old seed stock.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 8, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Got the white tk, and gg4 x bg, lol. Great minds think alike. Also got the wedding cake x ukcheese


that wedding cake x uk was 4th in line, ill have to go back for that
would have been dope to see CSI work with the wedding cake a little


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 8, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> that wedding cake x uk was 4th in line, ill have to go back for that
> would have been dope to see CSI work with the wedding cake a little


He had no need too. Just as good and better were in his Forum x SFV OGK and TK x Forum. He has the keys to pretty much anything he wants with his clone list and access. TK S1's will give you some vanilla Malibu pure kush like phenos.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 9, 2020)

those og/bubba crosses sound great


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 9, 2020)

Some things are so good you just don't mention them.


----------



## RancidDude (Jun 11, 2020)

TK x T1000 Week 6. So happy I took cuts. Shit is loud af!


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 11, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> TK x T1000 Week 6. So happy I took cuts. Shit is loud af! View attachment 4592388View attachment 4592389


That stuff is gassssss, mine went 10 weeks


----------



## RancidDude (Jun 11, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> That stuff is gassssss, mine went 10 weeks


Im going to try to let her go to 10 but might chop at 9ish or 9 1/2


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 12, 2020)

Tk x t1000 is so fucking fire. I still have my cut and I dont keep alot of cuts lmao.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 12, 2020)

If you could pick 2 of these 3,which 2 would you choose

Wifi43 x TK
Obama Kush x TK
GG4 x TK


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 12, 2020)

This death row freebie is the stankiest veg plant I've had in a while. Only like 12" tall and stinking up the tent with dogshit/kush smell. Excited to see what it makes.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 12, 2020)

Has anyone grown out the Fire OGK x Bubba Kush? I have bunch of these and I am really wanting to pop them.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 12, 2020)

Tk x t1000 has just been put on my radar 

I have some space but don’t kno what to pop .. the bubble gum cookies I have are vigorous biggest sprouts so far I’m guessing they lean to the gum

I don’t wanna go with the popular choices I want some gas andI want it to be diff .. tk x t1000 is sounding right


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 12, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Has anyone grown out the Fire OGK x Bubba Kush? I have bunch of these and I am really wanting to pop them.


Gimme 3 weeks and I'll pop some w/you if you're down


----------



## mindriot (Jun 12, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Has anyone grown out the Fire OGK x Bubba Kush? I have bunch of these and I am really wanting to pop them.


 I have one about a week into germination


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 12, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Has anyone grown out the Fire OGK x Bubba Kush? I have bunch of these and I am really wanting to pop them.


have em in my cart lol. Super torn between those, wifi x TK, or big bad wolf


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 12, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Gimme 3 weeks and I'll pop some w/you if you're down


Haha I would definitely do this with you but I am going to need at least 6 months ;\ selling house and moving states. Paused things for now with covid shit. I was worried I was going to have a bunch of stale buds with no customers. I mean half my clientele lost their jobs lol (food and bev). I think the stimulus would have kept things up but at the time I made the decision this was not even up for debate.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 12, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Haha I would definitely do this with you but I am going to need at least 6 months ;\ selling house and moving states. Paused things for now with covid shit. I was worried I was going to have a bunch of stale buds with no customers. I mean half my clientele lost their jobs lol (food and bev). I think the stimulus would have kept things up but at the time I made the decision this was not even up for debate.


No worries man, hope shit goes smoothly


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 12, 2020)

Hows his cut of sour diesel he uses? Think I'm about to go on a sour binge.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 12, 2020)

Just popped another pack of tk s1s along with some double take and double trouble (fire og x bubba and og kush x bubba)


----------



## RancidDude (Jun 12, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Tk x t1000 has just been put on my radar
> 
> I have some space but don’t kno what to pop .. the bubble gum cookies I have are vigorous biggest sprouts so far I’m guessing they lean to the gum
> 
> I don’t wanna go with the popular choices I want some gas andI want it to be diff .. tk x t1000 is sounding right


I popped one seed and got an amazing plant that I will probably keep forever.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 12, 2020)

Just planted a mendo purple kush. This one is supposed to be good and a pheno up in OR I think is called obama kush. Popped pretty quick for being 6 years old.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 12, 2020)

I wanna kno more on that bc I had Obama kush indoors a few times and it’s fire but didn’t remind me of any purple kush I kno or any purple .. it’s deff kushy big round nugs


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 13, 2020)

genetics are Mendo Purple x Bubba Kush(reversed). Did it remind you of a purple/grape bubba?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 13, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> genetics are Mendo Purple x Bubba Kush(reversed). Did it remind you of a purple/grape bubba?


They both breed pretty true. It will 1 millions percent be what you think it should be. Man that is going to so fire...I really want a pack just to see wtf is up. The TK x Mendo and t1000 is all super nice. You will get example of both parents and hybrids.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 13, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> genetics are Mendo Purple x Bubba Kush(reversed). Did it remind you of a purple/grape bubba?


lit reminded me of typical sweet kush .. think bubba kush less hashy I’m guessing the purple is making it sweet but still kushy .. it looks like it can be bubba x mendo the nugs are round and semi fluffy but has a lot of bag appeal get more frost than plain bubba and it does have purple colorings with a light green hue .. I enjoyed smoking this

I think the potency was ok ..this one is a nice high with a lot of flavor but not gonna crush you


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 13, 2020)

personal fav is burkle 2.0 (purple urkle x bubba). cant find another pack anywhere tho


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 13, 2020)

I've got the 3 Queens White Fire #43 x Bubba Kush X Rudeboi OG ..... taste like Bubba on steroids ... 3 Queens is bomb


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 13, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> personal fav is burkle 2.0 (purple urkle x bubba). cant find another pack anywhere tho


I heard this for years about burkle.


----------



## SMT69 (Jun 13, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Popped an entire pack of chem d in water, taproot came out and then all died... second CSI pack that went to shit. A good reminder why I abandon the seed game


Same. I popped a whole fem pack of tk x ogk and all popped roots then ALL died.

Been growing for 2 years now and my germination game is always close to 100%

Anyways I'm dying for some dank kush, im just weary now about csi, I'm thinking the reverse S1's seeds process must be difficult and some seeds dont come out right?

Im really wanting to try his TK s1's tho


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 13, 2020)

Here’s some burkle from like 2 months ago. And a cut I stuck outside(the big one) about a month ago.


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 14, 2020)

Which uk cheese hybrids is everyone grabbing? Anyone know what it will add to the cross? I think I should grab a couple of the chem 91 x UK cheese, sounds like it would be super smelly.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 14, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Here’s some burkle from like 2 months ago. And a cut I stuck outside(the big one) about a month ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4594537View attachment 4594538


I've smoked burkle from a store out here. Not sure which version, but it was dank and purple night time weed.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 14, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Which uk cheese hybrids is everyone grabbing? Anyone know what it will add to the cross? I think I should grab a couple of the chem 91 x UK cheese, sounds like it would be super smelly.


The wedding cake is an absolute must have. They are a dream match. I would definitely be trying uk x mendo or urkle too if he has it. Cheese really blends awesome with purple forest fruit smelling varieties. It would be awesome if hed knock up blueberry indica with it....


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 14, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> The wedding cake is an absolute must have. They are a dream match. I would definitely be trying uk x mendo or urkle too if he has it. Cheese really blends awesome with purple forest fruit smelling varieties. It would be awesome if hed knock up blueberry indica with it....


Great response, thanks. If he has the same or similar cut of blueberry indica that bodhi has that would indeed be a great cross.


----------



## 45thN (Jun 14, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Which uk cheese hybrids is everyone grabbing? Anyone know what it will add to the cross? I think I should grab a couple of the chem 91 x UK cheese, sounds like it would be super smelly.


I wasn't able to find much info about how the cheese is playing in the crosses he's made thus far. Tried to reach out to him through IG but didn't hear anything (wasn't expecting to, it was a long shot). I grabbed two packs of the lemon tree x uk cheese. I have kush and chem seeds all over the house right now so I thought I'd add something different to the mix. I'll put something up here when I get to them, but it's not likely to happen for a while.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 14, 2020)

45thN said:


> I wasn't able to find much info about how the cheese is playing in the crosses he's made thus far. Tried to reach out to him through IG but didn't hear anything (wasn't expecting to, it was a long shot). I grabbed two packs of the lemon tree x uk cheese. I have kush and chem seeds all over the house right now so I thought I'd add something different to the mix. I'll put something up here when I get to them, but it's not likely to happen for a while.


email him, always responds


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 14, 2020)

agree on the fruit + cheese. Grew lavender x cheese from delicious. awesome stuff. He has Cheese S1s too that I would b interested in


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 16, 2020)

A week or so cure and the emerald bay perp smells like juicy fruit or Slight pineapple definitely fruity.


----------



## RancidDude (Jun 18, 2020)

Triangle Kush x T1000 Week 7. I hope she's ready around 60-63 days. I really can't afford to wait much longer.


----------



## hicountry1 (Jun 19, 2020)

Waiting on my twin turbo diesel and Coked out Girl Scout to get trimmed and I’ll post finished product shots. Here is one of my 20 Trainwreck S1’s and second shot is Spooky. Both at day 42.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 19, 2020)

Two Rest In Peace gonna get another look for sure. This run hasNt been the cleanest but I should be able to do em proper justice next go around. I’ll back up these rips, a mud dog that is looking great, and one or two 91’s that look ait.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 19, 2020)

One of the 91 s1’s I’ll keep around until I can figure out what’s what. Lil lower branch on her. I plastic pots/bags fungus gnats were raping these things early on. Nematodes did work on them, but When I run cloth pots they’re never a big problem.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 20, 2020)

Why the asterisk by the Wedding Cake in the crosses? Lol Like the Chem 1 is prob Chem 4 in the Mud Dog, only no explanation? Just curious, don't see it mentioned on IG, but didn't look real hard, lol


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 20, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Why the asterisk by the Wedding Cake in the crosses? Lol Like the Chem 1 is prob Chem 4 in the Mud Dog, only no explanation? Just curious, don't see it mentioned on IG, but didn't look real hard, lol


I think it's the ice cream cake cut , dont quote me tho


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 20, 2020)

Ok found it


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 20, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 21, 2020)

wtf,so CSI Wedding Cake cut is really Birthday Cake?

that disappointing

wish I knew that before I copped the Cheese and Cali-O crosses

I already have several Birthday Cake crosses from Cannarado


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 21, 2020)

I wanna say there two bday cuts for sure the mislabeled and the real one 

I had both not cuts the product .. I have the “wedding cake“ now it’s deff bday cake .. the mislabeled one doesn’t swell and the nugs are smaller With almost no density .. bright green stanks tho

the real bday cut gets big nugs and smells stronger.. they both stink but the bday cut Has a darker green look overall and the taste is more pine

I think a few people have mislabeled cuts tbh .. the bday cake reminds me of Obama kush in looks and smell


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 21, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> wtf,so CSI Wedding Cake cut is really Birthday Cake?
> 
> that disappointing
> 
> ...


I really hope this is not the case. Cherry Pie x cookies is completely fucking different than seed junky wedding cake.... Not even close to the same and definitely not why I bought the beans either. I see no asterisk anywhere and no explanation of the cut being different from what everyone knows as wedding cake.

Someone ask in email he usually answers can take awhile.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 21, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I really hope this is not the case. Cherry Pie x cookies is completely fucking different than seed junky wedding cake.... Not even close to the same and definitely not why I bought the beans either. I see no asterisk anywhere and no explanation of the cut being different from what everyone knows as wedding cake.
> 
> Someone ask in email he usually answers can take awhile.


What I posted is his reply through email.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 21, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> What I posted is his reply through email.


Damn that is really frustrating. It will be incredible pot I have grown a ton of different cherry pie x (x) cookie cut but not at all what I was buying it for. Going to have to make what I wanted then out of the s1's. Really glad you posted this save me a head ache because I would have known immediately the genes were off around 20 day flower.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 21, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I really hope this is not the case. Cherry Pie x cookies is completely fucking different than seed junky wedding cake.... Not even close to the same and definitely not why I bought the beans either. I see no asterisk anywhere and no explanation of the cut being different from what everyone knows as wedding cake.
> 
> Someone ask in email he usually answers can take awhile.


my Wedding Cake x Cali-O pack has the asterisk

GLO hasn’t shipped my Wedding Cake x Cheese pack yet so i don’t know if those packs have the *

I might email GLO and see if i can get a different cross instead


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 21, 2020)

I am going to open and find mine later but positive no asterisk on pack and sure as hell wasnt one in the post i bought them from. I would have done more than an asterisk. This is a big difference in genes. Oh well not upset just disappointed I don't get to grow out what I thought I had and it doesnt exist on top of that.


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Jun 22, 2020)

Nuclear Winter [humboldt snow x chem 91]

First run at CSI gear, picture was about 10-14 days before the chop.

I ran some Snausages along side these and really enjoyed both.

Im a rookie but both plants were a pleasure to grow and easy to keep happy. Neither displayed any intersex traits. 

The snausages did require slightly more support.

Aroma:
Nuclear Winter - Earthy, Sweet,
Snausages - Sharp, Piney, Sour

The nuclear winter is stimulating while being easy on the senses. It has a calming and comforting aroma that keeps you coming back for more.

The Snausages is very bright/sharp and in your face, an extreme arousal for the senses akin to being slapped in the face, it will wake you up.

Taste I find is best experienced after 6 months or so of curing but the smoke is A+ so far and I would say is very relatable to their aromatic expressions. Both are potent but the snausages is more of a race-y high while the nuclear winter leans more towards couch lock.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 22, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> my Wedding Cake x Cali-O pack has the asterisk
> 
> GLO hasn’t shipped my Wedding Cake x Cheese pack yet so i don’t know if those packs have the *
> 
> I might email GLO and see if i can get a different cross instead


My wc x cheese pack has it too


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 22, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> My wc x cheese pack has it too


Wished I had gotten the cheese s1s now, lol. It was a tossup, had em both in cart. I am smoking some wedding cake s1 as we speak, the jbeezy stuff. I do note some ole CO heads I know swear by the bday cake, tho.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 22, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Wished I had gotten the cheese s1s now, lol. It was a tossup, had em both in cart. I am smoking some wedding cake s1 as we speak, the jbeezy stuff. I do note some ole CO heads I know swear by the bday cake, tho.


Same, the S1's were my 2nd pick. He still went ahead with it for a reason so its gotta be dank, just not the same genetics. I'll still grow mine out in the fall.


----------



## skuba (Jun 22, 2020)

I smoked the birthday cake at a show in Arcata, the hippies seemed to be hyping it up. It did taste like birthday cake, way different than SJ wedding cake though. I don’t remember being overly impressed


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 22, 2020)

anybody know what Cheese cut Caleb used for his Cheese S1


----------



## jp68 (Jun 22, 2020)

CrvenaZvezda said:


> Nuclear Winter [humboldt snow x chem 91]
> 
> First run at CSI gear, picture was about 10-14 days before the chop.
> 
> ...


The snausages is definetly dank and in your face loud. Musky funky og with lavender is what i got out of mine but the smells are hard to describe Found the high to be kinda chill but uplifting and superb . His old money i kept is also fire ,straight candied grape og funk . Seems like the plants morphing into a sweeter funkier grape over time the longer i keep it and both seem to like hydro over coco


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 22, 2020)

Just picked up a pack of mendo purps and purple urkle yesterday. Haven't smoked this shit in over a decade. I am super pumped for purple urkle. Im gonna come back for the cross of these and a few others soon too.


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 22, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> anybody know what Cheese cut Caleb used for his Cheese S1


UK cheese or better know as skunk#1


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 22, 2020)

Just a heads up Mendocino Purple Urkle 3.5 is up on his site, I grabbed one.


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 22, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Just a heads up Mendocino Purple Urkle 3.5 is up on his site, I grabbed one.


How did it get to a half version? I could see a 3.0 but 3.5?


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 22, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> How did it get to a half version? I could see a 3.0 but 3.5?


Mendocino purple s1 #35 x Purple urkle


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 22, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Mendocino purple s1 #35 x Purple urkle


Nice grab, I'm currently running a mendo purple urkle, the orginal


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Jun 22, 2020)

Was considering Chem 91 or Chem x GSC but wondered if anyone found a better Chem cross in the line up? Appreciate any feedback.....Anyone try the Bubble Gum S1?


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 22, 2020)

Philismymiddlename said:


> Was considering Chem 91 or Chem x GSC but wondered if anyone found a better Chem cross in the line up? Appreciate any feedback.....Anyone try the Bubble Gum S1?


I'm currently smoking on my bubblegum s1
Delicious pink pine bubblegum smells
The high is nice and cerebral but not couch lock.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 22, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> I'm currently smoking on my bubblegum s1
> Delicious pink pine bubblegum smells
> The high is nice and cerebral but not couch lock.
> View attachment 4603183



your shots of the bubblegum off discord convinced me to grab that Triangle x bubblegum, expecting something special.


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 22, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> your shots of the bubblegum off discord convinced me to grab that Triangle x bubblegum, expecting something special.


I have the ledgend x bubblegum and tk x bubblegum as well. After growing the s1 I'm thinking of picking up some more bubblegum crosses as well.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 22, 2020)

Philismymiddlename said:


> Was considering Chem 91 or Chem x GSC but wondered if anyone found a better Chem cross in the line up? Appreciate any feedback.....Anyone try the Bubble Gum S1?


The 91 s1 is okay but you’re better off getting the big bad wolf or the 91 crossed to another chem. Some of the s1’s will throw nanas and they’re pretty finicky to grow.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 22, 2020)

Philismymiddlename said:


> Was considering Chem 91 or Chem x GSC but wondered if anyone found a better Chem cross in the line up? Appreciate any feedback.....Anyone try the Bubble Gum S1?


Don't spend 250 on that. He has GSC x Chem D as well for a fraction of the cost and even cheaper on glo if he has it. Switching pollen donors changes nothing but seed size and pattern. Same exact genes and outcomes. Don't bother with any of the chem x og crosses (muted smells and not as good as each on their own and chem will never touch the taste of any ogk). The rest are all pretty good just research and find your taste. Any of the purps and Chem D will meld fantastic. 

I'd be scoopin chem d x old family purps for sure or a mendo cross to D. Throw in forum x chem d and you have two very nice strains that will kick out heavy yields of top shelf.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 22, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Don't spend 250 on that. He has GSC x Chem D as well for a fraction of the cost and even cheaper on glo if he has it. Switching pollen donors changes nothing but seed size and pattern. Same exact genes and outcomes. Don't bother with any of the chem x og crosses (muted smells and not as good as each on their own and chem will never touch the taste of any ogk). The rest are all pretty good just research and find your taste. Any of the purps and Chem D will meld fantastic.
> 
> I'd be scoopin chem d x old family purps for sure or a mendo cross to D. Throw in forum x chem d and you have two very nice strains that will kick out heavy yields of top shelf.


yeah glo has that chem d x gsc for 80, 55 if theres a sale. none of that 250 nonsense lol


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 22, 2020)

So i went thru my CSI stash to see if any of my other packs had an asterisk that missed and I found 2

can someone who speaks to Caleb through emails ask him what the * on these 2 packs mean


----------



## jp68 (Jun 22, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> So i went thru my CSI stash to see if any of my other packs had an asterisk that missed and I found 2
> 
> can someone who speaks to Caleb through emails ask him what the * on these 2 packs mean
> 
> View attachment 4603365


That og kush is probably the same one he used in the snausages. Asked him about it and he said its a plant hes had forever but the label fell off so he wasnt sure what it was exactly.


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Jun 22, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Don't spend 250 on that. He has GSC x Chem D as well for a fraction of the cost and even cheaper on glo if he has it. Switching pollen donors changes nothing but seed size and pattern. Same exact genes and outcomes. Don't bother with any of the chem x og crosses (muted smells and not as good as each on their own and chem will never touch the taste of any ogk). The rest are all pretty good just research and find your taste. Any of the purps and Chem D will meld fantastic.
> 
> I'd be scoopin chem d x old family purps for sure or a mendo cross to D. Throw in forum x chem d and you have two very nice strains that will kick out heavy yields of top shelf.


When you say he has who are you talking about? I went to CSI website? Do you have link to this glow?


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Jun 22, 2020)

Is that coked out GSC better than his GSC S1? I'm always seeking a true top shelf GSC but no luck yet. ETHOS version was nothing great. I may just order a Top Dawg Chem cross to get my Chem D genetics.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 22, 2020)

Philismymiddlename said:


> When you say he has who are you talking about? I went to CSI website? Do you have link to this glow?





 gandlapparel.com





Philismymiddlename said:


> Is that coked out GSC better than his GSC S1? I'm always seeking a true top shelf GSC but no luck yet. ETHOS version was nothing great. I may just order a Top Dawg Chem cross to get my Chem D genetics.


I haven’t tried Coked out girl scout but I’ve been enjoying the bubblegum cookies 

its one of the better cookie crosses ive tried

wifi43 x gsc is a good one too


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Jun 22, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> gandlapparel.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna get that cross! I want more Bubble Gum. You tried his Triangle Kush S1?


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 22, 2020)

Philismymiddlename said:


> I'm gonna get that cross! I want more Bubble Gum. You tried his Triangle Kush S1?


I have a pack but I haven’t popped them yet


----------



## Rybo (Jun 22, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> This death row freebie is the stankiest veg plant I've had in a while. Only like 12" tall and stinking up the tent with dogshit/kush smell. Excited to see what it makes.


Mine was like that in veg. Reeked of skunk. Sour diesel


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 22, 2020)

Philismymiddlename said:


> When you say he has who are you talking about? I went to CSI website? Do you have link to this glow?


He (CSI) had plenty on his website unless they sold out. I would never recommend buying from glo as they stole $1200 from me but he had some posted for good while, and everyone is getting their orders for the past few months. You will also wait 3-5 weeks routinely for your order. Check breedersdirect speakeasy seedbank and generally where ever else he sells to.



Philismymiddlename said:


> Is that coked out GSC better than his GSC S1? I'm always seeking a true top shelf GSC but no luck yet. ETHOS version was nothing great. I may just order a Top Dawg Chem cross to get my Chem D genetics.


1 million % order your CD gear from Topdawg. Pro tip since I bought all I can and am ever willing to...Chem of the Crop if there are any packs left that is fuckin killer. Topdawg spends way more time narrowing down the gene pool with great selections and breeding with his chem crosses (csi is providing sort of a fountain of youth gene pool better for breeders less average grower). It is his specialty after all. You can find some good stuff. If you want the best GSC just buy the s1's. You'll find a killer keeper tailored to your taste of cookies pretty easily.



jp68 said:


> That og kush is probably the same one he used in the snausages. Asked him about it and he said its a plant hes had forever but the label fell off so he wasnt sure what it was exactly.


When I emailed he said it was an cut handed to him only by the name OG kush and it was a very long time ago when og was first hitting the scene in Cali.


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Jun 22, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> He (CSI) had plenty on his website unless they sold out. I would never recommend buying from glo as they stole $1200 from me but he had some posted for good while, and everyone is getting their orders for the past few months. You will also wait 3-5 weeks routinely for your order. Check breedersdirect speakeasy seedbank and generally where ever else he sells to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info appreciate it.


----------



## SugarUB (Jun 22, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Switching pollen donors changes nothing but seed size and pattern. Same exact genes and outcomes.


Switching parent positions can definitely change the outcome of the progeny. It's due to https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genomic_imprinting and also why ligers and tigons are different animals.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 22, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> Switching parents definitely changes the outcome of the progeny. It's due to https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genomic_imprinting and it's the reason why ligers and tigons are different animals.


But these are not plants, these are mammals. Try reversing a male lion and see what happens /shrug hah. Or a female lion into into another female lion. Female plants can be reversed and express male parts, but there is still no male gene present despite being able to express it they are pure females genetically. This was my understanding of the subject and why your example doesn't compare. The science to it is definitely out. There are no research papers of this dealing with cannabis or any I have seen people offer up in the way of botany.

Genes are certainly not my specialization and epigenetics is a very fresh science to say the least. For those of us who have seen lots and lots of beans from the same mom's just different pollen donors it would be hard to change our minds given direct observation without a strong peer reviewed study.


----------



## SugarUB (Jun 22, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> But these are not plants, these are mammals.
> 
> For those of us who have seen lots and lots of beans from the same mom's just different pollen donors it would be hard to change our minds given direct observation without a strong peer reviewed study.


...








Imprinting in plants as a mechanism to generate seed phenotypic diversity


Normal plant development requires epigenetic regulation to enforce changes in developmental fate. Genomic imprinting is a type of epigenetic regulation in which identical alleles of genes are expressed in a parent-of-origin dependent manner. Deep sequencing of transcriptomes has identified...




www.frontiersin.org













Mechanisms and evolution of genomic imprinting in plants - Heredity


Genomic imprinting, the allele-specific expression of a gene dependent on its parent-of-origin, has independently evolved in flowering plants and mammals. In mammals and flowering plants, imprinting occurs in the embryo as well as in embryo-nourishing tissues, the placenta and the endosperm...




www.nature.com













Genomic imprinting: insights from plants - PubMed


Imprinted gene expression--the biased expression of alleles dependent on their parent of origin--is an important type of epigenetic gene regulation in flowering plants and mammals. In plants, genes are imprinted primarily in the endosperm, the triploid placenta-like tissue that surrounds and...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov







https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4699382/



Genomic imprinting definitely occurs in plants...

Mom is what?

The seed's shape, size, and color are based solely on the mother. Different pollen won't change that. However the genetics contained within that seed depend on both parents. Some traits will only be passed on by the seedbearing plant, and some will only be passed by the pollen donor. And the other side of the coin, some traits will not be passed on by either parents. And this changes when the position of the parents changes.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 23, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool to see real published work finally. Will read it when I get a chance thanks a lot for taking the time to post it. Would be so much fun to have major/focus in Epigenetics this day and age.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 23, 2020)

Glo gets me my orders within a week most time.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 23, 2020)

Rybo said:


> Mine was like that in veg. Reeked of skunk. Sour diesel


Mud dog stinks to high heaven also, but nuttin is touching my Rado alter bread Trinity cross, holy smokes, just veggin you can smell across the yard


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 23, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> UK cheese or better know as skunk#1


I meant is it the Exodus/Psychosis/Suicide/Livers ... all obviously UK Cheese .. he doesnt specify which cut it is like OG... Fire/Tahoe/SFV..etc etc etc


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 23, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> I meant is it the Exodus/Psychosis/Suicide/Livers ... all obviously UK Cheese .. he doesnt specify which cut it is like OG... Fire/Tahoe/SFV..etc etc etc


Exodus is the real cheese as far as I know. I would assume he's working with the exodus cut


----------



## hicountry1 (Jun 23, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this SugarUB, excited to dig into these!


----------



## The Pipe (Jun 23, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> So i went thru my CSI stash to see if any of my other packs had an asterisk that missed and I found 2
> 
> can someone who speaks to Caleb through emails ask him what the * on these 2 packs mean
> 
> View attachment 4603365


Pretty sure that the lemon tree used is an s1


----------



## conor c (Jun 23, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> I meant is it the Exodus/Psychosis/Suicide/Livers ... all obviously UK Cheese .. he doesnt specify which cut it is like OG... Fire/Tahoe/SFV..etc etc etc


Livers and psychosis aren't cheese livers or uk blues is a skunk 1 select pheno so genetically like cheese but its not the same smell or taste wise and i suspect psycho is a cheese cross no one knows its true lineage tho but its definitely a bit different to cheese


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 23, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> Pretty sure that the lemon tree used is an s1


Yeah I think that’s the case. Probably same s1 swamp boys and others use.


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 23, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> Pretty sure that the lemon tree used is an s1


It's an s1 that came from 707seedbank/shabud


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 23, 2020)

dang shoot, glo dropped the trainwreck crosses


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 23, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> Pretty sure that the lemon tree used is an s1


I dont think thats the case

CSI labels the packs correctly when he uses an S1



I dm him on instagram yesterday but no response

anybody know his email?If he responds I'll be sure to let you guys know what he said


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 23, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> dang shoot, glo dropped the trainwreck crosses


I was wondering when CSI was gonna drop them

I think im gonna pass though,Im waiting for those Irene crosses


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 23, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I dont think thats the case
> 
> CSI labels the packs correctly when he uses an S1
> 
> ...


Humboldt C&S Inc.
[email protected]


----------



## hicountry1 (Jun 25, 2020)

From what I remember hearing him say the * usually refers to his not being able to or he is not done with his verification of that parent's origins. I recall him saying he has a 2 or 3 step verification process when he brings things into his library. Sometimes he is unable to verify them either at all or in time to release them thus resulting in the *


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 25, 2020)

Keeper sweet pink stink nugs
Dense and frosty with a killer grape fruity nose. Nice and sedating stone, helps me get nothing done


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 25, 2020)

The Zkittles s1 have quickly become my favorite smoke. I had one pheno that wasnt as flavorful as the rest but it had the nicest bag appeal. I think I'm gonna run the TK x Z next. Wish I had copped his TK s1's when they were on sale a few weeks ago!


----------



## hicountry1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Grabbed 2 packs of Mendo purps S1 x Zkittlez and 2 of GG#4 x Bubblegum off GLO today. Felt like a weird experience buying on there, invoice amount and order amount not the same. Feels like a hail Mary haha.


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 25, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> The Zkittles s1 have quickly become my favorite smoke. I had one pheno that wasnt as flavorful as the rest but it had the nicest bag appeal. I think I'm gonna run the TK x Z next. Wish I had copped his TK s1's when they were on sale a few weeks ago!


Can we see some pics bro


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 25, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> Grabbed 2 packs of Mendo purps S1 x Zkittlez and 2 of GG#4 x Bubblegum off GLO today. Felt like a weird experience buying on there, invoice amount and order amount not the same. Feels like a hail Mary haha.


It's a third world operation /shrug he is out on good behavior though and he knows it


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 25, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Can we see some pics bro


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 25, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It's a third world operation /shrug he is out on good behavior though and he knows it


That made me lol. It truly is a ghetto operation but the prices are hard to beat.


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 25, 2020)

I couldn't even wait till I got the 1st pack from CSI. I went to speakeasy and grabbed old fam purp with zkittles. They tossed in a freebie from a sale i cant remember lol. 7 fem seeds of a mystery strain. I'll take it


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 25, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> The Zkittles s1 have quickly become my favorite smoke. I had one pheno that wasnt as flavorful as the rest but it had the nicest bag appeal. I think I'm gonna run the TK x Z next. Wish I had copped his TK s1's when they were on sale a few weeks ago!


the tk x zkittlez shots i've seen on instagram look amazing. should be some fire!


----------



## RancidDude (Jun 27, 2020)

Please say it's not so. Is this bud rot starting?


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 27, 2020)

Yeah right by the stem


----------



## RancidDude (Jun 27, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Yeah right by the stem


Guess im chopping now then. It's been extremely humid like 68-75% and unfortunately I don't have a de humidifier. Im happy I caught it early. It's only on that bud. She's on day 60. I wanted to take her to 65-70 but life happens. Definitely getting a dehumidifier.


----------



## hicountry1 (Jun 27, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Guess im chopping now then. It's been extremely humid like 68-75% and unfortunately I don't have a de humidifier. Im happy I caught it early. It's only on that bud. She's on day 60. I wanted to take her to 65-70 but life happens. Definitely getting a dehumidifier.


That's the right move imo. You just do the best that you can each time.


----------



## hicountry1 (Jun 27, 2020)

Fuck just noticed this getting out of control today, just an FYI/warning. The Trainwreck S1’s have tons of bananas. This will be the 5th flowering plant out of 20 I’m having to cut down way early bc of bananas. My room is dialed none of my other cultivars have this problem.


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 27, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> Fuck just noticed this getting out of control today, just an FYI/warning. The Trainwreck S1’s have tons of bananas. This will be the 5th flowering plant out of 20 I’m having to cut down way early bc of bananas. My room is dialed none of my other cultivars have this problem. View attachment 4607604


Thanks for the honest feedback bro


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 27, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Guess im chopping now then. It's been extremely humid like 68-75% and unfortunately I don't have a de humidifier. Im happy I caught it early. It's only on that bud. She's on day 60. I wanted to take her to 65-70 but life happens. Definitely getting a dehumidifier.


It’s inside the other buds too, trust me. You are going to have to open up some of the big ones and check before drying. It’s been going on for a while for it to get to the outside of the bud like that.


----------



## RancidDude (Jun 27, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> It’s inside the other buds too, trust me. You are going to have to open up some of the big ones and check before drying. It’s been going on for a while for it to get to the outside of the bud like that.


I did cut some open and there's no other signs. Ill post a few pics. Everything I've read says white fuzz is the beginning but most don't catch it. Maybe im wrong?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 27, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> Fuck just noticed this getting out of control today, just an FYI/warning. The Trainwreck S1’s have tons of bananas. This will be the 5th flowering plant out of 20 I’m having to cut down way early bc of bananas. My room is dialed none of my other cultivars have this problem. View attachment 4607604



Everyone should expect this. I try to warn people about Trainwreck. Fantastic pot but like Cherry Pie you will be culling till you find a tame lady.


----------



## hicountry1 (Jun 27, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Everyone should expect this. I try to warn people about Trainwreck. Fantastic pot but like Cherry Pie you will be culling till you find a tame lady.


No doubt, I have grown trainwreck in the past and it def throws bananas often, some of these are out of control though. I guess the good news is I’ve still got a 15 plant shot of finding a stable nice one to keep.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 28, 2020)

CSI emailed me back and this is what he said about the * next to Lemon Tree


The * stands for the Lemon Tree being an S1 or hybrid of the original Lemon Tree. It is much better than the original Lemon Tree however in many aspects. We believe it is the Str8 Organics cut of Lemon Tree.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 28, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> I did cut some open and there's no other signs. Ill post a few pics. Everything I've read says white fuzz is the beginning but most don't catch it. Maybe im wrong?


It’s usually brown when Inside the buds. anyway Just saying to be on the lookout. I would expect more as humid as you said it was, and if the buds are dense.


----------



## hicountry1 (Jun 28, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> CSI emailed me back and this is what he said about the * next to Lemon Tree
> 
> 
> The * stands for the Lemon Tree being an S1 or hybrid of the original Lemon Tree. It is much better than the original Lemon Tree however in many aspects. We believe it is the Str8 Organics cut of Lemon Tree.


That's interesting, I guess each asterisk has its own meaning.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 28, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> CSI emailed me back and this is what he said about the * next to Lemon Tree
> 
> 
> The * stands for the Lemon Tree being an S1 or hybrid of the original Lemon Tree. It is much better than the original Lemon Tree however in many aspects. We believe it is the Str8 Organics cut of Lemon Tree.


Oh this changes a lot for me. Fuckin awesome thanks for asking.


----------



## RancidDude (Jun 28, 2020)

Well I don't normally wet trim but because of the high humidity I wet trimmed a few branches. I was able to get the humidity down to around 58% in the tent where the buds are drying. Taken at 60 days TK x T1000. I kept a cut so I'll definitely run her again.


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 29, 2020)

Man that was FAST shipping. They must have processed and shipped the next day after receiving payment. They even thru in some freebies I didn't think I was getting. Solid work. Will definitely be back for more strains. Love the packaging too.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 29, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Man that was FAST shipping. They must have processed and shipped the next day after receiving payment. They even thru in some freebies I didn't think I was getting. Solid work. Will definitely be back for more strains. Love the packaging too.


Did he throw in reg and fem freebies? He has the few times I've ordered


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 29, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Did he throw in reg and fem freebies? He has the few times I've ordered


Yeah mostly Kush crossed fems. Awesome score. My seed spot in the butter compartment is too small. We've moved up the meat drawer now lol.


----------



## RancidDude (Jul 1, 2020)

TK x T1000 is delicious. Straight Kush Gas


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 1, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> TK x T1000 is delicious. Straight Kush Gas
> View attachment 4611373
> 
> View attachment 4611374


Glad I'm popping that next my chem d x t1000 is week one flower


----------



## Burton79 (Jul 1, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> Anyone check out his new Zkittlez drop??
> 
> Just copped Wifi#43 X Zkittlez


You grow out the Wifi#43 x Zkittlez? Just sprouted a few. Curious how yours went...


----------



## Burton79 (Jul 1, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> Grabbed 2 packs of Mendo purps S1 x Zkittlez and 2 of GG#4 x Bubblegum off GLO today. Felt like a weird experience buying on there, invoice amount and order amount not the same. Feels like a hail Mary haha.


I've ordered there a couple times. Paid credit card and got order in 2 weeks. Awesome deals on CSI gear.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 1, 2020)

Burton79 said:


> You grow out the Wifi#43 x Zkittlez? Just sprouted a few. Curious how yours went...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 1, 2020)

Burton79 said:


> You grow out the Wifi#43 x Zkittlez? Just sprouted a few. Curious how yours went...



This is one of those I really wish I could afford to buy more strains for me lol ;\


----------



## Burton79 (Jul 1, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 4611632View attachment 4611633


Holy shit that is beautiful. Well done.


----------



## Burton79 (Jul 1, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> This is one of those I really wish I could afford to buy more strains for me lol ;\


It was one of my last purchases until I relapse.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 1, 2020)

Burton79 said:


> Holy shit that is beautiful. Well done.


Thanks, csi did all the hard work lol was a breeze to grow, really kept the wifi body but definitely had the zkittlez terps


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 1, 2020)

This chem 91 s1 seems pretty proper. She’s #4 out of the 5 and probably the only one of the s1s I’ll keep around. Most of the s1’s threw some nanas but this lady seemed pretty stable. I gotta replace my tent, it’s a cheapo garbage one and the zipper broke so it’s been ghetto as hell for a minute. Can’t blame all(can definitely blame some) of the nanas on the inbreeding because there were some definite light leaks. This is just a lil sample nug I grabbed to rip on, it’s not dried right or anything but it definitely smells and tastes funky and fuely already. Seems pretty stronk too. It’ll be nice to give it a proper run and see what she can really do.


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Jul 3, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> He (CSI) had plenty on his website unless they sold out. I would never recommend buying from glo as they stole $1200 from me but he had some posted for good while, and everyone is getting their orders for the past few months. You will also wait 3-5 weeks routinely for your order. Check breedersdirect speakeasy seedbank and generally where ever else he sells to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I found the Chem of the Crop you suggested! Thanks! I wondered what you know about it and point me toward any pics or grow logs on it? I'm excited to get some real Chem going! Thanks for everything!

Phil


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 4, 2020)

Philismymiddlename said:


> Well I found the Chem of the Crop you suggested! Thanks! I wondered what you know about it and point me toward any pics or grow logs on it? I'm excited to get some real Chem going! Thanks for everything!
> 
> Phil


Just search it on instagram. You'll see  Going to remain quiet on this one. Enjoy.


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Jul 5, 2020)

Triangle kush s1 back on his site only 4 packs left!!!


----------



## Kaywhy (Jul 13, 2020)

Aint nobody posting shit so ima get this party started! First pic is some bubblegum cookies, it came out okiedokie. 2nd and 3rd pic is sweetpink stank, it didnt produce as much as other plants but it was some sweet and stanky grape funky purple drank nuggy buddies of pleasantness. Smoked nice too


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 13, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Those are horrible and I would not waste time. Some of them are pretty. Trust me I went 20+ females deep. PCK just clobbers it and there are 0 good tasting or even smelling imo. I shelved anything with PCK in my stash and will probably throw away. It is on the level of Deepchunk, just fuckin bulldozes anything it is bred with. Yield is trash too.


In the latest pot cast the guy who runs Indian landrace exchange says pck is so inbred it dominates anything it's crossed to. He talks about it 48 1/2 minutes in. I remembered this post, good call and nice observation.


__
https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 14, 2020)

Kinda want to pop one but the tent is gonna be packed


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 14, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> In the latest pot cast the guy who runs Indian landrace exchange says pck is so inbred it dominates anything it's crossed to. He talks about it 48 1/2 minutes in. I remembered this post, good call and nice observation.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast


It is like this with everything it is crossed to I have come to find. It is very obvious on Ace forum and in there lines too. I am not one to talk down too many strains but this is definitely way too inbred and simply not good pot in any category other than looks. The high's are trash as well, even crossed out. The yield is bad because it suffers inbreeding depression imo. It's definitely a solid IBL and the vigor proves it. Like growing out S3+ of bubba kush except everything you like in pot isn't good, lol.


----------



## Burton79 (Jul 14, 2020)

Not to distract from PCK convo, but this CSI Big Bad Wolf has a fun mutation.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 14, 2020)

Rest In Peace, one of the phenos thatll get another look. Probably take it in a couple days, about 75 on this one. The other good looking one went 67-68. Not much dirt or earth flavor in the one I already took down. Mostly fuel with a little sweet lemon added in. Tiny nug shot of that one I grabbed to sample.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 14, 2020)

A mud dog that looks pretty nice at about 3 1/2-4 weeks. I flowered two out already. One is nice and one kinda sucks. This one looks and smells promising.


----------



## hicountry1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Beans from GLO finally showed up, couldn’t help myself oops!


----------



## Burton79 (Jul 15, 2020)

Anyone ever grow a CSI Big Sur Holyweed cross? In an interview, Caleb said people don't buy them much but that Big Sur plants are always some of the nicest in the garden.


----------



## skuba (Jul 15, 2020)

Burton79 said:


> Anyone ever grow a CSI Big Sur Holyweed cross? In an interview, Caleb said people don't buy them much but that Big Sur plants are always some of the nicest in the garden.


Don’t know about the crosses but the Big Sur Holy Weed is indeed powerful


----------



## hicountry1 (Jul 16, 2020)

Burton79 said:


> Anyone ever grow a CSI Big Sur Holyweed cross? In an interview, Caleb said people don't buy them much but that Big Sur plants are always some of the nicest in the garden.


I heard this same interview and have had my eye on them, but knowing nothing about it other than what he said I've been hesitant to pick one


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Jul 16, 2020)

Kaywhy said:


> Aint nobody posting shit so ima get this party started! First pic is some bubblegum cookies, it came out okiedokie. 2nd and 3rd pic is sweetpink stank, it didnt produce as much as other plants but it was some sweet and stanky grape funky purple drank nuggy buddies of pleasantness. Smoked nice too
> View attachment 4623383View attachment 4623384View attachment 4623386


What nutes do you use?


----------



## Kaywhy (Jul 16, 2020)

ROCKTOTO said:


> What nutes do you use?


None. I just use amended soil and water.


----------



## Burton79 (Jul 16, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> I heard this same interview and have had my eye on them, but knowing nothing about it other than what he said I've been hesitant to pick one


I've read elsewhere that Big Sur is "Zacatecas Purple (a rare Mexican Sativa) x Mazar-I-Sharif." Reportedly quite psychedelic.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 16, 2020)

Mud dog


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 16, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 4626520View attachment 4626521View attachment 4626522
> 
> Mud dog


looks awesome man. what kinda smells you getting off her? mine smells kind of lemony cleaner.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 16, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> looks awesome man. what kinda smells you getting off her? mine smells kind of lemony cleaner.


thanks. yours looks much nicer imo, esp at almost 4 weeks.
she was ugly as shit, finishing really nice though. Yeah same here, lemony cleaner, with a little spice on the end. pretty dope.

what was sucky pheno like? i only popped a single


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks CSI humboldt super fast delivery!!! with freebies


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Jul 17, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Just ordered two packs of tk s1s today. These babu coming around to the finish line. View attachment 4456741View attachment 4456742


did it lean to the katsu side?


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 17, 2020)

ROCKTOTO said:


> did it lean to the katsu side?


They were all pretty leafy. Super uniform. I don’t know which way I’d say they lean. They all threw purple though.


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 17, 2020)

Grabbed a pack of wifi x zkittles and big bad wolf off glo. Getting a nice csi collection going now. Just as excited for the pck #7 x bubba kush freebies I got.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 17, 2020)

Twisted bubba, old freebie from a couple years ago


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 18, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 4626520View attachment 4626521View attachment 4626522
> 
> Mud dog


I have one of these going and shes around week 4/5. Not a whole lot of frost and zero smell. Hopefully she kicks it up a notch the last couple weeks.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 18, 2020)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I have one of these going and shes around week 4/5. Not a whole lot of frost and zero smell. Hopefully she kicks it up a notch the last couple weeks.


she'll come around. mine was pretty weaksauce until week 6-7, then really started to show off


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 18, 2020)

Popped a single Wedding Cake x UK cheese along with some other gear indoors.
Heres a young Flo'rado x T1000 outdoors.


----------



## Burton79 (Jul 18, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Grabbed a pack of wifi x zkittles and big bad wolf off glo. Getting a nice csi collection going now. Just as excited for the pck #7 x bubba kush freebies I got.


Wifi x Zkittles and big bad wolf was my last GLO order. Got them both going. I had a few wifi's sprout but not make it through germination which is rare for me. Big bad wolf is a beast so far. Smells like a 1990s dead show at a few weeks into veg. wheresthekoosh posted a pic of their wifi x zkittlez back on page 78. Total stunner.


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 18, 2020)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I have one of these going and shes around week 4/5. Not a whole lot of frost and zero smell. Hopefully she kicks it up a notch the last couple weeks.


Sounds like my chemd x t1000 not much frost or smell compared to the gg4 x bg


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Jul 18, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> They were all pretty leafy. Super uniform. I don’t know which way I’d say they lean. They all threw purple though.


would you grow it again?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 18, 2020)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I have one of these going and shes around week 4/5. Not a whole lot of frost and zero smell. Hopefully she kicks it up a notch the last couple weeks.


I harvested two and have one going. One of the ones I harvested and the one I have going now seem good on the seed run so they’ll get backed up and ran again. One was big but seems boofy. Most of the 91 s1’s threw some nanas and I wouldn’t recommend them vs the crosses. I’m only giving two a second run and if they look good mid flower I can back them up. The Rest In Peace look nice but I have some og crosses that are fire and am supposed to be getting the Tahoe cut. I’m giving some of them another run and I might back up two that look nice just in case the 2nd run shows me something. Last run wasn’t perfect by any means, and it seems like indoors everything is always way better the clone run.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 19, 2020)

ROCKTOTO said:


> would you grow it again?


I’ll probably grow out the other pack I have...


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 19, 2020)

Muddog outside.gotta love the freebies. Per the pck comments, shoreline used the pck, what's his take on it? It seems to have come and gone for sure.. Boy, the pics of 91 s1 on IG are fire, multiple and not many reports of nanners. Getting the gsc s1s and the 91 s1s for fiddy each great deal


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 19, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Muddog outside.gotta love the freebies. Per the pck comments, shoreline used the pck, what's his take on it? It seems to have come and gone for sure.. Boy, the pics of 91 s1 on IG are fire, multiple and not many reports of nanners. Getting the gsc s1s and the 91 s1s for fiddy each great deal


What seed bank was that? I only see them for $100


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 19, 2020)

Glo, any two packs csi not Tks1s, 90-100. Plus freebie


----------



## Pi$tol (Jul 19, 2020)

Glo aka (Greenline Organics) bro


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 19, 2020)

THCbreeder said:


> Well well well . Just finished my first run of Mendo purple urkel and was delightfully pleased . Anybody grown smoked any CSI ? Any news upcoming drops post here. I got some purple snow going which is humboldt snow X purple urkel for my second run . Here are a few shots of run number 1


Seed cellar has a few Mephisto strains available. they're located in the USA


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 19, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> Seed cellar has a few Mephisto strains available. they're located in the USA


Mephisto is with csi now? Lol


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 19, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Mephisto is with csi now? Lol


Apologies. i totally read that wrong. My bad


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 19, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Glo, any two packs csi not Tks1s, 90-100. Plus freebie





Pi$tol said:


> Glo aka (Greenline Organics) bro


Thanks boys. One of the few I don't have bookmarked yet.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 19, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> thanks. yours looks much nicer imo, esp at almost 4 weeks.
> she was ugly as shit, finishing really nice though. Yeah same here, lemony cleaner, with a little spice on the end. pretty dope.
> 
> what was sucky pheno like? i only popped a single


The sucky one just doesn’t have much terps. It threw big buds but muted stank and flavor.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 20, 2020)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I have one of these going and shes around week 4/5. Not a whole lot of frost and zero smell. Hopefully she kicks it up a notch the last couple weeks.


I got a mud dog drying

it was frosty with chunky buds but smells were muted until about a day or 2 before harvest

you can definitely smell it while drying though

not as intense as a chem d cross but the smell is STRONG


----------



## dr.panda (Jul 24, 2020)

This is the reverse of air force 1(Obama kush x t1000), one of the few packs CSI has ever listed for 500

Secret service is 80 onsale (t1000 x Obama kush)


----------



## Cptn (Jul 24, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> This is the reverse of air force 1(Obama kush x t1000), one of the few packs CSI has ever listed for 500
> 
> Secret service is 80 onsale (t1000 x Obama kush)
> View attachment 4634177


for sale where?


----------



## dr.panda (Jul 25, 2020)

Cptn said:


> for sale where?


Redbeard worked under the wing of Nspecta so you know its quality work coming out. 

Foundingfathersgenetics.com


----------



## Burton79 (Jul 30, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Big Bad Wolf - Chemdog D x Chemdog 91
> @ week 8
> Some serious Chem craziness in this cross. Full of fuel and funk.
> View attachment 4338609 View attachment 4338610 View attachment 4338611


I'm digging up an old post here... Beautiful plants. Your Big Bad Wolf looks strikingly similar to the pic on the CSI website. I have one a few weeks or so into veg. The smell is deliciously rank. Did you notice any tendencies or preferences with her? Was she finicky with nutes, light, or anything else? Understand if you want to keep your trade secrets to yourself.


----------



## Greencod40 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi all, this is a Muddog almost at the end of week 6 since changing the light cycle to 12/12. Grown in M3 soil in a 5 gal pot. Have been battling some fungus gnats and heat in the tent. Using mosquito bits to get rid of the gnats.


----------



## Greencod40 (Jul 30, 2020)

Have two Beasty Bubbas going as well. Both near the end of week 6 since the flip of the light cycle. Both have a fruity/sweet smell so far. Fungus gnats not as bad in general on the Beasty Bubbas as with the Muddog.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 30, 2020)

Mud doggy dog #1 about end of week 6. Looks like it’ll go 2 1/2-3 more. Starting to smell more rank than lemon now. This one is getting a good run, the other tent was A janked out run but I’m keeping around the best couple looking of the mud dog, rip, 91 s1 for a closer look. Got 5 sour diesel x Cali-o in veg that’ll go into flower in thx next few weeks. They were in soil in solo cups for a while just chilling in the corner but I beat the dirt off em and threw them into 2 gallon coco pots to run dtw, took like 4-5 days but they’re kicking ass now.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 30, 2020)

Rip #4. Looks like she wants 11 weeks but she’s getting chopped at 10. Gotta set up a new tent and dtw. 

.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 1, 2020)

Burton79 said:


> I'm digging up an old post here... Beautiful plants. Your Big Bad Wolf looks strikingly similar to the pic on the CSI website. I have one a few weeks or so into veg. The smell is deliciously rank. Did you notice any tendencies or preferences with her? Was she finicky with nutes, light, or anything else? Understand if you want to keep your trade secrets to yourself.


Thank you for the compliment on her.
I'm letting her go after this round. I think she has picked up a virus, cloning her together with a contaminated clone in a power cloner.

She is very dank Chem D leaning, but with an extra bit of fuel.
She really likes to be placed right under the light.
Placing her along the periphery, she underperforms.
I haven't completely dialed her in yet.
When I run her, the leaves practically burn off!
I'm not convinced it's nutrient related and maybe light and heat sensitivity.


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 1, 2020)

Mendocino Purple Urkle  

Rock solid bush, colorful, and funky terps.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 1, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Thank you for the compliment on her.
> I'm letting her go after this round. I think she has picked up a virus, cloning her together with a contaminated clone in a power cloner.
> 
> She is very dank Chem D leaning, but with an extra bit of fuel.
> ...


I feel like these chems just start getting crispy ass leaves no matter what after week 5. SkunkVa said on a podcast that the chem dog starts eating itself(leaves) and that’s been my experience for sure.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 1, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Thank you for the compliment on her.
> I'm letting her go after this round. I think she has picked up a virus, cloning her together with a contaminated clone in a power cloner.
> 
> She is very dank Chem D leaning, but with an extra bit of fuel.
> ...


I have seen numerous people Who are practically experts on chem mention the leaf burn thing. Thought it was mainly 91....honestly the d seems to always be in hybrids, I don’t think I could find a pic of real deal chem D from a legit source.


----------



## Burton79 (Aug 1, 2020)

My Big Bad Wolf seems healthy overall. It has responded well to being topped twice and has responded pretty well to LST. But the leaves are all small compared to my other plants (all CSI this run). One set of leaves is jacked up. At first I thought I had thrips as there was just a white spot, then it seemed like the mosaic thing you hear about with chem. Only in one set of leaves though. Rest of plant dark green and healthy (albeit small), and the leaves with the issue seem to have stabilized. This look familiar to anyone?


----------



## Burton79 (Aug 1, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Thank you for the compliment on her.
> I'm letting her go after this round. I think she has picked up a virus, cloning her together with a contaminated clone in a power cloner.
> 
> She is very dank Chem D leaning, but with an extra bit of fuel.
> ...


Thank you Bakersfield. Much appreciated. This is a cross I want to get dialed in someday, if it keeps up the amazing smell it has in veg. I have a CSI chem d x gsc going that is more hardy and resilient though, and it too is very dank so far..


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 3, 2020)

Florado x T1000 with a frog on it, should start flowering any day now.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 3, 2020)

Burton79 said:


> My Big Bad Wolf seems healthy overall. It has responded well to being topped twice and has responded pretty well to LST. But the leaves are all small compared to my other plants (all CSI this run). One set of leaves is jacked up. At first I thought I had thrips as there was just a white spot, then it seemed like the mosaic thing you hear about with chem. Only in one set of leaves though. Rest of plant dark green and healthy (albeit small), and the leaves with the issue seem to have stabilized. This look familiar to anyone?
> 
> View attachment 4641435


Looks like phosphorus deficiency


----------



## Burton79 (Aug 3, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Looks like phosphorus deficiency


Thank you JewelRunner. I didn't mean to start a "Plant Problems" post here. I just knew a couple/few folks around here have run big bad wolf.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 3, 2020)

Burton79 said:


> Thank you JewelRunner. I didn't mean to start a "Plant Problems" post here. I just knew a couple/few folks around here have run big bad wolf.


I wouldn’t think anything of it. I think these breeder threads are a great place to ask about deficiencies if your running said breeders genetics. Are you running Organics, salts? if so what medium she in?


----------



## Burton79 (Aug 4, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I wouldn’t think anything of it. I think these breeder threads are a great place to ask about deficiencies if your running said breeders genetics. Are you running Organics, salts? if so what medium she in?


She's in build-a-soil's malibu blend. I use dry organic nutes and make teas with castings, alfalfa, kelp and such. Something must have been off. All my other plants (different strains) look great. I think you are spot on with the phosphorus def. It's an unexpected def to get in veg and I might not have considered it. Thanks again.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 8, 2020)

Dafuq...

Granted, I opened the tent 1-1 1/2hrs early to water quick like 4 times... this is the mud dog. None of my rado selections or the ghost x 91 showing any intersex. This one is pretty rank, I’m going to run it again but if it throws bananas on a clean run she’s out.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 8, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Dafuq...
> View attachment 4648205
> Granted, I opened the tent 1-1 1/2hrs early to water quick like 4 times... this is the mud dog. None of my rado selections or the ghost x 91 showing any intersex. This one is pretty rank, I’m going to run it again but if it throws bananas on a clean run she’s out.


I’m running her outdoors right now and you’re not lying...pungent. Can smell it throughout the yard. We’ll see if any funny business pops up, it’d be a shame. Probably the plant I am looking forward to the most based off smell alone.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 8, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I’m running her outdoors right now and you’re not lying...pungent. Can smell it throughout the yard. We’ll see if any funny business pops up, it’d be a shame. Probably the plant I am looking forward to the most based off smell alone.


Things tend to run more stable outdoors unless there’s some major light pollution in my experience. Anyone else do better from cut indoor but seed plants are way more vigorous outdoors? I’m curious to know how other growers experiences have been. I feel like that’s been a constant for me over the years though.


----------



## hicountry1 (Aug 9, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Things tend to run more stable outdoors unless there’s some major light pollution in my experience. Anyone else do better from cut indoor but seed plants are way more vigorous outdoors? I’m curious to know how other growers experiences have been. I feel like that’s been a constant for me over the years though.


This is for sure a thing for me. Some plants throw male flowers in just 1 or 2 spots from seed but not seen any in the clones. I do think it matters when in the cycle they are getting thrown, the later ones day 35+ have been more likely to not show up in the clones in my experience.


----------



## RancidDude (Aug 9, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Dafuq...
> View attachment 4648205
> Granted, I opened the tent 1-1 1/2hrs early to water quick like 4 times... this is the mud dog. None of my rado selections or the ghost x 91 showing any intersex. This one is pretty rank, I’m going to run it again but if it throws bananas on a clean run she’s out.


Some plants will produce nunnery late in flower. Id pick them. Most often they don't pollinate anything


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 9, 2020)

Sour diesel x Cali o up in a week or so, excited to see what’s in those. I’m hoping to find something real sour with some orange hints that stretches decent to reverse onto my topanga lemon. Anyone run any greasy grapes or other diesel crosses and if so how dominant was the diesel?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 9, 2020)

Glad this thread is at the top 

I been meaning to ask about the bubblegum cookies I have two in flower and one is a giant like Sativa 5 feet in a gallon pot the other is like 3 and a half feet 

both at 3 weeks flower usually cookie dominates the crosses I didn’t expect that 5 footer .. doing more research bubblegum has two Sativa genetics Mexican and Colombian and some Afghan .. but still for a cookie cross it’s a monster I’m so lost 

I have two chem d cooks going in flower in 3 weeks and 1 white cookies .. if these don’t perform like I expect my csi crosses are going on the back burner


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 9, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Sour diesel x Cali o up in a week or so, excited to see what’s in those. I’m hoping to find something real sour with some orange hints that stretches decent to reverse onto my topanga lemon. Anyone run any greasy grapes or other diesel crosses and if so how dominant was the diesel?


I grew some sour urkle last run, had to chop it a few weeks early due to light leaks I had to fix, even a few weeks early she was super funky like dirty pickles or something I could only smoke it at night, shit would make me feel super sleepy. Still have like 9 beans to run. I want to find that purple urkle leaner.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 9, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Glad this thread is at the top
> 
> I been meaning to ask about the bubblegum cookies I have two in flower and one is a giant like Sativa 5 feet in a gallon pot the other is like 3 and a half feet
> 
> ...


Ive grown Bubblegum Cookies and Chem D Cookies

the Bubblegum Cookies is my favorite smoke right now.Its not the most potent but it has the best high out of the 30ish strains i currently have

it a great mood enhancer 

Chem Cookies is fire too.The pheno I have is heavily leaning toward the Chem D

you wont be disappointed in CSI.All of it has been good smoke for me so far

Ive grown Bubblegum Cookies,Chem D Cookies,Durban Zkittlez,Sour Diesel x TK,Mud Dog,and Hong Kong Phooey


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 9, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Ive grown Bubblegum Cookies and Chem D Cookies
> 
> the Bubblegum Cookies is my favorite smoke right now.Its not the most potent but it has the best high out of the 30ish strains i currently have
> 
> ...


How did you like the Durban cross?


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 9, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> How did you like the Durban cross?


i love it

its a creeper and the high can be intense and racy if you overindulge(which is easy to do with strains that have a creeper high) 

in small doses its a energetic happy high...good for wake & bake,before work,pre workout,etc

very pugent sweet durban terps


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 9, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> i love it
> 
> its a creeper and the high can be intense and racy if you overindulge(which is easy to do with strains that have a creeper high)
> 
> ...


Hell yeah I got a Durban x T1000 pretty high on the list for next round.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 9, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Hell yeah I got a Durban x T1000 pretty high on the list for next round.


I have that one too

should be even more potent than the Durban Zkittlez

the t1000 cut tests at 30 thc

im expecting a scary high from that cross lol


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 9, 2020)

Bottom 2 triangle kush s1 top og kush x triangle 
Bottom left Durban poison s1 bottom right train wreck s1
Top middle lemon tree x zkittlez train wreck flowering already


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 9, 2020)

The 2 plants on the right are t1000xzkittlez. had no more room for them in the tent so outside they went.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 9, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Ive grown Bubblegum Cookies and Chem D Cookies
> 
> the Bubblegum Cookies is my favorite smoke right now.Its not the most potent but it has the best high out of the 30ish strains i currently have
> 
> ...


good looking I needed to hear this

I been looking for t1000 x one of the kushes But not sure which but now I think I should have copped the t1000 x Obama kush ..


----------



## {Ganjika} (Aug 10, 2020)

Just curious what kind of freebies is he giving out the past month im going to order up some bubblegum tonight


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 10, 2020)

{Ganjika} said:


> Just curious what kind of freebies is he giving out the past month im going to order up some bubblegum tonight


I'd expect Bubba crosses


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 12, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> This death row freebie is the stankiest veg plant I've had in a while. Only like 12" tall and stinking up the tent with dogshit/kush smell. Excited to see what it makes.


Any updates on the death row? I got two freebie packs jw how she’s flowering if you’re there yet.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 12, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> CSI emailed me back and this is what he said about the * next to Lemon Tree
> 
> 
> The * stands for the Lemon Tree being an S1 or hybrid of the original Lemon Tree. It is much better than the original Lemon Tree however in many aspects. We believe it is the Str8 Organics cut of Lemon Tree.


Str8 Organics lemon tree or lemonade? I picked up two more packs, gonna have three total now. I just don’t see tk and lemon tree(or lemonade) being anything other than amazing smoke. I plan on popping one and one of the rado gushers packs next.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 12, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Any updates on the death row? I got two freebie packs jw how she’s flowering if you’re there yet.


I actually had to scrap it because of pm had to start everything over :/


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 12, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Str8 Organics lemon tree or lemonade? I picked up two more packs, gonna have three total now. I just don’t see tk and lemon tree(or lemonade) being anything other than amazing smoke. I plan on popping one and one of the rado gushers packs next.


I copy & pasted the response from CSI


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 12, 2020)

Ahh shit... that sucks man. Was it just that strain?


Gemtree said:


> I actually had to scrap it because of pm had to start everything over :/
> [/QUOTE


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 12, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I copy & pasted the response from CSI


thank you for clarifying. I tried searching for str8 Organics lemon tree but I only see a lemonade which sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 12, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Ahh shit... that sucks man. Was it just that strain?


That a chemd x t1000 and a gg4 x bubblegum. I was sad but have been battling pm last 2 rounds and they started getting it so said f it and just finished this last round and cleaning everything


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 12, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> That a chemd x t1000 and a gg4 x bubblegum. I was sad but have been battling pm last 2 rounds and they started getting it so said f it and just finished this last round and cleaning everything


Ayee, that sucks man. It’s been hot af this year, at least around here. Definitely makes things more challenging


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 12, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Ayee, that sucks man. It’s been hot af this year, at least around here. Definitely makes things more challenging


Yeah here too I even had humidity at 40% and tons of air but didn't matter. Got it from a friends clone so should be good once I get everything clean again


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 12, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Yeah here too I even had humidity at 40% and tons of air but didn't matter. Got it from a friends clone so should be good once I get everything clean again


*Former friend


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 13, 2020)

Rest In Peace #1 first round from cloning. Something like day 24, og stretch but stronger branching from the 91. Running dtw now, seems awesome so far. Simple af and fast growth.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 13, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Ive grown Bubblegum Cookies and Chem D Cookies
> 
> the Bubblegum Cookies is my favorite smoke right now.Its not the most potent but it has the best high out of the 30ish strains i currently have
> 
> ...


Was your chem cookies lanky/stretchy with small buds by week 6? I’m running a single one and i’m not loving the size of the buds. Not too bad though, it is only 1 seed so it doesn’t really represent the cross well


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 13, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Was your chem cookies lanky/stretchy with small buds by week 6? I’m running a single one and i’m not loving the size of the buds. Not too bad though, it is only 1 seed so it doesn’t really represent the cross well


mines stacked and yielded well

small buds means you probably got a cookies leaning pheno

the one I flowered out was chem leaning

i posted pics somewhere in this thread around May


edit: pics on page 67


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 14, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> mines stacked and yielded well
> 
> small buds means you probably got a cookies leaning pheno
> 
> ...


Holy shit, yeah, mines look completely different, i’ll probably hunt the whole pack for a nice chem leaner like that. Hoping the cookie leaner finishes with fatter buds since it’s only on the end of week 6.
What day did you cut her?


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 14, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Holy shit, yeah, mines look completely different, i’ll probably hunt the whole pack for a nice chem leaner like that. Hoping the cookie leaner finishes with fatter buds since it’s only on the end of week 6.
> What day did you cut her?


don’t know the exact day but it was around 10 weeks


----------



## EastCoastIndica (Aug 14, 2020)

Elite 613 in Canada has some CSI going up for auction. @elite613auctions on Instagram. Bubba S1, Purple Urkle S1, Mendo Purps S1, GSC S1, OG Kush x Triangle Kush.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 14, 2020)

Caleb just knocked up the MAC1 ...


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 14, 2020)

Just grabbed more triangle x ofp and had to scoop some gg4 x triangle this time bet that will be killer.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 14, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Caleb just knocked up the MAC1 ...


Saw his IG post showing his first run of MAC


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 14, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Just grabbed more triangle x ofp and had to scoop some gg4 x triangle this time bet that will be killer.


Got a pack of the gg4 tk, did u order they glo? They were out last weekend


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 14, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Got a pack of the gg4 tk, did u order they glo? They were out last weekend


Yeah I ordered them last sat might have been the last ones


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 14, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Yeah I ordered them last sat might have been the last ones


Nice. I got one of those, ordered two more lemon tree x tk. I also have a pack of tk x Cali o, I know the o isn’t the strongest. I have the diesel x Cali o I’ll flip soon that I’m hoping brings some good citrus terps along with sour and potency. Would give me more faith in the tk x Cali o anyways... I’d love to have a pack or two of the zkittlez x tk but those were out of stock too.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 14, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Nice. I got one of those, ordered two more lemon tree x tk. I also have a pack of tk x Cali o, I know the o isn’t the strongest. I have the diesel x Cali o I’ll flip soon that I’m hoping brings some good citrus terps along with sour and potency. Would give me more faith in the tk x Cali o anyways... I’d love to have a pack or two of the zkittlez x tk but those were out of stock too.


Hell yeah i would get some cali o but I already have a bunch of orange seeds and have some Clementine clones going right now that smell raunchy in veg already. I got the wifi x zkittles and Cannarado gushers x zkittles so think im gonna run those the same time to compare.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 18, 2020)

T1000 x skittlez first 2 plants to the right and a dbb by @thenotsoesoteric on the left. They definitely are in flower.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 18, 2020)

Mud dog came down today. Idk if I can keep any of these chem s1’s or chemxchem crosses around. I have the 91 I liked back in flower and it’s already shoot bananas at week 4. One of the mud dogs threw a few and this one threw them. I need to smoke a real clone only chem but as it stands I prefer og and sour terps over these chems. This one smells pretty rank and is a chunker, hopefully she’s tastey and I’ll be running her again just because I have a big bush of her ready to flip.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 18, 2020)

RIP #4. I took her early because i need to replace stuff and i have a full tents worth ready to go. The rips are pretty nice. Definitely fuely and no herms. Nugs are pretty dense too. I have the RIP #1 in flower again and she’s looking good. I’m hoping with a better run she puts on. I backed a few up a few phenos to run a 3rd time.


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 18, 2020)

Alright guys, I tried the search bar.
Is Glo the best place to order CSI?
I know they take CC as well as Hella Dank Seed Co.. looking for an easy payment option.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 18, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Alright guys, I tried the search bar.
> Is Glo the best place to order CSI?
> I know they take CC as well as Hella Dank Seed Co.. looking for an easy payment option.


CSI HUMBOLDT-

Triangle Kush s1

1 pack-$125

2 packs-$240

GIRL SCOUT COOKIES HYBRIDS

Buy 1 pack-$50**

Buy 2 packs- $90**


Buy 2 packs of Triangle Kush crosses for just $100

Buy 1 pack of any CSI Humboldt cross other than the Triangle Kush crosses for $50

Buy 2 packs of any CSI Humboldt cross other than Triangle Kush crosses for $95

Buy 4 packs of any CSI Humboldt cross other than Triangle Kush crosses for $185

Every 2 packs of CSI gear that you buy comes with a freebie pack provided by the breeder.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 18, 2020)

That's the glo deals write the discount in the comment box at checkout. Yes they take credit cards


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Aug 18, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Alright guys, I tried the search bar.
> Is Glo the best place to order CSI?
> I know they take CC as well as Hella Dank Seed Co.. looking for an easy payment option.


Breedersdirect is another good one for easy payment and selection. Deal wise you cant beat Glo


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 18, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> That's the glo deals write the discount in the comment box at checkout. Yes they take credit cards


I've never written anything in the comment box and always gotten the discount... sometimes even more than I was expecting ($10-20 )


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 19, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> I've never written anything in the comment box and always gotten the discount... sometimes even more than I was expecting ($10-20 )


I just do it so I don't get the wrong invoice price


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 19, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Just grabbed more triangle x ofp and had to scoop some gg4 x triangle this time bet that will be killer.


crazy I’m bout to grab those also ..


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 19, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Mud dog came down today. Idk if I can keep any of these chem s1’s or chemxchem crosses around. I have the 91 I liked back in flower and it’s already shoot bananas at week 4. One of the mud dogs threw a few and this one threw them. I need to smoke a real clone only chem but as it stands I prefer og and sour terps over these chems. This one smells pretty rank and is a chunker, hopefully she’s tastey and I’ll be running her again just because I have a big bush of her ready to flip.
> View attachment 4657786View attachment 4657788


Prolly throw the mud dog outside. Too many nanas for my liking so the dog s1’s and dog on dogs are out. The RIP is looking pretty good this round and all the phenos have been stable. I have some chem d and sis crosses I’ll dig into at some point. I would avoid the 91s1 s If stability is important to you.


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 19, 2020)

Florado x T1000
No training or topping. She's looking thirsty in the pic so I watered right after. Bugs are really bad this year but this one seems unfazed.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2020)

I just got my pack of secret service from founding father genetics


----------



## skuba (Aug 19, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Prolly throw the mud dog outside. Too many nanas for my liking so the dog s1’s and dog on dogs are out. The RIP is looking pretty good this round and all the phenos have been stable. I have some chem d and sis crosses I’ll dig into at some point. I would avoid the 91s1 s If stability is important to you.


How many 91 s1s have you grown? I have two packs I’m less than excited about now :/


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 19, 2020)

skuba said:


> How many 91 s1s have you grown? I have two packs I’m less than excited about now :/


5 outta the 7 made it thru flower. One I’m running again that seems decent and I did take back ups, but if it’s nana city the clones are gettting tossed. I also have a second pack. I might throw it in the freezer, might be worth something later on and I only paid like 50 a pack thru glo so there’s that at least.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 19, 2020)

My first run with the rip didn’t really do them service so the verdict is out on whether or not I’ll keep a cut around until I crop this next round... but so far the #1 cut is looking really good in particular. Great structure that doesn’t need a whole lot of stripping to get canopy penetration. Day 31 or 32 and she’s already smelling fuely as fuck with an earthy Unmistakably og background.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 19, 2020)

Ran rados tk91, no nanners. Mud dog outside, no nanners. They were freebies too, right? Lol not everyone gets nanners on the 91's, but some do.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 19, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Ran rados tk91, no nanners. Mud dog outside, no nanners. They were freebies too, right? Lol not everyone gets nanners on the 91's, but some do.


The ghost og x 91(rip) are nice and nana free, every single plant outta 7 seeds. I’ve seen some nice looking pics out of the 91s1, but my experience was pretty much nanas on every plant to varying degrees. I’ll see if the mud dog I just put out throw nanas or not... I know outdoors things are supposed to be more stable in general. Not really a fan of the 91 s1 or mud dog structure, but the last mud dog I pulled threw some chongers. Too afghani and not enough stretch. Also don’t love how the chems eat the F outta themselves end of flower. Again, I really need to get ahold of some clone only 91, 4, or d to smoke. But the chem notes were muted on the 91 s1, not bad on the mud dog. I’ve heard shop rag and shoe polish and that’s accurate but not terps I’m really in love with. The rip is more of a gas/super glue fume smell with an earthy background. Much prefer those kind of gassy fuely terps.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 19, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Florado x T1000
> No training or topping. She's looking thirsty in the pic so I watered right after. Bugs are really bad this year but this one seems unfazed.
> 
> View attachment 4658451
> View attachment 4658454


Stoked to see how these come out. I’ve been eyeing a couple of those flo rado packs.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 19, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Ran rados tk91, no nanners. Mud dog outside, no nanners. They were freebies too, right? Lol not everyone gets nanners on the 91's, but some do.


Pretty sure his 91 s1 selection out of 150 seeds throws nanas too. Bud on the lower left looks like it has one coming right out of the crown. Also see potential banana below that on the left as well as on the main cola. The pic isn’t super high def but you can see the little yellow areas.


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 19, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Stoked to see how these come out. I’ve been eyeing a couple of those flo rado packs.


It's the most vigorous I've ever seen an outdoor plant, I try to throw a single freebie seed for his outdoor competition most years.


----------



## Burton79 (Aug 19, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Pretty sure his 91 s1 selection out of 150 seeds throws nanas too. Bud on the lower left looks like it has one coming right out of the crown. Also see potential banana below that on the left as well as on the main cola. The pic isn’t super high def but you can see the little yellow areas.View attachment 4658931


I've seen Caleb get comments about nanners on IG, and he replied that late-stage nanners are no big deal.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 19, 2020)

Burton79 said:


> I've seen Caleb get comments about nanners on IG, and he replied that late-stage nanners are no big deal.


Meh. I dont love seeing them. I kind of think since all the chems came out of the same herm batch you’re really exacerbating the herm tendencies in any of the chem on chem reversals. They’re already bottlenecked, the chem 91 s1 is probably actually s2 and I’m assuming that’s why it’s so unstable. All just observation running 15 various chem cross plants from csi. Really no issues with the og x chem cross. Some good stuff out of those seeds


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 19, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Meh. I dont love seeing them. I kind of think since all the chems came out of the same herm batch you’re really exacerbating the herm tendencies in any of the chem on chem reversals. They’re already bottlenecked, the chem 91 s1 is probably actually s2 and I’m assuming that’s why it’s so unstable. All just observation running 15 various chem cross plants from csi. Really no issues with the og x chem cross. Some good stuff out of those seeds


You try big bad wolf yet? That and the 91 s1 are the only 91 crosses I got


----------



## skuba (Aug 19, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> The ghost og x 91(rip) are nice and nana free, every single plant outta 7 seeds. I’ve seen some nice looking pics out of the 91s1, but my experience was pretty much nanas on every plant to varying degrees. I’ll see if the mud dog I just put out throw nanas or not... I know outdoors things are supposed to be more stable in general. Not really a fan of the 91 s1 or mud dog structure, but the last mud dog I pulled threw some chongers. Too afghani and not enough stretch. Also don’t love how the chems eat the F outta themselves end of flower. Again, I really need to get ahold of some clone only 91, 4, or d to smoke. But the chem notes were muted on the 91 s1, not bad on the mud dog. I’ve heard shop rag and shoe polish and that’s accurate but not terps I’m really in love with. The rip is more of a gas/super glue fume smell with an earthy background. Much prefer those kind of gassy fuely terps.


What I like about chemdog the most is the effect. Don’t get me wrong, I love the smell, but that could be because my brain knows I’m about to be not just stoned, but HIGH!


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 19, 2020)

skuba said:


> What I like about chemdog the most is the effect. Don’t get me wrong, I love the smell, but that could be because my brain knows I’m about to be not just stoned, but HIGH!


That’s how I feel about good OG/OG crosses


----------



## skuba (Aug 19, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> That’s how I feel about good OG/OG crosses


Same here. They kinda smell similar too


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 19, 2020)

Wedding cake x UK cheese.
Pretty slow veg so far, left in 4inch pot for a couple weeks too long so its starting to perk up.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 19, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> You try big bad wolf yet? That and the 91 s1 are the only 91 crosses I got


have a pack. Bakersfield's looked fire so I do have high hopes for that pack. haven't messed with the D yet and alotta people say that's where it's at


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 19, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Really no issues with the og x chem cross. Some good stuff out of those seeds


Is that the Crude Fuel or the Pure Bred cross?


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 19, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> Is that the Crude Fuel or the Pure Bred cross?


ghost og x chem 91-Rest In Peace. both the ones you listed are probably nice since its a chem outcross to og


----------



## dopefest (Aug 19, 2020)

Anyone else getting runts out of the obama x crosses? obama x zkittlez and obama x gsc as well as a runt in the obama s1's (founding). Just curious...a buddy of mine had a great run with the zkittlez cross, so maybe it's just my setup.

edit: wrong breeder referenced


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 20, 2020)

Anyone have any experience with the Bubba x mendo purps ? Just picked it up and am stoked to see what’s in this pack


----------



## Burton79 (Aug 20, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> have a pack. Bakersfield's looked fire so I do have high hopes for that pack. haven't messed with the D yet and alotta people say that's where it's at


I have a big bad wolf that just started 12/12. Will report back in a couple months. I had a pack of CSI chem 91s that I couldn't get out of the seedling stage (runts). Prob my fault, but I gave up on them and went with big bad wolf. I also have the csi chemd x gsc and it is probably the best smelling and most vigorous plant I have grown so far.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 20, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Wedding cake x UK cheese.
> Pretty slow veg so far, left in 4inch pot for a couple weeks too long so its starting to perk up.
> 
> View attachment 4658951


Gave away my pack, since it's really bday cake, although that would be a good one also, didn't do my research before my seed habit pulled trigger, lol.


----------



## hicountry1 (Aug 20, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> The ghost og x 91(rip) are nice and nana free, every single plant outta 7 seeds. I’ve seen some nice looking pics out of the 91s1, but my experience was pretty much nanas on every plant to varying degrees. I’ll see if the mud dog I just put out throw nanas or not... I know outdoors things are supposed to be more stable in general. Not really a fan of the 91 s1 or mud dog structure, but the last mud dog I pulled threw some chongers. Too afghani and not enough stretch. Also don’t love how the chems eat the F outta themselves end of flower. Again, I really need to get ahold of some clone only 91, 4, or d to smoke. But the chem notes were muted on the 91 s1, not bad on the mud dog. I’ve heard shop rag and shoe polish and that’s accurate but not terps I’m really in love with. The rip is more of a gas/super glue fume smell with an earthy background. Much prefer those kind of gassy fuely terps.


Keep your eye on the RIP's his Ghost OG crosses, Spooky specifically for me threw nanners on the OG leaners that i didnt find until harvest. They were very well hidden at the bases of flowers. That being said everything I've ran from him has had nanners at some point on at least one pheno. All the chem 91 stuff I ran had them really bad.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 20, 2020)

Them 50 degree nights gets shit movin.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 20, 2020)

Rest In Peace #1 at day 31, lil shot with lights off flash on. Think I like her. So much fuel


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 20, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> I've never written anything in the comment box and always gotten the discount... sometimes even more than I was expecting ($10-20 )


Can anyone tell me how soon they hear back from Glo after payment? Do they send a tracking number? I haven't gotten a response in 2 days after paying for some CSI : /


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 20, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Can anyone tell me how soon they hear back from Glo after payment? Do they send a tracking number? I haven't gotten a response in 2 days after paying for some CSI : /


I had to remind him in my 2nd to last order and it’s been a minute on my most recent. Just email him with ur order #, I did it last time n he sent it right out.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 20, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Can anyone tell me how soon they hear back from Glo after payment? Do they send a tracking number? I haven't gotten a response in 2 days after paying for some CSI : /


GLO has become popular over the past few months so it takes about 10-14 days for package to ship 

you’ll get an email stating your order is complete and tracking once it ships


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 20, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> GLO has become popular over the past few months so it takes about 10-14 days for package to ship
> 
> you’ll get an email stating your order is complete and tracking once it ships


Thank you for your help. I will delete this post now to avoid diluting the CSI fire thread!


----------



## Renne (Aug 21, 2020)

Ordered a pack of TK S1 from GLO and took little over 4 weeks (35 days) from after my payment was received till I got a tracking # , I am in Canada and I know w Covid mail and processing is a major hold up, just was a little worried after spending over $230 Canadian for 6 beans. Now just hope it makes it ok over the Border ok!


----------



## Burton79 (Aug 21, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Can anyone tell me how soon they hear back from Glo after payment? Do they send a tracking number? I haven't gotten a response in 2 days after paying for some CSI : /


It can be days after payment. It has been as much as a week+. If you paid credit card, my experience is beans arrive about 2 weeks after payment. So don't sweat nothin just yet.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 21, 2020)

Burton79 said:


> It can be days after payment. It has been as much as a week+. If you paid credit card, my experience is beans arrive about 2 weeks after payment. So don't sweat nothin just yet.


Yeah week or two. Think the more often you buy the more priority you get. He's like the soup nazi just accept your deals and move along lol


----------



## {Ganjika} (Aug 21, 2020)

CSI hooked it up!!! I dont know anything about the freebies going to have to search a bit on them I'm feeling stoked especially with the Uzbeki freebies!


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 21, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> Breedersdirect is another good one for easy payment and selection. Deal wise you cant beat Glo


But does GLO come through.? I ordered and paid by CC Through gandlapparel.com at the beginning of the month and have emailed them about the status of my package a few times now. No response to date...Hoping for the best but feel robbed. I have ordered from a few different seed banks n the mean time and have received most orders by now. What should I do now?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Aug 22, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> But does GLO come through.? I ordered and paid by CC Through gandlapparel.com at the beginning of the month and have emailed them about the status of my package a few times now. No response to date...Hoping for the best but feel robbed. I have ordered from a few different seed banks n the mean time and have received most orders by now. What should I do now?


All of my orders have come through. Usually takes around 2-4 weeks


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 22, 2020)

{Ganjika} said:


> CSI hooked it up!!! I dont know anything about the freebies going to have to search a bit on them I'm feeling stoked especially with the Uzbeki freebies!
> View attachment 4660663


Dammit I got the fckn pakistani crossed with bubba as a freebie on my glo order. Either of those sound way nicer


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 22, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> All of my orders have come through. Usually takes around 2-4 weeks


Ok. Still in that time frame. I’ll be patient.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 22, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Dammit I got the fckn pakistani crossed with bubba as a freebie on my glo order. Either of those sound way nicer


I got that again too :/


----------



## {Ganjika} (Aug 23, 2020)

i got Pck x Bubba with the last order through CSI i didnt like it to much this pheno was low potency but very beautiful, i still have another bean or two


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 23, 2020)

{Ganjika} said:


> i got Pck x Bubba with the last order through CSI i didnt like it to much this pheno was low potency but very beautiful, i still have another bean or two
> View attachment 4661978View attachment 4661979


Was that the 7 or the 21? I got packs of both


----------



## {Ganjika} (Aug 23, 2020)

i got 3 seeds as a freebie


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 23, 2020)

{Ganjika} said:


> i got 3 seeds as a freebie


Yeah Pck 7 or 21?


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 23, 2020)

Lol


----------



## {Ganjika} (Aug 23, 2020)

OH i dont know lol sorry


----------



## d3cryption (Aug 23, 2020)

{Ganjika} said:


> CSI hooked it up!!! I dont know anything about the freebies going to have to search a bit on them I'm feeling stoked especially with the Uzbeki freebies!
> View attachment 4660663


where did you get these from glo?


----------



## {Ganjika} (Aug 23, 2020)

directly through Humboldt CSI https://humboldtcsi.com/


----------



## d3cryption (Aug 23, 2020)

{Ganjika} said:


> directly through Humboldt CSI https://humboldtcsi.com/


thanks


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 24, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Can anyone tell me how soon they hear back from Glo after payment? Do they send a tracking number? I haven't gotten a response in 2 days after paying for some CSI : /


Ya they're taking a lil longer than usual, 3 days for tracking, be patient, you'll get it bud


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 24, 2020)

If u made a account with glo u can sign in and view the dashboard and see if he processed ya order or not .. once it’s processed it’s shipped within 3 or so days .. if it’s multiple orders like I make then sometimes he’ll combine them and ship at once 

anyone have pics of the bubblegum cookies ? So far they have good density I’m assuming that’s from the cookie .. I can’t tell u what they smell like it’s to many things in there


----------



## Kaywhy (Aug 24, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> anyone have pics of the bubblegum cookies ? So far they have good density I’m assuming that’s from the cookie .. I can’t tell u what they smell like it’s to many things in there.
> Here's some pics of the bubble Gum cookies. Nice yielding, nice smoke, good flavor. I'd run it again, just lollipop the shit out it and watch for nanners.


----------



## Kaywhy (Aug 24, 2020)

Woops, I think that last pic is sweet pink stink.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 24, 2020)

T1000x skittlez. And dynoberry


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 24, 2020)

Got some Panama Red x Bubba Kush freebies coming my way and I'm really excited about that combination. Don't suppose anyone has grown them out? Won them in an auction but assuming it is a relatively new freebie so I may be one of the first to give them go if that's the case...


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 24, 2020)

Good looking !
My phenos look like shit compared to yours .. yours looks cookie .. both of mine have fluffier nugs .. dense but not round there spear like 

as far as nanners go I have a tent of fems .. im playing Russian roulette .. with like 3 weeks left


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 24, 2020)

Florado x T1000 flowering mode


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 24, 2020)

anyone ran Living Dead Girl? (patient zero x forum cut)


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2020)

Ordered thru glo the aug 16 and 18th, just got my packs in yesterday so they're good to go. Glo has always been pretty fast for me


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 27, 2020)

Got the 5 sour D/Cali o into the flower tent today. They were crowded AF in veg, stripped them pretty good and broke some necks to fit them under the trellis. No experience growing diesel but the pheno that isn’t stripped yet looks extra stretchy. Anyone see the Deez in her?


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 28, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Got the 5 sour D/Cali o into the flower tent today. They were crowded AF in veg, stripped them pretty good and broke some necks to fit them under the trellis. No experience growing diesel but the pheno that isn’t stripped yet looks extra stretchy. Anyone see the Deez in her?View attachment 4666929View attachment 4666931View attachment 4666930


The stretch is real. Good luck


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 28, 2020)

T1000xskittlez(2 on the right)and my dynoberry bite. 


^middle plant.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 28, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Pretty sure his 91 s1 selection out of 150 seeds throws nanas too. Bud on the lower left looks like it has one coming right out of the crown. Also see potential banana below that on the left as well as on the main cola. The pic isn’t super high def but you can see the little yellow areas.View attachment 4658931


Csi's comment on the 91 is bull crap though, lol. I'd never run his shitty ass s1. Everything I've seen from those looks weak and most look like shit.

I'd run the clone 91 for sure but its a hard pass on his s1s.


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 28, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Csi's comment on the 91 is bull crap though, lol. I'd never run his shitty ass s1. Everything I've seen from those looks weak and most look like shit.
> 
> I'd run the clone 91 for sure but its a hard pass on his s1s.


Damn I was lookin at getting that. I wanted a few old school strains for my stepfather. Any suggestions?


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 28, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Damn I was lookin at getting that. I wanted a few old school strains for my stepfather. Any suggestions?


Pass on the 91 s1. I actually have some nice plants out of the ghost og x 91. One plant with nice og stretch but sturdy branching and straight fuel vapor stink on her.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 29, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Pass on the 91 s1. I actually have some nice plants out of the ghost og x 91. One plant with nice og stretch but sturdy branching and straight fuel vapor stink on her.


If you want some chem genetics I would check out top dawg. Some packs are only 65 bux on glo including garlic creme which is chem sis x chem d/i95.


----------



## RichRoots (Aug 30, 2020)

Sorry I’m out of the loop, why is it a pass on the chem 91 S1s?


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 30, 2020)

Nannerville


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 30, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Nannerville


Lots of herms and the pot is mids. The Rest In Peace is pretty good, mostly og phenos but I do have one that is 91 leaning with added stretch. They’ve all been stable/herm free.
day40

og fuel lean


91 lean, she stuffed in the back of the 5x5 so I’m not gonna get a real sense of her til she’s down.


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 30, 2020)

I've never seen any deals on CSI packs on glo. Where do you guys find that?


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 30, 2020)

CSI doesnt test its gear as fast as it chucks pollen.. anything with high nanner rates should never be released and tossed in the testing phase... his seeds are hit and miss big time


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 30, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> CSI doesnt test its gear as fast as it chucks pollen.. anything with high nanner rates should never be released and tossed in the testing phase... his seeds are hit and miss big time


This is laughable


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 30, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> This is laughable


I wouldn’t of released the 91s1 if I made and tested them and saw how marginal and unstable the pot was. I think Caleb’s great though, I’m still buying his packs.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 30, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I've never seen any deals on CSI packs on glo. Where do you guys find that?


----------



## RichRoots (Aug 30, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Lots of herms and the pot is mids. The Rest In Peace is pretty good, mostly og phenos but I do have one that is 91 leaning with added stretch. They’ve all been stable/herm free.
> day40
> 
> og fuel lean
> ...


I have RIP going & they all look like the 2nd pic, leaning hard on the 91’ side.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 30, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> I have RIP going & they all look like the 2nd pic, leaning hard on the 91’ side.


Any herm?


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 30, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I wouldn’t of released the 91s1 if I made and tested them and saw how marginal and unstable the pot was. I think Caleb’s great though, I’m still buying his packs.


I know his tolerance of 'herms' is higher than most, are these nanners super early or late? I've never personally grown the 91.


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 30, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> View attachment 4669454


I must be on the wrong site. I never see anything like that.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 30, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I must be on the wrong site. I never see anything like that.


Sign up for the newsletter on the site or email [email protected]


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 30, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> I know his tolerance of 'herms' is higher than most, are these nanners super early or late? I've never personally grown the 91.


Not super late, the one I kept around doesn’t seem terrible this round but I’m not really able to get in there. The muddog I pulled threw dicks too and seeded itself and the rip next to it to an extent.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 30, 2020)

Selling muddog cuts on strainly 100 a piece. Looks like it's a problem for some, not for others. Lolol. Muddog was a freebie right, with the question mark on the chem 1. My muddog is super leafy outside, I see why they are freebies.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 30, 2020)

Using different methods to make fems does it produce different results?

also back then it was debated that no matter which way u make the cross fem x fem .. that the results would be the same gsc x tangie would be the same as tangie x gsc .. now I’m seeing breeders offer the same cross both ways so does it make a difference?

this is my first csi run and the plants are doing good .. not what I expected but there on par to impress me at this rate .. I really wanna grab a pack of the tk x chem 91 just to compare it to the rado ones about to finish .. ima get the pack ASAP


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 30, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Damn I was lookin at getting that. I wanted a few old school strains for my stepfather. Any suggestions?


If you want Chemdog 91, Lucky Dog Seed Co. is your best bet. Skunk VA is the breeder and the one who the clone-only Chemdog 91 was named after. Chemdog 91 is really finicky to grow but his crosses (all Chemdog based) are _really_ stable. Your Stepdad will love you. Another recommendation for old school smoke is Dominion Seed Company, breeder Duke Diamond. His Figure Four crosses are insane and you can get them crossed with Chemdog, Crossroad Chem, Chem D, or Headband.

Here's a picture of a Lucky Dog strain and a Dominion strain.


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 30, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Not super late, the one I kept around doesn’t seem terrible this round but I’m not really able to get in there. The muddog I pulled threw dicks too and seeded itself and the rip next to it to an extent.


I can believe it...if its bad, its bad. Just odd he would call him a lazy breeder, everyone knows thats not the case.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 30, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> CSI doesnt test its gear as fast as it chucks pollen.. anything with high nanner rates should never be released and tossed in the testing phase... his seeds are hit and miss big time


This is one of the stupidest posts I have ever seen anyone make about a breeder. About as clueless as you can get lol!


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 30, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Using different methods to make fems does it produce different results?
> 
> also back then it was debated that no matter which way u make the cross fem x fem .. that the results would be the same gsc x tangie would be the same as tangie x gsc .. now I’m seeing breeders offer the same cross both ways so does it make a difference?
> 
> this is my first csi run and the plants are doing good .. not what I expected but there on par to impress me at this rate .. I really wanna grab a pack of the tk x chem 91 just to compare it to the rado ones about to finish .. ima get the pack ASAP


Try the chem 91 x tk instead. I think the reversal mom probably does play a role in how a fem cross turns out. Already seen the gator bait on here, would be great to see how different the 91 with the tk reversed onto it turns out


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 30, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> I can believe it...if its bad, its bad. Just odd he would call him a lazy breeder, everyone knows thats not the case.


No, he runs numbers for sure. Idk if I’m a huge fan of s1’s regardless but my experience has only been the 91 s1. So many bomb cuts to outcross to to open up a gene pool with.


----------



## RichRoots (Aug 30, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Any herm?


no herm issues i can find, still about 1.5-2 weeks left before i take them down.


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 31, 2020)

Meep Meep stacking outside, just flipped my Wedding cake x UK cheese inside


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 31, 2020)

Further out shot of the ghost leaning rip labeled “#1”. There were probably 3 out of the 7 that were decent and og leaning but this girl is really showing out the 2nd go around. Never had a plant smell even close to as fuely vapory as she does. Big node spacing but plenty of light penetration, she looks like she’ll yield well in the double trellis set up I’m running. Easy to clean up and get penetration down the plant, looks like it’ll throw golf balls 3 feet down by the time she’s finished. I hope she smokes like she smells


----------



## Darkstar71 (Sep 1, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Anyone know what the black death in the death row cross is?


I have some of these also bra did you ever grow them out?


----------



## skuba (Sep 1, 2020)

Darkstar71 said:


> I have some of these also bra did you ever grow them out?


The Black Death is supposedly an old Afghani


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 1, 2020)

skuba said:


> The Black Death is supposedly an old Afghani


Jewels posted earlier in thread the black death is deathstar x bubba x blackberry


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 1, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Jewels posted earlier in thread the black death is deathstar x bubba x blackberry


I posted that lineage on one of Caleb’s posts and he said the Black Death was an old afghani. I found that info on strainfinder but apparently that’s not the Black Death he’s workin with


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 1, 2020)

Sounds bout right these days.


----------



## DGCloud (Sep 2, 2020)

Has anyone ran the mendo purps s1? Just put in an order and was hoping to hear if it's fire or retire! Please lmk any info would be appreciated! I hope I made a good choice!!!


----------



## Matix35 (Sep 2, 2020)

Durban poison x zkittle!a real pleasure to grow i pop 4 seed and all seem to be more on the durban side which im happy because i never try the real in the past and its a big yield and big flavor


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 2, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Meep Meep stacking outside, just flipped my Wedding cake x UK cheese inside
> View attachment 4670506
> View attachment 4670507


What's meep meep again. I have one of those going.


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 2, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What's meep meep again. I have one of those going.


Flo'rado x T1000


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 2, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Flo'rado x T1000


Thanks for that. Now I know what T1000 is, but is Flo' Rado some Florida Og x?


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 2, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Thanks for that. Now I know what T1000 is, but is Flo' Rado some Florida Og x?


Colorado Flo clone only, I think


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 3, 2020)

Meep meep


----------



## jp68 (Sep 3, 2020)

Been running his Old money = t100 x chem 91 with no nanners and the snausages = og x chem 91 which is also stable. been running both for a few years and he throws out some legit beans for the most part . Had some duds but the 2 above were worth it


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 3, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Been running his Old money = t100 x chem 91 with no nanners and the snausages = og x chem 91 which is also stable. been running both for a few years and he throws out some legit beans for the most part . Had some duds but the 2 above were worth it


I agree that the 91 out crosses are absolutely worthy of a look. I just don’t think the 91 s1 is that great. Also the mud dog I had one plant herm pretty bad and one that’s not looking bad on it’s second(and final) run. The structure is just unworkable for me in my set up. Way too closed up and bushy. I will say the one 91s1 I chose to run again is looking okay. Thing is, I have a chem 91 leaning RIP that has way better structure, stack, and stink. I shared a pic of that one not long ago, and the gas leaner is also great. I have this one labeled 3 that isn’t gassy but a nice earthy og aroma, less stretch but great stack. Day 45



best looking 91s1 I have backed up. This is the one i seeded with ssh pollen. it’s alright but I don’t love the structure still. I thought I saw a nana early, about 99% sure, but I haven’t seen anything further. It might play nicely with the ssh at least, in terms of taming structure and adding density. I have it backed up but that rip that leans 91 is an absolute unit, and i gave it a rub and it smells pretty rank and terps comparatively. I would say the og x 91s and most definitely the RIP are worth a look.


----------



## hicountry1 (Sep 4, 2020)

Just to clear something up regarding herms in many of his lines, his whole thing is preserving heirloom genetics. Many of these cuts have a history of herm issues within their lines, so naturally when working with these it will be unavoidable to have some herm. GSC, Trainwreck, Chem 91, these cuts have always had some herm issues.

I honestly haven't ran many/if any breeders gear that is herm free, it's just part of sifting seeds imo. Check at day 17-21 a few times and then again late in flower. Keep notes. Expect it, embrace it. Finding winners is hard and takes time.


----------



## The Baliol (Sep 4, 2020)

All CSI Humboldt this year and I am super impressed on many levels! Old Family Purple F2Rs, Bubba Purps, Mendocino Purple Urkle, Tri County Purps, Bubba Kush x Bubblegum, Hong Kong Phooey, Death Row and Meep Meep outdoor at weeks 3-5. Select cuts for inside.

Nspecta has to be one of the best in the game. Every single strain is out of this world. Even the Hong Kong, Meep Meep and Death Row freebies are fire as FUCK and Only running one of each. Maybe I got lucky? But seriously some incredible looking plants.

Death Row- Dark green, super short and squatty. Sweet and earthy. Some of the the highest crystal production I've seen and right from the beginning. Pretty unique plant that hope to re-veg.

Meep Meep- Nice structure and growth. Amazing Fruity, grapey maybe almost pineapple smelly with super high resin. Similar to the fruity green crack. No experience with the colorado flo but assuming this one leans T-1000 but on Flo frame. Love this plant. Beautiful structure, smell, appearance, mostly bud/low leaf. Seriously may be an elite. 


Hong Kong Phooey- Dogshit leaning, sativa looking plant. Nice mix of fruity grape from the T-1000 and funky haze from the Dogshit.


Mendo Purple Urkle and Tri County Purps- Very Similar to each other. All have amazing grape Urkle terps on different levels. 4-5 weeks. Only 2 "weaker" phenos out of 11 popped but they still smell good and look pretty good. 1 pheno of Tri County thats almost all purple but stacks like a traffic cone. A couple really purple phenos of Mendo Urkles. #5 is absolutely stunning!. Nice round buds that are Full purple and Super white.

Bubba Kush x Bubblegum- Sweet bubblegum and earth.

Bubba Purps- Amazing. Phenomenal. Obama Kush pheno? This single pheno running is something else. I have no experience with Mendo Purple but I have good experience growing Bubba Kush. This plant grows NOTHING like a bubba. At least any Bubba I've ever grown. This Bubba Purps is like bubba kush on steroids! Fat leaves with Vigorous growth....tallest plants in the grow but with the round structure. Not stretchy just tall for a bubba. Stacking hard. Grape and bubba terps. Crazy grape /licorice/,wine stem rub even as young plants. Plant has such amazing traits. Keeper.

Old Family Purple F2(R)- Running 2 phenos. Both are so damn fire. 1 pheno that is bushy and compact with colas that are stacking hard and thick and completely Urkle, fruit smelling. The other has much more vigorous growth. I fucking love this plant! Very OG- esque. Not at all a stacker. A ton of round, SUPER frosty "popcorn" buds. The smell is just absolutely perfect. For my preference this is the best. A combo of grape Urkle and funky, skunky, OG, earthy goodness that reminds me 707 headband I grew and sour diesel. The holy grail for my preference.


----------



## The Baliol (Sep 4, 2020)

Running next to a partner who's crop is all modern hype clones from a respectable soirce: Ice Cream Cake, Lava Cake, Sundae Driver, Garanimals, Tri Fi and Mac1...All are legit fire.

I have enough experience to make these comparisons and lots of these CSI Humboldt phenos are superior to these clones from hand-selected phenos of proven modern crosses. The terps are obscene and the fact I have found multiple keepers, some truly special ones, without even popping alot should explain how high of quality seeds Nspecta makes. Again, it's my preference and maybe since I've found everything I was looking for(AND THEN SOME), I'm being biased. But hell yes and thank you Is all I have to say so far to and about CSI Humboldt.


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 4, 2020)

Crowded pic of Wedding Cake x UK cheese in the the middle


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 4, 2020)

The Baliol said:


> All CSI Humboldt this year and I am super impressed on many levels! Old Family Purple F2Rs, Bubba Purps, Mendocino Purple Urkle, Tri County Purps, Bubba Kush x Bubblegum, Hong Kong Phooey, Death Row and Meep Meep outdoor at weeks 3-5. Select cuts for inside.
> 
> Nspecta has to be one of the best in the game. Every single strain is out of this world. Even the Hong Kong, Meep Meep and Death Row freebies are fire as FUCK and Only running one of each. Maybe I got lucky? But seriously some incredible looking plants.
> 
> ...


Post some photos of you can man. Interested in seeing the freebies in particular, I got two death row packs and a Hong phuoey


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 5, 2020)

Dynoberry by @thenotsoesoteric 

My 2 t1000 x skittlez 


all three


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 9, 2020)

Rip In peace day 51. Super dense gassy og.


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 9, 2020)

Do you guys order straight from their site? They’re genetics look amazing


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 9, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Do you guys order straight from their site? They’re genetics look amazing


Hit up GLO for their newsletter man. Best deal on csi out there. Best deal on all the breeders they sling for the most part. Most csi is like 95-100 for two packs with a freebie. Buy 2 get 3 free creamsicle from Clearwater and two packs are 140. One is usually 120... 2 for 75 strayfox that come with a freebie per pack. Cheapest top dawg by far. They crush shit and if you’re stateside ships in a week or so usually.


----------



## skuba (Sep 9, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Do you guys order straight from their site? They’re genetics look amazing


I’ve ordered straight through them a few times, they always hook it up fat with freebies. Quick too


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 9, 2020)

Meep Meep


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 9, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Meep Meep
> View attachment 4679090


looks awesome man. whats the lineage on this one? one of the freebies I havent got yet, it is a freebie pack right?


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 9, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> looks awesome man. whats the lineage on this one? one of the freebies I havent got yet, it is a freebie pack right?


Colorado Flo x T1000, it's probably 4 weeks ahead of my other outdoor plants...crazy


----------



## skuba (Sep 9, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Colorado Flo x T1000, it's probably 4 weeks ahead of my other outdoor plants...crazy


Do you know if Meep Meep is different than Dysfunction junction? It seems to be the same cross


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 9, 2020)

skuba said:


> Do you know if Meep Meep is different than Dysfunction junction? It seems to be the same cross
> 
> View attachment 4679126


 I think t1000 is the redbeard cut. I’d assume ofp is Caleb’s selection


----------



## skuba (Sep 9, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I think t1000 is the redbeard cut. I’d assume ofp is Caleb’s selection


I guess I assumed the ofp was t1000, I hadn’t seen any other ofp reversed


----------



## jp68 (Sep 10, 2020)

Id be cracking that irene cross


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 10, 2020)

Just picked up the Bubba x mendo purple. My pack came in a black cardboard thing, different than the packs I see in here. Is this older packaging or not legit ?


----------



## Pi$tol (Sep 10, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Just picked up the Bubba x mendo purple. My pack came in a black cardboard thing, different than the packs I see in here. Is this older packaging or not legit ?


Older packs bro


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 11, 2020)

they both have that nice fruity smell of the skittlez..always the sweet smells the bugs love..bastards.


----------



## ApacheNinja (Sep 11, 2020)

[


Gemtree said:


> Grabbed a pack of wifi x zkittles and big bad wolf off glo. Getting a nice csi collection going now. Just as excited for the pck #7 x bubba kush freebies I got.


I'm running my big bad wolf at the moment. Just popped them 2 weeks ago. I can't wait to finish these ladies out.


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 11, 2020)

First flash pic I've been able to take for months


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 11, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Rip In peace day 51. Super dense gassy og.
> 
> View attachment 4678982


O wow man, that shit looks awesome...thats looks like some greasy ogs to me....fuck


----------



## {Ganjika} (Sep 12, 2020)

1 of 2 Bubblegum S1's i got going


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 13, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Rip In peace day 51. Super dense gassy og.
> 
> View attachment 4678982


I tried to get some better pics up close but my camera isn’t great. I should look into something a little nicer at some point, but you get the idea.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Sep 16, 2020)

TkS1


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Sep 17, 2020)

Bully Sticks week 6 (Legend OG X Chem 91)


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 17, 2020)

Meep Meep lower


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 17, 2020)

Outdoor muddog. Larfy baseball buds everywhere


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 18, 2020)

Dynoberry(left)and my 2 t1000x skittlez


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 18, 2020)

I chopped this muddog today, about 8.5 weeks. First run under the new light set up and running salts. just guessing, but there’s probably 4-5 dry z’s There. One out of 12 assorted plants in the tent. I think I’m going to pull double at least what I did running under hps and soil, for sure. She threw a few nanas late and was really compact and bushy, but the buds in the middle are still fairly dense. Good stink on her, But I won’t be running the mud dogs again. They hermed a little pretty much no matter what. They are real potent but it’s a pretty couch-lock high.


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Sep 19, 2020)

Humboldt Snow x Chem 91


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 20, 2020)

Bubblegum x gsc 

I have three outside. One smells like fruity cereal milk, one smells like sweet dough , and the third smells rotten dough. That’s my best smells description lol. Anyways, check out this crazy fade on this one that has a sweet doughy smell. Pic is from last week. It’s just fading even harder since.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 20, 2020)

Told you guys fire fire fire fire =)



The Baliol said:


> Death Row- Dark green, super short and squatty. Sweet and earthy. Some of the the highest crystal production I've seen and right from the beginning. Pretty unique plant that hope to re-veg.


Describe sweet if you can? Very curious. Fruity? What type?


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 20, 2020)

Meep Meep


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 20, 2020)

Triangle kush s1s in front triangle kush x og kush in back
Same ones different angle triangles on left triangle x og kush on right
Triangle
Triangle
Triangle x og kush
Lemon tree x zkittlez


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 20, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> Triangle kush s1s in front triangle kush x og kush in backView attachment 4689667
> Same ones different angle triangles on left triangle x og kush on rightView attachment 4689668
> TriangleView attachment 4689669
> TriangleView attachment 4689670
> ...


Lookin thirsty but good!


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 20, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Lookin thirsty but good!


They were very thirsty... they got a big drink


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 20, 2020)

Couple close up shots of the t1000xskittlez


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 20, 2020)

if you can find them pick up chem 1 x tk and bubblegum x gsc. no nanners under the sun. all from seed so different expression but all dump grease, youll go numb from handing the plants everyday


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 20, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> if you can find them pick up chem 1 x tk and bubblegum x gsc. no nanners under the sun. all from seed so different expression but all dump grease, youll go numb from handing the plants everyday


what was structure like on the chem1/tk?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 20, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> what was structure like on the chem1/tk?


they are all varying in certain ways buyt mostly just leaf structure , the stalks and height were all even in stretch, they dump resin, moderate spacing between buds, buds grow chunky range in smells from chem to new tennis ball. i hope i decirbed well, i apolgixe if not i will snap pics here before harvest


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 20, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> they are all varying in certain ways buyt mostly just leaf structure , the stalks and height were all even in stretch, they dump resin, moderate spacing between buds, buds grow chunky range in smells from chem to new tennis ball. i hope i decirbed well, i apolgixe if not i will snap pics here before harvest


sounds nice, love the tennis ball funk on certain kush strands. would love to see some pics at chop


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 21, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> sounds nice, love the tennis ball funk on certain kush strands. would love to see some pics at chop


oh yes ill get pics


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 23, 2020)

Think my little t1000xskittlez has about another week, the big one needs probably 2 may not get that depending on weather. My dynoberry is the farthest behind and isn’t getting enough sun unfortunately.

Litttle plant.


big plant.


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 23, 2020)

Meep Meep looking like a tk/ t1000 leaner


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 23, 2020)

Took down my favored Rest In Peace pheno at day 65 today(clone run). Kush and fuel and density all the way down the plant. I’ll probably put some Cali king pollen to this cut at some point. Og on Og why not


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 23, 2020)

Surprised I don't hear more bout the gg4 x bubblegum. Very tasty and surprisingly potent with yield and most, not all, really quick finishers.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 23, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Surprised I don't hear more bout the gg4 x bubblegum. Very tasty and surprisingly potent with yield and most, not all, really quick finishers.


I've got 5 sour diesel X Cali O in flower(seed run). I'll update with some photos soon. there are a few stretchers but 2 are fairly compact and one is kind a medium in stretch. Next up is a pack of TK x Lemon Tree


----------



## hicountry1 (Sep 24, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Surprised I don't hear more bout the gg4 x bubblegum. Very tasty and surprisingly potent with yield and most, not all, really quick finishers.


I have 2 packs of the gg4 x bubblegum going and 1 pack of the G1000 at day 39, both seem to lean away from the glue from what I can tell so far. Excited for the bubblegum terps they smell delicious.


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 24, 2020)

1st triangle kush s1 bottoms triangle kush x og kush back
2nd triangle kush x og kush 
3rd triangle kush s1 1
4th triangle kush s1 2
5th triangles on left triangle x og kush on right


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 24, 2020)

Lemon tree x zkittlez back left


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 24, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> Lemon tree x zkittlez back leftView attachment 4694259View attachment 4694260


Should be a mf’n terp machine


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 25, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Should be a mf’n terp machine


Mostly lemon zest with a touch of the juice right now


----------



## EastCoastIndica (Sep 27, 2020)

He hasn't announced it on IG but I see on his site that he has Chem D S1, GG4 S1, Jager S1, Lemon Party S1 and Purple Indica S1 for sale now. Lemon Party seems to be what he was selling as Lemon Tree or Lemon Tree S1 in his crosses.


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 27, 2020)

Rain coming......trying to make a home for the girls for the last couple weeks. Going to move it once the sun comes back out.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 27, 2020)

Mud dog dried up. Last indoor run on this stuff, cane out tasty and strong but it was leafy and throw nana. Tastes like OG with the earth and lemon but instead of pine it’s skunky. High is heavier than OG, however. Not my preference


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 27, 2020)

The one chem 91 s1 I ran again and backed up, one branch anyway. I probably will cull the clone unless it’s amazing smoke. She went 70 days and still a ton of white hair. Also threw nanas but I’m pretty sure they were completely sterile. Nugs are like rocks, little funky aroma but not super terpy wet.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 27, 2020)

EastCoastIndica said:


> He hasn't announced it on IG but I see on his site that he has Chem D S1, GG4 S1, Jager S1, Lemon Party S1 and Purple Indica S1 for sale now. Lemon Party seems to be what he was selling as Lemon Tree or Lemon Tree S1 in his crosses.


what is lemon party?

edit: whatever it is there's only 1 pack of the S1's left. I have three packs of the Lemon Tree X TK I'm hoping whatever cut he's rocking is as good as the cut Cannarado uses.


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 28, 2020)

Lemon Party lol

how many times are these breeders gonna keep renaming the same cut


----------



## unfiltered (Sep 28, 2020)

Thinking about grabbing some more beans from GLO.

Has anyone recently finished Triangle Kush S1 or any of the crosses with it? I would like to see some smoke reports. At the GLO website, it's listed as out of stock, but I think he can get more if people are interested.

Any recent killer crosses that you guys have finished and have smoke reports? I mean it's nice to see flowering photo and structure, but smoke reports are the most important. I agree with what DJ Short said. Who gives a damn about how it grows or look, but the final product results are what really matter.


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 28, 2020)

Almost panic chopped for a half inch of rain haha, I couldnt bring myself to cut an outdoor plant before October but damn it's looking done.


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 28, 2020)

Side branch of Wedding Cake* x UK cheese. Very frosty and definitely sharp cheesy smells


----------



## dr.panda (Sep 29, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Lemon Party lol
> 
> how many times are these breeders gonna keep renaming the same cut


CSI doesn't rename. He is one of the few who will take time to make sure he has legitimate cuts, 

With that being said caleb tell you his best estimate of what it could be

*Description*
*Lemon Party S1 ~ Lemon Party x Lemon Party*
The exclusive Lemon Party cultivar is a tightly held cut…believed to be a Lemon Tree hybrid…this girl is overpowering candied Lemons…so strong, in a room of 50 varietals they out stank everything…super pungent.


----------



## dr.panda (Sep 29, 2020)

Underdog urkle 
Day 18


----------



## jp68 (Sep 29, 2020)

Old money and snausages!


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Oct 1, 2020)

Any body have experience with his pine tar Kush and also, is ptk separate entirely from the Xmas bud? Been trying to read up on these two strains but there seems to be lots of misinformation and opinions as to what’s what


----------



## hicountry1 (Oct 1, 2020)

SmokeyBear11 said:


> Any body have experience with his pine tar Kush and also, is ptk separate entirely from the Xmas bud? Been trying to read up on these two strains but there seems to be lots of misinformation and opinions as to what’s what


I grew out 2 freebie packs of the PTK, ton of herm in the line. I heard him mention in an interview to grow the landrace stuff outdoor only as indoors it mostly herms out. I made it to harvest with zero plants of it indoors lol.


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Oct 1, 2020)

Thanks for your reply, it’s sad to hear such results although I have been reading similar statements about the Xmas bud being acclimated to OD and can be hermaphrodite prone indoors. 
I was bold enough to get a pack of polar express a while back even knowing that both the parental strains have hermaphrodite tendencies (train wreck x Xmas bud)
Sounds like a good idea to keep all these land race ibl and some of their crosses outside 
Happy growing


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 1, 2020)

I grabbed some CSI and Founding Father Genetics through the FF website right before the fires and havent heard from them since , hope they are alright :/


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 1, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> anyone ran Living Dead Girl? (patient zero x forum cut)


I assume not?


----------



## bodhipop (Oct 1, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I assume not?


Right? Bummer! I'll have pics soon, using it in a breeding project this winter


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 1, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Right? Bummer! I'll have pics soon, using it in a breeding project this winter


You have a journal? Been wanting to buy a couple packs but never seen any grows on it. What's your thoughts so far?


----------



## bodhipop (Oct 1, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> You have a journal? Been wanting to buy a couple packs but never seen any grows on it. What's your thoughts so far?


I haven't popped them yet! I'll be sprouting all my CSI fems to keep around an open pollination project. The regular line I'll F2 will just pollinate everything. I was craving some Forum cut GSC and I figure this could even be a step up from the original.
"patient zero, my favorite keeper plant out of 107 Purple Urkle x Pakistani Purple Kush seed plants…crossed to the Girl Scout Cookies forum cut."


----------



## Romulanman (Oct 1, 2020)

Picked up Bubblegum x GSC from GLO for $50. 1st strain with any Bg for me.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 1, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> I haven't popped them yet! I'll be sprouting all my CSI fems to keep around an open pollination project. The regular line I'll F2 will just pollinate everything. I was craving some Forum cut GSC and I figure this could even be a step up from the original.
> "patient zero, my favorite keeper plant out of 107 Purple Urkle x Pakistani Purple Kush seed plants…crossed to the Girl Scout Cookies forum cut."


Keep me posted on that man would like to see what you get out of those crosses


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 1, 2020)

I took down the little t1000xskittlez. The bugs wouldn’t leave her alone and she only had another week anyway. Tester nug.. she taste and smells just like a yellow starburst. Nice chill relaxing high also.


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Oct 1, 2020)

Frost monster


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 1, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> I took down the little t1000xskittlez. The bugs wouldn’t leave her alone and she only had another week anyway. Tester nug.. she taste and smells just like a yellow starburst. Nice chill relaxing high also.
> View attachment 4701327
> View attachment 4701328


Looks like indoor, always a good sign!


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Oct 1, 2020)

Clone run of some humboldt snow x chem91. She expressed herself differently this time...


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 1, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Looks like indoor, always a good sign!


Thanks! Never smoked anything that tasted like artificial candy that skittles starbursty flavor is trippy


----------



## toomp (Oct 1, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> The one chem 91 s1 I ran again and backed up, one branch anyway. I probably will cull the clone unless it’s amazing smoke. She went 70 days and still a ton of white hair. Also threw nanas but I’m pretty sure they were completely sterile. Nugs are like rocks, little funky aroma but not super terpy wet.View attachment 4697146View attachment 4697147View attachment 4697148


run it again but back the light away further and see if it comes out better. 
did you get bbw too?


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Oct 2, 2020)

What exactly does Humboldt snow bring to the table? Is it a dank strain all by itself or simply used in breeding


----------



## hicountry1 (Oct 2, 2020)

SmokeyBear11 said:


> What exactly does Humboldt snow bring to the table? Is it a dank strain all by itself or simply used in breeding


From what I've run and seen in his snow crosses, she is a short, stocky, hearty plant. Adds some frost and I think her flavor is subtle perhaps allowing more of the other parents terps to shine through. This is just what I've seen in those crosses.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 3, 2020)

Frost leave my lady alone! Trying to make it to the 12th at least.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 3, 2020)

Day 37 on the sour diesel x cali o. Two are showing a good amount of promise. This one stuffed in the back is smelling really orange citrusy and there’s something about the flower development I’m really digging. Wish it stretched a bit more.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 3, 2020)

This is the other one I’m really liking. Great stretch and stack, dense and frosty smelling very candy-like at this stage.


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 5, 2020)

Wedding cake x UK cheese like 5.5 weeks in, still really cheesey


----------



## dr.panda (Oct 5, 2020)

underdog urkle


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 5, 2020)

My keeper cut of sweet pink stink grown outdoors
Started it a bit late so she didn't get huge but ended up being very mold and mildew resistant. Smells even sweeter compared to my indoor grow. Smells like ripe concord grapes and fruit roll ups.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Oct 7, 2020)

Two different chem1 x triangle kush. they all grew different but seem to pass that Chem mixeD with oil rag and new tennis ball smell lol. Keeps changing. But all are super greasy flowers. I’m keeping one that was just recently chopped. Yields on that were outrageous and it finished early for me.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 7, 2020)

Trying to push until the 13th she still needs time.


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 7, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Trying to push until the 13th she still needs time.
> View attachment 4707094
> View attachment 4707095


In MI?


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 7, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> In MI?


Yes sir. Way lower though I’m about 30-40 mins away from the Indiana border.


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 7, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Yes sir. Way lower though I’m about 30-40 mins away from the Indiana border.


We should be good until November if needed, perfect grow season this year. I'm about the same distance from Ohio.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 7, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> We should be good until November if needed, perfect grow season this year. I'm about the same distance from Ohio.


Sweet. Them cold nights in the 30’s with that pop up tent had me worried lol.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 7, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> This is the other one I’m really liking. Great stretch and stack, dense and frosty smelling very candy-like at this stage. View attachment 4703349View attachment 4703351View attachment 4703350


Lights off shot. She has the best structure by far. Doing a lil double serration which the Cali-o is known for. Please be sour orange terped up when it’s all said and done

three of them are very squat, another one is quite stretchy but the stack isn’t the best and the nugs aren’t as dense as the others. Also seems pretty temperamental.Throwing down chongers but Showing some mild def. it’s getting beasted on by the fan, could be making her a little unhappy.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 9, 2020)

Nice sunny weekend..we like those


----------



## santacruztodd (Oct 11, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Frost leave my lady alone! Trying to make it to the 12th at least.
> View attachment 4702690
> View attachment 4702691
> View attachment 4702692
> View attachment 4702693


Is that the forum cut GSC?


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 11, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Is that the forum cut GSC?


It’s t1000xskittlez


----------



## santacruztodd (Oct 11, 2020)

Yo Grow Crew! Hope everyone is harvesting killer green both indoor and out. New to CSI and I was wondering if y'all could rec a great sativa and purp variety from these fine folks. Anyone grown out the GSC S1 forum cut? Are the T1000's kill-how about the Old Family line? I love GSC, wedding cake and of course high-energy sativas.

Throw me some bones guys!!!

TIA!


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 11, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Yo Grow Crew! Hope everyone is harvesting killer green both indoor and out. New to CSI and I was wondering if y'all could rec a great sativa and purp variety from these fine folks. Anyone grown out the GSC S1 forum cut? Are the T1000's kill-how about the Old Family line? I love GSC, wedding cake and of course high-energy sativas.
> 
> Throw me some bones guys!!!
> 
> TIA!


T1000 is a beast


----------



## dr.panda (Oct 12, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Yo Grow Crew! Hope everyone is harvesting killer green both indoor and out. New to CSI and I was wondering if y'all could rec a great sativa and purp variety from these fine folks. Anyone grown out the GSC S1 forum cut? Are the T1000's kill-how about the Old Family line? I love GSC, wedding cake and of course high-energy sativas.
> 
> Throw me some bones guys!!!
> 
> TIA!


So, just to clear things up. And sorry if you already know..... 

T1000 is a selection of old family purple 
Old family purple = triangle kush x urkle

Buy Albert walker x tk or a chem 4 x tk. Anything with t1000 in it will be super potent.


----------



## dr.panda (Oct 12, 2020)

Underdog urkle


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 12, 2020)

Strain review for csi trainwreck S1... from 3 people on 1 joint ... "it tastes really good but now I'm a retard".... omg what if I need help with "child's name"... they were impressed by taste smell and potency... taste and smell earthy and lime....an almost unbelievable amount of mumbles


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 12, 2020)

just a heads up,GLO has the new CSI drop

its mostly a bunch of S1s(Lemon Party,GG4,Chem D,Purple Indica,Jager) and some T1000 crosses

i picked up Lemon Party S1 and Irene x T1000


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 12, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> just a heads up,GLO has the new CSI drop
> 
> its mostly a bunch of S1s(Lemon Party,GG4,Chem D,Purple Indica,Jager) and some T1000 crosses
> 
> i picked up Lemon Party S1 and Irene x T1000


thx for the heads up. I grabbed a lemon party and loompa x triangle kush. the lemon party sold out, he'll probably restock at some point tho. More Lemon tree or "lemon party" x tk up too and the deal applies

edit- he immediately restocked everything lol


----------



## dr.panda (Oct 13, 2020)

Day 34ish


----------



## skuba (Oct 13, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> So, just to clear things up. And sorry if you already know.....
> 
> T1000 is a selection of old family purple
> Old family purple = triangle kush x urkle
> ...


Where have you found the Albert walker x tk? I saw them on breeders direct but thought they sold out.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 14, 2020)

Just picked up a pack of Lemon Party S1 from GLO. Anyone know what to expect? I'm hoping for some frosty buds and lemon peel smell. Might make a Bag of Oranges S1 x Lemon Party S1 cross


----------



## dr.panda (Oct 14, 2020)

skuba said:


> Where have you found the Albert walker x tk? I saw them on breeders direct but thought they sold out.


I believe i got that one from glo. Most my csi seeds came from csi directly or glo


----------



## bayougarden (Oct 14, 2020)

Just chopped two phenotypes of Pound town. Went 10 weeks, these were taken a week ago. Now flowering Cousin Stanky and ChemD X GSC.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 14, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Just picked up a pack of Lemon Party S1 from GLO. Anyone know what to expect? I'm hoping for some frosty buds and lemon peel smell. Might make a Bag of Oranges S1 x Lemon Party S1 cross


Probably be more of a lemonade terp vs a sharp lemon terp. I have topanga lemon from Cannarado and they’re fantastic. Mixs really well with og types if it’s the same cut. Sounds like it based on his description


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 14, 2020)

Wedding Cake x UK cheese at 7ish weeks


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 15, 2020)

Whats the nose like an that ^^^ looks danky dank


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 15, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Whats the nose like an that ^^^ looks danky dank


Cheese left out in hot sun , really funky no sweetness.


----------



## the real mccoy (Oct 15, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Cheese left out in hot sun , really funky no sweetness.


Like my pits.


----------



## bayougarden (Oct 15, 2020)

Pound Town chopped both phenotypes lean strongly to the Chemdog '91 side, with one having a little urkle undertones. Not in it for yield, but if you are Pound Town will please you too. Can't wait for smoke report.


----------



## Mtngreens (Oct 16, 2020)

Mendocino Purple S1

Purple Urkle S1

Bubblegum S1


----------



## Joedank (Oct 16, 2020)

Mtngreens said:


> Mendocino Purple S1
> View attachment 4715720
> Purple Urkle S1
> View attachment 4715722
> ...


What did you pollinate them with?


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 16, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Lights off shot. She has the best structure by far. Doing a lil double serration which the Cali-o is known for. Please be sour orange terped up when it’s all said and doneView attachment 4707289
> 
> three of them are very squat, another one is quite stretchy but the stack isn’t the best and the nugs aren’t as dense as the others. Also seems pretty temperamental.Throwing down chongers but Showing some mild def. it’s getting beasted on by the fan, could be making her a little unhappy.View attachment 4707295


Got one smelling super orangey but it’s stumpy and super leafy. Calyx’s are purpling up on it though. Have another less stretchy one that’s throwing fat nugs that are super frosty with a kind of putrid aroma. I really am digging the way the flower looks on that one, I’ll have to crawl in there and get some shots.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 16, 2020)

I culled the last 91 s1 and al but one of the ghost x chems Because the clone is still flowering out. She’ll probably get culled too. Terps aren’t up to par on a lot of the phenos. Two of the mud dogs tastd really nice but larfy and throw nana. These sour x Cali O’s seem way more promising and This is just the seed run on them.


----------



## Mtngreens (Oct 16, 2020)

Joedank said:


> What did you pollinate them with?


Bubba K.O. F3 which is Bubba Kush S1 x TK / NL1.


----------



## bayougarden (Oct 16, 2020)

Bubblegum and Urkle


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 17, 2020)

Just harvested outdoor muddog, no nanners or seeds, dank body odor greasy chem, not the garlicky etc. Dang good yield, but larfy, but the large isn't harsh at all. Mine exploded into baseballs everywhere, no long colas, and you could smell a block away. Good chem buzz, fast and hard. Got 3 Sour d cooks and a Hong Kong Phooey up this round


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 17, 2020)

Not sure of the smell or taste, had my tooth pulled so all I smell is blood and pain. T1000x skittlez. Have to trim the rest of the plant in a few days.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 17, 2020)

2 packs of lemon party on glo. sold out on the csi site, they'll probably go quick


----------



## Panaelous (Oct 17, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> 2 packs of lemon party on glo. sold out on the csi site, they'll probably go quick


Did you ever run your death row ?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Oct 17, 2020)

Chem1 x tk. I have 4 pheno I just did an early smoke test. About day 11 on drying line. Wow that shit was instant and I am eating homemade edibles and smoking joints all day. It cut through big time. I finished half a joint and had to take 10 before I finished the other half. Smells like greasy chem with very faint gas. Still have the complete trim, cure with all 4 genotype i grew. Based off that though I suggest y’all grab the chem1 x tk if you can find it.


----------



## unfiltered (Oct 17, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Chem1 x tk. I have 4 pheno I just did an early smoke test. About day 11 on drying line. Wow that shit was instant and I am eating homemade edibles and smoking joints all day. It cut through big time. I finished half a joint and had to take 10 before I finished the other half. Smells like greasy chem with very faint gas. Still have the complete trim, cure with all 4 genotype i grew. Based off that though I suggest y’all grab the chem1 x tk if you can find it.


Nice to hear that. 

Now, I'm having a hard time finding smoke report for pure Triangle Kush s1. I searched here and all over the internet but can only find a few smoke reports on this cultivar. Anyone else here got smoke report for TK s1?


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 17, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> Nice to hear that.
> 
> Now, I'm having a hard time finding smoke report for pure Triangle Kush s1. I searched here and all over the internet but can only find a few smoke reports on this cultivar. Anyone else here got smoke report for TK s1?


Triangle kush s1 #1 double bagged with 4mil bags and it still reeks through both... smells like citrus pine and skunky... taste is "woodsy" pine earth... 3 heavy smokers left 1 bowl half finished ... no coughs...very heavy body stone with enough energy to almost do stuff lol...stone creeps up on you... mind you this is literally just dried outdoor grown

Hope this helps


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 17, 2020)

I try asking CSI thru insta a couple questions but I haven't gotten any response. I've seen some people correspond with him, whats the best acc to hit him up at?



Panaelous said:


> Did you ever run your death row ?


No, I'm a seed junky man. I'm popping things that are kinda similar right now to make X's with.


----------



## unfiltered (Oct 17, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> Triangle kush s1 #1 double bagged with 4mil bags and it still reeks through both... smells like citrus pine and skunky... taste is "woodsy" pine earth... 3 heavy smokers left 1 bowl half finished ... no coughs...very heavy body stone with enough energy to almost do stuff lol...stone creeps up on you... mind you this is literally just dried outdoor grown
> 
> Hope this helps


So you mention #1, what about other pheno? How's the grow vigour, yield, etc?

So, would you say this is the strongest, most potent cultivar from CSI's offering? Three heavy smokers left half a bowl finished sounds like some strong sh*t.

The effect is mostly stoney / couch locked? Not much cerebral or heady? No paranoia?


----------



## Panaelous (Oct 17, 2020)

I think I need to order these I got t1000 , purple d , zskittle s1 , bubblegum s1 and something else freebies were muddog and death row I ordered back in January out of those I ran the bubblegum muddog and deathrow indoor and outdoor

The bubblegum was very sweet kinda floral good resin content but not very dense and the outdoor pheno was even less dense and the aphids loved her won’t run again outdoor and I like other stuff a lot more good maybe for hash maker who wants that but nothing special to me I want that og cut of the Indiana bubblegum I have grown seeds from Mexican that had a more what I would consider bubblegum smell this is like floral fruit sweet I have grown from mex stuff with aroma of almost spicy pink bubblegum borderline root beer same seed also had stuff smelled like sugar smacks cereal


The muddog indoors was good smell kinda gmo like not gassy but I love the aroma remind me of old school b pheno indoors I took clones and outdoor she’s better then the other muddog Pheno i might runnher again inside and out in the ground next year but the pheno I put in the ground was susceptible to pm and flipped late with lots of larf I won’t run her again outdoor maybe try inside once

The death row I ran two one in and one outside the indoor one was Herm so I grew out and culled clones was loud funky catpiss like floral kinda gassy smell the pheno I had outside did amazing and didn’t herm and through down the got tall like inside but outside really makes a lot of big buds with spacing between had no botrytis no pm and no bugs absolute keeper for me I kept clones


Pic 1 is bubblegum s1 Week4
Pic2 is deathrow week 4
Pic 3 green weed bubblegum 
Pic 4,5,6 death row <3


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 17, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> So you mention #1, what about other pheno? How's the grow vigour, yield, etc?
> 
> So, would you say this is the strongest, most potent cultivar from CSI's offering? Three heavy smokers left half a bowl finished sounds like some strong sh*t.
> 
> The effect is mostly stoney / couch locked? Not much cerebral or heady? No paranoia?


I have another triangle s1,a triangle kush x og kush,and a lemon tree x zkittlez that haven't been tried but are just dried and a durban poison s1 that is still outside

I had no complaints about how they grew yielded pretty well and no bud rot or any real problems other than a minor magnesium deficiency.... I'd definitely do them again couldn't tell any of the triangle s1s and OG kush crosses apart looked near identical 

Due to my job and life responsibilities I cannot smoke anymore... but I love growing it more than smoking it... from others responses its definitely up there as far as the most potent ones I've grown out of anything not just csi... but the "testers" smoke and vape and dab all day every day and they left it unfinished... I shared their responses


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 17, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> So you mention #1, what about other pheno? How's the grow vigour, yield, etc?
> 
> So, would you say this is the strongest, most potent cultivar from CSI's offering? Three heavy smokers left half a bowl finished sounds like some strong sh*t.
> 
> The effect is mostly stoney / couch locked? Not much cerebral or heady? No paranoia?


I think these are the last pics of them I have


----------



## unfiltered (Oct 18, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> I have another triangle s1,a triangle kush x og kush,and a lemon tree x zkittlez that haven't been tried but are just dried and a durban poison s1 that is still outside
> 
> I had no complaints about how they grew yielded pretty well and no bud rot or any real problems other than a minor magnesium deficiency.... I'd definitely do them again couldn't tell any of the triangle s1s and OG kush crosses apart looked near identical
> 
> Due to my job and life responsibilities I cannot smoke anymore... but I love growing it more than smoking it... from others responses its definitely up there as far as the most potent ones I've grown out of anything not just csi... but the "testers" smoke and vape and dab all day every day and they left it unfinished... I shared their responses


That was some great detail. Thank you so much for the report, exactly what I was looking for.

I read another report outside this forum and it confirms the potency of this cultivar. It also praised the taste and aroma as being very delicious too.

Anyway, I will probably grab some of these and Chem D s1.

Have you grown out the Chem D s1?

Thanks again. Much appreciation!


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 18, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> That was some great detail. Thank you so much for the report, exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> I read another report outside this forum and it confirms the potency of this cultivar. It also praised the taste and aroma as being very delicious too.
> 
> ...


No I haven't... I've been eyeballing them and the jager s1 really hard ... I've been telling myself no more seed purchases for the last 30 orders


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Oct 18, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> I think I need to order these I got t1000 , purple d , zskittle s1 , bubblegum s1 and something else freebies were muddog and death row I ordered back in January out of those I ran the bubblegum muddog and deathrow indoor and outdoor
> 
> The bubblegum was very sweet kinda floral good resin content but not very dense and the outdoor pheno was even less dense and the aphids loved her won’t run again outdoor and I like other stuff a lot more good maybe for hash maker who wants that but nothing special to me I want that og cut of the Indiana bubblegum I have grown seeds from Mexican that had a more what I would consider bubblegum smell this is like floral fruit sweet I have grown from mex stuff with aroma of almost spicy pink bubblegum borderline root beer same seed also had stuff smelled like sugar smacks cereal
> 
> ...


 The bubblegum cookies from csi I grew out all have a fruity cereal milk and sweet dough smell


----------



## unfiltered (Oct 18, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> No I haven't... I've been eyeballing them and the jager s1 really hard ... I've been telling myself no more seed purchases for the last 30 orders


Yeh I know how tough it is to refrain from seed addiction. lol. BTW, I love growing this plant just as much as consuming it.


----------



## Panaelous (Oct 18, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> The bubblegum cookies from csi I grew out all have a fruity cereal milk and sweet dough smell



How many just curious I love those creamy berry terps any gas ?


----------



## Panaelous (Oct 18, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> No I haven't... I've been eyeballing them and the jager s1 really hard ... I've been telling myself no more seed purchases for the last 30 orders


Lmao legit same here we’re all eyeing the Same ones too maybe these are it boys


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 18, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> Yeh I know how tough it is to refrain from seed addiction. lol. BTW, I love growing this plant just as much as consuming it.





Panaelous said:


> Lmao legit same here we’re all eyeing the Same ones too maybe these are it boys



I really meant it the last 10 times though guys... it was karmas headbanger that made me crack last time


----------



## Panaelous (Oct 18, 2020)

Some youngins 

First pic 
is whole room 

Second picture 
Is muddog one pheno i have from clone looks weird starting to variegate and make chem leaf

Third picture 
is room conditions 

Forth picture
whole room 

Fifth picture 
baby clones and clone machine 

Sixth picture
Deathrow keeper clone Idn what she wants or if she’s upset cuz I defoliate a little and thinned when pruning or my led was up to much so I got a good apogee PAR meter and have my lights both led two rapid logic cooled pucks two timber cob and staggered since this started but to eliminate all possibilities I cleaned and turned my humidifier back on reconnected exhaust fan to work better so room conditions are good I also gave some recharge about a week ago hadn’t gotten worse or better so yesterday I said fuck it and went and got the whole NFG line and watered with that nectar for gods line cuz I think I have a tendency to starve them indoors cuz I want to grow 100% organic using teas and super soil like I do outside it’s just inside to do what I want recycling soil having two sets of pot some active some recycling i just don’t have space currently space or desire to have living soil next to my bedroom And I don’t think I was giving them enough Idn I got that just to know it isn’t a lack of food 


Possible deathrow might have been at bottom corner of bed and might of gotten more wet until I fixed and rotated bed makin gkt kinda water logged know I’m wondering if I leached it or it absorbed a lot of run off ???hmm maybe if after the feeding I ga

Seventh picture 
Comparison of plant next to deathrow different strain from other breeder nice and green ? All the same treatment 

Eighth picture 
Bubblegum s1 clone nice structure will run these out inside prob cull after if not like great yield

Ninth picture 
whole room 

Tenth picture 
Clones of clones 
Backup


----------



## Panaelous (Oct 18, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> I really meant it the last 10 times though guys... it was karmas headbanger that made me crack last time


That one almost got me karma made me crack last time too melonn
and so won’t the skunk from Mel franks that tod McCormick has


----------



## Panaelous (Oct 18, 2020)

Notice the death row has purple stems also with all foliage looking light 

I have used sns 209; and 203 on them and azamax when bringing all from outside to inside to eliminate any aphid or mite that magically manifest lol wonder if that hurts leafs personally idn I rinsed after two days last time I might use at night then rinse in morning with that stuff from now on


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 18, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Notice the death row has purple stems also with all foliage looking light
> 
> I have used sns 209; and 203 on them and azamax when bringing all from outside to inside to eliminate any aphid or mite that magically manifest lol wonder if that hurts leafs personally idn I rinsed after two days last time I might use at night then rinse in morning with that stuff from now on


try raising temps to lower-mid 80 and run 18/6 if you arent already


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 18, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> I think these are the last pics of them I haveView attachment 4717237View attachment 4717238View attachment 4717239View attachment 4717240


Any photos of that lemon tree/skittles?


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 18, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Any photos of that lemon tree/skittles?


 It's the back left one


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Oct 18, 2020)

no gas at all, but 3/3 carried that smell even though the bud structure was different on one vs the other 2.


----------



## RichRoots (Oct 18, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> That one almost got me karma made me crack last time too melonn
> and so won’t the skunk from Mel franks that tod McCormick has


What’s the word on that skunk?


----------



## Panaelous (Oct 18, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> What’s the word on that skunk?


From 1996 been in freezer I got some Last time and I cracked all but had hand full going on and never attended to them so I will try again if it’s dank I would use to cross


----------



## bayougarden (Oct 18, 2020)

Pound town Pheno 1 having just a splash of urkle in the nose


----------



## bayougarden (Oct 18, 2020)

pheno 2, all chem


----------



## RichRoots (Oct 18, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> From 1996 been in freezer I got some Last time and I cracked all but had hand full going on and never attended to them so I will try again if it’s dank I would use to cross


I was hoping you tried them already. I was trying to get these. They don’t ship to Canada right now til after new year hopefully.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 19, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> I was hoping you tried them already. I was trying to get these. They don’t ship to Canada right now til after new year hopefully.


I emailed yesterday and they're shipping to Canada


----------



## RichRoots (Oct 19, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> I emailed yesterday and they're shipping to Canada


I emailed the day before & said he wasn’t.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 19, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> I emailed the day before & said he wasn’t. View attachment 4718919


My response yesterday.


----------



## RichRoots (Oct 19, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> View attachment 4718998My response yesterday.


I was talking about the Todd McCormick skunk. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 19, 2020)

Got my Lemon Party and loompa x TK from GLO today. the freebie was 5 seeds of t1000 X rando shit. I'll take that over any of the PCK crosses. IDK how dude gets the crosses but they arent ever listed on the CSI site. That loompa x tk and lemon tree x tk havent ever been on CSI's site to my knowledge. I found this post from 6 yrs ago I thought was kinda funny because he wound up makin exactly this cross


----------



## Panaelous (Oct 19, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Got my Lemon Party and loompa x TK from GLO today. the freebie was 5 seeds of t1000 X rando shit. I'll take that over any of the PCK crosses. IDK how dude gets the crosses but they arent ever listed on the CSI site. That loompa x tk and lemon tree x tk havent ever been on CSI's site to my knowledge. I found this post from 6 yrs ago I thought was kinda funny because he wound up makin exactly this crossView attachment 4719498


 Do I need an email for glo ?


----------



## bodhipop (Oct 19, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Do I need an email for glo ?


Yes, to receive order confirmation and tracking number once shipped.

On another note, can anyone speak on the PURE OG cut nspecta uses?


----------



## Renne (Oct 20, 2020)

Hey Unfiltered if your looking for some TKS1 info check Terppalooza on Insta he just finished he second second run from I believe over 24 TKS1 seeds


----------



## Renne (Oct 20, 2020)

Actually Terp grew out 4 packs so 28 beans


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 20, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Got my Lemon Party and loompa x TK from GLO today. the freebie was 5 seeds of t1000 X rando shit. I'll take that over any of the PCK crosses. IDK how dude gets the crosses but they arent ever listed on the CSI site. That loompa x tk and lemon tree x tk havent ever been on CSI's site to my knowledge. I found this post from 6 yrs ago I thought was kinda funny because he wound up makin exactly this crossView attachment 4719498


This is some epic info man, 6 years ago feels like forever. It's interesting to see how much everything has changed. Nspecta seems like a stand up dude and I'm glad to be supporting this guy.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 20, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Yes, to receive order confirmation and tracking number once shipped.
> 
> On another note, can anyone speak on the PURE OG cut nspecta uses?


----------



## unfiltered (Oct 20, 2020)

Renne said:


> Hey Unfiltered if your looking for some TKS1 info check Terppalooza on Insta he just finished he second second run from I believe over 24 TKS1 seeds


Thank you so much for pointing this out. I'm checking it out now.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Oct 22, 2020)

The chemdog 1 x TK were the biggest girls in the garden. My early finisher is almost done drying and ready for trim. It went from Chem and gas to balancing out with a chem/lemon cleaner chlorine smell. Pretty crazy smell of weed chemdog and lemon chlorine lol. Not chlorophyll like pool chlorine and the effect is top notch shit and not even done drying or cured. It cut through everything else I’m smoking at the moment. I did 4 different plants I’ll do a better report when all are dry and cured.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 22, 2020)

What's the 91 fallen soldiers freebies, anyone know?


----------



## unfiltered (Oct 22, 2020)

Renne said:


> Hey Unfiltered if your looking for some TKS1 info check Terppalooza on Insta he just finished he second second run from I believe over 24 TKS1 seeds


I chatted with Terppalooza for a bit and he said after a pheno hunt of two packs of Triangle Kush s1, he did NOT even find one keeper. He was very disappointed.

So it looks like the TK s1 potency might be questionable?

I don't know, maybe Terppalooza who is a big Karma's fan, is super picky?


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 22, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> I chatted with Terppalooza for a bit and he said after a pheno hunt of two packs of Triangle Kush s1, he did NOT even find one keeper. He was very disappointed.
> 
> So it looks like the TK s1 potency might be up in question?


Fuck that's not good to hear, I'm guessing the triangle they use is the triangle that a few other breeders I have packs of use. Fuck.


----------



## unfiltered (Oct 22, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Fuck that's not good to hear, I'm guessing the triangle they use is the triangle that a few other breeders I have packs of use. Fuck.


Grow out a pack and see for yourself. I have read many more positive reviews than negatives.


----------



## skuba (Oct 22, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> I chatted with Terppalooza for a bit and he said after a pheno hunt of two packs of Triangle Kush s1, he did NOT even find one keeper. He was very disappointed.
> 
> So it looks like the TK s1 potency might be questionable?
> 
> I don't know, maybe Terppalooza who is a big Karma's fan, is super picky?


They’re S1s, you may need to go through a bigger population to find the One. 2 packs of csi is only 14 seeds. Luck of the draw I guess


----------



## unfiltered (Oct 22, 2020)

skuba said:


> They’re S1s, you may need to go through a bigger population to find the One. 2 packs of csi is only 14 seeds. Luck of the draw I guess


I concur with what you've said. Heck, even with regular, fems, or f1 seeds nowadays, one still have to do pheno hunt in order to find a damn plant as described by the breeder.

But with TK s1, others seem to have found some killer pheno in just one pack. So, the chance of finding a killer pheno with two packs should have yielded a keeper.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 22, 2020)

skuba said:


> They’re S1s, you may need to go through a bigger population to find the One. 2 packs of csi is only 14 seeds. Luck of the draw I guess


Yes lots of duds in S1's but usually worth the dig if the parents are what they say. People like myself are sometimes limited by plant count therefore hard to do pheno hunting. Myself I like to run worked lines like Headbanger where I had a hard time throwing out any of my 5 girls. That being said I'm intrigued and appreciate the chance to find something unique.


----------



## Panaelous (Oct 22, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> The chemdog 1 x TK were the biggest girls in the garden. My early finisher is almost done drying and ready for trim. It went from Chem and gas to balancing out with a chem/lemon cleaner chlorine smell. Pretty crazy smell of weed chemdog and lemon chlorine lol. Not chlorophyll like pool chlorine and the effect is top notch shit and not even done drying or cured. It cut through everything else I’m smoking at the moment. I did 4 different plants I’ll do a better report when all are dry and cured.


You take cuts I been pheno hunting for a lemon chlorine


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 22, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> What's the 91 fallen soldiers freebies, anyone know?


I got the t1000 fallen soldiers and that just means undetermined floor beans of that strand x whatever but u get 5 instead of 3


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 22, 2020)

Peak into the jungle. About 14-21 days to go depending on the plant. Three different sour d x Cali o phenos up front. The two on the outside seem very diesel leaning. The one in the middle is straight orange, smells amazing and the tops are purpling up. Very squat and leafy though, see how she does second run. The other tow phenos are promising too. No issues with intersex that I’ve observed.


----------



## Panaelous (Oct 22, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Peak into the jungle. About 14-21 days to go depending on the plant. Three different sour d x Cali o phenos up front. The two on the outside seem very diesel leaning. The one in the middle is straight orange, smells amazing and the tops are purpling up. Very squat and leafy though, see how she does second run. The other tow phenos are promising too. No issues with intersex that I’ve observed.View attachment 4722441


Looking awesome I love sour and gassy stuff


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 23, 2020)

WC x UK cheese


----------



## durbanblue (Oct 23, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> WC x UK cheese
> View attachment 4722481


That looks very nice. Well done.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 23, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> I chatted with Terppalooza for a bit and he said after a pheno hunt of two packs of Triangle Kush s1, he did NOT even find one keeper. He was very disappointed.
> 
> So it looks like the TK s1 potency might be questionable?
> 
> I don't know, maybe Terppalooza who is a big Karma's fan, is super picky?


I havent been impressed from anything I've seen come out of csi's tk s1. 

I was gonna get a pack to run with s1s of my lvtk cut but decided that it would be a waste of time and money.


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 23, 2020)

Meep Meep


----------



## unfiltered (Oct 23, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I havent been impressed from anything I've seen come out of csi's tk s1.
> 
> I was gonna get a pack to run with s1s of my lvtk cut but decided that it would be a waste of time and money.


Thanks for the feedback! 
What about TK crosses? Correct me if I'm wrong, but in the crosses, CSI probably used the TK elite clone to cross with other elite clones-only plants. So, these offspring should have the TK that we hear about.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 23, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> What about TK crosses? Correct me if I'm wrong, but in the crosses, CSI probably used the TK elite clone to cross with other elite clones-only plants. So, these offspring should have the TK that we hear about.


He's got bout 50, lol, no but quite a few pics of some beautiful plants on his IG page. He has always had THE cut, in the old days him and Ricky would argue for fun it seemed over it. I liked him as white trash redneck, etc many moons ago. Not only do those look killer, everything crosses with it seems to rock. The tk and it's crosses. When you sample most of the ogs, you know when you get it. Like he says, he can compare to sfv, tahoe, etc, but why, when you have the original real deal. I just don't understand the good breeders and the stupid obsession with the Australian bastard shit, lol , but guess what he crossed that to to pheno hunt and research, yep, his TK


----------



## unfiltered (Oct 23, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> He's got bout 50, lol, no but quite a few pics of some beautiful plants on his IG page. He has always had THE cut, in the old days him and Ricky would argue for fun it seemed over it. I liked him as white trash redneck, etc many moons ago. Not only do those look killer, everything crosses with it seems to rock. The tk and it's crosses. When you sample most of the ogs, you know when you get it. Like he says, he can compare to sfv, tahoe, etc, but why, when you have the original real deal. I just don't understand the good breeders and the stupid obsession with the Australian bastard shit, lol , but guess what he crossed that to to pheno hunt and research, yep, his TK


I haven't had a chance to go through this thread, but anyone got any super fire TK crosses? A few days ago on this thread, I saw someone got TK x OG Kush, TK x Chem91 (I got my eyes on this one).

Anyway, I would prefer to find a pure TK from the TK s1, but now (after some deep diving research) it seems finding a super fire TK s1 is not so easy.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 23, 2020)

I snagged some in the early sale days. White, wfi43, chem d, gsc, gave away the cheese cross, generous mood that day, lol. All crossed to his tk.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 23, 2020)

The tk crosses look great. I'm sure the s1 hold gold Im just saying I haven't seen anything impressive via internet photos/reviews.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 23, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The tk crosses look great. I'm sure the s1 hold gold Im just saying I haven't seen anything impressive via internet photos/reviews.


I'm on the fence too. Big commitment of space for hi hopes.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 23, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The tk crosses look great. I'm sure the s1 hold gold Im just saying I haven't seen anything impressive via internet photos/reviews.


Maybe run one or two at a time til you find a dandy. Might take time but it will pay off eventually. Have you smoked the real deal mom?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 23, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> I haven't had a chance to go through this thread, but anyone got any super fire TK crosses? A few days ago on this thread, I saw someone got TK x OG Kush, TK x Chem91 (I got my eyes on this one).
> 
> Anyway, I would prefer to find a pure TK from the TK s1, but now (after some deep diving research) it seems finding a super fire TK s1 is not so easy.


Seems like people find real nice TK looking plants with a little change to smell and flavour. 
How about someone send me a TK cross to run. I'll post pics right till the end and give you a smoke report of each pheno I have. I'll lie and say there's pheno's bang on for taste and smell of TK. Seed sales go up and you guys are pumped. Lol


----------



## Renne (Oct 23, 2020)

I have a pack of TKS1 and after chatting w Terpapalooza also I am a bit disappointed but I also ran a pack of Headbanger and didn't find a keeper where Terp says it's in his too 3 so it definitely could be luck of the draw I will run another pack of Karma's Headbanger in the future as I have seen way to many good reviews and grow reports.

As for my pack of TKS1 I'm still excited to grow it in the future when I get a chance, I'm more excited about my Urkle x T1000 I have ordered especially after seeing all the pics Nspecta put up recently on his insta acc
Cheers Renne


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 23, 2020)

Renne said:


> I have a pack of TKS1 and after chatting w Terpapalooza also I am a bit disappointed but I also ran a pack of Headbanger and didn't find a keeper where Terp says it's in his too 3 so it definitely could be luck of the draw I will run another pack of Karma's Headbanger in the future as I have seen way to many good reviews and grow reports.
> 
> As for my pack of TKS1 I'm still excited to grow it in the future when I get a chance, I'm more excited about my Urkle x T1000 I have ordered especially after seeing all the pics Nspecta put up recently on his insta acc
> Cheers Renne


Keeper status must be tough in your lineup. Maybe your Headbanger pheno's were all too similar in taste, smell and effect with no standouts. I'm running another pack for that reason but 10 weeks til they land says attitude.
I'd love to run some csi gear just to experience some great crosses


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 23, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Maybe run one or two at a time til you find a dandy. Might take time but it will pay off eventually. Have you smoked the real deal mom?


Not 100% verified tk cut bud but ive smoked bud labeled tk.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 23, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> I'm on the fence too. Big commitment of space for hi hopes.


I got 3 packs of his lemon tree x tk and his tk x zkittlez looks killer. Need to get me one of those... also got gg4, loompas hb, and Cali o TK crosses. I just don’t see a reason to pay a premium for an s1 when loompa, Tahoe, etc X TK are at least half the price of the S1(on glo anyways)


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 23, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I got 3 packs of his lemon tree x tk and his tk x zkittlez looks killer. Need to get me one of those... also got gg4, loompas hb, and Cali o TK crosses. I just don’t see a reason to pay a premium for an s1 when loompa, Tahoe, etc X TK are at least half the price of the S1(on glo anyways)


I see karma starting to run some new fem crosses that look promising. 
Id like to run something that tastes like god bud. It had a great smooth grape flavour that sticks in my mind.


----------



## unfiltered (Oct 23, 2020)

Here is a report that got me super interested in Triangle Kush. I'm not into cultivars of choice nowadays like OG, Chem, Cookie, stuff like that. However, I enjoy all types, especially crazy psychedelic sativa. I love getting paranoid and tripped out. haha. However, I do enjoy some heavy and couch-lock indica at the end of the evening.

Anyway, here's a really good smoke / grow report that I respect a lot as you can browse this guy's website for other awesome and detailed smoke reports from him.









Triangle Kush (Outdoor) — Higher Thought


Origins and Backstory: I won’t even go into the backstory on this one; if you’re curious and ignorant, you can search things like “Josh D OG” and “Triangle Kush Florida” or listen to the Pot Cast. There is plenty of information out there—rather than screw it up, I invite the reader to do




www.higherthought.guru





According to this dude, TK is probably one of the best weed in the world right now! That's a tall order to claim. Maybe he's not saying "one of the best" but according to his report, it's super amazing.

So yeah, common, those of you who grow TK and its crosses, please contribute with smoke reports so we would know the truth.


----------



## RichRoots (Oct 24, 2020)

I tried a pack of the TK S1s... Disappointing. But it was a summer run, heat, bugs & pm lol so I’ll try again. I’m wondering if the key secret to OG is 600 watt hps & salts old school style instead of LED & organic? I can’t even find a good bag of OG to burn these days.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 24, 2020)

my t1000x skittlez seems pretty potent not dick in the dirt Definitely weed for people looking to eat smoke this and you want to eat everything...not good for a fatman like me


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 24, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I got 3 packs of his lemon tree x tk and his tk x zkittlez looks killer. Need to get me one of those... also got gg4, loompas hb, and Cali o TK crosses. I just don’t see a reason to pay a premium for an s1 when loompa, Tahoe, etc X TK are at least half the price of the S1(on glo anyways)


I got an answer via email. all the packs with lemon tree utilize the same cut as the lemon party, which he believes to be the str8 organics lemonade. Also said he sends some packs to banks that he doesnt list personally like the lemon tree x tk and loompa x tk. I'm surprised the lemon tree x tk hasnt sold out those packs should be absolute heat


----------



## hicountry1 (Oct 24, 2020)

I found some heat in one pack of the G1000, about to run one of them again. Ran 2 packs of the gg4 x bubblegum and still smoking through them all now. The bubblegum stuff is less gg4 dominant from what I can tell, only 2 that smell like glue. Got one that smells amazing like bubblegum and has a nice head on it. pic below


----------



## hicountry1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Here’s the G1000 winner before chop


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Oct 24, 2020)

I think the TK crosses are better than the S1.... from the reports online


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 24, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Not 100% verified tk cut bud but ive smoked bud labeled tk.


I'm from Atlantic Canada and I've never had any weed from any elite cut. It would be nice to try a varified cut but it's not what I'm after I guess. I gave my buddy 1 seed of my headbanger F2 to try and he lucked out with a keeper in most gardens. I still have 200 seeds of 5 pheno's to check out and I'm on here with everyone contemplating buying TK seeds.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 24, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I think the TK crosses are better than the S1.... from the reports online


I've noticed the same. Very similar plants to TK but different spins on taste. Everyone seems happy with all the crosses


----------



## jp68 (Oct 24, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I think the TK crosses are better than the S1.... from the reports online


Its an excellent breeding parent in my opinion . The og kush he uses is also good and id look for those as well. Had the tk cut and it was a finicky bitch is all i can say. Hates anything resembling stress but the flavor profile and highs legit. Still running his snausages freebie and old money to this dy


----------



## RichRoots (Oct 24, 2020)

Any reason why csi doesn’t make the other OG S1s like sfv, Ghost, Tahoe...?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 24, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Its an excellent breeding parent in my opinion . The og kush he uses is also good and id look for those as well. Had the tk cut and it was a finicky bitch is all i can say. Hates anything resembling stress but the flavor profile and highs legit. Still running his snausages freebie and old money to this dy


Nice info. I read stories how finicky they are to grow. I've seen recipes for their feed regiment and it was crazy. Some can grow them well


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 24, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> Any reason why csi doesn’t make the other OG S1s like sfv, Ghost, Tahoe...?


He stated on IG, why, when he has the original cut, no need to mess with the og s1s of it. Ghost is a diff animal altogether than a pure og. He does have a tahoe cross, pure og which he stated is an s1 found by elkslayer, for sale.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 24, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> He stated on IG, why, when he has the original cut, no need to mess with the og s1s of it. Ghost is a diff animal altogether than a pure og. He does have a tahoe cross, pure og which he stated is an s1 found by elkslayer, for sale.


I always thought ghost was another OG like sfv or tahoe...


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 24, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> He stated on IG, why, when he has the original cut, no need to mess with the og s1s of it. Ghost is a diff animal altogether than a pure og. He does have a tahoe cross, pure og which he stated is an s1 found by elkslayer, for sale.
> [/QUOTE
> Ghost is a Og hybrid?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 24, 2020)

I thought ghost had something else in it besides just og?. Thought the concesus the rest of the cuts are s1s of Triangle? Could be wrong, lol

I am wrong, was thinking of banana, my bad, disregard, won't happen again


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 24, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> I thought ghost had something else in it besides just og?. Thought the concesus the rest of the cuts are s1s of Triangle? Could be wrong, lol
> 
> I am wrong, was thinking of banana, my bad, disregard, won't happen again


I saw somewhere recently Private reserve OG is Ghost OG x Soma NYCD selection, he def produced a few other clone only's out of crosses.


----------



## Renne (Oct 24, 2020)

Anybody have any experience with any of the CSI Regular crosses? Looking at Deadly Triangle and Pakistani Bomb Threat


----------



## RichRoots (Oct 24, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> He stated on IG, why, when he has the original cut, no need to mess with the og s1s of it. Ghost is a diff animal altogether than a pure og. He does have a tahoe cross, pure og which he stated is an s1 found by elkslayer, for sale.


True I remember csi posting the phenos of the different OG cuts like the Ghost, sfv & even some chemdog ones from the TK hunt.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 25, 2020)

I have popped at least a dozen of CSI's crosses. Gator bait is the only TK cross I've ran from him. I did just run six of the TKS1'S and they are some of the best seeds I've ever ran. I've ran two packs of headbanger from karma. They were the most sour diesel in seed form seeds I've ever ran, but they can't hold a candle to the TKS1'S. This run I ran stuff from the nature farm, legendary mythical cock gobbler, and CSI. I would say the TKS1'S and the bully sticks were the best in the room. Everyone who has tried any of my last run agrees. The Bermuda Kush from nature farm was pretty damn good and the game over diesel and Santa's cookies were decent. I have a pure kush clone only that people hold in pretty high regard. I would say you could find a pretty damn kush clone only in those TKS1'S comparatively. I kept two out of the six. One of them wasn't the tastiest or the strongest OG I've ever had but it was really damn good and and produced 151 g in a 1 gal potter of coco. The other one had that dank kush and cereal taste and I just couldn't let it go. It coats the mouth every hit.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 25, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I have popped at least a dozen of CSI's crosses. Gator bait is the only TK cross I've ran from him. I did just run six of the TKS1'S and they are some of the best seeds I've ever ran. I've ran two packs of headbanger from karma. They were the most sour diesel in seed form seeds I've ever ran, but they can't hold a candle to the TKS1'S. This run I ran stuff from the nature farm, legendary mythical cock gobbler, and CSI. I would say the TKS1'S and the bully sticks were the best in the room. Everyone who has tried any of my last run agrees. The Bermuda Kush from nature farm was pretty damn good and the game over diesel and Santa's cookies were decent. I have a pure kush clone only that people hold in pretty high regard. I would say you could find a pretty damn kush clone only in those TKS1'S comparatively. I kept two out of the six. One of them wasn't the tastiest or the strongest OG I've ever had but it was really damn good and and produced 151 g in a 1 gal potter of coco. The other one had that dank kush and cereal taste and I just couldn't let it go. It coats the mouth every hit.


The TK S1's must be good if Headbanger can't hold a candle to it!! Would you have any pics of the TK S1's?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 25, 2020)

Og is just better than sour diesel to me. Could be personal. I've posted week 6 / 7 flower pic of the great producing one. Let me see if I can find my headbanger pics it's been a couple years. I also ran headstash from karma. The TKS1'S did have a couple herm, but so did headbanger. I'll take some dried flower pics later. But looks ain't everything. I had far prettier flowers in last run. One of the Bermuda kushes was ridiculous. Wasn't even close to my keeper TKS1'S. I still have 22 beans. Can't wait to see what's in those.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 25, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> The TK S1's must be good if Headbanger can't hold a candle to it!! Would you have any pics of the TK S1's?


Also, I definitely don't want to disparage Headbanger. It was the most sour diesel like line I've ever ran. And out of the hundreds of different strains I've ran I would definitely put it in my top 25 maybe even top 15 if I thought about it. Those TKs are way up there though. Best seeds I've ran in a long time. Including stuff from CSI.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 25, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Og is just better than sour diesel to me. Could be personal. I've posted week 6 / 7 flower pic of the great producing one. Let me see if I can find my headbanger pics it's been a couple years. I also ran headstash from karma. The TKS1'S did have a couple herm, but so did headbanger. I'll take some dried flower pics later. But looks ain't everything. I had far prettier flowers in last run. One of the Bermuda kushes was ridiculous. Wasn't even close to my keeper TKS1'S. I still have 22 beans. Can't wait to see what's in those.


I'd like to have a nice lemon and pine Og and a nice bubba too. You have to dig through any S1 line or any line for that matter to find a special plant. If people don't want to dig then they should just be happy with what they have. It would be neat to look through S1's


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 25, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Also, I definitely don't want to disparage Headbanger. It was the most sour diesel like line I've ever ran. And out of the hundreds of different strains I've ran I would definitely put it in my top 25 maybe even top 15 if I thought about it. Those TKs are way up there though. Best seeds I've ran in a long time. Including stuff from CSI.


I'm going through my Headbanger F2's of my favourite pheno's at the moment, cheaper for me to find something special, but I have more ordered from attitude for a rainy day. I want to run a pure Og but undecided on the breeder


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 25, 2020)

I think these TKS1'S are the best OG's I've ever ran from seed. That being said everything else I've run that is "OG" always has some diversion from true og. I think s1s and feminized crosses of the best OG's are probably the best way to get that real OG in seed form. Just my opinion


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 25, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I think these TKS1'S are the best OG's I've ever ran from seed. That being said everything else I've run that is "OG" always has some diversion from true og. I think s1s and feminized crosses of the best OG's are probably the best way to get that real OG in seed form. Just my opinion


That's what I think too and might have better vigor than an older cut. 
$200 Canadian for 7 TK S1's . If 6 germ and grow, and I get 2 intersex 2 lackluster Og's and 2 decent reps then I'd be happy. Prob better then a watered down cross from some deceiving bullshit company.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 25, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> That's what I think too and might have better vigor than an older cut.
> $200 Canadian for 7 TK S1's . If 6 germ and grow, and I get 2 intersex 2 lackluster Og's and 2 decent reps then I'd be happy. Prob better then a watered down cross from some deceiving bullshit company.


I usually wait until CSI has a sale around Christmas or 420. I get the bulk sale discount. It's 40%. I bought all four of my packs for 480. I think that sounds about exactly what you'll find in six. I have pretty high standards. I've also seen terps run. Maybe he knows some better OG lines than I do. Wouldn't surprise me. The next best OG I found in seed was kosher kush back in the day from DNA/reserva privada. Tried to pop some more kosher more recently and it wasn't the same... A few of my friends still swear by it though and keep gobbling up packs off the 'tude


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 25, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I usually wait until CSI has a sale around Christmas or 420. I get the bulk sale discount. It's 40%. I bought all four of my packs for 480. I think that sounds about exactly what you'll find in six. I have pretty high standards. I've also seen terps run. Maybe he knows some better OG lines than I do. Wouldn't surprise me. The next best OG I found in seed was kosher kush back in the day from DNA/reserva privada. Tried to pop some more kosher more recently and it wasn't the same... A few of my friends still swear by it though and keep gobbling up packs off the 'tude


I smoked some Kosher a few years ago and liked it. Does that have TK in it? Does TK have the lemon cleaner or lemon pledge smell or something different


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 25, 2020)

Anyone got the glo deals? Haven't been getting the emails for some reason


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 26, 2020)

Wedding cake x UK cheese at chop


----------



## unfiltered (Oct 26, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I think these TKS1'S are the best OG's I've ever ran from seed. That being said everything else I've run that is "OG" always has some diversion from true og. I think s1s and feminized crosses of the best OG's are probably the best way to get that real OG in seed form. Just my opinion


Thanks @Mrsmokestacks for your report. Now we have more data. Like I said, for TK s1, I've seen more positive than negative.

Don't mean to sidetrack this thread, but briefly, what other cultivars that you have grown and smoked that are on top of your list next to TK s1?


----------



## Romulanman (Oct 26, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Anyone got the glo deals? Haven't been getting the emails for some reason


Last one I got was just like the weekend before last?


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 26, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Last one I got was just like the weekend before last?


Last one I got was a month or two ago


----------



## Romulanman (Oct 26, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Last one I got was a month or two ago


It was right at the same time that Rado started his sale on the Bday cake grower pack fems and certain grape pie regs. Pretty sure. I tried to check for the email but I already trashed it I guess.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 26, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> Thanks @Mrsmokestacks for your report. Now we have more data. Like I said, for TK s1, I've seen more positive than negative.
> 
> Don't mean to sidetrack this thread, but briefly, what other cultivars that you have grown and smoked that are on top of your list next to TK s1?


From CSI? I've grown a few of their crosses. Bully sticks. Big bad wolf. Gator bait. Bubba s1s. Bubba's bad bitch. Crude fuel.
Bully sticks And Snausages were good, I would still give the edge to TkS1.
As for other breeder's cultivars, it's been a while since I ran anything Even close to this good. The last few years I haveI ran a bunch of shit from Crockett, karma, game overseeds, relentless, Altitude Ranch, seedism, blimburn, Dungeons vault, HSO, Cannarado, thenaturefarm, rare dankness, dna, trichome jungle, akbeanbrains, goat and monkey. I should preface this by saying I am very biased. I prefer old school Kush, OG, diesel to anything with cookies in it. I have grown some really pretty shit more recently. It seems like the weed is getting better looking on average, but it's not really getting better. Finding something that was awesome used to be a lot harder, but I felt like when you did find something it was AMAZING! You used to be able to find something amazing in DNA, sometimes Barney's, sometimes greenhouse, connoisseur, world of seeds, and even big Buddha. You'd have to run a bunch of seeds to find her but she was amazing when you did. I found a sage from TH seeds that was amazing. I had a super lemon haze pheno better than any I've tried. Bubble cheese (Humboldt has a similar cross) from Big buddha was ridiculous. Now it seems like all of those companies have dog shit seeds. I crossed an old school LA cheese cut that I've been holding for decade with my pure kush and I throw a few of those in every run. Besides the TKS1 they have been the best seeds in the last 4 runs. And it was my first time making feminized seeds. It kind of opened my eyes. What the hell are these breeders even using if a small time nobody can make seeds that out hit and out taste their "worked" lines? These dudes are selecting for looks and sometimes flavor. IMHO. When I grow near perfect indoor of these new crosses and they can't even get you as stoned as some outdoor three kings or OG grease then I know it is in the genetics. Of the bubba s1s I got some really decent bubba representations. I have 130 to go through can't wait to find MY bubba.


----------



## dr.panda (Oct 26, 2020)

Underdog urkle 
Day 48ish


----------



## jp68 (Oct 26, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> From CSI? I've grown a few of their crosses. Bully sticks. Big bad wolf. Gator bait. Bubba s1s. Bubba's bad bitch. Crude fuel.
> Bully sticks And Snausages were good, I would still give the edge to TkS1.
> As for other breeder's cultivars, it's been a while since I ran anything Even close to this good. The last few years I haveI ran a bunch of shit from Crockett, karma, game overseeds, relentless, seedism, blimburn, Dungeons vault, HSO, Cannarado, thenaturefarm, rare dankness, dna, trichome jungle, akbeanbrains, goat and monkey. I should preface this by saying I am very biased. I prefer old school Kush, OG, diesel to anything with cookies in it. I have grown some really pretty shit more recently. It seems like the weed is getting better looking on average, but it's not really getting better. Finding something that was awesome used to be a lot harder, but I felt like when you did find something it was AMAZING! You used to be able to find something amazing in DNA, sometimes Barney's, sometimes greenhouse, connoisseur, world of seeds, and even big Buddha. You'd have to run a bunch of seeds to find her but she was amazing when you did. I found a sage from TH seeds that was amazing. I had a super lemon haze pheno better than any I've tried. Bubble cheese (Humboldt has a similar cross) from Big buddha was ridiculous. Now it seems like all of those companies have dog shit seeds. I crossed an old school LA cheese cut that I've been holding for decade with my pure kush and I throw a few of those in every run. Besides the TKS1 they have been the best seeds in the last 4 runs. And it was my first time making feminized seeds. It kind of opened my eyes. What the hell are these breeders even using if a small time nobody can make seeds that out hit and out taste their "worked" lines? These dudes are selecting for looks and sometimes flavor. IMHO. When I grow near perfect indoor of these new crosses and they can't even get you as stoned as some outdoor three kings or OG grease then I know it is in the genetics. Of the bubba s1s I got some really decent bubba representations. I have 130 to go through can't wait to find MY bubba.


Snausages has old shool og dankness to it and is top 5 in my book flavor and effects wise.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 26, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Snausages has old shool og dankness to it and is top 5 in my book flavor and effects wise.


It's pretty good. I only ran 3. I have 9 left. I liked the 3 Bully Sticks better. Could be luck of the draw. Both runs were great. Pop those Bully Sticks if you have em.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 26, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Underdog urkle
> Day 48ish
> View attachment 4725810View attachment 4725811View attachment 4725812


Man, those are pretty. Killing it man! What's the smell like??


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 26, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Wedding cake x UK cheese at chop
> View attachment 4725749


Does it smell anything like Cheesecake? I was looking at those seeds, but I missed out on them. If they smell anything like Cheese and Cake then I will accept my mistake


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 26, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Does it smell anything like Cheesecake? I was looking at those seeds, but I missed out on them. If they smell anything like Cheese and Cake then I will accept my mistake


I only popped one seed for fun this round and its straight cheese, not sharp cheese, but like hot gouda or something similar.


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 26, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> Yeh I know how tough it is to refrain from seed addiction. lol. BTW, I love growing this plant just as much as consuming it.


So I couldn't resist.... jager and chemd s1 have arrived.... chem 91 fallen soldiers freebie


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 28, 2020)

Sour diesel x Cali o the two tall phenos at the front. This pack was nice, definitely better than the chem 91 xs by a lot. Good terps on all the plants it seems, ranging from sour candy to straight up orange. First pick is plant on thx left (don’t remember # off thx top) next two are #4 on the right. Day 62, start flush probably be going 70-75 depending on plant.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 28, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I usually wait until CSI has a sale around Christmas or 420. I get the bulk sale discount. It's 40%. I bought all four of my packs for 480. I think that sounds about exactly what you'll find in six. I have pretty high standards. I've also seen terps run. Maybe he knows some better OG lines than I do. Wouldn't surprise me. The next best OG I found in seed was kosher kush back in the day from DNA/reserva privada. Tried to pop some more kosher more recently and it wasn't the same... A few of my friends still swear by it though and keep gobbling up packs off the 'tude


some of his strains only available at the banks. one lemon tree x tk left at glo... I'd buy it if i didnt have 3 already. He says the cut he's working with is (most likely) the str8 organics lemonade... should be amazing plants in those packs. fwiw


----------



## Panaelous (Oct 28, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Sour diesel x Cali o the two tall phenos at the front. This pack was nice, definitely better than the chem 91 xs by a lot. Good terps on all the plants it seems, ranging from sour candy to straight up orange. First pick is plant on thx left (don’t remember # off thx top) next two are #4 on the right. Day 62, start flush probably be going 70-75 depending on plant. View attachment 4727922View attachment 4727924View attachment 4727923


You keep any cuts sounds dank I’ll trade you a cut of my deathrow keeper


----------



## Panaelous (Oct 28, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> some of his strains only available at the banks. one lemon tree x tk left at glo... I'd buy it if i didnt have 3 already. He says the cut he's working with is (most likely) the str8 organics lemonade... should be amazing plants in those packs. fwiw


How do I order from glo


----------



## Renne (Oct 30, 2020)

Place an order and GLO will send you an email for payment, I’m in Canada and just used CC


Panaelous said:


> How do I order from glo


----------



## Panaelous (Oct 30, 2020)

Renne said:


> Place an order and GLO will send you an email for payment, I’m in Canada and just used CC


What is the email ?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Oct 30, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> What is the email ?





gloseedbank.com



the email will be your invoice.


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 30, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> legendary mythical cock gobbler


This maybe the first review, that I have seen, of his gear that is not from his own page and possibly written by him.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 30, 2020)

Has anyone ever ordered anything from Insane Seeds? I ordered some Old Family Purple F2 from them. Buddy who completed my order over the phone said he was on the East Coast(US) but the tracking says it's coming outta Puerto Rico. Not sure what to think now. I went from being pumped to finally having CSI gear coming to shaking my head for not asking if they're legit. Live and learn


----------



## Renne (Oct 30, 2020)

@Kp sunshine 
Your also I’m Canada right?
I just ordered from CSI direct this time for Urkle x T1000, a lot faster then when I ordered my TKS1 from GLO, only Reason I ordered from GLO was they take Credit card, but I placed an order w CSI and they even take Canadian Currency so it was an easy order and get freebies, if you don’t mind sending cash.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 30, 2020)

Renne said:


> @Kp sunshine
> Your also I’m Canada right?
> I just ordered from CSI direct this time for Urkle x T1000, a lot faster then when I ordered my TKS1 from GLO, only Reason I ordered from GLO was they take Credit card, but I placed an order w CSI and they even take Canadian Currency so it was an easy order and get freebies, if you don’t mind sending cash.


yes I'm in Canada

I don't mind sending cash, did with peakseeds for years. I had someone here in NS message me to buy TK S1 so I was pumped to be able to drive there to get them but nothing from them so I ordered a pack with CC through Insane Seeds.

Any more CSI gear will be direct through them onwards. 

Usually stay within Canada but I used Attitude and JBC recently with great service. This was a impulse buy which I don't usually do


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 30, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> What is the email ?


Make sure you get the newsletter so you can see the deals


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Oct 30, 2020)

Has anyone got the "Fallen Soldiers" freebies? I got a "mixed cultivars x chemdog '91" and a "mixed cultivars x T1000". Whats in these things? Are the worth growing?


----------



## jp68 (Oct 30, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Has anyone ever ordered anything from Insane Seeds? I ordered some Old Family Purple F2 from them. Buddy who completed my order over the phone said he was on the East Coast(US) but the tracking says it's coming outta Puerto Rico. Not sure what to think now. I went from being pumped to finally having CSI gear coming to shaking my head for not asking if they're legit. Live and learn


Your in unknown territory there my friend


----------



## Renne (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Renne (Oct 30, 2020)

CSI hooks it up Huge I only ordered the pack of Urkle x T1000 and got a pack of Mendo x T1000 as well with all these freebies!!
Wish I would have ordered my TKS1 direct from him.
Anyone have experience with the Pakistani Chitral Kush? If I remember correct from reading this thread that these land races should be grown outside as they tend to herm indoors or maybe I’m wrong and that’s from different landraces
Thanks for any info 
Cheers Renne


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Oct 30, 2020)

Renne said:


> View attachment 4729817


Any idea what the fallen soldiers are???


----------



## danktechno (Oct 30, 2020)

Renne said:


> CSI hooks it up Huge I only ordered the pack of Urkle x T1000 and got a pack of Mendo x T1000 as well with all these freebies!!
> Wish I would have ordered my TKS1 direct from him.
> Anyone have experience with the Pakistani Chitral Kush? If I remember correct from reading this thread that these land races should be grown outside as they tend to herm indoors or maybe I’m wrong and that’s from different landraces
> Thanks for any info
> Cheers Renne


I started some chitral x bubba kush freebies but they grew very slowly so I culled them.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 30, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Any idea what the fallen soldiers are???


----------



## Renne (Oct 30, 2020)

I would assume he had a bunch of different cut/strains that he hit with the Chem 91 and these are the mix seeds that fell out and prob got swept up/ collected, same w the T 1000 freebies, I know when I make crosses there are always a bunch of mixed up stragglers


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 30, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Has anyone ever ordered anything from Insane Seeds? I ordered some Old Family Purple F2 from them. Buddy who completed my order over the phone said he was on the East Coast(US) but the tracking says it's coming outta Puerto Rico. Not sure what to think now. I went from being pumped to finally having CSI gear coming to shaking my head for not asking if they're legit. Live and learn


Ive ordered form Insane a couple times before,theyre legit

my packages also shipped from Puerto Rico


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 30, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Ive ordered form Insane a couple times before,theyre legit
> 
> my packages also shipped from Puerto Rico


Thanks. Hopefully they make it through. I can see myself spending time on the genetics csi is offering up. Great story how my first pack of csi gear is coming outta Puerto Rico., so now I know they'll have a little zing in them beans


----------



## jp68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Renne said:


> CSI hooks it up Huge I only ordered the pack of Urkle x T1000 and got a pack of Mendo x T1000 as well with all these freebies!!
> Wish I would have ordered my TKS1 direct from him.
> Anyone have experience with the Pakistani Chitral Kush? If I remember correct from reading this thread that these land races should be grown outside as they tend to herm indoors or maybe I’m wrong and that’s from different landraces
> Thanks for any info
> Cheers Renne


Not a fan of the PCK


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Oct 31, 2020)

Renne said:


> I would assume he had a bunch of different cut/strains that he hit with the Chem 91 and these are the mix seeds that fell out and prob got swept up/ collected, same w the T 1000 freebies, I know when I make crosses there are always a bunch of mixed up stragglers


That makes sense.


----------



## danktechno (Oct 31, 2020)

Front left - Triangle Kush x UK Cheese
Front right - Triangle Kush x Trainwreck
In the back are Double Grape x Skywalker OG autos by Mephisto Genetics


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 1, 2020)

RIP hard 91 leaner. Definitely shot some nana like the 91s1’s did. Yielded well and the smoke is strong. I culled all the RIP’s because I received the Tahoe clone


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 2, 2020)

Underdog urkle 
About 2 weeks out from chop


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 2, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Underdog urkle
> About 2 weeks out from chop
> View attachment 4732068View attachment 4732069


you're the official flex for csi, always killin it


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 2, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> you're the official flex for csi, always killin it


 thanks man. I always claim genetics do 90% of the work


----------



## {Ganjika} (Nov 2, 2020)

Bubblegum 2.5 weeks flower


----------



## GringoStar (Nov 2, 2020)

Renne said:


> @Kp sunshine
> Your also I’m Canada right?
> I just ordered from CSI direct this time for Urkle x T1000, a lot faster then when I ordered my TKS1 from GLO, only Reason I ordered from GLO was they take Credit card, but I placed an order w CSI and they even take Canadian Currency so it was an easy order and get freebies, if you don’t mind sending cash.


Oh, that's interesting to know. Did they tell you the conversion amount to send in CAD? I was trying to get them from GLO because they take credit card, but that site seems to be on a downward spiral.


----------



## bodhipop (Nov 2, 2020)

GringoStar said:


> Oh, that's interesting to know. Did they tell you the conversion amount to send in CAD? I was trying to get them from GLO because they take credit card, but that site seems to be on a downward spiral.


What went down??


----------



## GringoStar (Nov 2, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> What went down??


The service. They/he seems to not respond to emails and some people still haven't received their order that were placed back in Aug. I tried to place an order for some CSI and Founding Father's genetics, but they never sent me a payment email like they usually do, so I reached out and asked for it, but still no response.


----------



## mindriot (Nov 3, 2020)

GringoStar said:


> The service. They/he seems to not respond to emails and some people still haven't received their order that were placed back in Aug. I tried to place an order for some CSI and Founding Father's genetics, but they never sent me a payment email like they usually do, so I reached out and asked for it, but still no response.


 I ordered a few things last June, still waiting on that email.... sounds like they run a tight ship over there.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 3, 2020)

GringoStar said:


> The service. They/he seems to not respond to emails and some people still haven't received their order that were placed back in Aug. I tried to place an order for some CSI and Founding Father's genetics, but they never sent me a payment email like they usually do, so I reached out and asked for it, but still no response.


same exact thing happened to me a couple months ago, fuck GLO, i got my CSI beans directly from nspectas website and im glad, he gave me some dope freebies and i know 100% of the cash went directly to CSI humboldt.


----------



## hicountry1 (Nov 3, 2020)

In regards to GLO its possible the fires affected his processing, thats assuming he's in NorCal tho.


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 3, 2020)

I heard someone say GLO turned off the comments section on his IG? He's posting on their all the time... someone needs to put this dude on blast


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 3, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> I use m3 / Michigan made mix with castings and water.


You are the castings in when planting or later


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 3, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> You are too kind, I did nothing but water!
> The green chunky spear pheno is 100% TK, straight kush The Old family purp pheno is cherry candy and gas


Do you ph


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 3, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Anyone know what the black death in the death row cross is?


Run her if you got her you saw my post she’s fire I’m smoking now


----------



## Renne (Nov 3, 2020)

I


GringoStar said:


> Oh, that's interesting to know. Did they tell you the conversion amount to send in CAD? I was trying to get them from GLO because they take credit card, but that site seems to be on a downward spiral.


 asked CSI so I just figure out the exchange rate and round up? Their exact response was “
Round up or down…I’m not a stickler for exactness. ”


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 3, 2020)

I took the three smaller sour x Cali o down today. The one in the back got a little mold fuzz on some of the terminal nugs so I chop her and the other 3 shawtys(cut out the bad spots on her obvs) Day 68. Not completely her fault, I just switched off the ac and am running air exchange. I control heat and humidity, parameters read the same but I have a good feel for environment and it doesn’t feel quite as chill as with ac on. She was also buried in the back of the tent with some monsters leaning over her, airflow to her was definitely restricted. She looks good but I’ll wait on the smoke test to see if she sticks around.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 3, 2020)

One of the two stretchers still going. Want at least 11 weeks on them.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 3, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> One of the two stretchers still going. Want at least 11 weeks on them.View attachment 4733267


Looks so nice


----------



## bodhipop (Nov 3, 2020)

GringoStar said:


> The service. They/he seems to not respond to emails and some people still haven't received their order that were placed back in Aug. I tried to place an order for some CSI and Founding Father's genetics, but they never sent me a payment email like they usually do, so I reached out and asked for it, but still no response.





oswizzle said:


> I heard someone say GLO turned off the comments section on his IG? He's posting on their all the time... someone needs to put this dude on blast


He would make more money in the long run with a team, at least one more person. His rep keeps taking blows. I will say he did right by me, sent a $20 bill with my seeds after I messaged all his email addresses about my deal not being applied correctly. He was unprofessional about it and extremely rude, complaining about how busy he is and that is was ridiculous I'm concerned over $20. He ain't Shoe that's for sure.


----------



## bongrip101 (Nov 3, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Do you ph


I have never ph'd in my life.


Panaelous said:


> You are the castings in when planting or later


I've done both, before seedlings go in and right before flower as a top dressing.


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 4, 2020)

Seed cellar has csi gear 11 fems for $85 after 10 for shipping 95 bucks. Some older stuff but decent, not sure about their shipping policy.
“Shipping cost is $10. It doesn’t matter if you buy 1 pack of seeds or 50. It is a flat shipping rate. We are only able to sell and ship within the U.S. to residents of states that have legalized cannabis for medical or recreational purposes, and that allows for home cultivation. If you are outside the U.S. or live in a state that where cannabis is fully illegal, you will not be able to purchase from us”. But like I said 95 bucks for 11 fem seeds ain’t bad.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 6, 2020)

First time running anything from CSI. I think this would be something great to get my feet wet. I'm just grateful to have fine people produce great genetics like this. I don't have access to the cuts that lots of people hold so I can't compare anything. 
Won't be running these til next month


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 6, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> First time running anything from CSI. I think this would be something great to get my feet wet. I'm just grateful to have fine people produce great genetics like this. I don't have access to the cuts that lots of people hold so I can't compare anything.
> Won't be running these til next monthView attachment 4735441


Picked these up from Insane seeds. Placed my order Oct 28 and landed in NS Canada Nov 6. 10 days . Company called me to complete my order so that gets a thumbs up from me. I didn't receive any freebies but I got the pack that counts


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 10, 2020)

Underdog urkle just about done
Loopmas headband x urkle

I will always be growing csi gear. Make sure you stock up. This gear beats the hype.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 12, 2020)

Aye does CSI normally do a holiday sale? Im wanting to stock up on some more of his stuff but if it means waiting for better prices, I'm down with that...


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 12, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I culled the last 91 s1 and al but one of the ghost x chems Because the clone is still flowering out. She’ll probably get culled too. Terps aren’t up to par on a lot of the phenos. Two of the mud dogs tastd really nice but larfy and throw nana. These sour x Cali O’s seem way more promising and This is just the seed run on them.


Same muddog was loud and had great rosin yield around 29% but larf and one possibly both herm


----------



## Burton79 (Nov 12, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Aye does CSI normally do a holiday sale? Im wanting to stock up on some more of his stuff but if it means waiting for better prices, I'm down with that...


I think he has done Black Friday and Christmas sales in the past. 20% off if my memory is correct and maybe a 40% deal for large orders. I would definitely wait for Black Friday to buy seeds. There is always GLO if you have an appetite for risk. They always have great prices on CSI beans. I have never had a problem with them, but others have. I have only paid with credit card with GLO.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 12, 2020)

Burton79 said:


> I think he has done Black Friday and Christmas sales in the past. 20% off if my memory is correct and maybe a 40% deal for large orders. I would definitely wait for Black Friday to buy seeds. There is always GLO if you have an appetite for risk. They always have great prices on CSI beans. I have never had a problem with them, but others have. I have only paid with credit card with GLO.


I avoid GLO. I know a lot of people have said that he's legit and it was an old business partner, but yeah; I ain't gonna risk it...


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 12, 2020)

All outdoor and I could honestly do better I’m happy though 

Check out my thread has every strain I ran this year
And there rosin results 





Organic Flower Rosin 2020 Outdoor Flower


Here is some pictures and stats of all the strains I ran outdoor in mass for You and I’s Records Carepackage strayfox I believe this is actually a cut of care package from strayfox and got mislabeled way back in veg Ha every chocolate like terps kinda mint but not like choc mint it’s weird 10%...



www.rollitup.org





I started with 20+ Strains this year and narrowed down now to 10 there’s 5 I will keep Out of 100+ original plants and 20 varieties that I spent 100s of hours researching that should be amazing and 5 were that in my opinion 



Bubble gum 16% yield Larfy aphid prone no mold won’t grow again 


Muddog 27-29% pm prone finish late Larfy could if increased % if gone longer


Death Row 30+% good yielder bug and mold resistant


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 12, 2020)

Out of everything I ran from CSI in my last round the mud dog was surprisingly impressive in the smoke. I would have never guessed by looking at the plants or looking at the dried cured flower that it would be on par with my dank TKS1 or the bully sticks etc, but those mud dogs get you ripped and remind me of old school chemdawg. The kind of stuff you take a hit and feel retarded and time starts to slip away. Even for people who smoke dab and super dank flower all day. The yield wasn't up there and they were definitely larfy. I wouldn't keep them around, but they were surprisingly effective.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 12, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Out of everything I ran from CSI in my last round the mud dog was surprisingly impressive in the smoke. I would have never guessed by looking at the plants or looking at the dried cured flower that it would be on par with my dank TKS1 or the bully sticks etc, but those mud dogs get you ripped and remind me of old school chemdawg. The kind of stuff you take a hit and feel retarded and time starts to slip away. Even for people who smoke dab and super dank flower all day. The yield wasn't up there and they were definitely larfy. I wouldn't keep them around, but they were surprisingly effective.


Agreed


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 12, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Aye does CSI normally do a holiday sale? Im wanting to stock up on some more of his stuff but if it means waiting for better prices, I'm down with that...


keep in mind buying one pack of fems directly from CSI got me one free whole pack of fems , one free 3 pack of fems, and a pack of pine tar kush reg seeds, so the $100 per pack gets you more than meets the eye.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 12, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Out of everything I ran from CSI in my last round the mud dog was surprisingly impressive in the smoke. I would have never guessed by looking at the plants or looking at the dried cured flower that it would be on par with my dank TKS1 or the bully sticks etc, but those mud dogs get you ripped and remind me of old school chemdawg. The kind of stuff you take a hit and feel retarded and time starts to slip away. Even for people who smoke dab and super dank flower all day. The yield wasn't up there and they were definitely larfy. I wouldn't keep them around, but they were surprisingly effective.


Honestly the mud dog was strong and had the right chem terps. Better than the 91s1, there were 2 outta the three mud dogs I ran that had really nice terps and hit hard. Bit larfy and herm prone... I threw one outside across from my Cali king pollination and it got hit so I have a few mud dog x Cali king seeds kicking around


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 12, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> keep in mind buying one pack of fems directly from CSI got me one free whole pack of fems , one free 3 pack of fems, and a pack of pine tar kush reg seeds, so the $100 per pack gets you more than meets the eye.


I have a good amount of packs thru glo you can’t find thru his site. Gg4 x tk, loompa headband x tk, and three packs of lemon tree x triangle kush. Those lemon tree x tk were a must have for me... He says his cut is likely the straight Organics lemonade. I popped a pack of topanga lemon from Cannarado and I’m assuming he also used the lemonade cut comparing the resin coverage on some of those phenos vs the tag #str8lemonade on IG. Best pack of seeds I’ve ever popped, if it is in fact the same cut as rado uses it’ll be an amazing cross.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 14, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> keep in mind buying one pack of fems directly from CSI got me one free whole pack of fems , one free 3 pack of fems, and a pack of pine tar kush reg seeds, so the $100 per pack gets you more than meets the eye.


Agreed! I purchased 15 packs. They threw in 10 free packs. All of the freebies. And then they even threw in a bulk pack that was similar to a bulk pack I was inquiring about, but of course they didn't charge me for them. CSI is the way to go! And with the six free packs of TKS1'S they threw in on top of the 10 I bought, I will be able to do a proper pheno hunt!! I wanted to wait until the 40% discount, but it looks like I'll be going back again when that comes around lol I didn't want to see those TKS1'S disappear like the cornbread bubba and the bomb threat bubba did! Been waiting for years and I know it's not coming back lol two of those 10 free packs were these. I'm excited to run them along with the TKS1'S!


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 14, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Agreed! I purchased 15 packs. They threw in 10 free packs. All of the freebies. And then they even threw in a bulk pack that was similar to a bulk pack I was inquiring about, but of course they didn't charge me for them. CSI is the way to go! And with the six free packs of TKS1'S they threw in on top of the 10 I bought, I will be able to do a proper pheno hunt!! I wanted to wait until the 40% discount, but it looks like I'll be going back again when that comes around lol I didn't want to see those TKS1'S disappear like the cornbread bubba and the bomb threat bubba did! Been waiting for years and I know it's not coming back lol two of those 10 free packs were these. I'm excited to run them along with the TKS1'S!



What are those two like special tk phenos crossed to the tk and holy moly bro your straight hunting that one that’s going to be worth it wow


----------



## 45thN (Nov 14, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> He would make more money in the long run with a team, at least one more person. His rep keeps taking blows. I will say he did right by me, sent a $20 bill with my seeds after I messaged all his email addresses about my deal not being applied correctly. He was unprofessional about it and extremely rude, complaining about how busy he is and that is was ridiculous I'm concerned over $20. He ain't Shoe that's for sure.


No, sir, Shoe is a rare breed. He's won my patronage and I hope he chooses to continue doing his thing for years to come. 
"Luis" can be a little turd. Customer service is not his strong suit and the excuses/stories are tired. It becomes difficult to "trust the process" when the process lacks consistency. I did just receive tracking for an order paid for on Oct 10th. Maybe the wheels are back on this short bus. I'm curious to see what shows up in this package after promises of discounts, freebies, etc. I've yet to have a purchase fall through completely, the deals can be tough to beat, and I suppose the "is this finally the time?" possibility of getting burned can provide a little hit if you're a gambler.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 15, 2020)

45thN said:


> No, sir, Shoe is a rare breed. He's won my patronage and I hope he chooses to continue doing his thing for years to come.
> "Luis" can be a little turd. Customer service is not his strong suit and the excuses/stories are tired. It becomes difficult to "trust the process" when the process lacks consistency. I did just receive tracking for an order paid for on Oct 10th. Maybe the wheels are back on this short bus. I'm curious to see what shows up in this package after promises of discounts, freebies, etc. I've yet to have a purchase fall through completely, the deals can be tough to beat, and I suppose the "is this finally the time?" possibility of getting burned can provide a little hit if you're a gambler.


Lucky you shoe got me blamed his partner for a pack of granola funk couple years back don’t send money and don’t tell people when you do that’s my advice lol


----------



## Renne (Nov 15, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks how many TKS1’s did you run to find your Dank TKS1?



Mrsmokestacks said:


> Out of everything I ran from CSI in my last round the mud dog was surprisingly impressive in the smoke. I would have never guessed by looking at the plants or looking at the dried cured flower that it would be on par with my dank TKS1 or the bully sticks etc, but those mud dogs get you ripped and remind me of old school chemdawg. The kind of stuff you take a hit and feel retarded and time starts to slip away. Even for people who smoke dab and super dank flower all day. The yield wasn't up there and they were definitely larfy. I wouldn't keep them around, but they were surprisingly effective.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 15, 2020)

Renne said:


> Mrsmokestacks how many TKS1’s did you run to find your Dank TKS1?


I found 2 dank phenos in 6 seeds. I actually culled 3 of 6 due to early pollen sacs. I wish I would have stripped them to the tops and left them though. Who knows how good those 3 might have been... Most likely not keepers due to the intersex/herm traits obviously, but I bet they would have been good AF. Usually when I see any male bits early I toss em unless it's only very few. Gives the more stable ones more space when I cull and I usually have no regrets, but I did on those 3 TKS1's. Also, cut clones on the TKS1'S. Don't attempt to reveg. Hard to clone strains (og) can be hard to reveg. I lost the one I liked best (dank cereal marshmallow taste like hollywood pk). Anyhow, I have 134 beans left plus the two tks1 x tk packs. I'm stoked!!


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Nov 15, 2020)

Has anyone ran the UK Cheese S1?


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Nov 15, 2020)

So I've had some csi gear for a while now was planning the Bubba kush s1 and Xmas tree bud for outdoor next year. Had a Bubba outdoor this year but a poor soil mix essentially ruined the plant. 
Anywho I just jumped on board the old family purple train. For the longest time the name really turned me off but now that I know the genetics and seen some photos of what it produces, I bought purple urkle, pure kush, and chem d crossed to t1000 or old family purple. Although the fem seeds isn't really my go to, I'm excited to see what these will do. And I couldnt resist the triangle kush x trainwreck. 
Happy growing


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 15, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Any updates on the death row? I got two freebie packs jw how she’s flowering if you’re there yet.


You have two packs let’s trade


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> This death row freebie is the stankiest veg plant I've had in a while. Only like 12" tall and stinking up the tent with dogshit/kush smell. Excited to see what it makes.


How was she


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Jewels posted earlier in thread the black death is deathstar x bubba x blackberry


And she’s fire I have a cut that is squashing over 30% outdoor from flower at 175


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

Rybo said:


> Mine was like that in veg. Reeked of skunk. Sour diesel


How did they flower


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

The Baliol said:


> All CSI Humboldt this year and I am super impressed on many levels! Old Family Purple F2Rs, Bubba Purps, Mendocino Purple Urkle, Tri County Purps, Bubba Kush x Bubblegum, Hong Kong Phooey, Death Row and Meep Meep outdoor at weeks 3-5. Select cuts for inside.
> 
> Nspecta has to be one of the best in the game. Every single strain is out of this world. Even the Hong Kong, Meep Meep and Death Row freebies are fire as FUCK and Only running one of each. Maybe I got lucky? But seriously some incredible looking plants.
> 
> ...


Did the death row make it


----------



## Matix35 (Nov 16, 2020)

Csi Twin durbo diesel pack: aj sour d pheno!i love csi gear !


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 16, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> How was she


Had to kill everything and start over due to pm. Was super bummed but I'm glad I did because it's gone now. Hopefully get some more going again soon just have too many strains now


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Had to kill everything and start over due to pm. Was super bummed but I'm glad I did because it's gone now. Hopefully get some more going again soon just have too many strains now


Out of over 20 strains this year and 30 last she’s amazing and the best hand down checks every box the cut I retained the other not so much


----------



## GringoStar (Nov 16, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Aye does CSI normally do a holiday sale? Im wanting to stock up on some more of his stuff but if it means waiting for better prices, I'm down with that...


It looks like black Friday sales are up from Nov 16-30. 25% off all orders, 40% off on orders over 1k.

Codes: BLACK FRIDAY 2020, Bulk Friday 2020


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

GringoStar said:


> It looks like black Friday sales are up from Nov 16-30. 25% off all orders, 40% off on orders over 1k.
> 
> Codes: BLACK FRIDAY 2020, Bulk Friday 2020


Wiki wiki now it’s on


----------



## Sade (Nov 16, 2020)

Just so you know guys must be a fake UK company. Have not seen anyone growing csi Humboldt on any farms or seen it in any stores. Same as Humboldt seed organization. Humboldt seed company is a legit local company though.


----------



## Romulanman (Nov 16, 2020)

Sade said:


> Just so you know guys must be a fake UK company. Have not seen anyone growing csi Humboldt on any farms or seen it in any stores. Same as Humboldt seed organization. Humboldt seed company is a legit local company though.


Ok so now CSI is fake? Just so you know that is hilarious.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

Sade said:


> Just so you know guys must be a fake UK company. Have not seen anyone growing csi Humboldt on any farms or seen it in any stores. Same as Humboldt seed organization. Humboldt seed company is a legit local company though.



Don’t believe your eyes everyone these deathrow from csi must not be real or this 30% yield from outdoors


----------



## Sade (Nov 16, 2020)

Welp how about you actually move here and see for yourself.


----------



## bongrip101 (Nov 16, 2020)

Sade said:


> Welp how about you actually move here and see for yourself.


Nice meme


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 16, 2020)

Sade said:


> Welp how about you actually move here and see for yourself.


You sound like a trusted source with many facts to draw that conclusion.


----------



## Sade (Nov 16, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> You sound like a trusted source with many facts to draw that conclusion.


I mean shit yall dont live here and know everything out here better than me. So keep getting them if you like. Whatever makes you feel better or I could tell you local companies in willow creek (where bigfoot was first recorded. fake) or plenty out on 36. Not too familiar with trinity and emerald county


----------



## Sade (Nov 16, 2020)

Oops my bad guess they are here but not really that popular.


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 16, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Out of over 20 strains this year and 30 last she’s amazing and the best hand down checks every box the cut I retained the other not so much


That's cool sucks I had to kill that one I had a good feeling. Still have 5 seeds so hope I find something good what was yours like?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2020)

Sade said:


> Oops my bad guess they are here but not really that popular.


Are you green fairy? Lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 16, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Agreed! I purchased 15 packs. They threw in 10 free packs. All of the freebies. And then they even threw in a bulk pack that was similar to a bulk pack I was inquiring about, but of course they didn't charge me for them. CSI is the way to go! And with the six free packs of TKS1'S they threw in on top of the 10 I bought, I will be able to do a proper pheno hunt!! I wanted to wait until the 40% discount, but it looks like I'll be going back again when that comes around lol I didn't want to see those TKS1'S disappear like the cornbread bubba and the bomb threat bubba did! Been waiting for years and I know it's not coming back lol two of those 10 free packs were these. I'm excited to run them along with the TKS1'S!


Wow, 6 free packs of TK S1's!

I feel like I'm sitting in tall cotton with my order from CSI.
I ordered 2 packs of TK S1's, 2 packs of Chem D S1'S, and 1 pack of Chem D x Triangle Kush.
I recieved 1 free pack of the Chem D S1's,
Chem D x Triangle Kush and Triangle Kush S1'S plus a bunch of freebies.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> That's cool sucks I had to kill that one I had a good feeling. Still have 5 seeds so hope I find something good what was yours like?


She’s thick has nice structure tall but full branches raunchy smell even in veg if you have 5 I’m sure you should find a good one


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 16, 2020)

Went to pull the trigger on the Living Dead Girl and she is all sold out smh should have grabbed a pack afew weeks ago


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

Sade said:


> Welp how about you actually move here and see for yourself.


Where to you got a couch for a fellow observer of NPC’s brother Terrence


----------



## skuba (Nov 16, 2020)

Sade said:


> I mean shit yall dont live here and know everything out here better than me. So keep getting them if you like. Whatever makes you feel better or I could tell you local companies in willow creek (where bigfoot was first recorded. fake) or plenty out on 36. Not too familiar with trinity and emerald county


Pretty sure they’re from willow creek bra


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 16, 2020)

Sade said:


> Just so you know guys must be a fake UK company. Have not seen anyone growing csi Humboldt on any farms or seen it in any stores. Same as Humboldt seed organization. Humboldt seed company is a legit local company though.


Are you mentally challenged? Where the fuck do you think all these pics on this thread came from?


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Are you mentally challenged? Where the fuck do you think all these pics on this thread came from?


Heaven ?


----------



## raggyb (Nov 16, 2020)

humbo bumbo skank weed ees not real no buy bahches!


----------



## Sade (Nov 16, 2020)

skuba said:


> Pretty sure they’re from willow creek bra


Legalization must have hurt them some
I am assuming they just have a nursery license because have never heard of them. Much better strains out here.


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 16, 2020)

Sade said:


> Legalization must have hurt them some
> I am assuming they just have a nursery license because have never heard of them. *Much better strains out here.*


12 hours ago you were convinced this was a fake company and now you say this bullshit? The fuck is wrong with you dude? You clearly haven't grown anything from this breeder so idk why you feel the need to insert your fake opinions on a breeder you knew nothing about this morning.


----------



## Sade (Nov 16, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> 12 hours ago you were convinced this was a fake company and now you say this bullshit? The fuck is wrong with you dude? You clearly haven't grown anything from this breeder so idk why you feel the need to insert your fake opinions on a breeder you knew nothing about this morning.


Nah I go to better local nurseries like TerpHogz, Chill Hill Bean co., Humboldt seed company (not HSO) and greenfiregenetics.

But yea dude has been passed up sorry I guess.....? Anyways once your asshole stops hurting check out greenfiregenetics. Sunrise mountain farms was growing their Dozizos. Not dosido haha.

However it seems like CSI is the only one that will mail out of state. The other nurseries wont risk their license. If you pass through the area definitely pick up some terp hogs genetics. Have some better strains than their zkittles they created in my own opinion.


----------



## Sade (Nov 16, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> 12 hours ago you were convinced this was a fake company and now you say this bullshit? The fuck is wrong with you dude? You clearly haven't grown anything from this breeder so idk why you feel the need to insert your fake opinions on a breeder you knew nothing about this morning.


You are right I have no experience with them. Farms wont run their genetics either. You know it all though and guess you know this area well.


----------



## skuba (Nov 16, 2020)

Sade said:


> You are right I have no experience with them. Farms wont run their genetics either. You know it all though and guess you know this area well.


I guess you know every farmer “in the area”?


----------



## Sade (Nov 16, 2020)

skuba said:


> I guess you know every farmer “in the area”?


Everyone knows eachother by last names in this area. Big county but low population. Dude ain't fucking ragging on you man. Just throwing out other options too you may not heard of.


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 16, 2020)

Sade said:


> Nah I go to better local nurseries like TerpHogz, Chill Hill Bean co., Humboldt seed company (not HSO) and greenfiregenetics.
> 
> But yea dude has been passed up sorry I guess.....? Anyways once your asshole stops hurting check out greenfiregenetics. Sunrise mountain farms was growing their Dozizos. Not dosido haha.
> 
> However it seems like CSI is the only one that will mail out of state. The other nurseries wont risk their license. If you pass through the area definitely pick up some terp hogs genetics. Have some better strains than their zkittles they created in my own opinion.


I have never heard of those breeders. They must be from the uk. Much better strains out there.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

Sade said:


> Everyone knows eachother by last names in this area. Big county but low population. Dude ain't fucking ragging on you man. Just throwing out other options too you may not heard of.


I learned something on the bodhi thread today waste your time arguing people just agree with each other it’s insane


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> I have never heard of those breeders. They must be from the uk. Much better strains out there.


Never heard of green fire really or terp hogz ?


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 16, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Never heard of green fire really or terp hogz ?


That's the joke. I'm just copying what he said earlier about csi.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> That's the joke. I'm just copying what he said earlier about csi.


My b I’m very literal


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 16, 2020)

Stop with the shit posts and keep it to csi gear. 
You can post about other breeders on their thread. 

Underdog urkle


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 16, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Stop with the shit posts and keep it to csi gear.
> You can post about other breeders on their thread.
> 
> Underdog urkle
> View attachment 4744491View attachment 4744492View attachment 4744493


Nice..ever ran her outdoors


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 16, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Nice..ever ran her outdoors


Not really an outdoor season in alaska unfortunately


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 16, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Not really an outdoor season in alaska unfortunately


I wish there was, so many great spots.


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I wish there was, so many great spots.


Agreed. I def would be taking advantage of it I could. Just can't do it in my area.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 16, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Agreed. I def would be taking advantage of it I could. Just can't do it in my area.


I live in the Ak, as well.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 16, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Stop with the shit posts and keep it to csi gear.
> You can post about other breeders on their thread.
> 
> Underdog urkle
> View attachment 4744491View attachment 4744492View attachment 4744493


Looks beautiful, I hope the loompa blends as well with the tk as it does with the urkle


----------



## Joedank (Nov 17, 2020)

Sade said:


> Legalization must have hurt them some
> I am assuming they just have a nursery license because have never heard of them. Much better strains out here.


So I might not be an expert but this guy meangenefrommendocino is ... and I trust his judgement. 
from today... I am sure he could shop terphogs if he wanted...


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 17, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I live in the Ak, as well.


Oh nice! Your name had me fooled


----------



## slacker140 (Nov 17, 2020)

Holy crap, how many packs are people buying to find keepers?


----------



## hicountry1 (Nov 17, 2020)

slacker140 said:


> Holy crap, how many packs are people buying to find keepers?


"keepers" and unicorns are a bit different, I've found plenty of keepers in his gear but many of us are sifting more seeds looking for the really elusive ones.


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 17, 2020)

Yea, keepers is subjective to the grower. You can find many keepers depending on your tastes or experience. Finding an elite is what serious hunters are after. You want to find a cut that can stand the test of time like chem 91. Not some hype flavor of the month that will die off in two years.


----------



## slacker140 (Nov 17, 2020)

I see, ok how about this wording instead. In an average 7 pack of fems, how many will be non hermie top shelf and similar flavor to the description? To make a new grower happy.


----------



## AlleyKat707 (Nov 17, 2020)

slacker140 said:


> I see, ok how about this wording instead. In an average 7 pack of fems, how many will be non hermie top shelf and similar flavor to the description? To make a new grower happy.


I didn't know much until recently but he has fem hybrids and fem S1's. From his interviews I believe he said to expect like a 50-50 winners-losers ratio in each pack of S1 fems. 50% should have the potential of exceeding the mom but the other 50% will be worse. Presents exciting possibilities for big pheno hunts but not great for small home growers or anyone not taking clones really. Fem hybrids I believe should all benefit from "hybrid vigor" and won't be perfect but should avoid most of the recessive gene inbred issues surrounding the S1's meaning that you could get 7/7 solid plants very realistically. Or at least that's all best I understand it


----------



## jp68 (Nov 17, 2020)

His hybrid fems are solid from what ive seen


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 17, 2020)

Joedank said:


> So I might not be an expert but this guy meangenefrommendocino is ... and I trust his judgement. View attachment 4744655
> from today... I am sure he could shop terphogs if he wanted...


those chem D s1's scare me and I don't think he's gonna find much in the 91 s1's based on what I've seen out of a pack. He should've copped a bunch of mud dog, definitely find something nice if u hunted 5 packs worth of those


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 17, 2020)

Never had a herm issue with csi, also herm issues cant just be blamed on a breeder or fem seed. Do your homework and know the genetics and how they breed. Honestly not to be rude but if your a new grower with no experience I'd try something else.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 17, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> those chem D s1's scare me and I don't think he's gonna find much in the 91 s1's based on what I've seen out of a pack. He should've copped a bunch of mud dog, definitely find something nice if u hunted 5 packs worth of those


I am guessing those are for next year outdoors so he has similar packs to flip for the low low market...


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 17, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Never had a herm issue with csi, also herm issues cant just be blamed on a breeder or fem seed. Do your homework and know the genetics and how they breed. Honestly not to be rude but if your a new grower with no experience I'd try something else.


I just ran a pack of his sour D x Cali O and there were no herm issues. Don't know if any of them are going to make the cut, but that's seed hunting. The 91 S1's were pretty unstable for me... like every pheno. The mud dog also threw some bananas and there were a few Ghost og x chem 91 that threw a couple but that was a much more stable pack. Still have one of those phenos around, found some nice OG expressions in that pack. Grow out a pack of chem dog selfed and let me know if you still dont get any herms


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 17, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I just ran a pack of his sour D x Cali O and there were no herm issues. Don't know if any of them are going to make the cut, but that's seed hunting. The 91 S1's were pretty unstable for me... like every pheno. The mud dog also threw some bananas and there were a few Ghost og x chem 91 that threw a couple but that was a much more stable pack. Still have one of those phenos around, found some nice OG expressions in that pack. Grow out a pack of chem dog selfed and let me know if you still dont get any herms


Its chem genetics. If I didn't expect a herm i would be stupid. I legit run a plant that throws a nanner everttime week 8 but it's so dank ill continue to run it regardless.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 17, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Never had a herm issue with csi, also herm issues cant just be blamed on a breeder or fem seed. Do your homework and know the genetics and how they breed. Honestly not to be rude but if your a new grower with no experience I'd try something else.


?


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 17, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I just ran a pack of his sour D x Cali O and there were no herm issues. Don't know if any of them are going to make the cut, but that's seed hunting. The 91 S1's were pretty unstable for me... like every pheno. The mud dog also threw some bananas and there were a few Ghost og x chem 91 that threw a couple but that was a much more stable pack. Still have one of those phenos around, found some nice OG expressions in that pack. Grow out a pack of chem dog selfed and let me know if you still dont get any herms


Sorry if that came off rude. I didn't mean for it to be. I just know what to expect of certain genetics is all. I know nanners are not ideal but somtimes they hold really nice plants if its not a full blown herm


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 17, 2020)

I havent had an issue cause i havent ran chem 91 hybrids. It's all been t1000 or urkle


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 17, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Sorry if that came off rude. I didn't mean for it to be. I just know what to expect of certain genetics is all. I know nanners are not ideal but somtimes they hold really nice plants if its not a full blown herm


No worries man. I think if you hunt enough of anything you can find something nice if the genetic background is solid. My experience is the chem 91 s1's hermed, and the chem 91 reversed onto other chem(and OG to a lesser extent) also had some instability, although the progeny was much more promising. I grew out 15 plants with the chem 91 as the reversal dad. IMO, with admittedly limited experience in the gene pool, my opinion is that 91 doesn't reverse or at least self well.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 17, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> I havent had an issue cause i havent ran chem 91 hybrids. It's all been t1000 or urkle


I'm so stoked on his TK crosses. got a grip!


----------



## skuba (Nov 17, 2020)

I grew seven chem 91 x urkle outdoors and had zero herms. Maybe because it was outdoor, or because chem 91 wasn’t the pollen donor


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Nov 17, 2020)

The 25% off black friday deal is awesome! They just restocked a lot of good ones but they are flying off the shelf.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 17, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> No worries man. I think if you hunt enough of anything you can find something nice if the genetic background is solid. My experience is the chem 91 s1's hermed, and the chem 91 reversed onto other chem(and OG to a lesser extent) also had some instability, although the progeny was much more promising. I grew out 15 plants with the chem 91 as the reversal dad. IMO, with admittedly limited experience in the gene pool, my opinion is that 91 doesn't reverse or at least self well.


Fair enough from your experience. I found that the momma matters with the chem 91 crosses. The bulk pack I received for free was gator bait. I was inquiring about Bully Sticks so they tried to get as close as possible. I've grown gator bait (3 seeds) and definitely liked the bully sticks (3 seeds) better. Big bad wolf (3 seeds) was also good, but the og crosses definitely have better terps for the most part imo from my limited experience. I'm excited to try some 91xs with different mommas to get even more experience. Cousin stanky and purple dogbud specifically. Chem can hit hard AF without og though. Mud dog and big bad wolf were favorites of people I know. They all said it was knockdown potency.


----------



## slacker140 (Nov 17, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Never had a herm issue with csi, also herm issues cant just be blamed on a breeder or fem seed. Do your homework and know the genetics and how they breed. Honestly not to be rude but if your a new grower with no experience I'd try something else.


I've got about 4-6 grows I think so far, just never spent so much on 7 seeds or done fems. I've done a couple dr atomic strains and a couple joey weed strains and bag seed all regulars. And from my research it seemed all fems can have a tendency to herm and you just have to weed through them but some herm more than others dependending on breeder. But I really wanted to try some purple urkle and old family purple as a local dispensary had old family purple concentrate I tried and the flavor and high was really nice so this was some of my research wanting to know this breeders avg herm rate from growers that have tried it before. And avg rate of getting a fem worth keeping from clone. Doesn't have to be some elite cut for me. Was thinking of getting the mendocino purple urkle 3.5 and one of the old family purple crosses but not sure what one yet.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 17, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> I havent had an issue cause i havent ran chem 91 hybrids. It's all been t1000 or urkle


Those Chem D S1'S are guaranteed to have a number of Herms and the F1 reg seeds of Pakistani Chitral Kush crosses need to be watched hard.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Nov 17, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Those Chem D S1'S are guaranteed to have a number of Herms and the F1 reg seeds of Pakistani Chitral Kush crosses need to be watched hard.


How do you know that about the D's?


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 17, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> How do you know that about the D's?


Chem D herm all on its own, i can only imagine an S1


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Nov 17, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Chem D herm all on its own, i can only imagine an S1


Way more stable im sure.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Nov 17, 2020)

u would think they would do a D x 91.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 17, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> How do you know that about the D's?


I grew out a few freebie packs of 
Bubba Kush x Chem D S1's that CSI Humboldt had released about 3 years ago.
He told me he found some amazing gems in the Chem D S1's, but most were unstable to the point of not releasing them for sale.
I suppose people are braver today to mess with them and now he's released them.



JoeBlow5823 said:


> u would think they would do a D x 91.


He did with Big Bad Wolf.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Nov 17, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I grew out a few freebie packs of
> Bubba Kush x Chem D S1's that CSI Humboldt had released about 3 years ago.
> He told me he found some amazing gems in the Chem D S1's, but most were unstable to the point of not releasing them for sale.
> I suppose people are braver today to mess with them and now he's released them.
> ...


Interesting. Ive got a pack. Ill give it a go in the small tent but thanks for the heads up. Not worth filling 1/4 of a 5x5 with something that might hermie like a motherfucker.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 17, 2020)

slacker140 said:


> I've got about 4-6 grows I think so far, just never spent so much on 7 seeds or done fems. I've done a couple dr atomic strains and a couple joey weed strains and bag seed all regulars. And from my research it seemed all fems can have a tendency to herm and you just have to weed through them but some herm more than others dependending on breeder. But I really wanted to try some purple urkle and old family purple as a local dispensary had old family purple concentrate I tried and the flavor and high was really nice so this was some of my research wanting to know this breeders avg herm rate from growers that have tried it before. And avg rate of getting a fem worth keeping from clone. Doesn't have to be some elite cut for me. Was thinking of getting the mendocino purple urkle 3.5 and one of the old family purple crosses but not sure what one yet.


I have upwards of 100 successful crops over the years. Fem, regular, auto. There is NO more propensity for hermaphrodites in Fem than Regular seeds. I'm beyond sick of hearing that bullshit. It's not the breeder necessarily either. Unless that breeder chose herm prone genetics or used Rodelization to make his feminized seeds. Honestly, it's almost entirely genetics. As many in this thread have stated, chem has a genetic predisposition for intersex traits. Unsurprisingly, so do her offspring. I would stay away from specific "lines" if you want to avoid intersex/herm issues. Honestly though it's no sure thing!!! Here's a little anecdotal evidence. My last crop was almost 30 strains. The only plant that was hella hermaphroditic was a regular garden isle og from thenaturefarm. His Bermuda Kush was super stable though. Same room. Same father plants. Sorry if that seems a bit opinionated and I don't mean to disparage a guy with 4-6 grows. If you keep growing, you'll keep learning.


----------



## slacker140 (Nov 17, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I have upwards of 100 successful crops over the years. Fem, regular, auto. There is NO more propensity for hermaphrodites in Fem than Regular seeds. I'm beyond sick of hearing that bullshit. It's not the breeder necessarily either. Unless that breeder chose herm prone genetics or used Rodelization to make his feminized seeds. Honestly, it's almost entirely genetics. As many in this thread have stated, chem has a genetic predisposition for intersex traits. Unsurprisingly, so do her offspring. I would stay away from specific "lines" if you want to avoid intersex/herm issues. Honestly though it's no sure thing!!! Here's a little anecdotal evidence. My last crop was almost 30 strains. The only plant that was hella hermaphroditic was a regular garden isle og from thenaturefarm. His Bermuda Kush was super stable though. Same room. Same father plants. Sorry if that seems a bit opinionated and I don't mean to disparage a guy with 4-6 grows. If you keep growing, you'll keep learning.


Thanks, I don't mind opinionated, I don't have 100 grows of experience, that's why I'm asking and mentioned the strains I was looking at hoping someone might chime in with experience with them as well. Didn't mean to help spread misinformation with my wording. Just wanted to try some nice csi urkle and old family purple without dropping too much cash and picking the wrong strains.


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 17, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I'm so stoked on his TK crosses. got a grip!


Caleb did specifically mention to watch lowers on the TK cross as they are prone to balls sometimes. I would guess an OG x tk would bring that out more than say mendo p x TK or something along those lines. I grabbed some myself. 

And i would have to agree i do think the lower population hunt of Chem 91 s1s probably isn't worth it and you better off running a hybrid. I personally haven't run the chem 91 gear so i should shut my mouth. 

To touch on the Chem D.... the info gather is that Caleb a Chem D that is held really tight compared to some of the other chem d cuts that go around. Definitely prone for nanner and nanners in its progeny. it won't stop me from grabbing a pack of hybrids when he releases them. You know if he did Chem D s1s he has other strains he hit with it.


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 17, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I grew out a few freebie packs of
> Bubba Kush x Chem D S1's that CSI Humboldt had released about 3 years ago.
> He told me he found some amazing gems in the Chem D S1's, but most were unstable to the point of not releasing them for sale.
> I suppose people are braver today to mess with them and now he's released them.
> ...


Since he made the chem d s1s you know he has a stash of Strains x Chem D he made too. I bet hell have the Chem 91 x Chem D


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 17, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Agreed. I def would be taking advantage of it I could. Just can't do it in my area.


Autoflowers mightwork short ass seasons but not as quality in many ways.


slacker140 said:


> Thanks, I don't mind opinionated, I don't have 100 grows of experience, that's why I'm asking and mentioned the strains I was looking at hoping someone might chime in with experience with them as well. Didn't mean to help spread misinformation with my wording. Just wanted to try some nice csi urkle and old family purple without dropping too much cash and picking the wrong strains.


I think youll be all good with those two strains. Urkle is great tasting bud and I've seen some nice pics of the old family on ig.


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 17, 2020)

slacker140 said:


> Thanks, I don't mind opinionated, I don't have 100 grows of experience, that's why I'm asking and mentioned the strains I was looking at hoping someone might chime in with experience with them as well. Didn't mean to help spread misinformation with my wording. Just wanted to try some nice csi urkle and old family purple without dropping too much cash and picking the wrong strains.


If you want to get a nice purple, get urkle x t1000. Its basically a urkle bx1 since t1000 leans urkle. You cant go wrong with anything crossed to the t1000 IMO


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 17, 2020)

My next run will be 20 + strains. Thanks to reviews in this thread I chose a few of these specifically.
Chem d x tk from CSI
Chem d x tk from goat and monkey (want to compare, don't ask me why lol IDK)
Irene x tk from goat and monkey
Sfv x bubba csi
Ghost x bubba csi
Pure kush x bubba csi
Tahoe x bubba csi
Wifi 43 x bubba csi
Urkle x 91 csi
Florado x bubba csi
Florado x 91 csi
Tk x Mendo purps csi
Air force 1 csi
Fire og x bubba csi
Undisclosed og x bubba csi
Old family purple f2 csi
T1000 s1 csi 
Death row csi
Meep meep csi
Dysfunction junction csi
Hong Kong phooey csi
Zkittles s1 csi
... And possibly others.
Anyone have any experience with anything on this list? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 17, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> My next run will be 20 + strains. Thanks to reviews in this thread I chose a few of these specifically.
> Chem d x tk from CSI
> Chem d x tk from goat and monkey (want to compare, don't ask me why lol IDK)
> Irene x tk from goat and monkey
> ...


That's going to be an awesome run man. I need more bubba cross in my stash. Youll have to keep us updated on how that goes.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 18, 2020)

Feel bad for your guys herm probs, I haven't had any, ran an eight foot muddog outdoors and found one seed, lol. Ran a bunch of 91s, no herms. And I never got herms on the chem d ever, lol. Ran the cut in Oregon and running crosses ever since, no herms. I guess it could be Caleb's genetics, he never says anything hardly about it on ig like you guys say he does, but who knows. I actually agree with Dr pandas post earlier, how can some never have the probs of herms yet other growers seem to have em every round? Very odd. Someone should ask caleb, lol. I suspect what some are calling full herms are not. Stress sacs, lol, from your growing skills
Lol


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 18, 2020)

I have years of experience with cultivars from all over the world. Dozens and dozens of breeders. Full on hermaphrodites are rare yes, but intersex traits are not. There are definitely a lot of amateur hour growers on this forum causing a lot of their own problems. That being said, OG and chem can throw bananas especially on sites below the 5th or 6th node. It's just a reality. I do 1 gallon cocoa drain to waste and I'm sure how root bound my plants get might contribute to stress caused intersex traits, but I hardly ever get a seed. have you ever inspected every branch top to bottom? You really never find a banana ever? You must be a god. Because my flower from seed (not even keepers or elites) is smashing top shelf at almost every dispensary I've ever been to. Also, I hold a cut that I have seen dozens of growers fuck up on because it is hard to grow perfectly. Legendary mythical cock gobbler's ghost one pure kush. Mine always comes out better than anybody else's I've ever seen. Must be my growing skills lol The same skills/rooms that produce intersex traits on OG and chem lol lol lol lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 18, 2020)

I've got at least 80 crops under my belt and I've had all sorts of herms over the years and they weren't caused by light leaks, well maybe a couple. 

If you grow enough weed of unstable genetics
i.e. Chem, Thai, etc you'll find some too.

I am not anyone special, but I've had a few conversations with N$pecta over the years. Although he is much harder to get ahold of the last year, he is around occasionally to answer questions.
Here is N$pecta's take on the matter of Chem D.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 18, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got at least 80 crops under my belt and I've had all sorts of herms over the years and they weren't caused by light leaks, well maybe a couple.
> 
> If you grow enough weed of unstable genetics
> i.e. Chem, Thai, etc you'll find some too.
> ...


Genetic Herms don't exist. "If you're having grow problems I feel bad for you son..." Jk lmao we know the truth


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 18, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got at least 80 crops under my belt and I've had all sorts of herms over the years and they weren't caused by light leaks, well maybe a couple.
> 
> If you grow enough weed of unstable genetics
> i.e. Chem, Thai, etc you'll find some too.
> ...


I really like Nspecta and he has my business for life. Another good way to chat with him, when you order leave him a message in the comments. He normally reads those.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 18, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> I really like Nspecta and he has my business for life. Another good way to chat with him, when you order leave him a message in the comments. He normally reads those.


That's good to know.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 19, 2020)

Lemon tree S1 x zkittles. pic is from last day of week 3 in flower. Grown in living organic soil. I’ve also got bubblegum x GG4 & ghost OG x Humboldt snow running in the same tent. 


also, FWIW, I grew out 4 Gator Baits a couple runs ago, which should be more prone to herm bc of the Chem and I would think the TK doesn’t help. These plants went through quite a bit of stress, between our tap water source going from ~100ppm to 400 ppm, which I’m assuming a lot of the extra was calcium because any plant that got that water would show magnesium deficiencies, to my roommates gf going through a phase where she would turn AC off and open all the windows, which in the Oklahoma summer will make RH skyrocket. Out of all 6 plants, I found about 5 seeds and they were all from same plant. I was expecting much worse. My next run, i’m debating between running big bad wolf or Rest In Peace


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 20, 2020)

Anyone deal with heritageseed bank? Just snagged their last 2 packs of living dead girl


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 21, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I am guessing those are for next year outdoors so he has similar packs to flip for the low low market...


Muddog sucked outdoors yea pm factory wasn’t something I did it is what it was I had over 15 other strains that is what muddog offers larf and pm with classic chem terps and indoors one pheno Hermd that one outside was better of the two the dedicated outdoor was shit such larf late finisher so I’d hold off on thinking muddog is good for outdoors because like I said out if 15+ strains that was one to not run again just cuz it’s strong and good terps Dosent make it not larf or late finisher


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 21, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Muddog sucked outdoors yea pm factory wasn’t something I did it is what it was I had over 15 other strains that is what muddog offers larf and pm with classic chem terps and indoors one pheno Hermd that one outside was better of the two the dedicated outdoor was shit such larf late finisher so I’d hold off on thinking muddog is good for outdoors because like I said out if 15+ strains that was one to not run again just cuz it’s strong and good terps Dosent make it not larf or late finisher


Exactly. Strong and flavorful. Otherwise larfy, leafy, and not super vigorous.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 21, 2020)

Nice to see the Trinity crosses ready and the panama red x chem d sounds wild also.Looks like the dogshit freebie made it past testing also


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 21, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Nice to see the Trinity crosses ready and the panama red x chem d sounds wild also.Looks like the dogshit freebie made it past testing also


I have the dogshit x tk I believe I bought though


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 21, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> I have the dogshit x tk I believe I bought though


Yes, think the freebie was x t1000, can't quite remember


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 22, 2020)

I grew a out Hong Kong Phooey a few months back

12/12 from seed in a 1gal and it got massive

I got a about 3 zips off it

its has a energetic racy type of high and makes me tired as hell when the high wears off


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 22, 2020)

What seedbank carries these strains?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 22, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> What seedbank carries these strains?


speakeasy just dropped a bunch, a few they were talking about as well


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 22, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> speakeasy just dropped a bunch, a few they were talking about as well


Thanks I was just looking at that site and wondering if they were legit


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Nov 22, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Thanks I was just looking at that site and wondering if they were legit


Order direct from CSI. They have a 25% off black friday "blackfriday2020" i think. cheaper and more freebies.


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 22, 2020)

Code dont work...


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 22, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Thanks I was just looking at that site and wondering if they were legit


They are legit I have used before but unless csi is sold out I would order direct from csi both have pain in the payment methods I find paying a money order easier then learning how to use the bitcoin bs which is how speak easy works like I said speak says is good has always done me well but yea


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 22, 2020)

This stuff is tasty I love the death row I swear she’s one of the best plants iv ever grown so happy I retained my keeper because the others were not as good and this one had no mold no bugs and the best resin content of all and a better yielder 
Muddog 


Deathrow 


Snowed on muddog 


Death row keeper cut


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 23, 2020)

Now if I could just figure out csi black friday coupon code I maybe able to order some beans


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 23, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> They are legit I have used before but unless csi is sold out I would order direct from csi both have pain in the payment methods I find paying a money order easier then learning how to use the bitcoin bs which is how speak easy works like I said speak says is good has always done me well but yea


Do you have cashapp? Bitcoin is super easy to purchase and send through cashapp.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Nov 23, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Now if I could just figure out csi black friday coupon code I maybe able to order some beans




*BLACK FRIDAY 2020* or *BULK FRIDAY 2020* should work. If not, just email Caleb.

EDIT: added spaces to codes


----------



## Romulanman (Nov 23, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Now if I could just figure out csi black friday coupon code I maybe able to order some beans


You need to put spaces in it

black friday 2020


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Nov 23, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Code dont work...


Like the other guy said, put spaces- "black friday 2020"


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Nov 23, 2020)

I would have spent over 1k if i had known "bulk friday 2020" would get me 40% off.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 23, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> I would have spent over 1k if i had known "bulk friday 2020" would get me 40% off.


Im guessing if you email them they'll let you do that. Its worth asking anyway.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 23, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Do you have cashapp? Bitcoin is super easy to purchase and send through cashapp.


I do it’s overwhelming to learn although I agree easy when you understand


----------



## MrGreyOrganic (Nov 23, 2020)

Im ordering a bunch of csi gear tonight and going to attempt a money order tomorrow to get down on this sale. never done a money order before just cash in the mail or card. 
gona bring some csi to Canada


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 23, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> I do it’s overwhelming to learn although I agree easy when you understand


Cashapp actually makes it super simple. You just click on the investing tab, click on Bitcoin, click buy, buy however much you need using your current cashapp balance, then click on send Bitcoin, then copy and paste the address.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 23, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Cashapp actually makes it super simple. You just click on the investing tab, click on Bitcoin, click buy, buy however much you need using your current cashapp balance, then click on send Bitcoin, then copy and paste the address.


I get your good at it I’m not very computer savvy and some others and to make a complicated process even more complicated to make it work is just well annoying wish we could support the breeders easier csi isn’t to bad classic mail in


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 23, 2020)

MrGreyOrganic said:


> Im ordering a bunch of csi gear tonight and going to attempt a money order tomorrow to get down on this sale. never done a money order before just cash in the mail or card.
> gona bring some csi to Canada


I'm going to send cash with registered mail. I ordered through insane seeds and got my order to NS in 10 days but no deals or freebies. 
Old Family Purple F2


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 23, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> I get your good at it I’m not very computer savvy and some others and to make a complicated process even more complicated to make it work is just well annoying wish we could support the breeders easier csi isn’t to bad classic mail in


It really isn't something you need to be good at, trust me I'm not very tech savvy either but I watched a YouTube video. Walked me through it and it made it make sense. 

Cash always works though but the tech age is only gonna get more prolific in the years to come. Us old heads have to adapt some what or we'll get left behind by these youngsters, lol.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 23, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> View attachment 4749919
> 
> *BLACK FRIDAY 2020* or *BULK FRIDAY 2020* should work. If not, just email Caleb.
> 
> EDIT: added spaces to codes


Thinkin of picking up his UK Cheese or his Chem 91... decisions decisions


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 23, 2020)

Ordered 
purple urkle x t1000 & savage purple x old family purps

Hope I find something above average, im currently running 5 females of bodhi black light fantasy(mendo purps x purp unicorn)

I just want one above average ‘purps’


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 23, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> This stuff is tasty I love the death row I swear she’s one of the best plants iv ever grown so happy I retained my keeper because the others were not as good and this one had no mold no bugs and the best resin content of all and a better yielder View attachment 4749504
> Muddog
> 
> View attachment 4749505
> ...


What kinda flavor on the death row?


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 24, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> I get your good at it I’m not very computer savvy and some others and to make a complicated process even more complicated to make it work is just well annoying wish we could support the breeders easier csi isn’t to bad classic mail in


You’re correct, i am quite versed in cryptocurrency, though my point was that using cash app doesn’t require those skills. If you can manage to post on here, you could send Bitcoin through cashapp. That being said, there are still a number of breeders who either accept mail-in payments or credit card payments, was just hoping to help you get ahold of some genetics you haven’t been able to get due to not being experienced with Bitcoin.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 24, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It really isn't something you need to be good at, trust me I'm not very tech savvy either but I watched a YouTube video. Walked me through it and it made it make sense.
> 
> Cash always works though but the tech age is only gonna get more prolific in the years to come. Us old heads have to adapt some what or we'll get left behind by these youngsters, lol.


Yea I know how but like I said extra pain


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 24, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> What kinda flavor on the death row?


Catpiss funk acrid tang sour loud armpits and fresh has that good mouth coating flavor


----------



## MrGreyOrganic (Nov 24, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> I'm going to send cash with registered mail. I ordered through insane seeds and got my order to NS in 10 days but no deals or freebies.
> Old Family Purple F2


I havent sent cash in the mail internationally but i prefer cash in mail always
enjoy that Old Family Purple f2!


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 24, 2020)

I couldn't pass up the lemon party s1s or the chemdog d s1s. Anyone popped any of either of those bad beezys??


----------



## Burton79 (Nov 25, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I couldn't pass up the lemon party s1s or the chemdog d s1s. Anyone popped any of either of those bad beezys??


I got both of those too. They about 5 days old and pretty vigorous so far. The Lemon Party S1 seeds I sprouted had green tails.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Nov 25, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I couldn't pass up the lemon party s1s or the chemdog d s1s. Anyone popped any of either of those bad beezys??


I got a lemon party going. Its only a couple weeks old though.


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 25, 2020)

Underdog urkle 
Day 7 of drying


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 25, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Underdog urkle
> Day 7 of drying
> 
> View attachment 4751632


That ~ 115$ a seed run!! Looking fabulous!


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 25, 2020)

Need some advice from my fellow csi-heads! I'm wanting to throw something purple in the mix for my next grow, preferrably something that flowers for around 60 days, as i'm going to be running it with RoadKill Skunk from DNA & Lemon Jeffery from Irie. My three criteria are: I would like something that tends to turn purple without using cold temps to trigger it, I would like something that tends to be pretty potent, and something that retains the classic "purple" flavor, not exactly sure which terpenes cause that flavor. Let me know what you think? I was thinking of doing something like purple urkle x t1000


----------



## Burton79 (Nov 25, 2020)

Putting this here because other peoples’ reports have been helpful for me. Last run I grew four CSI strains and here are my impressions. I grow in amended organic soil in small 3-5 gallon pots. I use dry organic nutes and make teas and such. I use a quantum board. Not an ideal setup, but like a lot of people, I work with my space limitations and priorities and am always learning.

*Chem D x GSC*
Chopped at 84 days after flip. Pretty easy to grow, but I did get a lot of rapid leaf death in the final weeks. Big vigorous stinky plant. Stem rub and leaf rub had strong cookie/hash smells very early in veg. Buds wreaked of moth ball funk, and that smell sweetened up a bit at the end. Beautiful big buds. Tons of trichs and very sticky. Some male parts on lowers. No big deal, clipped them in early flower and everything worked out fine. This herb is dank dank dank. Very strong but enjoyable high. One weird trait I loved about this plant was that dead leaves were easy to pull by hand and broke off clean at the main stem.

*Big Bad Wolf (Chemdog D x Chemdog ’91)*
Chopped at 84 days after flip. Fairly easy to grow but got a lot of crispy dying leaves in flower. It fox-tailed quite a bit, which seems common for this strain. I ended up breaking colas into small nugs when trimming. Not a ton of trichs, but certainly enough. Not very resinous. Smells strong from a distance and will stink up a room, but not up close. Strong fuel smell and skunky. Coats your tongue with fuel. This is my favorite high right now. It is strong but I get 0 paranoia or anxiety, even when I have a lot of life stress.

*GG#4 x GSC*
This went 70 days after flip. Easiest to grow overall, especially in the later flowering weeks. It was very stable. Beautiful bud structure and blanketed in trichs. Very few hairs. Very resinous. Smell and high are both hard to describe. It’s just really high-quality herb. The high is good and enjoyable but you can almost forget you are high at times. Terps are a bit gassy and cat pissy with a sharp & sweet super glue smell. Mouth coating after taste. 

*WiFi 43 x Zkittlez*
Took this 70 days after flip. Big fat buds and easy to grow. It got very hungry around week 6, kind of out of nowhere. Up until that point it was the easiest to grow. The terps on this are Zkittlez and are off the charts. The high is very strong for me and is intense at times. Could just be my chemistry. Lots of trichs and moderately resinous.

They all produced outstanding herb, but Big Bad Wolf and Chem D x GSC are my favorites to smoke. All plants took to topping and LST very well. I would grow all of them again. I appreciate CSI’s commitment to the game, integrity, prolific production, and dedication to legit cuts.


----------



## santacruztodd (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanksgiving Day menu


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Nov 26, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Underdog urkle
> Day 7 of drying
> 
> View attachment 4751632


Looks so nice you convinced me to get some of these. Whats the smell like on her? Smoked any yet?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 26, 2020)

SmokeyBear11 said:


> Looks so nice you convinced me to get some of these. Whats the smell like on her? Smoked any yet?


Where you gonna get em?


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 26, 2020)

wish CSI would hurry up and release these Irene crosses 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CIEtcACBqKo/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CIEuXcrB-51/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CIEt18Ghabf/


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 26, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Where you gonna get em?


seed cellar says they have 11 packs of fems for 72.50 with the code Black. free shipping too and I think a free 4 pack of seeds.

Nspecta says he'll redo some of the urkle crosses and probably new ones in 2021


----------



## bongrip101 (Nov 26, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> wish CSI would hurry up and release these Irene crosses
> 
> 
> __
> ...


For real man, I grabbed the Irene x T1000 but I want more!


----------



## bongrip101 (Nov 26, 2020)

Popped some Coked Out Girl Scout and Mendo Purps 3.5


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Nov 26, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Coked Out Girl Scout


That one does look interesting. Got a lemon party going personally.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 27, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> That one does look interesting. Got a lemon party going personally.


Gross


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 27, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> That one does look interesting. Got a lemon party going personally.


"Can't have a lemon party without old dick!" Best 30 Rock joke


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Nov 27, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Where you gonna get em?


Glo seed bank just did an enormous csi restock not sure whats still in stock. Saw triangle s1 tho


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Nov 27, 2020)

SmokeyBear11 said:


> Glo seed bank just did an enormous csi restock not sure whats still in stock. Saw triangle s1 tho


personally grabbed lemon tree x triangle, underdog urkle, chem d s1 and triangle x t1000


----------



## dirtyshawa (Nov 27, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Don’t believe your eyes everyone these deathrow from csi must not be real or this 30% yield from outdoors View attachment 4744114View attachment 4744115


I’ve heard several people say this was the best herb they’ve ever smoked. Crazy this was a freebie. I have a selfed seed in flower from my first run in flower. Yield were shit indoors though.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 27, 2020)

Not much of a selection on the seed cellar.. What's a good american bank that takes CC with a nice selection of CSI?


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 27, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Not much of a selection on the seed cellar.. What's a good american bank that takes CC with a nice selection of CSI?


Gloseedbank not sure about their sales though


----------



## AlleyKat707 (Nov 27, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Not much of a selection on the seed cellar.. What's a good american bank that takes CC with a nice selection of CSI?


Speakeasy Seed Bank takes CC and got a big restock of CSI. Always shipped kinda slow for me but also always came thru too


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 27, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Not much of a selection on the seed cellar.. What's a good american bank that takes CC with a nice selection of CSI?


speakeasy, breedersdirect and glo


----------



## slacker140 (Nov 27, 2020)

I've read very mixed reviews on glo but I went for the risk cause of cc and price and made 2 orders. First order is scheduled to show up today and second tomorrow. I should be set for a long while.
Purple urkle x t1000
Purple urkle s1
Bubblegum x t1000
Lemon tree x bubblegum
Lemon tree x uk cheese
Big bad wolf
Sour diesel x cali o
Wedding cake x uk cheese
Also placed an order direct to csi for mendo purple urkle 3.5


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 27, 2020)

Underdog urkle


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 27, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> seed cellar says they have 11 packs of fems for 72.50 with the code Black. free shipping too and I think a free 4 pack of seeds.
> 
> Nspecta says he'll redo some of the urkle crosses and probably new ones in 2021


Damn that's a whole lot cheaper than the $1,000 CSI is charging


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 27, 2020)

dirtyshawa said:


> I’ve heard several people say this was the best herb they’ve ever smoked. Crazy this was a freebie. I have a selfed seed in flower from my first run in flower. Yield were shit indoors though.


Not the pheno I have I think I have the one best plant out of over 100 and honestly she’s good unbelievable outdoors this particular pheno Dosent herm I’m about to try inside soon and see if she doesn’t this will be a unicorn 25+ % on flower rosin from outdoors also she was one of the best yielders not to mention the bugs hate her and no mold for this kinda weed was surprising to me had other phenos that were eh one was were herm but I have her going she’s my #1 out of left field didn’t expect that to be so good always the freebies for me funny honestly spend hundreds of hours researching genetics and this and that before I order and then the freebie is the best bizarre I wanna see if NSpecta was intertested in taking her back and running the ole train on her she’s a ducking unicorn SWIM has grown at this points thousands of plants and I can say she is extra special happy god made all work out and I was able to retain her as she gets no mold bugs finishes relatively early mid early oct and has the best resin yields with heavy flower yields she has the potential to give you three times as much hash as other strains grown right next to each other


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Nov 27, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Damn that's a whole lot cheaper than the $1,000 CSI is charging


Yeah theres no way they are actually charging 1,000. Mistaking on the site and they are out of stock anyway.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 27, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Damn that's a whole lot cheaper than the $1,000 CSI is charging


Glo used to have em 2 for 100 with a free pack


----------



## AlienAthena (Nov 27, 2020)

Ghost Cookies (Ghost OG x GSC). Chopped day 58 of flower. 


Ghost Cookies Clone in the back entering 4th week of flower, doubled in height


----------



## ThunderBirdgrows (Nov 27, 2020)

What are some CSI hybrids/S1's that are not super powerful? I'm looking for an evening strain that is more happy/euphoric rather than racy/paranoia inducing (if possible )


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Nov 27, 2020)

"Lemon party" A old man gay orgy that is good at inducing vomiting. That old man is sucking another old man's dick while he is making out with another old man. 


You would think they could have cum up with a better name.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 27, 2020)

yeah i think I'll just call them Lemon Tree S2 or Lemonade S1 lol


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 28, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> "Lemon party" A old man gay orgy that is good at inducing vomiting. That old man is sucking another old man's dick while he is making out with another old man.
> 
> 
> You would think they could have cum up with a better name.


The name "Lemon Party" is due to the fact that some of the old men have their dentures out while doing what you described above.
So their mouths are all puckered up, like they just sucked on a lemon, making the photo look extra silly. 
As for why CSI used that name...





It makes me think he's planning a Two Girls One Cup cross as we speak though.
Which of course leads to him backcrossing Two Girls One Cup into a more stable line called Tub Girl.


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 28, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> The name "Lemon Party" is due to the fact that some of the old men have their dentures out while doing what you described above.
> So their mouths are all puckered up, like they just sucked on a lemon, making the photo look extra silly.
> As for why CSI used that name...
> 
> ...


Some goatse og maybe lol


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Nov 28, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> It makes me think he's planning a Two Girls One Cup cross as we speak though.


oh god what happens when this gets crossed with lemon party?


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Nov 28, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> yeah i think I'll just call them Lemon Tree S2 or Lemonade S1 lol


Yeah man seems how its lemon tree x lemon tree, im just going to call it Lemon Tree.


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 28, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> oh god what happens when this gets crossed with lemon party?


2 lemons one mouth?


----------



## hicountry1 (Nov 28, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Popped some Coked Out Girl Scout and Mendo Purps 3.5


I ran several packs of the Coked Out Girl Scout and found some nice ones in there, nothing super boutique, but high on the THC. We had one that tested at 29% and terps ranged from 2.0-2.8%. Decent yields for cookies with a mix of taller cookies leaning phenos and some short stocky snow leaners.


----------



## bongrip101 (Nov 28, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> I ran several packs of the Coked Out Girl Scout and found some nice ones in there, nothing super boutique, but high on the THC. We had one that tested at 29% and terps ranged from 2.0-2.8%. Decent yields for cookies with a mix of taller cookies leaning phenos and some short stocky snow leaners.


This is a great run down of what to expect, thank you.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 28, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Glo used to have em 2 for 100 with a free pack


Wasn't sure because they're charging $500 for the air Force one.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 28, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Wasn't sure because they're charging $500 for the air Force one.


Looks like the testers might have turned out well


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 28, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Looks like the testers might have turned out well


They threw in a free pack 2 orders ago. I'm stoked to pop a couple!


----------



## Wayne55 (Nov 29, 2020)

Old Family Cookies old family purple x gsc fc

42 days from seed and 1 week into 12/12

Top left and bottom right


Back left and front right


They've been easy to please


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 30, 2020)

Bubblegum x GG4. Grown in living soil under an HLG-550, week 5 of flower.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 30, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Bubblegum x GG4. Grown in living soil under an HLG-550, week 5 of flower.
> View attachment 4756232View attachment 4756233


That's good chit maing. I was way pleasantly surprised all the way around with that cross. Got the sour d cookies finishing up now, some other sour d cross and my flower tent nuance fills the house even with scrubber.


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## bongrip101 (Nov 30, 2020)

From their sale


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 30, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> View attachment 4756256


whatd you snap the picture with? my cell phone cam isnt cutting it these days i want some high res nug shots


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 30, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> whatd you snap the picture with? my cell phone cam isnt cutting it these days i want some high res nug shots


Thats my cell camera, Samsung note 9


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 30, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Thats my cell camera, Samsung note 9


i have an s10 lol i guess i just need better lighting


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 30, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> i have an s10 lol i guess i just need better lighting


I use a cheap snap on macro lens for nug shots, it works great. i think i paid $20 for it on amazon.


----------



## skuba (Nov 30, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Bubblegum x GG4. Grown in living soil under an HLG-550, week 5 of flower.
> View attachment 4756232View attachment 4756233


That looks awesome, how are you liking the hlg-550?


----------



## Lpcstrider420 (Nov 30, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Did the death row make it


My meep meep 3 pack was fire


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 30, 2020)

Lpcstrider420 said:


> My meep meep 3 pack was fire


Pics ? Report


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 1, 2020)

skuba said:


> That looks awesome, how are you liking the hlg-550?


It’s a great light, I’ve been running it for a couple years now. Im not a huge fan of the light spread on the board style lights, but at the time of purchasing, all of the bar style lights were using osram diodes instead of Samsung. I actually customized it a little bit, I added a second driver and some crew 660s and 730s, to create the Emerson effect. I plan on selling this one to a buddy and upgrading to the optic slim 650s for the more equal light spread, individual spectrum control and sunset/sunrise.


----------



## Jon Galt (Dec 1, 2020)

What's the shipping time like for CSI? My payment was delivered today, and I was curious if they send out your order quick.


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 1, 2020)

Jon Galt said:


> What's the shipping time like for CSI? My payment was delivered today, and I was curious if they send out your order quick.


I did my first order about a week ago and he shipped it out within 2 days of receiving with a load of extras for only 1 pack purchased.


----------



## Jon Galt (Dec 1, 2020)

slacker140 said:


> I did my first order about a week ago and he shipped it out within 2 days of receiving with a load of extras for only 1 pack purchased.


Good deal. I only grabbed one pack as well, hopefully I can snag some extras but I'd be fine with just fast shipping.


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 1, 2020)

Jon Galt said:


> Good deal. I only grabbed one pack as well, hopefully I can snag some extras but I'd be fine with just fast shipping.


Yeah I was surprised. I also ordered 8 packs from glo and got more extra seeds from my one pack direct to csi. I got 4 packs of 5 seeds.


----------



## Jon Galt (Dec 1, 2020)

slacker140 said:


> Yeah I was surprised. I also ordered 8 packs from glo and got more extra seeds from my one pack direct to csi. I got 4 packs of 5 seeds.


Oh, wow. That's a real deal there. I'm glad he looks out. Was any of the packs things you was looking for?


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 1, 2020)

Jon Galt said:


> Oh, wow. That's a real deal there. I'm glad he looks out. Was any of the packs things you was looking for?


Nah, not really. Mostly bubba kush crosses but one was mendo purps crossed with random stuff and I was looking for mendo purps.


----------



## Jon Galt (Dec 1, 2020)

slacker140 said:


> Nah, not really. Mostly bubba kush crosses but one was mendo purps crossed with random stuff and I was looking for mendo purps.


Yeah, I'd like to grab some of those Mendo S1 next year.


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 1, 2020)

Jon Galt said:


> Yeah, I'd like to grab some of those Mendo S1 next year.


I went for the mendo purple urkle 3.5 so my regular order should have some good mendo purps and urkle in it.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 1, 2020)

Jon Galt said:


> Oh, wow. That's a real deal there. I'm glad he looks out. Was any of the packs things you was looking for?


I’ve ordered a TON of gear directly from Caleb, and he’s never not included freebies, even if it’s just one pack. He usually sends a small pack of regs, and one or two small packs of fems.


----------



## Jon Galt (Dec 1, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> I’ve ordered a TON of gear directly from Caleb, and he’s never not included freebies, even if it’s just one pack. He usually sends a small pack of regs, and one or two small packs of fems.


That's good to hear. He seems like a trust worthy guy, well at least that's the vibe I get from him.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 2, 2020)

Jon Galt said:


> That's good to hear. He seems like a trust worthy guy, well at least that's the vibe I get from him.


Absolutely. hes one of a few breeders I know who have always gone out of the way to make sure customers are happy, and are always available for questions or help. Him, Rasta Jeff from Irie Genetics, and @Useful Seeds are all stand up guys!


----------



## Romis (Dec 2, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> From CSI? I've grown a few of their crosses. Bully sticks. Big bad wolf. Gator bait. Bubba s1s. Bubba's bad bitch. Crude fuel.
> Bully sticks And Snausages were good, I would still give the edge to TkS1.
> As for other breeder's cultivars, it's been a while since I ran anything Even close to this good. The last few years I haveI ran a bunch of shit from Crockett, karma, game overseeds, relentless, Altitude Ranch, seedism, blimburn, Dungeons vault, HSO, Cannarado, thenaturefarm, rare dankness, dna, trichome jungle, akbeanbrains, goat and monkey. I should preface this by saying I am very biased. I prefer old school Kush, OG, diesel to anything with cookies in it. I have grown some really pretty shit more recently. It seems like the weed is getting better looking on average, but it's not really getting better. Finding something that was awesome used to be a lot harder, but I felt like when you did find something it was AMAZING! You used to be able to find something amazing in DNA, sometimes Barney's, sometimes greenhouse, connoisseur, world of seeds, and even big Buddha. You'd have to run a bunch of seeds to find her but she was amazing when you did. I found a sage from TH seeds that was amazing. I had a super lemon haze pheno better than any I've tried. Bubble cheese (Humboldt has a similar cross) from Big buddha was ridiculous. Now it seems like all of those companies have dog shit seeds. I crossed an old school LA cheese cut that I've been holding for decade with my pure kush and I throw a few of those in every run. Besides the TKS1 they have been the best seeds in the last 4 runs. And it was my first time making feminized seeds. It kind of opened my eyes. What the hell are these breeders even using if a small time nobody can make seeds that out hit and out taste their "worked" lines? These dudes are selecting for looks and sometimes flavor. IMHO. When I grow near perfect indoor of these new crosses and they can't even get you as stoned as some outdoor three kings or OG grease then I know it is in the genetics. Of the bubba s1s I got some really decent bubba representations. I have 130 to go through can't wait to find MY bubba.



You're a seed popping animal! With all those seeds you popped, which cuts have you kept?

I got similar taste as well. I am tired of cookies and cake and I want that OG back! Everybody is looking for terps and bag appeal. What happened to all the OG smokers?



JewelRunner said:


> some of his strains only available at the banks. one lemon tree x tk left at glo... I'd buy it if i didnt have 3 already. He says the cut he's working with is (most likely) the str8 organics lemonade... should be amazing plants in those packs. fwiw


Any lemon tree x TKs in rotation? I picked up a pack of those as well but haven't seen or heard of any reviews from it. I just love both the strains


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 2, 2020)

Think dark horse had the lemon guy on their podcast, bred the lemon skunk, I believe they said.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 2, 2020)

Romis said:


> You're a seed popping animal! With all those seeds you popped, which cuts have you kept?
> 
> I got similar taste as well. I am tired of cookies and cake and I want that OG back! Everybody is looking for terps and bag appeal. What happened to all the OG smokers?
> 
> ...


TkS1 was the only cut I kept. Not by choice I just really haven't been taking cuts that often. I usually reveg if I find something I like. Wish I would have taken cuts off The Bully Sticks but I still have three seeds and all three of the first ones I popped were amazing. I have 130 something TKS one seeds now. I actually threw away the TKS1 cut I had because I know I will find something better. I only popped six. Only finished flowering three. Probably should have kept the other three around but they were showing bananas early. Honestly I think I'll stop culling oG's and chems. It seems like they never produce seeds even if they do produce bananas. Usually sterile or something...


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 2, 2020)

Romis said:


> You're a seed popping animal! With all those seeds you popped, which cuts have you kept?
> 
> I got similar taste as well. I am tired of cookies and cake and I want that OG back! Everybody is looking for terps and bag appeal. What happened to all the OG smokers?
> 
> ...


Og and chem over cookies all day, any day, every day!!! You know!!


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 3, 2020)

Why not both? Picked up some Ghost OG x GSC and Underdog Urkle (Loompas HB x Purple Urkle. Picked up that urkle cross cause of Dr Panda’s photos here in the thread. Also got a PCK x Bubba Kush freebie too, all from GLO. My run of ChemD x GSC made me a believer in nspecta/CSI. I still have a pack of T1000 x Zkittlez and Lemon Party S1s to get through too.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 3, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Why not both? Picked up some Ghost OG x GSC and Underdog Urkle (Loompas HB x Purple Urkle. Picked up that urkle cross cause of Dr Panda’s photos here in the thread. Also got a PCK x Bubba Kush freebie too, all from GLO. My run of ChemD x GSC made me a believer in nspecta/CSI. I still have a pack of T1000 x Zkittlez and Lemon Party S1s to get through too.


Chem and og just get me higher. I enjoy cookies though and overall I'm glad it was found. Just getting overplayed because people love their bag appeal.


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 3, 2020)

slacker140 said:


> Nah, not really. Mostly bubba kush crosses but one was mendo purps crossed with random stuff and I was looking for mendo purps.


Oh I take this back. I had my glo and csi freebies mixed up. The csi ones were way better. I got chitral kush ibl, t1000 x random, mendo purps x random, gsc x random. I should like testing out all of these.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 3, 2020)

slacker140 said:


> Oh I take this back. I had my glo and csi freebies mixed up. The csi ones were way better. I got chitral kush ibl, t1000 x random, mendo purps x random, gsc x random. I should like testing out all of these.


Those were freebies? CSI for sure knows how to keep his customers, gotta love that about the guy. That and his gear is fire


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 3, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Those were freebies? CSI for sure knows how to keep his customers, gotta love that about the guy. That and his gear is fire


Yup, they were 5 per pack, kinda wish I had made some of my other glo orders direct through csi instead.


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 3, 2020)

slacker140 said:


> Yup, they were 5 per pack, kinda wish I had made some of my other glo orders direct through csi instead.


Breeder direct for the win. Cannarado used to be as generous as CSI but i still go through both directly every time. One time rado ran out of a pack i ordered so they sent me 2 others and a hand written apology letter. Both packs were regs and im not a huge fan, (i have a limited space and hate wasting time and space on males) They sent me another pack of fems the next day and freebies with each package. A+ customer service


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 3, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> Breeder direct for the win. Cannarado used to be as generous as CSI but i still go through both directly every time. One time rado ran out of a pack i ordered so they sent me 2 others and a hand written apology letter. Both packs were regs and im not a huge fan, (i have a limited space and hate wasting time and space on males) They sent me another pack of fems the next day and freebies with each package. A+ customer service


He sends dope freebies too with cuts he uses in future drops. I got Death Star/Tangie x zellati and he’s using that Death Star/Tangie in the upcoming grape pie drop. Same with the gak lemon


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 3, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> He sends dope freebies too with cuts he uses in future drops. I got Death Star/Tangie x zellati and he’s using that Death Star/Tangie in the upcoming grape pie drop. Same with the gak lemon


they are absolutely dope freebies, im not complaining. i just feel like rado used to send more lol.


----------



## Wayne55 (Dec 5, 2020)

Anyone familiar with durby girl? Speakeasy seeds has a durby girl x tk and I can't find anything on durby girl.


----------



## Ayerborne (Dec 5, 2020)

Wayne55 said:


> Anyone familiar with durby girl? Speakeasy seeds has a durby girl x tk and I can't find anything on durby girl.


 durban x gsc would be my guess


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 5, 2020)

Lemon Tree x Zkittles, bred by CSI Humboldt, grown in LOS under an HLG-550. Week 6 of flower. 



Anyone here ran Purple Urkle x T1000 before? thinking of picking up a pack or two.


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 5, 2020)

Looks dank bro.. what are the terps like?


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 5, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Looks dank bro.. what are the terps like?


This is my first run with this strain so i cant speak to finished product yet, but i can smell the limonene coming from my tent as i start to walk down the hallway towards this room lol.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 5, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> This is my first run with this strain so i cant speak to finished product yet, but i can smell the limonene coming from my tent as i start to walk down the hallway towards this room lol.


Glad i got the Lemon Tree S1 i can only imagine what this girl is going to smell like.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 5, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Glad i got the Lemon Tree S1 i can only imagine what this girl is going to smell like.


Yeah, I bet you get some amazing plants out of those. Out of the three strains I'm currently running in this tent, the Lemon Tree x Zkittles was the first to start packing on trichomes. Trichomes started forming almost immediately after pistils. Just my opinon, but I would run the whole pack at once, take clones of each one, and keep a mother of the best one. I'm partial to strains with a lot of limonene. I almost bought a couple packs of those, but I've still got a few packs of Chocolate Diesel s1's from Useful Seeds and a few packs of RKS from DNA for whenever I'm ready to do another pheno hunt.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 5, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Yeah, I bet you get some amazing plants out of those. Out of the three strains I'm currently running in this tent, the Lemon Tree x Zkittles was the first to start packing on trichomes. Trichomes started forming almost immediately after pistils. Just my opinon, but I would run the whole pack at once, take clones of each one, and keep a mother of the best one. I'm partial to strains with a lot of limonene. I almost bought a couple packs of those, but I've still got a few packs of Chocolate Diesel s1's from Useful Seeds and a few packs of RKS from DNA for whenever I'm ready to do another pheno hunt.


Im no hunter. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Wayne55 (Dec 5, 2020)

Ayerborne said:


> durban x gsc would be my guess


I'm looking for good Durbans. I have the Durban s1 and bubblegum x durban. It will for sure be in my next run


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 6, 2020)

Wayne55 said:


> I'm looking for good Durbans. I have the Durban s1 and bubblegum x durban. It will for sure be in my next run


I have a pack of durban S1 getting older and older lol it was in the black paper package. I haven't ever ran anything with durban. I'll definitely keep an eye on your run. I'm also curious about the big sur holyweed. Never ran it or any of its hybrids.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 6, 2020)

i have the white x durban in week 2 of flower right now, ill throw some pics up later


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 6, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I have a pack of durban S1 getting older and older lol it was in the black paper package. I haven't ever ran anything with durban. I'll definitely keep an eye on your run. I'm also curious about the big sur holyweed. Never ran it or any of its hybrids.


Durban s1


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 6, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> Durban s1View attachment 4761673View attachment 4761674View attachment 4761675


How she smelling?


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 7, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> How she smelling?


Been jarred up for about 6 weeks now... sharp grapefruit type smell light black licorice... not as uppity as expected ... but definitely all head buzz


----------



## dr.panda (Dec 7, 2020)

Underdog urkle


----------



## hicountry1 (Dec 7, 2020)

^^Beautiful!


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 7, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Underdog urkle
> View attachment 4762113View attachment 4762114


Lotta grape smell in there?


----------



## dr.panda (Dec 7, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Lotta grape smell in there?


This one is a solid grape kush. More on the kush side with sweet notes of grape

Second pheno is like a candy lemon grape gas. More on the lemon gas.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 7, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Underdog urkle
> View attachment 4762113View attachment 4762114


Did you pay full price on these? I don't mind paying for genetics but out of my budget.


----------



## dr.panda (Dec 7, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Did you pay full price on these? I don't mind paying for genetics but out of my budget.


They were never sold for 1000. Thats just a mistake, they were sold at 100 each. I believe when they went out of stock then it said 1000 on csi site.


----------



## Jon Galt (Dec 8, 2020)

slacker140 said:


> Oh I take this back. I had my glo and csi freebies mixed up. The csi ones were way better. I got chitral kush ibl, t1000 x random, mendo purps x random, gsc x random. I should like testing out all of these.


Figured I'd give you a update. CSI sent me 5 reg Pakistani Chitral IBL, 5 fem Triangle Kush Fallen Soldiers, 5 fem GSC Fallen Soldiers, 7 fem 677 Triangle Kush S1 X Triangle Kush, and the pack I bought Triangle Kush S1. I received my order 7 days after they received my payment.


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 8, 2020)

Jon Galt said:


> Figured I'd give you a update. CSI sent me 5 reg Pakistani Chitral IBL, 5 fem Triangle Kush Fallen Soldiers, 5 fem GSC Fallen Soldiers, 7 fem 677 Triangle Kush S1 X Triangle Kush, and the pack I bought Triangle Kush S1. I received my order 7 days after they received my payment.


Nice, yeah I'll be ordering from csi again next time.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 8, 2020)

Jon Galt said:


> Figured I'd give you a update. CSI sent me 5 reg Pakistani Chitral IBL, 5 fem Triangle Kush Fallen Soldiers, 5 fem GSC Fallen Soldiers, 7 fem 677 Triangle Kush S1 X Triangle Kush, and the pack I bought Triangle Kush S1. I received my order 7 days after they received my payment.


What's the up with the Fallen Soldiers I have some mendo purp Fallen Soldiers


----------



## Jon Galt (Dec 8, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> What's the up with the Fallen Soldiers I have some mendo purp Fallen Soldiers


I imagine they're beans that fell on the floor while harvesting. Mendo Purp is probably the donor in your cross.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 8, 2020)

Ah ok that's good to know I was thinking it was the plant that was pollinated didnt even think about it being the donor plant.


----------



## Jon Galt (Dec 8, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Ah ok that's good to know I was thinking it was the plant that was pollinated didnt even think about it being the donor plant.


Yeah, the way mine are listed has Mixed Cultivars X TK. Usually the male or donor is listed last.


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 9, 2020)

Got my seeds today direct from csi, nice freebies he gave me, some are feminized


----------



## santacruztodd (Dec 9, 2020)

Anybody grown out the T1000 x TK? Just popped some beans and looking for feedback.

Thank you


----------



## hicountry1 (Dec 10, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Anybody grown out the T1000 x TK? Just popped some beans and looking for feedback.
> 
> Thank you


You will find winners for sure, buddy found 3 from one pack worthy of running again and he's a picky [email protected]*k lol. All of them were frosty and chunky.


----------



## hicountry1 (Dec 10, 2020)

Just grabbed Headband OG Kush x TK and Irene x T1000 from Horror, he always seems to have CSI stuff I don't see other places in limited quantities. Excited for both!


----------



## BugattiOH (Dec 10, 2020)

Ordered some Mendo Purps S1 from CSI directly and a few from another bank...so I noticed certain packs spelled it like "Mendo Purple" while the packs from CSI spelled it "Mendo Purps"
Should I be concerned or perhaps that's just some old stock?? TIA!


----------



## bongrip101 (Dec 10, 2020)

BugattiOH said:


> Ordered some Mendo Purps S1 from CSI directly and a few from another bank...so I noticed certain packs spelled it like "Mendo Purple" while the packs from CSI spelled it "Mendo Purps"
> Should I be concerned or perhaps that's just some old stock?? TIA!


You're good


----------



## Panaelous (Dec 10, 2020)

BugattiOH said:


> Ordered some Mendo Purps S1 from CSI directly and a few from another bank...so I noticed certain packs spelled it like "Mendo Purple" while the packs from CSI spelled it "Mendo Purps"
> Should I be concerned or perhaps that's just some old stock?? TIA!


What other banks


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 10, 2020)

Sour d cookies coming along nicely. Any backstory on the pre2K sour d cut caleb uses? Obviously not aj's or any ecsd crap, lol.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 10, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> Just grabbed Headband OG Kush x TK and Irene x T1000 from Horror, he always seems to have CSI stuff I don't see other places in limited quantities. Excited for both!


I grabbed a headband x tk off glo but they sold out real quick. That has potential to pull something epic outta for sure. I want a loompa x lemon tree s1 that would be sick


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 11, 2020)

BugattiOH said:


> Ordered some Mendo Purps S1 from CSI directly and a few from another bank...so I noticed certain packs spelled it like "Mendo Purple" while the packs from CSI spelled it "Mendo Purps"
> Should I be concerned or perhaps that's just some old stock?? TIA!


Every CSI pack I've ever seen calls it Purps.

Here's a shot of Black D (Chem D x Mendo Purps), that I trimmed up today.
She smells like Mendo Purps for the most part, but has more potency from the Chem D.
Women, especially love her, because she is so purdy, but she is a dwarf, takes forever to veg and has no stretch.
I keep her around, because I'm going to do some more work with her.
No flash


With flash


----------



## SugarUB (Dec 11, 2020)

BugattiOH said:


> Ordered some Mendo Purps S1 from CSI directly and a few from another bank...so I noticed certain packs spelled it like "Mendo Purple" while the packs from CSI spelled it "Mendo Purps"
> Should I be concerned or perhaps that's just some old stock?? TIA!


No reason to worry if you're ordering from reputable banks. These were straight from Humboldt CSI. Seems to depend on the cross what he wrote down at the time.





The Fallen Soldiers also say "Mendo Purple."


----------



## santacruztodd (Dec 11, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> You will find winners for sure, buddy found 3 from one pack worthy of running again and he's a picky [email protected]*k lol. All of them were frosty and chunky.


Appreciate it-def. looking for some keepers for myself and friends. Will be interesting to see the phenotypes for sure- thank you!


----------



## Drewsnutz (Dec 12, 2020)

I just grabbed Mendo Purple Urkle 3.5 from the CSI site with the BF 25% off and he hooked it up with 2 freebies of Mendo Purple Fallen Soldiers, GSC Fallen Soldiers and PCK regs. Def better than the one freebie I usually get from speakeasy.


----------



## Drewsnutz (Dec 12, 2020)

BugattiOH said:


> Ordered some Mendo Purps S1 from CSI directly and a few from another bank...so I noticed certain packs spelled it like "Mendo Purple" while the packs from CSI spelled it "Mendo Purps"
> Should I be concerned or perhaps that's just some old stock?? TIA!


I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## Wayne55 (Dec 12, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> Durban s1View attachment 4761673View attachment 4761674View attachment 4761675


Did you just pop the one or multiple? I've heard with S1's I should be prepared for 40% trash plants and the possibility of find something better than the original.


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 12, 2020)

Wayne55 said:


> Did you just pop the one or multiple? I've heard with S1's I should be prepared for 40% trash plants and the possibility of find something better than the original.


Just the one


----------



## Renne (Dec 12, 2020)

Drewsnutz are you in Canada?


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 12, 2020)

Thoroughly confused by the lemon party as he now has it crossed to lemon tree and lemonade on GLO. Thought he said the lemon party was probably str8 lemonade but he sold s1s and now lemonade x lemon party


----------



## Burton79 (Dec 12, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Thoroughly confused by the lemon party as he now has it crossed to lemon tree and lemonade on GLO. Thought he said the lemon party was probably str8 lemonade but he sold s1s and now lemonade x lemon party


If he said that, maybe Lemon Party is a really good S1 of str8 lemonade or something. I saw all those crosses too. A lot to choose from. They seem to be getting scooped pretty quick.


----------



## Drewsnutz (Dec 13, 2020)

Renne said:


> Drewsnutz are you in Canada?


No, US.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 13, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Thoroughly confused by the lemon party as he now has it crossed to lemon tree and lemonade on GLO. Thought he said the lemon party was probably str8 lemonade but he sold s1s and now lemonade x lemon party


Thought you said he said the party was an s1 of tree, only better. So one would be kinda a bx? Is that the str8 lemonade from the UK?


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 13, 2020)

This what he sent me and I was under the impression lemonade was the str8 Organics cut. Str8 Lemonade...


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 13, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> This what he sent me and I was under the impression lemonade was the str8 Organics cut. Str8 Lemonade... View attachment 4767467


Is this from nspecta?


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 13, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Is this from nspecta?


Yes


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 14, 2020)

Im a bit worried...3 out of 4 of my t1000 x urkle never sprouted yet and i had to rewater the soil today.....The first one sprouted really fast as well as 3 savage purple..I did have one mutated savage purple today the 4th that had no leaves...


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 14, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Im a bit worried...3 out of 4 of my t1000 x urkle never sprouted yet and i had to rewater the soil today.....The first one sprouted really fast as well as 3 savage purple..I did have one mutated savage purple today the 4th that had no leaves...


You've had problems in the past too, right? With different plants, etc?


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 14, 2020)

Nah I never really have germinating problems, im hoping its late on poppin cause the t1000 urkles was expensive


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 14, 2020)

I just had some tough germination with mendo purps x Bubba cross too. Sowed three, one came up normal, one came up but has yet to open , it’s weird, like the first set of leaves are missing almost. Third never cracked. Hopefully the one is solid haha. Sowed 20 seeds in a 50 cell tray and had almost 100% germination rate from other seed makers. Maybe these are just old?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 14, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> I just had some tough germination with mendo purps x Bubba cross too. Sowed three, one came up normal, one came up but has yet to open , it’s weird, like the first set of leaves are missing almost. Third never cracked. Hopefully the one is solid haha. Sowed 20 seeds in a 50 cell tray and had almost 100% germination rate from other seed makers. Maybe these are just old?


Think they are 2 or 3 years old but not sure to be honest. I just had the same luck with SS DD. Lack of vigour on most. I got 4 to grow outta 11 and 2 females from that. Different breeder but older seeds that have a little mutation going on at the start. Mine grew out of that into healthy plants.
I'm starting my Old Family Purple F2 tomorrow so I hope they still got some get up and go. I'm not sure what to expect flavour and potency wise but hopefully it's decent


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 14, 2020)

I had a couple not germinate on me before. Out of the various csi crosses I had 1/3 gator bait and 1/3 big bad wolf not germinate. That same run I had pretty much 100% from other beans. Including some csi strains. They came in the old black paper sleeves so I'm assuming older stock. I have a bunch of those older beans I'm popping next run just to rotate them out of my collection before they aren't viable. I keep my seeds dry and cool, but not refrigerated or frozen so germ rates go down after a few years, but not terribly.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 14, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I had a couple not germinate on me before. Out of the various csi crosses I had 1/3 gator bait and 1/3 big bad wolf not germinate. That same run I had pretty much 100% from other beans. Including some csi strains. They came in the old black paper sleeves so I'm assuming older stock. I have a bunch of those older beans I'm popping next run just to rotate them out of my collection before they aren't viable. I keep my seeds dry and cool, but not refrigerated or frozen so germ rates go down after a few years, but not terribly.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Interesting, the pack I have is black paper too. Makes sense, I keep my seeds in the fridge in a ziplock with rice in it. Had 5/5 ninja fruit seeds germinate this round, they’re at least 4 years old


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 14, 2020)

Yeah it happened right after I purchased them so maybe they came to me already kinda old.


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 14, 2020)

Does csi usually do a Christmas sale too or just the black friday sale?


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 14, 2020)

slacker140 said:


> Does csi usually do a Christmas sale too or just the black friday sale?


code BULK 2020 will get you 40% off. Not sure how much longer that one will work. pssst. ya didnt hear it from me.


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 15, 2020)

Yep still no sprout, im pretty pissed off cause 3 t1000xurkle is like over $60 at this point.....

Im going to germ whatevers left of the pack at this point....Germ issues are rare and I freakin hate running into it and so does my wallet


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 15, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Yep still no sprout, im pretty pissed off cause 3 t1000xurkle is like over $60 at this point.....
> 
> Im going to germ whatevers left of the pack at this point....Germ issues are rare and I freakin hate running into it and so does my wallet


I'm popping mine tonight so hope my germ rates are better


----------



## hicountry1 (Dec 15, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Yep still no sprout, im pretty pissed off cause 3 t1000xurkle is like over $60 at this point.....
> 
> Im going to germ whatevers left of the pack at this point....Germ issues are rare and I freakin hate running into it and so does my wallet


Are you popping these in soil? With expensive seeds the paper towel method is only way to go imo. I've had 99% from Nspecta over like 20 cultivars and over 100 seeds. Hard to regulate whats happening in the dirt, Just sayin


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 15, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> Are you popping these in soil? With expensive seeds the paper towel method is only way to go imo. I've had 99% from Nspecta over like 20 cultivars and over 100 seeds. Hard to regulate whats happening in the dirt, Just sayin


For me its not a mater of price. I do paper towel because i know within 48 hours if the seed is going to grow or not. Going directly into soil, it usually takes 7-10 days to know if its going to sprout or not. If you have two duds in a row, suddenly one plant is 2-3 weeks behind the others.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 15, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> For me its not a mater of price. I do paper towel because i know within 48 hours if the seed is going to grow or not. Going directly into soil, it usually takes 7-10 days to know if its going to sprout or not. If you have two duds in a row, suddenly one plant is 2-3 weeks behind the others.


Agreed! Paper towel ftw. I think it's the safest bet. Every time I've popped directly into medium I have a lower germination rate and the plants aren't any healthier. I put germinated seeds with about a half inch root in party cups with pure coco after the paper towel and have no problem with vigor or transplants or any of that.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 15, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Agreed! Paper towel ftw. I think it's the safest bet. Every time I've popped directly into medium I have a lower germination rate and the plants aren't any healthier. I put germinated seeds with at least a half inch root in party cups with pure coco after the paper towel and have no problem with vigor or transplants or any of that.


Im comfortable tossing a bean into dirt as soon as the tap root shows.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 15, 2020)

Also, I've noticed that certain seeds are thick and need either cracking or scuffing. Preferably scuffing. Whenever I have a seed or two or whatever that won't pop in the paper towel within a few days I will ever so lightly and gently crack them to allow a little moisture in to begin the activation. Even brand new and healthy seeds can need a little help getting going.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 15, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Im comfortable tossing a bean into dirt as soon as the tap root shows.


Nothing wrong with that. I just like to get them a bit longer because I don't usually keep my medium moist enough up top for fear of oversaturation and also to encourage the roots to dive down. Sometimes I get impatient and put them in when they're poking out, but that's rare for me. To each his own.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 15, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I just like to get them a bit longer because I don't usually keep my medium moist enough up top for fear of oversaturation and also to encourage the roots to dive down. Sometimes I get impatient and put them in when they're poking out, but that's rare for me. To each his own.


Yeah i just hate forgetting about them for 12-24 hours and the tap root is suddenly 2 inches long and grown into the paper towel.


----------



## Genetic Geek (Dec 15, 2020)

Is the purple urkle worth getting or get the urkle 3.0?


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 15, 2020)

I don't ever sprout my seeds in paper towels.
I am too heavy handed and have destroyed many sprouts this way.
I plant them directly into soil-less, rockwool, oasis cubes, whatever, but never coco, I've had bad dampening off with coco.

I add a bit of Hydrogen peroxide to the water and then wait.
About once a year I'll find a pack that doesn't germ well and I usually demand a refund, because my method gets me 100% or close to it with good seeds.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 15, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't ever sprout my seeds in paper towels.
> I am too heavy handed and have destroyed many sprouts this way.
> I plant them directly into soil-less, rockwool, oasis cubes, whatever, but never coco, I've had bad dampening off with coco.
> 
> ...


I've been using jiffy pellets for 25 years and I have almost 100%. I'm well over the 1000 seed mark between friends and myself. I use a dome and heat mat. Proper temp and moisture will germ most seeds


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 15, 2020)

Yea ive always been hard headed about seeds and towels and soil, luckily I rarely run into problems...The fallen soldier freebies all popped today and were planted 2-3 days after the t1000....I also inoculate my seedling soil to prevent dampening off etc...

I tossed the remaining 3 t1000 urkles into a wet napkin, something I rarely ever do.....


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 15, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Yea ive always been hard headed about seeds and towels and soil, luckily I rarely run into problems...The fallen soldier freebies all popped today and were planted 2-3 days after the t1000....I also inoculate my seedling soil to prevent dampening off etc...
> 
> I tossed the remaining 3 t1000 urkles into a wet napkin, something I rarely ever do.....


I have never had a prob with CSI's seeds, but I haven't tried any T1000's.
I've had poor germination with Obsoul, Karma and my own crosses that were too fresh or too old.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 15, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Yea ive always been hard headed about seeds and towels and soil, luckily I rarely run into problems...The fallen soldier freebies all popped today and were planted 2-3 days after the t1000....I also inoculate my seedling soil to prevent dampening off etc...
> 
> I tossed the remaining 3 t1000 urkles into a wet napkin, something I rarely ever do.....


If your worried about damping off maybe use canna coco to germ. I think it has trichoderma in it which inhibits damping off and a few others. You might want to soak your seeds in peroxide to kill any pathogens.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 15, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I have never had a prob with CSI's seeds, but I haven't tried any T1000's.
> I've had poor germination with Obsoul, Karma and my own crosses that were too fresh or too old.


I bought the last pack of headbanger at the tude 2 years ago so assume they were old and I got 100%. Weird how we all deal with the same company's and have similar problems. I think it's just hit or miss. 
I read that seeds taken out of frozen storage should be sprouted fairly soon due to reduced germ rates and viability. Maybe it's when we buy older seeds that were stored in fridges or freezers and then sold to us which usually get kept at less then ideal conditions for a period of time.
A small % change in moisture and temp during seed storage has a impact on seed viability
Sorry for the long post


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 15, 2020)

Just so you know I'm using pellets. This probably drives you paper towel users crazy. Lol
The pellets just started to soak so don't tell me they're dried out I know

First run on CSI gear
Old Family Purple F2r


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 15, 2020)

whatever happened to the MAC1 project Caleb was working on?


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 15, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> whatever happened to the MAC1 project Caleb was working on?


i wouldnt be surprised if hes testing it extensively first, Im a big fan of the refinement with CSI, it doesnt seem rushed


----------



## Romis (Dec 15, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> whatever happened to the MAC1 project Caleb was working on?


MAC1 I heard does very very poorly in crosses. Most of the MAC1 crosses aren't tested or they wouldn't be out.

CAREFUL FOR MAC1 CROSSES.

ex. Jungle Boys - TK Bx1 x MAC1- I haven't heard anything good about them (lots of mutants and hermies) but they auctioned for 500 a pack.


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 15, 2020)

I agree 100% seeds are hit or miss and its truly in mother natures hands


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 15, 2020)

Romis said:


> MAC1 I heard does very very poorly in crosses. Most of the MAC1 crosses aren't tested or they wouldn't be out.
> 
> CAREFUL FOR MAC1 CROSSES.
> 
> ex. Jungle Boys - TK Bx1 x MAC1- I haven't heard anything good about them (lots of mutants and hermies) but they auctioned for 500 a pack.


Think buddy from Greenpoint avoided it to for the same reason but not 100%


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 15, 2020)

The odds of finding some goods in the F1 Mac1 cross aren't good, but maybe once you sift through the trash and find a keeper, you could continue breeding to stability?


----------



## Genetic Geek (Dec 15, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> The odds of finding some goods in the F1 Mac1 cross aren't good, but maybe once you sift through the trash and find a keeper, you could continue breeding to stability?
> View attachment 4769429


Is this from cap him self correct?


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 15, 2020)

Genetic Geek said:


> Is this from cap him self correct?


Yes


----------



## Genetic Geek (Dec 15, 2020)

Can the mac1 be reversed? Or is this applying to mac1 breeding overall


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 15, 2020)

Genetic Geek said:


> Can the mac1 be reversed? Or is this applying to mac1 breeding overall


It can be reversed, but one thing is Mac1 is very hard to pollinate, might be the thick layer of trichomes and two it makes mutant babies.
I know Greenpoint released a Mac1 S1 and I personally have never seen or heard of a successful grow of them.


----------



## Genetic Geek (Dec 15, 2020)

Right on thanks man


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 15, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Yeah i just hate forgetting about them for 12-24 hours and the tap root is suddenly 2 inches long and grown into the paper towel.


Lol done that! I like hanging them by a clothespin sometimes and the roots all grow down. A million ways...


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 15, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't ever sprout my seeds in paper towels.
> I am too heavy handed and have destroyed many sprouts this way.
> I plant them directly into soil-less, rockwool, oasis cubes, whatever, but never coco, I've had bad dampening off with coco.
> 
> ...


Yeah you got to be extra careful with Coco. I do a pretty damn good job though. Try not to overwater them. Having a decent amount of root and burying the root deep can help. Dampening off is exactly why I am super careful and like to have a decent Taproot.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 15, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> If your worried about damping off maybe use canna coco to germ. I think it has trichoderma in it which inhibits damping off and a few others. You might want to soak your seeds in peroxide to kill any pathogens.


I think it's really easy to overwater and Coco and that is where the dampening off comes from. but once the plants have well established Roots nothing can beat Coco in my opinion. It seems like my plants are usually a little bit slower in the seedling stage compared to my peat moss buddies, but then I'm killing them in veg.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 15, 2020)

I go straight into a peat perlite starter mix from lamberts. Keep them warm and have no issues typically, there are 3 other varieties that went 5/5 from various companies in the same tray. Stoked for these anyhow, I think the runt may make it.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 15, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> i wouldnt be surprised if hes testing it extensively first, Im a big fan of the refinement with CSI, it doesnt seem rushed


Yeah he is still releasing fresh S1's of very old strains. Quality over hype any day. I cant wait to grow out all my S1's and then start looking at crosses of my favorites.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 15, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Lol done that! I like hanging them by a clothespin sometimes and the roots all grow down. A million ways...


I toss them in the grow tent in a light sealed container so they are at 75-80 degrees and i get pretty damn consistent germ even running many different strains from different breeders. like 36-48 hours and either they are good or they are bad. I have never had a seed crack and then not successfully grow. When they grow into the paper towel its not a big deal, just cut the paper towel around the seed/root and plant the whole mess. It works out just fine. In some ways its easier to get the tap root to point straight down that way.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 15, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Yeah he is still releasing fresh S1's of very old strains. Quality over hype any day. I cant wait to grow out all my S1's and then start looking at crosses of my favorites.


That's exactly my plan! I have 130+ bubba s1s, tk s1s, and various other ls. I already have a cheese keeper better than the uk by far. I also have a good pure kush (g1pk). I'm gonna make some dank beans and keep em for the rest of my days. Deep freeze and desiccant for the save.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 15, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> I toss them in the grow tent in a light sealed container so they are at 75-80 degrees and i get pretty damn consistent germ even running many different strains from different breeders. like 36-48 hours and either they are good or they are bad. I have never had a seed crack and then not successfully grow. When they grow into the paper towel its not a big deal, just cut the paper towel around the seed/root and plant the whole mess. It works out just fine. In some ways its easier to get the tap root to point straight down that way.


Yeah I've tried a million methods. After all these years I have just settled on my favorites. like yours, my method is tried and true and always leads to success if the bean germinates. Temp definitely matters and I failed to mention that in my prior posts.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 15, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Yeah I've tried a million methods. After all these years I have just settled on my favorites. like yours, my method is tried and true and always leads to success if the bean germinates. Temp definitely matters and I failed to mention that in my prior posts.


Yeah thats really all that matters.


----------



## Romis (Dec 15, 2020)

If anybody could do a MAC1 S1, it would be CSI. He blessed us with the TK S1 (Not an easy task). Forever thankful and my first seed to my collection.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 15, 2020)

Romis said:


> If anybody could do a MAC1 S1, it would be CSI. He blessed us with the TK S1 (Not an easy task). Forever thankful and my first seed to my collection.


Those TKS1'S are probably my favorite beans! I popped three of the bubbas and I am almost 100% sure I'm going to find an amazing bubba in the s1s. I'm super grateful for his creations. Especially as life moves forward and things change and I move away from keeping a decade old clone collection alive through constant care. I am grateful that I can always take an actual break and close up my grow knowing that I can find a good kush, bubba, or chem pheno anytime I choose to restart things.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 15, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I am grateful that I can always take an actual break and close up my grow knowing that I can find a good kush, bubba, or chem pheno anytime I choose to restart things.


Keeping mothers that long sounds like a real pain in the dick especially when you only have one crop per year.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 15, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Keeping mothers that long sounds like a real pain in the dick especially when you only have one crop per year.


Yeah I had 3 crops last year (indoor), but didn't even run my clones once. Just cut and killed them over and over probably 8 times lol I'm actually reversing, crossing, and selfing my keepers ATM Probably gonna keep em one more year as I hunt a few more things I need then do another reversal and cross em all together and self em all. Then I will just run beans and self anything I deem worthy in the future. I don't need the most elite cuts. I have and will have more seeds from them than I'll ever be able to pop. I rarely find anything that isn't smokable and usually cull that crap early bloom anyhow. I can't tell you how many vacations I missed in the last 12+years. Plus, seeds usually veg faster and have the propensity to outproduce cuts. Sorry. Rant over


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 15, 2020)

Has anyone grown any zkittles s1 or her crosses? if so, whatdya think about em? Flavor, effect? Picked up a bunch and have heard zkittles is tasty, but haven't ever ran anything with zkittles in it.


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 16, 2020)

im confused here, since an S1 is same strain x same strain, does that mean it be a more stable batch of seeds? I heard Caleb talking about a certain strain of S1's (i forget which) and he said something like itd be good for a breeder to pheno hunt through but not the average joe (because of the inconsistency between phenos im assuming?)


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 16, 2020)

I probably just ruined my other 3 t1000 seeds, my paper towel was dry this morning, I guess I never put it in a ziplock, never used this stupid heat mat before either, didnt know it got so dam hot.....Dunno wtf I was thinking as I been using soil to sprout my seeds for the past 23 years and never had a problem, stupid me...


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 16, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I probably just ruined my other 3 t1000 seeds, my paper towel was dry this morning, I guess I never put it in a ziplock, never used this stupid heat mat before either, didnt know it got so dam hot.....Dunno wtf I was thinking as I been using soil to sprout my seeds for the past 23 years and never had a problem, stupid me...


Honestly I’m no pro but I just put the seeds in a solo cup with water left out for 24 hours to get to room temperature, put seeds in, wait 18-24 hours for tails to pop out then into red solo cup with soil and a little sprinkle of great white in the hole. In a couple days plants sprout. Not sure why ppl make this so hard lol.


----------



## BongChoi (Dec 16, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> im confused here, since an S1 is same strain x same strain, does that mean it be a more stable batch of seeds? I heard Caleb talking about a certain strain of S1's (i forget which) and he said something like itd be good for a breeder to pheno hunt through but not the average joe (because of the inconsistency between phenos im assuming?)


The stability of the S1 is determined by how stable the clone was that started it. Because a lot of Caleb's S1'S are made using heirloom clones or older clone only strains, there is no real selection for him to choose a more stable starting clone. If the cut he used to create the S1's is relatively stable then the S1 seeds should be pretty similar. Things start getting sketchy when you start an S1 program with a somewhat unstable strain on it's own, like the Chem '91, Chem D, OG's, GSC, this can double down on some of the mutants and stress-herm prone traits. So most S1 will have a higher amount of runts and mutants in each pack. On the flipside the best attributes can also be amplified, you can get an offspring even stronger than the parent cut.

Another note, there is some misconception that an S1 will turn out to be just an amplified copy of the parent. That is not really true and most people might be pretty bummed out to see the result is not really like what they started with. The best way I can describe the benefit to selfing a cut into itself, is it takes you backwards into the gene pool. If you S1 an extremely gassy OG, the offspring might put off a completely different smell or high from the other parent. So you can take something old and overworked, self it and the offspring will be completely different spread between the parents but still from the same family tree if that makes sense. It's almost like remaking a bunch of the original seeds that started the strain.

So because the rate of runts is higher, it can be not as fun to a consumer to sift through more seeds to find a truely unique plant. However if you have space and time to sift, you can find something extremely rare. You cannot find seeds of these clone only strains like Chem 91, OG kush, Purple Urkle, GSC, ect ect. But with the selfing method you can find seeds and new phenotypes within them all. That's why they are sought after for breeding/hunting.


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 16, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Honestly I’m no pro but I just put the seeds in a solo cup with water left out for 24 hours to get to room temperature, put seeds in, wait 18-24 hours for tails to pop out then into red solo cup with soil and a little sprinkle of great white in the hole. In a couple days plants sprout. Not sure why ppl make this so hard lol.


Yea I been doing that for years too, 2##2 this wet napkin bullshit, I used to plant 300 seed batches try wet napkin 300 seeds


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 16, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> never used this stupid heat mat before either, didnt know it got so dam hot


I just put my seeds in paper towel in a light proof container in the tent with the light on. Keeps them right around 75-80 degrees.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 16, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Yea I been doing that for years too, 2##2 this wet napkin bullshit, I used to plant 300 seed batches try wet napkin 300 seeds


To each his own...I wet paper towel around 60 to 100 per run. I never have a solo cup sitting there wondering where TF is my seed? Did she live? Should I dig her up to be sure. honestly, that's the exact reason I use the paper towel method. because I've dug up a bunch of seeds after a few days or not popping in the decade plus I've been doing this. I've always caused far more damage when I do that then I do when I try to pull them out of a paper towel and even if they grow into the paper towel I can get that Taproot to slide right out no problem. I keep each cultivar and its own wet paper towel in a bag. I usually just put them above my t5 veg lights on a rack that holds them that way they stay nice and warm. The only problem is if I forget them. but honestly who gives a shit how people start their seeds as long as it works? My method works better for me and more consistently than the other methods I've tried, but that's not saying your experience won't be completely different. Good luck!


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 16, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I probably just ruined my other 3 t1000 seeds, my paper towel was dry this morning, I guess I never put it in a ziplock, never used this stupid heat mat before either, didnt know it got so dam hot.....Dunno wtf I was thinking as I been using soil to sprout my seeds for the past 23 years and never had a problem, stupid me...


If it's the one with a probe, the secret is to getting the probe in a good spot. Took me a minute to figure it out. I use it in plug trays with great success. But I use my old heating pad with no shut-off and pad the distance with a folded towel, I got it down pat after burning up bunches of good seeds


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 16, 2020)

Yea, for me its why fix what nots broken, 3 ungerminated seeds out of hundreds shouldnt mean I should change my whole regiment... I found the ungerminated seeds and put them in a napkin as a last ditch effort


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Dec 16, 2020)

Hey everyone! I'm new around here but have been following along with this sub and a few others for a few months as I'm very interested in cannabis genetics, pheno hunting and seed collecting. I love CSI and everything he does and wanted to get involved in this sub since I have a good collection of his genetics now.



madvillian420 said:


> im confused here, since an S1 is same strain x same strain, does that mean it be a more stable batch of seeds? I heard Caleb talking about a certain strain of S1's (i forget which) and he said something like itd be good for a breeder to pheno hunt through but not the average joe (because of the inconsistency between phenos im assuming?)


To answer this, I'll just refer back to Nspecta's Potcast interview where he explained that S1 seeds are never a replica of the mother plant. With respect, your thought that "S1 is same strain x same strain" is not completely accurate. An S1 or "Selfed" seed is the result you get from reversing a female plant, collecting pollen and pollenating a clone of that exact same plant. S1 seeds hold the potential of unlocking a wide variety of phenotypes from the genetics of the plant they came from. He mentions that S1 seeds are great for pheno hunting for this very reason. He also mentions that approximately 40% of the plants you grow from S1 seeds will probably not be very good (or worse than the mother) but still you have the potential of having 60% of the plants you grow out to be as good or BETTER than the mother plant. Which is pretty exciting if you like that sort of stuff. Some people don't care about this at all and would rather have a great plant of the hop. In that case I would stick with his more reputable feminine hybrid crosses. You will get the hybrid vigor from the F1's and won't have to deal with any male plants.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 16, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Yea, for me its why fix what nots broken, 3 ungerminated seeds out of hundreds shouldnt mean I should change my whole regiment... I found the ungerminated seeds and put them in a napkin as a last ditch effort


That's what's up!


----------



## santacruztodd (Dec 16, 2020)

Just a baby T1000xTK, but showing promise! Maybe Urkle-heavy pheno will keep you posted. BTW how is CSI if you get a dud seed pack?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 16, 2020)

Bully Sticks. 3 months old and stored in a shitty fold over bag and vac sealed. Re sealed everytime I smoke. Should have seen her before my mishandling!


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 16, 2020)

Bully Sticks


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 16, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> If it's the one with a probe, the secret is to getting the probe in a good spot. Took me a minute to figure it out. I use it in plug trays with great success. But I use my old heating pad with no shut-off and pad the distance with a folded towel, I got it down pat after burning up bunches of good seeds


I do the same thing, put my seeds in plugs and then stick the probe in an empty plug, and set the plugs on an inch of perlite.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 16, 2020)

Well, after struggling to get recommendations on a good purple strain to grow out, I decided to just order a pack of Mendocino Purple Urkle 3.5. I've smoked some of his Mendo Purple Urkle before and I loved it, the description says this version is an improvement so I'm excited to grow them out. Probably going to move it to the front of my ever-growing seed queue, at least half of which came from Caleb.


----------



## bongrip101 (Dec 16, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Well, after struggling to get recommendations on a good purple strain to grow out, I decided to just order a pack of Mendocino Purple Urkle 3.5. I've smoked some of his Mendo Purple Urkle before and I loved it, the description says this version is an improvement so I'm excited to grow them out. Probably going to move it to the front of my ever-growing seed queue, at least half of which came from Caleb.


I got a couple MPU 3.5 going right now, hoping to find something cool.


----------



## Genetic Geek (Dec 16, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Well, after struggling to get recommendations on a good purple strain to grow out, I decided to just order a pack of Mendocino Purple Urkle 3.5. I've smoked some of his Mendo Purple Urkle before and I loved it, the description says this version is an improvement so I'm excited to grow them out. Probably going to move it to the front of my ever-growing seed queue, at least half of which came from Caleb.





bongrip101 said:


> I got a couple MPU 3.5 going right now, hoping to find something cool.


So you guys favor the 3.5 over the original?


----------



## Genetic Geek (Dec 16, 2020)

I have been on the fence between the two


----------



## bongrip101 (Dec 16, 2020)

Genetic Geek said:


> So you guys favor the 3.5 over the original?


Never ran the first, so cant really compare.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 16, 2020)

Genetic Geek said:


> So you guys favor the 3.5 over the original?


I’ve never ran either, though I’ve smoked the original. The description says it’s an improved version though, and he’s usually pretty spot on. One thing I love about buying from a breeder who runs so much of his own gear. From what I gather, it sounds like he basically used a better mendo cut and the same purple urkle


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 16, 2020)

Genetic Geek said:


> I





iShatterBladderz said:


> I’ve never ran either, though I’ve smoked the original. The description says it’s an improved version though, and he’s usually pretty spot on. One thing I love about buying from a breeder who runs so much of his own gear. From what I gather, it sounds like he basically used a better mendo cut and the same purple urkle


wish you guys would stop talking about how good these seeds should be. Lol. I just started Old Family Purple F2 (first csi run) and now I'm thinking I need to pick up this Mendo Purple Urkle to get a solid grape flavour. Would something like the 3.5 be similar to the version of OFP I'm running with respect to potency.


----------



## Genetic Geek (Dec 16, 2020)

Think I might grab two of each see what I get.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 16, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> wish you guys would stop talking about how good these seeds should be. Lol. I just started Old Family Purple F2 (first csi run) and now I'm thinking I need to pick up this Mendo Purple Urkle to get a solid grape flavour. Would something like the 3.5 be similar to the version of OFP I'm running with respect to potency.


I would guess they’re probably pretty comparable, though you should have a little more stability with the f2’s. I’ve never personally grown anything of his that lacked in potency. Caleb does some pretty in-depth selection. Coupon code "bulk 2020" will get you 40% off.


----------



## Genetic Geek (Dec 16, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> I would guess they’re probably pretty comparable, though you should have a little more stability with the f2’s. I’ve never personally grown anything of his that lacked in potency. Caleb does some pretty in-depth selection. Coupon code "bulk 2020" will get you 40% off.


This is amazing to hear due to I have always had bland flavor and potency when it has come to anything purple.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 16, 2020)

Genetic Geek said:


> This is amazing to hear due to I have always had bland flavor and potency when it has come to anything purple.


What kind of medium are you growing in?


----------



## Genetic Geek (Dec 16, 2020)

I have not had anything purple yet. I am referring to the purple flower I have found floating around the area is mediocre at best.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 16, 2020)

Genetic Geek said:


> I have not had anything purple yet. I am referring to the purple flower I have found floating around the area is mediocre at best.


Most flower that has actual purple calyx is mediocre at best. Purple is a strong sign of poor quality as far as im concerned.


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Dec 17, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> code BULK 2020 will get you 40% off. Not sure how much longer that one will work. pssst. ya didnt hear it from me.


First of all, thanks for this info!! Can I ask how you found out about this? I basically follow everything this guy does so if there's some kind of sales list you're on I'd love to know. I have alerts turned on for his instagram as he does announce sales, drops and new releases there but would love to know if there's something else where I can find out about his sales, etc. Thanks!


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 17, 2020)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> First of all, thanks for this info!! Can I ask how you found out about this? I basically follow everything this guy does so if there's some kind of sales list you're on I'd love to know. I have alerts turned on for his instagram as he does announce sales, drops and new releases there but would love to know if there's something else where I can find out about his sales, etc. Thanks!


It was on his ig in the caption/description on one of the posts.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 17, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> It was on his ig in the caption/description on one of the posts.


Does that work on orders under 1000?


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 17, 2020)

Genetic Geek said:


> This is amazing to hear due to I have always had bland flavor and potency when it has come to anything purple.


CSI doesn't sell purple punch crosses, although he comes damn close with all them Zkittles crosses. 
The Mendo Purps and Urkle crosses he makes with the Chems, Og's and Diesels can get pretty powerful.


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Dec 17, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> It was on his ig in the caption/description on one of the posts.


Damn... can't believe I missed that. Thanks!


----------



## BongChoi (Dec 17, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Does that work on orders under 1000?


Under 1000 code for 25% off was : BLACK FRIDAY 2020
Over 1000 code for 40% off was : BULK FRIDAY 2020

Unfortunately looks like the coupon codes have expired when I checked just now. Edit: Holy shit I need better comprehension... it does work under 1k.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 17, 2020)

BongChoi said:


> Under 1000 code for 25% off was : BLACK FRIDAY 2020
> Over 1000 code for 40% off was : BULK FRIDAY 2020
> 
> Unfortunately looks like the coupon codes have expired when I checked just now. Edit: Holy shit I need better comprehension... it does work under 1k.


BULK 2020 works on all orders. 40% off.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 17, 2020)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> First of all, thanks for this info!! Can I ask how you found out about this? I basically follow everything this guy does so if there's some kind of sales list you're on I'd love to know. I have alerts turned on for his instagram as he does announce sales, drops and new releases there but would love to know if there's something else where I can find out about his sales, etc. Thanks!


he sent it to me.


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Dec 17, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> he sent it to me.


Insider trading! lol That's awesome.. well thank you for sharing man!


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Dec 17, 2020)

Has anyone here ever grown out a CSI cultivar called "Good Ol' Days" (Panama Red x Bubba Kush). I got this as a freebie and am pretty excited about it!


----------



## Kaywhy (Dec 17, 2020)

Naa the bulk2020 is just for orders over $1000


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 17, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> CSI doesn't sell purple punch crosses, although he comes damn close with all them Zkittles crosses.
> The Mendo Purps and Urkle crosses he makes with the Chems, Og's and Diesels can get pretty powerful.


I'm gonna run a few zkittles from him just because I never have. One is TK x zkittles. Hopefully some tk comes through if zkittles is weak.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 17, 2020)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> Has anyone here ever grown out a CSI cultivar called "Good Ol' Days" (Panama Red x Bubba Kush). I got this as a freebie and am pretty excited about it!


I got that one too. Sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## Genetic Geek (Dec 17, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> CSI doesn't sell purple punch crosses, although he comes damn close with all them Zkittles crosses.
> The Mendo Purps and Urkle crosses he makes with the Chems, Og's and Diesels can get pretty powerful.


Thank you will take a more thorough look at those crosses.


----------



## Burton79 (Dec 17, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I'm gonna run a few zkittles from him just because I never have. One is TK x zkittles. Hopefully some tk comes through if zkittles is weak.


I have Wifi43 x Zkittles and it is very strong. It smells and tastes amazing but gets me so high I choose other things over it a lot. Chem D x GSC and Big Bad Wolf are strong but pleasant and grounded highs by comparison. But, it could have to do with how long I flowered it or my chemistry. It is actually kind of funny, because the smell of it is beyond inviting but it lights me up.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 17, 2020)

Burton79 said:


> I have Wifi43 x Zkittles and it is very strong. It smells and tastes amazing but gets me so high I choose other things over it a lot. Chem D x GSC and Big Bad Wolf are strong but pleasant and grounded highs by comparison. But, it could have to do with how long I flowered it or my chemistry. It is actually kind of funny, because the smell of it is beyond inviting but it lights me up.


ill second that wifi43 x zkittles, mine was a wifi leaner potent smoke and fatty patty nugs. posted a pic few pages back


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 17, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> ill second that wifi43 x zkittles, mine was a wifi leaner potent smoke and fatty patty nugs. posted a pic few pages back


I'll go back and take a look thank you!


----------



## Renne (Dec 18, 2020)

I’m not sure about what everyone is saying about Zkittlez I just ran a pack of Rainbow Belts from Archive, Zkittles x MoonBow (Zkittles x Dosidos) and that was some Very Strong smoke! Did a seed run and a clone run, had a hard time picking a keeper from my four females!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 18, 2020)

Renne said:


> I’m not sure about what everyone is saying about Zkittlez I just ran a pack of Rainbow Belts from Archive, Zkittles x MoonBow (Zkittles x Dosidos) and that was some Very Strong smoke! Did a seed run and a clone run, had a hard time picking a keeper from my four females!


From peoples responses it sounds to me like
Zkittles must not influence the potency in a cross. Allowing the stronger strain to pass its potency right on through, cause Zkittles tests in at around 14% or at least that's what I hear.
I enjoy smoking on less powerful smoke, during the day when getting hammered is less desirable. So even if they weren't heavy crosses, they would still be useful and even desirable for many.

Does the Zkittles transfer any of it's positive qualities like taste and yield towards the offspring?
I hear Zkittle concentrates are insane!


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 18, 2020)

Renne said:


> I’m not sure about what everyone is saying about Zkittlez I just ran a pack of Rainbow Belts from Archive, Zkittles x MoonBow (Zkittles x Dosidos) and that was some Very Strong smoke! Did a seed run and a clone run, had a hard time picking a keeper from my four females!


All the moonbow crosses have been FIRE.


----------



## skuba (Dec 18, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> CSI doesn't sell purple punch crosses, although he comes damn close with all them Zkittles crosses.
> The Mendo Purps and Urkle crosses he makes with the Chems, Og's and Diesels can get pretty powerful.


Comparing zkittlez to purple punch, now that’s a low blow!



Bakersfield said:


> From peoples responses it sounds to me like
> Zkittles must not influence the potency in a cross. Allowing the stronger strain to pass its potency right on through, cause Zkittles tests in at around 14% or at least that's what I hear.
> I enjoy smoking on less powerful smoke, during the day when getting hammered is less desirable. So even if they weren't heavy crosses, they would still be useful and even desirable for many.
> 
> ...


I’ve never run csi’s Z hybrids but a few years ago I ran a zkittlez cross made by a friend. We had one female we grew out. She lost the label somehow so we don’t know who the father was, but that plant was the most potent in the garden among 20+ cultivars. The Z flavor is the best part about it, super unique candy fruit terps and it has a nice colorful high for me. The Z clone is not extremely potent compared to ogs or chems but it’s 1000 times better than the flat highs of purple punch or gsc


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 18, 2020)

skuba said:


> Comparing zkittlez to purple punch, now that’s a low blow!
> 
> 
> I’ve never run csi’s Z hybrids but a few years ago I ran a zkittlez cross made by a friend. We had one female we grew out. She lost the label somehow so we don’t know who the father was, but that plant was the most potent in the garden among 20+ cultivars. The Z flavor is the best part about it, super unique candy fruit terps and it has a nice colorful high for me. The Z clone is not extremely potent compared to ogs or chems but it’s 1000 times better than the flat highs of purple punch or gsc


Excellent input.

Thanks for further educating me on the quality found in Zkittles crosses. 
I was wondering where CSI was going with the Zkittles crosses, maybe catering to the hype crowd.

With the testing and experience that CSI offers growers, I am further assured that the Inspecta doesn't release trash.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 18, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> All the moonbow crosses have been FIRE.


I have a free pack of those.
I guess I'm old and watched to much Spongebob with the kids, but I tend to steer clear of strains with such silly names and I don't particularly care for Fletcher.
Archive has been hit or miss for me and his packs are too expensive for me to gamble with my time.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 18, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> From peoples responses it sounds to me like
> Zkittles must not influence the potency in a cross. Allowing the stronger strain to pass its potency right on through, cause Zkittles tests in at around 14% or at least that's what I hear.
> I enjoy smoking on less powerful smoke, during the day when getting hammered is less desirable. So even if they weren't heavy crosses, they would still be useful and even desirable for many.
> 
> ...


This lemon tree x zkittles cross I’m currently growing smells up my entire house. It smells like the old lemon jolly ranchers. I’m not sure if that’s the Zkittles or the lemon tree, but it reeks of limonene.


----------



## Renne (Dec 18, 2020)

My Rainbow was very tasty smoke and the rosin was insane, it was a good yield and nice easy trim w solid golf ball type nugs


----------



## Renne (Dec 18, 2020)

Very good smell and taste and when torn apart reeked of what I assume to be the Dosidos (Kush type smell) but otherwise very fruity bag smell!


----------



## skuba (Dec 18, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> This lemon tree x zkittles cross I’m currently growing smells up my entire house. It smells like the old lemon jolly ranchers. I’m not sure if that’s the Zkittles or the lemon tree, but it reeks of limonene.


Man i shouldn’t have slept on those, that cross sounds amazing


----------



## Burton79 (Dec 18, 2020)

skuba said:


> Man i shouldn’t have slept on those, that cross sounds amazing


GLO had a restock recently but they are now out of stock (so maybe they will show up again) and I think Founding Fathers has them in stock.


----------



## Burton79 (Dec 18, 2020)

A perhaps lesser known podcast Nspecta did: https://therealdirt.com/episodes/breeding-top-shelf-feminized-seeds/

He mentions that he is a Zkittlez convert around the 34 minute mark.


----------



## Ayerborne (Dec 18, 2020)

Burton79 said:


> A perhaps lesser known podcast Nspecta did: https://therealdirt.com/episodes/breeding-top-shelf-feminized-seeds/
> 
> He mentions that he is a Zkittlez convert around the 34 minute mark.


That Chip Baker guy is hard as hell to listen to. Regardless it is interesting to hear what Caleb has to say.


----------



## Renne (Dec 18, 2020)

I have a second pack and I made a few seeds Of my Rainbow belts keeper crossed w my Karma Sour D Bx2 male so should be interesting to see how that turns out, on another note CSI related I saw someone asking about mendo, my pack says Mendo Purple


----------



## Panaelous (Dec 18, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> This lemon tree x zkittles cross I’m currently growing smells up my entire house. It smells like the old lemon jolly ranchers. I’m not sure if that’s the Zkittles or the lemon tree, but it reeks of limonene.


Exactly. Why I scooped a pack of lemon party x zskittle hoping for lemon Skittles


----------



## Panaelous (Dec 18, 2020)

skuba said:


> Man i shouldn’t have slept on those, that cross sounds amazing


Same lol second chance at breederseeddirect has the lemon party crosses and the zskittle is one I grabbed like 10 packs of the new Irene hybrids and lemon party log. For skunky sour gas lemons


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 18, 2020)

Ive grown atleast 10 different zkittlez crosses from CSI and other breeders and they've all been good

as long as you like the other parent its crosses with then you'll love the cross

zkittlez blends well in crosses and adds more terps/flavor to the cross


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 18, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Same lol second chance at breederseeddirect has the lemon party crosses and the zskittle is one I grabbed like 10 packs of the new Irene hybrids and lemon party log. For skunky sour gas lemons


man i been waiting almost a year for the Irene crosses top drop and he gave them to Breedersdirect smh

i wonder why GLO didnt get them.He usually buys whatever Caleb has on hand

not trying to pay $100 a pack but that GG4 x Irene is calling my name

also saw breedersdirect has a Lemon Party cross GLO doesnt have (Lemon G x Lemon Party)

i hope GLO gets these crosses eventually cause im too used to paying $50 per pack...i cant do $100


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 18, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> man i been waiting almost a year for the Irene crosses top drop and he gave them to Breedersdirect smh
> 
> i wonder why GLO didnt get them.He usually buys whatever Caleb has on hand
> 
> ...


Glo has a few different Irene crosses up. I think lemon party, chemdog d, t1000, and I think I’m missing one.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 18, 2020)

my lemon tree x zkittles. Coming up on 9 weeks in flower, I reckon I have about a week or so left judging off of trichomes.


----------



## Panaelous (Dec 18, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> man i been waiting almost a year for the Irene crosses top drop and he gave them to Breedersdirect smh
> 
> i wonder why GLO didnt get them.He usually buys whatever Caleb has on hand
> 
> ...


Damn there usually 50 per wow you sure


----------



## Panaelous (Dec 18, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> man i been waiting almost a year for the Irene crosses top drop and he gave them to Breedersdirect smh
> 
> i wonder why GLO didnt get them.He usually buys whatever Caleb has on hand
> 
> ...


I got the tk x Irene as well as the Irene x lemon party and the lemon tree x Irene
and most of the lemon party crosses


----------



## Panaelous (Dec 18, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> I have 2 packs of the gg4 x bubblegum going and 1 pack of the G1000 at day 39, both seem to lean away from the glue from what I can tell so far. Excited for the bubblegum terps they smell delicious.


How was the g1000 ?


----------



## Panaelous (Dec 18, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I've got 5 sour diesel X Cali O in flower(seed run). I'll update with some photos soon. there are a few stretchers but 2 are fairly compact and one is kind a medium in stretch. Next up is a pack of TK x Lemon Tree


Sounds amazing how was it


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 18, 2020)

Just ordered some Triangle Kush S1's, Chem 91 S1's, and Bubblegum S1's


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 18, 2020)

Adrosmokin said:


> Just ordered some Triangle Kush S1's, Chem 91 S1's, and Bubblegum S1's


There’s been some FIRE coming out of those TK s1’s


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 18, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> There’s been some FIRE coming out of those TK s1’s


I can't wait! They were the main reason for my order but figured I'd add a couple more packs of something else


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 18, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Glo has a few different Irene crosses up. I think lemon party, chemdog d, t1000, and I think I’m missing one.


Sherb x lemon party on glo and that’s not on breeders direct I don’t believe. Still don’t know wtf is up with lemon party vs lemonade but I grabbed a pack of sherb x lemon party and lemonade x lemon party because fck it they’re 50 per. Sherb x lemon sounds good and I was lacking a sherb strand in the tool box.

Edit- looks like breeders direct has that sherb cross but it’s half the cost thru glo


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 18, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Damn there usually 50 per wow you sure


its $100 per pack from breederdirect not GLO


iShatterBladderz said:


> Glo has a few different Irene crosses up. I think lemon party, chemdog d, t1000, and I think I’m missing one.


im talking about the crosses where Irene is the pollen donor

Caleb posted pics of a bunch of different moms he hit with Irene pollen about a year ago

Bubba,Wifi43,Sunset Sherbert,Chem 91,Suge Pure Kush,TK,GG4,Lemon Tree and few more i cant remember

GLO doesnt have any of the crosses where Irene is the pollen donor


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 18, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Sherb x lemon party on glo and that’s not on breeders direct I don’t believe. Still don’t know wtf is up with lemon party vs lemonade but I grabbed a pack of sherb x lemon party and lemonade x lemon party because fck it they’re 50 per. Sherb x lemon sounds good and I was lacking a sherb strand in the tool box.
> 
> Edit- looks like breeders direct has that sherb cross but it’s half the cost thru glo


i got the Lemonade x Lemon Party,Lemon Tree x Lemon Party,and Lemon Party S1s

if GLO had the Lemon G x Lemon Party cross that breedersdirect has i wouldve got that too lol


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 19, 2020)

I popped three seeds in a paper towel and planted them.....Im not happy, two of them has broke surface for over 2 days and the leaves wont open...The third looks extra small with small runted leaves...The other 3 seeds never sprouted so I have one plant of t1000 x urkle. They been in the full sun and on normal circumstances they would have open on the same day that they broke surface.....Maybe my single plant will provide who knows, maybe they will open.....


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 19, 2020)

Trump 1000 x GSC


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 19, 2020)

Wifi 43 x TK


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 19, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I popped three seeds in a paper towel and planted them.....Im not happy, two of them has broke surface for over 2 days and the leaves wont open...The third looks extra small with small runted leaves...The other 3 seeds never sprouted so I have one plant of t1000 x urkle. They been in the full sun and on normal circumstances they would have open on the same day that they broke surface.....Maybe my single plant will provide who knows, maybe they will open.....
> 
> View attachment 4772528


for the ones where the leaves wont open,sometimes you gotta peel of that layer of skin or whatever its called so it opens up

Ive had that happen to me a few times before and the plants turned out fine


----------



## Renne (Dec 19, 2020)

I have a pack of Urkle x T1000 aswell I hope they sprout fine when I get to them in the spring, I’ve been waiting for those Irene x Tk on CSI’s site, I see there are lots of new crosses on Breeders Direct website, that’s good to know but I wonder why CSI doesn’t list them on his website? I like ordering direct from him he hooks it up w the freebies

anyone know what birthday cake is? I see it crossed to a few things on Breeders Direct


----------



## BongChoi (Dec 19, 2020)

Renne said:


> I’ve been waiting for those Irene x Tk on CSI’s site, I see there are lots of new crosses on Breeders Direct website, that’s good to know but I wonder why CSI doesn’t list them on his website?


If Caleb sold them all on his website, why shop anywhere else for his seeds? AFAIK he does this to support other people in the community.


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 19, 2020)

Renne said:


> anyone know what birthday cake is? I see it crossed to a few things on Breeders Direct


cherry pie x gsc

its the same cut he was listing as Wedding Cake on some of his other crosses

i guess he finally started labeling it correctly


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 19, 2020)

BongChoi said:


> If Caleb sold them all on his website, why shop anywhere else for his seeds? AFAIK he does this to support other people in the community.


I kind of felt the same way until I started to find crosses listed on BDSC that I haven't seen on CSI.
I haven't looked at his site in a day or 2, so he may have them 2.
I picked up 3 packs of the White x Chem D.
There's 2 left
They also have Mendo Purp x ChemD (Black D) which he hasn't released in about 4 years. Don't sleep on that one if you are looking for potent purple grape.


----------



## Burton79 (Dec 19, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I kind of felt the same way until I started to find crosses listed on BDSC that I haven't seen on CSI.
> I haven't looked at his site in a day or 2, so he may have them 2.
> I picked up 3 packs of the White x Chem D.
> There's 2 left
> They also have Mendo Purp x ChemD (Black D) which he hasn't released in about 4 years. Don't sleep on that one if you are looking for potent purple grape.


After growing Chem D x gsc and big bad wolf I am kind of obsessed with Chem D. Trying the Chem D S1, Chem D x Obama from Founding Fathers, Sunset Sherbert x Chem D and Irene x Chem D. There were a bunch more I wanted but time, space, and budget are limited.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 19, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I kind of felt the same way until I started to find crosses listed on BDSC that I haven't seen on CSI.
> I haven't looked at his site in a day or 2, so he may have them 2.
> I picked up 3 packs of the White x Chem D.
> There's 2 left
> They also have Mendo Purp x ChemD (Black D) which he hasn't released in about 4 years. Don't sleep on that one if you are looking for potent purple grape.


Does the grape flavour show up consistently when the urkle and mendo are used in crosses?


----------



## mindriot (Dec 19, 2020)

Burton79 said:


> After growing Chem D x gsc and big bad wolf I am kind of obsessed with Chem D. Trying the Chem D S1, Chem D x Obama from Founding Fathers, Sunset Sherbert x Chem D and Irene x Chem D. There were a bunch more I wanted but time, space, and budget are limited.


 Useful's Chem D x Choc Diesel is one of my favorites


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 19, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Does the grape flavour show up consistently when the urkle and mendo are used in crosses?


I'm almost certain they will.
It seems to me that the purple and grape go hand in hand. They also seem to be a dominant trait in their crosses.


Burton79 said:


> After growing Chem D x gsc and big bad wolf I am kind of obsessed with Chem D. Trying the Chem D S1, Chem D x Obama from Founding Fathers, Sunset Sherbert x Chem D and Irene x Chem D. There were a bunch more I wanted but time, space, and budget are limited.


I just started a big seed run of a few different breeders and the Chem D S1's were the first to break ground along with Inkognyto's Lil Peach.
1 died immediately and another shot it's tap root straight up in the air.


----------



## Burton79 (Dec 19, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm almost certain they will.
> It seems to me that the purple and grape go hand in hand. They also seem to be a dominant trait in their crosses.
> 
> I just started a big seed run of a few different breeders and the Chem D S1's were the first to break ground along with Inkognyto's Lil Peach.
> 1 died immediately and another shot it's tap root straight up in the air.


That's wild. I have just a couple of the Chem D S1's going and am popping a couple more. They are a month old but have reaked of dank since about 10 days old. One is getting culled and the other one so far has a lot of potential. I had some low humidity conditions cause problems with a bunch of young plants, but one of the Chem D S1s was unphased by the stress.


----------



## BongChoi (Dec 19, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I kind of felt the same way until I started to find crosses listed on BDSC that I haven't seen on CSI.
> I haven't looked at his site in a day or 2, so he may have them 2.
> They also have Mendo Purp x ChemD (Black D) which he hasn't released in about 4 years. Don't sleep on that one if you are looking for potent purple grape.


That's what I intended to say. CSI releases a lot of stuff on BDSC that he doesn't offer on his own site. I'm assuming they're good friends and he does it to help out.

The Black D looks ridiculous.

__
http://instagr.am/p/B9fx-3DBnU-/


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 19, 2020)

BongChoi said:


> That's what I intended to say. CSI releases a lot of stuff on BDSC that he doesn't offer on his own site. I'm assuming they're good friends and he does it to help out.
> 
> The Black D looks ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Yep, that's my bud there.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 19, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I kind of felt the same way until I started to find crosses listed on BDSC that I haven't seen on CSI.
> I haven't looked at his site in a day or 2, so he may have them 2.
> I picked up 3 packs of the White x Chem D.
> There's 2 left
> They also have Mendo Purp x ChemD (Black D) which he hasn't released in about 4 years. Don't sleep on that one if you are looking for potent purple grape.


I just realized the new Mendocino Purple by ChemD is a Mendo Purp female with a reversed Chem D vs the Black D ChemD mom and Mendo reversed dad


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 19, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm almost certain they will.
> It seems to me that the purple and grape go hand in hand. They also seem to be a dominant trait in their crosses.
> 
> I just started a big seed run of a few different breeders and the Chem D S1's were the first to break ground along with Inkognyto's Lil Peach.
> 1 died immediately and another shot it's tap root straight up in the air.


Does the Sour come through the same way as grape if the lts in the cross? (Sour D X Urkle)


Bakersfield said:


> I just realized the new Mendocino Purple by ChemD is a Mendo Purp female with a reversed Chem D vs the Black D ChemD mom and Mendo reversed dad


That's interesting. Probably ran the cross both ways but one sold out


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 19, 2020)

tk x bubblegum


the white x durban #1



the white x durban #2 w/ lint


----------



## Palckl899014 (Dec 20, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> This lemon tree x zkittles cross I’m currently growing smells up my entire house. It smells like the old lemon jolly ranchers. I’m not sure if that’s the Zkittles or the lemon tree, but it reeks of limonene.


I just chopped lemon tree x zkittlez and I must say I agree mine also reeks of a lemon citrus


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 20, 2020)

My t1000 x skittlez had 2 Pheno’s one giant with a kush smell and taste, my smaller plant was all skittlez tasted like a yellow starburst.had some pics like 10-15 pages back. Looking forward to running the other 5 seeds in the spring.


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Dec 20, 2020)

@wheresthekoosh Those babies look incredible!

Anyone jump on the Irene crosses? I grabbed a pack of the Sherb x Irene from BDSC. I slept on drops before and couldn't pass it up! After doing some reading here I have some bubblegum crosses as well as the lemon tree x zkittles in my sights!! Waiting for my current grow to finish before I figure out what to grow next.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2020)

Is big bad wolf 2.0, different from the first one?


----------



## BongChoi (Dec 20, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Is big bad wolf 2.0, different from the first one?


The mother and father are reversed in that one. Not exactly sure which side would be dominant in this case as I haven't tried the first version. He threw in a free pack of it, I intend on popping a few of the 2.0 next summer.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 20, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Is big bad wolf 2.0, different from the first one?


I was wondering the same thing.
Figured it was his second crossing, because he ran out of the first.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 20, 2020)

BongChoi said:


> The mother and father are reversed in that one. Not exactly sure which side would be dominant in this case as I haven't tried the first version. He threw in a free pack of it, I intend on popping a few of the 2.0 next summer.


You nailed it.
He reversed the Chem D in that one.


----------



## BongChoi (Dec 20, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> You nailed it.
> He reversed the Chem D in that one.


I had seen the original version on his site for a while now, made an order, and low and behold the 2.0 showed up along with it. Huh I thought, had never seen the 2.0 and this happened maybe a week or two prior to BDSC getting it. So I checked everything and just the names were switched.

Do you have time in on the 1.0? What might we expect from the BBW  big and stanky?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 20, 2020)

@NorthNorthNugs thank you sir

so whats up with Irene? I don't really know much about it besides everyone loves it


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 20, 2020)

BongChoi said:


> I had seen the original version on his site for a while now, made an order, and low and behold the 2.0 showed up along with it. Huh I thought, had never seen the 2.0 and this happened maybe a week or two prior to BDSC getting it. So I checked everything and just the names were switched.
> 
> Do you have time in on the 1.0? What might we expect from the BBW  big and stanky?


He loved it. One of his stronger plants he’s grown if I’m not mistaken. Highly recommended....

I’m like an elephant


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 20, 2020)

BongChoi said:


> I had seen the original version on his site for a while now, made an order, and low and behold the 2.0 showed up along with it. Huh I thought, had never seen the 2.0 and this happened maybe a week or two prior to BDSC getting it. So I checked everything and just the names were switched.
> 
> Do you have time in on the 1.0? What might we expect from the BBW  big and stanky?


I did grow the Big Bad Wolf.
Knowing it is the same crossing that Pisces Genetics had done years earlier with Uber Dawg 
I couldn't resist.
You can expect Chem 91 dominance in structure and more D in the odor and high.
A real powerhouse. 
I had a keeper that ended up dudding HLV (weed AIDS) from a contaminated cutting that I aerocloned with her and had to scrap it.
She was even more potent than the Phinest cut of 
Chem D - not the real D, that I have with only the ocassional herm.
You will definitely find nanners in some of the plants
So be prepared ahead of time and be vigilant.
I think this will be the case more so with the V2, because reversing the D is radioactive.  

Big Bad Wolf V1


----------



## ComfortCreator (Dec 20, 2020)

Picture 1 gets a


----------



## BongChoi (Dec 20, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> @NorthNorthNugs thank you sir
> 
> so whats up with Irene? I don't really know much about it besides everyone loves it


Caleb talks about it briefly in one of his podcasts/interviews, his understanding of it is it's a Larry OG bagseed, possibly S1's, due to the lemon tones found in it. Not the biggest girl but very pungent.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 20, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> I just chopped lemon tree x zkittlez and I must say I agree mine also reeks of a lemon citrus


how long did you flower it for? I’m at 9 weeks now and still not quite finished.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 20, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Useful's Chem D x Choc Diesel is one of my favorites


I just harvested a couple useful’s chemdog 91 x Choc d, didn’t know he had Chem d crosses. I’ll have to try and get ahold of those, was very impressed by his cd91 x cd.


----------



## BongChoi (Dec 20, 2020)

BongChoi said:


> Caleb talks about it briefly in one of his podcasts/interviews, his understanding of it is it's a Larry OG bagseed, possibly S1's, due to the lemon tones found in it. Not the biggest girl but very pungent.


I have to retract that part I said about Larry OG. Relistened to the podcast and unfortunately he doesn't really mention the possible lineage, and instead answers questions on the Larry sequentially so I got them mixed up. What he does say is the Irene was held tight initially and very hard/impossible to get a hold of for anybody when it was coming up. Growing it he said the offspring can be a little mutant prone and it didn't smell or impress him until later in flower when it really starts to stink and stand out in the garden. Low bag appeal, very potent smoke.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Dec 20, 2020)

Are the Chemdog D S1s listed on csi’s site the same as the Chem D S1 listed on speakeasy or is it a different cut ?


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 20, 2020)

AaronHernadez said:


> Are the Chemdog D S1s listed on csi’s site the same as the Chem D S1 listed on speakeasy or is it a different cut ?


Same. Its Chem D reversed and pollinated with its own pollen. As long as its Chem D, it will be the same S1 no matter who does it or what batch it comes from. I cant wait to grow this strain.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Dec 20, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Same. Its Chem D reversed and pollinated with its own pollen. As long as its Chem D, it will be the same S1 no matter who does it or what batch it comes from. I cant wait to grow this strain.


ok cool I just wasn’t sure because I know there’s a couple different variations of chemdog out there with similar names and the strain names aren't listed exactly the same


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 20, 2020)

AaronHernadez said:


> ok cool I just wasn’t sure because I know there’s a couple different variations of chemdog out there with similar names and the strain names aren't listed exactly the same


Theres '91, D, and i think "4" but that one isnt as good as her sisters. A lot of breeders will just say "chem" or "chemdog" and theyve likely just got some random clone that no one knows what exactly it is. Even a lot of breeders that claim 91 or D are lies or the just dont even know. We are talking about a strain that is 30 years old.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 20, 2020)

So are these TK S1's as good as the hype im hearing? I cant decide if i need another pack to add to the library......


----------



## AaronHernadez (Dec 20, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Theres '91, D, and i think "4" but that one isnt as good as her sisters. A lot of breeders will just say "chem" or "chemdog" and theyve likely just got some random clone that no one knows what exactly it is. Even a lot of breeders that claim 91 or D are lies or the just dont even know. We are talking about a strain that is 30 years old.


appreciate the knowledge man ! I’m new to building my seed collection and already got a few different gelato/dosi/cookies crosses and I’m looking to switch it up with some old school funk. I’m hoping a good chem strain is what I’m looking for.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 20, 2020)

AaronHernadez said:


> appreciate the knowledge man ! I’m new to building my seed collection and already got a few different gelato/dosi/cookies crosses and I’m looking to switch it up with some old school funk. I’m hoping a good chem strain is what I’m looking for.


Yeah im no expert but ive got a pretty good knowledge on the chems. I watched a pretty long interview with chemdog him self and ive done a good bit of reading. 

Same goes with gelato and other crosses. #25, #33, #41, #45, #47, #49 are the popular ones. Any breeder that cant tell you exactly which cut they worked with has no fucking clue if its even a true gelato. If you are working with dosi, Archive is the man to go to, he created the strain so you know you are getting the real deal.


----------



## skuba (Dec 20, 2020)

BongChoi said:


> I have to retract that part I said about Larry OG. Relistened to the podcast and unfortunately he doesn't really mention the possible lineage, and instead answers questions on the Larry sequentially so I got them mixed up. What he does say is the Irene was held tight initially and very hard/impossible to get a hold of for anybody when it was coming up. Growing it he said the offspring can be a little mutant prone and it didn't smell or impress him until later in flower when it really starts to stink and stand out in the garden. Low bag appeal, very potent smoke.


The Irene was a bagseed found in some og that was really popular in Atlanta and throughout the south in the 2000s. It is similar to og but with a little something different, a little more sweet with a different funk. I’ve read it could be related to Bubba, but I don’t really know


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 20, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> So are these TK S1's as good as the hype im hearing? I cant decide if i need another pack to add to the library......


I came on here a while ago and was telling everybody how good I thought they were. I know that other people were saying terp ran 28 and didn't find a keeper. I guess it's all matter of opinion. I definitely dig them.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 20, 2020)

skuba said:


> The Irene was a bagseed found in some og that was really popular in Atlanta and throughout the south in the 2000s. It is similar to og but with a little something different, a little more sweet with a different funk. I’ve read it could be related to Bubba, but I don’t really know


I've always thought she looks like she's related to bubba. Never grown her in person just from pictures I've seen...


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 20, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I came on here a while ago and was telling everybody how good I thought they were. I know that other people were saying terp ran 28 and didn't find a keeper. I guess it's all matter of opinion. I definitely dig them.


hmmmm interesting. Beauty can be in the eyes of the beholder....


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 20, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> So are these TK S1's as good as the hype im hearing? I cant decide if i need another pack to add to the library......


Yes... get more


----------



## BongChoi (Dec 21, 2020)

skuba said:


> The Irene was a bagseed found in some og that was really popular in Atlanta and throughout the south in the 2000s. It is similar to og but with a little something different, a little more sweet with a different funk. I’ve read it could be related to Bubba, but I don’t really know


Thanks for the clarification. Here's a pretty good report on it from another forum, apologize if this is old new for you. I figure someone out there might find it helpful.


"
Originally Posted by *deepsouth*
Name: Irene Kush

From: Private Dealer

Grade: A+

Type: Hybrid. Feels like 60/40. Not 100% sure, though, because the exact genetics are kind of a mystery.

Genetics: I saw on on the internet that this one is bred in Atlanta and originated from some Cali OG Kush bag seed and breeders in the ATL tinkered around a bit with the genetics. It is so sour that they may have re-crossed it with even more diesel genetic, I’m not sure. It is said to be held by a small group of breeders in the ATL. It is top notch, brings top dollar, can be really rare, however quite plentiful from time to time.

Price: $400-$500/ounce. Around $550-$600 in the ATL. Yes, top notch smoke is pricey in the South.
Looks: Really dense and frosty nuggets with a lot of mature trichromes. Bright green with a lot of orange hairs. Great bag appeal.

Smell: Fueled up, kushed out, sour funky alpine forest is the best way to describe this special bud. It smells a lot like sour fatlighter freshly chopped from a stump in the forest. More sour than your average OG Kush. Heavy on the diesel.
There is a hint of nutmeg and a lot of spice in there for good measure. The smell reminds me of someone cooking some spiced up gourmet food. Any amount of this bud will reek up anything and everything. The scent will stay on your clothes, in your car and house for days it seems without even firing it up.

Taste: The taste is a lot like the smell. Funky, musty dieseled out sour fuel. There is a definite alpine forest flavor drenched in sour turpentine. Mouthwatering and some of the tastiest kush in the South. This is in no way a sweet bud. Totally on the other end of the spectrum. The taste is mouthwatering and very delicious. Even if you are super baked you want to keep hitting it for the taste.

Buzz Type: With the first puff you feel it straight behind the eyes and in your face. After another pull, the extreme head high sets in engulfing your brain. Your face and cheek bones start to tingle and your mind kicks into overdrive thinking of pleasant thoughts. It gives you a lot of energy and you want to go hiking in the mountains or get outdoors. The buzz begins to creep into your chest and makes its way to your thighs. Before long, the buzz has you tingling all over.
A good body to brain buzz ratio, however the buzz is the most intense in your head. One of the best highs I have ever had. It seems to have a good ratio of sativa and indica. It is just what the doctor ordered for pain, anxiety or pretty much anything that may ail you. Every time I smoke this one I am definitely super high and sitting on cloud nine with not a care in the world or a pain in my body.

Buzz Length: Very long, even with a high tolerance. Usually a good 2 to 3 hours from just a few rips of a bong. Even after a week or two of smoking this one it seems to still get you really baked with little tolerance build-up. Once you feel the buzz and taste the delectable flavor you just want to keep hitting it and you are high from dusk until dawn. I love to smoke on this one camping way out in the mountains.

Overall: It is a super dank, high potency bud that does the trick every time. I would give it an A+++, but I will keep A+ as being the top grade. For the smell, taste, looks, potency and buzz it is hard to find a better bud.
I love the purple kushes, Grandaddy Purple’s and hazes for the most part, but this one is top notch and is more potent than most of my favorite buds. I highly recommend this bud if you ever come across it in the Dirty South. –deepsouth "


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 21, 2020)

Was scrolling through some old csi grow logs and I happened to find one on icmag from the original mendo purple Urkle. Man, reading through that log has me super excited to run the mendo purple Urkle 3.5 I just ordered.

Here’s a link to the log if you want to check it out.


----------



## Renne (Dec 21, 2020)

Was about to grab a pack of Tk x Irene from BSC but got to checkout and they were sold out, looked on CSI site and the Irene crosses are on there now, was able to grab a pack, super stoked nice Christmas Present for myself!!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 23, 2020)

Popped 4 Old Family Purple F2. All 4 germinated but 1 failed to grow. There's 2 that look to be at a standstill and one that's got some jump. The last 3 are germinating now. This seedlot must have been held at Insane Seeds for a bit.
I had a little chat with the lone seedling last night where she reassured me that she's special. Lol

Had the same thing happen with a pack of Bohdi SS DD that I was gifted.


----------



## Burton79 (Dec 23, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Popped 4 Old Family Purple F2. All 4 germinated but 1 failed to grow. There's 2 that look to be at a standstill and one that's got some jump. The last 3 are germinating now. This seedlot must have been held at Insane Seeds for a bit.
> I had a little chat with the lone seedling last night where she reassured me that she's special. Lol
> 
> Had the same thing happen with a pack of Bohdi SS DD that I was gifted.


If it makes you feel any better... In my current run I have a Purple Dogbud that started out very slow and is now the biggest and healthiest plant.


----------



## dopefest (Dec 23, 2020)

Burton79 said:


> If it makes you feel any better... In my current run I have a Purple Dogbud that started out very slow and is now the biggest and healthiest plant.


I just snatched up some purple dogbud! What's the smell like? Any pics?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 23, 2020)

Burton79 said:


> If it makes you feel any better... In my current run I have a Purple Dogbud that started out very slow and is now the biggest and healthiest plant.


I don't mind slow, I'm very patient and I know lots grow outta most things but these just don't have any jump. The one that is normal is great. Stem was nice and thick and greened up fast. I hope the 3 germing sprout and are vigorous and the 2 less vigorous pick up steam. 

I should have ordered direct rather than deal with a broker. Caleb hooks people up with extra seeds where most brokers don't, or give shitty ones. 
Moral of the story is don't get stoned and caught up on the CSI thread leading to impulse buying. Lol


----------



## skuba (Dec 23, 2020)

dopefest said:


> I just snatched up some purple dogbud! What's the smell like? Any pics?


I had one that smelled like sour diesel and grape candy - the stinkiest weed i ever grew, another one loud gassy urkle, and a few more that had sweet more nondescript smells. The first two I mentioned were amazing and I wish my clones had survived. Definitely some interesting flavors and some power in there


----------



## Burton79 (Dec 23, 2020)

skuba said:


> I had one that smelled like sour diesel and grape candy - the stinkiest weed i ever grew, another one loud gassy urkle, and a few more that had sweet more nondescript smells. The first two I mentioned were amazing and I wish my clones had survived. Definitely some interesting flavors and some power in there


Very cool. Mine is just over 1 month old and leaf rub gives a very nice sweet/hashy/fuel smell. I don't keep clones because I love popping seeds, but am considering this one.


----------



## dopefest (Dec 23, 2020)

skuba said:


> I had one that smelled like sour diesel and grape candy - the stinkiest weed i ever grew, another one loud gassy urkle, and a few more that had sweet more nondescript smells. The first two I mentioned were amazing and I wish my clones had survived. Definitely some interesting flavors and some power in there


 Whelp...that one will be popped next round then, thanks for the feedback!


----------



## hicountry1 (Dec 24, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> How was the g1000 ?


Sorry just saw this, had 2 really nice winners come out of a pack. A super potent one that is dense, frosty, and gluey, and another that is purple and smells like lavender. Better than most packs I've run from CSI, maybe worth the markup. That being said there is already a strain named G1000 from another breeder. Not sure what to do about the name as I run a commercial grow. I hate releasing things with conflicting naming issues. I may just name each cut something related and list lineage. 

Any of you all have thoughts on that? What if you find multiple winners in a pack but they are really different? Do you call them xyz #2 and xyz#5 or name the cut something like T1000? Haha.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 24, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> Sorry just saw this, had 2 really nice winners come out of a pack. A super potent one that is dense, frosty, and gluey, and another that is purple and smells like lavender. Better than most packs I've run from CSI, maybe worth the markup. That being said there is already a strain named G1000 from another breeder. Not sure what to do about the name as I run a commercial grow. I hate releasing things with conflicting naming issues. I may just name each cut something related and list lineage.
> 
> Any of you all have thoughts on that? What if you find multiple winners in a pack but they are really different? Do you call them xyz #2 and xyz#5 or name the cut something like T1000? Haha.


Trumpanzee?

(gorilla...chimpanzee...trump1000)

i call my t1000 x gsc “trump cookies”


----------



## GringoStar (Dec 25, 2020)

Seems like one final sale to end the year for those that have scrap change left over to spare. 

25% off code: MERRY XMAS 2020
40% off code on orders over 1k: HAPPY HOLIDAZE 2020


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2020)

GringoStar said:


> Seems like one final sale to end the year for those that have scrap change left over to spare.
> 
> 25% off code: MERRY XMAS 2020
> 40% off code on orders over 1k: HAPPY HOLIDAZE 2020


 Has not having the cash ever stop seed buying?


----------



## bobdagrowah (Dec 25, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Has not having the cash ever stop seed buying?



Pretty much i just spent 300 lol


----------



## GringoStar (Dec 25, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Has not having the cash ever stop seed buying?


Haha true! But had to hold off this time due to Xmas expenses. You picking up anything from the sale?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2020)

GringoStar said:


> Haha true! But had to hold off this time due to Xmas expenses. You picking up anything from the sale?


Big bad wolf has my name on it.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 25, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Big bad wolf has my name on it.


Right. Got a couple irene crosses too.


----------



## dopefest (Dec 26, 2020)

Anyone mess with these tahoe og crosses? I recall from years ago the tahoe crosses were always decent smoke.

Also, one of you took my t1000 s1's! They're out of stock now! Merry Christmas haaaa


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 26, 2020)

Planted two purple urkle x t1000 and one wouldn't open it's cotyledons so had to pry it open and put a rock in it to hold it open.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 26, 2020)

slacker140 said:


> Planted two purple urkle x t1000 and one wouldn't open it's cotyledons so had to pry it open and put a rock in it to hold it open.
> View attachment 4778634


Get em started on the hard stuff when they are young.


----------



## bayougarden (Dec 27, 2020)

Chemdog D x Girl Scout Cookies


----------



## BongChoi (Dec 27, 2020)

Damn csi released about 25 more hybrids on his site. Even restocked a few of the older ones that have been out for a while


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 27, 2020)

slacker140 said:


> Planted two purple urkle x t1000 and one wouldn't open it's cotyledons so had to pry it open and put a rock in it to hold it open.
> View attachment 4778634


Out of my entire pack I have two seedlings, I had two seedlings like yours that would not open.....One of them had leaves so stiff that when I was forced to pry it open the leaf just snapped, there was absolutly no way around it..... The other one opened after nearly 2 weeks closed and was very small but I was happy....2 days later it just decided to drop dead... Two never popped and I think one mutated badly and dropped dead.....I never posted cause dont wanna bring too much negativity here....Hoping my remaining 2 is good

Yours looks like the stiff one i had but mines was aiming way more down


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 27, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Out of my entire pack I have two seedlings, I had two seedlings like yours that would not open.....One of them had leaves so stiff that when I was forced to pry it open the leaf just snapped, there was absolutly no way around it..... The other one opened after nearly 2 weeks closed and was very small but I was happy....2 days later it just decided to drop dead... Two never popped and I think one mutated badly and dropped dead.....I never posted cause dont wanna bring too much negativity here....Hoping my remaining 2 is good
> 
> Yours looks like the stiff one i had but mines was aiming way more down


This one spent two days totally closed before I did this and then this morning it opened itself up and dropped the rock and has its first set of tiny leaves starting so hopefully it doesn't just die like yours but as of now it seems to have pulled through. I only did two of these seeds but I did 16 total and 8 were csi and got 100% germ rate. 1 of my pck x bubba's had a cotyledon break off but it seems to have not minded too much. Those pck x Bubba seedlings are tiny. I've got too many started so I won't find out about the rest of the pack for a long time from now.


----------



## bongrip101 (Dec 27, 2020)

Got a Coked out Girl Scout with some crazy variegation, and the MPU 3.5 looking very uniform and stout


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 27, 2020)

three queens


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 27, 2020)

Old Family Purple F2. Started these the same way as per every seed I start, in pellets. I had 100% germination but no vigour and only one making it past cotyledons. The one that is growing isn’t great but it’s going. I noticed the stems greened up right away which was odd too.
Honestly this is the first time I’ve seen this happen. Seeds came from Insane Seeds which I thought was US based but my order went thru two facilities in Puerto Rico before hitting Florida. 

Does this just look like old seed?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 27, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 4779623
> 
> 
> three queens


Just popped 3 of these and 3 each of 7 other "og" x bubba crosses. Looks dank AF. How she smell?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 27, 2020)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Just popped 3 of these and 3 each of 7 other "og" x bubba crosses. Looks dank AF. How she smell?


wish i popped more than one, really easy going plant. early flower had this weird cheerios thing going on but right now straight soapy kush.


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 27, 2020)

3 queens taste bomb


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 28, 2020)

I see he's got his bubblegum crosses up on his site now. I can vouch for GG4 x Bubblegum, just harvested mine. thick frosty nugs and an overwhelmingly sweet odor. Ran her almost 10 weeks.


----------



## Panaelous (Dec 28, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> I see he's got his bubblegum crosses up on his site now. I can vouch for GG4 x Bubblegum, just harvested mine. thick frosty nugs and an overwhelmingly sweet odor. Ran her almost 10 weeks.
> View attachment 4780161




your quote is so funny ahahha


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 28, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> I see he's got his bubblegum crosses up on his site now. I can vouch for GG4 x Bubblegum, just harvested mine. thick frosty nugs and an overwhelmingly sweet odor. Ran her almost 10 weeks.
> View attachment 4780161


That's a nice plant.
I've never grown out a Bubblegum cross - got some seedlings of Bubblegum x Silver Pearl going now.
How are the terps?


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 28, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> I see he's got his bubblegum crosses up on his site now. I can vouch for GG4 x Bubblegum, just harvested mine. thick frosty nugs and an overwhelmingly sweet odor. Ran her almost 10 weeks.
> View attachment 4780161


That one surprised me also, I really liked it, buzz and taste. The sour d cookies bout ready here. Got 4 up, one almost all purp, couple of cold nights


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 28, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> your quote is so funny ahahha


Haha thanks. I'm a big "tech guy", I've got a background in network engineering & cyber-security but I've always been fascinated by just about anything to do with technology and/or electronics. I'm not knocking the grower who only has a blurple and cant afford better, but I see a lot of blurples selling for close to if not as much as some of the cheaper epistar SMD or samsung diode lights sell for. If you're spending that much, might as well get something that will put out twice as many umols/j for just a little bit more. I'm super excited to have been a part of the community during this exponential evolution of LED tech. I think within a few years, as they develop better and better phosphor-conversion tech, we will see the quality of indoor cannabis continue to get higher and higher. 



Bakersfield said:


> That's a nice plant.
> I've never grown out a Bubblegum cross - got some seedlings of Bubblegum x Silver Pearl going now.
> How are the terps?


I'm not the best at deciphering individual terpenes on plants when they're still in a tent with other plants, but I think I detect Beta-Caryophyllene,Limonene and Linalool. Almost like a mixture of lavender and cloves, with an overall sweetness to it. I'll update for sure after drying and again after curing!


----------



## mindriot (Dec 28, 2020)

Double Trouble at day 70


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 29, 2020)

Forbidden fruit reversals on GLO


----------



## Panaelous (Dec 29, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Forbidden fruit reversals on GLO


How the hell do I order from this dude sick of seeing this with no help as to getting some


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 29, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> How the hell do I order from this dude sick of seeing this with no help as to getting some


Order direct from CSI. there is a promo code out there for 25% off order under 1000% and 40% off orders over 1000.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 29, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Order direct from CSI. there is a promo code out there for 25% off order under 1000% and 40% off orders over 1000.


All the stuff I want that he drops is only on glo man he doesn’t release all these lemon party crosses n stuff on his own site


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 29, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> How the hell do I order from this dude sick of seeing this with no help as to getting some





https://gloseedbank.com/


Use a card because dude has a way of losing peoples cash.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 29, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> https://gloseedbank.com/
> 
> 
> Use a card because dude has a way of losing peoples cash.


2 packs for 100 of csi with a freebie pack for every 2 u buy. Never paid with anything other than card always been cool. He’ll even combine shit to save shipping if you tel him before he sends it out. I’ve heard some negative shit about cash orders tho so yeah, cc is the way to go.


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 29, 2020)

are the Forbidden fruit crosses a part of the sale?


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 29, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> 2 packs for 100 of csi with a freebie pack for every 2 u buy. Never paid with anything other than card always been cool. He’ll even combine shit to save shipping if you tel him before he sends it out. I’ve heard some negative shit about cash orders tho so yeah, cc is the way to go.


He's got great prices. 
I used him a few times and payed with a card, no problem, but you can't ignore all the horror stories about people paying with cash.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 29, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> He's got great prices.
> I used him a few times and payed with a card, no problem, but you can't ignore all the horror stories about people paying with cash.


Nope, I’ve seen em lol


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 29, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> are the Forbidden fruit crosses a part of the sale?


The only things that aren’t 2/100 are the tk s1’s and lem party/jager/chem d s1’s


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 29, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> The only things that aren’t 2/100 are the tk s1’s and lem party/jager/chem d s1’s


I wish dude would provide more color on stuff. Like, announce you’re dropping something and list lineage. I bought that sherbert x lemon party and he just posted the sherbert isn’t sunset sherb it’s some other clone maybe key lime pie that’s maybe the parent to zkittlez. Had bday cake listed as wedding cake and his lemon party/tree labeling is confusing, not to mention crossing the lemon party to lemonade which I thought was possibly lemon party based on convos. I wanna know what I’m buying lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 29, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I wish dude would provide more color on stuff. Like, announce you’re dropping something and list lineage. I bought that sherbert x lemon party and he just posted the sherbert isn’t sunset sherb it’s some other clone maybe key lime pie that’s maybe the parent to zkittlez. Had bday cake listed as wedding cake and his lemon party/tree labeling is confusing, not to mention crossing the lemon party to lemonade which I thought was possibly lemon party based on convos. I wanna know what I’m buying lol


CSI was talking about his Sherbert on the gram, said it was the original and possibly the parents of Zkittles.
I was confused.


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 29, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I wish dude would provide more color on stuff. Like, announce you’re dropping something and list lineage. I bought that sherbert x lemon party and *he just posted the sherbert isn’t sunset sherb* it’s some other clone maybe key lime pie that’s maybe the parent to zkittlez. Had bday cake listed as wedding cake and his lemon party/tree labeling is confusing, not to mention crossing the lemon party to lemonade which I thought was possibly lemon party based on convos. I wanna know what I’m buying lol


who said this? Caleb or GLO?

edit: nevermind i see you just answered it


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 29, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> CSI was talking about his Sherbert on the gram, said it was the original and possibly the parents of Zkittles.
> I was confused.


Me too lol. To be fair I just emailed him curious to know if the pineapple x forbidden fruit uses mean gene’s pineapple. He responded in less than 15 min to tell me it’s the pineapple cut that circulates in Mendocino, possibly the Portland pineapple dog shit cut. I asked about the sherb too hopefully he gives some info on that. I’ll post it up if so, sick that he’s willing and able to directly answer Q’s... not many do that and definitely not any or at least not many that are as established as he is.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 29, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> The only things that aren’t 2/100 are the tk s1’s and lem party/jager/chem d s1’s


How are you getting 2/100?


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 29, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Me too lol. To be fair I just emailed him curious to know if the pineapple x forbidden fruit uses mean gene’s pineapple. *He responded in less than 15 min* to tell me it’s the pineapple cut that circulates in Mendocino, possibly the Portland pineapple dog shit cut. I asked about the sherb too hopefully he gives some info on that. I’ll post it up if so, sick that he’s willing and able to directly answer Q’s... not many do that and definitely not any or at least not many that are as established as he is.


thats crazy,I messages him about a week ago about the Lemon Tree x Lemon Party and Lemonade x Lemon Party crosses and havent heard back yet

i just wanted to know if the Lemon Tree was the real Lemon Tree cut and was the Lemonade the cookies cut or the Lemon OG x Gorilla Haze cut


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 29, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> How are you getting 2/100?


the sales are in the email he sends you

he adjusts the prices when he sends the invoice for you to pay


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 29, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> thats crazy,I messages him about a week ago about the Lemon Tree x Lemonm Party and Lemonade x Lemon Party crosses and havent heard back yet
> 
> i just wanted to know if the Lemon Tree was the real Lemon Tree cut and was the Lemonade the cookies cut or the Lemon OG x Gorilla Haze cut


Kind of looks like most the crosses on GLO are hazey in their origins. He isnt even clear on exactly what the lemon party is an s1 of. Ive got one growing now.


----------



## bongrip101 (Dec 29, 2020)

Good thing they came out before my New Years resolution kicked in


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 29, 2020)

Here's a couple of Crude Fuels I have going.
The others are dispersed through the canopy I'm not sure where at. 
These are on day 20 of flower and the bud set is looking good.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 30, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> thats crazy,I messages him about a week ago about the Lemon Tree x Lemon Party and Lemonade x Lemon Party crosses and havent heard back yet
> 
> i just wanted to know if the Lemon Tree was the real Lemon Tree cut and was the Lemonade the cookies cut or the Lemon OG x Gorilla Haze cut


first and third are from csi


----------



## skuba (Dec 30, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I wish dude would provide more color on stuff. Like, announce you’re dropping something and list lineage. I bought that sherbert x lemon party and he just posted the sherbert isn’t sunset sherb it’s some other clone maybe key lime pie that’s maybe the parent to zkittlez. Had bday cake listed as wedding cake and his lemon party/tree labeling is confusing, not to mention crossing the lemon party to lemonade which I thought was possibly lemon party based on convos. I wanna know what I’m buying lol


The Sherbet is a green plant and is way different than the sunset which finishes purple and is very similar to gsc. Sherb (non sunset) has an awesome orange sherbet flavor and is way better than sunset IMO. Very terpy and better high than the sunset, which is all looks and not much power. 

Sherbet Clone


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 30, 2020)

that cut used to float around SoCal as Green Sherbet


----------



## AaronHernadez (Jan 1, 2021)

Anybody got any suggestions on 2 crosses that lean heavy on the gassy side and not as fruity or piney ? I’ve been looking at Headband x ChemD, wifi43 x ChemD, ghost og x chem91, chem91 x ChemD, Pure OG x Chem91, ChemD x Trainwreck, ChemD x Durban Poison. Also these seeds will most likely be used be utilized in an outdoor grow and I’m not really concerned with yeild or stretch just looking for potency and heavy smell.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 1, 2021)

chem91 x ChemD sounds promising.

Any of the kush and chem crosses...


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 1, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> Anybody got any suggestions on 2 crosses that lean heavy on the gassy side and not as fruity or piney ? I’ve been looking at Headband x ChemD, wifi43 x ChemD, ghost og x chem91, chem91 x ChemD, Pure OG x Chem91, ChemD x Trainwreck, ChemD x Durban Poison. Also these seeds will most likely be used be utilized in an outdoor grow and I’m not really concerned with yeild or stretch just looking for potency and heavy smell.


i can vouch for ghost og x chem91, grew that outdoors, super gassy and potency was top notch


----------



## skuba (Jan 1, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> Anybody got any suggestions on 2 crosses that lean heavy on the gassy side and not as fruity or piney ? I’ve been looking at Headband x ChemD, wifi43 x ChemD, ghost og x chem91, chem91 x ChemD, Pure OG x Chem91, ChemD x Trainwreck, ChemD x Durban Poison. Also these seeds will most likely be used be utilized in an outdoor grow and I’m not really concerned with yeild or stretch just looking for potency and heavy smell.


I’d stay away from the trainwreck or Durban if you only want gassy smells


----------



## Panaelous (Jan 1, 2021)

skuba said:


> I’d stay away from the trainwreck or Durban if you only want gassy smells


Thank you


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 1, 2021)

Panaelous said:


> Thank you


Yeah trainwreck is lemon/pine and durban is all around sweet. Stick to Kush/cheese/chem hybrids if you want pure gas.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Jan 1, 2021)

Appreciate all the feedback thank you good to know I’m on the right track


----------



## Panaelous (Jan 1, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Yeah trainwreck is lemon/pine and durban is all around sweet. Stick to Kush/cheese/chem hybrids if you want pure gas.


Sweet ? With what notes like a bubblegum ?


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 1, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> first and third are from csi
> View attachment 4781873View attachment 4781874
> View attachment 4781875


thanks

could you ask him about the Wedding Cake cut in Wedding Cake x Forbidden Fruit

I noticed he started naming the Birthday Cake cut correctly on the Chem D and Purple Indica crosses but the Forbidden Fruit cross says Wedding Cake so maybe he has the real Wedding Cake cut now


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 1, 2021)

Panaelous said:


> Sweet ? With what notes like a bubblegum ?


Cant say for sure ive never had a confirmed durban bud. Ive had wedding cake and I could only describe it as tasting like sugar frosting. Did not enjoy that.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 1, 2021)

skuba said:


> The Sherbet is a green plant and is way different than the sunset which finishes purple and is very similar to gsc. Sherb (non sunset) has an awesome orange sherbet flavor and is way better than sunset IMO. Very terpy and better high than the sunset, which is all looks and not much power.
> 
> Sherbet Clone
> 
> View attachment 4781928


Nice work, sir.
I have the Sherbet cut, too.
She’s been in my tent for over five years now.
I’m glad to hear that you like her so much, and find her superior to her sister, Sunset Sherbet.
That’s always been my perspective on the two and I’ve caught a lot of flack for it online, and in person.
People growing strictly for weight, and bag appeal, always claim Sunset, over Sherbet.
Those of us growing for personal use, and have experienced both sisters, tend to go with Sherbet.
2021 is the year I’ll finally get to do some breeding with her and I’m really looking forward to it.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 1, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> Nice work, sir.
> I have the Sherbet cut, too.
> She’s been in my tent for over five years now.
> I’m glad to hear that you like her so much, and find her superior to her sister, Sunset Sherbet.
> ...


is the green Sherbert a low yielder?

it looks like it has some nice chunky buds from that pic


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 1, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> is the green Sherbert a low yielder?
> 
> it looks like it has some nice chunky buds from that pic


Sherbet is a decent yielder for sure, as long as you do the work, and top her into multiple colas.
Problem is Sunset has those rock hard GSC type buds and people really gravitate towards them.
That’s always been the main argument on the Sherbet vs. Sunset topic, it always comes down to bud density, and there are more important things about a plant than just that.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 1, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> i can vouch for ghost og x chem91, grew that outdoors, super gassy and potency was top notch


yield nice too for an OG


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 1, 2021)

skuba said:


> The Sherbet is a green plant and is way different than the sunset which finishes purple and is very similar to gsc. Sherb (non sunset) has an awesome orange sherbet flavor and is way better than sunset IMO. Very terpy and better high than the sunset, which is all looks and not much power.
> 
> Sherbet Clone
> 
> View attachment 4781928


any idea what the lineage is on this cut? got a pack of the sherb x lemon party, probably popping that or a pack of the lemon tree x tk very soon


----------



## skuba (Jan 2, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> any idea what the lineage is on this cut? got a pack of the sherb x lemon party, probably popping that or a pack of the lemon tree x tk very soon


I don’t, I’ve heard other people say it’s the same as zkittlez or zkittlez comes from sherb. They are completely different plants ime but maybe they are related. IF the green sherbet is from sherbinski, and just a different pheno than sunset sherbet, it would be pink panties x gsc I think.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jan 2, 2021)

I've made some large orders directly through the humboldt csi site. My first was in early 2018 and almost all were in the paper sleeves. I store my seeds well and try to stock and rotate to keep germ rates higher. I just popped a few dozen different packs from CSI. As expected, the newer beans (More recent csi purchases mostly t1000 crosses) are at an almost 100% germination rate. Those first beans are STRUGGLING. I pop older beans from multiple seed makers including some I've made prior to 2017. Usually I only see diminished germination rates after 5+ years. Those paper sleeves (mostly bubba crosses) must be pretty OLD.
I'm just putting it out there that if you have older CSI beans (paper sleeves) then you should probably pop em ASAP. I spent a couple grand on that first order even with the 40% discount. It sucks that seeds that are barely 2 years old to me are having less than a 70% germ rate on most and are even less than 50% on some. Especially when seeds I made before them and stored right next to them are still crushing it (95%+). I wasn't sure if they could do something for me or even just confirm that they might be old stock so I hit them up on the csi site. No reply. I should mention that CSI has given me so many freebies and free packs with my orders that they more than make up for what I've lost. I was really looking forward to a few of the packs I did lose though. I just started the rest of those packs that had low germination rates because I figured now is better than later.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jan 2, 2021)

I ordered eight packs from the Irene drop. This is what I got for free. My last post was not to disparage CSI. I'm sure the beans were old, but look at the GENEROSITY!


----------



## jp68 (Jan 2, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I ordered eight packs from the Irene drop. This is what I got for free. My last post was not to disparage CSI. I'm sure the beans were old, but look at the GENEROSITY!


Ive had some of his older stuff not pop so feel your pain. Curious if this is a fem related issue as i run a lot of bodhi gear thats reg and they seem to keep a tad better over the long run


----------



## Renne (Jan 2, 2021)

Nice Score Mrsmokestacks!! I ordered some Tk x Irene and haven’t been this excited to get into a pack since my Karma Sour D Bx2 hunt!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 2, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I ordered eight packs from the Irene drop. This is what I got for free. My last post was not to disparage CSI. I'm sure the beans were old, but look at the GENEROSITY!


He is the best for free packs, even his non retail freebies kick ass.

This morning I bought 2 packs of Uzbekistani IBL and a pack of the Big Bad Wolf V2 and was still able to use the Christmas code.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 2, 2021)

My order I made with BDSB during the big drop took a wrong turn in Albuquerque and just landed in New York.
I wonder if they sent it to someone else?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jan 2, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> My order I made with BDSB during the big drop took a wrong turn in Albuquerque and just landed in New York.
> I wonder if they sent it to someone else?


Did it actually get delivered or just went the wrong way? The seed source sent me a package when souvenir did their drop and it went to Miami after leaving rhode island before coming west. The post office has been busy AF!


----------



## mindriot (Jan 2, 2021)

seeing the same weird shipping with mine as well...


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 2, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Did it actually get delivered or just went the wrong way? Seeds here now sent me a package when souvenir did their drop and it went to Miami after leaving rhode island before coming west. The post office has been busy AF!


Went the wrong way.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 2, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> My order I made with BDSB during the big drop took a wrong turn in Albuquerque and just landed in New York.
> I wonder if they sent it to someone else?


its USPS fucking up

i have 4 packages im waiting on all from the same bank and all 4 are taking different routes and popping up in different cities


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 2, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> its USPS fucking up
> 
> i have 4 packages im waiting on all from the same bank and all 4 are taking different routes and popping up in different cities


I live hours from great lakes genetics and it went to kentucky first smh


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 2, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> its USPS fucking up
> 
> i have 4 packages im waiting on all from the same bank and all 4 are taking different routes and popping up in different cities


It's a conspiracy!


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 2, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> I live hours from great lakes genetics and it went to kentucky first smh


im on the east coast,my packages from GLO usually go from the distribution center in Mass directly to my city

somehow i had 1 package go to Kentucky,1 to NY,1 to New Jersey,and 1 to DC

the funny thing is the 1 that went to Kentucky was the 3rd one shipped but the 1st to arrive in my city

its been sitting at the distribution center for 4 days now...still waiting on the departure scan lol

the one that went to NY was the 1st one shipped and sat at the NY distribution center for almost 2 weeks before i got the departure scan


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 3, 2021)

Just got WiFi x D , and mendo x forbidden fruit 

What freebies y’all getting from GLO lately?


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 3, 2021)

Anyone know what the headband in the headband x chem d cross is? Loompas or something else?


----------



## KronikGenes (Jan 3, 2021)

Irene x PI 
irene x t1000
Tk x headband
Tk x lemon tree
PI s1
Lemon party s1 
ordered up and Looking forward to the hunt. The purple snow bubba freebie sent out years ago is in my top 3 strains of all time. CSI does not disappoint


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 3, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Just got WiFi x D , and mendo x forbidden fruit
> 
> What freebies y’all getting from GLO lately?


I havent gotten any of my orders yet but Ive been seeing alot of Bubba crosses and "Fallen Soldiers" packs for freebies

Personally i want the GG4 Fallen Soldiers freebie


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 4, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I havent gotten any of my orders yet but Ive been seeing alot of Bubba crosses and "Fallen Soldiers" packs for freebies
> 
> Personally i want the GG4 Fallen Soldiers freebie


Yeah That sounds cool. I love CSI


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jan 4, 2021)

Interesting T1000 s1 mutation


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 4, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> View attachment 4786817 Interesting T1000 s1 mutation


Are those all S1’s?


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 4, 2021)

Heres some 2 week old urkle t1000 mutants or just straight up weirdos...


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 4, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Heres some 2 week old urkle t1000 mutants or just straight up weirdos...
> View attachment 4786927


My whole pack of Old Family Purple did the same. We think they were zapped at customs.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 4, 2021)

three queens


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jan 4, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Are those all S1’s?


No. Almost all CSI gear though. With 5 goat and monkey beans.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 4, 2021)

Thought this was a cool shot of my MPU 3.5 , original seed and root.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 4, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Thought this was a cool shot of my MPU 3.5 , original seed and root.
> View attachment 4787012


That's pretty wild!


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 4, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> That's pretty wild!


Definitely a first!


----------



## Renne (Jan 5, 2021)

Mr Smoke Stacks what did you get for freebies w your last CSI order? I tried zooming in on pic but can’t make it out
Cheers Renne


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jan 5, 2021)

Renne said:


> Mr Smoke Stacks what did you get for freebies w your last CSI order? I tried zooming in on pic but can’t make it out
> Cheers Renne


 Mostly fallen soldiers of many pollen donors, his regular seeds (mostly pck), and some bubba freebies (s1, panama red). Then 6 free packs mostly irene donors.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 5, 2021)

Check the broad leaves on this Bubba x mendo purps. Only plant that germinated/survived out of 3 seeds planted. Slow lateral growth but easy going and massive fans, should be good. Pop those paper packs now as I think they are going to be problematic


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 5, 2021)

Growitpondifarm said:


> View attachment 4787456
> 
> Check the broad leaves on this Bubba x mendo purps. Only plant that germinated/survived out of 3 seeds planted. Slow lateral growth but easy going and massive fans, should be good. Pop those paper packs now as I think they are going to be problematic


Nice! keep us posted, super interested in what you get. loved his bubba x urkle


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jan 5, 2021)

Growitpondifarm said:


> View attachment 4787456
> 
> Check the broad leaves on this Bubba x mendo purps. Only plant that germinated/survived out of 3 seeds planted. Slow lateral growth but easy going and massive fans, should be good. Pop those paper packs now as I think they are going to be problematic


Yeah. I'm at like 1/7 with the Tahoe x bubba and ghost x bubba et al.


----------



## dopefest (Jan 5, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Yeah. I'm at like 1/7 with the Tahoe x bubba and ghost x bubba et al.


I had asked about the Tahoe's before because I was getting low germination rates as well...good to know I'm not the only one. Interesting I guess. Hopefully the ones that made it are dank!


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 5, 2021)

Sour D x GSC, got the gag reflex goin on, . Can't put it down. Feel like the commercial with the dad changing the diaper, turning to gag every other breath. Crazy taste pheno. Others are more cookie, but not much.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 6, 2021)

Anything you guys think i need to add to the collection? I think i need a Chem 91 x lemon or Chem d x lemon. And maybe a lemon x cheese?


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 6, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Anything you guys think i need to add to the collection? I think i need a Chem 91 x lemon or Chem d x lemon. And maybe a lemon x cheese?
> 
> View attachment 4788270


Need to pop them bad boys. Tk x Irene gonna be fire.


----------



## Renne (Jan 6, 2021)

I agree pop those TK x Irene!! 
I wanna see those heaters!!
The run Breeders Direct did of them on his Instagram page look insane!


----------



## hicountry1 (Jan 6, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Anything you guys think i need to add to the collection? I think i need a Chem 91 x lemon or Chem d x lemon. And maybe a lemon x cheese?


Looks like you have no T1000 crosses, I'd look at those as they have been fire for me so far!


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 6, 2021)

hicountry1 said:


> Looks like you have no T1000 crosses, I'd look at those as they have been fire for me so far!


Im not into anything with purple genetics. They leave a bad taste in my mouth. Literally. 




MInewgrow said:


> Need to pop them bad boys. Tk x Irene gonna be fire.





Renne said:


> I agree pop those TK x Irene!!
> I wanna see those heaters!!
> The run Breeders Direct did of them on his Instagram page look insane!


Yeah im excited to run the TK s1's too.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 6, 2021)

Oh boy.... GLO has a good sale going now. No more seeds for a long long long time. Like at least a week.



Puro Loco- Archive Seed Bank1$90.00Irene Kush x Chemdog D- CSI Humboldt1$80.00Zkittlez x Lemon Party- CSI Humboldt1$80.00Lemon Party x Chemdog D- CSI Humboldt1$80.00Triangle Kush S1- CSI Humboldt1$200.00GG4 x Chemdog D- CSI Humboldt1$80.00


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 6, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Oh boy.... GLO has a good sale going now. No more seeds for a long long long time. Like at least a week.
> 
> 
> 
> Puro Loco- Archive Seed Bank1$90.00Irene Kush x Chemdog D- CSI Humboldt1$80.00Zkittlez x Lemon Party- CSI Humboldt1$80.00Lemon Party x Chemdog D- CSI Humboldt1$80.00Triangle Kush S1- CSI Humboldt1$200.00GG4 x Chemdog D- CSI Humboldt1$80.00


whats the sale?


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 6, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> whats the sale?


TODAYS DEALS! ENDS AT MIDNIGHT PST! 

www.gloseedbank.com

SET SALES FOR EVERY BREEDER LISTED BELOW! PAY ATTENTION TO THE AMAZING DEALS ON RED SANGRIA AND CAPPUCCINO PLUS THE AMAZING DEALS ON THE LIT FARMS/GRANDIFLORA COLLAB & THE STRAINS LUST & LOVE. 

PLUS AN EXCLUSIVE DROP FROM LIT/GRANDIFLORA THAT IS EXTREMELY DISCOUNTED!

EXCLUSIVE CSI HUMBOLDT DROP!

WHEN YOU SPEND $250 YOU WILL RECEIVE $10 OFF, EVERY $300 YOU SPEND, YOU’LL RECEIVE AN EXTRA $15 OFF. EXAMPLE IF YOU SPEND $600 YOU WILL GET $30 OFF. THE $10, $15 ETC ARE APPLIED WHEN YOU SPEND $250 OR MORE NOT COUNTING SHIPPING. FOR EXAMPLE, IF THE PRODUCTS YOU ORDER ARE $245 AND YOU ONLY REACH THE $250 MARK BECAUSE YOU HAVE TO ADD $10 FOR SHIPPING, THAT DOESN’T RECEIVE THE $10 OFF. 

REMINDER- THESE DEALS WON’T BE REFLECTED ON THE WEBSITE. SIMPLY PLACE YOUR ORDER AND WAIT FOR YOUR INVOICE. YOUR INVOICE WILL REFLECT THESE DISCOUNTED PRICES!

HARD TO FIND PACKS FROM MY PERSONAL COLLECTION ON THE SITE 

Compound Genetics Grape Gasoline hybrids-
$20 OFF THE ALREADY DISCOUNTED PRICE! EXCLUDES KHALIFA MINTS X GRAPE GASOLINE!!! ( That’s $20 off each pack!)

LIT FARMS
NEW EXCLUSIVE STRAINS- 
Cherry Dosidos x Project 4516 fems
Unicorn Poop ( Thug Pug) x Project 4516 fems
Sunset Octane ( Seed Junky) x Project 4516 fems 
1 pack $160
2 packs $310
THESE CROSSES ARE 100% EXCLUSIVE AND THIS SALE IS ONLY APPLICABLE TODAY ( These are getting low) 

LIT/Grandiflora Project 4516 collab hybrids, plus Lust & Love
1 pack-$125
2 packs-$245( 5 packs for $245 including the 3 free packs you’ll receive for buying 2 packs!) 
*RED SANGRIA AND CAPPUCCINO*
1 pack-$105
2 packs-$200

ALL OTHER LIT FARMS PACKS
1 pack-$95
2 packs-$180 ( 5 packs for $180 including the 3 free packs you’ll receive for buying 2 packs!)

Motorboat-(Motorbreath 15 x Fleetwood MAC x Project 4516)
Red Sangria- ( Gorilla Glue 4 x Gelato 45) x Project 4516
Cappuccino- Sundae Driver x ( Flo x Dosidos) x Project 4516 
EVERY LIT PACK COMES WITH A FREE PACK OF IDGAF-WATERMELON OG X PLUM WINE. PLUM WINE IS (FLO X DOSIDOS)
EVERY 2 PACKS OF LIT GEAR COMES WITH 2 PACKS OF WATERMELON OG X PLUM WINE AND 1 PACK OF KY JEALOUS- WATERMELON MIMOSA X ( GELATO 41 X SUNSET SHERBERT BX1) 

SIN CITY SEEDS-
1 pack- $60
2 packs-$115 ( excludes Blue Power bx2)
Blue Power bx2-$140 a pack 

SOL FIRE GARDENS- very limited 
1 pack-$65
2 packs-$125

CANNARADO GENETICS-
Apple Sundae
1 pack-$30
2 packs-$55

Birthday Cake hybrids 
1 pack-$50
2 packs-$95 ( some exclusions may apply, Read the description on the website to see if the Birthday cake hybrid you’re interested in is excluded from the sale)

ALL GREENLINE SEED CO CHERRY GELATO HYBRIDS-
1 pack-$70
2 packs-$135
NEW CROSSES 
SCARY MINTS- GHOST OG x ( OGKB X GDP) X ANIMAL MINTS F1
WEDDING CRASHER X CHERRY GELATO

GEORGIA GRAPE- GEORGIA PIE X ( GRAPE PIE X ANIMAL COOKIES) fems ARE BACK IN STOCK BUT VERY LIMITED 

GRAPE PIE X ANIMAL COOKIES FEM HYBRIDS 
1 pack-$55
2 packs-$105

LONDON POUND CAKE X KUSH MINTS 11 f2 HYBRIDS 
1 pack-$80
2 packs-$150

( OGKB X GDP) X ANIMAL MINTS F1 HYBRIDS 
1 pack-$100

ICE CREAM TOPPINGS HYBRIDS 
1 pack-$70
2 packs-$135
( EVERY 2 PACKS OF GREENLINE GEAR COMES WITH A RANDOMLY CHOSEN FREEBIE PACK!)

CSI HUMBOLDT- 
NEW FORBIDDEN FRUIT EXCLUSIVE HYBRIDS! OTHER THAN THE S1’s THESE WON’T BE RELEASED ANYWHERE ELSE! THE PRICE FOR THESE IS LISTED BELOW AND IS ONLY THIS PRICE FOR TODAY 
1 pack-$55
2 packs-$100

Triangle Kush s1
1-125
2-245

2 Triangle Kush crosses-100 

SMALL RESTOCK OF CSI HUMBOLDT ZKITTLEZ HYBRIDS!

*SPECIAL DEALS*
ALL CALI O, TRAINWRECK, DURBAN POISON AND UK CHEESE HYBRIDS 
1 pack-$50
2 packs-$90

1 pack of any CSI Humboldt cross other than the Triangle Kush / Forbidden Fruit hybrids for $55
2 packs of any CSI Humboldt cross other than Triangle Kush s1/ Forbidden Fruit hybrids for $100
4 packs of any CSI Humboldt cross other than Triangle Kush/ Forbidden Fruit hybrids for $190
Every 2 packs of CSI gear comes with a freebie pack provided by the breeder.

LIMITED CSI GEAR WITH SET PRICES!!
ZKITTLEZ S1-$100
PURPLE URKLE S1-$90
CHEM D X TRIANGLE KUSH-$65
BUBBA KUSH S1-$60
MENDO PURPS S1-$60

STRAY FOX RESTOCK OF THE LATEST DROP! 
$15 OFF THE HOLLYWOOD PURE KUSH FEMS! ( EXCLUDES HOLLYWOOD MARSHMALLOWS)
THE REST OF THE STRAY FOX GEAR-
2 packs-$75 excludes SOUR BUBBA SKUNK, WATERMELON HASH FIGHTER CALI O BLACK AND MOLLY ROSE 

MASSIVE CREATIONS-
1 pack-50

ENVY GENETICS- 
1 pack-$55
2 packs-$105 
EVERY 2 PACKS GETS A FREEBIE PACK OF LACTOSE- ICE CREAM CAKE X CALI SUNSET ( while supplies last) 

CLEARWATER GENETICS-
RUNTZ HYBRIDS other than Ice Cream Cake x Runtz, Maitai x Runtz, Dosidos x Runtz, Grape Preserves, Gelatti x Runtz and Brain Stew. ( these are all very limited)
Ice Cream Cake x Runtz-$150 ( 3 packs left)
Maitai 4 x Runtz-$150 (LAST PACK) 
Dosidos x Runtz- $130 ( limited) 
Brain Stew-$130(limited)
Grape Preserves-1-$100 2-$190 ( almost gone)
Gelatti x Runtz-1-$80 2-$155 (limited)

Project 4516 x Runtz- 
1 pack- $300 ( LAST PACK) 

CLEARWATER RUNTZ HYBRIDS-
1 pack-$75
2 packs-$140
3 packs-$205
EVERY 2 PACKS YOU BUY, YOU WILL RECEIVE A FREE PACK OF GELLO GELATO X CREAMSICLE AND ANOTHER RANDOMLY CHOSEN CREAMSICLE HYBRID 

CREAMSICLE HYBRIDS-
1 pack-$70
2 packs-$130
EVERY 2 PACKS YOU BUY, YOU WILL RECEIVE 3 RANDOMLY CHOSEN CREAMSICLE HYBRID PACKS FOR FREE! 5 PACKS FOR JUST $130!!!!( we are running out of freebies so this deal won’t be able to go on much longer!)

APPLE FRITTER S1, APPLE TARTZ, GARLATTI X APPLE FRITTER, STARDAWG X APPLE FRITTER, COCOMERO GELATTI X APPLE FRITTER 
1 pack-$75
2 packs-$145
3 packs-$205
EVERY 2 PACKS YOU BUY WILL COME WITH A FREE PACK OF GELLO GELATO X CREAMSICLE ( Garlatti x Apple Fritter will be the biggest surprise from all of the Apple Fritter hybrids!)
Fatso x Apple Fritter-$150
Ice Cream Cake x Apple Fritter-$150
Key Lime Mints x Apple Fritter-$140
Dosidos x Apple Fritter-$140

CLEARWATER PACKS FROM MY VAULT 
Blue Razzsicle-$300 ( last pack)
Zaitai-$140
Gingerbread Man-$130
Secret Stash-$150
Mint Smash-$160 ( last pack) 
Kiwi Candy-$100

ARCHIVE SEED BANK-* UPDATED DISCOUNTS ON THE SITE*
$15 OFF EVERY PACK( except the 3 packs listed below), ON TOP OF THE EXTREMELY DISCOUNTED PRICE ON THE WEBSITE! THIS INCLUDES DOSI CAKE, SCOTTI FACED & GELATO 33 x DOSIDOS!!

MELON FIZZ, PURO LOCO, TROPICAL FUSION- THIS DEAL IS CRAZY!
1 pack-$70
2 packs-$135

ARCHIVE SET PRICES!
TOYZ, FACE OFF IX, Z-FACE ARE JUST $150 A PACK!! THESE ARE SUPPOSED TO BE $250 A PACK!! 

SAVAGE GENETICS-
1 pack-$55
2 packs-$105 
EVERY PACK COMES WITH A FREEBIE PACK PROVIDED BY THE BREEDER. EITHER CHERRY PIE X HOOLIGANS OR MEATBREATH X HOOLIGANS. THE MAJORITY OF YOU WILL GET THE MEATBREATH HYBRID 

TOP DAWG SEEDS 
$10 OFF EACH PACK, ON TOP OF THE EXTREMELY DISCOUNTED PRICE ALREADY ON THE WEBSITE! 

EXOTIC GENETIX-
HUGE DISCOUNTS ALREADY ON THE WEBSITE. THESE PACKS ARE BEING SOLD FOR THE PRICE WE PAID! 

FOUNDING FATHERS GENETICS 
1 pack-$50
2 packs-$95
Excludes Runtz x Obama Kush
Runtz x Obama Kush
1 pack-$75
2 packs-$140

BODHI
1 pack $50
2 packs $95
3 packs-$135
Every 2 packs come with a freebie pack provided by Bodhi 

SWAMP BOYS SEEDS
LIMITED RESTOCK 
1 pack-$90
2 packs-$175

3rd COAST GENETICS 
EVERY PACK IS $10 OFF! SOME CROSSES HAVE JUST 2-3 PACKS LEFT! 

ALL FREEBIES ADVERTISED ARE WHILE SUPPLIES LAST! Thank you 

www.gloseedbank.com

THANK YOU ALL!


----------



## AaronHernadez (Jan 6, 2021)

Got my order from GLO today as well. Big Bad Wolf 2.0, headband x chem d, WiFi 43 x chem d and ghost og x chem 91. Freebies were backwoods bubba and GG4 fallen soldiers, pretty happy with those I think they go with the heavy gas/funk theme I was going for.


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 6, 2021)

Pure t1000 - this is around day 21

I love all things t1000. It adds the "dank" factor to anything it touches


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 6, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> Got my order from GLO today as well. Big Bad Wolf 2.0, headband x chem d, WiFi 43 x chem d and ghost og x chem 91. Freebies were backwoods bubba and GG4 fallen soldiers, pretty happy with those I think they go with the heavy gas/funk theme I was going for.


Im geeked about my freebie pack of "Mud Dog" which is "Chem 3 or 4" X Chem 91.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 6, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> I love all things t1000. It adds the "dank" factor to anything it touches


I tell all my friends this! T1000 is special.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 6, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> TODAYS DEALS! ENDS AT MIDNIGHT PST!
> 
> www.gloseedbank.com
> 
> ...


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I received the same email on Monday the 4th, meaning the sales ended Monday night at midnight.


----------



## slacker140 (Jan 6, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I received the same email on Monday the 4th, meaning the sales ended Monday night at midnight.


He sends a new email almost every day saying sale ends at midnight. It's been a sale ending at midnight for 2 months that I've seen it.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 6, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> Got my order from GLO today as well. Big Bad Wolf 2.0, headband x chem d, WiFi 43 x chem d and ghost og x chem 91. Freebies were backwoods bubba and GG4 fallen soldiers, pretty happy with those I think they go with the heavy gas/funk theme I was going for.


when did you order?

I want to put another order in but i already have 5 orders im still waiting on because of USPS

I still havent received my black friday order yet and GLO shipped it out about a month ago

i might hold off on ordering stuff until this mail stuff gets back to normal


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 6, 2021)

Nah. The sale is still in effect.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Jan 6, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> when did you order?
> 
> I want to put another order in but i already have 5 orders im still waiting on because of USPS
> 
> ...


Wow that sucks to hear about man. I was prepared to wait weeks for this order but I’m in mass so I got my order extremely fast. He just dropped it in the mail yesterday.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 6, 2021)

What a gong show going on today. Most of you have the advantage of having great US breeders to access very easily and most times I’m jealous but today I’m glad I live where I do. 

What does T1000 yield like? Would it be fairly stretchy like Og’s but more sturdy? There’s not much on Old Family Purple F2 so figured I’d ask about the T1000. The mom in this cross must be a selection of his own where he calls it Old Family Purple, otherwise it would be a T1000 S1?


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 6, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> What a gong show going on today. Most of you have the advantage of having great US breeders to access very easily and most times I’m jealous but today I’m glad I live where I do.
> 
> What does T1000 yield like? Would it be fairly stretchy like Og’s but more sturdy? There’s not much on Old Family Purple F2 so figured I’d ask about the T1000. The mom in this cross must be a selection of his own where he calls it Old Family Purple, otherwise it would be a T1000 S1?


Its a big country, im not worried lol


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 6, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Im geeked about my freebie pack of "Mud Dog" which is "Chem 3 or 4" X Chem 91.


It’s strong and terpy but a little leafy and watch for herms. Clean lowers


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 6, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> TODAYS DEALS! ENDS AT MIDNIGHT PST!
> 
> www.gloseedbank.com
> 
> ...


I grabbed the z1000 and bubblegum X forbidden fruit. I got the gg4 fallen soldiers on my last order. Really hoping for a bubba crossed to something other than pck, fingers crossed.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jan 6, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Im geeked about my freebie pack of "Mud Dog" which is "Chem 3 or 4" X Chem 91.


Ran 3. Uniformly larfy, leafy, low yielding, mouth coating chem. Probably the most powerful in effect outta many including TkS1, sfv x 91, et al. You will probably dig em. Except at trim time


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jan 6, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> It’s strong and terpy but a little leafy and watch for herms. Clean lowers


Yeah just as Jewelrunner says. Guess I just second him lol


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Jan 6, 2021)

I sent my money order for my MPU 3.5 on 12/22, priority mail from Oklahoma to California, and it was just delivered to him today.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 6, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Im not into anything with purple genetics. They leave a bad taste in my mouth. Literally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a bunch of the lemon tree/lemon party crosses but after seeing the sherbert x Irene and lemon party x Irene I’m most excited about the sherb x lemon party. They both frost out the Irene a ton.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 7, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I grabbed the z1000 and bubblegum X forbidden fruit. I got the gg4 fallen soldiers on my last order. Really hoping for a bubba crossed to something other than pck, fingers crossed.


That PCK sucks!  the smell and taste gives me a headache. It reminds me of citronella, which I believe I have an over exposure sensitivity to.
The PCK stank is so powerful in a cross that it even drowns out the Chem 91.
I have such an aversion to it that I can detect it on many of the Ace and Cannabiogen crosses.
They used the PCK to beef up a few of their sativas.
I grew a pack of Bodhi's Jungle Spice and guess what, there it was.
I'm convinced that the "landrace Congo" used by Bodhi has origins with Ace or Cannabiogen and has PCK in it.

Some people love it, I guess.


----------



## Renne (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks Bakersfield I was curious what the smell and taste was like on the PCK? Would you say it has any Kush smell and taste or not at all?
Cheers Renne


----------



## BugattiOH (Jan 7, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Thought this was a cool shot of my MPU 3.5 , original seed and root.
> View attachment 4787012


Have you or anyone else seen any pix of Mendo Purp #35? I've seen #54 but no sign of #35


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 7, 2021)

Renne said:


> Thanks Bakersfield I was curious what the smell and taste was like on the PCK? Would you say it has any Kush smell and taste or not at all?
> Cheers Renne


No Kush as far as any OG Kush, Bubba, Master or any Afghani I've come across.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jan 7, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> No Kush as far as any OG Kush, Bubba, Master or any Afghani I've come across.


I share your disdain of PCK! I grew a couple out from someone (not csi) a few years back. They all had that flavor and it wasn't anything I'd grow again. Then I read how it dominates crosses. I have like 50 of those lot 21 ibl now. I'd give them away, but I'm too nice to do that to someone lol jk the buddy I grew them out for a buddy who is obsessed with Jager and wanted me to see if they had anything in common. Actually, I think he might have had a Jager PcK cross. They were all uniformly short little purple plans that tasted like doo doo and gave me a headache too.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 7, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I share your disdain of PCK! I grew a couple out from someone (not csi) a few years back. They all had that flavor and it wasn't anything I'd grow again. Then I read how it dominates crosses. I have like 50 of those lot 21 ibl now. I'd give them away, but I'm too nice to do that to someone lol jk the buddy I grew them out for a buddy who is obsessed with Jager and wanted me to see if they had anything in common. Actually, I think he might have had a Jager PcK cross. They were all uniformly short little purple plans that tasted like doo doo and gave me a headache too.


It’s so inbred that it just dominates crosses. I had a pack of bubba x pck and I gave it away. I don’t have time or space for that shit. I would be good with that bubba x Panama red, what’s the backwoods bubba cross whoever said they got that pack?


----------



## Jon Galt (Jan 7, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I don’t have time or space for that shit.


Hahaha


----------



## Burton79 (Jan 7, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> It’s so inbred that it just dominates crosses. I had a pack of bubba x pck and I gave it away. I don’t have time or space for that shit. I would be good with that bubba x Panama red, what’s the backwoods bubba cross whoever said they got that pack?


The only things I found on Backwoods x Bubba are 4-5 years old:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BLPtzQbDh8f/

And this on another forum where Nspecta said: "The Backwoods cut is a mystery, no-name cut my boy sourced in the backwoods outside Portland Oregon...it smells/tastes like lemon peels, has a very high calyx to leaf ratio, a solid structure, grows good inside & out, and is fairly early to finish. I have pics of it somewhere. Crossed it to Bubba...and have been giving it out as freebies at various events.  "


----------



## BugattiOH (Jan 7, 2021)

Where does one start with these freebs? 

Any of these worth the energy?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 7, 2021)

BugattiOH said:


> Where does one start with these freebs?
> 
> Any of these worth the energy?


No idea about his Panama red but it sounds like an interesting cross. Legend og x snow would be top of the list for me. I have a few packs of death row and that one looks nice from the pics I’ve seen on IG, which is like 2 buried in nspectas feed


----------



## BugattiOH (Jan 7, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> No idea about his Panama red but it sounds like an interesting cross. Legend og x snow would be top of the list for me. I have a few packs of death row and that one looks nice from the pics I’ve seen on IG, which is like 2 buried in nspectas feed





JewelRunner said:


> No idea about his Panama red but it sounds like an interesting cross. Legend og x snow would be top of the list for me. I have a few packs of death row and that one looks nice from the pics I’ve seen on IG, which is like 2 buried in nspectas feed


Good ole Days definitely on the list for both indoor n out. Check these pix I found on IG of G.O.D. I'll have to peep that Death Row & legend-og/Snow on his page bc those stood out in my mind too


----------



## kwigybo88 (Jan 7, 2021)

I see CSI is now on SHN but they're only selling the S1's. Get the hybrids going guys, I need that TKxChem D.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Jan 7, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> The only things I found on Backwoods x Bubba are 4-5 years old:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BLPtzQbDh8f/
> ...


Lol yeah that’s all I could find on em too. So I got 5 year old freebies that’s kinda lame but I can’t complain when packs were 2 for 100.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 7, 2021)

BugattiOH said:


> Where does one start with these freebs?
> 
> Any of these worth the energy?


The panama sounds interesting and the TK and GSC fallen soldiers should be good but who knows what they are crossed with.


----------



## BugattiOH (Jan 7, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> The panama sounds interesting and the TK and GSC fallen soldiers should be good but who knows what they are crossed with.


G.O.D. and Black Row heading to the waterpark soon! I'll throw the rest in 2gals outside and see what becomes.


----------



## slacker140 (Jan 7, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> That PCK sucks!  the smell and taste gives me a headache. It reminds me of citronella, which I believe I have an over exposure sensitivity to.
> The PCK stank is so powerful in a cross that it even drowns out the Chem 91.
> I have such an aversion to it that I can detect it on many of the Ace and Cannabiogen crosses.
> They used the PCK to beef up a few of their sativas.
> ...


Dang, I just planted 2 crossed with bubba cause leafly lied to me and told me it would be berry, fruity, caramel. Oh well, at least they were free.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 7, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> Dang, I just planted 2 crossed with bubba cause leafly lied to me and told me it would be berry, fruity, caramel. Oh well, at least they were free.


 You'll either love it or hate it. Let us know haha


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 7, 2021)

BugattiOH said:


> Have you or anyone else seen any pix of Mendo Purp #35? I've seen #54 but no sign of #35


MPU 3.5 is Mendo Purple Urkle 3.5

Its a cross,not a Mendo Purp S1 pheno like the 54


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 7, 2021)

BugattiOH said:


> Where does one start with these freebs?
> 
> Any of these worth the energy?


Hong Kong Phooey is some good smoke

slightly sativa leaning but not racy at all...big yielder,actually does smell like poop but its not a disgusting smell lol

the Legend OG x Snow should be good too


----------



## slacker140 (Jan 7, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> MPU 3.5 is Mendo Purple Urkle 3.5
> 
> Its a cross,not a Mendo Purp S1 pheno like the 54


No, it's listed as the #35 s1 pheno crossed with purple urkle clone.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 7, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> No, it's listed as the #35 s1 pheno crossed with purple urkle clone.


you're right,my apologies

i went thru his instagram and he has pics of a bunch of different phenos but not the 35


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 7, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> The only things I found on Backwoods x Bubba are 4-5 years old:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BLPtzQbDh8f/
> ...


Those look leafy and not very frosty so I’m hoping I don’t get that pack either. I’ve only ordered thru glo so far my freebies have been one muddog which I ran, two Black Death, one Hong Kong, one t1000 fallen, and one gg4 fallen. And that pck bubba I gave away. I wouldn’t mind another Black Death so I could do a decent hunt.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 8, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Hong Kong Phooey is some good smoke
> 
> slightly sativa leaning but not racy at all...big yielder,actually does smell like poop but its not a disgusting smell lol
> 
> the Legend OG x Snow should be good too



Ran one of those HKP outside full sun , grew like a mutant plant kind of. Smelled sweet no poopy smell and was not uplifting. But I’d still run all those seeds just to for the thrill of watching ganja grow.


----------



## toomp (Jan 8, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> Dang, I just planted 2 crossed with bubba cause leafly lied to me and told me it would be berry, fruity, caramel. Oh well, at least they were free.


it will be fine. I use to run a purple afghan kush that i think was really pck x bubba. they where great plants


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 8, 2021)

I have a couple of freebie packs of Pine Tar Kush that I'm curious to try.
Does anyone here have experience with the PTK, especially CSI's open pollination preservation offering?


----------



## hicountry1 (Jan 8, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I have a couple of freebie packs of Pine Tar Kush that I'm curious to try.
> Does anyone here have experience with the PTK, especially CSI's open pollination preservation offering?


All mine hermed big time, all got tossed in week 3, heard you only want to run them outside.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 8, 2021)

hicountry1 said:


> All mine hermed big time, all got tossed in week 3, heard you only want to run them outside.


Wow, that's good to know.
Thanks for the ounce of prevention.


----------



## Panaelous (Jan 8, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Wow, that's good to know.
> Thanks for the ounce of prevention.


Xmas bud is a finicky bitch too


----------



## Paddletail (Jan 8, 2021)

Things you wish you knew before you hopped on the next to last pack....


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 8, 2021)

Panaelous said:


> Xmas bud is a finicky bitch too


How did that Xmas bud turn out?
I've got a few freebie packs of them as well.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Jan 8, 2021)

Landrace genes...bring em inside, herm city. Find the ones that dont and use to breed. Im sure that wouldve been Tom Hill's intent.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jan 8, 2021)

Today i copped 

Chem d x triangle kush 75.00
Irene kush x chem d 80.00
Mendo purp x purple indica 80.00

From glow anybody grown these any feedback


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 8, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Landrace genes...bring em inside, herm city. Find the ones that dont and use to breed. Im sure that wouldve been Tom Hill's intent.


It's a far cry from the old Williams Wonder strain that supposedly had to have its flower initiated indoors.


----------



## The Crystal Assasin (Jan 8, 2021)

I am looking at his GSC s1 offering. How old are the seeds, or is this a relatively recent project? Any seed bank that is taking credit cards?


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 9, 2021)

bobdagrowah said:


> Today i copped
> 
> Chem d x triangle kush 75.00
> Irene kush x chem d 80.00
> ...


I think they are all pretty much brand new drops


----------



## sdd420 (Jan 9, 2021)

The s1s are new. The oldest are probably the bubba crosses.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 9, 2021)

bobdagrowah said:


> Today i copped
> 
> Chem d x triangle kush 75.00
> Irene kush x chem d 80.00
> ...


Those should come out to like 150 with his deals. If you add another pack to your order you’ll get another freebie pack, 1 for every 2. Those are all new crosses, I think I’ve seen pics of the chem d x tk on Instagram though


----------



## Panaelous (Jan 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> How did that Xmas bud turn out?
> I've got a few freebie packs of them as well.


Nice pine aroma sweeter then a 91 pinesol kinda thing had a weird pickle smell too they were so finicky I will retry later in life


----------



## unfiltered (Jan 9, 2021)

Just reporting on a Chem 91 S1 that I harvested several months ago. I was not happy during the growth and initial sampling because there was no aroma during the growth and it didn't seem to be potent after sampling it with only a couple of weeks of curing. HOWEVER, after several months of curing, it smell strong chemical and good balance potency. I reach for it more than my other jars now. Really enjoying it now. I popped only one seed. Now, I look forward to doing a pheno hunt of the rest of the seeds.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jan 9, 2021)

unfiltered said:


> Just reporting on a Chem 91 S1 that I harvested several months ago. I was not happy during the growth and initial sampling because there was no aroma during the growth and it didn't seem to be potent after sampling it with only a couple of weeks of curing. HOWEVER, after several months of curing, it smell strong chemical and good balance potency. I reach for it more than my other jars now. Really enjoying it now. I popped only one seed. Now, I look forward to doing a pheno hunt of the rest of the seeds.


Good to hear. I have 5 packs. Been waiting for an all s1 run of several strains. Was actually gonna skip the 91, but I think I'll run 3 or 4


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 9, 2021)

unfiltered said:


> Just reporting on a Chem 91 S1 that I harvested several months ago. I was not happy during the growth and initial sampling because there was no aroma during the growth and it didn't seem to be potent after sampling it with only a couple of weeks of curing. HOWEVER, after several months of curing, it smell strong chemical and good balance potency. I reach for it more than my other jars now. Really enjoying it now. I popped only one seed. Now, I look forward to doing a pheno hunt of the rest of the seeds.





Mrsmokestacks said:


> Good to hear. I have 5 packs. Been waiting for an all s1 run of several strains. Was actually gonna skip the 91, but I think I'll run 3 or 4


I passed on them after reading of some very disappointed runs of them.
I'm glad unfiltered enjoys the smoke.
If Mrsmokestacks run 3 or 4 packs perhaps something truly awesome will be found.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 9, 2021)

I finally recieved my BDSB order a couple days ago. They took about a 7000 mile trip to get here.


What's messed up is another order I made out of the LA area went to Memphis, Tn instead of directly to the AK like normal.
They must be redirecting mail from fulled up distribution centers to less busy ones.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jan 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I passed on them after reading of some very disappointed runs of them.
> I'm glad unfiltered enjoys the smoke.
> If Mrsmokestacks run 3 or 4 packs perhaps something truly awesome will be found.


Sorry I meant 3 or 4 beans. I'm not that big of a baller lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 10, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Sorry I meant 3 or 4 beans. I'm not that big of a baller lol


You might get lucky then.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 11, 2021)

GSC x Humboldt snow... some thick bitches with a slow veg. Probably shouldn't have topped them


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 11, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> GSC x Humboldt snow... some thick bitches with a slow veg. Probably shouldn't have topped them
> View attachment 4792741


I wish breeders would indicate what to expect for veg speed. I fill a 5x5 with only 4 plants so its really important to know when to start each one. 

I beat the big girls back several times and the little girl still never caught up. Like i would take entire branches off the big girls and just leave a single node and they still bounced back way faster than the plant that got very little training (topped it once and gutted some of the lower foliage).


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 11, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> I wish breeders would indicate what to expect for veg speed. I fill a 5x5 with only 4 plants so its really important to know when to start each one.
> 
> I beat the big girls back several times and the little girl still never caught up. Like i would take entire branches off the big girls and just leave a single node and they still bounced back way faster than the plant that got very little training (topped it once and gutted some of the lower foliage).
> 
> View attachment 4793035


I have found that the afghani broadleaf dominant strains are slow in veg.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 11, 2021)

Anyone who places an order from GLO on 12/31 get a shipment or receive package yet? I paid ASAP I’m used to them shipping super fast. I bought the forbidden fruit hybrids. Can’t fuxking wait planting ASAP.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 11, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Anyone who places an order from GLO on 12/31 get a shipment or receive package yet? I paid ASAP I’m used to them shipping super fast. I bought the forbidden fruit hybrids. Can’t fuxking wait planting ASAP.


Funny you mention that! I placed 2 orders around that time, one being some FF crosses. Received everything but the FF crosses so far.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 11, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Funny you mention that! I placed 2 orders around that time, one being some FF crosses. Received everything but the FF crosses so far.


Yeah I’m not blasting him I understand the world circumstances that are out of our control or whatever. Just didn’t get email response hoped everything was ok. No hate. I have only had a good experience many times.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 11, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Yeah I’m not blasting him I understand the world circumstances that are out of our control or whatever. Just didn’t get email response hoped everything was ok. No hate. I have only had a good experience many times.


Oh yeah same here, no hate. Just odd that I would recieve an order placed after the FF crosses...before.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 11, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I have found that the afghani broadleaf dominant strains are slow in veg.


Thing is the leaves arent particularly broad on that plant. I would say they are actually almost identical to the plant on the top left and she is mostly sativa and the biggest of the 4. Top right and bottom left plants have more broad leaves than the bottom right plant. Im starting to think anything with "chocolate" in it is a super slow vegger.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 11, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Thing is the leaves arent particularly broad on that plant. I would say they are actually almost identical to the plant on the top left and she is mostly sativa and the biggest of the 4. Top right and bottom left plants have more broad leaves than the bottom right plant. Im starting to think anything with "chocolate" in it is a super slow vegger.


Does the chocolate come from the Chocolate Thai?
I have no experience with chocolate genetics, I wonder if it's a super inbred trait?


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 11, 2021)

Yes I believe the chocolate comes from chocolate thai. My plant is chocolate diesel x blueberry hashplant. Diesel, blueberry, and hashplant all veg normally so I can only assume its the chocolate. Ive seen a couple videos of commercial growers running things like "chocolope" saying those vegged crazy slow and kind of fucked up the rotation but people loved them so much they had to grow them. Chocolope also has hashplant in it too now that i look it up so maybe hashplant is a crazy slow vegger too?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 11, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Yes I believe the chocolate comes from chocolate thai. My plant is chocolate diesel x blueberry hashplant. Diesel, blueberry, and hashplant all veg normally so I can only assume its the chocolate. Ive seen a couple videos of commercial growers running things like "chocolope" saying those vegged crazy slow and kind of fucked up the rotation but people loved them so much they had to grow them. Chocolope also has hashplant in it too now that i look it up so maybe hashplant is a crazy slow vegger too?S


I believe you could be right on the hashplant.
Some of the most broadleaf crosses I've grown were hashplant crosses.

I wonder how all those Bodhi crosses of 88G13/HP
do for vigor. My only grow of those was the Heavenly Hashplant which was very slow as well.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 11, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I believe you could be right on the hashplant.
> Some of the most broadleaf crosses I've grown were hashplant crosses.
> 
> I wonder how all those Bodhi crosses of 88G13/HP
> do for vigor. My only grow of those was the Heavenly Hashplant which was very slow as well.


They seem to veg fairly good in bohdi’s crosses. They seem to have a decent stretch when paired with a sativa hybrid. I did Super silver hashplant and black triangle. I find old Kush lines very slow to veg


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I believe you could be right on the hashplant.
> Some of the most broadleaf crosses I've grown were hashplant crosses.
> 
> I wonder how all those Bodhi crosses of 88G13/HP
> do for vigor. My only grow of those was the Heavenly Hashplant which was very slow as well.


The grapes 13 had good vigor but the 1 88 leaner was a slow girl and stayed short. Was the most resinous of the girls but no grape flavor.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 11, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The grapes 13 had good vigor but the 1 88 leaner was a slow girl and stayed short. Was the most resinous of the girls but no grape flavor.


Sounds like a nice strain.

I've done Mac Stomper which is slow as molasses.
I thought it could be the Grape Stomper that did this, but it could of just been a recombinant genetic cocktail of slow. Great affects though.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 11, 2021)

Very interesting. Ive really got no problem with slow veggers, i just need to know that they are a slow vegger so i can start them 2-4 weeks before whatever they are going to flower with. I will keep this in mind with both chocolate and hashplant strains.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 11, 2021)

I’m still waiting patiently for my replacement Old Family Purple F2 pack to arrive CSI said they’d replace a pack a bought through Insane Seeds. All germinated but only one grew past cotyledons. He figures something happened to them at customs. I was stoked to finally run something CSI. Had to pop a few Hashbangers to fill in for the OFP.
Super silver hashplant x Headbanger.
Hopefully my pack gets here so I can run them before summer heat hits


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 11, 2021)

Glo posted some shots of loompa x tk packs on IG. They aren’t on the site yet, but I’m sure they’ll be available soon if anyone is interested


----------



## Burton79 (Jan 12, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> I’m still waiting patiently for my replacement Old Family Purple F2 pack to arrive CSI said they’d replace a pack a bought through Insane Seeds. All germinated but only one grew past cotyledons. He figures something happened to them at customs. I was stoked to finally run something CSI. Had to pop a few Hashbangers to fill in for the OFP.
> Super silver hashplant x Headbanger.
> Hopefully my pack gets here so I can run them before summer heat hits


That's nice of CSI to replace a pack sold by a vender.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 12, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> That's nice of CSI to replace a pack sold by a vender.


Yes it was nice of him to say he’d replace the pack. He didn’t send any confirmation of resending the seeds since December 12 so hopefully he’s good to his word and it’s just the mail service.


----------



## slacker140 (Jan 12, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Anyone who places an order from GLO on 12/31 get a shipment or receive package yet? I paid ASAP I’m used to them shipping super fast. I bought the forbidden fruit hybrids. Can’t fuxking wait planting ASAP.


I'd send him an email if you still haven't gotten tracking. I order two forbidden fruit crosses a week ago and got my tracking number today.


----------



## Cocabam (Jan 12, 2021)

If anyone knows of any sales on Triangle Kush S1 please post something here, I missed the sale at gandlapparel and I dont know how to get on their email list.


----------



## slacker140 (Jan 12, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> If anyone knows of any sales on Triangle Kush S1 please post something here, I missed the sale at gandlapparel and I dont know how to get on their email list.


He has an email in his Instagram that you can request his sales for the day. Sometimes he just randomly automatically sends me emails but usually I'll have to request it every time I want the current prices.
therealflavorcreator
therealflavorcreator2


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 13, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> I'd send him an email if you still haven't gotten tracking. I order two forbidden fruit crosses a week ago and got my tracking number today.


Heck yeah just got it! Can’t wait!


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 13, 2021)

tk x bubble gum


the white x durban


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 13, 2021)

gorgeous nugs, hows she smell?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 13, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> gorgeous nugs, hows she smell?


2nd'd. That bubblegum X TK looks excellent. Any gum in her? she really seems to fatten crosses up!


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 13, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> tk x bubble gum
> View attachment 4795773
> 
> the white x durban
> View attachment 4795775


Looks tasty


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 13, 2021)

oh yeah, straight up big league chew


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 14, 2021)

tk x bubblegum just made me kneejerk reach for my head stash jar, beautiful


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 14, 2021)

Ghost Cookies clone, Last 2 pics are day 64 of flower





A lower branch broke off and I got to test it a little early, I can tell this will be really good and I'll try to keep this cut around.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 14, 2021)

Idk which one to pop they both sound so good... I lucked out and got the Panama x bubba pak pretty stoked.


----------



## Burton79 (Jan 14, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Idk which one to pop they both sound so good... I lucked out and got the Panama x bubba pak pretty stoked.View attachment 4796532


Nice score. Those Bubblegum x Forbidden Fruit beans look large.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 14, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> Nice score. Those Bubblegum x Forbidden Fruit beans look large.


Dude they’re HUGE. The bubblegum looks super swole so it makes sense I suppose


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 14, 2021)

Mendo Purple x Girl Scout Cookies


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 14, 2021)

looks super fire, i snagged mendo purps s1 and gsc s1 a month or two ago... he included mendo purps x gsc full pack freebie, i didnt even think of the cross, but look at that. really wish i had bigger plant counts, but sure glad i have the ones i do!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 14, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Mendo Purple x Girl Scout Cookies
> View attachment 4796655
> View attachment 4796682


What kind of smells are you getting from her?


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 14, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> What kind of smells are you getting from her?


Couldnt tell you at the moment, the plant next to her always distracts me with its smell that I don’t ever bother giving it a sniff but i’ll do that for you soon


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 14, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Couldnt tell you at the moment, the plant next to her always distracts me with its smell that I don’t ever bother giving it a sniff but i’ll do that for you soon


Who’s beside her?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 14, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Idk which one to pop they both sound so good... I lucked out and got the Panama x bubba pak pretty stoked.View attachment 4796532


man, all of them. that bubble gum x forbidden fruit is going to be like those 5 gum commericals

make sure you get around to that hollywood marshmellow tho, stray loves playing with fire. his tres fighter is killer, my favorite jar right now


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 14, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Who’s beside her?


Not a CSI strain but Bubble Dreams (Indiana Bubblegum IBL x Sunshine Daydream) a chuck someone gave me. It smells bubbalicious


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 14, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Not a CSI strain but Bubble Dreams (Indiana Bubblegum IBL x Sunshine Daydream) a chuck someone gave me. It smells bubbalicious


I’m running two pheno’s of Sunshine Daydream and they smell great so I understand your attraction. Good luck


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 14, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Idk which one to pop they both sound so good... I lucked out and got the Panama x bubba pak pretty stoked.View attachment 4796532


I would pop that Hollywood Marshmellows first

out of the CSI packs I'd got with the Bubblegum/Forbidden Fruit


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 14, 2021)

I recieved my order for 2 Uzbekistani and 1 BBW V2
As you can see he hooked me up.




Here is day 36 on a couple of Crude Fuel.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 15, 2021)

I’m getting to try Jager today for the first time. I don’t usually have access to grow or smoke these cuts and crosses that most people do but I was at a friends place earlier talking pot and he gets out a ladder to retrieve some Jager. Im interested to see if this is legit. First smell I pick up is Anise and fuel but sweet maybe. 100g container was hard to put down.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jan 15, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> I’m getting to try Jager today for the first time. I don’t usually have access to grow or smoke these cuts and crosses that most people do but I was at a friends place earlier talking pot and he gets out a ladder to retrieve some Jager. Im interested to see if this is legit. First smell I pick up is Anise and fuel but sweet maybe. 100g container was hard to put down. View attachment 4797317


Jager is usually dark purple. Especially outdoor Jager. Millerville was sending flower to my friends. It was 'pot of gold' My buddy told them that it was obviously just a crappy hindu Kush pheno and to send no more pot of gold next year because it was garb. They were all offended when he said that he'd found better hindu phenos in a 2 light indoor setup. The next year they were all stoked. 'we found a better pheno!' When the flower started arriving it was like hell yeah you did!


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jan 15, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I recieved my order for 2 Uzbekistani and 1 BBW V2
> As you can see he hooked me up.
> 
> View attachment 4797018
> ...


I've been wondering about those Uzbekistani IBLs. Haven't really wanted to start the pine tar or the pakistani chitral (shitral) kush. I wonder what those Uzbekistani are like.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 15, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I've been wondering about those Uzbekistani IBLs. Haven't really wanted to start the pine tar or the pakistani chitral (shitral) kush. I wonder what those Uzbekistani are like.


I haven't heard anything about CSI's Uzbekistani, but I've heard many good thing about Taskenti from Cannabiogen and from the description on the web site it sounds like both Nspecta and Bodhi may have obtained the genetics from him.
I hear it is Afghan like in appearance, but grows to 3 plus meters in height.
The high is supposed to be more cerebral as well.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 15, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I haven't heard anything about CSI's Uzbekistani, but I've heard many good thing about Taskenti from Cannabiogen and from the description on the web site it sounds like both Nspecta and Bodhi may have obtained the genetics from him.
> I hear it is Afghan like in appearance, but grows to 3 plus meters in height.
> The high is supposed to be more cerebral as well.


Would it be similar to this? I thought afghani’s were all indica.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 15, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Would it be similar to this? I thought afghani’s were all indica.


Far from being scientific Afghani is considered the extreme end of broadleaf expression and Indica is not as accurate, when most of the Indian cultivars are more narrow leaf.
Afghani plants are typically very short and stout.



Uzebeki is much taller or so I hear, with little info I can find.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 15, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Far from being scientific Afghani is considered the extreme end of broadleaf expression and Indica is not as accurate, when most of the Indian cultivars are more narrow leaf.
> Afghani plants are typically very short and stout.
> 
> View attachment 4797667
> ...


Awesome photos!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 15, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Far from being scientific Afghani is considered the extreme end of broadleaf expression and Indica is not as accurate, when most of the Indian cultivars are more narrow leaf.
> Afghani plants are typically very short and stout.
> 
> View attachment 4797667
> ...


Pretty cool pics. Saw a description from Sannie saying up to a 4x stretch for their Uzebeki.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 15, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Pretty cool pics. Saw a description from Sannie saying up to a 4x stretch for their Uzebeki.


I'll prepare for major stretch as if they're sativas.
Hopefully they don't take forever in veg.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 15, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I'll prepare for major stretch as if they're sativas.
> Hopefully they don't take forever in veg.


Is this a Hashplant variety?


----------



## ApacheNinja (Jan 16, 2021)

Hello Canna Fam,I haven't been able to read through the entire thread due to time restraints, please forgive my ignorance. I'm running Big Bad Wolf (original) three phenos at the moment. One was stunted due to neglect of various types. I brought her out of it with lots of extra love. She sprung up with vigor after I got her out of the FFOF solo and into Royal gold king's mix 2 gal pot. After veg she went directly into a 25 gal fabric with no till living organic soil (my version of clacks mix) she's in week five of flower looking incredibly gorgeous and frosty, but she has no nose on the terps and no sticky icky from the trichomes... Are the Chem's known for being late to the party is is she a dud? This is my first rodeo with Chem of any kind in the grow room. Has anybody else experienced this issue and is it a issue at all? Thanks a million for any help or advice. Oh, we KNF, feed them great foliar mixes as well as top dress, drench and water our neuts on a alternate schedule. All of our other plants are reeking and sticky as glue (week six flower) this gal is a week behind but she should definitely be putting off funk by now. Right!?!?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jan 16, 2021)

ApacheNinja said:


> Hello Canna Fam,I haven't been able to read through the entire thread due to time restraints, please forgive my ignorance. I'm running Big Bad Wolf (original) three phenos at the moment. One was stunted due to neglect of various types. I brought her out of it with lots of extra love. She sprung up with vigor after I got her out of the FFOF solo and into Royal gold king's mix 2 gal pot. After veg she went directly into a 25 gal fabric with no till living organic soil (my version of clacks mix) she's in week five of flower looking incredibly gorgeous and frosty, but she has no nose on the terps and no sticky icky from the trichomes... Are the Chem's known for being late to the party is is she a dud? This is my first rodeo with Chem of any kind in the grow room. Has anybody else experienced this issue and is it a issue at all? Thanks a million for any help or advice. Oh, we KNF, feed them great foliar mixes as well as top dress, drench and water our neuts on a alternate schedule. All of our other plants are reeking and sticky as glue (week six flower) this gal is a week behind but she should definitely be putting off funk by now. Right!?!?


Every pheno is unique. Some aren't as impressive as others. Some are surprising after harvest and cure...


----------



## cosmicwisdom (Jan 17, 2021)

savage purple x t1000
(sfv og kush x purple urkle) x (triangle kush x purple urkle)

og leaner she wrecks
shorter bushy structure than a og kush clone


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 17, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Is this a Hashplant variety?


Yes, it is in the classic sense, that they are used for making hash.
Bodhi used it in some of his early releases and called it Uzbekistani Hashplant.


----------



## dopefest (Jan 17, 2021)

cosmicwisdom said:


> savage purple x t1000
> (sfv og kush x purple urkle) x (triangle kush x purple urkle)
> 
> og leaner she wrecks
> shorter bushy structure than a og kush clone


Looks super dank! Nice work.. What's the smell like? I'm running these now, mine are stretchy since they popped, def not what I was expecting...all of yours were shorty and stocky?


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 17, 2021)

Savage purple x t1000 looks phenomenal


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 17, 2021)

we keep flexing in this thread, might get to rival bodhi's.... only 53,958 more posts

@cosmicwisdom how many seeds did you pop to find that?


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Jan 17, 2021)

My absolutely least favorite part of growing, is trimming. I finished trimming my Lemon Tree x Zkittles last night 

Also finished trimming my GG4 x Bubblegum

Just one plant left now, going to trim my Ghost OG x Humboldt Snow tonight. Will update with pictures when I finish.


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Jan 19, 2021)

I finally received my BDSC (Breeders Direct Seed Co) order from over the Holidays. Sherbert x Irene and a pack of Purple Urkle S1's. They tossed in *one* single 3 pack of Good Ol' Days (Panama Red x Bubba Kush). After ordering directly from Nspecta on the CSI site and experiencing his absolute generosity I can't help but be a little chuffed by this snub from BDSC... What a mistake. Won't be ordering from them ever again any time soon. Anyone else experience something like this when you stray from the source?!


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 19, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> I finally received my BDSC (Breeders Direct Seed Co) order from over the Holidays. Sherbert x Irene and a pack of Purple Urkle S1's. They tossed in *one* single 3 pack of Good Ol' Days (Panama Red x Bubba Kush). After ordering directly from Nspecta on the CSI site and experiencing his absolute generosity I can't help but be a little chuffed by this snub from BDSC... What a mistake. Won't be ordering from them ever again any time soon. Anyone else experience something like this when you stray from the source?!


GLO for the deals, direct from CSI for anything else.


----------



## santacruztodd (Jan 19, 2021)

Yo heads!
I’m normally outdoor. But using this 2x2 section to test run strains/phenos for the summer grow clones. I have some scrog nets and was wondering if I should supercrop these to get some light in? The fan leaves are on steroids. The top left and right are T1000xTK and the runt at bottom right is PCK#7xBubba Kush (Project 7).
Thanks for any suggestions and Happy New Year


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 19, 2021)

santacruztodd said:


> Yo heads!
> I’m normally outdoor. But using this 2x2 section to test run strains/phenos for the summer grow clones. I have some scrog nets and was wondering if I should supercrop these to get some light in? The fan leaves are on steroids. The top left and right are T1000xTK and the runt at bottom right is PCK#7xBubba Kush (Project 7).
> Thanks for any suggestions and Happy New YearView attachment 4801230View attachment 4801231


I would remove the leaves, especially the four on top to allow light to reach the lower nodes


----------



## bodhipop (Jan 19, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> I finally received my BDSC (Breeders Direct Seed Co) order from over the Holidays. Sherbert x Irene and a pack of Purple Urkle S1's. They tossed in *one* single 3 pack of Good Ol' Days (Panama Red x Bubba Kush). After ordering directly from Nspecta on the CSI site and experiencing his absolute generosity I can't help but be a little chuffed by this snub from BDSC... What a mistake. Won't be ordering from them ever again any time soon. Anyone else experience something like this when you stray from the source?!


In the past I spent $260 on two 7-seed fem packs with no freebies included. Had to get the Patient Zero x Forum GSC out of stock everywhere else.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 19, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> I finally received my BDSC (Breeders Direct Seed Co) order from over the Holidays. Sherbert x Irene and a pack of Purple Urkle S1's. They tossed in *one* single 3 pack of Good Ol' Days (Panama Red x Bubba Kush). After ordering directly from Nspecta on the CSI site and experiencing his absolute generosity I can't help but be a little chuffed by this snub from BDSC... What a mistake. Won't be ordering from them ever again any time soon. Anyone else experience something like this when you stray from the source?!


I had the same experience and I will only buy CSI's gear from other vendors, if its something he doesn't list on his site.
However, I do like using BDSB.
I like their list of breeders and their overall vibe, or maybe it's the owners pin up style ganja photos.


----------



## skuba (Jan 19, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I had the same experience and I will only buy CSI's gear from other vendors, if its something he doesn't list on his site.
> However, I do like using BDSB.
> I like their list of breeders and their overall vibe, or maybe it's the owners pin up style ganja photos.


Man she is smokin hot


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 19, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> I finally received my BDSC (Breeders Direct Seed Co) order from over the Holidays. Sherbert x Irene and a pack of Purple Urkle S1's. They tossed in *one* single 3 pack of Good Ol' Days (Panama Red x Bubba Kush). After ordering directly from Nspecta on the CSI site and experiencing his absolute generosity I can't help but be a little chuffed by this snub from BDSC... What a mistake. Won't be ordering from them ever again any time soon. Anyone else experience something like this when you stray from the source?!


When I Order from GLO , never had a bad experience. Only been late once but no different than the others during covid19 stuff going on. The worst freebie giver in my experience is headie gardens. He is responsive to emails though and seems friendly in that regard.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Jan 19, 2021)

Excuse the rough trim, this was my last batch of trimming, my hands were tired and my scissors gunked up. Will probably go back and touch it up before smoking it, but its just for personal use so I’m not sweating it right now. This is the Ghost OG x Humboldt Snow. I grew This and the two plants from my last post, in a 4x4 with an HLG-550, in LOS. I got 7 oz out of the Lemon Tree x Zkittles, 9 oz out of the GG4 x Bubblegum, and 7 oz out of this plant, for a total of 23 Oz. Not the greatest yield wise, but the quality is there for sure. The terps drown out all other odors in the room they’re in, they all have unique profiles,


----------



## MyBallzItch (Jan 19, 2021)

A little old family purple getting rolled up


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 19, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> A little old family purple getting rolled upView attachment 4801683
> View attachment 4801684


Is this the OFP F2r or OFP?


----------



## MyBallzItch (Jan 20, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Is this the OFP F2r or OFP?


The original fems from a few years back. It has been the only pack that I liked EVERY plant so much that I bought the last 3 packs he had. I found my favorite and got some of that silver spray to self a branch. I'm not usually a huge purple urkle fan but at the time he said it was his favorite cross and it hasn't disappointed. Ive got a few sister wifey's started that I'm looking forward to seeing what this t1000 is all about


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 20, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> The original fems from a few years back. It has been the only pack that I liked EVERY plant so much that I bought the last 3 packs he had. I found my favorite and got some of that silver spray to self a branch. I'm not usually a huge purple urkle fan but at the time he said it was his favorite cross and it hasn't disappointed. Ive got a few sister wifey's started that I'm looking forward to seeing what this t1000 is all about


I got a pack of the F2r’s using T1000 but something happened to them and wouldn’t grow past cotyledons. CSI said they’d send a replacement pack I’m waiting about a month now and hopefully he didn’t forget me. My first CSI gear and I was excited to try it.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Jan 20, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> I got a pack of the F2r’s using T1000 but something happened to them and wouldn’t grow past cotyledons. CSI said they’d send a replacement pack I’m waiting about a month now and hopefully he didn’t forget me. My first CSI gear and I was excited to try it.


The entire pack I was just talking about that earlier. It's like "soooo... How long am I gonna grow out these cotyledons?" I've let them go weeks before without any real leaves


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 20, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> The entire pack I was just talking about that earlier. It's like "soooo... How long am I gonna grow out these cotyledons?" I've let them go weeks before without any real leaves


I let mine go too but only one grew leaves but stopped growing. He said it wasn’t a old cross but figured something happened to the seeds. Wish he would have messaged me to say they were sent


----------



## MyBallzItch (Jan 20, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> I let mine go too but only one grew leaves but stopped growing. He said it wasn’t a old cross but figured something happened to the seeds. Wish he would have messaged me to say they were sentView attachment 4802092View attachment 4802093


Good luck with that. I had an issue once that he straightened out. It did take a little while and there was at least a time, maybe two, where I had to drop a reminder email but in the end it worked out.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Jan 20, 2021)

Three queens (wifi x bubba)

Above average yield. My personal favorite bubba cross. Still get the bubba structure and mood lifting high (if u know u know) with a little added vigor from the wifi43. 

I only got two phenos out of the pack with my favorite being a squat bubba leaner completely finishing 9 weeks from flip.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 20, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Good luck with that. I had an issue once that he straightened out. It did take a little while and there was at least a time, maybe two, where I had to drop a reminder email but in the end it worked out.


I’ll wait another few weeks before I ask him anything. He’s probably like the rest of us being stoned and forgetful and everything is delayed with everything going on. If it was a $40 pack I’d say fuck it but that’s not the case. First time I ever had a problem like this but shit happens.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 20, 2021)

Grabbed a pack of headband x chem d and mendo purps x purple indica off glo. I'm for real done buying seeds now lol hope I get good freebies too


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Jan 20, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> I’ll wait another few weeks before I ask him anything. He’s probably like the rest of us being stoned and forgetful and everything is delayed with everything going on. If it was a $40 pack I’d say fuck it but that’s not the case. First time I ever had a problem like this but shit happens.


Yeah, Caleb is a really busy guy and he gets a ton of emails, hes good for it though. You just might have to remind him, he won’t be offended if you do.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Jan 20, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Grabbed a pack of headband x chem d and mendo purps x purple indica off glo. I'm for real done buying seeds now lol hope I get good freebies too


That’s what I say everytime I buy seeds. I’ve got probably 30-40 unopened seed packs right now, most of them CSI or Useful Seeds, yet in just the last month or so I bought a few packs from Irie genetics and I picked up a pack of the MPU 3.5 from CSI. I could stop buying seeds and probably have enough to last me a decade lol.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 20, 2021)

iShatterBladderz said:


> That’s what I say everytime I buy seeds. I’ve got probably 30-40 unopened seed packs right now, most of them CSI or Useful Seeds, yet in just the last month or so I bought a few packs from Irie genetics and I picked up a pack of the MPU 3.5 from CSI. I could stop buying seeds and probably have enough to last me a decade lol.


Haha same here I've actually done good the last 6mos and only grabbed a pack of grape preserves but that headband was calling me since headbanger is one of my favorite strains. Have at least 10 csi packs now


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Jan 20, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Haha same here I've actually done good the last 6mos and only grabbed a pack of grape preserves but that headband was calling me since headbanger is one of my favorite strains. Have at least 10 csi packs now


I‘m not going to lie, when I seen your post, I considered going and buying a pack myself. when I was in high school, good weed was hard to come by where I live, the vast majority was Reggie, but when good Bud started coming around (we called it KB back then, for Kind Bud) there was only a few strains floating around for the longest time. Headband, blue cheese and GDP. Headband was my favorite of the three so i smoked on that almost exclusively for a few months lol. Did you see any other headband crosses? I‘ve got so many Chem crosses already lol


----------



## BongChoi (Jan 20, 2021)

CSI's site has a Headband x Mendo Purps available but that's all I could find out there besides the Chem D x HB mentioned above.


----------



## Wayne55 (Jan 20, 2021)

Old family cookies coming along nicely


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 20, 2021)

I was playing in the garden tonight took a couple of pics of Crude fuel day 42.
She's starting to get her stink on, mostly an Og funk for now.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 20, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I was playing in the garden tonight took a couple of pics of Crude fuel day 42.
> She's starting to get her stink on, mostly an Og funk for now.
> View attachment 4802740View attachment 4802741


Damn son, that does look some greasy og to me...fucking a that bottom pic! Nice pheno dude.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 20, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I was playing in the garden tonight took a couple of pics of Crude fuel day 42.
> She's starting to get her stink on, mostly an Og funk for now.
> View attachment 4802740View attachment 4802741


Is that the lemon og funk? How many of those did you start?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 21, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Haha same here I've actually done good the last 6mos and only grabbed a pack of grape preserves but that headband was calling me since headbanger is one of my favorite strains. Have at least 10 csi packs now


the headbanger is sour D x biker kush, whereas loompas headband is a pure 100% OG clone only. Also goes by underdog OG. one of the rarer cuts for sure.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 21, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Is that the lemon og funk? How many of those did you start?


I'm not picking up any lemon at the moment. It's still early yet.

Every Og cross I've grown and even the Hollywood, Topanga Pure Kushes have a curry x mothball odor to them that is very similar to the Chems, but without the weird brass, garlic, B.O. and rot smells I pick up in the Chems.
It could just be the way I smell it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 21, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> the headbanger is sour D x biker kush, whereas loompas headband is a pure 100% OG clone only. Also goes by underdog OG. one of the rarer cuts for sure.


Loompas headband is fucking fire...we got flower packs of that stuff in like 2010/2011, remembered my buddy was legit always rocking a headband during the summer cause he was smoking himself stupid with it for months straight, was pretty funny.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 21, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> the headbanger is sour D x biker kush, whereas loompas headband is a pure 100% OG clone only. Also goes by underdog OG. one of the rarer cuts for sure.


Ahh thanks for the info figured there was some sour in there. Oh well maybe I'll pop a Headbanger or sour garlic and put some in there lol. Either way loompas headband structure looked like it would go good with the chem I'm sure it's killer


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 21, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm not picking up any lemon at the moment. It's still early yet.
> 
> Every Og cross I've grown and even the Hollywood, Topanga Pure Kushes have a curry x mothball odor to them that is very similar to the Chems, but without the weird brass, garlic, B.O. and rot smells I pick up in the Chems.
> It could just be the way I smell it.


Ya I have picked up those weird mothball/ rot smells, sometimes it can change in flower-going from smelling pleasant to offensive. I've had friends/other growers pinch nugs in my garden and take whiffs just to get feedback. I forget what strain but one fire strain I grew years back smelled like literally shit when you pinched a nug>not gross shit, just a nice healthy morning poop shit. Lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 21, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Ahh thanks for the info figured there was some sour in there. Oh well maybe I'll pop a Headbanger or sour garlic and put some in there lol. Either way loompas headband structure looked like it would go good with the chem I'm sure it's killer


I have a pack of the biker, I wanted to snag the headbanger but figured it would throw more phenos with extra long flowering times. I'm trying to keep it to 9 weeks tops. I've been a bit spoiled growing all these gelato/cookie type hybrids, rarely go past 65 days.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I have a pack of the biker, I wanted to snag the headbanger but figured it would throw more phenos with extra long flowering times. I'm trying to keep it to 9 weeks tops. I've been a bit spoiled growing all these gelato/cookie type hybrids, rarely go past 65 days.


I'm seeing what you mean, my Truffle Pig looks almost done and it's only week 7.Not used to it when my headbanger and plat garlic went 11-12


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 21, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> I'm seeing what you mean, my Truffle Pig looks almost done and it's only week 7.Not used to it when my headbanger and plat garlic went 11-12


Though I loved some of my longer flowering strains, 11-12 week phenos are just not economical for me when I'm pulling close to 5k watts of HID just for flower. 
Shorter flowering strains are perfect for me-seeing as I'm a total indica lover nowadays, racy sativas are just not my cup of tea anymore.


----------



## hicountry1 (Jan 21, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm not picking up any lemon at the moment. It's still early yet.
> 
> Every Og cross I've grown and even the Hollywood, Topanga Pure Kushes have a curry x mothball odor to them that is very similar to the Chems, but without the weird brass, garlic, B.O. and rot smells I pick up in the Chems.
> It could just be the way I smell it.


 Any sign of bananas or herm in that crude fuel? Looks killer!


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 21, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I was playing in the garden tonight took a couple of pics of Crude fuel day 42.
> She's starting to get her stink on, mostly an Og funk for now.


Looks beautiful... this is one I was considering. Stoked to hear your final report, looking for a smooth gassy sfv type so, maybe this is it?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 21, 2021)

hicountry1 said:


> Any sign of bananas or herm in that crude fuel? Looks killer!


I have pulled a ball here and there, early on in the lowers, but only on a couple of plants.
I noticed the tiny lowers nugs have some seeds forming, so there has been some viable pollen dropping.
No nanners in the bud, so far.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 21, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Looks beautiful... this is one I was considering. Stoked to hear your final report, looking for a smooth gassy sfv type so, maybe this is it?


A dude on IG told me his came out almost like SFV on big Chem 91 colas.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 21, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> I avoid GLO. I know a lot of people have said that he's legit and it was an old business partner, but yeah; I ain't gonna risk it...


He still selectively scams. Got someone I know on here several months back for 3 packs of CSI Triangle Kush. Refused to answer anything. I am convinced it is how he does his 'sales'. He just recoups the sale price by stiffing others. His old business partner bullshit is just that total bullshit. When he ripped me off for 1300$~ he said he was, "the only one who ever gets the mail and opens it and all packages are filmed being opened. There was no way anyone stole from you."


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 21, 2021)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> He still selectively scams. Got someone I know on here several months back for 3 packs of CSI Triangle Kush. Refused to answer anything. I am convinced it is how he does his 'sales'. He just recoups the sale price by stiffing others. His old business partner bullshit is just that total bullshit. When he ripped me off for 1300$~ he said he was, "the only one who ever gets the mail and opens it and all packages are filmed being opened. There was no way anyone stole from you."


Welcome back @40AmpstoFreedom !


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 21, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Welcome back @40AmpstoFreedom !


Wooooweeeee, yeah, good to be back just finished catching up on the thread that was a lot of pages. Great job everyone. Just put in a huge order for CSI gear and cant wait to get back crackin. I am stoked how everyone's plants turned out. 

Laughed at all the PCK 'hate'. Told ya guys I wasn't bs'ing hah. Every other line is pretty amazing though. This lemon party and forbidden fruit stuff is gonna be a blast to comb through. Hope all of you got your genes stocked up.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 21, 2021)

Had like 8 females of the mendo purps x pck off 2 reg packs and they were not very tasty or good in any sense of the word. Gave up on mendo purp and pck crosses after that one. The old money on the other hand is a winner and is still running


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 21, 2021)

Mendo Purps 3.5 about to flip Saturday, hard to tell in a sea of leaves


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 21, 2021)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Wooooweeeee, yeah, good to be back just finished catching up on the thread that was a lot of pages. Great job everyone. Just put in a huge order for CSI gear and cant wait to get back crackin. I am stoked how everyone's plants turned out.
> 
> Laughed at all the PCK 'hate'. Told ya guys I wasn't bs'ing hah. Every other line is pretty amazing though. This lemon party and forbidden fruit stuff is gonna be a blast to comb through. Hope all of you got your genes stocked up.


I equate PCK to cilantro hah


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 21, 2021)

glad the SourD x GSC is all gone. That one is for the sour d lovers for sure, which I ain't. Easy to grow, no beans, yields good. Made me not mind all the cookies around,


----------



## jp68 (Jan 21, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> I equate PCK to cilantro hah


It would probably juice up in a wheatgrass extractor and taste better than it smokes


----------



## Matix35 (Jan 21, 2021)

Twin turbo diesel 1- dark green was AJ pheno i think * i fucked up the curing.. or maybe another week of supplemental flowering i dont know but she look and smell legit ! 2- yellow big nugget was chem 91 i think less dense and more light green neon but damn,she surclass in terms of gaz of all the OG and Sour i grown !!(a lot)its impossible to fucked up the curing on this one..for me when it smells so intense when you trim its a sign so yeah ilove his chem 91!iam growing the other sour deez x chem 91 right now im very impressed with all i have tried for the moment(durb x zkitl) and (lem tree x bubble) and twin turbo


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 22, 2021)

Matix35 said:


> Twin turbo diesel 1- dark green was AJ pheno i think * i fucked up the curing.. or maybe another week of supplemental flowering i dont know but she look and smell legit ! 2- yellow big nugget was chem 91 i think less dense and more light green neon but damn,she surclass in terms of gaz of all the OG and Sour i grown !!(a lot)its impossible to fucked up the curing on this one..for me when it smells so intense when you trim its a sign so yeah ilove his chem 91!iam growing the other sour deez x chem 91 right now im very impressed with all i have tried for the moment(durb x zkitl) and (lem tree x bubble) and twin turbo


Awesome report on the twin turbo.... I got two cuz I love sour so much, gotta start opening them up, I’m so backstocked it’s silly, but I think you all know exactly what I mean.


----------



## booms111 (Jan 22, 2021)

Anybody run WiFi43 x GSC? I got a pack but havent seen any reviews, grows, or mentions anywhere yet.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jan 22, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> I equate PCK to cilantro hah


Cilantro can be amazing though (tortilla soup, pico de gallo, etc.) . Pck has no redeeming qualities lol


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 22, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> I equate PCK to cilantro hah


Hmm does it give off a resemblance of soupish smells?


----------



## Renne (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Renne (Jan 22, 2021)

Ordered a pack of TK x Irene direct from CSI and he threw in all these freebies!!


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 22, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Cilantro can be amazing though (tortilla soup, pico de gallo, etc.) . Pck has no redeeming qualities lol





Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Hmm does it give off a resemblance of soupish smells?


Some people think it cilantro tastes like soap...some think it tastes good, just depends who you ask. Same with PCK(without soap terps)


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Jan 22, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Mendo Purps 3.5 about to flip Saturday, hard to tell in a sea of leaves
> View attachment 4803262


I just got a pack myself and I’ll be popping a few seeds sometime next month. Just laid down some more cover crop last night and i;ve got more worms on the way. Once I add the extra worms in I’ll be popping those bad boys. Please keep us updated as you take them into flower!


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 22, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Some people think it cilantro tastes like soap...some think it tastes good, just depends who you ask. Same with PCK(without soap terps)


Odd taste lol soap. I had thought you meant soup flavored


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Jan 22, 2021)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Wooooweeeee, yeah, good to be back just finished catching up on the thread that was a lot of pages. Great job everyone. Just put in a huge order for CSI gear and cant wait to get back crackin. I am stoked how everyone's plants turned out.
> 
> Laughed at all the PCK 'hate'. Told ya guys I wasn't bs'ing hah. Every other line is pretty amazing though. This lemon party and forbidden fruit stuff is gonna be a blast to comb through. Hope all of you got your genes stocked up.


I‘m really tempted to grab some bubblegum x FF. I just finished running GG4 X bubblegum , and I am very impressed with how they came out and the smell. when I open a bag to get a whiff, it’s like putting my nose into a bag of big league chew. good sized nugs too


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 22, 2021)

Matix35 said:


> Twin turbo diesel 1- dark green was AJ pheno i think * i fucked up the curing.. or maybe another week of supplemental flowering i dont know but she look and smell legit ! 2- yellow big nugget was chem 91 i think less dense and more light green neon but damn,she surclass in terms of gaz of all the OG and Sour i grown !!(a lot)its impossible to fucked up the curing on this one..for me when it smells so intense when you trim its a sign so yeah ilove his chem 91!iam growing the other sour deez x chem 91 right now im very impressed with all i have tried for the moment(durb x zkitl) and (lem tree x bubble) and twin turbo


I'm curious as to which cross will be the best.


----------



## Matix35 (Jan 22, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Awesome report on the twin turbo.... I got two cuz I love sour so much, gotta start opening them up, I’m so backstocked it’s silly, but I think you all know exactly what I mean.


 for sure that i know what you mean bro! i got my 2 twin pack too ! lol i ordered a chem 91 x chem d too because now im a chem 91 fan XD i love sour deez and its a good offspring you c'ant be wrong


----------



## Matix35 (Jan 22, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm curious as to which cross will be the best.


Will keep you updated i will flip the simple "sour D" very soon! In the past i grown a couple of sours..my favorite was cali conect and karma sour power!The csi Aj that i got seem more OG to it..but all my good sours had very dark sativa style of leaf like the Aj kind of having that too! they call it the dark beauty not for nothing


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 23, 2021)

has anyone flowered out any trainwreck crosses before?

is Trainwreck a tall plant?

trying to find cause i want to flower out a couple crosses from seed in my drying tent but its small so i cant do any big plants


----------



## skuba (Jan 23, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> has anyone flowered out any trainwreck crosses before?
> 
> is Trainwreck a tall plant?
> 
> trying to find cause i want to flower out a couple crosses from seed in my drying tent but its small so i cant do any big plants


I’ve done the purple wreck, and they were pretty big plants. Trainwreck gets pretty big from my understanding, it’s a yeilder


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 23, 2021)

skuba said:


> I’ve done the purple wreck, and they were pretty big plants. Trainwreck gets pretty big from my understanding, it’s a yeilder


thanks

was gonna toss a Lemon Tree x Trainwreck in there but I think I'll pick something else


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jan 23, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> thanks
> 
> was gonna toss a Lemon Tree x Trainwreck in there but I think I'll pick something else


I'm pretty sure trainwreck is a haze/sativa dominant. I personally love it in crosses. Purple wreck (purple kush? X tw), dream wreck (Blue dream x tw), afwreck (afgoo x tw). I think lemon tree x trainwreck would be dank.


----------



## cosmicwisdom (Jan 23, 2021)

the stretchy ones are og kush / triangle kush leaner plants

we got og kush lemon and gas smells on this short bushy one


dopefest said:


> Looks super dank! Nice work.. What's the smell like? I'm running these now, mine are stretchy since they popped, def not what I was expecting...all of yours were shorty and stocky?


----------



## ApacheNinja (Jan 23, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Every pheno is unique. Some aren't as impressive as others. Some are surprising after harvest and cure...


I'm hoping she a late finisher. She's phenomenal!
this is her last week day 46ish... Her colas this week day 50ish are the biggest in the room at 44mm. She is a week behind every other cultivar.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 24, 2021)

I planted a pack of Uzbekistani IBL and was pissed off to only find 20 seeds in the 21 pack, then a few days later I notice 2 seeds in one cup and I thought there's your missing seed, dickhead. 
The weirdest thing has happened, 4 of the 20 cups have twin seedlings. 
This is an absolute first for me.
I am lucky to pop a twin every couple of years.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 25, 2021)

Some Coked out Girl Scout at flip.
Swapped my LED to CMH halfway through veg, one didnt like that at all. I think it messed with nute uptake or its just sensitive, new growth is all good though.


----------



## dopefest (Jan 25, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Some Coked out Girl Scout at flip.
> Swapped my LED to CMH halfway through veg, one didnt like that at all. I think it messed with nute uptake or its just sensitive, new growth is all good though.


I'm noticing the same with ALL the csi gear (and founding fathers) - pretty sure my LEDs are stunting them; or rather, my environment isn't giving them what they need with the my LEDs...I may throw some cobs up, see if that changes things...if not maybe I have to break out the hps


----------



## jp68 (Jan 25, 2021)

dopefest said:


> I'm noticing the same with ALL the csi gear (and founding fathers) - pretty sure my LEDs are stunting them; or rather, my environment isn't giving them what they need with the my LEDs...I may throw some cobs up, see if that changes things...if not maybe I have to break out the hps


Have run all sorts of light and the one thing that made a difference was going from coco to hydro. Odlmoney and snausages specifically got more robust in the hydro. Snausages did not like the coco very much


----------



## ChocoKush (Jan 25, 2021)

Got two packs of chem d x uk cheese. Seems like this one will be foul!


----------



## Burton79 (Jan 25, 2021)

dopefest said:


> I'm noticing the same with ALL the csi gear (and founding fathers) - pretty sure my LEDs are stunting them; or rather, my environment isn't giving them what they need with the my LEDs...I may throw some cobs up, see if that changes things...if not maybe I have to break out the hps


I hear you. Has anyone found a cultivar that performs particularly well under LED's, specifically quantum boards? I use QB's and it seems like it makes things a bit more touch and go. It all works out in the end though.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 25, 2021)

dopefest said:


> I'm noticing the same with ALL the csi gear (and founding fathers) - pretty sure my LEDs are stunting them; or rather, my environment isn't giving them what they need with the my LEDs...I may throw some cobs up, see if that changes things...if not maybe I have to break out the hps


I think my issue was a cold root zone, plants weren't unhappy but just kinda meh. About 6 hrs after I switched everything was praying but that plant in particular just kinda burnt hah.


----------



## dopefest (Jan 25, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> I think my issue was a cold root zone, plants weren't unhappy but just kinda meh. About 6 hrs after I switched everything was praying but that plant in particular just kinda burnt hah.


 Ah shotty...better luck next time.

I'm thinking I'm gonna run a few under cobs - see if anything improves...if I get similar slowness, and overall just blah like you're seeing I may have to bust out the HPS and see if that does anything.


----------



## dopefest (Jan 25, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Have run all sorts of light and the one thing that made a difference was going from coco to hydro. Odlmoney and snausages specifically got more robust in the hydro. Snausages did not like the coco very much


 Interesting...I ran hydro for a few years and had mixed results; never ran CSI gear in hydro though, so maybe I'll have to set up a couple buckets!


----------



## dopefest (Jan 25, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> I hear you. Has anyone found a cultivar that performs particularly well under LED's, specifically quantum boards? I use QB's and it seems like it makes things a bit more touch and go. It all works out in the end though.


I've run a TON of gear under my LEDs (custom PLC and HLG quantum boards) since I switched from HPS/CMH...most seem to like it (AK Bean Brains, Bodhi, Ethos, TGA/Subcool, a hundred bagseeds), it's just ever since I got my CSI gear craving on I've noticed issues (slow growth, skinny branching, shorter plants). Driving me nuts. That being said, I still get decent harvests of daaaank, just have to power through. I still think there's got to be some factor, or factors, I can play with to achieve what I am looking for...that's the beauty of the hobby I guess.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 26, 2021)

dopefest said:


> Interesting...I ran hydro for a few years and had mixed results; never ran CSI gear in hydro though, so maybe I'll have to set up a couple buckets!


Worth a shot. Was not getting a decent root ball in coco but in hydro it seems to pop a little more and put out some roots and grow . Not a vigorous plant the snausages but its some dank old school og and why shes being kept.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 26, 2021)

You guys sound kinda crazy, talking about how CSI' gear doesn't perform well under LED or Coco.
Like he's bred a special characteristic into his genetics.

Sounds like a user error, lol.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jan 26, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> You guys sound kinda crazy, talking about how CSI' gear doesn't perform well under LED or Coco.
> Like he's bred a special characteristic into his genetics.
> 
> Sounds like a user error, lol.


This is what I was thinking lol. I've grown too many seeds to count in more combinations of genetics/lighting/nutrients/substrates/containers/feed methods, etc., than I can remember. Unless a seed is specifically runty I can say with confidence that most issues are operator generated. Usually from environment or saturation levels of the root zone. Just my experience and opinion.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 26, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> You guys sound kinda crazy, talking about how CSI' gear doesn't perform well under LED or Coco.
> Like he's bred a special characteristic into his genetics.
> 
> Sounds like a user error, lol.


I just accidentally cooked a pack of white triangle, a lil too hot, got 18 other seeds up, grower error, not gonna blame ole white trash. I suspect beer cup stress, small cloth pot rootball stress, light intensity stress, aka environmental/grower is what many scream herm about, bjmo. If you notice, many a problem is had by the same grower or two with diff strains, but same probs.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 26, 2021)

The main problem I had with leds was the intensity. I use to run them at full power and the plants always looked like shit. You gotta dim them down in veg and let the plants get use to them. I turn them up gradually until I hit full wattage at the start of flower. Warm temps (82-85) and a little extra calcium and magnesium are usually necessary as well.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 26, 2021)

I use soil and sun the CSI plants fem from seed. Badass genetics. Clearly better than the hype breeders like exotic genetics(lame af), dna, dinafem, massmedical, Barney. Fuck grew so many shit fem off attitude back in the day. CSI fem hybrids are solid. Only issue ever had was autoflowrring mendo purp s1 and a mutant goofball looking Hong Kong Phooey (dogshit/ofp). Planted the mendo54/forbidden fruit , WiFi/D, and panama/bubba three days ago and they are all above the surface now. I always see people questioning what to buy. Buy whatever you want. I think the hybrids might be more fun than the S1 in my worthless opinion. lol. Peace and love. Live free do what you want and grow plants. I’m very high rn


----------



## jp68 (Jan 26, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> You guys sound kinda crazy, talking about how CSI' gear doesn't perform well under LED or Coco.
> Like he's bred a special characteristic into his genetics.
> 
> Sounds like a user error, lol.


If you havent run the snausages or the Tk cut as another example then maybe you dont know what im talking about. The similarity between the 2 leads me to believe theyre related. Tk was never vigorous whatsoever and lost the cut after it just stopped cloning which has never happened The Tk cut and snausages to a lesser extent just arent the most vigorous plants out there and are fussy as all hell . Maybe i didnt pop enough packs of the snausages and didnt get a strong plant but the one i have is the weakest plant in the stable and it took off in hydro compared to coco so say what you will . Old money is fine it does its thing regardless of medium or lights


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Jan 26, 2021)

hmm. I run everything under quantum boards these days and i've never had an issue with CSI Gear not responding well. most everything i have ran of caleb's has been vigorous and frosty as ever.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 26, 2021)

Snausages is the only plant thats fickle and fussy of his and ran a few packs. Snausage is Og kush x chem 91 . Anyone run those freebie og kush crosses he gave out feel free to chime in as id like to hear how it goes with em.. if you do have any id pop em cuz that unknown og is


----------



## Burton79 (Jan 26, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> You guys sound kinda crazy, talking about how CSI' gear doesn't perform well under LED or Coco.
> Like he's bred a special characteristic into his genetics.
> 
> Sounds like a user error, lol.


Just to be clear, I wasn't saying anything about CSI gear. That's all I run right now. I was just asking if anyone has found a cultivar that seems to perform especially well under QB's. And I agree on the user error thing, but some cultivars are more forgiving than others for folks like myself who are still finding their way. Cheers.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 26, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> You guys sound kinda crazy, talking about how CSI' gear doesn't perform well under LED or Coco.
> Like he's bred a special characteristic into his genetics.
> 
> Sounds like a user error, lol.


Oh I thought it was obvious that me switching lights halfway thru veg was the issue. Not CSI lol


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Jan 26, 2021)

So I sampled a little bit of my Lemon Tree x Zkittles last night, after only a week of curing. it definitely stills needs more time to cure, but the flavor was INSANE. It tastes like lemon mixed with berries and is pretty darn potent. Just a couple tokes and I start to get that rushing cerebral high where you can feel it in your forehead (I hope that makes as much sense to everyone else as it does me) and I can really focus on whatever I'm doing at the time. The buzz lasts quite a while too. would def recommend this strain to those who are a fan of strains high in limonene.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 26, 2021)

iShatterBladderz said:


> So I sampled a little bit of my Lemon Tree x Zkittles last night, after only a week of curing. it definitely stills needs more time to cure, but the flavor was INSANE. It tastes like lemon mixed with berries and is pretty darn potent. Just a couple tokes and I start to get that rushing cerebral high where you can feel it in your forehead (I hope that makes as much sense to everyone else as it does me) and I can really focus on whatever I'm doing at the time. The buzz lasts quite a while too. would def recommend this strain to those who are a fan of strains high in limonene.


Nice, that should be the lemon party cut I think. Throw up some pics if you get a chance would love to see how that turned out.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Jan 26, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Nice, that should be the lemon party cut I think. Throw up some pics if you get a chance would love to see how that turned out.


I'll grab more pics when i get home but i posted a few pics further up in the thread. may be easier to go to my profile and click under latest activity


----------



## raggyb (Jan 26, 2021)

iShatterBladderz said:


> So I sampled a little bit of my Lemon Tree x Zkittles last night, after only a week of curing. it definitely stills needs more time to cure, but the flavor was INSANE. It tastes like lemon mixed with berries and is pretty darn potent. Just a couple tokes and I start to get that rushing cerebral high where you can feel it in your forehead (I hope that makes as much sense to everyone else as it does me) and I can really focus on whatever I'm doing at the time. The buzz lasts quite a while too. would def recommend this strain to those who are a fan of strains high in limonene.


would you say that's more of a sativa type high?


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Jan 26, 2021)

raggyb said:


> would you say that's more of a sativa type high?


Yeah, for sure!


----------



## dopefest (Jan 26, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> You guys sound kinda crazy, talking about how CSI' gear doesn't perform well under LED or Coco.
> Like he's bred a special characteristic into his genetics.
> 
> Sounds like a user error, lol.


Was just stating my experience...it's a forum, eh? Feel free to offer actionable input.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 26, 2021)

So how often should I message Caleb to see if he sent out my replacement pack? Or should I just send more money for another pack and mention it to him? I know he’s busy but I’d like to know what’s up. Hopefully he sent them out. He should pay someone $15/hour to answer emails and fill orders.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 26, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Wedding cake x UK cheese at chop
> View attachment 4725749


How was the smoke on this one?


----------



## unfiltered (Jan 26, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> The main problem I had with leds was the intensity. I use to run them at full power and the plants always looked like shit. You gotta dim them down in veg and let the plants get use to them. I turn them up gradually until I hit full wattage at the start of flower. Warm temps (82-85) and a little extra calcium and magnesium are usually necessary as well.


Yeh, listen to this guy. I had a run where the Quantum Boards were too much for the plants.

In order to be successful with QB 's or LEDs, run your room/tent warmer, like around 27-29C which encourages the plants to transpire faster (which means uptake more nutes) in order to keep up with the strong lights. Add extra Cal and Mag. Make sure your soil is always moist (for organic living soil / no till growers)! And most importantly, dim the light down (i.e. 50%) for veg and every few day increase it. Keep the light at 3 ft from canopy for Veg and work toward 18" for the end of flowering. Use an afforddable LUX meter and convert the value to PAR, using the right kelvin temperature (i.e. 3000k, 3500k, 4000k, etc). Google migro + lux + par. He has chart on YouTube that shows the conversion. BTW, I run my room at 70% RH from seedling to middle of flowering; and the biomass increase is massive. I'll probably lower the RH to around 60-65% toward the end of flowering. Just make sure you got a good fan blowing and good VPD control. Do not be afraid of botrytis or powdery mildew if you got strong airflow. Try it and thanks me later. I got my info from listening to science based podcasts and experience.

Using the method above for QB's, my current grow is insane.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 26, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> How was the smoke on this one?


Cheesey when alive on the plant but cured more like a sweet funk. Really really tasty though, first jar to be emptied.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 26, 2021)

Some of my CSI packs arrived today 

got a few more on the way


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 26, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Some of my CSI packs arrived today
> 
> got a few more on the way
> 
> View attachment 4808443


You have some good ones!

Did CSI release a straight Lemon Tree S1?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 27, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I use soil and sun the CSI plants fem from seed. Badass genetics. Clearly better than the hype breeders like exotic genetics(lame af), dna, dinafem, massmedical, Barney. Fuck grew so many shit fem off attitude back in the day. CSI fem hybrids are solid. Only issue ever had was autoflowrring mendo purp s1 and a mutant goofball looking Hong Kong Phooey (dogshit/ofp). Planted the mendo54/forbidden fruit , WiFi/D, and panama/bubba three days ago and they are all above the surface now. I always see people questioning what to buy. Buy whatever you want. I think the hybrids might be more fun than the S1 in my worthless opinion. lol. Peace and love. Live free do what you want and grow plants. I’m very high rn


Dude I have a buddy that grew barney's back in the day, he would find good phenos but most were trash, I stuck with serious seed back in the day and got great results, loved their ak-47. Out of one barneys the critical kush pheno he had was a straight cash cropper- had huge yields, decent look and nose.

Anyways I want to run some csi soon, I've got a pack secret service-trump1000 x Obama, from founding fathers. Csi's sours, chems, TK, purplecrumble, lemontree, zkittlez and gsc all interest me. I'm running a wyeast marshmallow og pack and pheno hunting some tikimadman right now, then will hunt some csi.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude I have a buddy that grew barney's back in the day, he would find good phenos but most were trash, I stuck with serious seed back in the day and got great results, loved their ak-47. Out of one barneys the critical kush pheno he had was a straight cash cropper- had huge yields, decent look and nose.
> 
> Anyways I want to run some csi soon, I've got a pack secret service-trump1000 x Obama, from founding fathers. Csi's sours, chems, TK, purplecrumble, lemontree, zkittlez and gsc all interest me. I'm running a wyeast marshmallow og pack and pheno hunting some tikimadman right now, then will hunt some csi.


Post a heads up and I'll run some Secret Service with you!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 27, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Post a heads up and I'll run some Secret Service with you!


Will do..


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jan 27, 2021)

unfiltered said:


> Yeh, listen to this guy. I had a run where the Quantum Boards were too much for the plants.
> 
> In order to be successful with QB 's or LEDs, run your room/tent warmer, like around 27-29C which encourages the plants to transpire faster (which means uptake more nutes) in order to keep up with the strong lights. Add extra Cal and Mag. Make sure your soil is always moist (for organic living soil / no till growers)! And most importantly, dim the light down (i.e. 50%) for veg and every few day increase it. Keep the light at 3 ft from canopy for Veg and work toward 18" for the end of flowering. Use an afforddable LUX meter and convert the value to PAR, using the right kelvin temperature (i.e. 3000k, 3500k, 4000k, etc). Google migro + lux + par. He has chart on YouTube that shows the conversion. BTW, I run my room at 70% RH from seedling to middle of flowering; and the biomass increase is massive. I'll probably lower the RH to around 60-65% toward the end of flowering. Just make sure you got a good fan blowing and good VPD control. Do not be afraid of botrytis or powdery mildew if you got strong airflow. Try it and thanks me later. I got my info from listening to science based podcasts and experience.
> 
> Using the method above for QB's, my current grow is insane.


I've been running LED since 2015. Same Cree Cxb3070s I built myself. Environment has ALWAYS mattered. Even when I was rocking 6000 watts of HID lol. VPD is great, but feed can be adjusted in lower humidity/temperature and be pretty comparable. I noticed my biggest jump in consistency and yield switching from FFOF/promix bx peat type soil to pure Coco in smaller containers DTW. I like higher humidity through week 3/4 then lower and lower (temp too) til the end. If I can finish in the 30s or 40s rh% and mid to low 70s daytime temps I will. I've noticed quality goes way up if humidity is lower in the last 3 weeks of flower. To each his own. These forums taught me a ton. Experience taught me exponentially more. The best advice to me always came from the most experienced growers. Also, I NEVER give my plants more than 1.4 ec MAX. Usually between 1.2 and 1.3. Even in peat that was a game changer for me. The low ec feed thread by homebrewer (I switched to jack's in coco, but used his dynagro grow as a standalone in peat mixes), posts from @UncleBuck , the coco DTW thread, and the Diy Led thread from @SupraSPL with contributions from many including seamaiden and greengenes, et al., changed my life.


----------



## Burton79 (Jan 27, 2021)

Anyone who picked up Forbidden Fruit crosses may dig this read: https://cannabisnow.com/forbidden-fruit/


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 27, 2021)

A couple of Crude Fuel on the perifery.
Day 49 week 7.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 27, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> You have some good ones!
> 
> Did CSI release a straight Lemon Tree S1?


I dont know if he has in the past but not recently

he did release Lemon Party S1s


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 27, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I dont know if he has in the past but not recently
> 
> he did release Lemon Party S1s


no only the lemon party s1 and back onto the lemon tree and lemonade cuts. Greenpoint just released a lemon tree s1 but they're off the page dk if they sold out or not.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 28, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> A couple of Crude Fuel on the perifery.
> Day 49 week 7.
> View attachment 4809327


What are you feeding? Looking like they have a lil to much N with that dark green and leaf tip curl, buds look good though.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> What are you feeding? Looking like they have a lil to much N with that dark green and leaf tip curl, buds look good though.


I'm using a low nitrogen mix of 5-15-14
I let the Ec get a little high.
I was getting behind replenishing the water used by the plants and let it go from 1.7 to 2.1 and that's when I noticed the tip burn.

As far as the curl, it's a multi strain table and hard to make all the girls happy at once.
Overall I think if I keep the EC below 1.7 they will be much happier.

Here's a partial group shot.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 28, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm using a low nitrogen mix of 5-15-14
> I let the Ec get a little high.
> I was getting behind replenishing the water used by the plants and let it go from 1.7 to 2.1 and that's when I noticed the tip burn.
> 
> ...


Word they look awesome dude, I like keeping my plants green as well. I feed a mixture of a little veg base on top of my bloom base in flower.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Word they look awesome dude, I like keeping my plants green as well. I feed a mixture of a little veg base on top of my bloom base in flower.


For the first 6 weeks I gave them higher nitrogen, trying to induce stretch, but now I want them to stack.
They may get a low EC flush in their last week.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jan 28, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm using a low nitrogen mix of 5-15-14
> I let the Ec get a little high.
> I was getting behind replenishing the water used by the plants and let it go from 1.7 to 2.1 and that's when I noticed the tip burn.
> 
> ...


I think your plants look great. I also think if you lower your EC every single plant on your table will be happy. I run the same exact nutrient mix for every single plant. Keeping my EC around 1.3 keeps them all happy being fed three to four times per day lights on during bloom. As long as the plants themselves are healthy I've never had a plant not like what I run. I'm sure you don't have to run the exact same nutrients I run either. I run Jack's 321. Different mediums do require different ratios of npk in my experience. Jack's 321 does not do very well in peat based mixes when compared to dyna-gro grow as a standalone. If you ever feel like trying something do a run around 1.2 1.3 EC and use Jack's 321 if you're running hydro or coco as a hydro medium. RO water, Jack's 321, and a drop of bleach per gallon. Perfect health perfect buds every time. I do feed pure water from day 58 on just to induce senescence. I'm with you on keeping your plants green and healthy looking. I think some people flush way too early and they get those half dead looking plants and they're all proud of them saying how well they're flushed LOL


----------



## OG Doge (Jan 28, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Faded out, chopping soon.
> View attachment 4515260
> 
> 
> ...


All of it was dank, over 2 elbows in 4x4.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 28, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> All of it was dank, over 2 elbows in 4x4.


Good shit


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 28, 2021)

Pulling up a chair. Just scored this pack from GLO for $60 and I think it’s gonna be fire. May be a little bit before I pop them but now I want to keep an eye on this thread and see what everyone else’s CSI gear looks like. I also ordered the mendo purps S1 x zkittlez. Also $60 on GLO but that one isn’t here yet. There are a couple other zkittlez crosses on there for that price too. Says $75 on the site but when they send you the invoice it’s $60 shipped. $40 less than CSI’s site.


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 28, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Pulling up a chair. Just scored this pack from GLO for $60 and I think it’s gonna be fire. May be a little bit before I pop them but now I want to keep an eye on this thread and see what everyone else’s CSI gear looks like. I also ordered the mendo purps S1 x zkittlez. Also $60 on GLO but that one isn’t here yet. There are a couple other zkittlez crosses on there for that price too. Says $75 on the site but when they send you the invoice it’s $60 shipped. $40 less than CSI’s site. View attachment 4809889


Csi deals for today glo
CSI HUMBOLDT- 

NEW FORBIDDEN FRUIT EXCLUSIVE HYBRIDS!


Triangle Kush s1

1-125

2-245


2 Triangle Kush crosses-100 


SMALL RESTOCK OF CSI HUMBOLDT ZKITTLEZ HYBRIDS! ( ONCE THESE ARE GONE, THEY ARE GONE FOREVER)


1 pack of any CSI Humboldt cross other than the Triangle Kush / for $55

2 packs of any CSI Humboldt cross for $100

4 packs of any CSI Humboldt cross other than Triangle Kush hybrids for $190

Every 2 packs of CSI gear comes with a freebie pack provided by the breeder.


LIMITED CSI GEAR WITH SET PRICES!!

ZKITTLEZ S1-$120

PURPLE URKLE S1-$80

CHEM D X TRIANGLE KUSH-$65

BUBBA KUSH S1-$60

MENDO PURPS S1-$60


----------



## OG Doge (Jan 28, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Pulling up a chair. Just scored this pack from GLO for $60 and I think it’s gonna be fire. May be a little bit before I pop them but now I want to keep an eye on this thread and see what everyone else’s CSI gear looks like. I also ordered the mendo purps S1 x zkittlez. Also $60 on GLO but that one isn’t here yet. There are a couple other zkittlez crosses on there for that price too. Says $75 on the site but when they send you the invoice it’s $60 shipped. $40 less than CSI’s site. View attachment 4809889


How many freebies is glo kicking with that order?


When I order direct from csi they hook up at least $100 worth of freebies, sometimes the freebies come out better than what I ordered.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 28, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> How many freebies is glo kicking with that order?
> 
> 
> When I order direct from csi they hook up at least $100 worth of freebies, sometimes the freebies come out better than what I ordered.


None unfortunately. I didn’t know they did freebies too. I was looking specifically for that Indiana bubblegum. 

Only place I knew of that did freebies that good was Cannarado, but I’m still pretty new and haven’t checked out that many different breeders yet. I’ll have to see what CSI actually has in stock because I agree sometimes the freebies are even better than what you order.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 28, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> None unfortunately. I didn’t know they did freebies too. I was looking specifically for that Indiana bubblegum.
> 
> Only place I knew of that did freebies that good was Cannarado. I’ll have to see what CSI actually has in stock because I agree sometimes the freebies are even better than what you order.


GLO gives you a freebie for every 2 packs you buy


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 28, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> GLO gives you a freebie for every 2 packs you buy
> 
> prices are 1 for $50,2 for $100,4 for $190


Damn I’ve never bought more than one pack at a time from them. As far as stuff CSI currently has for sale, is there anything a lot of you have been growing that you’d all recommend? There’s so much stuff on their site.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 28, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> How many freebies is glo kicking with that order?
> 
> 
> When I order direct from csi they hook up at least $100 worth of freebies, sometimes the freebies come out better than what I ordered.


They kick one free pack per two ordered. You definitely get more free stuff thru csi but I can pick two packs for the price of one that I definitely want on GLO plus he has crosses that aren’t stocked thru the csi site. Probably like 70% of my csi packs were never available directly thru him


----------



## Turpman (Jan 28, 2021)

No bubba just crosses


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 28, 2021)

Turpman said:


> No bubba just crosses





Bubba kush s1-CSI Humboldt ( fems) – G and L Apparel


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 29, 2021)

Nicest sour diesel x Cali o second n last run. All good this run but not mold resistant and the Cali o doesn’t seem particularly strong or good really. I think like other breeders have done you can pull orange terps outta it and build on that but that’d take some iteration. I’m either popping some wailing valley or the z1000 x forbidden fruit. I’d pop the bubblegum x ff but I really wanna pull a keeper out of a pack of csi and I think it might be in z1000.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Nicest sour diesel x Cali o second n last run. All good this run but not mold resistant and the Cali o doesn’t seem particularly strong or good really. I think like other breeders have done you can pull orange terps outta it and build on that but that’d take some iteration. I’m either popping some wailing valley or the z1000 x forbidden fruit. I’d pop the bubblegum x ff but I really wanna pull a keeper out of a pack of csi and I think it might be in z1000View attachment 4811075View attachment 4811076View attachment 4811078.


That’s awesome. I’m sure theirs a stud somewhere that’s a match made in heaven for that sour cali o. Just popped my FF cross for the mendo purp #54 x FF. Really excited to see what she does.


----------



## Burton79 (Jan 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Nicest sour diesel x Cali o second n last run. All good this run but not mold resistant and the Cali o doesn’t seem particularly strong or good really. I think like other breeders have done you can pull orange terps outta it and build on that but that’d take some iteration. I’m either popping some wailing valley or the z1000 x forbidden fruit. I’d pop the bubblegum x ff but I really wanna pull a keeper out of a pack of csi and I think it might be in z1000View attachment 4811075View attachment 4811076View attachment 4811078.


I'm pretty hyped on that Z-1000 x FF cross as well. Should be something ridiculous in there. Loompa HB x Triangle also has my interest.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 31, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Nicest sour diesel x Cali o second n last run. All good this run but not mold resistant and the Cali o doesn’t seem particularly strong or good really. I think like other breeders have done you can pull orange terps outta it and build on that but that’d take some iteration. I’m either popping some wailing valley or the z1000 x forbidden fruit. I’d pop the bubblegum x ff but I really wanna pull a keeper out of a pack of csi and I think it might be in z1000View attachment 4811075View attachment 4811076View attachment 4811078.


The truth about any calio cross. It's funny how an orange skunk is so popular again and in so many renamed versions from mimosa to tangie. When I first had Mimosa I laughed smelling it. An orange skunk leaner that is pretty much all orange skunk I thought upon smelling it. Great plant but yeah lol. Cool to see it around again. 1 out of 20 females will be good in a calio cross and it will be a very strong calio leaning plant that may have some traits from the other parent but not really most of the time.


----------



## DeadHigh (Jan 31, 2021)

Bubba kush x t1000


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 1, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Damn I’ve never bought more than one pack at a time from them. As far as stuff CSI currently has for sale, is there anything a lot of you have been growing that you’d all recommend? There’s so much stuff on their site.


Anything with Chem D.


----------



## Palomar (Feb 1, 2021)

Does GLO have a email list... best way to take advantage of deals?

Really like the selection... lemon tree, bubble gum, chem crosses look great.

respect,
pal


----------



## GringoStar (Feb 1, 2021)

Palomar said:


> Does GLO have a email list... best way to take advantage of deals?
> 
> Really like the selection... lemon tree, bubble gum, chem crosses look great.
> 
> ...


It's by membership now if you want the deals. $10 per month or $100 per year.


----------



## Burton79 (Feb 1, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Anything with Chem D.


I'd second that. The Chemdog D x GSC is some of my all time favorite herb. I think it is sold out, but there is a GSC x Chem D available now. I have a Chem D S1 going that is super branchy. Topped it twice and it looks like I scrogged it with 18 tops.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 1, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Anything with Chem D.


I'm a big fan of the Goat as well.
Sounds better than saying I really like the D.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 1, 2021)

Whats the deal with yield? I always thought the 91 was the bigger yielder but ive heard peeps say the D is.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 1, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Whats the deal with yield? I always thought the 91 was the bigger yielder but ive heard peeps say the D is.


The D breeds way better and it’s the strongest. Not sure on yield vs the 91


----------



## Dr. Ew (Feb 1, 2021)

Does anyone have any experience with the Durban lines? I got some Durban S1, Durban x Trainwreck, and Durban x big sur holy weed. Just wondering what to expect


----------



## Wayne55 (Feb 1, 2021)

Back on page 115 there's a pic of a Durban s1 grown outdoors.

I have the Durban s1's as well, along with bubblegum x Durban that I plan to run next. Ive been looking for as much info as I could find and it's not easy bc there's the real Durban poison and then there's the "american" Durban which is the same csi uses. I can't be sure what info pertains to which Durban when searching online. 

What I've heard is that it can grow tall if not managed properly and it can also yield well if grow conditions are optimal. However that's the most generic info that could apply to almost everything out there.


----------



## Dr. Ew (Feb 1, 2021)

I saw that and was hoping maybe there would be more. I bet you will get some nice yields with the bubblegum in there. I think the "American" cut is definitely the one we want that has become so famous here. The closer to landrace and less worked the more of a pain in the ass you are gonna get. All in all I'm sure all the lines at least come from similar source material.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 1, 2021)

Anybody know what the Pineapple is in the Pineapple x Forbidden Fruit?
Pineapple Express, C99 ?


----------



## skuba (Feb 1, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Anybody know what the Pineapple is in the Pineapple x Forbidden Fruit?
> Pineapple Express, C99 ?


I would assume it’s the huge yielding Pineapple that goes around humboldt/mendo, but who knows. The one I’m thinking of has been around for a while and has huge buds and a pineapple smell


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 1, 2021)

skuba said:


> I would assume it’s the huge yielding Pineapple that goes around humboldt/mendo, but who knows. The one I’m thinking of has been around for a while and has huge buds and a pineapple smell


Thanks, I hadn't heard of it.


----------



## Palomar (Feb 1, 2021)

GringoStar said:


> It's by membership now if you want the deals. $10 per month or $100 per year.


Gotya... thank you

respect,
pal


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 1, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Anybody know what the Pineapple is in the Pineapple x Forbidden Fruit?
> Pineapple Express, C99 ?


Very curious about this too one of us should ask.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 2, 2021)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Very curious about this too one of us should ask.


I sent him a message on IG. Although, he hasn't answered my questions to him in a while, so hopefully someone will find out for sure.

I found a bunch of info on the Pineapple that is derived from the Ed Rosenthal Super Bud.
Sounds dank. 
I’m going to get a pack or two.

I grew some Pineapple Express from clone that was circulating in Anchorage back in 2010.
It was incredible, smelled like a Pina Colada and
God's Vagina, was fairly potent as well.

I couldn't keep nice things back then and the police ended up chopping them down.


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Feb 2, 2021)

God's Vagina


----------



## booms111 (Feb 2, 2021)

Ive asked on CSI site 2x now with no answer. Does he ship to all the States? That Bubblegum x GG4 sounds yummy!


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 2, 2021)

booms111 said:


> Ive asked on CSI site 2x now with no answer. Does he ship to all the States? That Bubblegum x GG4 sounds yummy!


It's really good, looks good, and seemed easy to grow, I was way pleasantly surprised


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 2, 2021)

There's an heirloom pineapple cut thats been floating around the Oregon scene for a minute also... a bunch of my friends from Eugene used to grow it a shit ton....insane terps....huge yields... a little longer flowering time 10-12 weeks


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 2, 2021)

Dr. Ew said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Durban lines? I got some Durban S1, Durban x Trainwreck, and Durban x big sur holy weed. Just wondering what to expect


I ran the Durban x T100, good yielder. Durban dominated the cross and all plants came out very consistent with heavy limonene terps. If you like Jack Herer and Trainwreck you will like Durban.


----------



## skuba (Feb 2, 2021)

booms111 said:


> Ive asked on CSI site 2x now with no answer. Does he ship to all the States? That Bubblegum x GG4 sounds yummy!


I think he does, I’ve gotten orders in multiple states


----------



## Wayne55 (Feb 2, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> I ran the Durban x T100, good yielder. Durban dominated the cross and all plants came out very consistent with heavy limonene terps. If you like Jack Herer and Trainwreck you will like Durban.


Excellent feedback thank you!

Was there a lot of stretch after flip?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 2, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> God's Vagina


I stole that one from the movie.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 2, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Thanks, I hadn't heard of it.


I asked him abt it, was hoping it was mean gene's cut. this what he said - "It’s the old Pineapple cut that’s popular round Mendocino & Trinity county…I have a hunch it might be the Portland Pineapple Dogshit cut. It’s an outdoor beast cut round the Triangle. "


----------



## Dr. Ew (Feb 2, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> I ran the Durban x T100, good yielder. Durban dominated the cross and all plants came out very consistent with heavy limonene terps. If you like Jack Herer and Trainwreck you will like Durban.


Thank you for the reply! I do love Durban so don't mind if it's dominant. Any idea how it might interact with the big sur or Trainwreck?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 2, 2021)

Dr. Ew said:


> Thank you for the reply! I do love Durban so don't mind if it's dominant. Any idea how it might interact with the big sur or Trainwreck?


I thought that’s called terpinolene in jack bshw and train wreck ? Not limonene. Correct if wrong thank you.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 2, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I asked him abt it, was hoping it was mean gene's cut. this what he said - "It’s the old Pineapple cut that’s popular round Mendocino & Trinity county…I have a hunch it might be the Portland Pineapple Dogshit cut. It’s an outdoor beast cut round the Triangle. "


Really interested in that Pineapple, keep us posted. If it’s the Pineapple dogshit, i’ve been hearing good things about that. It’s a Pineapple Punch x Chem 4 hybrid


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 2, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I thought that’s called terpinolene in jack bshw and train wreck ? Not limonene. Correct if wrong thank you.


You might be right, whatever one it is it the same as Wreck and Jack.


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 2, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> Excellent feedback thank you!
> 
> Was there a lot of stretch after flip?


Flowered under led and lots of defoliation because of lack of room so I did not get very much strech. I did get the tallest of everything in there though.


----------



## GringoStar (Feb 2, 2021)

Greasy Grapes at 9 weeks. It was pretty straight forward with her besides some seeds found on the lower buds, but probably my own fault.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Feb 2, 2021)

GringoStar said:


> Greasy Grapes at 9 weeks. It was pretty straight forward with her besides some seeds found on the lower buds, but probably my own fault.
> View attachment 4814469


Have 2 of these I just flipped to flower a few weeks ago. What's the smell coming off of em?


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 3, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Really interested in that Pineapple, keep us posted. If it’s the Pineapple dogshit, i’ve been hearing good things about that. It’s a Pineapple Punch x Chem 4 hybrid


I feel like im the Nspecta when I'm buying these packs off Glo he doesn't offer on his site to his credit he's been really responsive via email. He's working with new stuff all the time, He's obviously super busy but It would be the coolest if his cuts were catalogued on his site how they were acquired and verified, if they were yet.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 3, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I feel like im the Nspecta when I'm buying these packs off Glo he doesn't offer on his site to his credit he's been really responsive via email. He's working with new stuff all the time, He's obviously super busy but It would be the coolest if his cuts were catalogued on his site how they were acquired and verified, if they were yet.


Ya man alot of the stuff I want off csi site is gone, so then I trek over to glo. How's glo been? I heard he was a little wonky with orders past end summer/fall but have to give him the benefit of the doubt, pretty sure he was moving.


----------



## Renne (Feb 3, 2021)

I’m sure it’s been asked before in this thread but was looking for any info about CSI’s Pakistani chitral kush, does it do well indoors or does it herm like some land races? Have a few packs of freebies from my CSI orders and wondering if I should only grow them for outdoor plants or try it inside aswell? Also wondering about flavour/taste


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 3, 2021)

Renne said:


> I’m sure it’s been asked before in this thread but was looking for any info about CSI’s Pakistani chitral kush, does it do well indoors or does it herm like some land races? Have a few packs of freebies from my CSI orders and wondering if I should only grow them for outdoor plants or try it inside aswell? Also wondering about flavour/taste


I think CSI picked it up from Cannabiogen.
Here is a link to their discription.






CannaBiogen - Semillas de Primera Calidad/Premium Quality Seeds


CannaBioGen collection, Premium quality seeds / Semillas de alta calidad: more than twenty years of trips around the world in search of the grial, from mountains of Jamaica and Colombia in the new world, they aPakistan, India and Thailand.



www.cannabiogen.com


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 3, 2021)

Renne said:


> I’m sure it’s been asked before in this thread but was looking for any info about CSI’s Pakistani chitral kush, does it do well indoors or does it herm like some land races? Have a few packs of freebies from my CSI orders and wondering if I should only grow them for outdoor plants or try it inside aswell? Also wondering about flavour/taste


If you're looking for landraces there's some insane stuff @ aceseeds. Someone was posting in the old school skunk thread about it- they have landraces coming straight from Afghanistan, they have an Instagram called irrazinig, it's insane- don't know how some of these dudes are over there in weed fields but they are. Some of the seeds are coming from war zones. If you go to aceseeds check put the Indian landrace exchange. Either one you'll find a legit Pakistani chitral kush landrace. I went into a little hole earlier from the info I read in the old school skunk thread. I'm not really into growing landrace strains but found some of the info and strains amazing, especially the stuff I saw on the instagram mentioned above. Most weed growers would appreciate it, especially these people working hard on landrace preservation. Good luck!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> If you're looking for landraces there's some insane stuff @ aceseeds. Someone was posting in the old school skunk thread about it- they have landraces coming straight from Afghanistan, they have an Instagram called irrazinig, it's insane- don't know how some of these dudes are over there in weed fields but they are. Some of the seeds are coming from war zones. If you go to aceseeds check put the Indian landrace exchange. Either one you'll find a legit Pakistani chitral kush landrace. I went into a little hole earlier from the info I read in the old school skunk thread. I'm not really into growing landrace strains but found some of the info and strains amazing, especially the stuff I saw on the instagram mentioned above. Most weed growers would appreciate it, especially these people working hard on landrace preservation. Good luck!


Shitty thing is ACE wont ship to us anymore. I tried to make an order not long ago and US was no longer a shipping selection. You cant get their seed lines from other breeders on other sites. There are 4 packs I really want from them right now.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> If you're looking for landraces there's some insane stuff @ aceseeds. Someone was posting in the old school skunk thread about it- they have landraces coming straight from Afghanistan, they have an Instagram called irrazinig, it's insane- don't know how some of these dudes are over there in weed fields but they are. Some of the seeds are coming from war zones. If you go to aceseeds check put the Indian landrace exchange. Either one you'll find a legit Pakistani chitral kush landrace. I went into a little hole earlier from the info I read in the old school skunk thread. I'm not really into growing landrace strains but found some of the info and strains amazing, especially the stuff I saw on the instagram mentioned above. Most weed growers would appreciate it, especially these people working hard on landrace preservation. Good luck!


Ace has some great stuff for sure.
Seeds Here Now also carries the Indian Landrace Exchange.
There's a Pot Cast episode with Irrazinig that I recommend listening to.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 3, 2021)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Shitty thing is ACE wont ship to us anymore. I tried to make an order not long ago and US was no longer a shipping selection. You cant get their seed lines from other breeders on other sites. There are 4 packs I really want from them right now.


I use to order from Ace, I wonder if they will ship if asked?
Cannabiogen does not list the US as well, but I have confirmed with them, that they will ship to us, if you ask.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 3, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I use to order from Ace, I wonder if they will ship if asked?
> Cannabiogen does not list the US as well, but I have confirmed with them, that they will ship to us, if you ask.


I asked on icmag got a generic reply maybe fi you email on the website you get a different one ? /shrug I really want a few packs from there.


----------



## Renne (Feb 3, 2021)

What was the strain you guys were mentioning many don’t like something about it being like Cilantro? Was it the PCK or something else?


----------



## Quitters (Feb 3, 2021)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I asked on icmag got a generic reply maybe fi you email on the website you get a different one ? /shrug I really want a few packs from there.



I'm in the same boat along with many.. I went through this with Ace a few months ago and no matter how I approached them it was always generic and short so I gave up because several of the desired offerings are Ace's website exclusives.. The freebies are sweeter if they still ship to your country..


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 3, 2021)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Shitty thing is ACE wont ship to us anymore. I tried to make an order not long ago and US was no longer a shipping selection. You cant get their seed lines from other breeders on other sites. There are 4 packs I really want from them right now.


ever heard of kwik seeds? supposed to be supplied by the real seed company, good reviews.
been eyeing a few on their site for some time


----------



## GringoStar (Feb 3, 2021)

Palckl899014 said:


> Have 2 of these I just flipped to flower a few weeks ago. What's the smell coming off of em?


I started with 2 as well lol. My nose gets stuffed up around the plants, so hard for me to really tell, but I took a quick smell and noticed some gas and a faint lemon/citrus smell to it. Wish I could have provided more insight!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 3, 2021)

Renne said:


> What was the strain you guys were mentioning many don’t like something about it being like Cilantro? Was it the PCK or something else?


I think PCK smells like a Tiki Candle.
Citronella and gas.


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 3, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I thought that’s called terpinolene in jack bshw and train wreck ? Not limonene. Correct if wrong thank you.


On the CSI website, the description for the Durban S1 describes the mother cut as a go-to for making terpinolene-rich hybrids.


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 3, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I think CSI picked it up from Cannabiogen.
> Here is a link to their discription.
> 
> 
> ...


I think _everyone_ got their PCK from Cannabiogen


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 3, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> I think _everyone_ got their PCK from Cannabiogen


That's why I used their description, Mr Garcia knows better than anyone.


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 3, 2021)

Coked Out Girl Scout week 2


Even her crispy sister is doing better


----------



## ApacheNinja (Feb 3, 2021)

ApacheNinja said:


> I'm hoping she a late finisher. She's phenomenal!
> View attachment 4805299View attachment 4805299this is her last week day 46ish... Her colas this week day 50ish are the biggest in the room at 44mm. She is a week behind every other cultivar.


Well..... she's still slow going as far as funk and sticky goodness is concerned.... 
Updated pics taken yesterday.


----------



## ApacheNinja (Feb 3, 2021)

ApacheNinja said:


> Well..... she's still slow going as far as funk and sticky goodness is concerned....
> Updated pics taken yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4815705View attachment 4815706


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 4, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Ace has some great stuff for sure.
> Seeds Here Now also carries the Indian Landrace Exchange.
> There's a Pot Cast episode with Irrazinig that I recommend listening to.


I will for sure, those vids I was watching were awesome. These Afghani farmers literally rip out all the males on their mj fields by hand once they show sex(probably a past the time they show sex but before they pollinate)...must be so much work. It's so cool to see that side of marijuana growing that has been going on for thousands of years...have to say there landrace strains looked fire as well, they had some beautiful purple and red colors on almost all their plants. Everyone should check them out. Also this no place a blonde Cali dude could drop down to give them pruning techniques...you definitely wouldn't make out alive, lol. I'm guessing alot of there plants are used for hash production???


----------



## booms111 (Feb 4, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> It's really good, looks good, and seemed easy to grow, I was way pleasantly surprised


Hi i just sent the cash for these. How was the terpine profile flavor wise? Do you have any pics of the ones you ran?


----------



## hicountry1 (Feb 4, 2021)

booms111 said:


> Hi i just sent the cash for these. How was the terpine profile flavor wise? Do you have any pics of the ones you ran?


I grew 14 of them out, most middled in flavor btwn the glue and bubblegum. Good yielders, potency and aroma just ok imo. I'd give the cross maybe a 6/10 but I'm picky as hell. I only kept a cut of 1, the bubblegum leaner, and I've yet to rerun it. The GG#4 x T1000 was a better cross imo.


----------



## hicountry1 (Feb 4, 2021)

Here’s my G1000 keeper at 46 days


----------



## booms111 (Feb 4, 2021)

hicountry1 said:


> I grew 14 of them out, most middled in flavor btwn the glue and bubblegum. Good yielders, potency and aroma just ok imo. I'd give the cross maybe a 6/10 but I'm picky as hell. I only kept a cut of 1, the bubblegum leaner, and I've yet to rerun it. The GG#4 x T1000 was a better cross imo.
> 
> View attachment 4816043


Thanks man! I despise purple strains from running so many and finding weak potency and short plants so i avoid anything with urkle in it. A local was telling me about the smell of a bubblegum he ran into at dispensary and all the GG4 crosses ive ran always show a decent amount of flavor from whatever is crossed into it so im hoping for a gg4 looker with bubblegum flavor. My favorite bubblegum strains come from BOG but his shit is so slow in veg and weaker side of potency overall and has a tendency to produce little tiny semi formed seeds deep inside the buds unfortunately. Ive tried his strains since 2004 until a recent run of Sour Bubble and they just dont hold up but always have a nice flavor.


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 4, 2021)

Swamp girl
Tk x cookies
Nspecta cut


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Feb 5, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Swamp girl
> Tk x cookies
> Nspecta cut
> 
> View attachment 4816116View attachment 4816118


Saw this on IG.. Who are you and how do you get these cuts?! lol You must be homies with Nspecta or something.


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 5, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> Saw this on IG.. Who are you and how do you get these cuts?! lol You must be homies with Nspecta or something.


I happened to get lucky and met a mutual friend of Nspectas through growing. Its how I got t1000, 91 x cookies Nspecta cut and Swamp Girl Nspecta cut.


----------



## Hidden360 (Feb 5, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> I happened to get lucky and met a mutual friend of Nspectas through growing. Its how I got t1000, 91 x cookies Nspecta cut and Swamp Girl Nspecta cut.


Wow! Here I am just blessed to have had the opportunity to be able to grab one of the last packs of TK x Chem D off SHN lol


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 5, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Swamp girl
> Tk x cookies
> Nspecta cut
> 
> View attachment 4816116View attachment 4816118


OK, now I'm popping my gsc x tk packs next round, that looks supreme.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 5, 2021)

Has anyone popped a pack of Living Dead Girl? I have 2 packs I'm itching to at least pop a bean just curious if anyone else has grown one out?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 5, 2021)

Since I haven't seen any of them so I figured I would pop one.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Feb 6, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I've been running LED since 2015. Same Cree Cxb3070s I built myself. Environment has ALWAYS mattered. Even when I was rocking 6000 watts of HID lol. VPD is great, but feed can be adjusted in lower humidity/temperature and be pretty comparable. I noticed my biggest jump in consistency and yield switching from FFOF/promix bx peat type soil to pure Coco in smaller containers DTW. I like higher humidity through week 3/4 then lower and lower (temp too) til the end. If I can finish in the 30s or 40s rh% and mid to low 70s daytime temps I will. I've noticed quality goes way up if humidity is lower in the last 3 weeks of flower. To each his own. These forums taught me a ton. Experience taught me exponentially more. The best advice to me always came from the most experienced growers. Also, I NEVER give my plants more than 1.4 ec MAX. Usually between 1.2 and 1.3. Even in peat that was a game changer for me. The low ec feed thread by homebrewer (I switched to jack's in coco, but used his dynagro grow as a standalone in peat mixes), posts from @UncleBuck , the coco DTW thread, and the Diy Led thread from @SupraSPL with contributions from many including seamaiden and greengenes, et al., changed my life.


Just realized I tagged the wrong uncle. Uncle ben is who I was looking for, but couldn't find him. Vast amounts of knowledge from him and homebrewer if any newb reads this and wants to glean a grip of growing knowledge.

I popped all my csi old paper packs just in case (mostly bubba crosses). Glad I did. The germination rate was extremely low on a few of them (1/7 ghost, 1/7 tahoe, 0/7 pure kush), but some of the mothers (hashplant, WiFi, sfv, cheese) still germinated wonderfully. The surviving ghost and Tahoe x bubba weren't doing much at all so I culled them. When they aren't even a couple inches still in solos and their peers are almost being flowered and have been transplanted it's game over lol. I'll post a couple pics and a list of the survivors soon. I also popped my regular 3 beans each out of some newer csi gear. Most of those have been great. The t1000 s1's were 2/3. Both survivors mutants. One was doing the barely growing thing so out she went. The other is ugly but growing and strangely has that ogkb look. My favorite so far (everything is still in veg) is the ofp f2. They are vigorous and stinky already.


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 6, 2021)

Hopefully I can have these done before I go out of town at end  of june


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 6, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Just realized I tagged the wrong uncle. Uncle ben is who I was looking for, but couldn't find him. Vast amounts of knowledge from him and homebrewer if any newb reads this and wants to glean a grip of growing knowledge.
> 
> I popped all my csi old paper packs just in case (mostly bubba crosses). Glad I did. The germination rate was extremely low on a few of them (1/7 ghost, 1/7 tahoe, 0/7 pure kush), but some of the mothers (hashplant, WiFi, sfv, cheese) still germinated wonderfully. The surviving ghost and Tahoe x bubba weren't doing much at all so I culled them. When they aren't even a couple inches still in solos and their peers are almost being flowered and have been transplanted it's game over lol. I'll post a couple pics and a list of the survivors soon. I also popped my regular 3 beans each out of some newer csi gear. Most of those have been great. The t1000 s1's were 2/3. Both survivors mutants. One was doing the barely growing thing so out she went. The other is ugly but growing and strangely has that ogkb look. My favorite so far (everything is still in veg) is the ofp f2. They are vigorous and stinky already.


I found a few retards, "vertically challenged", in the Chem D S1's and
TK S1's. The D's were the worst.

What do you think is up with the paper packs?
Sounds like they let too much moisture sneek into the puck and oxidized the seeds.

So, I picked these up today.


----------



## booms111 (Feb 7, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I found a few retards, "vertically challenged", in the Chem D S1's and
> TK S1's. The D's were the worst.
> 
> What do you think is up with the paper packs?
> ...


I just popped 7 Wifi43 x gsc that were in black paper pack, got 6 out of 7 above surface in 3 days and the 7th would of popped but i only had room for 6 so made it easy to toss.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Feb 7, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I found a few retards, "vertically challenged", in the Chem D S1's and
> TK S1's. The D's were the worst.
> 
> What do you think is up with the paper packs?
> ...


I think they're old. Probably 6+ years. 3 in my hands. Mostly bubba crosses doing it to me. And the tk x mendo purple. Didn't have any issues with newer stock. I wonder if that was his first reversal project and they've been stored like shit since. Not every seed in those old packs look good to me. Hell, my pack of bubblegum s1's have 11 seeds. Some are white and premature. Which is super surprising to me for CSI. Maybe his quality control wasn't up to snuff back then? Maybe he didn't let the moms go long enough to finish ripening the seeds? Maybe he didn't time the reversal correctly and pollinated late? Who knows. I know I saw another person's Indiana Bubblegum S1 pack and it had seven beautiful beans. Also came in the newer package so probably from a more recent run. I found 1/6 mutant in my TKS1'S. It had some variegation and gre more floppy. It was one of 3 I culled, the other 2 had early male flowers down low. Wish I would've just kept those 3 and stripped the lowers because I loved the 3 I kept and wonder how they would have turned out. I have 5 packs of the chemd s1. I haven't ran any, but I'm excited to. Keep us updated on yours please!! I can't wait to see them and your TkS1!


----------



## Burton79 (Feb 7, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I think they're old. Probably 6+ years. 3 in my hands. Mostly bubba crosses doing it to me. And the tk x mendo purple. Didn't have any issues with newer stock. I wonder if that was his first reversal project and they've been stored like shit since. Not every seed in those old packs look good to me. Hell, my pack of bubblegum s1's have 11 seeds. Some are white and premature. Which is super surprising to me for CSI. Maybe his quality control wasn't up to snuff back then? Maybe he didn't let the moms go long enough to finish ripening the seeds? Maybe he didn't time the reversal correctly and pollinated late? Who knows. I know I saw another person's Indiana Bubblegum S1 pack and it had seven beautiful beans. Also came in the newer package so probably from a more recent run. I found 1/6 mutant in my TKS1'S. It had some variegation and gre more floppy. It was one of 3 I culled, the other 2 had early male flowers down low. Wish I would've just kept those 3 and stripped the lowers because I loved the 3 I kept and wonder how they would have turned out. I have 5 packs of the chemd s1. I haven't ran any, but I'm excited to. Keep us updated on yours please!! I can't wait to see them and your TkS1!


Not to butt into your convo, but the Chem D S1 I kept and am running is a freaking beast. She is growing branches everywhere and stretching like crazy. I would not be surprised to see male flowers show up on the lowers. In my very limited experience, intersex plants display exceptional vigor and are often not a problem when the lowers are cleaned up. 

I also have a purple dog bud going from a paper pack that was slow to start but is a stinky beast now.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 7, 2021)

Living Dead Girl bean showed tap root in less the 36hrs and has been transplanted into solo cup.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Feb 7, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> Not to butt into your convo, but the Chem D S1 I kept and am running is a freaking beast. She is growing branches everywhere and stretching like crazy. I would not be surprised to see male flowers show up on the lowers. In my very limited experience, intersex plants display exceptional vigor and are often not a problem when the lowers are cleaned up.
> 
> I also have a purple dog bud going from a paper pack that was slow to start but is a stinky beast now.


I popped my whole pack of purple dogbud too just in case! I'll hafta check how many made it, but I think the germ rates were good on that one for me! I know I have at least 3. I will post my recently popped list later and some pics. I definitely started too many beans this run, but I was scared lol didn't want to miss my window for their viability. Glad I did though. I'm excited see your purple dogbud!


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 7, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Hopefully I can have these done before I go out of town at end View attachment 4818004 of june


Damn less 24hrs


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Feb 7, 2021)

ugly looking t1000 s1. Drinking on a wonky schedule and probably a bit overwatered. Showing that mutation.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Feb 7, 2021)

Og x bubba


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Feb 7, 2021)

Ofp f2


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Feb 7, 2021)

Air force 1


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Feb 7, 2021)

Sfv x bubba


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Feb 7, 2021)

Black death x T1000


----------



## Wayne55 (Feb 7, 2021)

Old family cookies

Week 11 since flip and 2 weeks into being annoyed I haven't started the Durban yet but it's done when it's done.


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Feb 8, 2021)

Love the plant pics everyone!

I keep checking but am not seeing his Pineapple or Forbidden Fruit crosses on his website. I'm assuming these till show up eventually.. Man this guy is busy! It often makes me wonder how he has time to test all of these crosses.


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 8, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> Love the plant pics everyone!
> 
> I keep checking but am not seeing his Pineapple or Forbidden Fruit crosses on his website. I'm assuming these till show up eventually.. Man this guy is busy! It often makes me wonder how he has time to test all of these crosses.


Pretty sure those are glo exclusive. He's got tons of testers he's been around forever


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Feb 8, 2021)

Ahh I see. Still not feelin that GLO guy... Not sure what it is. I'd much rather wait until they are on his site for some reason. With the freebies he gives out it makes it the same price or cheeper in some cases. Anyway.. I need to chill tf out on my seed purchasing anyway hahaha


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 8, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> Old family cookies
> 
> Week 11 since flip and 2 weeks into being annoyed I haven't started the Durban yet but it's done when it's done.
> 
> View attachment 4819659


They look ready to me.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 8, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> Ahh I see. Still not feelin that GLO guy... Not sure what it is. I'd much rather wait until they are on his site for some reason. With the freebies he gives out it makes it the same price or cheeper in some cases. Anyway.. I need to chill tf out on my seed purchasing anyway hahaha


He's definitely sus, but I've ordered from him 5+ times already and I've gotten my packages without any problems


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 8, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> Love the plant pics everyone!
> 
> I keep checking but am not seeing his Pineapple or Forbidden Fruit crosses on his website. I'm assuming these till show up eventually.. Man this guy is busy! It often makes me wonder how he has time to test all of these crosses.


I picked up Pineapple x Forbidden Fruit over at 
Breeders Direct Seed Bank

Excellent service but skimpy freebies.


----------



## EastCoastIndica (Feb 8, 2021)

Breeders Direct has fantastic service and quick shipping to Canada. They also price match any seedbank, they will price match GLO website price but not the email sales. They also match CSI's own sales of 20%/40% bulk. Only the one freebie per two packs bought.....best I did was add 'More Freebies' in note order when getting two packs of Chem D(For the $70 GLO price) and they threw in a regular 5 pack of Sow Good Seed's Lemon Breath(lemon tsunami x motor breath/mobil1) on top of the CSI freebie.

@irieeyezzz13 is the proprietor, CSI's buddy and long time tester. Also the breeder behind @sowgoodseedz13.


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 8, 2021)

Anybody grow out their u.k cheese?


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 8, 2021)

I got.pineapple x forbidden fruit from glo for 65 dollars shipping included, i think someone messed up butni dont complain‍


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 8, 2021)

Some Crude Fuel (SFV x Chemdawg 91) @ day 61
Absolute fuel - scrubber busters for sure.

I'm thinking they need another 10 days.


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 8, 2021)

MPU 3.5 
Thick and leafy and first to frost. Barely a stretch.


----------



## pitbull420 (Feb 9, 2021)

What is the best US based site to buy CSI Humboldt Seeds? I was looking at seedsherenow.com or do they have a direct site?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 9, 2021)

pitbull420 said:


> What is the best US based site to buy CSI Humboldt Seeds? I was looking at seedsherenow.com or do they have a direct site?


I prefer GLO. I really don’t care about the guys marketing tactics. I use CC, and I have beans in the mailbox. Plant them and grow great herbs. Many CSI. I prefer hybrids over S1.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 9, 2021)

You can go to csi directly.


----------



## pitbull420 (Feb 9, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> You can go to csi directly.


Does he have a website?


----------



## pitbull420 (Feb 9, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I prefer GLO. I really don’t care about the guys marketing tactics. I use CC, and I have beans in the mailbox. Plant them and grow great herbs. Many CSI. I prefer hybrids over S1.


Glo?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 9, 2021)

pitbull420 said:


> Does he have a website?


Humboldtcsi.com


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 9, 2021)

pitbull420 said:


> Glo?








SEEDS







gloseedbank.com


----------



## pitbull420 (Feb 9, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Humboldtcsi.com


Do they have fast shipping to the US? Or is it like the attitude I have to wait a month?


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 9, 2021)

pitbull420 said:


> Do they have fast shipping to the US? Or is it like the attitude I have to wait a month?


I usually receive my seeds 3-4 days after my cash gets there, from west coast.


----------



## pitbull420 (Feb 9, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> SEEDS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks


----------



## pitbull420 (Feb 9, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> I usually receive my seeds 3-4 days after my cash gets there, from west coast.


Hell yeah i think ill order direct then.


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Feb 9, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> MPU 3.5
> Thick and leafy and first to frost. Barely a stretch.
> View attachment 4820647


So excited to pop this one.. Trying to get more space in my place before I do but the seeds are nestled in the fridge for now.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 9, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> I happened to get lucky and met a mutual friend of Nspectas through growing. Its how I got t1000, 91 x cookies Nspecta cut and Swamp Girl Nspecta cut.


Damn dude, have I mentioned that I think your one of the best growers on here, love your work, would like to be friends, if you want to use my summer place in the Outer Banks NC feel free my man, lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 9, 2021)

^ Seriously though Panda when I saw your run of secret service from founding fathers I immediately snagged a pack. That strain came out beautiful.


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Feb 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn dude, have I mentioned that I think your one of the best growers on here, love your work, would like to be friends, if you want to use my summer place in the Outer Banks NC feel free my man, lol.


LOL! But for real.. I'd like to know more about your growing style @dr.panda


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn dude, have I mentioned that I think your one of the best growers on here, love your work, would like to be friends, if you want to use my summer place in the Outer Banks NC feel free my man, lol.


 you are to kind. Ive only been growing 3ish years and have room to improve. However if im ever on the east coast ill bring a sack and take you up on that Lol.


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> ^ Seriously though Panda when I saw your run of secret service from founding fathers I immediately snagged a pack. That strain came out beautiful.


Secret Service was amazing and that was only two seed hunt. I have tc7 x obama getting g close to flower too


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 9, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> LOL! But for real.. I'd like to know more about your growing style @dr.panda


Nothing crazy. Soil/promix/sunshine 4 what ever is available, timbwrgrow lights cobs and hlg qbs, 3-5 gal fabric pots. Plants are fed with nectar for the gods.


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 9, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> you are to kind. Ive only been growing 3ish years and have room to improve. However if im ever on the east coast ill bring a sack and take you up on that Lol.


Paying attention yo detail and watching you plants talk to you are the biggest things


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 9, 2021)

Swamp girl
Tk x cookies


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 9, 2021)

Breeders direct they just price matched glo and the take all payments


----------



## dopefest (Feb 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> ^ Seriously though Panda when I saw your run of secret service from founding fathers I immediately snagged a pack. That strain came out beautiful.


Ditto...I also snagged packs of secret service because of it! Still maintain it's some of the best herb I've grown and smoked in a looong time. @dr.panda would be sweet if you can nudge 'em to check his email


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 9, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> LOL! But for real.. I'd like to know more about your growing style @dr.panda


Bro like panda said...the best is to do it simple...always works for me


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Feb 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Bro like panda said...the best is to do it simple...always works for me


Ya man seems to be the case. Thanks!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm definitely an agent of the K.I.S.S. principle, but one man's simple can be another man's stupid.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 10, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm definitely an agent of the K.I.S.S. principle, but one man's simple can be another man's stupid.


Ya the more I toned down feeding and just went back to basics of base nutes with only 1 or 2 additives the better I've done. Keeping a steady ec/ppm levels is key and no drastic ups and downs with feedings...that and a dialed environment is key with good genetics and you're good to go.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 10, 2021)

Irene t1000 are big ole cabbage heads, wow!


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya the more I toned down feeding and just went back to basics of base nutes with only 1 or 2 additives the better I've done. Keeping a steady ec/ppm levels is key and no drastic ups and downs with feedings...that and a dialed environment is key with good genetics and you're good to go.


This, ever since I kept my EC in the 0.8-1.1 range and let my pH drift from 5.6-6.2 everything has been easier. Also I used to keep my lights too close thinking they are getting more juice, lol. Backed off lights/dimmer was the solution to a few problems I misidentified. I still use 7 bottles but none of them are bud booster and that helps.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 12, 2021)

booms111 said:


> Ive asked on CSI site 2x now with no answer. Does he ship to all the States? That Bubblegum x GG4 sounds yummy!


it IS yummy, and easy to grow.


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 12, 2021)

Bdsc gave me glo price paid Tuesday,in mail box today


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 12, 2021)

How does one buy the glo membership? So hypothetically I would buy a month/year then wait for a sale? Is that how it works


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 12, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> How does one buy the glo membership? So hypothetically I would buy a month/year then wait for a sale? Is that how it works


When you check out, there is the monthly/yearly fee option.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 12, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> When you check out, there is the monthly/yearly fee option.


Ty. Are u a member? So I buy a pack at regular price and am given option to become member and then I get an email with the sales or would I wait for the next sale to be announced? Sorry so many questions


----------



## GringoStar (Feb 12, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> How does one buy the glo membership? So hypothetically I would buy a month/year then wait for a sale? Is that how it works


You add the membership to the cart and check out, it's located in the Greenline Organics Apparel. Not sure how the deals go on receiving them, but I think you gotta email him for the list. He usually throws a message up on IG.


----------



## BongChoi (Feb 12, 2021)

GringoStar said:


> You add the membership to the cart and check out, it's located in the Greenline Organics Apparel. Not sure how the deals go on receiving them, but I think you gotta email him for the list. He usually throws a message up on IG.


If this is true then damn haha. I just did my first order with glo the other day and never recall subscribing to a membership. Got the sales deal email the next day, hopefully I'm not paying for it? Oh well. Picked up the Z-1000 x FF and Lemon Tree x UK Cheese.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 12, 2021)

I didn’t pay for the subscription and I still get the emails


----------



## slacker140 (Feb 12, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> If this is true then damn haha. I just did my first order with glo the other day and never recall subscribing to a membership. Got the sales deal email the next day, hopefully I'm not paying for it? Oh well. Picked up the Z-1000 x FF and Lemon Tree x UK Cheese.


Was your invoice still 2 for $95 + $10 shipping?


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Feb 12, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn dude, have I mentioned that I think your one of the best growers on here, love your work, would like to be friends, if you want to use my summer place in the Outer Banks NC feel free my man, lol.


charlotte house here


----------



## BongChoi (Feb 12, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I didn’t pay for the subscription and I still get the emails


Good to know. Do you apply for the deals now or is this merely insight into what you can expect from the subscription? I paid 75-80 per, not really worried either way, still a great deal for Caleb's stock.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 13, 2021)

that tk x bubblegum i posted awhile back, still curing. smells like super sweet bubblegum... kind of annoying personally lol but it definitely has a kick


----------



## Drumminghead (Feb 13, 2021)

I’ve never ran any csi gear. How is the chem dog 91 and the triangle kush. Apologize now for being ignorant ahead of time.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 13, 2021)

Drumminghead said:


> I’ve never ran any csi gear. How is the chem dog 91 and the triangle kush. Apologize now for being ignorant ahead of time.


The tk is that real deal swamp sticky. Csi fills those packs with love man


----------



## Big Sparks (Feb 13, 2021)

Sweet Pink Stink (Bubblegum × Purple Urkle) at day 26 of 12/12 growing in a 5 gallon bag of #livingorganicsoil under #QuantumBoards #3000k. This is the second time I've grown this strain and both times I could not be happier with the frost and smells coming off of her. Not so much a grape smell, but if the color purple had a smell, this would be it! Sort of a sweet floral funky skunky kinda smell. First time I got better stretch and yield, this one is more short and squat. But the Terps are the same. Wish they still stocked these I would buy some more. Maybe I'll have to make some s-2's.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 13, 2021)

Does csi have any strains good for outdoors with great yields and decent potency


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 13, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Good to know. Do you apply for the deals now or is this merely insight into what you can expect from the subscription? I paid 75-80 per, not really worried either way, still a great deal for Caleb's stock.


No I never applied for any deals or subscriptions

Still get the emails,have placed 2 orders since the subscription started and im still getting sales prices

If you’re not getting the sales price then you’re better off just paying the $10 for the deals and getting those CSI packs 1 for $50,2 for $95,and 4 for $185


----------



## Big Sparks (Feb 13, 2021)

@Zipz55. Excuse me for jumping all into your conversation but I have bought quite a bit of CSI Humboldts gear over the years and was wondering where does one sign up for this "subscription " or whatever it is? Is it on the CSI Humboldt website? Or somewhere else? Sounds like a pretty good deal if you buy seeds on the regular like most of us probably do. 
Any info would help. Thanks.
Sparks.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 13, 2021)

Big Sparks said:


> @Zipz55. Excuse me for jumping all into your conversation but I have bought quite a bit of CSI Humboldts gear over the years and was wondering where does one sign up for this "subscription " or whatever it is? Is it on the CSI Humboldt website? Or somewhere else? Sounds like a pretty good deal if you buy seeds on the regular like most of us probably do.
> Any info would help. Thanks.
> Sparks.


The sales are from GLO seedbank not the CSI site

Here’s the page for the subscriptions

they have the option for 1 year for $100 or 1 month for $10



Greenline Organics Apparel – G and L Apparel


----------



## Big Sparks (Feb 13, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> The sales are from GLO seedbank not the CSI site
> 
> Here’s the page for the subscriptions
> 
> ...


Oh okay! Well that's still pretty cool! I just went over and checked it out. At least they give you the option to go monthly or annually. 
Thanks for replying so fast. Much appreciated.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 13, 2021)

Big Sparks said:


> Oh okay! Well that's still pretty cool! I just went over and checked it out. At least they give you the option to go monthly or annually.
> Thanks for replying so fast. Much appreciated.


no problem 

their site is outdated so i can be hard to figure out where things are when you go there for the first time

I’ve seen a few people asking how to sign up for the deals

heres the link to the CSI strains they have 



CSI Humboldt – G and L Apparel


----------



## BongChoi (Feb 13, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> No I never applied for any deals or subscriptions
> 
> Still get the emails,have placed 2 orders since the subscription started and im still getting sales prices
> 
> If you’re not getting the sales price then you’re better off just paying the $10 for the deals and getting those CSI packs 1 for $50,2 for $95,and 4 for $185


Oh I totally agree on the savings, they are insane. It was my first ever order from glo, so I wasn't really expecting to get the sales prices. I was just curious if the deals start for me now since it seems I am on their mailing list, despite never signing up. I guess there's only one way to find out... damnit haha


----------



## Big Sparks (Feb 13, 2021)

Yeah, prices seem fair either way. Better than 100 per on the CSI site. Definitely something that I'll be looking into. Have many of the people here used this site before? I'm just always leery on my first time, ya know.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 14, 2021)

Big Sparks said:


> Yeah, prices seem fair either way. Better than 100 per on the CSI site. Definitely something that I'll be looking into. Have many of the people here used this site before? I'm just always leery on my first time, ya know.


I’ve been using them for about 2 years with no problem 

Ive gotten at least 40 CSI packs from them 

Some people have said they steal cash so make sure you pay with a CC when you order


----------



## slacker140 (Feb 14, 2021)

Big Sparks said:


> Yeah, prices seem fair either way. Better than 100 per on the CSI site. Definitely something that I'll be looking into. Have many of the people here used this site before? I'm just always leery on my first time, ya know.


I've placed like 6 orders in the past couple months and received all within about a week to week and a half. Just don't pay with cash.


----------



## Big Sparks (Feb 14, 2021)

Sounds good! Cc it is. Do I have to like notify the CC company of an overseas purchase first or anything? Or are these guys here in the states? Because one time I did that and ended up with my cc locked for almost a month! Lol! But I do prefer to pay with cc. I gots credit, just sometimes dont always have the cash.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 14, 2021)

Big Sparks said:


> Sounds good! Cc it is. Do I have to like notify the CC company of an overseas purchase first or anything? Or are these guys here in the states? Because one time I did that and ended up with my cc locked for almost a month! Lol! But I do prefer to pay with cc. I gots credit, just sometimes dont always have the cash.


No I never had to notify my CC company 

Hes in the US...your package will ship from Massachusetts


----------



## Big Sparks (Feb 14, 2021)

Perfect! Thanks for replying. Much appreciated.


----------



## Drewsnutz (Feb 14, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I didn’t pay for the subscription and I still get the emails


I think everyone that was previously signed up for their email is still getting the same edited Sale email. But the subscriptions send out an email that says "Member Exclusive" and are emails that let you know there is an exclusive drop coming up and may have early access to it or the price will be lower for 2 hours. So the subscription seems to just be early access to exclusive drops but pays for itself if you get in early. 

This is all the email said on Friday. Did everyone get it or just members?

$10 OFF ALL NEW SAVAGE GENETICS RUNTZ HYBRIDS EXCEPT CHEETOZ. CHEETOZ IS $5 OFF, IT’S THE MOST RARE AND MOST IN DEMAND. THIS IS FOR THE NEXT 2 HOURS ONLY! Thank you


----------



## BongChoi (Feb 14, 2021)

Ah good work. I didnt get that email so I must be on their lower teir membership vs the paid subscription. Thanks.

I cannot wait to pop a few of these Bubbas Bad Bitch, Big Bad Wolf 2.0, and Lemon Tree x UK cheese for the balcony grow this year.

While I am busy frisking this search bar for its lunch money, if anybody has any helpful information to contribute on the makeup of those hybrids listed above, I'm all ears. Bakersfield covered the 2.0 pretty good already.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 14, 2021)

Drewsnutz said:


> I think everyone that was previously signed up for their email is still getting the same edited Sale email. But the subscriptions send out an email that says "Member Exclusive" and are emails that let you know there is an exclusive drop coming up and may have early access to it or the price will be lower for 2 hours. So the subscription seems to just be early access to exclusive drops but pays for itself if you get in early.
> 
> This is all the email said on Friday. Did everyone get it or just members?
> 
> $10 OFF ALL NEW SAVAGE GENETICS RUNTZ HYBRIDS EXCEPT CHEETOZ. CHEETOZ IS $5 OFF, IT’S THE MOST RARE AND MOST IN DEMAND. THIS IS FOR THE NEXT 2 HOURS ONLY! Thank you


If thats all you’re getting with the subscription then it’s definitely not worth it

dude just raised the price by $10(Savage Genetics packs are usually $100 but he has them listed at $110 and $120) and then gives members $10 off so at the end of the day you’re paying the same exact price the packs costs at other banks and in some instances you’re actually paying more smh(Cheetoz and The GOAT)

thats not a deal

Is that the only “deal” you guys have been offered since the subscription started?

Do yall get any type of special discounts for the new Strayfox drop or any other breeder?


----------



## Drewsnutz (Feb 14, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> If thats all you’re getting with the subscription then it’s definitely not worth it
> 
> dude just raised the price by $10(Savage Genetics packs are usually $100 but he has them listed at $110 and $120


Ya unless your placing multipe orders a month it might not be worth it, but for 10 bucks I said F it. And these are 10 packs of Fems as the last Savage Drop was regs. And the Cheetoz isnt suppose to drop, according to Savage IG, until 2/18 so whos knows what the other banks will charge. So maybe he has it in with some of these breeders, cuz he has the best prices on CSI gear around. Sorry guys back to the CSI thread now.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 14, 2021)

Drewsnutz said:


> Ya unless your placing multipe orders a month it might not be worth it, but for 10 bucks I said F it. And these are 10 packs of Fems as the last Savage Drop was regs. And the Cheetoz isnt suppose to drop, according to Savage IG, until 2/18 so whos knows what the other banks will charge. So maybe he has it in with some of these breeders, cuz he has the best prices on CSI gear around. Sorry guys back to the CSI thread now.


Is the csi 4 packs price still available or was that just a short deal?


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 14, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Ah good work. I didnt get that email so I must be on their lower teir membership vs the paid subscription. Thanks.
> 
> I cannot wait to pop a few of these Bubbas Bad Bitch, Big Bad Wolf 2.0, and Lemon Tree x UK cheese for the balcony grow this year.
> 
> While I am busy frisking this search bar for its lunch money, if anybody has any helpful information to contribute on the makeup of those hybrids listed above, I'm all ears. Bakersfield covered the 2.0 pretty good already.


Bubbas Bad Bitch was some of the best smoke I've ever had, the flavor and enjoyable high were tits. Not a great yielder unless you veg for awhile. Irene x Bubba kush stout indica 8-9 weeks, bomb as fuck.


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 14, 2021)

Tk x cookies


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 14, 2021)

the white x durban poison, super dense and a really good 50/50 hybrid.... not as good looking as that tk x cookies panda posted tho


----------



## Big Sparks (Feb 14, 2021)

I've got a Triangle Kush × Durban Poison I need to try.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 14, 2021)

Anyone know which cross is likely to yield more on average across phenos, of course...

Chem d x tk
Chem d x wifi
Chem d x 91
Chem d x chem4

Appreciate any input from peeps.


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 14, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Anyone know which cross is likely to yield more on average across phenos, of course...
> 
> Chem d x tk
> Chem d x wifi
> ...


chem 4 would be my guess ... it tends to make large spears, ideally if you could find chem 4 structure with chem d buds you’d be pumped


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Anyone know which cross is likely to yield more on average across phenos, of course...
> 
> Chem d x tk
> Chem d x wifi
> ...


I think they will all yield well.
I know for a fact that the Chem D x 91 does quite well.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> the white x durban poison, super dense and a really good 50/50 hybrid.... not as good looking as that tk x cookies panda posted tho
> View attachment 4826639


Beautiful flower IMHO.
So how does she smell, taste and high?


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 15, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> the white x durban poison, super dense and a really good 50/50 hybrid.... not as good looking as that tk x cookies panda posted tho
> View attachment 4826639


Looks so good I might have to special order, I messed with south african durban poison for years, back before cloning was a thing..I still have bag seed from 20 years ago


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Feb 15, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Looks so good I might have to special order, I messed with south african durban poison for years, back before cloning was a thing..I still have bag seed from 20 years ago


Better get that bad boy germinating!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Looks so good I might have to special order, I messed with south african durban poison for years, back before cloning was a thing..I still have bag seed from 20 years ago


I remember it was touted as an early sativa back in the day. 65 days.
I grew out a pack of Sensi's Durban in 95.
Yielded about half a pound of leafy sativa with a red wine tint and hints of anise 
The high was very heady and paranoid inducing.

I ended up fronting what I didn't want to a friend who was robbed selling it to a former coworker of his.
I decided to put the whole experience behind me and never grew it again.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2021)

I've uncovered all 7 Crude Fuel after harvesting my table at day 64.
The Crude Fuel and Chem D x I-95 from 
Wave Genetics will get another week.

Here they are on day 68.
They are all very uniform in phenotype.
Some are larger than others.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 15, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I remember it was touted as an early sativa back in the day. 65 days.
> I grew out a pack of Sensi's Durban in 95.
> Yielded about half a pound of leafy sativa with a red wine tint and hints of anise
> The high was very heady and paranoid inducing.
> ...


I do not like that high at all, that's why I'm careful with what sativa hybrids I grow, if any...I'm definitely a straight up indica dude these days. I find I think way too much on sativas-I'll be pondering the philosophy of the bounty paper towel commercial I just watched on TV. Some are fine but some can get racy and that can lead to me getting quite paranoid which I definitely don't like.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 15, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I've uncovered all 7 Crude Fuel after harvesting my table at day 64.
> The Crude Fuel and Chem D x I-95 from
> Wave Genetics will get another week.
> 
> ...


Damn dude that's a donkey dick of some chem goodness.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I do not like that high at all, that's why I'm careful with what sativa hybrids I grow, if any...I'm definitely a straight up indica dude these days. I find I think way too much on sativas-I'll be pondering the philosophy of the bounty paper towel commercial I just watched on TV. Some are fine but some can get racy and that can lead to me getting quite paranoid which I definitely don't like.


I know that feeling. I've pulled up my plants before, lol with the feeling of impending doom.

Some Sativas are pure bliss until you smoke too much


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 15, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Beautiful flower IMHO.
> So how does she smell, taste and high?


thanks bud. 
she smells like jack herer and coffee, I can't complain. The high is perfect imo, not too heady with a good body buzz, great for working in the tents, but will floor you if you smoke too much. Closest I've smoked to a 50/50 hybrid in awhile, CSI nailed that cross


----------



## AaronHernadez (Feb 15, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Bdsc gave me glo price paid Tuesday


Did you email them and ask or did they just adjust the price when you went to pay?


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 15, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I didn’t pay for the subscription and I still get the emails


same. are you still paying "deals" prices?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Feb 15, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I've uncovered all 7 Crude Fuel after harvesting my table at day 64.
> The Crude Fuel and Chem D x I-95 from
> Wave Genetics will get another week.
> 
> ...


They look almost identical to the crude fuels I ran. Have you ran any Bully Sticks yet? If you have a pack of them give it a run! I think you'll love them.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> They look almost identical to the crude fuels I ran. Have you ran any Bully Sticks yet? If you have a pack of them give it a run! I think you'll love them.


A friend of mine was really impressed with the Crude Fuel cause she grew out Valley Dawg by Pisces Genetics, which is the same cross, but the phenotypes were very different.

I don't have the Bully Sticks 
Weren't they freebies?
I have some Snausages I was thinking about popping.
BTW, I started 2 freebies packs of the TK Fallen Soldiers and 2 of the Chem D fallen Soldiers


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 15, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> same. are you still paying "deals" prices?


yeah


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Feb 15, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> A friend of mine was really impressed with the Crude Fuel cause she grew out Valley Dawg by Pisces Genetics, which is the same cross, but the phenotypes were very different.
> 
> I don't have the Bully Sticks
> Weren't they freebies?
> ...


Yeah. I've ran crude, snausages, and Bully Sticks. Only 3 of each, but I liked all 3 bully sticks the best of the 9 seeds. Snausages and crude were a toss up for me. Both decent.


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 16, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> A friend of mine was really impressed with the Crude Fuel cause she grew out Valley Dawg by Pisces Genetics, which is the same cross, but the phenotypes were very different.
> 
> I don't have the Bully Sticks
> Weren't they freebies?
> ...


Really interest in how those fallen soldiers turn out. I wanna pop my TK ones.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Really interest in how those fallen soldiers turn out. I wanna pop my TK ones.


I was looking for some canopy filler plants and I remembered I had all these free fems.
I just hope their not all PCK x TK and Chem D


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 16, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I was looking for some canopy filler plants and I remembered I had all these free fems.
> I just hope their not all PCK x TK and Chem D


ABC x TK


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> ABC x TK


Now you got me scared!
So far the leaves look normal.
I think it's going to be fun to try and figure out what they could be.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 16, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Now you got me scared!
> So far the leaves look normal.
> I think it's going to be fun to try and figure out what they could be.


I'm sure they're from the crosses he selling so i dont think there'll be pck in there. i got t1000 and gg4 fallens. i havent seen anything other than GG4 s1's so i have no idea what to expect outta that pack. all s1's, just off the floor? or yet to be released gg crosses...


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I'm sure they're from the crosses he selling so i dont think there'll be pck in there. i got t1000 and gg4 fallens. i havent seen anything other than GG4 s1's so i have no idea what to expect outta that pack. all s1's, just off the floor? or yet to be released gg crosses...


He had gg4 x cookies, bubblegum and a couple others


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 16, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> He had gg4 x cookies, bubblegum and a couple others


Yes but these probably came from a room where the glue was reversed onto itself and other crosses.


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 16, 2021)

I could run a whole table of fallen soldiers, got Durban, T1000, Purple Indica, Lemon Party and 2 packs of TK. Might do it once I run through what I bought.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 16, 2021)

I dont have any Fallen Soldiers packs

I keep getting the panama red and backwoods Bubba crosses for freebies 

i got 3 packs of each lol

I wanted those GG4 Fallen Soldiers


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 16, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I dont have any Fallen Soldiers packs
> 
> I keep getting the panama red and backwoods Bubba crosses for freebies
> 
> ...


I have 2 Panama Bubbas in veg right now with the AJSD x TK, I can not wait to see how they turn out. So far they are slow veg like bubba, not as much stretch as the AJxTK. I have a lot of Bubba freebies as well, probably could do a 20 plant run of only Bubba freebies, lol. I order from CSI, Nspecta hooks it up.


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 16, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I dont have any Fallen Soldiers packs
> 
> I keep getting the panama red and backwoods Bubba crosses for freebies
> 
> ...


Same I never got fallen soldiers


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 16, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Same I never got fallen soldiers


I got them all this last year sale on his site, basically one fallen soldier freebie for each Cultivar in the order...ordered a gsc S1 and mendo purps s1 and got a freebie of fallen soldiers of each plus a free pack of gsc x mendo purps. Pretty lit that he would drop variations of what you’re lookin for from him.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 16, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I remember it was touted as an early sativa back in the day. 65 days.
> I grew out a pack of Sensi's Durban in 95.
> Yielded about half a pound of leafy sativa with a red wine tint and hints of anise
> The high was very heady and paranoid inducing.
> ...


Mark Emery at cannabis culture magazine did a sensi seeds vs Dutch passion for their versions of Durban Poison. 50 seeds each. They were hoping to find good males and females from both companies to work.

They ended up not keeping any of sensi's phenos, were wildly random in phenotypes.
Plus they said it wasn't as good smoke. Put me off Sensi seeds.

They did keep several of Dutch passion's females and males.

So your experience goes right in line with theirs.


----------



## booms111 (Feb 17, 2021)

Damn CSI hooked me up with a ton of freebies! Got my GG4 x Bubblegums and he sent Good Ol Days, PCK IBL, Durban Fallen Soldiers, and Lemon Party Fallen Soldiers along for the ride. I ran Durban's back in the 05' Seedbay times but only remember them having a foul landfill trash terpine profile but i think they were Durban x Skunk #1. The Good Ol Days sound most interesting to me but ill probably give all the freebies away unless somebody here thinks any of the freebies are worth a go?


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 17, 2021)

booms111 said:


> Damn CSI hooked me up with a ton of freebies! Got my GG4 x Bubblegums and he sent Good Ol Days, PCK IBL, Durban Fallen Soldiers, and Lemon Party Fallen Soldiers along for the ride. I ran Durban's back in the 05' Seedbay times but only remember them having a foul landfill trash terpine profile but i think they were Durban x Skunk #1. The Good Ol Days sound most interesting to me but ill probably give all the freebies away unless somebody here thinks any of the freebies are worth a go?


Sometimes the freebies are better than what you order in my experience, Purple Snow Bubba, Bully Sticks, Bubba S1s, have all been dank freebies I have received. I would run Good ole Days and Lemon Party fallen soldiers for sure.


----------



## Burton79 (Feb 17, 2021)

booms111 said:


> Damn CSI hooked me up with a ton of freebies! Got my GG4 x Bubblegums and he sent Good Ol Days, PCK IBL, Durban Fallen Soldiers, and Lemon Party Fallen Soldiers along for the ride. I ran Durban's back in the 05' Seedbay times but only remember them having a foul landfill trash terpine profile but i think they were Durban x Skunk #1. The Good Ol Days sound most interesting to me but ill probably give all the freebies away unless somebody here thinks any of the freebies are worth a go?


I bet those Lemon Party soldiers have some good stuff in them.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 17, 2021)

Some harvest pics of my favorite Crude Fuel.


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 17, 2021)

T1000 
Lower nug 
Still drying, once its done ill get a better nug to photograph.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 18, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> A friend of mine was really impressed with the Crude Fuel cause she grew out Valley Dawg by Pisces Genetics, which is the same cross, but the phenotypes were very different.
> 
> I don't have the Bully Sticks
> Weren't they freebies?
> ...


Pop the snausages. Some dank old school og type plants/terps. Been running mine a few years


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 18, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Pop the snausages. Some dank old school og type plants/terps. Been running mine a few years


I will thank you


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Feb 18, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Pop the snausages. Some dank old school og type plants/terps. Been running mine a few years


Agreed. Crude fuel was good. Snausages was better imo


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 18, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Sometimes the freebies are better than what you order in my experience, Purple Snow Bubba, Bully Sticks, Bubba S1s, have all been dank freebies I have received. I would run Good ole Days and Lemon Party fallen soldiers for sure.


Yes especially those lemon party freebies run them shits out


----------



## Burton79 (Feb 18, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Yes especially those lemon party freebies run them shits out


I have a lemon party S1 about 3 weeks into flower. It hermed like crazy. It had a rough transplant in veg and we have had exceptionally cold weather that may have stressed the plants. I removed about 7 branches that had pollen sacs up high and down low, and left three branches that had no male parts. It is such a beautiful plant that I want to see it through if I can. Very frosty, vigorous, and smells of sugary lemon and menthol (kinda). It is early in flower, but it is outshining every other plant in the room at the moment. Would love to hear from other folks who have one (or more) going.


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 18, 2021)

Ghost Cookies was chopped on day 69



Mendo Purple x GSC was chopped on day 63, unfortunately had two plants hermie in the tent and she was right next to the fan so she got the short end of the stick and is the most seeded plant in the tent, you can spot 200 in this pic alone




Luckily I have a clone so I can give her a proper run. This strain does not want to stretch so I;ll be vegging it a bit before flowering it again.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 18, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Ghost Cookies was chopped on day 69
> View attachment 4830471
> View attachment 4830474
> 
> ...


Looking nice.
Too bad about the seeds.
I usually plant a few beans from accidents like these, just to see how they perform.


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 18, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Looking nice.
> Too bad about the seeds.
> I usually plant a few beans from accidents like these, just to see how they perform.


Thank you! & I would too if the hermie plant only dropped a few balls but man it was bad so I don’t/can’t risk running these and they all herm on me. I have a nice collection of seeds and hold onto clones longer than I should tho so I’m good 

I need to put the clone under MH so it can stretch


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 19, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Thank you! & I would too if the hermie plant only dropped a few balls but man it was bad so I don’t/can’t risk running these and they all herm on me. I have a nice collection of seeds and hold onto clones longer than I should tho so I’m good
> 
> I need to put the clone under MH so it can stretch


Gsc x mendo purps was a freebie I got that I’m stoked on... figure with all the gsc hybrids this one is a bit unique. Whattya think? Worth the effort (aside from the pollen mishap)?


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 19, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Gsc x mendo purps was a freebie I got that I’m stoked on... figure with all the gsc hybrids this one is a bit unique. Whattya think? Worth the effort (aside from the pollen mishap)?


I’ll have a better idea after running the clone but I smoked some the other day before walking the dog and I enjoyed it very calming high. I rarely smoke before taking him out cause we usually run too and smoking beforehand makes that hard for me but I didn’t have an issue with this strain. I’ll try to do a smoke report next month after it’s been in the jars a bit


----------



## jp68 (Feb 20, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I will thank you


Tried popping the last pack of em and they didnt go.a few months ago Think after a few years in the fridge they got moist going in an out every few months. Bummed and hope you have better luck


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 20, 2021)

Well I’ve been patient waiting for a replacement pack of Old Family Purple F2’s from Caleb but I’m done looking stupid sending reminders to have him apologize and thank me for being patient, only to not send them again. Seems like a good guy and the way he hooks up customers with freebies is great but I’m out.
First bad experience buying seeds in 22 years


----------



## KronikGenes (Feb 20, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Well I’ve been patient waiting for a replacement pack of Old Family Purple F2’s from Caleb but I’m done looking stupid sending reminders to have him apologize and thank me for being patient, only to not send them again. Seems like a good guy and the way he hooks up customers with freebies is great but I’m out.
> First bad experience buying seeds in 22 years


I have a pack direct from him, I will pop half of it this spring. See if my germ rates are any better then yours. But over all if it pops or not I’m not worried, Caleb puts out fire, and the freebie pack of purple snow bubba payed for all the csi packs I have. I support and will keep supporting him for his preservation efforts creating S1 offerings of clone only classics and wild super poly hybrids.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 20, 2021)

KronikGenes said:


> I have a pack direct from him, I will pop half of it this spring. See if my germ rates are any better then yours. But over all if it pops or not I’m not worried, Caleb puts out fire, and the freebie pack of purple snow bubba payed for all the csi packs I have. I support and will keep supporting him for his preservation efforts creating S1 offerings of clone only classics and wild super poly hybrids.


I have that same OFP from pack mine all popped within 4 days. I plant direct in soil 24 hours light until I see roots coming out the soil than transplant and veg time frame. Then I Crack open a cold one and scream semper fi


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 20, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I have that same OFP from pack mine all popped within 4 days. I plant direct in soil 24 hours light until I see roots coming out the soil than transplant and veg time frame. Then I Crack open a cold one and scream semper fi


Mine all germed but nothing would grow. One grew a little but I ended up letting it go. I used the same pellets to start Sunshine Daydream Gorilla Ghani Space Monkey Headbanger F2’s Super Silver Hashplant x Headbanger Sweet Skunk x C99 at the same time as my OFP so it’s not me. 
My guess is the vendor Insane Seeds isn’t storing the seeds properly or something happened to them at customs. Tracking said they were in Puerto Rico and entered customs in Florida where they stayed for 2 days before coming to Canada.
I’ll probably order another time because of his genetics and the work he does but I’m not happy how he left me hanging. If you say you’re gonna send out a replacement then do it.


----------



## Renne (Feb 20, 2021)

@Kp sunshine id just order direct from him and write a message, he accepts Canadian currency so it’s super easy


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 20, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Mine all germed but nothing would grow. One grew a little but I ended up letting it go. I used the same pellets to start Sunshine Daydream Gorilla Ghani Space Monkey Headbanger F2’s Super Silver Hashplant x Headbanger Sweet Skunk x C99 at the same time as my OFP so it’s not me.
> My guess is the vendor Insane Seeds isn’t storing the seeds properly or something happened to them at customs. Tracking said they were in Puerto Rico and entered customs in Florida where they stayed for 2 days before coming to Canada.
> I’ll probably order another time because of his genetics and the work he does but I’m not happy how he left me hanging. If you say you’re gonna send out a replacement then do it.


I hear that. 
I had Karma Genetics do the same thing to me.
It's been a few years now, but I had like 3 seeds pop out of 11 Ghost Rider V2.
I contacted him through DM on IG, he said he would get another pack out to me and to contact him if it didn't clear US customs.
Well, they never showed and he never got back with me.
To this day I have not bought more of his gear.


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 20, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> Did you email them and ask or did they just adjust the price when you went to pay?


I called


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 20, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I hear that.
> I had Karma Genetics do the same thing to me.
> It's been a few years now, but I had like 3 seeds pop out of 11 Ghost Rider V2.
> I contacted him through DM on IG, he said he would get another pack out to me and to contact him if it didn't clear US customs.
> ...


Too funny. Guess we both have a stubborn streak.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 20, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Too funny. Guess we both have a stubborn streak.


I hope he gets back with you, so you can grow some of his excellent crosses.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 20, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I hope he gets back with you, so you can grow some of his excellent crosses.


Me too


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 20, 2021)

CSI and Karma are two of the best imo but there really isnt an excuse for leaving people in the lurch. Why on earth you need to contact them, or any other major breeder, personally, is beyond me. They're busy in their gardens, okay fine. They're not business people so why pretend otherwise?

A couple of folks to handle sales and a couple of people to handle complaints, and replacements. That's all they should be doing and it should be clear on their websites.


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 21, 2021)

T1000 (Tigard farms selection for old family purple)


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 21, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> CSI and Karma are two of the best imo but there really isnt an excuse for leaving people in the lurch. Why on earth you need to contact them, or any other major breeder, personally, is beyond me. They're busy in their gardens, okay fine. They're not business people so why pretend otherwise?
> 
> A couple of folks to handle sales and a couple of people to handle complaints, and replacements. That's all they should be doing and it should be clear on their websites.


I order directly from CSI and have never had a problem. Whenever I have an issue they always get back to me.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 21, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> I order directly from CSI and have never had a problem. Whenever I have an issue they always get back to me.


Thats good mate. Glad you've had a good experience. Im just saying for both the benefit of the customer, and Caleb himself, admin people do the business and he does the growing. Poor bloke probably comes in from the garden, and with fish poop still under his fingernails, starts answering emails while smoking a scoob. Shit is bound to get missed from time to time.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 21, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> CSI and Karma are two of the best imo but there really isnt an excuse for leaving people in the lurch. Why on earth you need to contact them, or any other major breeder, personally, is beyond me. They're busy in their gardens, okay fine. They're not business people so why pretend otherwise?
> 
> A couple of folks to handle sales and a couple of people to handle complaints, and replacements. That's all they should be doing and it should be clear on their websites.


Employees cost money, a lot of money.

If you hired 5 people @40k a year thats 200k a year in salary alone, not to mention health insurance, liability insurance and other expenses. 

Now I know people assume CSI and Karma are just rolling in cash but I don't think they have as much as people think. If they did I could only suspect they would hire more people.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 21, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Employees cost money, a lot of money.
> 
> If you hired 5 people @40k a year thats 200k a year in salary alone, not to mention health insurance, liability insurance and other expenses.
> 
> Now I know people assume CSI and Karma are just rolling in cash but I don't think they have as much as people think. If they did I could only suspect they would hire more people.


They both already have crews of varying size, dude. Im talking about misallocation of resources with respect to public sales. As far as seed companies go theyre actually pretty good in my experience, but thats merely a commentary on the pervasive unprofessionalism that is rife, though partly to be expected, in a semi or quasi illegal industry.

Breeders of their stature having to take the time to physically answer emails and send replacement packs is bizarre. And tbh, CSI's website looks like he built it himself. 

All that being said, im a big fan of him and his work.


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 21, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Thats good mate. Glad you've had a good experience. Im just saying for both the benefit of the customer, and Caleb himself, admin people do the business and he does the growing. Poor bloke probably comes in from the garden, and with fish poop still under his fingernails, starts answering emails while smoking a scoob. Shit is bound to get missed from time to time.


Seedbanks can suck ass, they can ruin/steal breeders seeds. I always order direct from breeders when possible because when shit goes bad they know it is on their end.


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 21, 2021)

Hope it gets straightened out though, this thread needs some pics.


Mendo S1


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 21, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Seedbanks can suck ass, they can ruin/steal breeders seeds. I always order direct from breeders when possible because when shit goes bad they know it is on their end.


You're kinda talking about a different subject. I didnt mention seedbanks. I was talking about seed breeding companies and their business structure. But yeah i totally understand your concerns regarding banks tampering with packs or passing the buck when issues arise.

Mind you plenty of breeders do the dip n dash or have shady business dealings themselves as im sure you know.


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 21, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> You're kinda talking about a different subject. I didnt mention seedbanks. I was talking about seed breeding companies and their business structure. But yeah i totally understand your concerns regarding banks tampering with packs or passing the buck when issues arise.
> 
> Mind you plenty of breeders do the dip n dash or have shady business dealings themselves as im sure you know.


True, that is why I do not order from 90% of people out there.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 21, 2021)

My experience is breeders used to be quicker to send replacements. My understanding is the last few years have seen a small portion of the community ruin things for the rest of us by basically making scamming breeders and banks their full time job.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Thats good mate. Glad you've had a good experience. Im just saying for both the benefit of the customer, and Caleb himself, admin people do the business and he does the growing. Poor bloke probably comes in from the garden, and with fish poop still under his fingernails, starts answering emails while smoking a scoob. Shit is bound to get missed from time to time.





thenotsoesoteric said:


> Employees cost money, a lot of money.
> 
> If you hired 5 people @40k a year thats 200k a year in salary alone, not to mention health insurance, liability insurance and other expenses.
> 
> Now I know people assume CSI and Karma are just rolling in cash but I don't think they have as much as people think. If they did I could only suspect they would hire more people.


I bet he makes a bunch of money.
I was told by a smaller than CSI breeder, that he brought in about 10k a month from his main bank.

I'm guessing CSI processes at least a hundred orders a day across all the banks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 21, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I bet he makes a bunch of money.
> I was told by a smaller than CSI breeder, that he brought in about 10k a month from his main bank.
> 
> I'm guessing CSI processes at least a hundred orders a day across all the banks.


True, I just know employees don't come cheap, especially if they're dependable solid people.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 21, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I bet he makes a bunch of money.
> I was told by a smaller than CSI breeder, that he brought in about 10k a month from his main bank.
> 
> I'm guessing CSI processes at least a hundred orders a day across all the banks.


No way he's selling a hundred packs a day. I think notesoteric is probably close. If he's selling over 100 packs a day, bringing in almost 2 mill annually, and still personally dealing with complaints (not to mention his website... Second only to the good doc ) would be the definition of working harder instead of smarter lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> No way he's selling a hundred packs a day. I think notesoteric is probably close. If he's selling over 100 packs a day, bringing in almost 2 mill annually, and still personally dealing with complaints (not to mention his website... Second only to the good doc ) would be the definition of working harder instead of smarter lol


I don't think he has many complaints for 1 and I bet between drops and every other day he sells at least 10 packs a day at each of the roughly 10 banks he sells through.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 21, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I don't think he has many complaints for 1 and I bet between drops and every other day he sells at least 10 packs a day at each of the roughly 10 banks he sells through.


I highly highly doubt there are 10 banks that sell 10 packs of csi an average day but I could b wrong and there may not be that many complaints but believe u me there are MORE than enough scammers and snakes to keep him busy


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 21, 2021)

Coked out Girl Scout


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 21, 2021)

Mendo Purple Urkle 3.5 
Looking like some urkle


----------



## Big Sparks (Feb 21, 2021)

Looking good! That Coked Out Girl Scout is one that I totally lagged on getting until it was too late and completely sold out! Almost got that Mendo Purple Urkle 3.5 too, but already have the Purple Urkle s-1's so was like, meh. Let us know how they finish up please. I would love to see pics and maybe get a smoke report.


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 22, 2021)

T1000 is the truth


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 22, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> T1000 is the truth
> View attachment 4834146View attachment 4834147


Running my T1000 fallen soldiers soon. Everything that cut touches is pure gold, always getting top shelf keepers. The hardest part is deciding which one stays or goes.


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 22, 2021)

Chem D x T1000


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2021)

Trimming up some Crude Fuel
So dank!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 23, 2021)

Stunning. Congrats mate.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 23, 2021)

Any of you blokes grown out the Chem D S1's?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Any of you blokes grown out the Chem D S1's?


I've got about 7 in early flower.


----------



## Paddletail (Feb 23, 2021)

Have 1 in early flower. She's very vigorous and beautiful. Always happy. Running a lot of nice things and always have to take another look at this 1.


----------



## Burton79 (Feb 23, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Any of you blokes grown out the Chem D S1's?


I have 1 Chem D S1 that is doing quite well. Big plant and vigorous. She has leaf variegation in spades. Also, she absolutely reaked in veg. Now she is around 4 weeks into flower and hardly smells at all. Hope she kicks it into gear toward the finish. But overall thumbs up.


----------



## Burton79 (Feb 23, 2021)

Stanky stank Lemon Party S1. Somewhere around day 25.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> I have 1 Chem D S1 that is doing quite well. Big plant and vigorous. She has leaf variegation in spades. Also, she absolutely reaked in veg. Now she is around 4 weeks into flower and hardly smells at all. Hope she kicks it into gear toward the finish. But overall thumbs up.


Mine just started week 4 and they look to be closer to week 3. Very tall, stretched as much as the TK S1 I planted with them.


----------



## Burton79 (Feb 23, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Mine just started week 4 and they look to be closer to week 3. Very tall, stretched as much as the TK S1 I planted with them.


Same here. Pretty skinny colas but is starting to stack. She tallest in the room by far and branched like crazy. I prob took a dozen cuts from her and could have taken more.


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 24, 2021)

The ignored Coked Out Girl Scout in the back corner


----------



## Big Sparks (Feb 24, 2021)

Shes got a nice little fade going on her.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2021)

Crude Fuel is grade A straight to the dome Dank.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 27, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> I have a lemon party S1 about 3 weeks into flower. It hermed like crazy. It had a rough transplant in veg and we have had exceptionally cold weather that may have stressed the plants. I removed about 7 branches that had pollen sacs up high and down low, and left three branches that had no male parts. It is such a beautiful plant that I want to see it through if I can. Very frosty, vigorous, and smells of sugary lemon and menthol (kinda). It is early in flower, but it is outshining every other plant in the room at the moment. Would love to hear from other folks who have one (or more) going.


Would love to see some pictures! I’m planning on hunting my pack of Lemon Party S1’s after my current grow, and I’m really hoping for a sativa Sour Lemon Candy type


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 27, 2021)

Mendo purple urkle 3.5


----------



## Burton79 (Feb 27, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Would love to see some pictures! I’m planning on hunting my pack of Lemon Party S1’s after my current grow, and I’m really hoping for a sativa Sour Lemon Candy type


I don't post pics much, I am kinda new at this and I don't do these cultivars justice. But here is one. Some impressions so far, she is about 30 days in... light feeder up to this point, dark green foliage, a few leaves have variegation like a chem, couple curved leaves (bottom center) like I have only seen in wifi x zkittlez, frostier than she looks in the pic, herm prone, resilient, leaves are always tilted up, very strong and enjoyable smell, mild stretch. I have grown about 15 cultivars from start to finish and lot more that I culled. LP is on a different level so far. But who knows how she'll finish and how she'll smoke. Chem D s1 leaves creeping in on the left side and purple dog bud photo bombing on the lower right..


----------



## Eugenios (Feb 27, 2021)

Hey guys, quick question and Imma head out. Is Humboldt Seed Org. similar to CSI Humboldt? I'm European and can only find seeds from HSO. Thanks in advance.


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 27, 2021)

Eugenios said:


> Hey guys, quick question and Imma head out. Is Humboldt Seed Org. similar to CSI Humboldt? I'm European and can only find seeds from HSO. Thanks in advance.


No, not even close. If you want CSI gear go to http://humboldtcsi.com/


----------



## Eugenios (Feb 27, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> No, not even close. If you want CSI gear go to http://humboldtcsi.com/


Aaaahh that's a bummer. Thanks for the link but can't order online just to be safe. Don't want to get paranoid. I'll stick to Ace Seeds and Dinafem for now but I want to try so many others which I can't find in my country: CSI, Bodhi, Thug pug, Dynasty and many many more.


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 27, 2021)

Eugenios said:


> Aaaahh that's a bummer. Thanks for the link but can't order online just to be safe. Don't want to get paranoid. I'll stick to Ace Seeds and Dinafem for now but I want to try so many others which I can't find in my country: CSI, Bodhi, Thug pug, Dynasty and many many more.


You mail money order, no credit card orders. You could probably send your order in by mail, it is worth it


----------



## DeadHigh (Feb 27, 2021)

Purple Urkle x t1000


----------



## Wayne55 (Feb 27, 2021)

Let the Durban Poison S1 fun begin!!!

​Germing six with the plan being to keep the best 3 or 4. Fingers crossed that I can get this done before summer temps roll in


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 27, 2021)

Hey guys what do you guys think his best yieldinv plants arw


----------



## BongChoi (Feb 27, 2021)

@bobdagrowah Obama kush outdoors, massive.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 27, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Obama kush outdoors, massive.


How massive we talkin sir, ive got some land im trying to go big


----------



## Wayne55 (Feb 27, 2021)

bobdagrowah said:


> How massive we talkin sir, ive got some land im trying to go big


Whats the climate like? And, this sounds awesome.


----------



## BongChoi (Feb 27, 2021)

bobdagrowah said:


> How massive we talkin sir, ive got some land im trying to go big


Only speaking on what I've seen from happygoluckypharm and CSI's instagram page so take with a grain of salt, not much personal experience unfortunately. CSI reposted an obama harvest cola a while back from someone that was about the size of a 3gallon bucket.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 27, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> Whats the climate like? And, this sounds awesome.


 Midwest in ohio


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 27, 2021)

I have a ton of csi gear running...urkle x t1000 lots of savage x old fam purps, tons of fallen soldiers from t1000, gsc, mendo....So stay tuned cause I will flood this thread soon enough....

Everything is strong and vigorous with the urkles being the shortest but beautiful structure


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 27, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> I don't post pics much, I am kinda new at this and I don't do these cultivars justice. But here is one. Some impressions so far, she is about 30 days in... light feeder up to this point, dark green foliage, a few leaves have variegation like a chem, couple curved leaves (bottom center) like I have only seen in wifi x zkittlez, frostier than she looks in the pic, herm prone, resilient, leaves are always tilted up, very strong and enjoyable smell, mild stretch. I have grown about 15 cultivars from start to finish and lot more that I culled. LP is on a different level so far. But who knows how she'll finish and how she'll smoke. Chem D s1 leaves creeping in on the left side and purple dog bud photo bombing on the lower right.View attachment 4838931.


lemon tree and it’s progeny are all slept on so hard, I don’t get it. That lemon party s1 is actually likely an s2 of lemon tree based on what Caleb has said. Might explain the herm issues. I have a pack of those and like 5 other hybrids including 3 packs of the tk x lemon. Blends amazing with kush based on my experience with Cannarado’s topanga canyon og x lemon tree.


----------



## Wayne55 (Feb 28, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> lemon tree and it’s progeny are all slept on so hard, I don’t get it. That lemon party s1 is actually likely an s2 of lemon tree based on what Caleb has said. Might explain the herm issues. I have a pack of those and like 5 other hybrids including 3 packs of the tk x lemon. Blends amazing with kush based on my experience with Cannarado’s topanga canyon og x lemon tree.


I was so tempted to get the lemon tree/Durban cross....still am actually.

I have too many seeds

I have too many seeds

I have too many seeds

Just going to keep repeating this to myself


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> lemon tree and it’s progeny are all slept on so hard, I don’t get it. That lemon party s1 is actually likely an s2 of lemon tree based on what Caleb has said. Might explain the herm issues. I have a pack of those and like 5 other hybrids including 3 packs of the tk x lemon. Blends amazing with kush based on my experience with Cannarado’s topanga canyon og x lemon tree.


I love lemon terps in weed, Ive been thinking of snagging a pack anyways so you sold me.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> I was so tempted to get the lemon tree/Durban cross....still am actually.
> 
> I have too many seeds
> 
> ...


You're never going to stop, you have to admit you have a problem. So just get on your phone/log onto your computer, fire up your favorite seed bank and hit the purchase hard and enjoy the fleeting high.


----------



## BongChoi (Feb 28, 2021)

Tiny PTK that I threw on the balcony this winter as an expirement after the winter solstice. Have another PTK dude along with this guy that I will learn pollen collection/storage on. One of them, the stem rub smells similar to peppermint gum and the other like a varnished wooden picnic table or something. Maybe that's the pine tar smell or I'm just imagining things and it's actually just plain plant juice hah.


----------



## Jostaberry (Mar 1, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I've uncovered all 7 Crude Fuel after harvesting my table at day 64.
> The Crude Fuel and Chem D x I-95 from
> Wave Genetics will get another week.
> 
> ...


 Where can I get this in regular seeds? Their website only has fems, actually most stuff on there site is fems.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 1, 2021)

I've grown outdoors 30yrs and 2021 will be my 1st run with CSI Humbolt, I grabbed Mendo Purps S1 from SEEDSHERENOW and I'm gonna pop a couple and give it a go.ccguns


----------



## Wayne55 (Mar 1, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I've grown outdoors 30yrs and 2021 will be my 1st run with CSI Humbolt, I grabbed Mendo Purps S1 from SEEDSHERENOW and I'm gonna pop a couple and give it a go.ccguns


Nice choice! I haven't grown it but I see it in my future


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm hoping to get some nice purple hues, most of the purple strains I've tried have been like "where's the purple"? This inludes GDP (the real onehad a10pk of regs still got a couple good taste no purple though), JOI the purps, BCDD purps, purple chem byCaliCon, and purplecrack by CaliCon and seen relatively little purple hues.ccguns






'


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 1, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I'm hoping to get some nice purple hues, most of the purple strains I've tried have been like "where's the purple"? This inludes GDP (the real onehad a10pk of regs still got a couple good taste no purple though), JOI the purps, BCDD purps, purple chem byCaliCon, and purplecrack by CaliCon and seen relatively little purple hues.ccguns


Csi definitely has strains that will purp the fuck out for you...like a decent amount. T-1000 is one I can think of.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 1, 2021)

I ran black light fantasy from bodhi and they were all super dark purple but my keeper is a lighter color, i dunno where my pic of my keeper is but its in the bodhi thread..

mendo purps x purple unicorn


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm running a ton of csi gear right now. Including a few Tk x Mendo Purple. I kinda just throw them in my flower room on random racks based on size without really organizing. I have to check my name tags to be sure which is which to be sure. Anyhow, at about 15 days in I saw some dark spots on the tops of a plant on a rack of random taller plants. At first I was so like "oh no, some kind of rot". After further inspection it was purple and not brown. Hell, even calyxes were purple. I checked the tag and it was tk x mendo purple. That Mendo purple passes hella purple on from what I've seen here and in my own experience.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 1, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> Where can I get this in regular seeds? Their website only has fems, actually most stuff on there site is fems.


You can't get crude fuel in regular seeds. Both parents are female.


----------



## Wayne55 (Mar 1, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I'm hoping to get some nice purple hues, most of the purple strains I've tried have been like "where's the purple"? This inludes GDP (the real onehad a10pk of regs still got a couple good taste no purple though), JOI the purps, BCDD purps, purple chem byCaliCon, and purplecrack by CaliCon and seen relatively little purple hues.ccguns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On episode 15 of The Potcast podcast they interview Nspecta and I'm pretty sure I remember him saying Mendo purple gets the purple from its genetics and always starts to show it from the beginning of flower where as something like purple urkle is more temperature dependent with its purple expression. You made a good choice


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 1, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> Where can I get this in regular seeds? Their website only has fems, actually most stuff on there site is fems.


Check out luckydogseedco, might have something similar in regs


----------



## Jostaberry (Mar 2, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> Check out luckydogseedco, might have something similar in regs


Thanks for the tip man, yeah I like what I see. Where’s the best place to get their seeds from? I see seeds here now has them... never ordered through them before though.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 2, 2021)

On the csi site they have a section for regs.


----------



## slacker140 (Mar 2, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> Thanks for the tip man, yeah I like what I see. Where’s the best place to get their seeds from? I see seeds here now has them... never ordered through them before though.


If you can hold out for 4/20 sales the best place would probably be direct from csi.


----------



## BongChoi (Mar 2, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> If you can hold out for 4/20 sales the best place would probably be direct from csi.


This. To add to the already huge list of reasons why CSI direct is the way to go, my buddy ordered just 1 pack of airforce-1 direct from CSI and Caleb threw in 2 packs of AF1, 1 Bubba kush, one pack GSC hybrid and a handful of smaller freebie seed bags. The individual price of the packs reflects pretty well how much he pads the envelope with extras.


----------



## Big Sparks (Mar 2, 2021)

Direct from CSI would be best, probably better freebies. But I've ordered from both CSI and Seedsherenow multiple times in the last few years with no problems.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 2, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> Thanks for the tip man, yeah I like what I see. Where’s the best place to get their seeds from? I see seeds here now has them... never ordered through them before though.


https://headiegardens.com/product-category/breeders/lucky-dog-seed-company/ 
password: muffcabbage



https://breedersdirectseedco.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=61_70



https://speakeasyseedbank.com/offerings/lucky-dog-seed-co/ 
theyre going through some shit right now so offerings are minimal but will be back up soon


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 2, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> On the csi site they have a section for regs.





slacker140 said:


> If you can hold out for 4/20 sales the best place would probably be direct from csi.



csi is legit but he doesn't sell a lot of regs of his crosses


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 4, 2021)

Anyone run his Bubblegum S1?


----------



## Big Sparks (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm running the Sweet Pink Stink wich is Bubblegum × Purple Urkle for the second time. But no Bubblegum s-1.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Mar 4, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> Thanks for the tip man, yeah I like what I see. Where’s the best place to get their seeds from? I see seeds here now has them... never ordered through them before though.


Headie gardens has some lucky dog on sale


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 4, 2021)

Big Sparks said:


> I'm running the Sweet Pink Stink wich is Bubblegum × Purple Urkle for the second time. But no Bubblegum s-1.


That sweet pink stink sounds awesome....how was it the first time you ran it?


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 4, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Anyone run his Bubblegum S1?


I've ran a few, dank bud. I think I posted it on here when I did. Found one that was a beautiful bubblegum pine tree flavor. No ones know the parents of bubble gum so you can find some weird things in the s1s


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 4, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> I've ran a few, dank bud. I think I posted it on here when I did. Found one that was a beautiful bubblegum pine tree flavor. No ones know the parents of bubble gum so you can find some weird things in the s1s


Awesome, interesting to find weird things, but glad to know the bubblegum can definitely be found in it too!

I'm trying to do multiple bubblegum runs of different seed companies because a local dispensary has a bubblegum that I love but idk which bubblegum it is.....unfortunately BOG passed so I cant try his gear, but I got Top Dawgs Dubble Bubble which crosses sour bubble to bubblegum chem


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Mar 4, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> Dang, I just planted 2 crossed with bubba cause leafly lied to me and told me it would be berry, fruity, caramel. Oh well, at least they were free.


i guess u didn't get the leafly memo to avoid them. i started using allbud but frankly in a short time i have noticed they are hyping certain aspects in their strain descriptions that aren't legit. smdh it is what it is.


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 4, 2021)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> i guess u didn't get the leafly memo to avoid them. i started using allbud but frankly in a short time i have noticed they are hyping certain aspects in their strain descriptions that aren't legit. smdh it is what it is.


Agreed, best experience using Seedfinder so far. Not saying they're 100% either.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Mar 4, 2021)

Panaelous said:


> Xmas bud is a finicky bitch too


because they might be one in the same. never heard of PTK herm issues back in the day. ijs and i said the former because the ptk and xmas bud doubts with the Hazeman scene. i do believe the both were legit and seprate strains but what was done with/to them is unknown to us. folks can say what they want about hazmen gear but the fact s he doesn't always make shit transparent as to the makeup of his offerings he sells. this is in spite of folks who have run and liked any of his gear. ijs He's not the ONY ONE WHO DOES THAT FRFR. Inspecta/csi ISN'T AS TRANS[PARENT as they seem. they simply give the putline/basic of some of their stuff. we in our nievty take it like rhey are always 100 % and i know that;s not the case across the board for so many. Bhdhi included and we know what type of fan base he has. ijs to take all the relavant shit into account and don't assume we are in the know soley based on the seller info given. peace


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 4, 2021)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> because they might be one in the same. never heard of PTK herm issues back in the day. ijs and i said the former because the ptk and xmas bud doubts with the Hazeman scene. i do believe the both were legit and seprate strains but what was done with/to them is unknown to us. folks can say what they want about hazmen gear but the fact s he doesn't always make shit transparent as to the makeup of his offerings he sells. this is in spite of folks who have run and liked any of his gear. ijs He's not the ONY ONE WHO DOES THAT FRFR. Inspecta/csi ISN'T AS TRANS[PARENT as they seem. they simply give the putline/basic of some of their stuff. we in our nievty take it like rhey are always 100 % and i know that;s not the case across the board for so many. Bhdhi included and we know what type of fan base he has. ijs to take all the relavant shit into account and don't assume we are in the know soley based on the seller info given. peace


Idk nspecta is the only one I've seen say a cut he's using has been unverified. Aside from that everything I've seen has been pretty clearly stated what the parents were in crosses. Maybe I just don't understand what you're saying but what exactly had csi done that ISN'T transparent?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 4, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> Thanks for the tip man, yeah I like what I see. Where’s the best place to get their seeds from? I see seeds here now has them... never ordered through them before though.


Definitely check out headiegardens, you gotta email shoe (you can find him on IG) for the password to the site. Lucky Dog stuff is $160 usually but he sells them at $100 sometimes $80.


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 5, 2021)

Coked out Girl Scout


----------



## Burton79 (Mar 5, 2021)

Lemon Party S1 day 30-something


----------



## Big Sparks (Mar 5, 2021)

Day thirty-something?! Dayuum! They look good for the amount of time flowering. Good growing!


----------



## Burton79 (Mar 5, 2021)

Big Sparks said:


> Day thirty-something?! Dayuum! They look good for the amount of time flowering. Good growing!


Thank you, but it is 100% the genetics. She just went 11 days without water or being fed in a pot that is 3-5 gallons. I do mist the mulch layer here and there. My other plants are starting to fade already but they all have a Chem 91 or Chem D parent and a lot more bud sites. Every Chem cross I've grown has been early to fade and initiate leaf death. They still produce excellent buds. I am also still figuring out my setup.


----------



## Drumminghead (Mar 5, 2021)

Made an order last week been trying to email my tracking for my payment but keep getting email back saying my emails aren’t going thru. Anyone dealt with this before ??


----------



## Big Sparks (Mar 5, 2021)

No. Never. Sorry to hear that. All you can do is keep trying. Or ask for a phone number or maybe a fax number and send a screen shot or photo/copy. 
Good luck.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 5, 2021)

Drumminghead said:


> Made an order last week been trying to email my tracking for my payment but keep getting email back saying my emails aren’t going thru. Anyone dealt with this before ??


Yes. That happens when you send it as a reply to their automated email system. Try sending it to the address that is a link in the bottom of the email. Not as a reply but as a new email. And always check your spam filter it seems like a lot of my CSi stuff gets sent to my spam filter


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 5, 2021)

Drumminghead said:


> Made an order last week been trying to email my tracking for my payment but keep getting email back saying my emails aren’t going thru. Anyone dealt with this before ??


What email are you sending messages to?

Do not respond to your invoice email
Humboldt CSI <[email protected]>

Instead go to his site and click on the contact link and you will find this page.

Give him your tracking # .
They won't confirm they got your message, but as soon as they receive payment they will email you a receipt and then a tracking # with your order.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 5, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Yes. That happens when you send it as a reply to their automated email system. Try sending it to the address that is a link in the bottom of the email. Not as a reply but as a new email. And always check your spam filter it seems like a lot of my CSi stuff gets sent to my spam filter


You beat me to it


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 5, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> Lemon Party S1 day 30-something
> 
> View attachment 4844891


Holy fuck 30 something from flip? WOW. Do you have other phenos started at the same time?


----------



## Drumminghead (Mar 6, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> What email are you sending messages to?
> 
> Do not respond to your invoice email
> Humboldt CSI <[email protected]>
> ...


That’s what I did but I got an email from something called mail delivery subsystem telling me it didn’t go thru.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 6, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> Lemon Party S1 day 30-something
> 
> View attachment 4844891


Fucking A dude, I was just looking @ the lemon tree/lemon party strains...are you already getting a lemon stank off her?


----------



## OG Doge (Mar 6, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> Lemon Party S1 day 30-something
> 
> View attachment 4844891


Looks like I'm popping Lemon Party S1 and fallen soldiers next round.


----------



## Burton79 (Mar 6, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Holy fuck 30 something from flip? WOW. Do you have other phenos started at the same time?


No other phenos. I posted a bit ago about how most branches extremely hermed. I cut them out and kept three branches that had no male parts. She was too good to totally give up on. I had 3 of 4 plants herm this round so it could have been the extreme cold or another issue. But the other herms were minor in comparison. 



Dividedsky said:


> Fucking A dude, I was just looking @ the lemon tree/lemon party strains...are you already getting a lemon stank off her?


She has been stanked out since she was in early veg. Smells much stronger than purple dogbud, Chem D S1 and Chemd D x Obama. Great sugary lemon menthol/diesel smells so far, but will see how she finishes and smokes. Purple dog bud has a very strong grapey fuel smell. 



OG Doge said:


> Looks like I'm popping Lemon Party S1 and fallen soldiers next round.


Me too. Wish I got those LP fallen soldiers. Those would be fun.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2021)

I was male and herm searching my garden this morning and I came across a male 
Chem D Fallen Soldier.

Notice the pistil coming out the end of the ball n the last photo
I've never seen such a thing.

I'm going to keep him around for a bit longer and see what will happen


----------



## bobdagrowah (Mar 6, 2021)

From wut i heard chem d is prone to herm popem off and keep it goin looking good


----------



## BongChoi (Mar 6, 2021)

Woah Bakersfield funny you mention that, I was checking my PTK dude the other day and saw pistils popping out of a few pollen sacs. Searched around online shortly for info on it and nothing really, so I will grow it out and see what it does. I'm wondering if in my case this is a preservation tactic due to it being flowered outside after the winter solstice and the days are getting longer or if it's just some mutant.


----------



## Big Sparks (Mar 6, 2021)

How strange. I've never seen that before. 
Thanks for sharing guys.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Woah Bakersfield funny you mention that, I was checking my PTK dude the other day and saw pistils popping out of a few pollen sacs. Searched around online shortly for info on it and nothing really, so I will grow it out and see what it does. I'm wondering if in my case this is a preservation tactic due to it being flowered outside after the winter solstice and the days are getting longer or if it's just some mutant.
> View attachment 4846052
> View attachment 4846053


Dang!
So what is the PTK exactly, Pine Tar Kush?
I've got 2 of the Fallen Soldiers that look like this one minus the boy parts.
Very deep serrations and some purple added to the green.
Maybe they are related and this is a strain specific trait?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2021)

I've got to ask has anyone here grown out any of CSI's HP13 crosses?
I have been able to find HP13 x Irene,
HP13 x GSC, and HP13 x Zkittles and wonder if there is more.


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 6, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got to ask has anyone here grown out any of CSI's HP13 crosses?
> I have been able to find HP13 x Irene,
> HP13 x GSC, and HP13 x Zkittles and wonder if there is more.


Is his hp13 different than the other hashplant he uses? I've got his Hashplant x Mendocino purple


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Is his hp13 different than the other hashplant he uses? I've got his Hashplant x Mendocino purple


HP 13 is suppose to be some insane smoke.
Some consider it the best weed ever.
I know Top Dawg, Riot and Golden Coast have worked it along with GreySkull.
I'm not sure if it originates in Hawaii, but that's where the cut was held for years and CSI mentions that that is where he got his cut from.


----------



## BongChoi (Mar 6, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Dang!
> So what is the PTK exactly, Pine Tar Kush?
> I've got 2 of the Fallen Soldiers that look like this one minus the boy parts.
> Very deep serrations and some purple added to the green.
> Maybe they are related and this is a strain specific trait?


Yup it's a Pine Tar Kush.

Your 3 could all be related, chances are higher if he put less mothers in the room with the chem D. It would be interesting to know what mothers he puts into the rooms during the reversal runs and put it on the fallen soldier seed pack so you can narrow it down a little but I'm sure that would be a hassle to do.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 6, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got to ask has anyone here grown out any of CSI's HP13 crosses?
> I have been able to find HP13 x Irene,
> HP13 x GSC, and HP13 x Zkittles and wonder if there is more.


Got some Hashplant x bubba going now. Only a few days in. I'll let you know when they're further in.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 6, 2021)

FYI for anyone popping freebies. Out of around 20 strains in my garden almost exclusively from CSI right now the Florado x Bubba is pretty hermaphroditic. 3 of 3 have balls and pretty high up on the branches. One is specifically terrible. Stripped em to the top few nodes. Most other strains are showing very few if any male bits so far (day 22). The goat and monkey irene x tk was even worse. It had male bits mixed in with the females on the very tops. A true intersex style hermaphrodite. I don't even keep those around and they are a rarity for me.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Got some Hashplant x bubba going now. Only a few days in. I'll let you know when they're further in.


Is it HP13 x Bubba? 


Mrsmokestacks said:


> FYI for anyone popping freebies. Out of around 20 strains in my garden almost exclusively from CSI right now the Florado x Bubba is pretty hermaphroditic. 3 of 3 have balls and pretty high up on the branches. One is specifically terrible. Stripped em to the top few nodes. Most other strains are showing very few if any male bits so far (day 22). The goat and monkey irene x tk was even worse. It had male bits mixed in with the females on the very tops. A true intersex style hermaphrodite. I don't even keep those around and they are a rarity for me.


Good to know about Goat and Monkey. 
I thought about trying his strains but I try to avoid hermaphrodites, plus all his stuff I want is gone.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 6, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got to ask has anyone here grown out any of CSI's HP13 crosses?
> I have been able to find HP13 x Irene,
> HP13 x GSC, and HP13 x Zkittles and wonder if there is more.


curious about that kush 4 too, I think I heard someone hypothesize it might be an og kush ancestor but of course its all hearsay. supposed to be nice either way. Is hp13 the same as g13hp?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 6, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Is it HP13 x Bubba?
> 
> Good to know about Goat and Monkey.
> I thought about trying his strains but I try to avoid hermaphrodites, plus all his stuff I want is gone.


Of Goat and monkey I've also ran full packs (7) Blue dream x triangle and (15) blue dream x hippyslayer from him. 2/3 germ on the Irene x tk. Both irenetk were bad herms. The other two strains had some bananas here and there, but just the typical stuff I see in haze crosses. Neither of those were remarkable, but good blue dream phenos. I still have 3 of his chemd x tk going (day22) Looking just fine and typical og/chem structure. Still have daywrecker x tk of his to try. I'm definitely not disparaging him.

After all these bubba seeds I popped this round I've decided ogs and chems are pretty much my stee low. 40ish day veg and ALWAYS hit ~ 4 zips in one gal of coco. These death rows have decent structures as well as the ofp f2. The tk x Mendo purple are tall, but still have that single cola dominance that I as a supercropper/bender hate . The purple dogbud has an og structure on a tiny frame. Probably needed way more veg. The bubba's are slow vegging afghanis and bubba seems to dominate most everything it's crossed with, but there are a few like fire og x Bubba, yo cheese x Bubba and the Florado x bubba where mom comes through. Observations only based on my limited number of phenotypes of each strain.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> curious about that kush 4 too, I think I heard someone hypothesize it might be an og kush ancestor but of course its all hearsay. supposed to be nice either way. Is hp13 the same as g13hp?


I've read it is Hashplant x G13 on popular sites like AllBud, but all the heads that know her say she is not an Indica stone wise and she'll get you super high. Supposedly, there is Thai admixture.
I know nothing about Kush 4. Sounds cool.
I've always thought of Hollywood Pure Kush as being an OG precursor strain. 
I wonder if they are similar?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 7, 2021)

Well, I read the comments section on the 2 posts CSI has about Kush 4 and apparently it's an Afghani or Pakistani that Jim Ortega gave Neville who later crossed it to NL2 to create his
Hindu Kush line.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 7, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Well, I read the comments section on the 2 posts CSI has about Kush 4 and apparently it's an Afghani or Pakistani that Jim Ortega gave Neville who later crossed it to NL2 to create his
> Hindu Kush line.


Wish there were whole plant shots, the green nug look like og but she’s probably a squat afghani


----------



## quiescent (Mar 7, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> FYI for anyone popping freebies. Out of around 20 strains in my garden almost exclusively from CSI right now the Florado x Bubba is pretty hermaphroditic. 3 of 3 have balls and pretty high up on the branches. One is specifically terrible. Stripped em to the top few nodes. Most other strains are showing very few if any male bits so far (day 22). The goat and monkey irene x tk was even worse. It had male bits mixed in with the females on the very tops. A true intersex style hermaphrodite. I don't even keep those around and they are a rarity for me.


It sounds like you flowered seed plants. Take clones from sexually mature parts of the plant, then trash the seed plant. The only thing seed plants with American genetics are good for is getting clones and posting about herms. Generally it's not an issue with the clones.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Mar 7, 2021)

booms111 said:


> Damn CSI hooked me up with a ton of freebies! Got my GG4 x Bubblegums and he sent Good Ol Days, PCK IBL, Durban Fallen Soldiers, and Lemon Party Fallen Soldiers along for the ride. I ran Durban's back in the 05' Seedbay times but only remember them having a foul landfill trash terpine profile but i think they were Durban x Skunk #1. The Good Ol Days sound most interesting to me but ill probably give all the freebies away unless somebody here thinks any of the freebies are worth a go?


The GG4 x bubblegum is definitely worth growing out. the cut i flowered out tastes strongly of bubblegum with a pine undertone. Potent and big, resinous flowers.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Mar 7, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> lemon tree and it’s progeny are all slept on so hard, I don’t get it. That lemon party s1 is actually likely an s2 of lemon tree based on what Caleb has said. Might explain the herm issues. I have a pack of those and like 5 other hybrids including 3 packs of the tk x lemon. Blends amazing with kush based on my experience with Cannarado’s topanga canyon og x lemon tree.


Lemon tree x Zkittles was amazing too. Strongest tasting flower ive ever grown.


----------



## skuba (Mar 7, 2021)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Lemon tree x Zkittles was amazing too. Strongest tasting flower ive ever grown.


Did you get any zkittlez leaners? What kind of flavors did you get?! I’m super excited about mine


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Mar 7, 2021)

skuba said:


> Did you get any zkittlez leaners? What kind of flavors did you get?! I’m super excited about mine


I only flowered out one cut of the lemon tree x Zkittles, extremely strong lemon flavor, with a berry undertone. very spaced-out out kind of high, but in a way that allows you to really focus on whatever you’re doing. wasnt the best in the yield department but wasn’t terrible either. Trichomes for days though, from very early on too. They were coated by week 3 of flower, and from there they just got bigger. The plant truly had some beautiful colors come out during fade.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 7, 2021)

quiescent said:


> It sounds like you flowered seed plants. Take clones from sexually mature parts of the plant, then trash the seed plant. The only thing seed plants with American genetics are good for is getting clones and posting about herms. Generally it's not an issue with the clones.


I'm perfectly satisfied with CSI, especially after running tons of stuff from breeders worldwide. You're correct about clones from seeds being more stable, but I don't take the time to clone much anymore. The flowers from my seed plants are typically amazing, just gotta look for balls below the 5th node and strip accordingly. If they appear above that especially in the tops I would guarantee any clone from them would also carry Herm and intersex traits. I always veg plants to sexual maturity before bloom. I expect some underlying Herm traits to surface with my growing style (1 gal coco coir dtw). Every breeder and every line can have plants that throw balls. Obviously some crosses do to an extreme. I can grow a bunch of plants that have a few balls here and there and still not have seeds in the finished product, but when I find a line that herms more easily or readily in my garden I'm going to let people know. Those same lines will likely be more hermaphroditic for them too and might make the smaller grower lean towards a less hermaphroditic line.... Ya dig???


----------



## quiescent (Mar 7, 2021)

I can totally appreciate letting people know a tendency is there, if you don't know about flo or bubba history you might not expect them. I just try to let people know you can avoid them altogether. Not necessarily only you, others that may not even be registered. I think that we're on the same team here.

I see so many people posting the same "problems", it generally all boils down to space/time which I totally get. I try to grow out accurate representations of the plant's potential I paid for and get 1/10th of the problem plants. Seed plants are anything but that; not only in growth pattern but terpene development and a general acclimatization to environment can lead to wildly different results in some varieties. I find more nuance in my clones than I do in my seed plants when I flower them for the first time.


----------



## YardG (Mar 8, 2021)

Just to be clear... when you talk about "seed plants" do you mean "plants grown from seed"? As opposed to clones (which presumably were taken from "seed plants" that did not show frequent male flowers).


----------



## quiescent (Mar 8, 2021)

Yes. IME if you take clones from the upper part of the plant that are showing alternating nodes and female preflowers these issues are alleviated.

This is how I've done things in the past to minimize wasted resources/footprint on pheno hunts.

I take a couple cuttings, throw the best structured one in flower. I keep the other in a 6x6 or beer cup for about 3 weeks - keep these plants happy! Then take 2 more cuts, keep the best looking one and by the time it hits ~3 weeks again you should be able to tell if its likely you'll be trying a second run. Take cuts off of any potential keepers.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 8, 2021)

YardG said:


> Just to be clear... when you talk about "seed plants" do you mean "plants grown from seed"? As opposed to clones (which presumably were taken from "seed plants" that did not show frequent male flowers).


I'm pretty sure that's what he's saying. Seed plants are more likely to show sexual instability than more sexually mature clones from that same plant. If the seed was a true hermaphrodite and not just a sexually maturing female then the clones will also be hermaphrodites. If the seed plant has very few male parts but is primarily female it will likely not express that instability in it's newest growth or the clones taken after it is mature. That doesn't mean you can't identity a true Herm before taking clones and a clone of a Herm will be a Herm. A few balls or dicks on a seed plant doesn't mean it won't sexually stabilize in newer growth (or clones). I just don't have time to grow a seed to maturity just to kill it and take clones to then root and veg. I do a good job on my seeds, look for excessive intersex/Herm traits, cull anything that isn't salvageable or that likely won't mature out of those traits, and strip the keepers to the top 18-24" of the plant to further reduce the likelihood of unseen male parts. Sometimes clones do have a different effect/taste/etc than the seed they came from, but two clones grown in the same way on different runs can also show a bit of variance due to any factors than aren't perfectly replicated (environment, feed, pathogen, etc). If you do a good job on the seeds you can mitigate the difference between them and the next generation of clones off of them though. I feel like a lot of (not all) the variance between a seed and it's clones can be chalked up to the health and sexual maturity of the specific specimen. Either way I would waste a ton of time if I grew seeds out just to clone them. My seeds make great flower IMO and IME so I don't bother.


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 8, 2021)

Agreed, I top my plants and clone the tops, the clone always looks better than the seed run and haven’t had any clones herm on me *knocks on wood*


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 8, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Yes. IME if you take clones from the upper part of the plant that are showing alternating nodes and female preflowers these issues are alleviated.
> 
> This is how I've done things in the past to minimize wasted resources/footprint on pheno hunts.
> 
> I take a couple cuttings, throw the best structured one in flower. I keep the other in a 6x6 or beer cup for about 3 weeks - keep these plants happy! Then take 2 more cuts, keep the best looking one and by the time it hits ~3 weeks again you should be able to tell if its likely you'll be trying a second run. Take cuts off of any potential keepers.


I have no quips with this method. I used to do it like this. It's just too involved and unnecessary for me and my hunts. I can hunt far more seeds my current way and most often I grow my seeds well, flower when mature, and can identify any issues without wasting the time and resources to root hundreds of clones that I'm most likely going to kill. Nothing wrong with doing it that way though!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 8, 2021)

I've ran a bunch of seeds in my persuit of Unobtainium and I don't typically have a problem with intersex traits beyond the occasional lower nanner or late flower nanner.

I run so many seeds that taking cuttings of every seed sprouted would consume space and time beyond my resources.

I sprout, short veg and flower.
If a plant appears to be worth keeping, I will reveg and reavaluate.

I will take cuttings from plants of rare seed packs before flowering if I must have 100% success in preserving the genetics, because my reveg game is never 100%.

When I do encounter the rare full fledged herm plant from seed it gets tossed without a second thought.
Seriously, full herms are rare to find running seed in my garden.

To boot
IME, seed plants will outperform clones of the same plant in vigor and yield.
It's as if the seed plant are on steroids compared to its clone.
I don't know the reason behind this, but seeded plants seem to have larger root balls compared to my clone runs.
Perhaps, in other gardens the same hormones found in seeded plants, that create such massive vigor can become problematic and cause intersex?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 8, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I've ran a bunch of seeds in my persuit of Unobtainium and I don't typically have a problem with intersex traits beyond the occasional lower nanner or late flower nanner.
> 
> I run so many seeds that taking cuttings of every seed sprouted would consume space and time beyond my resources.
> 
> ...


Completely agree. I think it's the taproot. I definitely wonder sometimes why a plant can grow out of intersex traits as it matures in age. I'm sure it is an evolved survival mechanism. So interesting these plants are!


----------



## YardG (Mar 8, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I'm pretty sure that's what he's saying. Seed plants are more likely to show sexual instability than more sexually mature clones from that same plant. If the seed was a true hermaphrodite and not just a sexually maturing female then the clones will also be hermaphrodites. If the seed plant has very few male parts but is primarily female it will likely not express that instability in it's newest growth or the clones taken after it is mature. That doesn't mean you can't identity a true Herm before taking clones and a clone of a Herm will be a Herm. A few balls or dicks on a seed plant doesn't mean it won't sexually stabilize in newer growth (or clones). I just don't have time to grow a seed to maturity just to kill it and take clones to then root and veg. I do a good job on my seeds, look for excessive intersex/Herm traits, cull anything that isn't salvageable or that likely won't mature out of those traits, and strip the keepers to the top 18-24" of the plant to further reduce the likelihood of unseen male parts. Sometimes clones do have a different effect/taste/etc than the seed they came from, but two clones grown in the same way on different runs can also show a bit of variance due to any factors than aren't perfectly replicated (environment, feed, pathogen, etc). If you do a good job on the seeds you can mitigate the difference between them and the next generation of clones off of them though. I feel like a lot of (not all) the variance between a seed and it's clones can be chalked up to the health and sexual maturity of the specific specimen. Either way I would waste a ton of time if I grew seeds out just to clone them. My seeds make great flower IMO and IME so I don't bother.


I was just curious if I was understanding correctly, to each their own but I don't have the time or space to keep plants with hermaphroditic traits in my garden, if it shows herm traits it gets tossed (obviously I understand there are some strains that have a tendency throw non-potent male flowers late in flowering, I'd probably make an exception for very minor herming but in general those traits are something I'd rather just avoid altogether).


----------



## Panaelous (Mar 8, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I was male and herm searching my garden this morning and I came across a male
> Chem D Fallen Soldier.
> 
> Notice the pistil coming out the end of the ball n the last photo
> ...


That’s a true male hermaphrodite


----------



## Panaelous (Mar 8, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Woah Bakersfield funny you mention that, I was checking my PTK dude the other day and saw pistils popping out of a few pollen sacs. Searched around online shortly for info on it and nothing really, so I will grow it out and see what it does. I'm wondering if in my case this is a preservation tactic due to it being flowered outside after the winter solstice and the days are getting longer or if it's just some mutant.
> View attachment 4846052
> View attachment 4846053


That’s a true male hermaphordite


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 8, 2021)

Gorilla Glue fam is blasting CSI today for making S1s...always something I guess.


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 8, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Gorilla Glue fam is blasting CSI today for making S1s...always something I guess.


I guess I can understand if he's charging usual prices. For preservation sake I'm all for it and wow would that be a fun run looking through.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 8, 2021)

So if I wanna try some csi for the first time as well as some lemon. Should I go for lemon tree x lemon party


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 8, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> I guess I can understand if he's charging usual prices. For preservation sake I'm all for it and wow would that be a fun run looking through.


I grabbed a pack during CSI's christmas sale , and I'll for sure run it. Timing is odd cause that has been out almost as long as the GG4 x T1000 collab between them.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 8, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Gorilla Glue fam is blasting CSI today for making S1s...always something I guess.


I hadn't heard, but I would assume that after JW passed, you wouldn't need to get permission.

I guess strains now are viewed as family legacies.


----------



## slacker140 (Mar 8, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> So if I wanna try some csi for the first time as well as some lemon. Should I go for lemon tree x lemon party


Check out this.





CSI humboldt thread


Why not both? Picked up some Ghost OG x GSC and Underdog Urkle (Loompas HB x Purple Urkle. Picked up that urkle cross cause of Dr Panda’s photos here in the thread. Also got a PCK x Bubba Kush freebie too, all from GLO. My run of ChemD x GSC made me a believer in nspecta/CSI. I still have a pack...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 8, 2021)

Panaelous said:


> That’s a true male hermaphrodite


I would say it was 7/8 male, which is weird for a fem.
Who knows what's swept up from the floor?


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 8, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> So if I wanna try some csi for the first time as well as some lemon. Should I go for lemon tree x lemon party


You’re probably better off with an out cross like his lemon tree x tk(or triangle x lemon party) sherb x lemon party, lemon tree x zkittlez, or chem d x lemon party. The lemon terps are strong with the lemon tree, better off getting an out cross since the lemon party is likely an s1 of lemon tree already. I do have a pack of lemonade x lemon party and lemon party s1, but I have like 4 packs of outcrosses too. If you’re only getting one I’d go triangle x lemon party or lemon tree(which is lemon party) x triangle. Less herm prone more vigor and kush + lemonade is a dream pairing.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 8, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Anyone know what the headband in the headband x chem d cross is? Loompas or something else?


This post has been on my mind for months now, lol.

I was listening to episode 3 of the 
Breeders Syndicate this afternoon. Notsodog and
Matt Riot were talking about breeders and CSI came up.
Notsodog said that Caleb has both of Notsodogs Headbands, the L.A. Headband and the "other' Headband. 
The L.A. Headband is more Diesel like while the other he says is more Kush like.

CSI has apparently used both Headbands in crosses that are currently available.
I just wish he would state which one is which.


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 8, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I hadn't heard, but I would assume that after JW passed, you wouldn't need to get permission.
> 
> I guess strains now are viewed as family legacies.


I dont know the whole GG4 story but if I were gonna have someone make S1s of a strain...CSI is the guy.


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 8, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> This post has been on my mind for months now, lol.
> 
> I was listening to episode 3 of the
> Breeders Syndicate this afternoon. Notsodog and
> ...


I actually got a pack and been thinking about it too lol. Maybe I should email him


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 8, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> This post has been on my mind for months now, lol.
> 
> I was listening to episode 3 of the
> Breeders Syndicate this afternoon. Notsodog and
> ...


i was actually thinking about this earlier because i purchased a headband cross a while back assuming it was the headband i knew which is the diesel related one, best outdoor i ever smoked. Turns out the cross i have is NOT the diesel headband, but the og headband, i think it is aka loompas headband aka headband og or underdog og (i believe csi labels it as underdog og in his crosses). Perhaps he differentiates between the two this way? Id like to know because i love the diesel headband and have been chasing her a while now.


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 8, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> i was actually thinking about this earlier because i purchased a headband cross a while back assuming it was the headband i knew which is the diesel related one, best outdoor i ever smoked. Turns out the cross i have is NOT the diesel headband, but the og headband, i think it is aka loompas headband aka headband og or underdog og (i believe csi labels it as underdog og in his crosses). Perhaps he differentiates between the two this way? Id like to know because i love the diesel headband and have been chasing her a while now.


Loompa was the one that changes the name so many times, Headband OG, UnderDog, Loompas headband are the same cuts. Its not a headband at all but mostly an OG. I believe you want the one labeled just headband. That should either be Notso dogs LAkush/headband cut which is the more diesel type or the 56 day cut. I have a pack that he personally wrote one that says LA kush/headband x tk on the baggie but the package says headband x tk


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Mar 8, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> I dont know the whole GG4 story but if I were gonna have someone make S1s of a strain...CSI is the guy.


The clone has been passed out freely, but asked that S1s not be sold without consent.
GGstrains sells "official" s1s and that money helps support JWs family with all the legal bills they have been left with after he got sued by Gorilla Glue.
CSI makes great seeds, and does a lot of good work, but this is a major lapse in judgement imo.


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 9, 2021)

Bubbles Depot said:


> The clone has been passed out freely, but asked that S1s not be sold without consent.
> GGstrains sells "official" s1s and that money helps support JWs family with all the legal bills they have been left with after he got sued by Gorilla Glue.
> CSI makes great seeds, and does a lot of good work, but this is a major lapse in judgement imo.


We have no idea if his blessing was given or not. You can definitely have an issue with speakeasy's advertisement not giving credit to ggstrains though.


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Mar 9, 2021)

AFAIK Caleb reached out to Cat about doing an official collab, but then they didn't speak for a few months so he decided to release them on his own, with no blessing. That's why there is drama.


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 9, 2021)

Bubbles Depot said:


> AFAIK Caleb reached out to Cat about doing an official collab, but then they didn't speak for a few months so he decided to release them on his own, with no blessing. That's why there is drama.


JoseyWhales was literally posting pics of him growing their collab work right before his passing, we have no idea what was said between those two.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> This post has been on my mind for months now, lol.
> 
> I was listening to episode 3 of the
> Breeders Syndicate this afternoon. Notsodog and
> ...


CSI probably used Loompa's HB. I have a pack of Underdog Urkle (underdog og is the same as Loompa's HB) and the pack specifically states that it's Loompa's Headband


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 9, 2021)

Bubbles Depot said:


> The clone has been passed out freely, but asked that S1s not be sold without consent.
> GGstrains sells "official" s1s and that money helps support JWs family with all the legal bills they have been left with after he got sued by Gorilla Glue.
> CSI makes great seeds, and does a lot of good work, but this is a major lapse in judgement imo.


That's their first mistake. Legal bills aren't his family's responsibility unless they pay once, in which case the responsibility transfers to them. Maybe someone will correct me, but I'm pretty sure if someone dies with legal bills, it wont transfer to the family. (Doesn't mean the assholes won't go after his family for payment)


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 9, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> That's their first mistake. Legal bills aren't his family's responsibility unless they pay once, in which case the responsibility transfers to them. Maybe someone will correct me, but I'm pretty sure if someone dies with legal bills, it wont transfer to the family. (Doesn't mean the assholes won't go after his family for payment)


The fam stated yesterday they are still paying that legal bill.


----------



## bayougarden (Mar 9, 2021)

Second run with keeper Poundtown and freebie Meep meep. First pic of #town the others are Meep.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 9, 2021)

CSI rules. I ran them for the first time outdoors last season the bubblegum cookies, chem1 x TK, dogshit x ofp. All did awesome I think my favorite effect came off the dogshit x OFP. if you have that freebie and like an uplifting effect. That strains rules. Grew like a freak but the effect was awakening.


----------



## Panaelous (Mar 9, 2021)

Bubbles Depot said:


> The clone has been passed out freely, but asked that S1s not be sold without consent.
> GGstrains sells "official" s1s and that money helps support JWs family with all the legal bills they have been left with after he got sued by Gorilla Glue.
> CSI makes great seeds, and does a lot of good work, but this is a major lapse in judgement imo.


Give me a break lol


----------



## Panaelous (Mar 9, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> The fam stated yesterday they are still paying that legal bill.


Sure lol


----------



## Wayne55 (Mar 9, 2021)

Durban s1's
All broke ground the same day.

Also trying megacrop 2 part this time around.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I've ran a bunch of seeds in my persuit of Unobtainium and I don't typically have a problem with intersex traits beyond the occasional lower nanner or late flower nanner.
> 
> I run so many seeds that taking cuttings of every seed sprouted would consume space and time beyond my resources.
> 
> ...


Believe it or not you can run the veg for a hunt of 60-75 fem plants in a 2x4 with a shelf as I described... doing it currently with 12 different clones on top of it. Granted, it takes time and you'll be dealing with a small amount of resources being turned over to keep things on track.

I didn't experience as many issues as others have with seed plants producing balls at the nodes but now I have basically none. I can't check 60-75 plants daily just like you can't clone em. 

I wonder how much of the epigenetic expression changes the outcome of balls or not. What are these people doing to the plants? Are they under 24 hours of any light, not even mentioning not enough/too much light. Over watered, over fertilized, not enough air exchange/general air quality(humidity) issues, pests, etc. The ways you can fuck this up are endless and people are infinitely capable of sticking their dick in the apple pie and telling you they didn't do anything wrong.

Give DJ short stuff too much nitrogen and have fun with your herms and cardboard terps for example. The plant won't show any overt signs of too much N but it was there and it's not happy about it. I know for a fact pre98 crosses don't like 24 hour veg and will even spit lower balls in veg from clone plants if you 24/7 it for a couple months. These quirks are not super common in most of the stuff we grow but there's lots of picky plants out there. 

Sure I'll get a nanner here or there at the end but to be expected if you actually finish plants. If I don't get sterile nanners out of at least one of my Chocolate Diesel/3 Queens/Bubba's Bad Bitch I'd be surprised.

Seed plants might grow non-flower mass faster which obviously will make more flower eventually. It's not how the clone is going to grow at all, which is all I care about. They're more stretchy, take longer and as I mentioned have a markedly different expression on the olfactory. I don't mind the effort cause the heartbreak of seeding pounds of weed, unintentionally, isn't a good feeling.

I know you're in coco which I haven't messed with in a grip, especially in veg. Per the rootball thing do you think you hit your transplants optimally or are things spinning out by the time you get to it? I know there's a big difference in results when you up pot every couple weeks vs going beer cup to 1 gal to 5 gal+++ over the course of 3 months.


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Mar 9, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> JoseyWhales was literally posting pics of him growing their collab work right before his passing, we have no idea what was said between those two.


That is true. But we do know that Josey didn't like companies releasing s1s while he was alive, and these seeds are being released less than a year after his death with no share of the proceeds offered to his family or the legal fund.
Caleb's response online was not that he had a prior deal with Josey, but that he feels nobody owns the cannabis plant. Which is of course true, he is allowed to do whatever he wants with it. But what he has chosen to do isn't a good look, to me.
Anyway sorry to derail the thread.
Back to topic, has anybody grown out the Purple Dogbud? I've got a chem hunt and an urkle hunt planned for the end of the year, and I can't figure out which group to put it in.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 9, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> Durban s1's
> All broke ground the same day.
> 
> Also trying megacrop 2 part this time around.
> ...


I just got some of the two part and I like how it's not so brown and I think they won't b starving for k in mid flower but it's a lot harder to get mixed in properly lol 

Anybody cop that albert Walker bubblegum? I really don't need anymore beans but my pack of albert supertramp from cvs seems to b a dud ( officially 0/3 with 2 seeds not popping and one damping almost immediately. I dropped two more and see no activity so I'm guessing 0fer) and that cross sounds like u could find some real gems


----------



## quiescent (Mar 9, 2021)

If it were bred intentionally and they popped tons of seeds I could see someone feeling entitled to act like it's gate keeper, not that they would be right... but dude isn't around and his circle isn't getting any younger. Fuckem, no one involved in that shebang has any room to speak out about what's right or wrong and neither do the clowns on the sidelines. Josey talks about old school values when it benefits him. A bunch of nut swingers being holier than thou talking about what they'd do for good optics. 

It's like buying a house and painting it a different color. A year or so later the guy who owned it 3 deed holders back tells you that you can't, then a few neighbors side with the guy that doesn't even live in the neighborhood anymore. You can't individually knock on everyone's door to tell them "fuck you" so you put up a sign and leave your house the color you painted it. 

If you really side with a dead Josey gate keeping an accidental bagseed plant lay off the weed for a second, it's making you too empathetic and retarding your ability to think logically.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 9, 2021)

Panaelous said:


> Sure lol


Lol fuck off.

I got a pack of Usefuls gg4 s1, hope he's not in any trouble. Lol


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 9, 2021)

Bubbles Depot said:


> That is true. But we do know that Josey didn't like companies releasing s1s while he was alive, and these seeds are being released less than a year after his death with no share of the proceeds offered to his family or the legal fund.
> Caleb's response online was not that he had a prior deal with Josey, but that he feels nobody owns the cannabis plant. Which is of course true, he is allowed to do whatever he wants with it. But what he has chosen to do isn't a good look, to me.
> Anyway sorry to derail the thread.
> Back to topic, has anybody grown out the Purple Dogbud? I've got a chem hunt and an urkle hunt planned for the end of the year, and I can't figure out which group to put it in.


Ime purple dogbud grows like a chem (leggy, spaced internodes), but on a shorter structure. I've only grown 6 not finished so I can't speak on the quality of the flower, but they are through stretching.


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 9, 2021)

GG4 lol If you want to get the lowest prices on indoor in SoCal grow one of these 2 strains.... Purple Punch or Gorilla Glue#4 and these are the original cuts lol 

Let the Pollen Fly.... the chances of any of these seeds made by well known people becoming ELITE are like .01% ... feel free to name a bunch 

When my people shop for bulk trees in the wholesale game... i mean like groups of buyers filling up 18 wheelers full of weed headed out of Cali str8 for the rest of the country... you never see any of these pollen chucked strains .... if u do...maybe 1 and done....

ELITE is 0.01% of all seeds made on purpose ....TRUE FACTS the best ELITES come from herm pollen accidents


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 9, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> CSI probably used Loompa's HB. I have a pack of Underdog Urkle (underdog og is the same as Loompa's HB) and the pack specifically states that it's Loompa's Headband


I can also confirm that the Headband x TK packs says Loompas Headband on it


----------



## skuba (Mar 9, 2021)

Bubbles Depot said:


> That is true. But we do know that Josey didn't like companies releasing s1s while he was alive, and these seeds are being released less than a year after his death with no share of the proceeds offered to his family or the legal fund.
> Caleb's response online was not that he had a prior deal with Josey, but that he feels nobody owns the cannabis plant. Which is of course true, he is allowed to do whatever he wants with it. But what he has chosen to do isn't a good look, to me.
> Anyway sorry to derail the thread.
> Back to topic, has anybody grown out the Purple Dogbud? I've got a chem hunt and an urkle hunt planned for the end of the year, and I can't figure out which group to put it in.


Id put it in the Urkle hunt, a had a couple with strong urkle taste and smell but with gas and more power than urkle. The chem leaners were more bland in my 7 plant experience


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 9, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I can also confirm that the Headband x TK packs says Loompas Headband on it


So, which packs contain the L.A. Headband?
Those would be the ones I want, not that there is anything wrong with Loompas.
I wonder where 707 Headband falls into this equation?
707 is the Humboldt region.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> So, which packs contain the L.A. Headband?
> Those would be the ones I want, not that there is anything wrong with Loompas.
> I wonder where 707 Headband falls into this equation?
> 707 is the Humboldt region.


I was wondering if that strain would be mentioned. I grew 707 headband outdoors in prob 2010 from clone and it was one of my fav strains I didn't know I liked. Wonderful earthy taste and exhale. The high wasn't hammering you but still a great stone. Big chunky buds but a touch on the fluffier side for me. Would for sure run again tho.


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> So, which packs contain the L.A. Headband?
> Those would be the ones I want, not that there is anything wrong with Loompas.
> I wonder where 707 Headband falls into this equation?
> 707 is the Humboldt region.


I belive anything labeled straight headband on the packs will be the notso cut. If it says headband og it loompas or possibly the 56 day cut since he has been putting Loompas name on packs too


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 9, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> I belive anything labeled straight headband on the packs will be the notso cut. If it says headband og it loompas or possibly the 56 day cut since he has been putting Loompas name on packs too


Thank you. 
My 420 seed list keeps getting larger, if I can wait that long.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 9, 2021)

I have 2 examples of variegation from the Chem D in this
Chem D S1 clone - a bit haggard, pulled from the cloner a few days ago.


And this White x Chem D


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> So, which packs contain the L.A. Headband?
> Those would be the ones I want, not that there is anything wrong with Loompas.
> I wonder where 707 Headband falls into this equation?
> 707 is the Humboldt region.


Does 707 seedbank use that cut in anything?


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 9, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Does 707 seedbank use that cut in anything?


No, and thats not his cut. 707 headband came from Mandelbrot or however you spell his name. Its believed to be a renamed cut.... ill get the details


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 9, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> No, and thats not his cut. 707 headband came from Mandelbrot or however you spell his name. Its believed to be a renamed cut.... ill get the details


I know it’s not his cut but they all have the same cuts and are friends I think from what I watched or read.


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 9, 2021)

Coked Out Girl Scout


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 9, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> I know it’s not his cut but they all have the same cuts and are friends I think from what I watched or read.


I dont know if they use 707 headband to be honest. But as far the 707 headband goes it nostodog lakush/headband x unknown dad. Mandelbrot was the one who made it. From what I gathered the nosto lakush/headband is the diesel headband people want. But is one of the tighter held cuts


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 9, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Coked Out Girl Scout
> View attachment 4848779





dr.panda said:


> I dont know if they use 707 headband to be honest. But as far the 707 headband goes it nostodog lakush/headband x unknown dad. Mandelbrot was the one who made it. From what I gathered the nosto lakush/headband is the diesel headband people want. But is one of the tighter held cuts


Probably the one Gene uses and calls PK?


----------



## OG Doge (Mar 9, 2021)

Matix35 said:


> Csi Twin durbo diesel pack: aj sour d pheno!i love csi gear !
> 
> 
> https://rollitup.org/attachments/20201115_173928-jpg.4743456/


Those look bomb as fuck, hope my AJ x TKs comes out good.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 9, 2021)

Plus DNA capitalized on the 707 Headband name years ago and released 707 Headband in seed form,
like they did with the Jew Gold/Kosher Kush name as well.


> As the story goes, a strain with unknown genetics called 707 Headband was gaining popularity in Los Angeles when DNA Genetics decided to recreate the strain themselves. In turn, they combined the classic Sour Diesel and OG Kush strains to recreate the characteristics that the 707 Headband was known for.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 9, 2021)

SugarUB said:


> That's the Hollywood Pure Kush. LA Kush/Headband is different and is the mother of the 707 Headband as well as Mean Gene's Rootbeer.


I need that HPK cut!


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I need that HPK cut!


Strayfox is doing reversals with it, don’t think it’s an easy cut to acquire.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I need that HPK cut!


The HPK sounds so fire, been hearing that it has marshmallow type terps


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 9, 2021)

SugarUB said:


> That's the Hollywood Pure Kush. LA Kush/Headband is different and is the mother of the 707 Headband as well as Mean Gene's Rootbeer.


So that is the sour that he uses. That’s what I thought. So did loompa do his his version of headband like Karma?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 9, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Strayfox is doing reversals with it, don’t think it’s an easy cut to acquire.


No it's not easy and the cross of it that I have is excellent!
You have to know someone, I've asked, lol.

I wish CSI would do something with her.


----------



## Satch12 (Mar 9, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Coked Out Girl Scout
> View attachment 4848779


Friggin beautiful picture!


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 9, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Strayfox is doing reversals with it, don’t think it’s an easy cut to acquire.


Aroma therapeutic genetics has it on his site. I've never ordered from him so can't say if it's legit or not.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 9, 2021)

https://www.atgenetix.com/product-page/topanga-canyon-og-hollywood-hills-92-cut-hemp-clone


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> No it's not easy and the cross of it that I have is excellent!
> You have to know someone, I've asked, lol.
> 
> I wish CSI would do something with her.


It does way better in crosses than og, and for anyone who hasn’t messed with pure kush... if you like og, you’ll love pk. He has a few pure kush crosses but I have no idea what cut, I’ve seen pk to cookies and t-1000 on glo. I doubt any clone venders have a legit cut, if it’s listed it’s probably an s1 or a cross.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 9, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> https://www.atgenetix.com/product-page/topanga-canyon-og-hollywood-hills-92-cut-hemp-clone


According to strayfox the hpk and topanga are different cuts but that’s a good deal if it’s the real topanga cut. Also sour dubb for 150


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 9, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> According to strayfox the hpk and topanga are different cuts but that’s a good deal if it’s the real topanga cut. Also sour dubb for 150


The L.A. PK and Suge Kush are very Bubba like,
While SoCal Pure Kush, Topanga Pure Kush, 
91 Malibu, Hollywood and Ghost1PK are more OG if not actually the same cut.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> The L.A. PK and Suge Kush are very Bubba like,
> While SoCal Pure Kush, Topanga Pure Kush,
> 91 Malibu, Hollywood and Ghost1PK are more OG if not actually the same cut.


I have the PKG (I'll never call it ghost1pk again fuck legendary mythical clown) it's not hollywood but is fire. Hollywood has a better flavor IMO. I don't have hpk. My profile pic is pkg.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 9, 2021)

all pkg from me.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 9, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> View attachment 4848986View attachment 4848987View attachment 4848988 all pkg from me.


That’s that shit man, fire af! I also thought the topanga and hpk were the same cut but idk. Would be cool if @strayfox could give a little more clarity


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 9, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> View attachment 4848986View attachment 4848986View attachment 4848987View attachment 4848988 all pkg from me.


Very nice!
Does she have the Marshmallow terps?

I have been confused by the Ghost moniker.
Could you verify to me that there is a 
Pure Kush Ghost as well as Ghost OG?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 9, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> That’s that shit man, fire af! I also thought the topanga and hpk were the same cut but idk. Would be cool if @strayfox could give a little more clarityView attachment 4849010View attachment 4849011


Could be. I never had Topanga.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Very nice!
> Does she have the Marshmallow terps?
> 
> I have been confused by the Ghost moniker.
> ...


Yes. They are different.


----------



## slacker140 (Mar 9, 2021)

Mendo Purple Urkle 3.5 day 23 since flip. This smells so good.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 9, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> Lemon Party S1 day 30-something
> 
> View attachment 4844891


I forgot exactly and thought the lemon party was an s1 of lemon tree, but it's supposedly the str8 organics cut. not much info out there on the lineage and could be a lemon tree s1 or hybrid.

"Hey man,

The LT x TK utilizes the same Lemon Party (Lemon Tree) cut. I believe Lemon Party is the Str8 Organics cut of Lemon Tree…as I received it as Lemon Tree originally, but it is not the same as the original Lemon Tree cut."

now look at this pic next to yours, pretty spot on. the first comment is about how she's known to herm


__
http://instagr.am/p/BlTLYD6B6pz/


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 10, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I forgot exactly and thought the lemon party was an s1 of lemon tree, but it's supposedly the str8 organics cut. not much info out there on the lineage and could be a lemon tree s1 or hybrid.
> 
> "Hey man,
> 
> ...


Holy shit, good detective work. It's like a 1:1 clone damn near. Sucks that it's known to herm, but hoping that it's fire lemon terps anyways cause I bought a pack of the Lemon Party S1's too


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Mar 10, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> So that is the sour that he uses. That’s what I thought. So did loompa do his his version of headband like Karma?


Loompa's Headband is a very good OG clone (he sometimes calls it underdawg og) but it was originally given to him as Headband, so that's what he shared it as.


----------



## Panaelous (Mar 10, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I forgot exactly and thought the lemon party was an s1 of lemon tree, but it's supposedly the str8 organics cut. not much info out there on the lineage and could be a lemon tree s1 or hybrid.
> 
> "Hey man,
> 
> ...


That’s horrifying


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 10, 2021)

Bubbles Depot said:


> Loompa's Headband is a very good OG clone (he sometimes calls it underdawg og) but it was originally given to him as Headband, so that's what he shared it as.


It is good, I just run some yeti F4, and I like the taste and buzz on it. Most I share with do too.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 10, 2021)

Panaelous said:


> That’s horrifying


After goin thru the lemon thai craze some moons ago, that lemon tree etc just don't excite me. Ran a lemon Zambezi one time, super lemon yielder, just not a big kick on buzz. A squishes dream tho. Y'all can have that one, lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 10, 2021)

Bubbles Depot said:


> The clone has been passed out freely, but asked that S1s not be sold without consent.
> GGstrains sells "official" s1s and that money helps support JWs family with all the legal bills they have been left with after he got sued by Gorilla Glue.
> CSI makes great seeds, and does a lot of good work, but this is a major lapse in judgement imo.


Wow he got sued by the gorilla glue company, never knew that..anyways that sucks, what fuckers.


----------



## YardG (Mar 10, 2021)

That was my initial reaction, because I had thought "how much is someone going to confuse a strain with a brand name glue company?", but I hadn't realized how much they were marketing the seeds _and _a seed company with the name Gorilla Glue. If I were in the glue brand's shoes I could understand feeling like it was infringement and that the seed co was trading on their good name (and that the seed company threatened their name brand). By my amateurish understanding registered trademark holders have an obligation to defend their mark, otherwise they can lose protection?

Note to self: if you're going to start a seed company, steer clear of established brand names (owned by "people" with deep pockets).


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 10, 2021)

It’s one thing to hold a clone of something and only
Give it out to certain people it’s another to patent weed like for real. Bringing that bigag bullshit into things. It’s an S1 which will not be a replica of the clone only GG4 , all over a brand name ? I dunno , weird


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 10, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> It’s one thing to hold a clone of something and only
> Give it out to certain people it’s another to patent weed like for real. Bringing that bigag bullshit into things. It’s an S1 which will not be a replica of the clone only GG4 , all over a brand name ? I dunno , weird


Ya s1 can have phenos all over the place but you can find something close to the cut.


YardG said:


> That was my initial reaction, because I had thought "how much is someone going to confuse a strain with a brand name glue company?", but I hadn't realized how much they were marketing the seeds _and _a seed company with the name Gorilla Glue. If I were in the glue brand's shoes I could understand feeling like it was infringement and that the seed co was trading on their good name (and that the seed company threatened their name brand). By my amateurish understanding registered trademark holders have an obligation to defend their mark, otherwise they can lose protection?
> 
> Note to self: if you're going to start a seed company, steer clear of established brand names (owned by "people" with deep pockets).


I'm guessing that why the brand goes by GG strains. It reminds me of the Ken Estes grandaddy purple and naming your seed brand after one of your strains.


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 10, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Friggin beautiful picture!


Thanks! 
Here's a better pic without flash


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 10, 2021)

How does glo have csi humboldt so cheap? Like some packs are half the price that csi sells them for on there own site.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> How does glo have csi humboldt so cheap? Like some packs are half the price that csi sells them for on there own site.


He doesn't mark up the price as much as other seedbanks. He probably gets them for like half the price he's selling them for.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 10, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> He doesn't mark up the price as much as other seedbanks. He probably gets them for like half the price he's selling them for.


Ya some more than others either way he's making some You'll notice certain stuff is a bit cheaper than other banks and some stuff he offers nice discounts especially on certain crosses if you buy more than one pack from a one breeder


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> How does glo have csi humboldt so cheap? Like some packs are half the price that csi sells them for on there own site.


I don't know, but I scored like a bandit yesterday with 4 packs of H13 crosses from CSI for $195


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 10, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't know, but I scored like a bandit yesterday with 4 packs of H13 crosses from CSI for $195


Ya you did-those are all gone, I believe...I snagged up some 4 clearwater creamsicle crosses mad cheap...dude was really quick with the ship this time as well


----------



## Burton79 (Mar 10, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Thanks!
> Here's a better pic without flash View attachment 4849440


She's a beauty.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> How does glo have csi humboldt so cheap? Like some packs are half the price that csi sells them for on there own site.


I'm curious about this too, I hit up Breeders Direct Seed Co (partnered with CSI) and tried to get a price match for GLO's deals on CSI. BDSC said that they can't do it and that they don't know how GLO can sell it at a lower price than they buy it for. My guess is that GLO uses the crazy deals to get people to buy more of his own seed line (which costs him pretty much nothing to make)


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 10, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> I'm curious about this too, I hit up Breeders Direct Seed Co (partnered with CSI) and tried to get a price match for GLO's deals on CSI. BDSC said that they can't do it and that they don't know how GLO can sell it at a lower price than they buy it for. My guess is that GLO uses the crazy deals to get people to buy more of his own seed line (which costs him pretty much nothing to make)


Could be that or he buys them in a huge bulk amount when Caleb has sales n whatnot. Also heard that a few members have had issues when sending in cash as well as turnaround times with GLO. I've always been to sketched out to use them...


----------



## Freshbakd (Mar 10, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> I'm curious about this too, I hit up Breeders Direct Seed Co (partnered with CSI) and tried to get a price match for GLO's deals on CSI. BDSC said that they can't do it and that they don't know how GLO can sell it at a lower price than they buy it for. My guess is that GLO uses the crazy deals to get people to buy more of his own seed line (which costs him pretty much nothing to make)


I'm sure its different for many breeders. Can't say I saw csi prices. But I have seen other breeders wholesale prices, yknow buying over 100 packs type thing. It was about 60 percent of what the banks charged. Example many packs that would normally be 100 were 60. Banks get 40ish percent probably closer to 30 with sales and giveaways.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 10, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Could be that or he buys them in a huge bulk amount when Caleb has sales n whatnot. Also heard that a few members have had issues when sending in cash as well as turnaround times with GLO. I've always been to sketched out to use them...


No need to be sketched, I've used them many time with no problems. Heard of taking a while for shipping last year but think he sorted that out.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 10, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Could be that or he buys them in a huge bulk amount when Caleb has sales n whatnot. Also heard that a few members have had issues when sending in cash as well as turnaround times with GLO. I've always been to sketched out to use them...


I get why people are sketched. I buy from them strictly for their Cannarado and CSI deals. I always use debit for that exact reason. At least with debit you can get your money back, with cash you have no guarantee you're getting anything


----------



## Freshbakd (Mar 10, 2021)

Have had prob with glo many many orders. No cash though only do that if I have to.


----------



## Burton79 (Mar 10, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Holy shit, good detective work. It's like a 1:1 clone damn near. Sucks that it's known to herm, but hoping that it's fire lemon terps anyways cause I bought a pack of the Lemon Party S1's too


Agree. Great detective work. Thanks. We'll see how she smokes. I hope it's a nice high. Fun to grow despite the herm thing. It happens.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 10, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> Have had prob with glo many many orders. No cash though only do that if I have to.


Ya I have always used debit, and paid that shit right away. Think he gets pissed about people that have make orders and then just don't pay.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 10, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> I'm sure its different for many breeders. Can't say I saw csi prices. But I have seen other breeders wholesale prices, yknow buying over 100 packs type thing. It was about 60 percent of what the banks charged. Example many packs that would normally be 100 were 60. Banks get 40ish percent probably closer to 30 with sales and giveaways.


If they pay cash up front for 100 packs I bet it would be closer to $30 or $40 per pack. Banks will often do consignment deals with numbers closer to what ur saying but I bet glo pays up front and gets a great deal which allows him to dump slow movers


----------



## Drumminghead (Mar 10, 2021)

Was just lil worried because of my issues with emailing my tracking and info. Well my package came today and I gotta say I was blown away at all the xtra s added. Absolutely amazing and I couldn’t of picked better strains for freebies if I tried. So excited for my next run !!!!


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 10, 2021)

Think the mail is starting to improve, I noticed this week. Hope it keeps on. Jme


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 10, 2021)

Drumminghead said:


> Was just lil worried because of my issues with emailing my tracking and info. Well my package came today and I gotta say I was blown away at all the xtra s added. Absolutely amazing and I couldn’t of picked better strains for freebies if I tried. So excited for my next run !!!!


I believe he messes with people that email him for him taking his time filling orders.


----------



## Drumminghead (Mar 10, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I believe he messes with people that email him for him taking his time filling orders.


The time between me sending mo and receiving my package was quick I was just blown away by the freebies. Made my day for sure. Didn’t even expect anything like that !!!


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I have always used debit, and paid that shit right away. Think he gets pissed about people that have make orders and then just don't pay.


He told me he has to pay a dollar for each invoice when I asked if I could change my order. He was kinda pissed but said he was glad I didn't just make a new order cause he can edit them for free.


----------



## Drumminghead (Mar 10, 2021)

I didn’t see the debit option. Debit is my preferred method


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 10, 2021)

T1000


----------



## Houstini (Mar 11, 2021)

Gg4 s1, any reason his would be any better than the dozens or even hundreds of other gg4 s1 out there? Should I reverse my gg4 cut too? Only variables would be methods, verifiable cut, contamination. Simple enough. Yes, csi makes great fems, at this point that cut is definitely fair game. I don’t see cookie fam crying at him.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 11, 2021)

Houstini said:


> Gg4 s1, any reason his would be any better than the dozens or even hundreds of other gg4 s1 out there? Should I reverse my gg4 cut too? Only variables would be methods, verifiable cut, contamination. Simple enough. Yes, csi makes great fems, at this point that cut is definitely fair game. I don’t see cookie fam crying at him.


I think it just goes by the fact that csi is reputable. Also gg4 is probably up there as one of those faked beans out there since it is clone only. Josey Wales GG strains has the legit GG4 s1(he found it) but are always out.


----------



## ApacheNinja (Mar 11, 2021)

ApacheNinja said:


> View attachment 4815710


It's been a while since I updated the big Bad Wolf 1.0 aka the Lone Wolfe pheno, turned out to be some of the heaviest gear I've personally flowered out. It took 100 days to finish. Which is why we are running her outdoor this year for commercial medicine. Where do I start? First off she took as long as a sativa to finish but hits hard like a indica. I rolled a single wide "pinner" and awoke 30 minutes later still effed up. She checked every box but 1 the nose is not the one I'm searching for personally. Nothing wrong with the aroma emanating from her, it is Gassy and musky nose and I mean Gassy but not the "Chemdog gas" that eye watering "da fuq is that gas" that being said, the Dog Bud effect is the dominant trait for sure. Her nugs are nice and fat and sticky with trichomes. The top colas were over 50mm round. Here's a few pics. We pressed a few Gees it was Fantastic as a dab in concentrate form, pressed at 190F is probably to high if you want terps I'd say 175-180°F would do the terps justice. Smoked a few nugs as well. Solid! We are sending it out for testing today, I'll post those results as well.


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 11, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> So, which packs contain the L.A. Headband?
> Those would be the ones I want, not that there is anything wrong with Loompas.
> I wonder where 707 Headband falls into this equation?
> 707 is the Humboldt region.


Now you've got me curious on all my headband packs. All my CSI packs are Loompas but I have some from Crickets and Cicadas that are Headband x PNWHP/NL1, I wonder which one Bob Hemphill uses


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 11, 2021)

Houstini said:


> Gg4 s1, any reason his would be any better than the dozens or even hundreds of other gg4 s1 out there? Should I reverse my gg4 cut too? Only variables would be methods, verifiable cut, contamination. Simple enough. Yes, csi makes great fems, at this point that cut is definitely fair game. I don’t see cookie fam crying at him.


He doesn’t use cookie fam genetics the only cookies he plays with is the forum cut


----------



## Houstini (Mar 11, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> He doesn’t use cookie fam genetics the only cookies he plays with is the forum cut


I guess that’s true


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Now you've got me curious on all my headband packs. All my CSI packs are Loompas but I have some from Crickets and Cicadas that are Headband x PNWHP/NL1, I wonder which one Bob Hemphill uses


I'm not sure. 
Bob Hemphill seems to be easy to get hold of, unlike Nspecta as of late.
I've had some discussions with him on the gram about Chem D.

The Headband/Daywrecker/Sour Diesel trail is fraught with so many twists and turns that in the end, which ever one gives the most joy, should be the one to chose.


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 11, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Now you've got me curious on all my headband packs. All my CSI packs are Loompas but I have some from Crickets and Cicadas that are Headband x PNWHP/NL1, I wonder which one Bob Hemphill uses


He uses the 56 days cut. The one skunk va uses


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> He uses the 56 days cut. The one skunk va uses


What can you tell us about the 56 day cut?

I need more 56 day strains in my library.
I started some early finishing 
Bubblegum x Silver Pearl (Souvenir Seeds) in the same 4x8 table as the TK S1's, Chem D S1's and a Diesel cross.
The other strains were like screw you and completely overtook them.
Lesson learned plant like with like.


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 11, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> What can you tell us about the 56 day cut?
> 
> I need more 56 day strains in my library.
> I started some early finishing
> ...


So from my understanding the 56 day cut is more on the og side of headband. It was used by skunkva, Duke, Mr. Bob and maybe a few others. 


The silver pearls are super fast finishing. I had total chaos done by week 8


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 11, 2021)

SugarUB said:


> I believe that's the Sourband (Sour Diesel x Headband). Don't think Lucky Dog has any pure Headband hybrids


Skunk VA claims his Sourband finished in 42 days actually. He used Sourband in his Chem Fuego cross and I bought a pack cause I wanted to see if I could find any fast finishers


----------



## Panaelous (Mar 11, 2021)

ApacheNinja said:


> It's been a while since I updated the big Bad Wolf 1.0 aka the Lone Wolfe pheno, turned out to be some of the heaviest gear I've personally flowered out. It took 100 days to finish. Which is why we are running her outdoor this year for commercial medicine. Where do I start? First off she took as long as a sativa to finish but hits hard like a indica. I rolled a single wide "pinner" and awoke 30 minutes later still effed up. She checked every box but 1 the nose is not the one I'm searching for personally. Nothing wrong with the aroma emanating from her, it is Gassy and musky nose and I mean Gassy but not the "Chemdog gas" that eye watering "da fuq is that gas" that being said, the Dog Bud effect is the dominant trait for sure. Her nugs are nice and fat and sticky with trichomes. The top colas were over 50mm round. Here's a few pics. We pressed a few Gees it was Fantastic as a dab in concentrate form, pressed at 190F is probably to high if you want terps I'd say 175-180°F would do the terps justice. Smoked a few nugs as well. Solid! We are sending it out for testing today, I'll post those results as well.


funny this observation is so similar to my muddog from csi which is like chem #3 x 91 I think or some other chem maybe better indoors check out my 2020 outdoor grow log I pressed everything 

170-180 or flavor is sacrificed and color is darker as well and gave good. descriptions


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 11, 2021)

Does anyone know the genetic makeup or the morphology of the strain Trinity that csi uses? I'm planning my next run and want to select almost exclusively tall stretchy strains like og or chem.


----------



## Burton79 (Mar 12, 2021)

Purple Dogbud. Smells great and seems like it will be a great yielder. She just started week 7 and has a decent way to go.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Mar 13, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Does anyone know the genetic makeup or the morphology of the strain Trinity that csi uses? I'm planning my next run and want to select almost exclusively tall stretchy strains like og or chem.


Just did a little looking and the exact lineage of the cut seems to be a mystery but it’s speculated to be a 3 way hybrid between 2 northern Cali sativas and Purple Kush. 75% sativa dom so definitely tall and stretchy.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 13, 2021)

So I have found a male in another pack of CSI fems.
My first male was in Black D
Second in the Chem D Fallen soldiers and now this White x Chem D

Here she is with makeshift pollen collector sunning in the long Alaskan spring sunshine, although its 
-16 F this morning!


Have you guys ever heard of the male found in a pack of fems that only produces female pollen?
I hope I have something special here and not the result of some stray pollen.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 13, 2021)

I think that's more a result of growing a dioecious species and a young seed plant. I wouldn't be surprised if it started throwing pistils as well in a few weeks.

Can you keep that full term to see what happens? It could be something genetic for sure but it could be expressing oddly now.

It could be pollen contam, best way to tell is seeing what this turns into. It's the most plausible thing if it starts happening with more frequency amongst others with the Chem d batch.


----------



## Burton79 (Mar 13, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> So I have found a male in another pack of CSI fems.
> My first male was in Black D
> Second in the Chem D Fallen soldiers and now this White x Chem D
> 
> ...


Wild. And on another note, that is a super dope candle.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 13, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I think that's more a result of growing a dioecious species and a young seed plant. I wouldn't be surprised if it started throwing pistils as well in a few weeks.
> 
> Can you keep that full term to see what happens? It could be something genetic for sure but it could be expressing oddly now.
> 
> It could be pollen contam, best way to tell is seeing what this turns into. It's the most plausible thing if it starts happening with more frequency amongst others with the Chem d batch.


I was hoping to collect some pollen and then throw him under 24 hour light for a reveg.
Hit some ladies and grow out the progeny and see how he lays.
I can try to take the top the distance by cutting it back and putting in some solution and see how far he will go under 12/12


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 13, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> So I have found a male in another pack of CSI fems.
> My first male was in Black D
> Second in the Chem D Fallen soldiers and now this White x Chem D
> 
> ...


My pack of frosty the snowman, i had at least 1 male and I think a second one when i popped the other half of the pack. I didn't even report the first one but after the second onenI let him know and he halfway said he didn't believe. but I had been documenting the grow the whole time so I linked him to where I had found the fellas (and the 3 or 4 other strains I had documented from seed to chop) and we wound up chatting back and forth a few days. That was when he told me about how he had been dealing with an influx of scammers.

For what it's worth mine were full on charlie.. not a pistil etc to be seen.



Bakersfield said:


> I was hoping to collect some pollen and then throw him under 24 hour light for a reveg.
> Hit some ladies and grow out the progeny and see how he lays.
> I can try to take the top the distance by cutting it back and putting in some solution and see how far he will go under 12/12


I've seen some of the great strains you've ran and aside from the novelty I can't understand y u aren't just binning the male that popped up from fem stock. I suppose u could have stumbled into something great but my prediction would be that the genetics are wonky and not worth the time or effort to Chuck


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 13, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> My pack of frosty the snowman, i had at least 1 male and I think a second one when i popped the other half of the pack. I didn't even report the first one but after the second onenI let him know and he halfway said he didn't believe. but I had been documenting the grow the whole time so I linked him to where I had found the fellas (and the 3 or 4 other strains I had documented from seed to chop) and we wound up chatting back and forth a few days. That was when he told me about how he had been dealing with an influx of scammers.
> 
> For what it's worth mine were full on charlie.. not a pistil etc to be seen.
> 
> ...


I'm an amateur professional breeder  
Always looking for something unique and killer.
White x Chem D sounds like a great cross to me to 
test on some clones I've selected or collected.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 13, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm an amateur professional breeder
> Always looking for something unique and killer.
> White x Chem D sounds like a great cross to me to
> test on some clones I've selected or collected.


Wouldn't it be crazier if a male popped up in a pack of s1 ?


----------



## BongChoi (Mar 13, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Wouldn't it be crazier if a male popped up in a pack of s1 ?


I'd surmise they would have a similar very very low chance of happening.


----------



## SMT69 (Mar 13, 2021)

These are finally popping now...I'm pretty stoked I finally got a pack....I've wanted to try these since he first released them...


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 13, 2021)

It's kinda weird that this is coming up here at this time. I popped too many beans last round out of fear that those bubba's were old. I had to let a friend take the 12 smallest. He found a male in the 12 feminized csi seeds I gave him. Dogshit x bubba.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 13, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> What can you tell us about the 56 day cut?
> 
> I need more 56 day strains in my library.
> I started some early finishing
> ...


the shit that takes 56 days is usually the shit that takes 2-3x as long to veg


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 13, 2021)

I really think it's stray pollen or an errant seed


Mrsmokestacks said:


> It's kinda weird that this is coming up here at this time. I popped too many beans last round out of fear that those bubba's were old. I had to let a friend take the 12 smallest. He found a male in the 12 feminized csi seeds I gave him. Dogshit x bubba.





Dividedsky said:


> Ya I wouldn't consider a male popping up in a pack of fems something great, probably more like some fucked up mutation more than anything. Also could carry mutant genes on


Theoretically it's not possible, but
I have a feeling it's pollen contamination or maybe a few reg seeds get mixed into the packs between packaging sessions.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 13, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I really think it's stray pollen or an errant seed
> 
> 
> Theoretically it's not possible, but
> I have a feeling it's pollen contamination or maybe a few reg seeds get mixed into the packs between packaging sessions.


For sure. I was thinking stray pollen. Not a fan of his regular crosses so I probably wouldn't grow it. Also could be hemp pollen. Fucking hemp growers destroying all the outdoor sensi these days lol


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 13, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> Just did a little looking and the exact lineage of the cut seems to be a mystery but it’s speculated to be a 3 way hybrid between 2 northern Cali sativas and Purple Kush. 75% sativa dom so definitely tall and stretchy.


I was wondering if it actually does get tall and stretchy though because the same information that I found as you also came along with a description of a short plant that finished in a ridiculously short window of time I think they said 48 days or something lmao


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 13, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I really think it's stray pollen or an errant seed
> 
> 
> Theoretically it's not possible, but
> I have a feeling it's pollen contamination or maybe a few reg seeds get mixed into the packs between packaging sessions.


U about to have a lot of pck crosses my dude


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 13, 2021)

I’ve been seeing this a lot on the forums lately, kinda crazy. Seen someone get a male out of gelato 45 x chocolate diesel from Useful and someone got a male out of a different fem strain from him. But my question is this, is the pollen male or female? I think finding out if the seeds are fem or not will give you your answer. If they’re feminized I think it’s just a mutation and if male then some random pollen got up in there.. Just my opinion


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 14, 2021)

Anybody else running the mendo purp 54 x forbidden fruit? I popped one a month ago and this thing is a stinky little girl. Have new mom selection going on this year wel see how she flowers. Probably just pop the whole pack. Anyways please update or share a link i found info on the mendo purp 54 but not on this cross. Will do pics later today or tomorrow , also good ol days growing strong with great root growth.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 14, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> I’ve been seeing this a lot on the forums lately, kinda crazy. Seen someone get a male out of gelato 45 x chocolate diesel from Useful and someone got a male out of a different fem strain from him. But my question is this, is the pollen male or female? I think finding out if the seeds are fem or not will give you your answer. If they’re feminized I think it’s just a mutation and if male then some random pollen got up in there.. Just my opinion


Agree. The other part I wouldn't like is the lack of selection and amount of work required on a total crapshoot in part because you're testing the first and only male. The couple times I've reversed a plant was only after I had completed a clone run to see if it was worth the effort. With all that said I admit I'm curious as hell to see what baker comes up with


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 15, 2021)

Mendo Purple Urkle 3.5 at day fifty-ish, I'll probably take it 70.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 15, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Mendo Purple Urkle 3.5 at day fifty-ish, I'll probably take it 70.
> View attachment 4853622


Dude I love purple urkle...even though it's considered an older strain it still can hold its own. When grown in a dialed in environment it really shines especially if you crank the mini-split and let the purp really come out. I know some can shit on purp strains being weak potency but I've seen some purple strains I've grown really amaze people.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude I love purple urkle...even though it's considered an older strain it still can hold its own. When grown in a dialed in environment it really shines especially if you crank the mini-split and let the purp really come out. I know some can shit on purp strains being weak potency but I've seen some purple strains I've grown really amaze people.


urkle has a great smell. And has clearly made amazing crosses hybrids.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 15, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> urkle has a great smell. And has clearly made amazing crosses hybrids.


Ya can't wait to run it again, I snagged the t-1000 x purple urkle and also have a pack of secret service from founding fathers.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya can't wait to run it again, I snagged the t-1000 x purple urkle and also have a pack of secret service from founding fathers.


Right on Man will you run any under the sun ?


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 15, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Right on Man will you run any under the sun ?


No I haven't, I've probably ran a purple urkle cross outside at some point in the past but I can't think of it at the moment. I've ran mendo purp crosses like grandaddy purp outside before. Always like how legit old clone only gdp came out in a greenhouse.


----------



## slacker140 (Mar 15, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Mendo Purple Urkle 3.5 at day fifty-ish, I'll probably take it 70.
> View attachment 4853622


Please post more pics when you do if you can. I've got 2 of these on day 28 and they seem to be my favorites so far. Probably gonna germ the other 5 soon to check them out. Their sweet smell dominates my tent.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> No I haven't, I've probably ran a purple urkle cross outside at some point in the past but I can't think of it at the moment. I've ran mendo purp crosses like grandaddy purp outside before. Always like how legit old clone only gdp came out in a greenhouse.


Pretty sure Gdp is urkle x big bud


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 15, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Pretty sure Gdp is urkle x big bud


Mendo purps or purple urkle ya your right. Never ran a straight up purple urkle outs though. I also like a good purple punch cross, had a purple punch that was fire outside, this plant couldn't get p/m mold issues, even in a moist humid New England summer. This punch cut was the most mold resistant strain I've even seen outside.


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude I love purple urkle...even though it's considered an older strain it still can hold its own. When grown in a dialed in environment it really shines especially if you crank the mini-split and let the purp really come out. I know some can shit on purp strains being weak potency but I've seen some purple strains I've grown really amaze people.


I really like the grape candy flavor, its just not very fun to veg them out haha. I pulled my last urkle cross about 2 weeks early and I regretted it badly. Wont make that mistake again.


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 15, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> Please post more pics when you do if you can. I've got 2 of these on day 28 and they seem to be my favorites so far. Probably gonna germ the other 5 soon to check them out. Their sweet smell dominates my tent.


I will post some more coming up while it finishes, I try not to spam a pic every week of flower.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 15, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> I really like the grape candy flavor, its just not very fun to veg them out haha. I pulled my last urkle cross about 2 weeks early and I regretted it badly. Wont make that mistake again.


Was the pic in the last page you grew the purple urkle s1, and they were that much of slugs in veg?


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 15, 2021)

So what's purple indica then? Online says it's the mom of mendo and other purps


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 16, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Was the pic in the last page you grew the purple urkle s1, and they were that much of slugs in veg?


I think those were GSC x Humboldt Snow.

In veg that MPU 3.5 grew in 8 weeks what most plants do in 4. I dont mind but I should've ran a whole set of similar stuff so they dont get overshadowed.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 16, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> So what's purple indica then? Online says it's the mom of mendo and other purps


Haha ya I keep getting confused with that as well.


----------



## Freshbakd (Mar 16, 2021)

Holy crap just looking around in the thread. I think those found males would more likely be pollen contamination. Maybe from crappy neighbors or his other projects. While I'm sure a male from female pollen is possible I would bet money that it's way less likely to happen than three times to one poor soul. Im confident the math on that is impossible. While I can't say I'm absolutely positive, it's super duper unlikely is all. I'm not saying anything about crappy breeding I'm running some csi rite now. Just wouldn't count on those being selfed or anything for that matter.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 16, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> Holy crap just looking around in the thread. I think those found males would more likely be pollen contamination. Maybe from crappy neighbors or his other projects. While I'm sure a male from female pollen is possible I would bet money that it's way less likely to happen than three times to one poor soul. Im confident the math on that is impossible. While I can't say I'm absolutely positive, it's super duper unlikely is all. I'm not saying anything about crappy breeding I'm running some csi rite now. Just wouldn't count on those being selfed or anything for that matter.


A cross pollinated plant/or pollen itself just doesn't turn a female plant into a male, lol. It's makes it a seeded female, that seeds are viable- a cross . I'll read some of the previous post but believe they had straight up male plants that showed their sex ones plants were sexed or thrown in flower. Mostly likely a weird mutation or just some getting unlucky and getting a male plant even though the plants came from a feminized seeds, which itself is strange but does happen


----------



## Freshbakd (Mar 16, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> A cross pollinated plant/or pollen itself just doesn't turn a female plant into a male, lol. It's makes it a seeded female, that seeds are viable- a cross . I'll read some of the previous post but believe they had straight up male plants the showed their sex ones plants were sexed or thrown in flower. Mostly likely a weird mutation or just some getting unlucky and getting a male plant even though the plants came from a feminized seeds, which itself is strange but does happen


No I think you misunderstood, im saying with the pollen lacking the chromosomes its more likely not the intended pollen. That would make males a possibility. No, other pollen doesn't make it a male for sure but unintended pollen from a non reversed plant would make them possible. He does live in humboldt and it's not like there's a few people in the area with a few plants. While I'm sure a male coming from pollen from a female plant is possible I'm pretty sure it would be a very far and few between occurrence. While none of us will know for sure any way we cut it its all just conjecture. Think about it only a few tiny miniscule grains of pollen would need to make it into the room and a couple boys could pop up here and there


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 16, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> No I think you misunderstood, im saying with the pollen lacking the chromosomes its more likely not the intended pollen. That would make males a possibility. No, other pollen doesn't make it a male for sure but unintended pollen from a non reversed plant would make them possible. He does live in humboldt and it's not like there's a few people in the area with a few plants. While I'm sure a male coming from pollen from a female plant is possible I'm pretty sure it would be a very far and few between occurrence. While none of us will know for sure any way we cut it its all just conjecture. Think about it only a few tiny miniscule grains of pollen would need to make it into the room and a couple boys could pop up here and there


Ya no worries, I wasnt trying to across as dick, I reread it and I know what you were trying to say, it's all good


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 16, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> No I think you misunderstood, im saying with the pollen lacking the chromosomes its more likely not the intended pollen. That would make males a possibility. No, other pollen doesn't make it a male for sure but unintended pollen from a non reversed plant would make them possible. He does live in humboldt and it's not like there's a few people in the area with a few plants. While I'm sure a male coming from pollen from a female plant is possible I'm pretty sure it would be a very far and few between occurrence. While none of us will know for sure any way we cut it its all just conjecture. Think about it only a few tiny miniscule grains of pollen would need to make it into the room and a couple boys could pop up here and there


Ya you're talking about when the csi fem seed are being made, there a possibility of cross pollination, make for a reg bean or 2 to pop up in a pack of otherwise fems . I got you, and yes it does make sense and could happen.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 16, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya can't wait to run it again, I snagged the t-1000 x purple urkle and also have a pack of secret service from founding fathers.


I have two plants, they are squat plants, I will let them flower soon, outdoors.....Also I only was able to get two seeds going, I had a two mutants and two seeds just would not germinate....

I have about 9 csi plants entering flower now, I have never ran so much new gear from a new to me breeder before...Hoping for a keeper, lot of fallen soldiers from t1000, mendo purps and one gsc fallen...All my csi plants are beautiful and vigorous minus one midget t1000 fallen...Also about 3 savage purple x old fam purple

Urkle x T1000 x 2 both topped from young...definetly recommend topping them..These are still in veg, im trying to get them bigger


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 16, 2021)

T1000


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 16, 2021)

Was the irene cross to just t1000 or ofp/t1000? Anyone remember, ?


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 16, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Was the irene cross to just t1000 or ofp/t1000? Anyone remember, ?


T1000 is OFP. He released irene x t1000(old family purple)


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 16, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> T1000 is OFP. He released irene x t1000(old family purple)


Thank you. Purple meat in the frosty buds, was just double checking


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 16, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> T1000
> View attachment 4854890


Dr P, killing it as always...T-1000 is a badass strain


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 16, 2021)

Going to try these HP#13 crosses next.
Probably start the HP#13 x Zkittles first, because I've got plenty of Sativa heavy crosses going now.

I will be running this HP#13 cross along with Strayfox's 
HP13 x Hollywood Pure Kush as soon as they arrive.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 16, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Going to try these HP#13 crosses next.
> Probably start the HP#13 x Zkittles first, because I've got plenty of Sativa heavy crosses going now.
> 
> I will be running this HP#13 cross along with Strayfox's
> ...


That category 7 sitting over there like the pretty girl who doesn't know how sexy she is (y'all KNOW what I'm talking about)... What up girl lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 16, 2021)

My second Coked Out Girl Scout pheno at week 8


----------



## Freshbakd (Mar 17, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> T1000 is OFP. He released irene x t1000(old family purple)


here's a link to the t1000 s1 on Humboldt's direct site. not going to lie I'm a bit confused as well since it seems to refer to t1000 as old family purple on other strain descriptions but this clearly says triangle x urkle is t1000.








T-1000 S1 - Humboldt CSI


T-1000 S1 ~ T-1000 x T-1000 The Infamous T-1000 a.k.a […]




humboldtcsi.com




if anyone knows for sure please chime in. all i know for sure is looks nice enough for me to buy a pack ha


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 17, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> here's a link to the t1000 s1 on Humboldt's direct site. not going to lie I'm a bit confused as well since it seems to refer to t1000 as old family purple on other strain descriptions but this clearly says triangle x urkle is t1000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T1000 is a phenotype of TK X URKLE (OFP)
I know everyone has their own experience. Mine with the T1000 s1 wasn't good. 2/3 germ. Both terrible mutants. Didn't even attempt to flower past 15 days on the one that would actually veg. The one that refused to veg got the axe after about 40 days in a solo cup and it still looked like a week old seedling. I had dozens of seeds that were Bubba crosses that were vegging faster lol IME that's not ever a good sign. I really try to give every seed a chance, but there's a point when I have to say no more. I never paid for my t1000s s1, they were given to me as a freebie. I really had high hopes, but it'll be a while before I get around to popping the last four if ever. The t1000 crosses I'm running are doing absolutely fine. Mid flower.


----------



## BongChoi (Mar 17, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> here's a link to the t1000 s1 on Humboldt's direct site. not going to lie I'm a bit confused as well since it seems to refer to t1000 as old family purple on other strain descriptions but this clearly says triangle x urkle is t1000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T-1000 is the result of a pheno hunt of Old Family Purple. CSI released the OFP(TK x Urkle) a while back and Tigard from Founding Fathers Genetics found a really nice plant in the OFP and gave a clone back to CSI. This cutting is referred to as T-1000 and both CSI&FFG made a lot of work with it. Anything mentioning in the lineage T-1000 is using this nice cut of OFP.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 17, 2021)

I'd assume if it says ofp and not T1000 specifically it's his gang of phenos he used in the f2s for ofp. Could be wrong lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm popping a pack of csi with a pack of clearwater creamsizzle I'm running next. All my csi gear came in, here's my choices...I have a solid little lineup of csi- Say csi one more time! I dare you-

Gsc x chemD

ChemD s1

T1000 x Purple Urkle 

Secret service( T-1000 x Obama) 

Headband x tk 

GG4 s1(got this one for the fuck it)

Irene kush x Purple Indica

Freebie- full pack of gmo cookies x Obama 

Was also thinking about getting a pack of the tk x lemon party or lemon tree x tk but I also think I'm good on beans for the moment.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 17, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> My second Coked Out Girl Scout pheno at week 8
> View attachment 4855411


Nice!
What's the nose like on her?


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 17, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice!
> What's the nose like on her?


Smells like Forum. Picked a nanner off her too


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 17, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm popping a pack of csi with a pack of clearwater creamsizzle I'm running next. All my csi gear came in, here's my choices...I have a solid little lineup of csi- Say csi one more time! I dare you-
> 
> Gsc x chemD
> 
> ...


pop that secret service!


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 17, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm popping a pack of csi with a pack of clearwater creamsizzle I'm running next. All my csi gear came in, here's my choices...I have a solid little lineup of csi- Say csi one more time! I dare you-
> 
> Gsc x chemD
> 
> ...


Do the headband I'm starting that one soon


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 17, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> pop that secret service!


Thats what I think I'm doing- creamsizzle and secret service or T-1000 x purp urkle


----------



## Burton79 (Mar 17, 2021)

Chem D S1 Day 50. She is frostier and stickier than she looks. Buds bulked nicely week 6-7. Mostly dank moth ball type smells. Looks nowhere near ready but trichs are cloudy under magnification. A few seed pods but have seen no male parts. Starting to see signs of fox tailing. I definitely see similar traits from growing out Chem D x GSC and Big Bad Wolf. I bet she will go around 85 days.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 17, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Do the headband I'm starting that one soon


i got a pack, it would be cool to see what’s In there. That gmo x obama will be some heat for sure


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 17, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> Chem D S1 Day 50. She is frostier and stickier than she looks. Buds bulked nicely week 6-7. Mostly dank moth ball type smells. Looks nowhere near ready but trichs are cloudy under magnification. A few seed pods but have seen no male parts. Starting to see signs of fox tailing. I definitely see similar traits from growing out Chem D x GSC and Big Bad Wolf. I bet she will go around 85 days.
> 
> View attachment 4855904


I feel you with that, I feel like some strains aren't photogenic, you have to see them in person. Like my jokerz looks fucking fire but I feel like it doesn't look that great in photos and it is crazy fire when you see it. Your looks pretty great though. Check out my jokerz in the compound or wyeast thread and you'll see what I'm talking about. 
How did you like chemD x gsc?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 17, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> Chem D S1 Day 50. She is frostier and stickier than she looks. Buds bulked nicely week 6-7. Mostly dank moth ball type smells. Looks nowhere near ready but trichs are cloudy under magnification. A few seed pods but have seen no male parts. Starting to see signs of fox tailing. I definitely see similar traits from growing out Chem D x GSC and Big Bad Wolf. I bet she will go around 85 days.
> 
> View attachment 4855904


Nice!
I have a couple on day 52 and only 1 looks nice enough for a picture. Zero herms on any cultivars so far.
This whole round seems to be running a week behind where they should be.
I tried schwazzing for the first time and this seemed to cause the plants to stretch an additional week.
I overplanted and the strong plants overtook the weaker ones.
Ill try and post a pic of her soon along with TK S1

I took cuts of everything this round, so ill have another a shot at running them proper

Jungle pic day 49ish


----------



## skuba (Mar 17, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm popping a pack of csi with a pack of clearwater creamsizzle I'm running next. All my csi gear came in, here's my choices...I have a solid little lineup of csi- Say csi one more time! I dare you-
> 
> Gsc x chemD
> 
> ...


My buddy ran the gmo x Obama last year outdoor and loved it. He grew over 20 varieties and talked about that one a lot, that’s a nice freebie


----------



## Burton79 (Mar 17, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I feel you with that, I feel like some strains aren't photogenic, you have to see them in person. Like my jokerz looks fucking fire but I feel like it doesn't look that great in photos and it is crazy fire when you see it. Your looks pretty great though. Check out my jokerz in the compound or wyeast thread and you'll see what I'm talking about.
> How did you like chemD x gsc?


I'll check out the jokerz.

Chem D x GSC is some of my all-time favorite smoke. Great yield too. Always satisfying high, with great flavor. Occasionally she'll wring you out and put you in your place but is mostly chill.


----------



## Burton79 (Mar 17, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice!
> I have a couple on day 52 and only 1 looks nice enough for a picture. Zero herms on any cultivars so far.
> This whole round seems to be running a week behind where they should be.
> I tried schwazzing for the first time and this seemed to cause the plants to stretch an additional week.
> ...


Nice!!! How are the smells on your Chem D? 

In my limited experience Chem genetics are not for the faint of heart. Leaf death/cannibalization can come on like a freaking freight train. My Chem D S1 is so variegated that it looks like it has deficiencies in places where it doesn't. It is a great plant though.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 17, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> Nice!!! How are the smells on your Chem D?
> 
> In my limited experience Chem genetics are not for the faint of heart. Leaf death/cannibalization can come on like a freaking freight train. My Chem D S1 is so variegated that it looks like it has deficiencies in places where it doesn't. It is a greatly plant though.


I havent got too close yet, but I need to get in there and open that canopy back up again.
I'll try and get a good sniff and a picture.


----------



## Panaelous (Mar 17, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I was male and herm searching my garden this morning and I came across a male
> Chem D Fallen Soldier.
> 
> Notice the pistil coming out the end of the ball n the last photo
> ...


That’s not a male but a true hermaphrodite


----------



## Panaelous (Mar 17, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Woah Bakersfield funny you mention that, I was checking my PTK dude the other day and saw pistils popping out of a few pollen sacs. Searched around online shortly for info on it and nothing really, so I will grow it out and see what it does. I'm wondering if in my case this is a preservation tactic due to it being flowered outside after the winter solstice and the days are getting longer or if it's just some mutant.
> View attachment 4846052
> View attachment 4846053


Hermaphroditism


----------



## BongChoi (Mar 18, 2021)

Panaelous said:


> Hermaphroditism


 Bummer, as they are not displaying it on later growth and starting to produce resin now. Feeling the itch to bust out the Cyndi Loppers.


----------



## OG Doge (Mar 18, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> The L.A. PK and Suge Kush are very Bubba like,
> While SoCal Pure Kush, Topanga Pure Kush,
> 91 Malibu, Hollywood and Ghost1PK are more OG if not actually the same cut.


All this Pure kush talk got my trigger finger twitching.


----------



## Panaelous (Mar 19, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Bummer, as they are not displaying it on later growth and starting to produce resin now. Feeling the itch to bust out the Cyndi Loppers.


Maybe once but wouldn’t keep her myself as of now


----------



## Burton79 (Mar 19, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> All this Pure kush talk got my trigger finger twitching.


That damn trigger finger gets the best of us all. Nice score.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 19, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> All this Pure kush talk got my trigger finger twitching.


Nice. U got plans to run that good ol days? Ive always been really curious about that one


----------



## OG Doge (Mar 19, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Nice. U got plans to run that good ol days? Ive always been really curious about that one


I am runnin 2 right now with my AJ SDxTK, at 2.5 weeks flower will get some pics when they swell up. Slow bubba vegging on both of the Good ol Days.


----------



## OG Doge (Mar 19, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> That damn trigger finger gets the best of us all. Nice score.


I only ordered 2 packs of Suge'r Daddy, the rest were freebies, CSI comes through again.


----------



## Freshbakd (Mar 19, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> I only ordered 2 packs of Suge'r Daddy, the rest were freebies, CSI comes through again.


Got the exact same small packs just the other day too. He hooked it up for me as well. Doubled each of the normal packs I ordered as well


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 19, 2021)

La kush x TK


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 19, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> La kush x TK
> View attachment 4857876


Haven’t seen this pack, where did he have these for sale?


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 19, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Haven’t seen this pack, where did he have these for sale?


He did not sell them to anyone.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 19, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> He did not sell them to anyone.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 19, 2021)

Dude really want to get the WiFi43 x tk
and the ghost og x gsc just looks so dank....damn csi, I just keeping wanted to grab these packs and grow em all.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude really want to get the WiFi43 x tk
> and the ghost og x gsc just looks so dank....damn csi, I just keeping wanted to grab these packs and grow em all.


Lemon tree x tk homie


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 19, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> He did not sell them to anyone.


any background on the la kush cut he used?


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 20, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> any background on the la kush cut he used?


Its notso dogs La kush/headband. I received the bag like this from caleb. This was one that was never released to public as far as I know. There's a few other out there that have this.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Lemon tree x tk homie


Everyone keeps telling me to go for/pop the lemon tree x tk or the lemon party x tk. I do love me some lemon terps.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Everyone keeps telling me to go for/pop the lemon tree x tk or the lemon party x tk. I do love me some lemon terps.


Yes, but if you like chem d, you'll be disappointed in potency, IMHO, but it be lemony. I got the tk/cd, white, wifi 43, tk cookies, lol. And cd crosses. And after a lil taster bud of the irene cross, I be looking for that one to get again. Wow.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 20, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Yes, but if you like chem d, you'll be disappointed in potency, IMHO, but it be lemony. I got the tk/cd, white, wifi 43, tk cookies, lol. And cd crosses. And after a lil taster bud of the irene cross, I be looking for that one to get again. Wow.


Love Chem, a must have staple of any multiple strain outdoor grow for me , just gotta have it in the rotation at all times, never disappoints, love the FUEL.ccguns


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 20, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Yes, but if you like chem d, you'll be disappointed in potency, IMHO, but it be lemony. I got the tk/cd, white, wifi 43, tk cookies, lol. And cd crosses. And after a lil taster bud of the irene cross, I be looking for that one to get again. Wow.


is this based off experience with lemon tree and it’s hybrids or lemon Thai? Lemon tree is not as potent as chem D but it’s definitely way more potent than purple weed. my topanga lemon is a nice balanced smoke that works for me all day long. Mouth coating hashy lemonade taste.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 20, 2021)

Horror Seeds claim to have 1 pack of
Headband OG Kush x Tk.
Not sure if this is the same pack or not, there is no picture.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 20, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Yes, but if you like chem d, you'll be disappointed in potency, IMHO, but it be lemony. I got the tk/cd, white, wifi 43, tk cookies, lol. And cd crosses. And after a lil taster bud of the irene cross, I be looking for that one to get again. Wow.


Can you tell me more of your Irene cross experience?
I have yet to buy into the Irene.
I've been sitting on the fence saying to myself, I've already got a dozen different OG Kushes in crosses and how much different can it be.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Yes, but if you like chem d, you'll be disappointed in potency, IMHO, but it be lemony. I got the tk/cd, white, wifi 43, tk cookies, lol. And cd crosses. And after a lil taster bud of the irene cross, I be looking for that one to get again. Wow.


I fucking love TK myself dude


----------



## OG Doge (Mar 20, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Can you tell me more of your Irene cross experience?
> I have yet to buy into the Irene.
> I've been sitting on the fence saying to myself, I've already got a dozen different OG Kushes in crosses and how much different can it be.


I ran the Irene x Bubba cross, she definetly added even more flavor to the already tastie Bubba with a very strong stone. First empty jars that run, Not a great yielder though.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I fucking love TK myself dude


I couldn't agree more.
The 2 best strains I've grown in the last 25 years are Tk crosses.
#1 TK/NL5HAZE by @Dankortowne 
#2 LVTK S1 x @thenotsoesoteric


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> The 2 best strains I've grown in the last 25 years are Tk crosses.
> #1 TK/NL5HAZE by @Dankortowne
> #2 LVTK S1 x @thenotsoesoteric


Csi is the king of s1 dude. He's getting all us grower such fire genetics at great fucking prices!


----------



## skuba (Mar 20, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Horror Seeds claim to have 1 pack of
> Headband OG Kush x Tk.
> Not sure if this is the same pack or not, there is no picture.


The headband og is most likely loompa’s headband aka underdog og. It’s an og plant that was labeled as headband, but it’s really an og if that’s the one. 
I remember getting headband around 10 years ago, they were fluffier buds more like sour but smaller, with a dank funk that always tasted kinda buttery to me. It was killer. After reading this thread I’m realizing there must be a few different headbands. Then there’s 707 headband which is different and imo not as good as just “headband”


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I fucking love TK myself dude


I'm running A TKxSFV strain this year 7-8 wks flowertime outdoors.ccguns


----------



## Panaelous (Mar 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Csi is the king of s1 dude. He's getting all us grower such fire genetics at great fucking prices!


So true


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 20, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Horror Seeds claim to have 1 pack of
> Headband OG Kush x Tk.
> Not sure if this is the same pack or not, there is no picture.


It is not, I believe thats loompas as someone stated.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 20, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Can you tell me more of your Irene cross experience?
> I have yet to buy into the Irene.
> I've been sitting on the fence saying to myself, I've already got a dozen different OG Kushes in crosses and how much different can it be.


Plant has a more gray hue to it than most, tastes like a chem is mixed in with an og, just slightly purple taste. Frost golf balls, sticky, hungry feeder, and seems to finish on 8th side of weeks instead of 10. But the tester was potent af, for me to say that.........! Lol


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 20, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> is this based off experience with lemon tree and it’s hybrids or lemon Thai? Lemon tree is not as potent as chem D but it’s definitely way more potent than purple weed. my topanga lemon is a nice balanced smoke that works for me all day long. Mouth coating hashy lemonade taste.


It's bout as potent as most lemon strains, strong peel terps. When it's all day weed, it's not strong enough,bmost if the power you speak of comes from Topanga, imho. Mouth coating, Topanga. Lemonade lemon tree. I wished it was as potent as lemon thai. I suspect the terps and yield, not potency, is the hullabullew


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 20, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I'm running A TKxSFV strain this year 7-8 wks flowertime outdoors.ccguns


Is that the swampgas? I got a pack of black swampgas( black triangle x swampgas) I'm waiting to pop


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

skuba said:


> The headband og is most likely loompa’s headband aka underdog og. It’s an og plant that was labeled as headband, but it’s really an og if that’s the one.
> I remember getting headband around 10 years ago, they were fluffier buds more like sour but smaller, with a dank funk that always tasted kinda buttery to me. It was killer. After reading this thread I’m realizing there must be a few different headbands. Then there’s 707 headband which is different and imo not as good as just “headband”


I grew Cali Connections Headband years ago and it was fire. One thing I remember is I topped it twice and it literally made the plant have like 50(seriously I think I had close to 30 tops) tops, all this awesome silvery/purple bud that had a very unique smell. It looked like a circular hedge that just had a flat top trim.


----------



## {Icon} (Mar 20, 2021)

Florado x Bubba Kush Freebie 8 weeks bloom smells strong of floral/berry syrup & taste sweet floral/slighty woodsy earth


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

Just realized I got a freebie pack of Jager-Fallen soilders
Mixed cultivars x Jager 
Don't even know what these are ..I know Jager


----------



## bobdagrowah (Mar 20, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Plant has a more gray hue to it than most, tastes like a chem is mixed in with an og, just slightly purple taste. Frost golf balls, sticky, hungry feeder, and seems to finish on 8th side of weeks instead of 10. But the tester was potent af, for me to say that.........! Lol


Which irene crosses you got i have a irene chem 91 or d


----------



## BongChoi (Mar 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Just realized I got a freebie pack of Jager-Fallen soilders
> Mixed cultivars x Jager
> Don't even know what these are ..I know Jager


Fallen soldiers are from what I can gather : seeds that were made in a room with one possible pollen donor(jager in your case), and many female plants in there to make several different hybrids. Sometimes female clones of the pollen donor are in there if he wants to have s1's at the same time w/ the hybrids. If viable seeds get miscategorized from this room in the harvesting process, they have become fallen soldiers.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 21, 2021)

bobdagrowah said:


> Which irene crosses you got i have a irene chem 91 or d


T1000


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 21, 2021)

I snagged another pack of the tks1....it seems to be selling out everywhere and I remember reading csi saying, the the tk is very finicky to reverse so we should scoop up packs because once the stock is sold out it won't be coming back for a while. They seem to not be able to produce alot of seeds when selfed. Oh ya I got 6 secret service wet last night! I'm running 3 packs total along with cuts from dungeon vault and in house


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 21, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Fallen soldiers are from what I can gather : seeds that were made in a room with one possible pollen donor(jager in your case), and many female plants in there to make several different hybrids. Sometimes female clones of the pollen donor are in there if he wants to have s1's at the same time w/ the hybrids. If viable seeds get miscategorized from this room in the harvesting process, they have become fallen soldiers.


O got ya


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 21, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Fallen soldiers are from what I can gather : seeds that were made in a room with one possible pollen donor(jager in your case), and many female plants in there to make several different hybrids. Sometimes female clones of the pollen donor are in there if he wants to have s1's at the same time w/ the hybrids. If viable seeds get miscategorized from this room in the harvesting process, they have become fallen soldiers.


In short, it's the seeds that are swept off the floor from each pollen room.
Class B seeds 

Reminds me of the variety packs that use to be so popular with European breeders, except our man in Humboldt gives them away.

I've got a pack of Chem D FS and TK FS going strong. 
Great germination and only one hermaphrodite and right out the gate.


----------



## BongChoi (Mar 21, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> In short, it's the seeds that are swept off the floor from each pollen room.
> Class B seeds
> 
> Reminds me of the variety packs that use to be so popular with European breeders, except our man in Humboldt gives them away.
> ...


I wonder how accurate it would be to cross reference the pollen donor in the FS pack and the associated hybrid collection he released using that reversed female. I'm assuming he has his own harem of special girls(along with the main seed plants) in those pollen rooms to make hybrids that don't get released to the public, my wishful thinking is we could potentially end up getting B seeds of them in FS packs.

Is TK slower to onset flowers in general than others?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 21, 2021)

Tk x Mendo Purps


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 21, 2021)

Death Row


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 21, 2021)

91 x Urkle day 35


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 21, 2021)

Further Death Row shot Day 35


----------



## quiescent (Mar 21, 2021)

How are those death row smelling? Look forward to hearing your opinion.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 21, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Further Death Row shot Day 35View attachment 4859491


That looks super nice. That tk mendo looks heavy on the og and also super nice


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 21, 2021)

Thanks y'all. I'll get back with some smells later.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Mar 23, 2021)

Finally listened to notsodog on the breeders syndicate talk about the headband (LA Kush) cut pretty interesting. Says it could be pretty finicky that’s why most people who had it lost/tossed it but he preferred the high over his sour. Was gonna shelf them for another time but now I’m really tempted to throw in a hb/chem d hybrid with my outdoor grow this year now.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 23, 2021)

Week 8
Chem D S1


Tk S1


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 23, 2021)

91 cookies
Nspecta cut


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 23, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> View attachment 4859488Tk x Mendo Purps


^^^ that's what I'm talking about l...looks slick and oily. What are you like 30-40 days in. Already throw frost rails


----------



## bayougarden (Mar 23, 2021)

Cut down Meep meep a couple of days ago. Beautiful frosty plants and a strong grape Koolaid smell. Can't wait for testing


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> ^^^ that's what I'm talking about l...looks slick and oily. What are you like 30-40 days in. Already throw frost rails


35


----------



## bobdagrowah (Mar 23, 2021)

Any1 run pineapple x forbidden fruit ir chem d x triangle kush


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 23, 2021)

bobdagrowah said:


> Any1 run pineapple x forbidden fruit ir chem d x triangle kush


Those are 2 very different strain one's fruity, the other is a straight up an og gas. I'd go with the chemD x tk if you you are looking pick one to pop.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Mar 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Those are 2 very different strain one's fruity, the other is a straight up an og gas. I'd go with the chemD x tk if you you are looking pick one to pop.


I popped both was just wondering if any1 already grew them out was asking about potency


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 23, 2021)

bobdagrowah said:


> I popped both was just wondering if any1 already grew them out was asking about potency


I'd gamble the chem x tk will be much more potent. My brother did some forbidden fruit cross, forget which one, but it was not impressive in any fashion. I think it was a tiki man cross but I'd have to ask him next time we talk. It had a weak buzz and not a good flavor. Wasn't grown the best though and was outdoor.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 23, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'd gamble the chem x tk will be much more potent. My brother did some forbidden fruit cross, forget which one, but it was not impressive in any fashion. I think it was a tiki man cross but I'd have to ask him next time we talk. It had a weak buzz and not a good flavor. Wasn't grown the best though and was outdoor.


Personally, whenever I see cali-o pop up in the lineage I usually steer clear for those very reasons. I know some phenos have some lipsmackin flavors but they seem few and far. Likewise I love TK/crown type OGs and find they make strains better


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 23, 2021)

bobdagrowah said:


> I popped both was just wondering if any1 already grew them out was asking about potency


Ya the chemD x tk will most likely be more potent than the p.app x forbidden fruit. Though forbidden fruit is a very nice strain. I like both gassy and sweet fruity stuff. I imagine both will be great runs and you'll have a nice little combination of flower to choose from for whatever your mood may be. The pineapple x forbidden fruit will have some very tasty, mouthwatering terps as well as a nice purp bag appeal.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 23, 2021)

bobdagrowah said:


> Any1 run pineapple x forbidden fruit ir chem d x triangle kush


I'm about to pop the Pineapple x Forbidden Fruit.
I want to try something fruity.
I have plenty of gas going and will save my 
Chem D x TK for another time.


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 24, 2021)

I wish somebody would report a insane Cheese terp monster from the UK S1's... Id go buy tons of packs


----------



## BongChoi (Mar 24, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> I wish somebody would report a insane Cheese terp monster from the UK S1's... Id go buy tons of packs


Not quite cheese S1's but I'm going to grow out a few Lemon Tree x UK cheese hybrids outdoor this year. I got my fingers crossed they'll mash into something either really appealing/lemon cheesecake or somewhat disgusting/foul lemons.


----------



## hicountry1 (Mar 24, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Horror Seeds claim to have 1 pack of
> Headband OG Kush x Tk.
> Not sure if this is the same pack or not, there is no picture.


I bought these from him and am running them now. They are BY FAR the least vigorous plants in the R&D room. I also had poor luck with the seeds themselves as only 3 made it to flower. I will post pics soon, currently at day 27.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2021)

hicountry1 said:


> I bought these from him and am running them now. They are BY FAR the least vigorous plants in the R&D room. I also had poor luck with the seeds themselves as only 3 made it to flower. I will post pics soon, currently at day 27.


I had some issues with damping off using Oasis cubes with these and all the seeds I popped at the same time.
Then, after severely overplanting, only a couple were able to compete with the likes of the deathstar and C99 crosses and get enough light to form a cola.

I have cuts of 5 individual Chem D s1's that I'll run again soon for a more fair evaluation.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm gonna place a very small order for more seeds that I don't need lol Does anyone have an active coupon code for the humboldt csi website?


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 24, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I'm gonna place a very small order for more seeds that I don't need lol Does anyone have an active coupon code for the humboldt csi website?


Just wait for the 420 code


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 24, 2021)

hicountry1 said:


> I bought these from him and am running them now. They are BY FAR the least vigorous plants in the R&D room. I also had poor luck with the seeds themselves as only 3 made it to flower. I will post pics soon, currently at day 27.


Ayeee. Pure OG is really hard to lock down in seed form. I have a pack of those too, interested to see what’s going on. @Bakersfield how did those tk s1’s come out? The one pic u posted looks proper


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 24, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Just wait for the 420 code


Couldn't just in case lol I had to get his last pack of 3 queens. Extra twamp fuck it! Lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Ayeee. Pure OG is really hard to lock down in seed form. I have a pack of those too, interested to see what’s going on. @Bakersfield how did those tk s1’s come out? The one pic u posted looks proper


They have the same issue with crowding. Another couple of weeks will tell.


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 24, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Couldn't just in case lol I had to get his last pack of 3 queens. Extra twamp fuck it! Lol


Shiit if it was the last pack I understand lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Couldn't just in case lol I had to get his last pack of 3 queens. Extra twamp fuck it! Lol


I would have killed for that pack in 2016. 
I couldn't find it in stock until CSI opened his own store.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 24, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I would have killed for that pack in 2016.
> I couldn't find it in stock until CSI opened his own store.


I bought a pack when I bought all that old bubba stuff that mostly didn't germinate. At least The cheese x bubba, hashplant x bubba, wifi x bubba, dogshit x bubba, and chem4 x bubba all had at least 4/7 germ. The WiFi was 6/7 and all 6 look fabulous.


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 24, 2021)

Mendo Purp Urkle 3.5, Yummy grape candy


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 24, 2021)

Coked Out Girl Scout with some nanners I cant reach, oh well. Coming down next weekend.


----------



## RancidDude (Mar 26, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude really want to get the WiFi43 x tk
> and the ghost og x gsc just looks so dank....damn csi, I just keeping wanted to grab these packs and grow em all.


Get the wifi x t1000 from glo before I do that's going to be


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 26, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude really want to get the WiFi43 x tk
> and the ghost og x gsc just looks so dank....damn csi, I just keeping wanted to grab these packs and grow em all.


Ghost OG x GSC getting popped soon for me, I saw dr. panda’s run and im hoping i find something similar


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 27, 2021)

Flo'rado x Bubba day 40


----------



## jackgonza (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## jackgonza (Mar 29, 2021)

Both packs on the right were freebies


----------



## sirtalis (Mar 29, 2021)

Hey guys, I'm a big fan of OG Kush and Bubba Kush but been out of the game in terms of strains for a while. Do you have any CSI recs to try growing if these were my favorite 10 years ago? Kinda getting overloaded with the crosses and can't make up my mind.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> Hey guys, I'm a big fan of OG Kush and Bubba Kush but been out of the game in terms of strains for a while. Do you have any CSI recs to try growing if these were my favorite 10 years ago? Kinda getting overloaded with the crosses and can't make up my mind.


I think you'll be good with any of CSI's tk crosses for OG buds and any of his bubba crosses for bubba. 

He might even have a tk x bubba cross.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Mar 29, 2021)

What's up guys? I'm new in these parts. I usually hang across the hill in Bodhi Land. I figured I would change it up and try a new breeder and some feminized seeds. I got my package direct from CSI quick and with some nice freebies. I popped 3 each of TK x Bubblegum T100 x Bubblegum and Lemon Party Fallen Soldier! Is anyone familiar with the Bubblegum crosses?


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 30, 2021)

Popped some Sour Diesel x Mendocino Purple (thanks @Bakersfield ) and some Fire OG x Bubba.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 30, 2021)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> What's up guys? I'm new in these parts. I usually hang across the hill in Bodhi Land. I figured I would change it up and try a new breeder and some feminized seeds. I got my package direct from CSI quick and with some nice freebies. I popped 3 each of TK x Bubblegum T100 x Bubblegum and Lemon Party Fallen Soldier! Is anyone familiar with the Bubblegum crosses?


I grew out 3 different bubblegum x gsc crosses he’s put out. They were very hardy plants, very mold resistant, basically the same sweet bubblegum smell on all 3 minus one had more skunk behind it. One plant faded hard looked great at harvest time. Good yields. High is on the narcotic side but functional. I’m interested in his other bubblegum crosses though. I’m trying to have as few cookies hybrids in the garden as possible.


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 30, 2021)

Real excited for the tk crosses, I need some sour lemon funk in my life


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 30, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I grew out 3 different bubblegum x gsc crosses he’s put out. They were very hardy plants, very mold resistant, basically the same sweet bubblegum smell on all 3 minus one had more skunk behind it. One plant faded hard looked great at harvest time. Good yields. High is on the narcotic side but functional. I’m interested in his other bubblegum crosses though. I’m trying to have as few cookies hybrids in the garden as possible.


Gg4 x bg is really good. White Trash Redneck did a good job with those


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 30, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> View attachment 4866510
> Real excited for the tk crosses, I need some sour lemon funk in my life


Nice, cool you got one of each tk x lem and lem x tk be interesting to see the difference between those two


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Mar 30, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Popped some Sour Diesel x Mendocino Purple (thanks @Bakersfield ) and some Fire OG x Bubba.


I'm running 1 fire og x Bubba. Only 1/3 germinated for me. She's flame for sure.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 30, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I'm running 1 fire og x Bubba. Only 1/3 germinated for me. She's flame for sure.


Yeah, its getting time to pop all the bubba crosses I've got from him.

All my bubbas bad bitches came up, 2 were mutant af but to be expected. I had 3/7 3 Queens come up, one of them was hollow. The other 3 never even cracked open. Scuffed, not drowned, etc. 

Gonna have to chug through these and start on the snow crosses next. Been sitting on these for way too long.


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 30, 2021)

T1000


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 30, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Yeah, its getting time to pop all the bubba crosses I've got from him.
> 
> All my bubbas bad bitches came up, 2 were mutant af but to be expected. I had 3/7 3 Queens come up, one of them was hollow. The other 3 never even cracked open. Scuffed, not drowned, etc.
> 
> Gonna have to chug through these and start on the snow crosses next. Been sitting on these for way too long.


3 queen was one of my all time favorite packs. I had one pheno that must have been just about 50/50 that I still think about to this day.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 30, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Popped some Sour Diesel x Mendocino Purple (thanks @Bakersfield ) and some Fire OG x Bubba.


I hope you get good germ rates on those.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 30, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Popped some Sour Diesel x Mendocino Purple (thanks @Bakersfield ) and some Fire OG x Bubba.


I got one of these too. It sounds fire. Greasy Grapes it was called. Did you get them in the old paper sleeves or the newer plastic pack? Mine is in the plastic.


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 30, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I got one of these too. It sounds fire. Greasy Grapes it was called. Did you get them in the old paper sleeves or the newer plastic pack? Mine is in the plastic.


These are in a paper pack with 11 seeds, definitely an older one. Super excited to run some bubba and diesel.


----------



## sirtalis (Mar 30, 2021)

Ordered some Ghost OG x Girl Scout Cookies...mailing cash tomorrow


----------



## Oneseedorganics (Mar 30, 2021)

Anybody got pics of the CSI Triangle Kush s1 flower?


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 30, 2021)

Oneseedorganics said:


> Anybody got pics of the CSI Triangle Kush s1 flower?


search bar, bakersfield posted a pic recently and there are others possibly.


----------



## BongChoi (Mar 31, 2021)

Same Pine Tar Kush I posted previously but with added chill hours. Awesome anthocyanin display on this variety. The two headed guy happened when I mistakenly put the seedlings inside infront of a heater during a cold snap and torched the top off of it. Doh!


----------



## sirtalis (Mar 31, 2021)

You know it's dank when the males have trichomes.


----------



## BongChoi (Mar 31, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> You know it's dank when the males have trichomes.


The resin in pic 3 reminds me of a light pine flavor with a little minty/earthy thing going on in the background. I love the smell, reminds me of some dank earthy chewing gum. Makes me want to run some females of it if my to-grow list clears out a little.


----------



## Panaelous (Apr 1, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Death RowView attachment 4859489


what you feeding good resin production


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 1, 2021)

Panaelous said:


> what you feeding good resin production


Pure coco. Dtw. Feed up to 4x per day in bloom. Jack's 321. Ro. 1.2-1.3 ec max.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 1, 2021)

Air Force One. Day 49. Frostier in person. Smells like grapes and Kush. Actually smells amazingly dank for a purple strain.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 1, 2021)

Finally said fuckit and picked up some TKS1. It’s been something I’ve been meaning to pick up since he made em. I’m sure there will be a sale soon, but my luck the ones I want are sold out at sale time.


----------



## Renne (Apr 1, 2021)

Yeah prob 4/20 sale coming up


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 2, 2021)

Day 70 pics of both GSC x Snow, I'll chop at 80.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 2, 2021)

Man I love those fuckin colors!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 2, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Same Pine Tar Kush I posted previously but with added chill hours. Awesome anthocyanin display on this variety. The two headed guy happened when I mistakenly put the seedlings inside infront of a heater during a cold snap and torched the top off of it. Doh!
> View attachment 4867412View attachment 4867414View attachment 4867415View attachment 4867416


Damn bro your lawn is on point!


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn bro your lawn is on point!


Looks kinda like synthetic but I could be wrong lol. If not kudos brotha. You have persistence and pride


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 2, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Looks kinda like synthetic but I could be wrong lol. If not kudos brotha. You have persistence and pride


Dude it really looks nice, what did you get out there and cut your lawn with your fiskars snips? LOL. If I got my lawn the short in summer it's would be fucking toast...


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude it really looks nice, what did you get out there and cut your lawn with your fiskars snips? LOL. If I got my lawn the short in summer it's would be fucking toast...


That was the biggest reason that I thot it was synthetic. Being that short and having no brown/bald spots anywhere let alone any yellowing is phenomenal.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 2, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> That was the biggest reason that I thot it was synthetic. Being that short and having no brown/bald spots anywhere let alone any yellowing is phenomenal.


I ran a landscaping crew back in the day...it can be done depending on shade from trees and structures...where the yard is facing, etc. You usually have to crank the irrigation sprinklers at dawn and dusk to get great results...and even then I'd still not go that short.


----------



## BongChoi (Apr 2, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Looks kinda like synthetic but I could be wrong lol. If not kudos brotha. You have persistence and pride


Yeah it's fake unfortunately. Would have been cool to put a more native landscape in after the original grass but this is easy cleanup for the dogs and a little less water than before.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 2, 2021)

You’d be out there all day with a big hose spraying it down every hour or so and probably need some big fans to give it a try. Ha. I’ve watched the guys try to keep the greens from dying during the hottest days of summer on the golf course when they have to cut them down and speed them up for a tourney or something. What a pain in the ass.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 2, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Yeah it's fake unfortunately. Would have been cool to put a more native landscape in after the original grass but this is easy cleanup for the dogs and a little less water than before.


Hahaha damit knew it was to good to be true. People keep the lawns pretty long in the northeast the want to keep it green year round... raise the Wright stander mower decks so you wouldn't burn out the lawns in the summer


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 2, 2021)

Chem 4 x Bubba Kush Day 34


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 2, 2021)

WiFi 43 x Bubba Kush Day 34


----------



## higher self (Apr 3, 2021)

Love me some CSI! Have 3 in veg: Big Bad Bubba freebie (Fire OG/Chem D x Bubba Kush), Purple Indica x Fallen soldiers freebie & lastly Trinity x Zitttles

Wanted to try something with Trinity & never had Zittles either so curious to see how this cross turns out. Also running side by side with Trinity & Birthday Cake from Cannarado. If their both fire I might make a fem cross of the two who knows


----------



## BongChoi (Apr 3, 2021)

Very curious to see how those trinity hybrids turn out, seems like somewhat of an underdog in his menu. Don't hear much about them.


----------



## higher self (Apr 3, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Very curious to see how those trinity hybrids turn out, seems like somewhat of an underdog in his menu. Don't hear much about them.


Yeah he's got a few other Trinity crosses, would of snagged an S1 if available. It does say that the cut isn't 100% vetted though so thats probably why he didn't make any yet.


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 3, 2021)

Just grabbed Mendo Purps S1....anyone run it?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Apr 3, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Just grabbed Mendo Purps S1....anyone run it?


If you run it throw some pictures up.


----------



## OG Doge (Apr 3, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Just grabbed Mendo Purps S1....anyone run it?


Yes, bomb.


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 3, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Yes, bomb.
> View attachment 4870093


Looks awesome! Grape taste? Or more skunky or purpley?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 3, 2021)

Dj short Flo x Chem 91 day 49


----------



## OG Doge (Apr 3, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Looks awesome! Grape taste? Or more skunky or purpley?


Every pheno was different, floral purp mostly and skunky too. There is good stuff in there really wanted to run more to find the one.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 3, 2021)

Air force one day 50ish. I know I posted a similar picture not too long ago, but damn she is stinky and frosty. Freebies to me too!


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 3, 2021)

Og x bubba day 50ish. Small buds on this one, but it could have been something I did. I've seen it before. Still my favorite smell this round. Kush on kush on kush. With a hint of Bubba. She's gonna be good!


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 3, 2021)

Also, after running Chemd x tk from both csi and Goat and Monkey, it's pretty obvious that Goat and monkey doesn't have very good quality control or aren't using the real cuts. All three of the g&m have something that is not Chem or OG. Csi chemd x tk smells just like I would expect for that cross. G&m has some kind of sweet strain in there and the plants don't have chem or OG structure


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 4, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Also, after running Chemd x tk from both csi and Goat and Monkey, it's pretty obvious that Goat and monkey doesn't have very good quality control or aren't using the real cuts. All three of the g&m have something that is not Chem or OG. Csi chemd x tk smells just like I would expect for that cross. G&m has some kind of sweet strain in there and the plants don't have chem or OG structure


He probably used the Phinest Chem D cut 
I'm joking. 
I'd imagine with him being from Massachusetts, he could at least get a hold of the real cut.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 4, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> He probably used the Phinest Chem D cut
> I'm joking.
> I'd imagine with him being from Massachusetts, he could at least get a hold of the real cut.


Yeah, I ran his blue triangle and it was definitely a blue dream hybrid. I was expecting some straight chem/og from the chemTK, but there is definitely something else in there with the chemTK beans that I have from g&m. Could be stray pollen from any one of the numerous other crosses they make. I got exactly what I expected from the CSI chemd x TK...


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 4, 2021)

higher self said:


> Yeah he's got a few other Trinity crosses, would of snagged an S1 if available. It does say that the cut isn't 100% vetted though so thats probably why he didn't make any yet.


Good to see you around again, been a couple of years.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Apr 4, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Yeah, I ran his blue triangle and it was definitely a blue dream hybrid. I was expecting some straight chem/og from the chemTK, but there is definitely something else in there with the chemTK beans that I have from g&m. Could be stray pollen from any one of the numerous other crosses they make. I got exactly what I expected from the CSI chemd x TK...


There is a ton of fake TK. I feel that way about a lot of csi stuff(being legit... 100%). I like not having to question the legitimacy of genetics used And everything I've popped has been good representation of what is listed on the label..

Is phylos still a thing? I remember when csi was one of the only to submit an actual TK cut or something along those lines


----------



## higher self (Apr 4, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Good to see you around again, been a couple of years.


Good to see you still posting as well! Can't really remember why I stopped, think I had to shutdown grow for awhile & I stopped buying seeds lol! Lately been missing the old school message boards vs lame ass social media


----------



## sirtalis (Apr 5, 2021)

Anyone grown out fallen soldiers?


----------



## higher self (Apr 5, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> Anyone grown out fallen soldiers?
> 
> View attachment 4871731


Just put a Purple Indica fallen soldier in flower. I wanted to wait to clone but I have too many non freebie plants on deck in veg. If it turns out fire I'll reveg or pop the rest of the pack.

Also CSI is awesome for the amount of freebies he gives! Dank gear & fire freebies can't complain about his prices.


----------



## OG Doge (Apr 5, 2021)

Just popped some Lemon Party Fallen Soldiers, the surprise of what you get is half the fun. All CSI gear is legit so it should be interesting.


----------



## AlienAthena (Apr 5, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> Anyone grown out fallen soldiers?
> 
> View attachment 4871731


Nope but I just rolled up some of that Ghost Cookies



I plan on grabbing more CSI


----------



## sirtalis (Apr 5, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Nope but I just rolled up some of that Ghost Cookies


Beautiful, I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Apr 5, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Yeah, I ran his blue triangle and it was definitely a blue dream hybrid. I was expecting some straight chem/og from the chemTK, but there is definitely something else in there with the chemTK beans that I have from g&m. Could be stray pollen from any one of the numerous other crosses they make. I got exactly what I expected from the CSI chemd x TK...



Hows the finished product


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Apr 5, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Just popped some Lemon Party Fallen Soldiers, the surprise of what you get is half the fun. All CSI gear is legit so it should be interesting.


Yeah I just popped a few myself. I wasn't looking for Lemon but when a party falls on you maybe its a sign to have some fun! Plus my freebie pack only had three inside instead of five so I guess they culled the 2 weakest ones ahead of time for me which was solid.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 6, 2021)

higher self said:


> Good to see you still posting as well! Can't really remember why I stopped, think I had to shutdown grow for awhile & I stopped buying seeds lol! Lately been missing the old school message boards vs lame ass social media


Forums are where it's at for growers staying in touch, I'm getting sick of the ego/pretty pic socials media- IG


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 6, 2021)

bobdagrowah said:


> Hows the finished product


"ChemTk" isn't finished. The blue triangle was decent. It was obviously haze dominant and phenos varied. Nothing was as good as either Triangle kush or Santa Cruz Blue Dream. Both are favorites of mine.


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 6, 2021)

T1000 aka old family purple Tigard farms selection.
Lower nug


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Apr 6, 2021)

Anyone grown or growing out the irene x lemon party yet?


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 7, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> Anyone grown out fallen soldiers?
> 
> View attachment 4871731


I got some Jager fallen soldiers and a few others, I want to grab the ghost og x gsc though, I would definitely run that one. Was researching some csi strains and that one caught my, their pic of it on IG is tasty. So funny haven't seen it mentioned much...then all of sudden when I think about grabbing one see it mentioned multiple times.


Crunchyjeezy said:


> Anyone grown or growing out the irene x lemon party yet?


Don't think you could go wrong with Irene x lemon party.


----------



## Panaelous (Apr 7, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Death RowView attachment 4859489


Mine must be the other parent


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 7, 2021)

Panaelous said:


> Mine must be the other parent


All 3 of mine look almost identical. I see blackberry kush in there. Not my favorite the blackberry, but I'm happy. Chop soon!


----------



## Panaelous (Apr 7, 2021)

Hold on I’ll show you mine


----------



## Panaelous (Apr 7, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> All 3 of mine look almost identical. I see blackberry kush in there. Not my favorite the blackberry, but I'm happy. Chop soon!


 Mine looks very differnt


----------



## Panaelous (Apr 7, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Further Death Row shot Day 35View attachment 4859491


Watch out cuz my other one that looked like that throw nanners


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 7, 2021)

Panaelous said:


> Watch out cuz my other one that looked like that throw nanners


I've got some nanners on plenty of strains in that room right now. Specifically 91 x Urkle. Flo'rado x bubba, and the Tk x Mendo Purp. They're just typical late nanners. Doubt they'll cause much grief, but I have my fingers crossed! There's definitely some in there that are more stable with no intersex traits in sight too! I flower in a ~1 gal pot dtw coco so some plants just can't handle my method as well as others, but I never see any issues and rarely get beans unless I miss some true male flowers down low when stripping. Looking good on yours!!!


----------



## Panaelous (Apr 7, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I've got some nanners on plenty of strains in that room right now. Specifically 91 x Urkle. Flo'rado x bubba, and the Tk x Mendo Purp. They're just typical late nanners. Doubt they'll cause much grief, but I have my fingers crossed! There's definitely some in there that are more stable with no intersex traits in sight too! I flower in a ~1 gal pot dtw coco so some plants just can't handle my method as well as others, but I never see any issues and rarely get beans unless I miss some true male flowers down low when stripping. Looking good on yours!!!


I have a plant I love her she makes anther week 7 debating keeping her or not you say typical late nanner I don’t want any strains that do that unless its like amazing


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 7, 2021)

What up players 
Is it safe to order directly from csi Humboldt website? This is the only breeder that looks like he’s got some legit Triangle. 

Anyways, this forum is awesome. Happy growing!


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 7, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> What up players
> Is it safe to order directly from csi Humboldt website? This is the only breeder that looks like he’s got some legit Triangle.
> 
> Anyways, this forum is awesome. Happy growing!


It sure is. They hook up the freebies too. Idk about the TK but I've heard its good. They should have a code soon for 420. Welcome to RIU!


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 7, 2021)

Panaelous said:


> I have a plant I love her she makes anther week 7 debating keeping her or not you say typical late nanner I don’t want any strains that do that unless its like amazing


Yeah I probably wouldn't keep one that did either. Especially if it did after a clone run. I ain't keeping shit anymore though. I'll s1 any "keepers" I find. Seeds for me from here on for the most part.


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 7, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> It sure is. They hook up the freebies too. Idk about the TK but I've heard its good. They should have a code soon for 420. Welcome to RIU!



That’s good to hear. Is 420 the best time of year to load up on beans?


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 7, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> That’s good to hear. Is 420 the best time of year to load up on beans?


Its one of them. Christmas and Black Friday prob round out the top 3.


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 8, 2021)

Chopped everything CSI related a few days ago, first is Mendo Purple Urkle 3.5 followed by two similar Coked Out Girl Scout's. Everything will be dry around 4/19...good timing


----------



## jp68 (Apr 8, 2021)

Forget who it was that was popping a pack of snausages but wondering if they were still viable and you got em going. still bummed my last pack was a no go a few months back


----------



## quiescent (Apr 8, 2021)

I popped 2 packs of snausages, all 6 had tails in 18 hours with my sweet pink stinks. Still going strong.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 8, 2021)

Did CSI start their 420 sale yet?

if so does anyone know the code?


----------



## jp68 (Apr 8, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I popped 2 packs of snausages, all 6 had tails in 18 hours with my sweet pink stinks. Still going strong.


How long did you have the snausages before you cracked em


----------



## quiescent (Apr 8, 2021)

jp68 said:


> How long did you have the snausages before you cracked em


years


----------



## jp68 (Apr 8, 2021)

quiescent said:


> years


Still have one going but apparently i need to up the storage game . hopefully you find a vigorous one as mines not the strongest but the end results very nice. Imagine with 6 youll find one .


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 8, 2021)

91 cookies - nspecta cut


----------



## higher self (Apr 8, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Forums are where it's at for growers staying in touch, I'm getting sick of the ego/pretty pic socials media- IG


Most definitely, never used IG like that it seemed like it was just a picture of the month contest


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 8, 2021)

White x Chem D @ day 44

These are little chunkers.
They still have that early flowering smell of sweet fruity hash with some pungent Chem D starting to come through.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 8, 2021)

Chem D S1 at day 75.
Still throwing some fresh pistils, but a couple of nanners are just now coming in and she's coming down on week 11.
This one smells different than Chem D 
She has almost a sweaty armpit, oniony, dirty sex 
Chem funk


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 8, 2021)

A couple of Chem D Fallen Soldiers 
Day 44


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 8, 2021)

A couple TK Fallen Soldiers @ day 44


----------



## quiescent (Apr 8, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Still have one going but apparently i need to up the storage game . hopefully you find a vigorous one as mines not the strongest but the end results very nice. Imagine with 6 youll find one .


They could have been shipped in extreme weather or just bad luck. I scuffed and soaked in h2o2 solution for 15 minutes before paper towels.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 8, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> A couple TK Fallen Soldiers @ day 44
> View attachment 4874436View attachment 4874437


Which fallen soldiers you digging more? The Chemd or the TK?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 9, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Which fallen soldiers you digging more? The Chemd or the TK?


I don't have a favorite just yet, but the TK FS are much frostier.


----------



## higher self (Apr 9, 2021)

@Bakersfield your plants look like straight heat! Those FS freebies are killin it!


----------



## Panaelous (Apr 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> A couple of Chem D Fallen Soldiers
> Day 44
> View attachment 4874434View attachment 4874435


Heiro on ig ?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 9, 2021)

higher self said:


> @Bakersfield your plants look like straight heat! Those FS freebies are killin it!


Thanks 
Aside from issues I'm having in my hydro setup
Caleb doesn't mess around, even with his freebies.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 9, 2021)

Panaelous said:


> Heiro on ig ?


Close 
Hierosganjacreations


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 9, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Did CSI start their 420 sale yet?
> 
> if so does anyone know the code?


Yeah we need codes!


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> A couple of Chem D Fallen Soldiers
> Day 44
> View attachment 4874434View attachment 4874435


What does the top one smell like


----------



## martiannbeanz (Apr 9, 2021)

TK x Zkittlez day 59


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 9, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> What does the top one smell like


This one upon first squeeze, I was hit with a strong sour and sweet aroma that I had never encountered.
After about a minute my mind wrapped around the smell and I am almost for certain that this smells like skittles or starburst.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 9, 2021)

The first pic in the TK Fallen Soldiers has a very sweet lemon head candy smell.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> The first pic in the TK Fallen Soldiers has a very sweet lemon head candy smell.


Yeah the pics of the first two on both look kinda like lemon tree with those resin rails. The 2nd tk one looks a lil like some of his sherb cross pics


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 10, 2021)

TK S1 week 11


----------



## Panaelous (Apr 10, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> This one upon first squeeze, I was hit with a strong sour and sweet aroma that I had never encountered.
> After about a minute my mind wrapped around the smell and I am almost for certain that this smells like skittles or starburst.


Dank


----------



## Burton79 (Apr 10, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Chem D S1 at day 75.
> Still throwing some fresh pistils, but a couple of nanners are just now coming in and she's coming down on week 11.
> This one smells different than Chem D
> She has almost a sweaty armpit, oniony, dirty sex
> ...


Looks great. My Chem D S1 just hit day 74 and prob has about 10 days left. Mostly white hairs with cloudy trichs. She has really short trichs that are noticeably different than other plants. Leaves not frosty at all but the buds are caked. Sweet moth ball smell with some dank fuel/burnt rubber on the back end. I've never had a Chemd D cut but some familiar smells to the Chem D x gsc I grew. Can't wait to try this one.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 10, 2021)

The generosity that was expressed in my order of 1 pack of tks1 absolutely amazed me. I’ll definitely be back here this fall when I get to those.


----------



## 61falcon (Apr 11, 2021)

Just scooped a pack of Notsodog Headband(L.A. ) x Chemdog D


----------



## hicountry1 (Apr 11, 2021)

Been crazy busy with production been meaning to post a shot of the Headband OG x Triangle Kush in the r&d room. Not the biggest yielders but def kushy and delicious smelling. First shot is pheno #6 second is #4. Excited to sample soon. Day 45 in the books.


----------



## sirtalis (Apr 11, 2021)

What's your favorite purple variety by CSI?


----------



## jp68 (Apr 11, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> What's your favorite purple variety by CSI?


Old money !


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 11, 2021)

hicountry1 said:


> Been crazy busy with production been meaning to post a shot of the Headband OG x Triangle Kush in the r&d room. Not the biggest yielders but def kushy and delicious smelling. First shot is pheno #6 second is #4. Excited to sample soon. Day 45 in the books.
> 
> View attachment 4876190
> View attachment 4876195


from seed or cut? they look super fire


----------



## hicountry1 (Apr 11, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> from seed or cut? they look super fire


These are seeds. Popped the 1 pack I was able to grab and we are at day 45. Only 3 made it all the way into flower. A few weird weak mutant types got culled early. Some classic OG smells in all 3 remaining. One has a lemony hint to it and another is more gassy.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 11, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> What's your favorite purple variety by CSI?


burkle2.0


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 11, 2021)

hicountry1 said:


> These are seeds. Popped the 1 pack I was able to grab and we are at day 45. Only 3 made it all the way into flower. A few weird weak mutant types got culled early. Some classic OG smells in all 3 remaining. One has a lemony hint to it and another is more gassy.


I wonder if they’ll yield better from clone


----------



## DeadHigh (Apr 11, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> What's your favorite purple variety by CSI?


Virgin Purple


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 11, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> What's your favorite purple variety by CSI?


Underdog urkle - but its the only one I've actually grown out. The old family purple is also good but I've only grown the t1000 selection

Underdog urkle


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 11, 2021)

Posted on IG he’ll restock some sold out urkle crosses as well as some new ones


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Apr 11, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Mosca got the original bubblegum on super sale at dcse



Yeah they do for 120$. I bought a pack and it show's shipped March 24th and I looked it up because I had priority mail selected still not here April 11th. It's shows in transit every since . I sent Mosca email and all they said. "We shipped it". Now I have a tracking number but not sure what to do.......


----------



## BongChoi (Apr 11, 2021)

Any word on these new TK s1 hybrids on speakeasy?


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 11, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Yeah they do for 120$. I bought a pack and it show's shipped March 24th and I looked it up because I had priority mail selected still not here April 11th. It's shows in transit every since . I sent Mosca email and all they said. "We shipped it". Now I have a tracking number but not sure what to do.......


its sitting at a packed USPS facility somewhere

it has happened to a few of my packages but you'll get it eventually

Ive had some packages delivered in 3-4 days while others took a month


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 11, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Any word on these new TK s1 hybrids on speakeasy?


5150 - he commented on one of his recent posts.
Strong, potent , chunky triangle kush types with less variation then the s1s


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 12, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> 5150 - he commented on one of his recent posts.
> Strong, potent , chunky triangle kush types with less variation then the s1s


Holy shit! Is that selection 5150?
If so, the nspecta's been busy. 
It's a hell of a bargain as well compared to the 
TK S1.


----------



## Panaelous (Apr 12, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Holy shit! Is that selection 5150?
> If so, the nspecta's been busy.
> It's a hell of a bargain as well compared to the
> TK S1.


I missed those rubber city’s im so jealous I will trade ya I have a fire death row cut


----------



## Panaelous (Apr 12, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> 5150 - he commented on one of his recent posts.
> Strong, potent , chunky triangle kush types with less variation then the s1s


Which page is legit of csi I didn’t even think he had one


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 12, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Old money !


I've grown outside more than 30yrs. this is the 1st season trying CSI genetics,I usually bang out about 15-20 strains, I grabbed CSI Mendo purps S1 and Chem D S1 gonna give em a ride ccguns


----------



## BongChoi (Apr 12, 2021)

Panaelous said:


> Which page is legit of csi I didn’t even think he had one


Csi_humboldt


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 12, 2021)

Panaelous said:


> I missed those rubber city’s im so jealous I will trade ya I have a fire death row cut


Sounds good.
Let me see how good she turns out.


----------



## OG Doge (Apr 12, 2021)

Anyone know the difference between 5150 TK S1 and the 677 TK S1?


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 12, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Anyone know the difference between 5150 TK S1 and the 677 TK S1?


I just posted about the 5150 above. No info on 677 ywt.


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 12, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Holy shit! Is that selection 5150?
> If so, the nspecta's been busy.
> It's a hell of a bargain as well compared to the
> TK S1.


I'm not certain if he popped that many. I mean I wouldn't put it past him.... but that requires alotnof time and room. I think that would take 2 years minimum to accomplish unless you dedicate all your space? But also after listening to how he does selection he definitely might have


----------



## BongChoi (Apr 12, 2021)

There is a california code 5150 for someone going psycho, my assumption was it might be a reference to an insane TK S1. If he really popped that many S1'S of TK then damn that is quite the accomplishment in itself, knowing how hard he said it is to reverse TK in the first place.


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 12, 2021)

The 5150 pack I have has some of the largest beans I've seen in a minute, this absolutely helps in no way at all haha.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 12, 2021)

Would be pretty lame if 5150 refers to the California law meaning the TK is “insane” or whatever. It’s used for suicidal people and people at the worst points of their life. Not something I’d want associated with my strain.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 12, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> The 5150 pack I have has some of the largest beans I've seen in a minute, this absolutely helps in no way at all haha.


Big beans are synonymous with broadleaf Afghan cultivars in my experience.
Expect Afghan #1 type plants.

Could be I'm full of shit!


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 13, 2021)

Im new to csi....My plants are not too exciting, very small yields for tall plants...

I have 3 Savage Urkles, 3 t1000 fallen, gsc fallen, mendo purps fallen, and 2 urkle x t1000 all in flower except one t1000 fallen

The 2 urkle x t1000 I only had 2 that sprouted, both in very early flower....

Ok heres a kicker.....My gsc fallen has a very distinct terps, and when I smell one of my t1000 fallen, same terps.....

Savage Urkle, the only plant that somewhat catches my eye for potential but inside buds are a bit small, nice tips though




Gsc Fallen with very strange unique smelling terps


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 13, 2021)

T1000 Fallen, skinny spindly flowers reminescent of dutch treat flowers


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 13, 2021)

How 


dakilla187 said:


> T1000 Fallen, small spindly flowers reminescent of dutch treat flowers
> View attachment 4877870


how old?


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 13, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> How
> 
> how old?


Still young, I will follow up towards the end to post the changes as it ripens


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 13, 2021)

Mendo Purps Fallen, the most dense out of all


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 13, 2021)

Just for referance since some genetics I assume come from csi?

Found her from 5 females

Bodhi Black Light Fantasy Keeper Cut(Mendo Purps x Purple Unicorn) 3rd run....Very Stoney Stuff


----------



## skuba (Apr 13, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Im new to csi....My plants are not too exciting, very small yields for tall plants...
> 
> I have 3 Savage Urkles, 3 t1000 fallen, gsc fallen, mendo purps fallen, and 2 urkle x t1000 all in flower except one t1000 fallen
> 
> ...


Your plants are growing in the shade, which will cause them to get tall and not yield much. Obvious I know but that’s a big factor, I’ve had 10 ft plants grown in the shade that only gave me a little over an lb. have you finished, dried, and trimmed any of them yet?


----------



## OG Doge (Apr 13, 2021)

420 Code is up.


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 13, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> 420 Code is up.


Where nvm just made my order


----------



## OG Doge (Apr 13, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Where nvm just made my order


csi_humboldt instagram


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 13, 2021)

I dont get much shade at all, these were all taken at sunrise, the sun wasnt exactly out yet...They all cloned so anything of potential will be re ran


----------



## higher self (Apr 13, 2021)

For my folks with no IG like myself & can't see the codes

www.picuki.com/profile/csi_humboldt


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 13, 2021)

Can we not post the word 420candy21 ?


----------



## higher self (Apr 13, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Can we not post the word 420candy21 ?


True but still that’s a good link to browse without an IG account


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 13, 2021)

Why not


----------



## OG Doge (Apr 13, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Can we not post the word 420candy21 ?


Sure but why not send traffic his way.


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 13, 2021)

Is it pretty safe to order directly from humboldtcsi. com?? Is there discreet shipping? I’ve only bought from a few seed banks and they all offer Bitcoin. CSI says to ship my money or money order ??


----------



## Mynameismyname02 (Apr 13, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> Is it pretty safe to order directly from humboldtcsi. com?? Is there discreet shipping? I’ve only bought from a few seed banks and they all offer Bitcoin. CSI says to ship my money or money order ??


I’ve personally ordered about 5 times from CSI, sent cash in the mail every time and no problems at all. Quick return shipping on his part too, plus his freebie game is crazy.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 13, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> Is it pretty safe to order directly from humboldtcsi. com?? Is there discreet shipping? I’ve only bought from a few seed banks and they all offer Bitcoin. CSI says to ship my money or money order ??


Cash is king dude. Send your tracking. Absolutely legit


----------



## Houstini (Apr 13, 2021)

After seeing the generosity in my last order I made sure to place another for the sale. Never hurts to have some extra fem beans on hand from a respected breeder.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 13, 2021)

Whens the 420 sale?


----------



## Houstini (Apr 13, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Whens the 420 sale?


Now, code was posted above


----------



## slacker140 (Apr 14, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> Is it pretty safe to order directly from humboldtcsi. com?? Is there discreet shipping? I’ve only bought from a few seed banks and they all offer Bitcoin. CSI says to ship my money or money order ??


It's the best to order direct from csi. He hooks you up with nice freebies if you care about freebies. And always no more than a 2 day turn around once he's received my money order. It's discreet.


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks fellas. I appreciate it. You guys prefer to send cash over money order?

Also does anyone know what his Trinity strain is?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 14, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> Thanks fellas. I appreciate it. You guys prefer to send cash over money order?
> 
> Also does anyone know what his Trinity strain is?


I always send a money order to CSI and never send cash to anyone.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 14, 2021)

Chem 4 x Bubba Kush (branded bubba) day 40 something. My favorite bubba cross so far. Bought 8 packs for the safe. Major variance between phenos, but all are dank!


----------



## higher self (Apr 14, 2021)

Unless there is a restock or new drop before the sale is over im going to hold off. Spending my cash on some reg seeds


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 14, 2021)

Is anyone aware of upcoming 420 sales on Glo? I can't remember what they did last year. Not sure if he is still saying deals only for people with paid subscription.
Caved @ nspecta's site. First time through his website - hoping he's feeling as generous as he usually does with freebizzles. 

BIG BAD WOLF 2.O

MENDOCINO PURPLE URKLE 3.5

BIG SUR HOLYWEED X ZKITTLEZ

LEMON TREE X BUBBLEGUM


----------



## Burton79 (Apr 14, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> View attachment 4878708Chem 4 x Bubba Kush (branded bubba) day 40 something. My favorite bubba cross so far. Bought 8 packs for the safe. Major variance between phenos, but all are dank!


*Mrsmokestacks *always be killing it. Beautiful plants.


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 14, 2021)

I had the HP-13 x Zkittles in my cart and now it’s sold out fuckkkk


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 14, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> I had the HP-13 x Zkittles in my cart and now it’s sold out fuckkkk


glo has it


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 14, 2021)

I never heard of it. It just glo seedbank? Are they legit?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 14, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> I never heard of it. It just glo seedbank? Are they legit?








SEEDS







gloseedbank.com





yeah hes legit, pay with a card and have a little patience with shipping


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 14, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> I never heard of it. It just glo seedbank? Are they legit?


Ya good to go


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 14, 2021)

I put in a order just now but received an email saying my order is on hold until they process payment. I checked the option to pay with cc but never got the chance to put the numbers in or anything??? Did I do something wrong?


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 14, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> I put in a order just now but received an email saying my order is on hold until they process payment. I checked the option to pay with cc but never got the chance to put the numbers in or anything??? Did I do something wrong?


No they will send a payment request invoice to your email just sit tight!


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks man. Last question does Glo Seedbank offer any freebies?


----------



## BongChoi (Apr 14, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> Thanks man. Last question does Glo Seedbank offer any freebies?


Not nearly as much as other places for just regular orders. They do freebies if it's listed in a sales promo or it is a thing those breeders normally do(bodhi - buy 2 get 1).


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 14, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> Thanks man. Last question does Glo Seedbank offer any freebies?


his prices make up for lack of freebies imo


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s true. I had just heard that humboldtcsi is very generous with their freebies and didn’t know if it applied if you bought from a seedbank instead of directly from their website


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 14, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> *Mrsmokestacks *always be killing it. Beautiful plants.


Thanks!


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 14, 2021)

.


Mrsmokestacks said:


> View attachment 4878708Chem 4 x Bubba Kush (branded bubba) day 40 something. My favorite bubba cross so far. Bought 8 packs for the safe. Major variance between phenos, but all are dank!


That thing looks mean, nice work


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 14, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> That’s true. I had just heard that humboldtcsi is very generous with their freebies and didn’t know if it applied if you bought from a seedbank instead of directly from their website


You get a free csi 3 pack with a purchase of 2 packs. Csi gives out way more but also charge 2-3x more so it kinda evens out


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 14, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> Thanks man. Last question does Glo Seedbank offer any freebies?


Buy 2 csi get a freebie pack usually. I bought stray fox regs b4 and they came with a freebie pack each even though it wasn’t advertised. Usually he advertises if there’s extras/freebies on the newsletter and you usually have to bug him to send you the latest one. It’s the flavor creator gmail for the newsletter


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 14, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> You get a free csi 3 pack with a purchase of 2 packs. Csi gives out way more but also charge 2-3x more so it kinda evens out


He also gives vendors packs he doesn’t stock personally like a bunch of the lemon party packs and forbidden fruit stuff


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 15, 2021)

Every freebie I’ve grown out from glo. Buy2 get 1. Has been something legit. Even when I ordered 2 bodhi strains I got a chem91 x SSDD. I have no problem with Glo at all. I’m just done buying seeds as I’m onto my next phase which is preserving things I like and exploring new crosses. I hope to find something special in these CSI moms. I gotta say. Mendocino Purple #54 x Forbidden Fruit is my favorite plant in Veg right now. She’ll be going outside for the season when ready. Smells so fuxking good. Imagine a fruitier forbidden fruit. So excited for flower. Wifi43 x chem d I only have one it’s growing slow as hell with a squat structure.


----------



## Wayne55 (Apr 15, 2021)

Durban poison S1 flipped to 12/12 on 4/11

I had to switch back to GH trio from mega crop 2 part. I just couldn't get the ratios right with the MC


----------



## Railage (Apr 15, 2021)

Has anyone been growing out any of his Cheese crosses?

Anybody got some terp descriptions for me??


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 15, 2021)

The irene/t1000 is pretty good meds. There is a rankness in there, but the purple will overcome. Strong, fast onset, don't take much. My plants had a lite gray sheen with that leathery leaf color goin on thru dry. Don't have a guess on the irene, reminded me of jb91, but with a twisted ghost rankness in there


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 15, 2021)

Railage said:


> Has anyone been growing out any of his Cheese crosses?
> 
> Anybody got some terp descriptions for me??


Cheese x Bubba. Cheese smell dominates all phenos. I was hoping for a blend like I used to get from Big Buddha's Bubble Cheese, but cheese is sweet dank funk. Almost smells a little dusty. Good producers. I have a ton of cheese seeds that I made from an La cheese cut I held for a decade so I won't be trying any more cheese crosses, but Cheese terps are pungent and dominate a lot of crosses. My favorite is when you get a knockout og effect and the cheese nose blended in there. I'm finding phenos like that in my pure kush x la cheese and la cheese x Pure kush. Cheese is also leafy so having a high calyx to leaf ratio strain to cross it to can only help.


----------



## Railage (Apr 15, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Cheese x Bubba. Cheese smell dominates all phenos. I was hoping for a blend like I used to get from Big Buddha's Bubble Cheese, but cheese is sweet dank funk. Almost smells a little dusty. Good producers. I have a ton of cheese seeds that I made from an La cheese cut I held for a decade so I won't be trying any more cheese crosses, but Cheese terps are pungent and dominate a lot of crosses. My favorite is when you get a knockout og effect and the cheese nose blended in there. I'm finding phenos like that in my pure kush x la cheese and la cheese x Pure kush. Cheese is also leafy so having a high calyx to leaf ratio strain to cross it to can only help.


Thank you!!!


----------



## sirtalis (Apr 15, 2021)

Just sent in payment for some crosses of more classic strains. 

Bubba Kush x Old Family Purple
Mendo Purple Urkle 3.5


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 15, 2021)

I want some Cheese Puffy Nugs... Bubba structure with that Cheetos stank.... remind these rainbow bright kids what some pure funk is all about

Cheese x Headband... one of the most insane strains Ive ever had the pleasure of smoking... everything about it was a 10


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Holy shit! Is that selection 5150?
> If so, the nspecta's been busy.
> It's a hell of a bargain as well compared to the
> TK S1.


He probably named in reference to Eddie Van Halen. His signature guitar amp by Peavy is the 5150 and I think VH has an album called 5150 as well. 

Just a guess though.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> There is a california code 5150 for someone going psycho, my assumption was it might be a reference to an insane TK S1. If he really popped that many S1'S of TK then damn that is quite the accomplishment in itself, knowing how hard he said it is to reverse TK in the first place.


Oh, that's actually probably right and where Van Halen came up with 5150.

Makes more sense than my theory.


----------



## BongChoi (Apr 15, 2021)

Big csi restock on glo just went down


----------



## higher self (Apr 15, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Big csi restock on glo just went down


Ok had to cop something with that drop! Would prefer if csi had them on his site than dealing with Glo tho but for the prices I won't complain


----------



## BongChoi (Apr 15, 2021)

higher self said:


> Ok had to cop something with that drop! Would prefer if csi had them on his site than dealing with Glo tho but for the prices I won't complain


Right. I was hoping to maybe grab one of the wifi x irene this evening but they're gone now hah. I have a TK fallen soldier going right now that smells just like juicy fruit gum so now I'm on a bubblegum hunt lol.


----------



## higher self (Apr 15, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Right. I was hoping to maybe grab one of the wifi x irene this evening but they're gone now hah. I have a TK fallen soldier going right now that smells just like juicy fruit gum so now I'm on a bubblegum hunt lol.


Lol I probably would too never had those kinda terps before. Was considering something with Irene but I already have some S1's & the cross with PCK. That Irene x Lemon Party probably has some insane terps


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 15, 2021)

CheesexBubba day 47


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 15, 2021)

Death Row day 63


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 15, 2021)

Wifi43 x bubba day 47


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 15, 2021)

Never seen an Og Chem cross look anything like this. Smells fruity. Goat & Monkey ChemTk


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 15, 2021)

Csi chemd x tk. How og chem crosses SHOULD smell and look.


----------



## higher self (Apr 15, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Right. I was hoping to maybe grab one of the wifi x irene this evening but they're gone now hah. I have a TK fallen soldier going right now that smells just like juicy fruit gum so now I'm on a bubblegum hunt lol.


Wifi irene back in stock


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 15, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> View attachment 4880027Never seen an Og Chem cross look anything like this. Smells fruity. Goat & Monkey ChemTk


Is she harming? that chem d x tk looks amazing. he got those in stock still? I see glo has tk x chem D but I want whatever that is


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 15, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Is she harming? that chem d x tk looks amazing. he got those in stock still? I see glo has tk x chem D but I want whatever that is


She had some dicks. She dead now...


----------



## higher self (Apr 15, 2021)

Swear glo canceled my invoic bc what I ordered got put back in stock. This happened to me a few months ago when I tried to order some Founding Fathers gear, this is why I never sent him cash. I would hope Inspcta would have this drop on his site soon, any word on that?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 16, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> View attachment 4880027Never seen an Og Chem cross look anything like this. Smells fruity. Goat & Monkey ChemTk


The purple expression seems very off for that cross.

The only OGK and Chem crosses I've had purple on me were those that contained Abusive OG.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 16, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> The purple expression seems very off for that cross.
> 
> The only OGK and Chem crosses I've had purple on me were those that contained Abusive OG.


Yeah, I think there's something else in there with probably a chem mama. Definitely not TK though..


----------



## Hidden360 (Apr 16, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Coked Out Girl Scout with some nanners I cant reach, oh well. Coming down next weekend.
> View attachment 4862171
> View attachment 4862176


If it’s not too much to ask.... what’s the humidity like in that room man. I can’t get mine to pray like that all the way through with the fade fucking beautiful....


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 16, 2021)

Hidden360 said:


> If it’s not too much to ask.... what’s the humidity like in that room man. I can’t get mine to pray like that all the way through with the fade fucking beautiful....


@bongrip101 consistently produces some of the best looking organically grown flower I've seen.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 16, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> @bongrip101 consistently produces some of the best looking organically grown flower I've seen.


@bongrip101 definitely putting it down!


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 16, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> @bongrip101 consistently produces some of the best looking organically grown flower I've seen.





Mrsmokestacks said:


> @bongrip101 definitely putting it down!


Hey thanks! This whole thread kills it with great pics and info.


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 16, 2021)

Hidden360 said:


> If it’s not too much to ask.... what’s the humidity like in that room man. I can’t get mine to pray like that all the way through with the fade fucking beautiful....


Honestly I use my hygrometer for mushroom cultivation so I'm not sure, I'd guess like 40% once everything is in flower. Biggest thing for me was heat...LEDs are sweet but I only can use them in warmer months cause my basement is way cooler, the 630w cmh gets my plants to pray like every day is Sunday.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 16, 2021)

higher self said:


> Swear glo canceled my invoic bc what I ordered got put back in stock. This happened to me a few months ago when I tried to order some Founding Fathers gear, this is why I never sent him cash. I would hope Inspcta would have this drop on his site soon, any word on that?


He only puts up a couple packs at a time so one day an item is sold out, then a couple days later its back in stock. If you already paid you should be good. 

If they sent you an invoice to pay and you didn't pay right away they might have canceled it though.


----------



## higher self (Apr 16, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> He only puts up a couple packs at a time so one day an item is sold out, then a couple days later its back in stock. If you already paid you should be good.
> 
> If they sent you an invoice to pay and you didn't pay right away they might have canceled it though.


I would pay if he actually sent me an invoice & yes I checked my spam folder lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 16, 2021)

higher self said:


> I would pay if he actually sent me an invoice & yes I checked my spam folder lol


They be slacking, lol. Hope it works out man.


----------



## higher self (Apr 16, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> They be slacking, lol. Hope it works out man.


Its cool, kinda wanted to change my order anyways once those new TK S1's got added. Just going to wait on CSI although breeders direct has the new drop minus the S1's. New drop is heat!


----------



## DesertSunGrower (Apr 17, 2021)

CSI-Humboldt & Caleb, are very slow (took 2-3 months & several e-mails) to respond via e-mails direct on his site. But when I had a germination issue from his seeds bought from S.V.O.C., on sale, he did eventually take care of me with new produced replacements, of my choice, from his site, and many freebies too. Just give him extra time, BE NICE (per Patrick Swazzie, right?), and be patient. He said his overstock is sold to SVOC & that SVOC's CSI-Humboldt seeds were older & probably not stored properly - causing poor germination rates (less than 25%)!!!!


----------



## sirtalis (Apr 17, 2021)

Dang, just realized I was one dollar short in my cash envelope. Hope it's not a big deal.


----------



## LunarMOG (Apr 17, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> Dang, just realized I was one dollar short in my cash envelope. Hope it's not a big deal.


theyre gonna take out one bean


----------



## sirtalis (Apr 17, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> theyre gonna take out one bean


Lol I'm just imagining them counting it and being like..."that cheap bastard!". I should have left a tip.


----------



## jackgonza (Apr 17, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> theyre gonna take out one bean


They’re gonna take out the keeper


----------



## LunarMOG (Apr 17, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> They’re gonna take out the keeper


next time ill throw in an extra jackson and a note asking for just keepers


----------



## higher self (Apr 18, 2021)

Fire OG x Chem D x Bubba Kush finally rooted in my ghetto cloner, took about 9 days. Stem rubs smell sour pine with some Bubba in there. Can't wait to run this, I know its going to be some heat!


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 18, 2021)

higher self said:


> Fire OG x Chem D x Bubba Kush finally rooted in my ghetto cloner, took about 9 days. Stem rubs smell sour pine with some Bubba in there. Can't wait to run this, I know its going to be some heat!
> 
> View attachment 4881843


All 3 parents are bangers!!! Can't wait to see!


----------



## higher self (Apr 18, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> All 3 parents are bangers!!! Can't wait to see!


Tried couple times before in past at this freebie, had mishaps & what not wasting seeds. Smh even this one barely made it this winter. I read from CSI himself that this wasn't released bc of herms. I don't get that many herms so hoping this will be my lil clone only cut of a CSI throwback


----------



## higher self (Apr 18, 2021)

Forgot that it was CSI gear but the Trinity x Zkittlez is showing roots as well on the clone. Running it side by side with Cannarado Trinity x Birthday Cake (Altar Bread). The Trinity Z is really squat & definitely going to bush well, only one top & she spread! Kinda surprised the 1st cut/top cloned, I usually have to wait for side branches. Warmer weather definitely does make cloning easier for me

Has a sweet smell to it while the Alter Bread has some funk & still bushes out but nodes are longer apart like cookies & OG


----------



## godogs63 (Apr 18, 2021)

I’ve got a pack from glo labeled Mendo Purple x Trainwreck but can’t find this strain on Nspectas site. Wondering if this is a mislabel of the Mendocino memberberries (Trainwreck x Mendo Purple). Anyone familiar with this or grown it out? I’ve grown a few of Nspectas strains in the past and loved them all (Pure Bred, 3 Queens, Mud Dog) but can’t find any info on this one.


----------



## BongChoi (Apr 18, 2021)

godogs63 said:


> I’ve got a pack from glo labeled Mendo Purple x Trainwreck but can’t find this strain on Nspectas site. Wondering if this is a mislabel of the Mendocino memberberries (Trainwreck x Mendo Purple). Anyone familiar with this or grown it out? I’ve grown a few of Nspectas strains in the past and loved them all (Pure Bred, 3 Queens, Mud Dog) but can’t find any info on this one.


Probably not a mislabel, Caleb has offered stuff through glo that never shows up on his own site.


----------



## LunarMOG (Apr 18, 2021)

godogs63 said:


> I’ve got a pack from glo labeled Mendo Purple x Trainwreck but can’t find this strain on Nspectas site. Wondering if this is a mislabel of the Mendocino memberberries (Trainwreck x Mendo Purple). Anyone familiar with this or grown it out? I’ve grown a few of Nspectas strains in the past and loved them all (Pure Bred, 3 Queens, Mud Dog) but can’t find any info on this one.


how were the pure bred and mud dog? were you indoors or out? where were you on the night of.... jk thanks


----------



## mothersfinest (Apr 18, 2021)

higher self said:


> Swear glo canceled my invoic bc what I ordered got put back in stock. This happened to me a few months ago when I tried to order some Founding Fathers gear, this is why I never sent him cash. I would hope Inspcta would have this drop on his site soon, any word on that?


Glo does not do cash sales anymore even though the option is there.


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 19, 2021)

Just pulled the plug and grabbed the mendo purp s1's . Def running these next run can't wait


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 19, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> The purple expression seems very off for that cross.
> 
> The only OGK and Chem crosses I've had purple on me were those that contained Abusive OG.


Green points stardawg throws purple


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 19, 2021)

Love caleb's take on runtz. A true grow and show warrior.


----------



## higher self (Apr 19, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Love caleb's take on runtz. A true grow and show warrior.


Rusty at Cannaventure said the samething as a disclaimer for his Runtz S1's, Ive never ran Gelato so I grabbed a pack


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 19, 2021)

Yep, s1 of gelato 33, I believe is the consensus now, by dudes growin em side by side. Had to add that WatZ for hype and money sake, I reckon?!


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 19, 2021)

godogs63 said:


> I’ve got a pack from glo labeled Mendo Purple x Trainwreck but can’t find this strain on Nspectas site. Wondering if this is a mislabel of the Mendocino memberberries (Trainwreck x Mendo Purple). Anyone familiar with this or grown it out? I’ve grown a few of Nspectas strains in the past and loved them all (Pure Bred, 3 Queens, Mud Dog) but can’t find any info on this one.


I got those as well and have 1 or 2 going right now as well as train wreck s1


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 19, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Green points stardawg throws purple


Chem D isn't stardawg. I've seen pure kush fade a little purple, but c'mon this is ridiculous. Not to mention the smell. Does stardawg throw sweet afghan smell?


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 19, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Chem D isn't stardawg. I've seen pure kush fade a little purple, but c'mon this is ridiculous. Not to mention the smell. Does stardawg throw sweet afghan smell?


I’m just sayin it’s a chem dog cross that purples. I wouldn’t buy goat and monkey after your post, they don’t seem reliable with genetic background or stability. I want that D x TK bad the csi site is a huge pain in the ass to navigate but I dont think I saw em in stock


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 19, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I’m just sayin it’s a chem dog cross that purples. I wouldn’t buy goat and monkey after your post, they don’t seem reliable with genetic background or stability. I want that D x TK bad the csi site is a huge pain in the ass to navigate but I dont think I saw em in stock


I definitely won't be buying anymore off of them! I've popped hundreds of csi and always get what's expected. I still have a pack of G&M's Josie. I really want to run it based on genetics, but probably won't based on experience lol


----------



## godogs63 (Apr 19, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> how were the pure bred and mud dog? were you indoors or out? where were you on the night of.... jk thanks


The pure bred was absolute fire. I only grew one and it was super frosty and had a nice og/chem nose and taste. I grew it outdoor and it was super pest resistant and had virtually no mold/rot at all. Buds were somewhat spongy and had a little bit of the OG flop towards the end but I really liked it and will grow again. Mud dog wasn’t my thing. I only grew one but it was super larfy and didn’t have the chem terps I would’ve expected from that cross. My favorite of the group was the 3 queens. If I could find more packs I’d buy them all. Night time meds to the max but had that nice bubba sweetness with a little extra gas added in from the WiFi and absolutely covered in trichs.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 19, 2021)

Glos has csi stocked up again. Does glo even do a 420 sale?....I mean would he just give out full packs for free? His sales are already the lowest prices around.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Glos has csi stocked up again. Does glo even do a 420 sale?....I mean would he just give out full packs for free? His sales are already the lowest prices around.


Lol he couldn't right? Like you said it would be almost free at that point. Maybe $5-10 here or there is all I would think he would do on 420 sale if at all. Nice to know about the CSI. Thanks I will take a look.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 19, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I’m just sayin it’s a chem dog cross that purples. I wouldn’t buy goat and monkey after your post, they don’t seem reliable with genetic background or stability. I want that D x TK bad the csi site is a huge pain in the ass to navigate but I dont think I saw em in stock


I got a pack o the goat and monkey, too many legit pics on ig, I believe this guy and his experience, but I also have grown many that hermes on some but not on me. I got csis also, just in case.
I also think it was gus old stardog that threw purp and lasted forever to finish sometimes. I think he got a new version 2.0


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 19, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I had two orders with Glo the same day. The real bill for one was $95 bucks cheaper than what was on the invoice. The other order bill was the exact same as the invoice. Is there reasoning for this? Discounted items only apply on certain selections? No clue.. it's the glo hail mary.


Ya some stuff might be excluded from the sale, I always try to order in the sales window...the sale email usually goes out every 2-3 days then you got the sale till midnight of the day the email goes out...he sometimes will extend it a few hours. Also if you a regular customer he might still give you the sale price on the off days but I wouldn't chance it...just play it safe and order on the sale days.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya some stuff might be excluded from the sale, I always try to order in the sales window...the sale email usually goes out every 2-3 days then you got the sale till midnight of the day the email goes out...he sometimes will extend it a few hours. Also if you a regular customer he might still give you the sale price on the off days but I wouldn't chance it...just play it safe and order on the sale days.


I have sent him a couple orders in the early am and he always honors the latest email. I don't even ask. I just assume lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 19, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I have sent him a couple orders in the early am and he always honors the latest email. I don't even ask. I just assume lol


Ya he should honor those especially if its the next morning following the sale night, that would be kinda ridiculous if he didn't seeing as there will be another sale coming in a day or 2. I have to stay clear of that site, I end ordering stuff cause his packs are so cheap.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya he should honor those especially if its the next morning following the sale night, that would be kinda ridiculous if he didn't seeing as there will be another sale coming in a day or 2. I have to stay clear of that site, I end ordering stuff cause his packs are so cheap.


I'm prob gonna make one more order from him tmrw before I hit the brakes on the 4-20 sales. I have to flip a coin to choose between CW or CSI. CSI might win that battle with the restock.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 19, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I'm prob gonna make one more order from him tmrw before I hit the brakes on the 4-20 sales. I have to flip a coin to choose between CW or CSI. CSI might win that battle with the restock.


Ya it 420 why not and then I'm done, lol. Ya have a shitload of clearwater, not going to name the csi I'm want to grab cause they'll fly, you'd be surprised when strains get mentioned on the forum how quick they end up selling out.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya it 420 why not and then I'm done, lol. Ya have a shitload of clearwater, not going to name the csi I'm want to grab cause they'll fly, you'd be surprised when strains get mentioned on the forum how quick they end up selling out.


Hahaha yes sir I know. I've taken MANY hints from the fine folks here on what strains are prob bomb. I would have no clue until I looked at the lineage and saw yup...I want that too lol.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 19, 2021)

I grabbed zkittlez x gsc and gsc x forbidden fruit for 4twanky. I dont buy cookies stuff usually but I figured fruity cookies sounds good. ordered thru glo and also picked up a pack of biscotti x (grape pie x animal cookies) fems from greenline. The only GLO pack i got aside from that was a freebie pack of stawnana x FPOG regs which I'm actually pretty stoked to have. I bailed on my last order too because JBC had what i wanted for a bit cheaper with freebies so i kinda felt obligated to grab one of his packs. surprised he sent me the mailer tbh


----------



## higher self (Apr 20, 2021)

Deeply Rooted has packs 30% off. Had to cop something since Glo doesnt want my money. Think I'm finally done 420 shopping!


----------



## Burton79 (Apr 20, 2021)

Curious if folks know about growing CSI's Triangle Kush? I searched and didn't really find anything. 

Is she hard to grow? Heavy or light feeder? Need more/less of any specific nutrients? Light sensitive? Stretch a lot? Herm prone?

I have a couple Triangle crosses for my next round and have yet to grow Triangle. Thank you in advance for any info.


----------



## higher self (Apr 20, 2021)

Smh I forgot about those new TK S1's. Its all good I've got some other OG S1's to run 1st but picked up the T1000 X TK. Wouldn't mind a lil Urkel with the gas.

Swear its going to be mostly CSI & Cannarado until 22-23' for me!


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 20, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> Curious if folks know about growing CSI's Triangle Kush? I searched and didn't really find anything.
> 
> Is she hard to grow? Heavy or light feeder? Need more/less of any specific nutrients? Light sensitive? Stretch a lot? Herm prone?
> 
> I have a couple Triangle crosses for my next round and have yet to grow Triangle. Thank you in advance for any info.


Probably just like growing any other strain, just do it don’t stress


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 20, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I grabbed zkittlez x gsc and gsc x forbidden fruit for 4twanky. I dont buy cookies stuff usually but I figured fruity cookies sounds good. ordered thru glo and also picked up a pack of biscotti x (grape pie x animal cookies) fems from greenline. The only GLO pack i got aside from that was a freebie pack of stawnana x FPOG regs which I'm actually pretty stoked to have. I bailed on my last order too because JBC had what i wanted for a bit cheaper with freebies so i kinda felt obligated to grab one of his packs. surprised he sent me the mailer tbh


I grew his gelato 25 I think x with that grape pie/animal cooks, and was way impressed. Turned almost black, short, sticky, dense, but really good cookie cross. Pics on ig page. That biscotti would only be better, imho


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya it 420 why not and then I'm done, lol. Ya have a shitload of clearwater, not going to name the csi I'm want to grab cause they'll fly, you'd be surprised when strains get mentioned on the forum how quick they end up selling out.


Online statistics
Members online 188
*Guests online 990*
Total visitors 1,178

we got quite the audience, straight creepin


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 20, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> Online statistics
> Members online 188
> *Guests online 990*
> Total visitors 1,178
> ...


So that's 990 non members lurking? Lol


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> So that's 990 non members lurking? Lol


Bots too, I reckon


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 20, 2021)

Narcs is what they are!


----------



## sirtalis (Apr 20, 2021)

Is Bubba a thing of the past now? Seems like there's little mention of Bubba crosses these days from CSI  Been a favorite of mine for years


----------



## OG Doge (Apr 20, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> Is Bubba a thing of the past now? Seems like there's little mention of Bubba crosses these days from CSI  Been a favorite of mine for years


I get a lot of Bubba freebies when I order directly from CSI, running Panama Red xBubba right now. I think I have 3 free packs of Bubba s1 and a few OGx Bubbas.


----------



## sweetleaf chongo (Apr 20, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> Is Bubba a thing of the past now? Seems like there's little mention of Bubba crosses these days from CSI  Been a favorite of mine for years


the obama kush is pretty tasty


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 20, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> Curious if folks know about growing CSI's Triangle Kush? I searched and didn't really find anything.
> 
> Is she hard to grow? Heavy or light feeder? Need more/less of any specific nutrients? Light sensitive? Stretch a lot? Herm prone?
> 
> I have a couple Triangle crosses for my next round and have yet to grow Triangle. Thank you in advance for any info.


My man @Bakersfield had a good go with them. Search this thread a month or 3 back and you'll see his big logs!


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Apr 21, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> View attachment 4786817 Interesting T1000 s1 mutation


What medium do you have in those cups for seedlings?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 21, 2021)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> What medium do you have in those cups for seedlings?


Coco. Two of three of the t1000s were mutants. The other one just wouldn't grow. Still have four, but probably won't touch them. The ofpf2 was pretty good though!


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 21, 2021)

Ive ran many triangle crosses and I still run cannaventure lvtk for 3 years now...Its easy to grow, vigorous and you get pretty much rocks for buds...Most triangle crosses i have ran always have rock hard buds.....

Heres a Mendo Fallen....Has high mildew resistance, nothing special but its a pretty decent plant, fairly dense

Speaking of Gelato, I received and germinated 2 seeds from Mosca Snak(gelato x sunset sherbert) yesterday


----------



## Snayberry (Apr 21, 2021)

Just got some GSC S1, Triangle Kush X Bubblegum, Purple Urkle X T1000, Sunset Sherb X Chem D, Wifi 43 X Irene Kush and Ghost OG X GSC. I hope I made some good choices, never ran CSI gear before.


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm in my 1st grow and my Bubblegum S1 from CSI is my most impressive looking plant in veg....ill be flowering soon, cant wait!


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 21, 2021)

Snayberry said:


> Just got some GSC S1, Triangle Kush X Bubblegum, Purple Urkle X T1000, Sunset Sherb X Chem D, Wifi 43 X Irene Kush and Ghost OG X GSC. I hope I made some good choices, never ran CSI gear before.


Curious about urkle x t1000, I have two of them in flower, short squat plants with tons of tiny inside buds....So far they are slow in flower....Took quite a while for any trichs to show as well as any smell, crossing my fingers...I had two mutants and two just wouldnt germinate

GSC Fallen Soldier.....Fairly good looking plant, high mildew resistance, lots of trichs and smells exactly like one of my t1000 fallen soldiers

I mentioned low yields in my earlier post, obviously I misjudged it all, yields are average


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 21, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Curious about urkle x t1000, I have two of them in flower, short squat plants with tons of tiny inside buds....So far they are slow in flower....Took quite a while for any trichs to show as well as any smell, crossing my fingers...I had two mutants and two just wouldnt germinate
> 
> GSC Fallen Soldier.....Fairly good looking plant, high mildew resistance, lots of trichs and smells exactly like one of my t1000 fallen soldiers
> 
> ...


Looking forward to your results.. I snagged that one too - thought it was cool to have plants that will be 75% urkle.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 21, 2021)

Savage Urkle...I have the whole pack planted and all but two in flower...Looks like she would be good for scrog as the tips are fat but anything after the tips are tiny


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 21, 2021)

T1000 Fallen Soldier

Looks like a Triangle Kush Cross imo


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 21, 2021)

Urkle X T1000
Short plant, both of them have so far extremely high mildew resistance as not a single spore all through veg
The other one im struggling to get nitrogen into her but they both cloned so will re run anything with potential...


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 21, 2021)

Fuck....I knew I should've snagged a ghost og x gsc few weeks back. Sold out now.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Fuck....I knew I should've snagged a ghost og x gsc few weeks back. Sold out now.


I'm guessing you picked up that 5150 or 677 TK packs? You said you didn't wanna mention what you were getting but in the back of my mind it was those lol. I had them in my cart and when I went back last night they were out of stock. Its what made me switch back to CW


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 21, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I'm guessing you picked up that 5150 or 677 TK packs? You said you didn't wanna mention what you were getting but in the back of my mind it was those lol. I had them in my cart and when I went back last night they were out of stock. Its what made me switch back to CW


Nah wasn't me...there's a few tk x's that were sold out that are now available though, also a few s1. I just snagged those 2 packs from cannarado and that's it.


----------



## sirtalis (Apr 21, 2021)

Looks like this year I'm running these outdoor:
Bubba x Old Family Purple
Emerald Bay Bubba
Mendo Purple Urkle 3.5
Secret Service
Zkittlez x GSC
Ghost OG x GSC


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 21, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> Looks like this year I'm running these outdoor:
> Bubba x Old Family Purple
> Mendo Purple Urkle 3.5
> Secret Service
> ...


I have 8 secret service in veg right now


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 21, 2021)

Savage Urkle #4 Least exciting one but still looks decent


Urkle x T1000 #2


Platinum Girl Scout Cookies...Breeder Unknown, I have it running about 7 years, finicky plant..posting cause of gsc interest...


----------



## sadboy92 (Apr 22, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Platinum Girl Scout Cookies...Breeder Unknown, I have it running about 7 years, finicky plant..posting cause of gsc interest...View attachment 4884242


I've got some PGSC S1s stashed away (French Cookies by TH Seeds), interesting to know.

Also grabbed U-Dub x Irene from BDSC...should be fun


----------



## sirtalis (Apr 22, 2021)

Anyone ran Emerald Bay Bubba (aka Emerald Bay Kush = Bubba x Tahoe OG)?

Searches come up with nothing on rollitup or anywhere else on the net.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 22, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> Anyone ran Emerald Bay Bubba (aka Emerald Bay Kush = Bubba x Tahoe OG)?
> 
> Searches come up with nothing on rollitup or anywhere else on the net.


I tried lol 0/7 germ rate. Older paper pack.


----------



## sirtalis (Apr 22, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I tried lol 0/7 germ rate. Older paper pack.


Bummer, I just got a pack as freebie in the newer packaging. Hopefully they germ.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 22, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I tried lol 0/7 germ rate. Older paper pack.


You could try to email Caleb at CSI to see if they can do anything for you. I have definitely heard about these paper packs having bad germ rates. Not all tho. I think I have a few packs as well I need to get to. I believe they are pretty old. Idk how old tho.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 22, 2021)

Some well grown Air force one won the indica division at the MO cultivator cannabis thingie couple days ago


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 22, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> Online statistics
> Members online 188
> *Guests online 990*
> Total visitors 1,178
> ...


how do you pull up those stats?


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 22, 2021)

91 cookies
Csi humboldt cut
Close to done. Could have gotten more color outta her.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 22, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> how do you pull up those stats?


home page, right hand side. Click "Members Online"
will give you a run down of whose on the site and doing what, including bots used for search engines


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 22, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> You could try to email Caleb at CSI to see if they can do anything for you. I have definitely heard about these paper packs having bad germ rates. Not all tho. I think I have a few packs as well I need to get to. I believe they are pretty old. Idk how old tho.


I've mentioned it twice. The seeds were only 3 years old to me and I bought them directly from him on his website. He has never replied or even acknowledged my messages. I've placed 2 $1,000 orders since I mentioned it and at least five or six of those same orders since he sold me those packs. You are correct about the paper packs. I just went through about 15 of them. Certain females had better germ rates. Hashplant, chem 4, uk cheese, and wifi all had good germ rates. Ghost og, pure kush, tahoe, game changer, gsc, trainwreck, were all 0/7 or 1/7. All Bubba donor crosses.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 22, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I've mentioned it twice. The seeds were only 3 years old to me and I bought them directly from him on his website. He has never replied or even acknowledged my messages. I've placed 2 $1,000 orders since I mentioned it and at least five or six of those same orders since he sold me those packs. You are correct about the paper packs. I just went through about 15 of them. Certain females had better germ rates. Hashplant, chem 4, uk cheese, and wifi all had good germ rates. Ghost og, pure kush, tahoe, game changer, gsc, trainwreck, were all 0/7 or 1/7. All Bubba donor crosses.


Damn that sucks. I'd be super bummed if I had that many packs not pop and got no response. I've heard of him helping others for much less. Did you mention it when making new orders or just separate emails? 3 yrs isn't that long but how were they stored? Most if not all my CSI freebies were the Bubba donors. I stuck with mostly Urkles, OFPs, and T1000s as the donor.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 22, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Damn that sucks. I'd be super bummed if I had that many packs not pop and got no response. I've heard of him helping others for much less. Did you mention it when making new orders or just separate emails? 3 yrs isn't that long but how were they stored? Most if not all my CSI freebies were the Bubba donors. I stuck with mostly Urkles, OFPs, and T1000s as the donor.


Yeah, it definitely sucked. He sold me 4-year-old seeds on my first order I ever placed from him. I've never received paper packs from him since. He didn't come through and replace them although to be fair I didn't really ask for a replacement. I just let him know that that happened. He never responded. I store my seeds just fine (not refrigerated or frozen, but in a consistent and desireable temperature and humidity year-round) and have never had an issue with germination except for specific packs of seeds. Particularly older seeds obviously. It's rare for new seeds to not germinate for me and when that happens it is memorable. For instance, I had a whole pack of Grandpa's breath v2 from dungeons vault and only had one out of like 11 germ. I actually made a bunch of my own seeds in 2018 and I'm still getting 95 plus percent on them. I wish I would have saved my bubba buying spree for a later order. It seems like that was one of the first reversals he did so those seeds are probably among his oldest. It also seems like he has redone that reversal. At least for the most part. So the Bubba crosses are probably fine to get now. As disappointed as I was I still love CSI as my go-to seed source. He is beyond generous with his freebies and I trust his crosses to be what he says they are.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 23, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Yeah, it definitely sucked. He sold me 4-year-old seeds on my first order I ever placed from him. I've never received paper packs from him since. He didn't come through and replace them although to be fair I didn't really ask for a replacement. I just let him know that that happened. He never responded. I store my seeds just fine (not refrigerated or frozen, but in a consistent and desireable temperature and humidity year-round) and have never had an issue with germination except for specific packs of seeds. Particularly older seeds obviously. It's rare for new seeds to not germinate for me and when that happens it is memorable. For instance, I had a whole pack of Grandpa's breath v2 from dungeons vault and only had one out of like 11 germ. I actually made a bunch of my own seeds in 2018 and I'm still getting 95 plus percent on them. I wish I would have saved my bubba buying spree for a later order. It seems like that was one of the first reversals he did so those seeds are probably among his oldest. It also seems like he has redone that reversal. At least for the most part. So the Bubba crosses are probably fine to get now. As disappointed as I was I still love CSI as my go-to seed source. He is beyond generous with his freebies and I trust his crosses to be what he says they are.


Dude that’s unfortunate to hear and I hope someday he connects with you and makes it right. I’m a big fan of the gear that grows out well myself. The thing with old seeds I’ll never understand because I have 2012 seeds that won’t fuxking grow. But then I had a 2008 packs of Subcools Jilly Bean. And every seed I pop grows and has been a female so far lol. Weird. All were stored the exact same. Room temp, Low humidity areas.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 23, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Yeah, it definitely sucked. He sold me 4-year-old seeds on my first order I ever placed from him. I've never received paper packs from him since. He didn't come through and replace them although to be fair I didn't really ask for a replacement. I just let him know that that happened. He never responded. I store my seeds just fine (not refrigerated or frozen, but in a consistent and desireable temperature and humidity year-round) and have never had an issue with germination except for specific packs of seeds. Particularly older seeds obviously. It's rare for new seeds to not germinate for me and when that happens it is memorable. For instance, I had a whole pack of Grandpa's breath v2 from dungeons vault and only had one out of like 11 germ. I actually made a bunch of my own seeds in 2018 and I'm still getting 95 plus percent on them. I wish I would have saved my bubba buying spree for a later order. It seems like that was one of the first reversals he did so those seeds are probably among his oldest. It also seems like he has redone that reversal. At least for the most part. So the Bubba crosses are probably fine to get now. As disappointed as I was I still love CSI as my go-to seed source. He is beyond generous with his freebies and I trust his crosses to be what he says they are.


Damn man that sucks about the germ rates. You know something up when your other seeds are germin fine right next to packs that have shit germ rates. I ran dvg grandpa's breath years back with great success, but your comment make me a little uneasy because I did just scoop a dvg grandpa's breath, hope they pop alright. Gotta say I've had really good luck with dvg though-I've ran their brandywine, hot rod, grandpa's breath, purple jellato and foul mouth. Dvg has some terpy fire, purple jellato and grandpa's breath were my favorite, I'm running some hot rod cuts right now actually.


----------



## casperd (Apr 23, 2021)

mendo purp bx1 or purple urkle bx1 wich is better ?


----------



## quiescent (Apr 23, 2021)

I wouldn't grow any of his reg stuff. I don't fuck with pck.


----------



## sadboy92 (Apr 23, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I wouldn't grow any of his reg stuff. I don't fuck with pck.


it's cannabiogen's super inbred pck that allegedly dominates every cross it's used in
caleb's preservationist work is admirable but all those heirlooms come with issues


----------



## quiescent (Apr 23, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> it's cannabiogen's super inbred pck that allegedly dominates every cross it's used in
> caleb's preservationist work is admirable but all those heirlooms come with issues


Yeah, I've grown more pck crosses than I care to admit. Beanhoarder got me hard back in 2011 lol.

It doesn't negatively impact most of ace's strains to where you notice it's even there. Genetic variability must need to be very low, not relying on recessive traits to make the plant express what the grower is looking for.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 23, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Green points stardawg throws purple


Anything is possible, but not likely to occur.

Stardawg contains Tres Dawg which is an indica dominant hybrid strain created through a cross of Afghani #1 X Chemdawg backcross.

I believe this is where the purple expression found its way into Top Dawgs 3rd release of Stardawg


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 23, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Yeah, it definitely sucked. He sold me 4-year-old seeds on my first order I ever placed from him. I've never received paper packs from him since. He didn't come through and replace them although to be fair I didn't really ask for a replacement. I just let him know that that happened. He never responded. I store my seeds just fine (not refrigerated or frozen, but in a consistent and desireable temperature and humidity year-round) and have never had an issue with germination except for specific packs of seeds. Particularly older seeds obviously. It's rare for new seeds to not germinate for me and when that happens it is memorable. For instance, I had a whole pack of Grandpa's breath v2 from dungeons vault and only had one out of like 11 germ. I actually made a bunch of my own seeds in 2018 and I'm still getting 95 plus percent on them. I wish I would have saved my bubba buying spree for a later order. It seems like that was one of the first reversals he did so those seeds are probably among his oldest. It also seems like he has redone that reversal. At least for the most part. So the Bubba crosses are probably fine to get now. As disappointed as I was I still love CSI as my go-to seed source. He is beyond generous with his freebies and I trust his crosses to be what he says they are.


He says somewhere on the Pot Cast interview that he made most of his Bubba crosses years before he started selling seeds. Something like 2012.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 23, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> He says somewhere on the Pot Cast interview that he made most of his Bubba crosses years before he started selling seeds. Something like 2012.


I thought it was 2014 for some reason, but that makes even more sense.


----------



## Burton79 (Apr 23, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I thought it was 2014 for some reason, but that makes even more sense.


I am in the process of trying to germ an old bombthreat bubba. So far it is a no-go. Using diff techniques, one bean at a time. I typically do 100% on germ and sprout. I have only had issues with a couple strains out of many. Bummer but it happens.


----------



## skuba (Apr 23, 2021)

I just got 7/7 germination on zkittlez x bubblegum. Those paper bubba packs are old as hell, but I had good germ rates on those in 2017


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 23, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> I am in the process of trying to germ an old bombthreat bubba. So far it is a no-go. Using diff techniques, one bean at a time. I typically do 100% on germ and sprout. I have only had issues with a couple strains out of many. Bummer but it happens.


I hope you get some to work. I always thought that bomb threat looked really good! I guess I should have started popping my bubbla beans when I got them in 2018. Sounds like they might have been 6 years old at that point though which is probably ridiculous to sell beans that old without a disclaimer. I ain't crying though. Plenty of csi seeds to go through. Probably a quarter or a third of them freebies!


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 23, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I wouldn't grow any of his reg stuff. I don't fuck with pck.


Pck as in Pakistani chitral kush?? What breeder are you talking about? Sorry just trying to catch up on this thread


----------



## quiescent (Apr 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Pck as in Pakistani chitral kush?? What breeder are you talking about? Sorry just trying to catch up on this thread


Caleb has a regular seed brand called Pirates of the Emerald Triangle. He has a bunch of bx lines and incrosses using the same parents from a lot of his fem lines. They use the pck you're talking about as the male to start the lines.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 23, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Caleb has a regular seed brand called Pirates of the Emerald Triangle. He has a bunch of bx lines and incrosses using the same parents from a lot of his fem lines. They use the pck you're talking about as the male to start the lines.


O gotchya thank for the heads up dude!


----------



## Renne (Apr 24, 2021)

What’s so bad about the PCK? I have a few packs and was wondering


----------



## quiescent (Apr 24, 2021)

In my experience it's not the progenitor of desirable traits in smell, taste, high, bag appeal or yield.... not any grower's favorite plant.

I'm not telling you they're guaranteed to be bad, I don't see how you couldn't get some good plants out of them. The market is so saturated with fire at this point that it's hard to recommend pirates. Especially at the price point and considering the potential age of the stock... early 2010s this would've been in more people's grows.

It might tighten up the structure of a haze hybrid and shorten flowering time but beyond that there are no real positives. It'd be something you breed away from after selecting plants out of the bx generation that express as much of the other parent's traits as possible. 

If you want to advance a strain one more bx or cross it to another clone only and incross from there it might have some use. I certainly wouldn't be looking for smoke out of these if I had a plethora of options.

I'd guess there's probably something on the market that's probably superior breeding stock for the person just chucking. Looking for linked traits might be easier with his work but that requires more investment of resources, holding males past female selection, you know.... real breeding. 

At this point in time these are seeds nspecta made for himself more than others imo. I anticipate that he's either got them advanced a generation/more or plans to do so at some point. If he released a bx2 ix I'd be all about trying them.


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 24, 2021)

I was kind of worried when I couldn’t send an email cause of my first time ordering from his site, I heard about his freebies but geesh all this for one pack? I’ll definitely be back.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 24, 2021)

quiescent said:


> In my experience it's not the progenitor of desirable traits in smell, taste, high, bag appeal or yield.... not any grower's favorite plant.
> 
> I'm not telling you they're guaranteed to be bad, I don't see how you couldn't get some good plants out of them. The market is so saturated with fire at this point that it's hard to recommend pirates. Especially at the price point and considering the potential age of the stock... early 2010s this would've been in more people's grows.
> 
> ...


Well put on the PCK
I've found that the PCK hybrids have a tendency to herm or at least the did for me.

I am finishing up some Uzbekistani and they did not perform as well as any OG or Chem hybrids.
They are very Northern Lights like in smell.
Did require a longer veg than I gave them and had a problem sending out roots in a ebb and flow hydro.

The White x Chem D are looking fire to me at day 61. Some have these incredibly long orange hairs.

I'll be yanking them in a couple of days.


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 24, 2021)

He must have changed the freebie policy. I have ordered direct from CSI:H a bunch of times, last in fall 2019, and every time I ordered two packs and always got one 3-bean freebie. Except the time I bought just a $200 pack of TK-S1 and also received one 3-bean freebie.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 24, 2021)

I bought two packs direct last summer and received three fem packs and one pack PCK as freebies.


----------



## jackgonza (Apr 24, 2021)

its always a little diff


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 24, 2021)

He likes me better


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 25, 2021)

Took down my mendo purps fallen soldier...Nice buds, very trich covered and the best part was is its extremely high mildew resistance...


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 25, 2021)

casperd said:


> mendo purp bx1 or purple urkle bx1 wich is better ?


The urkle is always out of stock when I try to grab it, so i have mendo purps and saw a grow of it and it looks awesome


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 25, 2021)

No more larking this page for me, here’s two sunset purps ( I named them,sunset sherbet x purple indica) 2 weeks today I figure I’ll post pics every two weeks. Smells of berries and lime


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 25, 2021)

And stacking up nicely as they should


----------



## Indie (Apr 26, 2021)

Looking good!


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 26, 2021)

Took down two savage urkles, both of them are meh..average at best...hope I find better in the other phenos....Hope I find a keeper cause the lottery aint over yet


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 26, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Took down two savage urkles, both of them are meh..average at best...hope I find better in the other phenos....Trashed her clones


No pics? Everything was good grow wise?


----------



## BongChoi (Apr 26, 2021)

TK fallen soldier spring run. I transplanted it from a solo cup to a 3g and threw it outside. I mainly wanted to see how long the time period actually was before reveg happens, or if I needed to dep them(I did). This one was more resilient compared to the dosi hybrids I had next to it, but it still stalled out and got a little funky extra leaf and stretch here or there before I noticed. I probably could have fed it a bit harder too but oh well. I'm not complaining, this is just a little head stash and I'm loving the look of it so far. The non showy leaf coverage and short stalked trichrome coated flowers are what I like to see from kushes. It has a little sweet bubblegum type smell initially, like juicy fruit or big league chew, but now a funk is forming on the back end.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 26, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> No pics? Everything was good grow wise?


Sure plenty pics in previous pages, it was grown to their full potential..Win some lose some, same with bodhi or anybody...I only pheno hunt as I have a vast collection of really good keepers from many breeders.....Im a keep the mendo purps fallen soldiers around a bit longer...I have 3 more savage urkles growing so hoping I find a good one from them....


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 26, 2021)

Cough cough...

Lets rewind this a bit.....I said I took down two savage urkles and they both were shitty...Lies

I took down one and I was dissapointed...The other one I did not ever get really up close and personal with her until today....

I started trimming her little while ago as shes very ripe....It oozes resin and quality with trichs everywhere, it has very decently high mildew resistance...Im really happy with her and imo shes the nicest one yet out of all my new csi gear....Definetly re running her many more times....
One thing about her is all of her leaves go deep, I mean when you trim her its easy if you want to get to the base of the leaf

This plant will make me a repeat customer to csi


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2021)

Popped some regulars, Santa's Side Bitch (Irene OG x ’79 X-Mas Bud)


----------



## skuba (Apr 27, 2021)

higher self said:


> Popped some regulars, Santa's Side Bitch (Irene OG x ’79 X-Mas Bud)


Looking forward to seeing these. I have the tk x ‘79 xmas waiting for a breeding project one day


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2021)

skuba said:


> Looking forward to seeing these. I have the tk x ‘79 xmas waiting for a breeding project one day


Thats exactly why I popped these along with Irene S1. Seeing all these Irene crosses recently had me wanting to pop my packs


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 28, 2021)

bayougarden said:


> Just chopped two phenotypes of Pound town. Went 10 weeks, these were taken a week ago. Now flowering Cousin Stanky and ChemD X GSC.View attachment 4714073View attachment 4714076


You ever flower out that cousin stanky? I seem to like 91 crosses more and more. I definitely liked all three females I popped of the Cousin Stanky. More than 91xurkle.


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 28, 2021)

Popped 5 GSC Fallen Soldiers, all shapes and sizes


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 28, 2021)

I harvested the White D, Tk Fallen soldiers, and Chem D Fallen Soldiers at day 63.
I took a bunch of pics in 108MP mode on my new phone and now I can't post them, because they are too large. 
Now I have to figure out a way to reduce the size.


----------



## higher self (Apr 28, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I harvested the White D, Tk Fallen soldiers, and Chem D Fallen Soldiers at day 63.
> I took a bunch of pics in 108MP mode on my new phone and now I can't post them, because they are too large.
> Now I have to figure out a way to reduce the size.


I know my phone has a resize option but sometimes I just take a screen shot of the picture & that reduces it alot


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 28, 2021)

I will give this a shot, thank you.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 28, 2021)

TK Fallen Soldier
I believe this is a Lemon Tree cross.
Super loud sweet lemon up front with a touch of Kush in the back.


----------



## jackgonza (Apr 28, 2021)

Looks fire @Bakersfield


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 28, 2021)

Trimmed up some coked out girl scout


----------



## skuba (Apr 28, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Trimmed up some coked out girl scoutView attachment 4889607


Damn!! What kind of smells are you getting off her?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 29, 2021)

Triangle Kush x Mendo Purps
Day 61
No Flash
Flash


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 29, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Triangle Kush x Mendo Purps
> Day 61
> No FlashView attachment 4889965
> FlashView attachment 4889966


Wow looks killer


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 29, 2021)

Wifi 43 x Bubba
Day 61


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 29, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Wow looks killer


Thanks!


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 29, 2021)

skuba said:


> Damn!! What kind of smells are you getting off her?


Smells exactly like the forum cut!


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 29, 2021)

Chem 4 x Bubba Kush
Day 61
Not the best producer, but the best smelling plant on the vine this round.


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Apr 29, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Trimmed up some coked out girl scout


I keep sleeping on this one! Looks killer. Holding out for something in my GSC Fallen Soldiers!


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 29, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Chem 4 x Bubba Kush
> Day 61
> Not the best producer, but the best smelling plant on the vine this round.View attachment 4889974View attachment 4889975


Those all look dank, way to slay man. I just got some chem 4 x chem d I want to run. The chem 4 x bubba sounds amazing too


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Apr 29, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Those all look dank, way to slay man. I just got some chem 4 x chem d I want to run. The chem 4 x bubba sounds amazing too


Chem d x 4. That's going to be flame!!! Thanks doc. Your ladies always looking fabulous! @bongrip101 that goes for you too!


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 29, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Its notso dogs La kush/headband. I received the bag like this from caleb. This was one that was never released to public as far as I know. There's a few other out there that have this.


I got a pack of LA Kush x grape pie awhile ago thinking it was the abusive og or la kush co cut but I’d bet it’s the notsodog cut used. From Cannarado


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 29, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I got a pack of LA Kush x grape pie awhile ago thinking it was the abusive og or la kush co cut but I’d bet it’s the notsodog cut used. From Cannarado


Its not the Notso dogs.... Not alot of people have that LA kush cut. Cannarado was advertising it as LA affy for a while too.


----------



## Ickum (Apr 29, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I forgot exactly and thought the lemon party was an s1 of lemon tree, but it's supposedly the str8 organics cut. not much info out there on the lineage and could be a lemon tree s1 or hybrid.
> 
> "Hey man,
> 
> ...


Well shit. I'm getting some of these Lemon Partys from CSI shortly... Should I be concerned?


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 30, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Its not the Notso dogs.... Not alot of people have that LA kush cut. Cannarado was advertising it as LA affy for a while too.


He's used the LA affy cut in the past. this was from that more recent grape pie drop. I dont think he would just rename Affie, might not be the notsodog LA kush but it kind of seems like he has access to any cut he wants, somehow.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Apr 30, 2021)

Chem D at 5 weeks


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Apr 30, 2021)

Greasy Grape day 46


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> He's used the LA affy cut in the past. this was from that more recent grape pie drop. I dont think he would just rename Affie, might not be the notsodog LA kush but it kind of seems like he has access to any cut he wants, somehow.


Im guessing he has the cash to buy any cut available.


----------



## Railage (Apr 30, 2021)

Grabbed a pack of Lemon Tree x UK Cheese, sounded like a fun one.


----------



## Burton79 (Apr 30, 2021)

bo fli 7000 said:


> Chem D at 5 weeks


Those look great. Nice work. My Chem D s1 got jarred a week ago. I sampled some I took early and it is a great high. Really strong but grounding and relaxing. So far seems a little tricky to dry/cure compared to fruitier strains. I had a similar experience with Big Bad Wolf. I chopped at 82 days after flip which might have been a little too long.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Apr 30, 2021)

Lemon party 5 weeks in back of tent can’t rea


Burton79 said:


> Those look great. Nice work. My Chem D s1 got jarred a week ago. I sampled some I took early and it is a great high. Really strong but grounding and relaxing. So far seems a little tricky to dry/cure compared to fruitier strains. I had a similar experience with Big Bad Wolf. I chopped at 82 days after flip which might have been a little too long.


thanks! Did you get any fuel gassy pheno’s? I have 3 phenos 1 seed was a runt so I replaced it with a lemon party


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> He's used the LA affy cut in the past. this was from that more recent grape pie drop. I dont think he would just rename Affie, might not be the notsodog LA kush but it kind of seems like he has access to any cut he wants, somehow.


I sent him a comment about it. Ill see if he responds and update here.... im a little skeptical, i do believe he could get it if he really wanted.... i just don't know if that really is the one though.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Apr 30, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im guessing he has the cash to buy any cut available.


This and he's got a ton of respect amongst the breeders. He puts in a lot of over-the-top work testing his own creations that even the OG's don't do.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 30, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Chem 4 x Bubba Kush
> Day 61
> Not the best producer, but the best smelling plant on the vine this round.View attachment 4889974View attachment 4889975


What exactly does it smell like?


----------



## Burton79 (Apr 30, 2021)

bo fli 7000 said:


> Lemon party 5 weeks in back of tent can’t rea
> 
> thanks! Did you get any fuel gassy pheno’s? I have 3 phenos 1 seed was a runt so I replaced it with a lemon party


I popped a few and only kept one so no phenos to compare. Not a ton of fuel but there is some. Sweet moth ball and a bit of burnt rubber. There is a sour smell as well now that it is jarred. It actually smells pretty terrible but in a good way, and tastes real nice when smoked. Still very early though and needs to fully cure. Chem D s1 is the best yield I have had and I don't grow for yield. I see your lemon party in back. I grew one of those out and it looks very similar.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Apr 30, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> I popped a few and only kept one so no phenos to compare. Not a ton of fuel but there is some. Sweet moth ball and a bit of burnt rubber. There is a sour smell as well now that it is jarred. It actually smells pretty terrible but in a good way, and tastes real nice when smoked. Still very early though and needs to fully cure. Chem D s1 is the best yield I have had and I don't grow for yield. I see your lemon party in back. I grew one of those out and it looks very similar.


Spot on that is the lemon party in the back!


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Apr 30, 2021)

My CSI stash


----------



## Burton79 (Apr 30, 2021)

bo fli 7000 said:


> My CSI stashView attachment 4891199


We have similar taste. In addition to the chem d and LP, I have the irene x chem d and sherb x chem d. I won't get to them until later this year but am looking forward to those.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Apr 30, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> We have similar taste. In addition to the chem d and LP, I have the irene x chem d and sherb x chem d. I won't get to them until later this year but am looking forward to those.


I like gassy fuel sour strains not a fan of straight fruity strains


----------



## Wayne55 (Apr 30, 2021)

Picked up mendo purple x TK

Strong chance this is the next run


----------



## higher self (Apr 30, 2021)

Trinity x Zkittlez (I call it Trin Z's) is smelling funky in veg & I don't think its coming from the Zkittlez side lol. I have a feeling we're sleeping on those Trinity crosses, like TK & Irene, I may pick up up the Irene one.Going to be quick veg on clone in 1 gal coco coir then get the flip. Same with Fire Chem D Bubba, usually I flower out the seed plant 1st go but making sure I flower from clone from now on.


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> He's used the LA affy cut in the past. this was from that more recent grape pie drop. I dont think he would just rename Affie, might not be the notsodog LA kush but it kind of seems like he has access to any cut he wants, somehow.


This should clear that up


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 30, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> This should clear that up
> View attachment 4891401


Nice, I initially thought it was the abusive cut but there’s also the LA kush co that have their own og or whatever as well as the notsodog cut. That’s what’s up


----------



## slacker140 (Apr 30, 2021)

higher self said:


> Trinity x Zkittlez (I call it Trin Z's) is smelling funky in veg & I don't think its coming from the Zkittlez side lol. I have a feeling we're sleeping on those Trinity crosses, like TK & Irene, I may pick up up the Irene one.Going to be quick veg on clone in 1 gal coco coir then get the flip. Same with Fire Chem D Bubba, usually I flower out the seed plant 1st go but making sure I flower from clone from now on.


I've heard this a few times to flower from a clone. Is this just strictly for stability to avoid herms or is there another reason as well?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 1, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> This should clear that up
> View attachment 4891401


I've never heard Abusive OG referred to as LA Kush.
What is this world coming to?
Is this a new way to make it sound as if a breeder has some new new?

Edit: I see this subject is controversial as to LA Kush actually being Abusive OG as some believe it is an Abusive OG cross or even another Og cross.

Either way, It should be killer, because Abusive will knock your dick in the dirt.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 1, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> I've heard this a few times to flower from a clone. Is this just strictly for stability to avoid herms or is there another reason as well?


In my experience, if it herms from seed it will herm from clone, especially if you push it.
Herm seedlings get the ax in my garden, because I have a seed list a mile long that are waiting to take their place.


----------



## SNEAKYp (May 1, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> I've heard this a few times to flower from a clone. Is this just strictly for stability to avoid herms or is there another reason as well?


The usual reason is that clones will grow slightly different than a seed plant and if you are searching for a mom then you'd want to see how the cuttings would grow for future runs. Notsodog explains it pretty good in the latest Breeder Syndicate Podcast with CSI. It's something to the effect that seed plants tend to have more vigor than the clones.


----------



## higher self (May 1, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> I've heard this a few times to flower from a clone. Is this just strictly for stability to avoid herms or is there another reason as well?


I don't get many herms, it's mainly for uniformity. I'm going back to 1 gal pots in coco more like a SOG vs the bushed/mainline type plants. It will help me with pheno hunts & keep my flower tent from getting out of control.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 1, 2021)

higher self said:


> I don't get many herms, it's mainly for uniformity. I'm going back to 1 gal pots in coco more like a SOG vs the bushed/mainline type plants. It will help me with pheno hunts & keep my flower tent from getting out of control.


I've tried my hand at creating a Sea Of Green from seedlings for the last 6 months and it did not work too well for me. 
Clones are the way to go for SOG

I love popping seeds too much to go for trays filled with a limited variety of clones.


----------



## higher self (May 1, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I've tried my hand at creating a Sea Of Green from seedlings for the last 6 months and it did not work too well for me.
> Clones are the way to go for SOG
> 
> I love popping seeds too much to go for trays filled with a limited variety of clones.


I feel like for my setup I can keep the variety up even more so by downsizing pot size & change in grow style. I'll get a few of these random seed pops out the way lol then I'll do mono type runs to pheno hunt. Sometimes I just think about not taking clones (it does get stressful at times) & running seeds but if I did it would be my chucks so I could make more seeds with the parents if I wanted to. I guess with my purchased seeds I'm too scared of losing the grail & not having a way to get more seeds, which has happened a good few times.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 1, 2021)

CHEM D S1 from clone day 33


----------



## lavazone1 (May 1, 2021)

Beautiful D spears


----------



## Rip VanStinkle (May 1, 2021)

D


Bakersfield said:


> CHEM D S1 from clone day 33
> View attachment 4891864


damn now that’s what I’m looking for. Now I wish I popped those over the cheez!


----------



## quiescent (May 2, 2021)

SNEAKYp said:


> The usual reason is that clones will grow slightly different than a seed plant and if you are searching for a mom then you'd want to see how the cuttings would grow for future runs. Notsodog explains it pretty good in the latest Breeder Syndicate Podcast with CSI. It's something to the effect that seed plants tend to have more vigor than the clones.


Pretty sure it was Caleb talking about that and how to hunt numbers. I've been preaching to folks what he said on the subject for years. If there's anyone's methodology I'd blindly try to replicate, it's Caleb. 

Also, flowering sexually mature clones absolutely greatly reduces the occurrence of pollen sacs that get produced at the arm pit of the seed plants you ideally wouldn't be flowering indoors anyway. 

Nanners are their own thing. Some can be helped, some can't.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 2, 2021)

TK S1's from clone @ day 34


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (May 2, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> TK S1's from clone @ day 34
> View attachment 4892748View attachment 4892749View attachment 4892750View attachment 4892751


Looking sexy! My next run will be almost exclusively diesel, Chem, and og, s1's and hybrids. If Bubba hybrids didn't veg so slow I'd throw a few in. I'm just not into or overly impressed by these frosty purple hybrids. Urkle, t1000, ofp, af1, Mendo Purps, etc. I choose the green phenos of their crosses every time. And I choose the chem/og plants over those every time. Seeing these makes me wish I'd have ran em last time. Double the yield, greater effect, and easier to trim lol. 

Do you prefer the Chemd s1 or the triangle s1 on this run? What is your reason for your preference?


----------



## OG Doge (May 2, 2021)

Panama Red x Bubba kush 60 days


Slow veg, probably 11-12 week flower but she has a very loud lime/ jack smell, zero kush aroma.


----------



## OG Doge (May 2, 2021)

Keeper AJ Sour D x Triangle Kush day 60. Straight lemon square terps, lip smacking flavor.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (May 2, 2021)

I found a super dank sour diesel ringer in a half pack of legendary mythical clowns game over diesel. The only cross I ran from him that was impressive. I still have 4 seeds. I'm gonna use any males i find and hit my favorite kush/tk/ chem /diesel/ s1's and hybrids plus f2 the game over diesel. I also have people under the stairs' ecsd x 4dd. I'm gonna find my favorite male in that and do the same. That way I have enough sour/og/chem to last me a lifetime, can work the line, and I can enjoy the experience and experimentation. I'm also gonna run Romulan genetics Romulan bx1 because I used to love Romulan lol we'll see if I still do.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (May 2, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Keeper AJ Sour D x Triangle Kush day 60. Straight lemon square terps, lip smacking flavor.View attachment 4892806


Both looking flame my man!!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 2, 2021)

I have a question for you folks that are very familiar with Sour Diesel.

I am currently growing a cross from a reputable breeder of
Chemdog D/Chemdog #3 x East Coast Sour Diesel/Sour Diesel IBL.

They are currently on week 10 of flower and look to have a couple more weeks left.
The strange thing for me is all the Sour Diesel crosses I've grown in the past have had a definate Chemdog pesence to the aroma.
These however are very Haze like, with that sweet candy apple, carrot top, woody smell of many Haze heavy crosses I've grown.
The tops are very large as well, but are very larfy like a Haze.

Have any of you had similar experiences?
I'd like to know before I ask the breeder what gives.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (May 2, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I have a question for you folks that are very familiar with Sour Diesel.
> 
> I am currently growing a cross from a reputable breeder of
> Chemdog D/Chemdog #3 x East Coast Sour Diesel/Sour Diesel IBL.
> ...


It seems like sour Diesel buds are usually more airy. In my experience (only crosses and smoking real deal sd flowers) the smell doesn't come on until after chop and cure in the crosses I've ran. That game over diesel was the only strain I ran alongside the Bully Sticks and TKS1'S that was equal. Except it was the only one with the diesel funk. The others were og and chem smells. That's why I want to use the game over diesel on the chems and ogs. To hopefully add some diesel smells into some of the progeny. As for haze terps. I'd be inclined to say no. Haze is a very distinct smell and I never get it in my og/chem/diesel. I'm pretty sure sour Diesel does have some sativa in it though so maybe that's where it's coming from.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 2, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Looking sexy! My next run will be almost exclusively diesel, Chem, and og, s1's and hybrids. If Bubba hybrids didn't veg so slow I'd throw a few in. I'm just not into or overly impressed by these frosty purple hybrids. Urkle, t1000, ofp, af1, Mendo Purps, etc. I choose the green phenos of their crosses every time. And I choose the chem/og plants over those every time. Seeing these makes me wish I'd have ran em last time. Double the yield, greater effect, and easier to trim lol.
> 
> Do you prefer the Chemd s1 or the triangle s1 on this run? What is your reason for your preference?


I'm still on the fence on which is better.
The Chem D S1's out yielded the TK S1's by double, but the TK has a more vibrant high that also hits hard.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (May 2, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm still on the fence on which is better.
> The Chem D S1's out yielded the TK S1's by double, but the TK has a more vibrant high that also hits hard.


Chem D(onkey)


----------



## OG Doge (May 2, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm still on the fence on which is better.
> The Chem D S1's out yielded the TK S1's by double, but the TK has a more vibrant high that also hits hard.


First world problems lol.


----------



## Devils34 (May 2, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> It seems like sour Diesel buds are usually more airy. In my experience (only crosses and smoking real deal sd flowers) the smell doesn't come on until after chop and cure in the crosses I've ran. That game over diesel was the only strain I ran alongside the Bully Sticks and TKS1'S that was equal. Except it was the only one with the diesel funk. The others were og and chem smells. That's why I want to use the game over diesel on the chems and ogs. To hopefully add some diesel smells into some of the progeny. As for haze terps. I'd be inclined to say no. Haze is a very distinct smell and I never get it in my og/chem/diesel. I'm pretty sure sour Diesel does have some sativa in it though so maybe that's where it's coming from.


The ecsd is about 70% sativa.

In the earlier 2000s there was a sour d without diesel funk, it was just straight sour....unsure if thats ajs cut or not....but it tastes like lemon/lime sour patch kids and gives about 90% sativa high trippy ass high that will have colors seeming much brighter and gives you a happy high....its incredible but I haven't seen it since like 2008. Since then all anyone has is ecsd, which is also an awesome strain....but the other sour d is absolutely legendary and used to go for 600/oz in nyc area.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (May 2, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> The ecsd is about 70% sativa.
> 
> In the earlier 2000s there was a sour d without diesel funk, it was just straight sour....unsure if thats ajs cut or not....but it tastes like lemon/lime sour patch kids and gives about 90% sativa high trippy ass high that will have colors seeming much brighter and gives you a happy high....its incredible but I haven't seen it since like 2008. Since then all anyone has is ecsd, which is also an awesome strain....but the other sour d is absolutely legendary and used to go for 600/oz in nyc area.


I've definitely had some different Sours in my time. Definitely not all the same. The one I used to get was light green frosted flowers. Definitely foxtaily, but less so than the later and darker versions I'd get. Pretty sure the buds I got first were the real sour d, but the later buds were ecsd. Both are amazing and similar, but definitely the first 'sour' I was getting was better. I always assumed different quality of growers and outdoor vs indoor samples might be part of the reason. Not that they were actually different. Of course I was wrong. I still love both though.
On a side note.. Blue dream was a similar experience for me. The Santa Cruz cut is similar, but waaay better than the blue dream (decent still) that most people have. I'd think blue dream was mediocre if I hadn't tried expertly grown santa cruz.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 3, 2021)

Both my t1000 x urkles have been like it was told.....Very slow growing short squat plants...I kept them in veg as long as I could until I seen them barely gaining in size....

Both of them are finicky in that they need more nutrients then the other plants, especially nitrogen, even a clone is screaming for higher nitrogen.....The flowers are also very slow growing....The plants flowers seem special, the tips are very dense looking, it looks to be of high quality even this early on....The insides are meh atm, small stuff...

When you grow this be sure to make clones as for myself this is one of those finicky plants that needs to be re ran, im very interested at this point...A shame I only had two viable seeds

One pheno is obviously better then the other but also very similar to each other


----------



## Ickum (May 4, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> We have similar taste. In addition to the chem d and LP, I have the irene x chem d and sherb x chem d. I won't get to them until later this year but am looking forward to those.


How did your LP turn out?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (May 4, 2021)

Chem4 x Bubba Kush Day 60ish
Bubba leaner


----------



## Dividedsky (May 4, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> TK S1's from clone @ day 34
> View attachment 4892748View attachment 4892749View attachment 4892750View attachment 4892751


Those tk got me drooling...going to be some super funk triangle goodness!


----------



## bayougarden (May 4, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> You ever flower out that cousin stanky? I seem to like 91 crosses more and more. I definitely liked all three females I popped of the Cousin Stanky. More than 91xurkle.


Yes I did it was good but I've been growing for a couple decades and have never had a mold issue but did with cousin stanky.The stable is always full and didn't like it enough to revisit. That being said I'm on my second run of Meep Meep and love it, see pics from the last run. I just ordered irene x lemon party from glo and am really excited to see how it goes.


----------



## dr.panda (May 5, 2021)

Underdog urkle


----------



## Burton79 (May 5, 2021)

Ickum said:


> How did your LP turn out?


LP turned out nice. It hermed really bad at 2-3 weeks but wasn't a problem after being cleaned up. Light feeder but got hungry and quickly faded around week 7 or so. Gorgeous plant with tons of trichs and very pungent. The description on CSI's site is on point. Not a lot of stretch. Finished in about 10 weeks from flip. Bud structure is pretty leafy. I have only smoked it twice but the high is very clear headed, enjoyable, and kind of psychedelic. It made me and other people feel like we were seeing in high definition. Probably great concert herb. Great lemon flavor but still has a way to go on the cure.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 5, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> LP turned out nice. It hermed really bad at 2-3 weeks but wasn't a problem after being cleaned up. Light feeder but got hungry and quickly faded around week 7 or so. Gorgeous plant with tons of trichs and very pungent. The description on CSI's site is on point. Not a lot of stretch. Finished in about 10 weeks from flip. Bud structure is pretty leafy. I have only smoked it twice but the high is very clear headed, enjoyable, and kind of psychedelic. It made me and other people feel like we were seeing in high definition. Probably great concert herb. Great lemon flavor but still has a way to go on the cure.


Lemon party?


----------



## Burton79 (May 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Lemon party?


Yes, sorry, abbreviation carried over from another post.


----------



## Ickum (May 5, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> LP turned out nice. It hermed really bad at 2-3 weeks but wasn't a problem after being cleaned up. Light feeder but got hungry and quickly faded around week 7 or so. Gorgeous plant with tons of trichs and very pungent. The description on CSI's site is on point. Not a lot of stretch. Finished in about 10 weeks from flip. Bud structure is pretty leafy. I have only smoked it twice but the high is very clear headed, enjoyable, and kind of psychedelic. It made me and other people feel like we were seeing in high definition. Probably great concert herb. Great lemon flavor but still has a way to go on the cure.



Hmmm. I've had nanners in the last few harvests and I'm kinda getting sick of seeing those little off colored bastards.. haha.

I hope I don't encounter more nanners...


----------



## skuba (May 5, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> LP turned out nice. It hermed really bad at 2-3 weeks but wasn't a problem after being cleaned up. Light feeder but got hungry and quickly faded around week 7 or so. Gorgeous plant with tons of trichs and very pungent. The description on CSI's site is on point. Not a lot of stretch. Finished in about 10 weeks from flip. Bud structure is pretty leafy. I have only smoked it twice but the high is very clear headed, enjoyable, and kind of psychedelic. It made me and other people feel like we were seeing in high definition. Probably great concert herb. Great lemon flavor but still has a way to go on the cure.


This the kind of herb I’m looking for


----------



## Burton79 (May 5, 2021)

Ickum said:


> Hmmm. I've had nanners in the last few harvests and I'm kinda getting sick of seeing those little off colored bastards.. haha.
> 
> I hope I don't encounter more nanners...


S1's are like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get.


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (May 6, 2021)

Anyone hear anything about the 677 TK S1 female that Nspecta used in a recent cross? I can't find any info on it anywhere. Having a hard time deciding between that cross or just the straight up S1s.


----------



## Wayne55 (May 6, 2021)

Durban poison s1 update, 25 days from flip


Almost through stretch, smells great, and frost developing on the fans.

The back left plant is just lucky to be getting fed at this point. That is the picky MF'r of the bunch and I will very much enjoy ending its life when the time comes.


----------



## KronikGenes (May 6, 2021)

DarkVoidCollectibles said:


> Anyone hear anything about the 677 TK S1 female that Nspecta used in a recent cross? I can't find any info on it anywhere. Having a hard time deciding between that cross or just the straight up S1s.


I put money behind the 677 and 5150. To hunt and go forward in the TK line is worth a lot more then the asking price. Get the S1 too is no loss.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (May 7, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> CHEM D S1 from clone day 33
> View attachment 4891864


----------



## bo fli 7000 (May 7, 2021)

Flower time for those?


----------



## bo fli 7000 (May 7, 2021)

Chem D day 43 and 1 Lemon party


----------



## Bakersfield (May 7, 2021)

bo fli 7000 said:


> Flower time for those?


I took them to day 77 on the seed run.


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (May 7, 2021)

*Pulled the trigger. Awaiting on NSpecta to reply and give me details on this cross. 677 TK S1 x TK

*


----------



## Freshbakd (May 7, 2021)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> *Pulled the trigger. Awaiting on NSpecta to reply and give me details on this cross. 677 TK S1 x TK
> 
> View attachment 4896497*


Make sure to update us I grabbed both the numbered s2 tk as well. Super curious but we both know the best way to find out, pop em


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (May 7, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> Make sure to update us I grabbed both the numbered s2 tk as well. Super curious but we both know the best way to find out, pop em


Definitely will do. His team take a while to reply to emails. At least my previous emails


----------



## Renne (May 7, 2021)

Anyone see @terppalooza recent post about Cheeze (Uk Cheese x Zkittlez) on insta


----------



## Renne (May 7, 2021)

Sounds like it’s fire!!


----------



## Houstini (May 7, 2021)

Csi, generosity, nuff said. A couple late additions to the outdoor garden and some fun stuff to hunt in the fall. I have a jar full of packs of well curated og and chem crosses that will play nicely with tk s1 and chem91 s1.


----------



## jackgonza (May 8, 2021)

DarkVoidCollectibles said:


> Anyone hear anything about the 677 TK S1 female that Nspecta used in a recent cross? I can't find any info on it anywhere. Having a hard time deciding between that cross or just the straight up S1s.


Yeah Matt Riot got ahold of him and said the 5150 is a pheno has a crazy stupid high and the 677 was a huge frost monster


----------



## jackgonza (May 8, 2021)

I would go with the s2s over the s1s if you were just buying one pack but if you have the means to grab multiple packs then the s1s would be fun(ner)


----------



## Observe & Report (May 8, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> I would go with the s2s over the s1s if you were just buying one pack but if you have the means to grab multiple packs then the s1s would be fun(ner)


I didn't see any TK-S2 , just a couple of S1BX. I think S2 would be if you selfed an S1, the two at GLO appear to be back-crossed.

I think sooner rather than later he'll reverse a TK-S1 and make a bunch of crosses including both S2 and F2/IX/IBL from a different S1.

N'Specta is one of my favorite breeders because of stuff like this. You know he grows out an assload of his own seeds.


----------



## Freshbakd (May 8, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> I didn't see any TK-S2 , just a couple of S1BX. I think S2 would be if you selfed an S1, the two at GLO appear to be back-crossed.
> 
> I think sooner rather than later he'll reverse a TK-S1 and make a bunch of crosses including both S2 and F2/IX/IBL from a different S1.
> 
> N'Specta is one of my favorite breeders because of stuff like this. You know he grows out an assload of his own seeds.


The 5150 and 677 are s2 im pretty sure. That's his numbered but I don't think that's the plant number pheno that he hit with the original. Not absolutely but pretty sure.


----------



## jackgonza (May 8, 2021)

Oh yeah I guess it’s not an s2. S1 backcross or w/e


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (May 8, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> The 5150 and 677 are s2 im pretty sure. That's his numbered but I don't think that's the plant number pheno that he hit with the original. Not absolutely but pretty sure.


S1 backcrossed to the Mama cut. S1bx


----------



## Freshbakd (May 8, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> S1 backcrossed to the Mama cut. S1bx


I stand corrected but you get the gist of what I'm saying


----------



## PeanutbutterNchocolate (May 8, 2021)

Anybody ran the gorilla glue #4


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 8, 2021)

CSI got cuts from Riot? Or Riot just happened to know what the 5150 and 677 were?


----------



## Burton79 (May 8, 2021)

PeanutbutterNchocolate said:


> Anybody ran the gorilla glue #4


Not the S1. But I grew the GG4 x GSC and it was great. Awesome bud structure, easy to grow, very frosty, real nice smoke and high.


----------



## jackgonza (May 8, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> CSI got cuts from Riot? Or Riot just happened to know what the 5150 and 677 were?


No riot asked him


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 8, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> No riot asked him


Ok that's good to hear!


----------



## Houstini (May 8, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ok that's good to hear!


Riot is riot, but I’m happy to see him focusing on history rather than stirring shit up. He may be a punk, but I do appreciate his tenacity to try and put pieces together from so much lore. I like that Caleb is making s1s of things and his interpretation of runtz being a selfed gelato 33 based on the runtz s1 uniformity is an interesting perspective.


----------



## Cboat38 (May 10, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> No more larking this page for me, here’s two sunset purps ( I named them,sunset sherbet x purple indica) 2 weeks today I figure I’ll post pics every two weeks. Smells of berries and lime View attachment 4887380View attachment 4887381View attachment 4887382View attachment 4887383


And they are at a little over 4 weeks today, they both have the same grape now and later smells slightly different structure.


----------



## bodhipop (May 10, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> So what's purple indica then? Online says it's the mom of mendo and other purps


Very curious on this as well. I picked up "Purple Afghan x Purple Indica" during my Glo spree. Maybe @dr.panda can get to the bottom of this


----------



## bongrip101 (May 10, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Very curious on this as well. I picked up "Purple Afghan x Purple Indica" during my Glo spree. Maybe @dr.panda can get to the bottom of this


I think purple indica is from Fletcher at Archive. PNW cut of something


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (May 10, 2021)

chem4 x Bubba Kush


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (May 10, 2021)

csi chemd x triangle kush


----------



## BugattiOH (May 11, 2021)

Purple Indica aka-- Afghani Hindu Kush


----------



## Burton79 (May 11, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Very curious on this as well. I picked up "Purple Afghan x Purple Indica" during my Glo spree. Maybe @dr.panda can get to the bottom of this


I popped a couple Purple Afghan x Purple Indica beans. They are a few weeks old and growing fast. Short plant and big fat leaves so far. Purple Indica is a nostalgia strain for me so I am pretty stoked on it, but didn't want to mess with S1's. There are some old shots of CSI's *purple indica on his abandoned tumbler page*. I think the *purple afghan comes from Mz. Jill* but not sure.


----------



## dr.panda (May 11, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Very curious on this as well. I picked up "Purple Afghan x Purple Indica" during my Glo spree. Maybe @dr.panda can get to the bottom of this


"Purple Indica" CSI has the cut people call Ultraviolet, a few people still have it.

And the PI, the Jaeger, and the like are all different from the "Purple Afghani" that Jill has.

The Jager is the SoOR Purple Hindu Kush


----------



## higher self (May 11, 2021)

I pulled back out of flower back into veg the Purple Indica x Fallen Soldiers . It smells like purps no surprise there lol but no guesses yet to the mysterious pollen donor. It smells & is growing a bit faster than the Airforce One #1 x Obama from Founding Fathers. I want to get the Purple Indica cloned so I won't have to reveg later, need a Purp keeper


----------



## oswizzle (May 11, 2021)

Ultraviolet AKA SR71 Purple Kush


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 11, 2021)

Anyone get clarification on the 5150 triabgle kush x triangle kush beans


----------



## OG Doge (May 11, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> I popped a couple Purple Afghan x Purple Indica beans. They are a few weeks old and growing fast. Short plant and big fat leaves so far. Purple Indica is a nostalgia strain for me so I am pretty stoked on it, but didn't want to mess with S1's. There are some old shots of CSI's *purple indica on his abandoned tumbler page*. I think the *purple afghan comes from Mz. Jill* but not sure.


I grabbed the PI S1s, hopefully 1 pack is enough. The Mendo S1s I ran were good but tons of variation. None were flavored enough for a purp keeper, but if I would of ran 2-3 more packs I'm sure I would of found one.


----------



## Cboat38 (May 11, 2021)

I got a question about the fallen soldiers, I just soaked a sherbet and Durban fallen soldier. My question is is the seeds off the same plant or just all random crosses


----------



## Freshbakd (May 11, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> I got a question about the fallen soldiers, I just soaked a sherbet and Durban fallen soldier. My question is is the seeds off the same plant or just all random crosses


Could be a number of mothers. In your case durban pollen across many females the seeds that fell and couldn't determine the mother. Nice grab bag freebie approach imo. It's a very common question since it's not well explained


----------



## Cboat38 (May 11, 2021)

Yeah it’s the coolest freebie give away I’ve seen, I was just wondering


----------



## Burton79 (May 11, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> I grabbed the PI S1s, hopefully 1 pack is enough. The Mendo S1s I ran were good but tons of variation. None were good enough for a purp keeper, but if I would of ran 2-3 more packs I'm sure I would of found one.


Totally, I love S1's but I needed a break and went for the cross. I've done Chem D S1, Lemon Party S1, and Mendo Purp S1 and all were great. Nspecta mentions Purple Indica being one of his favorite cuts in the breeders syndicate podcast (close to 40 minutes in): https://breederssyndicate.com/episodes/breeding-goals-with-csi-humboldt/


----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 11, 2021)

for someone nick named inspecta, he sure is vague with info


----------



## Bodyne (May 11, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> for someone nick named inspecta, he sure is vague with info


Twotonewilly on IG today gave Caleb a lil shit to chew on, brought out the critics and fans. Lol. Fem beans have changed the game.


----------



## Bodyne (May 11, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> "Purple Indica" CSI has the cut people call Ultraviolet, a few people still have it.
> 
> And the PI, the Jaeger, and the like are all different from the "Purple Afghani" that Jill has.
> 
> The Jager is the SoOR Purple Hindu Kush


Spot on on the jager info. Have argued with folks before, but having lived there, knew that to be true.


----------



## Burton79 (May 11, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Twotonewilly on IG today gave Caleb a lil shit to chew on, brought out the critics and fans. Lol. Fem beans have changed the game.


I saw that, pretty damn funny.


----------



## bodhipop (May 11, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> I saw that, pretty damn funny.


Summary??


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (May 11, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> I saw that, pretty damn funny.


I missed it, but it looks like it drew some heat from the mob lol


----------



## Burton79 (May 11, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Summary??


If you search @twotonewilly on IG you'll find it. It's a Drake meme. I think it's funny and I pretty much grow CSI gear exclusively.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 11, 2021)

I grew a purple indica cut i got from harborside back in 2009. It was super tasty but have zero idea where it came from or if it was even purple indica. Grape flavor similar to the gdp, purple ak and purple urkle I ran at same time.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (May 11, 2021)

Lemon Party day 49  don’t know what’s going on with those brown spots


----------



## JewelRunner (May 11, 2021)

bo fli 7000 said:


> Lemon Party day 49 View attachment 4899186View attachment 4899187View attachment 4899187View attachment 4899189View attachment 4899188 don’t know what’s going on with those brown spots


I would check inside the bud for mold and remove even if you dont see any


----------



## Freshbakd (May 12, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> If you search @twotonewilly on IG you'll find it. It's a Drake meme. I think it's funny and I pretty much grow CSI gear exclusively.


It's gone took down


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 12, 2021)

bo fli 7000 said:


> Lemon Party day 49 View attachment 4899186View attachment 4899187View attachment 4899187View attachment 4899189View attachment 4899188 don’t know what’s going on with those brown spots


The brown spot up top on bud looks like it could be bud rot setting in. Like JewelRunner said, I'd check for mold.


----------



## Cboat38 (May 12, 2021)

Sherbet x F.S is ready to live! Kind of turning green already! Wait is that normal?


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (May 12, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> It's gone took down


Ya I really want to know what it was!! Anyone have a pic or can explain what the joke was? That account is hilarious.. following now lol. The clown costume to burner killed me.. lol

Thanks for clearing up that 677 and 5150 TK S1 thing guys.. He gave me a pack of each when I ordered the TK S1s last fall. Good to know!!


----------



## eastcoastled (May 12, 2021)

bo fli 7000 said:


> Lemon Party day 49 View attachment 4899186View attachment 4899187View attachment 4899187View attachment 4899189View attachment 4899188 don’t know what’s going on with those brown spots


Could be rust maybe? I have had something similar happen, and it was not bud rot, but it was on areas i pollinated. You have other issues going on by the burnt leaves, so hard to tell. Kind of looks like excessive ph burn to where it hit the buds too? Nutrient burn is usually more consistent in location.


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (May 12, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> Ya I really want to know what it was!! Anyone have a pic or can explain what the joke was? That account is hilarious.. following now lol. The clown costume to burner killed me.. lol
> 
> Thanks for clearing up that 677 and 5150 TK S1 thing guys.. He gave me a pack of each when I ordered the TK S1s last fall. Good to know!!


If you click the twotonewilly hyperlink in Burton79’s comment a page back, it should take you to a link that has a picture of the meme. It is pretty funny, honestly.


----------



## dr.panda (May 14, 2021)

Csi cut of 91 cookies


----------



## AlienAthena (May 14, 2021)

Glo needs more GSC crosses, especially that one^


----------



## Matix35 (May 14, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Sherbet x F.S is ready to live! Kind of turning green already! Wait is that normal?View attachment 4899392


Yes that happen lot of time for me too paper towell work great i think its because its the time to plant it but its better a little bit before


----------



## Bakersfield (May 14, 2021)

TK Fallen Soldier.
I assume this is some Lemon Tree or Lemon Party cross.


White x Chem D
These were all fairly uniform in structure with a muted Chem D aroma and hashy thick and heavy stone.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (May 14, 2021)

Looking flame as usual Bakersfield and Panda.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (May 14, 2021)

wifi43 x bubba


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (May 14, 2021)

TrainwreckxBubba


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 14, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> View attachment 4901308TrainwreckxBubba


Quick question what you know about his 5150 tri kush


----------



## Bakersfield (May 14, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> View attachment 4901308TrainwreckxBubba


Those Bubba crosses are FROSTY!


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (May 14, 2021)

bobdagrowah said:


> Quick question what you know about his 5150 tri kush


Not much other than it is a feminized back cross. I assume they found a really good s1 of the triangle Kush and then reversed it and crossed it back to the mama cut (Triangle Kush)


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 14, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Not much other than it is a feminized back cross. I assume they found a really good s1 of the triangle Kush and then reversed it and crossed it back to the mama cut (Triangle Kush)



So the chance of getting that pheno is more possie??


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 14, 2021)

Possible, my phones acting weird sorry


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (May 14, 2021)

bobdagrowah said:


> So the chance of getting that pheno is more possie??


Not THAT pheno, but similar traits could be dominant.


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 14, 2021)

Ahhh ok thanks for the info cant wait to get them


----------



## SoD4nk (May 14, 2021)

Can anyone verify seed cellar is a verified vendor? They seem to have 11pack seeds for lower cost and csi has 7pack fems for higher..


----------



## rollinfunk (May 15, 2021)

SoD4nk said:


> Can anyone verify seed cellar is a verified vendor? They seem to have 11pack seeds for lower cost and csi has 7pack fems for higher..


Csi makes reg seeds too that have 11. Sometimes more...PTK, Ubek,xmas Bud are examples. His fems have 7 in a pack


----------



## Observe & Report (May 15, 2021)

SoD4nk said:


> Can anyone verify seed cellar is a verified vendor? They seem to have 11pack seeds for lower cost and csi has 7pack fems for higher..


Seed Cellar is legit. The owner is a long time legalization advocate and they have a brick and mortar store where you can shop.

CSI:H put out a bunch of 11 packs maybe 4-5 years ago in the old paper envelopes sealed with a sticker. I'm surprised there are any left.


----------



## OG Doge (May 15, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> TK Fallen Soldier.
> I assume this is some Lemon Tree or Lemon Party cross.
> View attachment 4901163
> 
> ...


Your TK Fallen Soldier bud looks just like the AJ Sour D x TK I just grew out, lots of lemon flavor. I will post some nug shots later.


----------



## rollinfunk (May 15, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> Seed Cellar is legit. The owner is a long time legalization advocate and they have a brick and mortar store where you can shop.
> 
> CSI:H put out a bunch of 11 packs maybe 4-5 years ago in the old paper envelopes sealed with a sticker. I'm surprised there are any left.


You are correct, I forgot he did that. As long as they’ve been on the fridge, should be good


----------



## visajoe1 (May 15, 2021)

Trainwreck and Bubba Kush S1's sprouted, I'll report back in a few months


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (May 15, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> Seed Cellar is legit. The owner is a long time legalization advocate and they have a brick and mortar store where you can shop.
> 
> CSI:H put out a bunch of 11 packs maybe 4-5 years ago in the old paper envelopes sealed with a sticker. I'm surprised there are any left.


That explains why I have 11+ in my Indiana Bubblegum s1. I thought he put extra because some of the seeds in that pack look tiny and underdeveloped


----------



## bongrip101 (May 15, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> Seed Cellar is legit. The owner is a long time legalization advocate and they have a brick and mortar store where you can shop.
> 
> CSI:H put out a bunch of 11 packs maybe 4-5 years ago in the old paper envelopes sealed with a sticker. I'm surprised there are any left.


I live about 15 min from that place and have never been , maybe next time my wife wants some Dairy Queen I'll walk across the street and check it out haha.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2021)

Chem D S1 
Finally got around to trimming her up.
Similar stank to Chem D, but nowhere as loud


----------



## dakilla187 (May 16, 2021)

T1000 Fallen Soldier


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2021)

Tk S1's on the left and Chem D to the right.


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 17, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Tk S1's on the left and Chem D to the right.View attachment 4902769


Tks get big?? Thinking of taking a few outside


----------



## Bakersfield (May 17, 2021)

bobdagrowah said:


> Tks get big?? Thinking of taking a few outside


I'd imagine so, but I've never had the pleasure to try them outdoors.


----------



## YardG (May 18, 2021)

Stuck two young TK Fallen Soldiers outdoors in ~20 gallon homemade planters just now. Some part of me wanted to wait another 10 days, but another part wanted to up-pot a few seedlings in the tent and I needed the space.


----------



## BongChoi (May 18, 2021)

TK fallen soldier, smells like sweet lemon/pine upfront with a little gas on the back end. Only my 2nd flower run ever so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (May 18, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> TK fallen soldier, smells like sweet lemon/pine upfront with a little gas on the back end. Only my 2nd flower run ever so I'm pretty happy.
> View attachment 4904118


It looks amazing! Great job @BongChoi !


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 18, 2021)

What does csi have that is just knock your socks off potent with a great high


----------



## BongChoi (May 18, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> It looks amazing! Great job @BongChoi !


Thank you for the compliment. I was fortunate enough to hang out for few seasons in norcal, so I can't really say that I'm a total noob. But taking the reigns and growing in small pots is a little different. 

Got years of catching up to do to reach the level of skill represented here. One day maybe.


----------



## OG Doge (May 19, 2021)

bobdagrowah said:


> What does csi have that is just knock your socks off potent with a great high


Chem D x T1000 got me extremely lit everytime. Not the best wake n bake if you have things to do, but if you do it will still get you high all day.


----------



## dr.panda (May 20, 2021)

Underdog urkle


----------



## SoD4nk (May 20, 2021)

rollinfunk said:


> You are correct, I forgot he did that. As long as they’ve been on the fridge, should be good


I emailed CSI and asked them about it. He said he has gotten emails before about them not popping due to not being in the fridge. CSI told me if they don't end up popping he will send me a comparable replacement. That was very kind of him!!! I am popping these in August. Hope they pop!


----------



## Burton79 (May 22, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> I popped a couple Purple Afghan x Purple Indica beans. They are a few weeks old and growing fast. Short plant and big fat leaves so far. Purple Indica is a nostalgia strain for me so I am pretty stoked on it, but didn't want to mess with S1's. There are some old shots of CSI's *purple indica on his abandoned tumbler page*. I think the *purple afghan comes from Mz. Jill* but not sure.


Purple Afghan x Purple Indica is probably the hungriest plant I have encountered, and one of the fastest growing. Anyone else growing this? Mine is in early veg, has big leaves and is branchy. I have had plants be finicky in veg that ended up being easier in flower though. I think I remember hearing Archive talk about PNW Purple Indica being difficult to grow.


----------



## Wayne55 (May 22, 2021)

Durban s1 28 days into flower as of tomorrow.

Tried no training, just some pruning

Scrog net would have helped with limb support. Might be an issue down the line. Front right plant has limbs more like a vine. Other than that everything smells great and is going well.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (May 22, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> Durban s1 28 days into flower as of tomorrow.
> 
> Tried no training, just some pruning
> 
> Scrog net would have helped with limb support. Might be an issue down the line. Front right plant has limbs more like a vine. Other than that everything smells great and is going well.


What they smelling like? Looking good!


----------



## Wayne55 (May 22, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> What they smelling like? Looking good!


Thank you!

Sour pine with some liquorice in there. I Didn't think I would know what Sour pine was but its like pine with a stank on it.


----------



## santacruztodd (May 23, 2021)

Got some Old Family Purple X GSC and T1000 X TK up and running mainlines. Using Coir/perlite 70/30 with 1 Tbsp/gallon mix One Shot by Nectar for the Gods. Using the Floragrow/micro/bloom suite for nutes. Have them tapered to 14:30 on the photoperiod for outdoor full0time placement June 1. Augmenting with indoor lights until that time.


----------



## santacruztodd (May 23, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> Old Family Cookies old family purple x gsc fc
> 
> 42 days from seed and 1 week into 12/12
> 
> ...


How did they turn out??


----------



## Wayne55 (May 24, 2021)

santacruztodd said:


> How did they turn out??


That's quite the plant training clinic you're putting on over there. Those plants look amazing!

I was happy with how they turned out.


2 seeds 2 different looks.



After 75ish days of curing.


That bottom light colored nugget is spackled in trichomes but everything is pretty well frosted. Smokes and vapes great. Nice flavor and effect.


----------



## skuba (May 24, 2021)

Zkittlez x bubblegum staying pretty short and stocky so far


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2021)

Chem D S1's from clone day 56


----------



## Bodyne (May 25, 2021)

So is hyb from elitexelite that Caleb mentions and gives most of his fem credit to the same ole Hyb from the old days?


----------



## santacruztodd (May 25, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> That's quite the plant training clinic you're putting on over there. Those plants look amazing!
> 
> I was happy with how they turned out.
> View attachment 4908011
> ...


Thank you! I would say that your batch looks dandy. Good job. Probably a 50/50 effect on the smoke? A little indo a little sativa. I had good luck with Dos a Do last year, so I really like the GSC. The girls really go bonkers now that the topping is done at 8 mains per plant. I have a full pantry already, so I'm like "Why am I even growing this year?", but we both know the answer to that question


----------



## higher self (May 25, 2021)

Definitely going to pass on Runtz reversals from CSI unless their freebies lol. What is he going to do hit the Runtz to the usual clones in his arsenal? Seems a lil late to pump out $100 Runtz packs with 7 seeds.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2021)

higher self said:


> Definitely going to pass on Runtz reversals from CSI unless their freebies lol. What is he going to do hit the Runtz to the usual clones in his arsenal? Seems a lil late to pump out $100 Runtz packs with 7 seeds.


It's like that show my wife and I watched about clothes designer Halston...he didn't want to design jeans forever because he despised Calvin Klien and thought jeans were low class, then changed his mind because he saw the $ signs and because he despised Calvin Klein. Well he was too late to the party...market was already saturated within 3 months while he was piling mountains of coke up his nose. Not like that but ya runtz is everywhere in every cross now, I've been getting freebies of it with purchases. Just gave my buddy half pack freebie of brrrr berry x runtz.


----------



## TugthePup (May 25, 2021)

The biggest bonus i could see for buying S1 from CSI, the genetics are legit. Lots of renamed runtz around. At least its 100


----------



## quiescent (May 25, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> The biggest bonus i could see for buying S1 from CSI, the genetics are legit. Lots of renamed runtz around. At least its 100


That's debatable.

His lemon tree cut turned out to be something else. 

His wedding cake is actually birthday cake. This is understandable, if I had asked him about it I might have been able to figure out what he had.

He's used a couple of other unverified parents.

At least he's transparent when there's a mistake but it doesn't change the fact I'm sitting on like a thousand dollars of packs that aren't what I thought they'd be.

I'm sure there's plenty of other people out there that will be pretty surprised by the end product. 

Not trashing CSI at all but he's not above reproach.


----------



## Bodyne (May 25, 2021)

higher self said:


> Definitely going to pass on Runtz reversals from CSI unless their freebies lol. What is he going to do hit the Runtz to the usual clones in his arsenal? Seems a lil late to pump out $100 Runtz packs with 7 seeds.


That's why they was giving him shit on IG, he used to be about the clones you couldn't get, etc., And now he reversing every cut out there, lol, obviously the money and market is there, but he kinda used to be above the hype, now he just producing what everyone else is, and since his product he uses is available to anyone, anyone could do what he does, and are doin it. Fems everywhere. Lol.


----------



## higher self (May 25, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> It's like that show my wife and I watched about clothes designer Halston...he didn't want to design jeans forever because he despised Calvin Klien and thought jeans were low class, then changed his mind because he saw the $ signs and because he despised Calvin Klein. Well he was too late to the party...market was already saturated within 3 months while he was piling mountains of coke up his nose. Not like that but ya runtz is everywhere in every cross now, I've been getting freebies of it with purchases. Just gave my buddy half pack freebie of brrrr berry x runtz.


Lol yeah he definitely was slackin on the hype strains, now wants a piece



Bodyne said:


> That's why they was giving him shit on IG, he used to be about the clones you couldn't get, etc., And now he reversing every cut out there, lol, obviously the money and market is there, but he kinda used to be above the hype, now he just producing what everyone else is, and since his product he uses is available to anyone, anyone could do what he does, and are doin it. Fems everywhere. Lol.


Not to mention others give more than 7 fems per pack. The freebies are great but more seeds of what I paid for is better. Dudes getting Clearwater packs with 20 seeds for $120 regular price


----------



## bodhipop (May 25, 2021)

quiescent said:


> That's debatable.
> 
> His lemon tree cut turned out to be something else.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I have some Lemon Tree crosses from him.. have you heard anything else about it? I have some Lemon Tree crosses and the Lemon Party crosses. I think anyone with packs like that should inquire about a refund. Why should we take the loss..


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2021)

higher self said:


> Lol yeah he definitely was slackin on the hype strains, now wants a piece
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention others give more than 7 fems per pack. The freebies are great but more seeds of what I paid for is better. Dudes getting Clearwater packs with 20 seeds for $120 regular price


Ya and certain banks like glo have and had crazy sales on clearwater...2 packs for like $130 and each pack has 15-20 seeds in em. Couple year ago he was doing 4 packs for $120. Clearwater got some fire strains as well, there mai tai and creamsicle lines produce some beautiful + fast flowering plants as seen if you look over on the clearwater section. Dude that runs clearwater is a stand-up very nice guy, I got some bunk seeds in a pack and he hooked me up.


----------



## Dank Budz (May 25, 2021)

quiescent said:


> That's debatable.
> 
> His lemon tree cut turned out to be something else.
> 
> ...


Damn what did his lemon tree turn out to be? I have a lemon tree x tk


----------



## Dank Budz (May 25, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I have some Lemon Tree crosses from him.. have you heard anything else about it? I have some Lemon Tree crosses and the Lemon Party crosses. I think anyone with packs like that should inquire about a refund. Why should we take the loss..


Im in the same boat.. lemon tree x tk and tk x lemon party was really pumped to run them side by side


----------



## Wayne55 (May 25, 2021)

santacruztodd said:


> Thank you! I would say that your batch looks dandy. Good job. Probably a 50/50 effect on the smoke? A little indo a little sativa. I had good luck with Dos a Do last year, so I really like the GSC. The girls really go bonkers now that the topping is done at 8 mains per plant. I have a full pantry already, so I'm like "Why am I even growing this year?", but we both know the answer to that question


Thank you! The smoke is pretty 50/50, definitely not racey nor something that will get you stuck in your head. Upbeat got no worries type of effect that won't make you tired but if you're tired already, good luck. The stuff has me dropping the cell phone on my face dosing off more times than I'd like to admit. Girlfriend has a bunch of videos of it, so that's cool lol.

Hope to see more of your beautiful plants as they grow. I think you'll be happy with the final product.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> Im in the same boat.. lemon tree x tk and tk x lemon party was really pumped to run them side by side


What is csi's lemon tree/ lemon party bunk? Dude pretty sure cookie fam got a cut of the legit lemon tree from Santa Cruz and just renamed it lemonade.


----------



## higher self (May 25, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> Damn what did his lemon tree turn out to be? I have a lemon tree x tk








CSI humboldt thread


CSI emailed me back and this is what he said about the * next to Lemon Tree The * stands for the Lemon Tree being an S1 or hybrid of the original Lemon Tree. It is much better than the original Lemon Tree however in many aspects. We believe it is the Str8 Organics cut of Lemon Tree.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## dgarcad (May 25, 2021)

I just got my pack of HP-13 x Zkittlez and the seeds look a little pale. Is that normal?


----------



## Dank Budz (May 25, 2021)

higher self said:


> CSI humboldt thread
> 
> 
> CSI emailed me back and this is what he said about the * next to Lemon Tree The * stands for the Lemon Tree being an S1 or hybrid of the original Lemon Tree. It is much better than the original Lemon Tree however in many aspects. We believe it is the Str8 Organics cut of Lemon Tree.
> ...


Thank you, still excited to run them side by side now


----------



## dr.panda (May 26, 2021)

You guys forget.... Caleb does not breed for you or me. He breeds for himself and we just are along for the ride. He literally s1s everything he has at least once. He is a preservationist and money comes 2ed for doing something he loves. With as much hype is around runtz he got it to check it out, same when he grew out the joke jointbreath fake ass rks seeds. He bought a pack, grew them out and let the plant talk. Thats really all he is doing here IMO. FYI I'm not a runtz supporter by any means.


----------



## kwigybo88 (May 26, 2021)

Awta. Why are people butthurt about him working with newer shit like Runtz? lol and how is it late in the game? So TK S1's and crosses with Chem, Mendo, etc all good but TK Runtz or Chem Runtz nah only as freebies.

Wtf? How dare he charge money for that...pfft.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 26, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> What is csi's lemon tree/ lemon party bunk? Dude pretty sure cookie fam got a cut of the legit lemon tree from Santa Cruz and just renamed it lemonade.


Yeah I heard the cookie family just renamed Lemon tree lemonade but it's possible they crossed it to something. Pretty sure "lemon party" is the Str8 lemonade cut which is different than lemon tree. possibly an s1 itself or an outcross. I bought more of the lemon party crosses after that info came out, the str8 lemonade cut looks so fire.


----------



## quiescent (May 26, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I have some Lemon Tree crosses from him.. have you heard anything else about it? I have some Lemon Tree crosses and the Lemon Party crosses. I think anyone with packs like that should inquire about a refund. Why should we take the loss..


I've been thinking about it for a couple months.

I might take a picture of the packs and let him know that I bought these over a year ago, before he even knew what he had. 

I'd be down for a few things he's put out recently but imo the stuff he sells to GLO is mostly ill-conceived in comparison to his early work. Would probably ask for stuff he SHOULD have made but hasn't been released tbh.

Hopefully there's a deluge of people contacting him about these. Sometimes you need to make a mistake to improve but imo these mistakes were preventable. Don't sell shit for $100 a pack if you're not certain what it is. 

Based on a true story....

I could start reversing a bunch of strainly clones on arrival and have similar results with thousands of seeds for the cost of a couple packs of CSI. Then I would start calling everyone else's shit fake and get hired by someone like compound to make his seeds. Downside is working for someone I don't respect while they make money off my back. Upside is I would hang out with Berner, but only if Paul Wall is there with his blue satellite og. 

Hopefully Chris gives me a salary of more than 285k, I'd say 570k seems right.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 26, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> I just got my pack of HP-13 x Zkittlez and the seeds look a little pale. Is that normal?


All 7 of mine popped


----------



## higher self (May 26, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Awta. Why are people butthurt about him working with newer shit like Runtz? lol and how is it late in the game? So TK S1's and crosses with Chem, Mendo, etc all good but TK Runtz or Chem Runtz nah only as freebies.
> 
> Wtf? How dare he charge money for that...pfft.


Who is butt hurt though? Personally already have a Runtz S1 going so wouldn't be interested in any the crosses (I'll make my own), especially $100 for 7 fems. I like CSI & I have 5 or 6 bought packs but I don't swear loyalty to him & like we've already said plenty of Runtz options. 


Trinity cut still says unverified as well


----------



## dgarcad (May 26, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> All 7 of mine popped


how far along are they bro? Mine just sprouted and it’s only my second grow ever so it’ll be a big learning experience.


----------



## LunarMOG (May 26, 2021)

honestly i have nothing invested really in this convo, but i just wanted to throw in my hat and say that i really appreciated his post about the runtz s1 lineage on IG. Being an unknown hybrid from norcal (supposedly Zkittles x Gelato33), it makes sense that he produced the self pollinated seeds to see the variations within the population to get an idea what the genetics are. Thusly the Nspecta. Additionally having a backup stash of feminized seeds from a multiple emerald cup winner probably cant hurt if you live in the modern day ganja capital of the world (or at least the western hemisphere if you wanna get political/historical or whatever)... tangent over, peace yall


----------



## kwigybo88 (May 26, 2021)

higher self said:


> Who is butt hurt though? Personally already have a Runtz S1 going so wouldn't be interested in any the crosses (I'll make my own), especially $100 for 7 fems. I like CSI & I have 5 or 6 bought packs but I don't swear loyalty to him & like we've already said plenty of Runtz options.
> 
> 
> Trinity cut still says unverified as well


Right and there are plenty of chem options. And cookie options. And og options. Whats your point?Nobody asked you to swear loyalty to him.

And okay so YOU dont want his Runtz crosses or S1's. Fine. But how is it too late for him to make them for people other than yourself? Of course he's going to hit it to his "arsenal." His arsenal is fire by most accounts. What else is he going to hit it to? That whole post was fatuous, dude, if you take time to consider the fact that he's not sitting there breeding for YOU.

As a corollary point, the vast majority of people who live in Australia as I do and countless other places have never seen Runtz. 99% of peeps have never even heard of GSC. The ability to get something like that in seed form, or his TK S1's etc...dude, im just saying dont take it for granted. If its not for you cool, but it might be for some of us. Just my two bobs worth.


----------



## dgarcad (May 26, 2021)

What are the best OG crosses that CSI has??


----------



## spliffendz (May 26, 2021)

we created this monster


----------



## BongChoi (May 26, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> That's why they was giving him shit on IG, he used to be about the clones you couldn't get, etc., And now he reversing every cut out there, lol, obviously the money and market is there, but he kinda used to be above the hype, now he just producing what everyone else is, and since his product he uses is available to anyone, anyone could do what he does, and are doin it. Fems everywhere. Lol.


Just curious how much hype do you really see in his menus? How much has his process/selections changed overtime?


----------



## higher self (May 26, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Right and there are plenty of chem options. And cookie options. And og options. Whats your point?Nobody asked you to swear loyalty to him.
> 
> And okay so YOU dont want his Runtz crosses or S1's. Fine. But how is it too late for him to make them for people other than yourself? Of course he's going to hit it to his "arsenal." His arsenal is fire by most accounts. What else is he going to hit it to? That whole post was fatuous, dude, if you take time to consider the fact that he's not sitting there breeding for YOU.
> 
> As a corollary point, the vast majority of people who live in Australia as I do and countless other places have never seen Runtz. 99% of peeps have never even heard of GSC. The ability to get something like that in seed form, or his TK S1's etc...dude, im just saying dont take it for granted. If its not for you cool, but it might be for some of us. Just my two bobs worth.


My point & personal opinion since my initial post on this has always been related to price. I never said the Runtz crosses wouldn't be fire. A couple people voicing their opinions about some seeds is not stopping Calab from doing his thang nor people from buying. Like nobody is butt hurt yall, we just talking.


----------



## higher self (May 26, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Just curious how much hype do you really see in his menus? How much has his process/selections changed overtime?


I don't think he has much hype stuff. I would of grown Gelato by now if he did lol. And why it may not be hype you know he does good selections


----------



## BongChoi (May 26, 2021)

higher self said:


> I don't think he has much hype stuff. I would of grown Gelato by now if he did lol. And why it may not be hype you know he does good selections


I have to say my reading comprehension was shit when I read his comment earlier lol. I think it's the inclusion of LP, zkittles, GSC, and maybe soon to be runtz that he was referring to which I can understand now looking back at it. The cuts aren't necessarily new, and the world of breeders might have already tried all the conceivable combinations with them.(more availability is a good thing though, in my opinion)

However with Caleb's own breeding projects like the obama+t1000 offshoots, urkle s2, TK s2, ect, I believe he could have some unique breeding tools at his disposal to further seperate his offerings from others.

Caleb has said in the past he isn't really caught up in the hype chase but if the plant comes around his way and he finds some genuine interest in it that he might keep it around. Maybe I'm optimistic that's the case here and it isn't for other reasons.


----------



## OG Doge (May 26, 2021)

Lemon Tree was originally Orange Tree back in 2015, the name was changed for marketing purposes. To me Lemon tree is average at best.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 26, 2021)

Bottom line csi and has a great menu and probably the most trusted breeder for s1's and I like his taste in crosses from tk, chem's, loompas headband. His purp strains like t-1000 and urkle are killer from what I've seen. His runtz s1 would probably be the one to grab considering they'll be cheaper than compound and official runtz which sell for $4-500 a pack.



kwigybo88 said:


> Awta. Why are people butthurt about him working with newer shit like Runtz? lol and how is it late in the game? So TK S1's and crosses with Chem, Mendo, etc all good but TK Runtz or Chem Runtz nah only as freebies.
> 
> Wtf? How dare he charge money for that...pfft.


I'm not...I wish he would put out more hype shit... I and a lot of people would scoop em up in a minute. Fuck, I just grabbed a pack of tk x runtz and project 4516 x runtz, and not going to lie- I'm most excited to pop those and see what they produce. Like I said above sure csi will have better prices than what I've been seeing for runtz s1. Also the plus side is that it will be a s1...seems runtz x's are a dime a dozen these days.


----------



## quiescent (May 26, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Just curious how much hype do you really see in his menus? How much has his process/selections changed overtime?


Go to feminized seeds and sort by date, check out the last page and see the progression.... dude who I assume is Shango.

Keep in mind a few of the bubba crosses were relisted about 18 months ago when he sold the remainder of his old stock for higher prices than he listed them at originally.

There's definitely been an infusion of newer stuff, that's undeniable. Whether it's good for the consumer that he's jumping the ruts in the road of his journey is debatable. Some of it isn't what people expect it to be. 

His "sherbert" isn't the sunset cut, his wedding cake is birthday cake, lemon tree being lemonade, trinity cut still unverified. I'm sure there's gonna be another surprise or two. Caleb isn't alone in things being mislabeled and I'm sure people aren't aware they're doing it.

Not salty at all, just trying to prevent future confusion or heartache.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 26, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> how far along are they bro? Mine just sprouted and it’s only my second grow ever so it’ll be a big learning experience.


I haven't been keeping track, but they're about 2 feet tall and will be turned to flower any day now along with the Pineapple x Zkittlez.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 26, 2021)

Ghost og x runtz sounds cool


----------



## spliffendz (May 26, 2021)

i just got a forum cut of sour d (h town cut) and crossed it with exodus cheese (sexodus cut) and then stabilized it to make 'birthday sex' which i charge $600 for 4 seeds so everyone can lick my bumhole clean on ig and strainly plus pay my mortgage on my helicopter


----------



## higher self (May 26, 2021)

Santa's Side Bitch coming along smoothly. Irene scents coming out some of them & node spacing is tighter on a few than Irene S1 from Cannaventure. The Irene S1 smells the best so hopefully end up with some decent males to use. Runtz S1 will get hit with some pollen as well

Santa's Side Bitch 



Irene S1


----------



## dr.panda (May 26, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Go to feminized seeds and sort by date, check out the last page and see the progression.... dude who I assume is Shango.
> 
> Keep in mind a few of the bubba crosses were relisted about 18 months ago when he sold the remainder of his old stock for higher prices than he listed them at originally.
> 
> ...


He never said his cut was the sunset cut just FYI. GLO is the one that put that down on his website. And before wedding cake from seed junky was a thing.... There was a cut of birthday cake that went around as wedding cake.


----------



## quiescent (May 27, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> He never said his cut was the sunset cut just FYI. GLO is the one that put that down on his website. And before wedding cake from seed junky was a thing.... There was a cut of birthday cake that went around as wedding cake.


I never said he called his cut the sunset cut, I knew what cut he was using before he released a cross with it. I was just grouping everything that could confuse people together.

Also, I knew about the wedding cake caveat... it's why I said if I asked him about the plant I'd have been able to figure it out on my own.

I know you're buddies with him so maybe you could pass on the message that he should be a bit more specific in his descriptions to prevent confusion (ie wasted money) and properly vet things before releasing them. Maybe he needs to get in touch with someone that sees packs of shit grown outside of the Triangle daily because these labeling issues are low hanging fruit.

A grower has a problem with a plant. Grower blames seed maker. I usually put blame on the grower. There's not anyone fucking shit up in this situation but the seed maker.

Again, not trashing CSI. Not salty. I'm not gonna beat a dead horse and continue harping on this.

Anybody without a billion seeds want a bday cake x cali o pack? Gratis. Message me.

Mahakala


----------



## Cboat38 (May 27, 2021)

Anyway here’s some purple sherb at 6 1/2 weeks today short and squaty plants


----------



## dgarcad (May 27, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I haven't been keeping track, but they're about 2 feet tall and will be turned to flower any day now along with the Pineapple x Zkittlez.


That pineapple cross sounds fire. Was it fairly easy to grow in veg?


----------



## skuba (May 27, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Anyway here’s some purple sherb at 6 1/2 weeks today short and squaty plants View attachment 4910722View attachment 4910723View attachment 4910724View attachment 4910725


I’m thinkin that’s gonna be flavor town


----------



## Cboat38 (May 27, 2021)

skuba said:


> I’m thinkin that’s gonna be flavor town


Smells like grape lime now n laters if they made them


----------



## Bakersfield (May 27, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> That pineapple cross sounds fire. Was it fairly easy to grow in veg?


Yes, very easy. 
They practically grow themselves.


----------



## Wayne55 (May 29, 2021)

These Durban are looking great...

If you don't accidentally leave your watering timer in off mode for the last 24hrs 

My little bambino's were all soft stemmed and slouching. Very sad


----------



## cosmicwisdom (May 30, 2021)

two pheno types of bubba kush s1 we grew out a pack. these two had the best aromatics. strong pine and gasoline with chocolate and coffee.


----------



## OG Doge (May 30, 2021)

cosmicwisdom said:


> two pheno types of bubba kush s1 we grew out a pack. these two had the best aromatics. strong pine and gasoline with chocolate and coffee.
> View attachment 4912423View attachment 4912425


I have a bunch of Bubba S1 freebies, this puts them on my next run.


----------



## DeadHigh (May 31, 2021)

Obama kush s1


----------



## sadboy92 (May 31, 2021)

Is the cut of Wedding Cake that Nspecta uses in some of his crosses Cherry Pie x GSC or Triangle Mints 23?


----------



## FrankiesHaze (May 31, 2021)

cosmicwisdom said:


> two pheno types of bubba kush s1 we grew out a pack. these two had the best aromatics. strong pine and gasoline with chocolate and coffee.
> View attachment 4912423View attachment 4912425


She’s a beauty and sounds delicious nice work 

I’d love to see full plant pics if possible


----------



## Urijah710 (May 31, 2021)

Big Bad Wolf day 23 flower(first picture.) Also Day 28 flower(2nd picture.) I transplanted from 2 gallon smart pots to 3 gallon smart pots on day 24 flower because I couldn't keep up with watering them, the ec was rising to fast. I'm hand feeding twice a day with heavy 16. I ran this last year and it took 77 days to finish. For 28 days flowering do my buds look a little small?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (May 31, 2021)

Urijah710 said:


> Big Bad Wolf day 23 flower(first picture.) Also Day 28 flower(2nd picture.) I transplanted from 2 gallon smart pots to 3 gallon smart pots on day 24 flower because I couldn't keep up with watering them, the ec was rising to fast. I'm hand feeding twice a day with heavy 16. I ran this last year and it took 77 days to finish. For 28 days flowering do my buds look a little small? View attachment 4913752View attachment 4913757


Not necessarily. Time will tell. They look healthy. The plant in the foreground may (or may not) be underlit if it's day 28. Which will probably affect flower size if so.


----------



## LunarMOG (May 31, 2021)

Urijah710 said:


> Big Bad Wolf day 23 flower(first picture.) Also Day 28 flower(2nd picture.) I transplanted from 2 gallon smart pots to 3 gallon smart pots on day 24 flower because I couldn't keep up with watering them, the ec was rising to fast. I'm hand feeding twice a day with heavy 16. I ran this last year and it took 77 days to finish. For 28 days flowering do my buds look a little small?


not necessary but id recommend cleaning up those lower bud sites and getting some air circulation as well as allowing the focus to the sites that receive adequate direct light, also if frequent drying is an issue why not use larger sized medium in future rounds? i can usually go a week without watering in a 20 or 30 (maybe not a week in 20s, but 4 or 5 days at least), given i use an organic soil mix which has considerable water retention (try moving a soaking wet 30 gal pot, i think i sprained my ankle at least once trying)


----------



## dr.panda (May 31, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Is the cut of Wedding Cake that Nspecta uses in some of his crosses Cherry Pie x GSC or Triangle Mints 23?


Cherry pie x gsc


----------



## Vbz.420 (May 31, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I never said he called his cut the sunset cut, I knew what cut he was using before he released a cross with it. I was just grouping everything that could confuse people together.
> 
> Also, I knew about the wedding cake caveat... it's why I said if I asked him about the plant I'd have been able to figure it out on my own.
> 
> ...


I happen to be without a billion beans.. Let alone a hundred Lol would be nice. You have an IG?


----------



## PeanutbutterNchocolate (Jun 1, 2021)

If you had to choose two?

Triangle kush S1
Durban Poison S1
Bubba Kush S1

Tk the only one im kinda sure about


----------



## Wayne55 (Jun 1, 2021)

PeanutbutterNchocolate said:


> If you had to choose two?
> 
> Triangle kush S1
> Durban Poison S1
> ...


I feel you're in a can't lose situation. TK for sure and I can at least say I have no reasons why not to grow the Durban. Easy to grow so far, nice stink on her, and yield at least appears to be coming along nicely with still a month to go. Reason for growing any this depends on what you like for effect I'd imagine. One potentially more up and the other more sedating


----------



## OG Doge (Jun 1, 2021)

Urijah710 said:


> Big Bad Wolf day 23 flower(first picture.) Also Day 28 flower(2nd picture.) I transplanted from 2 gallon smart pots to 3 gallon smart pots on day 24 flower because I couldn't keep up with watering them, the ec was rising to fast. I'm hand feeding twice a day with heavy 16. I ran this last year and it took 77 days to finish. For 28 days flowering do my buds look a little small? View attachment 4913752View attachment 4913757


If you can not keep up with feedings run drip irrigation or transplant to bigger pots.


----------



## skuba (Jun 1, 2021)

Zkittlez x bubblegum, flipping soon


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 1, 2021)

good ol days, def not a bubba pheno 
smells like straight up jack


----------



## skuba (Jun 1, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> good ol days, def not a bubba pheno
> smells like straight up jack
> View attachment 4914315


I have some Panama red x chem91 stashed away, I really hope it’s not jack flavors


----------



## Urijah710 (Jun 1, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> not necessary but id recommend cleaning up those lower bud sites and getting some air circulation as well as allowing the focus to the sites that receive adequate direct light, also if frequent drying is an issue why not use larger sized medium in future rounds? i can usually go a week without watering in a 20 or 30 (maybe not a week in 20s, but 4 or 5 days at least), given i use an organic soil mix which has considerable water retention (try moving a soaking wet 30 gal pot, i think i sprained my ankle at least once trying)


How much of the lowers do yall recommend removing? Ganna spend a couple hours doing that later tonight. Just not sure how much to remove. Should I only leave the top 3-5 bud sites on each branch and remove the rest? I do have a lot of circulation going on it just wasn't visible in the pics. I have a 6 inch filtered intake powered by a 6" vortex fan blasting air into the tent. I have a 12 in oscilating fan on the floor in a corner. I also have a 12" hurricane wall mount fan mounted to the side of the tent. Really appreciate all the advice!


----------



## the real mccoy (Jun 1, 2021)

skuba said:


> Zkittlez x bubblegum, flipping soon
> 
> View attachment 4914301
> 
> View attachment 4914302


Just harvest 2 bubblegum x zkittles! Soo dankeey!


----------



## BugattiOH (Jun 1, 2021)

the real mccoy said:


> Just harvest 2 bubblegum x zkittles! Soo dankeey!


Pix?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jun 1, 2021)

Urijah710 said:


> How much of the lowers do yall recommend removing? Ganna spend a couple hours doing that later tonight. Just not sure how much to remove. Should I only leave the top 3-5 bud sites on each branch and remove the rest? I do have a lot of circulation going on it just wasn't visible in the pics. I have a 6 inch filtered intake powered by a 6" vortex fan blasting air into the tent. I have a 12 in oscilating fan on the floor in a corner. I also have a 12" hurricane wall mount fan mounted to the side of the tent. Really appreciate all the advice!View attachment 4914335


You can clean them up a little bit further if you want, but it's not necessary and I highly doubt it will increase your yield or the flower size of the top colas at this point. If you leave that plant as is and you light it up well enough to where some decent penetration can occur then those lower buds will yield a decent amount and bump your yield up. I wouldn't recommend doing that on every type of plant, but chem and OG plants can grow some decently hard lower nugs especially when given even a little bit of decent light intensity. You just need to keep an eye out for hermaphrodite and intersex flowers if you do decide to keep anything below the fifth node.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Jun 2, 2021)

Chem D @73 days these make me feel a little bit better was not to happy with the Greasy Grape run


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 2, 2021)

When's the runtz and sherbet coming out?


----------



## Urijah710 (Jun 2, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> You can clean them up a little bit further if you want, but it's not necessary and I highly doubt it will increase your yield or the flower size of the top colas at this point. If you leave that plant as is and you light it up well enough to where some decent penetration can occur then those lower buds will yield a decent amount and bump your yield up. I wouldn't recommend doing that on every type of plant, but chem and OG plants can grow some decently hard lower nugs especially when given even a little bit of decent light intensity. You just need to keep an eye out for hermaphrodite and intersex flowers if you do decide to keep anything below the fifth node.


Thanks Mrsmokestacks! I'll just leave it as is this grow. I think I figured out why my bud growth has been slow/smaller. My flowering temps are averaging 74 degrees lights on where as I have been reading that around 85 degrees is optimal with led's. Hopefully since I'm just starting week 5 they will start packing on weight since I have just adjusted my temps..


----------



## LunarMOG (Jun 2, 2021)

Urijah710 said:


> Thanks Mrsmokestacks! I'll just leave it as is this grow. I think I figured out why my bud growth has been slow/smaller. My flowering temps are averaging 74 degrees lights on where as I have been reading that around 85 degrees is optimal with led's. Hopefully since I'm just starting week 5 they will start packing on weight since I have just adjusted my temps..


sounds like its enough air circulation, i think the first images you posted they seemed more denseley clustered, those inner nuglets near the center/main stalk annoy me so i clean them out so theyre not just growing into each other, but you shouldnt have any issues aside from possible hidden male flowers in the clusters like aforementioned


----------



## sadboy92 (Jun 2, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> When's the runtz and sherbet coming out?


Sherbet on GLO. Are there plans for Runtz too?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jun 2, 2021)

Urijah710 said:


> Thanks Mrsmokestacks! I'll just leave it as is this grow. I think I figured out why my bud growth has been slow/smaller. My flowering temps are averaging 74 degrees lights on where as I have been reading that around 85 degrees is optimal with led's. Hopefully since I'm just starting week 5 they will start packing on weight since I have just adjusted my temps..


I would definitely get your canopy temps up towards 80. 85 is a bit high IMHO, but shouldn't be terrible. Keep your light intensity up until they are done bulking. Around day 56/60 I start dimming mine and bringing temps down. Also, don't let your nighttime temps dip more than 10ish degrees Fahrenheit unless you are in the last couple weeks of bloom. Higher vpd will bulk flowers, but also increase risk of molds and mildews. Also, IME there is a tradeoff in quality (trichome/oil/terp production) when using VPD to achieve large flowers. I find a happy medium. Which for me is usually no higher than 82°F and no higher than 60% relative humidity if I can help it. Of course there's always a spike when the lights go off. It looks like you have enough air circulation to mitigate many of those issues though.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jun 2, 2021)

I could have sworn he explained his sherbet cut before.... I can’t find where the hell I saw that. Was it csi that said Orange sherbet? Or something like that. Anyways was happy to snag of giesel/sherb , should be great


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 2, 2021)

I’m good on seeds but strawberry cough x sherbet sounds nice. If he did strawberry cough X chem D or tk I would probably have to buy a pack


----------



## sadboy92 (Jun 2, 2021)

For lines like Forbidden Fruit and Sherbet that he doesn’t sell on his own website, are those even tested? So hard to find info about them


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Jun 3, 2021)

Hong Kong Phooey (dog shit x OFP)


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 3, 2021)

CrvenaZvezda said:


> Hong Kong Phooey (dog shit x OFP)
> 
> View attachment 4915503


what kind of nose on that ?


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Jun 3, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> what kind of nose on that ?


Straight up animal shit/rancid trash, it was slightly disturbing. I’ve never smelled anything like it nor had anyone that got a chance to sample. I grew it as a joke looking for a foul aroma but this was something else. 

That being said it was some of the best stuff I’ve grown, extremely potent yet well balanced and seemed to work wonders when I had headaches.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 4, 2021)

Hopefully flipping here shortly-

Fire OG x Bubba Kush- short and bushy 


TK x T1000- lanky like an OG, gonna flop like a mfer in flower.


----------



## slacker140 (Jun 4, 2021)

Anyone know of any currently working csi discount codes? Also his new urkle crosses just got posted on his website.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jun 4, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> Anyone know of any currently working csi discount codes? Also his new urkle crosses just got posted on his website.


He probably doesn't have one right now, but if you find one please post it here! I want to place an order, but I can wait for a sale.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jun 5, 2021)

CrvenaZvezda said:


> Straight up animal shit/rancid trash, it was slightly disturbing. I’ve never smelled anything like it nor had anyone that got a chance to sample. I grew it as a joke looking for a foul aroma but this was something else.
> 
> That being said it was some of the best stuff I’ve grown, extremely potent yet well balanced and seemed to work wonders when I had headaches.


I would like to echo some of what you said. I grew out one last year and it was a mutant plant. It did not smell rancid or gross it carried that urkle type smell with it. It had an absolutely instant head high. Turned my brain on in a good way. And left an awesome sweet incense smell in the air. I have another one in Veg no mutant traits I’m excited for this one because the lead structure is completely different. Hong Kong phooey rules!


----------



## Booga (Jun 5, 2021)

Sherbert S1 just hit humboldtcsi website for anyone interested.


----------



## higher self (Jun 5, 2021)

Mawi Wowie x Purple Urkel sounds interesting but I cant buy anymore seeds right now smh


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Jun 5, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I would like to echo some of what you said. I grew out one last year and it was a mutant plant. It did not smell rancid or gross it carried that urkle type smell with it. It had an absolutely instant head high. Turned my brain on in a good way. And left an awesome sweet incense smell in the air. I have another one in Veg no mutant traits I’m excited for this one because the lead structure is completely different. Hong Kong phooey rules!


I hope you find that dog shit leaner, those genetics have some special stuff.


----------



## Burton79 (Jun 5, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> He probably doesn't have one right now, but if you find one please post it here! I want to place an order, but I can wait for a sale.


I pulled the trigger on the Chem 91 #12 x Urkle. Purple dog bud is one of my favorites and I am stoked to see how the selected Chem 91 S1 impacts the cross. It was weird paying full price though. I usually wait for sales or go through GLO. Should be the last beans I buy for a while.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jun 5, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> I pulled the trigger on the Chem 91 #12 x Urkle. Purple dog bud is one of my favorites and I am stoked to see how the selected Chem 91 S1 impacts the cross. It was weird paying full price though. I usually wait for sales or go through GLO. Should be the last beans I buy for a while.


Yeah, I have my eyes on a few things right now from the Urkle drop. I just have too many beans right now to be paying full price LOL I sent him a few messages in the last couple months. Asking about various things from bulk packs, which he has sold me in the past, to coupon codes for a bulk order. No reply lol I think he thinks I was trying to rip him off when I mentioned all the Bubba packs that didn't pop LOL or maybe that just pissed him off. I thought I was pretty nice considering the terrible germ rate and the fact that I've only owned them for 3 years. Whatever though... Honestly, I have enough of my own seeds I've made that I need to run. I recently reversed a pure kush and my keeper la cheese and crossed them and selfed them. Plus I have like 15 packs of the TKS ones and a bunch of chem crosses. Now that I'm typing this I'm starting to second guess buying anymore seeds lol 
Has anybody here ran anything from people under the stairs? I haven't found a thread yet...


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 5, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Has anybody here ran anything from people under the stairs? I haven't found a thread yet...


Start one up for Chefro, I got a few mb15 x 4DD and Sour Dubb x 4DD I could pop to contribute


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jun 5, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Start one up for Chefro, I got a few mb15 x 4DD and Sour Dubb x 4DD I could pop to contribute


I got the sour dubb x 4dd and ecsd x 4dd. I was thinking about popping the ecsd x 4dd first. Let's do it! I'll be starting my next run in July. Pretty much all chem/og/purekush/sour/Diesel.


----------



## budman678 (Jun 5, 2021)

I just scooped:

OFP/T1000 / GSC

Loompa’s HB / TK

freebie: I’m cheese

pretty stoked as these are my first csi seeds


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jun 5, 2021)

budman678 said:


> I just scooped:
> 
> OFP/T1000 / GSC
> 
> ...


What is I'm cheese?


----------



## Mynameismyname02 (Jun 5, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> What is I'm cheese?


I think it was supposed to be UK Cheese (s1’s probably) and they got struck by autocorrect


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 5, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I could have sworn he explained his sherbet cut before.... I can’t find where the hell I saw that. Was it csi that said Orange sherbet? Or something like that. Anyways was happy to snag of giesel/sherb , should be great




saw this on IG, meangene chimed in as well


----------



## OG Doge (Jun 6, 2021)

Just grabbed a pack of the Purple Urkle #103 x Purple Urkle. Glad these came out because I was about to get OFP Fem2 to search for Urkle phenos. I need some bomb ass purp in my life and it is hard to find, hopefully these get me closer to my goal.


----------



## Burton79 (Jun 6, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Just grabbed a pack of the Purple Urkle #103 x Purple Urkle. Glad these came out because I was about to get OFP Fem2 to search for Urkle phenos. I need some bomb ass purp in my life and it is hard to find, hopefully these get me closer to my goal.


Looking forward to seeing what you get out of those. The urkle terps are intoxicating. I love that CSI is crossing select S1's back to the original.


----------



## slacker140 (Jun 6, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> He probably doesn't have one right now, but if you find one please post it here! I want to place an order, but I can wait for a sale.


Same here, there's quite a few I want that look like they'll be great but just can't do full price yet when I've got so many unopened packs from previous sales.


----------



## higher self (Jun 6, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> Anyone know of any currently working csi discount codes? Also his new urkle crosses just got posted on his website.


Be dope if there was a sale going on with the drop. To be honest he didn't have jack on the site during 420 sale


----------



## higher self (Jun 6, 2021)

Zkittlez x Trinity starting to put out some terps. Smells like that perfume mothballs smell like in Chem. Not a lot of stretch on this one either, I should have vegged longer but I got clones doing that now. Not 100% sure its going to smell like Chem but I just ran Chem Soda Cookies fairly recently so I know the scent.


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 7, 2021)

Underdog urkle after a nice hang
Don't sleep on his purple urkle line


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 7, 2021)

T1000:Fallen Soldier….Rock hard buds, like the other t1000 fallen I had, definetly the same cross, looks like a triangle kush cross….This one better then the last..Looks decent


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jun 7, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> T1000:Fallen Soldier….Rock hard buds, like the other t1000 fallen I had, definetly the same cross, looks like a triangle kush cross….This one better then the last..Looks decent
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918288View attachment 4918289


Your outdoor stuff always looks killer, nice work man . Nothing beats good outdoor


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 7, 2021)

THCbreeder said:


> Well well well . Just finished my first run of Mendo purple urkel and was delightfully pleased . Anybody grown smoked any CSI ? Any news upcoming drops post here. I got some purple snow going which is humboldt snow X purple urkel for my second run . Here are a few shots of run number 1


Nice pics, looks quality. I was up in the triangle for a while. O live in MA. now, always wanted some of the original skunk we'd get down in San Diego from up there.
I'm looking for some of "The Smugglers" original strain.


----------



## Wayne55 (Jun 7, 2021)

Durban poison s1 day 42 and we've got some developments.

1. 90% of the grow is on yoyos. Not the strongest limbs but stuff is bulking too.

2. Foxtailing seems to be in its genes. I'm not hating it.

3. Out of the 4 plants I kept there's really 2 types. Cones and non-cones, as far as the bud looks.




My Temps are 74F light off and 81F lights on using led. So I really think the foxtailing is genetic, its also all over not just the tops. I just know they have a long way to go and hope it doesn't get too bad.


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 8, 2021)

You dont have that long to go....like 3 weeks....durban is a 9 week strain even though its sativa


----------



## thepiks (Jun 8, 2021)

CrvenaZvezda said:


> I hope you find that dog shit leaner, those genetics have some special stuff.


Hi buddy, just shot you a Dm. Ty!


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 8, 2021)

Just ordered my first CSI gear. TK S1 and Trinity x GSC. Had a Trinity cut in the 90s, was dank. Should be a nice bushy cross. Have an awesome day everyone. Oh and from a sep site Chem D x GSC


----------



## higher self (Jun 8, 2021)

Finally got a male showing on Santa's Side Bitch (Irene x Xmas Bud), looks almost identical to Irene S1 & smells pretty good. Took a cutting so should have a clone by next wk. Can't wait to have some more Irene regs to play with, definitely my favorite OG!



timmah1979 said:


> Just ordered my first CSI gear. TK S1 and Trinity x GSC. Had a Trinity cut in the 90s, was dank. Should be a nice bushy cross. Have an awesome day everyone. Oh and from a sep site Chem D x GSC


I really think CSI Trinity cut has Chem 91 in it. My Zkittlez x Trinity is smelling & looking like it has Chem in the genetics. How would you describe the cut you used to have?


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 8, 2021)

higher self said:


> Finally got a male showing on Santa's Side Bitch (Irene x Xmas Bud), looks almost identical to Irene S1 & smells pretty good. Took a cutting so should have a clone by next wk. Can't wait to have some more Irene regs to play with, definitely my favorite OG!
> 
> 
> 
> I really think CSI Trinity cut has Chem 91 in it. My Zkittlez x Trinity is smelling & looking like it has Chem in the genetics. How would you describe the cut you used to have?


Honestly I was in my late teens and didn't know any better at the time. I just remember short bushy plants, fat golf balls nugs, piney earthy smell. Sorry I count be more specific!


----------



## higher self (Jun 8, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Honestly I was in my late teens and didn't know any better at the time. I just remember short bushy plants, fat golf balls nugs, piney earthy smell. Sorry I count be more specific!


Thanks & no worries. The plants are definitely short & bushy. Glad someone else got something with Trinity in it, if I like this cross might pick up another, seems like their getting slept on.


----------



## OG Doge (Jun 8, 2021)

higher self said:


> Thanks & no worries. The plants are definitely short & bushy. Glad someone else got something with Trinity in it, if I like this cross might pick up another, seems like their getting slept on.


I have 4 packs of Trinity x GSC waiting to be popped and pheno hunted.


----------



## higher self (Jun 8, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> I have 4 packs of Trinity x GSC waiting to be popped and pheno hunted.


Hell yeah! I was Just telling Tim, I've got Trinity x Birthday Cake from Rado should be similar to that cross minus the Cherry Pie. I'd probably get the TK or Irene Trinity next.


----------



## OG Doge (Jun 8, 2021)

higher self said:


> Hell yeah! I was Just telling Tim, I've got Trinity x Birthday Cake from Rado should be similar to that cross minus the Cherry Pie. I'd probably get the TK or Irene Trinity next.


Yeah I ordered 3 packs from CSI got 1 free and also have a Trinity x Chem D pack for free that I can not wait to run.


----------



## higher self (Jun 8, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Yeah I ordered 3 packs from CSI got 1 free and also have a Trinity x Chem D pack for free that I can not wait to run.


Thats cool he just didn't give you a random ass freebie pack. Well I only have one plant/pheno going but I feel like its closely related to Chem & I know Zkittlez isn't supposed to be like this. Be great if we could get some clarification on the Trinity cut but I guess thats what this community it for. Gotta grow to know!


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 8, 2021)

La kush /headband x TK


----------



## Wayne55 (Jun 8, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> You dont have that long to go....like 3 weeks....durban is a 9 week strain even though its sativa


I would love 3 weeks to finish but it just looks so far from being done. I was estimating another month or maybe even 6 weeks?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 8, 2021)

Took down my TK S1's from their clone run.
Getting down and dirty.

Typical OGK skinny stems that make bud flop a constant battle.
Great yield with lots of medium nugs.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 8, 2021)

I also pulled down the Chem D S1's from clone.
Smells range from an oniony Chem D to an exact Chem D halitosis funk.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 8, 2021)

Yum @Bakersfield


----------



## higher self (Jun 8, 2021)

Stickkkky Fingerrrs. Hands look like @Bakersfield is doing an oil change lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 8, 2021)

higher self said:


> Stickkkky Fingerrrs. Hands look like @Bakersfield is doing an oil change lol


Sticky fingers and coco coir. 
I was covered in it this morning.


----------



## Sveeno (Jun 8, 2021)

A coupleAj sour d x T1000. One hard aj the other very t1000


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 9, 2021)

Anyone ever smoke or grow cherry ak? Cherry ak x sunset sherbet sounds dank I might have to grab a pack.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jun 9, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> Anyone ever smoke or grow cherry ak? Cherry ak x sunset sherbet sounds dank I might have to grab a pack.


no, but i wager its phenomenal based on the clone of cherry ak x purple punch i was given last year to put outside. large dense nugs, no mold, very large trichome heads and super stoney. bit mellow terps, kind of earthy/garlic, but visually stunning and potency to back it up. very smooth smoke too, im a fan. ive got a few going again this year because they performed so well so i can do more r n d, i imagine the right crosses would have huge potential for fire buds/extracts


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 9, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> no, but i wager its phenomenal based on the clone of cherry ak x purple punch i was given last year to put outside. large dense nugs, no mold, very large trichome heads and super stoney. bit mellow terps, kind of earthy/garlic, but visually stunning and potency to back it up. very smooth smoke too, im a fan. ive got a few going again this year because they performed so well so i can do more r n d, i imagine the right crosses would have huge potential for fire buds/extracts


I've heard it does great outdoors. When did it finish for you?


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 9, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> Anyone ever smoke or grow cherry ak? Cherry ak x sunset sherbet sounds dank I might have to grab a pack.


No but I have a pack im sitting on that's (cherry AK-47 x pomegranate kush) x chems sis.......its called sour soda....apparently the cherry ak and pomegranate kush make strawberry soda terps.....so it will be interesting crossed with a chem.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 9, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> La kush /headband x TK
> View attachment 4918934View attachment 4918935


That has some very nice structure.


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 9, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> Anyone ever smoke or grow cherry ak? Cherry ak x sunset sherbet sounds dank I might have to grab a pack.


It is not sunset sherbert. CSI has made this clear. GLO is calling it under the wrong name for sales..... don't get me wrong I still bought some, but I know I'm buying sherbert and not sunset. I just want everyone to be aware what glo is doing. Ill still buy seeds but just know what you are really buying


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That has some very nice structure.


I thought so too


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (Jun 9, 2021)

Grew out two Meep Meep freebies. Pulled both at 65 days, which may have been early but have a vacation coming up so it had to be done. The green pheno was a more sweet, fruity/blueberry-ish vibe and the purple pheno is kind of skunky (not sure if that’s the right descriptor, but it’s pungent) with a little chemical fruit smell hidden in the back, super smelly. This was my first CSI grow, so I’m pretty happy with it.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 9, 2021)

pepe_le_pewke said:


> Grew out two Meep Meep freebies. Pulled both at 65 days, which may have been early but have a vacation coming up so it had to be done. The green pheno was a more sweet, fruity/blueberry-ish vibe and the purple pheno is kind of skunky (not sure if that’s the right descriptor, but it’s pungent) with a little chemical fruit smell hidden in the back, super smelly. This was my first CSI grow, so I’m pretty happy with it.
> View attachment 4919935View attachment 4919936View attachment 4919937


Looks bomb, I loved my Meep Meep from last year


----------



## skuba (Jun 9, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> Anyone ever smoke or grow cherry ak? Cherry ak x sunset sherbet sounds dank I might have to grab a pack.


I’ve smoked it, it was really bomb and very frosty, that’s about all I remember about it though


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 9, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> Anyone ever smoke or grow cherry ak? Cherry ak x sunset sherbet sounds dank I might have to grab a pack.


I read it has one of the highest terpene percentage. I was eyeing that too bet it's tasty


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 9, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> It is not sunset sherbert. CSI has made this clear. GLO is calling it under the wrong name for sales..... don't get me wrong I still bought some, but I know I'm buying sherbert and not sunset. I just want everyone to be aware what glo is doing. Ill still buy seeds but just know what you are really buying


Sherbet > Sunset

I’ve had both cuts in my garden and only Sherbet is still here.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jun 9, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> I've heard it does great outdoors. When did it finish for you?


early - mid oct, not the earliest but earlier than most, I'd say



dr.panda said:


> La kush /headband x TK


according to something i recently heard on the interview with mr hemphill, the la kush headband cut is the diesel leaner that most sounds like the headband i experienced from norcal... phenomenal herb, one of my all time favorites... does anyone know if its any other csi releases, preferably available somewhere?



Gemtree said:


> I read it has one of the highest terpene percentage. I was eyeing that too bet it's tasty


bizarre since the person i received the cherry ak x ppunch literally dropped it from lack of terps, probably just a lackluster plant because i would assume the pedigree was on point


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 9, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> early - mid oct, not the earliest but earlier than most, I'd say
> 
> 
> according to something i recently heard on the interview with mr hemphill, the la kush headband cut is the diesel leaner that most sounds like the headband i experienced from norcal... phenomenal herb, one of my all time favorites... does anyone know if its any other csi releases, preferably available somewhere?
> ...


Think I read it from Rev at kingdom organic. Could have just been the ones he worked with


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 9, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> early - mid oct, not the earliest but earlier than most, I'd say
> 
> 
> according to something i recently heard on the interview with mr hemphill, the la kush headband cut is the diesel leaner that most sounds like the headband i experienced from norcal... phenomenal herb, one of my all time favorites... does anyone know if its any other csi releases, preferably available somewhere?
> ...


Yes this is supposed to be more in the diesel side of the family. Notsodog and meangene both have it. It was used to create rootbeer. Its the least spread around "headband" as far as I know with a few people having her. But it sounds like the headband we have all be looking for.


----------



## skuba (Jun 10, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> early - mid oct, not the earliest but earlier than most, I'd say
> 
> 
> according to something i recently heard on the interview with mr hemphill, the la kush headband cut is the diesel leaner that most sounds like the headband i experienced from norcal... phenomenal herb, one of my all time favorites... does anyone know if its any other csi releases, preferably available somewhere?
> ...


The lack of terps is from the purple punch most likely, very mediocre smoke imo


----------



## vchavez (Jun 10, 2021)

CrvenaZvezda said:


> I hope you find that dog shit leaner, those genetics have some special stuff.


Bro do you have IG ? I sent you a PM, but dont know if you are receiving my messages !


----------



## higher self (Jun 10, 2021)

My tiny Trinity x Zkittlez, def needs a good veg on these. Still has a sweet mothball scent now a fruity pebbles smell is coming in. Its ok, was expecting something a bit different but its only one seed. This plant reminds me of CSI's Nuclear Snow (Chem 91 x Humboldt Snow) just with some fruity terps


----------



## LunarMOG (Jun 10, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Yes this is supposed to be more in the diesel side of the family. Notsodog and meangene both have it. It was used to create rootbeer. Its the least spread around "headband" as far as I know with a few people having her. But it sounds like the headband we have all be looking for.


seems like csi is using that cut as well? ear to the ground


----------



## quiescent (Jun 11, 2021)

I used to see lbs of the headband in question in the Midwest, 2010-2013ish. Someone in that supply chain got popped and I haven't seen it often since. Lots of the loompa and sour-og-chems labeled improperly in it's place.

Funny how everyone has a cut until magically no one has it.


----------



## Burton79 (Jun 11, 2021)

I remember that headband era. There was a lot of it and everyone loved it.


----------



## OG Doge (Jun 11, 2021)

I have been smoking this AJ Sour x Triangle for a few weeks now and it is a top notch hybrid. Super head high then mellows out to a nice kush chill.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jun 11, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> I have been smoking this AJ Sour x Triangle for a few weeks now and it is a top notch hybrid. Super head high then mellows out to a nice kush chill.View attachment 4921176


did you run more than one pheno? mr humboldt hooked up a pack of those on an order, was pretty impressed by the lineage and stoked to hop in sooner or later


----------



## OG Doge (Jun 11, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> did you run more than one pheno? mr humboldt hooked up a pack of those on an order, was pretty impressed by the lineage and stoked to hop in sooner or later


yeah got a few phenos, all of them good. The Triangle leaners are my favorite.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 12, 2021)

pepe_le_pewke said:


> Grew out two Meep Meep freebies. Pulled both at 65 days, which may have been early but have a vacation coming up so it had to be done. The green pheno was a more sweet, fruity/blueberry-ish vibe and the purple pheno is kind of skunky (not sure if that’s the right descriptor, but it’s pungent) with a little chemical fruit smell hidden in the back, super smelly. This was my first CSI grow, so I’m pretty happy with it.
> View attachment 4919935View attachment 4919936View attachment 4919937


Both of those pheno look great, I really like the darker purple one


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Jun 12, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Underdog urkle
> View attachment 4905129View attachment 4905130


I just saw Nspecta post this and grabbed a pack! Any grow tips? Also snatched a pack of Sweet Pink Stink! Been waiting for these ones to come back for awhile. Saw he also dropped some selected cuts crosses. Can’t afford them all but that’s pretty exciting.


----------



## higher self (Jun 12, 2021)

Fire OG x Chem D x Bubba Kush at 26 days. Smells like a blend of Chem & Bubba, I like it a lot the Bubba on the backend is perfect!


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 12, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> I just saw Nspecta post this and grabbed a pack! Any grow tips? Also snatched a pack of Sweet Pink Stink! Been waiting for these ones to come back for awhile. Saw he also dropped some selected cuts crosses. Can’t afford them all but that’s pretty exciting.


Shes really easy to grow honestly. I just did a little low stress training. The other pheno i had before was wonderful too, you will find awesome stuff in that pack.


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Jun 12, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Shes really easy to grow honestly. I just did a little low stress training. The other pheno i had before was wonderful too, you will find awesome stuff in that pack.


Can you tell me anything about the Maui Wowie x Urkle or Wedding Cake x Urkle?? Know anyone who’s grown them or grown them yourself? I saw in a previous post you said his Wedding Cake is Cherry Pie x GSC.. both of those crosses are intriguing but I can’t find much info anywhere.


----------



## jackgonza (Jun 13, 2021)

That’s kinda weird his wedding cake would be cherry pie x gsc? That’s confusing, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## higher self (Jun 13, 2021)

I was going to get Forbidden Fruit x Wedding Cake but Glo never sent me an invoice. Kinda glad bc I already have Birthday Cake crosses from Rado


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 13, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> Can you tell me anything about the Maui Wowie x Urkle or Wedding Cake x Urkle?? Know anyone who’s grown them or grown them yourself? I saw in a previous post you said his Wedding Cake is Cherry Pie x GSC.. both of those crosses are intriguing but I can’t find much info anywhere.


I'll try and ask to clarify. I got that based on someone elses post on this thread that said they email and asked him.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 14, 2021)

Savage Urkle..Every seed sprouted and grows nicely, I have two more phenos in veg all the rest have been harvested…No keepers thus far…


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 14, 2021)

Mendo Purps S1 x Bubblegum


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 14, 2021)

GG4 x UK Cheese


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 14, 2021)

Irene OG x Lemon Party


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 14, 2021)

Wedding cake is wedding cake and birthday cake is birthday cake. Labeling has been fixed and he uses both.


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 15, 2021)

For everyone on this thread, this is direct from Caleb. Please don't bombard him with questions. He was nice enough to respond i know he is busy. 

originally was working with the Birthday Cake “Wedding Cake”…but I have both the Birthday Cake and Jbz Wedding Cake that I’ve been working with lately.

Hybrids with “Wedding Cake” from a year or two ago are with the Birthday Cake cut…but all recent ones are labeled properly now.


----------



## santacruztodd (Jun 15, 2021)

santacruztodd said:


> Got some Old Family Purple X GSC and T1000 X TK up and running mainlines. Using Coir/perlite 70/30 with 1 Tbsp/gallon mix One Shot by Nectar for the Gods. Using the Floragrow/micro/bloom suite for nutes. Have them tapered to 14:30 on the photoperiod for outdoor full0time placement June 1. Augmenting with indoor lights until that time.View attachment 4907931View attachment 4907932View attachment 4907933View attachment 4907934View attachment 4907935


The OFP x GSC is looking good-and it's only mid-June! Wish I had her in a 200 gal in Garberville, but oh well!


----------



## steelcanaries (Jun 15, 2021)

Opinions: Chem D is a chem hybrid and not a sister to the 91skva cut. The 91 is the one to buy s1 or hybrids of if you want the best terp profile. Not being able to ask Caleb or cats like JJNYC/top dawg questions totally sucks. Cookies/Sunset Sherb/Gelato are overhyped trash. Never seen an impressive batch. Humboldt CSI needs to add a credit card payment and search bar to the page.


----------



## higher self (Jun 15, 2021)

What about the Trinity tho, will he flip out if we ask about that now? Lol


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 15, 2021)

higher self said:


> What about the Trinity tho, will he flip out if we ask about that now? Lol


Flip out thats kind of harsh, Caleb is extremely chill and kind. Just busy af. He can't verify the trinity, thats why there is a * next to it. There's a few people thag say it is but he is unable to know for certain at this point.


----------



## higher self (Jun 15, 2021)

Just a joke Doc relax

I know he hadn't verify the Trinity but it says in the process. From what you're saying & how busy he is I guess we will never know but my plants should harvest before than lol. Wish there were S1's & not from Goat & Monkey


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 15, 2021)

higher self said:


> Just a joke Doc relax
> 
> I know he hadn't verify the Trinity but it says in the process. From what you're saying & how busy he is I guess we will never know but my plants should harvest before than lol. Wish there were S1's & not from Goat & Monkey


I figured, I would just hate for anyone to think Caleb would get made at them ... but really feel free to email him, I just know his responses can be hit or miss.

I think our best bet for trinity at the moment is for enough people to grow it out that have previously encountered trinity to tell for certain. I bet he has some s1 or plans to make some. He keeps alot back unreleased. I think twodogg seeds uses the trinity too and possibly came from him/friend so you could try asking him...


----------



## sirtalis (Jun 15, 2021)

I know most people post bud shots but I'm excited to have my CSI plants up and running. Should be putting them outside in a couple of weeks.

Trump's Candy
GSC x Zkittlez
Secret Service
Mendo Purple Urkle 3.5
Bubba Kush x T-1000
Durban Poison FS


----------



## FrankiesHaze (Jun 15, 2021)

steelcanaries said:


> Opinions: Chem D is a chem hybrid and not a sister to the 91skva cut. The 91 is the one to buy s1 or hybrids of if you want the best terp profile. Not being able to ask Caleb or cats like JJNYC/top dawg questions totally sucks. Cookies/Sunset Sherb/Gelato are overhyped trash. Never seen an impressive batch. Humboldt CSI needs to add a credit card payment and search bar to the page.


Fully Agree with your post. 

I’ve been telling Nspecta for years About a CC option


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 16, 2021)

That wedding cake x urkle sounds pretty nice. stopping myself from buying a pack for now


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 16, 2021)

steelcanaries said:


> Opinions: Chem D is a chem hybrid and not a sister to the 91skva cut. The 91 is the one to buy s1 or hybrids of if you want the best terp profile. Not being able to ask Caleb or cats like JJNYC/top dawg questions totally sucks. Cookies/Sunset Sherb/Gelato are overhyped trash. Never seen an impressive batch. Humboldt CSI needs to add a credit card payment and search bar to the page.


Nope. Pbud and shrunkva both refer to them as siblings on IG. They post rooms of chem d all the time and refer to it as goat. To those that have had both, most prefer the d, but many like both. I like d better than 91


----------



## higher self (Jun 16, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> I figured, I would just hate for anyone to think Caleb would get made at them ... but really feel free to email him, I just know his responses can be hit or miss.
> 
> I think our best bet for trinity at the moment is for enough people to grow it out that have previously encountered trinity to tell for certain. I bet he has some s1 or plans to make some. He keeps alot back unreleased. I think twodogg seeds uses the trinity too and possibly came from him/friend so you could try asking him...


Yeah I need to run the rest of this Trinity Zkittlez to get some more phenos & I'll probably snag the TK cross at one point. Thanks for the info!



Bodyne said:


> Nope. Pbud and shrunkva both refer to them as siblings on IG. They post rooms of chem d all the time and refer to it as goat. To those that have had both, most prefer the d, but many like both. I like d better than 91


What's up with Chem 4 still yet to run anything with that? I hear some folks say they like Chem 4 the best


----------



## steelcanaries (Jun 16, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Nope. Pbud and Skunk VA both refer to them as siblings on IG. They post rooms of chem d all the time and refer to it as goat. To those that have had both, most prefer the d, but many like both. I like d better than 91



I remember back in ‘09, growing a 16k room of Chem D for Joe Brand. P Bud came to trim and he was saying back then that he liked the D better cause it was stronger. Personally, I feel the nose on both the D and the 4 are terrible compared to the 91. The 91 is THE legendary breeder out of them all. Daywrecker and Sour Diesel enough said. I trust Skunkva cause he has the most experience but no one knows for sure what the true relationship of them all is. That’s why I put “opinions” in my post. I have talked with Caleb about this over the years and he thinks the 1-4 phenos and the Chem D are hybrids as well. He even says it in one of the pod casts he did. Anyway, different strokes for different folks. I’ll stick with the 91skva and you can keep the D. Hopefully one day we will know for sure through genetic testing. 

Speaking of Sour D...I just picked up a pack of top dawg Chem 91 x DNL bx. JJ thinks it’s possible to pull an original sour d type plant out that cross since he believes there is no Mass Super Skunk in the Sour D and the DNL is where all the stretch came from.

Cheers!


----------



## LunarMOG (Jun 16, 2021)

higher self said:


> Yeah I need to run the rest of this Trinity Zkittlez to get some more phenos & I'll probably snag the TK cross at one point. Thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with Chem 4 still yet to run anything with that? I hear some folks say they like Chem 4 the best


the "trinity" my friend sold me a z of was the funk, that was like 15 years ago, the day after a phish show though so i can barely recall anything except it glowing like gold when my buddy pulled it out of his stash on a morning when i had no clue if id see any decent bud anytime soon (anyone else recall those horrible times?) I remember it was somewhat fluffy, i believe it was skunky/sort of diesel, but i have no idea, he said it was from "white Rastas" up in norcal. hah... that probably didnt help anyone at all, but it was really dank. 

ive grown all three: 91, d, and 4.... imo 91 most resembled the sour d (obvious) but not as robust so i eventually dropped it based on the finickyness, the chem d was also notoriously finicky and didnt have the stretch of the 91, not to mention back then everyone thought the variegation was tobacco mosaic virus. IMO they had similar skunk funk diesel, though batch to batch was the main influence. I can totally see the chem d influence on the GMO cut, almost as if it turned down the skunk and turned up the garlic. when nailed, the chem d was insane, my homies in western mass always brought the dank chem d nugs w them to "gd events", i usually brought the sour from the next state over. i got a cut of the 4 later on (maybe 9 years ago?) and the thing about the 4 is it doesnt have the same chem diesel funk as the d or 91. more of a lemon cleaner with a hint of chem... at the time i had plenty of flavors like that (jack the ripper, super lemon haze, silver haze, silver kush (unknown origin)) so she didnt stick around, but i will say she was by far the easiest to grow for me... this could be to better grow skills, or condition of the cut, but she was tall and leggy with big foxy nugs. Def the best yielder for me, but not really what "gas" heads are lookin for. 4 was really good, and i would have kept her based on yield alone. chem sister is around as well and has been worked into many local lines but i never had the pleasure myself. Based on the original pbud/chemdog story... isnt it possible that all the chemdog seeds were not from the same father plant, or even mother plant? Unless all of the seeds were contained in the same nug, how can anyone say the bag of "dog weed" even contained all the same exact mother plant? it could have been a worked line with similar phenos and multiple pollen donors. They could also be from one female plant that self pollinated. Although i believe i heard chem himself say there was a male, but that doesn't eliminate the possibility of both female and male (or multiple of both) pollen donors. Pure conjecture here. Have a Grateful One people!


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 16, 2021)

Yea, even chemdog says the same thing, but it’s cool to see the old dogs still growin what they made and gettin excited bout it. Thing is much respect to Caleb, but didn’t he lose the argument over og with Ricky and over Irene too I thought, many moons ago on hg420? I do remember it was a great debate to see the real deal boys from diff regions throwing down genetic facts


----------



## higher self (Jun 16, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> the "trinity" my friend sold me a z of was the funk, that was like 15 years ago, the day after a phish show though so i can barely recall anything except it glowing like gold when my buddy pulled it out of his stash on a morning when i had no clue if id see any decent bud anytime soon (anyone else recall those horrible times?) I remember it was somewhat fluffy, i believe it was skunky/sort of diesel, but i have no idea, he said it was from "white Rastas" up in norcal. hah... that probably didnt help anyone at all, but it was really dank.
> 
> ive grown all three: 91, d, and 4.... imo 91 most resembled the sour d (obvious) but not as robust so i eventually dropped it based on the finickyness, the chem d was also notoriously finicky and didnt have the stretch of the 91, not to mention back then everyone thought the variegation was tobacco mosaic virus. IMO they had similar skunk funk diesel, though batch to batch was the main influence. I can totally see the chem d influence on the GMO cut, almost as if it turned down the skunk and turned up the garlic. when nailed, the chem d was insane, my homies in western mass always brought the dank chem d nugs w them to "gd events", i usually brought the sour from the next state over. i got a cut of the 4 later on (maybe 9 years ago?) and the thing about the 4 is it doesnt have the same chem diesel funk as the d or 91. more of a lemon cleaner with a hint of chem... at the time i had plenty of flavors like that (jack the ripper, super lemon haze, silver haze, silver kush (unknown origin)) so she didnt stick around, but i will say she was by far the easiest to grow for me... this could be to better grow skills, or condition of the cut, but she was tall and leggy with big foxy nugs. Def the best yielder for me, but not really what "gas" heads are lookin for. 4 was really good, and i would have kept her based on yield alone. chem sister is around as well and has been worked into many local lines but i never had the pleasure myself. Based on the original pbud/chemdog story... isnt it possible that all the chemdog seeds were not from the same father plant, or even mother plant? Unless all of the seeds were contained in the same nug, how can anyone say the bag of "dog weed" even contained all the same exact mother plant? it could have been a worked line with similar phenos and multiple pollen donors. They could also be from one female plant that self pollinated. Although i believe i heard chem himself say there was a male, but that doesn't eliminate the possibility of both female and male (or multiple of both) pollen donors. Pure conjecture here. Have a Grateful One people!


Thanks man that was very informative. Sounds like I'd pass on the Chem 4 as well tho I have some Sunshine 4 crosses to run. I like my Chem to smell like Chem, ran Chem Soda Cookies from Jaws & while it was good & terps were pleasant, I just don't like Chem mixed with fruity.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 16, 2021)

higher self said:


> Thanks man that was very informative. Sounds like I'd pass on the Chem 4 as well tho I have some Sunshine 4 crosses to run. I like my Chem to smell like Chem, ran Chem Soda Cookies from Jaws & while it was good & terps were pleasant, I just don't like Chem mixed with fruity.


My personal favorite is the Chem D, then the 4 and then the 91.
I'm not sure why you would skip on the Chem 4?
She definately smells like a Chemdawg with a bit more Pine Sol. 
A heavy hitter and good yielder

There are many Chem 4 crosses worth a mention.
Stardawg and Copper Chem I'm the most familiar with.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 16, 2021)

Pineapple x Forbidden Fruit 


HP13 x Zkittlez 

I pulled a herm plant from the HP13 x Zkittlez, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## higher self (Jun 16, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> My personal favorite is the Chem D, then the 4 and then the 91.
> I'm not sure why you would skip on the Chem 4?
> She definately smells like a Chemdawg with a bit more Pine Sol.
> A heavy hitter and good yielder
> ...


Honestly not a big Chem guy, I have liked OG's better especially the taste. I guess I would have to try to know if I like it or not. I have a pack of Copper Chem but its not on my to pop list anytime soon. Doesn't seem like too many differences imo for me to specifically grow a Chem 4 cross as I have a lot going & in the works, was just curious.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jun 16, 2021)

I


Bakersfield said:


> My personal favorite is the Chem D, then the 4 and then the 91.
> I'm not sure why you would skip on the Chem 4?
> She definately smells like a Chemdawg with a bit more Pine Sol.
> A heavy hitter and good yielder
> ...


I can't believe people sleep on the 4. I've had excellent s1's of her and a pheno of the branded bubba was so amazing I bought 8 packs. The keeper was one my top ten seed finds. I'm still smoking her. Perfume, pine, bubba, chem, hash, rolled into one.


----------



## quiescent (Jun 17, 2021)

higher self said:


> Honestly not a big Chem guy, I have liked OG's better especially the taste. I guess I would have to try to know if I like it or not. I have a pack of Copper Chem but its not on my to pop list anytime soon. Doesn't seem like too many differences imo for me to specifically grow a Chem 4 cross as I have a lot going & in the works, was just curious.


If you like og you'd definitely like the 4. It's probably the best in the chem line as far as plant traits for breeding go. Matter of fact, if I was gonna choose a chem to cross to og it would be the 4. It's the only chem cut I'm holding right now out of choice.


----------



## higher self (Jun 17, 2021)

quiescent said:


> If you like og you'd definitely like the 4. It's probably the best in the chem line as far as plant traits for breeding go. Matter of fact, if I was gonna choose a chem to cross to og it would be the 4. It's the only chem cut I'm holding right now out of choice.


Got ya. Tho I don't have access to clones. Be great if I did but I'm not trying to mess with Strainly lol



Mrsmokestacks said:


> I can't believe people sleep on the 4. I've had excellent s1's of her and a pheno of the branded bubba was so amazing I bought 8 packs. The keeper was one my top ten seed finds. I'm still smoking her. Perfume, pine, bubba, chem, hash, rolled into one.


That's what my Big Bad Bubba smells like


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 17, 2021)

Good day folks, looking forward to my first run of CSI gear, purchased TK s1 and TrinityXGSC. My cash was delivered Monday, I had provided tracking number and followed up Tuesday, but no response. This is direct from CSI site. Rado and another site turned things around very quickly. Should I just chill and wait a few days? seems like these cats are busy but I did send a decent amount of cash their way... Have a grateful day all. -T


----------



## quiescent (Jun 17, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Good day folks, looking forward to my first run of CSI gear, purchased TK s1 and TrinityXGSC. My cash was delivered Monday, I had provided tracking number and followed up Tuesday, but no response. This is direct from CSI site. Rado and another site turned things around very quickly. Should I just chill and wait a few days? seems like these cats are busy but I did send a decent amount of cash their way... Have a grateful day all. -T


Definitely gonna get your stuff, no worries.


----------



## Mynameismyname02 (Jun 17, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Good day folks, looking forward to my first run of CSI gear, purchased TK s1 and TrinityXGSC. My cash was delivered Monday, I had provided tracking number and followed up Tuesday, but no response. This is direct from CSI site. Rado and another site turned things around very quickly. Should I just chill and wait a few days? seems like these cats are busy but I did send a decent amount of cash their way... Have a grateful day all. -T


Yeah, he’s good, no need to worry. The email he sends you says it can be 2-10 days for shipping (usually much closer to 2 than 10) after receiving payment.

And once you get the package, the freebies should definitely make up for any extra waiting.


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 17, 2021)

Mynameismyname02 said:


> Yeah, he’s good, no need to worry. The email he sends you says it can be 2-10 days for shipping (usually much closer to 2 than 10) after receiving payment.
> 
> And once you get the package, the freebies should definitely make up for any extra waiting.


thanks you two for quick response. Im super stoked. And thanks to all on this thread contributing knowledge and insights! have a great day


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jun 17, 2021)

higher self said:


> Got ya. Tho I don't have access to clones. Be great if I did but I'm not trying to mess with Strainly lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's what my Big Bad Bubba smells like


I've said it before. That big bad Bubba sounds like a DANK mix. Wish they were available. I'd scoop em so fast!


----------



## higher self (Jun 17, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I've said it before. That big bad Bubba sounds like a DANK mix. Wish they were available. I'd scoop em so fast!


Think he said it wasn't released bc of herm rates so I'm watching mine like a hawk. The Bubba blends in soo smoothly, I see why he put Bubba in the name & not OG or Chem. I'm going to cross it with Irene Xmas Bud in next month or so to have some more seeds to play around with. I'll holla at you when I do!


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 17, 2021)

Got notification just now that CSI order processed. Also just got the GSCXChem D from seedshere, super fast from them. @Dividedsky looking forward to the above and TK, saw you called them out on another thread and helped make my selection. Peace!


----------



## OG Doge (Jun 17, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Got notification just now that CSI order processed. Also just got the GSCXChem D from seedshere, super fast from them. @Dividedsky looking forward to the above and TK, saw you called them out on another thread and helped make my selection. Peace!


I ran the Chem D x GSC and it was fire, a good yielder too.


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 17, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> I ran the Chem D x GSC and it was fire, a good yielder too.


How long she go? Bushy/stocky profile? Thx !


----------



## jackgonza (Jun 17, 2021)

higher self said:


> Think he said it wasn't released bc of herm rates so I'm watching mine like a hawk. The Bubba blends in soo smoothly, I see why he put Bubba in the name & not OG or Chem. I'm going to cross it with Irene Xmas Bud in next month or so to have some more seeds to play around with. I'll holla at you when I do!


That makes sense, I just culled a double take or double team, the Og x bubba freebie he gave out a year or so two ago for having a few pollen sacks, I still cloned it just in case it’s my environment, new room. Im gonna run it again but I’ll definitely keep this in mind


----------



## higher self (Jun 17, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> That makes sense, I just culled a double take or double team, the Og x bubba freebie he gave out a year or so two ago for having a few pollen sacks, I still cloned it just in case it’s my environment, new room. Im gonna run it again but I’ll definitely keep this in mind


How long into flower until it hermed on you?


----------



## jackgonza (Jun 17, 2021)

higher self said:


> How long into flower until it hermed on you?


Week 2


----------



## higher self (Jun 17, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> Week 2


That's a bummer. I had a recent herm on a plant about 2 wks in myself & I just culled the mom. Definitely worth another try with the clone just bc its CSI & those old freebies we're a lot better than current ones imo tho I do like the mystery aspect of the fallen soldiers


----------



## jackgonza (Jun 17, 2021)

higher self said:


> That's a bummer. I had a recent herm on a plant about 2 wks in myself & I just culled the mom. Definitely worth another try with the clone just bc its CSI & those old freebies we're a lot better than current ones imo tho I do like the mystery aspect of the fallen soldiers


Yeah I should add it was 1 of 3 I popped.


----------



## jackgonza (Jun 17, 2021)

higher self said:


> those old freebies we're a lot better than current ones imo tho I do like the mystery aspect of the fallen soldiers


I’m sad I missed out on the “snausages” those freebies looked extra special


----------



## higher self (Jun 17, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> I’m sad I missed out on the “snausages” those freebies looked extra special


What was that? That's good you got 2 extra beans on deck. Swear I had the worst luck trying to initially start the Big Bad Bubba, this was my last seed & nothing was going to stop me this time from flowering it out! Lol


----------



## higher self (Jun 17, 2021)

Trinity x Zkittlez day 31


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jun 17, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> That makes sense, I just culled a double take or double team, the Og x bubba freebie he gave out a year or so two ago for having a few pollen sacks, I still cloned it just in case it’s my environment, new room. Im gonna run it again but I’ll definitely keep this in mind


That og x Bubba had some amazing phenos. I ran 3 beans. Were the male bits down low? I stripped mine so didn't see any. All 3 seeds were in the top 5 or 10 of more than 60 seeds in my last run. Of course, I'm partial to chem, og, and bubba over anything with purple genetics... Which there were a lot of last run...


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 17, 2021)

Savage Purple x Old family Purple

Ripened up fast since the last pic 4 days ago so I figure I post a last pic of her…She shows signs of tk being that her buds are rocks…She smells like the other phenos and also grew structurally similar but shes clealy better then the ones before her….High Mildew Resistance..She will be re ran.
Every pheno has the same leaf structure

i have two more phenos to come


----------



## jackgonza (Jun 18, 2021)

higher self said:


> What was that? That's good you got 2 extra beans on deck. Swear I had the worst luck trying to initially start the Big Bad Bubba, this was my last seed & nothing was going to stop me this time from flowering it out! Lol


I think it’s ogx91chem, I saw pictures on here from a few people and wow…


----------



## OG Doge (Jun 18, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> How long she go? Bushy/stocky profile? Thx !


I took the Chem D x GSC at little over 9 weeks. Hard to tell on growth because I jammed 20 plants into a 4x4, they were all 2 ft tall defoliated sticks when I flipped them. Medium sized rock hard nugs that kept weight, excellent bag appeal, not the strongest nose but good. Flavors were chemmy up front with baked goods on the exhale, very very stoney.


----------



## OG Doge (Jun 18, 2021)

Dried nug shot is all I could find.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 19, 2021)

Pinks and purps, lol. Caleb must be getting bored


----------



## BongChoi (Jun 19, 2021)

I know this is not indicative of much but I just opened up a paper pack Ghost OG x Snow the other day, 1/1 first seed germed and is above soil. Just a small 6 plant rec grow so I also planted Bubbas Bad Bitch, PHK x T1000, Good Ol Days, Z-1000 #7 x Forbidden Fruit, Lemon Tree x UK Cheese to round out the flavors for this year.


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 19, 2021)

Mynameismyname02 said:


> Yeah, he’s good, no need to worry. The email he sends you says it can be 2-10 days for shipping (usually much closer to 2 than 10) after receiving payment.
> 
> And once you get the package, the freebies should definitely make up for any extra waiting.


Landed today. Top is what I actually bought. So yeah they kicked down a few freebies. Haha. Hard to see but anyone have experience with any? Have a great weekend!


----------



## jackgonza (Jun 19, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Landed today. Top is what I actually bought. So yeah they kicked down a few freebies. Haha. Hard to see but anyone have experience with any? Have a great weekend!


Damn he threw down! Thats awesome


----------



## 215roy (Jun 19, 2021)

I'm confused, if ofp is (urkle x tk) which are both clone only how does he have f2 seeds for sale?


----------



## slacker140 (Jun 19, 2021)

215roy said:


> I'm confused, if ofp is (urkle x tk) which are both clone only how does he have f2 seeds for sale?


It's ofp x ofp


----------



## higher self (Jun 19, 2021)

215roy said:


> I'm confused, if ofp is (urkle x tk) which are both clone only how does he have f2 seeds for sale?


"
These Feminized F2’s are a combination of seven of my favorite Old Family Purple cuts crossed to Red Beard of Tigard Farms select Old Family Purple cut, the T-1000 a.k.a Trump 1000."


----------



## 215roy (Jun 19, 2021)

higher self said:


> "
> These Feminized F2’s are a combination of seven of my favorite Old Family Purple cuts crossed to Red Beard of Tigard Farms select Old Family Purple cut, the T-1000 a.k.a Trump 1000."


Thanks for the quick reply guys but wouldn't that make them S2's or something? The reason I ask is cus I thought I seen t1000 s1s which would be ofp S2s as well


----------



## higher self (Jun 19, 2021)

215roy said:


> Thanks for the quick reply guys but wouldn't that make them S2's or something? The reason I ask is cus I thought I seen t1000 s1s which would be ofp S2s as well


I thought it would be s2 if you were working from s1's 1st but those cuts are all F1's just fems


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jun 19, 2021)

215roy said:


> Thanks for the quick reply guys but wouldn't that make them S2's or something? The reason I ask is cus I thought I seen t1000 s1s which would be ofp S2s as well





higher self said:


> I thought it would be s2 if you were working from s1's 1st but those cuts are all F1's just fems


He's right, think of it like any other F2, they're siblings. If it's S1/2 then it would be the exact same clone reversed and pollenating itself. In the F2's case it's the sibling being reversed and pollenating the sibling hence the F2 (but feminized)


----------



## OG Doge (Jun 19, 2021)

All this S1 talk reminded me that I need to grab a couple packs of Sherbert S1.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jun 19, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> All this S1 talk reminded me that I need to grab a couple packs of Sherbert S1.


Have you tried the Sherbert? I know it's not the same as sunshet sherb and i'm curious about Sherbert's lineage and information


----------



## OG Doge (Jun 19, 2021)

skuba said:


> The Sherbet is a green plant and is way different than the sunset which finishes purple and is very similar to gsc. Sherb (non sunset) has an awesome orange sherbet flavor and is way better than sunset IMO. Very terpy and better high than the sunset, which is all looks and not much power.
> 
> Sherbet Clone
> 
> View attachment 4781928


----------



## higher self (Jun 20, 2021)

Santa's Bad Bitch all showing sex got 3 females & 3 males. One male smells like Irene, not as much as the S1 but enough to use in crossing the two + the structure is similar as well. Got one female that's on par with that male, the rest are more solid in the stems & giving of different smells.

Got the two Santa's Side Bitch's mentioned cloned already, I cloned them before knowing the sex so it worked out. Looking to get the females in flower tent in a months time.


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Jun 21, 2021)

Holy Cola! I have a Sherbert x Irene running outside right now in a 30gal. This blurb and pic got me fired up! Just topped her today. She started out slowly but is gaining ground quickly. She’s only been outside for about 3 wks and has only been in the bed for 2.


----------



## higher self (Jun 21, 2021)

Big Bad Bubba at 35 days. Started out smooth blend of Chem & Bubba now its adding some gas to make my nostrils flare up. Just put another small clone in flower last wk & going to veg one out in a 1 gal. I can tell I will probably have this one around for awhile


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 21, 2021)

good ol days, around week 7ish. phat


----------



## Landrace_NJ (Jun 22, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> good ol days, around week 7ish. phat
> 
> View attachment 4928387


Looks amazing!!! What’s the nose like?


----------



## OVH (Jun 22, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> good ol days, around week 7ish. phat
> 
> View attachment 4928387


I just popped some of these, in curious what the smell is also. Looks like yield is decent, definitely has that old school bud structure.


----------



## jackgonza (Jun 22, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> That makes sense, I just culled a double take or double team, the Og x bubba freebie he gave out a year or so two ago for having a few pollen sacks, I still cloned it just in case it’s my environment, new room. Im gonna run it again but I’ll definitely keep this in mind


Just to make it clear, it was my environment causing my plants to herm, seeing a few more bananas on other plants I did some investigating and found my light timers weren’t synchronized, woooops!


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 23, 2021)

Landrace_NJ said:


> Looks amazing!!! What’s the nose like?





OVH said:


> I just popped some of these, in curious what the smell is also. Looks like yield is decent, definitely has that old school bud structure.


 
right now still getting some jack terps with a little mint/spice on the end, clears the nostrils for sure
shes in a 5gal/coco, only veg'd a month. extremely vigorous. just glad i didn't top her


----------



## sadboy92 (Jun 23, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> right now still getting some jack terps with a little mint/spice on the end, clears the nostrils for sure
> shes in a 5gal/coco, only veg'd a month. extremely vigorous. just glad i didn't top her


Seems this veg’s a lot faster than bubba


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 23, 2021)

yeah and flowers a lot longer. this looks like she's going to 10


----------



## OG Doge (Jun 23, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> right now still getting some jack terps with a little mint/spice on the end, clears the nostrils for sure
> shes in a 5gal/coco, only veg'd a month. extremely vigorous. just glad i didn't top her


Can confirm, all jack terps in Good ol Days. The ones I grew had a bubba bud structure and a slower veg but no kush terps or high, straight sativa buzz and flavor, reminds me of the trainwreck.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice to see Caleb have to check with crazy composer on the old high times chemdog article via 2008. Lol crazy composer on top of the game. Follow him for the real real grows, he’s now a licensed producer for Maine. At one time they were all at Icmag and part of the kings of the underground grows, then Caleb went to makin beans and crazy kept on growin dem cuts with documentation


----------



## Landrace_NJ (Jun 23, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> right now still getting some jack terps with a little mint/spice on the end, clears the nostrils for sure
> shes in a 5gal/coco, only veg'd a month. extremely vigorous. just glad i didn't top her


Nice! Will definitely be looking for updates. I have 9 beans tucked away. Was hoping for a yielder. Looks like it has potential. Hopefully the longer flower time is canceled out with a quicker veg.


----------



## Landrace_NJ (Jun 23, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Nice to see Caleb have to check with crazy composer on the old high times chemdog article via 2008. Lol crazy composer on top of the game. Follow him for the real real grows, he’s now a licensed producer for Maine. At one time they were all at Icmag and part of the kings of the underground grows, then Caleb went to makin beans and crazy kept on growin dem cuts with documentation


For sure!! Crazy has a great page. Seems super cool too.


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 23, 2021)

Air force 1


----------



## skuba (Jun 23, 2021)

Z x Bubblegum 20 days from flip, before and after defoliation (I missed a few). Definitely some variation in height, and they have super strong and flexible stems.


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 23, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Air force 1
> View attachment 4929522


Lower, middle, top? How does it yield? Your grow?


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 23, 2021)

Bubblegum S1....smells of sweet bubblegum....had a mintiness at first but thats gone away and has been replaced by a straight sweet smell....this is my 1st grow and this plant has been awesome to grow....ive beaten it up and it just keeps forgiving me.


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 26, 2021)

Shot of the whole plant lol excuse the size, 1st grow and expected a stretch, it didnt stretch at all lol....but I love the aroma, bud structure and plant growth....looks like I might get an ounce lol.....my poor Azure Haze is even smaller than this for the same reasons and I might get a 1/2 oz of that lol


----------



## Wayne55 (Jun 26, 2021)

Today makes 9 weeks of flower and 11 weeks from flip for the Durban s1 grow.

This picture doesn't accurately display the chaos that is the roof of this tent.



I'm in full on marionette mode with 31 yoyos in a 3x3. Two stakes are also in there with a dozen lines of garden wire as well. Limb support is really required with this one.



I might try and get a photo where the fat lower buds have no support, fully hanging down, but the foxtail is still curving and growing towards the light. It is pretty foxtaily and I did go slightly too heavy on the nutes for a short spell.

I'm still happy with the grow and looking forward to harvest but they won't be ready at the same time. Back right plant will be first in a week or two with front left plant not far behind. Front right and back left will be the longest and I don't have a good estimate of time yet. There's bud growth and they're heavy but still not a lot of swelling with lots of white hairs....TBD.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jun 27, 2021)

I see a lot of you all grew out that Panama red x bubba freebie. I am on week10 will probably take it to 12 it’s like a better smelling jack. Very desirable smell coming off that girl. Same with the WiFi x Chem D but that’s for a different terp, still amazing. And zero Herms on my Panama bubba.


----------



## OG Doge (Jun 27, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I see a lot of you all grew out that Panama red x bubba freebie. I am on week10 will probably take it to 12 it’s like a better smelling jack. Very desirable smell coming off that girl. Same with the WiFi x Chem D but that’s for a different terp, still amazing. And zero Herms on my Panama bubba.


I took mine 9 weeks because reasons and it came out like some strong ass Trainwreck, 12 weeks will be dank as fuck . I just pick up a cut of Thin Mint Cookies, if it is legit, I will be crossing it with all my CSI keepers. I have 3 packs of Good ol days to pop as well as 4 packs of Bubba S1s and those are just a fraction of the freebies on deck.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jun 27, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> I took mine 9 weeks because reasons and it came out like some strong ass Trainwreck, 12 weeks will be dank as fuck . I just pick up a cut of Thin Mint Cookies, if it is legit, I will be crossing it with all my CSI keepers. I have 3 packs of Good ol days to pop as well as 4 packs of Bubba S1s and those are just a fraction of the freebies on deck.


Where’s thin mints cookies from ive never grown that.


----------



## OG Doge (Jun 27, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Where’s thin mints cookies from ive never grown that.


Thin Mint Cookies is a clone only from 2009, supposedly Jiggas cookies cut. I used to grow it years ago, lost it and finally got it back. One of my and many others favorite cut of cookies. Strong, tasty (actually taste like cookies) and dense, she is picky though and PM prone so you have to stay on point.


----------



## OG Doge (Jun 29, 2021)

Some Sour Diesel x Triangle Kush 
Bomb as fuck


----------



## sadboy92 (Jun 30, 2021)

Can anyone speak about Chem 1? Little info on it but supposed to be more stimulating, have seen it in a TK cross


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 30, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Can anyone speak about Chem 1? Little info on it but supposed to be more stimulating, have seen it in a TK cross


CSI has talked about chem 1. Can't remember all the specifics, but I think there was a mix up between chem 1 and 2. He meant to keep 2, but actually kept 1. I think it was an interview/podcast, but I can't remember which one. So if you're bored, the answer is somewhere out there in a CSI interview. Hope that helps


----------



## LunarMOG (Jun 30, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Some Sour Diesel x Triangle Kush View attachment 4933552
> Bomb as fuck


is this listed as AJ Sour Diesel x TK?

im hoping because csi threw it in as a kickdown, lookin tron


----------



## OG Doge (Jun 30, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> is this listed as AJ Sour Diesel x TK?
> 
> im hoping because csi threw it in as a kickdown, lookin tron


Yes, AJ Sour Diesel x TK.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 30, 2021)

good ol days, man she just keeps stacking... personally not a fan of big buds


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 30, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> good ol days, man she just keeps stacking... personally not a fan of big buds
> 
> View attachment 4934218


I think it looks great !


----------



## Jug Stomper (Jun 30, 2021)

Anyone grow out the Triangle S1's lately? I am considering a pack and curious on how they yield and if anyone has got some super tasty triangle keepers out of them. Thanks.


----------



## kushiez (Jul 1, 2021)

rollinfunk said:


> CSI has talked about chem 1. Can't remember all the specifics, but I think there was a mix up between chem 1 and 2. He meant to keep 2, but actually kept 1. I think it was an interview/podcast, but I can't remember which one. So if you're bored, the answer is somewhere out there in a CSI interview. Hope that helps


It was on the Pot Cast I believe. He said it's more hazy/sativa leaning but just as potent as 2-4. He also said the buds were fluffier than the other Chems. I got a pack of the Chem #1 x TK but haven't popped any yet.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jul 2, 2021)

kushiez said:


> It was on the Pot Cast I believe. He said it's more hazy/sativa leaning but just as potent as 2-4. He also said the buds were fluffier than the other Chems. I got a pack of the Chem #1 x TK but haven't popped any yet.


I ran chem1 tk outdoors they were monsters for my short growing season. , large bud def on the fluffy side. Solid. Now I am going to explore the chem1 x chem d


----------



## sadboy92 (Jul 2, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I ran chem1 tk outdoors they were monsters for my short growing season. , large bud def on the fluffy side. Solid. Now I am going to explore the chem1 x chem d


I’ve seen a chem 4 x chem d, but chem 1 x chem d???


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Jul 2, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> I’ve seen a chem 4 x chem d, but chem 1 x chem d???





https://breedersdirectseedco.com/Chem-one-x-Chem-Dog



I've also seen it for sale recently at GLO.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jul 3, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> I’ve seen a chem 4 x chem d, but chem 1 x chem d???


Yeah I am always looking out for his chem1 hybrids. I haven’t flowered or smokes the 1 x D though yet.


----------



## Cola-C (Jul 3, 2021)

Howzit, this is my first CSI grow.
Popped 3 Chem D s1 seeds end of April. Got a weirdo runt and a fast grower that got sunburned and died. Here's the lone survivor - transplanted to 45gal, topped, and skirted in one shot on 6/21. Ready to explode all July.

On 6/21

Yesterday, 7/2


----------



## dr.panda (Jul 3, 2021)

Sherbert x lemon party
Mouth watering candy deliciousness


----------



## Landrace_NJ (Jul 3, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's a couple of Crude Fuels I have going.
> The others are dispersed through the canopy I'm not sure where at.
> These are on day 20 of flower and the bud set is looking good.
> View attachment 4781752


How did the crude fuel turn out?


----------



## chiguy23 (Jul 3, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Sherbert x lemon party
> Mouth watering candy deliciousness
> View attachment 4935749


I just popped a pack thinking it was Sunset Sherbert. Was kind of bummed at first, but I'm hoping to find something tasty. I grew 2 packs of lemon party s1 and they were straight lemon peel nose, and very frosty, but low yielders. Are your sherbet x lemon party's looking like low yielders?


----------



## Ickum (Jul 4, 2021)

chiguy23 said:


> I just popped a pack thinking it was Sunset Sherbert. Was kind of bummed at first, but I'm hoping to find something tasty. I grew 2 packs of lemon party s1 and they were straight lemon peel nose, and very frosty, but low yielders. Are your sherbet x lemon party's looking like low yielders?


I've got a pack of Lemon Party s1s waiting in the wings. I'm honestly looking for medicinal help over yield.

How would you say the effects were? Much appreciated.


----------



## higher self (Jul 4, 2021)

Big Bad Bubba at 7 weeks, it looks like Bubba imo.

Going to hit this cut with some Santa's Side Bitch polllen soon.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jul 4, 2021)

higher self said:


> Big Bad Bubba at 7 weeks, it looks like Bubba imo.
> 
> Going to hit this cut with some Santa's Side Bitch polllen soon.
> 
> ...


Looks like bubba buds on a more desirable structure IMO. Bet she smells great!


----------



## higher self (Jul 5, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Looks like bubba buds on a more desirable structure IMO. Bet she smells great!


Most definitely a better structure, doesn't grow slow or stretch out all crazy either. Its not pungent or the loudest but it's just a smooth blend of Bubba & Chem with a touch of gas.


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (Jul 5, 2021)

Apologies if this has been answered on a previous page, but does anyone know what the other Sour Diesel cut Nspecta uses in the Twin Turbo packs?


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Jul 5, 2021)

pepe_le_pewke said:


> Apologies if this has been answered on a previous page, but does anyone know what the other Sour Diesel cut Nspecta uses in the Twin Turbo packs?


I think it's a cut he got out of colorado .


----------



## Burton79 (Jul 6, 2021)

Ickum said:


> I've got a pack of Lemon Party s1s waiting in the wings. I'm honestly looking for medicinal help over yield.
> 
> How would you say the effects were? Much appreciated.


The Lemon Party S1 I grew produced very clear headed, light, and giggly type high. Not narcotic couch lock, but definitely a bit euphoric and stress relieving. Not racy. It is pretty unique. Others may have a totally different experience.


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (Jul 6, 2021)

ROCKTOTO said:


> I think it's a cut he got out of colorado .


Thanks man.


----------



## skuba (Jul 6, 2021)

Z x Bubblegum, 33 days from flip





Getting some very citrusy smells so far, dare I say sherbert-y?¿ We’ll see how they smell at the end


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 6, 2021)

Bubblegum S1.

I flowered too early but this baby smells amazing and the buds are looking awesome.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 6, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> View attachment 4938141
> View attachment 4938144
> 
> Bubblegum S1.
> ...


that's a pretty neat size, how long did you veg?


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 6, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> that's a pretty neat size, how long did you veg?


I vegged for about 4 weeks lol....2 weeks if you count the first few weeks as seedling stage.....1st grow problems lol

But for real even though I wanted a couple fat bitches (my azure haze is even smaller) I love the short skinny bitches that I can toss around but keep coming back to me 

Seriously though, they both smell amazing and I cant wait until theyre ready.....i already sprouted some seeds for my next grow:

Srouted so far: Rainbow Chip F2, 88G13 Hashplant and Amnesia Hazy Jones.

Waiting to sprout: GDP, Grape Ape and Jilly Bean F2


----------



## SIMIAN__RATICUS (Jul 7, 2021)

TK s1
(Fuel, Pine, Rubber)


----------



## SIMIAN__RATICUS (Jul 7, 2021)

TK x Cali-o

Cut her on day 68. 
Smelled orangey. One of the most potent ive ever grown.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 7, 2021)

SIMIAN__RATICUS said:


> TK x Cali-o
> 
> Cut her on day 68.
> Smelled orangey. One of the most potent ive ever grown.


Any issues with mold? I grew the sour diesel x Cali o and they were super mold prone. Have a pack of the tk X too, looks great man


----------



## SIMIAN__RATICUS (Jul 7, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Any issues with mold? I grew the sour diesel x Cali o and they were super mold prone. Have a pack of the tk X too, looks great man


Thanks. No mold issues at all. I have a pack of the sd/calio also. No idea when i'll get to it


----------



## SIMIAN__RATICUS (Jul 7, 2021)

TK x Cali-O


----------



## BongChoi (Jul 7, 2021)

Can anybody tell me which of these varieties favors or is sensitive to high light intensity? PHK x T-1000, Z-1000 x Forbidden Fruit, Ghost OG x Snow, Bubba x Irene, Panama x Bubba, Lemon Tree x UK Cheese. My grow area outside has a brighter and shadier spot so if anybody has any feedback that would be appreciated.


----------



## OG Doge (Jul 7, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Can anybody tell me which of these varieties favors or is sensitive to high light intensity? PHK x T-1000, Z-1000 x Forbidden Fruit, Ghost OG x Snow, Bubba x Irene, Panama x Bubba, Lemon Tree x UK Cheese. My grow area outside has a brighter and shadier spot so if anybody has any feedback that would be appreciated.


Idica leaning in shade, sativa leaning in sun.


----------



## thegrease (Jul 7, 2021)

I had some germination issues with a pack of Tahoe OG x Bubba Kush that I bought direct. I reached out, and he hooked me up big time with replacements! I was pretty blown away by his generosity and willingness to fix things.


----------



## skuba (Jul 7, 2021)

Just FYI, I have found a few male flowers on the lowers of Z x Bubblegum. They have all been sterile, but thought I should note. No light leaks here except some tiny pinholes in the tent, maybe that’s enough to do it, maybe it’s the genetics


----------



## burrheadd (Jul 7, 2021)

Anybody run Big bad Wolf I’ve got 4 outside I’ve been topping but they are getting huge 
Wondering if they’ll be done by mid October


----------



## jackgonza (Jul 7, 2021)

I think that’s a 10-12 week strain, so maybe early nov?


----------



## jackgonza (Jul 7, 2021)

Or late October


----------



## Cola-C (Jul 7, 2021)

Chem D s1


----------



## Shastafarian (Jul 8, 2021)

thegrease said:


> I had some germination issues with a pack of Tahoe OG x Bubba Kush that I bought direct. I reached out, and he hooked me up big time with replacements! I was pretty blown away by his generosity and willingness to fix things.


Thats Nspecta for ya and his homie Tigard will do the same thing both super dooper awesome guys I fux with so hard they are truly genuine no BS no hateraide or bitch shit. I had bought about 7 pks from FoundingFathers some Obama some CSI stuff but he messed up on the order and forgot 1 pk of mine which I was polite and said hey buddy I think you forgot my one pk of such in such and I had pics of the order so he said My total bad buddy I got you and some told me what else do you like for the troubles so I said maybe this or that no pressure though he sent me like 5pks some stuff that was out of his personal vault with Irene that even Nspecta forgot he made and was a little confused how I got lol but thats how special these dudes are and generous, so I spent even more with him because that kind of Love is hard to find these days. Another guy that did this was Envy genetics I had a few issues with a pack of GellyBellies and he said don't trip bro sent me more of those plus 2 other packs of bomb. I couldn't say enough good about all 3 dudes. Genuine good people.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 8, 2021)

Fire OG x Bubba 
Still looking for the Fire OG in this one lol


----------



## jackgonza (Jul 10, 2021)

OG x Bubba


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jul 10, 2021)

Popped a pack of underdog urkle, had 6/7 germ not sure what happened to the last one, but still put her in the dirt.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 11, 2021)

I still have 6 secret service in veg going to take cuts and run them. I want to start exploring csi's varieties of purp strains, T-1000, Obama kush, purp urkle, and even zkittlez- the different mashups of crosses of these strains, see difference between one strain as pollen donor and mother differ.


----------



## RancidDude (Jul 11, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I still have 6 secret service in veg going to take cuts and run them. I want to start exploring csi's varieties of purp strains, T-1000, Obama kush, purp urkle, and even zkittlez- the different mashups of crosses of these strains, see difference between one strain as pollen donor and mother differ.


Bro still hoarding these tk x t1000 if I find a keeper anywhere near my first it's over with. Literally the loudest plant I ever grew. Smelled outside with filters. Had to buy ona gel mother-in-law was having a come apart


----------



## sirtalis (Jul 11, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> OG x Bubba


Beautiful. 0 out of 7 of these germed for me, pretty bummed because OG and Bubba are two of my favorite strains.


----------



## sirtalis (Jul 11, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I still have 6 secret service in veg going to take cuts and run them. I want to start exploring csi's varieties of purp strains, T-1000, Obama kush, purp urkle, and even zkittlez- the different mashups of crosses of these strains, see difference between one strain as pollen donor and mother differ.


Good call, I'm exploring some of Nspecta's purps this year with my outdoor grow:
T1000 x Bubba
Mendo Purple Urkle 3.5
T1000 x Zkittlez (Trumps Candy)
Secret Service


----------



## DEXTERxMORGAN (Jul 11, 2021)

Speakeasy has some CSI for $65


----------



## OG Doge (Jul 11, 2021)

DEXTERxMORGAN said:


> Speakeasy has some CSI for $65


Just grabbed some Chem 91 x T-1000, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DEXTERxMORGAN (Jul 11, 2021)

No prob


----------



## jackgonza (Jul 11, 2021)

Here’s a little bit on the “Maui wowie” Nspectas using, I asked him if it was the same Maui cut Notsodog has and he replied


“The Maui cut I used has been held by a couple friends who acquired it in Southern Humboldt in the late 90’s…it was supposedly brought from Hawaii back in the 90’s sometime. It’s definitely different from Notso’s Maui as I do have both. 

This Maui is tropical fruity, decently frosty & chunky with a 9-10 week flowering time.”


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Jul 11, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> Here’s a little bit on the “Maui wowie” Nspectas using, I asked him if it was the same Maui cut Notsodog has and he replied
> 
> 
> “The Maui cut I used has been held by a couple friends who acquired it in Southern Humboldt in the late 90’s…it was supposedly brought from Hawaii back in the 90’s sometime. It’s definitely different from Notso’s Maui as I do have both.
> ...


Nice.. been wondering about this one. Thanks for posting!

Side bar - Here’s my Sherbert x Irene so far this season


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 12, 2021)

I ain’t going to lie, so far from csi I only grew the purple sherb and it kept the same smell from veg to harvest. My point is I grown different breeders work and while the price is cheaper and good sounding genes they are still inconsistent, I say that because my triangle x forbidden fruit stank so good in veg! And they both have the same structure, purple sherb is the most potent I’ve grown so far and I believe from now on it’s only clones and csi I’ll be fucking with (oh briscos banana punch is just as funky) just saying.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jul 12, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> Nice.. been wondering about this one. Thanks for posting!
> 
> Side bar - Here’s my Sherbert x Irene so far this season
> View attachment 4941490


This is my favorite grow report so far. Growing on the roof. I want to smoke that bud.


----------



## OG Doge (Jul 12, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> I ain’t going to lie, so far from csi I only grew the purple sherb and it kept the same smell from veg to harvest. My point is I grown different breeders work and while the price is cheaper and good sounding genes they are still inconsistent, I say that because my triangle x forbidden fruit stank so good in veg! And they both have the same structure, purple sherb is the most potent I’ve grown so far and I believe from now on it’s only clones and csi I’ll be fucking with (oh briscos banana punch is just as funky) just saying.


That is why you pheno hunt, there are hundreds of possibilities in polyhybrid crosses.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 12, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> That is why you pheno hunt, there are hundreds of possibilities in polyhybrid crosses.


Yeah sounds good but I’m limited room so I need fire cuts and so like I said so far csi ( fingers crossed) the two I grew look and smoke the same


----------



## OG Doge (Jul 12, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Yeah sounds good but I’m limited room so I need fire cuts and so like I said so far csi ( fingers crossed) the two I grew look and smoke the same


Understandable, outside clones cause me nothing but problems, it has to be something I really like to deal with it. I have found a keepable plant (not elite but bomb) i every pack I have popped of CSI, but some are better than others for sure. I got a solid keeper out of an AJSD x TK pack. Dense, frosty, potent, good flavor and excellent yield, It was the only pheno leaning TK.


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 12, 2021)

Picture of the main cola from my Bubblegum S1 I took last night......and yes that's a spider web coming off of it...ive had 3 spiders living inside my grow tent lol....well, mainly 2 spiders as one ate another one....so 2 spiders hanging around eating any enemies that try to invade my plants.

Im waiting on 2 decent sized nugs to finish and then this baby can be chopped. The two nugs still have white hairs waiting to turn. I cant wait. This smells spot on to the bubblegum at my local dispensary that made me want to get these seeds. Looks a lot like it too, but ill judge that when its dried cured and ready to fire up.


----------



## Burton79 (Jul 13, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I still have 6 secret service in veg going to take cuts and run them. I want to start exploring csi's varieties of purp strains, T-1000, Obama kush, purp urkle, and even zkittlez- the different mashups of crosses of these strains, see difference between one strain as pollen donor and mother differ.


Will be interested to see how those secret service turn out. Obama x Chem D produced beautiful buds, nice yield, great high, and excellent terps. Almost has a dank carbonated grape soda smell to it. I grew a mendo purple s1 as well. The terps on her were a mix of fruity grape and musk that is really nice. My only experience with urkle so far is purple dogbud and that is one of the best things I have ever smoked.


----------



## OG Doge (Jul 13, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> Will be interested to see how those secret service turn out. Obama x Chem D produced beautiful buds, nice yield, great high, and excellent terps. Almost has a dank carbonated grape soda smell to it. I grew a mendo purple s1 as well. The terps on her were a mix of fruity grape and musk that is really nice. My only experience with urkle so far is purple dogbud and that is one of the best things I have ever smoked.


Chem D x T1000 is a monster yielder and super potent. Flavors were all over the place but every pheno put you on your ass.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 13, 2021)

TK x T1000 week 3ish


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 14, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> TK x T1000 week 3ish
> View attachment 4943350


I have this pack and think this will be a fire strain. At 3ish weeks that bad girl is stacking nicely and frosting the fuck up


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Jul 14, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Bro still hoarding these tk x t1000 if I find a keeper anywhere near my first it's over with. Literally the loudest plant I ever grew. Smelled outside with filters. Had to buy ona gel mother-in-law was having a come apart


just be careful with the ona gel, it can make your buds taste soapy if too close to your grow.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 14, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I have this pack and think this will be a fire strain. At 3ish weeks that bad girl is stacking nicely and frosting the fuck up


I bought 10 packs of TK - T1000 cause I liked it so much


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 14, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> I bought 10 packs of TK - T1000 cause I liked it so much


That is one hell of a pheno hunt lmao


----------



## LunarMOG (Jul 14, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> I bought 10 packs of TK - T1000 cause I liked it so much


feelin lucky i snagged one before you got to them all


----------



## Cola-C (Jul 14, 2021)

Chem D s1 gearing up


----------



## BongChoi (Jul 14, 2021)

PHK x T-1000, starting to make big leaves.
Good Ol Days,
Lemon Tree x UK Cheese. Smells faintly of lemon tree flowers.


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 14, 2021)

anyone have any problems with their Mendo Purp S1's? one of mine are flowering under 18/6 right now


----------



## dr.panda (Jul 14, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> I bought 10 packs of TK - T1000 cause I liked it so much


you know whats up


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Jul 15, 2021)

skuba said:


> Z x Bubblegum, 33 days from flip
> 
> View attachment 4938129
> 
> ...


Very interested by this. I hesitate to make a selection, so keep us update


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 15, 2021)

Itchin to pull trigger on TK S1s. Last pack I need lol!
Seein if they last two weeks for pay day


----------



## OG Doge (Jul 15, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Itchin to pull trigger on TK S1s. Last pack I need lol!
> Seein if they last two weeks for pay day


If you order directly from CSI he gives you a month to make payment on your order before he cancels it. Order those seeds now if you want them.


----------



## dr.panda (Jul 15, 2021)

La kush x Triangle kush 
Day 64


----------



## dr.panda (Jul 15, 2021)

Sherbert x Lemon Party


----------



## Wayne55 (Jul 15, 2021)

Question: mendo purple x tk and mendo purple s1 x tk, which would be the better pack to pop if your just looking for a smoke stash? No breeding, cloning, etc. Just seed to bong in a 3x3.

the non s1 version would be the safer bet right?
What would you do?


----------



## Burton79 (Jul 15, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> Question: mendo purple x tk and mendo purple s1 x tk, which would be the better pack to pop if your just looking for a smoke stash? No breeding, cloning, etc. Just seed to bong in a 3x3.
> 
> the non s1 version would be the safer bet right?
> What would you do?


I would grow one or two of each. I think the selected S1 crosses CSI has going are fun and unique.


----------



## jackgonza (Jul 15, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> Question: mendo purple x tk and mendo purple s1 x tk, which would be the better pack to pop if your just looking for a smoke stash? No breeding, cloning, etc. Just seed to bong in a 3x3.
> 
> the non s1 version would be the safer bet right?
> What would you do?


In your case, I’d go with the mendo s1 x TK, He already did the selection (probably a huge selection) so your chances of getting fire in a 3x3 room are higher than if you were to just grow the initial mendo x tk cross. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 16, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> If you order directly from CSI he gives you a month to make payment on your order before he cancels it. Order those seeds now if you want them.


5150 tk x tk or tk x tk?


----------



## OG Doge (Jul 16, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> 5150 tk x tk or tk x tk?


5150 has been pheno hunted, probably less variation than the tkxtk, depends what you are looking for.


----------



## skuba (Jul 16, 2021)

Z x Bubblegum, 43 days of 12/12



Every plant is pretty different. Couple phenos here









When I open the tent it really does kinda smell like bubblegum. Up close the buds are developing more distinct smells. Fruity? Maybe. Sweet? Kinda. I think I’m starting to smell some Z on a couple, I really hope so


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 16, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> 5150 has been pheno hunted, probably less variation than the tkxtk, depends what you are looking for.


Whats special about the 5150 x tk i just popped 6


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 17, 2021)

bobdagrowah said:


> Whats special about the 5150 x tk i just popped 6


The 5150 tk was found by Caleb after some pheno hunting thru s1s


----------



## higher self (Jul 17, 2021)

Chopped my tiny Trinity x Zkittlez at 60 days. Has a decent fruity pebbles smell but nothing amazing. Did a lil quick dry with lower bud putting it on top of LED heatsink & it smokes like a sativa imo. It's uplifting, stimulating & gave me the giggles, wasn't expecting this type of high.

I still have a clone in veg but I'm flowering out the seed plant & it is a bit taller tho it did start to herm unlike the flowered clone. I think from the pleasant high I will run this one more time with clone. I just don't like how I have to veg the shit out of the plant bc it doesn't stretch much.


----------



## jackgonza (Jul 17, 2021)

bobdagrowah said:


> Whats special about the 5150 x tk i just popped 6


The Tk5150 is supposed to have a killer high
The Tk667 is supposed to be huge and frosty


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 17, 2021)

Killer high for the win


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 18, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> 5150 - he commented on one of his recent posts.
> Strong, potent , chunky triangle kush types with less variation then the s1s


5150 ^^^^^


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 18, 2021)

higher self said:


> I still have a clone in veg but I'm flowering out the seed plant & it is a bit taller tho it did start to herm unlike the flowered clone.


Any more info on the herming seed vs no intersex traits on clone?


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 18, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> anyone have any problems with their Mendo Purp S1's? one of mine are flowering under 18/6 right now


Try to clone/reveg her, you might have a crazy fast flowering pheno thats worth exploring. Or i could be high on the forums again.


----------



## higher self (Jul 18, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Any more info on the herming seed vs no intersex traits on clone?


Only my personal experience. This seed plant of Trinity x Zkittles threw a lot of balls on the lowers, had to strip it down pretty good. With the clone I left a lot of the lower growth as is. 

Had a seed plant from Greenpoint do same thing & plant from Rado hermed as well. Ran the seed plant 1st but I bet the clone from Rado won’t herm as I’ve experienced samething with OGKB x SSH from Rado. 

The weird thing is that the clones that didn’t herm were stressed more than seed plants. I’d accidentally leave UV light on more than a few times while lights off & no herms


----------



## jackgonza (Jul 19, 2021)

Obama kush hybrids are up on csi site, they say 8 seeds now instead of 7


----------



## higher self (Jul 19, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> Obama kush hybrids are up on csi site, they say 8 seeds now instead of 7


Yeah Dude at Founding Fathers made those packs. They probably come in Founding Fathers packaging


----------



## jackgonza (Jul 19, 2021)

HeadbandxChemD


----------



## jp68 (Jul 19, 2021)

Grabbed a pack of the Chem 91 x urkle from CSi . Been a long time but im curious on these S1 crosses and what they will do


----------



## higher self (Jul 20, 2021)

This Trinity Zkittlez is soo small won't be much of it to smoke or give it any kind of cure lol. Still impressed with the high though, definitely good for wake n back & day time use. Like I said terps weren't crazy but not bad either & it is fairly loud smelling just bland fruity smell not the "za za" I thought I would get for 1st Zkittlez cross grow. Cut at 60 days think I will let the seed plant go longer.

Got a Santa's Side Bitch (Irene x Xmas Bud) in flower now only a few days, about 12in clone hopefully gives a reasonable stretch. Have 2 other phenos still in veg that I will flip in another 2-3 wks or so. This one is going to be a banger, getting some nice Irene smells with a more solid structure no weak stems. Going to flower out the male I have & collect pollen for when I send Irene s1 through.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 22, 2021)

Fire OG x Bubba


----------



## skuba (Jul 22, 2021)

Zkittlez x bubblegum



And the one odd plant, way behind the pack


----------



## dr.panda (Jul 22, 2021)

Air force 1


----------



## Learning1234 (Jul 22, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Air force 1
> View attachment 4949272


Nice! I wanted this one badly, but was too pricey for me. Grabbed Secret Service and TC-7 x Obama Kush. Jealous of this pic and you having these seeds for sure. Ha.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 23, 2021)

higher self said:


> Only my personal experience. This seed plant of Trinity x Zkittles threw a lot of balls on the lowers, had to strip it down pretty good. With the clone I left a lot of the lower growth as is.
> 
> Had a seed plant from Greenpoint do same thing & plant from Rado hermed as well. Ran the seed plant 1st but I bet the clone from Rado won’t herm as I’ve experienced samething with OGKB x SSH from Rado.
> 
> The weird thing is that the clones that didn’t herm were stressed more than seed plants. I’d accidentally leave UV light on more than a few times while lights off & no herms


Very interesting, thank you for sharing. I grow mainly from seed and never considered different expressions between them.


----------



## higher self (Jul 23, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Very interesting, thank you for sharing. I grow mainly from seed and never considered different expressions between them.


I still send some seed plants through 1st but the Trinity x Zkittlez had soo many balls to pick I might have culled this strain all together. Now I'm at least doing another clone run.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 23, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Air force 1
> View attachment 4949272


That looks incredible! Hit us with the terp report


----------



## dr.panda (Jul 23, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Nice! I wanted this one badly, but was too pricey for me. Grabbed Secret Service and TC-7 x Obama Kush. Jealous of this pic and you having these seeds for sure. Ha.


That secret Service is just as good. I have some photos of her floating around here.


----------



## dr.panda (Jul 23, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> That looks incredible! Hit us with the terp report


This one is berryish, grape, gas. Other phenos have a more chemy funk with grapeness.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jul 23, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> That secret Service is just as good. I have some photos of her floating around here.


I went through all of your photos. Your pics are what made me grab those two. Ha. I was just going to grab the TK, Dosidos, and WiFi 43 Obama Kush crosses, but your Secret Service and TC7 x OK looked too good to pass up.


----------



## LivingTheDream012345 (Jul 23, 2021)

I’ve got a TK x T-1000 and a UK Cheese s1 vegging now, can’t wait!

edit: a number


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 25, 2021)

Finally chopped my mini Bubblegum S1 last night....chopped my mini Azure Haze also....ill post pics once dried and trimmed.


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 25, 2021)

First nug I ever trimmed in my life, its still drying, but accidently broke this nug off, so its gonna be my first smoke test nug of this bubblegum....it has retained the bubblegum smells even after chop and through the start of drying....and imo it looks absolutely fire!


----------



## higher self (Jul 25, 2021)

Have a Purple Indica fallen soldier in flower about 2wks in, its got frost already & smells good like purp & something sweet. The leaves are thin like sativa so I'm thinking maybe the mother might be Durban or Cheese.

Took forever to clone bc I pulled it from flower once before & it did the reveg thing. Glad I got a clone now this plant is going to put out some nice purp terps & I need a purp plant in rotation, usually grow Lavender crosses


----------



## jp68 (Jul 25, 2021)

Pretty quick turnaround on my CSi order. Hoping for an interesting freebie


----------



## dr.panda (Jul 25, 2021)

La kush x Triangle kush chopped at week 11


----------



## OG Doge (Jul 25, 2021)

higher self said:


> Yeah Dude at Founding Fathers made those packs. They probably come in Founding Fathers packaging


Founding Fathers site has some hard to find T1000 crosses on sale, grabbed me the Chem D x T1000. Shit was fire last time I ran it, glad to get these since I didn't keep a clone. Also grabbed some Trumps Candy x Obama Kush.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 25, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> La kush x Triangle kush chopped at week 11View attachment 4951037


How many of each cross do you run at a time?


----------



## dr.panda (Jul 26, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> How many of each cross do you run at a time?


depends on a few things, but anywhere from 1 to 6. Mostly groups for 2s or 4s of multi strains though at home. Multiple packs at the facility.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 26, 2021)

Got that 5150 cross for 85, couldn’t pass it up


----------



## jp68 (Jul 26, 2021)

Wasnt aware that other seedbanks sold em cheaper but thinking CSI direct may be better when it comes to the freebies. or at least thats what im telling myself


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 26, 2021)

You prolly right but I’m kinda wore out with freebies lol. Those damn glo specials will drive a man crazy trying not to spend on em


----------



## jp68 (Jul 26, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> You prolly right but I’m kinda wore out with freebies lol. Those damn glo specials will drive a man crazy trying not to spend on em


Yea i use cash and word is glo isnt the guy for that.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 26, 2021)

Nope, but I’ve received so many “fallen soldier, floor beans, trust me packs lol that I really don’t want to waste time on the unknown.


----------



## jp68 (Jul 26, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Nope, but I’ve received so many “fallen soldier, floor beans, trust me packs lol that I really don’t want to waste time on the unknown.


Ill report back on that, He threw me a few pack of snausages back in the day so maybe i get lucky and score some rando keeper shit again


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 26, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Ill report back on that, He threw me a few pack of snausages back in the day so maybe i get lucky and score some rando keeper shit again


Nice. I’m waiting on secret service and a replacement pack of Old Family Purple F2. First time dealing direct so see what else he chucks in.


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 26, 2021)

Fully harvested my bubblegum s1 trimmed everything and all! Heres a couple shots of some nugs:


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jul 27, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Nope, but I’ve received so many “fallen soldier, floor beans, trust me packs lol that I really don’t want to waste time on the unknown.


I agree to an extent. I will add that I like cheese and chem crosses. Cheese usually gives some flavor and vigor to crosses. Chem (specifically 91 in crosses IME) gives structure and potency, and both blend well with many strains.


----------



## Jon Galt (Jul 27, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> The Tk5150 is supposed to have a killer high
> The Tk667 is supposed to be huge and frosty


Thanks homie. I've been looking for any info on the 677, I just popped my pack last week.


----------



## BongChoi (Jul 27, 2021)

Ghost OG x Snow. Rubbing up against the leaves/stems it is very reminiscent of some landrace afghanis I saw years ago. Kind of incensey and funky.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 28, 2021)

Whole plant pics are hard mid flower but she's a beast , TK x T1000


----------



## LivingTheDream012345 (Jul 28, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Whole plant pics are hard mid flower but she's a beast , TK x T1000
> 
> View attachment 4952931


Gorgeous lady! How was the stretch? I’d be interested to know the flowering times on the TK x T-1000.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jul 28, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Whole plant pics are hard mid flower but she's a beast , TK x T1000
> 
> View attachment 4952931


how many days in is this? looks chonky


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 28, 2021)

LivingTheDream012345 said:


> Gorgeous lady! How was the stretch? I’d be interested to know the flowering times on the TK x T-1000.


2x stretch. I think the longest I've taken one is 10 weeks, they finish up in a good time frame. 



LunarMOG said:


> how many days in is this? looks chonky


This one will be 7 weeks from flip on Friday.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 28, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> 2x stretch. I think the longest I've taken one is 10 weeks, they finish up in a good time frame.
> 
> 
> This one will be 7 weeks from flip on Friday.


what are the terps like bro


----------



## sirtalis (Jul 28, 2021)

Back left: Zkittles x T1000
Back mid: Secret Service
Back right: Zkittles x GSC
Front left: T1000 x Bubba Kush
Front right: Mendo Purple Urkle 3.5

All CSI


----------



## jp68 (Jul 28, 2021)

blown away by CSI , nspectas generosity. Super quick turn around on a cash order and free full pack of 5150 x urkle Then the fallen soldiers 5 pack of sherbert, bubba, urkle and a lone 5 pack of my fave the PCK


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Jul 28, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> Back left: Zkittles x T1000
> Back mid: Secret Service
> Back right: Zkittles x GSC
> Front left: T1000 x Bubba Kush
> ...


Excellent line up!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 28, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> Back left: Zkittles x T1000
> Back mid: Secret Service
> Back right: Zkittles x GSC
> Front left: T1000 x Bubba Kush
> ...


Is your secret service Bubba dominant?


----------



## higher self (Jul 28, 2021)

Purple Indica Fallen Soldier. I'm like what indica? It does smell like purp, more candy sweet than it is floral lavender purp. I've seen wide spread leaves on some Lavender plants from Madd Farmer but these are like a slimmed down version


----------



## Sveeno (Jul 28, 2021)

Zkittlez x T k. About 7 weeks some amazing tropical candy smells coming from all of these. This one is a nice 50/50 in structure. Also have a lanky tk structured one that looks sick. Much frostier bit a bit smaller yield and a nice candy kush smell


----------



## Sveeno (Jul 28, 2021)

Gsc x TK. Side chunk about 7 weeks. This was my keeper cut. This one is all T k kushy gas with denser nugs. So much fire in these tk reversals


----------



## sirtalis (Jul 29, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Is your secret service Bubba dominant?


I think so but I'm no expert. Both my Secret Service and T-1000 x Bubba have the same structure and huge indica leaves. I'll know more when they start flowering in a couple weeks.


----------



## Sveeno (Jul 29, 2021)

higher self said:


> Purple Indica Fallen Soldier. I'm like what indica? It does smell like purp, more candy sweet than it is floral lavender purp. I've seen wide spread leaves on some Lavender plants from Madd Farmer but these are like a slimmed down version
> 
> View attachment 4953603


Being a fallen soldier it could have been crossed w a number of diff thinner leaved moms


----------



## Burton79 (Jul 29, 2021)

higher self said:


> Purple Indica Fallen Soldier. I'm like what indica? It does smell like purp, more candy sweet than it is floral lavender purp. I've seen wide spread leaves on some Lavender plants from Madd Farmer but these are like a slimmed down version
> 
> View attachment 4953603


I have two phenos of Purple Indica x Purple Afghani going and one has fat afghani leaves and the other has surprisingly thin leaves. But they are a bit bigger than your picture. Check out this old pic of purple indica:

__
https://csihumboldt.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F73448855138


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Jul 29, 2021)

Sherbert x Irene got a bottom end clean up the other day. Took off one of the first fan leaves off the bottom.


----------



## higher self (Jul 29, 2021)

Sveeno said:


> Being a fallen soldier it could have been crossed w a number of diff thinner leaved moms


I don't want to guess too much could be anything lol



Burton79 said:


> I have two phenos of Purple Indica x Purple Afghani going and one has fat afghani leaves and the other has surprisingly thin leaves. But they are a bit bigger than your picture. Check out this old pic of purple indica:
> 
> __
> https://csihumboldt.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F73448855138


Thanks for pulling that up. It does look & smell like Purp weed, glad I got a clone. Have you flowered out the PI x Purple Afghani, what were the terps like? This smells better than lavender crosses I've ran


----------



## Burton79 (Jul 29, 2021)

higher self said:


> I don't want to guess too much could be anything lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for pulling that up. It does look & smell like Purp weed, glad I got a clone. Have you flowered out the PI x Purple Afghani, what were the terps like? This smells better than lavender crosses I've ran


They are at 28 days. The purple indica pheno is greasy with a lot of trichs, pungent, and smells like grape now-and-laters. It smells great. @Cboat38 described his purple indica x sherbert as a now-and-later smell and I fully agree. It is very unique like CSI describes. Heavy and frequent feeder. It is in soil and I water it every two days. The more afghani pheno is earthy with some musk/moth ball type smells but it does also have a grape smell. That plant drinks slow and I water it about every five days. They are both great plants that I am looking forward to smoking. No intersex traits either, and I my power was out for two days two weeks into flower.


----------



## higher self (Jul 29, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> They are at 28 days. The purple indica pheno is greasy with a lot of trichs, pungent, and smells like grape now-and-laters. It smells great. @Cboat38 described his purple indica x sherbert as a now-and-later smell and I fully agree. It is very unique like CSI describes. Heavy and frequent feeder. It is in soil and I water it every two days. The more afghani pheno is earthy with some musk/moth ball type smells but it does also have a grape smell. That plant drinks slow and I water it about every five days. They are both great plants that I am looking forward to smoking. No intersex traits either, and I my power was out for two days two weeks into flower.


Grape now & laters sounds fire. Mine is only about 2 wks in & has more frost than other plants. I should have vegged longer but was eager to flower plant after I got a clone.


----------



## Burton79 (Jul 29, 2021)

higher self said:


> Grape now & laters sounds fire. Mine is only about 2 wks in & has more frost than other plants. I should have vegged longer but was eager to flower plant after I got a clone.


The pheno I have that looks more like the purple indica is one of frostiest plants I've grown so far (only lemon party by CSI and moon boots by Archive had more frost). Looking forward to seeing how yours goes. I'll post pics if I get any decent shots.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 29, 2021)

Sveeno said:


> View attachment 4953640
> 
> Gsc x TK. Side chunk about 7 weeks. This was my keeper cut. This one is all T k kushy gas with denser nugs. So much fire in these tk reversals


Ooooo I just put two forbidden fruit x triangle into flower like 3 days ago


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 29, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> They are at 28 days. The purple indica pheno is greasy with a lot of trichs, pungent, and smells like grape now-and-laters. It smells great. @Cboat38 described his purple indica x sherbert as a now-and-later smell and I fully agree. It is very unique like CSI describes. Heavy and frequent feeder. It is in soil and I water it every two days. The more afghani pheno is earthy with some musk/moth ball type smells but it does also have a grape smell. That plant drinks slow and I water it about every five days. They are both great plants that I am looking forward to smoking. No intersex traits either, and I my power was out for two days two weeks into flower.


And one of my favorite go to’s so far,after like month cure now smells like fermented grapes and it’s the same with both phenos


----------



## jp68 (Jul 31, 2021)

Anyone have any insight into the Chem 91bx #12 used in the new urkle cross?


----------



## Sveeno (Jul 31, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Anyone have any insight into the Chem 91bx #12 used in the new urkle cross?


Do u mean the chem 91 s1? If so its his keeper from a huge hunt of s1 stock and he posted pic on ig. It looks outstanding. Very similar to the 91 but he claimed even better. Maybe what she was like when it wasnt so old.


----------



## jp68 (Jul 31, 2021)

Sveeno said:


> Do u mean the chem 91 s1? If so its his keeper from a huge hunt of s1 stock and he posted pic on ig. It looks outstanding. Very similar to the 91 but he claimed even better. Maybe what she was like when it wasnt so old.


 Trying to decide whether to do the 5150 or the Chem #12 first but leaning towards running the chem . Thanks


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 31, 2021)

So i decided to smoke a joint of bubblegum S1 tonight....this definitely isnt the same as the sativa leaner I love at my dispensary....but if the bubblegum terps are there after cure, ill like this one even better lol.....started right away in the body while smoking and then a strong head high kicked in along with the strong body high....shit is excellent....the curing jar smells like bubblegum/pine/skunk....its an interesting funk going on....just from smell you can tell this shits about to kick your ass and it delivers lol....i cant imagine if it gets stronger with cure and if those bubblegum terps show up - lookout! Right now the joint just tasted like hash and a little chemically due to it not being cured for long....but so far I love it.


----------



## booms111 (Aug 1, 2021)

On the Glue x Bubblegums how long were you guys running them? Or even Bubblegum S1s how long you guys running them? I have a pack of Glue x BG that i was going to run 63 days but there not looking like they need to go that long. Is the bubblegum more like BOGs gum strains where it finishes really quickly? Even the one Glue pheno looks alot farther along then normal at 50 days bloom.


----------



## Devils34 (Aug 1, 2021)

booms111 said:


> On the Glue x Bubblegums how long were you guys running them? Or even Bubblegum S1s how long you guys running them? I have a pack of Glue x BG that i was going to run 63 days but there not looking like they need to go that long. Is the bubblegum more like BOGs gum strains where it finishes really quickly? Even the one Glue pheno looks alot farther along then normal at 50 days bloom.


I took my Bubblegum S1 to about 67 days flower and couldnt be happier with the results. Some may say its was 4 days late, but i think it was right in point. I think anything above 60 days and anything under 70 days is optimal for this strain.


----------



## Devils34 (Aug 1, 2021)

booms111 said:


> On the Glue x Bubblegums how long were you guys running them? Or even Bubblegum S1s how long you guys running them? I have a pack of Glue x BG that i was going to run 63 days but there not looking like they need to go that long. Is the bubblegum more like BOGs gum strains where it finishes really quickly? Even the one Glue pheno looks alot farther along then normal at 50 days bloom.


Ill also add that by day 50 my bubblegum appeared finished to the untrained eye, besides for 2 nugs that took longer for the hairs to turn.


----------



## skuba (Aug 1, 2021)

Z x Bubblegum 59 days from flip







Definitely gonna need at least 2 more weeks


----------



## RancidDude (Aug 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I have this pack and think this will be a fire strain. At 3ish weeks that bad girl is stacking nicely and frosting the fuck up


I have multiples of these for this very reason. The loudest plant I ever had came from these beans. I hate that I lost it. The smell got me paranoid it was that bad. It's out there in those beans you will know because it will reek as a seedling. Probably by the 2nd or 3rd node it should be stinking bad


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Aug 2, 2021)

Last winter I picked up my first packs from Caleb, I have been hunting for Deep Chunk/PTK for a while and was blown away to see PTK available in his Regular Seeds. In-fact my whole growing endeavor was started because of a Tom Hill SCBB tent run on ICMAG from WAY back in the day. Cripple Creek, and a chocolate phenotype of Deep Chunk was circling around Shasta County in the early 2000's and it BLEW our little stoner circle away. I have been chasing his genetics that where scattered through Nor-Cal ever since.

I popped the following for my outdoor garden this year:
3x Living Dead Girls
3x Lemon Party S1
1x Lemon Party x Fallen Soldiers
4x Deep Chunk
4x Pine Tar Kush
2x Purple Indica x Fallen Soldiers

Here are some veg photos of the ladies in their outdoor spot this year, everything is in 65 gallon pots with amended soil, Just adding water. seedlings where transplanted @ the end of may.

Lemon Party #1 - Smells of lemon candy already while in veg, great plant structure and good vigorous growth.

Lemon Party #2 - Same lemon candy smell but the plant structure is very different from her sister. Much more lanky, longer stretch on the node sites, and skinnier fan leaves.


Lemon Party Fallen Soldiers - Smells MORE of lemons than the two Lemon Party S1's. However plant structure screams short/fat Indica. She balled up and started making these fat broad fanleaves like the Purple Indica x Fallen Soldiers I have in my garden.


Living Dead Girl #1 - insanely vigorous growth, beautiful plant structure, and really good node spacing. I'm most excited for her.


Living Dead Girl #2 - Very similar to #1



Living Dead Girl #3 - very similar to the others, if she ends up being as potent as I'm hoping LDG might be a permanent addition to my garden.



The Pine Tar Kush/Deep Chunk/Purple Indica photos can be seen on my Instagram: /lassengenetics
I ended up ordering another pack last week to pick up all the extra goodies I was eyeballing during my first purchase.
Here is what I am currently sitting on:

REGULAR SEEDS:
Pine Tar Kush
Deep Chunk 2016 Reproduction from 2003 stock
Pakistani Chitral Kush (IBL lot #21)
Cream (black cherry soda x Triple Threat) x Kandy Kush
Kandy Kush

FEMINIZED SEEDS:
Lemon Party S1
Living Dead Girl
Zkittles x Purple Urkle
Lemon Tree x Bubblegum
Patient Zero x Trainwreck
Zkittlez x Obama Kush
Obama Kush x Bubblegum
Zkittlez x Lemon Party


I think I'm going to be using the potential PCK/PTK males to cross them with any of the fem seeds I fall in love with. I want to go on a purple/fruity pheno hunt. I heard some reports of people getting fruity phenotypes out of their Pine Tar Kush runs when hunting for pine flavors. I like the idea of mixing Chitral Kush with Lemon Party. If Triangle Kush ever ends up being released as regular seeds I'll probably start a whole new line based off a good male I find.

I also really want a mold/budrot resistant strain because I deal with late season showers on ANYTHING that goes longer than 7-8 weeks. Caleb has said in the past that his Bubblegum cuts are basically impervious to mold so I'm probably going to be looking into hashing out some hybrids with her.

I'm really excited for the future prospects of my garden.


----------



## LunarMOG (Aug 2, 2021)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> Caleb has said in the past that his Bubblegum cuts are basically impervious to mold


good to know, any chance you remember where/when he said that?


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Aug 2, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> good to know, any chance you remember where/when he said that?


I heard it on a podcast yesterday that was dated from 2017, he was going over desirable traits in strains and trying to isolating them.
EDIT: Found the podcast I was looking for, it was from Breeders Syndicate, that's why I was having a hard time finding it.






Breeders Syndicate - Breeding Goals with CSI: Humboldt on Stitcher


Breeders Syndicate is a presentation of Speakeasy Media Group (SMG). Want more Speakeasy Media Group content? Subscribe to SMG on youtube.




www.stitcher.com





Around 10 minutes in he talks about Bubblegum.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 3, 2021)

Just received my first direct order from CSI. Ordered july 24th and sent cash from Nova Scotia to California and cost $14 for tracking. (10 days)
I ordered Secret Service and mentioned a pack of Old Family Purple F2r’s that he was going to replace. Let’s just say he hooked me up for my patience sending multiple 7 packs, multiple 5 packs and 3 packs plus my first pack of PCK.


----------



## Gsquared541 (Aug 3, 2021)

Hey guys how’s it going? Just joined the forum. Got a question for ya. Any one here grown any of the obama reversals red beard made? Or the sherbet reversals nspecta made?

I’m planning on doing a big outdoor grow next year. I need stuff with heavy resin production, excellent bag appeal, and of course nice terps/smoke. The priority is stuff that will perform well in today’s market. I’m looking at stuff like wedding cake x sherbet, irene x sherbet, etc. Also GMO, Runtz, GSC, DOSI, Purple Punch, TC-7, etc x Obama. Also interested in cheese x GSC, CD91 S1 #12 x urkle, and secret service if anyone has grown those.

if anyone has any experience with these let me know, or if you have any ideas around what I should look into. 

Thanks much and best of luck to you all!


----------



## Learning1234 (Aug 3, 2021)

Gsquared541 said:


> Hey guys how’s it going? Just joined the forum. Got a question for ya. Any one here grown any of the obama reversals red beard made? Or the sherbet reversals nspecta made?
> 
> I’m planning on doing a big outdoor grow next year. I need stuff with heavy resin production, excellent bag appeal, and of course nice terps/smoke. The priority is stuff that will perform well in today’s market. I’m looking at stuff like wedding cake x sherbet, irene x sherbet, etc. Also GMO, Runtz, GSC, DOSI, Purple Punch, TC-7, etc x Obama. Also interested in cheese x GSC, CD91 S1 #12 x urkle, and secret service if anyone has grown those.
> 
> ...


Type the name of one you want info on into the search bar and you’ll find what’s on here about it. The Obama Kush crosses are great. Dr Panda has some great pics and info in the thread for Founding Fathers.


----------



## Gsquared541 (Aug 3, 2021)

Ok thanks for the tip homie. Will do. I’m familiar Panda’s work on IG and that’s what got me interested in the Obama work. Looking for results from other growers now. I’ll search it up. 



Learning1234 said:


> Type the name of one you want info on into the search bar and you’ll find what’s on here about it. The Obama Kush crosses are great. Dr Panda has some great pics and info in the thread for Founding Fathers.


----------



## DancesWithWorms (Aug 3, 2021)

Gsquared541 said:


> I’m planning on doing a big outdoor grow next year. I need stuff with heavy resin production, excellent bag appeal, and of course nice terps/smoke. The priority is stuff that will perform well in today’s market.


Have yet to see a T-1000 hybrid that didn't tick all those boxes.


----------



## Devils34 (Aug 3, 2021)

Gsquared541 said:


> Hey guys how’s it going? Just joined the forum. Got a question for ya. Any one here grown any of the obama reversals red beard made? Or the sherbet reversals nspecta made?
> 
> I’m planning on doing a big outdoor grow next year. I need stuff with heavy resin production, excellent bag appeal, and of course nice terps/smoke. The priority is stuff that will perform well in today’s market. I’m looking at stuff like wedding cake x sherbet, irene x sherbet, etc. Also GMO, Runtz, GSC, DOSI, Purple Punch, TC-7, etc x Obama. Also interested in cheese x GSC, CD91 S1 #12 x urkle, and secret service if anyone has grown those.
> 
> ...


Captain Red Beard?

If so, im vegging his GDP right now and it looks great so far! Only plant ahead of it in my tent is Connoisseur Genetics Amnesia Hazey Jones which looks unbelievable in veg. I was skeptical of red beard but so far im impressed....i did accidently over water his grape ape and killed it in seedling stage...but the GDP looks really nice.


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 3, 2021)

SICK


----------



## dr.panda (Aug 4, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Captain Red Beard?
> 
> If so, im vegging his GDP right now and it looks great so far! Only plant ahead of it in my tent is Connoisseur Genetics Amnesia Hazey Jones which looks unbelievable in veg. I was skeptical of red beard but so far im impressed....i did accidently over water his grape ape and killed it in seedling stage...but the GDP looks really nice.


wrong Redbeard, He is referring to Redbeard from founding fathers genetics.


----------



## Sveeno (Aug 4, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Nope. Pbud and shrunkva both refer to them as siblings on IG. They post rooms of chem d all the time and refer to it as goat. To those that have had both, most prefer the d, but many like both. I like d better than 91


I

I know this is old but skva has always said he liked the 91 much better than the D and said in i beleive it was the potcast that the D is the most overrated cut around. I do like them all. I think D is a better breeder that production cut. And may be the best breeder of the bunch, but 91 has alot of nice stuff too. Super potent progeny in all of them. I do prefer the 91 taste the best but the cannabalistic tendencies kinda suck


----------



## Sveeno (Aug 4, 2021)

Gsquared541 said:


> Hey guys how’s it going? Just joined the forum. Got a question for ya. Any one here grown any of the obama reversals red beard made? Or the sherbet reversals nspecta made?
> 
> I’m planning on doing a big outdoor grow next year. I need stuff with heavy resin production, excellent bag appeal, and of course nice terps/smoke. The priority is stuff that will perform well in today’s market. I’m looking at stuff like wedding cake x sherbet, irene x sherbet, etc. Also GMO, Runtz, GSC, DOSI, Purple Punch, TC-7, etc x Obama. Also interested in cheese x GSC, CD91 S1 #12 x urkle, and secret service if anyone has grown those.
> 
> ...


I grew the runtz obama, super frosty, nice sturdy plants with nice purples. Running a cut outside rn also and they are doing well. Super easy growing plants that finish nice and early


----------



## Heritage (Aug 4, 2021)

CSI does great work. Ive been distributing for them for 5+ years and I'm Very pleased with them and their products. Never had an issue.


----------



## JojoThug (Aug 5, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Just grabbed a pack of the Purple Urkle #103 x Purple Urkle. Glad these came out because I was about to get OFP Fem2 to search for Urkle phenos. I need some bomb ass purp in my life and it is hard to find, hopefully these get me closer to my goal.


Did you find any info on the #103? 
I jus grabbed some last night


----------



## dr.panda (Aug 5, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> Did you find any info on the #103?
> I jus grabbed some last night


----------



## OG Doge (Aug 5, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> Did you find any info on the #103?
> I jus grabbed some last night


Nspecta is a purp vet so I'm sure it is top notch.


----------



## JojoThug (Aug 5, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> View attachment 4958633


Appreciate you finding that for me. I think I need a few more pks


----------



## dr.panda (Aug 5, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> Appreciate you finding that for me. I think I need a few more pks


Yes sir! and if you are interested in that ill give you a sneak peek. I just got some Mendo Purple 64 x PU 103, Chem91 #12 x PU103, and TK5150 x PU103
These are unreleased currently but he may release them in the future. That 103 mom looks very nice.


----------



## JojoThug (Aug 5, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Yes sir! and if you are interested in that ill give you a sneak peek. I just got some Mendo Purple 64 x PU 103, Chem91 #12 x PU103, and TK5150 x PU103
> These are unreleased currently but he may release them in the future. That 103 mom looks very nice.


Most definitely wanting some chem w/ my glass of grape koolaid.


----------



## Gsquared541 (Aug 5, 2021)

Sveeno said:


> I grew the runtz obama, super frosty, nice sturdy plants with nice purples. Running a cut outside rn also and they are doing well. Super easy growing plants that finish nice and early


dude that sounds the business! Definitely getting some of that gear on the hill next year


----------



## MyBallzItch (Aug 6, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Just received my first direct order from CSI. Ordered july 24th and sent cash from Nova Scotia to California and cost $14 for tracking. (10 days)
> I ordered Secret Service and mentioned a pack of Old Family Purple F2r’s that he was going to replace. Let’s just say he hooked me up for my patience sending multiple 7 packs, multiple 5 packs and 3 packs plus my first pack of PCK.


Dang lucky man! My last few orders came with one 3 pack of floor seeds lol


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 6, 2021)

What’s the story on the Panama bubba cross?


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Aug 6, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Yes sir! and if you are interested in that ill give you a sneak peek. I just got some Mendo Purple 64 x PU 103, Chem91 #12 x PU103, and TK5150 x PU103
> These are unreleased currently but he may release them in the future. That 103 mom looks very nice.


Luckkkkkyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## skuba (Aug 7, 2021)

Z x BG lowers @ day 65 of 12/12


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 7, 2021)

just popped my first 4 CSI beans. Pheno hunting an old pack of 3 Queens (Wifi43 x Bubba Kush) i had laying around. Kinda digging the mutant on the top left lol


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Aug 7, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> just popped my first 4 CSI beans. Pheno hunting an old pack of 3 Queens (Wifi43 x Bubba Kush) i had laying around. Kinda digging the mutant on the top left lol.


Dope name/avatar. RIP to the best.
I've been watering my plants every morning to Special Herbs mixes off my phone for the last 10 years now ;p


I just nabbed these from him:
T-1000 S1
TK 5150 x Purple Urkle
Mendo Purple S1
Patient Zero F2



Picked up some of the founding father Obama mixes off his website. Did Wedding Cake x OK and Do-Si-Dos x OK.
SUPER excited to see what comes out of those as well. Next years garden is going to be a purple bonanza!


----------



## Elsydro (Aug 8, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> 5150 - he commented on one of his recent posts.
> Strong, potent , chunky triangle kush types with less variation then the s1s


Thats what I heard from Speakeasy 5150 is for effect 677 is yield i believe, if went for effect personally


----------



## Elsydro (Aug 8, 2021)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> Dope name/avatar. RIP to the best.
> I've been watering my plants every morning to Special Herbs mixes off my phone for the last 10 years now ;p
> 
> 
> ...


So thats the cross on 3 queens, nice!!!


----------



## Learning1234 (Aug 9, 2021)

Excited to run these. The freebies don’t excite me, but I’m sure I’ll find someone wanting to grow them out. I’ll pop some from most of these packs along with 5150 TK x TK and Loompa’s Headband x TK in about six weeks.


----------



## Burton79 (Aug 9, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> View attachment 4961569Excited to run these. The freebies don’t excite me, but I’m sure I’ll find someone wanting to grow them out. I’ll pop some from most of these packs along with 5150 TK x TK and Loompa’s Headband x TK in about six weeks.


That Chem D x T1000 and TK x T1000 will be an interesting comparison, and both will probably be phenomenal.


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Aug 9, 2021)

Just a heads up: Speakeasy Seed co just dropped a CSI humboldt special last night. Couple offerings not available @ CSI.

I nabbed:
Wedding Cake x Purple Urkle
Z-1000 no.7 x Forbidden Fruit
Triangle Kush x Forbidden Fruit
5150 TK S1 x Triangle Kush 

There was the 103 Urkle and some OFP I was tempted to go after... but I need to chill on the bean acquisition as of late lol.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 9, 2021)

Is the wedding cake the non Bday cake one?


----------



## higher self (Aug 9, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Is the wedding cake the non Bday cake one?


It's the real Wedding Cake not Birthday Day Cake. Dr Panda set us straight on that a few months ago


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 9, 2021)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> Just a heads up: Speakeasy Seed co just dropped a CSI humboldt special last night. Couple offerings not available @ CSI.
> 
> I nabbed:
> Wedding Cake x Purple Urkle
> ...


Got one forbidden breath (t.k x f.f) bout two weeks in flower reeks of tropical with ethanol mixed, cloned in 10 days


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 9, 2021)

higher self said:


> It's the real Wedding Cake not Birthday Day Cake. Dr Panda set us straight on that a few months ago


Thank you


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 9, 2021)

3 in the back and 2 front left solo cups all sour urkles, and one t1000x skittlez


----------



## Ickum (Aug 10, 2021)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> Just a heads up: Speakeasy Seed co just dropped a CSI humboldt special last night. Couple offerings not available @ CSI.
> 
> I nabbed:
> Wedding Cake x Purple Urkle
> ...


Super appreciate it, my dude. I picked up a pack of Triangle Kush x Forbidden Fruit and Old Family Purple F2-r.


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Aug 10, 2021)

Ickum said:


> Super appreciate it, my dude. I picked up a pack of Triangle Kush x Forbidden Fruit and Old Family Purple F2-r.


No problems brother, I am really excited to see what those forbidden fruit mixes end up doing. Can't wait to see some photos crop up of them.

You picked up the OFP? Nice! My last purchase from Nspecta I decided not to add the Old Family Purple to the cart because I had T1000 S1's and a bunch of mixes of it in the cart already. He ended up throwing a OFP pack in for free with the order anyways!

Keep us updated with what comes out of those beans! Got a log/diary on here or an instagram I can follow along with?


----------



## Ickum (Aug 10, 2021)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> No problems brother, I am really excited to see what those forbidden fruit mixes end up doing. Can't wait to see some photos crop up of them.
> 
> You picked up the OFP? Nice! My last purchase from Nspecta I decided not to add the Old Family Purple to the cart because I had T1000 S1's and a bunch of mixes of it in the cart already. He ended up throwing a OFP pack in for free with the order anyways!
> 
> Keep us updated with what comes out of those beans! Got a log/diary on here or an instagram I can follow along with?


I've been growing for few years now, so I don't completely understand a lot of genetics, I do know that Nspecta has a lot of great gear with a lot of high praise. 

Could I expect the Triangle Kush to be a little bit more passive, and the Forbidden Fruit to show a little more in terms of terpenes?


----------



## higher self (Aug 10, 2021)

Got a T-1000 x TK going, I call it 1kTK for short. Popped 2 but one damped off. Thinking about getting pack of Purple Afghani x Urkel


----------



## BongChoi (Aug 11, 2021)

Good Ol Days


----------



## mile.high (Aug 11, 2021)

Homeboy hooked it up. And it’s clear the freebies weren’t just the closest bag he had to toss in, he put some thought into it and it’s much appreciated!


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Aug 11, 2021)

mile.high said:


> Homeboy hooked it up. And it’s clear the freebies weren’t just the closest bag he had to toss in, he put some thought into it and it’s much appreciated!


Yeah Nspecta is hella generous. Last order I asked him about Do-si-Dos and his thoughts, he said he hasn't personally grown it but threw in 2 cookie hybrids that I can't find listed anywhere. He said I'll find what I am looking for in those packs ;p

I always shoot a message along with my order saying thanks and asking him what hes up to lately. Shoot the shit about old strains and cross ideas (pinks and purps project is going to be fucking awesome.) Also If my order is like 530$ or 460$ or 370$ I'll just throw in a tip and round it up to the highest hundred. Dude deserves a little extra tip for being so generous.

He's definitely made a loyal customer in myself, and I will advocate that friends/family purchase from him. Even though the quality speaks for itself.


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Aug 11, 2021)

Ickum said:


> I've been growing for few years now, so I don't completely understand a lot of genetics, I do know that Nspecta has a lot of great gear with a lot of high praise.
> 
> Could I expect the Triangle Kush to be a little bit more passive, and the Forbidden Fruit to show a little more in terms of terpenes?


This is my first jump into TK so I don't have personal experience with the lady yet. But everything I have heard and seen has been good. Specifically the T1000 being something that you should preserve/self if you find a keeper. I think a comment earlier in this thread is "Everything T1000 touches it turns to gold." Somebody should have called it Midas.

I'm super excited to dig around this Triangle Kush and really see whats in there. These are all the TK mixes I'm going to be popping and hunting for single exemplary pheno's to self and preserve:


T-1000TK5150 x Purple UrkleTriangle Kush x Forbidden Fruit (being shipped)5150 TK S1 x Triangle Kush (being shipped)Old Family PurpleTriangle Kush x Girl Scout Cookies
Plan is to take a male Pine Tar Kush or Pakistani Chitral Kush with a purple/grape/fruity profile to hit them with. Grape is one of my favorite flavors ever since I tried GDP a while back. I want to isolate a purple flavor that is overpowering.


I also like the idea of taking some Lemon Party and hitting it with Mendo Purps, T1000, OFP, or any Purple males I get out of PCK/PTK/Weapon X/Patient Zero. A purple lemon strain would be a fun staple in my garden!


----------



## Burton79 (Aug 11, 2021)

I have two Purple Afghani x Purple Indica Plants going. They are very different and both a pleasure to grow. The top pic is a bit deceiving. She has much bigger buds and is very pungent. If you even brush up against her you will smell it an hour later. Very berry and a little skunky. The plant in the bottom pic fits the description of purple afghani in terms of terps. Both are in soil...Plant in top pic needs to be watered/fed every two days. Plant in lower pic can go five days easy. I kind of prefer plants that need frequent watering and feeding because you can correct things quicker if needed. We'll see how they smoke, but so far they are both top ranking.


----------



## higher self (Aug 11, 2021)

1 of 3 Santa’s Side Bitch (Irene x Xmas Bud) close to wk 3. Was expecting some OG stretch but didn't get it. Looking like it's going to have some nice resin production. Terps are coming in & I'm not sure it smells like Irene but can smell the gas lingering on my fingers. I still have a male but think I will just reverse Irene S1 & hit it to this. Irene S1 will grow like a true OG, stretchy & floppy stems the Side Bitch is solid lol


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 12, 2021)

Seen where Air Force one took a first place trophy home at a mizzou canna cup recently


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 12, 2021)

TK x T1000 at chop


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Aug 12, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> TK x T1000 at chop


looking beautiful! love the frost, and the color profile is really gorgeous too.


----------



## Learning1234 (Aug 12, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> TK x T1000 at chop
> View attachment 4963955


How long did you let them go? I’m running some next. Yours looks great! Nice job!


----------



## SIMIAN__RATICUS (Aug 13, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> TK x T1000 at chop
> View attachment 4963955


Nice! Im gonna get a pack of these


----------



## dgarcad (Aug 13, 2021)

Has anybody finished flowering the HP13 x Zkittlez?


----------



## Renne (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Renne (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 13, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> How long did you let them go? I’m running some next. Yours looks great! Nice job!


I think 9 weeks on that one, wanted to let it go 10 but I'm pretty dry on weed at the moment lol


----------



## higher self (Aug 13, 2021)

Big Bad Bubba at wk 9. This is the 2nd run, not sure I will keep it. The smoke is decent not as hard hitting as I thought but I will let this one go a little longer. Also not as good tasting in the vape as some others I was running.


----------



## 215roy (Aug 14, 2021)

Day 45 on 6 GSC S1's 
2 that had trouble opening cotyledons.
1 died after I tried prying it open the other struggled for 1 week until I pryed it and broke a cotyledon (3 weeks behind others).
2 that did not stretch at all both under 18 inches and vegged for 7 weeks.
3 ogkb looking phenos.
1 out of 6 has somewhat cookie terps.
5 smell like a mix of grape soda and ocean mist, no OG or GSC terps.
0 have the club shaped buds.
0 impress me so far.
Will post pics and final report when its done
But as of now I'm guessing in order to get cookie plants you would need S1s of the original bcus this ain't it


----------



## LivingTheDream012345 (Aug 14, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> TK x T1000 at chop
> View attachment 4963955


Great job! Can’t wait for the smoke report!


----------



## OG Doge (Aug 14, 2021)

215roy said:


> Day 45 on 6 GSC S1's
> 2 that had trouble opening cotyledons.
> 1 died after I tried prying it open the other struggled for 1 week until I pryed it and broke a cotyledon (3 weeks behind others).
> 2 that did not stretch at all both under 18 inches and vegged for 7 weeks.
> ...


S1s are a crap shoot for sure, probably need to run a few packs to find the one. If I am looking for something bomb out of 1 pack I run fem crosses, much more likely to find what you are looking for.


----------



## 215roy (Aug 14, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> S1s are a crap shoot for sure, probably need to run a few packs to find the one. If I am looking for something bomb out of 1 pack I run fem crosses, much more likely to find what you are looking for.


I agree but I also believe the forum cut makes S2 seeds when selfed. if I had bagseed of the original I will have better luck
Edit: also most people don't buy multiple packs of the same strain so this is for those that are thinking of getting and hopefully it levels they're expectation or settle for something else


----------



## dr.panda (Aug 14, 2021)

Fruit explosion 
Sherbert x Lemon Party


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 14, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Fruit explosion
> Sherbert x Lemon Party
> View attachment 4965116


What was the structure like on this? Lanky or stumpy? I got a pack, looks awesome


----------



## dr.panda (Aug 14, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> What was the structure like on this? Lanky or stumpy? I got a pack, looks awesome


She was actually pretty short and squat, didnt like a lot of light in veg so she stayed pretty tight with no lanky. Branching was a bit weak and needed supports


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 15, 2021)

Just popped some gg4 x triangle and headband x chem d. Looking for a stinker


----------



## skuba (Aug 15, 2021)

This Z x bubblegum freak is growing like a sativa and looking like it’ll go 3-4 weeks longer than the other plants. Maybe bubblegum has some sativa lineage?


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 15, 2021)

Fire OG x Bubba Kush


----------



## dr.panda (Aug 15, 2021)

skuba said:


> This Z x bubblegum freak is growing like a sativa and looking like it’ll go 3-4 weeks longer than the other plants. Maybe bubblegum has some sativa lineage?
> 
> View attachment 4965812


Bubblegum lineage is unknown... but if you grow the S1s you'll find some cool/crazy stuff you wouldn't expect to see.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 15, 2021)

skuba said:


> This Z x bubblegum freak is growing like a sativa and looking like it’ll go 3-4 weeks longer than the other plants. Maybe bubblegum has some sativa lineage?
> 
> View attachment 4965812


this looks alot like the Bubblegum x GSC i grew

definitely a bubbegum leaning pheno

mines wasn’t too potent but had a really nice daytime high


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 15, 2021)

I see they have a lot of crosses with Australian bastard .. that shit doesn't even look like cannabis.


----------



## jp68 (Aug 15, 2021)

Imagine the bastards a go in shit conditions some where on the planet


----------



## Jcue81 (Aug 16, 2021)

hey all-

new to the forum-been pouring through this thread. Can someone help me make a choice on some CSI gear? I’ve grown 5 seasons outdoors in organics and just completed my indoor set up. Looking for a CSI cross that’s not to finicky for my first indoor. Plan to run organics in my soil blend under ES300 LED 

Here is what caught my eye. I’d love to hear opinions on any of these or other suggestions for easy plants to run to get me going.
Thanks so much! Love this place!

BBW 2.0
Crude Fuel
GSCx TK
Mendo Purp Urkel 3.5
Pound Town
Pure Bred


----------



## LunarMOG (Aug 16, 2021)

Jcue81 said:


> hey all-
> 
> new to the forum-been pouring through this thread. Can someone help me make a choice on some CSI gear? I’ve grown 5 seasons outdoors in organics and just completed my indoor set up. Looking for a CSI cross that’s not to finicky for my first indoor. Plan to run organics in my soil blend under ES300 LED
> 
> ...


hard to go wrong there if youre looking for high grade fuely plants.... going from outdoor to indoor you're going to want to clean up lower bud sites (lollipop) and keep an eye out for staminate flowers (nanners). Take clones and get rid of the ones that have excessive intersex. Staminate (nanners) late in flower are acceptable to some since its usually too late to pollinate or otherwise they dont produce viable pollen. This is especially true if the bud quality is amazing and youre planning on smoking it with friends and family, rather than entering into photo contests. a couple of the parents of those strains are known to have intersex offspring, just my speculation but i would think the mendo purp urkel 3.5 would be less prone to intersex since its a more "worked" selection at least slightly. if you found just one winner from each of those varieties you'd probably be pretty stoked for a while. Just sayin, chem 91 is essentialy a bagseed probably from intersex pollination, gsc is known for it as well. should be good to go if ya do that! happy hunting


----------



## quiescent (Aug 16, 2021)

I'd just run one chem 91 cross if you have no experience with it. 91 progeny are more fussy than any parent on your list. The chem 91 and gsc like lower light intensity so they might be good companions environmentally.


----------



## Jcue81 (Aug 16, 2021)

Am I off in thinking the 91 prefers synthetic nutes over organic considering the time period it was selected in?

out of all the CSI gear, what would be the best bet for a first indoor grow, hard to fuck up f1 grown in organic soil/coco? Ideal high for me is calm, focused euphoria without raciness. Favorite terp profile is fruit inhale and fuel exhale. 

I appreciate your help guys!


----------



## quiescent (Aug 16, 2021)

Jcue81 said:


> Am I off in thinking the 91 prefers synthetic nutes over organic considering the time period it was selected in?
> 
> out of all the CSI gear, what would be the best bet for a first indoor grow, hard to fuck up f1 grown in organic soil/coco? Ideal high for me is calm, focused euphoria without raciness. Favorite terp profile is fruit inhale and fuel exhale.
> 
> I appreciate your help guys!


You're not wrong, lol. I've used rez's 6/9 GH micro/flora in the past and it kept the diesels and chems green late.

They will adjust to organics but it takes time. One of the many reasons new varieties stay in veg for 6-8 months before I flower them. Lots of calcium availability is key to keeping the chem family from eating itself at the end. Without getting too indepth or specific; top dress compost mixed with some gypsum and a small amount of kelp every few weeks and you'll do OK.

There's a lot of options for what you like. Easy recommendations are cookies and gelato crossed with anything. Cereal milk fits the bill perfectly. Wedding cake crossed to fruity stuff would be good if you harvest before the amber comes on.

That being said I'd get some genetic diversity in your rotation. I like some cookie crosses, a lot, but weed gets super generic feeling if that's all you've got. Look for stuff that's pre-cookies, foundational genetics, and keep them that way.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 16, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I'd just run one chem 91 cross if you have no experience with it. 91 progeny are more fussy than any parent on your list. The chem 91 and gsc like lower light intensity so they might be good companions environmentally.


This has been said at least a few times and I think you’re one of the guys who’s mentioned it… but the D and the 4 breed so much better than the 91.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> This has been said at least a few times and I think you’re one of the guys who’s mentioned it… but the D and the 4 breed so much better than the 91.


From a growers perspective the D and 4 breed better, for sure. There's less genetic variability in 91 crosses but more deleterious traits that will make it harder to fully express at the end of the day.

Not suggesting that 91 crosses aren't elite or desirable as I'm growing 3 crosses with 91 present, 2 from CSI.

Grew 6 or 9 snausages from seed. I selected a couple of heavily 91 leaning ladies, one with thinner stems that I'm predicting will be the winner. 

Popped a pack of nuclear winter, missed watering a tray for a week or longer and lost a few plants... more pissed I killed 6 motor breath x sour dubb in the same tray. Still have a 91 and a snow leaner.

Also growing Arcata trainwreck x chem 91 from cannaventure, too early to speak on them.

Not trying to scare folks, just keeping it real.


----------



## jp68 (Aug 16, 2021)

still running my snausages. Fickle viney plant with not much vigor but it puts out dank og funk.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 16, 2021)

jp68 said:


> still running my snausages. Fickle viney plant with not much vigor but it puts out dank og funk.


I've got the crinkle cut of legend og which is basically what I'm selecting for out of the og x chem91 crosses I've got. Was looking for the stronger stems and better root systems from the 91. I popped those wanting a 91 leaner, structurally, with a decent amount of OG flavor. Wanting to find something better than the crinkle cut... faster rooting time, slightly more open structure, more dense flowers, more burnt rubber, more pine.

I selected against the viney, floppy plants. I'm sure the smoke will be incredible from your og leaners, though.

I say thinner stemmed, in comparison to the other I selected... way thicker than the og leaners. I'm thinking the thinner stemmed one will have the better flavor for sure.


----------



## sirtalis (Aug 16, 2021)

Anyone else here grow in foggy environments? I've got a MPU 3.5 that has fallen to botrytis and I am brainstorming on how to continue growing CSI strains while knowing my environment is perfect for botrytis.

The structure of my GSC crosses are looking good for this year, but I'm curious if anyone here has found "the one" CSI strain for them that doesn't get budrot despite growing in a humid environment. It's sad for me because I'm a big indica fan, but I think I have to lean towards sativa next season and would love to hear your personal experiences.


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 16, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> Anyone else here grow in foggy environments? I've got a MPU 3.5 that has fallen to botrytis and I am brainstorming on how to continue growing CSI strains while knowing my environment is perfect for botrytis.
> 
> The structure of my GSC crosses are looking good for this year, but I'm curious if anyone here has found "the one" CSI strain for them that doesn't get budrot despite growing in a humid environment. It's sad for me because I'm a big indica fan, but I think I have to lean towards sativa next season and would love to hear your personal experiences.


id write to Nspecta. Nobody has more experience with CSI gear than the man himself


----------



## Ickum (Aug 16, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> Anyone else here grow in foggy environments? I've got a MPU 3.5 that has fallen to botrytis and I am brainstorming on how to continue growing CSI strains while knowing my environment is perfect for botrytis.
> 
> The structure of my GSC crosses are looking good for this year, but I'm curious if anyone here has found "the one" CSI strain for them that doesn't get budrot despite growing in a humid environment. It's sad for me because I'm a big indica fan, but I think I have to lean towards sativa next season and would love to hear your personal experiences.


I'm definitely interested in the outcome of such an inquiry. I live on the southern Oregon coast next to the redwoods..

Did you know that the redwood trees get 240 feet fall and 10-11 feet in diameter and get the majority of their moisture from the ambient fog...? 

Yeah........


----------



## SIMIAN__RATICUS (Aug 16, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> Anyone else here grow in foggy environments? I've got a MPU 3.5 that has fallen to botrytis and I am brainstorming on how to continue growing CSI strains while knowing my environment is perfect for botrytis.
> 
> The structure of my GSC crosses are looking good for this year, but I'm curious if anyone here has found "the one" CSI strain for them that doesn't get budrot despite growing in a humid environment. It's sad for me because I'm a big indica fan, but I think I have to lean towards sativa next season and would love to hear your personal experiences.


Maybe try his bubblegum crosses


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Aug 16, 2021)

https://www.stitcher.com/show/breeders-syndicate-the-matthew-riot-podcast/episode/breeding-goals-with-csi-humboldt-83527308 
Around 10 minutes in Nspecta talks about his Bubblegum being really strong against mold. 
I get late season showers in my outdoor season that almost always gives me some budrod in a few colas, makes me want to try popping the bubblegum packs I have and put the mold resistance to the test. 

I got Lemon Tree x Bubblegum
and Obama Kush x Bubblegum to try out.


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 16, 2021)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> https://www.stitcher.com/show/breeders-syndicate-the-matthew-riot-podcast/episode/breeding-goals-with-csi-humboldt-83527308
> Around 10 minutes in Nspecta talks about his Bubblegum being really strong against mold.
> I get late season showers in my outdoor season that almost always gives me some budrod in a few colas, makes me want to try popping the bubblegum packs I have and put the mold resistance to the test.
> 
> ...


i knew hed discussed it before lol just forgot where


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 16, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> Anyone else here grow in foggy environments? I've got a MPU 3.5 that has fallen to botrytis and I am brainstorming on how to continue growing CSI strains while knowing my environment is perfect for botrytis.
> 
> The structure of my GSC crosses are looking good for this year, but I'm curious if anyone here has found "the one" CSI strain for them that doesn't get budrot despite growing in a humid environment. It's sad for me because I'm a big indica fan, but I think I have to lean towards sativa next season and would love to hear your personal experiences.


I grew a small cut of sweet pink stink (purple urkle x bubblegum) outdoors last year. I harvested around October 10th with very little mold. I'm in mass where it gets very rainy on the fall.


----------



## Jcue81 (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks for this @dubekoms! I’m in CT and have the same challenges.


----------



## jp68 (Aug 16, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I've got the crinkle cut of legend og which is basically what I'm selecting for out of the og x chem91 crosses I've got. Was looking for the stronger stems and better root systems from the 91. I popped those wanting a 91 leaner, structurally, with a decent amount of OG flavor. Wanting to find something better than the crinkle cut... faster rooting time, slightly more open structure, more dense flowers, more burnt rubber, more pine.
> 
> I selected against the viney, floppy plants. I'm sure the smoke will be incredible from your og leaners, though.
> 
> I say thinner stemmed, in comparison to the other I selected... way thicker than the og leaners. I'm thinking the thinner stemmed one will have the better flavor for sure.


only had 3 to choose from and went with the stronger looking one. Both were og leaners i suppose. Cracked the other pack a few years later and they didnt go due to storage issues more than likely. Still cry about that one but i got the impression anything out of those packs would be legit


----------



## LunarMOG (Aug 16, 2021)

Jcue81 said:


> Thanks for this @dubekoms! I’m in CT and have the same challenges.


someone somewhere said they put out some "death row" by csi last year in the northeast and it was their ultimate outdoor plant. The cross is "black death" x OFP/t1000 .... im not sure what black death is exactly, could be a deathstar bubba cross or something, have 3 rockin in the great outdoors so far so good, maybe i can give ya more feedback in a few months


----------



## sirtalis (Aug 16, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> someone somewhere said they put out some "death row" by csi last year in the northeast and it was their ultimate outdoor plant. The cross is "black death" x OFP/t1000 .... im not sure what black death is exactly, could be a deathstar bubba cross or something, have 3 rockin in the great outdoors so far so good, maybe i can give ya more feedback in a few months


From CSI forum:


Death Row = Black Death × Old Family Purple/T1000
Black Death =(death star × bubba) × blackberry


----------



## LunarMOG (Aug 16, 2021)

thanks very much, looks like maybe the outdoor resilience comes from the blackberry and with sensi star, sour, bubba, tk, and urkel in the lineage how can ya go wrong on quality?


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 16, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> From CSI forum:
> 
> 
> Death Row = Black Death × Old Family Purple/T1000
> Black Death =(death star × bubba) × blackberry


the Black Death is an old heirloom afghani per Caleb


----------



## Jcue81 (Aug 16, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> thanks very much, looks like maybe the outdoor resilience comes from the blackberry and with sensi star, sour, bubba, tk, and urkel in the lineage how can ya go wrong on quality?


Sounds like a dream come true. I’ve been trying get Mandelbrot’s Royal Kush to run outside, but have yet to find it. I would definitely be interested to hear your opinions on earlier finishing, mold resistant CSI gear. Glad I couldn’t find Death Row seeds because I just bought a couple other packs today..lol Thanks!


----------



## dr.panda (Aug 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> the Black Death is an old heirloom afghani per Caleb


----------



## thegrease (Aug 17, 2021)

Sherbert Fallen Soldier fully flowering now. Curious to see how it will stack up against mold. Seems to have some sativa in it as the leaves are on the thinner side


----------



## skuba (Aug 17, 2021)

Jcue81 said:


> Sounds like a dream come true. I’ve been trying get Mandelbrot’s Royal Kush to run outside, but have yet to find it. I would definitely be interested to hear your opinions on earlier finishing, mold resistant CSI gear. Glad I couldn’t find Death Row seeds because I just bought a couple other packs today..lol Thanks!


humboldt seed company used to sell the royal kush, you may still be able to find them. They stopped making them, but Mandlebrot’s son’s company Emerald Mountain Legacy is the place now for royal kush


----------



## Upstate2627 (Aug 18, 2021)

I have a emerald mountain legacy oil spill which is royal kush / xxx og in a raised bed outside. I did also finish 2 females indoors. One og dominant and the other a more purple, more fragrant smaller budded one.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 18, 2021)

Funny, I had an itch and got strays black indica other day. There was a really good cut of black afghani what they called it in the clubs 10 yrs ago southern oregone. Was like a bubba/ the white cross in taste and a piledriver indica buzz. I’m stoked bout getting couple them red Bubba’s goin


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 18, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Funny, I had an itch and got strays black indica other day. There was a really good cut of black afghani what they called it in the clubs 10 yrs ago southern oregone. Was like a bubba/ the white cross in taste and a piledriver indica buzz. I’m stoked bout getting couple them red Bubba’s goin


I've been wanting to get some good ol days goin too, gonna pop some right now


----------



## sirtalis (Aug 18, 2021)

Buds on my Mendo Purple Urkle 3.5 are coming in. Classic urkle grape candy smell  Didn't grow too well because of foggy weather the last 2 months but with sunshine in the forecast I think it will pull through.


----------



## skuba (Aug 19, 2021)

Z x Bubblegum


----------



## OG Doge (Aug 19, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> I've been wanting to get some good ol days goin too, gonna pop some right now


Good ol days was bomb, very up high with none of the bad sativa affects and still a little stoney. Lots of lemon-lime terps in growth, hopefully you find one that carries it over into the flavor. Mine came out very similar to trainwreck in looks and flavor, but the high is way better.


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Aug 19, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Good ol days was bomb, very up high with none of the bad sativa affects and still a little stoney. Lots of lemon-lime terps in growth, hopefully you find one that carries it over into the flavor. Mine came out very similar to trainwreck in looks and flavor, but the high is way better.


That's interesting to hear, I was planning on kicking those beans to friends/family, but if there are some Lemon-Lime terps in there I might dig into them and look for a girl to self. I was planning on popping them and handing the seedlings off to my older brother who grew Bubba Kush as his favorite strain for YEARS. He's been chasing that old Bubba cut he used to have forever now. Those bright green golf ball nugs with hairs that where not quite purple but almost looked purple in the right light. That was the first named weed I smoked back in like 2006, Fishing Clear Lake for monster bass, my older brother passed me a Protopipe and said "hit this shit" lol

I was only planning on keeping one of those Good Ol Days if there where some pink/reddish pistil phenotypes that I heard about. Might have to rethink that train of thought.


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 19, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Good ol days was bomb, very up high with none of the bad sativa affects and still a little stoney. Lots of lemon-lime terps in growth, hopefully you find one that carries it over into the flavor. Mine came out very similar to trainwreck in looks and flavor, but the high is way better.


Actually smoking some Jack and Lavender Jack right now. Trainwreck Jack and PCK all treat me right


----------



## higher self (Aug 19, 2021)

Wk 4 on Santa’s Side Bitch & the terps are sadly nothing like Irene. All 3 phenos are alike with ssh lemon lime scents. I don’t even know if I want to use these in my Irene project anymore. I like this terp profile but not in OG’s, I’ve got sativas that smell like this. Could still be a great smoke.

Edit: One pheno is smelling like Irene but it's on the backend after the lemon lime wears off my fingers. I do like this one hope it will develop further


----------



## BongChoi (Aug 19, 2021)

Ghost OG x Snow gearing up. Hitting them with the FFJs now.


----------



## LivingTheDream012345 (Aug 20, 2021)

UK Cheese s1


TK x T-1000


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 22, 2021)

higher self said:


> It's the real Wedding Cake not Birthday Day Cake. Dr Panda set us straight on that a few months ago


Are you super sure? I got the asterisk by it, makin me nervous, lol


----------



## dr.panda (Aug 22, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Are you super sure? I got the asterisk by it, makin me nervous, lol


What pack is it? If its one of the crosses with like uk cheese, durban, or bubblegum, it is the birthday cake, if its anytbing newer its the wedding cake we all know.


----------



## BongChoi (Aug 22, 2021)

Quillaja/jayplantspeaker got the panama x bubba on beast mode, I planted this seed at the end of June! Love the natural shape it's showing but it's the slowest to flower. I would imagine these in ground full season would get massive. Just incensey smells so far.

Lemon Tree x UK Cheese. Short and wide structure with really floral lemon smells so far.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 22, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> What pack is it? If its one of the crosses with like uk cheese, durban, or bubblegum, it is the birthday cake, if its anytbing newer its the wedding cake we all know.


Pretty sure Wedding Cake x UK Cheese is the SJ WC not birthday cake


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 23, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> What pack is it? If its one of the crosses with like uk cheese, durban, or bubblegum, it is the birthday cake, if its anytbing newer its the wedding cake we all know.


Got fucked again cause he just won’t label em right, lol. It’s the cheese cross, I’ll be giving that pack away.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 23, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Pretty sure Wedding Cake x UK Cheese is the SJ WC not birthday cake


Can’t get a straight answer bout which one lol. Jeez


----------



## Jcue81 (Aug 23, 2021)

Can anyone who’s ordered through GLO recently comment on how long it took before they received a confirmation with tracking info after paying? Curious what the current turn around times are with him.


----------



## dr.panda (Aug 23, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Is the wedding cake the non Bday cake one?





Bodyne said:


> Can’t get a straight answer bout which one lol. Jeez


I've posted this already, it's about a straight as it gets now...


----------



## MyBallzItch (Aug 23, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> I've posted this already, it's about a straight as it gets now...
> View attachment 4970833




Birthday cake wedding cake?? fuckin fugazy cake. That's not a great answer. I would be pissed if I copped a wedding cake cross that was actually fugazy cake


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 23, 2021)

Reading comprehension at an all time low


----------



## Burton79 (Aug 23, 2021)

Jcue81 said:


> Can anyone who’s ordered through GLO recently comment on how long it took before they received a confirmation with tracking info after paying? Curious what the current turn around times are with him.


Took me 6 days from credit card payment to get my tracking number. USPS took a while to deliver. But it came through as always.


----------



## slacker140 (Aug 23, 2021)

Jcue81 said:


> Can anyone who’s ordered through GLO recently comment on how long it took before they received a confirmation with tracking info after paying? Curious what the current turn around times are with him.


8 days


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 23, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Got fucked again cause he just won’t label em right, lol. It’s the cheese cross, I’ll be giving that pack away.


the packs that use the real Wedding Cake are Wedding Cake x Sherbert,Wedding Cake x Purple Urkle,and Wedding Cake x Forbidden Fruit

the UK Cheese cross and Cali-O cross are Birthday Cake


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 23, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> the packs that use the real Wedding Cake are Wedding Cake x Sherbert,Wedding Cake x Purple Urkle,and Wedding Cake x Forbidden Fruit
> 
> the UK Cheese cross and Cali-O cross are Birthday Cake


Thanks


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 23, 2021)

Old Family Purple x GSC (forum) Growing outdoor-just brought her in for the night to stay cozy with lower humidity.


----------



## jp68 (Aug 23, 2021)

Isnt there an old saying about men eating or making 
cake!


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 24, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Isnt there an old saying about men eating or making
> cake!


"*Let them eat cake*" is the traditional translation of the French phrase "_Qu'ils mangent de la brioche_",[1] said to have been spoken in the 17th or 18th century by "a great princess" upon being told that the peasants had no bread.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Aug 24, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Thanks


You ever grown Cheese or any of her crosses?? I love cheese. Not as powerful as og, but her flavor is really high up there for me personally and it seems she passes it on easily. Here is a pic of my old big Buddha LA CHEESE cut. I've had plenty of people ask for her over pure kush and og just because of that cheese funk!!!


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 24, 2021)

Do u still have that cut bro?


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 24, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> You ever grown Cheese or any of her crosses?? I love cheese. Not as powerful as og, but her flavor is really high up there for me personally and it seems she passes it on easily. Here is a pic of my old big Buddha LA CHEESE cut. I've had plenty of people ask for her over pure kush and og just because of that cheese funk!!!View attachment 4971964


Many times, finished up a couple reefermsns airborne g13 x uk cheese last round, I just wanted to see it with the wedding cake, not Bday cake is all


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Aug 24, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Many times, finished up a couple reefermsns airborne g13 x uk cheese last round, I just wanted to see it with the wedding cake, not Bday cake is all


For sure. I just didn't want you to miss out on a possibly magical combo!


----------



## YardG (Aug 25, 2021)

Some lowers on a small TK Fallen Soldier clone at 7 weeks (Momma is outdoors and huge but not that far into flower). Sweet fruitiness and rose water. 

I hate rose water, but I'll make an exception.


----------



## Gsquared541 (Aug 25, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Many times, finished up a couple reefermsns airborne g13 x uk cheese last round, I just wanted to see it with the wedding cake, not Bday cake is all


Why not get the GSC cross? I have a feeling it would be amazing.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 25, 2021)

Does CSI have the real cheese cut or is one of these things that down the road its something else .... like the cakes and lemon trees etc

Ive heard the Norcal Cheese cut is not the same as the UK Cheese ... Exodus is supposed to be alot better


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 25, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Does CSI have the real cheese cut or is one of these things that down the road its something else .... like the cakes and lemon trees etc
> 
> Ive heard the Norcal Cheese cut is not the same as the UK Cheese ... Exodus is supposed to be alot better


Well, FFS? Caleb, oh Caleb, what’s happened? Lmfao He has a flat tiiiirrrrreeeeee........!


----------



## Gsquared541 (Aug 25, 2021)

Since you guys are discussing the birthday cake, I thought I’d offer some insight about the cut itself. I work for the guy who gave Nspecta the cut. I’ve always known it as wedding cake and it was made before “real” cut from SJ. Has anyone here actually grown Nspecta’s crosses with it? Or know of anyone that has?

The nugs are super super dense, so it’s a decent yielder despite having fairly distal internode spacing. It reeks of butter and honey. It’s a bit of a mutant/oddball, as a teen the clone displays bizzare krinkled leaves. The leaves straighten out later into veg. It has incredible branching. It’s not my favorite weed (don’t love the terp, too dense for me) but it is a super cool plant to grow. Others love it, though. 

Im surprised Nspecta has worked with it to the extent he has, the parents are notoriously hermy (cherry pie and gsc, not sure who the pollen donor is). And the clone itself is near mutant as I said. I am curious how the progeny turn out. You know, for science. 

Attached is an image of the cut, about the get chop in our greenhouse.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 25, 2021)

Now I also notice gsc or forum cookies? Lol glad I loaded up on chemd and tk crosses when cheap.


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 25, 2021)

Gsquared541 said:


> Since you guys are discussing the birthday cake, I thought I’d offer some insight about the cut itself. I work for the guy who gave Nspecta the cut. I’ve always known it as wedding cake and it was made before “real” cut from SJ. Has anyone here actually grown Nspecta’s crosses with it? Or know of anyone that has?
> 
> The nugs are super super dense, so it’s a decent yielder despite having fairly distal internode spacing. It reeks of butter and honey. It’s a bit of a mutant/oddball, as a teen the clone displays bizzare krinkled leaves. The leaves straighten out later into veg. It has incredible branching. It’s not my favorite weed (don’t love the terp, too dense for me) but it is a super cool plant to grow. Others love it, though.
> 
> ...


I grew the Birthday Cake x UK Cheese and it was good weed. Fast finishing, great flavor and potent enough for a cookie hybrid.


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 25, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Now I also notice gsc or forum cookies? Lol glad I loaded up on chemd and tk crosses when cheap.


Yeah dude some say TK and some say Triangle Kush , I'd stay away


----------



## Gsquared541 (Aug 25, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> I grew the Birthday Cake x UK Cheese and it was good weed. Fast finishing, great flavor and potent enough for a cookie hybrid.


Nice, I would guess that would be a good matchup for it. I guess the progeny must come out pretty good or I doubt Nspecta would mess with it. Thanks


----------



## Gsquared541 (Aug 25, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> the packs that use the real Wedding Cake are Wedding Cake x Sherbert,Wedding Cake x Purple Urkle,and Wedding Cake x Forbidden Fruit
> 
> the UK Cheese cross and Cali-O cross are Birthday Cake


Waiting for someone to grow out some wc x ff as I suspect it has some heaters in it as far as fruity/frosty/colorful weed is concerned. Maybe I’ll get some for next years outdoor… too early to say.


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 25, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> You ever grown Cheese or any of her crosses?? I love cheese. Not as powerful as og, but her flavor is really high up there for me personally and it seems she passes it on easily. Here is a pic of my old big Buddha LA CHEESE cut. I've had plenty of people ask for her over pure kush and og just because of that cheese funk!!!View attachment 4971964


For God's sake!


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 25, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Yeah dude some say TK and some say Triangle Kush , I'd stay away


You don’t read well, do ya lmfao? There are some listed gsc and some listed forum cookies. Since the other name asterisk game is goin on, wondered if this was another one . No name misunderstanding with tk or chemd, lmfao! Nice story bro! Lol


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 25, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> You don’t read well, do ya lmfao? There are some listed gsc and some listed forum cookies. Since the other name asterisk game is goin on, wondered if this was another one . No name misunderstanding with tk or chemd, lmfao! Nice story bro! Lol


You've been asking the same question for months when this shit has been explained time after time. Only one of us is having reading trouble.


----------



## dgarcad (Aug 25, 2021)

A fellow grower gifted me the Cali O x Birthday Cake but I’ve had trouble getting them to grow anything past the cotyledons. I got two more seeds left so we’ll see.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Aug 25, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Does CSI have the real cheese cut or is one of these things that down the road its something else .... like the cakes and lemon trees etc
> 
> Ive heard the Norcal Cheese cut is not the same as the UK Cheese ... Exodus is supposed to be alot better


IDK about what cut he uses, but the "cheese" flavor and frost I know so very very well came through on the cheese x Bubba I ran from CSI. I'm running muttzarella next because I expect something potent and nice and cheesey in that cross.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Aug 25, 2021)

Gsquared541 said:


> Since you guys are discussing the birthday cake, I thought I’d offer some insight about the cut itself. I work for the guy who gave Nspecta the cut. I’ve always known it as wedding cake and it was made before “real” cut from SJ. Has anyone here actually grown Nspecta’s crosses with it? Or know of anyone that has?
> 
> The nugs are super super dense, so it’s a decent yielder despite having fairly distal internode spacing. It reeks of butter and honey. It’s a bit of a mutant/oddball, as a teen the clone displays bizzare krinkled leaves. The leaves straighten out later into veg. It has incredible branching. It’s not my favorite weed (don’t love the terp, too dense for me) but it is a super cool plant to grow. Others love it, though.
> 
> ...


 Nobody was calling gsc x cherry pie wedding cake before jbeezys actual wedding cake.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Aug 25, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Do u still have that cut bro?


Retired her last round. Made a bunch of s1's and crosses though.


----------



## skuba (Aug 25, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Does CSI have the real cheese cut or is one of these things that down the road its something else .... like the cakes and lemon trees etc
> 
> Ive heard the Norcal Cheese cut is not the same as the UK Cheese ... Exodus is supposed to be alot better


----------



## Gsquared541 (Aug 25, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Nobody was calling gsc x cherry pie wedding cake before jbeezys actual wedding cake.


By “we” I mean a small group of people… but when did wedding cake come out? I think we first were calling the birthday cake wedding in like 2014 but idk. Could be wrong!


----------



## dr.panda (Aug 25, 2021)

Its actually pretty well known before JBzzy Wedding cake there was the Birthday cake "Wedding Cake".


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 25, 2021)

The Mac n Cheese from Cap has some real heavy cheese terps. It's one of my favorite strains.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Aug 26, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Its actually pretty well known before JBzzy Wedding cake there was the Birthday cake "Wedding Cake".


Birthday cake kush... y life.. pink cookies... Nobody called it wedding cake. Perhaps you and the other poster mistakenly cake Birthday cake "Wedding Cake" but you guys are acting like buddy was selling seeds he knew wasn't THE Wedding cake everyone was asking for. Show me a single person who put out "wedding cake" seeds that were actually "Birthday cake kush/ pink cookies/y life" before jbeezy triangle mints "wedding cake"


----------



## dr.panda (Aug 26, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Birthday cake kush... y life.. pink cookies... Nobody called it wedding cake. Perhaps you and the other poster mistakenly cake Birthday cake "Wedding Cake" but you guys are acting like buddy was selling seeds he knew wasn't THE Wedding cake everyone was asking for. Show me a single person who put out "wedding cake" seeds that were actually "Birthday cake kush/ pink cookies/y life" before jbeezy triangle mints "wedding cake"


I'm not here to convince you buddy, belive what you want.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Aug 26, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> I'm not here to convince you buddy, belive what you want.


No please, I'm always down to learn. Apparently you guys are the knowledgeable ones around here with the inside scoop.

Imo what you guys are suggesting makes no sense and implies that Caleb sold people "wedding cake" seeds knowing they weren't the wedding cake people wanted. What is more likely is someone gave him the old birthday cake kush cut that was getting passed around as "wedding cake" when people were trying to cash in on jbeezy cut being the latest MUST HAVE.

I was around the boards, you can still search them if you don't belive me, and people called gsc x cherry pie a few things but never "wedding cake" until people started trying to cash in on the hype. Go ahead and prove me wrong but it will probably just be easier to say "believe what you want"


----------



## Gsquared541 (Aug 26, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> No please, I'm always down to learn. Apparently you guys are the knowledgeable ones around here with the inside scoop.
> 
> Imo what you guys are suggesting makes no sense and implies that Caleb sold people "wedding cake" seeds knowing they weren't the wedding cake people wanted. What is more likely is someone gave him the old birthday cake kush cut that was getting passed around as "wedding cake" when people were trying to cash in on jbeezy cut being the latest MUST HAVE.
> 
> I was around the boards, you can still search them if you don't belive me, and people called gsc x cherry pie a few things but never "wedding cake" until people started trying to cash in on the hype. Go ahead and prove me wrong but it will probably just be easier to say "believe what you want"


I don’t believe the gsc/cherry seeds pie were ever labeled wedding cake. A specific CLONE (the one I uploaded a picture of) was called wedding cake, and I don’t think it saw much circulation. Again, this was around 2014 that I first saw this clone, but could have been as early as 2012 that my homie was growing it.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Aug 26, 2021)

Gsquared541 said:


> I don’t believe the gsc/cherry seeds pie were ever labeled wedding cake. A specific CLONE (the one I uploaded a picture of) was called wedding cake, and I don’t think it saw much circulation. Again, this was around 2014 that I first saw this clone, but could have been as early as 2012 that my homie was growing it.


Come on man 2012 lol unless your man was jigga himself you're full of shit


----------



## Gsquared541 (Aug 26, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Come on man 2012 lol unless your man was jigga himself you're full of shit


Yeah dude honestly who even cares lol. All I know is I had a medical card in 2014 and got a pound of “wedding cake”.


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Aug 26, 2021)

At a certain point I think many growers start to understand the subjective nature of cannabis growing. Talk, lore, and cannabis history have an intertwining duality that is pretty wild. I've seen these same convoluted arguments over the years with a few strains and the more I see the discussions the more I don't want to be involved. Good weed is good weed, the genetics speak for itself and the genetics of these strains don't have rose tinted glasses altering the perception of it's qualities from the past. If you find it you find it, if you don't you don't. There is to much he said she said in a world where memory is often brought into question via this specific activity. 

Yes, It does suck that people are just naming random shit after the newest hype strain, it muddies up the water for people who are hunting for things they had in the past or current prospects they want to invest in. It sucks big time but arguing over it instead of discussing it with insight is a frivolous task that I'm sure nobody intrinsically enjoys. The best you can really do is invest in sources you trust, pop the beans, or grow out the clone and find out if the genetics are what you remember. If it's a shitty imitation or nothing even close, then inform the breeder and friends of your findings and look for the next legitimate source to purchase and hunt. 

Who knows you might even end up finding something you like better popping beans along the way


----------



## MyBallzItch (Aug 26, 2021)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> At a certain point I think many growers start to understand the subjective nature of cannabis growing. Talk, lore, and cannabis history have an intertwining duality that is pretty wild. I've seen these same convoluted arguments over the years with a few strains and the more I see the discussions the more I don't want to be involved. Good weed is good weed, the genetics speak for itself and the genetics of these strains don't have rose tinted glasses altering the perception of it's qualities from the past. If you find it you find it, if you don't you don't. There is to much he said she said in a world where memory is often brought into question via this specific activity.
> 
> Yes, It does suck that people are just naming random shit after the newest hype strain, it muddies up the water for people who are hunting for things they had in the past or current prospects they want to invest in. It sucks big time but arguing over it instead of discussing it with insight is a frivolous task that I'm sure nobody intrinsically enjoys. The best you can really do is invest in sources you trust, pop the beans, or grow out the clone and find out if the genetics are what you remember. If it's a shitty imitation or nothing even close, then inform the breeder and friends of your findings and look for the next legitimate source to purchase and hunt.
> 
> Who knows you might even end up finding something you like better popping beans along the way


You really don't care if the genetics you're buying aren't what is listed as long as it's "good"? I won't beat a dead horse but he probably should have just apologized for another mislabel


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 26, 2021)

Wedding mids or birthdays mids , take your pick


----------



## Gsquared541 (Aug 26, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> You really don't care if the genetics you're buying aren't what is listed as long as it's "good"? I won't beat a dead horse but he probably should have just apologized for another mislabel


I think that’s a good point. By the time he had the birthday cake, SJ wedding cake was well established and calling the birthday cake wedding cake probably mislead a bunch of people.


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Aug 26, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> You really don't care if the genetics you're buying aren't what is listed as long as it's "good"? I won't beat a dead horse but he probably should have just apologized for another mislabel


That was only under the inference that I'm purchasing a pack of beans that I know has a controversial lineage behind it with a chance of it being not what I want. Not an established/obvious strain with traits that you know and are certain is the right genetic, along with a popularity/community consensus.


----------



## slacker140 (Aug 26, 2021)

At the time I purchased the wedding cake x UK cheese I had no idea there was any possibility that it wasn't the jbeezy wedding cake. Maybe it should have been labeled differently.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 26, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> A fellow grower gifted me the Cali O x Birthday Cake but I’ve had trouble getting them to grow anything past the cotyledons. I got two more seeds left so we’ll see.


Sounds like you've got an issue with damping off seedlings. Could be a fungal issue or simple overwatering. 

If you use an inoculation at planting they can outcompete it generally, overwatering not being an issue. Even something trichoderma heavy helps out a lot.


----------



## Mr. Nevermind (Aug 27, 2021)

Lemon tree × Lemon Party
Grown in pro mix with perlite
Mega crop, bud explosion and some cal mag


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 27, 2021)

Mr. Nevermind said:


> Lemon tree × Lemon Party
> Grown in pro mix with perlite
> Mega crop, bud explosion and some cal mag


Anyone else have issues with thumbnails loading slow as shit or not all the way?


----------



## mile.high (Aug 27, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Anyone else have issues with thumbnails loading slow as shit or not all the way?


All the time on my phone, not on my PC. 
Download button works to see the whole pic.


----------



## budlover44 (Aug 28, 2021)

Hi, about 4 th week flower. I have a few types but one I asking about is CSI Humboldt girl scout crossed with CHEM D.
I wondered when do I count first date of flower and anyone giving pointers on this strain as it is quite far behind few other SCI strain.
Thanks , how long to flower, heavy crop, tall?
also it sure is sticky and smells strong already with small flowers but many. Grown in amended soil with Gia green in 15 gallon fabric pots


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 28, 2021)

Bouquet of some Fire OG x Bubba Kush a few days after chop, gonna be some sleepy shit


----------



## Burton79 (Aug 28, 2021)

budlover44 said:


> Hi, about 4 th week flower. I have a few types but one I asking about is CSI Humboldt girl scout crossed with CHEM D.
> I wondered when do I count first date of flower and anyone giving pointers on this strain as it is quite far behind few other SCI strain.
> Thanks , how long to flower, heavy crop, tall?
> also it sure is sticky and smells strong already with small flowers but many. Grown in amended soil with Gia green in 15 gallon fabric pots


I grew Chem D x GSC and it went 84 days. It stretched a lot and yielded great. If you are at 4 weeks post flip my guess is you are past stretch. The one I grew really stacked in weeks 5 and 6. Keep an eye on the lowers for balls. I have grown about 15 different crosses and a few S1's from CSI. Chem D x GSC is tied with Purple Dog Bud as my favorite. I enjoy them all a lot though. I grew a Chem D S1 and took it 82 days after flip. But that is for my setup and my preference.


----------



## Gsquared541 (Aug 29, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Bouquet of some Fire OG x Bubba Kush a few days after chop, gonna be some sleepy shit
> View attachment 4974675


Absolutely fantastic work my guy, what are the terps like? God, I wanna smoke that!


----------



## skuba (Aug 29, 2021)

Zkittlez x bubblegum, interesting weed. It’s hard to pinpoint what they taste or smell like, but they’re nose burners. Very terpy with a clear buzz fresh off the line. My favorite pheno so far


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Aug 29, 2021)

skuba said:


> Zkittlez x bubblegum, interesting weed. It’s hard to pinpoint what they taste or smell like, but they’re nose burners. Very terpy with a clear buzz fresh off the line. My favorite pheno so far


Looks good! I got a pack of those waiting to be dug into, I really wana put the Bubblegum mold resistance to the test.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 29, 2021)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> Looks good! I got a pack of those waiting to be dug into, I really wana put the Bubblegum mold resistance to the test.


I grew out Bog’s bog bubble a few years ago in Atlantic Canada and it was very good for resistance. I know it’s not the same bugglegum line(more indica) but it was bubblegum. 
I think CSI bubblegum leans more sativa which would be even better.


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 29, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> You ever grown Cheese or any of her crosses?? I love cheese. Not as powerful as og, but her flavor is really high up there for me personally and it seems she passes it on easily. Here is a pic of my old big Buddha LA CHEESE cut. I've had plenty of people ask for her over pure kush and og just because of that cheese funk!!!View attachment 4971964


Did you order from the UK, or is there a stateside distributor? Thx bro


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 29, 2021)

santacruztodd said:


> Old Family Purple x GSC (forum) Growing outdoor-just brought her in for the night to stay cozy with lower humidity.View attachment 4971268


"Mom, it's OK-I'm gonna have plenty of smoke for the Holiday season-and football!


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Aug 29, 2021)

santacruztodd said:


> Did you order from the UK, or is there a stateside distributor? Thx bro


Don't order the seeds. I ran his more recent releases and they are NOT the same. This was from the first feminized release. Everything else is probably s1 or further... The original confidential cheese release from DNA had some winners too, but I've heard they changed after the initial release. That cut was over 10 YO when I retired her.


----------



## budlover44 (Aug 29, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> I grew Chem D x GSC and it went 84 days. It stretched a lot and yielded great. If you are at 4 weeks post flip my guess is you are past stretch. The one I grew really stacked in weeks 5 and 6. Keep an eye on the lowers for balls. I have grown about 15 different crosses and a few S1's from CSI. Chem D x GSC is tied with Purple Dog Bud as my favorite. I enjoy them all a lot though. I grew a Chem D S1 and took it 82 days after flip. But that is for my setup and my preference.


Thanks so much for this info.
I can already see and smell its a frosty beast and yes the stretch for most past is done.
I did lollypop the lowers but I will indeed check lowers for balls thanks for tip!
This is certainly the best out of my pheno hunt of various seeds .
I am in 15 gallon fabric pots and good thing I didn't veg much longer as plants are a good 6 foot tall .
I am starting to see them pilling on weight now hopefully no issues with nutrients as I am water only soil but I have been hitting them with low dose of P and K just to be sure no lack of nutrients.... strain is far more frosty than any other CSI strain I have tried.
I am definitely growing this again.


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 30, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Don't order the seeds. I ran his more recent releases and they are NOT the same. This was from the first feminized release. Everything else is probably s1 or further... The original confidential cheese release from DNA had some winners too, but I've heard they changed after the initial release. That cut was over 10 YO when I retired her.


Thanks for the heads up. Growing indoors is fun, but I'm an outdoor guy, near the coast, and Cheese like yours would mold for sure unless you brought them in at night. I'm having good luck with the OFP/T1000 strains here. Got one pheno of the OFP x GSC forum that is heavy on the Purple Urkle traits. I had a male Purple MAC this season from Greenpoint Seeds (GDPxLarry OG X Miracle 15xAlien Cookies) that I pollinated her with on a few lower branches. Could be the One. Would love to try the cross indoors to see its true potential-aesthetically, anyways. You can't replace a few outdoor 90-100 degree days at finish time indoors, but the indoor shit is just so perfect without the worm and mold concerns. I'll hit a few folks with seeds if requested in a month or so.


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 30, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Bouquet of some Fire OG x Bubba Kush a few days after chop, gonna be some sleepy shit
> View attachment 4974675


You killed every last hair on that bitch


----------



## sirtalis (Aug 30, 2021)

santacruztodd said:


> I'm having good luck with the OFP/T1000 strains here.


That's good to hear. I'm on the coast too, running three T-1000 crosses ( x Bubba, x Zkittlez and x Obama Kush) and a bit paranoid about mold.


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 30, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> That's good to hear. I'm on the coast too, running three T-1000 crosses ( x Bubba, x Zkittlez and x Obama Kush) and a bit paranoid about mold.


The humidity is one thing, but I have bamboo poles that are a bit taller than the plants and I put a 5x5 piece of cardboard on top of them at night to prevent dew from falling on them. The mold generally hits the worm eaten areas, so pull any of that quickly and spray affected areas to quash the mold. Those heavy wet days are a bitch, but haven't had those in a few years do to the drought. Bring them indoors at night if possible. I get big plants in 15 gallon containers, so those are easy to move. 25 gallons-not so easy :O


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 30, 2021)

santacruztodd said:


> The humidity is one thing, but I have bamboo poles that are a bit taller than the plants and I put a 5x5 piece of cardboard on top of them at night to prevent dew from falling on them. The mold generally hits the worm eaten areas, so pull any of that quickly and spray affected areas to quash the mold. Those heavy wet days are a bitch, but haven't had those in a few years do to the drought. Bring them indoors at night if possible. I get big plants in 15 gallon containers, so those are easy to move. 25 gallons-not so easy :O


I spray with rubbing alcohol and re-treat as necessary.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Aug 30, 2021)

santacruztodd said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Growing indoors is fun, but I'm an outdoor guy, near the coast, and Cheese like yours would mold for sure unless you brought them in at night. I'm having good luck with the OFP/T1000 strains here. Got one pheno of the OFP x GSC forum that is heavy on the Purple Urkle traits. I had a male Purple MAC this season from Greenpoint Seeds (GDPxLarry OG X Miracle 15xAlien Cookies) that I pollinated her with on a few lower branches. Could be the One. Would love to try the cross indoors to see its true potential-aesthetically, anyways. You can't replace a few outdoor 90-100 degree days at finish time indoors, but the indoor shit is just so perfect without the worm and mold concerns. I'll hit a few folks with seeds if requested in a month or so.


Never ran outdoor, but have had a little bud rot on rare occasion indoors because sometimes my colas are just that dense and massive. That cheese cut never molded on me and was always dank and green even deep into the flowers. Who knows though. Getting rained on might have tested her mold resilience...


----------



## 215roy (Aug 31, 2021)

GSC s1 update:
Took 5 out of 6 plants down, I've tried 3 phenos so far and incredibly they all taste like GSC.
None of the terps from bloom carried on to the dried bud, no ocean air, no pepper, no grape punch smells - just GSC.
2 are very tasty and the other is very light, even during flower I would have to squeeze the crap out of it to smell it, its also the least potent.

So in conclusion, if you don't have access to clones this will definitely get you something close at least taste wise. As far as looks, I'll have to pop more to see but none had the club shape buds GSC is known for and the nugs don't look pic worthy. In the end its quality weed done in 8-9 weeks


----------



## jp68 (Aug 31, 2021)

Peeps need to get over the fine print and just pop the packs . He puts out keepers in every pack and definetly in a 2 pack run


----------



## SIMIAN__RATICUS (Sep 1, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Also, after running Chemd x tk from both csi and Goat and Monkey, it's pretty obvious that Goat and monkey doesn't have very good quality control or aren't using the real cuts. All three of the g&m have something that is not Chem or OG. Csi chemd x tk smells just like I would expect for that cross. G&m has some kind of sweet strain in there and the plants don't have chem or OG structure


I just dropped 2 of their hells angel og x tk, i hope they used the real cuts. I did a chemD x tk from csi and it was nasty lol, main smell was feces. Come home and think the dog pooped. Smoke was straight  tho.


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Sep 1, 2021)

SIMIAN__RATICUS said:


> I just dropped 2 of their hells angel og x tk, i hope they used the real cuts. I did a chemD x tk from csi and it was nasty lol, main smell was feces. Come home and think the dog pooped. Smoke was straight  tho.


Why is it when dogshit or catpiss phenos are around they end up being such good smoke lol? I grew some trainwreck back in the day that had a catpiss smell to it. Easily the most psychoactive weed I have ever inhaled. I heard minor audio hallucinations from smoking it and never experienced anything that psychoactive when consuming edibles. Which are supposed to carry way more psychoactive properties.

Edit: Oh shit you follow me on instagram, you literally just liked my GreenLacewing photo/video a minute ago lol.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Sep 1, 2021)

SIMIAN__RATICUS said:


> I just dropped 2 of their hells angel og x tk, i hope they used the real cuts. I did a chemD x tk from csi and it was nasty lol, main smell was feces. Come home and think the dog pooped. Smoke was straight  tho.


I'm gonna run 2 Josies this round because I have the room and at least one of the parents SHOULD be Diesel (daywrecker). I had the room and am always looking for Diesel . 2 out of 60 shouldn't hurt anything just to see. If they're garbage I'm throwing the rest of my g&m in the trash. Already sitting on the fence post...
Yeah that CSI chemd x tk was nasty lol potent, but like you said straight burnt shit smell.


----------



## BongChoi (Sep 3, 2021)

Ghost OG x Snow.

Z1000 #7 x Forbidden Fruit. Smells exactly like pineapple juice + yellow starburst


----------



## Mr. Nevermind (Sep 4, 2021)

Lemon tree x lemon party with a couple weeks to go


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 4, 2021)

SIMIAN__RATICUS said:


> I just dropped 2 of their hells angel og x tk, i hope they used the real cuts. I did a chemD x tk from csi and it was nasty lol, main smell was feces. Come home and think the dog pooped. Smoke was straight  tho.


My chem tk were all greasy dank with good yield and good potency. I’ve not done my csi yet


----------



## SIMIAN__RATICUS (Sep 4, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> My chem tk were all greasy dank with good yield and good potency. I’ve not done my csi yet


Thats good to hear.


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 4, 2021)

3 sour urkles going to be flipped in a week or 2.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Sep 5, 2021)

Anybody happen to know if any currently active coupon codes for CSI? Bout to order a decent sized order, thought I’d check before submitting.


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 5, 2021)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Anybody happen to know if any currently active coupon codes for CSI? Bout to order a decent sized order, thought I’d check before submitting.


BULK 2021
But it needs 1,500 before discount


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Sep 5, 2021)

Mendo Purple Urkle 3.5, about 45 days in flower when pictured.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Sep 5, 2021)

Anyone have any pics of Fire & Ice (WiFi 43 x Humboldt Snow)?

I was recalling an old conversation I had with Caleb earlier where he had told me his most potent strains tend to be his chemdog 91 & Humboldt snow crosses, so going to run a few of the HS crosses I already have as well as likely picking up a few more. Thinking of grabbing WiFi 43 x Humboldt Snow, Chemdog 91 x Humboldt Snow, and possibly some Big Sur Holyweed x Humboldt snow. Mostly looking for fire & ice pics but if anyone else has pics of one of the other strains, I’d love to see them as well.


----------



## BongChoi (Sep 5, 2021)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Anyone have any pics of Fire & Ice (WiFi 43 x Humboldt Snow)?
> 
> I was recalling an old conversation I had with Caleb earlier where he had told me his most potent strains tend to be his chemdog 91 & Humboldt snow crosses, so going to run a few of the HS crosses I already have as well as likely picking up a few more. Thinking of grabbing WiFi 43 x Humboldt Snow, Chemdog 91 x Humboldt Snow, and possibly some Big Sur Holyweed x Humboldt snow. Mostly looking for fire & ice pics but if anyone else has pics of one of the other strains, I’d love to see them as well.


Check CSI's instagram post Dec 30, 2020


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Sep 5, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Check CSI's instagram post Dec 30, 2020


Yeah, I saw that post when searching online. I was just hoping maybe some of the users on this forum have some pics. Thanks tho!


----------



## YardG (Sep 6, 2021)

TK Fallen Soldier cutting @ 9 weeks tomorrow, starting to get there.


----------



## budlover44 (Sep 6, 2021)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Anyone have any pics of Fire & Ice (WiFi 43 x Humboldt Snow)?
> 
> I was recalling an old conversation I had with Caleb earlier where he had told me his most potent strains tend to be his chemdog 91 & Humboldt snow crosses, so going to run a few of the HS crosses I already have as well as likely picking up a few more. Thinking of grabbing WiFi 43 x Humboldt Snow, Chemdog 91 x Humboldt Snow, and possibly some Big Sur Holyweed x Humboldt snow. Mostly looking for fire & ice pics but if anyone else has pics of one of the other strains, I’d love to see them as well.


CSI humboldt has this in stock 
*Nuclear Winter ~ Chemdog ’91 x Snow*


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Sep 6, 2021)

budlover44 said:


> CSI humboldt has this in stock
> *Nuclear Winter ~ Chemdog ’91 x Snow*


Yeah, he has all three of them in stock.


----------



## budlover44 (Sep 7, 2021)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Yeah, he has all three of them in stock.


This chemD x GSC cookies is by the best out 25 strains I hunted this run. some CSI, some clearwater best strains as well. 
I am impressed !!
I gotta get some pics I just never remember before harvest.
what's been best for you CSI wise?
I had eyed that Humboldt snow wish I had got it.


----------



## BongChoi (Sep 7, 2021)

PHK x T-1000. Nice grape smells, really dense flower


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Sep 7, 2021)

budlover44 said:


> This chemD x GSC cookies is by the best out 25 strains I hunted this run. some CSI, some clearwater best strains as well.
> I am impressed !!
> I gotta get some pics I just never remember before harvest.
> what's been best for you CSI wise?
> I had eyed that Humboldt snow wish I had got it.


Man, I’ve ran so much csi that it’s hard to pick one. Probably between Ghost OG x Humboldt snow, lemon tree x Zkittles or TK x Chemdog 91.


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Sep 7, 2021)

Popped 3 Living Dead Girl seeds for the outdoor garden this year.
Living Dead Girl #2 on the left and #3 on the right.

Here is a close up of LDG#2, at the base of flowering sites and at the calyx's, its starting to turn violet/purple with a hint of pink.


LDG #1:


I've never grown Girl Scout Cookies, or any of it's hybrids/cousins. So I'm not sure if it is the GSC or the Patient Zero genetics that is causing this funky smell i am getting in flower. All 3 of these ladies have a pungent odor to them from afar that is sweet but almost borders on the verge of being like bad breath. Then when you get up close and do a stem rub you get kushy sweet citrus and vanilla vibes. It's kind of a trip the smell these girls are putting off.

What I can say about this strain so far is that it makes for a really great outdoor candidate Based off: #1 took off like a bat out of hell and has some of the best node spacing and flower structures for stacking on HUGE Colas. She was an all around easy to deal with strain that didn't need much attention. I topped her once around 36 inches tall and she literally sprouted 40-50 cola's that have almost no space between budding sites. There is basically no wasted space on her it feels like. All 3 of the seeds seemed to stay fairly close in terms of genetics, they have very similar smell and structure, not a lot of diversity. If she ends up being a good smoke, I will invest the time into propagating more beans of her.

I'm interested to see what the colder temps bring to these already purple oriented plants. Patient Zero has some wicked colors, and from the only LDG photos I can find on the net she has a dark purple hue to her as well. I'm at 4000 elevation and get some pretty low night time temps. Can't wait to see the colors come in.

I will update with late flower photos later on down the line. I'm glad I bought two packs of these seeds, as they are now sold out and a limited time release apparently. I harvested pollen from a male Pine Tar Kush that was showing some dark purple colors, I already select pollinated a few branches on all 3 Living Dead Girl's. Just as a little explorative project to peek into when I have the time later.

The 11 Living dead girl beans I have left are going to eventually be thrown into a tent, the best female out of the group is going to be sprayed & reversed to net me a nice little stock of LDG seeds. I like the plant as an outdoor potential staple so far, just gotta wait and see what the smoke is like now.


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 8, 2021)

Fire OG x Bubba


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Sep 8, 2021)

Popped 3 Lemon Party S1's for the outdoor garden this year. Alot of diversity in these 3 seeds, one plant went indica dominate, one plant went sativa dominate. And one ended up being a dwarf/stunter with exclusive trifoliate growth. All 3 plants smell very strongly of lemon citrus notes.

Seed #1 Indica Dom:
Lemon Party #1 is just an easy grower, it got big and thick and bushy without even really trying, she was just wanting to make a huge ol' bush. She's going to be a bit of a pain to thin out and trim up when the time comes due to the sheer amount of fan leaves and their size. I need to smoke her flower before I decide if I like the indica dominate phenotype or not.





Seed #2 Sativa Dom:
Lemon Party #2 is going to be so fucking nice to trim, there is almost NO leaf structure, and the leaf that is there is tiny/minimal. #2 is literally covered in frost and it happened really early into flower. Her lanky structure might have issues with heavy flowers later down the line, but holy shit this sativa dominate one is really fucking awesome so far. If I can isolate that insane budding structure and lack of heavy leaf in a future strain I will be really happy.





My purple Pine Tar Kush male pollinated a select branch on both of these lemon party ladies. I'm excited to see what happens


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 8, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Fire OG x Bubba
> View attachment 4982576


Why so early?


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 8, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Why so early?


If you call 11 weeks early... not really trying to have a 12+ week bubba cross either.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 8, 2021)

Good ole days got fanners bigger n my hands already.


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 8, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> If you call 11 weeks early... not really trying to have a 12+ week bubba cross either.


Yeah that’ll suck, all the bubba crosses I ever grew went 9 weeks


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 8, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Yeah that’ll suck, all the bubba crosses I ever grew went 9 weeks


It's still my favorite smoke at the moment! Melt into chair kinda weed, just not a keeper.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 9, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Yeah that’ll suck, all the bubba crosses I ever grew went 9 weeks


Try taking a bubba cross you like at 9 weeks another week, you might like it even more.

I grew a bubba x deep chunk for a bit. Once I took it 12 weeks, still the best night night shit I've had. The coffee and cocoa were so strong, combined with the gas it was great. Would choose it over kush mints all day.


----------



## StonedAgeGrower (Sep 9, 2021)

Here's a few Bubba S1s I ran last year. They were all very good, but #3 was my keeper. Had a standard Bubba nose at chop, but after a few weeks in jars developed this amazing Onion/Berry/Coffee funk going on that is just fantastic! They all ran 65 days

Running a pack of his Chem91 S1s and a cut of Giesel right now, should be flipping them soon


----------



## TopShelftrees (Sep 9, 2021)

I’ve grown a few CSI strains over the years. Was not disappointed at all. Anything with the TK in it is an absolute winner. I’ve honestly never seen a strain put out by Nspecta that was even mediocre. Gotta admit I’m jelly of the testers as Bubba and chem D are two of my ALL TIME FAVOURITES! definitely keeping my eye out for those. Very VERY INTRIGUED! And very well done as well my friend. Some definite quality product there my friend


----------



## Landrace_NJ (Sep 9, 2021)

StonedAgeGrower said:


> Here's a few Bubba S1s I ran last year. They were all very good, but #3 was my keeper. Had a standard Bubba nose at chop, but after a few weeks in jars developed this amazing Onion/Berry/Coffee funk going on that is just fantastic! They all ran 65 days
> 
> Running a pack of his Chem91 S1s and a cut of Giesel right now, should be flipping them soon





StonedAgeGrower said:


> Here's a few Bubba S1s I ran last year. They were all very good, but #3 was my keeper. Had a standard Bubba nose at chop, but after a few weeks in jars developed this amazing Onion/Berry/Coffee funk going on that is just fantastic! They all ran 65 days
> 
> Running a pack of his Chem91 S1s and a cut of Giesel right now, should be flipping them soon


Those look awesome buddy!


----------



## strandloper (Sep 9, 2021)

Has anybody here grown out one of his Purple Afghan crosses?
or does anybody have experience with the purple Afghan?

would Love to hear something about from experience 

thanks


----------



## StonedAgeGrower (Sep 9, 2021)

strandloper said:


> Has anybody here grown out one of his Purple Afghan crosses?
> or does anybody have experience with the purple Afghan?
> 
> would Love to hear something about from experience
> ...


I haven't unfortunately, but when I saw those I wondered if it's BritishHempire's Purple Afghan. I ran his Purple Afghan x Cheese close to 15 yrs ago, and they definitely passed along some beautiful purple hues. If it's that same Purple Afghan, Id say you would be in for a treat


----------



## Burton79 (Sep 9, 2021)

strandloper said:


> Has anybody here grown out one of his Purple Afghan crosses?
> or does anybody have experience with the purple Afghan?
> 
> would Love to hear something about from experience
> ...


I think it is Mz Jill's Purple Afghani, he mentioned it in a IG post. I have two purple afghani x purple indica plants going and got two totally different phenos. The one that I think leans more toward the purple afghani side is very earthy/musky and grape and dank. Big dense buds. Big dinosaur fan leaves. Both phenos are unique plants. Haven't smoked yet, but based on my experience so far I would grow again. Very stable. No herm issues and I had a couple situations where power was off for days at a time. The pic below is kinda blurry but the one I would consider purple afghani leaner is on the left and the one on the right is purple indica leaner. Purple indica leaner will finish around 70 days and the purple afghani leaner will probably go in to the 80s.


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 9, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> I think it is Mz Jill's Purple Afghani, he mentioned it in a IG post. I have two purple afghani x purple indica plants going and got two totally different phenos. The one that I think leans more toward the purple afghani side is very earthy/musky and grape and dank. Big dense buds. Big dinosaur fan leaves. Both phenos are unique plants. Haven't smoked yet, but based on my experience so far I would grow again. Very stable. No herm issues and I had a couple situations where power was off for days at a time. The pic below is kinda blurry but the one I would consider purple afghani leaner is on the left and the one on the right is purple indica leaner. Purple indica leaner will finish around 70 days and the purple afghani leaner will probably go in to the 80s.
> 
> View attachment 4983340


Looking good I'm starting the mendo x purple indica next.


----------



## Burton79 (Sep 9, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Looking good I'm starting the mendo x purple indica next.


That is going to be awesome.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Sep 9, 2021)

Here’s my 7 Phenos of Underdog Urkle on Week 3 from flip.
Pheno #1 - Short pheno

Pheno #2 - Bushy Indica Pheno

Pheno #3 - Not sure how to describe this one, best structure though

Pheno #4 - Short with alternating nodes Pheno (My vote to be the winner, but we’ll have to see)

Pheno #5 - Really tall pheno

Pheno #6 - Medium height with a sweet stem rub

Pheno #7 - Similar to 5 but with a better smelling stem rub


----------



## Railage (Sep 10, 2021)

Grabbed two packs of Emerald Bay Bubba (Tahoe OG x Bubba) pretty excited. I’m popping seeds again in like 20-25 days.

As of right now I want to pop those as well as something else, I need 36 different females for my round 1 tables.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Sep 12, 2021)

Purple Mendocino Urkle 3.5 about 51 days when pictured.


----------



## Devils34 (Sep 12, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> I grew out Bog’s bog bubble a few years ago in Atlantic Canada and it was very good for resistance. I know it’s not the same bugglegum line(more indica) but it was bubblegum.
> I think CSI bubblegum leans more sativa which would be even better.


I got the Bubblegum S1 hoping for a sativa pheno....i got a straight indica version (which I had never tried).......the sativa versions ive had taste sweet and almost haze-like......the indica pheno of the s1 tasted like pine and unmistakable pink bubblegum......moreso bubblegum than the sativa versions ive had.......but I still prefer the sativa version overall.....its a better high and tastes better because the pine is slightly off putting to me.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Sep 13, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> I got the Bubblegum S1 hoping for a sativa pheno....i got a straight indica version (which I had never tried).......the sativa versions ive had taste sweet and almost haze-like......the indica pheno of the s1 tasted like pine and unmistakable pink bubblegum......moreso bubblegum than the sativa versions ive had.......but I still prefer the sativa version overall.....its a better high and tastes better because the pine is slightly off putting to me.


Last harvest, I ran Bubblegum x GG4, which had a clear bubblegum flavor as well. Good stuff.


----------



## sirtalis (Sep 14, 2021)

Outdoor girls are starting to get some frost. These are my CSI plants (and some from Founding Fathers).

GSC x Zkittlez



Z-1000 (Zkittlez x T-1000 aka Trumps Candy). The smell on this is incredible, like fermented tropical fruit.




Secret Service (T-1000 x Obama Kush)



Bubba Kush x Old Family Purple. This one hits me right in the feels with the Bubba Kush coffee smell.


----------



## YardG (Sep 14, 2021)

TK Fallen Soldier cutting still going, 10 weeks tomorrow. Hoping to get another upclose look ASAP.


----------



## xxMESTxx (Sep 15, 2021)

What kind of payment options do i have have when going direct? I'd rather go direct but SHN and maybe even GLO seem to have good options.


----------



## Jug Stomper (Sep 16, 2021)

Some Triangle Kush S1's

Chemdog 1 × TK

Sherbert Fallen Soldier

4 completely looking plants so far out of the TK's, plus a runt, they are the bottom 4 photos


----------



## Jug Stomper (Sep 16, 2021)

xxMESTxx said:


> What kind of payment options do i have have when going direct? I'd rather go direct but SHN and maybe even GLO seem to have good options.


Money order or Cash


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Sep 16, 2021)

LOVING all these late summer bud pics!

Here's my Sherbert x Irene Kush. She smells like sweet old lady perfume, no joke. Literally! Snapped my head back when I smelled it for the first time.. Like ohhhhh I get it now haha


----------



## sirtalis (Sep 16, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> LOVING all these late summer bud pics!
> 
> Here's my Sherbert x Irene Kush. She smells like sweet old lady perfume, no joke. Literally! Snapped my head back when I smelled it for the first time.. Like ohhhhh I get it now haha


Someone should make a Karen Kush. Needs to be a strain that smells like "let me talk to the manager".


----------



## Railage (Sep 16, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> LOVING all these late summer bud pics!
> 
> Here's my Sherbert x Irene Kush. She smells like sweet old lady perfume, no joke. Literally! Snapped my head back when I smelled it for the first time.. Like ohhhhh I get it now haha


I ran a freebie pack of Mystery Purple (they sucked) from Relentless and that’s exactly how I would describe the terps on one. I called her Church Lady.


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Sep 16, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> Someone should make a Karen Kush. Needs to be a strain that smells like "let me talk to the manager".


This is really funny. Normally I would just slap down a thumbs up and move on but I had a good laugh at this comment lol well done.


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 16, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> LOVING all these late summer bud pics!
> 
> Here's my Sherbert x Irene Kush. She smells like sweet old lady perfume, no joke. Literally! Snapped my head back when I smelled it for the first time.. Like ohhhhh I get it now haha
> 
> ...


Looking good.
Sherbert is possibly one of the most underrated clone only’s available.
Sunset got all of the love for years but folks are finally coming around on how high quality Sherbert really is.
I lost my Sherbert mom this summer to spider mites after several years of loving her.
I just ordered a couple packs of CSI seeds in hopes of finding a suitable replacement for her in my garden.
I went with the Sherbert S1’s and the Purple Urkle x Sherbert cross.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 16, 2021)

Mendo purp #54 x forbidden fruit 

the greatest smell in the world, I’m obsessed with this plant.


----------



## chancesmokez420 (Sep 17, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Mendo purp #54 x forbidden fruit
> 
> the greatest smell in the world, I’m obsessed with this plant.


so wish he had those ff packs on his direct site so would scoop the s1 and some crosses love me the terps on forbidden fruit that shit is looking killer


----------



## Gsquared541 (Sep 17, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> Looking good.
> Sherbert is possibly one of the most underrated clone only’s available.
> Sunset got all of the love for years but folks are finally coming around on how high quality Sherbert really is.
> I lost my Sherbert mom this summer to spider mites after several years of loving her.
> ...


I like sunset a lot actually, always found it tasty and potent and it yields well too. 

Sherbet must be really something special…


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Sep 17, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Mendo purp #54 x forbidden fruit
> 
> the greatest smell in the world, I’m obsessed with this plant.


Wow.. Looks incredible. The terps you described in the pic sound fucking amazing!!! I love all those things!!


----------



## Devils34 (Sep 17, 2021)

To be honest, the terps available on these new strains arent my cup of tea mostly.....and I find all the strains ppl rave about to be overrated.

None of them beat the shit I was smoking from 2006-2010.....they dont get me as high, and they dont taste as good either.


----------



## ncali (Sep 18, 2021)

T/1000 backcross. 

I really like the flower, bit she's a real picky b/×#^%, difficult to keep happy. Probably go looking through more of her sisters to find a more... agreeable female haha.


----------



## Devils34 (Sep 18, 2021)

ncali said:


> T/1000 backcross.
> 
> I really like the flower, bit she's a real picky b/×#^%, difficult to keep happy. Probably go looking through more of her sisters to find a more... agreeable female haha.


that's a sexy bitch lol

But sorry to break it to you, agreeable females dont exist lol sorry I had to.


----------



## burrheadd (Sep 18, 2021)

Looking ahead to next year
What’s the fastest finishing CSI strain for outdoors? 
grew some original big bad wolf this year and while it’s looking awesome still has a ways to go


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Sep 19, 2021)

Here’s 3 of my 7 Underdog Urkles. These are by far the best, but I don’t know if Week 6 of flower is too early to tell a winner. What do you guys think? How early can you tell your phenohunt winners? Asking because I kind of want to start Vegging the clones I took of them and I can flower asap in my bigger tent. These are all in 1/2 gallon square pots so they’re pretty small. I’d say 4 keepers out of 7 phenos is really good, one I didn’t take a picture of, but it’s similar to pheno #6. 

Pheno #3 “Beyoncé” - 3 friends chose this as their winner over the rest. Hard to describe the smells but, rubberband/sweet/grape/musk smells. Smells really strong, and it’s one of the frostiest plants in the tent. Pretty sure this is a headband leaning pheno. She’ll probably look amazing on the second run.

Pheno #4 “Kelly” - This was my original pick as the winner, but things do change. This is still my favorite structure wise because I love those alternating nodes. One friend described her smells as apples, I’m guess it’s a good mix of the Urkle and the Headband, but an Urkle leaner structure wise.

Pheno #6 “Michelle” - This pheno is skunky and fruity. Smells like someone farted on her, and it’s really similar to Pheno #1 just a bit taller and sweeter.


----------



## BongChoi (Sep 19, 2021)

IMO #3 is looking like urkle. The thick tangled and closely grouped hairs are a classic urkle trait

Choose your keeper by the best effects.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Sep 19, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> IMO #3 is looking like urkle. The thick tangled and closely grouped hairs are a classic urkle trait
> 
> Choose your keeper by the best effects.


Great info, good to know, I'm trying to check Caleb's IG for Purple Urkle pics to compare. I agree with the keeper having the best effects and that I choose a combination of effects and flavor for my winners, but I'm feeling impatient cause the other 3 are mediocre and I can use the space they take up by vegging the clones of the keeper phenotypes already. I do believe I should wait and see the end result, but the I can't help but feel like I'm wasting space, and missing out on an extra 3-4 weeks of veg


----------



## skuba (Sep 20, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Here’s 3 of my 7 Underdog Urkles. These are by far the best, but I don’t know if Week 6 of flower is too early to tell a winner. What do you guys think? How early can you tell your phenohunt winners? Asking because I kind of want to start Vegging the clones I took of them and I can flower asap in my bigger tent. These are all in 1/2 gallon square pots so they’re pretty small. I’d say 4 keepers out of 7 phenos is really good, one I didn’t take a picture of, but it’s similar to pheno #6.
> View attachment 4991028
> Pheno #3 “Beyoncé” - 3 friends chose this as their winner over the rest. Hard to describe the smells but, rubberband/sweet/grape/musk smells. Smells really strong, and it’s one of the frostiest plants in the tent. Pretty sure this is a headband leaning pheno. She’ll probably look amazing on the second run.
> View attachment 4991030
> ...


You won’t be able to tell your keeper until they’re dried and have cured up a little


----------



## BongChoi (Sep 20, 2021)

Sorry for the crappy phone pics. Supernatural Ice laying it on thick.


----------



## Gsquared541 (Sep 20, 2021)

burrheadd said:


> Looking ahead to next year
> What’s the fastest finishing CSI strain for outdoors?
> grew some original big bad wolf this year and while it’s looking awesome still has a ways to go


T-1000 and Bublegum both finish very early IME.


----------



## dgarcad (Sep 22, 2021)

quiescent said:


> If you use an inoculation at planting they can outcompete it generally, overwatering not being an issue. Even something trichoderma heavy helps out a lot.


I think that was it. I went and bough a spray bottle and it's growing fine now. But what do you mean by what you said above?


----------



## sirtalis (Sep 22, 2021)

If any other outdoor growers battle budrot like I do, I highly recommend GSC x Zkittlez from CSI. I know it's two hype strains crossed, but it's standing out like a champ. I've ran 4 other of CSI's strains this year and they're all showing early budrot while this one has given me no problems.

It's a dream if you're in a humid environment. I might need to start breeding with this one as the starting base.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 22, 2021)

Has there been a cherry ak47 s1 released at all?


----------



## sadboy92 (Sep 22, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> If any other outdoor growers battle budrot like I do, I highly recommend GSC x Zkittlez from CSI. I know it's two hype strains crossed, but it's standing out like a champ. I've ran 4 other of CSI's strains this year and they're all showing early budrot while this one has given me no problems.
> 
> It's a dream if you're in a humid environment. I might need to start breeding with this one as the starting base.
> 
> ...


what does she smell like?


----------



## sirtalis (Sep 22, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> what does she smell like?


Smells like OG Kush gas mixed with fermented fruit funk.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 22, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> If any other outdoor growers battle budrot like I do, I highly recommend GSC x Zkittlez from CSI. I know it's two hype strains crossed, but it's standing out like a champ. I've ran 4 other of CSI's strains this year and they're all showing early budrot while this one has given me no problems.
> 
> It's a dream if you're in a humid environment. I might need to start breeding with this one as the starting base.
> 
> ...


she's icey especially for some OD. got a pack, wish i had grabbed a few more. did you pop just one seed?


----------



## sirtalis (Sep 22, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> she's icey especially for some OD. got a pack, wish i had grabbed a few more. did you pop just one seed?


Yea only one seed, I wanted to try a few strains to get a feel for my new spot. Wish I had done more to compare phenos. I'll probably pop 3 next year and go for a few of Caleb's other GSC crosses.

It's definitely got some Durban lankiness in its structure with Zkittlez-like smaller fan leaves. No hint of the lemon from Durban tho. Nugs are on the smaller side but rock hard with barely any sugar leaves compared to the others I'm running. Really a joy to grow, but if you're chasing huge yield I don't think this is it. Can't really judge too much with one bean though!


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Sep 23, 2021)

An update on the 5 Lemon Party ladies I posted earlier in this thread: Holy fucking shit the lemon terps are out of this world. Listen: if you like Lemon, Lime, or just sour citrus GET your hands on a pack of those Lemon Party S1's.The buds are nothing special to look at so far, other than tons of frost. There is a bit of diversity in the seeds, 3/5 are indica dominate with short fat structures, with 1 being lanky & sativa dominate. 1 turned into a trifoliate/stunted midget frost machine. Tiny buds on her but the resin is unreal. One of the 5 is a Lemon Party x Mystery Cultivar but looks/acts like the other 4 Lemon Parties. BUT THEY ALL REEEEEEK of super sour lemon terps. The smells are fucking amazing...Tons of frost on all of the ladies, and the lemon smells are out of this world. I got sweet lemon candy, Lemonhead candy, Sour Lemon, Sour Lime, straight sour citrus, it just all smells so good! I can't wait to try the smoke on these ladies, the concentrates are probably going to be insane.

Onto the next plant:

Purple Indica x Mystery Cultivar freebie pack showing some INSANE beauty. Super dense buds and big colas. I popped two of these, both are short fat indica squats with purple dominating the top colas and sugar leaves. Smells like a grape jolly rancher. A purple hued Pine Tar Kush male pollinated both of them for some future fun  I wasn't expecting much out of the freebie but holy shit she is a looker. I might even end up making her a staple in the garden if this Grape Jolly Rancher terp carries over to the smoke. She took a 2 inch rainstorm overnight and only two of the branches where bent over after the mess, they didn't even snap they where just bending over.... such a perfect outdoor plant for withstanding heavy branch load.

I'm curious to find out how the Pine Tar Kush structure/terps will influence her.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 23, 2021)

GLO just dropped a bunch of lemon tree crosses. Just throwing it out there and @$110 for 2 packs.I couldn't say no. Grabbed purple Hindu x LT and pineapple x LT.


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 23, 2021)

My seeds just arrived.
I’m looking forward to popping these Sherbert S1’s, and Urkle x Sherbert, later in the year.
I wasn’t expecting the free 5 pack of Fallen Soldiers so it made for a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## BongChoi (Sep 23, 2021)

Giggsy that hindu cross sounds awesome.

Popped one seed of Lemon Tree x UK Cheese this year, smallest csi plant I have going. Not the greatest branching off the main stem, 20-30° from horizontal before it went into flower so it's flopping all over now that buds have set in. Ideal for a trellis or cage which I am not using at the moment. Really floral lemon smells and a little buttery. Was hoping for a little more funk or gas from the diesel in LT, but this one seems more lemon skunk/cheese for now. I'll have to pop more to see if I can find a stronger gassier plant next time around.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Sep 23, 2021)

Anyone run the 5150 if so howd she turn out


----------



## Jbaby77 (Sep 24, 2021)

I’m super curious too on that 5150 also, have the 5150 x urkle I’ll be running in 2 weeks… I know there’s straight up fire in that cross


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 24, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> My seeds just arrived.
> I’m looking forward to popping these Sherbert S1’s, and Urkle x Sherbert, later in the year.
> I wasn’t expecting the free 5 pack of Fallen Soldiers so it made for a very pleasant surprise.
> 
> View attachment 4993890


You got urkbert , scooped that one as well, I can’t wait to hunt for a nice one to go out next season.


----------



## sadboy92 (Sep 24, 2021)

Lemonade x Lemon Tree…what exactly is Lemonade again?


----------



## Observe & Report (Sep 24, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Lemonade x Lemon Tree…what exactly is Lemonade again?


Lemonade is around the front from where fudge is made.

Seriously though, I would love to see someone compare the various Lemon Party, Lemon Tree, and Lemon-ade crosses CSI:H has. I picked up the Lemon Party S1s because I'm interested in a lemony strain and also the name is great.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 24, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> GLO just dropped a bunch of lemon tree crosses. Just throwing it out there and @$110 for 2 packs.I couldn't say no. Grabbed purple Hindu x LT and pineapple x LT.


I got the strawberry cough and wedding cake crosses. I think lemonade is another lemon tree s1 or hybrid.


----------



## thegrease (Sep 24, 2021)

Sherbert Fallen Soldier buds starting to bulk


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Sep 24, 2021)

Update on the two Living Dead Girls in my garden. One of these Living Dead Girls went more girl scout, and the other went more Pakistani Purple Kush/Purple Urkle. Both of them are really good outdoor candidates.



*Living Dead Girl #2 (Kush leaning):*
This photo was a bit earlier in flower, just to show the plant structure.




















*Living Dead Girl #1 (GSC leaning):*

















The GSC leaning plant has stacked colas from top to bottom, there is almost no space between nodes and flowering sites, creates colas on every single branch from basically top to bottom. The Pakistani/Urkle leaning lady has the that old school kush structure in both plant/bud formations. I honestly think this kush leaning Living Dead Girl is going to be a fucking STAPLE in my garden for years to come. I can't wait to see how these ladies finish up. I don't know if he plans on making/releasing anymore living dead girl packs, it says limited release on the page, but you can pick up his Patient Zero F2's and the GSC S1's and make it yourself.

I didn't get a chance to self/reverse the Living Dead Girl #2, but I have 11 more seeds of LDG to capture this kush pheno for preservation. Also: both Living Dead Girl's have a few branches full of seeds, they where pollinated by a purple Pine Tar Kush male i popped and let drop some pollen, I will be hunting those seeds for that kush genetic as well. The PTK should have some interesting/fun influences!


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Sep 24, 2021)

Oh one extra photo: 
One of the Lemon Party girls showing INSANE frost, and still has weeks to go. 
This is the only sativa dominate Lemon Party from my S1 pack, the rest where indica dominated. 
Male Pine Tar Kush that was purple hit this lady up too, curious what those seeds will hold.


----------



## TwoDogSeeds (Sep 24, 2021)

Hello everyone! Glad to see such an active CSI thread. Great lookin stuff in here.


----------



## Jbaby77 (Sep 24, 2021)

Purple dogbud day 35, two sisters, popped 3 2 took, going to be incredible yeilders for sure, dank peppery deliciousness I can’t stop smelling!


----------



## YardG (Sep 24, 2021)

I've been sampling lowers from the TK fallen soldier I cut down a few days ago (for better or worse using a pretty aggressive drying regimen), still retains a little of the rosewater in the smoke, maybe trending fruity (some part of me wonders if most fresh herb just tastes grapey to me).


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Sep 25, 2021)

A couple of phenos of Underdog Urkle in the middle of Week 6 of Flower. Which one looks best to you guys? They're in 1/2 Gal Containers so they're not amazing but I got the information I need to know and the clones to grow them much better next round.

Pheno 6

Pheno 3

Pheno 4


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Sep 25, 2021)

Sherbert x Irene Kush starting to fatten up. Sticky AF with those beautiful fruity, sweet perfume terps.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Sep 25, 2021)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> An update on the 5 Lemon Party ladies I posted earlier in this thread: Holy fucking shit the lemon terps are out of this world. Listen: if you like Lemon, Lime, or just sour citrus GET your hands on a pack of those Lemon Party S1's.The buds are nothing special to look at so far, other than tons of frost. There is a bit of diversity in the seeds, 3/5 are indica dominate with short fat structures, with 1 being lanky & sativa dominate. 1 turned into a trifoliate/stunted midget frost machine. Tiny buds on her but the resin is unreal. One of the 5 is a Lemon Party x Mystery Cultivar but looks/acts like the other 4 Lemon Parties. BUT THEY ALL REEEEEEK of super sour lemon terps. The smells are fucking amazing...Tons of frost on all of the ladies, and the lemon smells are out of this world. I got sweet lemon candy, Lemonhead candy, Sour Lemon, Sour Lime, straight sour citrus, it just all smells so good! I can't wait to try the smoke on these ladies, the concentrates are probably going to be insane.
> 
> Onto the next plant:
> 
> ...


I ran his Lemon Tree x Zkittles last run, and it was easily the strongest tasting flower I’ve ever grown. Tasted like a lemon starburst.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Sep 25, 2021)

Ordered a pack of WiFi #43 x Humboldt Snow last week, received a total of TWENTY free seeds, including a normal 7-pack of The White x Humboldt Snow. Caleb is truly one of the best in the biz when it comes to taking care of his regulars. I just ordered a pack of Katsu Bubba x Bubba Kush yesterday, excited to see what freebies come with that!!!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 25, 2021)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Ordered a pack of WiFi #43 x Humboldt Snow last week, received a total of TWENTY free seeds, including a normal 7-pack of The White x Humboldt Snow. Caleb is truly one of the best in the biz when it comes to taking care of his regulars. I just ordered a pack of Katsu Bubba x Bubba Kush yesterday, excited to see what freebies come with that!!!View attachment 4995484


I ordered Secret Service and sent my cash with a note reminding him of a pack of Old Family Purple F2 that he was going to replace. He sent (Secret Service, Old Family Purple F2, Tk 5150 x Urkle, Triangle Kush x Urkle, Wedding Cake x Urkle, Sherbert Fallen Soldiers, Bubba Kush fallen soldiers, Purple Urkle fallen soldiers, Good Ole Days and the usual pack of PCK.
I sent cash registered mail from Nova Scotia Canada and had my seeds in 10 days. I ordered from a Canadian company the same day, paid with e-transfer and it took 14 days to get here with 2 free bonus seeds( Pink Kush).
It cost me $14 to send registered mail and he accepted Canadian cash so he has my business.


----------



## SkunkDawgMike (Sep 25, 2021)

Came home to my mailbox up in flames with CSI gear !
Might be September but this package felt like Christmas
•Bubba s1
•Bubba x t1000(old fam purps)
•Savage purple x girl scout cookies
•Savage purple x old family purple
•pck ibl 
•uk cheese s1
•2 packs of fallen soldiers (bubba x mystery) and (sherb x mystery)

Big big shout out to nspecta for getting back at me via email when I made the mistake of just basically sending him a envelope of cash with literally no information on it at all , I can honestly say this has been by far one of the best experiences with a breeder that I've ever had , mail a stranger cash it's a roll of the dice ,but not with csi! this man is honest and true and that's why I chose to spend my money and time on his gear , so much respect to csi Humboldt


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Sep 25, 2021)

iShatterBladderz said:


> I ran his Lemon Tree x Zkittles last run, and it was easily the strongest tasting flower I’ve ever grown. Tasted like a lemon starburst.


Oh I like the sounds of that  He tossed a freebie Zkittlez x Lemon Party in my last order when I reupped, I will be excited to look through those. I also have a few Zkittlez crosses I want to mix with my Sativa dominate Lemon Party like the Zkittlez x Urkle or Zkittlez x Obama. I wasn't sure at first if I would like these Lemon Party plants but now I am slowly starting to fall in love with them. The terps are out of this world.

I have 5 Lemon Party girls in the garden atm, one is a Mystery Cultivar x Lemon Party and it smells like Lemonhead Candy straight out the box. If I had to guess the mystery cultivar I would say its bubba kush judging from plant structure, and from Caleb mentioning that he ran Bubba Kush S1's and found a lemonhead terp profile in the past.

One of them is a sativa dominate MONSTER of a queen, she has almost no leaf, super skinny branches/stems, but incredible amounts of frost, she kinda smells like a mix between super silver haze and a lemon forward terp. But the super silver haze is really subtle, which im glad because I've never ever liked SSH, the flavor to me was always metalic no matter who grew it or what method, maybe it was just shitty growers/bad genentics around Shasta County but the super silver haze around here was garbooooo.

One of them was a stunted/dwarf trifoliate that has tiny buds but more thc/frost than i've ever seen on a plant lol. Smells like straight lemon rind.

The other two are Indica dominated and have a very similar profile in bud formations and terp profiles, very citrus forward lemons.


----------



## Genethics Modern Hybrids (Sep 25, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I have the PKG (I'll never call it ghost1pk again fuck legendary mythical clown) it's not hollywood but is fire. Hollywood has a better flavor IMO. I don't have hpk. My profile pic is pkg.


I just got the pkg myself. On day 50 today, first run. The one I’m most interested in, have to wait to smoke her but man what a stunner plant. Stacks nice sized golf ball nugs like yours there, pretty tight node spacing for me under cmh (relative, still og growth overall), not too stretchy at all, fat hershey kiss shaped buds. Yours screams fire btw. Killer shots. 

Mines in direct head to head with TK and LHB this run, she’s definitely og-esque but really doesn’t smell like either, not the fuel/gas or funk more subtle lime earth maybe or something like that? Lhb has a little lime. This isn’t the same. I see why it’s been relabeled pure kush instead of leaving the “ghost1” tag on it as if it already didn’t cause a bunch of confusion.

gotta ask, you said you would never call it ghost1pk “again”, why is that? I call it pkg myself too but did you find out something about the story that isn’t true maybe or just cause you don’t like the name or something? Obviously you don’t like the dude lol just wondering about the cut tbh.


----------



## bbrandon888 (Sep 26, 2021)

What are some of CSI most potent and biggest yielding strains to grow outdoors


----------



## SkunkDawgMike (Sep 26, 2021)

Id say roll with like a bubblegum x chem cross , bubble gum gonna give you good mold and mildew resistant and chem should breed potency to prodigy


bbrandon888 said:


> What are some of CSI most potent and biggest yielding strains to grow outdoors


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Sep 26, 2021)

bbrandon888 said:


> What are some of CSI most potent and biggest yielding strains to grow outdoors


I had a discussion with Caleb regarding this once, he had told me that his most potent crosses tend to be his Chemdog 91 & Humboldt Snow crosses. I’ve been really tempted to try his Nuclear Winter (Chemdog 91 x Humboldt Snow) just due to the fact that Caleb says those are his two most potent breeding plants. Two other strains he recently has told me to give a shot, are his Underdog Urkle and Chem D x Irene Kush.

I would also love to see how some of his Durban poison strains due outdoors!


----------



## TwoDogSeeds (Sep 26, 2021)

Twin turbo diesel selection
ecsd X 91(R)


----------



## SkunkDawgMike (Sep 26, 2021)

TwoDogSeeds said:


> Twin turbo diesel selection
> ecsd X 91(R)
> 
> View attachment 4995947View attachment 4995950View attachment 4995952


Looking mad tasty!!


----------



## bbrandon888 (Sep 26, 2021)

What are some of CSI most potent and biggest yielding strains to grow outdoors


SkunkDawgMike said:


> Id say roll with like a bubblegum x chem cross , bubble gum gonna give you good mold and mildew resistant and chem should breed potency to prodigy


okay I would look into the bubblegum crosses


----------



## bbrandon888 (Sep 26, 2021)

iShatterBladderz said:


> I had a discussion with Caleb regarding this once, he had told me that his most potent crosses tend to be his Chemdog 91 & Humboldt Snow crosses. I’ve been really tempted to try his Nuclear Winter (Chemdog 91 x Humboldt Snow) just due to the fact that Caleb says those are his two most potent breeding plants. Two other strains he recently has told me to give a shot, are his Underdog Urkle and Chem D x Irene Kush.
> 
> I would also love to see how some of his Durban poison strains due outdoors!


Yes chem91 sounds great. I have the pound town on my list so far. It has chem91 triangle kush and purple urkle


----------



## Genethics Modern Hybrids (Sep 26, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> All this Pure kush talk got my trigger finger twitching.


Yea that’ll work


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Sep 26, 2021)

bbrandon888 said:


> Yes chem91 sounds great. I have the pound town on my list so far. It has chem91 triangle kush and purple urkle


I don’t think you’ll be disappointed with pound town. I’m running his Chem d x Chem 91 next run and I’ve already ran his TK x Chemdog 91, with amazing results


----------



## Ickum (Sep 26, 2021)

I've got a Durban Poison S1 in a 15gal Notill pot in my tent. I think it's day 76.


----------



## dgarcad (Sep 27, 2021)

A very generous grower gifted me these beans. Chem 91 x Chem 3/4. I can’t wait to run them. I’m hoping to run all 12 at the same time and find something worth keeping.
Is Chem a OG parent?


----------



## dr.panda (Sep 27, 2021)

Underdog urkle reversal


----------



## buddygrows (Sep 27, 2021)

I asked CSI Humboldt about germination rates of the '79 Christmas Bud crosses because I didn't have much luck and he offered to send replacements for free. I told him I'd like to try Cheese out too and I'll buy those to ship together and he gave them to me for free too. Pretty awesome, can't wait to pop these


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Sep 27, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Underdog urkle reversal
> View attachment 4996523


Looking awesome! What are you planning on hitting the pollen with? I was thinking of reversing two of my phenos to create Feminized F2's


----------



## Gsquared541 (Sep 27, 2021)

bbrandon888 said:


> What are some of CSI most potent and biggest yielding strains to grow outdoors
> 
> Chem 91 crosses get huge, I think most of the chems/hybrids will make for big and potent plants. Seen some other crosses get huge too. There’s a gsc x mendo purp cut called mendo crumble that’s absolutely massive, higherheightsmendo on IG grows it. Look through csi insta for anything that has huge spears or heavy resin… always a good place to start. Notice Chems and their hybrids are consistently big w good structure


----------



## dr.panda (Sep 28, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Looking awesome! What are you planning on hitting the pollen with? I was thinking of reversing two of my phenos to create Feminized F2's


Ill be hitting it to the t1000 and sunset sherb for now


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Sep 29, 2021)

I went out and snapped some photos before giving everyone a good shake. If I had a tripod that was tall enough for a 6'8 tall person I could layer 50-300 photos and get the entire shot 100% in focus everywhere. But I haven't found a durable/affordable tripod in my height range yet. 


Living Dead Girl #2
The purple has really started to set in.









Living Dead Girl #1











Purple Indica-
Smells like a grape jolly rancher. Buds thicker than the Deep Chunk I topped. Fucking loving this freebie pack so much I'm buying a few S1 Purple Indica packs to hunt for this grape monster again. Talk about good marketing lol. I am super curious to find out what her Pine Tar Kush x Purple Indica seeds will produce.











Pine Tar Kush:
This girl is about 2-3 weeks behind everyone in flowering terms due to being overshadowed by a huge PTK make growing next to her. She just started turning black, this photo is from 3 days ago and today when I checked her out today some of her fan leaves are skipping the purple spectrum and are going straight to black. She started off smelling like pine, but now has shifted into a minty powerhouse. Smells like stepping on fresh wild spearmint. Her buds are not super thick which is actually going to be a benefit in the long run because she has to go later than everyone else. She will definitely endure more rain than everyone else, and maybe even a snow dusting or two. She still has time to pack on weight, but she is already so resinous its kind of insane, makes my fingers so sticky.


----------



## Drumminghead (Sep 29, 2021)

Looking good. Got me ready pop my purple indica Freebies. Lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 29, 2021)

Just ordered some lemon tree s1 and lemon tree x skittlz from glo. Csi didn't have either in stock.


----------



## ncali (Sep 29, 2021)

She ready.... 







Next up in the future runs is gsc x chem91, eurkle x tk crosses and back crosses, and Virgin purp. I really like the eurkle crosses, might grow out some eurkle S1 to find a keeper to do my own eurkle crosses with... 

We have so little time on this earth, but when you love the work you're doing ...


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Sep 30, 2021)

ncali said:


> She ready....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful colors! I bet she is going to be stoney as fuck.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Sep 30, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just ordered some lemon tree s1 and lemon tree x skittlz from glo. Csi didn't have either in stock.


From my run of lemon tree x Zkittles. Best tasting flower I’ve ever had


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 30, 2021)

iShatterBladderz said:


> From my run of lemon tree x Zkittles. Best tasting flower I’ve ever had View attachment 4999055


Your previous post were you said it was lemon starburst sold me bro! Been wanting that flavor for a minute.


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 30, 2021)

My t1000 x zkittles had that yellow starburst flavor also, great taste and high.


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Oct 1, 2021)

Funny you guys mention yellow starburst, one of my Lemon Party s1's has that smell now and I can't stop thinking of yellow starburst when I smell her.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 1, 2021)

I’m running 
Chem d x 91 
Kush 4 x gsc 
One of my chem d x 91 has this crazy variegated leaves I read that one of them I think the chem d has that trait .besides that it’s tall so I assume it’s a 91 leaner both has minor smell and frost at week 3 

The K4 cookie has that old school kush look one has the darkest green leaves I’ve ever seen and I haven’t feed it once yet super easy to grow both strains aren’t giving me much issues yet I’ll have pics up like week 6


----------



## sirtalis (Oct 1, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> My t1000 x zkittles had that yellow starburst flavor also, great taste and high.


Nice, you grew it also? I'm getting this fermented tropical fruit smell, can't wait to chop. Sorry for the blurry pic.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 1, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> Nice, you grew it also? I'm getting this fermented tropical fruit smell, can't wait to chop. Sorry for the blurry pic.
> 
> View attachment 5000212


Yea, grew it outdoors also, have one in veg that I’m going to run indoor in a couple months. That pic looks nice and frosty should be some good smoke.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 1, 2021)

silverhazefiend said:


> I’m running
> Chem d x 91
> Kush 4 x gsc
> One of my chem d x 91 has this crazy variegated leaves I read that one of them I think the chem d has that trait .besides that it’s tall so I assume it’s a 91 leaner both has minor smell and frost at week 3
> ...


The 91 is the variegated one.


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 1, 2021)

silverhazefiend said:


> I’m running
> Chem d x 91
> Kush 4 x gsc
> One of my chem d x 91 has this crazy variegated leaves I read that one of them I think the chem d has that trait .besides that it’s tall so I assume it’s a 91 leaner both has minor smell and frost at week 3
> ...


My three headband x chem d are short and variegated. Got one tall stretchy gg4 x tk and one short fatty so those should be interesting


----------



## sirtalis (Oct 2, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Yea, grew it outdoors also, have one in veg that I’m going to run indoor in a couple months. That pic looks nice and frosty should be some good smoke.


Thanks, I'm getting a bit of budrot on it because the nugs are so dense. Amazing smells though.

I'd def run it indoors if I could, one of the best smelling plants I've come across.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 2, 2021)

This is my first run with led and I had the gravitas on full blast for two weeks . My plants were getting all deformed and nute deff but I been doing my magic and there bouncing back I forgot I took a pic

I didn’t trim the bottoms just tryna get a feel for them and I didn’t wanna stress them too much after the light situation


----------



## sirtalis (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking like today's the day for my Bubba Kush x Old Family Purple to come down. Budrot is spreading too fast for my liking and rain in the forecast.

Leans Bubba on all fronts...smells like gassy coffee. I'll definitely be growing this one again next year.


----------



## thegrease (Oct 3, 2021)

Sherbert Fallen Soldier Outdoor Chop Day


----------



## thegrease (Oct 3, 2021)

Durban Poison Fallen Soldier


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Oct 3, 2021)

Getting close to that time 

Living Dead Girl Pheno #1
Has more redish/purple than her sister, smells like that old school og kush your familair with but with a HUGE boost of sugary sweetness. I'm assuming she is leaning more GSC than the Purple Pakistani Kush or the Purple Urkle judging by the Patient Zero photos i've seen.











Living Dead Girl Pheno #2
More pinkish/purple than her sister, the Patient Zero genetics dominated here. Looks incredibly similar to some of the photos i've seen of Patient Zero. She smells like a mix between sweet strawberries and grapes. Very sweet smelling, almost like a concentrated soft drink, like a Kerns strawberry/guava if they made that lol. 















Purple Indica Fallen Soldier 
I've been trying to guess what the mystery cultivar could be for this Purple Indica Fallen Soldier but I really think the Purple Indica is just dominating so much here. The grape jolly rancher smell is now eminating from the plant like crazy , its such a pungent smell! 







My mouth is watering to try some of these ladies!


----------



## dr.panda (Oct 4, 2021)

Underdog urkle reversal just hit sunset sherb, t1000 and animal tsunami


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 6, 2021)

3 phenos of 3 Queens (Wifi43 x Bubba Kush) in the front and a slightly lankier Cannarado Cereal Milk x Gushers in the back. Flipped em all to 12/12 a few days ago, bud shots to come within the next 8 weeks


----------



## MyBallzItch (Oct 6, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> 3 phenos of 3 Queens (Wifi43 x Bubba Kush) in the front and a slightly lankier Cannarado Cereal Milk x Gushers in the back. Flipped em all to 12/12 a few days ago, bud shots to come within the next 8 weeks
> View attachment 5003951


Looking great buddy!


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 6, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Looking great buddy!


Thank you sir!


----------



## HitSolution#9 (Oct 8, 2021)

silverhazefiend said:


> I’m running
> Chem d x 91
> Kush 4 x gsc
> One of my chem d x 91 has this crazy variegated leaves I read that one of them I think the chem d has that trait .besides that it’s tall so I assume it’s a 91 leaner both has minor smell and frost at week 3
> ...


That smell issue won't last long. That's his 1.0 or 2.0 version of Big Bad Wolf. 10 on the power scale.


----------



## HitSolution#9 (Oct 8, 2021)

HitSolution#9 said:


> That smell issue won't last long. That's his 1.0 or 2.0 version of Big Bad Wolf. 10 on the power scale.


With a two-filter requirement.


----------



## HitSolution#9 (Oct 8, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> that's a sexy bitch lol
> 
> But sorry to break it to you, agreeable females dont exist lol sorry I had to.


Of course, sometimes they do.


----------



## HitSolution#9 (Oct 8, 2021)

burrheadd said:


> Looking ahead to next year
> What’s the fastest finishing CSI strain for outdoors?
> grew some original big bad wolf this year and while it’s looking awesome still has a ways to go


His Jaeger is his no1 outdoor strain. I think.


----------



## HitSolution#9 (Oct 8, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Great info, good to know, I'm trying to check Caleb's IG for Purple Urkle pics to compare. I agree with the keeper having the best effects and that I choose a combination of effects and flavor for my winners, but I'm feeling impatient cause the other 3 are mediocre and I can use the space they take up by vegging the clones of the keeper phenotypes already. I do believe I should wait and see the end result, but the I can't help but feel like I'm wasting space, and missing out on an extra 3-4 weeks of veg


Urkle is known as a slow veger, like Bubba kush is.


----------



## HitSolution#9 (Oct 8, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Great info, good to know, I'm trying to check Caleb's IG for Purple Urkle pics to compare. I agree with the keeper having the best effects and that I choose a combination of effects and flavor for my winners, but I'm feeling impatient cause the other 3 are mediocre and I can use the space they take up by vegging the clones of the keeper phenotypes already. I do believe I should wait and see the end result, but the I can't help but feel like I'm wasting space, and missing out on an extra 3-4 weeks of veg


Patience.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 8, 2021)

HitSolution#9 said:


> His Jaeger is his no1 outdoor strain. I think.


Is that the S1’s


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Oct 9, 2021)

Trimming the MPU 3.5 rn, yield was lesser on this plant due to the slow growth in veg but aroma is off the chain, plenty of trichomes too.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 9, 2021)

Just got my lemon tree s1 x skittlz and lemon tree s1 packs and the lemon x skittlz only has 6 beans. I opened the pack to see if it was just under the foam but nope. Its all good, shit happens.


----------



## Pupelle (Oct 9, 2021)

View attachment P1811591.JPG
Humboldt Snow S1. Super fire. Smelled like a drunk chick at a party, like beer and perfume mix.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 9, 2021)

Pupelle said:


> View attachment 5006647
> Humboldt Snow S1. Super fire. Smelled like a drunk chick at a party, like beer and perfume mix.


How was her structure? I have an older pack I'm gonna pop next round.


----------



## Pupelle (Oct 10, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> How was her structure? I have an older pack I'm gonna pop next round.


One of the shortest indica plants, super bushy. I shouldn't have topped her. She had to be propped up on a bucket to keep up with the other strains. But she produced pretty solid, filled in a lot.


----------



## skuba (Oct 10, 2021)

Some zkittlez x bubblegum curing up, 



I really like this pheno, floral perfumey nose burning smoke with a little zkittlez back end. Kind of a color enhancing high that does not slow me down, super unique weed


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 10, 2021)

skuba said:


> Some zkittlez x bubblegum curing up,
> 
> View attachment 5007055
> 
> I really like this pheno, floral perfumey nose burning smoke with a little zkittlez back end. Kind of a color enhancing high that does not slow me down, super unique weed


What’s the stretch like?


----------



## skuba (Oct 10, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> What’s the stretch like?


They varied, the strong Z leaners didn’t stretch much but the BG leaners almost doubled in size


----------



## sirtalis (Oct 11, 2021)

Bubba Kush x Old Family Purple going into jars to cure. Smells like piney tiramisu.


----------



## sirtalis (Oct 11, 2021)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Trimming the MPU 3.5 rn, yield was lesser on this plant due to the slow growth in veg but aroma is off the chain, plenty of trichomes too.


The smell on MPU 3.5 is pretty insane. Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## Zilman (Oct 11, 2021)

What difference in CSI's Chemdog 1, 4, D, 91 ?


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 11, 2021)

Zilman said:


> What difference in CSI's Chemdog 1, 4, D, 91 ?


Google that shit bro


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Oct 11, 2021)

Got a microscope to play around with. Shitty 90$ one off amazon with a live view. It doesn't have the best focal range but if you layer/align/stack a bunch of photos in Photoshop you get some decent stuff.

Living Dead Girl Phenotype #2

I love how the trichome stems? (i know there is a proper name for it but I forgot) are purple themselves but the trich head is clear.... so beautiful...
On LDG#2 the bud is purple but all her fan leaves and sugar leaves are green as can be. On LDG#1 her bud and her fanleaves as well as sugar leaves all have purple/red/black colors.






Living Dead Girl Phenotype #1

Underside of a sugar leaf.... fucking hell....





tip of a tester nug I clipped off 






Lemon Party S1's

Insane amounts of trichomes, the damn plants are glistening in the sun right now. Terpene profiles off these 5 ladies are insane. You get things like yellow starburst, lemon zest, sour lemon, Lemonhead candy, and one of them kind of has a super silver haze lemon to it.


----------



## Jcue81 (Oct 12, 2021)

has anyone finished the Good Ole Days? I’d love to see a photo or hear a smoke report on it. Anyone know anything about the Panama cut he used? Here’s mine week 4.


----------



## bodhipop (Oct 12, 2021)

Jcue81 said:


> has anyone finished the Good Ole Days? I’d love to see a photo or hear a smoke report on it. Anyone know anything about the Panama cut he used? Here’s mine week 4. View attachment 5008399


These photos are from previous posts in this thread. I have about 24 seeds of this line & have heard nothing but great things!


----------



## Jbaby77 (Oct 13, 2021)

Hey y’all, doing a big csi multistrain pheno hunt, I know what to exspect from most, but don’t have any experience with the Irene cut, I’ve heard good things tho.. anyone know how she breeds? I got bubba bad bitch(Irene x bubba) I know bubba pretty dominant


----------



## Jahbo91 (Oct 13, 2021)

Jbaby77 said:


> Hey y’all, doing a big csi multistrain pheno hunt, I know what to exspect from most, but don’t have any experience with the Irene cut, I’ve heard good things tho.. anyone know how she breeds? I got bubba bad bitch(Irene x bubba) I know bubba pretty dominant


I too am on a pheno hunt with csi humbolt gear. Looking for any input on mendo purple urkle vs old family purple f2. F*ck even this urkles girl has me thinking. Any input from thread would be greatly apreci!


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 14, 2021)

Caleb and Matt Riot, don’t know what to think of that collab, lol. And NL5 project to boot. Who’d thunk it?


----------



## SkunkDawgMike (Oct 14, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Caleb and Matt Riot, don’t know what to think of that collab, lol. And NL5 project to boot. Who’d thunk it?


Just heard that the other night on riots live ig , I'm super hype for the Collab to be honest, they are two of my favorite breeders


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 14, 2021)

SkunkDawgMike said:


> Just heard that the other night on riots live ig , I'm super hype for the Collab to be honest, they are two of my favorite breeders


Strays NL crosses are straight fire, just so you know. Curious which one the cut came from?


----------



## SkunkDawgMike (Oct 14, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Strays NL crosses are straight fire, just so you know. Curious which one the cut came from?


On nspectas ig it said it came straight from the source , but which source I got no idea lol , I smoked some nl back in the 2000s can't wait to again


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 14, 2021)

SkunkDawgMike said:


> On nspectas ig it said it came straight from the source , but which source I got no idea lol , I smoked some nl back in the 2000s can't wait to again


Someone said Seattle Greg


----------



## dr.panda (Oct 14, 2021)

Riot and Todd McCormick both got seeds from Greg(creator of NL/from the real NL crew), said to be from his sister freezer. Todd instantly reproduce doing no selection and sold seeds. Riot and Nspecta are actually doing open pollination for seed increases then going to hunt them to try and find real NL.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 14, 2021)

CSI never responded to my email about the pack of lemon tree x skittlz being short 1 seed. Solid customer service


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 14, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> CSI never responded to my email about the pack of lemon tree x skittlz being short 1 seed. Solid customer service


You got your own seed biz, collabs with Amos and you getting bent over one seed lol. Just think, with what happened with Rusty last time, you might start a new line if Caleb sends you that missing bean! Lol Eso, you need some beans, holla bro.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 14, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> You got your own seed biz, collabs with Amos and you getting bent over one seed lol. Just think, with what happened with Rusty last time, you might start a new line if Caleb sends you that missing bean! Lol Eso, you need some beans, holla bro.


I didnt ask for replacement. I just wanted a response. And the lvtk I paid for bro. I've never used any of the seeds Rusty sent me for breeding. 

All I know is my word is bond. If someone reaches out to me about something I sold them I respond.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 16, 2021)

Here's some nice shots of the 5 phenos of Underdog Urkle I got (the other 2 I wasn't impressed with). These are all Macro photo stacks of 3 photos, used a macro extension tube. These have been flowering for about 9 weeks now and I'm gonna cut them down even though almost all of them have pretty much white pistils. Didn't care much about the quality of these because I was hunting to find the best and they were all growing in square 1/2 gallon pots. Which one would be your winner based on looks alone?
Underdog Urkle #1 - Short and skunky pheno. The least impressive of the bunch.

Underdog Urkle #3 (2 photos) - Sweet almost grape bubblegum scent. The second tallest pheno and the second frostiest of the bunch.

Underdog Urkle #4 - Frostiest Pheno. The only phenotype with alternating nodes. Also the fruitiest and sweetest pheno. Might be looking at the winner with this one.

Underdog Urkle #6 - Floppy pheno. The main stem couldn't handle its huge buds.
View attachment UnderdogUrkle#6.jpg
Underdog Urkle #7 - Tallest and thiccest pheno. So much taller than everything else. Has a really nice sweet skunky grape smell.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 16, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I didnt ask for replacement. I just wanted a response. And the lvtk I paid for bro. I've never used any of the seeds Rusty sent me for breeding.
> 
> All I know is my word is bond. If someone reaches out to me about something I sold them I respond.


Ize just messing witcha bra lol. Am a lil surprised also for ya, but again never thought I’d see him dance with Riot either. He kinda used to be above lots of others, now he just makin bank with everyone else, imho


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 16, 2021)

I seen someone mention jaeger ? Jaeger is some fire I think it’s underrated or just kinda held tight I kno for a fact there’s a guy up in Humboldt that grows it still my homeboy wouldn’t stop telling me the stories he told him 

I had a chance to get some not too long ago and I like the smoke it’s my style more old school tho


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 17, 2021)

silverhazefiend said:


> I seen someone mention jaeger ? Jaeger is some fire I think it’s underrated or just kinda held tight I kno for a fact there’s a guy up in Humboldt that grows it still my homeboy wouldn’t stop telling me the stories he told him
> 
> I had a chance to get some not too long ago and I like the smoke it’s my style more old school tho


Pop a bunch of Hindu Kush and you'll find her. Specifically pot of gold. That's what they were growing the season before they found her. Pot of gold was played out. My buddy told them to find a better pheno of Hindu Kush or don't bring any more next year. They did lol Jager.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 17, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Pop a bunch of Hindu Kush and you'll find her. Specifically pot of gold. That's what they were growing the season before they found her. Pot of gold was played out. My buddy told them to find a better pheno of Hindu Kush or don't bring any more next year. They did lol Jager.


So Jager is a pheno of Hindu Kush?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 17, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Pop a bunch of Hindu Kush and you'll find her. Specifically pot of gold. That's what they were growing the season before they found her. Pot of gold was played out. My buddy told them to find a better pheno of Hindu Kush or don't bring any more next year. They did lol Jager.


This is interesting and the fact I found the smoke old school would make a lot of sense .. sounds like a good story I’d like to hear some more if u can

Hindu Kush is one of my all time fav Strains but I rarely get it I usually get master kush .. the smoke did have a spicy pepper kinda thing mixed with a bunch of sweetness and some earth ..

I also grabbed Hindu Kush crosses from csi and bodhi I don’t even kno I just put them in my cart once it said Hindu Kush .. I’ll check the packs later

side note I’ll find out where the jaeger dude stays the dude was talking about jaeger like it was the best stuff ever lol


----------



## BongChoi (Oct 17, 2021)

The 1 PHK x T-1000 seed I tried this season. Faster finishing, dense buds, old school oily/greasy kush flavors with a tiny sweetness. The dried flower smells like rubberbands or the powder they put on them. Reminded me of early '00's weed with all the kush and purps. It did not fare well against a sudden rainstorm we had and started battling botrytis. I need to find another pack to sift through before they're gone.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Oct 18, 2021)

CSI hooked it up again, paid for one 7-pack of babu and received this.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 18, 2021)

Wedding Cake fallen soldiers?

that must mean a WC drop is coming soon


----------



## farangar (Oct 18, 2021)

iShatterBladderz said:


> CSI hooked it up again, paid for one 7-pack of babu and received this. View attachment 5011835


You lucky boy.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 18, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Wedding Cake fallen soldiers?
> 
> that must mean a WC drop is coming soon


He sent me Wedding Cake x Urkle in August so I’d say it’s not new. Not sure which cut he used. It’s either the Wedding cake/birthday cake or the triangle wedding cake but not sure.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 18, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> He sent me Wedding Cake x Urkle in August so I’d say it’s not new. Not sure which cut he used. It’s either the Wedding cake/birthday cake or the triangle wedding cake but not sure.


Wedding Cake x Urkle is from the Urkle drop

im talking about a drop where WC is used as the pollen donor


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 18, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Wedding Cake x Urkle is from the Urkle drop
> 
> im talking about a drop where WC is used as the pollen donor


Any idea which wedding cake was used in the Urkle cross? I have lots of stuff with triangle in it so I’m hoping it’s the one with cherry pie in it.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 18, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Any idea which wedding cake was used in the Urkle cross? I have lots of stuff with triangle in it so I’m hoping it’s the one with cherry pie in it.


that one should be the Seed Junky Weeding Cake

I think the miss labeled birthday cake was only used in the Cali-O and UK Cheese crosses

the other ones should be the real WC


----------



## MyBallzItch (Oct 18, 2021)

iShatterBladderz said:


> CSI hooked it up again, paid for one 7-pack of babu and received this. View attachment 5011835


Lol I see you guys get hooked up on freebies. I started buying through glo because he was ALWAYS doing me stingy on the freebies for the past 2-3 years. I buy one or two packs and I get a pack of the fallen soldier shits per pack bought. He used to hook it up with full packs of gear but times change you feel me? He still brings the heat


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 18, 2021)

If you had Triangle Kush x Urkle, Old Family Purple F2 and Tk 5150 x Urkle what would you run?


----------



## dr.panda (Oct 18, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> If you had Triangle Kush x Urkle, Old Family Purple F2 and Tk 5150 x Urkle what would you run?


Tk5150 x pu..... im actually running tk5150 x pu103 myself


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 18, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Tk5150 x pu..... im actually running tk5150 x pu103 myself


Too funny. I bought Secret Service after reading your posts and have 4 going. The Tk must be fairly big cause I have a one with a good size frame.

I’ll trust your judgment and soak the 5150 with the Wedding cake x Urkle today


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 18, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Tk5150 x pu..... im actually running tk5150 x pu103 myself


I've been waiting for that specific cross, where'd you get that? Two phenohunted S1's of legendary strains sounds like it can't go wrong


----------



## dr.panda (Oct 18, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> I've been waiting for that specific cross, where'd you get that? Two phenohunted S1's of legendary strains sounds like it can't go wrong


It was a gift from the humble lord himself(Nspecta). Im not sure what his plans are for them, but currently I have not seen any bank with them.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 18, 2021)

thegrease said:


> I don't know if the Seed Junky Wedding Cake is a good thing. Means the plant is highly likely to be a herm fest.


I’m pretty sure there’s a few using it in crosses without problems and I don’t think he’d use the cut if it was that unstable.


----------



## Burton79 (Oct 19, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Lol I see you guys get hooked up on freebies. I started buying through glo because he was ALWAYS doing me stingy on the freebies for the past 2-3 years. I buy one or two packs and I get a pack of the fallen soldier shits per pack bought. He used to hook it up with full packs of gear but times change you feel me? He still brings the heat


I hear you. I have found it to be different every time and kind of random in terms of the freebies when going directly through CSI. His generosity has created a hope or expectation, and then when you don't get hooked up it feels weird. I usually go through GLO cause I figure I am still supporting CSI and then I can get what I want for a great price.


----------



## Burton79 (Oct 19, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> CSI never responded to my email about the pack of lemon tree x skittlz being short 1 seed. Solid customer service


Dude is notoriously behind on email. I can't imagine how many emails he gets per day. Probably several hundred if not thousands. I get your frustration but I am sure it was an honest mistake. I bet if you follow-up and are cool about it you'll eventually get taken care of.


----------



## jackgonza (Oct 19, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> Dude is notoriously behind on email. I can't imagine how many emails he gets per day. Probably several hundred if not thousands. I get your frustration but I am sure it was an honest mistake. I bet if you follow-up and are cool about it you'll eventually get taken care of.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 19, 2021)

Floor seeds lol. I wish he’d keep them and just give a pack. What a deal, starting to understand esos vibe. Lol I surely do dig all the cheap triangle and chemd crosses I’ve loaded up on, tho


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 19, 2021)

Sour urkle 2-3 weeks into flower.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Oct 19, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> If you had Triangle Kush x Urkle, Old Family Purple F2 and Tk 5150 x Urkle what would you run?


Me personally, probably the OFP f2 but the 5150 cross would be a close second choice.


----------



## thegrease (Oct 20, 2021)

Durban Poison Fallen Soldier Freebie Outdoor


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 20, 2021)

Yea so I’m growing big bad wolf and it’s mehh the grow wasn’t that good this run but even so the plants are mehh .. they have a 91 look with some smell coming but nothing special I think I have 3 of them I’ll see how they look in a few weeks 

My favorite so far is the Kush 4 x gsc I have 3 of them maybe but one is just putting off this intense cookie incense smell .. intoxicating Im gonna take a cut from it tomorrow to mom


----------



## OVH (Oct 20, 2021)

Pictures of Derby Girl, it has a couple weeks left. This whole cross has had structure like this going on. Real nice terps and yield on this specific pheno though. Plant is in a 3 gallon from seed.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 20, 2021)

Anyone know the lineage of Caleb’s Sherbet? 
I see why people would like the sunset having Burmese and kush in it.

He figure Zkittles is a S1 of the Sherbert cut he holds and not grape ape x grapefruit?


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Oct 20, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Anyone know the lineage of Caleb’s Sherbet?
> I see why people would like the sunset having Burmese and pink kush in it.
> 
> He figure Zkittles is a S1 of the Sherbert cut he holds and not grape ape x grapefruit?


I could be wrong but I thought he had the green sherbet cut from sherbinski.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 21, 2021)

3 Queens ladies stacking up pretty uniformly across all plants, little to no phenotypical variance so far. Squat little kushy bushes. The smallest plants of all my ladies at the moment.

Started a grow journal, feel free to drop by for more frequent updates, dont wanna spam the thread here.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 21, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> 3 Queens ladies stacking up pretty uniformly across all plants, little to no phenotypical variance so far. Squat little kushy bushes. The smallest plants of all my ladies at the moment.
> 
> Started a grow journal, feel free to drop by for more frequent updates, dont wanna spam the thread here.
> 
> View attachment 5014081


 My tallest and most branchy pheno was my favorite out of my pack of three queens. It had the strongest flavor and effect. Many were definitely Bubba dominant. Looks great!


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 21, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> My tallest and most branchy pheno was my favorite out of my pack of three queens. It had the strongest flavor and effect. Many were definitely Bubba dominant. Looks great!


Thanks! im a fan of smells and tastes like fuel/coffee/earthy/skunk so i figured i couldnt be disappointed if my plants favor either parent in this cross. How was the yield on your final product?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 21, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> Thanks! im a fan of smells and tastes like fuel/coffee/earthy/skunk so i figured i couldnt be disappointed if my plants favor either parent in this cross. How was the yield on your final product?


Average to just below average for the sq ft it took up. The single cola dominant phenos aka (Bubba/Afghani/lettuce head phenos lol) needed longer veg time and topping to yield worth a shit. You'll most likely dig em. One of my top 3 bubba crosses.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Oct 22, 2021)

The Mendo purp 54 x forbidden fruit, one of the most pungent fruit strains I’ve ever grown or have ever had at all. Did amazing outdoors even with late rain and above average warm temps. All buds still came out a beautiful purple. I have strains with better bag appeal but the smell is undeniably good anyone if let smell it is sold before the smoke lol. To be honest it’s not the most potent bud , but it has a great daytime high , guess you could say it’s more of a “sativa” without the paranoia. I noticed he has a Mendo purp 54 x urkle. Now I want to chase that MP54!


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 22, 2021)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> Oh one extra photo:
> One of the Lemon Party girls showing INSANE frost, and still has weeks to go.
> This is the only sativa dominate Lemon Party from my S1 pack, the rest where indica dominated.
> Male Pine Tar Kush that was purple hit this lady up too, curious what those seeds will hold.


I only popped 2 this round. Only one germinated. She is one of the shortest plants I've ever grown, but the smell is insane! Like others have stated she smells like lemon starburst candy x 10. Short plants are undesirable in my garden. Can't wait to pop more and find a sativa dominant pheno!


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Oct 22, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I only popped 2 this round. Only one germinated. She is one of the shortest plants I've ever grown, but the smell is insane! Like others have stated she smells like lemon starburst candy x 10. Short plants are undesirable in my garden. Can't wait to pop more and find a sativa dominant pheno!


One of my 5 lemon parties was a trifoliate leaf stunter. Put on insane frost and smells crazy good but the nugs are minuscule, I've been calling it my Meyers Dwarf plant XD.

Then I have the big sativa bitch that put on sugar like crazy. Had a lemon tea smell to it maybe even a super silver haze/super lemon haze smell. & she possesses the easiest fucking trimming that will ever need to be done on a plant.

The other 3 where very indica dominate and almost identical with insane trichome production and lemon smells.


When I run out phenos of my Pine Tar Kush x Lemon Party Sativa dominate, I will be looking for that frosty lanky sativa bitch again, if I isolate a selection and reverse her for some Fems i'll shoot a pack your way ^^ I still have 9-10 Lemon Party S1 beans to pop/select/preserve ontop of the Pine Tar Kush crosses as well, if I find the base sativa dom LP again I'll shoot some your way.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 22, 2021)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> One of my 5 lemon parties was a trifoliate leaf stunter. Put on insane frost and smells crazy good but the nugs are minuscule, I've been calling it my Meyers Dwarf plant XD.
> 
> Then I have the big sativa bitch that put on sugar like crazy. Had a lemon tea smell to it maybe even a super silver haze/super lemon haze smell. & she possesses the easiest fucking trimming that will ever need to be done on a plant.
> 
> ...


I still have 47 beans of the lps1. I better find a sativa leaner damnit!!! Lol
I appreciate your generosity!


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Oct 22, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I still have 47 beans of the lps1. I better find a sativa leaner damnit!!! Lol
> I appreciate your generosity!


Oh shit you should definitely find it then lol! Got a thread posted here somewhere or an insta to follow? I'de love to see what phenos you find in them. Haven't seen to many people doing the straight LP.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 22, 2021)

Some purple frost rails starting on this sour urkle. She’s small but smells amazing!


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 22, 2021)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> Oh shit you should definitely find it then lol! Got a thread posted here somewhere or an insta to follow? I'de love to see what phenos you find in them. Haven't seen to many people doing the straight LP.


I'll post em here for sure. I'm running a few dozen CSI hybrids now. Probably post in a month.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 24, 2021)

Last couple shots until she gets a lot closer.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Oct 24, 2021)

Jahbo91 said:


> I too am on a pheno hunt with csi humbolt gear. Looking for any input on mendo purple urkle vs old family purple f2. F*ck even this urkles girl has me thinking. Any input from thread would be greatly apreci!


Just ran MPU 3.5, results were amazing quality wise, but it is a really slow grower in veg, had to flip early because other plants in tent were so much bigger. If I was going to run again, I’d run by itself so I could give it the time it needs in veg, I bet it would have been insane if I had.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 24, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Average to just below average for the sq ft it took up. The single cola dominant phenos aka (Bubba/Afghani/lettuce head phenos lol) needed longer veg time and topping to yield worth a shit. You'll most likely dig em. One of my top 3 bubba crosses.


all mine were topped a couple times and LST'd, a couple definitely tried to be single cola even with all that but i beat them into submission lol. One is becoming lankier than the others, maybe a Wifi leaner


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 25, 2021)

silverhazefiend said:


> Yea so I’m growing big bad wolf and it’s mehh the grow wasn’t that good this run but even so the plants are mehh .. they have a 91 look with some smell coming but nothing special I think I have 3 of them I’ll see how they look in a few weeks
> 
> My favorite so far is the Kush 4 x gsc I have 3 of them maybe but one is just putting off this intense cookie incense smell .. intoxicating Im gonna take a cut from it tomorrow to mom


I had one BBW in the flower room and I culled it because i felt the same. It was nothing but leaf. "Meh" is right. My GSC S1 are looking noice though


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Oct 25, 2021)

Interesting to see so many mediocre reports coming out of the Big Bad Wolf, I figured for sure with my experience with his other cd91 and cd4 crosses that the BBW would be worth growing out.

Curious to hear from everyone here who has grown it out before what their experience was, as I was planning on giving BBW a spot in the tent with my next harvest.


----------



## Zilman (Oct 25, 2021)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Interesting to see so many mediocre reports coming out of the Big Bad Wolf, I figured for sure with my experience with his other cd91 and cd4 crosses that the BBW would be worth growing out.
> 
> Curious to hear from everyone here who has grown it out before what their experience was, as I was planning on giving BBW a spot in the tent with my next harvest.


Just started Big Bad Wolf 2.0 Chemdog ’91 x Chemdog D


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 25, 2021)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Interesting to see so many mediocre reports coming out of the Big Bad Wolf, I figured for sure with my experience with his other cd91 and cd4 crosses that the BBW would be worth growing out.
> 
> Curious to hear from everyone here who has grown it out before what their experience was, as I was planning on giving BBW a spot in the tent with my next harvest.


i did a decent amount of research before i chose a CSI strain to run, i ran across several grows on other sites and instagram, i saw a couple good looking keeper phenos of big bad wolf. Im always less inclined to discount a cross as a whole and usually assume i just didnt pop the right bean. they call it pheno _hunting_ for a reason


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 25, 2021)

I ran 2 beans 2 years ago. One was moderately leafy and okay. The other was straight chemmy and chunky Af. Little leaf, but some of course. I only have a video of that grow. I'll try to screenshot the bbw. I prefer OG chem crosses and have plenty so haven't ran bbw again, but she was stoney and yielded well.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 25, 2021)

looking for advice from the folks in this thread. one of my 3 queens is looking kinda beat up. any ideas on the culprit just by looking?
I also started a thread in the plant problems section with more info, heres a link
https://rollitup.org/t/one-of-these-things-is-not-like-the-others.1064914/#post-1660989


----------



## catdaddy516 (Oct 25, 2021)

Anyone knows his instagram?


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 25, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Anyone knows his instagram?


@csi_humboldt


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 25, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Anyone knows his instagram?





https://www.instagram.com/csi_humboldt/


----------



## catdaddy516 (Oct 25, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> @csi_humboldt





Zipz55 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/csi_humboldt/


Hey thanks for the quick response, because this shit is a bit confusing. On page 56 someone shows another instagram, and now I click on the link that you two provided and it's private and only have 2 people he's following with no followers and post.


----------



## catdaddy516 (Oct 25, 2021)

This the account I looked up, but instead of 1T at the end there’s 2 csi_humboldtt with the same picture as the one in this screen shot. 


https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/screenshot_20200311-081917_instagram-jpg.4501765/


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 25, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Hey thanks for the quick response, because this shit is a bit confusing. On page 56 someone shows another instagram, and now I click on the link that you two provided and it's private and only have 2 people he's following with no followers and post.


yep. instagram has plenty of fake pages. gotta enter names carefully.


----------



## catdaddy516 (Oct 25, 2021)

Be careful out here. Dude almost got me.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 25, 2021)

ouch lol. Id send that message to the real caleb on IG let him know. Most good breeders have websites, no need to buy via messenger. https://humboldtcsi.com/


----------



## catdaddy516 (Oct 25, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> ouch lol. Id send that message to the real caleb on IG let him know. Most good breeders have websites, no need to buy via messenger. https://humboldtcsi.com/


That’s the thing, I didn’t hit him up to buy beans. I only hit him asking what was his hardest hitting cross or what what he recommend for something very potent, then he went on to ask for payment.
The red flag went off when I intentionally asked about out of stock releases and dude proceeded to carry on with the conversation as if they were available.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 25, 2021)

Burton79 said:


> Dude is notoriously behind on email. I can't imagine how many emails he gets per day. Probably several hundred if not thousands. I get your frustration but I am sure it was an honest mistake. I bet if you follow-up and are cool about it you'll eventually get taken care of.


I wasn't frustrated really. Just made a lame attempt at a joke. He did hit me up, it took about 3 weeks but better late than never. 

Even after I told him I didn't want any replacements, more just a courtesy mail, he still was adamant to make it right. Told me if I order through site to let him know but just him reaching out shows he cares.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 25, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Be careful out here. Dude almost got me.
> View attachment 5016764


The worst part to me is he texted back "lmao" after you busted his ass out. Smh

If these scammers put that energy to something legit they'd probably make better money. A lot of work for little pay outs here and there.


----------



## catdaddy516 (Oct 25, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Well, I've smoked a few samples of the Zkittles s1 now and I definitely understand the hype. Even for being early, It is some of the best smelling and tasting herb I've grown in a while and decently strong. Sweet melon berry on the inhale with a og kushy exhale, im diggin it. Debating setting up my HPS again and doing a small tent monocrop of it for headstash.


I’m curious to know how did these turn out for you.


----------



## catdaddy516 (Oct 25, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The worst part to me is he texted back "lmao" after you busted his ass out. Smh
> 
> If these scammers put that energy to something legit they'd probably make better money. A lot of work for little pay outs here and there.


Lol. Word, right!!
Yeah, shit crazy daddio. There were plenty of red flags, hence why I asked what was his IG.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Oct 25, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I ran 2 beans 2 years ago. One was moderately leafy and okay. The other was straight chemmy and chunky Af. Little leaf, but some of course. I only have a video of that grow. I'll try to screenshot the bbw. I prefer OG chem crosses and have plenty so haven't ran bbw again, but she was stoney and yielded well.View attachment 5016674View attachment 5016675


Was there anything about the leafy pheno that would be identifiable during veg?


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 25, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> I’m curious to know how did these turn out for you.


They were nice. I'd run em again. I've got a few TK x Zkittlez just starting flower right now.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 25, 2021)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Was there anything about the leafy pheno that would be identifiable during veg?


Not really. You never really know with most plants unless it's a typical genetic trait IME


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 25, 2021)

The bbw cross isn’t terrible but after running so much diff strains competition is tough.. there’s plants right next to it from bag seed that make it look like some mids .. I have gmo bag seed like 3 of em and they all put bbw to shame .. one of them looks kind of special but overall there lacking


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 26, 2021)

silverhazefiend said:


> The bbw cross isn’t terrible but after running so much diff strains competition is tough.. *there’s plants right next to it from bag seed *that make it look like some mids .. I have gmo bag seed like 3 of em and they all put bbw to shame .. one of them looks kind of special but overall there lacking


your post reminded me that i have a cereal milk bagseed in my room somewhere, spent the past 20 minutes searching for it and i found that fucker. came from a $60 8th and the nug was absolutely amazing. Im thinking this can be my first breeding project


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 26, 2021)

silverhazefiend said:


> The bbw cross isn’t terrible but after running so much diff strains competition is tough.. there’s plants right next to it from bag seed that make it look like some mids .. I have gmo bag seed like 3 of em and they all put bbw to shame .. one of them looks kind of special but overall there lacking


Got to agree. I can name a few 91 crosses that I like better. Bully sticks, snausages, crude fuel, sourd x 91.... And a few I don't like as well as the bbw. Aj sour d x 91, Irene x 91, cheese x 91. Not to mention all of the triangle Kush crosses that I definitely like better. I definitely wouldn't be afraid to pop a bunch more BBWs in the future. I still haven't ran the 91s1's. Heard a bunch of crap about them too, but I have to find out for myself LOL I should probably run at least a pack of each to give em a good try. Also, looks aren't everything. I like plenty of 'ugly' strains more than GMO and my best lookers are rarely my keepers.


----------



## sadboy92 (Oct 26, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Got to agree. I can name a few 91 crosses that I like better. Bully sticks, snausages, crude fuel, sourd x 91.... And a few I don't like as well as the bbw. Aj sour d x 91, Irene x 91, cheese x 91. Not to mention all of the triangle Kush crosses that I definitely like better. I definitely wouldn't be afraid to pop a bunch more BBWs in the future. I still haven't ran the 91s1's. Heard a bunch of crap about them too, but I have to find out for myself LOL I should probably run at least a pack of each to give em a good try. Also, looks aren't everything. I like plenty of 'ugly' strains more than GMO and my best lookers are rarely my keepers.


Ever try Nuclear Winter? That might be a Humboldt Snow reversal but a chem 91 cross nonetheless


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 26, 2021)

I wouldn't tell someone not to run BBW by any means. I only grew out one bean. Unfortunately that specimen was stretchy, wanted to make way more leaf than buds, and had no frost. Maybe she would've been fire after 14 weeks of flower...

I culled her because I wanted to move things along faster than that, and compared to everything else in the tent she just looked like a turd @ 4-5 weeks of 12/12.

I wouldn't mind doing a hunt through the rest of the pack in the future though.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 26, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Ever try Nuclear Winter? That might be a Humboldt Snow reversal but a chem 91 cross nonetheless


Nope.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 26, 2021)

My good ole boys sure got a unique, some kind of astringent smell goin on. Wonder where the Panama red cut come from?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 26, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> My good ole boys sure got a unique, some kind of astringent smell goin on. Wonder where the Panama red cut come from?


Panama! Lol jk


----------



## Jbaby77 (Oct 26, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> My good ole boys sure got a unique, some kind of astringent smell goin on. Wonder where the Panama red cut come from?


$100 on Kagu or Hemphill


----------



## catdaddy516 (Oct 27, 2021)

unfiltered said:


> Thinking about grabbing some more beans from GLO.
> 
> Has anyone recently finished Triangle Kush S1 or any of the crosses with it? I would like to see some smoke reports. At the GLO website, it's listed as out of stock, but I think he can get more if people are interested.
> 
> Any recent killer crosses that you guys have finished and have smoke reports? I mean it's nice to see flowering photo and structure, but smoke reports are the most important. I agree with what DJ Short said. Who gives a damn about how it grows or look, but the final product results are what really matter.


The best and most underrated post I’ve seen in this thread so far.


----------



## Jcue81 (Oct 27, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> My good ole boys sure got a unique, some kind of astringent smell goin on. Wonder where the Panama red cut come from?


Where are you at with yours? I’ve got one that’s just begun flower. Any pics?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 27, 2021)

Jcue81 said:


> Where are you at with yours? I’ve got one that’s just begun flower. Any pics?


Didn’t top it, then had to bend two high tops over, now they growin back up lol. Got some meat on the long frame. And that crazy smell!


----------



## bobdagrowah (Oct 27, 2021)

Any1 finish the pure tk5150??


----------



## Urijah710 (Oct 29, 2021)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Interesting to see so many mediocre reports coming out of the Big Bad Wolf, I figured for sure with my experience with his other cd91 and cd4 crosses that the BBW would be worth growing out.
> 
> Curious to hear from everyone here who has grown it out before what their experience was, as I was planning on giving BBW a spot in the tent with my next harvest.


Currently running Big Bad Wolf V2. I have a Journal going give it a follow. Currently on day 13 veg so it's got a ways to go.


----------



## SIMIAN__RATICUS (Oct 30, 2021)

677TK x TK day 63
Pine/fuel smell 

I have another one on day 65 and a couple 5150tk/tk flowering in a couple weeks


----------



## Jbaby77 (Oct 30, 2021)

SIMIAN__RATICUS said:


> 677TK x TK day 63
> Pine/fuel smell
> 
> I have another one on day 65 and a couple 5150tk/tk flowering in a couple weeks


Nice! Keep us updated! S2 seeds breed wwwway more stable than s1, not that triangle isn’t a good breeder(because it is!) it just locks down more secondary traits. The 5150 was selected for incredible high… better than clone only tk? I hope so cause I have a pack of 5150 x purple urkle soaking as we speak


----------



## SIMIAN__RATICUS (Oct 30, 2021)

677TK x TK
Fuel/rubber/funk


----------



## ManofTREE (Oct 30, 2021)

How much longer on that chunky beauty


----------



## cosmicwisdom (Oct 30, 2021)

mendocino purple x triangle kush


----------



## eyeslow999 (Oct 31, 2021)

Jbaby77 said:


> Hey y’all, doing a big csi multistrain pheno hunt, I know what to exspect from most, but don’t have any experience with the Irene cut, I’ve heard good things tho.. anyone know how she breeds? I got bubba bad bitch(Irene x bubba) I know bubba pretty dominant


Just cracked the Irene x sherb 100% germ,Never grown Irene but she’s an og so I assume she will act accordingly. Stretchy and lanky


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 2, 2021)

eyeslow999 said:


> Just cracked the Irene x sherb 100% germ,Never grown Irene but she’s an og so I assume she will act accordingly. Stretchy and lanky


Running a few Irene crosses ATM. 2 beans each of the 91, tk, wifi (only 1 germinated of the wifixIrene), and gg4. Most are leggy like an og. The only one that seems single cola dominant is the gg4. That one has also been the most intersex and is one of the better smelling Irene crosses in my garden. All of the crosses have a similar look to the flowers (purple hues, spikey) which is definitely from the Irene. The TKxIrene is the most stretchy and og seeming. So far the TKxIrene is my favorite.


----------



## TwitchVee (Nov 2, 2021)

got some recently...Triangle Kush S1...5150 TK S1 Triangle Kush..and I think it came with some panama red x something freebies. Haven't run them yet, kinda debating whether to run CSI or Ocean Grown. May have to do both


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 2, 2021)

TwitchVee said:


> got some recently...Triangle Kush S1...5150 TK S1 Triangle Kush..and I think it came with some panama red x something freebies. Haven't run them yet, kinda debating whether to run CSI or Ocean Grown. May have to do both


Run those Tks1 and 5150. I love almost every tks1 I've popped. And the two 5150s I have are pretty much the same as the tks1s.


----------



## TwitchVee (Nov 2, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Run those Tks1 and 5150. I love almost every tks1 I've popped. And the two 5150s I have are pretty much the same as the tks1s.


hey, thanks...but the 5150 TK S1 just means 5150 Triangle Kush 1st gen from mother(F1), so i'm not sure what the 5150 even is. So basically 5150 Triangle Kush S1 vs regular Triangle Kush S1(which was $100 more expensive for some reason?)

Never used them before, so hopefully you're right


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 2, 2021)

TwitchVee said:


> hey, thanks...but the 5150 TK S1 just means 5150 Triangle Kush 1st gen from mother(F1), so i'm not sure what the 5150 even is. So basically 5150 Triangle Kush S1 vs regular Triangle Kush S1(which was $100 more expensive for some reason?)
> 
> Never used them before, so hopefully you're right


I know exactly what the 5150 is. A selection from a large pheno hunt of Triangle Kush S1's. The seeds we both have were that cut backcrossed to the Triangle Kush. What I meant is they are just another OG in seed form. They're almost indistinguishable from the TKS1.


----------



## TwitchVee (Nov 2, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I know exactly what the 5150 is. A selection from a large pheno hunt of Triangle Kush S1's. The seeds we both have were that cut backcrossed to the Triangle Kush. What I meant is they are just another OG in seed form. They're almost indistinguishable from the TKS1.


I see, so this one is the lovechild of the two then. Yeah they label them a little different to my eyes


----------



## bobdagrowah (Nov 2, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I know exactly what the 5150 is. A selection from a large pheno hunt of Triangle Kush S1's. The seeds we both have were that cut backcrossed to the Triangle Kush. What I meant is they are just another OG in seed form. They're almost indistinguishable from the TKS1.


Is the 5150 as good as advertised


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 3, 2021)

bobdagrowah said:


> Is the 5150 as good as advertised


I won't know how good my 2 phenos are until they're done. I don't have the cut so I wouldn't know how awesome that is, but I trust Caleb's opinion. These 2 phenos of 5150 x Tk smell good. Just like the 6 phenos of tks1 I have going smell good. All smell like og/kush with each also having their own unique terps and smell intensity. Also, each 5150 is unique and have different looks, smells, and bud structures.


----------



## eyeslow999 (Nov 3, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Go to feminized seeds and sort by date, check out the last page and see the progression.... dude who I assume is Shango.
> 
> Keep in mind a few of the bubba crosses were relisted about 18 months ago when he sold the remainder of his old stock for higher prices than he listed them at originally.
> 
> ...


not the sunset ?? Damn what is it green sherb ??that suck!


----------



## HighThere (Nov 3, 2021)

eyeslow999 said:


> not the sunset ?? Damn what is it green sherb ??that suck!


No doubt, I just pulled the trigger on a pack of the Sherb S1's. On the other hand Sunset Sherbet is a cross so is he claiming that his is a reversed Sunset Sherb or just the Sherb. The latter appears true so I can't really be disappointed.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 3, 2021)

HighThere said:


> No doubt, I just pulled the trigger on a pack of the Sherb S1's. On the other hand Sunset Sherbet is a cross so is he claiming that his is a reversed Sunset Sherb or just the Sherb. The latter appears true so I can't really be disappointed.


Not sure if you tried searching sherbert csi in the search bar but if you look in the thread it’s already posted about sherbert.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 3, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Not sure if you tried searching sherbert csi in the search bar but if you look in the thread it’s already posted about sherbert.


yeah i posted a snippet a few months back, meangean commented on IG about the green sherb


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 3, 2021)

Fuck. Bad news for me. I got pretty sick over the past couple weeks and kept my growroom activity to a minimum, pretty much only feeding and watering. I fucked up bad. All 3 of my 3 Queens plants are herms. open and closed balls on the lowers of all 3 plants. some were super well hidden. Debated killing all 3 of them but since some most definitely opened the damage is done. Might have to just keep this harvest for myself now.

I actually had a powerful headlamp on and saw visible pollen fall when i was moving one around thats how i noticed. Im bummed.

CHECK YOUR LOWERS, PEOPLE.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 3, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> Fuck. Bad news for me. I got pretty sick over the past couple weeks and kept my growroom activity to a minimum, pretty much only feeding and watering. I fucked up bad. All 3 of my 3 Queens plants are herms. open and closed balls on the lowers of all 3 plants. some were super well hidden. Debated killing all 3 of them but since some most definitely opened the damage is done. Might have to just keep this harvest for myself now.
> 
> I actually had a powerful headlamp on and saw visible pollen fall when i was moving one around thats how i noticed. Im bummed.
> 
> CHECK YOUR LOWERS, PEOPLE.


Typical for bubba crosses. Clean them up and keep them. I bet you'll be glad you did.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 3, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Typical for bubba crosses. Clean them up and keep them. I bet you'll be glad you did.


that was my next question lol. should have done my homework. plucked every one, cut all larf, and sprayed the stems with water but im still upset with myself for the rookie move


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 3, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> that was my next question lol. should have done my homework. plucked every one, cut all larf, and sprayed the stems with water but im still upset with myself for the rookie move


If it's for you I doubt you'll mind a bean or 2. I'm growing a rando bean from my branded bubba and a 3 queens. Both are dank.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 3, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> If it's for you I doubt you'll mind a bean or 2


i usually keep 1/2 and sell the rest to close friends. I meant if theres beans id _have_ to keep it all. A seed or 2 is fine for them and me, im scared of ending up with more than that. the room has 6 plants total, only 3 were the bubba crosses. and my fan is a beast, im sure that shit got whirled all over the room unfortunately.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 3, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> i usually keep 1/2 and sell the rest to close friends. A seed or 2 is fine for them and me, im scared of ending up with more than that. the room has 6 plants total, only 3 were the bubba crosses. and my fan is a beast, im sure that shit got whirled all over the room unfortunately.


I know there is a ton of pollen in each male flower, but I usually don't have many beans even when I have a few open undiscovered male sacs. Just my experience though.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 3, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I know there is a ton of pollen in each male flower, but I usually don't have many beans even when I have a few open undiscovered male sacs. Just my experience though.


ive had a herm crop before and it was similar, top colas had little to no seeds but some of the lower popcorn (nearest to the balls im assuming) was pretty bad


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 3, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> ive had a herm crop before and it was similar, top colas had little to no seeds but some of the lower popcorn (nearest to the balls im assuming) was pretty bad


My experience too. Especially the female flowers closest to the male flowers, specifically connected flowers.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 3, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> Fuck. Bad news for me. I got pretty sick over the past couple weeks and kept my growroom activity to a minimum, pretty much only feeding and watering. I fucked up bad. All 3 of my 3 Queens plants are herms. open and closed balls on the lowers of all 3 plants. some were super well hidden. Debated killing all 3 of them but since some most definitely opened the damage is done. Might have to just keep this harvest for myself now.
> 
> I actually had a powerful headlamp on and saw visible pollen fall when i was moving one around thats how i noticed. Im bummed.
> 
> CHECK YOUR LOWERS, PEOPLE.


Hopefully the pollen is sterile. I had a sour kosher from dna that was awesome tasting etc but hermied bad towards end of flower. Full on pollen in sacks but never found a seed in the bud. I killed clones before I realized pollen was sterile or else I would have kept her around for smoke.


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Nov 4, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Big Bad Wolf @ week 11 took 5 down and leaving 1 for another week.
> View attachment 4350533 View attachment 4350534 View attachment 4350535


Question for ya. I'm looking to buy either Big Bad Wolf 2.0 or ChemD or Triangle Kush S1,Which one would you suggest. Also any other suggestions on potent strains. Much Appreciated. Buzzy.
PS: Beautiful Grows you have.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 4, 2021)

GG4 x Irene day 37


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 4, 2021)

Holly molly/ smells like grape pie or grape candy


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 4, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> GG4 x Irene day 37View attachment 5022558


Slaying it man, I need to make my way over to the irene work


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 4, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Holly molly/ smells like grape pie or grape candy
> View attachment 5022593


That looks yummy


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 4, 2021)

Tk 5150 x PU #103


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 4, 2021)

T1000 pollinated with my cut of underdog urkle


----------



## OG Doge (Nov 4, 2021)

Buzzy1969 said:


> Question for ya. I'm looking to buy either Big Bad Wolf 2.0 or ChemD or Triangle Kush S1,Which one would you suggest. Also any other suggestions on potent strains. Much Appreciated. Buzzy.
> PS: Beautiful Grows you have.


Chem D x T1000 is a killer strain.


----------



## Jcue81 (Nov 4, 2021)

Anyone have experience with the GG4xCookies or Loompa HB x TK?

just popped one of each. Excited to see what these do!


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 4, 2021)

Jcue81 said:


> Anyone have experience with the GG4xCookies or Loompa HB x TK?
> 
> just popped one of each. Excited to see what these do!


I really liked the gg4 cookies but the gg4 bubblegum was the big surprise winner for me of em


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 4, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hopefully the pollen is sterile. I had a sour kosher from dna that was awesome tasting etc but hermied bad towards end of flower. Full on pollen in sacks but never found a seed in the bud. I killed clones before I realized pollen was sterile or else I would have kept her around for smoke.


yeah i have clones of all 3 plants. Might kill them, gonna see how the nug turns out first i guess. None of my cannarado gear this run has balls, gonna run a room of plants i dont have to worry about. I have at least a month of flowering left, do i have to check them for balls and nanners again? ive never run something so unstable lol.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 4, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Slaying it man, I need to make my way over to the irene work


Thanks. Your shit looking good per usual! You'd crush the Irenes. I'm mostly digging em.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 4, 2021)

Branded Bubba Bagseed (Chem 4 x Bubba Kush) x ?
Day 37
Dank as Fuck


----------



## thegrease (Nov 6, 2021)

Jcue81 said:


> Anyone have experience with the GG4xCookies or Loompa HB x TK?
> 
> just popped one of each. Excited to see what these do!


Growing one Loompa HB x TK now on week five of flowering.


----------



## OG Doge (Nov 6, 2021)

Popped another pack of Chem D x T1000 ( 6 of 7 ) I got from the new release. It is the strongest strain I have grown and I regret never keeping a mom last time I ran her. Stoked Founding Fathers had these, also grabbed Trumps Candy x Obama Kush ( 8 of 8 ) to run along with the D1000s. Contemplating whether or not add another table and pop the Purple Urkle #103 x Purple Urkle and the Purple Indica S1s.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 6, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Popped another pack of Chem D x T1000 ( 6 of 7 ) I got from the new release. It is the strongest strain I have grown and I regret never keeping a mom last time I ran her. Stoked Founding Fathers had these, also grabbed Trumps Candy x Obama Kush ( 8 of 8 ) to run along with the D1000s. Contemplating whether or not add another table and pop the Purple Urkle #103 x Purple Urkle and the Purple Indica S1s.


Definitely would like to see more of those purple indica s1.


----------



## cosmicwisdom (Nov 7, 2021)

mendocino purple x triangle kush


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 7, 2021)

cosmicwisdom said:


> mendocino purple x triangle kush
> View attachment 5023980


well done. grapey og?


----------



## Jcue81 (Nov 7, 2021)

That mendo x TK looks fire. Here’s my Good Ol’ Days at day 25.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 7, 2021)

Lemonpartys1
Day 38
Lemon starburst
Short but branchy
Frosty AF


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 7, 2021)

2 different 5150tk backcrosses (TK x TK) X TK at day 38


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Nov 8, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Chem D x T1000 is a killer strain.


is this the one your talking about?








Chemdog D x Old Family Purple - Humboldt CSI


Chemdog D x Old Family Purple/T-1000 […]




humboldtcsi.com


----------



## OG Doge (Nov 8, 2021)

Buzzy1969 said:


> is this the one your talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Nov 8, 2021)

Awesome!! Thanks!! Will be getting this one on my next order.


----------



## farangar (Nov 8, 2021)

Anyone tried UK Cheese S1? if so what are your thoughts.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 8, 2021)

Jcue81 said:


> That mendo x TK looks fire. Here’s my Good Ol’ Days at day 25.


How you get em so short? I topped one, broke the main stem on another, and although they are lanky, there is meat on em. Mine smell like dank turpentine.


----------



## BongChoi (Nov 8, 2021)

Z1000 #7 x Forbidden Fruit report. Pungent aroma and flavors. Euphoric head high paired with a slightly sedated body, nothing too crazy almost like a warm social beer buzz. The pheno I grew was not a substitute for kush power but it is a nice daytime smoke. The smell and taste are exactly the same. Sour pineapple upfront with the tangy orange notes on the back end. I smoked quite a bit of orange cookies earlier this year so I got very accustomed to this tangy flavor and despite easily getting over the orange flavor by itself, this z1000 FF is a great combination. Large triangular, airy and spongy, colorful buds absolutely coated in resin.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Nov 8, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> 2 different 5150tk backcrosses (TK x TK) X TK at day 38
> View attachment 5024469View attachment 5024470


How do they pair up againt the regulat tk s1


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 8, 2021)

holy shit, everyones plants look phenomenal


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 8, 2021)

bobdagrowah said:


> How do they pair up againt the regulat tk s1


So far they are right on par. If they're half the price they're a good deal. Mine were gifted with a large order from the CSI site so I don't know.


----------



## SkunkDawgMike (Nov 9, 2021)

farangar said:


> Anyone tried UK Cheese S1? if so what are your thoughts.


The three sprouts are uk cheese s1's , had tap roots pop in 24 hrs and pushed above ground within 48 CSI stores his seeds well


----------



## TwitchVee (Nov 9, 2021)

You guys are getting me excited to run these, those are all frosty for wk 5-6 flow


----------



## SkunkDawgMike (Nov 9, 2021)

Has anyone ran any of these out yet? Also opinions on what you would run next from this line up , I wish I could just pop them all at once


----------



## TwitchVee (Nov 9, 2021)

SkunkDawgMike said:


> View attachment 5025486
> Has anyone ran any of these out yet? Also opinions on what you would run next from this line up , I wish I could just pop them all at once


no, but that Paki is gonna be hard to beat. Never had a bad Paki Kush


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 9, 2021)

SkunkDawgMike said:


> View attachment 5025486
> Has anyone ran any of these out yet? Also opinions on what you would run next from this line up , I wish I could just pop them all at once


id run the bubba x t1000/ofp, just for the love of god, strip all lowers and check for herms every single day in early-mid flower with the bubba crosses. speaking from very recent very saddening experience.


----------



## BongChoi (Nov 9, 2021)

Savage x OFP


----------



## SkunkDawgMike (Nov 9, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> id run the bubba x t1000/ofp, just for the love of god, strip all lowers and check for herms every single day in early-mid flower with the bubba crosses. speaking from very recent very saddening experience.


Will do I generally bottom pretty well anyways , did you run them back or toss after the herm? I had a plant herm that I kept ran back didn't push her as hard and she didn't drop a single sack , makes me bummed all the potential killer cuts I could still have if I had worked it a few more times over


----------



## SkunkDawgMike (Nov 9, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Savage x OFP


I'm really leaning that way too , I need some new kushs in my library that Savage purps might just be what my taste buds are after


----------



## DeadHigh (Nov 9, 2021)

Bubba x T1000 @ 58 days


----------



## SkunkDawgMike (Nov 9, 2021)

DeadHigh said:


> Bubba x T1000 @ 58 days
> View attachment 5025588View attachment 5025589View attachment 5025590


How's the smell effects and tastes of her? beautiful work


----------



## DeadHigh (Nov 9, 2021)

SkunkDawgMike said:


> How's the smell effects and tastes of her? beautiful work


Strong cool grape kush with a burnt rubber smell, this ones more t1000 dominant. I haven’t smoked it yet. But I ran two other seeds from this pack a few months back that leaned bubba and we’re pretty potent, couch lock and munchies. I like it, and bought another two packs from founding fathers


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 9, 2021)

SkunkDawgMike said:


> Will do I generally bottom pretty well anyways , did you run them back or toss after the herm? I had a plant herm that I kept ran back didn't push her as hard and she didn't drop a single sack , makes me bummed all the potential killer cuts I could still have if I had worked it a few more times over


Still flowering, somewhere in week 5 i believe now, but i do have clones of all 3 phenos. debating killing them. the most promising one hermed the most, the worst branch probably had about 10 balls on it. Ive stressed some plants in my day, but never 10 balls stressed. Maybe she doesnt like being topped and LSTd? not sure but i was mortified.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 10, 2021)

I ran like 10 bubba crosses last round. Some were so hermaphroditic they were almost males. I still loved most of them. Specifically the three queens and branded bubba. The UK cheese x bubba was nice too. Bubba s1 is the only pack in that picture I've personally ran. Found some great Bubba-esque plants in less than a pack. I bought a breeders pack after that so I can find MY favorite Bubba. I probably won't run them for a while though... Too slow in Veg lol


----------



## SkunkDawgMike (Nov 10, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> Still flowering, somewhere in week 5 i believe now, but i do have clones of all 3 phenos. debating killing them. the most promising one hermed the most, the worst branch probably had about 10 balls on it. Ive stressed some plants in my day, but never 10 balls stressed. Maybe she doesnt like being topped and LSTd? not sure but i was mortified.
> 
> View attachment 5025611
> 
> View attachment 5025610


This may seem stupid but if you do decide to get rid of them I'd love to take them off your hands , I've been playing around with a theory that there are ways we as cultivators can mitigate herm tendencies to an extent and I'd love to play with a cut that is known and prone to drop some sacs , you can holler at me on ig if you're on there I'm @skunklemikey


----------



## MyBallzItch (Nov 10, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> Still flowering, somewhere in week 5 i believe now, but i do have clones of all 3 phenos. debating killing them. the most promising one hermed the most, the worst branch probably had about 10 balls on it. Ive stressed some plants in my day, but never 10 balls stressed. Maybe she doesnt like being topped and LSTd? not sure but i was mortified.
> 
> View attachment 5025611
> 
> View attachment 5025610


Just curious as to what medium/nutrients you have them in?


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 10, 2021)

I ended up culling all my TK x Zkittlez in flower, they didnt smell that special and they were attracting aphids like a mother f'er outside.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 10, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Just curious as to what medium/nutrients you have them in?


im in amended soil with a handful of dry and bottled stuff, journal link in my signature if you want a full rundown.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 10, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> I ended up culling all my TK x Zkittlez in flower, they didnt smell that special and they were attracting aphids like a mother f'er outside.


I'm running 2 tk x zkittlez and 2 zkittlez x Tk right now. I definitely prefer straight TKS1, but all 4 of mine are sweet and stinky and frosty AF. Two of them are gonna be top yielders out of 54 plants. Donkey dicks flopping everywhere. They aren't my personal favorite, but they're definitely not bad. Sorry for the shitty pics lol


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 10, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I'm running 2 tk x zkittlez and 2 zkittlez x Tk right now. I definitely prefer straight TKS1, but all 4 of mine are sweet and stinky and frosty AF. Two of them are gonna be top yielders out of 54 plants. Donkey dicks flopping everywhere. They aren't my personal favorite, but they're definitely not bad. Sorry for the shitty pics lolView attachment 5025929View attachment 5025931View attachment 5025932


Mine just got really bad with aphids for some reason and wasn’t worth the battle this late in flower. I grow outdoor so the canna gods have not been kind this run. Those look pretty nice though.


----------



## Ickum (Nov 10, 2021)

Coastal Oregon. Aphids were rampant this year. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 10, 2021)

Ickum said:


> Coastal Oregon. Aphids were rampant this year. It's heartbreaking.


Yeah, it sucks. They were all over the flowers too. I’m in Hawaii, they usually aren’t this bad, might see a couple under a fan leaf now and then, but this time was fucked.


----------



## Ickum (Nov 10, 2021)

Little bastards managed to get in my garage and are threatening my most important plant. 

I'm cycling betwen using neem + agsil and bronners soap. Hard to tell the alive vs dead sometimes, but I'm definitely going to get my vengeance.


----------



## Wayne55 (Nov 10, 2021)

Very delayed feedback on the Durban poison s1's

4 plants in a 3x3 with the roi-420 light yield just under a pound. That being said, one plant with the biggest colas actually showed to be a bit airy after drying. Still very flavorful bud and does have a good effect but airy as all hell. 

The effect is good for daytime and has a tasty but hard to describe terp profile. Somewhere in between lemon and melon with a lot of resin in the buds. Can anyone else share what Durban has smelled like to them, I've heard it described as peppery?

The airy bud plant could have been that it was a hot summer grow and those never go perfect for me.

After 3+ months in a jar.


----------



## SIMIAN__RATICUS (Nov 10, 2021)

((Triangle Kush S1))

Has anyone gotn a straight bubblegum pheno out of triangle kush s1 or know if csi found any in his massive hunt? My #3 smells like straight bubblegum (no fuel or funk added in). #1 was pine/fuel and #2 is fuel/rubber.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 10, 2021)

SIMIAN__RATICUS said:


> ((Triangle Kush S1))
> 
> Has anyone gotn a straight bubblegum pheno out of triangle kush s1 or know if csi found any in his massive hunt? My #3 smells like straight bubblegum (no fuel or funk added in). #1 was pine/fuel and #2 is fuel/rubber.


Did it grow like an og?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 10, 2021)

SIMIAN__RATICUS said:


> ((Triangle Kush S1))
> 
> Has anyone gotn a straight bubblegum pheno out of triangle kush s1 or know if csi found any in his massive hunt? My #3 smells like straight bubblegum (no fuel or funk added in). #1 was pine/fuel and #2 is fuel/rubber.


I actually just had one this round. I've ran 12 so far and she's the first. I wouldn't necessarily say bubblegum, but she's the first I've seen that had a more fruity/sweet smell. Hardly any og or kush in there at all. Grows just like an og. I wonder if this wasn't some stray pollen or just a random trait surfacing.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 10, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> Very delayed feedback on the Durban poison s1's
> 
> 4 plants in a 3x3 with the roi-420 light yield just under a pound. That being said, one plant with the biggest colas actually showed to be a bit airy after drying. Still very flavorful bud and does have a good effect but airy as all hell.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about running a couple of those next round. They grow tall and stretchy? I was thinking about a couple trainwreck S1's too since both packs are getting old. Anyone else wanna chime in on either or both? Thinking fruity for the DP s1 and Wrecky for the tws1?


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 10, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I actually just had one this round. I've ran 12 so far and she's the first. I wouldn't necessarily say bubblegum, but she's the first I've seen that had a more fruity/sweet smell. Hardly any og or kush in there at all. Grows just like an og. I wonder if this wasn't some stray pollen or just a random trait surfacing.View attachment 5026217View attachment 5026218


I wouldnt think it is a random pollination. I was listening to Im an island boy, i mean the latest breeders roundtable on FCP podcast where the guy had grown out 300 tkxm10 and ran into the same phenotypes


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 10, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> Still flowering, somewhere in week 5 i believe now, but i do have clones of all 3 phenos. debating killing them. the most promising one hermed the most, the worst branch probably had about 10 balls on it. Ive stressed some plants in my day, but never 10 balls stressed. Maybe she doesnt like being topped and LSTd? not sure but i was mortified.
> 
> View attachment 5025611
> 
> View attachment 5025830


Those the Three Queens?


----------



## BongChoi (Nov 10, 2021)

SIMIAN__RATICUS said:


> ((Triangle Kush S1))
> 
> Has anyone gotn a straight bubblegum pheno out of triangle kush s1 or know if csi found any in his massive hunt? My #3 smells like straight bubblegum (no fuel or funk added in). #1 was pine/fuel and #2 is fuel/rubber.


I grew a TK fallen soldier that had a juicy fruit gum type smell going on in early to mid flower that transferred into a rubbery sweet gas by the time it cured up.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 10, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> I wouldnt think it is a random pollination. I was listening to Im an island boy, i mean the latest breeders roundtable on FCP podcast where the guy had grown out 300 tkxm10 and ran into the same phenotypes


What's M10? From what I've seen online it's an Afghani. That would definitely throw sweet into the mix IME


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 10, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> What's M10? From what I've seen online it's an Afghani. That would definitely throw sweet into the mix IME


It is an afghan.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 10, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> It is an afghan.


I wouldn't expect tk x Tk to have any sweet. Hence my opinion it might be stray pollen. Who knows though..


----------



## Wayne55 (Nov 10, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I was thinking about running a couple of those next round. They grow tall and stretchy? I was thinking about a couple trainwreck S1's too since both packs are getting old. Anyone else wanna chime in on either or both? Thinking fruity for the DP s1 and Wrecky for the tws1?


Csi Dp s1 doubles in stretch, nothing crazy from my experience. However the branches required a lot of support in flower


----------



## SIMIAN__RATICUS (Nov 11, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Did it grow like an og?


Yes


----------



## SIMIAN__RATICUS (Nov 11, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> I grew a TK fallen soldier that had a juicy fruit gum type smell going on in early to mid flower that transferred into a rubbery sweet gas by the time it cured up.


Yeah smelling her today id say juicy fruit gum and bubblegum smell mixed.


----------



## skuba (Nov 11, 2021)

Interesting, and probably unrelated, but I had 1/6 zkittlez x bubblegum that grew like an og in flower, had triangular kush style nugs, and has a gassy smell after cure. Could be a common ancestor somewhere


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 11, 2021)

skuba said:


> Interesting, and probably unrelated, but I had 1/6 zkittlez x bubblegum that grew like an og in flower, had triangular kush style nugs, and has a gassy smell after cure. Could be a common ancestor somewhere


Or stray pollen or mixed up seeds.


----------



## skuba (Nov 11, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Or stray pollen or mixed up seeds.


This one had bubblegum flavor too, it wasn’t pure og. But sure, that’s not out of the question


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 11, 2021)

skuba said:


> This one had bubblegum flavor too, it wasn’t pure og. But sure, that’s not out of the question


I was just being a smart butt, it is totally possible to get outliers when popping seeds. Cheers man


----------



## jackgonza (Nov 12, 2021)

It’s not like he didn’t just release a shit ton of bubblegum crosses or anything lol


----------



## higher self (Nov 12, 2021)

Popped a T1000 x TK awhile back, I call it 1KTK. Looks like TK with stem rubs smelling like strong gas & purp, this one's going to be a banger! Got her cloned up should flip the clone in next few weeks. I want more T1000 crosses now but I have a good feeling this will be all I need.


----------



## Jug Stomper (Nov 13, 2021)

Tk S1's day 27 
I have 2 going right now with completely different structures but both smell the same, piney and fuel. The one in front has broader darker leaves and wide compact buds coming in, way less stretch and shorter in general than the other pheno.

The back one is tall and stretchy with fat non OG looking buds coming in, but up close looks and smells identical to the other plant but will be the WAY bigger yielder. Both are about equally frosty. 
Both I could not get to branch for anything
Curious if others here have had similar plants out of these?


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Nov 15, 2021)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Excuse the rough trim, this was my last batch of trimming, my hands were tired and my scissors gunked up. Will probably go back and touch it up before smoking it, but its just for personal use so I’m not sweating it right now. This is the Ghost OG x Humboldt Snow. I grew This and the two plants from my last post, in a 4x4 with an HLG-550, in LOS. I got 7 oz out of the Lemon Tree x Zkittles, 9 oz out of the GG4 x Bubblegum, and 7 oz out of this plant, for a total of 23 Oz. Not the greatest yield wise, but the quality is there for sure. The terps drown out all other odors in the room they’re in, they all have unique profiles,
> View attachment 4801502


Looking to Get this Ghost x Snow on my next order, how is she? Nice and potent? I want this one or TK x Snow plus the Snow S1


----------



## OG Doge (Nov 15, 2021)

Buzzy1969 said:


> Looking to Get this Ghost x Snow on my next order, how is she? Nice and potent? I want this one or TK x Snow plus the Snow S1


I ran his Purple Snow Bubba and it was very potent, they were heavy Snow leaners for sure.


----------



## OrganicB*tch (Nov 15, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Holly molly/ smells like grape pie or grape candy
> View attachment 5022593


Damn this looks good What strain is this?


----------



## higher self (Nov 15, 2021)

Buzzy1969 said:


> Looking to Get this Ghost x Snow on my next order, how is she? Nice and potent? I want this one or TK x Snow plus the Snow S1


Think a lot of folks slept on the Snow line. I ran the Chem 91 x Snow & it put my dick in the dirt. I generally don't like heavy narcotic smoke but it was good for insomnia that's for sure!


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 15, 2021)

OrganicB*tch said:


> Damn this looks good What strain is this?


Sour diesel x purple urkle


----------



## ManofTREE (Nov 15, 2021)

So I got a pack of this mendo purple x 79 xmas tree bud. It might be more of an outlier or rarity cross, but has anyone ran this one? I'm looking to let this and some triangle kush x bubblegum rip once I get moved to the new spot. Thanks n happy growing


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## farangar (Nov 15, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5029602


Thanks for posting this I guess it's time to place a order


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 15, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5029602


Just ordered the Pine Tar Kush open pollination


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 16, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5029602


Now if he'll just stock some chem 4 x og Kush or chem 4 x triangle or the 677 tk or the 5150 tk or tk x og Kush or anything that I actually want lol


----------



## Daveroth (Nov 16, 2021)

Looking at getting these
T-1000 S1
GSC S1
TK S1
SNOW S1
Question am i better off getting the S1's or getting crosses of these strains?
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 16, 2021)

Daveroth said:


> Looking at getting these
> T-1000 S1
> GSC S1
> TK S1
> ...


I'm liking crosses better except for the TKS1. Crosses have all around less mutants and healthier plants for me. Tks1 is unadulterated kush. Which is my favorite. T1000 was 3/3 mutants and runts when I popped the first 3 of 7. Probably won't pop the other 4. I've heard gsc s1 is decent. I'm running 2 snow s1 and tk x snow next round.


----------



## Daveroth (Nov 16, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I'm liking crosses better except for the TKS1. Crosses have all around less mutants and healthier plants for me. Tks1 is unadulterated kush. Which is my favorite. T1000 was 3/3 mutants and runts when I popped the first 3 of 7. Probably won't pop the other 4. I've heard gsc s1 is decent. I'm running 2 snow s1 and tk x snow next round.


Thanks so much for the info, I really appreciate it. Glad i asked before my next order Thanks Again.


----------



## matagal (Nov 16, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> Lemonade is around the front from where fudge is made.
> 
> Seriously though, I would love to see someone compare the various Lemon Party, Lemon Tree, and Lemon-ade crosses CSI:H has. I picked up the Lemon Party S1s because I'm interested in a lemony strain and also the name is great.



Hi! What strain do you find in that lemon world?
Im find a lemony strain to be a keeper. Im start with Tahoe Og and Louis XIII. Nice plants, but not lemon as i whant.
I see that CSI Lemon Party S1 and Ripeer seeds Lemon Ice. 
And you?


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Nov 17, 2021)

Daveroth said:


> Looking at getting these
> T-1000 S1
> GSC S1
> TK S1
> ...


From what I have gathered, the choice comes down to your goal/expectation. S1s have the potential to find something close to the selfed plant, but S1ing is the highest form of inbreeding so you will see the widest variety of expressions within her so you could also find something that doesn't resemble the mother as well. This becomes somewhat on an issue with poly-hybrids as by their vary nature they contain a relatively large amount of genetics to work with. So in the end its strain dependent, as crosses that use "stable" strains that breed true when selfed would have a higher chance of finding something similar compared to polyhybrids with a wider gene pool.
For getting crosses, there is also uncertainty in the progeny as to which parent it will express more in each seed. But the progeny with more than likely have some element of each parent and just lean varying amounts in each seed. The end result is you still have a "blend" of the plant you want, not the original . Of course you could selectively breed back towards whatever parent you want but im assuming you wanna grow the plant you want now. 

There is no right or wrong answer, both are approaches to doing line work. Im blasted AF right now hope it makes sense.


----------



## Daveroth (Nov 17, 2021)

It make perfect sense. This is kinda what i was hoping/thinking. Specially with the breed back option. Thanks so much for all the info on this subject.
This thread is Awesome, Again thanks for all your help on this topic and everyone else's input as well. Cheers!!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 17, 2021)

Can anyone who ran secret service give me a rough idea on flowering time? I’m around day 38 and they look to be finishing around 8 weeks


----------



## SkunkDawgMike (Nov 17, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I'm liking crosses better except for the TKS1. Crosses have all around less mutants and healthier plants for me. Tks1 is unadulterated kush. Which is my favorite. T1000 was 3/3 mutants and runts when I popped the first 3 of 7. Probably won't pop the other 4. I've heard gsc s1 is decent. I'm running 2 snow s1 and tk x snow next round.


Cant wait to see what you turn out on them snow S1's and snowXTk


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 18, 2021)

my 3 phenos of 3 queens, its a shame they threw so many balls. Havent killed the clones, which are full blown plants at this point. Will probably just flower them separate from the others and not take more cuttings, although the one that went purple is a sexy funky frost machine lol.


----------



## SkunkDawgMike (Nov 18, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> my 3 phenos of 3 queens, its a shame they threw so many balls. Havent killed the clones, which are full blown plants at this point. Will probably just flower them separate from the others and not take more cuttings, although the one that went purple is a sexy funky frost machine lol.
> View attachment 5031388
> 
> View attachment 5031395
> View attachment 5031396


Looking beautiful though again if you ever decide to cull I'm available for a rehoming lol


----------



## JojoThug (Nov 19, 2021)

Can anyone drop some detail about the Resin Kush he's offering now? Tia


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Nov 19, 2021)

Curious on what's the difference between Gator Bait ( TK x Chem91) and Rest in Peace ( Ghost OG x Chem91) ? Looking to get one of these. Both look fire!!


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 19, 2021)

Air force one


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Nov 19, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Air force one View attachment 5031758


Speecial gal, great grow. Can we get a terp description?


----------



## Mr. Nevermind (Nov 19, 2021)

matagal said:


> Hi! What strain do you find in that lemon world?
> Im find a lemony strain to be a keeper. Im start with Tahoe Og and Louis XIII. Nice plants, but not lemon as i whant.
> I see that CSI Lemon Party S1 and Ripeer seeds Lemon Ice.
> And you?


Lemon tree x lemon party is super lemony


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 19, 2021)

smells like grape pie, smells fucking delicious...


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 19, 2021)

That looks killer


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 19, 2021)

Good ole boys, smells like terpentine. Big dense bud floppin, had to girdle and tie em up. Def a longer finishers lol. One was topped, one wasn’t, had to snap em over and they just grew back lol


----------



## sadboy92 (Nov 19, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> smells like grape pie, smells fucking delicious...
> View attachment 5031897
> 
> View attachment 5031899
> View attachment 5031900


what
is
that


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 19, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> what
> is
> that


Sour diesel x purple urkle..she’s definitely a looker and smeller hopefully the high is nice


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 20, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Sour diesel x purple urkle..she’s definitely a looker and smeller hopefully the high is nice


That shit looks bomb


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 20, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That shit looks bomb


Thanks brother much appreciated!


----------



## higher self (Nov 22, 2021)

So I’ve still got my Purple Indica Fallen Soldier. The seed plant must have been stunted by the soil I mixed up at the time. Hardly got any smoke but it was some body hitting purp! Smells like Purple now laters w/ perfume background.

Seeing the clone in flower at 36 days I’m thinking the mystery pollen doner is Chem 91. I could be wrong but the branching looks similar to 91 cross I’ve ran. Got that greasy look in the leaves.

I put that 1KTK into flower, can’t wait to get a whiff of the terps. Thinking about doing a fem purp line with my terped out purple Afghan


----------



## Jcue81 (Nov 25, 2021)

Good Ol Days at day f42.


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Nov 25, 2021)

Buzzy1969 said:


> Curious on what's the difference between Gator Bait ( TK x Chem91) and Rest in Peace ( Ghost OG x Chem91) ? Looking to get one of these. Both look fire!!


 Ghost og and tk are different strains. They are almost identical but definitely different. Tk believed to be mom of ghost.


----------



## 1Ruby (Nov 27, 2021)

Hello fellows, I have a pack of T-1000 x Purple Urkle I've herd Purple Urkle is very slow in Veg, Does the T-1000 speed it up some?? If I'm in for a long veg  I may hold off and put them outdoors when spring hits. Your thoughts are Appreciated. What else does CSI offer that's faster in veg and will knock my socks -off  to put me Asleep.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 27, 2021)

1Ruby said:


> Hello fellows, I have a pack of T-1000 x Purple Urkle I've herd Purple Urkle is very slow in Veg, Does the T-1000 speed it up some?? If I'm in for a long veg  I may hold off and put them outdoors when spring hits. Your thoughts are Appreciated. What else does CSI offer that's faster in veg and will knock my socks -off  to put me Asleep.


I’m vegging 2 wedding cake x purple Urkle and I have a Urkle leaner that’s doing fine compared to the other pheno veg wise. 
If you get a T-1000 pheno it’s not slow vegging


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Nov 27, 2021)

1Ruby said:


> Hello fellows, I have a pack of T-1000 x Purple Urkle I've herd Purple Urkle is very slow in Veg, Does the T-1000 speed it up some?? If I'm in for a long veg  I may hold off and put them outdoors when spring hits. Your thoughts are Appreciated. What else does CSI offer that's faster in veg and will knock my socks -off  to put me Asleep.


 I’m running the T1000 cut, but she grows normal in veg, big center leaf is a trait. Urkle is super slow.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 27, 2021)

aBowlOfWhat? said:


> I’m running the T1000 cut, but she grows normal in veg, big center leaf is a trait. Urkle is super slow.


What’s the stem rub like for smell on the cut and how does she smell in flower? How many days do you run it?


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Nov 27, 2021)

I haven’t done a stem rub to be honest, I will and report back. She is is day 12 of flower. First time running her, came from archive Portland. I have clones of her, seeing if she is worth a shot at a spot in my rotations. Heard all great things. He said she is fast finishing 8-9 weeks I believe.


----------



## 1Ruby (Nov 29, 2021)

Thanks guys!!!! I'll get them popped, And get them in rdwc. What other CSI strains should I be looking at for a Knock -Out punch before bed???? Cheers!!! and Thank-You fellow's very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Nov 29, 2021)

anyone know what Pinks n Purps F2 lot 3 are? just got them with my last order.


----------



## Jug Stomper (Nov 29, 2021)

Triangle Kush S1 #1 and #2.

#1 in front is short, broad and darker leaves, and really fucking frosty, smells like OG, a piney OG.

#2 is tall, large top colas and bulbous golf ball side mugs, not as frosty as #1 but far above most. Smells identical to #1 even with completely different looking phenotpe.

Unfortunately I missed some male flowers pop up on the lowers on BOTH of them in late week 5 or early week 6. Really blows I could of caught them.

I never really heard of a herm problem from anyone on these seeds so I chalking it up to my own errors, unless I can get some confirmation these herm easy. 

Anyone run into the herms on these?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 30, 2021)

Jug Stomper said:


> Triangle Kush S1 #1 and #2.
> 
> #1 in front is short, broad and darker leaves, and really fucking frosty, smells like OG, a piney OG.
> 
> ...


Yes. I usually strip em up pretty good, but also find the pollen from OG fairly sterile. I'd run any seeds you find in a heartbeat. They'll be fire AF if selfed from a TKS1. Looking fabulous!


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Nov 30, 2021)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> Yeah Nspecta is hella generous. Last order I asked him about Do-si-Dos and his thoughts, he said he hasn't personally grown it but threw in 2 cookie hybrids that I can't find listed anywhere. He said I'll find what I am looking for in those packs ;p
> 
> I always shoot a message along with my order saying thanks and asking him what hes up to lately. Shoot the shit about old strains and cross ideas (pinks and purps project is going to be fucking awesome.) Also If my order is like 530$ or 460$ or 370$ I'll just throw in a tip and round it up to the highest hundred. Dude deserves a little extra tip for being so generous.
> 
> He's definitely made a loyal customer in myself, and I will advocate that friends/family purchase from him. Even though the quality speaks for itself.


what is pinks and purps project? i received a pack of theses. Thanks!


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 30, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> my 3 phenos of 3 queens, its a shame they threw so many balls. Havent killed the clones, which are full blown plants at this point. Will probably just flower them separate from the others and not take more cuttings, although the one that went purple is a sexy funky frost machine lol.
> View attachment 5031388
> 
> View attachment 5031395
> View attachment 5031396


I'd run that last one again from cut and see if she herms this round. Also I've had some csi gear herm at the end of flower all no pollen didn't end up with any seeds. It's more than likely sterile. Worth keeping if she has the terps.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Nov 30, 2021)

Buzzy1969 said:


> what is pinks and purps project? i received a pack of theses. Thanks!


(Mendo purps x killer queen) x Hawaiian indica x afghani #1


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Nov 30, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> (Mendo purps x killer queen) x Hawaiian indica x afghani #1


Awesome thanks!


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 30, 2021)

Smelling like grape fun dip


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 30, 2021)

Just tossed a Big Fuck Up into flower. Anyone ran any before?


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (Nov 30, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Just tossed a Big Fuck Up into flower. Anyone ran any before?


I ran one a few months ago. She threw a bunch of nanners late flower, but it may have been something I did since I’m somewhat of a noob. Flowered for 9 weeks. It was some very good smoke though, tasted like a good IPA, very hoppy and pungent smell (my memory is slipping on the smell, but it was definitely LOUD). Fluffier buds, but it was pretty far from the light so that may be why I experienced that. I’d definitely run again because it honestly got me super high, lol.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 1, 2021)

pepe_le_pewke said:


> I ran one a few months ago. She threw a bunch of nanners late flower, but it may have been something I did since I’m somewhat of a noob. Flowered for 9 weeks. It was some very good smoke though, tasted like a good IPA, very hoppy and pungent smell (my memory is slipping on the smell, but it was definitely LOUD). Fluffier buds, but it was pretty far from the light so that may be why I experienced that. I’d definitely run again because it honestly got me super high, lol.


I will keep an eye on her very carefully come flower. Cant beat some good smoke finishing in 9 weeks. That pungent smell must carry over from veg I assume because thats all i get when i stem rub her. Thank you I can't wait to see what the results are.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 1, 2021)

2 Sherbert Fs
2 Wedding Cake x Urkle 
1 Old Family Purple F2r
I’ve got a T-1000 pheno of Secret Service finishing up so I’m glad I popped the Old Family Purple.
Hope my little setup doesn’t offend anyone


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 1, 2021)

All the 3 Queens (Wifi43 x Bubba Kush) ladies got the chop yesterday. Heres another shot of my favorite, a stunner no doubt.


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Dec 1, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> All the 3 Queens (Wifi43 x Bubba Kush) ladies got the chop yesterday. Heres another shot of my favorite, a stunner no doubt.
> View attachment 5039041


Looking TASTY! Terp profiles? I got a pack of these waiting to be tried outdoors.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 1, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> All the 3 Queens (Wifi43 x Bubba Kush) ladies got the chop yesterday. Heres another shot of my favorite, a stunner no doubt.
> View attachment 5039041


Nice.. how many days after the flip?


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 1, 2021)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> Looking TASTY! Terp profiles? I got a pack of these waiting to be tried outdoors.


the terps varied greatly from pheno to pheno, the one in the picture is the gassiest and the one i paid the most attention to. fresh tennis balls, burnt rubber, coffee, Ill give a more updated description when i smoke each phenotype.


Corso312 said:


> Nice.. how many days after the flip?


thank you. around 56


----------



## HighThere (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm getting ready to harvest some Cali O x LA Kush as well as Bubblegum S1, ChemDog x Headband, and Irene x Lemon Tree. Have to say most of it looks and smells like fire, I'll have to get some pics up. I'm probably most impressed by Irene, Cali O and CDxHB. Keepers in every pack!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 2, 2021)

HighThere said:


> I'm getting ready to harvest some Cali O x LA Kush as well as Bubblegum S1, ChemDog x Headband, and Irene x Lemon Tree. Have to say most of it looks and smells like fire, I'll have to get some pics up. I'm probably most impressed by Irene, Cali O and CDxHB. Keepers in every pack!


What’s the plant structure like on the CDxHB?


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Dec 2, 2021)

HighThere said:


> I'm getting ready to harvest some Cali O x LA Kush as well as Bubblegum S1, ChemDog x Headband, and Irene x Lemon Tree. Have to say most of it looks and smells like fire, I'll have to get some pics up. I'm probably most impressed by Irene, Cali O and CDxHB. Keepers in every pack!


I'm about to flip a couple Irene x lemon party. Is this the same cross you're running or did he hit that Irene to the lemon tree as well? They look like they're gonna be some beefy branchy girls


----------



## HighThere (Dec 3, 2021)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> I'm about to flip a couple Irene x lemon party. Is this the same cross you're running or did he hit that Irene to the lemon tree as well? They look like they're gonna be some beefy branchy girls


Good call out, it is Irene x Lemon Party, got it mixed up in my head. It's frosty af and super lemony. I popped 4 beans and got 3 Lemon Party leaners and 1 that looks to lean more to the Irene kush side, with larger buds. I sampled a tester a day ago and it's very lemony.


----------



## HighThere (Dec 3, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> What’s the plant structure like on the CDxHB?


I popped 3 beans. They all seem to be pretty close to 50/50 CD/HB in structure. The smallest of the 3 was medium size, the other 2 were larger. I did notice that 2 smelled more CD and one maybe more lemony and on the HB side with more triangular nugs as opposed to diesel nugs. It reeks and sampled very well barely dry and uncured.


----------



## thctimmy (Dec 3, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> All the 3 Queens (Wifi43 x Bubba Kush) ladies got the chop yesterday. Heres another shot of my favorite, a stunner no doubt.
> View attachment 5039041


Looks fiya!! Did you keep cuts, I thought I recollect having nanners/sacs being thrown earlier on or with other phenos... Nice work!


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 3, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Looks fiya!! Did you keep cuts, I thought I recollect having nanners/sacs being thrown earlier on or with other phenos... Nice work!


i did, i will most likely not take cuts from the other 3 phenos i have though, just this one. In a room with 9 plants the 4 most hermie prone and problematic were all 3 Queens. A slow vegger as some have noted, and yield on most phenos is looking slightly underwhelming. 

Yield isnt the biggest factor for me, but when the terps are remarkably similar to the Gushers crosses i ran/am running from Cannarado just noticeably smaller you start to wonder if shes worth keeping around


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 4, 2021)

Jcue81 said:


> Good Ol Days at day f42.


Wait till you smoke on her.


----------



## skuba (Dec 4, 2021)

Came home to a pleasant surprise, the 4 full packs at the top were all I ordered. Much thanks nspecta!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 4, 2021)

skuba said:


> Came home to a pleasant surprise, the 4 full packs at the top were all I ordered. Much thanks nspecta!
> 
> View attachment 5040698


Hooked me up too. I sent cash from Atlantic Canada. Had seeds in my hand on day 10. Hard to beat that. Good germ rates and lots of vigour


----------



## Jcue81 (Dec 5, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Wait till you smoke on her.


it has a really pungent astringent licorice smell currently. What’s the flavor/high like?


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 5, 2021)

Jcue81 said:


> it has a really pungent astringent licorice smell currently. What’s the flavor/high like?


Good description, best I could come up with a lil spicy turpentine lol. Fast, pretty strong in the head, like some might say soaring but no anxiety. . Legs for days. Tastes complex like bubba but something else too. Yielded good. Surprised not hearing more bout em.


----------



## thegrease (Dec 6, 2021)

Loompa's Headband x Triangle Kush 64 days after flip


----------



## F_T_P! (Dec 6, 2021)

thegrease said:


> Loompa's Headband x Triangle Kush 64 days after flip
> 
> View attachment 5041610View attachment 5041611View attachment 5041612


I have 2 of those ready to flip, your plant looks amazing.


----------



## catdaddy516 (Dec 6, 2021)

thegrease said:


> Loompa's Headband x Triangle Kush 64 days after flip
> 
> View attachment 5041610View attachment 5041611View attachment 5041612


Beautiful looking lady.
What's the smell like on these?


----------



## HighThere (Dec 8, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> What’s the plant structure like on the CDxHB?


----------



## HighThere (Dec 8, 2021)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> I'm about to flip a couple Irene x lemon party. Is this the same cross you're running or did he hit that Irene to the lemon tree as well? They look like they're gonna be some beefy branchy girls


This is the only Irene pheno I got out of 4 beans. Most are what I assume is the Lemon Party. I'll get some pics up as soon as I get back to them. This shit stinks something else. Lemons and Old ladies perfume.


----------



## thegrease (Dec 8, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Beautiful looking lady.
> What's the smell like on these?


Smells like pine sol


----------



## HighThere (Dec 10, 2021)

HighThere said:


> This is the only Irene pheno I got out of 4 beans. Most are what I assume is the Lemon Party. I'll get some pics up as soon as I get back to them. This shit stinks something else. Lemons and Old ladies perfume.
> 
> View attachment 5042957


Heres one of the 50/50 Irene x Lemon Party phenos. Buds are smaller than the Irene leaning pheno and smell more of lemon than old ladies.


----------



## Learning1234 (Dec 10, 2021)

Flipped a Loompa’s Headband x TK and a Big Bad Wolf 2.0 on Sunday.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 10, 2021)

What’s the other cut of headband? Notso or something like that?


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 10, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> What’s the other cut of headband? Notso or something like that?


Notsodog cut


----------



## HighThere (Dec 10, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Notsodog cut


Yep, the CD x HB is the notsodog cut.


----------



## dr.panda (Dec 11, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Speecial gal, great grow. Can we get a terp description?


Kushy grapes, alot of t1000 stuff i find has kush grapes, gassy grapes or a whole different flavor


----------



## dr.panda (Dec 11, 2021)

Lemonade x lemonparty non keepers


----------



## -Uncanny- (Dec 12, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Awesome report on the twin turbo.... I got two cuz I love sour so much, gotta start opening them up, I’m so backstocked it’s silly, but I think you all know exactly what I mean.


Pop them twin turbos. Looked through two packs, so many winners hard to pick. Clones are vegging for round two.


----------



## FrankiesHaze (Dec 12, 2021)

thegrease said:


> Loompa's Headband x Triangle Kush 64 days after flip
> 
> View attachment 5041610View attachment 5041611View attachment 5041612


Beautiful pics 

I’m curious what aromas are you getting?

I’ll bet this line carries some Dark Ghani terps


----------



## FrankiesHaze (Dec 12, 2021)

PNW x Triangle Kush I see for sale

what Pacific NorthWest strain is the Mother ?


----------



## EnigmaticG (Dec 13, 2021)

PNW = pacific northwest hashplant.


----------



## FrankiesHaze (Dec 13, 2021)

I appreciate the response 

Im familiar with PNW= Pacific North West. I also understand there are several strains to come out if PNW .So considering nothing was tagged to PNW I wanted confirmation thanks again


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 13, 2021)

FrankiesHaze said:


> I appreciate the response
> 
> Im familiar with PNW= Pacific North West. I also understand there are several strains to come out if PNW .So considering nothing was tagged to PNW I wanted confirmation thanks again


csi is pretty vague with info and uses some pretty random cuts but i think you can still email him and get a response.


----------



## FrankiesHaze (Dec 13, 2021)

I appreciate the replies 

I love this thread, can someone please tell me how I can like a post ?


----------



## 1Ruby (Dec 13, 2021)

Bottom of the right hand corner of the post it's next to reply. If you don't have it maybe you need to have more post? Before it show's. I just gave you one


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Dec 14, 2021)

HighThere said:


> Lemons and Old ladies perfume


Grew out a Sherbert x Irene Kush this summer and it smelled like berries and perfume. After a few months cure it’s like a creamy soft berry with a really sweet perfume on the back end. Fucking gorgeous.


----------



## 1Ruby (Dec 15, 2021)

How's the buzz?? A heavy hitter?


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 15, 2021)

Heres a pic that does a good job of displaying the differences between phenos of 3 Queens. The 2 on the right are nothing like the one on the left. they both have what ive always thought of as a chemdawg smell, far left is from the pure gassy funk plant i posted before.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 15, 2021)

HighThere said:


> Yep, the CD x HB is the notsodog cut.


He posted a beautiful specimen of this cross and mentioned how special it was turning out to be on IG


----------



## Brawndo G (Dec 16, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> He posted a beautiful specimen of this cross and mentioned how special it was turning out to be on IG


He just listed notsodog headband crosses on his website.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 16, 2021)

Brawndo G said:


> He just listed notsodog headband crosses on his website.


Already got the chem d x. And the triangle x loompas. Some on IG say it’s more chem than reg hb, the notsodog. When Caleb says special, take notice.


----------



## Eastsidesmoke (Dec 17, 2021)

Hi I'm in the UK and really want some CSI vars in my refrigerator for next year. I'm going to make an order directly from the CSI website so please may I ask for some good indoor recommendations thanks guys. Peace.


----------



## F_T_P! (Dec 17, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Already got the chem d x. And the triangle x loompas. Some on IG say it’s more chem than reg hb, the notsodog. When Caleb says special, take notice.


I have 2 triangle x loompas ready to flip, just waiting on others to catch up. Also just picked up some notso x chemD, those will be getting popped as soon as they get here.


----------



## F_T_P! (Dec 17, 2021)

Eastsidesmoke said:


> Hi I'm in the UK and really want some CSI vars in my refrigerator for next year. I'm going to make an order directly from the CSI website so please may I ask for some good indoor recommendations thanks guys. Peace.


Anything indica dominant would work well indoors, just depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## jp68 (Dec 17, 2021)

Glad i got in on the notso d cross.Yew!


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 18, 2021)

Pictures not that great but here’s some forbidden breath aka forbidden fruit x triangle kush, it’s got that dead head og smell mix with tropical fruit very loud 7 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Ickum (Dec 18, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Pictures not that great but here’s some forbidden breath aka forbidden fruit x triangle kush, it’s got that dead head og smell mix with tropical fruit very loud 7 weeks tomorrow View attachment 5049392View attachment 5049393View attachment 5049395View attachment 5049396


I've got one of those vegging. How long did you veg yours before flipping? Sbe looks beautiful!


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 18, 2021)

Those are actually 3 different clones the mother I flower had mites she didn’t finish but was a faster vegger than other fems I had growing with her


----------



## higher self (Dec 18, 2021)

My 1KTK is almost a month in. Nothing pic worthy yet. Stretched pretty good but has a wonderful perfume purp smell. Can't stop smelling my fingers lol!


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 18, 2021)

I also got two Durban 1000s in veg stem rub is sweet gas so far


----------



## SteakBags (Dec 19, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> Very delayed feedback on the Durban poison s1's
> 
> 4 plants in a 3x3 with the roi-420 light yield just under a pound. That being said, one plant with the biggest colas actually showed to be a bit airy after drying. Still very flavorful bud and does have a good effect but airy as all hell.
> 
> ...


Yes Durban has been peppery in my experience, not spicy hot pepper like but Smokey spicy like black pepper on the back end


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 19, 2021)

Eastsidesmoke said:


> Hi I'm in the UK and really want some CSI vars in my refrigerator for next year. I'm going to make an order directly from the CSI website so please may I ask for some good indoor recommendations thanks guys. Peace.


Their Purple Chitral Kush


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 19, 2021)

SteakBags said:


> Yes Durban has been peppery in my experience, not spicy hot pepper like but Smokey spicy like black pepper on the back end


Where did you get seeds that produced that? That's not been my experience with DP.


----------



## SteakBags (Dec 19, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> Where did you get seeds that produced that? That's not been my experience with DP.


I’m a medical patient in PA and cresco’s Durban in both live resin cartridge and live res concentrate has the same exact slightly fruity sweet, yet dark peppery flavor …it’s literally like slightly smoky on the exhale, almost stings the tongue exactly like black pepper …pretty sure it’s the caryophyllene in it


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 19, 2021)

SteakBags said:


> I’m a medical patient in PA and cresco’s Durban in both live resin cartridge and live res concentrate has the same exact slightly fruity sweet, yet dark peppery flavor …it’s literally like slightly smoky on the exhale, almost stings the tongue exactly like black pepper …pretty sure it’s the caryophyllene in it


I maintain an IBL Durban with an easily verifiable background and source. It's fruity. I've never tasted anything like pepper. There's a lot of Durban Poison that's not really Durban. I'd like to know the source of the seed. But that doesn't sound likely. Major terpene in DP is terpinolene. At least 3/4.


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Dec 21, 2021)

Eastsidesmoke said:


> Hi I'm in the UK and really want some CSI vars in my refrigerator for next year. I'm going to make an order directly from the CSI website so please may I ask for some good indoor recommendations thanks guys. Peace.


I think most, if not all his stuff is well suited for indoor. If I were you I would pick some strains and crosses that are really hype in California and maybe not so well know in the UK. That way you’ll have something new to grow that’s maybe a bit more exciting and you can show and share with friends in your local area.

I’ve heard really great things about the terps on the Lemon Tree stuff. You could always pick up a pack of the TK S1’s and do a pheno hunt through those for some OG pheno keepers. He hooks up the freebies big time on that one. Mendo purps or Purple Urkle crosses might be a bit more unknown in your area. Purple Dog Bud or Mendo Purple Urkle 3.5 might be cool to grow and share. Three queens, Big Bad Wolf 2.0, Twin Turbo Diesel! All those would be fun to show off with at a party or something lol

Seriously you can’t go wrong with a lot of his stuff!!


----------



## dbdump (Dec 21, 2021)

Anyone know if there is an xmas coupon this year?


----------



## Jcue81 (Dec 21, 2021)

Did someone say Caleb and Seattle Greg are working on a Northern Lights seed run? Anyone have any more details on that?


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 21, 2021)

Jcue81 said:


> Did someone say Caleb and Seattle Greg are working on a Northern Lights seed run? Anyone have any more details on that?


That would be great. Last few drops have been getting a little stale imo


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (Dec 21, 2021)

Jcue81 said:


> Did someone say Caleb and Seattle Greg are working on a Northern Lights seed run? Anyone have any more details on that?


He made a post on IG about it back in October. An NL5 reproduction him and Riot are working on together, seeds direct from Seattle Greg. He asked the crowd for unique NL5 hybrid suggestions so hopefully something cool is in the works.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 21, 2021)

Want Caleb’s root beer crosses he’s got cooking


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Romulanman (Dec 21, 2021)

Wonder what kinda freebies Caleb tosses in for a $5k order lol


----------



## F_T_P! (Dec 21, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Wonder what kinda freebies Caleb tosses in for a $5k order lol


Probably 1500-2500 worth, When I order over 1 pack he throws down hard so 5k......


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 21, 2021)

F_T_P! said:


> Probably 1500-2500 worth, When I order over 1 pack he throws down hard so 5k......


From what I've seen, his freebie hookups are absolutely the most generous in the industry.


----------



## higher self (Dec 21, 2021)

He needs to restock his site or put the new shit that GLO & breeders direct has on there. I'm just saying!


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 21, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5051372


Lol his deals have gotten worse every year I swear. I remember when deals were 50% everything lol


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 21, 2021)

yeah.... the unstocked website, random/unverified cuts** (that birthday cake/wedding cake mishap for example), lack of communication and slapping anything and everything together has kinda turned me away as of late lol


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 21, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> yeah.... the unstocked website, random/unverified cuts** (that birthday cake/wedding cake mishap for example), lack of communication and slapping anything and everything together has kinda turned me away as of late lol


I had a bulk order set for black Friday. We talked over email about adding some unlisted stuff. He let me know what he had and I responded with an organized list of what I wanted to add to my invoice off of his site. Then he ghosted me. He said he'd do it no problem and I let him know what to add and asked for an updated invoice so I knew what to send. No response at that point. I waited a few days and asked nicely if he'd seen my updated list and if he could he send a new invoice. Again no reply. I sent a total of 4 unanswered emails. I asked on IG. He has reposted my pics 4x since, but no reply. Yes he's generous, but geez. I've only spent thousands and thousands of dollars over the course of 3 years. He's used my pics to promote. Yet I can't even get the courtesy of a reply. Especially after he told me he could do it no problem. Guess my seed buying days are coming to an end. I can reverse anything and hunting ain't a problem for me.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 21, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Glad i got in on the notso d cross.Yew!


I have 2 going right now about to flower. Both variegated from the chem


----------



## Billytheluther (Dec 21, 2021)

Brobeans said:


> Anyone know of a Bubba S1 grow journal? Curious about this one.


Id like to know aswell


----------



## catdaddy516 (Dec 21, 2021)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I had a bulk order set for black Friday. We talked over email about adding some unlisted stuff. He let me know what he had and I responded with an organized list of what I wanted to add to my invoice off of his site. Then he ghosted me. He said he'd do it no problem and I let him know what to add and asked for an updated invoice so I knew what to send. No response at that point. I waited a few days and asked nicely if he'd seen my updated list and if he could he send a new invoice. Again no reply. I sent a total of 4 unanswered emails. I asked on IG. He has reposted my pics 4x since, but no reply. Yes he's generous, but geez. I've only spent thousands and thousands of dollars over the course of 3 years. He's used my pics to promote. Yet I can't even get the courtesy of a reply. Especially after he told me he could do it no problem. Guess my seed buying days are coming to an end. I can reverse anything and hunting ain't a problem for me.


Yeah, I talked to him about buying in bulk and his generic answer and lack of responses slowed my impulse down to buy anything from him.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 21, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> Id like to know aswell


Maybe check out verdant green. Not sure if he’s on here but on icmag. He produced S1’s and did work with bubba.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Dec 22, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> Id like to know aswell


I ran 3 seeds. All 3 were Bubba-esque. One was really pretty and mostly green. The other 2 were purple. All 3 afghan dominant. Short and squat. Menthol, coffee, kush. The purple one had the best terps surprisingly. I guarantee you could find a dead ringer for bubba in those beans and probably something better. With certain strains crosses are better to find a similar pheno to the parent, but not with Bubba IME. If you want a bubba from seed go with the s1's for sure! The closest hybrid I found with predominantly Bubba terps was Irene x Bubba. Which makes sense considering that Irene seems to be some sort of Bubba hybrid.


----------



## dr.panda (Dec 22, 2021)

Af1


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Dec 22, 2021)

T-1000. Clone only week5-6 possibly


----------



## Stlleaf (Dec 22, 2021)

Has anyone ran CSI california orange?? Curious how similar it may be to Orange Bud from an effects standpoint? I ran a Dutch Passion Orange Bud and loved it, great taste and effects were great for the love life. Got a few more DP seeds but curious if CSI Cali Orange may be similar or have similar lineage?


----------



## F_T_P! (Dec 22, 2021)

Chem D x T-1000


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 22, 2021)

I just ordered a pack of Lemon Party S1 and the Notsodog headband x chem d off their christmas sale.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 22, 2021)

Stlleaf said:


> Has anyone ran CSI california orange?? Curious how similar it may be to Orange Bud from an effects standpoint? I ran a Dutch Passion Orange Bud and loved it, great taste and effects were great for the love life. Got a few more DP seeds but curious if CSI Cali Orange may be similar or have similar lineage?


Pretty sure orange bud and cali-o are the same.


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 22, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Af1View attachment 5051927


Damn


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 22, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Pretty sure orange bud and cali-o are the same.


The sour diesel x cali o I grew was really susceptible to bud rot and I didn’t find anything super fire out that pack


----------



## skuba (Dec 23, 2021)

Cali O is weak, but has a nice orange candy flavor


----------



## Stlleaf (Dec 23, 2021)

Thanks ya’ll… Think I’ll finish out the DP pack I have of OB and try to find a similar pheno to the 1st seed that packed a lil punch and scope out something else from CSI like GG4, Chemdog D, or Cheese … hmm


----------



## oldtymemusic (Dec 23, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> I just ordered a pack of Lemon Party S1 and the Notsodog headband x chem d off their christmas sale.


where is the sale?


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 23, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> where is the sale?


Info is on this post. Not the best discount on small orders but the freebies should make up for it. 


wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5051372


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Dec 23, 2021)

Do you guys know if he plans to do more crosses w/ the notsodog headband? I'd prefer x to the 91 rather than the d


----------



## Tayloman (Dec 24, 2021)

I'm growing out some triangle kush x bubblegum right now.

I'm wondering has anybody here ran it before and if so what can you tell me what I can expect from the high and taste?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 24, 2021)

Tayloman said:


> I'm growing out some triangle kush x bubblegum right now.
> 
> I'm wondering has anybody here ran it before and if so what can you tell me what I can expect from the high and taste?






super sweet bubblegum terps i didn't like at first but grew on me, and pretty potent, really nice body buzz


----------



## Tayloman (Dec 24, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5053270
> 
> View attachment 5053271
> 
> super sweet bubblegum terps i didn't like at first but grew on me, and pretty potent, really nice body buzz


Oh wow that's super good to hear! Did you grow out more than one? Did any lean more tk as far as terps go?


----------



## SteakBags (Dec 24, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> the terps varied greatly from pheno to pheno, the one in the picture is the gassiest and the one i paid the most attention to. fresh tennis balls, burnt rubber, coffee, Ill give a more updated description when i smoke each phenotype.
> 
> thank you. around 56


I love that burnt rubber gas but I’ve never heard of fresh tennis ball gas, I love that description hahaha


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 24, 2021)

Tayloman said:


> Oh wow that's super good to hear! Did you grow out more than one? Did any lean more tk as far as terps go?


na just popped the one seed and was definitely a bubblegum leaner


----------



## bobdagrowah (Dec 25, 2021)

Anyone run chem d x irene, chem 91 x irene?? Need some feedback on it how potent was it and the smell


----------



## Tayloman (Dec 27, 2021)

Can anyone tell me what the terps and effects of the Old Family Purple Are like. Thinking of pheno hunting through some next round.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 27, 2021)

That birthday cake nod wink cheese cross. I just call her cheesecake, comin along nice


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 27, 2021)

Tayloman said:


> Can anyone tell me what the terps and effects of the Old Family Purple Are like. Thinking of pheno hunting through some next round.


Grape. Strong


----------



## F_T_P! (Dec 27, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> From what I've seen, his freebie hookups are absolutely the most generous in the industry.


He did it again, bought 1 pack at 100 got a bunch freebies, no fallen soldiers either. Some 3 pack fems, all legit chem '91 crosses, also some of the pink n purps and pine tar kush.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 27, 2021)

F_T_P! said:


> He did it again, bought 1 pack at 100 got a bunch freebies, no fallen soldiers either. Some 3 pack fems, all legit chem '91 crosses, also some of the pink n purps and pine tar kush.


Yeah I just saw someone order 3 packs and get like 12 freebie packs.


----------



## YardG (Dec 27, 2021)

FWIW I was impressed by the TK Fallen Soldiers I grew last summer.


----------



## visajoe1 (Dec 27, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> Id like to know aswell


Bubba is a very slow vegger, that I can tell you. Ran a couple Bubba S1's, one had defects, the other was fine, but flower was surprisingly trashy. Just pressed it for rosin. I still give the benefit of the doubt to CSI and will run the others another time.


----------



## jp68 (Dec 27, 2021)

F_T_P! said:


> He did it again, bought 1 pack at 100 got a bunch freebies, no fallen soldiers either. Some 3 pack fems, all legit chem '91 crosses, also some of the pink n purps and pine tar kush.


Ordered a pack before the xmas discount deal but he pretty much covered my Chem d request ten fold.


----------



## toomp (Dec 29, 2021)

F_T_P! said:


> Chem D x T-1000
> 
> View attachment 5052026


Any hermies? DD gets me plenty of hermies


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 29, 2021)

visajoe1 said:


> Bubba is a very slow vegger, that I can tell you. Ran a couple Bubba S1's, one had defects, the other was fine, but flower was surprisingly trashy. Just pressed it for rosin. I still give the benefit of the doubt to CSI and will run the others another time.


Makes sense, ive had some FIRE Bubba before, but ive had trash bubba too. 

So in an S1 it may throw out some garbage phenos.

Then again its probably the same for most strains.

I did Bubblegum S1 and got a Bubblegum and Pine pheno.....enjoyed the bubblegum flavor (spot on pink bubblegum) but didnt care for the pine flavor.....potency was lower than i expected, but wasnt bad by any means. I only grew 1 plant, hoping that next time i get a different pheno that solely tastes of bubblegum

S1's are kind of a gamble imo. Just so many pheno varients that wouldnt be found in a BX or F1....but that means you can also find a FIRE pheno that ppl dont have also.


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 29, 2021)

visajoe1 said:


> Bubba is a very slow vegger, that I can tell you. Ran a couple Bubba S1's, one had defects, the other was fine, but flower was surprisingly trashy. Just pressed it for rosin. I still give the benefit of the doubt to CSI and will run the others another time.


I had similar results w/ Katsu's Pre98. Granted, I only popped 1 seed, but the end result does not inspire me to pop more.


----------



## toomp (Dec 29, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Smelling like grape fun dip
> View attachment 5038149


whats this


----------



## F_T_P! (Dec 29, 2021)

toomp said:


> Any hermies? DD gets me plenty of hermies


None, everything was dank and frosty, will put you on your ass if too much is smoked. Lost my keepers do to unforeseen circumstances so I am running another pack now. I ran the Chem D x Gsc as well and no hermies there either.

Side note:
I do not get many hermies at all though, even when I run hermie prone genetics. I think my success comes from keeping my environment dialed and run my feeds with a low EC, 1.3 max during flower, but it could just be luck.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 29, 2021)

toomp said:


> whats this


Thats where you dip your Lik-a-Stix


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 29, 2021)

very hard to rate any strain based on 1 seed


----------



## Learning1234 (Dec 29, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> very hard to rate any strain based on 1 seed


For real.


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 29, 2021)

the real mccoy said:


> I had similar results w/ Katsu's Pre98. Granted, I only popped 1 seed, but the end result does not inspire me to pop more.


For real I don’t wanna see nothing with bubba in it katsu ruined it for me I grew dracrays and bubbas breath, NO MORE


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 29, 2021)

F_T_P! said:


> None, everything was dank and frosty, will put you on your ass if too much is smoked. Lost my keepers do to unforeseen circumstances so I am running another pack now. I ran the Chem D x Gsc as well and no hermies there either.
> 
> Side note:
> I do not get many hermies at all though, even when I run hermie prone genetics. I think my success comes from keeping my environment dialed and run my feeds with a low EC, 1.3 max during flower, but it could just be luck.


Good to hear just ordered girls best friend


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 29, 2021)

the real mccoy said:


> I had similar results w/ Katsu's Pre98. Granted, I only popped 1 seed, but the end result does not inspire me to pop more.


I have the bubba cut and it’s kind of unremarkable. Grows slow, the smoke is alright but I feel like you could hunt something as good out of 20 seeds of any decent afghan cross


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 29, 2021)

toomp said:


> whats this


Sour urkle...sour D x purple urkle...came out very nice, great smell and taste with a excellent high.


----------



## ManofTREE (Dec 29, 2021)

Most bubba I've had, wasn't spectacular. Although there was one standout bag that came from the mountains of Montana, must of been a rare selection or old line... had an ammonia smell to boot. A lot like a windex kush smell. You would wake up stoned the next morning real knock out disorienting weed


----------



## toomp (Dec 29, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Sour urkle...sour D x purple urkle...came out very nice, great smell and taste with a excellent high.


If you have any more pics id love to see more.


----------



## toomp (Dec 29, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> If any other outdoor growers battle budrot like I do, I highly recommend GSC x Zkittlez from CSI. I know it's two hype strains crossed, but it's standing out like a champ. I've ran 4 other of CSI's strains this year and they're all showing early budrot while this one has given me no problems.
> 
> It's a dream if you're in a humid environment. I might need to start breeding with this one as the starting base.
> 
> ...


Was worms contributing to the rot?


----------



## DeadHigh (Dec 29, 2021)

I prefer bubba over og, or any of the chemdogs, gsc’s, bubblegum etc. My opinion nothing beats bubba terps or high. People always coming back for seconds when I got the bubba. I’ve found some stupid dank in csi’s cornbread bubba, virgin kush, buds dogbud, bubba kush s1, t1000bubba, Obama s1, platinum bubba. The pheno’s that leaned bubba are always the best, heaviest hitters.


----------



## dr.panda (Dec 29, 2021)

Tk5150 x pu103 week 2 of flower


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 29, 2021)

DeadHigh said:


> I prefer bubba over og, or any of the chemdogs, gsc’s, bubblegum etc. My opinion nothing beats bubba terps or high. People always coming back for seconds when I got the bubba. I’ve found some stupid dank in csi’s cornbread bubba, virgin kush, buds dogbud, bubba kush s1, t1000bubba, Obama s1, platinum bubba. The pheno’s that leaned bubba are always the best, heaviest hitters.


When people say bubba didn't impress it's usually because it was harvied too early and/or fed too much N. Either of those will turn out crappy results.
Rule of thumb...when Bub looks done she actually needs a couple more weeks


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 29, 2021)

toomp said:


> If you have any more pics id love to see more.


There in this thread...not sure what pages but they are here my friend.


----------



## toomp (Dec 29, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> There in this thread...not sure what pages but they are here my friend.


well thanks anyway


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 29, 2021)

DeadHigh said:


> I prefer bubba aover og, or any of the chemdogs, gsc’s, bubblegum etc. My opinion nothing beats bubba terps or high. People always coming back for seconds when I got the bubba. I’ve found some stupid dank in csi’s cornbread bubba, virgin kush, buds dogbud, bubba kush s1, t1000bubba, Obama s1, platinum bubba. The pheno’s that leaned bubba are always the best, heaviest hitters.


Agreed. As I said ive had some FIRE Bubba and some weaker bubba too.

Thats why I cant wait to grow some of Hazemans Bubba crosses (mainly Blue Bubba) because I heard his Bubba might be the best Bubba cut there is.

And no doubt 1 seed doesnt determine an entire strains potential.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 29, 2021)

some of the best smoke ive had was from my buddies burkle2.0 (urkle x bubba) but my last run with irene x bubba wasn't great. gave most of it away


----------



## higher self (Dec 29, 2021)

Best Bubba I had was from Cali Connection lol. Had some other Bubba crosses along the way, but none hit like the Cali Connection S1 that I ran. Not sure I would try them again with their rep but I can't deny it was potent smoke.


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 29, 2021)

higher self said:


> Best Bubba I had was from Cali Connection lol. Had some other Bubba crosses along the way, but none hit like the Cali Connection S1 that I ran. Not sure I would try them again with their rep but I can't deny it was potent smoke.


Back in like 2007-8ish I wanted their Bubba SO BADLY....and by 2009 their reputation was absolutely shit....so I never did buy that pack.

Wouldnt have mattered because of my ex wife I had to get rid of my entire seed collection which was over 200 strains at that time (i had collected for 2-3 years)....i have repurchased a few that were in my old collection, but some ill never find again.


----------



## F_T_P! (Dec 29, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Tk5150 x pu103 week 2 of flower
> View attachment 5056404


Can't wait to see how these turn out, looking super frosty already. Got some PUxPU103 ready to pop for next round.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 29, 2021)

Y'all tripping with this bubba slander for real lol.. when CSI did their bubba drop back in the days there was a lot of fire being found.

Edit: 3 Queens and cornbread bubba were my favorite


----------



## higher self (Dec 29, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Back in like 2007-8ish I wanted their Bubba SO BADLY....and by 2009 their reputation was absolutely shit....so I never did buy that pack.
> 
> Wouldnt have mattered because of my ex wife I had to get rid of my entire seed collection which was over 200 strains at that time (i had collected for 2-3 years)....i have repurchased a few that were in my old collection, but some ill never find again.


I grew it around 2013 or so. I wasnt on the forums like that to know about their rep. I ran a few others that were really good from them. Lost a few myself moving & keeping seeds in bad conditions smh. They had this Jamaican Me Crazy strain that was amazing to me. 



MyBallzItch said:


> Y'all tripping with this bubba slander for real lol.. when CSI did their bubba drop back in the days there was a lot of fire being found.
> 
> Edit: 3 Queens and cornbread bubba were my favorite


No slander, CSI was the man & still probably is with those Bubba crosses. I still have 3 Queens to run. I last did Big Bad Bubba & it was nice just lacked potency from other OG'S I was running. Got some jarred up but I never reach for it.


----------



## F_T_P! (Dec 29, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Y'all tripping with this bubba slander for real lol.. when CSI did their bubba drop back in the days there was a lot of fire being found.
> 
> Edit: 3 Queens and cornbread bubba were my favorite


Real shit, the Irene x Bubba I ran was some of the tastiest bud I have ever smoked. Hit hard too, not the biggest yielder but worth the space for percy.


----------



## higher self (Dec 29, 2021)

F_T_P! said:


> Real shit, the Irene x Bubba I ran was some of the tastiest bud I have ever smoked. Hit hard too, not the biggest yielder but worth the space for percy.


Irene anything does it for me. Sometimes things just don't work out. I recently just culled a Irene S1, wasn't the pheno I had years back when I ran it the 1st time. It be like that sometimes


----------



## FrankiesHaze (Dec 29, 2021)

thegrease said:


> Loompa's Headband x Triangle Kush 64 days after flip
> 
> View attachment 5041610View attachment 5041611View attachment 5041612


Looks beautiful, fat caked out calyx 

How does she smoke - taste & effects ?


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 29, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Y'all tripping with this bubba slander for real lol.. when CSI did their bubba drop back in the days there was a lot of fire being found.
> 
> Edit: 3 Queens and cornbread bubba were my favorite


Aye csi may be better but katsu ruined it for me I’ll stick to my gsc, chem ,ogs and glue


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 30, 2021)

Some well grown bubba is up there with the best tasting smoke ever.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 30, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Some well grown bubba is up there with the best tasting smoke ever.


Did you run Good ole days?


----------



## thegrease (Dec 30, 2021)

FrankiesHaze said:


> Looks beautiful, fat caked out calyx
> 
> How does she smoke - taste & effects ?


Haven't sampled yet. Only been curing for 11 days. I'll probably take it to 45 before sampling, but am planning on doing a full smoke report here when ready.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 30, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Did you run Good ole days?


No, I havent run any bubba hybrids in a long time. Last I ran was something from Alphakronik and it was bunk.


----------



## Jcue81 (Dec 30, 2021)

I just finished a Good Ol’ Days. Haven’t really gotten into it enough to give you a fair smoke report. I posted some pics in here recently.


----------



## Jcue81 (Dec 30, 2021)

Pic of the Good Ol‘ Days after a quick trim. I have them chilling in a paper bag for a few more days before jars.


----------



## DeadHigh (Dec 30, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Agreed. As I said ive had some FIRE Bubba and some weaker bubba too.
> 
> Thats why I cant wait to grow some of Hazemans Bubba crosses (mainly Blue Bubba) because I heard his Bubba might be the best Bubba cut there is.
> 
> And no doubt 1 seed doesnt determine an entire strains potential.


I heard hazemans stuff is legit, I’m gonna have to try that blue bubba your talking about, I love that knock out bubba. Who carries his gear? I asked CSI a while back about purple monkey balls, and he told me to check out hazeman. He’s got a lot of those older classic flavors


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 30, 2021)

DeadHigh said:


> I heard hazemans stuff is legit, I’m gonna have to try that blue bubba your talking about, I love that knock out bubba. Who carries his gear? I asked CSI a while back about purple monkey balls, and he told me to check out hazeman. He’s got a lot of those older classic flavors


Purple Monkey Balls is a pheno in the Deep Chunk line. I grew Cannacopia’s RKS x Deep chunk and I had a monkeyball pheno. Pretty cool genetics


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 30, 2021)

DeadHigh said:


> I heard hazemans stuff is legit, I’m gonna have to try that blue bubba your talking about, I love that knock out bubba. Who carries his gear? I asked CSI a while back about purple monkey balls, and he told me to check out hazeman. He’s got a lot of those older classic flavors


DC Seed Exchange 50 or 60 bucks a pack!


----------



## higher self (Dec 30, 2021)

Email him for direct sales.


----------



## Eastsidesmoke (Dec 31, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> I think most, if not all his stuff is well suited for indoor. If I were you I would pick some strains and crosses that are really hype in California and maybe not so well know in the UK. That way you’ll have something new to grow that’s maybe a bit more exciting and you can show and share with friends in your local area.
> 
> I’ve heard really great things about the terps on the Lemon Tree stuff. You could always pick up a pack of the TK S1’s and do a pheno hunt through those for some OG pheno keepers. He hooks up the freebies big time on that one. Mendo purps or Purple Urkle crosses might be a bit more unknown in your area. Purple Dog Bud or Mendo Purple Urkle 3.5 might be cool to grow and share. Three queens, Big Bad Wolf 2.0, Twin Turbo Diesel! All those would be fun to show off with at a party or something lol
> 
> Seriously you can’t go wrong with a lot of his stuff!!


Hey thanks man for going out of your way with a great reply which really just abouts answers my queries, thank you NorthnorthNugs. Peace.


----------



## Eastsidesmoke (Dec 31, 2021)

I'm going to order some big bad wolf 2.0 and querkle or old family purple mix. Could I ask if any lines are prone to hermie. Thanks.


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Dec 31, 2021)

Hi CSI fans,
wanted to share my experience ordering from CSI directly, and thanks for all of the info on this thread to all of you.
placed two orders both were in my hands within a week. The second order was during his holiday promo and big enough to get the 40% off. They really do hook up with a lot of freebies. will post a photo of them when able.


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Jan 2, 2022)

Right side of red pen was my order, left side is all the freebie. USPS box was packed full. So happy to be able to order direct from CSI, only wish he had a non cash option. I insured my last order for the full amount with USPS for around $12 more.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Jan 2, 2022)

New years seeds. 2 came crushed but I suppose it's just more room for other strains


----------



## copkilller (Jan 3, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> How early can you tell your phenohunt winners?


don't do like I did and wait till you smoke after some curing. I killed clones that were amazing smoke and kept and re-ran some that weren't as good


----------



## F_T_P! (Jan 3, 2022)

copkilller said:


> don't do like I did and wait till you smoke after some curing. I killed clones that were amazing smoke and kept and re-ran some that weren't as good


This, always keep everything until you've had a chance to smoke the finished product. Flavor and potency are the most important aspect of cannabis to most folks and a beautiful strong plant with the best instagram bag appeal may smoke like complete trash.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 3, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> This, always keep everything until you've had a chance to smoke the finished product. Flavor and potency are the most important aspect of cannabis to most folks and a beautiful strong plant with the best instagram bag appeal may smoke like complete trash.


Yup I've tossed out clones too soon (before smoke sampling) and regretted it enough to buy more seeds from the same batch. Sometimes theres something special in the smoke that wasn't apparent at harvest.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 3, 2022)

Twin turbo diesel flipt 6 days ago. 
AJs have the most vigor and stretch so far.
EastCoasts are shorter and branchier.
I tossed out a few variegated EC just because they weren't growing out of it. They were healthy tho.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 3, 2022)

Got my order in today. Killer deal for two packs plus 20% off.


----------



## copkilller (Jan 3, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Got my order in today. Killer deal for two packs plus 20% off.View attachment 5059693


whoa, were those pine tar kush freebies? i would pop every single one of those seeds right now haha


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 3, 2022)

copkilller said:


> whoa, were those pine tar kush freebies? i would pop every single one of those seeds right now haha


Yep, I only ordered the headband X Chem and the lemon party s1.


----------



## copkilller (Jan 3, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Yep, I only ordered the headband X Chem and the lemon party s1.


i ordered a pack of forbidden fruit s1 from 'em i hope they throw in the pine tar kush, i really like the name hahah


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 3, 2022)

Here’s my forbidden breath forbidden fruit x triangle kush at 9 weeks 1 day first flower finishn up, kushy tropical smells


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 3, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Here’s my forbidden breath forbidden fruit x triangle kush at 9 weeks 1 day View attachment 5059773View attachment 5059774View attachment 5059775View attachment 5059776View attachment 5059777View attachment 5059778first flower finishn up, kushy tropical smells


looks fuego! how was the stretch??


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 3, 2022)

Small stretch even the clones are uniform


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 4, 2022)

The first photo is Lemon Party S1 (Lemon Tree S2?) and the second one (bottom) is T1000 x Zkittlez (which is a v2 of sorts of Trumps Candy), both after ~3 months cure.
The Lemon Party S1 smells like amazing like menthol sour lemon, exactly what I was hoping for when I picked up my pack. I think this might be a Lemon Tree cross (CSI says Lemon Party might be the same as Lemonade, but he has them labeled differently). Great vigor all throughout my grow and grew massive colas, but not so large that it could be a humidity problem. I took them down at around 9 weeks, but I would have let the Lemon Party go for another week or two because I think it would've packed on more frost. The smoke on the Lemon Party S1 translates, super lemony menthol close to Lemon Pledge, but not too chemically. Vaped through a Dynavap the Lemon flavor becomes intense. Some of the most sour then sweet candy lemon that I've tried, amazing vape and this would probably be great for solventless extracts.
The T1000 x Zkittlez was so unique and was probably my favorite out of my last grow. The smell was like orange cream gummies with a heavy, earthy, almost chocolate backend and a hint of cinnamon and definitely some gas. Absolutely unique and amazing terpenes and smell. The smoke was smooth with a nice grape citrus gummy cinnamon cream flavor to the smoke so different from anything I've tried. The vape was closer to a sweet citrusy earthy cream. I'd run the whole pack next time to find a keeper.


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 6, 2022)

Tk s1 5150 x pu s1 103


----------



## dbdump (Jan 7, 2022)

Got in my holiday order today - the freebies are indeed legit. 
TK 677xtk and Mendo purple urkle 54 to go with my ordered TKs1, and Mendo purple urkle 3.5.. as well as a ton of 3 /5 seed packs. 
Ive found details on TK 677 as a very frosty - heavier yield TK cut, but haven't found many specifics on the mendo purp 54 and 35 cuts. Anyone familiar with what those cuts bring?


----------



## raggyb (Jan 7, 2022)

I don't know shit all i know is i want some purple in my life.


----------



## dbdump (Jan 8, 2022)

raggyb said:


> I don't know shit all i know is i want some purple in my life.


Lol pretty much my thinking! The only description on the MP cuts was that it makes a better version of mendo purple urkle and I was sold. Grapey purple here I come.


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Jan 9, 2022)

Toadbreath1 said:


> Right side of red pen was my order, left side is all the freebie. USPS box was packed full. So happy to be able to order direct from CSI, only wish he had a non cash option. I insured my last order for the full amount with USPS for around $12 more.


Wow, nspecta is the goat


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 9, 2022)

copkilller said:


> i ordered a pack of forbidden fruit s1 from 'em i hope they throw in the pine tar kush, i really like the name hahah


Im vegging some FF s1 for my wife. 
Theyve pretty much narrowed the phenohunt for me.
They all smelled like tangerines and oranges.
But two were outstanding veggers and are already loud AF sour tangerine candy.
So i was confident enough to toss the others earlier than i usually do.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jan 9, 2022)

Soaking a TK x TK 5150 (might’ve mixed the parents up, I’ll check in a minute when I get them out) and a TK x T1000/OFP today.

Edit: It’s TK 5150 S1 x TK to be exact. Just soaked them.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jan 9, 2022)

Got some 5150 that just came down


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 9, 2022)

bobdagrowah said:


> Got some 5150 that just came down


The cut?


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jan 9, 2022)

Kp sunshine said:


> The cut?


Had got some 5150 from csi so ill post up pics soon


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 9, 2022)

bobdagrowah said:


> Had got some 5150 from csi so ill post up pics soon


Sweet. Some people run the T-1000 cut and some run the T-1000 S1’s , thought he let the 5150 cut out but it’s 5150 S1’s


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 10, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> View attachment 5060041
> View attachment 5060042
> The first photo is Lemon Party S1 (Lemon Tree S2?) and the second one (bottom) is T1000 x Zkittlez (which is a v2 of sorts of Trumps Candy), both after ~3 months cure.
> The Lemon Party S1 smells like amazing like menthol sour lemon, exactly what I was hoping for when I picked up my pack. I think this might be a Lemon Tree cross (CSI says Lemon Party might be the same as Lemonade, but he has them labeled differently). Great vigor all throughout my grow and grew massive colas, but not so large that it could be a humidity problem. I took them down at around 9 weeks, but I would have let the Lemon Party go for another week or two because I think it would've packed on more frost. The smoke on the Lemon Party S1 translates, super lemony menthol close to Lemon Pledge, but not too chemically. Vaped through a Dynavap the Lemon flavor becomes intense. Some of the most sour then sweet candy lemon that I've tried, amazing vape and this would probably be great for solventless extracts.
> The T1000 x Zkittlez was so unique and was probably my favorite out of my last grow. The smell was like orange cream gummies with a heavy, earthy, almost chocolate backend and a hint of cinnamon and definitely some gas. Absolutely unique and amazing terpenes and smell. The smoke was smooth with a nice grape citrus gummy cinnamon cream flavor to the smoke so different from anything I've tried. The vape was closer to a sweet citrusy earthy cream. I'd run the whole pack next time to find a keeper.


Made me want that lemon party or a cross. as I’m lookin for lemon terps. Looks fire ! Great job


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 10, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Made me want that lemon party or a cross. as I’m lookin for lemon terps. Looks fire ! Great job


Thanks, it's worth a look for sure. It's all Lemon candy zest


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Jan 10, 2022)

Holy smokes, nspecta is the MAN.

Left is what I ordered


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 10, 2022)

bbggkk1177 said:


> Holy smokes, nspecta is the MAN.
> 
> Left is what I ordered
> 
> View attachment 5064165


Where you order from ?


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Jan 10, 2022)

THCbreeder said:


> Where you order from ?


from the man himself


----------



## YardG (Jan 10, 2022)

Not nearly as impressive, I know, but Nspecta's generosity is really something. I only bought the one pack on the left, gifted the rest. I had a lot of fun with some TK fallen soldiers last year so I'm pretty psyched for more mysterious fun.


----------



## unfiltered (Jan 10, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> View attachment 5060041
> View attachment 5060042
> The first photo is Lemon Party S1 (Lemon Tree S2?) and the second one (bottom) is T1000 x Zkittlez (which is a v2 of sorts of Trumps Candy), both after ~3 months cure.
> The Lemon Party S1 smells like amazing like menthol sour lemon, exactly what I was hoping for when I picked up my pack. I think this might be a Lemon Tree cross (CSI says Lemon Party might be the same as Lemonade, but he has them labeled differently). Great vigor all throughout my grow and grew massive colas, but not so large that it could be a humidity problem. I took them down at around 9 weeks, but I would have let the Lemon Party go for another week or two because I think it would've packed on more frost. The smoke on the Lemon Party S1 translates, super lemony menthol close to Lemon Pledge, but not too chemically. Vaped through a Dynavap the Lemon flavor becomes intense. Some of the most sour then sweet candy lemon that I've tried, amazing vape and this would probably be great for solventless extracts.
> The T1000 x Zkittlez was so unique and was probably my favorite out of my last grow. The smell was like orange cream gummies with a heavy, earthy, almost chocolate backend and a hint of cinnamon and definitely some gas. Absolutely unique and amazing terpenes and smell. The smoke was smooth with a nice grape citrus gummy cinnamon cream flavor to the smoke so different from anything I've tried. The vape was closer to a sweet citrusy earthy cream. I'd run the whole pack next time to find a keeper.


No effect or potency smoke report?  It's kind of weird nowadays that people don't give prereference to the effect which should trump all (taste, aroma, bag appeal, etc).

EDIT: Or is it because modern polyhybrids' high are so similar and boring that no one really does smoke reports on the effect anymore? And I don't get why bag appeal is so important. Time to head to the 100% "sativa" road for some interesting mind expansion, take a "psychedlic trip", and productivity.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 10, 2022)

unfiltered said:


> No effect or potency smoke report?  It's kind of weird nowadays that people don't give prereference to the effect which should trump all (taste, aroma, bag appeal, etc).
> 
> EDIT: Or is it because modern polyhybrids' high are so similar and boring that no one really does smoke reports on the effect anymore? And I don't get why bag appeal is so important. Time to head to the 100% "sativa" road for some interesting mind expansion, take a "psychedlic trip", and productivity.


effect is subjective. my cousin gets sleepy every single time he smokes no matter what, so his description of effect would be sleepy. 

I dont put much weight into how high or what kind of high someone else gets from a strain. Especially because we are talking from seed most of the time here, the phenotypical variance makes a lot of the descriptions you speak of even more irrelevant, if my pheno has more or less of any of the parents genetics in that plants lineage than yours, my experience will be different.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> effect is subjective. my cousin gets sleepy every single time he smokes no matter what, so his description of effect would be sleepy.
> 
> I dont put much weight into how high or what kind of high someone else gets from a strain. Especially because we are talking from seed most of the time here, the phenotypical variance makes a lot of the descriptions you speak of even more irrelevant, if my pheno has more or less of any of the parents genetics in that plants lineage than yours, my experience will be different.


yes, promote this thinking, everyone's body chemistry is different, reacting subjectively.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 10, 2022)

YardG said:


> Not nearly as impressive, I know, but Nspecta's generosity is really something. I only bought the one pack on the left, gifted the rest. I had a lot of fun with some TK fallen soldiers last year so I'm pretty psyched for more mysterious fun.
> View attachment 5064225


What is ruthless runt? I tried looking on ig but lineage not listed, at least that I can find


----------



## unfiltered (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> effect is subjective. my cousin gets sleepy every single time he smokes no matter what, so his description of effect would be sleepy.
> 
> I dont put much weight into how high or what kind of high someone else gets from a strain. Especially because we are talking from seed most of the time here, the phenotypical variance makes a lot of the descriptions you speak of even more irrelevant, if my pheno has more or less of any of the parents genetics in that plants lineage than yours, my experience will be different.


What's your cousin's address? I'll send him some 100% sativa flower. Let's see if he can even fall asleep! This is one reason why I said what I said above. Most people nowadays don't or have never known what it's like to smoke mind expansion, electric, energizing 100% sativa that makes you go a beautiful trip that motivates you to do things.

Same with everyone else. Let's see what you all feel like after smoking a 14-16 weeks flowering 100% sativa without any indica genetics in it. I highly recommend you all seek it out and come back and tell me if you feel sleepy or lazy or couch locked.

EDIT. I'm not even talking about the infamous NL5Haze. Try Tom Hill Haze or Original Haze pure or pure sativa crosses. Beautiful rocket ride/trip!


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 10, 2022)

unfiltered said:


> What's your cousin's address? I'll send him some 100% sativa flower. Let's see if he can even fall asleep! This is one reason why I said what I said above. Most people nowadays don't or have never known what it's like to smoke mind expansion, electric, energizing 100% sativa that makes you go a beautiful trip that motivates you to do things.
> 
> Same with everyone else. Let's see what you all feel like after smoking a 14-16 weeks flowering 100% sativa without any indica genetics in it. I highly recommend you all seek it out and come back and tell me if you feel sleepy or lazy or couch locked.
> 
> EDIT. I'm not even talking about the infamous NL5Haze. Try Tom Hill Haze or Original Haze pure or pure sativa crosses. Beautiful rocket ride/trip!


ive had racy sativas, i avoid them like the plague. Im an anxious enough person already lol.


----------



## unfiltered (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> ive had racy sativas, i avoid them like the plague. Im an anxious enough person already lol.


Not all pure sativas make you anxious or racy. I encourage you to search these out. One example is Destroyer (Don't be scared of the name.) from Cannabiogen or some popular sativas from Ace Seeds. There are plenty of electric and energizing pure sativas that are clear headed and functional. Destroyer is one example of this or Purple Satelite (Oaxacan x Nepalese) from Green Mountain Seeds. Kind of like if you smoke these, you go for a hike, the leaves and green look like neon green and you feel connected with nature with such positive vibes. This is why I am learning to lean more toward pure sativas nowadays instead of the crazy mish mash of polyhybrid with lots of indica genetics that just make me lazy and unmotivated.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 10, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> What is ruthless runt? I tried looking on ig but lineage not listed, at least that I can find


same. another mystery cut


----------



## dgarcad (Jan 10, 2022)

Does anyone know if the new Wedding Cake S1 the SeedJunky cut?


----------



## YardG (Jan 10, 2022)

Yeah, I didn't find much of anything on it. At this point my dance card is full enough that almost anything I buy is going to end up in the fridge for a few years. Operating on blind faith that there's likely to be something semi interesting in the pack when I do get around to it, I hope?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 10, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Does anyone know if the new Wedding Cake S1 the SeedJunky cut?


Yes. I messaged him. I’m running it by Urkle.


----------



## copkilller (Jan 11, 2022)

pine tar kush IBL pine tar kush IBL pine tar kush IBL 15 seeds of 'em woohoo i'm almost more exited about the freebies that the forbiden fruit s1 i got, but forbidden fruit was the first weed i was like "this doesnt taste like weed what is that" and i never saw seeds of it, had to get it

i sent a email with my order saying "hey if i get freebies, i like pine" fucking awesome thanks CSI.... ALL of this was $90 and they sent my shit priority mail i really like that. irene kush X chem 91 are getting popped as well


----------



## Paddletail (Jan 11, 2022)

Just so you know, those were a big open pollination to preserve the genetics. You are going to find stuff all over the place in those. I have only ran a handful of mine and had 0 pine so far and a few funky looking plants.


----------



## keifcake (Jan 11, 2022)

Just placed my first order at CSI for Headband x Triangle Kush, hoping I get some urkle freebies.


----------



## copkilller (Jan 11, 2022)

Paddletail said:


> Just so you know, those were a big open pollination to preserve the genetics. You are going to find stuff all over the place in those. I have only ran a handful of mine and had 0 pine so far and a few funky looking plants.


thanks good to know, i was going to run these outdoors, 0 pine? damn. i have 15 seeds and i only need one plant!


----------



## skuba (Jan 11, 2022)

Cheese x chem91, not my grow. From a buddy’s fall outdoor. While she’s not the prettiest girl in the room, she makes up for it with stank and mouth coating flavor. Smells almost similar to sour diesel but with some (berry?) sweetness in it. It seems the cheese dominated the cross, but only saying that cuz it doesn’t smell or taste like chem very much. Warm body stone with some visual enhancement, pretty comfortable high. Potency I’d say is 7/10


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 11, 2022)

Ive seen Nspecta is working with Northern Lights a lot lately, hoping for a Headband x NL soon


----------



## keifcake (Jan 11, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Ive seen Nspecta is working with Northern Lights a lot lately, hoping for a Headband x NL soon


That would be pretty interesting for sure


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 11, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Ive seen Nspecta is working with Northern Lights a lot lately, hoping for a Headband x NL soon


It look like he doing an open pollination. He said he cloned every plant but idk what good cloning the males does if they all pollinated everything. Could make some selections based on observation I suppose. Hopefully there’ll be shots of all the females to get an idea what the progeny will look like. Open pollination can be good for preservation but the line will probably be a huge pain in the ass to look thru unless most of the females are showing a bunch of uniformity and desirable traits.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 11, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> It look like he doing an open pollination. He said he cloned every plant but idk what good cloning the males does if they all pollinated everything. Could make some selections based on observation I suppose. Hopefully there’ll be shots of all the females to get an idea what the progeny will look like. Open pollination can be good for preservation but the line will probably be a huge pain in the ass to look thru unless most of the females are showing a bunch of uniformity and desirable traits.


forgive my ignorance when it comes to breeding, in that case are the females all NL and the males would be a mixed bag of other strains?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 12, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> forgive my ignorance when it comes to breeding, in that case are the females all NL and the males would be a mixed bag of other strains?


Nah it’s all nl stock but since he let every male bust on every female the gene pool is going to be wide open. Unless they’ve been selected thru multiple gens previously, in which case they could breed true. But I’d bet you’ll have to cull a ton to find a keeper. I would’ve grown out the females and selected a male based on similarities to females with positive traits. I’m not sure how many seeds he had to work with though… could be the number was limited and he plans on refining off the seed increase a gen or two before releasing them. If he does that, dope. If not it’s cool that he preserved the line but not seeds I’d be interested in sifting thru.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 12, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Nah it’s all nl stock but since he let every male bust on every female the gene pool is going to be wide open. Unless they’ve been selected thru multiple gens previously, in which case they could breed true. But I’d bet you’ll have to cull a ton to find a keeper. I would’ve grown out the females and selected a male based on similarities to females with positive traits. I’m not sure how many seeds he had to work with though… could be the number was limited and he plans on refining off the seed increase a gen or two before releasing them. If he does that, dope. If not it’s cool that he preserved the line but not seeds I’d be interested in sifting thru.


ahh thanks for breaking that down lol


----------



## steelcanaries (Jan 12, 2022)

Bought 3 packs from Caleb and was pleasantly surprised by the generosity I got in return. Blessed.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 12, 2022)

steelcanaries said:


> Bought 3 packs from Caleb and was pleasantly surprised by the generosity I got in return. Blessed.
> View attachment 5065792


God damn. That orange velvet x lemon tree sounds awesome I’m definitely grabbing a pack of those if they’re on his site. The velvet is one half of hilly bean and agent orange, a couple tga classics. I’m assuming he got the cut from Jill since he recently gifted her the urkle


----------



## steelcanaries (Jan 13, 2022)

That Orange Velvet pack really got my attention. Always wanted to try it. I believe Jill calls the cut “Melvin” if I am remembering correctly.


----------



## FrankiesHaze (Jan 13, 2022)

Paddletail said:


> Just so you know, those were a big open pollination to preserve the genetics. You are going to find stuff all over the place in those. I have only ran a handful of mine and had 0 pine so far and a few funky looking plants.


What aromas or flavors are your getting in the PTK ?


----------



## Paddletail (Jan 13, 2022)

Popped 5 and had 3 girls all of which were on the earthy side with 1 (squat mutant) having a little funk in the back and one had the slightest citrus thing. It all went in the RSO/edible pile. Still have a bunch to look in one day in hopes but there are a thousand things in line...


----------



## blobbo (Jan 13, 2022)

That irene x 91 s1 has caught my eye.


----------



## steelcanaries (Jan 13, 2022)

blobbo said:


> That irene x 91 s1 has caught my eye.


That pack and the (Chem 91 x GSC) x Chem 1 sound real interesting. Never seen any of those three before. Nspecta is class all the way around. It’s why I stay loyal to CSI almost exclusively. Does anybody know if the Notso Headband is real stretchy or not?


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Jan 14, 2022)

unfiltered said:


> It's kind of weird nowadays that people don't give prereference to the effect which should trump all


I feel this. People are so fucking obsessed with their plants and buds looking good for Instagram and I am sick of it!! Ppl are so fucking obsessed with IG. FUCK IG. Fuck what it looks like. How does it make you feel when you smoke that shit?! Breeders don't even describe effects anymore when they're selling seeds. It's all physical observations of the flower and buds, which is nice and fine but all that is going to go out the window once you consume it. So tell me what the experience is all about! 

Rant done. haha carry on...


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 14, 2022)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> I feel this. People are so fucking obsessed with their plants and buds looking good for Instagram and I am sick of it!! Ppl are so fucking obsessed with IG. FUCK IG. Fuck what it looks like. How does it make you feel when you smoke that shit?! Breeders don't even describe effects anymore when they're selling seeds. It's all physical observations of the flower and buds, which is nice and fine but all that is going to go out the window once you consume it. So tell me what the experience is all about!
> 
> Rant done. haha carry on...


yerp most important for me is the smoke report. i understand its gonna work diff from person to person. but when i ask a seasoned smoker if sumthin gets them baked. i know its a higher probability that i too will be baked


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Jan 14, 2022)

steelcanaries said:


> Bought 3 packs from Caleb and was pleasantly surprised by the generosity I got in return. Blessed.
> View attachment 5065792


All that from 3 packs?! I smelled some bullshit...


----------



## Blue brother (Jan 14, 2022)

Anyone have any info/experience with the wedding cake s1 ? Not much info on their site, I would imagine this is the proper triangle mints cut that jungleboys named but it doesn’t say for sure. Would love to try these before dropping 500 on seedjunkys f4s


----------



## Brawndo G (Jan 14, 2022)

steelcanaries said:


> Bought 3 packs from Caleb and was pleasantly surprised by the generosity I got in return. Blessed.
> View attachment 5065792





NorthNorthNugs said:


> All that from 3 packs?! I smelled some bullshit...


That does seem outrageous, but only three of those packs are even listed for sale on his website. Caleb is probably trying to get people to buy directly from him rather than his retailers. Plus, he's a super cool dude.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 14, 2022)

Brawndo G said:


> That does seem outrageous, but only three of those packs are even listed for sale on his website. Caleb is probably trying to get people to buy directly from him rather than his retailers. Plus, he's a super cool dude.


Seeds only keep so long and if you’re continuously making seed you might as well reward those who support you. He probably can’t send out freebies like that to vendors to reward his customers because those seeds would probably be misused. 

It’s funny how people complain about a breeder not giving freebies and how people complain about getting too many freebies.


----------



## Freshbakd (Jan 14, 2022)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> All that from 3 packs?! I smelled some bullshit...


I have ordered direct and received more than double my order. Call it what ya want but it happens. Maybe try direct. He doesn't always hook it up that generously though. Have ordered multiple times and never got only what I paid for.


----------



## Blue brother (Jan 14, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Anyone have any info/experience with the wedding cake s1 ? Not much info on their site, I would imagine this is the proper triangle mints cut that jungleboys named but it doesn’t say for sure. Would love to try these before dropping 500 on seedjunkys f4s


my bad I’ve just read this is answered on the previous page


----------



## dgarcad (Jan 14, 2022)

steelcanaries said:


> That pack and the (Chem 91 x GSC) x Chem 1 sound real interesting. Never seen any of those three before. Nspecta is class all the way around. It’s why I stay loyal to CSI almost exclusively. Does anybody know if the Notso Headband is real stretchy or not?


i want some Irene too but it’s sold out. You think he’ll restock soon?


----------



## steelcanaries (Jan 14, 2022)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> All that from 3 packs?! I smelled some bullshit...


No bullshit brother. I paid cash to H:CSI, left a little tip and told him I was into diesels and lemon. Probably helped that I’ve known him since 2008 when Joe Brand cracked the chems 1-4. We’ve been vibing on genetics ever since.


----------



## steelcanaries (Jan 14, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> i want some Irene too but it’s sold out. You think he’ll restock soon?


Not sure if he still has stock left…the Irene hybrids were a limited run.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jan 14, 2022)

So dig this i grew out 5150tk and soemone tried to swear n say i sprayed it with something, lol


----------



## steelcanaries (Jan 14, 2022)

Haha 5150 sounds strong as a mf. How was the effect for you?


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jan 14, 2022)

Dont smoke just grow but from what ive been told its up there


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jan 14, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> i want some Irene too but it’s sold out. You think he’ll restock soon?


I may had a seed or 2 Laying around of

Chem d x irene
Chem 91 x irene


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Jan 14, 2022)

steelcanaries said:


> No bullshit brother. I paid cash to H:CSI, left a little tip and told him I was into diesels and lemon. Probably helped that I’ve known him since 2008 when Joe Brand cracked the chems 1-4. We’ve been vibing on genetics ever since.


Ohhh welll… you didn’t mention you two were tight. If you go way back and shit then I believe it. I wasn’t trying to call you out, just jealous lol!!!

I’ve actually ordered from him over 5 times now I think.. he does hook it up large. Not as large as you got but impressively large. The man is generous af.

Anyone ever order from seedsherenow??! Fucking bunch of tight asses up in that bitch. Don’t get shit. Great customer service tho.. I suppose


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Jan 14, 2022)

steelcanaries said:


> No bullshit brother. I paid cash to H:CSI, left a little tip and told him I was into diesels and lemon. Probably helped that I’ve known him since 2008 when Joe Brand cracked the chems 1-4. We’ve been vibing on genetics ever since.


What ever happened to Joe brand?


----------



## Freshbakd (Jan 14, 2022)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> What ever happened to Joe brand?


Was on Adam Dunn just a few hours ago


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Jan 15, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> Was on Adam Dunn just a few hours ago


That's not Joe brand


----------



## Freshbakd (Jan 15, 2022)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> That's not Joe brand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blobbo (Jan 15, 2022)

steelcanaries said:


> No bullshit brother. I paid cash to H:CSI, left a little tip and told him I was into diesels and lemon. Probably helped that I’ve known him since 2008 when Joe Brand cracked the chems 1-4. We’ve been vibing on genetics ever since.


Been ordering from him directly a handful of years and he does seem to pour it on as time goes on with the killer freebies


----------



## bgc2020 (Jan 15, 2022)

Anyone have experience growing out the bubblegum s1 or the bubblegum crosses?


----------



## FrankiesHaze (Jan 15, 2022)

CSI is extremely generous. I was given 8 freebie 3 packs n 1 extra of my order for ordering 2 packs .


----------



## bgc2020 (Jan 15, 2022)

bgc2020 said:


> Anyone have experience growing out the bubblegum s1 or the bubblegum crosses?


Update: I placed an order for bubblegum s1 and going to add a note asking for bubblegum fallen soldiers if available


----------



## blahplunger (Jan 15, 2022)

bgc2020 said:


> Anyone have experience growing out the bubblegum s1 or the bubblegum crosses?


Yes,the bubblegum s1.It seems to be a very light feeder so it burned on me.I wasnt expecting much from it after that but I have to tell you,its my favorite strain right now.The high from this strain is very unique and relaxing.I have zero paranoia from it and it seems to put me in a relaxed uplifted state for the rest of the day.And it doesnt make me tired at all.It really has changed my perception of cannabis.It really seems like medicine to me rather than simply a way to get high.I didnt get much bubblegum smell from it.It smelled more like mango berries.The resin and bag appeal is very good too.Im very impressed with this strain,and thats comparing it to alot of other modern breeders strains.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Jan 17, 2022)

Big bad wolf 2.0 4-5 weeks from seed


----------



## FrankiesHaze (Jan 17, 2022)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Big bad wolf 2.0 4-5 weeks from seedView attachment 5069075View attachment 5069076View attachment 5069077View attachment 5069078


Nice start 

Im looking forward to your progress


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Jan 17, 2022)

FrankiesHaze said:


> Nice start
> 
> Im looking forward to your progress


Thanks will update in a few weeks


----------



## blahplunger (Jan 17, 2022)

Heres some pics of the Bubblegum S1.Very frosty pheno looks almost white.Very beautiful.And the high is even better.


----------



## omninine (Jan 18, 2022)

Wifi #43 x Chemdog D First time trying out Nspecta's gear never tried wifi but have had some real Chem D. Searching for a fuel varietal that is potent in flavor and effects. Bout five days since popped into soil. Any of you ran the wifi x d? So excited for my tiny pheno hunt.


----------



## Gropadawan (Jan 18, 2022)

Nspecta hooked me up too. Ordered the two packs on the left. All those on the right are freebies.

Anybody know what Pinks 'N Purps consists of? I assume it's Mendo Purps, but not sure what makes up the "Pinks".


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 18, 2022)

Another sour D x purple urkle....kinda slacking this grow, damn job killing my want 2 in the garden waking up at 4am makes me contemplate wanting to die Lolol.
T1000 x skittlez nugs are super frosty and super fruity


----------



## raggyb (Jan 18, 2022)

Gropadawan said:


> Anybody know what Pinks 'N Purps consists of? I assume it's Mendo Purps, but not sure what makes up the "Pinks".


https://www.rollitup.org/t/csi-humboldt-thread.891978/post-16672141


----------



## omninine (Jan 19, 2022)

MInewgrow said:


> View attachment 5069827


----------



## omninine (Jan 19, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> What is ruthless runt? I tried looking on ig but lineage not listed, at least that I can find


I mean if caleb likes smokin on it, it's probably some fire haha


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 19, 2022)

blahplunger said:


> Heres some pics of the Bubblegum S1.Very frosty pheno looks almost white.Very beautiful.And the high is even better.


Whats your pheno taste like? Mine looked somewhat similar and tasted of pine and bubblegum. Mine wasnt very potent to me, but wasnt a slouch, it was still stronger than dispensary bud in my state.


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 19, 2022)

I just got my PTK order from CSI in the mail and ended up with 5 packs of freebies, all great stuff that I'd actually like to grow out. These guys are incredibly generous and I can see why they inspire brand loyalty. The funny thing is, I've been on a PTK kick lately after coming across Nspecta's PTK project on ICmag again, so I immediately looked around and ordered the first PTK seeds I could find, which were from CSI....little did I realize Nspecta was the source...lol I really need to do a better job of staying in the loop


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 19, 2022)

MInewgrow said:


> View attachment 5069827
> Another sour D x purple urkle....kinda slacking this grow, damn job killing my want 2 in the garden waking up at 4am makes me contemplate wanting to die Lolol.
> T1000 x skittlez nugs are super frosty and super fruity
> View attachment 5069831


I had the 5 am - 1:30 pm shift before and my ass was in bed by 7:30 - 8 pm every night. In summer time the sun would still be shining.

Hang in there, it'll get better.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 19, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I had the 5 am - 1:30 pm shift before and my ass was in bed by 7:30 - 8 pm every night. In summer time the sun would still be shining.
> 
> Hang in there, it'll get better.


Thanks brother! Yeah I do 5am-1pm I leave the house around 430am..it’s not bad work just makes my motivation for taking care of the plants harder, with the perpetual grow even harder lol but I appreciate the encouragement!!


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 19, 2022)

In the world of gelatos and runtz and the like lol, that Bday cake x uk cheese is some tasty stuff. Super rich rich cheesecake very slight cherry seems like. Slightly surprised by the buzz, super stony.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 19, 2022)

pepe_le_pewke said:


> I ran one a few months ago. She threw a bunch of nanners late flower, but it may have been something I did since I’m somewhat of a noob. Flowered for 9 weeks. It was some very good smoke though, tasted like a good IPA, very hoppy and pungent smell (my memory is slipping on the smell, but it was definitely LOUD). Fluffier buds, but it was pretty far from the light so that may be why I experienced that. I’d definitely run again because it honestly got me super high, lol.


I remembered what you said about the nanners and ended up tossing mine due to didnt want to keep plucking nanners.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 19, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> In the world of gelatos and runtz and the like lol, that Bday cake x uk cheese is some tasty stuff. Super rich rich cheesecake very slight cherry seems like. Slightly surprised by the buzz, super stony.


I got bday cake x chem d by cannarado that I'm looking forward to growing. Good to hear the bday cake can hang.

Im guessing CSI and rado used the same cut.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 19, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I got bday cake x chem d by cannarado that I'm looking forward to growing. Good to hear the bday cake can hang.
> 
> Im guessing CSI and rado used the same cut.


I have rado's gelato 33 and obama kush crossed with bday cake (single scoop and sasha) I've been wanting to pop so I'm glad the cake is good too. Definitely the same cut since rado used his obama


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Jan 19, 2022)

Chem 91 x chem D day61 f


----------



## blobbo (Jan 20, 2022)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Chem 91 x chem D day61 f
> View attachment 5070570View attachment 5070569


Whats the smell on em?


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Jan 20, 2022)

blobbo said:


> Whats the smell on em?


Honestly I'm nose blind to the room it's a little of everything in there but off the stem or leaf rub it's burnt plastic Gasoline. But I'm looking for the same smell afterwards also... that I can't tell yet


----------



## keifcake (Jan 21, 2022)

Got my 1st order in today, 8 days after sending payment in the mail priority.

Ordered the headband triangle kush, requested urkle, grape gas or something, and got 2 purple urkle fallen soldiers packs, 2 pinks n pumps, and 2 ruthless runt fallen soldiers, plus one PCK which I've always wanted when ordering Ace gear, but the sativas always won out during the final order.


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (Jan 21, 2022)

One of the six Greasy Grapes I’m running right now is sporting some pink/purple trichomes.


----------



## Mr. Nevermind (Jan 21, 2022)

What is best...order straight from CSI site?


----------



## the real mccoy (Jan 21, 2022)

Mr. Nevermind said:


> What is best...order straight from CSI site?


Affirmative Ghost Rider.


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Jan 21, 2022)

Triangle kush/chem d day 54.
Loud fuel, earth, lime zest terps. 
Two weeks tops on first one. Pics 3 and 4 is the chem leaning pheno. Onions, garlic and rubber nose on this girl.
She's a a week or two behind her sister.
Pretty happy with these and can't wait to sample.
Peace and love bros


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 22, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> I have rado's gelato 33 and obama kush crossed with bday cake (single scoop and sasha) I've been wanting to pop so I'm glad the cake is good too. Definitely the same cut since rado used his obama


Just smoked some of the last nugs of my Single Scoop and I can’t believe how under the radar my one pheno went. It’s so much better than what I remember, it tasted like a Blue Raspberry and Cherry Cheesecake, which i don’t remember from smoking it last time. That birthday cake is definitely more cherry dough


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 22, 2022)

Here’s my Durban 1000s at three days of flower, I know it’s early but I want to show the superior node space so far. And the smell…. Loud and indescribable so far, made sure I got clones of both pheno 1 good spacing


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 22, 2022)

But her sister,DAMN


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 22, 2022)

Anyone wanna chime in on this? I’m still learning about the different genetics & whatnot.. so I seen this.. and wanted to bring it here to see if I can learn anything else about this.


----------



## omninine (Jan 22, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5072223
> Anyone wanna chime in on this? I’m still learning about the different genetics & whatnot.. so I seen this.. and wanted to bring it here to see if I can learn anything else about this.


well technically it is impossible to get male og kush pollen since there is only one og kush and it is female..


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 22, 2022)

omninine said:


> well technically it is impossible to get male og kush pollen since there is only one og kush and it is female..


I appreciate your response. There’s so many strains that I can’t keep up. Trying to soak up all I can on these oldies but goodies.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 23, 2022)

just to clarify, that is a different Humboldt seed co.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 23, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5072223
> Anyone wanna chime in on this? I’m still learning about the different genetics & whatnot.. so I seen this.. and wanted to bring it here to see if I can learn anything else about this.


Im sure what Humboldt seed company did was take an og kush clone crossed it with a male from a different strain and then back crossed it to og kusk clone. Assumingly they then worked those offspring into a "og kush" resembling male that they used for this line.

It is a misleading name meant to sell more seed packs. They probably should have called it something beside just "og kush."


----------



## sadboy92 (Jan 23, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5072223
> Anyone wanna chime in on this? I’m still learning about the different genetics & whatnot.. so I seen this.. and wanted to bring it here to see if I can learn anything else about this.


their website doesn’t list the original parent strains, but it does say “F5”, so either that means bx5 or they took their own chemdog x lemon thai/pakistani to f5, or something along those lines (no pun intended)

Iirc from a video on their own website, Humboldt Seed Organization (HSO, not to be confused with Humboldt Seed Company or CSI Humboldt) does this. Tbh not the first time I’ve heard of a company whose products are predominantly from the ~f5 generation, but I acknowledge I’m personally used to f1 breeders who always list mom and dad, so I can understand the confusion.

EDIT: the video I thought I saw on HSO’s website actually came from HSC’s website


----------



## F_T_P! (Jan 23, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im sure what Humboldt seed company did was take an og kush clone crossed it with a male from a different strain and then back crossed it to og kusk clone. Assumingly they then worked those offspring into a "og kush" resembling male that they used for this line.
> 
> It is a misleading name meant to sell more seed packs. They probably should have called it something beside just "og kush."


I got a fem OG Kush pack from them, probably will pop it soon just to see what it is. Seen a lot of good reviews with their stuff, but too much CSI gear on deck to pop first.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 23, 2022)

Appreciate the feedback @thenotsoesoteric & @sadboy92


----------



## bgc2020 (Jan 23, 2022)

csi and hsc should do a collaboration project and call it ‘humbolt confusion’


----------



## thegrease (Jan 23, 2022)

**Loompa's Headband x Triangle Kush Smoke Report**

*Bud Shots:*
At 63 days flowering


Flash


Sunlight


*Bag appeal:* 
Really frosty plants, with pretty dense bud structure. Bright green color with orange hairs. I think it has lots of bag appeal. 

*Smell and taste:* 
Bright pine sol smelling buds with sour lemon flavor that kind of transitions into a fruity funk. It's absolutely delightful

*Potency and effects:* 
This weed is very potent and I need to smoke it in moderation. A bit intense of a come up if smoking a lot at once that can lead to a lot of confusion and unease, but when smoked in moderation, the come up is 20 minutes or so of euphoria and overall feel good, and then into the more traditional body relaxing sedative side. Not a heavy put you to sleep sedation at all, just very relaxed. Great after work smoke to start winding down, but still have energy to do things or be active and social. 

*Overall:*
This is without a doubt the best weed I've personally grown as an amateur home grower. I bought these seeds to find an OG Kush like plant from seed, and I found it. Of the four plants I harvested in my last grow this is the one that I find myself wanting to smoke daily. It has amazing flavor, a really clean long lasting high, and if consumed appropriately finds that perfect line of relaxation and mental stimulation without much couch lock.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 23, 2022)

Gg4 x Tk on the left and Headband (notso) x Chem d on the right. Will be going into flower after they get a bit bigger


----------



## skuba (Jan 24, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im sure what Humboldt seed company did was take an og kush clone crossed it with a male from a different strain and then back crossed it to og kusk clone. Assumingly they then worked those offspring into a "og kush" resembling male that they used for this line.
> 
> It is a misleading name meant to sell more seed packs. They probably should have called it something beside just "og kush."


All their strains are like this. Don’t expect og kush or sour diesel. Definitely some marketing towards people that don’t know


----------



## Observe & Report (Jan 24, 2022)

bgc2020 said:


> csi and hsc should do a collaboration project and call it ‘humbolt confusion’


CSI:Humboldt is not confusing. Humboldt Seed Company and Humboldt Seed Organization are confusing. They should do a collab but it would be complicated because one of them is in Spain.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 24, 2022)

Observe & Report said:


> CSI:Humboldt is not confusing. Humboldt Seed Company and Humboldt Seed Organization are confusing. They should do a collab but it would be complicated because one of them is in Spain.


They need to settle their name problems Highlander style.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 24, 2022)

I'm going to start Humboldt Seed Conglomerate


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 24, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> I'm going to start Humboldt Seed Conglomerate


Any idea what you’ll be giving for freebies?


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 24, 2022)

Observe & Report said:


> CSI:Humboldt is not confusing. Humboldt Seed Company and Humboldt Seed Organization are confusing. They should do a collab but it would be complicated because one of them is in Spain.


Actually, after their legal woes in Spain, the humble Humboldt Seed Organization is open for business in Austria lol...I just saw that someplace, I think it was the Mandala store.


----------



## blobbo (Jan 24, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Actually, after their legal woes in Spain, the humble Humboldt Seed Organization is open for business in Austria lol...I just saw that someplace, I think it was the Mandala store.


Sounds like a top notch operation


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 24, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> They need to settle their name problems Highlander style.


A fight til death is only appropriate lol


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 24, 2022)

Kp sunshine said:


> Any idea what you’ll be giving for freebies?


White widow autos duh


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 25, 2022)

This one has that purple urkle color but definitely more sour d smell to her.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 25, 2022)

Here’s some f.f x t.k after 2 weeks of drying getting trimmed and jarred, test smoke taste is the same as smell real sweaty like (smells like deadhead to me)kush with tropical notes. Shits fire I can’t believe I grew this lol


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 25, 2022)

But truthfully every csi seed I finish so far has been what I like in weed. Can’t wait to see what the Durban 1000 do and got 2 cheese and zkittles just breaking soil yesterday


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 25, 2022)

CSI is probably my favorite breeder hands down. Here’s an ugly picture (i’ll take better ones later) of my #6 selection of Underdog Urkle right in the middle of Week 3 flowering from clone. I grew out the whole pack (7 plants) and this was the absolute standout, but I kept two other phenos to run one last time. Smells like straight OG and Pine Trees during flower and cured to smell like the Jamba Juice white gummy drink. Tastes exactly like white gummy too! I couldn’t believe it when it smoked it out of my bong. 
I also had a single seed grow of T1000 x Zkittlez that tasted like straight grape concord jelly out of a bong. I’ve never had weed smell and taste so amazing. Same with my one seed of Lemon Party S1, some of the best lemon menthol weed i’ve smoked.
Nspecta definitely breeds for effect/flavor more so than bag appeal. All that I’ve grown from him was lacking in the bag appeal department (compared to my other favorite breeders like Cannarado, Bloom, Wyeast) but I don’t really give a shit about bag appeal when it smokes and tastes so good with amazing effects!


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 25, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> CSI is probably my favorite breeder hands down. Here’s an ugly picture (i’ll take better ones later) of my #6 selection of Underdog Urkle right in the middle of Week 3 flowering from clone. I grew out the whole pack (7 plants) and this was the absolute standout, but I kept two other phenos to run one last time. Smells like straight OG and Pine Trees during flower and cured to smell like the Jamba Juice white gummy drink. Tastes exactly like white gummy too! I couldn’t believe it when it smoked it out of my bong. View attachment 5074257
> I also had a single seed grow of T1000 x Zkittlez that tasted like straight grape concord jelly out of a bong. I’ve never had weed smell and taste so amazing. Same with my one seed of Lemon Party S1, some of the best lemon menthol weed i’ve smoked.
> Nspecta definitely breeds for effect/flavor more so than bag appeal. All that I’ve grown from him was lacking in the bag appeal department (compared to my other favorite breeders like Cannarado, Bloom, Wyeast) but I don’t really give a shit about bag appeal when it smokes and tastes so good with amazing effects!


Ill definitely second you on flavors.....i grew bubblegum s1 and jd shorts azure haze at the same time....the bubblegum s1 brought a pine flavor (wasnt my favorite) followed by a Bubblegum flavor that was so good it rivals the pre 99 blueberry imo. Simply due to the SPOT ON pink bubblegum flavor.....i still give pre 99 blueberry the edge because of the pine inhale on the bubblegum....but damn that bubblegum was good...unfortunately it wasnt very potent though....potent enough but not impressive potency.....the azure haze I really fucked up and picked way too early (at least 2 weeks) and the flavor was effected....it was smooth as hell, but tasted like absolutely nothing....like breathing fresh air....i think due to picking too early because when you broke nugs open they reaked of blueberry....anyway, early picked azure haze was more potent than the bubblegum which was grown to completion....but the bubblegum was very good and the high was really nice....ill grow it again at some point and definitely gotta due azure haze a complete run without fuck ups lol

Heres a pic of bubblegum


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jan 26, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> What is ruthless runt? I tried looking on ig but lineage not listed, at least that I can find


Ruthless Runtz is a Cookies cut; Ruthless OG x Runtz


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 26, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> Ill definitely second you on flavors.....i grew bubblegum s1 and jd shorts azure haze at the same time....the bubblegum s1 brought a pine flavor (wasnt my favorite) followed by a Bubblegum flavor that was so good it rivals the pre 99 blueberry imo. Simply due to the SPOT ON pink bubblegum flavor.....i still give pre 99 blueberry the edge because of the pine inhale on the bubblegum....but damn that bubblegum was good...unfortunately it wasnt very potent though....potent enough but not impressive potency.....the azure haze I really fucked up and picked way too early (at least 2 weeks) and the flavor was effected....it was smooth as hell, but tasted like absolutely nothing....like breathing fresh air....i think due to picking too early because when you broke nugs open they reaked of blueberry....anyway, early picked azure haze was more potent than the bubblegum which was grown to completion....but the bubblegum was very good and the high was really nice....ill grow it again at some point and definitely gotta due azure haze a complete run without fuck ups lol
> 
> Heres a pic of bubblegum
> View attachment 5074291


Looks tasty! I think i’ve just learned to never get hasty and wait another week or two before harvesting, but looking at the trichomes with a jewelers loupe or microscope is probably the best way to check for ripeness (maybe not the right word). I also noticed that the buds all tend to “finish” at different times (i used a jewlers loupe to see amber 20% trichomes on one bud and all clear trichomes on a lower nug) so a staggered harvest might be beneficial for that too. 
Here’s some more Underdog Urkle #6 

Had to double check my notes and make sure that this is Day 19 from 12/12. She already smells like the white gummy i was talking about, but also got the heavy pine/rubber stem rub. Packing the terps & frost early


----------



## omninine (Jan 26, 2022)

day 14 WhiteFire #43 x Chemdog D


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 26, 2022)

Should find rank lemon funk in these. I have 1 pineapple x lemon tree going now and she is a looker so far a few weeks into flower.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Jan 26, 2022)

Chem 4 x Chem D seed in dirt 12/21 7/7 popped 3 didn't make the cut


----------



## Learning1234 (Jan 26, 2022)

I’ve never come across this before and was curious what to do going forward. Cull it? Let it keep going and it’ll right itself? Or something else? It’s a TK 5150 x TK seedling. Thanks for any help!


----------



## sadboy92 (Jan 26, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> I’ve never come across this before and was curious what to do going forward. Cull it? Let it keep going and it’ll right itself? Or something else? It’s a TK 5150 x TK seedling. Thanks for any help!View attachment 5074767View attachment 5074768View attachment 5074769


Interesting. Depends on how efficiently you want to use your space. If you have room, consider keeping it...for science!

In all seriousness though, maybe send these pics to the Nspecta, maybe he's seen this before and can weigh in. Personally, I'd keep it to see how it turns out, but I don't know your situation.

EDIT: *maybe* you have the next freakshow


----------



## Learning1234 (Jan 26, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> Interesting. Depends on how efficiently you want to use your space. If you have room, consider keeping it...for science!
> 
> In all seriousness though, maybe send these pics to the Nspecta, maybe he's seen this before and can weigh in.


Haha. I have room, but I just don’t see where flowers will come from. That’s why I was asking everyone. Was just hoping to hear it would be fine, but I knew that wasn’t the case. Ha. I’ve had mutants and whatnot before, but this one I’m not sure what will happen with it. I don’t see a main stem, but I’ll let it go another week or something to see what’s up. Probably just end up tossing it though after that.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 26, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> I’ve never come across this before and was curious what to do going forward. Cull it? Let it keep going and it’ll right itself? Or something else? It’s a TK 5150 x TK seedling. Thanks for any help!View attachment 5074767View attachment 5074768View attachment 5074769


I had a plant from my Fresh Powder pack(Wyeast) that did this

mines did it after the 1st node though so I just topped it and mainlined

If it doesnt have any side branches I'd just toss it


----------



## F_T_P! (Jan 26, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Haha. I have room, but I just don’t see where flowers will come from. That’s why I was asking everyone. Was just hoping to hear it would be fine, but I knew that wasn’t the case. Ha. I’ve had mutants and whatnot before, but this one I’m not sure what will happen with it. I don’t see a main stem, but I’ll let it go another week or something to see what’s up. Probably just end up tossing it though after that.


Give it a few weeks maybe it will straighten out. Mutants and runts sometimes come out bomb,


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 26, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> Give it a few weeks maybe it will straighten out. Mutants and runts sometimes come out bomb,


it wont

I let mine sit for month and it only got taller...never grew anymore nodes


----------



## sadboy92 (Jan 26, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Haha. I have room, but I just don’t see where flowers will come from. That’s why I was asking everyone. Was just hoping to hear it would be fine, but I knew that wasn’t the case. Ha. I’ve had mutants and whatnot before, but this one I’m not sure what will happen with it. I don’t see a main stem, but I’ll let it go another week or something to see what’s up. Probably just end up tossing it though after that.


I’d just put it outside. A bit early for that, though.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jan 26, 2022)

Killed it and soaked a Suge Pure Kush x T1000 seed to take its place.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jan 26, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> I’ve never come across this before and was curious what to do going forward. Cull it? Let it keep going and it’ll right itself? Or something else? It’s a TK 5150 x TK seedling. Thanks for any help!View attachment 5074767View attachment 5074768View attachment 5074769


I've had this happen before, your plant terminated its top growth node. If you give it a week or two, the top segment of stem will split like a petiole and spit out a new growth node. As long as it stays healthy green, it will unfuck itself.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jan 26, 2022)

Got my first taste of csi in the mail a week or two back. I ordered the MPU3.5 and tk x bubblegum; the rest are a generous handful of freebies.

The bubblegum are already in dirt and I'm starting a few of the MPUs this weekend as well.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Jan 27, 2022)

Blueberry bref said:


> View attachment 5075087
> 
> Got my first taste of csi in the mail a week or two back. I ordered the MPU3.5 and tk x bubblegum; the rest are a generous handful of freebies.
> 
> The bubblegum are already in dirt and I'm starting a few of the MPUs this weekend as well.


I am puffing on some tk x bubblegum as we speak or as I type I suppose. I ran 2 phenos outside last season and 1 inside a few times. The bubblegum smell came through on all 3. As well as with the 2 T1000 x Bubblegum I grew out. The T1000 varieties are more fruity grapey and the tk varieties a little kushy earthy hints. More of a Bubblegum smell though. I also got the reverse cross as a freebie (Bubblegum x TK) that I need to run. Interested to see if the they lean more towards the TK which would be nice.


----------



## bgc2020 (Jan 27, 2022)

anyone take the risk of sending their payment via regular first class stamped mail without tracking? hoping my payment gets to him this week


----------



## steelcanaries (Jan 27, 2022)

bgc2020 said:


> anyone take the risk of sending their payment via regular first class stamped mail without tracking? hoping my payment gets to him this week


You have nothing to worry about. Your order will get to you quickly.


----------



## Indie (Jan 27, 2022)

GG4 S1 going on week 6, along with some other stuff.


----------



## bgc2020 (Jan 28, 2022)

steelcanaries said:


> You have nothing to worry about. Your order will get to you quickly.


you are correct. received my tracking details today.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 28, 2022)

bgc2020 said:


> you are correct. received my tracking details today.


You’ll be on here next week with a smile on your face and a bunch of seeds.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 28, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> I’ve never come across this before and was curious what to do going forward. Cull it? Let it keep going and it’ll right itself? Or something else? It’s a TK 5150 x TK seedling. Thanks for any help!View attachment 5074767View attachment 5074768View attachment 5074769


Try topping it and see if lower side branches grow out normally. I've had this happen several times. As long as side branches grow it should be fine. If no branches then it'll just stall out and die eventually.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jan 28, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Try topping it and see if lower side branches grow out normally. I've had this happen several times. As long as side branches grow it should be fine. If no branches then it'll just stall out and die eventually.


Thanks for the help! I didn’t see any side branches that would grow if I topped it unfortunately. The pics look like there was maybe something, but in person I didn’t see anything. Just popped another seed to takes it place though. Suge Pure Kush x T1000.


----------



## sadboy92 (Jan 28, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Killed it and soaked a Suge Pure Kush x T1000 seed to take its place.


no! not suge x t1000!!! 
seriously though narcotic cuts like bubba and suge pure kush hold a special place in my heart
do report back on that one


----------



## Learning1234 (Jan 28, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> no! not suge x t1000!!!
> seriously though narcotic cuts like bubba and suge pure kush hold a special place in my heart
> do report back on that one


I mostly just smoke at night these days, so I’m all about the heavy couch lock strains. Took me longer than it should’ve to realize that, but I got caught up in the new stuff and trying to try everything for awhile. Dumb. Ha.


----------



## cohiba (Jan 29, 2022)

Almost time to take these girls down

Triangle Kush bx #1 (T1000x Triangle Kush)

Smells like sour lemon grape gas









Triangle Kush bx #2

Smells like duct tape adhesive... crazy terps I've never encountered before. Super excited to try this one


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 29, 2022)

Tossed 3 lemon tree s1 x skittlz in flower last week. They're clones from seedlings. Lost seedlings to fungus gnats so this will be 1st time to flower them at all so interested in what comes.


----------



## bgc2020 (Jan 31, 2022)

received my pack of bubblegum s1. very generous freebies


----------



## Mr. Nevermind (Jan 31, 2022)

Lemon tree x lemon party


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 1, 2022)

Didn’t know he was dropping wedding cake s1s. Noice!


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 1, 2022)

Speakeasy is supposed to be dropping Runtz,Wedding Cake,and Purple Punch crosses sometime this week

im looking for the sativas crossed to Runtz and PP

hopefully Nspecta did Tangie x PP so I can have a feminized version of Mimosa


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 1, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Speakeasy is supposed to be dropping Runtz,Wedding Cake,and Purple Punch crosses sometime this week
> 
> im looking for the sativas crossed to Runtz and PP
> 
> hopefully Nspecta did Tangie x PP so I can have a feminized version of Mimosa


Looks like s1s so far, the t1000 s1s hard to pass up too


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Feb 1, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Looks like s1s so far, the t1000 s1s hard to pass up too


If you like going to mutantville. 3/3 for me! The other 4 are gonna be hard to pop.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 2, 2022)

Speakeasy had a preorder up in the VIP section for the new CSI

they are letting VIP members pick which strains they want.They said they aren’t ordering all the crosses because it’s over 100 but VIPs can pick any cross and they’ll add it to the order

gotta preorder by Friday tho

heres the preorder list

PURPLE PUNCH COLLECTION
VOLUME I
677 TK S1 x Purple Punch
5150 TK S1 x Purple Punch
Birthday Cake x Purple Punch
Bubba Kush x Purple Punch
Bubblegum x Purple Punch
Cali-Orange x Purple Punch
Chemdog D x Purple Punch
Chemdog 91 x Purple Punch
Chem 91 x GSC #3 x Purple Punch
Cherry AK x Purple Punch
VOLUME II
DJ Flo x Purple Punch
Durban Poison x Purple Punch
Forbidden Fruit x Purple Punch
Girl Scout Cookies x Purple Punch
GSC x T-1000 #12 x Purple Punch
Gorilla Glue #4 x Purple Punch
Granddaddy Purple x Purple Punch
HP13 x Purple Punch
Huckleberry x Purple Punch
Irene x Purple Punch
VOLUME III
Jager x Purple Punch
KKSC x Purple Punch
Lemon Party x Purple Punch
Loompa's Headband x Purple Punch
Maui Wowie x Purple Punch
Mendo Purps #54 x Purple Punch
Mendo Purps x Purple Punch
Huckleberry x Purple Punch
Obama Kush x Purple Punch
Ol' Betsy x Purple Punch
VOLUME IV
Pure OG Kush x Purple Punch
Purple Afghani x Purple Punch
Purple Hindu Kush x Purple Punch
Purple Punch S1
Purple Urkle #103 x Purple Punch
Purple Urkle x Purple Punch
Resin Kush x Purple Punch
Runtz x Purple Punch
Ruthless Runtz x Purple Punch
Sherbert x Purple Punch
VOLUME V
Snow x Purple Punch
T-1000 x Purple Punch
Trainwreck x Purple Punch
Triangle Kush x Purple Punch
TKU #9 x T-1000 x Purple Punch
Trinity x Purple Punch
UK Cheese x Purple Punch
Uppercut U29 x Purple Punch
Wedding Cake x Purple Punch
West Coast Dog x Purple Punch
Z-1000 #7 x Purple Punch
Zkittlez x Purple Punch


RUTHLESS RUNTZ COLLECTION
VOLUME I
5150 TKS1 x Runtz
Birthday Cake x Runtz
Bubblegum x Runtz
Chemdog D x Runtz
Chemdog 91 x Runtz
Chem 91 x GSC #3 x Runtz
Cherry AK x Runtz
DJ Flo x Runtz
Girl Scout Cookies x Runtz
GSC x T-1000 #12 x Runtz
VOLUME II
Grape Ape x Runtz
Hello x Runtz
KKSC x Runtz
Lemon Party x Runtz
Loompa's Headband x Runtz
Mendo Purps #54 x Runtz
Obama Kush x Runtz
Pure OG Kush x Runtz
Purple Afghani x Runtz
Purple Punch x Runtz
VOLUME III
Purple Urkle x Runtz
Sherbert x Runtz
Triangle Kush x Runtz
TK x T-1000 x Runtz
TKU #9 x T-1000 x Runtz
Wedding Cake x Runtz
Z-1000 x Runtz
Zkitlez x Runtz


WEDDING CAKE COLLECTION
VOLUME I
5150 TKS1 x Wedding Cake
Birthday Cake x Wedding Cake
Bubba Kush x Wedding Cake
Bubblegum x Wedding Cake
Chemdog 91 x Wedding Cake
Cherry AK x Wedding Cake
Forbidden Fruit x Wedding Cake
Girl Scout Cookies x Wedding Cake
Hello x Wedding Cake
Irene x Wedding Cake
VOLUME II
Jager x Wedding Cake
KKSC x Wedding Cake
Lemon Party x Wedding Cake
Loompa's Headband x Wedding Cake
Mendo Purps x Wedding Cake
Ol' Betsy x Wedding Cake
Old Family Purple F2-R x Wedding Cake
Pineapple x Wedding Cake
Pure OG Kush x Wedding Cake
Purple Afghani x Wedding Cake
VOLUME III
Purple Punch x Wedding Cake
Sherbert x Wedding Cake
Triangle Kush x Wedding Cake
UK Cheese x Wedding Cake
Wedding Cake S1
West Coast Dog x Wedding Cake
Z-1000 #7 x Wedding Cake
Zkittlez x Wedding Cake


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 2, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Speakeasy had a preorder up in the VIP section for the new CSI
> 
> they are letting VIP members pick which strains they want.They said they aren’t ordering all the crosses because it’s over 100 but VIPs can pick any cross and they’ll add it to the order
> 
> ...


Rather buy em direct and get a ton of cool freebies.


----------



## DancesWithWorms (Feb 2, 2022)

A whole big pile of 'nope'


----------



## DancesWithWorms (Feb 2, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Rather buy em direct and get a ton of cool freebies.


Seems every seedbank gets exclusive stuff that can't be ordered direct or through other banks.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 2, 2022)

DancesWithWorms said:


> Seems every seedbank gets exclusive stuff that can't be ordered direct or through other banks.


probably too much work for him to make 100 new website listings every time he smashes his entire clone library with a new s1.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 2, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Rather buy em direct and get a ton of cool freebies.


I doubt CSi is gonna list most of these on his site

majority of the crosses usually go to GLO,Speakeasy,and Breeder Direct


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 2, 2022)

I was looking for sativa moms crossed to Purple Punch or Runtz but there arent many on the list

was hoping he'd use Lemon G,Big Sur Holy Weed,DogShit,Lemon Tree,and a couple other cuts I like in this drop

its still a couple of gems in there like Irene x PP,Wedding Cake x PP(fem version of Wedding Crashers),the Zkittlez crosses,etc but im probably gonna pass for now

GLO will probably have them eventually for $40 a pack


----------



## Freshbakd (Feb 2, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> I was looking for sativa moms crossed to Purple Punch or Runtz but there arent many on the list
> 
> was hoping he'd use Lemon G,Big Sur Holy Weed,DogShit,Lemon Tree,and a couple other cuts I like in this drop
> 
> ...


I wouldn't suggest buying there anytime soon. Who knows if he will ever recover. If you don't know a lot of people been waiting months for orders. He just popped back up today on ig after being gone for about a month


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 2, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> I wouldn't suggest buying there anytime soon. Who knows if he will ever recover. If you don't know a lot of people been waiting months for orders. He just popped back up today on ig after being gone for about a month


yeah I know

been dealing with Glo for 4-5 years and this is the norm with him sadly

its the main reason his prices are so cheap

in the end I’ve always gotten my orders though


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 2, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> yeah I know
> 
> been dealing with Glo for 4-5 years and this is the norm with him sadly
> 
> ...


I can agree with this to a point. I always got my orders, but I haven’t fucked with him in a couple years. my last orders were when they were pushing orange tree, had a nursery, and his girl was handling most of the business. I think they had a former rapper partner, and maybe even had snoop on board. I don’t know what changed, if anything, but it “seems” like the unstable wacko is the only part of the business that has stayed the course. I always paid with credit card back in the day, so there was really no way he could get over on me.


----------



## blobbo (Feb 2, 2022)

Cant say im a fan of the PP. Nice terps weak buzz


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 2, 2022)

Why purple punch though?


----------



## Gsquared541 (Feb 2, 2022)

That list. While there’s definitely some fire to be found that is not the most exiting list of reversals I’ve seen. That said, pick any potent or flavorful mom and I’m sure you’ll get some great plants. But yea pretty much 3 of the most played out mids strains. This would have been slightly more welcome a few years ago.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 2, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Why purple punch though?


Probably got stoned and said he’d do it, so he had to.


----------



## toomp (Feb 3, 2022)

OG Doge said:


> Just grabbed a pack of the Purple Urkle #103 x Purple Urkle. Glad these came out because I was about to get OFP Fem2 to search for Urkle phenos. I need some bomb ass purp in my life and it is hard to find, hopefully these get me closer to my goal.


how did these turn out


----------



## DancesWithWorms (Feb 3, 2022)

Gsquared541 said:


> pretty much 3 of the most played out mids strains.


Wedding Cake is a great cut and a good parent if you can find some stable progeny but yeah it would have been nicer to see this list a couple years ago. Who is requesting purple punch in 2022?


----------



## higher self (Feb 3, 2022)

I was hoping that was a list of new freebies lol. Wonder when CSI will get around to GMO s1 & just go full on copy cat status. I'd get some of those WC crosses, maybe two or three.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 3, 2022)

Nug shot of the sour d x purple urkle, this pheno has that urkle look but way more funk.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 3, 2022)

Quick question I see the chem 91 is listed as a s1 

are those new crosses or is that the same 91 from before Bc it seems like the same moms from before but the pack says 91s1 now some one put me on

if that’s the case I just ran 4 big bad wolf and they all have faint chem smells chopped and grow super finicky .. they look like chem and u kno it’s chem from the nugs and smell but it’s not what u expect from reading the lineage the plants real chem d or 91 should have been more gas .. gmo bag seed ls was better but they almost grow the exact same ..

I ran dna/rp og Kush when it came out in 2009 ?10 and that plant smell would shame this easily .. and that’s dna any bag seed I grew from a cut easily was more gassy..

I had the same experience with bubble gum cross I ran 3 and they were all similar smells like berry cream generic I have some open space now so I’m gonna go thru my stash and give them one last try I’m over csi tho .. I read that the guy is really good and all that more power to him but his cuts is off or he’s not being transparent


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 3, 2022)

DancesWithWorms said:


> Wedding Cake is a great cut and a good parent if you can find some stable progeny but yeah it would have been nicer to see this list a couple years ago. Who is requesting purple punch in 2022?


Probably wanted to make sure he had a certified cut of Purple Punch to avoid uncertainty for those people using the genetics for whatever reason. Lol
I’m pretty sure he makes stuff that he finds interesting and not necessarily what mainstream wants.


----------



## DancesWithWorms (Feb 3, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> Quick question I see the chem 91 is listed as a s1
> 
> are those new crosses or is that the same 91 from before Bc it seems like the same moms from before but the pack says 91s1 now some one put me on


The Trainwreck x Chem91 S1 freebie would just be Caleb's selection from a Chem 91 S1 pack



silverhazefiend said:


> if that’s the case I just ran 4 big bad wolf and they all have faint chem smells chopped and grow super finicky .. they look like chem and u kno it’s chem from the nugs and smell but it’s not what u expect from reading the lineage the plants real chem d or 91 should have been more gas .. gmo bag seed ls was better but they almost grow the exact same ..


I don't personally find Chem 91 gassy at all. If you want gas you want to be digging into the Chem D S1's but even Chem D isn't as gassy as something like the Ghost or SFV OG.

The SkunkVA '91 really just brings potency and garlic/b.o./funk to crosses. It should be fairly easy to pick out the Chem D leaners in both the Big Bad Wolf v1 and v2 packs just because the leaf variegation is so pronounced in the Chem D.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 3, 2022)

Got 2 chemd s1s finishing. One had the leaf deal, one didn’t. Both good yielders, one short one tall. Early tester from each the potency is there. 91 is really good but it’s not D, GOAT! Lol they are hungry and easy to grow, just like the cut. But that potency man you gotta love it.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 3, 2022)

DancesWithWorms said:


> The Trainwreck x Chem91 S1 freebie would just be Caleb's selection from a Chem 91 S1 pack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ran the 91 cut ? I don’t think it’s gassy it’s like a diesel smell like peppery the big bad wolf u kno it’s chem genetics

I’ve had real deal sfv not the seeds made by swerve and real deal sfv is gassy but more like a lemon gas with some pinesoul it’s a og kush smell not a chem/sour smell .. sfv is my shit the real one it’s a lot of fakes

my big bad wolf is v1 the v2 is newer I might buy them ..all I’m saying is big bad wolf has the same reports by most people so we all can’t be off

Shit I forgot I even grew kush 4 x cookies and it’s mehh beautiful plants tho but good cookie smell and faint taste mixed with kush .. after curing for a month the cookie smell crushed nug is intense maybe the flavor might be better 

I’m gonna pick two of the Hindu Kush crosses and see but all the packs at the top I grew .. I never finished white cookie tho the bubble gum cookies turned me off


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 3, 2022)

KUSH 4 x COOKIE. .. its a great breeding tool for real purple without adding purple genetics


----------



## MannyPacs (Feb 3, 2022)

The problem for me with this big ass drop is I've already got packs of stuff with his mom's that I'm interested in and plenty of packs of the reversals he chose so there's really not much I'm interested in. Chems? Tk? Bubblegum? Mendo urkle sherb forbidden fruit? I've already got packs from when he reversed them and if I want purple punch or wedding cake crosses I would have bought them from Greenpoint 3 years ago for $30 and a bag of Fritos 

i love CSI but this drop is a whole lot of nothing for me


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 3, 2022)

Triangle Kush s1 5150 x Purple Urkle s1 103 


T1000


----------



## YardG (Feb 4, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> The problem for me with this big ass drop is I've already got packs of stuff with his mom's that I'm interested in and plenty of packs of the reversals he chose so there's really not much I'm interested in. Chems? Tk? Bubblegum? Mendo urkle sherb forbidden fruit? I've already got packs from when he reversed them and if I want purple punch or wedding cake crosses I would have bought them from Greenpoint 3 years ago for $30 and a bag of Fritos
> 
> i love CSI but this drop is a whole lot of nothing for me


Er, info about said big ass drop? Any NL work in it?


----------



## bgc2020 (Feb 4, 2022)

YardG said:


> Er, info about said big ass drop? Any NL work in it?


info is a few posts back on the previouspage. Looks like all runtz, wedding cake, and purple Punch crosses





CSI humboldt thread


Looks like s1s so far, the t1000 s1s hard to pass up too If you like going to mutantville. 3/3 for me! The other 4 are gonna be hard to pop.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 4, 2022)

YardG said:


> Er, info about said big ass drop? Any NL work in it?


The open pollination was success. But don’t think they are quite ready yet


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 4, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Speakeasy had a preorder up in the VIP section for the new CSI
> 
> they are letting VIP members pick which strains they want.They said they aren’t ordering all the crosses because it’s over 100 but VIPs can pick any cross and they’ll add it to the order
> 
> ...


This is like green point selling testers except without the “testers” label.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 4, 2022)

I don’t see why all you guys got your panties in a bunch

this is exactly what CSI had always done…reverse a clone and hit half his library with the clone

now all of a sudden people have a problem with it lol


----------



## omninine (Feb 4, 2022)

Day 21 wifi 43 x chem d


----------



## sdd420 (Feb 4, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Got 2 chemd s1s finishing. One had the leaf deal, one didn’t. Both good yielders, one short one tall. Early tester from each the potency is there. 91 is really good but it’s not D, GOAT! Lol they are hungry and easy to grow, just like the cut. But that potency man you gotta love it.


I just put 3 in flower and all 3 are different. A lot of variation in other words, all are very hungry starting in veg even. I’ll come back and post pics once they get going.


----------



## YardG (Feb 4, 2022)

bgc2020 said:


> info is a few posts back on the previouspage. Looks like all runtz, wedding cake, and purple Punch crosses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, thank you! If anything I'm kinda relieved there's nothing on the list I'm interested in.



Bodyne said:


> The open pollination was success. But don’t think they are quite ready yet


Thanks! I think he implied they'd be coming quite soon in a recent IG post, but I suppose "quite soon" is relative and could be months away. My wallet will be pleased.


----------



## F_T_P! (Feb 4, 2022)

Waiting on those NL beans. There are some interesting crosses in the new drop, never know, might find a gem in the Chem D x Purple Punch.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 4, 2022)

mendo purp 54 x “anything”


----------



## higher self (Feb 4, 2022)

I was thinking maybe he made all those crosses just to hunt through them himself. Then he will self & reverse the keepers to the usual clone only's. People still talk highly of the Mai Tai (Sunset Sherbet x Purple Punch) that Clearwater uses. Still all those crosses seem like testers & I'm not dropping $100 on on a 7 pack until he finds some special plants out of the lot.


----------



## Gsquared541 (Feb 4, 2022)

DancesWithWorms said:


> Wedding Cake is a great cut and a good parent if you can find some stable progeny but yeah it would have been nicer to see this list a couple years ago. Who is requesting purple punch in 2022?


I just find the wedding cake terp profile boring/played out and it tends to dominate in hybrids from what I’ve seen. The most interesting purple punch hybrid is probably that HP13 cross, I’d grow it out of curiosity.


----------



## Gsquared541 (Feb 4, 2022)

I


omninine said:


> Day 21 wifi 43 x chem dView attachment 5079895


Looking forward to seeing this one finish up.


----------



## DeadHigh (Feb 4, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Why purple punch though?


I was thinking the same thing. I know Nespecta is the purp man, but I wonder what he sees in that purple punch? I remember years ago someone asked Nespecta, would he ever use grape ape or gdp and he said no his purple urkle is better, I agree with that. But grape ape and gdp are better than purple punch. His Mendocino purple is way better too, shit jager is better.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 4, 2022)

Caleb is not worried bout marketing his biz right now, his seeds pretty much sell themselves. He seems to actually be doing what he thinks is interesting to pursue, not what the latest is, although he jumped on a few of them. But to me, he be exploring the plant, all the open pollinations, etc. Australian bastard, pinks and purple, nl, etc jmho


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 4, 2022)

Purple Punch is a big swing and a miss …nobody in the wholesale game wants to touch those units … and this was b4 the big cluster fuck were in now atm


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 4, 2022)

who tf does a 100 strain drop? overwhelming. 100 for testers no thanks


----------



## Tayloman (Feb 4, 2022)

Triangle Kush x Bubblegum... How many days from flip until chop?


----------



## skuba (Feb 4, 2022)

DeadHigh said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I know Nespecta is the purp man, but I wonder what he sees in that purple punch? I remember years ago someone asked Nespecta, would he ever use grape ape or gdp and he said no his purple urkle is better, I agree with that. But grape ape and gdp are better than purple punch. His Mendocino purple is way better too, shit jager is better.


Maybe it’s to see if there’s any Larry or gdp in the genes as there supposedly is


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Feb 5, 2022)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Chem 4 x Chem D seed in dirt 12/21 7/7 popped 3 didn't make the cut View attachment 5074740


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Feb 5, 2022)

Chem91 x ChemD [ big bad wolf 2.0] week 1 F


----------



## omninine (Feb 6, 2022)

Gsquared541 said:


> I
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this one finish up.


same! . cloning em all


----------



## Burton79 (Feb 6, 2022)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Chem91 x ChemD [ big bad wolf 2.0] week 1 F
> View attachment 5080795View attachment 5080800


The branching on that BBW is pretty unreal. I had that on a Chem D S1. You can take tons of clones if you are into that kind of thing. Chem D S1 and BBW are the biggest yielding plants I have had, probably the most potent, and a real nice high (but I have overdone it with both). An early bud I took at 7-8 weeks on BBW was the strongest tasting herb I have smoked. What I harvested mellowed out a lot, and after a long cure smells very sour.


----------



## omninine (Feb 6, 2022)

Tayloman said:


> Triangle Kush x Bubblegum... How many days from flip until chop?


message him on insta.. I had same question and he answered.


----------



## Tayloman (Feb 7, 2022)

That m'fer never responded


omninine said:


> message him on insta.. I had same question and he answered.


----------



## Burton79 (Feb 7, 2022)

Tayloman said:


> That m'fer never responded


That "m'fer" has 223,000 followers on IG. A response is very unlikely. Days from flip is going to vary based on your setup, phenotype, and preference. I usually plan on at least 70 days from flip but as you get into weeks 6, 7 and 8 it becomes more apparent how long they will go.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 7, 2022)

No breeder will be able to tell you when a plant will be ready to harvest. Each plant is different.


----------



## Devils34 (Feb 7, 2022)

Tayloman said:


> Triangle Kush x Bubblegum... How many days from flip until chop?


Im unsure, as technically I dont count days....my Bubblegum S1 took somewhere in the 63-66 day range and was ready, as in about 50% amber, 50% cloudy.


----------



## omninine (Feb 8, 2022)

Day 28 Wifi 43 x Chemdog D
Some leaf mutation


----------



## omninine (Feb 8, 2022)

Tayloman said:


> That m'fer never responded


took a week for me, be patient. The man works hard.


----------



## higher self (Feb 8, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> who tf does a 100 strain drop? overwhelming. 100 for testers no thanks


Think who gets the majority of his new drops, Breeders Direct & GLO. I bet CSI made all those crosses thinking GLO would move units at $45-50 a pack plus steals deals. Now it's just the regular 3rd party distributors who charge $100, Speakeasy does do $70 sales. Lol those packs will probably sit in the fridge for awhile


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 8, 2022)

Tayloman said:


> That m'fer never responded


probably because theres no definitive answer to that question. Invest in a loupe or other type of trich scoping device, shes done when shes done.


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 8, 2022)

Tayloman said:


> That m'fer never responded


try contacting him through his website

btw Apple Fritter reversals on deck at BDSC
anyone have any experience with that cut?


----------



## Indie (Feb 8, 2022)

GG4 S1 at 7weeks. One of 2 phenos, the other one is not as frosty


----------



## Indie (Feb 10, 2022)

GG4 S1 coming up on 8 weeks, with about two weeks left.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 11, 2022)

2 Sherbert Fallen Soldiers day 43


----------



## Tayloman (Feb 11, 2022)

Burton79 said:


> That "m'fer" has 223,000 followers on IG. A response is very unlikely. Days from flip is going to vary based on your setup, phenotype, and preference. I usually plan on at least 70 days from flip but as you get into weeks 6, 7 and 8 it becomes more apparent how long they will go.


He got back to me.


----------



## Burton79 (Feb 11, 2022)

Tayloman said:


> He got back to me.


Hell yeah. That's awesome. What'd he say?


----------



## Tayloman (Feb 11, 2022)

Burton79 said:


> Hell yeah. That's awesome. What'd he say?


He said between 8 and 9 weeks, with some going as long as 10. I have a feeling mine will be going 11 though lol.

End of week 8.


----------



## Burton79 (Feb 11, 2022)

Tayloman said:


> He said between 8 and 9 weeks, with some going as long as 10. I have a feeling mine will be going 11 though lol.
> 
> End of week 8.


Hahaha. I hear you. Looking nice!


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 11, 2022)

Tayloman said:


> He said between 8 and 9 weeks, with some going as long as 10. I have a feeling mine will be going 11 though lol.
> 
> End of week 8.


Looks good,what is it?


----------



## Tayloman (Feb 11, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Looks good,what is it?


Triangle Kush x bubble gum


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 11, 2022)

Burton79 said:


> The branching on that BBW is pretty unreal. I had that on a Chem D S1. You can take tons of clones if you are into that kind of thing. Chem D S1 and BBW are the biggest yielding plants I have had, probably the most potent, and a real nice high (but I have overdone it with both). An early bud I took at 7-8 weeks on BBW was the strongest tasting herb I have smoked. What I harvested mellowed out a lot, and after a long cure smells very sour.


bbw or 2.0

I agree on the yield tho


----------



## GotDarkAffies (Feb 11, 2022)

Man CSI is Awesome. I ordered a pack of big bad wolf got that with another full pack of chem gsc and six real cool 5 pack one of them that Pakistani Chit kush I’ve been wanting to try. Seriously stoked. I usually use BDSC they rock too. Got the mendo purp s1 through them and lucky dogs Dog Patch chem D x chem 91 regs! I always wanted to hunt through some Chems so I’m using the dog patch and big bad wolf to make a lot of seeds to grow. Plant guy wood


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 12, 2022)

Whats he got that gets really purple ??


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Feb 12, 2022)

bobdagrowah said:


> Whats he got that gets really purple ??


Mendopurps will fade heavy.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 14, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> Has there been a cherry ak47 s1 released at all?



Jaw Genetics has Cherry AK47. Regulars at F3.


----------



## pharmhousewellness (Feb 14, 2022)

If you’re ever wondering whether to buy from the source or a seedbank. Items ordered to the left, freebies to the right. Thanks Nspecta!


----------



## slacker140 (Feb 14, 2022)

pharmhousewellness said:


> If you’re ever wondering whether to buy from the source or a seedbank. Items ordered to the left, freebies to the right. Thanks Nspecta!
> 
> View attachment 5085532


Did you pay full price for those 3 trumps candy? Cause I'd be loading you up with freebies too if you did.


----------



## Burton79 (Feb 14, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> bbw or 2.0
> 
> I agree on the yield tho


Original BBW. I wish I would have harvested it earlier than I did, I think the terps faded.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 14, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> Did you pay full price for those 3 trumps candy? Cause I'd be loading you up with freebies too if you did.


I count 6 of those total in that picture. Definitely agree with you.


----------



## pharmhousewellness (Feb 14, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> Did you pay full price for those 3 trumps candy? Cause I'd be loading you up with freebies too if you did.


yes I did. A bit of a splurge indeed but I’ve been wanting the TC for a while so I had to jump on it.


----------



## ManofTREE (Feb 14, 2022)

pharmhousewellness said:


> If you’re ever wondering whether to buy from the source or a seedbank. Items ordered to the left, freebies to the right. Thanks Nspecta!
> 
> View attachment 5085532


Great haul there buddy! Not sure if I ever mentioned this but I only had money for half my order, sent a note told him I was sorry short on cash... he sent the full order anyways plus freebies. He's really going HAM on the freebies now tho. Good to see, spread the love and go CSI!


----------



## gosabres716 (Feb 16, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Jaw Genetics has Cherry AK47. Regulars at F3.


I didn't see this until today. Thankyou!! I forgot about jaws.


----------



## Jbaby77 (Feb 18, 2022)

7 5150 triangle x purple urkle, 3 serious kush and a blue biscotti… hoping there’s some stanky grape gas that tickles my brain in there, I’ll keep ya posted we’re at 2 days flower, had to defoliate because the tri x pu throws out GIGANTIC fan leaves


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 19, 2022)

My #6 selection of Underdog Urkle (Loompa’s Headband aka Underdog OG x Purple Urkle). She’s super greasy and smells like a white gummy smoothie with extra sugar. She’s my keeper but I still have her #3 sibling and #4 in my tent. This is only Day 44 from 12/12 and I’m planning on taking her to 70-77 days. Definitely some of the stickiest, resinous strains i’ve ever grown. I plan on chucking some Grape Cream Cake F1, from Bloom Seed Co, pollen on her.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 19, 2022)

This is my #3 selection of Underdog Urkle same strain as above.


----------



## SIMIAN__RATICUS (Feb 19, 2022)

Zkittlez x Lemon Party
Day 60


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 20, 2022)

Lot of variegation on my two headband x chemd plants. Hopefully the hb still comes through.


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Feb 20, 2022)

Chem d tends to dominate whatever its crossed with but you might luck out and find a hb leaning outlier. If it's showing that variagation you know she's gonna lean to the chem side of things.
Just my experience


----------



## SkunkDawgMike (Feb 20, 2022)

SIMIAN__RATICUS said:


> Zkittlez x Lemon Party
> Day 60


For a hot second I was about to be like yo these ain't your pics! Then I looked at the name lmao I follow you on ig it's puck the folice aka skunklemikey


----------



## SIMIAN__RATICUS (Feb 21, 2022)

SkunkDawgMike said:


> For a hot second I was about to be like yo these ain't your pics! Then I looked at the name lmao I follow you on ig it's puck the folice aka skunklemikey


Man i was wondering where "puck the folice" came from, didnt know that was you


----------



## SkunkDawgMike (Feb 21, 2022)

SIMIAN__RATICUS said:


> Man i was wondering where "puck the folice" came from, didnt know that was you


Lol yea due to the recent uptick in skunk drama I figured I'd distance myself from the name there don't need haters for no reason lol , glad to see you on here bro


----------



## bbrandon888 (Feb 23, 2022)

I’m looking to grow csi strains and I would like to know what are some of the most potent strains to try


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 23, 2022)

Well, since glo is over, direct is the way to go, I reckon. 7 freebies with one bought pack o chemd s1s. Prolly gift most out may keep the t1000 floor beans. Surprised at the wedding cake sherb freebie. Impressed by sheer volume of freebies tho lol.


----------



## MannyPacs (Feb 23, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Well, since glo is over, direct is the way to go, I reckon. 7 freebies with one bought pack o chemd s1s. Prolly gift most out may keep the t1000 floor beans. Surprised at the wedding cake sherb freebie. Impressed by sheer volume of freebies tho lol.


Aside from the sherb cake the rest would def go to the birds lol my man is super generous with the floor seeds though good on him... Damn am I actually starting to miss glo? WTF is wrong with me


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Feb 23, 2022)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Chem91 x ChemD [ big bad wolf 2.0] week 1 F
> View attachment 5080795View attachment 5080800


----------



## MannyPacs (Feb 23, 2022)

Exotic Reggie said:


> View attachment 5090811View attachment 5090812


Healthy looking plants there bud


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Feb 23, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Healthy looking plants there bud
> Appreciate it


----------



## DEVGRU_420 (Feb 23, 2022)

I can only get one and can't decide. If you had to chose one which one are you choosing: Loompa's Headband x Chemdog D or Chemdog D x Triangle Kush or Triangle Kush x Chemdog D. Thanks dudes!


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 23, 2022)

DEVGRU_420 said:


> I can only get one and can't decide. If you had to chose one which one are you choosing: Loompa's Headband x Chemdog D or Chemdog D x Triangle Kush or Triangle Kush x Chemdog D. Thanks dudes!


I have yet to run any headband yet and i love it so thatd be my vote lol


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 23, 2022)

I poked my head in the 3 queens tent today to yell at them to hurry up. Purpling and fattening up now, final stretch.


----------



## DEVGRU_420 (Feb 23, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> I have yet to run any headband yet and i love it so thatd be my vote lol


That's what I'm leaning towards. Love headband haven't had it in years but it's always been one of my favs. Just saw CSI also has a Wifi 43 x Chem D cross as well. lol soo much fire to choose from.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 23, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> My #6 selection of Underdog Urkle (Loompa’s Headband aka Underdog OG x Purple Urkle). She’s super greasy and smells like a white gummy smoothie with extra sugar. She’s my keeper but I still have her #3 sibling and #4 in my tent. This is only Day 44 from 12/12 and I’m planning on taking her to 70-77 days. Definitely some of the stickiest, resinous strains i’ve ever grown. I plan on chucking some Grape Cream Cake F1, from Bloom Seed Co, pollen on her.


Forgive my ignorance, still learning about the breeding aspects of the plant, can you dust with pollen at any time in flower? I didnt know you could still chuck at day 44+


----------



## Devils34 (Feb 23, 2022)

Man, in 2021 i smoked Pineapple Headband and it is 1 of my favorite strains of ALL TIME....i searched everywhere for seeds of it and cant find who makes it so im assuming its clone only or a home grow cross.....but god damn was it amazing....most pineapple tasting bud ive ever had....but ALSO had that incredibly smooth headband flavor, like you absolutely knew you were smoking headband......most potent strain ive smoked since 2006! 

I love headband.....and pineapple headband was another fucking level.


----------



## Devils34 (Feb 23, 2022)

Pineapple Headband


----------



## BongChoi (Feb 23, 2022)

There was some sherbhead going around for a bit last year, really dank. Smelled like a sweet tube of tennis balls. Made me move the LHB csi hybrids further up the to-grow list. Devils34, I wouldn't be suprised if Caleb has already made that combination and has it on the shelf somewhere. It wouldn't hurt to ask if you put in an order.


----------



## Devils34 (Feb 23, 2022)

BongChoi said:


> There was some sherbhead going around for a bit last year, really dank. Smelled like a sweet tube of tennis balls. Made me move the LHB csi hybrids further up the to-grow list. Devils34, I wouldn't be suprised if Caleb has already made that combination and has it on the shelf somewhere. It wouldn't hurt to ask if you put in an order.


I have SO many packs of seeds, but if he has that, ill be adding another 1 (+ freebies) lol.

It would instantly jump everything else as my next grow. That shit seriously outside of extinct strains/cuts is my holy grail. If I could smoke 1 strain everyday, THAT would be it 

Im growing Brothers Grimm Cinderella 99 right now and although I love Cindy, Pineapple Headband absolutely crushes it. At the time I had Pineapple Headband, Cookies & Cream, Strawberry Cough, NYC Piff & Super Lemon Haze.

The Pineapple Headband was head and shoulders above them all for flavor, potency and high.

Cookies & Cream looked the best and I'd say Strawberry Cough smelt the best. But really those 2 things didnt matter.


----------



## Learning1234 (Feb 23, 2022)

I tried asking him about any possible new release of Bubba crosses, but haven’t heard back. Just curious if anyone on here in the know has any clue if he’ll do a release of Bubba or PK crosses? Anybody has any Bubba crosses they’re not running, PM me. Really want to run some real couch lock/narcotic Bubba crosses next go in 8-9 weeks.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 24, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, still learning about the breeding aspects of the plant, can you dust with pollen at any time in flower? I didnt know you could still chuck at day 44+


Nah not chucking pollen this round, i have a clone of her and I’m gonna be chucking pollen on the next run


----------



## Devils34 (Feb 24, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> I tried asking him about any possible new release of Bubba crosses, but haven’t heard back. Just curious if anyone on here in the know has any clue if he’ll do a release of Bubba or PK crosses? Anybody has any Bubba crosses they’re not running, PM me. Really want to run some real couch lock/narcotic Bubba crosses next go in 8-9 weeks.


If you cant find any CSI Bubba crosses that currently interest you, I suggest checking out Hazeman, I havent tried his Bubba (but do have his Blue Bubba - Bubba Kush x Blue God) and his Bubba is said to be something really special, better than a lot of other Bubbas


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 24, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Nah not chucking pollen this round, i have a clone of her and I’m gonna be chucking pollen on the next run


ahhh okay thanks


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Feb 24, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> Quick question I see the chem 91 is listed as a s1
> 
> are those new crosses or is that the same 91 from before Bc it seems like the same moms from before but the pack says 91s1 now some one put me on
> 
> ...





Exotic Reggie said:


> Big bad wolf 2.0 4-5 weeks from seedView attachment 5069075View attachment 5069076View attachment 5069077View attachment 5069078





Exotic Reggie said:


> Big bad wolf 2.0 4-5 weeks from seedView attachment 5069075View attachment 5069076View attachment 5069077View attachment 5069078


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 24, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> I tried asking him about any possible new release of Bubba crosses, but haven’t heard back. Just curious if anyone on here in the know has any clue if he’ll do a release of Bubba or PK crosses? Anybody has any Bubba crosses they’re not running, PM me. Really want to run some real couch lock/narcotic Bubba crosses next go in 8-9 weeks.


PCK #21 x Bubba. Stopped watering and her claws came out immediately.


----------



## jackgonza (Feb 26, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Lot of variegation on my two headband x chemd plants. Hopefully the hb still comes through.
> 
> View attachment 5088948


The La kush/headband variegates too


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 26, 2022)

jackgonza said:


> The La kush/headband variegates too


Nice. They are short and more viney so maybe more hb then


----------



## Blueberry bref (Feb 26, 2022)

So I threw down the full pack of mendo purple urkle 3.5 and it was a little disappointing. 5 duds, one kicked out a small tap root but failed to break the surface, and the one that did successfully germinate has almost 0 vigor. 

I germinated some strayfox and a different cross from csi at the same time without issues so I'm pretty confident it the problem wasn't on my end.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 27, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/zociNqF

Here’s a my Underdog Urkle right after lights off on Day 51 of flower. Still got ways to go but she’s so greasy it’s unreal. Forgot that this came from a revegged clone


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Feb 28, 2022)

Just catching up with this awesome thread and so many posts caught my eye but this one especially.. 



Buzzy1969 said:


> what is pinks and purps project? i received a pack of theses. Thanks!





Barristan Whitebeard said:


> (Mendo purps x killer queen) x Hawaiian indica x afghani #1


@Barristan Whitebeard Just wondering, where did you get this info? Not calling you out, I'm just curious.

I'm going to be popping a few packs of these in the next few days so I've been doing some digging and this was the only info I could find from his IG account in June 2021:



Just wondering where you got your info from. Do you know "ThisIsNotAFunFarm"? 

Any info you could share would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 28, 2022)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> Just catching up with this awesome thread and so many posts caught my eye but this one especially..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




__
http://instagr.am/p/CS7fozUBsC5/

High&Lonesome asked in the comments of this post and this was CSI's response to him:


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Feb 28, 2022)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CS7fozUBsC5/
> 
> High&Lonesome asked in the comments of this post and this was CSI's response to him:
> ...


Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## budtoker221 (Mar 1, 2022)

Babu:




Shes thicc


----------



## Bruce_Weeds (Mar 1, 2022)

GSC x Chemdog D 
Day 10 of 12/12 
All organic


----------



## copkilller (Mar 1, 2022)

floor seeds, took me a second haha, i popped 7 forbidden fruit s1, 3 irene kush x chem91 s1 (what is the male in this cross?) and 5 pine tar kush IBL 

100% germination in ffof and tap water, this is day 13 from being above ground, all vigorous as hell, and i think its been on 12/12 for 8 of those days


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 2, 2022)

copkilller said:


> floor seeds, took me a second haha, i popped 7 forbidden fruit s1, 3 irene kush x chem91 s1 (what is the male in this cross?) and 5 pine tar kush IBL
> 
> 100% germination in ffof and tap water, this is day 13 from being above ground, all vigorous as hell, and i think its been on 12/12 for 8 of those days
> View attachment 5094561View attachment 5094562


If the pack said Irene x Chem 91 S1 specifically then I'm assuming the "male" is a reversed S1 cut of Chem 91. Nspecta has different 91 S1 phenos that he's kept, you can see some of them in CSI's phylos library (I dont like phylos, they do have useful info) https://phylos.bio/org/3gx7xm8z/csi-humboldt
As far as which one it is, is anyone's guess, but he has Chem 91 S1 #7, #11, and #12 it seems


----------



## ManofTREE (Mar 2, 2022)

Thanks for clarification as I automatically thought about topdawgs chem 91 #12 packs released a while ago, didn't make sense though. 
I know some people were hating on the purple punch but I just recently had some exceptional pp so I eneded up ordering triangle kush 5150 x pp and pure kush x pp.
Also I got a ton of other interesting stuff from csi. Going to break into some of the t1000 crosses
After trying gushers I have been craving that fruity rank kushy funk. 
Happy hunting yall


----------



## TheHouseOfGreen420 (Mar 2, 2022)

ladies and gents! whats the yielding beast with CSI Humboldt?


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Mar 2, 2022)

Sharing this interview btwn Matt Riot and Notsodog which goes into a lot of detail about many cuts that CSI uses. Some interesting strain history in this one for sure: https://breederssyndicate.com/episodes/cannabis-strain-history-101/


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 2, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> If the pack said Irene x Chem 91 S1 specifically then I'm assuming the "male" is a reversed S1 cut of Chem 91. Nspecta has different 91 S1 phenos that he's kept, you can see some of them in CSI's phylos library (I dont like phylos, they do have useful info) https://phylos.bio/org/3gx7xm8z/csi-humboldt
> As far as which one it is, is anyone's guess, but he has Chem 91 S1 #7, #11, and #12 it seems


Ima need some answers Bc this is new info to me I didn’t kno he had diff s1s of chem 91 I thought was skunk va crosses that’s how they were advertised

I asked in this thread when I seen the same older packs with new parents that say s1 .. is that a new line of crosses or just proper labeling ?


----------



## Rurumo (Mar 2, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> Ima need some answers Bc this is new info to me I didn’t kno he had diff s1s of chem 91 I thought was skunk va crosses that’s how they were advertised
> 
> I asked in this thread when I seen the same older packs with new parents that say s1 .. is that a new line of crosses or just proper labeling ?


I agree that Irene x Chem 91 S1 is a bit unclear. It would have been better as Irene x (chem 91 S1), otherwise it seems like they crossed Irene/Chem, then took one of the progeny and selfed it.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 2, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I agree that Irene x Chem 91 S1 is a bit unclear. It would have been better as Irene x (chem 91 S1), otherwise it seems like they crossed Irene/Chem, then took one of the progeny and selfed it.


I didn’t even think of that angle your right tho .. usually it’s female x male (female) and that’s the cross I assume .. but adding s1 I’m assuming he’s talking about the chem 91 s1 being the dad Bc he has several 

My only gripe would be if he used a s1 in the skunk Va listings that’s not right advertising.. none of my packs say s1 so I’m not sure if it’s a new line or not

A s1 can be FAF I grew a bunch but breeding idk how they play Out I never tried and what I’ve grown so far is not giving me elite clone crossed status it’s mehh


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 2, 2022)

Ya my experiences with selfed seeds is you gotta usually pop a lot to find something that beats The actual "clone only". Sometimes you can find interesting stuff that goes in a completely different direction which can be fun but if I'm buying a chem 91x I don't want it to be "chem 91 s1 #4" unless it's very clearly noted and that's what I'm trying to buy


----------



## BongChoi (Mar 2, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Thanks for clarification as I automatically thought about topdawgs chem 91 #12 packs released a while ago, didn't make sense though.
> I know some people were hating on the purple punch but I just recently had some exceptional pp so I eneded up ordering triangle kush 5150 x pp and pure kush x pp.
> Also I got a ton of other interesting stuff from csi. Going to break into some of the t1000 crosses
> After trying gushers I have been craving that fruity rank kushy funk.
> Happy hunting yall


T1000 stuff is really nice. I really enjoyed the PHK x T-1000. Soapy kush + urkle, great sesh weed. Now you're making me want to source some packs of GMO x T-1000 to find my unicorn.


----------



## copkilller (Mar 2, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> you can see some of them in CSI's phylos library


i don't see any pictures, i'm i missing something?


ManofTREE said:


> I know some people were hating on the purple punch but I just recently had some exceptional pp


this stuff taste good no denying it, it's definitely not mids in my book

*BTW Irene Kush X Chem 91 s1 were freebies*, if i was buying those i'd want to know the exact cross, freebies i'm not complaining more like the opposite lol


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 4, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/JdcBKmf


Underdog Urkle #6 on Day 56 of flowering. Imgur kinda sucks on mobile on this site, but this is the only way i know of posting videos. Insanely dank smells. Smells like a white grape pineapple smoothie with some heavy funk, sweat, and tennis ball pine. 
Anyone know the real story behind Loompa’s Headband? Most say it’s renamed Underdog OG (Sour Diesel x OG Kush). I’ve seen some say it’s a Yeti OG clone. I don’t get much sour in any of the phenos i had, it’s all urkle & og


Cool quote from Nspecta on this cross almost five years ago.


----------



## strandloper (Mar 4, 2022)

Hey, 
does anybody know if Caleb’s Blood Durban is Blood X Durban or is it just a Durban that bleeds red?
I had a CSI Humboldt Durban S1 that had red sap

thanks


----------



## dgarcad (Mar 4, 2022)

man, I would for nspecta to do a Sundae Driver S1. I wonder if he’ll ever work with it.


----------



## SIMIAN__RATICUS (Mar 4, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> man, I would for nspecta to do a Sundae Driver S1. I wonder if he’ll ever work with it.


Id rather see a fire og or ghost og reversal


----------



## Jbaby77 (Mar 4, 2022)

5150 tk x urkle. Front 4 are blue biscotti, sowah sherbet and serious kush. 7 in the back are the tk urkle, 2 phenos average size and tall got 4-3 all are very vigorous the tall ones are ridiculously vigorous, day 16 flower


----------



## Skittlez12 (Mar 4, 2022)

whytewidow said:


> Chem '91 S1 I have all of the strains from csi now. Coked out girl scout is next its the only I have an extra of. Both the urkle bx1 and f2. And mendocino bx1 and f2. Pine tar kush ibl, 79 xmas bud ibl, antifreeze, fire n ice, nuclear winter, dirty snow, ice age, Pakistani chitral kush ibl. I'm lookn forward to all of em tho. He sent me a bunch for my auction. Made my goal plus extra. So I bought two of all of them for myself.
> View attachment 4190033


How did your Antifreeze turn out?

I've got a pack of bubblegum S1 & a pack of Antifreeze. Going to run them next. Can't find info on the Antifreeze. I hear the Snow is potent


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 4, 2022)

SIMIAN__RATICUS said:


> Id rather see a fire og or ghost og reversal


Ghost for sure


----------



## Ickum (Mar 5, 2022)

strandloper said:


> Hey,
> does anybody know if Caleb’s Blood Durban is Blood X Durban or is it just a Durban that bleeds red?
> I had a CSI Humboldt Durban S1 that had red sap
> 
> thanks


Red sap? Dear lord, that sounds incredible. I want that. Lmao.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 5, 2022)

kushiez said:


> I saw he said he dropped almost all of his OG cuts for his own selections


yeah he thinks all the og cuts came from TK so he only uses TK and a couple TK S1s now


----------



## copkilller (Mar 5, 2022)

Ickum said:


> Red sap? Dear lord, that sounds incredible. I want that. Lmao.





Bodhi dragon's blood hasghplant has red sap, yields like crazy, not my favorite smoke tho


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Mar 5, 2022)

Have a few of CSI’s freebie 3-packs going of his reversed chem 91 crosses, Irene kush, Patient Zero and GSC. 100% germ and this is a couple of pics of them coming along.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 8, 2022)

Here’s a couple shots of my Underdog Urkle #6 my keeper cut on Day 60 of 12/12. Just took down my Candy Breath #7 and this ones probably gonna be taken down at Day 70 maybe earlier depending on how the trichomes look.



Smell is pretty otherworldly. So dank and funky fruit all over. Next level stickiness and trichomes production. An absolutely amazing cultivar, the clone is growing so slow so i’m slightly worried i might lose her


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 10, 2022)

Really really like this cross. WiFi cookies


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 10, 2022)

I was eyeing that what’s the nose on her


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 10, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> I was eyeing that what’s the nose on her


Not as loud as you think, yields a bit better than you’d think, clean fuel og kinda


----------



## Skittlez12 (Mar 10, 2022)

I went to order Med-Man West Coast Sour Desiel. He emailed right after i put my order in and I ended up adding a few more strains to the list:
Original Fruity pebbles og F4
Fragrant Foul
& Rock Star Kush.

Im strictly after the Kerosene Fuel type strain. From what I read his genetics are not what he makes them out to be with the WCSD being described as mediocre on taste and fuel aroma. Im looking for straight gas!

Any good recommendations on CSI strains? Already have a pack of CSI Antifreeze arriving Saturday.


----------



## ManofTREE (Mar 10, 2022)

Skittlez12 said:


> I went to order Med-Man West Coast Sour Desiel. He emailed right after i put my order in and I ended up adding a few more strains to the list:
> Original Fruity pebbles og F4
> Fragrant Foul
> & Rock Star Kush.
> ...


A few off the top of my head would be the triangle kush s1 and the chem 91 s1 from him. Both should produce gassy dank. Archive has some ogs worth looking at as well if you want gassy


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 10, 2022)

Skittlez12 said:


> I went to order Med-Man West Coast Sour Desiel. He emailed right after i put my order in and I ended up adding a few more strains to the list:
> Original Fruity pebbles og F4
> Fragrant Foul
> & Rock Star Kush.
> ...


Rest in piece and his old freebie snausages were both gas
not csi but doc d's black energy was straight kerosene


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 10, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> Rest in piece and his old freebie snausages were both gas
> not csi but doc d's black energy was straight kerosene


2nd the Rest In Peace, I found a fuely beast out of that pack. Had big stretch and og type development but yielded big. It wasn’t like earthy fuel or lemony fuel, it was straight up just gas and it reeked.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 10, 2022)

my fav cut of 3 Queens is some serious gas. I did have to hunt an entire pack to find it though. vastly different from the rest in the pack. maybe a wifi leaner


----------



## Jbaby77 (Mar 13, 2022)

Tk5150 x PU day 25 flower 1 gallon coco, tall pheno, nice candy grape smell much more desirable smell than the 91 x PU, these plant are refreshing easy and very vigorous, and I’m betting I got 1 or 2 keepers easy in here


----------



## Skittlez12 (Mar 13, 2022)

Order direct, csi humboldt hooks it up.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 13, 2022)

2 wedding cake x purple Urkle Day 74


----------



## Landrace_NJ (Mar 13, 2022)

Skittlez12 said:


> Order direct, csi humboldt hooks it up.
> View attachment 5101194


Dang! He even increased the freebies to 5 beans instead of 3. It’s rare in life to buy the best product AND get a killer deal.


----------



## Skittlez12 (Mar 13, 2022)

Landrace_NJ said:


> Dang! He even increased the freebies to 5 beans instead of 3. It’s rare in life to buy the best product AND get a killer deal.


From the pod cast to the forums, it seems his gear is grade A. Looking forward to running it this year.

I should mention the bubblegum s1 is from breeders direct w/ sow good seeds freebie. The Antifreeze came from csi directly, with the rest of the freebies. Good man, Caleb.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 14, 2022)

Wedding Cake x Purple Urkle


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 14, 2022)

Skittlez12 said:


> From the pod cast to the forums, it seems his gear is grade A. Looking forward to running it this year.
> 
> I should mention the bubblegum s1 is from breeders direct w/ sow good seeds freebie. The Antifreeze came from csi directly, with the rest of the freebies. Good man, Caleb.


Those sow good seeds are good gear, just sayin


----------



## Skittlez12 (Mar 14, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Those sow good seeds are good gear, just sayin


Never heard of them before.. I couldn't find any info on the strain itself. The lineage can be traced back but so far it's their cross, no other pics or info via Google/forum's. The parents look good, I'm a fan of the diesel so if I get a pheno leaning towards the Diamond OG I'll be happy. 

Got a pack of Top Dawg Sour Diesel BX3 (Sour Diesel x SD/SD/SD/Tres Dawg) on the way. Everywhere was sold out. Packs going for 600.00 on auction sites. I've noticed going straight to the sources, they hook it up, 250.00 for his pack.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 14, 2022)

Skittlez12 said:


> Never heard of them before.. I couldn't find any info on the strain itself. The lineage can be traced back but so far it's their cross, no other pics or info via Google/forum's. The parents look good, I'm a fan of the diesel so if I get a pheno leaning towards the Diamond OG I'll be happy.
> 
> Got a pack of Top Dawg Sour Diesel BX3 (Sour Diesel x SD/SD/SD/Tres Dawg) on the way. Everywhere was sold out. Packs going for 600.00 on auction sites. I've noticed going straight to the sources, they hook it up, 250.00 for his pack.


Not sure how old you are, but I think sow good seeds is Kief lint, an old head from the icmag heyday, really good grower like jaws, inkognito, etc better than average for sure. That’s funny, I just bought direct and got double star from top dawg and the freebie was a full pack of gorilla zsour. 2 for a hundo, great deal imho
And to keep it on thread subject, some csi gear 70 pack at speakeasy.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Mar 15, 2022)

Twin turbo D's @ 11wks chugging lots of plain water for the past week. Im almost ready to call em done. 
Both pics are aj's. The ny's only got half as big.
All smell good but no sourD phenos. Mostly cedar, menthol and a couple ranky chem phenos. 
I sampled the 1st ny to finish and its very cerebral


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 15, 2022)

3 Queens phenos 1 and 2. Piney bubblegum terps. calyx to leaf ratio isnt ideal. They foxtailed a bit from excess heat but will probably still be fantastic smoke.


----------



## angelhead (Mar 17, 2022)

First time running these! 91 S1 and TK S1.

Excuse the miniature-ness of these plants - I live in a prohibition country in a tiny apartment.

*Chem 91 S1 #1, day 29*




*Chem 91 S1 #2, day 29*




*TK S1 #1, day 36*




All of them look and smell really promising.

I'm just starting to get notes of burnt rubber and funk off the 91 S1s, while the TK S1 is well on its way to classic kushy dankness.

For all the talk about how finicky and unstable the 91 S1s might be, I have found neither to be true. Perhaps I've been lucky in the lottery? Yes, they do seem to like less light than some other plants. You can see some yellowing on the edges of mine where the light is the most intense. But it didn't take much to get them back on track. I've not seen any nanners either. They also did stretch a lot on switch, but they have gorgeously tight and consistent internode spacing. Both phenos are also very similar to each other. It might be more proof towards the idea that the 91 mother is herself an S1, and that this is an S2 pool, with very little variation in the offspring.

The TK S1was equally stretchy but with much worse internode spacing, lanky as many people find OGs in general to be. I'm not mad about it though. The flowers, I can already tell, are going to be absolute fire.


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 17, 2022)

Tk x Gg4 day 46. Smells so fucking good idk what real triangle smells like but it's fresh funky kush all the way no sweet. Love the chonky calxyes like oldschool can't wait to try it


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 18, 2022)

Kind of looks like the Sour Dubb side of the GG4…


----------



## dgarcad (Mar 18, 2022)

Got some TKS1 and TK x Wifi 43 getting ready to flip. I can’t wait!!

is the TK the mother of all OGs? Or what’s the relation?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 18, 2022)

So, if it doesn’t say loompas headband, it’s notsodogs, is this correct?


----------



## conor c (Mar 18, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Got some TKS1 and TK x Wifi 43 getting ready to flip. I can’t wait!!
> 
> is the TK the mother of all OGs? Or what’s the relation?


Depends who you ask many think they are related they could be theres similarities but there different in a few ways as well who knows


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 18, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> So, if it doesn’t say loompas headband, it’s notsodogs, is this correct?


If it was one of the newer ones then yeah. Mine just says headband


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 18, 2022)

A tent full of Sherbert S1’s, and Sherbert Fallen Soldiers, a couple of days after 12/12 flip.
I’m really looking forward to seeing what these girls can do.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 19, 2022)

Zkittlez x Lemon Tree


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 19, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Zkittlez x Lemon Tree


 jeeeez. bravo, that looks phenomenal


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 19, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> jeeeez. bravo, that looks phenomenal


thanks man

she came out looking better than expected considering neither mom is known for its looks

hopefully she tastes and smokes as good as she smells


----------



## Killa2raw209 (Mar 20, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Zkittlez x Lemon Tree
> 
> View attachment 5104627View attachment 5104628View attachment 5104629


Fire


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Mar 20, 2022)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Chem91 x ChemD [ big bad wolf 2.0] week 1 F
> View attachment 5080795View attachment 5080800


Wk7 from 12/12


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 21, 2022)

Anyone get the northern lights ?


----------



## YardG (Mar 21, 2022)

I put an order in for one, would've preferred to have picked up several packs but I keep spending $ on beans and I'm trying to cut down on that. Also sounds like there'll be other releases down the line of more refined NL lines.


----------



## OrganicB*tch (Mar 21, 2022)

Skittlez12 said:


> I went to order Med-Man West Coast Sour Desiel. He emailed right after i put my order in and I ended up adding a few more strains to the list:
> Original Fruity pebbles og F4
> Fragrant Foul
> & Rock Star Kush.
> ...





Ive been getting those Kerosene fuel terps from the grease monkey crosses from Exoticgenetix. So far lemon Drip, Monkey Berries and Slapz all produce Kerosene fuel terps. I also get paint thinner, butane and lighter fluid terps. His lines are fairly unstable but found the grease monkey to be really good and pass on the greasy fuel side.. I need to grow more CSI gear thats for sure.


----------



## OrganicB*tch (Mar 21, 2022)

YardG said:


> I put an order in for one, would've preferred to have picked up several packs but I keep spending $ on beans and I'm trying to cut down on that. Also sounds like there'll be other releases down the line of more refined NL lines.


Ima going to wait till they are more refined. I feel ya on spending to much. It just feels sometimes if you dont get them they will nva be back but the game is changing. More old school dank is making it to the surface and sticking around.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 21, 2022)

I got 3 lemon tree s1 x skittlz going, 1 a runt. Flowered them all as small clones cuz I got covid during seed run and they went to shit on me.

The stand out pheno's cut didnt root so i kept the other better looking cut to flower again.

The keeper, that got away lol


The other "keeper"


Wish I could tell you how they smell but covid fucked my sense of smell right off.


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Mar 21, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Anyone get the northern lights ?


I picked up a pack. Thinking of picking up a pack from Todd at AG seed co and running them side by side for fun.

Almost didn’t bite on them but just had to. I definitely think Caleb will refine the line for sure. Lots of potential!


----------



## YardG (Mar 22, 2022)

Somewhere in the thread of responses on IG he said he'd do a selection focused on the Bubblegum pheno.


----------



## Rurumo (Mar 22, 2022)

I just saw the NL #5 and had to pick up a pack too, then I saw the coupon code so I threw in a Chem 91 s1, thanks for keeping me in the loop with this thread guys! Seriously love CSI, doing the things so many of us want to see.


----------



## Skittlez12 (Mar 22, 2022)

OrganicB*tch said:


> Ive been getting those Kerosene fuel terps from the grease monkey crosses from Exoticgenetix. So far lemon Drip, Monkey Berries and Slapz all produce Kerosene fuel terps. I also get paint thinner, butane and lighter fluid terps. His lines are fairly unstable but found the grease monkey to be really good and pass on the greasy fuel side.. I need to grow more CSI gear thats for sure.


I'll give that some thought, I know our dispensary breeders have some crosses out there from seed junky, exotic genetics, etc. Klutch, is one of them. Grade A shyt bro


----------



## trychrome (Mar 22, 2022)

Durban Poison S1 - 49 days.
Smells like Juicy Fruit gum latex paint

Everyone that smells it[three people, lol] says "ooooooh"
Definitely smells different from anything else I have but doesn't smell like any Durban I've ever had.

This is the second one. The first one was all squirrel-y after germination and looked like it got run over.
This was the same way but straightened itself out pretty good by the fourth set of leaves.
I've unintentionally been underfeeding it but not by much.
The buds are starting to get a bit foxtaily which I'm assuming is genetic since it's not really happening to anything else in the tent and temps are good[80-82F].
I think it has about another 20-ish days.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 22, 2022)

Had a buddy come by and get some macros, not the best but it was both of our first attempt lol. 3 Queens #4 the probable wifi leaner, she REEKS


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 22, 2022)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> I picked up a pack. Thinking of picking up a pack from Todd at AG seed co and running them side by side for fun.
> 
> Almost didn’t bite on them but just had to. I definitely think Caleb will refine the line for sure. Lots of potential!


Yeah I’d assume Caleb has a better handle on breeding than ag seed co. Just assuming at least…..


----------



## EastCoastIndica (Mar 24, 2022)

Triangle Kush S1 x4
Pure OG x TK x2
Loompas x TK x2
Tahoe OG x TK x1
Chem D S1 x2
Twin Turbo Diesel X3
Wifi43 x Chem D x2
PurpHinduKush x Chem D x2
Forum GSC S1 x2
Bubba Kush S1 x2
Mendo Purps S1 x3

Freebies(3 or 5 seeds)
TK fallen soldiers x1
T1000 fallen soldiers x1
GSC fallen soldiers x1
Cali Orange fallen soldiers x1
Jager fallen soldiers x1
Flo x T000 x3
Black Death x T1000 x1
Panama Red x Bubba Kush x1
Chem3/4 x Chem 91 x2
Legend OG x Chem 91 x1
Fcut OG x Chem 91 x1
Sour Diesel x Hashplant/snow x3
Dogshit x T1000 x1

Available. Located in Canada.


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Mar 26, 2022)

GSCxchem91s1 freebie.


----------



## raggyb (Mar 26, 2022)

Toadbreath1 said:


> GSCxchem91s1 freebie.


I'm going to grow one out. What's your impression?


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 26, 2022)

Toadbreath1 said:


> GSCxchem91s1 freebie.


How many weeks?


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Mar 28, 2022)

7 weeks. I have Irene and patient zero going also. The chem91 seems to dominate the terps with a strong sour smell that I like. The GSC pheno has something else going on that I can’t describe but is nice. I have an Irene pheno that has a sour kush terps going.
This one here seems to be chem91 pheno and smells sour with background of rubber and chem. Really nice. The chem91 pheno does not like strong light.


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Mar 28, 2022)

The top


----------



## YardG (Mar 28, 2022)

No photo, but received my vial of NL5 seeds today along with a few FS freebies (Purple Urkle 103, T1000, Purple Punch), and small bags of PCK and PTK.


----------



## ManofTREE (Mar 28, 2022)

YardG said:


> No photo, but received my vial of NL5 seeds today along with a few FS freebies (Purple Urkle 103, T1000, Purple Punch), and small bags of PCK and PTK.


Small bags of weed or seeds haha


----------



## ON THE DL (Mar 29, 2022)

Bakersfield said:


> Chem D S1's from clone day 56
> View attachment 4908705View attachment 4908706View attachment 4908707


How did these turn out? They look awesome


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## YardG (Mar 29, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Small bags of weed or seeds haha


I was going to say "I'd actually prefer seeds" but then I thought of photos he's posted of his Purple Punch hybrids and thought "Okay, maybe there's an exception"


----------



## dgarcad (Mar 29, 2022)

bbggkk1177 said:


> View attachment 5109783View attachment 5109784


What’s PHK?


----------



## Jbaby77 (Mar 29, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> What’s PHK?


Purple Hindu Kush (nature farms cut, I believe)


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2022)

Lemon tree s1 x skittlz


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Mar 29, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> What’s PHK?





Jbaby77 said:


> Purple Hindu Kush (nature farms cut, I believe)


Yep! Idk about the nature farm cut but Purple Hindu Kush, yes.


----------



## kushiez (Mar 30, 2022)

677 TK S1 day 69 of flower. Pure OG smells. Pine, gas, chlorine.


----------



## oodawg (Mar 30, 2022)

Mendo purple urkle ~3 weeks


----------



## SIMIAN__RATICUS (Mar 30, 2022)

kushiez said:


> 677 TK S1 day 69 of flower. Pure OG smells. Pine, gas, chlorine.


Nice man i really liked the 2 i did. Love the pine fuel!


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 30, 2022)

Hung my Durban 1000 to dry a couple days ago and my whole house smells of dank burnt fermented fruits but ina sweet way, Caleb you fucker you did it again, I’m 89% sure after my collection gets low it will all be replaced with csi


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 30, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Hung my Durban 1000 to dry a couple days ago and my whole house smells of dank burnt fermented fruits but ina sweet way, Caleb you fucker you did it again, I’m 89% sure after my collection gets low it will all be replaced with csi


My next grow im throwing my Mendo Purps S1 in my tent....ive held off my last few and current grow im not sure why....but I had 1 plant that I initially thought was female start growing balls, luckily caught early, I dont know what I was thinking because it was 100% male.....then 2 plants I was excited for Cherry Cookies (relentless) and Sour Lifesaver ( BOG rip) both herm on me outta nowhere....they were right next to eachother in my tent, so im thinking light leak possibly.....so my initial 7 plants are now down to 4.....3 of which look incredible....1 is a runt but smells 100% on point.

But long story short, im 1 for 1 with csi (bubblegum s1) so im gonna start running more of his gear.....right now HSC Blueberry Muffin is my standout.....Romulan Genetics Romulan Blueberry is a close 2nd....Jilly Bean F2 (mz jill/tga rip) is 3rd.....C99 by Brothers Grimm is my runt but smelling spot on to some C99 i recently purchased.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 30, 2022)

Sorry for the following wall of photos. All of the photos are from my last grow my keeper cut of Loompa’s Headband aka Underdog OG x Purple Urkle. This is my second run and the first was done in 1/2 Gallon pots for a pheno hunt, so this is my first true run at her.
*Smell/Taste:*
Smells like heavy pine tennis balls during veg and evolved into a Peach Water, white grape, pine smell. Smells amazing, and I wanna call this cut White Gummy because it smells exactly like a White Gummi smoothie from Jamba Juice. I was actually gonna choose a different cut to keep, but this one’s smoke impressed me the most and I’m glad I kept this because the smoke is just like the smell, White Gummi smoothie heavy on the white grape and pine.
*Effects:*
Strong sativa dom effect (60/40 maybe 70/30), makes me want to do things, but smoke too much and you’ll get slump, like most hybrids. 
*Structure/Growth:*
Slow in veg early, but picks up later in veg. Grows some decently dense flowers, I wouldn’t call it rock hard but a solid 9/10 in terms of density. Stretches about 1.5x which isn’t too bad, strong side branching needs training which I always like doing. I flowered her to 10 weeks and I’m glad I took her that long because 9 weeks would have been a little early. Insane frost in the end, and I’ll post macros of the final product later.

This is my first true keeper cut and I can’t wait to keep growing her and get better at growing her.


----------



## skuba (Mar 30, 2022)

Zkittlez x bubblegum, 7 months in the jar


----------



## angelhead (Mar 31, 2022)

*Chem 91 s1, day 42*

Looks a lot like the mother, to me.

Smelling dangerous. Hits you in the back of the sinuses.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 31, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Sorry for the following wall of photos. All of the photos are from my last grow my keeper cut of Loompa’s Headband aka Underdog OG x Purple Urkle. This is my second run and the first was done in 1/2 Gallon pots for a pheno hunt, so this is my first true run at her.
> *Smell/Taste:*
> Smells like heavy pine tennis balls during veg and evolved into a Peach Water, white grape, pine smell. Smells amazing, and I wanna call this cut White Gummy because it smells exactly like a White Gummi smoothie from Jamba Juice. I was actually gonna choose a different cut to keep, but this one’s smoke impressed me the most and I’m glad I kept this because the smoke is just like the smell, White Gummi smoothie heavy on the white grape and pine.
> *Effects:*
> ...





http://imgur.com/a/2IP6x1p

video after trim and right before curing


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 31, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> http://imgur.com/a/2IP6x1p
> 
> video after trim and right before curing


That looks amazing Urkle really shines thru


----------



## kushiez (Mar 31, 2022)

SIMIAN__RATICUS said:


> Nice man i really liked the 2 i did. Love the pine fuel!


How did your reveg go? My clones haven’t rooted but I kept some buds on the plant to attempt the reveg.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 31, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> That looks amazing Urkle really shines thru


Thanks man, I haven’t grown either parent so I wasn’t sure which parents they lean towards. Smells like a really good hybrid of both though


----------



## ManofTREE (Mar 31, 2022)

Well I started 1x of each for outdoor. Bubblegum s1, suge'r daddy, and pure og x purple punch. Stoked


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 31, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Well I started 1x of each for outdoor. Bubblegum s1, suge'r daddy, and pure og x purple punch. Stoked


I grew bubblegum s1 and can say that bubblegum flavor is incredible. It also tasted surprisingly strong of pine which I didn't expect.


----------



## ManofTREE (Apr 1, 2022)

I've ran across a bubblegum with pine on more than one occasion... actually part of why I really like the strain. Seems like the piney ones are strongest buzz in my experience too. But that may just be me. 
Happy growing


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 1, 2022)

Saw the NL #5s and had to pick them up along with a pack of Chemdawg S1s, next will be the TK if it's still around. Very generous freebies as always!


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 4, 2022)

Forbidden fruit S1
Loud-est sour-est tangerine with no sweetness.
Ten times tangie. 
Loud AF since the first set of leaves and so vigorous as a seedling that I didn't see reason to flower the sisters.


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Apr 4, 2022)

Got some stuff in today from his latest sale:
(left = purchased, right = free bees)


----------



## Waylonbeasley (Apr 4, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Well, since glo is over, direct is the way to go, I reckon. 7 freebies with one bought pack o chemd s1s. Prolly gift most out may keep the t1000 floor beans. Surprised at the wedding cake sherb freebie. Impressed by sheer volume of freebies tho lol.


21 freebies for one pack works for me Damn.


----------



## DeadHigh (Apr 5, 2022)

Waylonbeasley said:


> 21 freebies for one pack works for me Damn.


I still miss those 50$ packs and 2 for 80$ deals tho


----------



## J4F (Apr 7, 2022)

Anyone known anything about the "Ruthless Runtz" ? I cannot find anything anywhere.


----------



## YardG (Apr 7, 2022)

J4F said:


> Anyone known anything about the "Ruthless Runtz" ? I cannot find anything anywhere.


I can't remember which direction it goes in, but I believe it's a Ruthless OG Runtz hybrid.


----------



## thegrease (Apr 7, 2022)

J4F said:


> Anyone known anything about the "Ruthless Runtz" ? I cannot find anything anywhere.


Speakeasy has this as their description:
*SEED SPECIFICATIONS*

Name: Runtz S1
Lineage: Runtz x Runtz*
Brand: CSI: Humboldt
Count: 7 pack
Process: Feminized
Achievement: ‘Girl Power‘ + ‘Sunglasses / YEEEEAAAHHH‘ + ‘Dancing With Myself’
*RBL Posse Cut of Runtz aka Ruthless Runtz

So it looks like it's called Ruthless Runtz based on who he got the cut from vs. it being a Runtz hybrid.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Apr 7, 2022)

Anyone else having a hard ass time cloninv the 5150 triangle.kush


----------



## MannyPacs (Apr 7, 2022)

Rbl posse? Thought them brothers were dead really happy to hear if they are growing weed now. Is this a different strain or phenotype than LBs?


----------



## YardG (Apr 7, 2022)

Apologies for the bad info, unfortunately I can't edit the earlier post to remove it.


----------



## angelhead (Apr 9, 2022)

*TK S1, day 55*

Stunning girl. Immaculate flowers and frost. Her lankiness really caught me off guard, so I had to do some pretty gnarly training to keep her from outgrowing her box.

Pine, astringent gassiness, a little bit of sweetness.


----------



## dbdump (Apr 9, 2022)

Question for yall - which of csis purple strains have provided a super strong purple grape “mouth coat” level of flavor? Mainly wondering if the pure purple crosses like the mendo purple urkle, etc will have phenos like that or if I should look into the purple x og stuff - old family purp, etc for the level of flavor.


----------



## F_T_P! (Apr 9, 2022)

higher self said:


> Finally got a male showing on Santa's Side Bitch (Irene x Xmas Bud), looks almost identical to Irene S1 & smells pretty good. Took a cutting so should have a clone by next wk. Can't wait to have some more Irene regs to play with, definitely my favorite OG!
> 
> 
> 
> I really think CSI Trinity cut has Chem 91 in it. My Zkittlez x Trinity is smelling & looking like it has Chem in the genetics. How would you describe the cut you used to have?


How did the Zittles x Trinity come out?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Apr 9, 2022)

dbdump said:


> Question for yall - which of csis purple strains have provided a super strong purple grape “mouth coat” level of flavor? Mainly wondering if the pure purple crosses like the mendo purple urkle, etc will have phenos like that or if I should look into the purple x og stuff - old family purp, etc for the level of flavor.


My T1000xZkittlez tasted like Grape Jelly and smelled like powdered sugar. I'd say anything with purple urkle is a good bet


----------



## skuba (Apr 9, 2022)

dbdump said:


> Question for yall - which of csis purple strains have provided a super strong purple grape “mouth coat” level of flavor? Mainly wondering if the pure purple crosses like the mendo purple urkle, etc will have phenos like that or if I should look into the purple x og stuff - old family purp, etc for the level of flavor.


Chem 91 x purple Urkle had some dank skunky mouth coating purple flavored phenos, can’t wait to run those again


----------



## dbdump (Apr 9, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> My T1000xZkittlez tasted like Grape Jelly and smelled like powdered sugar. I'd say anything with purple urkle is a good bet


Awesome good to know! T1000 seems to pass on strong flavor from what Ive read. 



skuba said:


> Chem 91 x purple Urkle had some dank skunky mouth coating purple flavored phenos, can’t wait to run those again


Nice thats one Ive been considering, dont have any chem crosses so thats 2 birds ha.


----------



## BongChoi (Apr 9, 2022)

dbdump said:


> Question for yall - which of csis purple strains have provided a super strong purple grape “mouth coat” level of flavor? Mainly wondering if the pure purple crosses like the mendo purple urkle, etc will have phenos like that or if I should look into the purple x og stuff - old family purp, etc for the level of flavor.


The PHK x T-1000 that I tried had a very strong sweet grape flavor along with kush. I'll vouch with the others the purple urkle or T-1000 will get you there. I'm doing a spring dep with 2 purple urkle x T-1000's and it's grape overload, reminds me of purps from 15 years ago.


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 9, 2022)

Gg4 x tk. Kushy gassy goodness. Can't wait to see what else is in this pack


----------



## ManofTREE (Apr 9, 2022)

BongChoi said:


> The PHK x T-1000 that I tried had a very strong sweet grape flavor along with kush. I'll vouch with the others the purple urkle or T-1000 will get you there. I'm doing a spring dep with 2 purple urkle x T-1000's and it's grape overload, reminds me of purps from 15 years ago.


Would you say the PHK brings a good kushy flavor? I grabbed some of the PHK x chem d cause I thought the PHK sounded interesting


----------



## dbdump (Apr 9, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Would you say the PHK brings a good kushy flavor? I grabbed some of the PHK x chem d cause I thought the PHK sounded interesting


I thought the Purple hindu was the jager cut?


----------



## ManofTREE (Apr 9, 2022)

Well I'm not sure on them being one in the same but I've seen his seeds labeled as either a Jager cross or a purple hindu kush cross


----------



## durbanblue (Apr 10, 2022)

angelhead said:


> *TK S1, day 55*
> 
> Stunning girl. Immaculate flowers and frost. Her lankiness really caught me off guard, so I had to do some pretty gnarly training to keep her from outgrowing her box.
> 
> ...


That 1st photo looks amazing.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Apr 10, 2022)

Anyone know if any 5150 seeds are avaialable somewhere i need more shes a bitch to clone lol


----------



## SIMIAN__RATICUS (Apr 10, 2022)

bobdagrowah said:


> Anyone know if any 5150 seeds are avaialable somewhere i need more shes a bitch to clone lol


(5150tk x tk) ?


----------



## angelhead (Apr 10, 2022)

durbanblue said:


> That 1st photo looks amazing.


Thanks mate! First bean from the pack. I have a second pheno that's a few weeks behind so will be interesting to see another TK S1.

From what people say the S1 pool is very strong.


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 10, 2022)

angelhead said:


> Thanks mate! First bean from the pack. I have a second pheno that's a few weeks behind so will be interesting to see another TK S1.
> 
> From what people say the S1 pool is very strong.


Did you get a big stretch when you flipped her? I’m about to flip mine but definitely vegged too long. She’s like 3.5 ft.


----------



## angelhead (Apr 10, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Did you get a big stretch when you flipped her? I’m about to flip mine but definitely vegged too long. She’s like 3.5 ft.


Yes she stretched like a maniac with big internodal spacing. You can't quite see in the photo but I had to do some pretty crazy training to keep her as low as possible.

Definitely a genetic trait.


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 10, 2022)

She definitely looks like a keeper. She reminds me of the light green from HS.
How far are you planning on taking her? I usually go for70 days but I guess we’ll see.


----------



## angelhead (Apr 10, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> She definitely looks like a keeper. She reminds me of the light green from HS.
> How far are you planning on taking her? I usually go for70 days but I guess we’ll see.


Yes around the 70 day mark sounds right.


----------



## EastCoastIndica (Apr 11, 2022)

EastCoastIndica said:


> Triangle Kush S1 x4
> Pure OG x TK x2
> Loompas x TK x2
> Tahoe OG x TK x1
> ...


75 Canadian a pack with a freebie pack. Thanks!


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Apr 13, 2022)

Haven't chopped yet but damn I thought it would be easier to pick a winner. This is 4 seeds of Purple Hindu Kush x Triangle Kush.

Does anyone know if this is the same PHK as bob hemphill uses or is this jager? Or something else entirely?


----------



## Gsquared541 (Apr 13, 2022)

bbggkk1177 said:


> Haven't chopped yet but damn I thought it would be easier to pick a winner. This is 4 seeds of Purple Hindu Kush x Triangle Kush.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is the same PHK as bob hemphill uses or is this jager? Or something else entirely?
> View attachment 5117693


Pretty sure it’s the same PHK as Bob and MzJill, Jager is Jager lol


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Apr 13, 2022)

Gsquared541 said:


> Pretty sure it’s the same PHK as Bob and MzJill, Jager is Jager lol


well thats good, thats what i was hoping for lol


----------



## BongChoi (Apr 13, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Would you say the PHK brings a good kushy flavor? I grabbed some of the PHK x chem d cause I thought the PHK sounded interesting


The kush in it reminded me a tiny bit of platinum bubba that came around years ago. Imo more old school deep incensey kush, not much lemon and whatnot. 

The PHK x Chem D will be really cool since they are somewhat opposite flower structure. Like the interaction between GSC x chem d to make gmo, but even bigger.


----------



## DeadHigh (Apr 13, 2022)

Gsc x chem d. Day 40


----------



## ManofTREE (Apr 13, 2022)

Awesome stuff in here


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 13, 2022)

DeadHigh said:


> Gsc x chem d. Day 40
> View attachment 5117881View attachment 5117882View attachment 5117883


Glad I got 3 packs of those does it smell like gmo?


----------



## DeadHigh (Apr 14, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Glad I got 3 packs of those does it smell like gmo?


Idk I’ve never grown or smoked gmo.. but this girl has a slight cookie dough smell with a strong og, no lemon, very easy, vigorous plant. I like it, I should’ve bought another pack when glo had them for $50.


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 14, 2022)

DeadHigh said:


> Idk I’ve never grown or smoked gmo.. but this girl has a slight cookie dough smell with a strong og, no lemon, very easy, vigorous plant. I like it, I should’ve bought another pack when glo had them for $50.


Yeah glad I stocked up before glo went under have around 20 csi packs


----------



## oodawg (Apr 15, 2022)

Mendo purple urkle chunking up at 49 days since flip. Thinking about chopping next weekend She was definitely the fastest in the tent. The others are still weeks away.


----------



## OSCanna (Apr 16, 2022)

dbdump said:


> Question for yall - which of csis purple strains have provided a super strong purple grape “mouth coat” level of flavor? Mainly wondering if the pure purple crosses like the mendo purple urkle, etc will have phenos like that or if I should look into the purple x og stuff - old family purp, etc for the level of flavor.


try any combo of mendo purps x t1000 imo but also the mendo purps s1 x bubblegum has some insane candy flavors as well


----------



## OSCanna (Apr 16, 2022)

dbdump said:


> I thought the Purple hindu was the jager cut?


Jager has PHK in it and is a solid outdoor choice, but PHK is the old clone from an older lady in the hills and i believe that came through cricket & cicada / hemphill


----------



## Derbud420 (Apr 16, 2022)

dr.panda said:


> Air force one View attachment 5031758


Who can afford these seeds. Please adopt me. I'm retired , easy maintenance, and a cheap date


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 16, 2022)

Air force one
Nspecta makes it worth it,


----------



## Mr. Nevermind (Apr 16, 2022)

Just ordered twin turbo diesel and lemon party S1. Looking forward to running his gear again


----------



## dbdump (Apr 16, 2022)

OSCanna said:


> try any combo of mendo purps x t1000 imo but also the mendo purps s1 x bubblegum has some insane candy flavors as well


Sounds good!


----------



## Eastsidesmoke (Apr 18, 2022)

Hi guys has anyone grown the Babu Bubba or the Purple Urkle BX both in regulars. What's your opinions on his regulars? please thanks.


----------



## angelhead (Apr 18, 2022)

Some eye candy for you folks - TK S1 chop!


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 18, 2022)

angelhead said:


> Some eye candy for you folks - TK S1 chop!


She's pretty


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 18, 2022)

That’s a trimmers dream come true … a pound every 15 min lol how’s the nose on that beast


----------



## angelhead (Apr 18, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> That’s a trimmers dream come true … a pound every 15 min lol how’s the nose on that beast


Trimming was a dream, indeed!

Beautiful nose... classic OG: gassy, piney, soapy, fumey.

Like.... car leather cleaner?

Reminds me a lot of a fave Bubba S1 I had.

Held a freshly trimmed cola up to my partner's face (who doesn't partake) and she immediately flinched. Passed the test!


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Apr 18, 2022)

bbggkk1177 said:


> Haven't chopped yet but damn I thought it would be easier to pick a winner. This is 4 seeds of Purple Hindu Kush x Triangle Kush.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is the same PHK as bob hemphill uses or is this jager? Or something else entirely?
> View attachment 5117693


Looks amazing!! How's the smell? I wanna pick up some PHK crosses but I'm afraid of low terps/faint smells


----------



## dbdump (Apr 19, 2022)

Anyone see a 420 deal? seems the spring coupon expired


----------



## DeadHigh (Apr 19, 2022)

Eastsidesmoke said:


> Hi guys has anyone grown the Babu Bubba or the Purple Urkle BX both in regulars. What's your opinions on his regulars? please thanks.


I grew the purple urkle bx1 regs awhile ago. I popped 3 seeds and got two females, both grow short and didn’t really have a stretch. They both showed purple colors, but neither one had that grape purple taste or smell, more earthy and kinda reminded me of vitamins. I also grow csi’s mendo purple bx1, I only popped 1 seed and luckily it was female. It had more of a stretch, was more vigorous, and was dark purple from the get go. And had a better taste and smell, it was like a grape wine and a little earthy maybe woody that I enjoyed smoking. It also yielded better and had a heavier high. Overall I liked the mendo bx1 better and would probably grow the rest again at some point. The urkle bx1s didn’t have anything I was looking for, but I only grow out 2 females. I’m sure if you grow more there’s probably something decent, but I think his urkle fem crosses had better stuff. Virgin purple, purple dogbud, burkle, old family ect.


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 20, 2022)

dbdump said:


> Anyone see a 420 deal? seems the spring coupon expired


I'm curious if they're doing a 420 deal too, I don't have social media so pls let us oldtimers know!


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Apr 20, 2022)

dbdump said:


> Anyone see a 420 deal? seems the spring coupon expired


Ya I came to ask the same thing.. a bit strange he hasn’t announced a 4/20 sale since he does one very year.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 20, 2022)

the CSI sale started a month ago


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Apr 20, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> the CSI sale started a month ago


Yes, that was his "Spring Sale" but typically he does something specific for 4/20. Also, the code stopped working yesterday. Why would he shut it off a day before 4/20? Seems odd. I think a lot of ppl thought that maybe there was something else coming down the pipe.


----------



## oodawg (Apr 21, 2022)

Originally was thinking I'd chop this weekend but she did swell a bit this week, and really changed into purp. Fucking beautiful plant. I think I'm going to let her ride one more week and see if she continues to swell.. Day 55 since flip..


----------



## durbanblue (Apr 21, 2022)

angelhead said:


> Some eye candy for you folks - TK S1 chop!
> 
> View attachment 5120753
> View attachment 5120754
> ...


Wow.


----------



## SIMIAN__RATICUS (Apr 21, 2022)

oodawg said:


> Originally was thinking I'd chop this weekend but she did swell a bit this week, and really changed into purp. Fucking beautiful plant. I think I'm going to let her ride one more week and see if she continues to swell.. Day 55 since flip..
> View attachment 5122221View attachment 5122222View attachment 5122223


Beauty!! Mendo/Urkle correct?


----------



## Gsquared541 (Apr 21, 2022)

Just ordered a pack of GSC X UK Cheese from breeders direct as sadly the main site was out of stock. Been curious about this hybrid for a while, but despite all my searching haven’t found any pics or grow reports. Anyone know anything?


----------



## Jbaby77 (Apr 21, 2022)

5150tk x purple urkle just harvested day 64, grew out 7 got 3 tall phenos and 4 shorter, all yielded good but man the fricken tall one put out some WEIGHT… seriously dense nugs top to bottom zero larf on all. Trichomes varied medium to heavy, wish the pic did it justice. Smell wise 5 had urkle up front with there own variations, 2 had that extra twang GAS, one smells like my blue biscotti and just as loud, Smoked testers from all from a week ago, all are above average potency. Tall ones are triangle leaning, shorter ones urkle. I’m keeping 2 and running again. I do have bad news too… hermies, very lightly seeded lowers on 2 or 3 and pulled one week 5 because of male flowers and seeds.. was the best one too , honestly tho I’m pretty sure it’s just a seed run thing, I think the clones will be fine, ran with 3 other strains that did no hermie, I say that so people don’t question my environment which is as good as it gets. I give a smoke report and a review after 2 weeks cure. Me thinks this 5150 makes some chunky, huge, dense, did I say huge buds 2 of 3 were very frosty too. Sorry for the ramble, I’m high as fuck


----------



## angelhead (Apr 21, 2022)

Jbaby77 said:


> View attachment 5122552
> 5150tk x purple urkle just harvested day 64, grew out 7 got 3 tall phenos and 4 shorter, all yielded good but man the fricken tall one put out some WEIGHT… seriously dense nugs top to bottom zero larf on all. Trichomes varied medium to heavy, wish the pic did it justice. Smell wise 5 had urkle up front with there own variations, 2 had that extra twang GAS, one smells like my blue biscotti and just as loud, Smoked testers from all from a week ago, all are above average potency. Tall ones are triangle leaning, shorter ones urkle. I’m keeping 2 and running again. I do have bad news too… hermies, very lightly seeded lowers on 2 or 3 and pulled one week 5 because of male flowers and seeds.. was the best one too , honestly tho I’m pretty sure it’s just a seed run thing, I think the clones will be fine, ran with 3 other strains that did no hermie, I say that so people don’t question my environment which is as good as it gets. I give a smoke report and a review after 2 weeks cure. Me thinks this 5150 makes some chunky, huge, dense, did I say huge buds 2 of 3 were very frosty too. Sorry for the ramble, I’m high as fuck


Wow. Beautiful trim job too!


----------



## kushiez (Apr 23, 2022)

677 TK S1. Lots of pine smells on this one with some fuel to back it up. Strong flavor. Chopped at 70 days, clones didn’t root but trying a reveg.

probably my favorite flower I’ve grown yet. I’m a huge OG fan and this hits it dead on.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 23, 2022)

kushiez said:


> 677 TK S1. Lots of pine smells on this one with some fuel to back it up. Strong flavor. Chopped at 70 days, clones didn’t root but trying a reveg.
> 
> probably my favorite flower I’ve grown yet. I’m a huge OG fan and this hits it dead on.
> 
> View attachment 5123222


Beautiful!


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 23, 2022)

Str8 Diggity Dank Dank


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Apr 23, 2022)

I just got my package in the mail! CSI hooked it up big time on this run. I picked up the NL5 and got a stupid amount of freebies. Got some of them wet along with some Big Bad Wolf freebies.


----------



## durbanblue (Apr 24, 2022)

kushiez said:


> 677 TK S1. Lots of pine smells on this one with some fuel to back it up. Strong flavor. Chopped at 70 days, clones didn’t root but trying a reveg.
> 
> probably my favorite flower I’ve grown yet. I’m a huge OG fan and this hits it dead on.
> 
> View attachment 5123222


Absolute fire.


----------



## Mr. Nevermind (Apr 25, 2022)

First is what I ordered, second is the freebies. Great service as always


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 27, 2022)

My tent full of Sherbert S1’s, and Sherbert Fallen Soldiers, is taking on a very familiar smell.
The cut that CSI is using has to be the same as the one I received from Dark Heart Nursery several years ago.
I loved that plant so much, especially her smell, nothing else smells like Sherbert in bloom.
Two of the S1’s smell exactly like mom, and are showing similar structure to her, as well.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 27, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> My tent full of Sherbert S1’s, and Sherbert Fallen Soldiers, is taking on a very familiar smell.
> The cut that CSI is using has to be the same as the one I received from Dark Heart Nursery several years ago.
> I loved that plant so much, especially her smell, nothing else smells like Sherbert in bloom.
> Two of the S1’s smell exactly like mom, and are showing similar structure to her, as well.
> View attachment 5124871


Looking good! Need to grab some of these myself and his new Zkittlez stuff when it gets done. Great smells and tastes.


----------



## F_T_P! (Apr 27, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> My tent full of Sherbert S1’s, and Sherbert Fallen Soldiers, is taking on a very familiar smell.
> The cut that CSI is using has to be the same as the one I received from Dark Heart Nursery several years ago.
> I loved that plant so much, especially her smell, nothing else smells like Sherbert in bloom.
> Two of the S1’s smell exactly like mom, and are showing similar structure to her, as well.
> View attachment 5124871


I have 3 packs of these waiting to be hunted, I think they just got bumbed up the list. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Apr 28, 2022)

Wedding cake Fallen soldiers


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 28, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Looking good! Need to grab some of these myself and his new Zkittlez stuff when it gets done. Great smells and tastes.


Hes releasing more Zkittlez crosses?


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 28, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Hes releasing more Zkittlez crosses?


He said he's going to try guess it's a hard to reverse one. He's hunting s1s now so probably will make crosses with the one he finds


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 29, 2022)

CSI is doing a deal to help raise funds for Josey Whales (creator of GG4) family. Apparently they are down on some pretty hard times since Josey passed away. All proceeds will go to the family.

Stonefarmsnextracts is also auctioning off some the last beans Josey made before he passed, so if anyone is looking for some stuff you won’t find anywhere else, check him out on IG


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Apr 30, 2022)

Ghost og x gsc


----------



## Houstini (May 1, 2022)

8 nl5 in here, along with some Obama x zkittlez and some other things


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (May 1, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> View attachment 5126234


Can’t wait to see how these turn out. Had my eye on this one but didn’t pull the trigger.


----------



## angelhead (May 2, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> nothing else smells like Sherbert in bloom


Please describe the smell!


----------



## Bad Karma (May 2, 2022)

angelhead said:


> Please describe the smell!


Sherbert is an incredible mix of a freshly baked lemon pastry and, forgive my crudeness, really good smelling pussy.
The pastry part is what hits your nose first. Right behind that is a slightly muted but still very noticeable smell of the female promised land.
Her smell is intoxicating and I can’t keep my nose out of that tent.


----------



## Gro-n-again (May 2, 2022)

Mmmmmm....pussy!!

Just sold me on a pack right there.

Fuck blueberries and bubble gum!


----------



## angelhead (May 2, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> Sherbert is an incredible mix of a freshly baked lemon pastry and, forgive my crudeness, really good smelling pussy.
> The pastry part is what hits your nose first. Right behind that is a slightly muted but still very noticeable smell of the female promised land.
> Her smell is intoxicating and I can’t keep my nose out of that tent.


I've just sprouted Sherbert x Chem D....

Wonder what that will do to the "really good smelling pussy"?


----------



## Drumminghead (May 2, 2022)

angelhead said:


> I've just sprouted Sherbert x Chem D....
> 
> Wonder what that will do to the "really good smelling pussy"?


Funk it up in a good way. Call it dirty pussy


----------



## Mr. Nevermind (May 2, 2022)

Just popped wedding cake x sherbet. Should be fun, will compare it to find out


----------



## BongChoi (May 3, 2022)

Purple Urkle x T-1000 mutant. My friend gave me 2 phenos, one was spade shaped and more on the fruit loops cereal side and this mutant is more gassy purps not as sweet. Little popcorn nugs.


----------



## DEVGRU_420 (May 3, 2022)

Anyone ran the Wifi 43 x Triangle kush? Thinking about scooping it. Just got restocked.


----------



## YardG (May 3, 2022)

Can't remember if someone here mentioned that the pre-4/20 sale code had gone away, there's a new one:

SPRINGCLEAN22 for 20% off all orders, SPRINGFEVER22 for 40% off orders over $1500, and there's one for over $5000 as well. None of these apply to the NL5 release.


----------



## Michigian-Dave (May 3, 2022)

Mr. Nevermind said:


> First is what I ordered, second is the freebies. Great service as always


Very generous freebies.
Did you order via https://humboldtcsi.com and do you know if that number of freebies is normal with CSI?


----------



## RichRoots (May 3, 2022)

YardG said:


> Can't remember if someone here mentioned that the pre-4/20 sale code had gone away, there's a new one:
> 
> SPRINGCLEAN22 for 20% off all orders, SPRINGFEVER22 for 40% off orders over $1500, and there's one for over $5000 as well. None of these apply to the NL5 release.


Does this apply to the GG4 family fund combo pack?


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (May 3, 2022)

Michigian-Dave said:


> Very generous freebies.
> Did you order via https://humboldtcsi.com and do you know if that number of freebies is normal with CSI?


Yes order direct from his site. I have ordered twice and shipping was fast and he was more than generous with the freebies.


----------



## bgc2020 (May 4, 2022)

RichRoots said:


> Does this apply to the GG4 family fund combo pack?


Instagram post said discount does not apply to the combo packs. That would be too good a deal!


----------



## Mr. Nevermind (May 4, 2022)

Michigian-Dave said:


> Very generous freebies.
> Did you order via https://humboldtcsi.com and do you know if that number of freebies is normal with CSI?


Yes ordered direct and dropped a note. Fast shipping with tracking. Order 2 packs got 10 total from order


----------



## Bad Karma (May 4, 2022)

Here’s my tent full of Purple Urkle x Sherbert, and Sherbert Fallen Soldiers, in early flower.
Nothing too remarkable yet but they’re picking up steam.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 5, 2022)

Wedding cake Fallen soldiers


----------



## groanofwindsc (May 5, 2022)

bobdagrowah said:


> Anyone else having a hard ass time cloninv the 5150 triangle.kush


Yes man. Frustrating.


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 5, 2022)

groanofwindsc said:


> Yes man. Frustrating.


Took almost 40 days to clone just when i was gonna throw them away they started rooting, so she made her space in my collection forever since shes so hard to clone


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (May 6, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> Here’s my tent full of Purple Urkle x Sherbert, and Sherbert Fallen Soldiers, in early flower.
> Nothing too remarkable yet but they’re picking up steam.
> View attachment 5128808


I have one of the urk sherb in Veg things got such an amazing smell just on the stem rub same with the urkle x Appalachia I got in Veg. Some damn good smells in them urk hybrids


----------



## Buzzy1969 (May 6, 2022)

Anyone run any Trinity hybrids, which one best represents her?


----------



## ManofTREE (May 6, 2022)

Buzzy1969 said:


> Anyone run any Trinity hybrids, which one best represents her?


No but I really want the Irene x trinity as I think they would compliment each other nicely


----------



## jdoeanon (May 6, 2022)

skuba said:


> Just FYI, I have found a few male flowers on the lowers of Z x Bubblegum. They have all been sterile, but thought I should note. No light leaks here except some tiny pinholes in the tent, maybe that’s enough to do it, maybe it’s the genetics


Just got done running Z x BG s1’s as well, plant had tons of nanners on the lowers , pollenated my whole tent :/ Great smell & taste though


----------



## jdoeanon (May 6, 2022)

Zkittzles x Bubblegum


----------



## oswizzle (May 6, 2022)

jdoeanon said:


> Zkittzles x Bubblegum


What’s the nose like


----------



## jdoeanon (May 6, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> What’s the nose like


I ran 1 pheno of z x bg & 3 phenos of triangle kush x bg -The bubblegum terps range from this strawberry gum, to an almost floral like rose smell. Very pleasant smoke regardless of the z x bg throwing nanners. The TK x BG had 0 issues as far as intersex traits. Also, the z x bg’s smell translates to the taste better..


----------



## the real mccoy (May 6, 2022)

jdoeanon said:


> Just got done running Z x BG s1’s as well, plant had tons of nanners on the lowers , pollenated my whole tent :/ Great smell & taste though


The BG x Z I ran were good to go.


----------



## Landrace_NJ (May 8, 2022)

angelhead said:


> I've just sprouted Sherbert x Chem D....
> 
> Wonder what that will do to the "really good smelling pussy"?


Haha! Really bad smelling pussy would be my guess


----------



## skuba (May 11, 2022)

the real mccoy said:


> The BG x Z I ran were good to go.


I realized I had light leaks coming from my dehumidifier. I think mine hermed from the light leak


----------



## oodawg (May 15, 2022)

Has anyone run the UK Cheese S1?


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 15, 2022)

oodawg said:


> Has anyone run the UK Cheese S1?


No, but have you ever smoked cheese?? I've smoked cheese or blue cheese from many different sources trying to give it a fair chance and I've come to the conclusion that Cheese and Blue Cheese are just 2 strains I don't fuck with at all. Didn't like the flavor, didn't like the smell, didn't like the potency....I'd run literally anything else before it lol


----------



## ManofTREE (May 15, 2022)

I agree but also feel I've never got a solid representation of the cheese. Seen some la cheese that was pretty mean looking but not a bell ringer 
That being said I do have cheese s1 from csi and also chem d x cheese will be looking for stinkers when they get their chance to shine under the lights


----------



## oodawg (May 15, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> No, but have you ever smoked cheese?? I've smoked cheese or blue cheese from many different sources trying to give it a fair chance and I've come to the conclusion that Cheese and Blue Cheese are just 2 strains I don't fuck with at all. Didn't like the flavor, didn't like the smell, didn't like the potency....I'd run literally anything else before it lol


Lol, yes about 15 years ago when I was in high school. I remember the structure being different that what we'd been used to, it being covered in n frost and just a literal cheese smell almost like parmesan. When you see nice buds that smelling parmesan cheese you just knew it was going to be an experience. Probably nostalgia at this point, if I didn't have the memory I doubt I'd be chasing stinky cheese terps down.


----------



## BongChoi (May 16, 2022)

We had a cheese come around 15 years ago too with a funky aroma like fermenting fruit when it was all together but after the grinder it turned into artificial blueberries. It was amazing.


----------



## RichRoots (May 16, 2022)

A good pheno of cheese moves off the shelf fast when I had it.


----------



## ManofTREE (May 16, 2022)

Got me itchin to run some cheese


----------



## copkilller (May 17, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Forbidden fruit S1
> Loud-est sour-est tangerine with no sweetness.
> Ten times tangie.
> Loud AF since the first set of leaves and so vigorous as a seedling that I didn't see reason to flower the sistersView attachment 5113012.


Yo i'm growing a pack of those, thay are sooo hard to clone, it's been in the dome for 30ish days and some have started to root, some not yet!

How is the smoke? i looove forbidden fruit, tangie X10 for sure


----------



## LunarMOG (May 19, 2022)

popped a pack of big buddha blue cheese about 10 ish years ago, def found a really nice funky blueberry dank keeper, wish i had that one


----------



## oodawg (May 19, 2022)

Yup I think the UK cheese and Forbidden Fruit just bumped a couple other pack out of the way for their spots in my next indoor round.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 19, 2022)

Ghost og x girl scout cookies


----------



## iTurniGrow (May 20, 2022)

Hey guys I'm gonna be placing an order on the website.
I noticed I can only pay by cash or money order? I've always PayPal'd or Debit'd

But those of you that pay by cash/money order did you just use the tracked option or tracked & signed for the letter?

Assuming the details are correct and this is where to send to -
'Collectibles and Souvenirs Inc.
P.O. Box 7099
Eureka, CA 95502'

Don't understand all the P.O box 7099 stuff when I tried searching it on google maps


----------



## berrygarcia (May 20, 2022)

iTurniGrow said:


> But those of you that pay by cash/money order did you just use the tracked option or tracked & signed for the letter?


not sure about CSI's address but afaik the common way to mail payment is priority with tracking, no signature required. If the payment takes a weird, delayed route, tracking # can be useful to verify with vendor over email that money is on its way.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 20, 2022)

iTurniGrow said:


> Hey guys I'm gonna be placing an order on the website.
> I noticed I can only pay by cash or money order? I've always PayPal'd or Debit'd
> 
> But those of you that pay by cash/money order did you just use the tracked option or tracked & signed for the letter?
> ...


People rent post office boxes, ie po box, from local post offices. Google post office 95502 Eureka, CA. Thats where his po box is located. Not sure why you'd need that info, lol.

Just put cash in a priority box or envelope from post office and send. You'll be fine.


----------



## copkilller (May 20, 2022)

berrygarcia said:


> not sure about CSI's address but afaik the common way to mail payment is priority with tracking, no signature required. If the payment takes a weird, delayed route, tracking # can be useful to verify with vendor over email that money is on its way.


exactly! i was just writing that, don't use the "signature required" because it's a PO box, not someone's house or business address


----------



## iTurniGrow (May 20, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> People rent post office boxes, ie po box, from local post offices. Google post office 95502 Eureka, CA. Thats where his po box is located. *Not sure why you'd need that info, lol.*
> 
> Just put cash in a priority box or envelope from post office and send. You'll be fine.



Here's what it says when I try order online from the website 
&
Thank you all, I won't use signature required ,that's one thing cleared up lol


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 20, 2022)

iTurniGrow said:


> Here's what it says when I try order online from the website
> &
> Thank you all, I won't use signature required ,that's one thing cleared up lol


Like others have already said, a Post Office Box is an unattended, rented, secure mailbox at a postal branch office. It is only deliverable by USPS because it has no street address associated with it. UPS, FedEx, DHL, etc. will not deliver to a PO Box for that reason--there is no associated street address. (Technically it exists at a street address, but it's not a street address like a business, apartment building, house, etc.) Also, because PO boxes are unattended, no one will sign for delivery and your letter/package will be returned.

When sending cash or a blank money order, it's best to send it with tracking. You can either use the cheaper first class + tracking method or priority mail, which includes tracking and a little insurance. Either way, the tracking number gives proof that you sent payment and also gives you a way to see when it's delivered. 

I'm really not clear where your confusion lies with regard to sending to PO Boxes or why you'd need to look up a mailing address on Google Maps. Even if you're not in the USA, someone at your post office should be able to help you address a package to the PO box address CSI provided.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 20, 2022)

iTurniGrow said:


> Here's what it says when I try order online from the website
> &
> Thank you all, I won't use signature required ,that's one thing cleared up lol


Yep, I've ordered from csi before. I must have misunderstood your comment. I thought you were saying you tried looking on Google maps for the location of his PO box. I was just saying it is just the post office in that town.

Hope your order goes off without any issues. Cheers


----------



## iTurniGrow (May 20, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yep, I've ordered from csi before. I must have misunderstood your comment. I thought you were saying you tried looking on Google maps for the location of his PO box. I was just saying it is just the post office in that town.
> 
> Hope your order goes off without any issues. Cheers


oh no you're right about that, I did try  , being outside USA I didn't understand it but I do now thanks to you, @jdorn and everyone else lol


----------



## ROCKTOTO (May 20, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> Sherbert is an incredible mix of a freshly baked lemon pastry and, forgive my crudeness, really good smelling pussy.
> The pastry part is what hits your nose first. Right behind that is a slightly muted but still very noticeable smell of the female promised land.
> Her smell is intoxicating and I can’t keep my nose out of that tent.





Bad Karma said:


> Sherbert is an incredible mix of a freshly baked lemon pastry and, forgive my crudeness, really good smelling pussy.
> The pastry part is what hits your nose first. Right behind that is a slightly muted but still very noticeable smell of the female promised land.
> Her smell is intoxicating and I can’t keep my nose out of that tent.


You pussy eating motherfucka naw I’m just playing but on the real son don’t be eating no discount pussy


----------



## ManofTREE (May 20, 2022)

That's cause it's just a box at the post office not necessarily a physical address


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 20, 2022)

iTurniGrow said:


> oh no you're right about that, I did try  , being outside USA I didn't understand it but I do now thanks to you, @jdorn and everyone else lol


You're all good. Only way to find out is to ask questions. Cheers


----------



## copkilller (May 21, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Got one forbidden breath (t.k x f.f) bout two weeks in flower reeks of tropical with ethanol mixed, cloned in 10 days


hey man how did that turn out?


----------



## Cboat38 (May 22, 2022)

copkilller said:


> hey man how did that turn out?


After a month or so cure very loud fruity almost garlic spicy smell and taste great head high that would put me to sleep after a couple hours will run again


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 22, 2022)

The lemon tree s1 x skittlez was weak on stone on all three pheno. They all had strong flavor but due to after effects of covid I can't really tell what that flavor is though.

They all looked dank too. Just more a buzz vs getting you stoned. Still got a few seeds left so maybe there will be a stronger pheno.


----------



## bodhipop (May 22, 2022)

Has anyone popped their T1000 crosses lately? 
Purple Urkel/T1000 shoot tails really easily but all them are coming up weak with discolored cotyledons. Glo had real nice discounts 7-8 months ago on CSI.. spent a lot hope they aren't all like this.


----------



## Cboat38 (May 22, 2022)

My Durban 1000 was smooth sailing


----------



## copkilller (May 22, 2022)

steelcanaries said:


> Speaking of Sour D...I just picked up a pack of top dawg Chem 91 x DNL bx. JJ thinks it’s possible to pull an original sour d type plant out that cross since he believes there is no Mass Super Skunk in the Sour D and the DNL is where all the stretch came from.
> 
> Cheers!


Hey did you ever run that pack? and what did you find if you did? thanks in advance sounds very cool


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 23, 2022)

Popped a pack of some Chemdog D x Forum GSC to hunt through. Hoping for something better than GMO but I’m sure that’s gonna be a tall task. Can’t wait to see what they have to offer though, my one seed run turned out absolutely bomb with the high to match


----------



## Pi$tol (May 24, 2022)

iTurniGrow said:


> oh no you're right about that, I did try  , being outside USA I didn't understand it but I do now thanks to you, @jdorn and everyone else lol


Are international? CSI doesn't do international orders if you are.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 24, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> View attachment 5138058
> Popped a pack of some Chemdog D x Forum GSC to hunt through. Hoping for something better than GMO but I’m sure that’s gonna be a tall task. Can’t wait to see what they have to offer though, my one seed run turned out absolutely bomb with the high to match


The vigor is insane in these seeds! Not even 24 hours and 5/6 are already showing tap roots


----------



## venom#kc (May 25, 2022)

breizhdog (chemdod d s1)


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 26, 2022)

Wedding cake Fallen soldiers 
Ghost og x girl scout cookies # 1, 2


----------



## JewelRunner (May 28, 2022)

A lot of variation in the wedding cake x lemon trees so far. Got a cute little mutant in the mix


----------



## THCbreeder (May 29, 2022)

Got 1-2 of each just started!!!!!


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 29, 2022)

6/6 healthy Chem D x GSC seedlings


----------



## Gsquared541 (May 31, 2022)

.


ManofTREE said:


> I agree but also feel I've never got a solid representation of the cheese. Seen some la cheese that was pretty mean looking but not a bell ringer
> That being said I do have cheese s1 from csi and also chem d x cheese will be looking for stinkers when they get their chance to shine under the lights


I’m gonna pop 2 or 3 GSC x Cheese to grow outside, along with some other fem seeds for a little heady side garden. Come late mid to late October I’ll have some pics (hopefully no later than that). I’ve never seen anyone run that cross or it’s inverse so I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Gsquared541 (May 31, 2022)

Hey guys I’ve got some of the old Bubba S1 seeds. Worth a pop? I know S1s are inconsistent with the possible exception of the TKS1s which seem to all be fire… I’ll probably only do two maybe three of the bubba S1s as I have many other projects to attend to but I know the seed stock is old, I’m not sure when they were made, so I’m not confident in the germ rate either.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 31, 2022)

Gsquared541 said:


> Hey guys I’ve got some of the old Bubba S1 seeds. Worth a pop? I know S1s are inconsistent with the possible exception of the TKS1s which seem to all be fire… I’ll probably only do two maybe three of the bubba S1s as I have many other projects to attend to but I know the seed stock is old, I’m not sure when they were made, so I’m not confident in the germ rate either.




do it. they found bombthreat bubba in those. could get lucky









Bombthreat Bubba Kush - Humboldt CSI


Bombthreat Bubba Kush ~ Bombthreat Bubba x Bubba Kush Bombthreat, […]




humboldtcsi.com


----------



## angelhead (May 31, 2022)

Gsquared541 said:


> Hey guys I’ve got some of the old Bubba S1 seeds. Worth a pop? I know S1s are inconsistent with the possible exception of the TKS1s which seem to all be fire… I’ll probably only do two maybe three of the bubba S1s as I have many other projects to attend to but I know the seed stock is old, I’m not sure when they were made, so I’m not confident in the germ rate either.


Bubba S1s are amazing, IMO


----------



## gosabres716 (May 31, 2022)

Csi uses pre98 bubba in the breeding?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 31, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> Csi uses pre98 bubba in the breading?


Yeah, if you meant breeding, he uses pre98. He's also used Bombthreat and Katsu Bubba, but he labels them all with the right cuts


----------



## Gsquared541 (May 31, 2022)

angelhead said:


> Bubba S1s are amazing, IMO


well with that glowing endorsement, it can’t hurt to pop a couple…


----------



## gosabres716 (May 31, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Yeah, if you meant breeding, he uses pre98. He's also used Bombthreat and Katsu Bubba, but he labels them all with the right cuts


Yes for breeding lmao.. I figured the bombthreat was different. But wasn't sure between the 98 and katsu. Love them both. Thanks


----------



## angelhead (Jun 1, 2022)

Gsquared541 said:


> well with that glowing endorsement, it can’t hurt to pop a couple…


My Bubba S1 flower was up there with my TK S1 and 91 S1 flower. Maybe I got lucky but I think your chances are pretty good!


----------



## StonedAgeGrower (Jun 2, 2022)

Gsquared541 said:


> Hey guys I’ve got some of the old Bubba S1 seeds. Worth a pop? I know S1s are inconsistent with the possible exception of the TKS1s which seem to all be fire… I’ll probably only do two maybe three of the bubba S1s as I have many other projects to attend to but I know the seed stock is old, I’m not sure when they were made, so I’m not confident in the germ rate either.


I grew out his Bubba S1s and was very happy, I'll try to throw some pics up later.
They were all true to the bubba type, squat, wide-leaved, slow veg. I had several phenos show up looking and smoking just like bubba, but also some cool outliers. My keeper has a berry/onion/coffee funk that I absolutely love.

They are definitely worth popping and looking through


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jun 2, 2022)

bought the tk s1 and big sur hollyweed x zkittlez

durban poison zkittlez could be cool too! im definetly poppin these


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 3, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> bought the tk s1 and big sur hollyweed x zkittlez
> 
> durban poison zkittlez could be cool too! im definetly poppin these
> View attachment 5143240


I love the way he picks out freebies that share one of the parents of something you selected for purchase.


----------



## mandocat (Jun 3, 2022)

Upstate2627 said:


> I have a emerald mountain legacy oil spill which is royal kush / xxx og in a raised bed outside. I did also finish 2 females indoors. One og dominant and the other a more purple, more fragrant smaller budded one.


Just ordered some Oil Spill! How did yours turn out?


----------



## Upstate2627 (Jun 3, 2022)

Csi thread but lost a bunch to mold (like 10 days straight of rain beginning of Oct). What I finished was decent, leaned indica but none had the gas I was looking for. Haven't popped anymore of that pack. Good luck.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 4, 2022)

bought the lemon party but lemon cake is taking somebody’s spot for the next run


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jun 4, 2022)

pine tar kush, i got 3 going and they smells exactly like bodhi's mountain temple, they are total rat nests! day 31



forbidden fruit s1 
i feel like all the modern purple strains you can buy at the dispensary are a watered down, densed up frosty version of forbidden fruit, this shit smells so fucking loud, fruit punch, peach candy, blueberry syrup, and my favorite one smells like spicy almost garlic orange peel


next pictures i post will probably be finished bud shots and the cured nuggets and the smoke reports! i have 7 of 'em and 5 cloned, could only salvage 3 clones, but this is a very hard to clone plant compared to all the other strains i have in the hunt... those were the most vigorous fast growing seeds i've had ever came across and they reeked of fruit from the first leaves

i got 2 that are not purple


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jun 4, 2022)

oh and irene kush x chem 91 s1 (but the seeds weren't all females, but isn't the cross female x female? idk i think i already asked that)


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 4, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> oh and irene kush x chem 91 s1 (but the seeds weren't all females, but isn't the cross female x female? idk i think i already asked that)
> 
> View attachment 5144355


Pretty sure if it was a 7 seed pack it is feminized. But nowadays with breeders doing 25+ crosses each quarter there is always a chances of cross contamination of pollen, seeds just getting mixed up or the random genetic full on male looking herm.


----------



## Paddletail (Jun 4, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> oh and irene kush x chem 91 s1 (but the seeds weren't all females, but isn't the cross female x female? idk i think i already asked that)
> 
> View attachment 5144355


Same happened here on the same cross. Of the 3, only got 1 girl.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jun 4, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Pretty sure if it was a 7 seed pack it is feminized. But nowadays with breeders doing 25+ crosses each quarter there is always a chances of cross contamination of pollen, seeds just getting mixed up or the random genetic full on male looking herm.


it was a 3 or 5 pack freebies, in the little triangle tube, and i definitely agree, if i was breeding this many strains everything would be 100% cross contaminated, no doubt. haha


----------



## Spindle818 (Jun 4, 2022)

what I ordered


----------



## Spindle818 (Jun 4, 2022)

And the freebies. This guy has to be the most generous breeder in the game


----------



## Gsquared541 (Jun 4, 2022)

Thanks again for your bubba info fellas.
Got 18 seeds going:

From CSI:
BKS1
GSC x UKC

From Two Dog:
T1000 x BK 
GG4 x BK
Same bubba as nspecta, also
JGOG x Cookie Type

And finally some mango haze x lpc75 from cannarado. 3 beans each. Probably won’t get them all to the end stage but I got some peeps that can take the extras I think.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 5, 2022)

‎Shaping Fire: Understanding and Breeding S1 Seed Varieties with guests Caleb NSpecta and Ryan Lee on Apple Podcasts


‎Show Shaping Fire, Ep Understanding and Breeding S1 Seed Varieties with guests Caleb NSpecta and Ryan Lee - Jun 4, 2022



podcasts.apple.com


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jun 5, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> ‎Shaping Fire: Understanding and Breeding S1 Seed Varieties with guests Caleb NSpecta and Ryan Lee on Apple Podcasts
> 
> 
> ‎Show Shaping Fire, Ep Understanding and Breeding S1 Seed Varieties with guests Caleb NSpecta and Ryan Lee - Jun 4, 2022
> ...


yooo came out yesterday? sick thanks for sharing this, good timing imma listen to it right now


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 6, 2022)

youtube link for people who don’t use Apple podcast


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 6, 2022)

Caleb a lil porker? Lol Success will do that. Looks like Chemdog’s cousin


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 6, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Caleb a lil porker? Lol Success will do that. Looks like Chemdog’s cousin


thats Chimera

Caleb is the one on the right with the hat on


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 6, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Caleb a lil porker? Lol Success will do that. Looks like Chemdog’s cousin


Point on the doll where the big bad Caleb hurt you


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jun 6, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> oh and irene kush x chem 91 s1 (but the seeds weren't all females, but isn't the cross female x female? idk i think i already asked that)
> 
> View attachment 5144355


That shit is fire bruh


----------



## DEVGRU_420 (Jun 7, 2022)

Just received my Headband (notsodog) x chemdog d! Will be starting a journal in a couple days when i pop them. Received a lot of freebies. One freebie I received is 5 fem seeds of Sherbert x Wedding cake. Does anyone know if the wedding cake used in this cross is the mislabeled birthday cake or if it is the seedjunky jbeezy cut? Thanks dudes!


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 7, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> thats Chimera
> 
> Caleb is the one on the right with the hat on


Thanks for the clear up lol


----------



## angelhead (Jun 7, 2022)

DEVGRU_420 said:


> Just received my Headband (notsodog) x chemdog d! Will be starting a journal in a couple days when i pop them. Received a lot of freebies. One freebie I received is 5 fem seeds of Sherbert x Wedding cake. Does anyone know if the wedding cake used in this cross is the mislabeled birthday cake or if it is the seedjunky jbeezy cut? Thanks dudes!


I'm waiting on my Notso Headband/La Kush x Chem D. Very very excited to run them. Would love to follow your journal if you share the link.


----------



## sadboy92 (Jun 7, 2022)

DEVGRU_420 said:


> Just received my Headband (notsodog) x chemdog d! Will be starting a journal in a couple days when i pop them. Received a lot of freebies. One freebie I received is 5 fem seeds of Sherbert x Wedding cake. Does anyone know if the wedding cake used in this cross is the mislabeled birthday cake or if it is the seedjunky jbeezy cut? Thanks dudes!


Pretty sure it’s triangle mints 23
Enjoy those freebies


----------



## kaneboy (Jun 7, 2022)

Has anyone grown out csi girl scout cookies s1?


----------



## Michigian-Dave (Jun 7, 2022)

kaneboy said:


> Has anyone grown out csi girl scout cookies s1?


Good question.
That one is on my short list just below Bubba Kush and Bubble Gum.


----------



## DaliGhozt (Jun 8, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> Pretty sure it’s triangle mints 23
> Enjoy those freebies


are you sure about that? On that newest episode of shaping fire he talks about their being a wedding cake cut from Norcal and he then talks about the jungle boys wedding cake cut being different(which is triangle mints 23). So did you hear from him that the wedding cake he used is the jungle boys cut?


----------



## sadboy92 (Jun 8, 2022)

DaliGhozt said:


> are you sure about that? On that newest episode of shaping fire he talks about their being a wedding cake cut from Norcal and he then talks about the jungle boys wedding cake cut being different(which is triangle mints 23). So did you hear from him that the wedding cake he used is the jungle boys cut?


I’m pretty sure there are two different cuts of wedding cake:

(1) cherry pie x gsc aka “pink cookies” aka “birthday cake” (jungle boys) https://jungleboysofficial.com/product/wedding-cake/

and

(2) triangle mints 23 (seed junky)

I’m pretty sure Caleb’s cut of wedding cake is not (1)—because he’s also used Birthday Cake, which is an alias of (1)…if Leafly is to be trusted.

please feel free to chime in if this is inaccurate in any way


----------



## MannyPacs (Jun 8, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> I’m pretty sure there are two different cuts of wedding cake:
> 
> (1) cherry pie x gsc aka “pink cookies” aka “birthday cake” (jungle boys) https://jungleboysofficial.com/product/wedding-cake/
> 
> ...


I know he released a bunch of "wedding cake" seeds that were in fact "birthday cake". Npecta got a cut he thought was THE wedding cake that was in fact birthday cake. People said it was a pheno found in birthday cake that was already called wedding cake but I heard of nobody calling it that until after JB found his triangle mints pick. I think I saw it discussed before and that's the story that made the most sense to me.


----------



## jackgonza (Jun 8, 2022)

How fucking confusing lol I literally saw a video that Ivan says wedding cake was a pheno of triangle mints that they found, now it’s cherry pie x gsc?


----------



## jackgonza (Jun 8, 2022)

I’ll see if I can find it


----------



## jackgonza (Jun 8, 2022)

13:45


----------



## MannyPacs (Jun 8, 2022)

jackgonza said:


> How fucking confusing lol I literally saw a video that Ivan says wedding cake was a pheno of triangle mints that they found, now it’s cherry pie x gsc?


Wedding cake is JBeezy triangle mints selection. CSI thought that's what he was getting but the "wedding cake" he got was in fact a mislabeled birthday cake.


----------



## Gsquared541 (Jun 8, 2022)

It’s not that hard to tell what’s what with the whole cake debacle because Caleb never reversed the birthday cake cut, which is CP/GSC btw. Yes it was called wedding cake before the SJ/JB cut, just because you never heard of it doesn’t mean it ain’t so. People probably called it birthday cake after the SJ/JB cut got wildly more recognition. I’ve seen other strains called birthday cake too so the fuckery is never ending. 

Therefore, if the cross says “x wedding cake” that means wedding cake is the pollen donor which means it’s the SJ/JB triangle mints 23. An unfortunate mix up to be sure.

More unfortunate is that he went around fucking with WC, AF, and PP instead of bangers like Sunset Sherb and GMO…


----------



## MannyPacs (Jun 8, 2022)

Gsquared541 said:


> It’s not that hard to tell what’s what with the whole cake debacle because Caleb never reversed the birthday cake cut, which is CP/GSC btw. Yes it was called wedding cake before the SJ/JB cut, just because you never heard of it doesn’t mean it ain’t so. People probably called it birthday cake after the SJ/JB cut got wildly more recognition. I’ve seen other strains called birthday cake too so the fuckery is never ending.
> 
> Therefore, if the cross says “x wedding cake” that means wedding cake is the pollen donor which means it’s the SJ/JB triangle mints 23. An unfortunate mix up to be sure.
> 
> More unfortunate is that he went around fucking with WC, AF, and PP instead of bangers like Sunset Sherb and GMO…


 You seem knowledgeable on the subject so lll defer to you but I remember people talking about the birthday cake cut. Just curious are you saying people called the cookie birthday cake cut "wedding cake" before or someone hunted through some bootleg cp x gsc "birthday cake" seeds and then called the pheno "wedding cake"?

He sent me a pack of wedding cake x urkle the end of last summer and I've got a half pack left so if it's the former (mislabeled cookie cut) I'd be more likely to get to them than if it's the latter 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 9, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> the packs that use the real Wedding Cake are Wedding Cake x Sherbert,Wedding Cake x Purple Urkle,and Wedding Cake x Forbidden Fruit
> 
> the UK Cheese cross and Cali-O cross are Birthday Cake


^^^


----------



## MannyPacs (Jun 9, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> ^^^


Thank you for the clarification man I thought that was what I had seen and then the above post had me thinking otherwise.


----------



## DaliGhozt (Jun 10, 2022)

Gsquared541 said:


> It’s not that hard to tell what’s what with the whole cake debacle because Caleb never reversed the birthday cake cut, which is CP/GSC btw. Yes it was called wedding cake before the SJ/JB cut, just because you never heard of it doesn’t mean it ain’t so. People probably called it birthday cake after the SJ/JB cut got wildly more recognition. I’ve seen other strains called birthday cake too so the fuckery is never ending.
> 
> Therefore, if the cross says “x wedding cake” that means wedding cake is the pollen donor which means it’s the SJ/JB triangle mints 23. An unfortunate mix up to be sure.
> 
> More unfortunate is that he went around fucking with WC, AF, and PP instead of bangers like Sunset Sherb and GMO…


So the Wedding cake s1's and crosses he recently made are with the jungle boys triangle mints cut? I agree with you that CSI should have made s1's and hybrids of sunset sherb.


----------



## Gsquared541 (Jun 10, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> You seem knowledgeable on the subject so lll defer to you but I remember people talking about the birthday cake cut. Just curious are you saying people called the cookie birthday cake cut "wedding cake" before or someone hunted through some bootleg cp x gsc "birthday cake" seeds and then called the pheno "wedding cake"?
> 
> He sent me a pack of wedding cake x urkle the end of last summer and I've got a half pack left so if it's the former (mislabeled cookie cut) I'd be more likely to get to them than if it's the latter
> 
> Thanks for your help


That Urkel cross is the TM23. Yeah the GSC/CP cut was called wedding cake before the TM23 was selected and named Wedding cake. The TM23 went on to become vastly more popular than the GSC/CP and thus won out on the naming rights.TM23 is an overall better cut IMO and it washes well, but I don’t care for either. I work for the farm that provided the GSC/CP “birthday cake” to NSpecta so that’s how I know all this.


----------



## Gsquared541 (Jun 10, 2022)

DaliGhozt said:


> So the Wedding cake s1's and crosses he recently made are with the jungle boys triangle mints cut? I agree with you that CSI should have made s1's and hybrids of sunset sherb.


Yessir


----------



## angelhead (Jun 10, 2022)

Gsquared541 said:


> That Urkel cross is the TM23. Yeah the GSC/CP cut was called wedding cake before the TM23 was selected and named Wedding cake. The TM23 went on to become vastly more popular than the GSC/CP and thus won out on the naming rights.TM23 is an overall better cut IMO and it washes well, but I don’t care for either. I work for the farm that provided the GSC/CP “birthday cake” to NSpecta so that’s how I know all this.


I think this part of the story is pretty key - he also mentions it on that Shangolos podcast just released - "Birthday Cake" was discovered as "Wedding Cake" before the TM23 Wedding Cake. Thanks for validating that.


----------



## sadboy92 (Jun 10, 2022)

Is heard that before but since forgot. Thanks for helping clear that up everyone. And sorry if anything I said was inaccurate.


----------



## VladTheImpaler (Jun 13, 2022)

At least we can all agree it's just a cookie/og polyhybrid, so who cares if it's Birthday, Wedding, or even German Chocolate! It's still the same 2 or 3 strains mashed together ad nauseam, but in a slightly different order this time.


----------



## MannyPacs (Jun 13, 2022)

VladTheImpaler said:


> At least we can all agree it's just a cookie/og polyhybrid, so who cares if it's Birthday, Wedding, or even German Chocolate! It's still the same 2 or 3 strains mashed together ad nauseam, but in a slightly different order this time.


Lol tell that to the chem connoisseurs "it's the same strain... Who really cares.. just slightly different"


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Jun 16, 2022)

Two plants from last years outdoor run:

Living Dead Girl #1:



Living Dead Girl #2:


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 16, 2022)

The problem is the real wedding cake is much better than the Bday cake. Lol you can tell the youngsters in here


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jun 16, 2022)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> Two plants from last years outdoor run:
> 
> Living Dead Girl #1:
> View attachment 5150130
> ...


I am about to run a pack hope I find something similar


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Jun 16, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I am about to run a pack hope I find something similar


Best of luck to you and your run! I still have 10 or 11 seeds of her to run. I should have cloned LDG#2 for propagation, she was a looker. but was just so damn busy last year. I did however pollinate LDG#1&2 with a male Pine Tar Kush.

LDG#2 leaned Urkle/Pakistani - Little to no hints of GSC. Uniform golfball nugs across the plant, much more kush-esque. 
LDG#1 Leaned GSC/Pakistani - The Pakistani Purple Kush really came out in this plant, the cola's where all uniformly super longer donkey dicks. Must have been 75 or 80 cola's off the bush. 

Both females exerted an odd trait that I haven't encountered in a long time. They have "Two toned" smells:
LDG#1 from the bag smell is pure pepper kush. Like oldschool hash plant pepper. But if you grind up a nug or break it in your hand, its pure GSC sour fruity skittles. 
LDG#2 from the bag smells like meatbreath, bad breath, rotting fruit. It reminds me of the old hogsbreath that was around norcal in the late 90s. However if you grind up a nug you get pure guava and strawberries.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jun 16, 2022)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> Best of luck to you and your run! I still have 10 or 11 seeds of her to run. I should have cloned LDG#2 for propagation, she was a looker. but was just so damn busy last year. I did however pollinate LDG#1&2 with a male Pine Tar Kush.
> 
> LDG#2 leaned Urkle/Pakistani - Little to no hints of GSC. Uniform golfball nugs across the plant, much more kush-esque.
> LDG#1 Leaned GSC/Pakistani - The Pakistani Purple Kush really came out in this plant, the cola's where all uniformly super longer donkey dicks. Must have been 75 or 80 cola's off the bush.
> ...


That is pretty interesting sounds like there cam be some very nice phenos to find in there. O have 2 packs buy will probably run 1 pack first. The "two tone smells" really interesting on that. Have you run any of those LDG x pine tar kush male?


----------



## omninine (Jun 17, 2022)

that wifi#43 x chem d. A bitch to grow, she is finicky as all hell and flops over very early in flower. Two phenos shot two or three nanners at week 13. Potent. Real real stanky and it translates into flavor, og chem all the way. Some are more og some are more chem, weird enough one came out exactly like berries no og or chem smells. All four phenos took 14 weeks to finish, plant pics are week 13 trich pic is week 9. Idk what else to say, strong bud, strong stank, dank flavor, dense nugs.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 17, 2022)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> Two plants from last years outdoor run:
> 
> Living Dead Girl #1:
> View attachment 5150130
> ...


Those are amazing


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 18, 2022)

Can anyone tell me what Fallen Soldiers are as freebies on BDSC?


----------



## Landrace_NJ (Jun 18, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Can anyone tell me what Fallen Soldiers are as freebies on BDSC?


They are seeds that got mixed up one way or another. He usually knows the pollen donor but not the “female “. His original fallen soldiers was “the big f’up” which was sour diesel or hash plant x humboldt snow. I found the most sour plant I’ve ever grown out of those. Big fan of his mysterious freebies. Just my thoughts ‍


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 18, 2022)

Landrace_NJ said:


> They are seeds that got mixed up one way or another. He usually knows the pollen donor but not the “female “. His original fallen soldiers was “the big f’up” which was sour diesel or hash plant x humboldt snow. I found the most sour plant I’ve ever grown out of those. Big fan of his mysterious freebies. Just my thoughts ‍


Thanks for the info brother. Much appreciated


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Jun 19, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> That is pretty interesting sounds like there cam be some very nice phenos to find in there. O have 2 packs buy will probably run 1 pack first. The "two tone smells" really interesting on that. Have you run any of those LDG x pine tar kush male?


I am curious to see if that LDG has the two-toned smell in more of her expressions or if I just got a rare hybrid trait on these two seed plants.

I have not personally ran the PTK x Living Dead Girl 1 or 2. I made the seeds and had planned on running some of the hybrids over the winter to select for outdoors this year but I just got so damn busy. However: there are I think 3 or 4 buddies running seeds of them this year. I did a free-giveaway event to 10 random people who have been following my instagram. I gave tester/reg packs out of the following:

Pine Tar Kush x Purple Indica
Pine Tar Kush x LDG #1
Pine Tar Kush x LDG #2
Pine Tar Kush x Deep Chunk #1
Pine Tar Kush x Lemon Party Sativa Dominate
Pine Tar Kush x Lemon Party Indica Dominate #1
Pine Tar Kush x Lemon Party Indica Dominate #2
Pine Tar Kush x Lemon Party Fallen Soldier 
Pine Tar Kush x Pine Tar Kush

If your interested in running some of these hybrids let me know, I wouldn't mind sending out some more testers/freebies/carepackages to people who want to grow them and give me a report.


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Jun 19, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Those are amazing


Thank you sir  Last year was a blessing, but this years outdoor line-up has me dreaming. 11/14 plants are CSI gear.
Some of these plants are going to look and smell astonishing in their 6-8ft tall profiles.
1-Black Cherry Soda
2-Maui Wowie x Purple Urkle #1
3-Dosidos x Obama Kush
4-Humboldt's Most Wanted
5-Maui Wowie x Purple Urkle #2
6-Snow S1
7-Albert Walker x Bubble Gum
8-TK5150 x Purple Urkle
9-Savage Purple x GSC
10-Zkittlez x Urkle
11-Z-1000 #7 x Forbidden Fruit
12-Pure OG Kush x Chem91
13-Triangle Kush x Big Surr Hollyweed
14- T-1000 X Runtz

Im aiming to give these ladies the same stewardship as the Living Dead Girl monsters I grew last year.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 19, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Can anyone tell me what Fallen Soldiers are as freebies on BDSC?


Floor beans, grow em out and guess the partner!


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jun 19, 2022)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> I am curious to see if that LDG has the two-toned smell in more of her expressions or if I just got a rare hybrid trait on these two seed plants.
> 
> I have not personally ran the PTK x Living Dead Girl 1 or 2. I made the seeds and had planned on running some of the hybrids over the winter to select for outdoors this year but I just got so damn busy. However: there are I think 3 or 4 buddies running seeds of them this year. I did a free-giveaway event to 10 random people who have been following my instagram. I gave tester/reg packs out of the following:
> 
> ...


Are you kushofthegiants on ig?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jun 19, 2022)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> Thank you sir  Last year was a blessing, but this years outdoor line-up has me dreaming. 11/14 plants are CSI gear.
> Some of these plants are going to look and smell astonishing in their 6-8ft tall profiles.
> 1-Black Cherry Soda
> 2-Maui Wowie x Purple Urkle #1
> ...


That is some heavy CSI being run. You going to keep us posted on this run.


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Jun 19, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Are you kushofthegiants on ig?
> That is some heavy CSI being run. You going to keep us posted on this run.


Yep thats me!
I will definitely be posting more here on the thread in the future.


----------



## TugthePup (Jun 19, 2022)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> Yep thats me!
> I will definitely be posting more here on the thread in the future.


I followed. Amazing plants.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jun 19, 2022)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> Yep thats me!
> I will definitely be posting more here on the thread in the future.


I knew I had seen those lovely ladies before lol. Can't wait to see the updates


----------



## angelhead (Jun 20, 2022)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> Yep thats me!
> I will definitely be posting more here on the thread in the future.


Followed! Amazing work


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 21, 2022)

Got myself a few S1 creations and a few hybrids as well. I’m a big fan of Fem seeds and I hear nothing but good about CSI nspecta.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jun 21, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Got myself a few S1 creations and a few hybrids as well. I’m a big fan of Fem seeds and I hear nothing but good about CSI nspecta.


Did you get Tk S1’s? Nothing but heaters I hear


----------



## Jim Haddar (Jun 21, 2022)

Has anyone else tried to grow Bully Sticks?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 21, 2022)

Kp sunshine said:


> Did you get Tk S1’s? Nothing but heaters I hear


I didn’t because they are 200 per pack. Double what all the others are at 100 per pack. Maybe I shouldn’t be such a cheapskate lol


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 21, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> I didn’t because they are 200 per pack. Double what all the others are at 100 per pack. Maybe I shouldn’t be such a cheapskate lol


I just got packs of the tk x t1000 and gonna hope for a tk leaner


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 21, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> I just got packs of the tk x t1000 and gonna hope for a tk leaner


I snagged a pack of WiFi x TK. Hoping for a TK leaner as well


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 21, 2022)

Kp sunshine said:


> Did you get Tk S1’s? Nothing but heaters I hear


I may have to just bite the bullet and order a pack if they are worth every bit of the 200. Still a good price…


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jun 21, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> I may have to just bite the bullet and order a pack if they are worth every bit of the 200. Still a good price…


Order direct and you’ll get hooked up with freebies. He’s definitely generous.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jun 21, 2022)

Jim Haddar said:


> Has anyone else tried to grow Bully Sticks?


Bully sticks is my favorite cross from him so far! I liked the 2 seeds of 5150 x tk and 2 seeds of 677 x tk I ran every bit as much as any of the 21 tks1s I ran. They were more consistent. And are cheaper.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 22, 2022)

Kp sunshine said:


> Order direct and you’ll get hooked up with freebies. He’s definitely generous.


When you order direct, does he seal the packs? Reason I ask is someone is willing to trade me a pack of TK s1 but says it never came sealed from purchasing direct


----------



## Spindle818 (Jun 22, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> When you order direct, does he seal the packs? Reason I ask is someone is willing to trade me a pack of TK s1 but says it never came sealed from purchasing direct


Mine were all sealed


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 22, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> I snagged a pack of WiFi x TK. Hoping for a TK leaner as well


Getting a Wifi leaner wouldnt be so bad either lol. my wifi leaner of 3 Queens is one of my favorite cuts in the garden. Ultra greasy with classic skunky funky OG/ kushy terps with the added frost and bag appeal of the white. branches get so heavy in late flower they damn near touch the floor


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 22, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Getting a Wifi leaner wouldnt be so bad either lol. my wifi leaner of 3 Queens is one of my favorite cuts in the garden. Ultra greasy with classic skunky funky OG/ kushy terps with the added frost and bag appeal of the white. branches get so heavy in late flower they damn near touch the floor


Sounds nice! Gotta love those Kushy terps. Speaking of The White, I also snagged a pack of The White x Apple Fritter.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 22, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> When you order direct, does he seal the packs? Reason I ask is someone is willing to trade me a pack of TK s1 but says it never came sealed from purchasing direct


every pack Ive gotten was sealed


----------



## THCbreeder (Jun 22, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> When you order direct, does he seal the packs? Reason I ask is someone is willing to trade me a pack of TK s1 but says it never came sealed from purchasing direct


Whoever said they don’t come sealed is lying to you and probably switched out seeds… I would not trust them. Better off ordering your own pack and it will be sealed. Don’t trust anyone who says they don’t come sealed.. I’ve gotten 20 packs recently and All of them AALLLL OF THEM were sealed. As stated above, he’s more than generous with freebies when ordering directly from.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jun 22, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> When you order direct, does he seal the packs? Reason I ask is someone is willing to trade me a pack of TK s1 but says it never came sealed from purchasing direct


Yes everything is legit. I sent cash registered mail($14) and was in my hand 9 days later. I ordered from a company in BC the same day and paid by etransfer and it took 14 days. He sent me Wedding cake x Urkle Tk 5150 x Urkle and Old Family Purple as freebies. $350 US to buy those and I got (3) 5 packs fallen soldiers and (2) 3 packs and a pack of reg pack of PCK.
Some guys call the fallen soldiers floor beans but that’s because they already have too much to grow and don’t want to grow something unknown with limited space.


----------



## Paddletail (Jun 22, 2022)

Floor beans simply means they fell on the floor during harvest/drying/shucking. They came from a run all using same pollen donor but don't know which they fell from.


----------



## Spindle818 (Jun 22, 2022)

My mendo purps fallen soldiers were some of the nicest plants I have received. No idea what they were but they were all really good


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Jun 22, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> I didn’t because they are 200 per pack. Double what all the others are at 100 per pack. Maybe I shouldn’t be such a cheapskate lol


It’s worth the 200 a pack!!!


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Jun 22, 2022)

Don't sleep on the Fallen Soldier beans. I had a Lemon Party x Fallen Soldier last year end up being one of the biggest and most vibrant plants.
If I had to guess what the Fallen Soldier was I would say Bubba Kush. It just grew like the old Bubba plants I was used to in like 2008. Straight butter-ball plants that grow as wide as they do tall.

I also had a Purple Indica x Fallen Soldier that was GOOOORRRGEOUS


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 22, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> I’m pretty sure there are two different cuts of wedding cake:
> 
> (1) cherry pie x gsc aka “pink cookies” aka “birthday cake” (jungle boys) https://jungleboysofficial.com/product/wedding-cake/
> 
> ...


That JB link is a scam page and not accurate. The JB cut is the Triangle Mint 23. 
Birthday Cake is different and most likely pre-dates the WC. My buddy visited me from Oregon a while back and had brought a bunch of Birthday Cake Live resin and said it was GSC X Cherry Pie. I think people just get the two strain names mixed up because they both end in cake, and some people just call Wedding Cake "Cake"


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 22, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> That JB link is a scam page and not accurate. The JB cut is the Triangle Mint 23.
> Birthday Cake is different and most likely pre-dates the WC. My buddy visited me from Oregon a while back and had brought a bunch of Birthday Cake Live resin and said it was GSC X Cherry Pie. I think people just get the two strain names mixed up because they both end in cake, and some people just call Wedding Cake "Cake"


wonder how many people would be able to tell the difference between them in a smoke test?


----------



## Landrace_NJ (Jun 22, 2022)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Bully sticks is my favorite cross from him so far! I liked the 2 seeds of 5150 x tk and 2 seeds of 677 x tk I ran every bit as much as any of the 21 tks1s I ran. They were more consistent. And are cheaper.


Love Legend! Might have to get my bully sticks wet. Did you pop all three? Description please


----------



## FrankiesHaze (Jun 22, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> every pack Ive gotten was sealed


Before the Mylar he used paper envelopes with a sticker as the proof of seal


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jun 22, 2022)

Landrace_NJ said:


> Love Legend! Might have to get my bully sticks wet. Did you pop all three? Description please


I’ve ran 6 so far. 3 one round 3 another. That first round one of the 3 was in top 3 out of 50 seeds the next run I’d say they were 3 of the top 5 out of 50. If not THE top 3.. Description is dank ass og and chemdawg and even sour diesel terps that coat your mouth and leave you retarded.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 23, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> wonder how many people would be able to tell the difference between them in a smoke test?


 people familiar with wedding cake cut would be able to tell, but they are the minority. Wedding cake has a pretty distinct flavor. Birthday cake is probably lesser known because it is not as good.


----------



## Landrace_NJ (Jun 23, 2022)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I’ve ran 6 so far. 3 one round 3 another. That first round one of the 3 was in top 3 out of 50 seeds the next run I’d say they were 3 of the top 5 out of 50. If not THE top 3.. Description is dank ass og and chemdawg and even sour diesel terps that coat your mouth and leave you retarded.


Hot damn! Mine are getting wet tonight! Haha! Thanks


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jun 23, 2022)

I got an awesome spear cola pheno out of my 5150 tk s1 .every single pheno is great but this one seems special .


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 23, 2022)

Finished up my CSI Sherbert S1's, Sherbert x Purple Urkle, and Sherbert Fallen Soldiers grows.
The Sherbert S1's were easily the stars of the show.
3 of the 7 grown, showed very similar traits to the original clone only Sherbert, which I was in possession of for several years before losing her.
Since I was indeed trying to replace the clone only I was happy to see how much those three leaned towards mom.
The rest were a mix bagged, showing off different, and varying depths of the gene pool.
The majority of them had a very strong, and undeniable, grapefruit odor.
My keeper smells just like momma Sherbert though, lemony citrus, pussy, and weed.


----------



## Jim Haddar (Jun 25, 2022)

I think this is a re-vegging Bully Sticks clone. I forgot to label it when I cut it so we just named it Mystery Plant and used it in an attempt to breed. If I didn’t know it was cannabis I would think it was some other species because the leaves don’t look anything like what I am used to seeing.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 26, 2022)

Who’s tried Gator Bait (TK x Chem 91)?


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 26, 2022)

People gonna dig the headband triangle. Cannasuer yields, but a 2.5 hr trip, mine taste like that metallic thinner, with a slight rank chem? Don’t hit right off, but then comes on. One of them glance at clock and get to doing something, glance back a minute later, cept it’s 2 hrs later and you didn’t reach for bowl once. In a good way, almost feels like taking a strong pill instead of smoking, no shit, fort a lil bit, that deep effect level I mean. Recommend for good meds.


----------



## Paddletail (Jun 26, 2022)

I ran TK, Bubblegum, and D crosses (just1 of each) knowing that the TK was going to be the best and I would probably go for the D cross 2nd. I was wrong. The bubblegum was a beast that took over and beat the others up a little and are the jars I go to over and over of the 12 strains that run.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 26, 2022)

His gg4 x bg is really good Also


----------



## angelhead (Jun 26, 2022)

I'm running Sherbert x Chem D now. They are just getting into flower.


----------



## ManofTREE (Jun 26, 2022)

So many awesome options to choose from with csi. Personally have his bubba x wedding cake outdoor as well as bday cake x chem d. Cheers


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Jun 29, 2022)

Just hopping in here hoping that someone has an answer for me. Ordered some chem d × old family purple/t-1000 and some wifi43 × gsc straight through the csi website. Stoked. The money arrived on Friday, June 17th. I just got 2 emails on June 27. One says "Your humboldt order is now complete. We have finished processing your order." The next email just gives me an invoice number. Am I to assume it hasn't yet shipped and I will also get a tacking number? Or should I just keep an eye on the mailbox as it is most likely already in transit. I unfortunately just got what I think was a scam message about missing a delivery, so I am just mildly losing my mind over here. Thanks in advance to anyone who know how it goes down.


----------



## FrostyKarma (Jun 29, 2022)

I think you will get one more email that says something like, "Note added to your Humboldt CSI order..."

That one will have tracking. It might be a few days after the one that says your order is complete.


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Jun 29, 2022)

You are a Saint. Thanks so much.


----------



## FrostyKarma (Jun 29, 2022)

PapaSlick76 said:


> You are a Saint. Thanks so much.


You are most welcome. A lot of folks here have been through the excitement and emotions of ordering beans. I think you made some great selections as well.


----------



## FrostyKarma (Jun 29, 2022)

Anyone out there run CSI's Big Sur Holy x Triangle?


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 29, 2022)

No but I’m trimming some zkittles x uk cheese and the smell is out of this world. It’s like two smells fighting with each other between fruity and sweet to spoiled milk? Kind of stomach turning but in a good way


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 29, 2022)

It’s crazy every time I finish some plants from this guy they’re so above expectations that as I’m trimming or smoking find myself shopping for more on his site knowing damn well I got enough seeds for a lifetime


----------



## Spindle818 (Jun 29, 2022)

FrostyKarma said:


> Anyone out there run CSI's Big Sur Holy x Triangle?


I heard him in an interview say that anything the Big Sur hits is super dank and better than a lot of more popular crosses


----------



## FrostyKarma (Jun 29, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> It’s crazy every time I finish some plants from this guy they’re so above expectations that as I’m trimming or smoking find myself shopping for more on his site knowing damn well I got enough seeds for a lifetime


I hear you, I rarely make it through a grow without finding some beans I must have.


----------



## FrostyKarma (Jun 29, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> I heard him in an interview say that anything the Big Sur hits is super dank and better than a lot of more popular crosses


I recall that as well. I have a big sur x tk going that has a very strong smell that is hard to describe. Maybe eucalyptus and gasoline. Looks like it will go at least 70 days. Has a stronger frame than triangle and buds are a bit longer and spear shaped compared to what I usually see out of triangle.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jun 30, 2022)

forbidden fruit s1 day 57 loud as hell, orange peel berries that burns your nose, they are a bitch to clone i only have 3 backed up out of 7


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 30, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> forbidden fruit s1 day 57 loud as hell, orange peel berries that burns your nose, they are a bitch to clone i only have 3 backed up out of 7
> View attachment 5156814
> View attachment 5156815View attachment 5156816View attachment 5156817View attachment 5156818


Those look fantastic! Glad I have a pack of these!


----------



## insulintype1 (Jun 30, 2022)

Pupelle said:


> View attachment 5006647
> Humboldt Snow S1. Super fire. Smelled like a drunk chick at a party, like beer and perfume mix.


I heard in his PotCast Interview ep15 that he thinks the Snow is Fairfax 4 way. Which would make sense as the smell was very perfume skunk to me. And the Pheno of 4way I grew from bag seed back in the day was a short squat little indica plant.


----------



## slacker140 (Jun 30, 2022)

Are there any current discount codes for csi's website?


----------



## Spindle818 (Jun 30, 2022)

Try Springclean22


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 30, 2022)

T1000


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 30, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> Try Springclean22


Expired


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 1, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> Are there any current discount codes for csi's website?


I wonder if he will have a 4th of July sale?


----------



## Dank Budz (Jul 1, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> I wonder if he will have a 4th of July sale?


I'm wondering that as well, I've been wanting to try buying direct from him for awhile


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 1, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> I'm wondering that as well, I've been wanting to try buying direct from him for awhile


I’ve read that he’s a very generous guy so I’ll be ordering direct from now on too


----------



## Dank Budz (Jul 1, 2022)

Too impatient, ended up grabbing the last 3 packs of T1000 x zkittlez


----------



## Dank Budz (Jul 1, 2022)

Anyone who's ordered from him mind helping me out? I don't want to send cash so I was going with a money order but how do I send a "blank" money order? Have never sent one but I thought you had to have the person's name on it and all that so it's harder for someone else to steal and cash. Also do you guys just send it with a flat priority envelope so you get tracking or mail it? Sorry for blowing the tread up


----------



## blobbo (Jul 1, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Anyone who's ordered from him mind helping me out? I don't want to send cash so I was going with a money order but how do I send a "blank" money order? Have never sent one but I thought you had to have the person's name on it and all that so it's harder for someone else to steal and cash. Also do you guys just send it with a flat priority envelope so you get tracking or mail it? Sorry for blowing the tread up


Blank money order or cash are fine if you order direct from csi


----------



## Spindle818 (Jul 1, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Anyone who's ordered from him mind helping me out? I don't want to send cash so I was going with a money order but how do I send a "blank" money order? Have never sent one but I thought you had to have the person's name on it and all that so it's harder for someone else to steal and cash. Also do you guys just send it with a flat priority envelope so you get tracking or mail it? Sorry for blowing the tread up


I used one of those small usps boxes and sent cash. He sent twice as many packs as I ordered. I was nervous about sending cash as well, but it was more than worth it.


----------



## Dank Budz (Jul 1, 2022)

Well think I did everything correctly and sent the money order, time will tell


----------



## Spindle818 (Jul 1, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Well think I did everything correctly and sent the money order, time will tell


You won’t be disappointed. Some of his freebies have been absolute fire


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 1, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> You won’t be disappointed. Some of his freebies have been absolute fire


I’ve been told not to sleep on his Fallen Soldiers. It’s awesome that he can tell you the pollen donor with them.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 1, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Well think I did everything correctly and sent the money order, time will tell


Just go to a store/gas station that sales money orders or post office. Get it for the amount you want. Put it in envelope and mail it.


----------



## insulintype1 (Jul 1, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just go to a store/gas station that sales money orders or post office. Get it for the amount you want. Put it in envelope and mail it.


Anyone remember the old days? You'd send cash to Canada, NL or the UK and pray for like 2 months.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jul 1, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> Anyone remember the old days? You'd send cash to Canada, NL or the UK and pray for like 2 months.


Attitude in ‘08? Mr. Pepperidge Farm remembers…. *cough* DNA when they had actual dank? The skunk train they ran? Super Lemon Haze and Hawaiian Snow from the GHS colored seed packs that actually had AMAZING phenos? Wish I knew then what I know now. I’d have so many good seed finds backed up and crossed. I’d be smoking phenos I miss dearly that just don’t pop up anymore.


----------



## insulintype1 (Jul 1, 2022)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Attitude in ‘08? Mr. Pepperidge Farm remembers…. *cough* DNA when they had actual ? The skunk train they ran? Super Lemon Haze and Hawaiian Snow from the GHS colored seed packs that actually had AMAZING phenos? Wish I knew then what I know now. I’d have so many good seed finds backed up and crossed. I’d be smoking phenos I miss dearly that just don’t pop up anymore.


longest I've waited for a coffee cup..


----------



## Spindle818 (Jul 1, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> Anyone remember the old days? You'd send cash to Canada, NL or the UK and pray for like 2 months.


Surprisingly Marc Emery had a pretty quick turn around in the early nineties. I can’t remember the name of his seedbamk, but I found it in a magazine. The NL x Mighty mite was one of my all time favorite strains


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 1, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> Anyone remember the old days? You'd send cash to Canada, NL or the UK and pray for like 2 months.


Oh yeah. Where it takes so long you forgot you even ordered them and you get surprised 3 months later when they show.


----------



## F_T_P! (Jul 2, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> Anyone remember the old days? You'd send cash to Canada, NL or the UK and pray for like 2 months.


Even if your beans showed up you had a 50/50 chance of them being what you ordered.


----------



## FrostyKarma (Jul 2, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> Surprisingly Marc Emery had a pretty quick turn around in the early nineties. I can’t remember the name of his seedbamk, but I found it in a magazine. The NL x Mighty mite was one of my all time favorite strains


The Mighty Might brings back memories. I was so fascinated by that strain back in the day. And to what the others are saying... the wait from Emery back in the day was unbearable. Made us so paranoid until the order arrived.


----------



## sadboy92 (Jul 2, 2022)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Chem 4 x Chem D seed in dirt 12/21 7/7 popped 3 didn't make the cut View attachment 5074740


how'd the chem 4 x chem d mashup turn out?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 2, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> how'd the chem 4 x chem d mashup turn out?


Sounds like a potent mashup


----------



## fatAngel (Jul 2, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Anyone who's ordered from him mind helping me out? I don't want to send cash so I was going with a money order but how do I send a "blank" money order? Have never sent one but I thought you had to have the person's name on it and all that so it's harder for someone else to steal and cash. Also do you guys just send it with a flat priority envelope so you get tracking or mail it? Sorry for blowing the tread up


You can go to your local grocery store and ask for a money order. Tell them how much you want it for and you can pay with cash or card. 

They print the money order for you and then you just leave it as is. Blank is just not filling anything out.

You can send priority for tracking but you can also send first class and it will have tracking and be cheaper.

If you buy your postage online from pirate ship you can save money on shipping and then you can print the label yourself and just drop it in the drop box and not wait in line at the post office.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 2, 2022)

fatAngel said:


> You can go to your local grocery store and ask for a money order. Tell them how much you want it for and you can pay with cash or card.
> 
> They print the money order for you and then you just leave it as is. Blank is just not filling anything out.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure he already sent the order


----------



## Dank Budz (Jul 2, 2022)

fatAngel said:


> You can go to your local grocery store and ask for a money order. Tell them how much you want it for and you can pay with cash or card.
> 
> They print the money order for you and then you just leave it as is. Blank is just not filling anything out.
> 
> ...


That was explained very well, I appreciate the time it took to write out, yeah I got it figured out but tyvm, some extra tips for next time


----------



## Pupelle (Jul 2, 2022)

You can just send cash directly, way easier. No need to change it to a money order, makes it more work for everyone imo


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 2, 2022)

Anyone that has been looking at the “Air Force One (Obama x Trump)” at a discount price, BDSC has it on sale from $500 down to $350! 3 packs left.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 2, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Anyone that has been looking at the “Air Force One (Obama x Trump)” at a discount price, BDSC has it on sale from $500 down to $350! 3 packs left.


crazy. id try my luck and save a few hundred dollars with secret service (trump x obama)


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 2, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> crazy. id try my luck and save a few hundred dollars with secret service (trump x obama)


That would be great but it’s all sold out


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 2, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> That would be great but it’s all sold out











Secret Service


Trump1000 x Obama Basically the reverse genetics of the popular AF1. This stuff is frosty! We ran one lousy bean for our test run. Imagine a pack....




foundingfathersgenetics.com


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 3, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> That would be great but it’s all sold out


I can vouch for Secret Service. Ran it last winter and every plant was great. For $60 it’s a steal!!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 3, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> Secret Service
> 
> 
> Trump1000 x Obama Basically the reverse genetics of the popular AF1. This stuff is frosty! We ran one lousy bean for our test run. Imagine a pack....
> ...


Thanks for the link


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 3, 2022)

Anyone have any experience reveging with all the lower leaves yellow except budsites. I was to lazy to clone this run but I found an insane pheno from my 5150 tk and I dont want to lose it.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 3, 2022)

Northeastbudz said:


> Anyone have any experience reveging with all the lower leaves yellow except budsites. I was to lazy to clone this run but I found an insane pheno from my 5150 tk and I dont want to lose it.


Switch her back to 18/6 and hope she starts to reveg. Nothing else you can do


----------



## F_T_P! (Jul 3, 2022)

Northeastbudz said:


> Anyone have any experience reveging with all the lower leaves yellow except budsites. I was to lazy to clone this run but I found an insane pheno from my 5150 tk and I dont want to lose it.


Just dim lights and reduce waterings/feeding. I think 18/6 is better than 24hr especially if plant is not 100.


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 3, 2022)

Northeastbudz said:


> Anyone have any experience reveging with all the lower leaves yellow except budsites. I was to lazy to clone this run but I found an insane pheno from my 5150 tk and I dont want to lose it.


Could see about tissue culture also but don’t know a lot about that


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 3, 2022)

Thanks guys, im going to switch her back to 18/6 and hope for the best the plant is healthy but the lowers are yelloing with a week and a half left im going to leave a bunch of budsites there still nice and green.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 3, 2022)

Northeastbudz said:


> Anyone have any experience reveging with all the lower leaves yellow except budsites. I was to lazy to clone this run but I found an insane pheno from my 5150 tk and I dont want to lose it.


If you search the forum’s on here there’s some very smart people who know what they’re doing with a re veg. We could all give you some advice but might not be the best advice. Post a new thread asking and you’ll get help.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 3, 2022)

Kp sunshine said:


> If you search the forum’s on here there’s some very smart people who know what they’re doing with a re veg. We could all give you some advice but might not be the best advice. Post a new thread asking and you’ll get help.


Thanks im definitely going to give that a shot


----------



## F_T_P! (Jul 3, 2022)

Kp sunshine said:


> If you search the forum’s on here there’s some very smart people who know what they’re doing with a re veg. We could all give you some advice but might not be the best advice. Post a new thread asking and you’ll get help.


It's not rocket science.


----------



## YardG (Jul 3, 2022)

Leave a few of the lower bud sites when you're ready to chop the rest of the plant. Depends on the plant but it may take some patience in 18/6 for the plant to start revegging.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 3, 2022)

Northeastbudz said:


> Anyone have any experience reveging with all the lower leaves yellow except budsites. I was to lazy to clone this run but I found an insane pheno from my 5150 tk and I dont want to lose it.


I'd dig up the central root mass, transplant that into a fresh container of dirt, and water.
When I've left a plant in the same dirt for re-vegging, that it was also flowered in, its been a crap shoot.
When I transplant her into some fresh dirt my re-veg success rate goes up substantially.
I recently saved a great Cherry Pie S1 this way and have a Sherbert S1 successfully going through the same process now.
I believe it has a lot to do with the pH levels of the used soil and lack of sufficient nutrients left therein.
Make sure to mist those lower yellow leaves, and bud sites, multiple times a day during the re-veg.

Also, once I'm done re-vegging, I take cuttings from her to make new moms/clones of, and then cull the original plant.


----------



## Freshbakd (Jul 3, 2022)

Northeastbudz said:


> Thanks im definitely going to give that a shot


Don't know what size you flowered in but as the guy above said new soil will help. I've been told up pot will help reveg.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 3, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> Don't know what size you flowered in but as the guy above said new soil will help. I've been told up pot will help reveg.


I will try up potting it is in 1 gallon of coco I have a couple others to reveg but there still green


----------



## Pupelle (Jul 3, 2022)

For a reveg, the more healthy growth you still have, the better your chances. The earlier in bloom too, but it can be done at the end. Like others said, transplanting when you move it back into veg helps a lot. If you're using chemicals switch to veg feed. If you're in organics the transplant into something fresh and strong like sohum soil works real well.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jul 4, 2022)

pine tar kush day 61 harvest, nanners in the tops, this is the whole plant haha, it’s a rat nest, i don’t blame the plant so much i reveged it halfwhay then put it back into flower and the pine tar kushes definitely hated that the most. it’s purple, it smells like sweet green melon


----------



## venom#kc (Jul 4, 2022)

reveg=roots trimming, little pot, new soil, roots fertilizer, little water

maybe i did 300 and 99.99% ok


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 4, 2022)

I like flowering tester seeds in 6 inch pots for this reason … if it’s a keeper … they are very easy to reveg and take up minimal space … no need to waste space taking cuts beforehand. Smaller plants are harder to overwater in the reveg … that’s the only problem you’ll ever have to deal with… other than that it’s so simple


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 4, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> It's not rocket science.


You didn’t offer up any advice on your reveg technique to help


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 4, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> I like flowering tester seeds in 6 inch pots for this reason … if it’s a keeper … they are very easy to reveg and take up minimal space … no need to waste space taking cuts beforehand. Smaller plants are harder to overwater in the reveg … that’s the only problem you’ll ever have to deal with… other than that it’s so simple


That was the plan , I did them in 1 gallon pots of coco I was just concerned because the lower fans all yellowed .I usually take clones but I did I decent size pheno hunt after having to start from scratch from getting a clone that infested me with root aphids .


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 4, 2022)

I really appreciate the help everyone thanks again.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 4, 2022)

I'm going to post pictures of this 5150 tk pheno I found when I harvest pictures under hps are basically useless. I think it is truly unique it looks nothing like the rest and has it all ultra fat buds covered in frost strong branches the terps are very unique to it has the piney og smell but with a sweetness it's hard to explain like a sweet smelling og, the rest are your typical gassy pine every single plant would be worth running again but this one truly stands out.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jul 4, 2022)

Northeastbudz said:


> I'm going to post pictures of this 5150 tk pheno I found when I harvest pictures under hps are basically useless. I think it is truly unique it looks nothing like the rest and has it all ultra fat buds covered in frost strong branches the terps are very unique to it has the piney og smell but with a sweetness it's hard to explain like a sweet smelling og, the rest are your typical gassy pine every single plant would be worth running again but this one truly stands out.


Sweet you say? Probably not the keeper IME


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 4, 2022)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Sweet you say? Probably not the keeper IME


It's loud and frosty and the biggest yielder we will see soon


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jul 5, 2022)

revegging just takes soooo long, i've done it many times, but now i avoid it if i can


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Jul 5, 2022)

*Maui Wowie X Purple Urkle #1 - Tall Pheno*



*Maui Wowie x Purple Urkle #2 - Short Pheno *



Two different seed plants popped. Murkle #1 is super tall and has a main shoot that is really impressive. Had I not known the seed pack was feminized I would have guessed it a male plant due to it's vertical growth. Even after topping she still wanted to reach for the sun. She has some really beautiful fan leaves and looks like she will be a great outdoor candidate. A very very hardy seed plant that I think is bennifiting from the new hybrid vigor. 

Early in veg I was scared that Murkle #2 was not going to be worthy of going outdoors. She stayed 14-16cm tall while everyone else grew into 26-34 inches after transplanting outdoors. She was already a bit of a runt and got topped 2 nodes below her sister plant. After the topping is when she really started to take off horizontally and become a decent little bush. I am thankful I kept her in the pot now that I see her flourishing, because I had a T-1000 x Runtz sitting in a 2 Gallon pot on the side waiting to go in her spot. 

Both plants early in veg didn't have much smell, after transplant got established and they started loving life I was getting a smell from the stem rub that was close to spicy fruit and hash. Which I think has to be the Maui influence because I checked 3 other Urkle crosses in my garden and none of those had the spice hash smell, but both Maui hybrids did. 

Just today when I went out to water and pluck some lower fan leaves, both Murkle plants REEKED of hashy pineapple. Something happened to where now the spice is more hash and the fruit is more pineapple and I'm all for it. Can't wait to see what comes from these two ladies.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Jul 7, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> how'd the chem 4 x chem d mashup turn out?


It was great big yielder cloned easy and is a vigorous grower long lasting high just want that sour d gassy smell I was looking for


----------



## YardG (Jul 7, 2022)

Got some Fallen Soldier beans wet this afternoon, Ruthless Runtz and Wedding Cake.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jul 7, 2022)

few forbidden fruit s1, i put pictures of the duds in there too, 3 of 'em out of 7

vigorous as hell not what i was expecting from inbred s1 seeds, these plants rock and fucking reek!!!


----------



## Spindle818 (Jul 7, 2022)

In what way we’re they duds?


----------



## keifcake (Jul 7, 2022)

Notsodogs headband x Triangle Kush 

Flash on and flash off, the buds of 3 different plants, 2 more are due to be chopped. 

These have been in the jar just long enough to burn well in a joint, maybe 3 weeks. 

During flower and in the jar, none of them are exceptionally terpy, and what you are able to pick up are typical Chem scents, very kushy smelling. Today is the 1st day I've sampled any, and what it lacks in loudness it makes up for in effect / potency. 
A bit of a creeper, and hits you in the head! One was very smooth, the second made me cough a few times. 

Not the most vigorous, which is to be expected with headband basically being a backcross to an earlier generation. The biggest difference in appearance and smells between the 5 plants are bud structure, a couple are more fluffy / airy, and the others are nice, not overly dense, kush nuggets.


----------



## angelhead (Jul 8, 2022)

keifcake said:


> Notsodogs headband x Triangle Kush
> 
> Flash on and flash off, the buds of 3 different plants, 2 more are due to be chopped.
> 
> ...


That's super exciting.

I'm gonna run Notso LA/Headband x D next. I cannot wait.


----------



## keifcake (Jul 8, 2022)

angelhead said:


> That's super exciting.
> 
> I'm gonna run Notso LA/Headband x D next. I cannot wait.


Nice! I'm considering getting the Headband x Bubblegum


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jul 8, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


>





H0LLYW00D said:


>





H0LLYW00D said:


>


@Spindle818 so.. these are the "duds" maybe that's not the right word but they are just underpermorming smaller weird or don't smell strong, i got 4 great ones to select from, but you know... they don't all clone easy, but yeah one pack of s1 and you're good to go with the FFs


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jul 8, 2022)

and i got one more pine tar kush alive, same plant right here different tops, weird little fuckers, the flavor of those cut at day 60ish is... sweet tiger balm!


----------



## BongChoi (Jul 8, 2022)

The Lemon Tree x UK Cheese that I posted here last year just keeps surprising me. Initially I wasn't that excited about it because it smelled so lemon and floral(subsequently left the bag alone for a while) but now it smokes so smooth and has a berry thing going on in the back of the flavor/smell very similar to the cheese we got 15 or so years ago. Strong flavor through a whole joint. It is a really nice change from kush or chem hybrids


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Jul 8, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> and i got one more pine tar kush alive, same plant right here different tops, weird little fuckers, the flavor of those cut at day 60ish is... sweet tiger balm!


Interesting plant, the bottom pic looks almost like it was trying to reveg with all those little wild leaves. Or its a strange foxtail/finger phenotype that throws leaf off it as well. The top photo looks like it would be way easier to trim up. It's always interesting when cola's of the same plant are super diverse. The Living Dead girl I posted a few days ago had that trait, each cola was it's own unique canvas.

The two Pine Tar Kush seeds I popped last year where super interesting. The fan leaves look very similar, not super fat but not super skinny sativa leaves either. The bud size/formations can't be judged here because the male/female grew in the same 65 gallon pot and she was covered head to toe in pollen. Every inch of bud is basically seed on her, and she provided SUPER dark almost black seeds and none of the other PTK crosses i made showed this. The male was very pine forward & Purple/pink. The female was RAUNCHY Mint/Eucalyptus/Spearmint/Anise/Fingernail Polish and stayed green till the last week of flower it showed a very light purple on the sugar leaf tips. Her smell when I crack the bag is almost like paint thinner it's super weird.


View attachment 5160395View attachment 5160413


----------



## Dank Budz (Jul 9, 2022)

So how long does it usually take to get an update on the shipping info? The payment arrived 4 days ago now, I've emailed him tracking # around 6-7 days ago, and haven't received a response about payment received. I'm spoiled from jbc I guess lol


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 9, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> So how long does it usually take to get an update on the shipping info? The payment arrived 4 days ago now, I've emailed him tracking # around 6-7 days ago, and haven't received a response about payment received. I'm spoiled from jbc I guess lol


From what I hear, you’ll be very happy even though his communication is subpar. I sent my payment snail mail. I can wait lol.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 9, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> So how long does it usually take to get an update on the shipping info? The payment arrived 4 days ago now, I've emailed him tracking # around 6-7 days ago, and haven't received a response about payment received. I'm spoiled from jbc I guess lol


Chill bro he’s probably on vacation


----------



## Dank Budz (Jul 9, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Chill bro he’s probably on vacation


I'm chill, just first time jitters is all


----------



## Dank Budz (Jul 9, 2022)

Also I got an email like 20 mins after making this post lol


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 9, 2022)

Like said before it’s well worth the wait


----------



## keifcake (Jul 9, 2022)

So, the pheno with the airiest buds have more body to the smoke, the denser ones are a far superior smoke, with one being slightly better than the other with creating that head pressure


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Jul 10, 2022)

*Small veg update on 6 of the 13 ladies in the plot this year:

Zkittlez x Purple Urkle 

Maui Wowie x Purple Urkle #1

Pure OG Kush x Chemdog 91 (left) 
Humboldt's Most Wanted (right) 

Savage Purple x Girl Scout Cookies

Albert Walker x Bubblegum 
*

Couple of these plants are showing great outdoor potential. When I pop seeds I'm usually searching for Phenotypes/Genotypes that work well for my specific little area. I like a balance between potent medicine and an easy outdoor plant that doesn't fuss much. Some plants just work outdoor and are super easy, and some just lose the fight outdoors from day 1. Over the years: Kush hybrids have seemingly been my easiest/favorite plants to date. Something about a 70/30 or 60/40 dominate Indica hybrid that isn't SUPER purple but just has hints/swaths of purple in her bud. Thinking back over the years my favorite #1 plant in the plot where always kush genetics: Candy Kush, Whitefire OG x Tahoe, Bubba Kush, Black Cherry Soda, Cream, Red Cream, OG Kush, Platinum OG. All of these plants where potent smoke, and easy to grow.

Maui x Urkle #1 is such a thick beast I probably won't have to use a secondary external cage on her. The branches are thick and strong which is a trait I look for. I get a heavy amount of wind and a decent amount of rain the first two weeks of October that make thin/weak branches snap easily. Walker x Bubblegum is showing a really nice formation to her budding sites and structure, she also literally smells like ballpark gum right now when I brush up against her.

The Savage Purple x GSC AND the Humboldt's Most Wanted both have high potential too, at first both ladies where showing some traits of being heavily Indica. Every stem/branch is so fat and she stayed very low to the ground after topping. However, after a few weeks of veg and cleaning of the internal growth I'm starting to see some spaced out nodes and lankier bud sites and both are going to bush out a bit more. Which I'm happy to see because in the past I've noticed I like the golf-ball nugget kush type plants over the long donkey dick cola hash plant type nugs.

For contrast: I have a Do-si-dos X Obama Kush from Founding Fathers that is just staying pure Indica, she isn't getting tall and every branch/stem on her is like a sausage link. The node spacing is so short shes probably going to be bud stacked ontop of bud stacked ontop of bud, and she just doesn't wana bush/spread out after topping. Acting very similar to the Deep Chunks I topped last year (Never top your deep chunks by the way lol just let them christmas tree out)

Zkittlez x Purple Urkle (im calling her Zurkle for now, I got dibs on that name lol). Great plant structure, much like the Savage x GSC she started off super indica and short/bushy but now is starting to get some air into that inner growth. This plant I have high hopes for.


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Jul 10, 2022)

Two more plants to update. The smallest two in the garden this year but for sure not the least of the genetics selected. 

*Z-1000 #7 (akaTrumps Candy #7 = Zkittlez x T-1000 special selection) x Forbidden Fruit


Triangle Kush x Big Sur Holy Weed *

Edit: the white specceling you see at the bottom of some plants/foliage is just water soluble food grade diatomaceous earth that was sprayed on the plants/pots to deter any ant/aphid/thrips.

When I topped the Big Sur x TK at about 18 inches tall, I got the most amazing smell of mixed vibrant fruits, especially when I rubbed the topped shoot in my hand. She's the shortest plant in the plot this year and is showing the slowest growth/vigor but honestly this plant right here might end up being one of my favorites. There is something about the runt plants in every years run that has a real special quality to it. This TK x Sur plant has high potential in my opinion just judging from her lanky node spacing, how much "air" there is within her internal growth, and how she's not super vigorous in her growth but is showing no defects or defienancies, she's just happy being a bit smaller/shorter. 

The Z-1000 x Forbidden fruit also had an INTENSE floral smell of berries and fruit when I topped her. Both the TK x Sur and the Z-1000 x FF made me say outloud "I have to clone these two" when I got those smells/profiles from topping. Everything I have heard coming from Trumps Candy or Z-1000 has been really good, some cats on the Founding Fathers forum say all of their Z-1000 x Obama plants where worthy of being keepers. Another plant that doesn't have a deficiency, isn't showing anything wrong with her at all, she just enjoys being a smaller/shorter plant that doesn't bush outwards like everyone else. 

It's funny too because I could probably bring 100+ people down to my plot and say "you get to pick one plant to keep at the end of the year" and I'm willing to bet 99% of people would choose the Maui x Urkle #1 or the Pure OG x Chem 91 because of how big/beautiful/vibrant they are right now pushing 6ft. Where as I would be highly tempted to choose the TK x BSHW or the Z-1000 x FF. My instincts tell me those lanky smaller plants will provide some of my favorite smoke. Over the last 12 years of growing I have donned these type of plants "Squatting Kush's" and they always end up being my favorite, time and time again.


----------



## Dank Budz (Jul 11, 2022)

Beyond grateful, safe to say I know what I'm running next, I bought 3 T100xzkittlez


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 11, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Beyond grateful, safe to say I know what I'm running next, I bought 3 T100xzkittlezView attachment 5161835


Gotta love getting a $500 pack thrown in on the deal


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 11, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Gotta love getting a $500 pack thrown in on the deal


kinda insulting to someone who dropped mad $$$ for that lol


----------



## DEVGRU_420 (Jul 12, 2022)

Day 36 from seed.
5 Headband (notsodog) x Chemdog D
1 Sherbert x Wedding Cake (back left)
Following the Canna feed schedule on "Light Feeding."


----------



## MannyPacs (Jul 12, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> kinda insulting to someone who dropped mad $$$ for that lol


ya those $500 packs definitely have a dummy tax on them. Makes me happy to see them as freebies for some reason. Like winning a raffle or something


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jul 12, 2022)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> The female was RAUNCHY Mint/Eucalyptus/Spearmint/Anise/Fingernail Polish and stayed green till the last week of flower it showed a very light purple on the sugar leaf tips. Her smell when I crack the bag is almost like paint thinner it's super weird.


i feel you on that, that's how my pine tar kushes smell too kinda i describe it different but yeah i can see that, i'll post a smoke report when it's all good and cured but i don't think i'm keepeing any, it was cool to grow something different tho!


----------



## Cannabis Cat (Jul 13, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> I got a bunch of the lemon tree/lemon party crosses but after seeing the sherbert x Irene and lemon party x Irene I’m most excited about the sherb x lemon party. They both frost out the Irene a ton.



Did you ever get to try the Sherb X Lemon Party? I'm deciding what to buy from CSI for my first grow. Lemon Party and Sherb were the first to catch my attention, so I found your comment from last year while searching for what people had to say about them. I'm mostly looking for sativa dominant, limonene based strains. Which Lemon Party crosses should I try first? What other strains might I like the most? The journey begins! To anyone reading, I bless all of your current and future grows with all of my luck. May your yields be forever increasing in size and potency.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 13, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> ya those $500 packs definitely have a dummy tax on them. Makes me happy to see them as freebies for some reason. Like winning a raffle or something


fully agree. anything over $150 has a dummy tax imo


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 13, 2022)

Cannabis Cat said:


> Did you ever get to try the Sherb X Lemon Party? I'm deciding what to buy from CSI for my first grow. Lemon Party and Sherb were the first to catch my attention, so I found your comment from last year while searching for what people had to say about them. I'm mostly looking for sativa dominant, limonene based strains. Which Lemon Party crosses should I try first? What other strains might I like the most? The journey begins! To anyone reading, I bless all of your current and future grows with all of my luck. May your yields be forever increasing in size and potency.


Man I feel you I can’t wait till my next grow when I pop those wc x lp decided to do lp s1s instead I grew a hand full of his gear and everything has been bueno


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 13, 2022)

Cannabis Cat said:


> Did you ever get to try the Sherb X Lemon Party? I'm deciding what to buy from CSI for my first grow. Lemon Party and Sherb were the first to catch my attention, so I found your comment from last year while searching for what people had to say about them. I'm mostly looking for sativa dominant, limonene based strains. Which Lemon Party crosses should I try first? What other strains might I like the most? The journey begins! To anyone reading, I bless all of your current and future grows with all of my luck. May your yields be forever increasing in size and potency.


I’ve got a bunch of his lemon party crosses, running out a pack of his wedding cake x lemon tree right now. Should start flowering them In the next 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 14, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> I’ve got a bunch of his lemon party crosses, running out a pack of his wedding cake x lemon tree right now. Should start flowering them In the next 3-4 weeks.


 I’ll be tuned in


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Jul 14, 2022)

Cannabis Cat said:


> Did you ever get to try the Sherb X Lemon Party? I'm deciding what to buy from CSI for my first grow. Lemon Party and Sherb were the first to catch my attention, so I found your comment from last year while searching for what people had to say about them. I'm mostly looking for sativa dominant, limonene based strains. Which Lemon Party crosses should I try first? What other strains might I like the most? The journey begins! To anyone reading, I bless all of your current and future grows with all of my luck. May your yields be forever increasing in size and potency.


So far I have really enjoyed running Lemon Party S1's from CSI. I ran 4 S1 seeds last year in my outdoor setup. 3 leaned Indica, 1 leaned Sativa. All 4 had the craziest lemon terpene profiles i've ever smelled. I got Starburst yellow, Lemonhead Candy, Lemon Tea, Lemon Haze and many other smells. The indica dominate plants reminded me of Bubba Kush in her build/structure/bud formations. Not the strongest cannabis in the world, but very nice for joints/blunts and mellow smoking! 

Now when it comes to the Sativa Dominate seed, she's a bit of a different story.

One of the best, if not my favorite sativa leaning plant i've ever put in the ground.
I didn't really start paying attention to her until she was getting covered in frost. In the past decade of growing it has mostly been Indica's or Indica dominate hybrids in my plot. This was an absolute treat of a plant to have in the garden. Although the lanky thin branches made for some issues with weight and snapping branches during light rains, but it was a worthy trade-off for getting to play around and experience such a frosty sativa plant. 

She gave me serious haze/thai/hashplant vibes. When you crack the bag it smells like hot lemon tea. When you smoke the concentrates it's like Lemon with a very small hint of haze/hash. Another positive trait of this sativa leaner was not having to worry about budrot or mildew, she had all the breath-ability in the world and had no issues with aphids or ants like a few other plants in the garden did. Something about her natural defense I guess? 

Where this selection REALLY shines though is her terp profile and SUPER mellow high. It's easily the most unique Lemon smell i've ever encountered in a plant. And every single person I give flower or rosin that came from this plant they end up saying its their favorite.

This females insane resin production paired with her amazing terp flavors makes me want to isolate and hunt down a selection specifically for creating concentrates. The bubble rosin and dry sift rosin I am creating with her material tastes so damn good.


----------



## Cannabis Cat (Jul 14, 2022)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> So far I have really enjoyed running Lemon Party S1's from CSI. I ran 4 S1 seeds last year in my outdoor setup. 3 leaned Indica, 1 leaned Sativa. All 4 had the craziest lemon terpene profiles i've ever smelled. I got Starburst yellow, Lemonhead Candy, Lemon Tea, Lemon Haze and many other smells. The indica dominate plants reminded me of Bubba Kush in her build/structure/bud formations. Not the strongest cannabis in the world, but very nice for joints/blunts and mellow smoking!
> 
> Now when it comes to the Sativa Dominate seed, she's a bit of a different story.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this detailed reply! 
I think running a pack of Lemon Party S1’s might be what I attempt for my first grow. Looking for that sativa Lemon Party like the one you’re describing.


----------



## Burton79 (Jul 14, 2022)

Cannabis Cat said:


> Thanks for posting this detailed reply!
> I think running a pack of Lemon Party S1’s might be what I attempt for my first grow. Looking for that sativa Lemon Party like the one you’re describing.


If it is your first grow, just know that the Lemon Party S1 can be prone to major herms, at least indoors. Not sure if @lassenoutdoor18 experienced that outdoors. Worth it if you know what you are getting into, but for a first grow could be tricky. Not trying to talk you out of it... just a heads up.


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Jul 14, 2022)

Burton79 said:


> If it is your first grow, just know that the Lemon Party S1 can be prone to major herms, at least indoors. Not sure if @lassenoutdoor18 experienced that outdoors. Worth it if you know what you are getting into, but for a first grow could be tricky. Not trying to talk you out of it... just a heads up.


I had no herm issues with my Lemon Party plants outdoors. (I started the seeds indoors and vegged them for a few weeks before going outdoors with them)




Cannabis Cat said:


> Thanks for posting this detailed reply!
> I think running a pack of Lemon Party S1’s might be what I attempt for my first grow. Looking for that sativa Lemon Party like the one you’re describing.


No worries, hoping you find a sativa leaner like mine!


----------



## Cannabis Cat (Jul 14, 2022)

Burton79 said:


> If it is your first grow, just know that the Lemon Party S1 can be prone to major herms, at least indoors. Not sure if @lassenoutdoor18 experienced that outdoors. Worth it if you know what you are getting into, but for a first grow could be tricky. Not trying to talk you out of it... just a heads up.


Thanks for the warning about Lemon Party S1 being likely to herm compared to others. I’ve seen that mentioned in past threads. Not sure if I’ll try an easier strain first or not. I definitely still want to try it.

I’m still trying to decide what size tent to buy. I have a 5 plant limit, so if I flower 4 plants at a time in a 4x4, I can’t have much going in veg until flowering is done, which might not be ideal. If I want to do a “perpetual” grow where I start new plants vegging while others are flowering, that would have to be with maybe only 2 plants in veg and 2 in flower.
I feel like it’s worth it to always have both veg and flower going, (let me know if you don’t agree). Having two 2x4 tents is probably enough in that case, if I keep 2 in veg and 2 in flower. (Instead of flowering 4 at once and needing a 4x4 tent).

I’m in a small apartment. I could fit a 4x4 in my bedroom and a 2x4 in the closet, but it might be better to have two 2x4’s in my closet. Decisions! I have a closet that is 2’x8’x12’ that could easily fit two 2x4x5 tents. 5 plant limit sucks, but oh well!


----------



## Burton79 (Jul 14, 2022)

Cannabis Cat said:


> Thanks for the warning about Lemon Party S1 being likely to herm compared to others. I’ve seen that mentioned in past threads. Not sure if I’ll try an easier strain first or not. I definitely still want to try it.
> 
> I’m still trying to decide what size tent to buy. I have a 5 plant limit, so if I flower 4 plants at a time in a 4x4, I can’t have much going in veg until flowering is done, which might not be ideal. If I want to do a “perpetual” grow where I start new plants vegging while others are flowering, that would have to be with maybe only 2 plants in veg and 2 in flower.
> I feel like it’s worth it to always have both veg and flower going, (let me know if you don’t agree). Having two 2x4 tents is probably enough in that case, if I keep 2 in veg and 2 in flower. (Instead of flowering 4 at once and needing a 4x4 tent).
> ...


I think it is worth growing what you are excited about and what will be fun. Herms are easy enough to spot and remove, albeit never what you want to find. I have yet to have a herm plant I couldn't clean up and take all the way through.


----------



## Cannabis Cat (Jul 14, 2022)

Burton79 said:


> I think it is worth growing what you are excited about and what will be fun. Herms are easy enough to spot and remove, albeit never what you want to find. I have yet to have a herm plant I couldn't clean up and take all the way through.


That’s reassuring. Many people say to trash any seeds that herm though, so I’m still not sure! It’s good to hear that catching a herm early and removing can work out.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 14, 2022)

Cannabis Cat said:


> That’s reassuring. Many people say to trash any seeds that herm though, so I’m still not sure! It’s good to hear that catching a herm early and removing can work out.


If it’s known to herm, being you’re a new grower, I’d be looking at another strain bro. Go with Triangle Kush S1. Everyone raves about it


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 14, 2022)

Cannabis Cat said:


> Thanks for the warning about Lemon Party S1 being likely to herm compared to others. I’ve seen that mentioned in past threads. Not sure if I’ll try an easier strain first or not. I definitely still want to try it.
> 
> I’m still trying to decide what size tent to buy. I have a 5 plant limit, so if I flower 4 plants at a time in a 4x4, I can’t have much going in veg until flowering is done, which might not be ideal. If I want to do a “perpetual” grow where I start new plants vegging while others are flowering, that would have to be with maybe only 2 plants in veg and 2 in flower.
> I feel like it’s worth it to always have both veg and flower going, (let me know if you don’t agree). Having two 2x4 tents is probably enough in that case, if I keep 2 in veg and 2 in flower. (Instead of flowering 4 at once and needing a 4x4 tent).
> ...


As someone who's still a relatively new grower as compared to some of the oldtimers here, I'd suggest starting small. A 2x4 tent is easier/cheaper to light than a 4x4. And even though you can legally have 5 plants, it may be beneficial to start out with one, especially if you don't garden or otherwise grow plants. Get your sea legs on a day trip before you ship out to sea for 4 months, so to speak. You can always expand into a perpetual grow. I mean, you can always shrink too--that's how some of us find relatively new gear for cheap on FB Marketplace.


----------



## Cannabis Cat (Jul 14, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> If it’s known to herm, being you’re a new grower, I’d be looking at another strain bro. Go with Triangle Kush S1. Everyone raves about it


Thanks


OrganicGorilla said:


> If it’s known to herm, being you’re a new grower, I’d be looking at another strain bro. Go with Triangle Kush S1. Everyone raves about it


Thanks! I will take the chat’s advice and avoid the herm-prone lemon party for my first grow.  I’ll buy a pack and keep it for later.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 14, 2022)

Cannabis Cat said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thanks! I will take the chat’s advice and avoid the herm-prone lemon party for my first grow.  I’ll buy a pack and keep it for later.


For what it’s worth, I bought a pack lol


----------



## Cannabis Cat (Jul 14, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> As someone who's still a relatively new grower as compared to some of the oldtimers here, I'd suggest starting small. A 2x4 tent is easier/cheaper to light than a 4x4. And even though you can legally have 5 plants, it may be beneficial to start out with one, especially if you don't garden or otherwise grow plants. Get your sea legs on a day trip before you ship out to sea for 4 months, so to speak. You can always expand into a perpetual grow. I mean, you can always shrink too--that's how some of us find relatively new gear for cheap on FB Marketplace.


Yeah, I ag


jdoorn14 said:


> As someone who's still a relatively new grower as compared to some of the oldtimers here, I'd suggest starting small. A 2x4 tent is easier/cheaper to light than a 4x4. And even though you can legally have 5 plants, it may be beneficial to start out with one, especially if you don't garden or otherwise grow plants. Get your sea legs on a day trip before you ship out to sea for 4 months, so to speak. You can always expand into a perpetual grow. I mean, you can always shrink too--that's how some of us find relatively new gear for cheap on FB Marketplace.


Yeah, I agree. A smart first step is growing 1 plant from start to finish successfully. I shouldn’t run 2 seeds at once until I know I can do 1. Although, I can’t imagine me changing my mind about wanting to eventually run a separate veg tent and flower tent simultaneously. If I only buy one 2x4 tent to start with, I can already imagine future me scrambling to purchase that 2nd 2x4 tent setup as quick as possible, to not delay my next grow cycle…hahaaha


----------



## slacker140 (Jul 14, 2022)

Cannabis Cat said:


> Yeah, I ag
> 
> Yeah, I agree. A smart first step is growing 1 plant from start to finish successfully. I shouldn’t run 2 seeds at once until I know I can do 1. Although, I can’t imagine me changing my mind about wanting to eventually run a separate veg tent and flower tent simultaneously. If I only buy one 2x4 tent to start with, I can already imagine future me scrambling to purchase that 2nd 2x4 tent setup as quick as possible, to not delay my next grow cycle…hahaaha


I disagree, I'd absolutely run a couple plants at once for your first time. Some plants are just duds. You don't want your only plant to be a dud or a hermie. You'll then get to see how all your plants requirements are slightly different from nutrients to watering frequency. Just don't make your growing area too big that you can't get to and see everything. Like don't do a 5x5 where you can't see if something is hermie in the back. So if your canopy is only 1 plant deep but 4 plants wide then you should be able to see everything and have some good plants and some not so good. If you grow like 4 or 5 then if you find a hermie or a bad plant it's no big deal to cull it and let the others consume it's space. Flip early and keep the plants smallish for your first time.


----------



## Burton79 (Jul 14, 2022)

Cannabis Cat said:


> Yeah, I ag
> 
> Yeah, I agree. A smart first step is growing 1 plant from start to finish successfully. I shouldn’t run 2 seeds at once until I know I can do 1. Although, I can’t imagine me changing my mind about wanting to eventually run a separate veg tent and flower tent simultaneously. If I only buy one 2x4 tent to start with, I can already imagine future me scrambling to purchase that 2nd 2x4 tent setup as quick as possible, to not delay my next grow cycle…hahaaha


Growing more than one seed your first grow gives you insurance in case a plant doesn't do well. Some plants may do better in your setup than others or be more resilient than others, even if they are from the same cross. You will also learn more by observing different plants and will get a better idea of how different genetics perform. Growing is a journey built on experience. Popping more than one seed will give you more experience. Just my 2 cents, I know others disagree. Do whatever is the most fun and don't feel like you have to hold yourself back because you are new at this.


----------



## Cannabis Cat (Jul 14, 2022)

That makes sense. May as well run two seeds in a 2x4 instead of 1, since the space is available and it’s good to have a backup, as well as be able to learn and compare. I do agree with that. Thanks!


----------



## Cannabis Cat (Jul 14, 2022)

This chat is awesome. You all are so helpful!


----------



## ComfortCreator (Jul 14, 2022)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> So far I have really enjoyed running Lemon Party S1's from CSI. I ran 4 S1 seeds last year in my outdoor setup. 3 leaned Indica, 1 leaned Sativa. All 4 had the craziest lemon terpene profiles i've ever smelled. I got Starburst yellow, Lemonhead Candy, Lemon Tea, Lemon Haze and many other smells. The indica dominate plants reminded me of Bubba Kush in her build/structure/bud formations. Not the strongest cannabis in the world, but very nice for joints/blunts and mellow smoking!
> 
> Now when it comes to the Sativa Dominate seed, she's a bit of a different story.
> 
> ...


Pic1 is just a perfect example of why people grow outside! Unmatchable indoors, a perfect dense beast soaking up every last drop of sun. Great job


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Jul 14, 2022)

ComfortCreator said:


> Pic1 is just a perfect example of why people grow outside! Unmatchable indoors, a perfect dense beast soaking up every last drop of sun. Great job


Thanks for the kind words! I have to agree it's hard to match the raw power of the sun. She really enjoyed her life that's for sure.


----------



## Fly087 (Jul 14, 2022)

dr.panda said:


> Air force one
> Nspecta makes it worth it,
> View attachment 5119327


I got a pack of these as a freebie from him


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 15, 2022)

Hey guys. I know what T1000 is but what is Z1000? Is it Zkittlez x Trump? (Trumps Candy)?
Reason I ask is I just ordered Z1000 x Wedding Cake


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Jul 15, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Hey guys. I know what T1000 is but what is Z1000? Is it Zkittlez x Trump? (Trumps Candy)?
> Reason I ask is I just ordered Z1000 x Wedding Cake


yeah Z-1000 is Trumps Candy.
There is a #7 and a #5 selection that has good reputation going around. In the Founding Fathers forum a fellah had said all 6 of his Z-1000 #7's x Obama Kush where keepers.

I think CSI rebranded trump1000 to T-1000 after too many people had superficial complaints in Cali/Oregon. Although he kept "trumps Candy" on his website for the 500$ pack so some of the older packs still have the old name. Speakeasyseedbank had packs from CSI last year listed as Z-1000 x Forbidden Fruit instead of Trumps candy as well but in parenthesis in strain information he called it trumps candy. I think it's just a marketing thing from the past and now hes using Z-1000 moving forward to avoid friction.

The same thing with his Pure OG Kush x Chem 91 freebies, the freebie packs are labeled just that on the packs but on his website it's listed as "Pure Bred." I think he just found a name for it after he already packaged up some of the freebies in the past.

Redbeard still keeps it named Trump, I'm surprised people took it politically when his seedbank is called "founding fathers genetics" and he has an Obama Kush. Actually wait no i'm not surprised... people will politicize anything


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 15, 2022)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> yeah Z-1000 is Trumps Candy.
> There is a #7 and a #5 selection that has good reputation going around.
> I think CSI rebranded trump1000 to T-1000 after too many people had superficial complaints in Cali/Oregon. Although he kept "trumps Candy" on his website for the 500$ pack so it is a little confusing. Speakeasyseedbank had packs from CSI listed as Z-1000 x Forbidden Fruit instead of Trumps candy as well. I think it's just a marketing thing from the past and now hes using Z-1000 moving forward.
> 
> Where as Redbeard still keeps it named Trump, I'm surprised people took it politically when his seedbank is called "founding fathers genetics" and he has an Obama Kush. Actually wait no i'm not surprised... people will politicize anything


Very informative. Thank you


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jul 15, 2022)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> yeah Z-1000 is Trumps Candy.
> There is a #7 and a #5 selection that has good reputation going around. In the Founding Fathers forum a fellah had said all 6 of his Z-1000 #7's x Obama Kush where keepers.
> 
> I think CSI rebranded trump1000 to T-1000 after too many people had superficial complaints in Cali/Oregon. Although he kept "trumps Candy" on his website for the 500$ pack so some of the older packs still have the old name. Speakeasyseedbank had packs from CSI last year listed as Z-1000 x Forbidden Fruit instead of Trumps candy as well but in parenthesis in strain information he called it trumps candy. I think it's just a marketing thing from the past and now hes using Z-1000 moving forward to avoid friction.
> ...


Wasn’t his Pure kush x 91 freebie actually made from a select chem 91 s1? If so it’s gonna be different than pure kush x chem 91.


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Jul 15, 2022)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Wasn’t his Pure kush x 91 freebie actually made from a select chem 91 s1? If so it’s gonna be different than pure kush x chem 91.


You are correct! Thanks for catching my mistake. After planting the seed I never paid attention to the Freebie packaging again. I just wrote Pure OG X chem91 on the identifying tab and tossed the package back in. And then later when I was searching through CSI's seeds he had offered and I saw Pure Bred. Figured it was the same thing just named. There is a definite labeling distinction between Pure Bred and the freebie. I need to go back into some posts here and on IG to edit the name to Chem 91 S1.

Looking through my freebies it seems he hit quite a few things with that S1-91. I got a trainwreck/Irene/GSC freebie mixed with it as well.


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 15, 2022)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> You are correct! Thanks for catching my mistake. After planting the seed I never paid attention to the Freebie packaging again. I just wrote Pure OG X chem91 on the identifying tab and tossed the package back in. I thought the freebie was the same as Pure Bred from the wesbite. There is a definite labeling distinction between Pure Bred and the freebie.
> 
> Looking through my freebies it seems he hit quite a few things with that S1 91. I got a trainwreck/Irene/GSC mix as well.


I wouldn't be surprised if he has multiple S1's that are better than the original cuts.


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Jul 15, 2022)

Speaking of that specific seed plant: 

Here is that Pure OG Kush x Chem 91 S1 plant. She started off being the most vigorous of the plot and still holds the most bio-mass in terms of plant material, but she's not as tall as the Maui x Urkle. I'm really loving how she has turned out so far, I can't wait to see more of her expression as she flips into flower come August.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 15, 2022)

I heard on future cannabis project podcast recently… the 91 freebies are very herm prone on multiple crosses… I believe it was Hughey from East Bay Collective


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Jul 15, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> I heard on future cannabis project podcast recently… the 91 freebies are very herm prone on multiple crosses… I believe it was Hughey from East Bay Collective


Good to know, I will have to keep an eye on the other Chem 91 S1 freebie hybrids in the future. So far nothing out of the ordinary from this one.


----------



## Drumminghead (Jul 15, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> I disagree, I'd absolutely run a couple plants at once for your first time. Some plants are just duds. You don't want your only plant to be a dud or a hermie. You'll then get to see how all your plants requirements are slightly different from nutrients to watering frequency. Just don't make your growing area too big that you can't get to and see everything. Like don't do a 5x5 where you can't see if something is hermie in the back. So if your canopy is only 1 plant deep but 4 plants wide then you should be able to see everything and have some good plants and some not so good. If you grow like 4 or 5 then if you find a hermie or a bad plant it's no big deal to cull it and let the others consume it's space. Flip early and keep the plants smallish for your first time.


I second this. Every run I’ve had which Al is from seed there’s been at least one dud usually more.


----------



## ManofTREE (Jul 16, 2022)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> View attachment 5163896
> 
> Speaking of that specific seed plant:
> 
> Here is that Pure OG Kush x Chem 91 S1 plant. She started off being the most vigorous of the plot and still holds the most bio-mass in terms of plant material, but she's not as tall as the Maui x Urkle. I'm really loving how she has turned out so far, I can't wait to see more of her expression as she flips into flower come August.


Does anyone know if this is hollywood pure kush he is using or something else entirely


----------



## DeadHigh (Jul 16, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Does anyone know if this is hollywood pure kush he is using or something else entirely


It’s different. Nespecta said on Ig a few years ago he got it from a dude named elk slayer out of Orange County California around 2005. I grew csi’s virgin purple and liked it better than old family purple. That pure og, to me has more raw kush smells and taste. The virgin purple pheno I got, 1 gram would stink up your whole house


----------



## Cannabis Cat (Jul 17, 2022)

Anyone ever run Lemon Tree S1 before? Or is crossing it with something else more exciting than crossing it with itself.

I hear Lemon Party S1 often has herm issues, and I’m curious if the same is true for Lemon Tree S1.

I’m looking for sativa strains that possibly have limonene or a happy energetic high.
These lemon cuts have me curious. Let me know what you thought if you tried it or heard what others think.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 17, 2022)

DeadHigh said:


> It’s different. Nespecta said on Ig a few years ago he got it from a dude named elk slayer out of Orange County California around 2005. I grew csi’s virgin purple and liked it better than old family purple. That pure og, to me has more raw kush smells and taste. The virgin purple pheno I got, 1 gram would stink up your whole house


Elk is a canna OG from wayback, like obsoulie, cbf. He’s pretty keen on his gear, he used to be around a lil, not seen him lately


----------



## burrheadd (Jul 17, 2022)

Must be close to flowering the leaf septoria battle has started


----------



## chiguy23 (Jul 17, 2022)

Cannabis Cat said:


> Anyone ever run Lemon Tree S1 before? Or is crossing it with something else more exciting than crossing it with itself.
> 
> I hear Lemon Party S1 often has herm issues, and I’m curious if the same is true for Lemon Tree S1.
> 
> ...


I've grown out 2 packs of the Lemon Party s1's and they are super loud lemon candy, zesty lemon, and they do have very light herm issues on some pheno's from seed. I had a keeper that didn't herm at all. They are super resinous early in flower, and are done in 60ish days. The smoke is straight lemon tasting goodness, with a euphoric pleasant high. The only issue is they don't yield for shit. The couple that yielded halfway decent did not have the sharp lemon candy zest that the micro yielders did, so I culled her.

I then grew out a pack of sherbert x lemon party s1, and the yield problem was solved, and the nose was even more candy lemon fruity. I kept the wrong fuckin keeper like an idiot, so I have another pack going now, and I grabbed 2 lemon tree x lemon party s1's because I think anything that lemon party s1 touches is gonna add resinous lemon fruit, candy and zest. 

Long story short, buy the lemon party s1's, or even better(I think), buy the hybrids. I can guarantee you lemon noses that range from fruity, to candy, to sharp zesty lemon rind, that translates to flavor.


----------



## StonedAgeGrower (Jul 18, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> I heard on future cannabis project podcast recently… the 91 freebies are very herm prone on multiple crosses… I believe it was Hughey from East Bay Collective


I havent run any of the 91 S1 crosses, but Im finishing up a full pack of the 91 S1s and not a nanner or ball to be seen thankfully! It's gonna be tough to pick the keepers as well, they are all fantastic, some looking like dead ringers for mama Chemdog


----------



## angelhead (Jul 19, 2022)

StonedAgeGrower said:


> I havent run any of the 91 S1 crosses, but Im finishing up a full pack of the 91 S1s and not a nanner or ball to be seen thankfully! It's gonna be tough to pick the keepers as well, they are all fantastic, some looking like dead ringers for mama Chemdog


I found this too. It's a pretty narrow gene pool, which is fantastic if you are looking for individuals like the mother.

Think Nspecta's said in interviews that he thinks the 91 is itself an S1, making these S2s, which would explain the consistency in these packs.


----------



## StonedAgeGrower (Jul 19, 2022)

angelhead said:


> I found this too. It's a pretty narrow gene pool, which is fantastic if you are looking for individuals like the mother.
> 
> Think Nspecta's said in interviews that he thinks the 91 is itself an S1, making these S2s, which would explain the consistency in these packs.


I've heard Nspecta say that a few times as well, and I would definitely agree w him. Compared to other S1 lines I've run, the 91s were extremely uniform in growth. The bud structure on 4/7 are extremely close to the 91, but I have one that stacks swollen calyxes like an OG/TK and one w a more spear shaped bud structure. The uniformity even extends to the smells I'm getting from them. All HEAVY Chem aromas

Compared to other S1 lines, these were extremely uniform, and very easy to grow aside from one runt. Them being so uniform is actually going to make picking the keeper a difficult job

Edit: Heres a few pics


----------



## venom#kc (Jul 19, 2022)

ComfortCreator said:


> Pic1 is just a perfect example of why people grow outside! Unmatchable indoors, a perfect dense beast soaking up every last drop of sun. Great job




what?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 19, 2022)

venom#kc said:


> View attachment 5166217View attachment 5166218
> 
> what?


How tall are your plants?


----------



## angelhead (Jul 19, 2022)

StonedAgeGrower said:


> I've heard Nspecta say that a few times as well, and I would definitely agree w him. Compared to other S1 lines I've run, the 91s were extremely uniform in growth. The bud structure on 4/7 are extremely close to the 91, but I have one that stacks swollen calyxes like an OG/TK and one w a more spear shaped bud structure. The uniformity even extends to the smells I'm getting from them. All HEAVY Chem aromas
> 
> Compared to other S1 lines, these were extremely uniform, and very easy to grow aside from one runt. Them being so uniform is actually going to make picking the keeper a difficult job
> 
> Edit: Heres a few pics


Oh man. You're making me want to run these again!

My fave 91 S1 individual is the best flower I have right now, beating out my TK S1s.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jul 19, 2022)

Ofc plants get bigger outside. But indoor is better weed all day which is omnipotent.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jul 19, 2022)

StonedAgeGrower said:


> I've heard Nspecta say that a few times as well, and I would definitely agree w him. Compared to other S1 lines I've run, the 91s were extremely uniform in growth. The bud structure on 4/7 are extremely close to the 91, but I have one that stacks swollen calyxes like an OG/TK and one w a more spear shaped bud structure. The uniformity even extends to the smells I'm getting from them. All HEAVY Chem aromas
> 
> Compared to other S1 lines, these were extremely uniform, and very easy to grow aside from one runt. Them being so uniform is actually going to make picking the keeper a difficult job
> 
> ...


Flame!!


----------



## venom#kc (Jul 20, 2022)

Kp sunshine said:


> How tall are your plants?


2m
2.4m

43/46 liter

every year i finish inside, because my greenhouse is little....ahahah


----------



## StonedAgeGrower (Jul 20, 2022)

angelhead said:


> Oh man. You're making me want to run these again!
> 
> My fave 91 S1 individual is the best flower I have right now, beating out my TK S1s.


I have high hopes for a few of these for sure. I still have several more packs of 91 S1s so I'll be popping more at some point. TK S1s will be a few runs from now, but I'm popping some Loompas Headband x TK and Sour D x Lemon Tree this evening and run after that will be some Cuban Black Haze fems.

What kind of traits and smells/flavors did you find in your keeper 91 S1?


----------



## omninine (Jul 20, 2022)

more of that wifi#43 x chemdog d. chem d flavor, strength and lung expansion of og


----------



## angelhead (Jul 20, 2022)

StonedAgeGrower said:


> I have high hopes for a few of these for sure. I still have several more packs of 91 S1s so I'll be popping more at some point. TK S1s will be a few runs from now, but I'm popping some Loompas Headband x TK and Sour D x Lemon Tree this evening and run after that will be some Cuban Black Haze fems.
> 
> What kind of traits and smells/flavors did you find in your keeper 91 S1?


Like yours, a strong resemblance visually/morphologically to the mother.

When it was growing, it was very fumey/gassy with a "dark", dank smell up close that I found very hard to describe. It invoked quite a visceral response from me the first few times. "Death" smells. Like really old garbage juice as opposed to fresh, lol.

After the cure, in a joint, it gives me a kushy, gassy, dryer sheet base flavour, with a slight "chemmy" twist/funk on top, which is ultimately what sets it apart from my TK S1s, which otherwise I did find quite similar in "base flavour".

The flavour also persists throughout the smoke/joint, whereas with the TK S1s it doesn't taste as good further along.

Effects-wise, quite well-rounded! I find the TK S1s to be very stoney without much of a headbuzz. My 91 S1 puts me in a really good place, both head and body, is fucking strong, and I don't have the desire to smoke anything else for a solid couple of hours.


----------



## ComfortCreator (Jul 21, 2022)

I know I am not part of this conversation but back in the days I went to the stores, the Chem 91 was the raciest most potent feeling strain I can remember. Actually to the point of almost uncomfortable. I loved the stuff.


----------



## durbanblue (Jul 21, 2022)

omninine said:


> more of that wifi#43 x chemdog d. chem d flavor, strength and lung expansion of og


What’s your flowering time on these, there is a pack lurking at a local seed bank that I have been eyeing out. Thanks


----------



## omninine (Jul 21, 2022)

durbanblue said:


> What’s your flowering time on these, there is a pack lurking at a local seed bank that I have been eyeing out. Thanks


long time. minimum 13 weeks. I guess it's because the chem.


----------



## durbanblue (Jul 21, 2022)

omninine said:


> long time. minimum 13 weeks. I guess it's because the chem.


Thanks for the quick response, that is not going to work for me unfortunately. 10 weeks is all I can handle.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 21, 2022)

But you might run into the 9 week pheno! At least that’s what I’m hoping for with the R. I.P, that’s just starting her veg stage


----------



## StonedAgeGrower (Jul 21, 2022)

angelhead said:


> Like yours, a strong resemblance visually/morphologically to the mother.
> 
> When it was growing, it was very fumey/gassy with a "dark", dank smell up close that I found very hard to describe. It invoked quite a visceral response from me the first few times. "Death" smells. Like really old garbage juice as opposed to fresh, lol.
> 
> ...


That's definitely how I would describe the flavor of the 91. Dark and intense lol.

Glad to hear about your keeper! I've got a few with those death smells, some w a more serious Fuel/Gas, and one w a hint of citrus/lemon to it, but all w that "Dark" smell that's pretty tough to describe like you said.

The 91 was some of the most potent smoke I've had the few times I was lucky to try the real deal, so I'm hoping one of them stacks up in that department, since the smells are definitely on point


----------



## omninine (Jul 21, 2022)

durbanblue said:


> Thanks for the quick response, that is not going to work for me unfortunately. 10 weeks is all I can handle.


Yeah if I knew these took so long I wouldn't have gotten them. We we're stuck deciding between this and the wifi43 x tk for two days and decided on this. At least its real strong and tasty lol. I guarantee that wifi x tk finishes quicker


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jul 21, 2022)

omninine said:


> Yeah if I knew these took so long I wouldn't have gotten them. We we're stuck deciding between this and the wifi43 x tk for two days and decided on this. At least its real strong and tasty lol. I guarantee that wifi x tk finishes quicker


Surprisingly Wasn’t impressed with the Wi-Fi x tk. Great yield, but muted flavor. Only ran 2. Almost identical in those regards.


----------



## angelhead (Jul 21, 2022)

StonedAgeGrower said:


> That's definitely how I would describe the flavor of the 91. Dark and intense lol.
> 
> Glad to hear about your keeper! I've got a few with those death smells, some w a more serious Fuel/Gas, and one w a hint of citrus/lemon to it, but all w that "Dark" smell that's pretty tough to describe like you said.
> 
> The 91 was some of the most potent smoke I've had the few times I was lucky to try the real deal, so I'm hoping one of them stacks up in that department, since the smells are definitely on point


I remember waving a branch under my partner's nose when I was taking the plant down. She winced visibly 

The really interesting thing about the "dark" smell is it doesn't translate at all how I would expect in the smoke - it's just fucking delicious! I'm curious to see how you find smoking it. I hope you will report back!

I have never tried the mother so I don't know how strong she is, but my S1 is the strongest flower I have at the moment.


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Jul 21, 2022)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Ofc plants get bigger outside. But indoor is better weed all day which is omnipotent.


I have to disagree, when grown outside and showed the same love and care that you would show inside plants , I’ve grown plants just as good and better than my inside grows, you do have to put the work in, especially after a hard rain , I would have to go and shake the plants to make sure I wouldn’t get mold but all in all nothing matches the suns ability for vigor and taste


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jul 21, 2022)

ROCKTOTO said:


> I have to disagree, when grown outside and showed the same love and care that you would show inside plants , I’ve grown plants just as good and better than my inside grows, you do have to put the work in, especially after a hard rain , I would have to go and shake the plants to make sure I wouldn’t get mold but all in all nothing matches the suns ability for vigor and taste


I’ve seen a lot of shitty indoor growers. The best indoor is the best weed though. Especially Og kush


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 21, 2022)

ROCKTOTO said:


> I have to disagree, when grown outside and showed the same love and care that you would show inside plants , I’ve grown plants just as good and better than my inside grows, you do have to put the work in, especially after a hard rain , I would have to go and shake the plants to make sure I wouldn’t get mold but all in all nothing matches the suns ability for vigor and taste


seems like outdoors is better for the veg and initial bloom when plants want as much light as possible
but indoors shines in the last few weeks with ripening, being able to control lights, temps and humidity?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 21, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> But you might run into the 9 week pheno! At least that’s what I’m hoping for with the R. I.P, that’s just starting her veg stage


I always took the rip at 9-10 weeks, I preferred the og stretcher plants in that pack. One og type was straight gasoline


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 21, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> I always took the rip at 9-10 weeks, I preferred the og stretcher plants in that pack. One og type was straight gasoline


Ooowee


----------



## omninine (Jul 21, 2022)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> Surprisingly Wasn’t impressed with the Wi-Fi x tk. Great yield, but muted flavor. Only ran 2. Almost identical in those regards.


thats sad to hear! I wish he would reverse the wifi or fire og.


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Jul 22, 2022)

Just had 2 of 4 wifi43 × gsc, 1 of 1 chem d × tk, and 2 of 3 chem d × ofp/t1000 pop up their heads. Very excited to see what these beans have in store. Does anyone happen to have any experience with these crosses? Maybe a flowering time? Growing indoors in 3 and 5 gallon pots in soil with organic dry amendments, Mr Fulvic, Recharge, technaflora thrive alive green, and Power si for reference. Thanks in advance! And good growing to everyone!


----------



## DEVGRU_420 (Jul 25, 2022)

*Flower Day 1
Headband (Notsodog) x Chem D*


----------



## HighThere (Jul 26, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> few forbidden fruit s1, i put pictures of the duds in there too, 3 of 'em out of 7
> 
> vigorous as hell not what i was expecting from inbred s1 seeds, these plants rock and fucking reek!!!
> 
> ...


What week did they go purple? I'm starting week 6 and the buds are still green.


----------



## ComfortCreator (Jul 26, 2022)

HighThere said:


> What week did they go purple? I'm starting week 6 and the buds are still green.


Everything I have run with FF in it turned purple eventually. Some week 4 others later, 6 7 8


----------



## angelhead (Jul 26, 2022)

DEVGRU_420 said:


> *Flower Day 1
> Headband (Notsodog) x Chem D*


Oh baby look at that variegation!

That cross is going to be some fire weed.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 26, 2022)

Is that a good thing? Sorry if it’s a stupid question but looks like he has bugs to me


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jul 27, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Is that a good thing? Sorry if it’s a stupid question but looks like he has bugs to me


Variegation can be genetic and non-harmful. We do like healthy green leaves because it’s the most efficient when gathering light so I personally wouldn’t clone a variegated leaf plant unless it has 10/10 harvests. Some of it could be cause by stress/other factors but variegation isn’t always a good or bad thing and it’s situational. Also, I believe Chem D is known to have some variegation which is a good sign in his case, but not that I wouldn’t trust Nspecta anyways, his gear has proven itself to me.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 27, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Variegation can be genetic and non-harmful. We do like healthy green leaves because it’s the most efficient when gathering light so I personally wouldn’t clone a variegated leaf plant unless it has 10/10 harvests. Some of it could be cause by stress/other factors but variegation isn’t always a good or bad thing and it’s situational. Also, I believe Chem D is known to have some variegation which is a good sign in his case, but not that I wouldn’t trust Nspecta anyways, his gear has proven itself to me.


 I appreciate the solid answer,but when I think of variegation I’ve had leaves that where two toned split right down the middle light green darker green, and I never grown chem D lol


----------



## angelhead (Jul 28, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Variegation can be genetic and non-harmful. We do like healthy green leaves because it’s the most efficient when gathering light so I personally wouldn’t clone a variegated leaf plant unless it has 10/10 harvests. Some of it could be cause by stress/other factors but variegation isn’t always a good or bad thing and it’s situational. Also, I believe Chem D is known to have some variegation which is a good sign in his case, but not that I wouldn’t trust Nspecta anyways, his gear has proven itself to me.


Well said.



Cboat38 said:


> I appreciate the solid answer,but when I think of variegation I’ve had leaves that where two toned split right down the middle light green darker green, and I never grown chem D lol


There are different kinds of variegation; this speckled kind is the one the D is known for.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jul 28, 2022)

HighThere said:


> What week did they go purple? I'm starting week 6 and the buds are still green.


some of 'em were purple at days 10 from seed, youre saying they're not purple at week 6 of flower? i have 2 green ones out of 7


----------



## ManofTREE (Jul 29, 2022)

Bubba kush x wedding cake. Skunky smell coming from plant, quite a bush. Hard to tell by photo cause the poppies growing underneath. Approx 2.5 ft tall. Slow growth but very thick stems.

Bubblegum s1. This girl had a bad soil mix and ended up losing a month of growth if not more. Just getting back on her feet.


----------



## Matix35 (Jul 29, 2022)

Zkittlez s1 #1 pheno zkittle dominant


----------



## Ickum (Jul 29, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> some of 'em were purple at days 10 from seed, youre saying they're not purple at week 6 of flower? i have 2 green ones out of 7


I've only grown out one but the vegetation started to turn purple about 9 days after flip.

I wish I had cloned it, it was an incredible plant..


http://imgur.com/a/S8a4lEd


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 29, 2022)

Matix35 said:


> Zkittlez s1 #1 pheno zkittle dominant


I’m smoking on some zkittlez x Uk cheese and the zkittles are very dominant on this pheno


----------



## HighThere (Jul 29, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> some of 'em were purple at days 10 from seed, youre saying they're not purple at week 6 of flower? i have 2 green ones out of 7


I have a single one running at the moment, that's not purple. Out of the 7 pack, I think I got 3 that were the perfect purple pheno. I had a couple runts and this green guy. We'll see if it's just lagging.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 29, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> I’m smoking on some zkittlez x Uk cheese and the zkittles are very dominant on this pheno


Any dense phenos in that run with the Z terps ?


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 29, 2022)

All dense in both,the other is more fruit and creamy but the fruity taste lingers in your mouth 20 minutes after done smoking


----------



## Matix35 (Jul 29, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> I’m smoking on some zkittlez x Uk cheese and the zkittles are very dominant on this pheno


Very nice to know that must be super tasty !i tried durban x zkittlez and the durban was way too dominant not any zkittlez i think because of landrace gene but was good!


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 29, 2022)

Matix35 said:


> Very nice to know that must be super tasty !i tried durban x zkittlez and the durban was way too dominant not any zkittlez i think because of landrace gene but was good!


yeah the Durban is strong, I’m on my second run of Durban x ofp I call it Durban 1000 really strong dank, lemon, earthy, good sativa high my pre ready to do anything smoke


----------



## DEVGRU_420 (Jul 30, 2022)

For anyone interested I started a grow journal for my Headband (Notsodog) x Chem D x4 and Sherbert x Wedding Cake x1 (freebie):





CSI Humboldt Headband x Chemdog D


CSI Humboldt Headband (Notsodog) x Chemdog D x4 CSI Humboldt Sherbert x Wedding cake x1 (front left in the tent) Canna CoCo Canna A Canna B Canna Calmag Agent Flower Light: Gavita 1650e 4X4 GGT Flower tent Day 7 Flower Have been following the Canna feed chart on "light feeding" since...



www.rollitup.org





Day 7 Flower


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 30, 2022)

Caleb is the best. My order on the left and his freebies on the right! So generous, it’s crazy…


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 30, 2022)

Sheeesh!! On my way to take a look on his site lol


----------



## thegrease (Jul 30, 2022)

Sherbert x Wedding Cake about to start flowering. Very nice musky and chocolate aroma from stem rubs


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jul 31, 2022)

Ickum said:


> I wish I had cloned it, it was an incredible plant..


my forbidden fruits didn't want to clone, the one keeper i got, clones in 30days if the clones don't die off before then, i'm probably going to look for another purple strain, CSI has tons of it imma go on a purple hunt, and i might pop another forbidden fruit pack

what do you guys think, best purple strain from CSI? Looking for that purple flavor, maybe grape soda type, but it doesn't have to be that flavor, forbidden fruit is kinda gnarly very rubber/spicy/pine sap, then berries, less candy or fruit than you would think, it's amazing




and this is a pine tar kush! The smell is out of this world, eye watering and hard to describe, it remind me of bodhi mountain temple and a gooey cross i grew before, nail polish remover, green melons, magic, it's fairy weed, i suspect it's got CBD because it's got a focus effect. taste like cloves and maybe some cinnamon


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 31, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> my forbidden fruits didn't want to clone, the one keeper i got, clones in 30days if the clones don't die off before then, i'm probably going to look for another purple strain, CSI has tons of it imma go on a purple hunt, and i might pop another forbidden fruit pack
> 
> what do you guys think, best purple strain from CSI? Looking for that purple flavor, maybe grape soda type, but it doesn't have to be that flavor, forbidden fruit is kinda gnarly very rubber/spicy/pine sap, then berries, less candy or fruit than you would think, it's amazing
> 
> ...


Had same issues with lemon tree s1 x skittlez. The cut I wanted to keep took over a month to root. I didn't realize it rooted til I pulled it out of the rockwool cube to check it out. There was 1 tiny root that I broke so I just tossed it.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jul 31, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Had same issues with lemon tree s1 x skittlez. The cut I wanted to keep took over a month to root. I didn't realize it rooted til I pulled it out of the rockwool cube to check it out. There was 1 tiny root that I broke so I just tossed it.


I hate it when that happens. Some strains just clones better than others, and it sucks when the keeper cut of a hunt just takes forever to root because it checks all the boxes otherwise. How was the Lemon Tree S1 x Zkittlez btw? I have a pack from when GLO was still up and I was hoping to get another pack but I couldn't find it anymore anywhere


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Jul 31, 2022)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I’ve seen a lot of shitty indoor growers. The best indoor is the best weed though. Especially Og kush


I like Og kush, Triangle kush and bubba kush but give me a haze that’s been grown in a tropical climate any day, I understand most people have never had the opportunity to taste a true haze because it takes 2 long 2 grow indoors but if you ever get that chance, Trust me it will be one of the best experience you will have with this plant we all love


----------



## Marty McFried (Jul 31, 2022)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> *Small veg update on 6 of the 13 ladies in the plot this year:
> 
> Zkittlez x Purple Urkle
> View attachment 5161183
> ...


How them savage x gsc girls coming along I'm about to pop my pack tomorrow


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Aug 1, 2022)

ROCKTOTO said:


> I like Og kush, Triangle kush and bubba kush but give me a haze that’s been grown in a tropical climate any day, I understand most people have never had the opportunity to taste a true haze because it takes 2 long 2 grow indoors but if you ever get that chance, Trust me it will be one of the best experience you will have with this plant we all love


Grown plenty of haze. Love it. Still kill it indoor. Best sativa I’ve ever had I grew. Indoor Hawaiian Snow.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 1, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> I hate it when that happens. Some strains just clones better than others, and it sucks when the keeper cut of a hunt just takes forever to root because it checks all the boxes otherwise. How was the Lemon Tree S1 x Zkittlez btw? I have a pack from when GLO was still up and I was hoping to get another pack but I couldn't find it anymore anywhere


Its good, terpy.


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Aug 1, 2022)

Marty McFried said:


> How them savage x gsc girls coming along I'm about to pop my pack tomorrow


I only popped 1 Savage Purple x GSC seed this year and she's doing quite lovely! I would have never of bought this strain myself to be honest with you because I was pretty happy with what Living Dead Girl provided for me when it came to a GSC hybrid. A while back when I purchased a few packs I asked Inspecta if he has ever tried Do-si-dos or if he has bred with it at all, and he said he's never bred with it but he has some stuff that would be in that spectrum and would send me a few packs for free. 

The packs he gave me to kind of match what he thought the Do-si-dos was: 
Savage Purple x GSC
Triangle Kush x Girl Scout Cookies
Pure OG Kush x Chem 91 S1 (3 freebie seeds)


Here is my lone Savage Purple x GSCfc plant that for now I am nick-naming Savage Scout Cookies 


She started off being a little butter-ball, I had 3 plants like this that I was not expecting to go past 5'5 or so. But then started stretching more and more, shes around 6'9-6'10ft tall including the pot height.

Here she is next to the bigger Humboldt's Most Wanted, another GSCfc hybrid that is showing a lot of the same stacking/stretch/crowned bush traits. 


The two are similar in structure for sure, the GSC backbone must be holding strong in both of the crosses. I can attest the same to Living Dead Girl being another GSCfc hybrid that grows like these two ladies. Crown bush shape that goes upwards more than outwards. 

I'm excited as hell to see these ladies get to flowering. The variety of this years patch has me suspended in anticipation.

Next year I will definitely be running a seed or two of Triangle Kush x GSCfc.


----------



## HighThere (Aug 1, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> my forbidden fruits didn't want to clone, the one keeper i got, clones in 30days if the clones don't die off before then, i'm probably going to look for another purple strain, CSI has tons of it imma go on a purple hunt, and i might pop another forbidden fruit pack


I've had the same issue multiple times with Forbidden Fruit. Finally get the right pheno and the damn thing is next to impossible to get to root. Just lost 2 clones that were going for about a month. Very curious if there's some way to improve rooting on these tougher cloning strains.


----------



## skuba (Aug 1, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> my forbidden fruits didn't want to clone, the one keeper i got, clones in 30days if the clones don't die off before then, i'm probably going to look for another purple strain, CSI has tons of it imma go on a purple hunt, and i might pop another forbidden fruit pack
> 
> what do you guys think, best purple strain from CSI? Looking for that purple flavor, maybe grape soda type, but it doesn't have to be that flavor, forbidden fruit is kinda gnarly very rubber/spicy/pine sap, then berries, less candy or fruit than you would think, it's amazing
> 
> ...


If you want that dank purple taste, go with one of the purple urkle hybrids. Chem 91 x purple urkle is still some of my favorite weed I’ve smoked and most of the plants carried the urkle taste


----------



## Marty McFried (Aug 1, 2022)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> I only popped 1 Savage Purple x GSC seed this year and she's doing quite lovely! I would have never of bought this strain myself to be honest with you because I was pretty happy with what Living Dead Girl provided for me when it came to a GSC hybrid. A while back when I purchased a few packs I asked Inspecta if he has ever tried Do-si-dos or if he has bred with it at all, and he said he's never bred with it but he has some stuff that would be in that spectrum and would send me a few packs for free.
> 
> The packs he gave me to kind of match what he thought the Do-si-dos was:
> Savage Purple x GSC
> ...


Looking real good! Yea I personally wouldn't buy it either he threw these in with my other order so I figured there might be something tasty hiding in there


----------



## Marty McFried (Aug 1, 2022)

skuba said:


> If you want that dank purple taste, go with one of the purple urkle hybrids. Chem 91 x purple urkle is still some of my favorite weed I’ve smoked and most of the plants carried the urkle taste


Can u describe the urkel flavor profile ?,I hear some say it's grape funk some say it's not a grape flavor but taste like "urkel" lol I feel the same when people ask what's kush smell n taste like


----------



## jackgonza (Aug 1, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> what do you guys think, best purple strain from CSI? Looking for that purple flavor, maybe grape soda type, but it doesn't have to be that flavor, forbidden fruit is kinda gnarly very rubber/spicy/pine sap, then berries, less candy or fruit than you would think, it's amazing


I really liked the purple afghani x Urkle, I grew out a few of his Urkle hybrids and that one definitely stood out. Grape, hashy, beautiful buds with strong relaxing effects


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Aug 2, 2022)

jackgonza said:


> I really liked the purple afghani x Urkle, I grew out a few of his Urkle hybrids and that one definitely stood out. Grape, hashy, beautiful buds with strong relaxing effects


on my list! grape, hashy, niceeee



skuba said:


> If you want that dank purple taste, go with one of the purple urkle hybrids. Chem 91 x purple urkle is still some of my favorite weed I’ve smoked and most of the plants carried the urkle taste


on my list! i grew 2 chem91 crosses and they are killer, i'm sure the urkle cross would kill too


----------



## BongChoi (Aug 2, 2022)

Hollywood, I tried a few purple urkle x t1000 and they were very urkle dominant, just like the urkle I would get 15 years ago. Kinda crappy photo because it's a screenshot from a video but yeah, it was good! Flower size isn't 100% because I grew these in spring with no light dep really until the end, they were probably going between flower and veg.


----------



## conor c (Aug 2, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Variegation can be genetic and non-harmful. We do like healthy green leaves because it’s the most efficient when gathering light so I personally wouldn’t clone a variegated leaf plant unless it has 10/10 harvests. Some of it could be cause by stress/other factors but variegation isn’t always a good or bad thing and it’s situational. Also, I believe Chem D is known to have some variegation which is a good sign in his case, but not that I wouldn’t trust Nspecta anyways, his gear has proven itself to me.


First line i seen the almost stripey kind of variegation with was blueberry didnt see the spotty kind till later on a strawberry haze as you say the legit chemD is well known for it


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Aug 2, 2022)

BongChoi said:


> urkle x t1000


hell yeah... look great! got it in my mental shopping cart!


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 3, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> View attachment 5126234


Put 6/7 into flower a week and a half ago. The 7th one is growing a lot faster, I’ll throw it in one of my big tents in a week or so. The plant in the back right corner is giving off a very promising lemony stem rub. Got a few laggardly gals, a couple middle packers including a ogkb duck leaf looking girl, and a few that are showing some vigor especially the one that has yet to be flipped. Hoping to find a plant that tastes like lemon frosting, should be some nice terps in the mix.


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 5, 2022)

Durban 1000, had to stake a little earlier then usual checked on her this morning and a couple of branches was flopping around like week 8! Heavy little fur balls lol week 3 1/2 by the way from clone, seed didn’t grow as fast I’m also trying my first organic grow so…..


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 6, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Put 6/7 into flower a week and a half ago. The 7th one is growing a lot faster, I’ll throw it in one of my big tents in a week or so. The plant in the back right corner is giving off a very promising lemony stem rub. Got a few laggardly gals, a couple middle packers including a ogkb duck leaf looking girl, and a few that are showing some vigor especially the one that has yet to be flipped. Hoping to find a plant that tastes like lemon frosting, should be some nice terps in the mix. View attachment 5174732


Had to chop the mutant looking plant for harmin


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Aug 7, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> my forbidden fruits didn't want to clone, the one keeper i got, clones in 30days if the clones don't die off before then, i'm probably going to look for another purple strain, CSI has tons of it imma go on a purple hunt, and i might pop another forbidden fruit pack
> 
> what do you guys think, best purple strain from CSI? Looking for that purple flavor, maybe grape soda type, but it doesn't have to be that flavor, forbidden fruit is kinda gnarly very rubber/spicy/pine sap, then berries, less candy or fruit than you would think, it's amazing
> 
> ...


what’s your method of cloning?


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Aug 7, 2022)

ROCKTOTO said:


> what’s your method of cloning?


pucks in domes, they were in a weird reveg phase ... but every other strain rooted fine it's just the forbidden fruit that took for ever or never cloned, and i tried twice haha

i got some to clone tho! i have a keeper i'm re-running it's the #3, very dark purple fruit punch type, not one of the more orange/pine sap ones, that are also real good.

oh and one of the 2 irene x chem91 s1 is super rank, strong chlorine/old mop/gassy as hell, awesome flavor, the other one has more of a cleaner pine-sol mop thing


----------



## Call_me_JJ (Aug 7, 2022)

hellmutt bones said:


> Top Dawg Seeds-
> 
> Limited packs available that can’t be found else where!
> 
> ...


Hey, sorry to dig up an old thread, but seems like you put some effort into creating this post, so I was hoping you might have heard anything about GLO? Are they still in business, still same owner? I know it was a one man show, so I should just be patient and I'm fine with that, but I placed an order going on a week ago now and haven't gotten anything other than an automatic response saying my order is on hold until payment is verified. I didn't pay, they were supposed to send an invoice to pay by CC. The prices seem to good to be true, just hoping I didn't miss the boat


----------



## Spindle818 (Aug 7, 2022)

Call_me_JJ said:


> Hey, sorry to dig up an old thread, but seems like you put some effort into creating this post, so I was hoping you might have heard anything about GLO? Are they still in business, still same owner? I know it was a one man show, so I should just be patient and I'm fine with that, but I placed an order going on a week ago now and haven't gotten anything other than an automatic response saying my order is on hold until payment is verified. I didn't pay, they were supposed to send an invoice to pay by CC. The prices seem to good to be true, just hoping I didn't miss the boat


Not sure if this is serious or not, but glo is out of business and I think that website is not protected. Don’t give them any personal info.


----------



## raggyb (Aug 8, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> my forbidden fruits didn't want to clone, the one keeper i got, clones in 30days if the clones don't die off before then, i'm probably going to look for another purple strain, CSI has tons of it imma go on a purple hunt, and i might pop another forbidden fruit pack
> 
> what do you guys think, best purple strain from CSI? Looking for that purple flavor, maybe grape soda type, but it doesn't have to be that flavor, forbidden fruit is kinda gnarly very rubber/spicy/pine sap, then berries, less candy or fruit than you would think, it's amazing
> 
> ...


Looks great! I grew a Csi Mendocino Purple S1 and was impressed. Grapey syrupy smell and taste. Fantastic structure to the plant. Last used it eventually brought on a little stoney sleepiness so I might say it's good for that. It's only purple I've had so I'm no authority but I'm very pleased with that one.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Aug 9, 2022)

raggyb said:


> Looks great! I grew a Csi Mendocino Purple S1 and was impressed. Grapey syrupy smell and taste. Fantastic structure to the plant.


on my list! sounds awesome, i definitely want to hunt more s1s from CSI, i got the TK's too


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 9, 2022)

Did his family cabin survive the fire?


----------



## EastCoastIndica (Aug 10, 2022)

Elite 613 genetics up in Canada has been auctioning off CSI packs on his Instagram auction page @elite613auctions. Currently up is Zkittlez S1 and Tahoe OG x TK.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 10, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Did his family cabin survive the fire?


Haven't seen an update yet. Maybe they're still waiting for the area to be cleared for return?


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 10, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> Haven't seen an update yet. Maybe they're still waiting for the area to be cleared for return?


Hope so


----------



## Death Cap Genetics (Aug 10, 2022)

long time lurker here. Grew out 3 - Zkittlez x Triangle Kush. All of these were grown in 5gals of coots mix wit a slew of build a soil gear under HLG led's. 

#1 "Old bay" pheno - as the name implies, smells like old bay, fish flakes, ramen seasoning packet, touch of citrus gas. good but lacked potency. everyone i had smell this jar goes "ew wtf"

#1 close to chop - Grew the best by far. easiest to grow. Rock hard buds, Half the size of the other two with similar yield. 


The #2 cut smells like a really nice tropical IPA with a creamy gas background. Heavy Z smells on this one. 

#2 nerf football sized main cola - Highest yielding at 3oz, lanky og stems need all the support. 


#3 was my favorite by far. Greasy sticky buds. LOUD Tropical Cream. Reminds me a ton of Gushers but not as candy sweet. Flavor really coats the throat, joints drip resin. I attempted to reveg but it didn't take. Tallest lankiest girl in the tent. 

#3 


all in all, I really like them but none were 10/10 keepers. I just don't think Z is all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Dank Budz (Aug 10, 2022)

Have 4 T100 x zkittlez about 2-3 weeks old waiting for flower tent to clear up


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 10, 2022)

Death Cap Genetics said:


> long time lurker here. Grew out 3 - Zkittlez x Triangle Kush. All of these were grown in 5gals of coots mix wit a slew of build a soil gear under HLG led's.
> 
> #1 "Old bay" pheno - as the name implies, smells like old bay, fish flakes, ramen seasoning packet, touch of citrus gas. good but lacked potency. everyone i had smell this jar goes "ew wtf"
> View attachment 5178719
> ...


Pheno 1 sounds like my firbidden fruit x tk but more tropical


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 11, 2022)

Death Cap Genetics said:


> long time lurker here. Grew out 3 - Zkittlez x Triangle Kush. All of these were grown in 5gals of coots mix wit a slew of build a soil gear under HLG led's.
> 
> #1 "Old bay" pheno - as the name implies, smells like old bay, fish flakes, ramen seasoning packet, touch of citrus gas. good but lacked potency. everyone i had smell this jar goes "ew wtf"
> View attachment 5178719
> ...


I did lemon tree s1 x skittlz and flavor and looks were there but potency is mids.


----------



## THCbreeder (Aug 11, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Caleb is the best. My order on the left and his freebies on the right! So generous, it’s crazy…


As the original oP on here , I have to say this is what generosity looks like from someone who cares. No other Seedbank or business is going to give you a fraction of that…. Also in my experience cash is king when ordering. No money order etc .. I would suggest take the risk because myself and many others can vouch. Great little haul and freebies to go with sir … please post results whenever you get to them… I wrote the man a note saying keep up the good work and appreciate his time and effort. Needless to say you wouldn’t believe the package I got.. let’s just say I’ll be busy for a long time


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Aug 11, 2022)

Death Cap Genetics said:


> long time lurker here. Grew out 3 - Zkittlez x Triangle Kush. All of these were grown in 5gals of coots mix wit a slew of build a soil gear under HLG led's.
> 
> #1 "Old bay" pheno - as the name implies, smells like old bay, fish flakes, ramen seasoning packet, touch of citrus gas. good but lacked potency. everyone i had smell this jar goes "ew wtf"
> View attachment 5178719
> ...


thanks for this, i wish everybody did this with all the weed they grow!


----------



## oodawg (Aug 11, 2022)

First 2 pics mendocino purple urkle, next 2 chemdog #1 × fallen soldier.
MPU is the second seed out of the pack first ran indoor, loke that seed this plant vegged the slowest and stretched the least. Very manageable plant outdoors, getting a sweet berry smell from the resinous leaves already.

Chemdog#1 x is a huge but sturdy bush. Very chem/sour smell. A little slower to flower but she's going now. Excited for both.


----------



## Death Cap Genetics (Aug 11, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> thanks for this, i wish everybody did this with all the weed they grow!


Yeah same. Even if it sucks, i just want to know what it's like.


----------



## Marty McFried (Aug 11, 2022)

Death Cap Genetics said:


> Yeah same. Even if it sucks, i just want to know what it's like.


All my cheese s1 freebies kinda sucked , lacked potency and density , flavors ranged from creamy berrys to a funky cheesy puff with a weird candy hint on exhale, smells same funky foot berry


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 12, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Hope so


Looks like the firefighters were able to stop the fire before it reached Nspecta’s cabin. His outdoor plants are a little dry since he doesn’t have power to run his well pump. But other than that, everything’s good.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 13, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> Looks like the firefighters were able to stop the fire before it reached Nspecta’s cabin. His outdoor plants are a little dry since he doesn’t have power to run his well pump. But other than that, everything’s good.


I seen that, that’s good news


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 18, 2022)

This is what I like bout this Durban 1000 I’m running for the second time, it’s a little over five weeks from first flower but she keeps growing hairs until like week 7 and all of a sudden she’s done week nine,wildest strain I’ve grown but love the outcome


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Aug 18, 2022)

What is the smoke like on that Durban 1000? I have a buddy that loves his Durbans.


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 18, 2022)

Loud dank lemon and earthy touch of berry great sativa high


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Aug 18, 2022)

My b. Just did a search and found my answer


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Aug 18, 2022)

Thanks for the answer regardless!


----------



## bbrandon888 (Aug 20, 2022)

What are some of csi biggest yielding strains outdoor ?


----------



## ChocoKush (Aug 21, 2022)

bbrandon888 said:


> What are some of csi biggest yielding strains outdoor ?


Cali-O
Cheese
Durban Poison
Trainwreck

or hybrids of them, really any strain he offers could be big yielding outdoors if grow right or the right pheno.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 21, 2022)

bbrandon888 said:


> What are some of csi biggest yielding strains outdoor ?


The lemon tree s1 x skittlz put out some big buds for me. Which I'm guessing is from the skittlz cuz lemon tree is small buds.


----------



## raggyb (Aug 22, 2022)

gsc x chem91 week 7


----------



## Under the Radar (Aug 22, 2022)

Chem d x chem 91 week 8


Forbidden Fruit x Bubblegum week 8


----------



## Under the Radar (Aug 23, 2022)

@raggyb how has the GSC x Chem 91 been to grow? I’ve got 3 going right now. 

The Big Bad Wolf or Chem d x Chem 91 has been an easy grower and is going to be a heavy yielder on Friday. Slight potassium deficiency towards the end, but not bad. 

Dropped 3 Sherbert x Wedding Cake to fill out the other half of the grow.


----------



## Under the Radar (Aug 23, 2022)

GG 4 S1


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 23, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Put 6/7 into flower a week and a half ago. The 7th one is growing a lot faster, I’ll throw it in one of my big tents in a week or so. The plant in the back right corner is giving off a very promising lemony stem rub. Got a few laggardly gals, a couple middle packers including a ogkb duck leaf looking girl, and a few that are showing some vigor especially the one that has yet to be flipped. Hoping to find a plant that tastes like lemon frosting, should be some nice terps in the mix. View attachment 5174732


Halfway on these. Had one herm and 3 of them im going to cull because they’re growing like shit. Definitely overwatered those 3 but they’re just weak plants if they can’t hang with the standard procedure around here. These two are nice though, very dense and very lemony


----------



## raggyb (Aug 24, 2022)

Under the Radar said:


> @raggyb how has the GSC x Chem 91 been to grow? I’ve got 3 going right now.


Grows very well. About 2 to 1 stretch. Nice medium nodal spacing. Buds only about golf ball size but nice and dense. There had been a gentle garlic smell that has given way to sweeter strawberry with lemon on the back side. I don't perceive chemical or skunk but maybe a bit of raw rubber. Starting to show purple at tops and yellow lowers and I think it might be a little hungrier than I gave it. I don't think it will fatten up much more. Nice plant and especially loving it as a freebie! Are you getting the same smells?
Edit: I forgot to mention some overripe cantelope in the smell also, but I smell that on a lot of growing plants.


----------



## Under the Radar (Aug 26, 2022)

BBW 2.0 - I’ve got the rubber in full effect with a slight pine or grape depending on which plant out of the two. Very strong smell! Had to leave the room for fresh air kind of thing!

Second plant was a little more grape/fruit with mild new rubber. 

Both plants had a 2:1 stretch and a little potassium deficiency in late flower. But really not a big deal. Beast of a plant. 

My GSC x Chem 91 are just 3 weeks in.


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 26, 2022)

Bbw?


----------



## MannyPacs (Aug 26, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Bbw?


Big bad wolf... Get your mind out of the gutter lol


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 26, 2022)

Or get yours in! lmfaoo


----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 26, 2022)

There were some plants I did not label and I have since reconsidered. This is one of two males that I do not know the variety although I'm pretty sure they are from CSI. The timing suggests it is one of them, I guess there may have only been two males from a tray with some regulars and some feminized not exactly sure what happened. All do not always make it, I am working on improving that. The purple varieties and Purple Mountain Majesty from Humboldt Seed Company appear similar to me. I want to keep everything labeled, with these I just don't know I don't want to scrap the pollen either. So some form of grab bag inevitable I suppose. Edit: 5-6 males from what I remember.


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 27, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> This is what I like bout this Durban 1000 I’m running for the second time, it’s a little over five weeks from first flower but she keeps growing hairs until like week 7 and all of a sudden she’s View attachment 5183186View attachment 5183187View attachment 5183188done week nine,wildest strain I’ve grown but love the outcome


Here she is a little over 6 weeks and got my house smelling pungent as hell starting her fade, now watch next week this time she going to look super different


----------



## F_T_P! (Aug 27, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Here she is a little over 6 weeks and got my house smelling pungent as hell starting her fade, now watch next week this time she going to look super different View attachment 5188232View attachment 5188233View attachment 5188234


I wouldnt fade her out til end of week 8 at least, she is going to go about 10 weeks.


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 27, 2022)

I’m not fading her on purpose it’s organic she takes what she wants


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Aug 27, 2022)

Under the Radar said:


> Chem d x chem 91 week 8


damn!



Under the Radar said:


> GG 4 S1


damnnnn


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Aug 27, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> I’m not fading her on purpose it’s organic she takes what she wants


like any strong independent woman. what was the stretch like one these??


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 27, 2022)

Minimum stretch


----------



## Spindle818 (Aug 28, 2022)

Six weeks down on these Headband x Chem D. Very headband dominate. It’s a pleasure to grow


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Aug 29, 2022)

Does Nspecta ever pop in here? I need to contact him, not getting a response via email.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 29, 2022)

He responds on IG


----------



## dgarcad (Aug 29, 2022)

Cannaclysmic Events said:


> Does Nspecta ever pop in here? I need to contact him, not getting a response via email.


He was dealing with the fires. He’s pretty good about answering an email.


----------



## Dank Budz (Aug 30, 2022)

Well one of the T1000 x zkittlez is a Hermie, I thought it was full blown male at first but noticed some hairs coming out of pollen sacs this morning. Not too sure what could have caused it, have had a few on lowers in the tent on other strains, but I contributed it to losing power and humidity jumping to 90%+ since I haven't had any issues since then, and both strains that threw them are essentially testers, that was a few weeks ago. The T1000 x zkittlez wasn't in the flower tent at the time of the outage. Oh well, at least I didn't take any clones of this one I guess. I'm not sweating it too much, this is the maiden run of my indoor setup and it's more likely I have a light leak somewhere. If I had multiple runs no herms then I'd probably be a little more upset


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Aug 30, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Well one of the T1000 x zkittlez is a Hermie, I thought it was full blown male at first but noticed some hairs coming out of pollen sacs this morning. Not too sure what could have caused it, have had a few on lowers in the tent on other strains, but I contributed it to losing power and humidity jumping to 90%+ since I haven't had any issues since then, and both strains that threw them are essentially testers, that was a few weeks ago. The T1000 x zkittlez wasn't in the flower tent at the time of the outage. Oh well, at least I didn't take any clones of this one I guess. I'm not sweating it too much, this is the maiden run of my indoor setup and it's more likely I have a light leak somewhere. If I had multiple runs no herms then I'd probably be a little more upset


Who would you be upset with if it hermed on you after several flawless runs? #TheHermsareoutthere #hermshappen #dontrunthatcrossagainorelseyougethermpollen


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Aug 30, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> He was dealing with the fires. He’s pretty good about answering an email.


I've sent three so far, hopefully he catches one of those. I'm not gonna bug him of he's dealing with fires. Wasn't aware of that. Thanks


----------



## Houstini (Aug 31, 2022)

Saved 3 males and 3 females from nl5. Here’s the nuts that just hit my outdoor hobby plants with. I’ll smoke their children lol


----------



## plantinggreen (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## plantinggreen (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 3, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Well one of the T1000 x zkittlez is a Hermie, I thought it was full blown male at first but noticed some hairs coming out of pollen sacs this morning. Not too sure what could have caused it, have had a few on lowers in the tent on other strains, but I contributed it to losing power and humidity jumping to 90%+ since I haven't had any issues since then, and both strains that threw them are essentially testers, that was a few weeks ago. The T1000 x zkittlez wasn't in the flower tent at the time of the outage. Oh well, at least I didn't take any clones of this one I guess. I'm not sweating it too much, this is the maiden run of my indoor setup and it's more likely I have a light leak somewhere. If I had multiple runs no herms then I'd probably be a little more upset


I ran into two hermie's from mendo x fallen soldiers and another from something else, both outdoors......I dont normally post negative stuffs but since you mentioned it.......


----------



## Spindle818 (Sep 3, 2022)

dakilla187 said:


> I ran into two hermie's from mendo x fallen soldiers and another from something else, both outdoors......I dont normally post negative stuffs but since you mentioned it.......


We’re they full blown herms or just a few male flowers?


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 3, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> We’re they full blown herms or just a few male flowers?


No idea,I never saw any male parts, at full ripe I was surprised to find it ruined by seeds....My other plant of a different strain 2 ft away from the mendo for probably the entire flower cycle had zero seeds...

The first hermie was the same situation but next to a dozen flowering plants and only the hermie had the seeds....

Both were fallen soldiers...only outdoors


----------



## blobbo (Sep 3, 2022)

Finished his irene x 91 freebie and some serious lemon funk/gas. Wondering if its a mix up its so lemony. Very tasty smoke with a nice chill hybrid buzz. Not a lemon lover but its pretty damn tasty. Never ran irene so im clueless on that end


----------



## Dank Budz (Sep 3, 2022)

dakilla187 said:


> I ran into two hermie's from mendo x fallen soldiers and another from something else, both outdoors......I dont normally post negative stuffs but since you mentioned it.......


It happens I suppose, I'm still leaning towards it's something with my environment. I couldn't bring myself to kill it just yet, picked off the balls and so far so good, almost done stretching and showing no more signs of herming. Also nothing negative with sharing your experience good or bad


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Sep 3, 2022)

I got T-1000 in flower 60 days from flip. Very strong grape smell n buds are frosty.


----------



## Dank Budz (Sep 5, 2022)

Here's the T1000 x zkittlez I was talking about. Lanky as hell and stretched 4x it's original height, hopefully it's done now because I'm out of room


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Sep 6, 2022)

blobbo said:


> Finished his irene x 91 freebie and some serious lemon funk/gas. Wondering if its a mix up its so lemony. Very tasty smoke with a nice chill hybrid buzz. Not a lemon lover but its pretty damn tasty. Never ran irene so im clueless on that end


yeah i got a lemon cleaner pheno in those, i was also surprised, could be from the irene? never ran it or looked into it either


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Sep 7, 2022)

Few bud shots of T-1000**


----------



## higher self (Sep 7, 2022)

blobbo said:


> Finished his irene x 91 freebie and some serious lemon funk/gas. Wondering if its a mix up its so lemony. Very tasty smoke with a nice chill hybrid buzz. Not a lemon lover but its pretty damn tasty. Never ran irene so im clueless on that end





H0LLYW00D said:


> yeah i got a lemon cleaner pheno in those, i was also surprised, could be from the irene? never ran it or looked into it either



I ran Irene x Xmas Bud from CSI, all phenos were lemon. It was ok but nothing like Irene S1 or Rudeboi (Irene x Faceoff OG) I grew in past. I'm starting to wonder about CSI's Irene cut.


----------



## KhanTheOG (Sep 7, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Had to chop the mutant looking plant for harmin View attachment 5176075


Thats the wedding tree turned hermie?


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Sep 8, 2022)

higher self said:


> I'm starting to wonder about CSI's Irene cut.


I ran a Sherbert x Irene last summer and the terps came out very hash like, sweet with straight up grandmas perfume terps. Cured into a very smooth, perfume, subtle incense smell. Very enjoyable smoke!


----------



## skuba (Sep 8, 2022)

higher self said:


> I ran Irene x Xmas Bud from CSI, all phenos were lemon. It was ok but nothing like Irene S1 or Rudeboi (Irene x Faceoff OG) I grew in past. I'm starting to wonder about CSI's Irene cut.


He has the real Irene although its lineage isn’t completely known. Supposedly a bag seed from a lb of og so who knows


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 8, 2022)

KhanTheOG said:


> Thats the wedding tree turned hermie?


Yes. Grew with ogkb leaves then hermed after flip. It was the only herm and only mutant looking one out of 7. Three others grew fucked up but the remaining three are looking really fire. Here’s a few pics of two phenos nearing finish. Super lemony and dense. Getting sweet lemon and gas of the taller skinnier flowering lady. Both super dense 
Wedding tree


----------



## higher self (Sep 8, 2022)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> I ran a Sherbert x Irene last summer and the terps came out very hash like, sweet with straight up grandmas perfume terps. Cured into a very smooth, perfume, subtle incense smell. Very enjoyable smoke!


Yes that sounds more like the Irene side I've had. I love that unique perfume smell.



skuba said:


> He has the real Irene although its lineage isn’t completely known. Supposedly a bag seed from a lb of og so who knows


I guess the Irene wasn't as dominant in those crosses or she was expressing some of the classic OG traits.


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 9, 2022)

As usual, I couldn’t resist.


----------



## blobbo (Sep 10, 2022)

Mine is nice and very piney perfumy i suppose. Very nice smoke and the flavors are next level


higher self said:


> I ran Irene x Xmas Bud from CSI, all phenos were lemon. It was ok but nothing like Irene S1 or Rudeboi (Irene x Faceoff OG) I grew in past. I'm starting to wonder about CSI's Irene cut.


 Im digging it . Curing up nicely and its perfumy


----------



## higher self (Sep 10, 2022)

blobbo said:


> Mine is nice and very piney perfumy i suppose. Very nice smoke and the flavors are next level
> 
> Im digging it . Curing up nicely and its perfumy


Glad you got those Irene traits for your pheno. I may try another Irene cross again if I don't do the S1's 1st. Would love to have Irene x Purple Urkel


----------



## blobbo (Sep 11, 2022)

higher self said:


> Glad you got those Irene traits for your pheno. I may try another Irene cross again if I don't do the S1's 1st. Would love to have Irene x Purple Urkel


That would be over the top flavors for sure


----------



## Learning1234 (Sep 11, 2022)

I really like his T1000 stuff. The Bubblegum crossed to it throws some chunky buds for sure. Probably grab a bunch more packs from him around Christmas. I’m always happy with the stuff I get from him.


----------



## kaneboy (Sep 11, 2022)

Just grabbed a pack of chem91xgirl scout cookies x chem 1 ,been reading thru this thread and seen nothing on this one ,what's everyone's opinions on it ,first time growing csi genetics it's got all to much looking at all the awesome flower pics on here so had to join the club


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 11, 2022)

That’s kinda new but I got a ghost og x chem91 and they are some stretchers not even a full week of flower


----------



## Dank Budz (Sep 11, 2022)

Well, it wasn't done stretching


----------



## KhanTheOG (Sep 12, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Yes. Grew with ogkb leaves then hermed after flip. It was the only herm and only mutant looking one out of 7. Three others grew fucked up but the remaining three are looking really fire. Here’s a few pics of two phenos nearing finish. Super lemony and dense. Getting sweet lemon and gas of the taller skinnier flowering lady. Both super dense View attachment 5194655View attachment 5194654View attachment 5194656
> Wedding tree


You ever smoke wedding tree? How are the effects? Sativa leaning?


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 13, 2022)

Yeah, my Durban 1000 from seed was done round this time 9 weeks from first flower today. She taking her time in clone form the buds are going to be almost 3 times larger and has a berry grapey smell this time,anyway I went ahead and fed her yesterday and just gonna let her do her thing…Oooh I did go from bottle to dry nutrients this time…hmmm you don’t think


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Sep 13, 2022)

Sorry for the late update, I know I said I would post more on here but I have been getting rather swamped with stuff outside the garden.

This Pure OG Kush x Chemdog/Irene freebie seed is starting to reveal her true beauty. This plant has an insane biomass for a 65 gallon pot, she is nearly as wide as she is tall, she's got a FAT ass. I'm blown away at her being the biggest plant in terms of shear bio-mass this year and yet needed the least amount of food and stayed darker than any of the other 12 genetics in the plot.

There was a mis-label with these seeds and Inspecta shot me a DM. It could either be Pure OG Kush x Irene/Chemdog or there is a possibility that its Pure OG x Durban Thai Highflyer. From all I have seen/smelled and from a few people familiar with Irene, I'm pretty sure its not DTHF. The terp profile on her early on was was perfume and old kushy-ness, and now it has evolved into berries with an almost exlusive strawberry profile with a slight hint of diesel/gas.

Was tying up branches and working inside the biomass/cage the other day, plucking some fan leaves and such. My hands got so covered in resin so fast it was mind blowing. The next super hot/sunny day I get I think im going to try and rub some Charas off and enjoy the strawberry live-resin.


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Sep 14, 2022)

Bubblegum X Albert Walker 

This lady unfortunately got assigned a 45 gallon pot, she really would have liked a 65 gallon pot but they where 14 inch tall seed plants when I transplanted. I had no clue who was going to become a damn monster and who was going to dwarf. I wish I had put the Snow S1 plant in the 45 and the Bubblegum in a 65. 

Her biomass is kind of nutty for a 45 gallon pot, really blew up with the branching and is obviously hungry for a bit of nitrogen. 

At the start: her stem rub and early resin smells where ballpark bubblegum/cotton candy. Then as she matured I got sour notes, mostly sour apple and bubblegum, and now she has a slight sweet tobacco smell accompanying the bubblegum/sour apple, but you can only smell the sweet tobacco if you touch the buds. 

I like her structure and branching, there are tons of budding sites with plenty of air/space between the foliage. The branches where a tad skinny and made me throw up a secondary cage around her. I have a feeling her buds are not going to be super rock hard dense ones. I can just kind of tell from the big bud structure she has and when I squeeze a nug it's rather soft and fluffy. It's nothing like the Maui x Urkle nugs or the Z-1000 x Forbidden fruit nugs which are already rock hard dense nuggets with lots of time left to finish still. 

I have a feeling that I'm going to freeze a good portion of this plant and make live-resin bubble hash and then press it for live-rosin. She has decent resin production and her terp profiles are incredibly unique, I think that her cured buds are going to smell nice and taste good but wont be heavy nugs, so I'm going to chop and freeze probably 50% of this plant and make some terpy concentrates. The cured flower will probably be my go-to for rolling some joints or blunts. 

And seeing as she is CSI's bubblegum cut, I'm going to let her run through the late rains and test some of that mold/budrot resistances. No early chop for this lady if the storms are on the horizon.


----------



## DEVGRU_420 (Sep 15, 2022)

Day 50 Headband(notsodog) x Chemdog D
Been using Canna A and B the whole grow following the"light feed" schedule on their site.


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 15, 2022)

DEVGRU_420 said:


> Day 50 Headband(notsodog) x Chemdog D
> Been using Canna A and B the whole grow following the"light feed" schedule on their site.View attachment 5198057View attachment 5198058View attachment 5198059View attachment 5198060View attachment 5198061View attachment 5198062


Looking good man! U hoping to get that D stank?


----------



## groworm (Sep 15, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Looking good man! U hoping to get that D stank?


eww


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 18, 2022)

Bakersfield said:


> Beautiful!


Hope all is well bro!


----------



## Spindle818 (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Spindle818 (Sep 18, 2022)

Notso headband x chem d at 9 weeks. Getting floppy


----------



## Spindle818 (Sep 18, 2022)

Anti-freeze 4 weeks down


----------



## howchill (Sep 20, 2022)

wondering has anyone ran this before?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Sep 20, 2022)

I’ve been wondering about the uzbekistani ibl myself… short? Tall? Flowering period? I’ve asked Caleb to no avail. If anyone has any info I’d appreciate it. It’s crazy how good some of y’all’s grows are looking!


----------



## howchill (Sep 20, 2022)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I’ve been wondering about the uzbekistani ibl myself… short? Tall? Flowering period? I’ve asked Caleb to no avail. If anyone has any info I’d appreciate it. It’s crazy how good some of y’all’s grows are looking!


Same ! I’d love some information!!


----------



## blobbo (Sep 20, 2022)

Search button still works last i checked


----------



## raggyb (Sep 21, 2022)

girl scout cookies x Chem 91 @ 12 weeks. I sense a nut smell, strawberry and garlic


----------



## strandloper (Sep 21, 2022)

Nspecta has a
Mendo Purp #35 X Urkle
& a
Mendo Purp #54 X Urkle 

does anyone know the difference???

thanks


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Sep 21, 2022)

strandloper said:


> Nspecta has a
> Mendo Purp #35 X Urkle
> & a
> Mendo Purp #54 X Urkle
> ...


i wish he has those things explained on the website, maybe he'll reply to you on insta


----------



## Mynameismyname02 (Sep 22, 2022)

strandloper said:


> Nspecta has a
> Mendo Purp #35 X Urkle
> & a
> Mendo Purp #54 X Urkle
> ...


I’d assume it’s just 2 different S1’s of the Mendo Purps that Caleb decided to move forward with, like the TK 5150 and the TK 677


----------



## budtoker221 (Sep 22, 2022)

Babu
Skunky lemon lime sprite


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 23, 2022)

Alright 10 1/2 weeks today I’m gonna chop at 11 1/2 she’s taking up room…..maybe


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Sep 23, 2022)

Mynameismyname02 said:


> like the TK 5150 and the TK 677


yep, i'd be nice to have a description and comparison or info on either cuts


----------



## blobbo (Sep 24, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> yep, i'd be nice to have a description and comparison or info on either cuts


His s1 selections breed better there you go


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Sep 24, 2022)

Maui Wowie x Purple Urkle - Seed Plant #2 (Murkle 2)
Starting to smell like skunk and pineapples. A very sweet aroma like pineapples and meatballs? Idk there is a funk/skunk/meat smell that is almost appealing ontop of HEAVY pineapple terps.





Zkittlez x Purple Urkle (Zurkle)
This plant has very similar structure and color to the other Urkle crosses in the garden this year, however he terp profile is where she really shines through. I get salty-sourness. The sourness is so potent it's almost salty? if that makes sense? Lots of citrus profiles mixed together with a real potent sour-patch-kids vibe to it.





I also have a Tk-5150 x Urkle going and it's less purple, and much more fruity.
I'll update some photos of her soon.

Humboldt's Most Wanted- Lots of berry tones, lots of sour-patch kid vibes, but now she is ripening into some spices/kushy/incense smells ontop of the sour fruity good-ness.




Big Surr X Triangle Kush went from pure fruity terps to straight up terpenoline. It's smells like Durban or Trainwreck its wild!

Pure OG Kush x Chemdog/Irene is big, chunky, dark green, and showing a little pink in the pistils. She still has like 2-3 weeks to go and when I touch her buds my hands get so fucking sticky.... her resin is off the charts. Smells like strawberries and diesel still.

Forbidden Fruit x Z-1000 #7 smells like Orange vanilla cakes, beautiful coloration and amazing node spacing/nug sites. Everything is an isolated fat nugget.

Savage Purple x GSC is smelling very peppery/spice forward, she needs more time to really evaluate though.


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 24, 2022)

Which is your favorite out of the line up so far bro


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Sep 24, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Which is your favorite out of the line up so far bro


It's really hard to say right now to be honest with you. Due to the flowering/finishing times being all over the place. I'm going to naturally lean towards the ladies who are further along and closer to being finished. I'm really obsessed with a Do-si-Dos x Obama Kush I have about ready to cut right now, (from Founding Fathers Genetics). 

But I honestly think this Big Surr Holyweed x Triangle Kush is going to end up being a fucking sugar coated favorite. She was a real late bloomer, took forever to hit stretch and flower. Still has like 3-4 weeks left to finish out. When she first started putting on frost I could visibly see with the naked eye how much more THC and resin she was producing on her newly formed flowers and sugar leaves. She's such a weird/unique plant. She's damn near 13ft tall, when topped it didn't bush out horizontally, it continued growing upwards with a bifurcated stock and basically just made "twin towers." And her node spacing/nug formations will be isolated chunky nuggets all over, no really big donkey colas where I have to worry about late season rains. 

The FF x Z1000 #7 has me thinking she will be my favorite smoke at the end of the year based off terps alone, she smells INCREDIBLE 

The Pure OG x Chemdog/Irene will probably be the strongest smoke, and might turn out to be my go-to in 3 months when I'm picking what I want to smoke daily. Just based off resin content alone when I brush up against a bud, pick fan leaves, or tie up an branch. 

I need 2 more weeks to really start choosing my favorites, I need a few more of these ladies to ripen up. Right now I love them all lol.


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 24, 2022)

looking forward to the final smoke test results


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Sep 24, 2022)

T-1000


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 24, 2022)

Lemon party photogenic at 2 1/2 weeks, very strong lemon lime sourness


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 25, 2022)

Didn't Caleb say like 2 years ago he was only doing a small amount of Triangle s1? But it's still in stock?

Weird


----------



## Pi$tol (Sep 26, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Didn't Caleb say like 2 years ago he was only doing a small amount of Triangle s1? But it's still in stock?
> 
> Weird


You can't believe these breeders....if it's making money they dam sure going to keep offering it


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 26, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Didn't Caleb say like 2 years ago he was only doing a small amount of Triangle s1? But it's still in stock?
> 
> Weird


He said it was hard to get pollen from but maybe he figured it out


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 26, 2022)

Triangle was 200 and triangle x t1000 was 2 for 90 from glo so grabbed a few packs of that instead. Figured it’s pretty much a bx with some Urkle so can’t beat that. Gonna start more csi next round


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 26, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Triangle was 200 and triangle x t1000 was 2 for 90 from glo so grabbed a few packs of that instead. Figured it’s pretty much a bx with some Urkle so can’t beat that. Gonna start more csi next round


From GLO? I didn't think he was back in business,


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 26, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> From GLO? I didn't think he was back in business,


Way back it’s in the stash with like 20 other csi packs lol


----------



## jdoorn14 (Sep 27, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> From GLO? I didn't think he was back in business,


According to the GLO threads here, the main guy died (RIP if true) & someone else has taken up the mantle or something like that. Kinda suspect from my perspective over here in the cheap seats but I never trusted GLO enough to order from them regardless how many other people had no issues.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2022)

Was the sherb/wedding cake any good?


----------



## blobbo (Sep 27, 2022)

Csi threw me a tk5150 x wedding on the gorilla family pack.


----------



## Powers piglet (Sep 27, 2022)

Not that anyone asked...this is T1000xTk s1 at 6wks


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Sep 28, 2022)

TK S1

Anyone find any good keepers from these? I'm not really blown away by any of the phenos I got, definitely a surprise to me.


----------



## Spindle818 (Sep 28, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> TK S1
> 
> Anyone find any good keepers from these? I'm not really blown away by any of the phenos I got, definitely a surprise to me.


I’ve noticed that the s1’s end up having a lot of recessive junk in them. You might get lucky and find something like the original or you may not. The f1’s from the selfed plants seem really good though. My triangle x snow have all been really good. I would be happy keeping any of those expressions.


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 28, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> TK S1
> 
> Anyone find any good keepers from these? I'm not really blown away by any of the phenos I got, definitely a surprise to me.


Looks good, what’s she lacking in person?


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Sep 28, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Looks good, what’s she lacking in person?


Very little smell. Like a super muted new shoe smell on most of them, slightly different between phenos. Only plants in the room that are like that, everything else is pretty loud. The freebie UK Cheese S1 seeds are way funkier, even if I can't stand the way they smell.


----------



## booms111 (Sep 28, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> TK S1
> 
> Anyone find any good keepers from these? I'm not really blown away by any of the phenos I got, definitely a surprise to me.


I got straight OG from one of mine. Low yield, tall golf ball tops, need to work the plant to get as many tops as possible to get a good yield. Taste like skunky OG with a hint of lemon. Potent as any other OG.


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Sep 28, 2022)

booms111 said:


> I got straight OG from one of mine. Low yield, tall golf ball tops, need to work the plant to get as many tops as possible to get a good yield. Taste like skunky OG with a hint of lemon. Potent as any other OG.


Nice. I've got one pheno that I have hope for. It's got the right look, smells like diet OG haha. Branches are about as strong as overcooked spaghetti, tiny nugs. It's behind other stuff out of reach so it will be a surprise on chop day. I threw snips of it away after letting them sit in water for a week...pulled them out of the trash 2 days later, back in water, perked back up....Hopefully they will root just in case it's a keeper.


----------



## Powers piglet (Sep 28, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> TK S1
> 
> Anyone find any good keepers from these? I'm not really blown away by any of the phenos I got, definitely a surprise to me.


I've grown a few and found average to above average phenos myself. Got 7 more seeds though I'm on to other varieties now.


----------



## angelhead (Sep 28, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> TK S1
> 
> Anyone find any good keepers from these? I'm not really blown away by any of the phenos I got, definitely a surprise to me.


I ran just two of these and they were both incredible OG representations. Mouth-coating dryer sheet cleaner vibes. Both loud and both tasty to smoke. And strong.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 29, 2022)

I grew out his Chemd s1, didn't find any keepers. I think the Fem hybrids are better in the long run.


----------



## MetalLegs5000 (Sep 29, 2022)

Looking for some advice on budwashing, specifically how to get BT off. First attempt outdoor, wanted to avoid using anything for pests but had to use BT (Bonide brand) after I lost an auto to caterpillars. The spray seemed to have worked in fending them off, but now my plants are covered in a crusty BT buildup (definitely not PM.) 

I have a t-100 x TK that otherwise looks and smells fantastic( started grapey, now little grapey with lime and skunk on the backend) tried gently washing a small sample branch in cool water x 4 and the buildup is still visible on fan leaves. I understand BT is ‘safe’ and used in tobacco, but I’m not going to consume it if there is that much BT still visible. Has anyone found a better method to clean this? Otherwise I’ll have to toss her and it’ll be a shame because the other pheno I ran indoors isn’t nearly as nice. Thanks.


----------



## frenetic420 (Sep 29, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> I grew out his Chemd s1, didn't find any keepers. I think the Fem hybrids are better in the long run.


I recently ran his ChemD s1 and it was the most potent plant of my last run, was definitely a keeper. Seems like you have to get lucky with s1's I agree better chances of a keeper with the fem hybrids still.


----------



## Under the Radar (Sep 29, 2022)

Just had to cull the 2 GSC x Chem 91 freebies I had going. One week into flower, both males and not a hint of stamens. 

The run before I had 2 Headband x Triangle herm out at week 3 with live pollen hitting the plants to each side. I had a little green light leak from the ph display that could have been an issue, but the other 4 rocked on. 

Just the luck of the draw because everything else I’ve run from CSI has been solid!

The 3 Wedding x Sherbet are looking great at week 1 from flip. Anyone run them before? Pics? Description of the high?

Keep it green!


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Sep 29, 2022)

Under the Radar said:


> Just had to cull the 2 GSC x Chem 91 freebies I had going. One week into flower, both males and not a hint of stamens.
> 
> The run before I had 2 Headband x Triangle herm out at week 3 with live pollen hitting the plants to each side. I had a little green light leak from the ph display that could have been an issue, but the other 4 rocked on.
> 
> ...


Out of the couple hundred seeds I’ve run from him (all fems) 2 or 3 were male (from his first bubba reversal).


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 29, 2022)

frenetic420 said:


> I recently ran his ChemD s1 and it was the most potent plant of my last run, was definitely a keeper. Seems like you have to get lucky with s1's I agree better chances of a keeper with the fem hybrids still.


I will say I did enjoy the smoke, and I'm sure there are plenty on keepers in a good pheno run. But growers like me don't have the space so we cross our fingers lol.


----------



## Powers piglet (Oct 1, 2022)

Bubblegum x Chem 91 s1 at 6+ wks in 1.7gTK s1 at 6+ wks in 1.7g.
Have a few Bubba S1, nothing worth keeping. Though 1 is promising.


----------



## Powers piglet (Oct 1, 2022)

I read about all the clone only strains for years with no way to obtain them. I really am appreciative of CSI for releasing S1 versions and that I can let my thoughts out on these boards. It is a good time to be growing Cannabis.


----------



## lassenoutdoor18 (Oct 2, 2022)

On the S1 topic a few posts ago: 

I was listening to a podcast where CSI was talking about S1's, and this is a general summary of what he said from my memory:

"S1's are a close example of the original female plant but there is lots of inbreeding going on. 50-60% of S1's might be throw-away plants due to inbreeding. Rarely will I get the same plant or a replica of the mother that was S1'd. Your pulling from ALL of the DNA that the plant has, that includes recessive and dominate traits. The best and the worst available within the gene pool and that includes the inbred traits. But it also has the chance for coming out with all the best traits. Often times S1's have produced something better than the mother plant."

For example, I ran two Snow S1's this year and a Bubba Kush S1. Both Snows are meh but the bubba is phenomenal so far.
(if those snow s1's where taller, chunkier plants they would have been keepers )

I'll be posting some harvest pics and smoke updates on Humboldt's Most Wanted here pretty soon. She's the first CSI gear to be cut down this year.
I lobbed a Dosidos x Obama Kush from Redbeard already and have been LOVING her delicious flowers so far.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 3, 2022)

lassenoutdoor18 said:


> On the S1 topic a few posts ago:
> 
> I was listening to a podcast where CSI was talking about S1's, and this is a general summary of what he said from my memory:
> 
> ...


yeah i wanted to post this but i couldnt remember which podcast or exactly what he said lol. I clearly remembered him saying S1s were less for the casual grower and more for someone looking into breeding and pheno hunting packs. The thought of finding something better than the desired S1 is a pretty cool thing, its tempted me but i dont have the time or space to wade through some duds


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 4, 2022)

Chem D S1


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 4, 2022)

Chem D S1 a couple days ago.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 4, 2022)

TK x Chem91s1 

Smelling strong of chemical like smells. Silver paint marker, pvc glue and a hint of tropical fruit punch.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 4, 2022)

PHK x Purple Indica


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 4, 2022)

PHK x Purple Indica full shot.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Oct 4, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> Chem D S1 a couple days ago.


damn they look so good


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 5, 2022)

Mendocino Purple s1 

This is 1 of 4 and my favorite (smoke test pending). She stayed totally green until the night temps dropped significantly, then in 2-3 days her leaves all turned dark purple. 

She has a loud purple funky almost alcohol-ish aroma. I pollinated a clone with a really nice strong smelling Sensi Star x Puck bc1 male.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Oct 5, 2022)

Gsc s1 nugs.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 5, 2022)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Gsc s1 nugs. View attachment 5208232


Looks good. How's the smoke?


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 5, 2022)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Gsc s1 nugs. View attachment 5208232


what’s the nose like, planning on getting a lot of cookie crosses from csi on on sale Friday. I got a gsc going from Cali connection that’s frosty and smells like vanilla citrus and skunk my keeper until then


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 5, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> Looks good. How's the smoke?


I've seen a ton of beautiful plants coming from these seeds.


----------



## Spindle818 (Oct 5, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> what’s the nose like, planning on getting a lot of cookie crosses from csi on on sale Friday. I got a gsc going from Cali connection that’s frosty and smells like vanilla citrus and skunk my keeper until then


What is the sale on Friday?


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 5, 2022)

Clack Friday


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 6, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Lemon party photogenic at 2 1/2 weeks, very strong lemon lime sourness View attachment 5202686View attachment 5202687View attachment 5202688View attachment 5202689


I gotta knock on wood cause I’m really knocking this grow out so far here’s lemon party four weeks today, smell has gotten unbearable for my wife she hates when I open the tent let long when exhaust fan comes on


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Oct 6, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> I've seen a ton of beautiful plants coming from these seeds.


Good


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Oct 6, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> what’s the nose like, planning on getting a lot of cookie crosses from csi on on sale Friday. I got a gsc going from Cali connection that’s frosty and smells like vanilla citrus and skunk my keeper until then


Smells like berry,dough, gas


----------



## keifcake (Oct 6, 2022)

Notso Headband x TK that I'm keeping


----------



## JediFarmer (Oct 7, 2022)

Does anyone have some experience with comparing the *Girl Scout Cookies x Zkittlez vs. Zkittlez x Girl Scout Cookies?*


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 10, 2022)

A bad night photo of PHK x PI she smells strong of musk, earth. Can't wait to try it. I hope I enjoy the smoke as much as I enjoy growing this plant.


----------



## Dank Budz (Oct 10, 2022)

T1000 x zkittlez got a few weeks left looks like, starting to get pink hues on the buds, hard to get shots of it.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 10, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> T1000 x zkittlez got a few weeks left looks like, starting to get pink hues on the buds, hard to get shots of it.View attachment 5210502View attachment 5210501


Looking good! I have a pack of these. How's she smelling?


----------



## Dank Budz (Oct 10, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> Looking good! I have a pack of these. How's she smelling?


This is my first zkittlez cross, wanted to see what all the hype was about. She smells like tropical fruity candy, I have two more just starting flower and a last one in veg, waiting for room in the tent to open up


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 10, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> This is my first zkittlez cross, wanted to see what all the hype was about. She smells like tropical fruity candy, I have two more just starting flower and a last one in veg, waiting for room in the tent to open up


That's funny I wanted to know what the hype was about also. So this year's outdoor had a couple Bubblegum x Zkittles. I just stated chopping her yesterday. She smell super sweet and candy-like. Almost like sweet tarts mixed with skittles. 

Early samples have a super nice high. Muscle relaxing but not a knock out. Helps with sleep but no crash. I'm hoping the more mature samples are even better.


----------



## YardG (Oct 10, 2022)

One whole plant shot and then closer-ups of two out of the three Chemmy Blues (from a freebie pack) I ran outdoors this summer. Third one has a totally different structure, less baseball bat, more christmas tree shaped. The two baseball bats, which are near identical in structure, have had me worried all summer, IMHO dense plants often don't do that well in my locale.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 10, 2022)

TK X CHEM91S1
Very strong lemon chemical pine dank.


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 10, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> TK X CHEM91S1
> Very strong lemon chemical pine dank.View attachment 5210633View attachment 5210634


Nice how long it take, I got one RIP bout five weeks smell description is about the same


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 10, 2022)

This pheno was harvested yesterday outdoors. It started flowering around the first week of August.


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 10, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> This pheno was harvested yesterday outdoors. It started flowering around the first weeknof August.


Looks great should yield a pound lol


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 10, 2022)

sdd420 said:


> Looks great should yield a pound lol


Probably around that for that plant. There was 2 other genotypes in the same pot with her. One is very similar to the one shown and one it smaller and aroma is more muted.


----------



## DeadHigh (Oct 12, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> TK X CHEM91S1
> Very strong lemon chemical pine dank.View attachment 5210633View attachment 5210634


Nice work man! How do you like that ac infinity inline fan? My hydro farm one is starting to make a lot of noise, is that one pretty quiet?


----------



## DeadHigh (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## PapaSlick76 (Oct 12, 2022)

DeadHigh said:


> How do you like that ac infinity inline fan?


While I know you weren't addressing me, I had to chime in. I have 5 of their inline fans with temp and relative humidity gauge built in. They are both slick and functional. Surprisingly quiet.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 12, 2022)

DeadHigh said:


> Nice work man! How do you like that ac infinity inline fan? My hydro farm one is starting to make a lot of noise, is that one pretty quiet?


Mine is new so I've only tested it. My first grow with this setup is coming up in the near future.


----------



## LegacyGenetics (Oct 14, 2022)

How do I use alternate payment method? Sorry if this has been asked before but I was unable to choose CC payment option. Any help would be appreciated. Its been a month and I have had no replies. PM me please Thanks


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 14, 2022)

DeadHigh said:


> View attachment 5211555View attachment 5211557View attachment 5211561


Looks good, the AJSD crosses were definitely tempting


----------



## Spindle818 (Oct 14, 2022)

LegacyGenetics said:


> How do I use alternate payment method? Sorry if this has been asked before but I was unable to choose CC payment option. Any help would be appreciated. Its been a month and I have had no replies. PM me please Thanks


I think he only does cashiers checks and cash now. It will be worth it though


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 14, 2022)

Sent cash every time no problem’s


----------



## Under the Radar (Oct 14, 2022)

Wedding Cake x Sherbet freebies! Flower Week 3


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Oct 14, 2022)

I was skeptical at first about just sending cash in the mail. Boy was I wrong. He takes care of business, and at a pretty decent speed. So far he has more than matched what I ordered with freebies. Nspecta is definitely legit af.


----------



## Under the Radar (Oct 14, 2022)

All Wedding Sherbet except far left; that’s Green Crack Auto Fast buds. Growing in 6.6 Gallon autopots with Jacks 3-2-.8, fulvic, grow genius with city water.


----------



## LegacyGenetics (Oct 14, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> I think he only does cashiers checks and cash now. It will be worth it though


Thanks I will do that. Do you know if too much time has passed? its been 1 month.


----------



## LegacyGenetics (Oct 14, 2022)

PapaSlick76 said:


> I was skeptical at first about just sending cash in the mail. Boy was I wrong. He takes care of business, and at a pretty decent speed. So far he has more than matched what I ordered with freebies. Nspecta is definitely legit af.


Thanks for the info. I hope its not too late my order has been unpaid for a month now.


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Oct 14, 2022)

I can't say for sure, but I would place a new order myself.


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Oct 14, 2022)

I am stuck choosing between a couple of cultivars. *Big Sur Holyweed x Zkittlez vs Savage Purple x Old Family Purple/T-1000. * Anyone have any good info on either of these?


----------



## Spindle818 (Oct 14, 2022)

PapaSlick76 said:


> I am stuck choosing between a couple of cultivars. *Big Sur Holyweed x Zkittlez vs Savage Purple x Old Family Purple/T-1000. * Anyone have any good info on either of these?


I have heard him say before that anything the Big Sur touches gets improved. Old family purple is super dank too. Don’t think you can go wrong either way just depends if you want that skittles taste or that purple kush dank flavor


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Oct 14, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> I have heard him say before that anything the Big Sur touches gets improved. Old family purple is super dank too. Don’t think you can go wrong either way just depends if you want that skittles taste or that purple kush dank flavor


See, that is where I am at. I heard him say that about big sur, and though it might lend itself to giving zkittlez more legs.and I don't really have any zkittlez crosses. Although I am looking hard at zkittlez x gsc. And I DO have a few things crossed to ofp/t1000. But that Savage purple cross is so tempting. Just can't seem to decide. Or rather, I need a bigger seed budget lol.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 15, 2022)

Under the Radar said:


> View attachment 5212622
> All Wedding Sherbet except far left; that’s Green Crack Auto Fast buds. Growing in 6.6 Gallon autopots with Jacks 3-2-.8, fulvic, grow genius with city water.


Looking good. I’ve ran Jacks 321 for years now. Really liking a 4:2 ratio at ~1.25 ec after week 2 bloom with no epsom. Makes it that much simpler and buds do get a little chunkier.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 15, 2022)

PapaSlick76 said:


> I am stuck choosing between a couple of cultivars. *Big Sur Holyweed x Zkittlez vs Savage Purple x Old Family Purple/T-1000. * Anyone have any good info on either of these?


Id run the Big Sur cross

I think im gonna pop 1 on my next grow but haven’t decided which one yet

I have:
Big Sur Holyweed x Zkittlez
Big Sur Holyweed x GSC
Big Sur Holyweed x Bubblegum

leaning towards popping the Big Sur x Zkittlez


----------



## Learning1234 (Oct 15, 2022)

That Big Sur x Bubblegum should yield like a beast.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 15, 2022)

I’m running a Big Sur Holy Weed x TK right now. Just like in most crosses that involve a haze the Terps are very hazy so far. Not a skunky Haze either, but more like a lemony Jack Herer type haze. I had two of them. I needed a space for this 677 x tk so I killed one. I just don’t love those jack terps… but I will smoke report in a month or so. Also running two ghost og x chem 91, a 677xtk, a 5150xtk, and a bunch of my own crosses including seeds from a prior run using 2 different 5150 x tk females as the mothers.


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Oct 15, 2022)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I’m running a Big Sur Holy Weed x TK right now. Just like in most crosses that involve a haze the Terps are very hazy so far. Not a skunky Haze either, but more like a lemony Jack Herer type haze. I had two of them. I needed a space for this 677 x tk so I killed one. I just don’t love those jack terps… but I will smoke report in a month or so. Also running two ghost og x chem 91, a 677xtk, a 5150xtk, and a bunch of my own crosses including seeds from a prior run using 2 different 5150 x tk females as the mothers.


So my hope was that the big sur would help the zkittlez get a lil height in veg, and maybe the zkittlez would contribute to the flavor. However it sounds like the big sur is dominating the terp profile
in your cross? I hate to hear that. Didn't know that big sur was a haze either. All I know about it is what little Npsecta said on a podcast. Thanks for the good info, and stoked to see your smoke report.


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Oct 15, 2022)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> ... a 677xtk, a 5150xtk.....


I have been interested in these two as well. Can you detail the differences in these cuts a little bit?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 15, 2022)

PapaSlick76 said:


> I have been interested in these two as well. Can you detail the differences in these cuts a little bit?


I can’t tell you about his cuts, but I can say I prefer the 5150 over the 677 although both have had good phenos and each was pretty uniform in its own right. The 5150s were more like a pure kush in flavor. The 677s yield better and are more industrial and funky. The 5150 x game over diesel seeds I made are all uniform and lean to the 5150. I’ve also ran the tks1s and I think you could find your own special phenos and I expect to in the 120+ seeds I have left.


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Oct 15, 2022)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> I can’t tell you about his cuts, but I can say I prefer the 5150 over the 677 although both have had good phenos and each was pretty uniform in its own right. The 5150s were more like a pure kush in flavor. The 677s yield better and are more industrial and funky. The 5150 x game over diesel seeds I made are all uniform and lean to the 5150. I’ve also ran the tks1s and I think you could find your own special phenos and I expect to in the 120+ seeds I have left.


Would you recommend the tk s1 for someone who may only run 4 at a time? Is there fire in every pack, or is it a bit more hunty?
And that is what I meant. Your cuts, not his. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Oct 15, 2022)

Also, 120 seeds? Did you make your own?


----------



## Spindle818 (Oct 15, 2022)

PapaSlick76 said:


> Would you recommend the tk s1 for someone who may only run 4 at a time? Is there fire in every pack, or is it a bit more hunty?
> And that is what I meant. Your cuts, not his. Thanks for your reply!


I’m my experience the s1’s are going to be harder to find magic in. If you pop 3 packs you might find something as good or better than the original. If you want to find keepers with only popping 4 then you should go with a feminized hybrid of something very stable


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Oct 15, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> I’m my experience the s1’s are going to be harder to find magic in. If you pop 3 packs you might find something as good or better than the original. If you want to find keepers with only popping 4 then you should go with a feminized hybrid of something very stable


Thanks. That was my impression, but man do I want a tk to work out.


----------



## Spindle818 (Oct 15, 2022)

PapaSlick76 said:


> Thanks. That was my impression, but man do I want a tk to work out.


I’ve only ran 3 of his crosses, but I haven’t been disappointed with any of them in the slightest.


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Oct 15, 2022)

I have 4 wifi43 × gsc, 3 chemd × ofp/t1000, and 1 chem d × tk. Pretty stoked so far. But it is my first run with his beans, so.... pretty sure with how they are smelling and stacking trichs that I will get at least a couple of real winners. But the proof is in the smoke. Can't wait.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 15, 2022)

PapaSlick76 said:


> Would you recommend the tk s1 for someone who may only run 4 at a time? Is there fire in every pack, or is it a bit more hunty?
> And that is what I meant. Your cuts, not his. Thanks for your reply!


Fire enough in every pack, but elite would take some looking ime. I’d recommend the 5150 for the 4 plant grower over the s1s.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Oct 15, 2022)

PapaSlick76 said:


> Also, 120 seeds? Did you make your own?


No bought em from Caleb.


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Oct 16, 2022)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> No bought em from Caleb.


Wow! Color me impressed. I would love to be able to do a hunt of that size. Thanks for all of the great answers!


----------



## Terpdankistan (Oct 16, 2022)

Finally got my hands on some CSI gear, so pulling up a chair to this thread 

Bubblegum x UK Cheese, Savage Urkle x Triangle Kush, and some freebies of Panama Red x Pre 98 Bubba will all be getting popped in roughly 2 weeks for my next cycle. Seeing the results in this thread have me excited to find some goodness.


----------



## Under the Radar (Oct 16, 2022)

UK Cheese S1




> Looking good. I’ve ran Jacks 321 for years now. Really liking a 4:2 ratio at ~1.25 ec after week 2 bloom with no epsom. Makes it that much simpler and buds do get a little chunkier.


Thanks! I’ve run 4:2 before but get some burnt tips and browning/dying leaves in late flower. Autopots can be a little tricky. All sub irrigation.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 17, 2022)

Just cut this PHK x Purple Indica down yesterday. Smells incredible. Can't wait to sample.


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 17, 2022)

Lemon party 6 1/2 weeks looking to finish first in the tent dominating smell very strong my wife says smells of musty bo and onions but I smell sour lemon peels?


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Oct 17, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> Just cut this PHK x Purple Indica down yesterday. Smells incredible. Can't wait to sample.


Can't wait to hear a smoke report. Stoked.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 17, 2022)

PapaSlick76 said:


> Can't wait to hear a smoke report. Stoked.


I will do my best on the reports.

CSI plants to try when ready:

-Early samples on TK x Chem91s1 and Bubblegum x Zkittles are excellent but no report until the ripe stuff is ready to smoke.

-Mendo Purple, (a few genotypes)

-PHK x Purple Indica.

-Fire OG x Bubba Kush.


----------



## DEVGRU_420 (Oct 18, 2022)

Headband(Notsodog) x Chem D.
Day 87 from flip. 
Choppin by Sunday.


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Oct 18, 2022)

Sterling Skunk is now listed at his website. Looks like it is suggested for outdoor only. Aw well... Should be fun for those that can cultivate outside!


----------



## Dank Budz (Oct 19, 2022)

T1000 x zkittlez, cool shades of light pink and purple, smell is more dank now than fruity I'd say, with a tropical smell on the back end


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 19, 2022)

Looking Zoapy !


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 23, 2022)

Sherbet x Wedding pollinated by Sensi Star x Puck.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 23, 2022)

Purple Punch Fallen Soldier pollinated by Sensi Star x Puck.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 23, 2022)

These are super small because they were put out extremely late into a low light garden area. The beans look nice though.


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 24, 2022)

Lemon party 7 weeks in a couple days getting chunky


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 24, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Lemon party 7 weeks in a couple days getting chunky View attachment 5217158View attachment 5217159View attachment 5217160View attachment 5217161


How's she smelling?


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 24, 2022)

Very loud pungent lemon freshly sprayed skunk fumes, I got animal cookies and a gushlava loud in their own right’s I can smell those but the lemon party is dominating all in funk, can’t wait to see what the l.p x w.c is like


----------



## Dank Budz (Oct 25, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Very loud pungent lemon freshly sprayed skunk fumes, I got animal cookies and a gushlava loud in their own right’s I can smell those but the lemon party is dominating all in funk, can’t wait to see what the l.p x w.c is like


Making me want to pop my lemon party x tk packs


----------



## THCbreeder (Oct 26, 2022)

Original OP is back … ALL CSI Gear …. Updates coming soon


----------



## THCbreeder (Oct 26, 2022)

Fire extinguishers needed! All CSI gear


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 26, 2022)

Nice fade


----------



## LunarMOG (Oct 26, 2022)

THCbreeder said:


> Fire extinguishers needed! All CSI gear


exquisite, would love to hear a rundown on your strains in the run


----------



## THCbreeder (Oct 26, 2022)

Popped a few outta each pack and gifted a few away to some friends (sharing is caring). Updates soon  Everything so far has been smooth sailing ! Almost at the finish line .. pics above are day 58 flower.. not long to go … the prettiest is that savage purple xGSC photo above with all purple/black fan leaves and beautiful green bud.


----------



## Powers piglet (Oct 27, 2022)

Powers piglet said:


> Not that anyone asked...this is T1000xTk s1 at 6wksView attachment 5204261View attachment 5204262View attachment 5204263View attachment 5204264



Been in the jar maybe 10 days. Smells like a bag of funk candy with a relaxing stone (was peeled like a banana upon first smoke). Picked at 55 days, that's what my notes say but pot error is possible. Will grow again.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 27, 2022)

Lemon tree x wedding cake #2

super terpy, i have 3 females and I’ll run them from clone to see what they do. All are mouth coaters, 2 and 4 are super lemony with some spice and sweetness going on. #5 is very candy with some sour spice cake in the background. 3 grew like ass and one hermed but the three that went all the way are killer.


----------



## ChocoKush (Nov 1, 2022)

PapaSlick76 said:


> Sterling Skunk is now listed at his website. Looks like it is suggested for outdoor only. Aw well... Should be fun for those that can cultivate outside!


Is there any photos of the Sterling Skunk? all i see is photos of it crossed to something.


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 1, 2022)

Sale!!!


----------



## higher self (Nov 1, 2022)

the real mccoy said:


> Sale!!!


Thanks! Finally a sale lol!


----------



## Duke Wellington (Nov 1, 2022)

I love fall.
Sherbet x Wedding Cake


----------



## Duke Wellington (Nov 1, 2022)

Purple Punch Fallen Soldier.


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Nov 2, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> Is there any photos of the Sterling Skunk? all i see is photos of it crossed to something.


I thought I had seen some pics on his instagram, but I may be wrong.


----------



## {Icon} (Nov 2, 2022)

Just a heads up CSI is currently having a sale https://humboldtcsi.com/
The Coupon Code: NO SHAVE NOVEMBER will save 21% Off all orders for the month of November. Orders over 1500 save 40% with the code: BULK2022 and for Wholesale pricing WHOLESALE22 will give 50% off on orders of 5K or more. Links are in the profiles @csi_humboldt@csi_humboldt2.0@humboldt_csi

I just ordered the CaliO i was wondering what people are getting as freebies lately?


----------



## JediFarmer (Nov 2, 2022)

{Icon} said:


> Just a heads up CSI is currently having a sale https://humboldtcsi.com/
> The Coupon Code: NO SHAVE NOVEMBER will save 21% Off all orders for the month of November. Orders over 1500 save 40% with the code: BULK2022 and for Wholesale pricing WHOLESALE22 will give 50% off on orders of 5K or more. Links are in the profiles @csi_humboldt@csi_humboldt2.0@humboldt_csi
> 
> I just ordered the CaliO i was wondering what people are getting as freebies lately?


Last month got some Urkle, TK and Chem#1 fallen soldiers and mendo purp x blackberry widow freebies


----------



## keifcake (Nov 3, 2022)

The best Headband x Triangle Kush out of 7

Also sent my payment for ChemD S1 and Headband x ChemD


----------



## undercover_offduty (Nov 3, 2022)

keifcake said:


> The best Headband x Triangle Kush out of 7
> 
> Also sent my payment for ChemD S1 and Headband x ChemD


what's it smell like???


----------



## keifcake (Nov 3, 2022)

Old school kush smell with undertone of Chem, the best smelling of the ones I ran, the others didn't have much smell to them.


----------



## Spindle818 (Nov 3, 2022)

keifcake said:


> Old school kush smell with undertone of Chem, the best smelling of the ones I ran, the others didn't have much smell to them.


I’ve noticed the same thing with the headband x chem d The 2 keepers are rank and awesome, but the others were beautiful with almost no smell


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 3, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> I’ve noticed the same thing with the headband x chem d The 2 keepers are rank and awesome, but the others were beautiful with almost no smell


Same with mine smelled like my gmo but way weaker so didn’t keep it


----------



## Spindle818 (Nov 3, 2022)

Humboldt Snow x TK. Great cross from great parents. Not a bad plant in the pack


----------



## keifcake (Nov 3, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> I’ve noticed the same thing with the headband x chem d The 2 keepers are rank and awesome, but the others were beautiful with almost no smell


Hopefully there's a keeper in 7 seeds, sounds like need to run all at once


----------



## pepedindunuffin (Nov 4, 2022)

Is CSI pretty receptive to germ issues via email? Never had a problem until i tried to pop this pack of Humboldts Most Wanted, could only get 1/8 to pop a tail with soak+paper towel.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 4, 2022)

pepedindunuffin said:


> Is CSI pretty receptive to germ issues via email? Never had a problem until i tried to pop this pack of Humboldts Most Wanted, could only get 1/8 to pop a tail with soak+paper towel.


How were they stored?


----------



## pepedindunuffin (Nov 4, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> How were they stored?


Sealed pack inside a metal gasketed ammo box with silica gel packs in my 60f basement. Zero issues with the other 3 packs I popped.


----------



## Freshbakd (Nov 4, 2022)

pepedindunuffin said:


> Sealed pack inside a metal gasketed ammo box with silica gel packs in my 60f basement. Zero issues with the other 3 packs I popped.


same issue a while back with some pirates of the emerald. I reached out on ig he responded and it seemed like I was going to get a replacement. however he said to send an email to ect I did and no response. not a huge deal but I would avoid his regs from now on myself. popped a few packs of csi with no problems and great results. wish you better luck than I had I also didn't continue to pursue the replacements any further than explained here.


----------



## Under the Radar (Nov 5, 2022)

Wedding Cake x Sherbet week 6
Autopots with jacks 4:2 in tap water 
3 genotypes
Overview pic followed by up close of same plant


----------



## Spindle818 (Nov 5, 2022)

Under the Radar said:


> Wedding Cake x Sherbet week 6
> Autopots with jacks 4:2 in tap water
> 3 genotypes
> Overview pic followed by up close of same plant
> ...


That cross looks fire!


----------



## SkullyC (Nov 7, 2022)

You know what’s missing through all these pages? The smoke test, names and looks mean shit, why is it every time someone asks what the actual smokes like, no reply. Odd

I’ve run this gear out for three years now and have yet to find a true winner in any pack. Looks good, sometimes has good terps, quite often does not. The end result and most important part is the smoke test. Time and time again csi gear is weak ass crud, sorry

This guy has about 500 strains going, you think he tests any of it? Impossible, he keeps the gems to himself and high roller cliental, you all get the let over trash. His best lines are not being used to produce your seeds, guaranteed

Some of the weakest shit I’ve grown in 25yrs of growing. Oh and heaven forbid don’t grow this shit outdoors, zero resistance, every disease you can think of will eat them alive. complete unstable junk.

When is the last time you seen a dispensary anywhere in the world selling CSI flower? Answer, NEVER and there’s a reason for that


----------



## sadboy92 (Nov 7, 2022)

SkullyC said:


> You know what’s missing through all these pages? The smoke test, names and looks mean shit, why is it every time someone asks what the actual smokes like, no reply. Odd
> 
> I’ve run this gear out for three years now and have yet to find a true winner in any pack. Looks good, sometimes has good terps, quite often does not. The end result and most important part is the smoke test. Time and time again csi gear is weak ass crud, sorry
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you've had a bad experience. I'm guessing people in this thread will probably disagree with you based on theirs. Some people think MMS is great, others don't. I hope you're able to move on and finally find something that checks all your boxes.


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 7, 2022)

Dude compared good weed to dispensaries lol.


----------



## VirtualHerd (Nov 7, 2022)

SkullyC said:


> You know what’s missing through all these pages? The smoke test, names and looks mean shit, why is it every time someone asks what the actual smokes like, no reply. Odd
> 
> I’ve run this gear out for three years now and have yet to find a true winner in any pack. Looks good, sometimes has good terps, quite often does not. The end result and most important part is the smoke test. Time and time again csi gear is weak ass crud, sorry
> 
> ...



It could be that S1's are more of a gamble than people want to admit. I respect breeders that take the time and care enough to find a good reliable stud vs. sprinkling fem pollen on everything and calling it a pure line or a clone in seed form. Way too much of that going on in my opinion. 
With that said I do have a csi bubba s1 that I just put into flower, it's healthy and looks like it should, with some luck it might be worth keeping around for a while. So I am agreeing with you to a point but I think it is the overall seed game as it currently is not just one guy reversing clones.


----------



## Spindle818 (Nov 7, 2022)

Sometimes you have to look at maybe the seeds not being the problem. Hundreds of satisfied people perhaps the problem isn’t with the seeds


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 7, 2022)

Why the fuck would you waste 3 years growing weak ass crud? Enjoy your Ethos.


----------



## skuba (Nov 7, 2022)

SkullyC said:


> When is the last time you seen a dispensary anywhere in the world selling CSI flower? Answer, NEVER and there’s a reason for that


Obama kush and t-1000 got pretty popular, greendot labs in Colorado sells flower of multiple csi strains. Jungle boys and alien labs had old family purple. 710 labs runs csi shit. When was the last time you got good weed at a dispensary?


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Nov 8, 2022)

SkullyC said:


> You know what’s missing through all these pages? The smoke test, names and looks mean shit, why is it every time someone asks what the actual smokes like, no reply. Odd
> 
> I’ve run this gear out for three years now and have yet to find a true winner in any pack. Looks good, sometimes has good terps, quite often does not. The end result and most important part is the smoke test. Time and time again csi gear is weak ass crud, sorry
> 
> ...


I’ve grown hundreds of his seeds. Some of his crosses stand out. Most don’t. Especially the newer ones using the hype shit IMO. However, that’s TBE just like any other chucker’s work. They can’t predict accurately how strains A and B are going to react to one another. CSI’s crosses using his own keepers have potential and fanfare. For example, some including myself are fond of the 5150. 
CSI’s reversals and crosses using known and available genetics are just that… Crosses that can be easily replicated by anyone with the same access to the same cuts. Just from a growers standpoint, besides criticizing his choices in pairings, or the traits he does choose when he actually selects for ‘Breeding’, all one can truly complain about is the quality of his actual seeds. Personally, I have had germ issues with csi. No more than many breeders. Some crosses worse than others. Some of his seeds seem immature occasionally and I have seen mold on the shell of a few when germinating. 
That being said, I for one am glad he has reversed certain strains. 91, bubba, Tk, etc. Availability has been a plus! As for specific standout crosses, I believe it’s all about the specific pairings and how they mesh. My favorite cross from the 91 reversal was the Legend Og crinkle cut x chem 91. There are other 91 crosses he made using better moms than the crinkle, but the crinkle plays the best with the 91 IME. I had to grow a dozen plus 91 crosses to find that out for sure.
I do think he’s lost his way in some regards with all the high priced seeds from lame chucks, but no way is he holding out on his best genetics. That is laughably idiotic to suggest. If he had a unicorn he’d sell it. I’m 100% sure from experience that there are bettter breeders with better crosses. I’m sure there are inferior ones as well. As for his business I have some complaints regarding responding to issues, but must praise his delivery speed and his generosity. Also, smoke reports are completely subjective. You might want to hear what some rando thinks about the weed he smokes, but it doesn’t prove a thing! Structure and dominant terps will tell you just as much valuable information about a cross as someone’s opinion on potency. As for pests and pathogens I find it hard to believe considering my experience with multiple types of cannabis that every plant was susceptible to all. Narrow leaf and broad leaf varieties just don’t react the same to pathogens and pests, each has distinct vulnerabilities. Further, I would second other’s criticism of your dispensary comment. My csi flower (not every pheno, but my top 10%) kills most top shelf my friends have purchased in plenty of stores. Legal weed is dumpster juice.


----------



## insulintype1 (Nov 8, 2022)

For everyone that has ran the S1's was it worth it? I don't mind running an entire pack to find a keeper.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Nov 8, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> For everyone that has ran the S1's was it worth it? I don't mind running an entire pack to find a keeper.


I found one really nice urkle s1, one chem d s1 that had amazing flavor funk and potency, and two very nice mendo purple s1 selections. All from single packs.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Nov 8, 2022)

And to be clear. Many of the non excellent siblings were pretty good mids. Especially the mendo purple. Lots of great variations. The chem d s1s were all good in their own way, all produced lots of resin. But only one had top shelf flavor, funk and effects. The urkle pack were all mids accept one very good one and one pretty good one.


----------



## Spindle818 (Nov 8, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> For everyone that has ran the S1's was it worth it? I don't mind running an entire pack to find a keeper.


S1’s in general are a crapshoot. Might find fire in one pack. Might need a bunch. Much easier to find keepers in feminized hybrids in my experience


----------



## Duke Wellington (Nov 8, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> S1’s in general are a crapshoot. Might find fire in one pack. Might need a bunch. Much easier to find keepers in feminized hybrids in my experience


From my limited experience, I'd agree. Although I think there are more winners in some s1s than others.

I personally love looking through s1s to find breeding moms for personal projects.


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 8, 2022)

S1’s are more miss than hit… you can always find all the reasons why they aren’t quite as good as the original … very few genetics make the exception… like the old tahoe OG…. Every S1 out of that was TKO smoke … then when you’d Go S2 you’d find hay stacks again


----------



## insulintype1 (Nov 8, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> From my limited experience, I'd agree. Although I think there are more winners in some s1s than others.
> 
> I personally love looking through s1s to find breeding moms for personal projects.


For me it's wanting to try these legendary clones I've read or listened to on podcasts. My only experience with anything legendary is the old 4way from the 90's. But now my state is legal I can actually play around. The lottery aspect of an S1 sounds fun though a little pricy. I've had great luck with several breeders. I'm not to keen on buying on clones.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Nov 8, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> For me it's wanting to try these legendary clones I've read or listened to on podcasts. My only experience with anything legendary is the old 4way from the 90's. But now my state is legal I can actually play around. The lottery aspect of an S1 sounds fun though a little pricy. I've had great luck with several breeders. I'm not to keen on buying on clones.


I share the same sentiment. 

I think as long as your expectations are informed and realistic, s1s are awesome.


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 8, 2022)

My gg4 x tk and gg4 x bubblegum were both killer. Haven’t gotten to many csi packs but always went for hybrids over s1 like tk x t1000 instead of tk s1. Also have wifi x zkittles, chem d cookies and purple indica x mendo that should all be good.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Nov 8, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> My gg4 x tk and gg4 x bubblegum were both killer. Haven’t gotten to many csi packs but always went for hybrids over s1 like tk x t1000 instead of tk s1. Also have wifi x zkittles, chem d cookies and purple indica x mendo that should all be good.


I bet you'll find plenty of fire in all of those.


----------



## THCbreeder (Nov 8, 2022)

Obama kush x GSC , OFP F2R #1 x sherbet , TKxT1000 x ruthless runtz , savage purple x GSC and 5150 TK x purple punch all been fire ! I’ve had some temperature issues and they still chugging along in week 10. Pics are from early week 9 … to the haters


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 8, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> I bet you'll find plenty of fire in all of those.


I think a lot has to do with how you grow too. Not to hate on soil but I grew a lot of those old “mid” type strains like Wonder Woman in soil back in the day and now when I grow old strains in coco under led it’s like a totally different plant. Still not as pretty as hype strains but I’m growing for terps and heads not stalks


----------



## Duke Wellington (Nov 8, 2022)

It has a ton to do with how you grow. IMO, If the grower is subpar, the product cannot surpass subpar. Even with great genetics. Accept with some luck.


----------



## insulintype1 (Nov 8, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> It has a ton to do with how you grow. IMO, If the grower is subpar, the product cannot surpass subpar. Even with great genetics. Accept with some luck.


this times 1000x... I've seen guys slamming breeders gear on discord and their grows are absolute trash. plants drowning in nutrients with lights so close the purple stems are turning black.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Nov 8, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> It has a ton to do with how you grow. IMO, If the grower is subpar, the product cannot surpass subpar. Even with great genetics. Accept with some luck.


Absolutely has SOMETHING to do with the grower.

Ime, I've never grown something that I considered subpar...all the plants I've grown have been fire in their own way....whether it's standout potency, flavor or both.

I do have limited experience, but so far my favorite strain I've grown was Jilly Bean from Mz Jill/tga....flavor, potency, beauty that plant had it all.

Csi's Bubblegum S1 was mid-level, maybe even lower level in potency, but a beautiful plant with an amazing Bubblegum flavor....definitely a great smoke.....definitely a strain I want to breed with eventually.

Not every single strain is gonna lead to knockout levels of potency, but other categories can make them winners.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Nov 8, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> Absolutely has SOMETHING to do with the grower.
> 
> Ime, I've never grown something that I considered subpar...all the plants I've grown have been fire in their own way....whether it's standout potency, flavor or both.
> 
> ...


How many BG s1s did you run? I've been interested in that one.


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 8, 2022)

Agree on the Chem D s1 so many different phenos none are as good as the original


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Nov 9, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> How many BG s1s did you run? I've been interested in that one.


Just 1 seed lol. And for flavor was a complete winner! Potency was lacking a bit, but wasn't tremendously weak either. Definitely a great smoke. Definitely a flavor everyone should experience. The inhale was strong pine, but the exhale is where it shines, 100% classic pink bubblegum flavor on the exhale.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Nov 9, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> Just 1 seed lol. And for flavor was a complete winner! Potency was lacking a bit, but wasn't tremendously weak either. Definitely a great smoke. Definitely a flavor everyone should experience. The inhale was strong pine, but the exhale is where it shines, 100% classic pink bubblegum flavor on the exhale.


That sounds great!


----------



## Duke Wellington (Nov 9, 2022)

This is way better looking in person. Hard for me to capture its true look in a photo. It smells like string grape hard candy. Hardly any cannabis type smell. Just grape candy. Happy clear headed effects that aid in better sleep for me.

Mendocino Purple s1


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 9, 2022)

Ninth week (from first flower) of flower today,gonna let her go maybe for another week or two was hoping for some purple,temps been 10 degrees or more less at lights out for like a week straight. Got slow vegging plants in veg tent so might just let her go three more weeks, pic’s where rushed took before work what y’all think.


----------



## Drbigsky (Nov 10, 2022)

Old Family Purple F2R day 56


----------



## Dank Budz (Nov 10, 2022)

Been taking a break from the forums but figured I'd drop in with some pics, two more phenos of the T1000 x zkittlez , green one is catching my attention looking to be a TK leaner, one with color seems more urkle dom, I assume at least never grown it


----------



## thegrease (Nov 10, 2022)

Loompa's Headband x Triangle Kush
Lemon cleaner and gas are the primary smells


----------



## sadboy92 (Nov 10, 2022)

Never grown HB but every cross I see using it is floppy


----------



## keifcake (Nov 12, 2022)

Can't beat or argue with the selection of freebies here. 
I ordered the 2 packs on top row. 

Looks like imma be seat on having to order anymore Chem now.
I have G-unit, HB x TK already growing, and with the freebies from ordering the Acapulco gold yesterday being Chem 91 S1 I'll have a good selection of chances. 

I really like getting the big bad wolf as freebie, because I was looking at it, but was on the fence because of the low terp reports. And getting the HB chem#1 is really nice as well. 

I may run of the apple fritter x seeds and one 9f the Hawaii lites just to see what's up with those


----------



## Under the Radar (Nov 12, 2022)

Both Big Bad Wolf plants I grew were beasts. Heavy yields on both: one smelled like carrot tops and is a good day time and the other started more rubber and mellowed to light and fresh sent and good afternoon/evening.

I received them as freebies and have one left. I’ll be popping it soon. Great grower and good buds.

For scale the width of the wall is about 5 foot. GG4 S1 in the lower left. Also good buds!


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Nov 14, 2022)

Under the Radar said:


> Both Big Bad Wolf plants I grew were beasts. Heavy yields on both: one smelled like carrot tops and is a good day time and the other started more rubber and mellowed to light and fresh sent and good afternoon/evening.
> 
> I received them as freebies and have one left. I’ll be popping it soon. Great grower and good buds.
> 
> ...


dang i would have expected big bad wolf to stink like a mfer




keifcake said:


> I really like getting the big bad wolf as freebie, because I was looking at it, but was on the fence because of the low terp reports. And getting the HB chem#1 is really nice as well.


damn I did not know about this, bought 2 packs


----------



## Under the Radar (Nov 14, 2022)

Don’t get me wrong about the Big Bad Wolf, during harvest I had to leave the room because it was pure intense rubber to the point I was gagging! That one mellowed to more fresh lower smelling than the sister that still holds that Durban carrot top scent.

Both good. Both turned my head to the Chem and especially the 91. I was hesitant to grow this one at first because I grew out a Chem D x FS and it produced decent flower, but the least favorite that round. 

Had two freebie GSC x 91 turn out full male on this run though. Not complaining, but worth noting.


----------



## conor c (Nov 14, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> S1’s are more miss than hit… you can always find all the reasons why they aren’t quite as good as the original … very few genetics make the exception… like the old tahoe OG…. Every S1 out of that was TKO smoke … then when you’d Go S2 you’d find hay stacks again


Some stick close to the mum others just dont ime most vary a bit and yeah the s2 gen is kinda like an f2 so yes even more variable


----------



## Duke Wellington (Nov 14, 2022)

conor c said:


> Some stick close to the mum others just dont ime most vary a bit and yeah the s2 gen is kinda like an f2 so yes even more variable


I thought that the s2 generation was generally more consistent due to starting out inbred and becoming more inbred. 

I'm no expert, but that is my understanding.


----------



## conor c (Nov 14, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> I thought that the s2 generation was generally more consistent due to starting out inbred and becoming more inbred.
> 
> I'm no expert, but that is my understanding.


Nope its more like f2s so recessive stuff can pop out


----------



## Duke Wellington (Nov 14, 2022)

conor c said:


> Nope its more like f2s so recessive stuff can pop out


Interesting thanks.


----------



## AUEstates (Nov 15, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> CSI rules. I ran them for the first time outdoors last season the bubblegum cookies, chem1 x TK, dogshit x ofp. All did awesome I think my favorite effect came off the dogshit x OFP. if you have that freebie and like an uplifting effect. That strains rules. Grew like a freak but the effect was awakening.


Sativa Dogshit or PNW/Pineapple indica variety?


----------



## AUEstates (Nov 15, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Nice to see the Trinity crosses ready and the panama red x chem d sounds wild also.Looks like the dogshit freebie made it past testing also


Sativa Dogshit?


----------



## Spindle818 (Nov 15, 2022)

Dogshit is an expression of nl5/haze, a really good one


----------



## sadboy92 (Nov 15, 2022)

should cross dogshit with the cat piss in yellow snow


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Nov 15, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> should cross dogshit with the cat piss in yellow snow


Why is this my exact thought when I see either strain mentioned? I both enjoy and cringe at the thought that you picked this straight from my brain.


----------



## sadboy92 (Nov 15, 2022)

PapaSlick76 said:


> Why is this my exact thought when I see either strain mentioned? I both enjoy and cringe at the thought that you picked this straight from my brain.


great minds think alike


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Nov 16, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> should cross dogshit with the cat piss in yellow snow


I crossed it to nl5 male


----------



## {Icon} (Nov 16, 2022)

Got hooked up through CSI, i bought just the CaliO & got everything else as freebies all for $89!!!


----------



## Under the Radar (Nov 16, 2022)

That Sherb x Wedding is fire. Popped 3, got 3 genotypes all three are amazing in their our right, but one had balls week 1-3 flower. No big deal. Flashlight and a quick inspection a few times and they died out.

One of them I’m planning on re-vegging because it checks all the boxes so far. Not fussy to heat and jack’s nutes in autopots either. If it passes the smoke test I’m keeping it for a few rounds.


----------



## klx (Nov 16, 2022)

conor c said:


> Some stick close to the mum others just dont ime most vary a bit and yeah the s2 gen is kinda like an f2 so yes even more variable





conor c said:


> Nope its more like f2s so recessive stuff can pop out


This is incorrect.

S1s will display a wide variation of the genepool including recessive traits because there is no outcross involved. So an S1 is much closer to an F2. If you then make a selection out of the S1 population in the direction you want to go and take that plant to S2 you will start to lock in those preferred traits.


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 16, 2022)

Under the Radar said:


> That Sherb x Wedding is fire. Popped 3, got 3 genotypes all three are amazing in their our right, but one had balls week 1-3 flower. No big deal. Flashlight and a quick inspection a few times and they died out.
> 
> One of them I’m planning on re-vegging because it checks all the boxes so far. Not fussy to heat and jack’s nutes in autopots either. If it passes the smoke test I’m keeping it for a few rounds.


Just got a freebie pack of those from strainly for 10 bucks lol


----------



## Dank Budz (Nov 17, 2022)

Some nug shots of the T1000 x zkittlez


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 17, 2022)

Under the Radar said:


> That Sherb x Wedding is fire. Popped 3, got 3 genotypes all three are amazing in their our right, but one had balls week 1-3 flower. No big deal. Flashlight and a quick inspection a few times and they died out.
> 
> One of them I’m planning on re-vegging because it checks all the boxes so far. Not fussy to heat and jack’s nutes in autopots either. If it passes the smoke test I’m keeping it for a few rounds.


Mine are stretching up through the roof, I hope it’s as good as you say. Ain’t seen no balls, but I didn’t top em.


----------



## thegrease (Nov 17, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Mine are stretching up through the roof, I hope it’s as good as you say. Ain’t seen no balls, but I didn’t top em.


I grew out two of these freebies as well, and got some nice plants!


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 18, 2022)

@oldtymemusic


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Nov 18, 2022)

thegrease said:


> I grew out two of these freebies as well, and got some nice plants!
> View attachment 5227505View attachment 5227506
> View attachment 5227507


I threw a small one outside late in the season to replace the spot of a male. It was the nicest looking plant I had. Leaves were purple with a pinkish tint. Bud was mostly green. Super frosty. Very similar to the actual wedding cake which I have been running for a few years.


----------



## Dank Budz (Nov 20, 2022)

Green pheno on T1000 x zkittlez, strong smell of rubber and tennis balls, wish I got a clone of it


----------



## dgarcad (Nov 21, 2022)

Anyone flower out Big Sur Holy x Zkittlez? Sounds really fire.


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Nov 21, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Anyone flower out Big Sur Holy x Zkittlez? Sounds really fire.


Not yet, but she is in the bank.


----------



## Under the Radar (Nov 23, 2022)

Sherb x Wedding
3 different genotypes at around week 8
Jack’s nutes at 4:2 1100 ppm in autopots on city water


----------



## JediFarmer (Nov 23, 2022)

Has anyone placed an order this month and received their seeds already? I'm waiting on delivery for some packs since beginning of the month.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 23, 2022)

JediFarmer said:


> Has anyone placed an order this month and received their seeds already? I'm waiting on delivery for some packs since beginning of the month.


I ordered on November 2nd but I’m in Canada. They are on the way


----------



## JediFarmer (Nov 23, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> I ordered on November 2nd but I’m in Canada. They are on the way


He recieved my package Nov 5 but no updates yet so checking around. Keep me posted if you don't mind.


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Nov 23, 2022)

JediFarmer said:


> Has anyone placed an order this month and received their seeds already? I'm waiting on delivery for some packs since beginning of the month.


I ordered on the first. He recieved it and had sent my package by the eighth. I recieved it on the 13th I think. Pretty standard, but it was the first day of the sale. Just making sure, you did include your order number with your money?


----------



## oldtymemusic (Nov 23, 2022)

PapaSlick76 said:


> I ordered on the first. He recieved it and had sent my package by the eighth. I recieved it on the 13th I think. Pretty standard, but it was the first day of the sale. Just making sure, you did include your order number with your money?


what sale? i didnt see mention of anything. that site is a headache


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Nov 23, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> what sale? i didnt see mention of anything. that site is a headache


I think someone posted a link to his Instagram. That is the only place it was posted. I don't know why he doesn't treat his website with a lil more love, or at least have someone do it for him. It runs the month of november. There is a code or three. I'll check in a minute. OK I have it. It reads as follows.

The Coupon Code: NO SHAVE NOVEMBER will save 21% Off all orders for the month of November. Orders over 1500 save 40% with the code: BULK2022 and for Wholesale pricing WHOLESALE22 will give 50% off on orders of 5K or more.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 24, 2022)

5$ on a hunnert, boy that’s a big savings


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Nov 24, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> 5$ on a hunnert, boy that’s a big savings


It is early and I am medicated, but doesn't 21 percent off of a hundred dollars make a hundred dollar order just $79? So 21 off of a hundred?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 24, 2022)

PapaSlick76 said:


> It is early and I am medicated, but doesn't 21 percent off of a hundred dollars make a hundred dollar order just $79? So 21 off of a hundred?


That’s correct. I was about to say the same thing lol. $21 off of $100


----------



## ChronicNuggets (Nov 24, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> That’s correct. I was about to say the same thing lol. $21 off of $100


Percentages are hard. Ol brainiac decided to divide 100 by 21 to derive his dig. Shameful!


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Nov 24, 2022)

ChronicNuggets said:


> Percentages are hard. Ol brainiac decided to divide 100 by 21 to derive his dig. Shameful!


Meh. It happens to the very best of us.


----------



## ChronicNuggets (Nov 24, 2022)

PapaSlick76 said:


> Meh. It happens to the very best of us.


Especially at 3AM


----------



## Fallguy111 (Nov 24, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> 5$ on a hunnert, boy that’s a big savings


Public school?


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Nov 24, 2022)

Fallguy111 said:


> Public school?


Come on now. Mistakes happen. It's Thanksgiving after all. Speaking of which, I hope everyone has a dank Thanksgiving!


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 24, 2022)

PapaSlick76 said:


> Come on now. Mistakes happen. It's Thanksgiving after all. Speaking of which, I hope everyone has a dank Thanksgiving!


My bad, I shouldn’t have sparked that chem d x heri so early apologies to all and Happy Thanksgiving. I just get mind blown when I see that 1K and 5K tier discounts, thinkin of all that moolah. In a good way


----------



## Powers piglet (Nov 24, 2022)

Powers piglet said:


> View attachment 5218494View attachment 5218495
> Been in the jar maybe 10 days. Smells like a bag of funk candy with a relaxing stone (was peeled like a banana upon first smoke). Picked at 55 days, that's what my notes say but pot error is possible. Will grow again.


After 4+ weeks in a jar the smell is Lemon-lime, soapy to the nose [she smelled like soap during flower]. Citrus on the inhale and pure lime on the exhale that coats your mouth and lingers. Tastes great. Relaxing, sedative...I take bong hits and two tokes lasts 1hr+. YMMV [three little birds]


----------



## JediFarmer (Nov 24, 2022)

PapaSlick76 said:


> I ordered on the first. He recieved it and had sent my package by the eighth. I recieved it on the 13th I think. Pretty standard, but it was the first day of the sale. Just making sure, you did include your order number with your money?


Oh yeah, did that. Not my first order from him. Didn't have any issue before. Not getting any communication back yet.


----------



## Under the Radar (Nov 25, 2022)

From Insta:

The Coupon Code : BLACKFRIDAY22 will save 22% off all orders and will include a full free pack of the New Release ‘Lil Red Riding Hood’ (Zkittlez x Mendo Purps) and the tried and true ‘Big Bad Wolf’ (Chemdog’91 x Chemdog D). Please feel free to share this post on all social media apps, forums, etc. Links in the profiles @humboldt_csi@csi_humboldt2.0 @csi_humboldt


----------



## Spindle818 (Nov 25, 2022)

Under the Radar said:


> From Insta:
> 
> The Coupon Code : BLACKFRIDAY22 will save 22% off all orders and will include a full free pack of the New Release ‘Lil Red Riding Hood’ (Zkittlez x Mendo Purps) and the tried and true ‘Big Bad Wolf’ (Chemdog’91 x Chemdog D). Please feel free to share this post on all social media apps, forums, etc. Links in the profiles @humboldt_csi@csi_humboldt2.0 @csi_humboldt


Yeah I hopped on this one too. Buy one pack and get 3


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Nov 25, 2022)

Under the Radar said:


> From Insta:
> 
> The Coupon Code : BLACKFRIDAY22 will save 22% off all orders and will include a full free pack of the New Release ‘Lil Red Riding Hood’ (Zkittlez x Mendo Purps) and the tried and true ‘Big Bad Wolf’ (Chemdog’91 x Chemdog D). Please feel free to share this post on all social media apps, forums, etc. Links in the profiles @humboldt_csi@csi_humboldt2.0 @csi_humboldt


The 22% discount just worked for me.


----------



## Cocabam (Nov 25, 2022)

Seems like the perfect time to try some CSI gear, I just placed an order for Lemon Party S1


----------



## Fallguy111 (Nov 25, 2022)

Can you guys please quit posting deals? This order may end in divorce, she just doesn't understand a good deal.


----------



## THCbreeder (Nov 25, 2022)

Cocabam said:


> Seems like the perfect time to try some CSI gear, I just placed an order for Lemon Party S1


Please run freebies along side lemon party so you can give an overall assessment and opinion on your first experience.. would like to see those lil red riding hood and big bad wolf phenos you get !


----------



## THCbreeder (Nov 25, 2022)

Savage purple x GSC and ofp 2 x sherbet


----------



## keifcake (Nov 25, 2022)

I had to jump on the lemon party train, was very tempted to get Columbia mango biche.. but I have a very nice Columbian from Ace, but I don't have any lemon tree or party and the party won out. 

That'll make 2 packs of big bad wolf after my last order came with one. 

I've never had any interest in zkittlez, but I'm going to have to pop a few red riding hood, it sounds like something really good to smoke on during my weekly dose of shrooms, currently that's been frozen margy but that is starting get kinda empty


----------



## Spindle818 (Nov 25, 2022)

keifcake said:


> I had to jump on the lemon party train, was very tempted to get Columbia mango biche.. but I have a very nice Columbian from Ace, but I don't have any lemon tree or party and the party won out.
> 
> That'll make 2 packs of big bad wolf after my last order came with one.
> 
> I've never had any interest in zkittlez, but I'm going to have to pop a few red riding hood, it sounds like something really good to smoke on during my weekly dose of shrooms, currently that's been frozen margy but that is starting get kinda empty


Skittlez has great flavor but I hate growing the plant. Small yielder and the structure leaves a lot to be desired, but crosses with his purps always improves everything


----------



## keifcake (Nov 25, 2022)

The frozen margy is a low yielding plant as well, I thought about running some of the f2 I made, or the gdp x frozen margy which I ran one female of and it was good, vanilla taste, but a very low yeilder also. 
The exceptional flavor is mainly what I'm concerned about on shrooms, because the high is largely irrelevant as long as it isn't some boof, and since it's only once a week I'll be using it, low yielding isnt the worst thing in the world. 

I heard the same about growing zkittles on future cannabis project, I'm sure the mendo will help with that a lot


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 26, 2022)

Lemon party 10 weeks of flower 10 day dry test nug. Still strong garlicky lemon skunk, the shit is funky as hell this nug in a paper bag has my bedroom smelling musty!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 26, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Lemon party 10 weeks of flower 10 day dry test nug. Still strong garlicky lemon skunk, the shit is funky as hell this nug in a paper bag has my bedroom smelling musty!View attachment 5230871


That looks really good


----------



## Landrace_NJ (Nov 27, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> Skittlez has great flavor but I hate growing the plant. Small yielder and the structure leaves a lot to be desired, but crosses with his purps always improves everything


Is it really leafy?


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 27, 2022)

I've only cracked one Lemon Party S1 so far. It was very terpy but orangey citrus and not lemon at all. Lip-smacking sweet on the vape though. Tiny buds. Hoping for something better in the rest of the pack.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Nov 27, 2022)

Observe & Report said:


> I've only cracked one Lemon Party S1 so far. It was very terpy but orangey citrus and not lemon at all. Lip-smacking sweet on the vape though. Tiny buds. Hoping for something better in the rest of the pack.


How are the effects?


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 27, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> How are the effects?


The one Lemon Party S1 I grew had average effect, nothing notable either way.


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 27, 2022)

Observe & Report said:


> I've only cracked one Lemon Party S1 so far. It was very terpy but orangey citrus and not lemon at all. Lip-smacking sweet on the vape though. Tiny buds. Hoping for something better in the rest of the pack.


My other pheno has really small buds but smells like lemon heads


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 27, 2022)

Observe & Report said:


> The one Lemon Party S1 I grew had average effect, nothing notable either way.


The garlic lemon had me zooted energized sativa high at first then then I went to sleep after like a hour lol


----------



## BongChoi (Nov 27, 2022)

Landrace_NJ said:


> Is it really leafy?


The flower has a higher leaf to calyx ratio, and a slightly spaced structure inside the nugs. It does provide ample room for resin production, which will stay less damaged throughout harvest and cure. But it will take up a lot of storage space and doesn't look that great. Good brain appeal though


----------



## Dank Budz (Nov 28, 2022)

Getting close, looking like another week or two maybe. Z1000, straight rubber smell, and chunky solid buds all the way to the bottom, kicking myself for not taking cuts.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 28, 2022)

Reveg her, looks nice


----------



## Landrace_NJ (Nov 29, 2022)

BongChoi said:


> The flower has a higher leaf to calyx ratio, and a slightly spaced structure inside the nugs. It does provide ample room for resin production, which will stay less damaged throughout harvest and cure. But it will take up a lot of storage space and doesn't look that great. Good brain appeal though


Thanks for the description


----------



## coolaidyoulove (Nov 29, 2022)

Chemd x gsc keeper. Gsc leaner with some gas added from the d. Had a way funkier one but the structure was awful. Have two more packs I should pop soon


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 29, 2022)

R. I P probably going to harvest Thursday, need th room smelling citrusy and sweet with pine and diesel within


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 29, 2022)

And purple sherbet, heavily seeded still smells like grape now and laters still going to get smoke like the rest, both sisters


----------



## Landrace_NJ (Nov 29, 2022)

coolaidyoulove said:


> Chemd x gsc keeper. Gsc leaner with some gas added from the d. Had a way funkier one but the structure was awful. Have two more packs I should pop soon


Looks awesome! I have a D leaner. Still have 4 beans hopefully get a GSC leaner. The one I have is a lesser chem d. Super nice but she’s jealous of the real deal growing next to her. Haha


----------



## coolaidyoulove (Nov 29, 2022)

Landrace_NJ said:


> Looks awesome! I have a D leaner. Still have 4 beans hopefully get a GSC leaner. The one I have is a lesser chem d. Super nice but she’s jealous of the real deal growing next to her. Haha


When I popped em I was looking for a gmo plant kinda but shorter flower time. Definitely didn’t find any gmo plants. I don’t think anyone has really. Chem d funk but the gmo is way different than what I saw. How about you? I gotta chem d
X Irene that will melt your eyebrows off with gas but she’s ugly as hell.


----------



## YardG (Nov 29, 2022)

YardG said:


> One whole plant shot and then closer-ups of two out of the three Chemmy Blues (from a freebie pack) I ran outdoors this summer. Third one has a totally different structure, less baseball bat, more christmas tree shaped. The two baseball bats, which are near identical in structure, have had me worried all summer, IMHO dense plants often don't do that well in my locale.
> 
> View attachment 5210527View attachment 5210528View attachment 5210529


Did anyone ever point out that this wasn't a CSI pack? It was from Strayfox, I don't know what I was thinking. Well, maybe I know how I was thinking.


----------



## coolaidyoulove (Nov 29, 2022)

Some killer smoke Irene x chem d but she ain’t so pretty and she hates hot temps. Heavy diesel fuel, skunk, onion, women’s perfume and coffee. For real. Not super potent. Oily glands. Low washer but dang she smokes good. Would be awesome to outcross with tk or gsc to condense


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Nov 30, 2022)

coolaidyoulove said:


> Heavy diesel fuel, skunk, onion, women’s perfume and coffee


niiiice


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 1, 2022)

I got my order yesterday and Caleb went over the top with his generosity. My order is on the right. Caleb’s freebies are on the left!


----------



## keifcake (Dec 1, 2022)

This is other standout of 6 Headband (notso) x TK
This one has a burnt smell of something, which you can tickle and burn your nostrils when you smell it. The yield of this one is less than the other, but we shall see how the smoke is in a few weeks


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Dec 1, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> View attachment 5232546
> I got my order yesterday and Caleb went over the top with his generosity. My order is on the right. Caleb’s freebies are on the left!


holy SHIT


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 1, 2022)

Anyone have or ever ran Mendo Purps x blackberry widow ? Pirates of the Emerald Triangle.
@OrganicGorilla Honestly direct cannot be beat, imo I’ve learned he normally AT LEAST doubles orders and often tripled for the most part . My mind was literally blown on my first order and I was upset I hadn’t found direct ordering earlier. Honestly with the exception of DBJ and GLG no one even comes close. And he often throws in expensive packs 200$+ even if you only order lesser packs. Had I found out about direct a few years back no doubt I would own the entire CSI collection by now, always been a fan of Nspecta but was always tough acquiring packs over here in the great white North . Now it’s on! And with deals like Black Friday etc. 22% off plus two free packs with purchase one being BBW! It’s a no brainer, I’m ecstatic just picturing what will come with my Black Friday order.


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 1, 2022)

keifcake said:


> This is other standout of 6 Headband (notso) x TK
> This one has a burnt smell of something, which you can tickle and burn your nostrils when you smell it. The yield of this one is less than the other, but we shall see how the smoke is in a few weeks


I have a pack of these along with the notso x D I’m looking forward too even more after reading these.


----------



## keifcake (Dec 1, 2022)

TopShelftrees said:


> I have a pack of these along with the notso x D I’m looking forward too even more after reading these.


I'm looking forward to seeing what's in the notso x chems as well, I have all of them after the last order I received. 

For black Friday I made an order on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, and have been wondering what I'm going to get. I ordered lemon party, 79 Xmas bud, and Columbian mango biche. The mango biche I ordered Sunday, I was going to hold off on ordering it, but I saw the stock disappearing fast, so I didn't wanna miss out. Plus another big bad wolf won't hurt either


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 1, 2022)

TopShelftrees said:


> Anyone have or ever ran Mendo Purps x blackberry widow ? Pirates of the Emerald Triangle.
> @OrganicGorilla Honestly direct cannot be beat, imo I’ve learned he normally AT LEAST doubles orders and often tripled for the most part . My mind was literally blown on my first order and I was upset I hadn’t found direct ordering earlier. Honestly with the exception of DBJ and GLG no one even comes close. And he often throws in expensive packs 200$+ even if you only order lesser packs. Had I found out about direct a few years back no doubt I would own the entire CSI collection by now, always been a fan of Nspecta but was always tough acquiring packs over here in the great white North . Now it’s on! And with deals like Black Friday etc. 22% off plus two free packs with purchase one being BBW! It’s a no brainer, I’m ecstatic just picturing what will come with my Black Friday order.


I also didn’t know about direct ordering from Caleb until about 4 months ago. I’d just order a few packs here and there from BDSC and they’d throw in a pack of Fallen Soldiers with the order. Since finding out about ordering direct, I’ll never shop anywhere else other then Caleb. He knows how to please his customers!


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 1, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> I’ll never shop anywhere else other then Caleb. He knows how to please his customers!


I actually said the EXACT same thing, and placed another similar yet more pricey order immediately to catch the Black Friday score and two packs I’d been waiting (dying) for to pop up! Hey people LOVE free stuff and most love surprises as well and when he holds the vast majority of strains I’ve always been into (tried , true and verified I might add) how/why go anywhere else. 
@keifcake I’ll be diving into some in the near future, look forward to seeing what you find .


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 1, 2022)

@OrganicGorilla btw that Trumps Candy and the AF1 are absolutely stellar additions! Always blows my mind when I see someone posting that one was free. I was contemplating posting my recent order actually, then I saw yours and just sat there drooling for 5 minutes, said forget it


----------



## Spindle818 (Dec 1, 2022)

The thing about his freebies is that they aren’t like other breeders. A lot of times I get things that I would never try or aren’t the greatest crosses, but with csi he gives you some of the most sought after packs and things that are related to your order that might be even better than what you chose


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 1, 2022)

TopShelftrees said:


> @OrganicGorilla btw that Trumps Candy and the AF1 are absolutely stellar additions! Always blows my mind when I see someone posting that one was free. I was contemplating posting my recent order actually, then I saw yours and just sat there drooling for 5 minutes, said forget it


When I opened the box, I seriously thought he sent me someone else’s order Until I realized all the packs I ordered were in fact in the box. 
I ordered 3 packs of AF1 a few weeks ago, because I knew I’d get the 40% off to make the packs worth only $300 each instead of $500… I’m very very curious to see what he sends me in that order!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 1, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> The thing about his freebies is that they aren’t like other breeders. A lot of times I get things that I would never try or aren’t the greatest crosses, but with csi he gives you some of the most sought after packs and things that are related to your order that might be even better than what you chose


I totally agree brother. He sent a couple HP13 crosses that I normally pass over, but one day I’ll find out they are fire


----------



## keifcake (Dec 1, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> The thing about his freebies is that they aren’t like other breeders. A lot of times I get things that I would never try or aren’t the greatest crosses, but with csi he gives you some of the most sought after packs and things that are related to your order that might be even better than what you chose


My first order with him, all I got was a selection of fallen soldiers, and thought that's pretty much what the freebies were. My second order last month of Notsodog x ChemD and Chem91 S1 came with 2 full packs of Notso x Chem 1 and big bad wolf, plus 2 more 3 seed packs of crosses, and 2 fallen soldiers. 

I do like he selects freebies based on what you ordered, but it's also nice that you can mention things you like and he will send that.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 1, 2022)

My first order direct was about 4 months ago. I ordered BBW and zkittlez x Urkle. He sent me 3 full packs and a handful of FS and other Regs like PTK and PCK. The dude is so generous


----------



## keifcake (Dec 1, 2022)

Yes, very much agree. He shouldn't have seed stock laying around going bad by giving it away like he does.


----------



## keifcake (Dec 1, 2022)

I also agree that the freebies I get everywhere else almost Always goes into the auto/freebie bag that I never intend on popping, but I would like to at some point run at least one of each of the freebies from CSI. Plus you don't get the garbage ass auto freebies every other bank gives you.


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 1, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> When I opened the box, I seriously thought he sent me someone else’s order Until I realized all the packs I ordered were in fact in the box.
> I ordered 3 packs of AF1 a few weeks ago, because I knew I’d get the 40% off to make the packs worth only $300 each instead of $500… I’m very very curious to see what he sends me in that order!


Even at 3 it’s a bit rich for my blood I cringed at 250$ with 22% off lol, but this has been a very tough year for me to say the very least. I’ll be watching when you pop those so I can live vicariously through your posts


----------



## Death Cap Genetics (Dec 6, 2022)

Sour D x Apple Fritter - day 53 - I really like this plant. strong structure, great stacking, fast healthy veg. Getting a really nice mix of both parents on the terps, Sweet pink berry, sweaty gym socks and some nice thick sour gas 



Popped a couple Sherbet x Wedding cake - #1 is really surprising me. Really pretty fade and frost. Terps are mostly vanilla and gas with nice sharp citrus. can't wait to smoke test this one. 
 

#2 is a little more boring. Easy to grow, short squat, very little stretch, thinner stalk and branches, but it does stack like wedding cake. Getting mostly citrus gas on the nose.


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Dec 6, 2022)

Just got my black friday order. I ordered 2 packs. He included the big bad wolf and lil red riding hood, PLUS 2 more full packs and 5 of the little 3-seed packs. Love that mfer.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 6, 2022)

bbggkk1177 said:


> Just got my black friday order. I ordered 2 packs. He included the big bad wolf and lil red riding hood, PLUS 2 more full packs and 5 of the little 3-seed packs. Love that mfer.


He’s so damn generous it’s crazy. I’ll never buy seeds from anyone else but Caleb


----------



## Dank Budz (Dec 6, 2022)

Z1000 gonna take her down Saturday, no room in veg area


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 6, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Z1000 gonna take her down Saturday, no room in veg area View attachment 5234739


Looks great! I'd love to hear a report on her.


----------



## kaneboy (Dec 6, 2022)

Has anyone grown csi rest in peace?
Just got last pack from breeder direct ,never grown ghost og cut crossed to chem 91


----------



## phantom grower (Dec 6, 2022)

So all of u guys are buying straight from their website?


----------



## Spindle818 (Dec 7, 2022)

phantom grower said:


> So all of u guys are buying straight from their website?


Always better to buy direct


----------



## THCbreeder (Dec 7, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Z1000 gonna take her down Saturday, no room in veg area View attachment 5234739


I had one look like this .. mine was thin stemmed and needed support .. but boy was she a looker… also smoke report was real good and flavorful… Mad I didn’t clone her


----------



## Dank Budz (Dec 7, 2022)

THCbreeder said:


> I had one look like this .. mine was thin stemmed and needed support .. but boy was she a looker… also smoke report was real good and flavorful… Mad I didn’t clone her


Yeah this will be my third I believe with a 4th going in tent, so far it's looking like the taller lanky pain in the ass ones are better smoke. This one smells like you just opened up a bag of rubberbands very chemically rubber smell, dead on actually. I also didn't clone this one and kicking myself, going to attempt to re veg


----------



## Landrace_NJ (Dec 8, 2022)

coolaidyoulove said:


> When I popped em I was looking for a gmo plant kinda but shorter flower time. Definitely didn’t find any gmo plants. I don’t think anyone has really. Chem d funk but the gmo is way different than what I saw. How about you? I gotta chem d
> X Irene that will melt your eyebrows off with gas but she’s ugly as hell.


Definitely nothing resembling gmo. The couple I popped were all very similar. All really nice and strong. Very chem d leaning but smaller buds. Grew it outside in Colorado next to zucchini with a pm infestation and didn’t get one spot on it. Pretty nice quality to have. The d x Irene sounds


----------



## keifcake (Dec 8, 2022)

Hell yeah, Black Friday order finally made it in, and I have to say I was blown away by one of the freebies, and really happy about a second one, Burmese and Pine Tar Kush to compliment Columbian Mango Biche and 79 Xmas Tree, because I was really wanting each of those as well. I got a full pack and Lil pack of PTK, so 26 seeds.

I need another tent.

Edit: not pictured, 5 PCK seeds to add to 5 I have previously gotten


----------



## keifcake (Dec 8, 2022)

I hope he keeps doing these IBL Seed Preservation projects


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 8, 2022)

Smoking on lemon party ( great smoke by the way) but cross to Cali orange sounds fucking amazing


----------



## keifcake (Dec 8, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Smoking on lemon party ( great smoke by the way) but cross to Cali orange sounds fucking amazing


You think so huh? I haven't had any lemon party yet, but maybe I'll run one or two when I do the lemon party


----------



## dgarcad (Dec 9, 2022)

I ordered a Lemon Party S1 and got an extra 3 full seed packs and like 7 of the smaller ones. Protect Nspecta at all cost! Dude is a rare breed in an industry full of lames.


----------



## dgarcad (Dec 9, 2022)

Anybody that has ran Big Bad Wolf, did you get 91 or the D terps?


----------



## chiguy23 (Dec 9, 2022)

Caleb really is a good dude. My order on the right, freebies on left. Plus the order was 22% off. Can't get any better than that.
P.s...Anybody hunt these Sherbert s1's? If so, what'd ya find? I'm looking for a Z replacement.


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 9, 2022)

Anyone ever grown the 79 Xmas bud that CSI has on their website?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 9, 2022)

chiguy23 said:


> Caleb really is a good dude. My order on the right, freebies on left. Plus the order was 22% off. Can't get any better than that.
> P.s...Anybody hunt these Sherbert s1's? If so, what'd ya find? I'm looking for a Z replacement.
> 
> View attachment 5235926


Caleb is just an amazing person. He gives freebies to match your order. He puts thought into his freebies. He’s the most generous person


----------



## Spindle818 (Dec 9, 2022)

chiguy23 said:


> Caleb really is a good dude. My order on the right, freebies on left. Plus the order was 22% off. Can't get any better than that.
> P.s...Anybody hunt these Sherbert s1's? If so, what'd ya find? I'm looking for a Z replacement.
> 
> View attachment 5235926


One of my buddies hunted a pack of those in the spring. 4 of them were really good including a neon green one that was the loudest sherbet I have ever seen. All were good no shitty plants in the pack


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 10, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Caleb is just an amazing person. He gives freebies to match your order. He puts thought into his freebies. He’s the most generous person


He really is. I ordered just 1 pack and asked about if he would be remaking a sold out pack that I really liked and he gave me all the usual black Friday freebies plus tossed in the unavailable sold out pack that's not listed anywhere anymore. He always gives freebies related to your purchases. Most generous freebies I've ever gotten for sure. Thank you Caleb if you read this thread!


----------



## Death Cap Genetics (Dec 10, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> He really is. I ordered just 1 pack and asked about if he would be remaking a sold out pack that I really liked and he gave me all the usual black Friday freebies plus tossed in the unavailable sold out pack that's not listed anywhere anymore. He always gives freebies related to your purchases. Most generous freebies I've ever gotten for sure. Thank you Caleb if you read this thread!


that's sick!, what was the unlisted pack?


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 10, 2022)

Death Cap Genetics said:


> that's sick!, what was the unlisted pack?


zkittlez x lemon party
Yeah, I would have bought that pack instead of the Lemon party s1 if it was available.


----------



## F_T_P! (Dec 10, 2022)

Have a Notsodog Headband x Chem D that is putting out the funk. Terp rub smells like sweet fruit punch mixed with rotten tooth, very satisfying.


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 10, 2022)

Death Cap Genetics said:


> Sour D x Apple Fritter - day 53 - I really like this plant. strong structure, great stacking, fast healthy veg. Getting a really nice mix of both parents on the terps, Sweet pink berry, sweaty gym socks and some nice thick sour gas
> View attachment 5234396
> View attachment 5234398
> 
> ...


Both of these are really intriguing, especially that Sour D x A Fritter I’m picturing sour apple dank in my head! Keep us posted. I’ve got some sherbet x wedding cake myself I want to pop but have my next run slotted already.


----------



## Matix35 (Dec 12, 2022)

keifcake said:


> The frozen margy is a low yielding plant as well, I thought about running some of the f2 I made, or the gdp x frozen margy which I ran one female of and it was good, vanilla taste, but a very low yeilder also.
> The exceptional flavor is mainly what I'm concerned about on shrooms, because the high is largely irrelevant as long as it isn't some boof, and since it's only once a week I'll be using it, low yielding isnt the worst thing in the world.
> 
> I heard the same about growing zkittles on future cannabis project, I'm sure the mendo will help with that a lot


What was the taste on rado's frozen margy ?i have margalope and skunky margy and im curious


----------



## Burton79 (Dec 12, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Anybody that has ran Big Bad Wolf, did you get 91 or the D terps?


The BBW I grew was 91 terps. After a long cure it got very sour. I got no Chem D moth ball terps on it. I seem to get the moth ball terp on just about every chem d cross I grow.


----------



## keifcake (Dec 13, 2022)

Matix35 said:


> What was the taste on rado's frozen margy ?i have margalope and skunky margy and im curious


I don't have a clue of how to describe it, but the taste carries way through most of the joint. It tastes as good as the lineage suggests, a very complex smell and taste


----------



## Ck427 (Dec 13, 2022)

I was very happy when I got my root beer freeze from mean gene as it had 18 instead of 12 seeds. But after receiving this order from csi, it's like Christmas morning for a cannabis enthusiast. Like the best Christmas ever!!! Paid for 1 pack of Durban poison s1's and the INSPECTA hooked me the fuck up. Amazed at his generousity. Shipped the day he received my payment ($8. Even though it was his 20%off black Friday sale, and I'm sure he had a ton of orders to ship, as I was a few days late shipping due to the flue. moto of my story-order direct. Seedbanks are like car salesmen, profit robbing middlemen. Much Love, Peace and Respect to CSI HUMBOLDT


----------



## strandloper (Dec 13, 2022)

Lemon Poison is going to be good!


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 13, 2022)

strandloper said:


> Lemon Poison is going to be good!


That does sounds like a winning combo!


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 13, 2022)

I hope he checks in here once in a while just to see how absolutely stoked he makes people. Waiting on my BF order as well , like a kid waiting on Christmas


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 14, 2022)

Here was my first order direct from CSI, I gotta agree with @OrganicGorilla if this is how the math works from Nspecta always. I may not have a need to order elsewhere , tbh it just doesn’t make sense as I know I’ll be HOOKED up here. Much love to Caleb (btw I ordered Chem-D, 91 and BBW 2.0 , the rest were freebies)


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 17, 2022)

TopShelftrees said:


> Here was my first order direct from CSI, I gotta agree with @OrganicGorilla if this is how the math works from Nspecta always. I may not have a need to order elsewhere , tbh it just doesn’t make sense as I know I’ll be HOOKED up here. Much love to Caleb (btw I ordered Chem-D, 91 and BBW 2.0 , the rest were freebies)


That’s awesome that he threw in TK S1! God, Caleb hooks it up every time!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 17, 2022)

I have a package from Caleb about to land either Monday or Tuesday. I bought 3 packs of Air Force One. Can’t wait to see his freebies! He makes ordering from him so damn exciting!


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 17, 2022)

Purple Hindu Kush x Purple Indica


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 17, 2022)

coolaidyoulove said:


> When I popped em I was looking for a gmo plant kinda but shorter flower time. Definitely didn’t find any gmo plants. I don’t think anyone has really. Chem d funk but the gmo is way different than what I saw. How about you? I gotta chem d
> X Irene that will melt your eyebrows off with gas but she’s ugly as hell.


It’s been speculated the chem used by mamiko to make chem cookies was possibly a Chem d s1.


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 17, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> Purple Hindu Kush x Purple IndicaView attachment 5238854


Nice! How’s she taste/smell?


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 17, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> It’s been speculated the chem used by mamiko to make chem cookies was possibly a Chem d s1.


I did not know this…. Makes perfect sense though


----------



## {Icon} (Dec 17, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> Purple Hindu Kush x Purple IndicaView attachment 5238854


Do you have other pics of the whole plant we can see?


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 17, 2022)

Breezy night.


----------



## {Icon} (Dec 17, 2022)

very nice


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 18, 2022)

TopShelftrees said:


> Nice! How’s she taste/smell?


Really hard to find words to describe her but I'll try. Sharp and fresh, cool in the nostrils, similar to mint and menthol. There is also a candy like smell, not sweet but floral, herbal candy, if that makes sense. The taste is good, and similar to the smell. The high is initially up and even a bit racy, but mellows nicely into a good indica effect.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 18, 2022)

Very pleasant smell.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 18, 2022)

Fire OG x Bubba Kush


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 18, 2022)

Sherbet x Wedding Cake


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 18, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> Really hard to find words to describe her but I'll try. Sharp and fresh, cool in the nostrils, similar to mint and menthol. There is also a candy like smell, not sweet but floral, herbal candy, if that makes sense. The taste is good, and similar to the smell. The high is initially up and even a bit racy, but mellows nicely into a good indica effect.


You described my purple sherbet but more floral grape


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 18, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> You described my purple sherbet but more floral grape


There may be a hint of grape in the PHK x Purple Indica but it's more of a grape you get from a grapey wine. The Mendocino Purple s1s have a ton of strong grape aroma in my experience.


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 18, 2022)

That Fire OG x Bubba is next on my order list, I had a pheno years back of OG Bubba that would rock your world for 3 hours easy , almost have you trippin’! @Duke Wellington im excited to hear how that and wedding cake/sherbet are as well. The phk x purp indica sounds real nice. My uncle held a cut of Purple Indica for many many years in the 90’s that was absolute fire! He was getting 250$ a zip all day for years. Still never had anything like it.


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 18, 2022)

This ain’t csi but look at the early purple on theses ladies


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 18, 2022)

TopShelftrees said:


> That Fire OG x Bubba is next on my order list, I had a pheno years back of OG Bubba that would rock your world for 3 hours easy , almost have you trippin’! @Duke Wellington im excited to hear how that and wedding cake/sherbet are as well. The phk x purp indica sounds real nice. My uncle held a cut of Purple Indica for many many years in the 90’s that was absolute fire! He was getting 250$ a zip all day for years. Still never had anything like it.


Yeah the phk x Purple Indica is unique, and the smell is intoxicating. I'm interested in what else I will find in the rest of the pack.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 19, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> There may be a hint of grape in the PHK x Purple Indica but it's more of a grape you get from a grapey wine. The Mendocino Purple s1s have a ton of strong grape aroma in my experience.


There is also a bit of dried onion in there.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 20, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> Sherbet x Wedding Cake
> View attachment 5239269View attachment 5239270View attachment 5239271


I had no expectations for this smoke as I've never had either of the parents. I found it to be surprising good quality.

Smell: Sour. Like sour apricot or something. Hard to describe, maybe I'll find better descriptors later. But definitely sour.

Taste: Rich and pleasant. Some expansion but pretty smooth. Sorry I can't describe the flavor well at this point. Just rich, full bodied and pleasant. 

Effects. Definitely indica. Good pain relieving. Pretty good stress relief. A little cloudy in the head but not too bad. Pretty clear actually. Definitely good for sleep.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 20, 2022)

So I got my order today. Caleb totally hooked it up.
I bought 3 Air Force Ones ( $900 with the 40% off code)

His freebies:
3 Air Force One
3 Trumps Candy
3 Obama Kush x GSC
3 Obama Kush x Purple Urkle
1 Lil Red Riding Hood
1 Big Bad Wolf 2.0
7 x 3 packs
1 Pine Tar Kush

This guy is out of his mind generous!


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 20, 2022)

OMFG I’m jealous AF! over here. Mines been sitting in Chicago since the 15th ffs, zero movement whatsoever. Doesn’t look like I’ll get her before Christmas sadly


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 20, 2022)

TopShelftrees said:


> OMFG I’m jealous AF! over here. Mines been sitting in Chicago since the 15th ffs, zero movement whatsoever. Doesn’t look like I’ll get her before Christmas sadly


Mine was apparently stuck from the 9th until 17th. The usps tracking was not working properly. You may still get it


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 20, 2022)

With my luck and the year I’ve been having I’m definitely not getting my hopes up. Can’t believe I made it through tbh. Just another rock on the pile. I do appreciate your optimism and kind words you always give though gracias ! Enjoy that haul brother, that’s so F’n awesome!


----------



## gringocook (Dec 20, 2022)

Picked up a pack of Pine Tar Kush on the Black Friday sale and was pleasantly surprised by the freebie selection. Wasn’t expecting, but have been wanting the ‘79 Xmas Bud!


----------



## Ck427 (Dec 21, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Anyone flower out Big Sur Holy x Zkittlez? Sounds really fire.


i ran a pack and loved the buzz. didn't produce insane terps like i hoped. tried 3 packs of csi zkittles crosses, but tent was hot. big sur was the best. more sativa leaning as to be expected.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 22, 2022)

Is Caleb ok? That earthquake was right up his arse it looked like


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 22, 2022)

Smell:


Ck427 said:


> i ran a pack and loved the buzz. didn't produce insane terps like i hoped. tried 3 packs of csi zkittles crosses, but tent was hot. big sur was the best. more sativa leaning as to be expected.


How would you describe the buzz?


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 22, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Is Caleb ok? That earthquake was right up his arse it looked like


He posted a in IG 11 hours ago. When was the quake?


----------



## Ck427 (Dec 22, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> Smell:
> How would you describe the buzz?


I consider the big sur to be a heavily worked sativa with purple Oaxacan heritage. Clean sativa buzz, very uplifting and happy. Opposite of cookie strains.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 22, 2022)

Ck427 said:


> I consider the big sur to be a heavily worked sativa with purple Oaxacan heritage. Clean sativa buzz, very uplifting and happy. Opposite of cookie strains.


Sounds good! I have a pack of BSHW x 79 Xmas. I plan on fitting at least 1 of those in outside next year.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 22, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> Sounds good! I have a pack of BSHW x 79 Xmas. I plan on fitting at least 1 of those in outside next year.


That sounds like an interesting cross. I’d love to see that one!


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 22, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> That sounds like an interesting cross. I’d love to see that one!


Yeah I pick that one up out of sheer intrigue.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 22, 2022)

I think Caleb calls it Holy Christmas


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 22, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> I think Caleb calls it Holy Christmas


I wish he had 79 Xmas bud Fems.


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Dec 23, 2022)

Ck427 said:


> i ran a pack and loved the buzz. didn't produce insane terps like i hoped. tried 3 packs of csi zkittles crosses, but tent was hot. big sur was the best. more sativa leaning as to be expected.


How long did you flower her? What kind of feeder was she? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ck427 (Dec 24, 2022)

Anyone know of csi having a Christmas sale? He said in a email to me he was gonna, but I have not seen it posted.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 24, 2022)

Ck427 said:


> Anyone know of csi having a Christmas sale? He said in a email to me he was gonna, but I have not seen it posted.


I very much doubt it. He just had a huge sale for all the month of November.


----------



## Under the Radar (Dec 24, 2022)

Runtz S1. Dropped 3, all very similar. Turned purple quickly. Good dreamy daytime or evening smoke. Easy grower.


----------



## Spindle818 (Dec 25, 2022)

Ck427 said:


> Anyone know of csi having a Christmas sale? He said in a email to me he was gonna, but I have not seen it posted.


Happyholidaze22 is 25% off plus 3 full packs free with an order of 1 pack. So I just got the t1000 s1 for $75 plus 3 more full packs of new unreleased hybrids


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 25, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> Happyholidaze22 is 25% off plus 3 full packs free with an order of 1 pack. So I just got the t1000 s1 for $75 plus 3 more full packs of new unreleased hybrids


Best in the business. At the very least one of the very best.


----------



## {Icon} (Dec 25, 2022)

I just messaged Celeb & asked him to restock DeepChunk they're up so get them while you can!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 26, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> I very much doubt it. He just had a huge sale for all the month of November.


I stand corrected. I guess there is a Christmas deal. Caleb rocks


----------



## dgarcad (Dec 26, 2022)

Any info on the Chemdog #1??


----------



## Spindle818 (Dec 26, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Any info on the Chemdog #1??


He has said that the #1 is more sativa leaning than the other 3. I remember him saying that it even had a little bit of a haze type thing going on with it


----------



## dgarcad (Dec 26, 2022)

Can’t decide between Purple Dogbud or the Underdog Urkle..

so underdog OG is just headband?


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 26, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Can’t decide between Purple Dogbud or the Underdog Urkle..
> 
> what’s underdog OG?


He's also got a selected version of the purple dog bud.
Chem 91 #12 x purple urkle


----------



## skuba (Dec 26, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Can’t decide between Purple Dogbud or the Underdog Urkle..
> 
> so underdog OG is just headband?


Underdog is the same thing as Loompas headband. It’s an OG cut, not actually headband but supposed to be killer. I found 2 plants in a pack of purple dogbud that were really good in their own ways, really stinky grape urkle stuff with fuel


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 26, 2022)

{Icon} said:


> I just messaged Celeb & asked him to restock DeepChunk they're up so get them while you can!


ask him to restock The Good Shit


----------



## {Icon} (Dec 26, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> ask him to restock The Good Shit


i don't know him personally i just emailed him & he replied that he did within 30 min of contacting him.








Contact - Humboldt CSI


Contact Us Need to get a hold of us? Please […]




humboldtcsi.com


----------



## dgarcad (Dec 27, 2022)

Wish he had more Ghost OG hybrids


----------



## Spindle818 (Dec 27, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Wish he had more Ghost OG hybrids


Look for pure og. He doesn’t use ghost very often because that was a guys name on the forums that didn’t have anything to do with the original OG. Even better look for anything with triangle og which is the original og parent which breeds much better and has way less herm tendencies


----------



## dgarcad (Dec 27, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> Look for pure og. He doesn’t use ghost very often because that was a guys name on the forums that didn’t have anything to do with the original OG. Even better look for anything with triangle og which is the original og parent which breeds much better and has way less herm tendencies


yeh I got the TK S1 a while back. was just listening to podcast where he mentioned that some of his favorite is something like OG x Urkle. I wanted to give something like that a try. So I narrowed it down to UnderdogUrkle (Headband x Urkle) or Virgin Purple ( Pure OG Kush x Urkle)


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 27, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> yeh I got the TK S1 a while back. was just listening to podcast where he mentioned that some of his favorite is something like OG x Urkle. I wanted to give something like that a try. So I narrowed it down to UnderdogUrkle (Headband x Urkle) or Virgin Purple ( Pure OG Kush x Urkle)


Old Family Purple is TK x Urkle and T1000 is a selection of that. Just FYI, in case you weren't aware.


----------



## dgarcad (Dec 27, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> Old Family Purple is TK x Urkle and T1000 is a selection of that. Just FYI, in case you weren't aware.


Yes sir. I’m familiar with the T1000. I’m being indecisive because I know I don’t need anything but I don’t want to feel mofo about the 3 free packs lol


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 27, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Yes sir. I’m familiar with the T1000. I’m being indecisive because I know I don’t need anything but I don’t want to feel mofo about the 3 free packs lol


Oh I feel you dude. I got fomo and ordered Deep Chunk with the Christmas discount.


----------



## dgarcad (Dec 27, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> Oh I feel you dude. I got fomo and ordered Deep Chunk with the Christmas discount.


I hope you find fire bro! Are those open pollination? That’s kind of what stopped me from getting the NL


----------



## Spindle818 (Dec 27, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> yeh I got the TK S1 a while back. was just listening to podcast where he mentioned that some of his favorite is something like OG x Urkle. I wanted to give something like that a try. So I narrowed it down to UnderdogUrkle (Headband x Urkle) or Virgin Purple ( Pure OG Kush x Urkle)


My favorite has been the humboldt snow x tk. 3 different expressions and all are dank as fuck. I stopped growing sfv og after 18 years because no one would look at it twice after seeing the snow x tk


----------



## Dank Budz (Dec 27, 2022)

Few buds off the rubber smelling pheno of z1000, great smoke, taste carries thru nicely in a joint, some of the best I've grown for sure


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 27, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> I hope you find fire bro! Are those open pollination? That’s kind of what stopped me from getting the NL


Yeah and I plan on popping the whole pack to make a selection or two. Hoping to find the carzy hash plant genotypes I've seen documented.


----------



## JiMBeANER (Dec 27, 2022)

What is glo?


BongChoi said:


> Big csi restock on glo just went down


----------



## JiMBeANER (Dec 27, 2022)

higher self said:


> Ok had to cop something with that drop! Would prefer if csi had them on his site than dealing with Glo tho but for the prices I won't complain


What is glo?


----------



## MannyPacs (Dec 27, 2022)

JiMBeANER said:


> What is glo?


It was a seedbanks. Now... It's just a memory that some of us share. Both good and bad  lol looks to be a great sale. Hard to pass her up


----------



## dgarcad (Dec 27, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> Yeah and I plan on popping the whole pack to make a selection or two. Hoping to find the carzy hash plant genotypes I've seen documented.


Good luck hunting bro. I hope you find something amazing and worthwhile. I love me a good hashplant too. I had to get the Puck Bc3 from C&C the other day to hunt thru.


----------



## JiMBeANER (Dec 27, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> It was a seedbanks. Now... It's just a memory that some of us share. Both good and bad  lol looks to be a great sale. Hard to pass her up


What happened to glo?


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 27, 2022)

JiMBeANER said:


> What happened to glo?


Not sure but the website seems to be gone. The domain name is for sale


----------



## MannyPacs (Dec 27, 2022)

JiMBeANER said:


> What happened to glo?


Nobody really knows because he was so full of crap. Maybe he died but more likely he is selling packs, that he didn't pay the breeders for, on strainly or something.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 27, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Good luck hunting bro. I hope you find something amazing and worthwhile. I love me a good hashplant too. I had to get the Puck Bc3 from C&C the other day to hunt thru.


Thanks, good luck to you too.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 27, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Good luck hunting bro. I hope you find something amazing and worthwhile. I love me a good hashplant too. I had to get the Puck Bc3 from C&C the other day to hunt thru.


I grew a few Sensi Star x Puck bc1 last season and they were all awesome. Two of the genotypes were almost identical to each other and are some of my favorite smoke right now. Deep Chunk x Crickets may have to happen in the near future


----------



## Ck427 (Dec 27, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> My favorite has been the humboldt snow x tk. 3 different expressions and all are dank as fuck. I stopped growing sfv og after 18 years because no one would look at it twice after seeing the snow x tk


any pics on here?


----------



## dgarcad (Dec 27, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> I grew a few Sensi Star x Puck bc1 last season and they were all awesome. Two of the genotypes were almost identical to each other and are some of my favorite smoke right now. Deep Chunk x Crickets may have to happen in the near future


match made in heaven.


----------



## Spindle818 (Dec 27, 2022)

Ck427 said:


> any pics on here?


----------



## Monster Man (Dec 28, 2022)

Does any have any information on CSI Purple Hindu Kush, Purple Afghani or Purple Indica? I'm looking for that old school indica kush with that stinky incense smelling smoke that lingers for hours.


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 28, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> My favorite has been the humboldt snow x tk. 3 different expressions and all are dank as fuck. I stopped growing sfv og after 18 years because no one would look at it twice after seeing the snow x tk


Damn, that’s an endorsement! Love SFV OG !


----------



## BongChoi (Dec 28, 2022)

Monster Man said:


> Does any have any information on CSI Purple Hindu Kush, Purple Afghani or Purple Indica? I'm looking for that old school indica kush with that stinky incense smelling smoke that lingers for hours.


PHK is probably the one. His PHK x T-1000 was like kush funk + purple on an incense stick.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 28, 2022)

Any experienced Deep Chunk growers/consumers here? If so please chime in on what to expect/look for in these DC circa 2003. I'm pretty excited to get these.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 28, 2022)

Monster Man said:


> Does any have any information on CSI Purple Hindu Kush, Purple Afghani or Purple Indica? I'm looking for that old school indica kush with that stinky incense smelling smoke that lingers for hours.


I grew two PHK x Purple Indica last summer outside. The better of the two smelled great, similar to what you describe I think. Very complex though and hard for me to describe. Definitely earthy, floral, herbal and strong.


----------



## ChronicNuggets (Dec 28, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> Any experienced Deep Chunk growers/consumers here? If so please chime in on what to expect/look for in these DC circa 2003. I'm pretty excited to get these. View attachment 5242548


monkey balls, it is a broad leaf but with all due respect it would be on the short bus if it needed a ride to broad leaf school. Very cerebral even though every indicator suggests it should lock you to the couch, it does not. Many old schoolers consider the death cabbage to be the best thing to come from the afghani region for a variety of reasons, I mean what is not to like, it has the diet of a meth head, the lighting requirements of a vampire, finishes early like all good girls, and is a massive yielder IF you consider the three aforementioned facts. Obviously not too difficult to keep around. With the modern era of weirdo % chasers and phony terp experts, it will not get the same respect it has been deserving of for generations, but I expect it to continue to be used as a tool in breeding projects for many decades to come, thanks to Tom Hill and CSI and many others for keeping her around and doing the proper preservation work


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 28, 2022)

they got a deep chunk thread on icmag. has some info from tom on there


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 28, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> they got a deep chunk thread on icmag. has some info from tom on there


Yeah I'm working my way through it. I'd love to hear more about the effects.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 28, 2022)

ChronicNuggets said:


> monkey balls, it is a broad leaf but with all due respect it would be on the short bus if it needed a ride to broad leaf school. Very cerebral even though every indicator suggests it should lock you to the couch, it does not. Many old schoolers consider the death cabbage to be the best thing to come from the afghani region for a variety of reasons, I mean what is not to like, it has the diet of a meth head, the lighting requirements of a vampire, finishes early like all good girls, and is a massive yielder IF you consider the three aforementioned facts. Obviously not too difficult to keep around. With the modern era of weirdo % chasers and phony terp experts, it will not get the same respect it has been deserving of for generations, but I expect it to continue to be used as a tool in breeding projects for many decades to come, thanks to Tom Hill and CSI and many others for keeping her around and doing the proper preservation work


Thanks for that. Interesting what you say about the effects. Can you elaborate a bit? Is there good pain relieving or muscle relaxing effects?


----------



## Ck427 (Dec 28, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> View attachment 5242375


very nice. was that sold as "antifreeze"?


----------



## Spindle818 (Dec 28, 2022)

Ck427 said:


> very nice. was that sold as "antifreeze"?


Yes it was. I got as a freebie pack


----------



## Monster Man (Dec 28, 2022)

BongChoi said:


> PHK is probably the one. His PHK x T-1000 was like kush funk + purple on an incense stick.


Thanks. I think I'll get a PHK cross and try it out. I wonder if it's similar to sr-71 Purple Kush.


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Dec 29, 2022)

Ck427 said:


> very nice. was that sold as "antifreeze"?


As part of my November sale order I bought a pack of Antifreeze. (Triangle Kush X Snow)

One of the many freebies I obtained with that order was Snow X Triangle Kush




Are these the same seed?


----------



## Ck427 (Dec 29, 2022)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> As part of my November sale order I bought a pack of Antifreeze. (Triangle Kush X Snow)
> 
> One of the many freebies I obtained with that order was Snow X Triangle Kush
> 
> ...


I believe the pollen donating mom would be the opposite in those. very similar results i'm sure. thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## yinyang814 (Dec 29, 2022)

This thread pretty much convinced me that my next order should be thru CSI. Illinois has only been "legal" for a short while and in this time I've been able to try out maybe 2 dozen different strains from the dispo. Nothing really stood out to me except when I tried Jenny Kush grown by Aeriz. That strain made me smile, literally. The wife liked Stracciatella Gelato as it helped with her migraines. In general I enjoy indica dominant hybrids with lighter, fruitier terps. Mainly for use after dinner. The wife just got her medical card and I'm listed as a caretaker. I know dispo stuff varies but I'm hoping that anyone here might be familiar with either of those strains I mentioned because I'm looking for seeds. Dispo has enough of my money and I think my grow setup is now complete with some automation. Any strains or crosses that might fit the bill for me?


----------



## Ck427 (Dec 29, 2022)

yinyang814 said:


> This thread pretty much convinced me that my next order should be thru CSI. Illinois has only been "legal" for a short while and in this time I've been able to try out maybe 2 dozen different strains from the dispo. Nothing really stood out to me except when I tried Jenny Kush grown by Aeriz. That strain made me smile, literally. The wife liked Stracciatella Gelato as it helped with her migraines. In general I enjoy indica dominant hybrids with lighter, fruitier terps. Mainly for use after dinner. The wife just got her medical card and I'm listed as a caretaker. I know dispo stuff varies but I'm hoping that anyone here might be familiar with either of those strains I mentioned because I'm looking for seeds. Dispo has enough of my money and I think my grow setup is now complete with some automation. Any strains or crosses that might fit the bill for me?


if you want gelato, mosca seeds has a gelato s1. has his own website and is illinois based. if you like kush, almost every kush is a s1 of triangle kush, so csi triangle crosses are all studs. the t1000's are a great blent of purple and kush. purples are usually more grape flavored. kushes are more lemon cleaner usually. i'd personally recommend whatever looks good to you from csi as he has a sale right now and his freebies are awesome. keep illinois green and fuck dispo weed. integrated pest management means poison. peace


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Dec 29, 2022)

@Ck427 How long did you flower the big sur holy crossed to zkittles? How was she on nutes? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ck427 (Dec 29, 2022)

PapaSlick76 said:


> @Ck427 How long did you flower the big sur holy crossed to zkittles? How was she on nutes? Thanks in advance.


normal 8 to 9 week flower. average feeder. easy grower. medium stretcher. the big sur is actually a zacatecas purple line, think I said oaxoan, still purple mexican. just relistened to a csi podcast last night where caleb said every cross he has made with big sur he loves to smoke. just a nice old school uplifting high in my opinion. peace


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Dec 29, 2022)

Ck427 said:


> normal 8 to 9 week flower. average feeder. easy grower. medium stretcher. the big sur is actually a zacatecas purple line, think I said oaxoan, still purple mexican. just relistened to a csi podcast last night where caleb said every cross he has made with big sur he loves to smoke. just a nice old school uplifting high in my opinion. peace


Thanks for the helpful info!


----------



## ChronicNuggets (Dec 30, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> Thanks for that. Interesting what you say about the effects. Can you elaborate a bit? Is there good pain relieving or muscle relaxing effects?


It’s indica so yes absolutely on muscle and nerve pain and stress relief, but what makes it special is the way it smacks you upside the head (“thumps” you), gets you thinking, meditative effects, you can still hold an articulate conversation in fact you’re more willing to, that’s why I call it cerebral, an artists indica, it’s like a feeling when you close your eyes tight and raise your eye brows, if that makes any sense? Good shit, special plant with great hashy flavors, I love the ones that smell like coffee


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 30, 2022)

Wow, thank you so much. I couldn't ask for a better description. And it sounds amazing. Similar to my sensi Star x Puck. I'm even happier that I have a pack on the way after reading this. Clear headed indicas seem to be rare these days.


----------



## ChronicNuggets (Dec 30, 2022)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> As part of my November sale order I bought a pack of Antifreeze. (Triangle Kush X Snow)
> 
> One of the many freebies I obtained with that order was Snow X Triangle Kush
> 
> ...


No they aren't the same. You know what you ordered, but WOW what a freebie, reversing the TK is a feat so anything hit with that is automatically more valuable. He seems to be clearing the vaults out, busy man, gotta love him


----------



## Spindle818 (Dec 30, 2022)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> As part of my November sale order I bought a pack of Antifreeze. (Triangle Kush X Snow)
> 
> One of the many freebies I obtained with that order was Snow X Triangle Kush
> 
> ...


Antifreeze is triangle kush pollinated by snow. The other is snow pollinated by triangle kush


----------



## The Big Tuna (Dec 31, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> Very little smell. Like a super muted new shoe smell on most of them, slightly different between phenos. Only plants in the room that are like that, everything else is pretty loud. The freebie UK Cheese S1 seeds are way funkier, even if I can't stand the way they smell.


So those UK Cheese S1's were dope but just not your thing? Any pics?


----------



## The Big Tuna (Dec 31, 2022)

Under the Radar said:


> View attachment 5213505
> UK Cheese S1
> 
> 
> ...


So how was this?


----------



## Under the Radar (Dec 31, 2022)

I’ve only grown UK S1’s at two different times.

Both times the plants were shortest in the room without much stretch. Both looked, smelled and smoked similar. Dark green, short, conical flowers and strong branches. Hard to photograph well. 

Smells funky, grapey and mash a little of everything you’ve smelled in weed before at different times smashed into it. Hard to explain for sure. Very complex and pleasing though!

Smokes the same with a variety of flavor and smooth. Everyone seems to get a cerebral focused high with some body influence. We use allot around here, so it doesn’t seem to last more than a hour or so.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Wholebunchanumbers (Jan 2, 2023)

Lil "wedding cake x sherbet"(~1 month from seed) in front of a "good old days"(~2 month from seed). Love the chunky leaf structure on the cake, hope it isn't just heat stress or anything.


----------



## bbrandon888 (Jan 2, 2023)

Hey I’m trying to place an order with csi humboldt website. It says to send a blank money order so I’m wondering do I leave the entire money order blank or do I put my name and address on it. I’ve never order with a money order before


----------



## bpk419 (Jan 2, 2023)

bbrandon888 said:


> Hey I’m trying to place an order with csi humboldt website. It says to send a blank money order so I’m wondering do I leave the entire money order blank or do I put my name and address on it. I’ve never order with a money order before


If you put your name and address on it then it is no longer blank. Put the blank money order in a note that includes your contact details and order number.


----------



## bbrandon888 (Jan 2, 2023)

bpk419 said:


> If you put your name and address on it then it is no longer blank. Put the blank money order in a note that includes your contact details and order number.


Okay thanks I really appreciate the quick response


----------



## insulintype1 (Jan 2, 2023)

bbrandon888 said:


> Hey I’m trying to place an order with csi humboldt website. It says to send a blank money order so I’m wondering do I leave the entire money order blank or do I put my name and address on it. I’ve never order with a money order before


Cash is easier. Sent a few times to him never had an issue. The way I figure it. If he was taking peoples money and not sending seeds nobody would buy from him.


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 2, 2023)

Another pheno of z1000, and the only one I managed to keep clones of, been topped like 5 + times from sitting in my small seedling/starter area too long. Also stressed to hell the whole time, interesting smell, kind of reminds me a little of potpourri and soap


----------



## TopShelftrees (Jan 3, 2023)

Wholebunchanumbers said:


> Lil "wedding cake x sherbet"(~1 month from seed) in front of a "good old days"(~2 month from seed). Love the chunky leaf structure on the cake, hope it isn't just heat stress or anything.


I really think this one could be some straight fire with the right pheno, terps for daaays!


----------



## jackgonza (Jan 3, 2023)

Plz post the spoiler to the 3 unreleased freebies csi’s giving out. THANKS


----------



## Spindle818 (Jan 3, 2023)

jackgonza said:


> Plz post the spoiler to the 3 unreleased freebies csi’s giving out. THANKS


Mine just shipped so I will update


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Jan 3, 2023)

jackgonza said:


> Plz post the spoiler to the 3 unreleased freebies csi’s giving out. THANKS


THIS! Why is not knowing driving me nuts?


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Jan 3, 2023)

Spindle818 said:


> Mine just shipped so I will update


My usps sticker has been created. Ships tomorrow. Where I am it probably won't get her until next Monday or Tuesday. Quick shipping considering he had to deal with afterquakes of 5.4. Good on you Caleb! You are mos def too good for us! Lol


----------



## Spindle818 (Jan 3, 2023)

PapaSlick76 said:


> THIS! Why is not knowing driving me nuts?


Part of the fun though. Out of hundreds of packs the last 28 years only csi and dynasty have never disappointed me. I have never had a bad pack from either of these guys. So whatever it is, we know it’s going to be fire


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Jan 3, 2023)

Spindle818 said:


> Part of the fun though. Out of hundreds of packs the last 28 years only csi and dynasty have never disappointed me. I have never had a bad pack from either of these guys. So whatever it is, we know it’s going to be fire


Truth. But with those unreleased packs, he might as well have hit me with the "shut up and take my money" biz. But no doubt, fire. And overly generous.


----------



## blobbo (Jan 4, 2023)

Have no doubt about em being sought after once we find out!! sending my cash out today


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 4, 2023)

TopShelftrees said:


> I really think this one could be some straight fire with the right pheno, terps for daaays!


2/3 of mine got a funeral home floral thing goin on, one is an obviously cake leaner, all good strong meds, but wasn’t expecting the rose water floral. Almost gags me lol. Must be on the sherb side


----------



## insulintype1 (Jan 4, 2023)

Bodyne said:


> 2/3 of mine got a funeral home floral thing goin on, one is an obviously cake leaner, all good strong meds, but wasn’t expecting the rose water floral. Almost gags me lol. Must be on the sherb side


I have one of these going now waiting for its turn in the flower tent. It's my understanding that it's neither the jungle boys wedding cake nor sunset sherbet but they are local cuts to Mendo?


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Jan 4, 2023)

If I am correct, it is NOT sunset, but it IS wedding cake. There was confusion as to what was originally labeled as wedding cake. It was actually birthday cake. But to my understanding he has the wedding cake and birthday cake both properly labeled now.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Jan 4, 2023)

PapaSlick76 said:


> If I am correct, it is NOT sunset, but it IS wedding cake. There was confusion as to what was originally labeled as wedding cake. It was actually birthday cake. But to my understanding he has the wedding cake and birthday cake both properly labeled now.


Caleb has said that it is the "green" sherbert. Not sure what that means exactly but it's supposed to be distinct from sunset.


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Jan 4, 2023)

Duke Wellington said:


> Caleb has said that it is the "green" sherbert. Not sure whatvtht means exactly but it's supposed to be distinct from sunset.


Completely unrelated strains. I think green sherbert may also be called key lime pie, but not 100% on that.


----------



## DGCloud (Jan 4, 2023)

I have some there stuff just haven't got to it yet! T1000, Durban poison s1, purple urkle. Really wanna try that t1000 and see how it grows and taste.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 4, 2023)

bbggkk1177 said:


> Completely unrelated strains. I think green sherbert may also be called key lime pie, but not 100% on that.




from the last time we brought this up ......


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 4, 2023)

Duke Wellington said:


> Caleb has said that it is the "green" sherbert. Not sure what that means exactly but it's supposed to be distinct from sunset.


Distinctly different for sure taste and smell but all three thump your head


----------



## ChocoKush (Jan 5, 2023)

jackgonza said:


> Plz post the spoiler to the 3 unreleased freebies csi’s giving out. THANKS



maybe different to other but i just got mine and they where

Sour O's - Sour Diesel x Obama Kush
Northern Lites 5000 - T-1000 x Northern Lites 5
Flight Risk - Humboldts Most Wanted x Ruthless Runtz

all three packs are full 7 fem seeds


----------



## TopShelftrees (Jan 5, 2023)

Those sound pretty dope! Especially the first two! Wow


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Jan 5, 2023)

ChocoKush said:


> maybe different to other but i just got mine and they where
> 
> Sour O's - Sour Diesel x Obama Kush
> Northern Lites 5000 - T-1000 x Northern Lites 5
> ...


Just wow.


----------



## bpk419 (Jan 5, 2023)

Ordered 2 packs and received 10 freebies:

Sour O's - Sour Diesel x Obama Kush
Northern Lites 5000 - T-1000 x Northern Lites 5
Flight Risk - Humboldts Most Wanted x Ruthless Runtz 
Purple Punch x Apple Fritter
Wedding Cake x Apple Fritter
Sherbet x Wedding Cake
Uzbekistan IBL
GSC x Chem D
Trop Cherry x Pink and Purps
G-1000 - 

I am set on seeds for a while.


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Jan 5, 2023)

holy smokes


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Jan 5, 2023)

Trop cherry × pinks n purps. Well color me jelly.


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Jan 5, 2023)

bpk419 said:


> Ordered 2 packs and received 10 freebies:
> 
> Sour O's - Sour Diesel x Obama Kush
> Northern Lites 5000 - T-1000 x Northern Lites 5
> ...


What two packs did you order? Air force one and Trumps candy? Lol


----------



## insulintype1 (Jan 5, 2023)

PapaSlick76 said:


> What two packs did you order? Air force one and Trumps candy? Lol


Was thinking the same thing lol


----------



## bpk419 (Jan 5, 2023)

Deep Chunk and Pound Town.


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Jan 5, 2023)

bpk419 said:


> Deep Chunk and Pound Town.


Man that Caleb. What a real one. Crazy


----------



## insulintype1 (Jan 5, 2023)

PapaSlick76 said:


> Man that Caleb. What a real one. Crazy


His service blew me away. All my friends on discord started buying seeds from him when I posted up my order. Funny how that works for business right? Treat your customers good and they not only buy more but also send all their friends your way.


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Jan 5, 2023)

insulintype1 said:


> His service blew me away. All my friends on discord started buying seeds from him when I posted up my order. Funny how that works for business right? Treat your customers good and they not only buy more but also send all their friends your way.


Truth. I have gotten 2 friends into the hobby, and when I showed them what Caleb was just handing out for a purchase.... let's just say those two are now good customers. Most definitely support Caleb and the way he does business. Because once again, just wow.


----------



## blobbo (Jan 5, 2023)

Yea pretty stoked i moved on that xmas deal. All three freebies sound solid


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (Jan 5, 2023)

ChocoKush said:


> maybe different to other but i just got mine and they where
> 
> Sour O's - Sour Diesel x Obama Kush
> Northern Lites 5000 - T-1000 x Northern Lites 5
> ...


Shit. Really kicking myself for not taking advantage of that sale. That NL 5000 sounds really nice.


----------



## ChocoKush (Jan 5, 2023)

bpk419 said:


> Ordered 2 packs and received 10 freebies:
> 
> Sour O's - Sour Diesel x Obama Kush
> Northern Lites 5000 - T-1000 x Northern Lites 5
> ...



i got these also with mine.

Uzbekistan IBL full pack
G-1000 3 fem
Trop Cherry x Pink n purps 3 reg
bubblegum x pinks n purps 3 reg
mendo purps x pinks n purps 3 reg
t-1000 x pink n purps 3 reg

only spent 100$ for one pack


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Jan 5, 2023)

ChocoKush said:


> i got these also with mine.
> 
> Uzbekistan IBL full pack
> G-1000 3 fem
> ...


I mean......


----------



## TopShelftrees (Jan 5, 2023)

Sheesh…. Every single time with this guy. Honestly, why order anywhere else. The genetics are FIRE, LEGIT and VERIFIED. Proven to produce fire time and time again. I too have sent MANY a Canadian Caleb’s way since my first direct order. And it never ceases to amaze me! He even gives me stuff I was dying to get and too cheap, and it’s always stuff on my list as well, like he reads my damn mind. Just unreal ! I think this is the year of the CSI…. Cats outta the bag! Epicness in every direct order. I gotta say it’s a great time to be a seed buyer/collector. As legalization encroaches on even the hardest of just say no countries/states the more options people are getting. Definitely a far cry from even buying seeds in the 90’s even 2000 especially over here in Canada. Hard on the bank account and the marriage but AWESOME for me


----------



## raggyb (Jan 5, 2023)

Had 3 pink and purps all be female. 2 of the 3 have these purple flowers.


----------



## PapaSlick76 (Jan 5, 2023)

raggyb said:


> Had 3 pink and purps all be female. 2 of the 3 have these purple flowers.
> View attachment 5245309


Man those have me intrigued. I think he said he had one not go purple and it had the strongest mango smell he had come across. Let us know how they finish for sure!


----------



## Houstini (Friday at 3:12 PM)

T1000 cut from archive Portland, let’s give this a go!


----------



## {Icon} (Friday at 4:29 PM)

Caleb hooking it up for the xmas sale i ordered the Deepchunk & got some nice freebies


----------



## raggyb (Friday at 5:03 PM)

PapaSlick76 said:


> Man those have me intrigued. I think he said he had one not go purple and it had the strongest mango smell he had come across. Let us know how they finish for sure!


The white does have a different smell. I'll smell it again and report.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Saturday at 5:14 AM)

Wifi43 x Chem D - Day 20. 4 different phenos.
Bit of a jungle in my 4x4 tent.


----------



## TopShelftrees (Saturday at 6:15 AM)

Houstini said:


> T1000 cut from archive Portland, let’s give this a go!
> View attachment 5245675


Now that’s a teen! Nice


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Saturday at 6:30 PM)

Anyone seen any of the hawaiian lites/lights and its hybrids growing yet?


----------



## madvillian420 (Saturday at 8:00 PM)

3 Queens (Wifi43 x Bubba)
Not one of the best yielders, but one of the skunkiest cuts in my garden. Like a tire fire.


----------



## oswizzle (Saturday at 10:07 PM)

I’ve got that 3 queens x Rudeboi OG and it’s got phenomenal flavor …3 queens is legit old school flavors/effects


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Saturday at 10:21 PM)

madvillian420 said:


> 3 Queens (Wifi43 x Bubba)
> Not one of the best yielders, but one of the skunkiest cuts in my garden. Like a tire fire.
> View attachment 5246155


3queens is some amazing sedating smoke. also cant beat those dark fades towards the end. nice looking run man


----------



## THCbreeder (Sunday at 6:08 AM)

OrganicGorilla said:


> So I got my order today. Caleb totally hooked it up.
> I bought 3 Air Force Ones ( $900 with the 40% off code)
> 
> His freebies:
> ...


Please grow and show some of that Air Force 1 out… I’d like to see some fire and updates


----------



## Ck427 (Sunday at 3:29 PM)

{Icon} said:


> Caleb hooking it up for the xmas sale i ordered the Deepchunk & got some nice freebi
> 
> 
> {Icon} said:
> ...


----------



## nug_life (Sunday at 4:44 PM)

I ordered 2 packs (headband x chem d and big bad wolf 2.0)


----------



## madvillian420 (Sunday at 5:17 PM)

wheresthekoosh said:


> 3queens is some amazing sedating smoke. also cant beat those dark fades towards the end. nice looking run man


Thank you! definitely took some hunting to find this stinky pheno, popped half the pack and the others were nothing like her.


----------



## TopShelftrees (Sunday at 5:34 PM)

madvillian420 said:


> Thank you! definitely took some hunting to find this stinky pheno, popped half the pack and the others were nothing like her.


Hope I can find that one too, looks/sounds like fire


----------



## Renne (Monday at 1:04 PM)

Anyone know the makeup of Humboldt’s Most Wanted? It’s used in the Humboldt’s Most Wanted x Ruthless Runts


----------



## bbrandon888 (Monday at 1:10 PM)

I sent money order last Monday and today I still haven’t gotten an email saying my payment was received. I’m on the east coast and how long does it usually takes. Also does he email you to let us know your payment has been received


----------



## dutchy21 (Monday at 1:10 PM)

Renne said:


> Anyone know the makeup of Humboldt’s Most Wanted? It’s used in the Humboldt’s Most Wanted x Ruthless Runts


Humboldt's Most Wanted is Girl Scout Cookies x T1000 (T1000 is a select cut of Triangle Kush x Purple Urkle)


----------



## bbrandon888 (Monday at 1:11 PM)

Renne said:


> Anyone know the makeup of Humboldt’s Most Wanted? It’s used in the Humboldt’s Most Wanted x Ruthless Runts


I think it’s Girl Scout cookies x T1000


----------



## Spindle818 (Monday at 1:14 PM)

bbrandon888 said:


> I think it’s Girl Scout cookies x T1000


You can track your shipment to see if it has been delivered. They usually pick it up a day or two later and send you an email saying the order is complete. Then you just wait for the post to deliver


----------



## TopShelftrees (Monday at 1:46 PM)

bbrandon888 said:


> I sent money order last Monday and today I still haven’t gotten an email saying my payment was received. I’m on the east coast and how long does it usually takes. Also does he email you to let us know your payment has been received


I sent mine on the 28th tracked for the Christmas deal and it just arrived today, I am in Canada but not far from the border at all, things are still a bit slower due to the holidays, usually once it arrives you get an email two days later stating it’s complete and on its way.


----------



## Spindle818 (Monday at 3:34 PM)

bbrandon888 said:


> There no tracking because I just got a regular envelope and sent the money in the mail that way. I didn’t use usps shipping to ship the money order


That is super risky


----------



## insulintype1 (Monday at 3:42 PM)

Spindle818 said:


> That is super risky


They either get the seeds in a few weeks like we did when buying from sketchy UK and Canadian Websites or we see a miles long rant on how CSI screwed them over lol. Assuming money was actually sent and I'm taking strangers honesty at face value on the internet. I may also be a French model.


----------



## bbrandon888 (Monday at 4:33 PM)

insulintype1 said:


> They either get the seeds in a few weeks like we did when buying from sketchy UK and Canadian Websites or we see a miles long rant on how CSI screwed them over lol. Assuming money was actually sent and I'm taking strangers honesty at face value on the internet. I may also be a French model.


I apologize I meant to say I sent a blank money order in the regular envelope instead of Using usps to ship the money order. I just put money in envelope and mailed it without tracking. I also email csi humboldt to see if they received it but they haven’t replied yet


----------



## Under the Radar (Monday at 5:00 PM)

On the instagram page he said PG and E has an estimated repair time for his power outage of two weeks. Add today and tomorrow’s forecasted storm that might be a good estimate. 

Be patient. I’ve always sent cash. Always got hooked up huge. Nspecta is a king among men.


----------



## bbrandon888 (Monday at 5:05 PM)

Under the Radar said:


> On the instagram page he said PG and E has an estimated repair time for his power outage of two weeks. Add today and tomorrow’s forecasted storm that might be a good estimate.
> 
> Be patient. I’ve always sent cash. Always got hooked up huge. Nspecta is a king among men.


Okay thanks for the information


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Monday at 6:13 PM)

madvillian420 said:


> 3 Queens (Wifi43 x Bubba)
> Not one of the best yielders, but one of the skunkiest cuts in my garden. Like a tire fire.
> View attachment 5246155


One of the best Bubba hybrids IME


----------



## blobbo (Monday at 6:54 PM)

Imagine its gonna be a bit with the thrashing that areas been getting


----------



## Powers piglet (Monday at 7:54 PM)

bbggkk1177 said:


> Anyone seen any of the hawaiian lites/lights and its hybrids growing yet?



Here's two Hawaiian lites. On the right is two days flower, the left is in veg. Neither has shown sex yet, maybe 8wks veg. Low smell as of now.


----------



## raggyb (Monday at 10:51 PM)

PapaSlick76 said:


> Man those have me intrigued. I think he said he had one not go purple and it had the strongest mango smell he had come across. Let us know how they finish for sure!


The white one is a strong fruity smell to it but I couldn't make out yet if it's mango or not. I think the purple ones have more a zing component but I'm drawing a blank right now on how to describe that. It's still early though and It's a bit of a balancing act to get my nose over them for a good sniff.


----------



## Dank Budz (Tuesday at 5:52 AM)

Finally getting around to germinating Triangle Kush x Lemon party, also doing Lemon tree x Triangle kush only doing one of each atm though. Also popped a Triangle kush x Hollywood pure kush from stray to run along side them


----------



## TopShelftrees (Tuesday at 5:58 AM)

Just popped some Chem-D s1 and some Big Bad Wolf for the next run along with i95xchemD and Motorbreath #15 should be some serious dankness! Looking for keepers !


----------



## Ck427 (Yesterday at 3:37 PM)

TopShelftrees said:


> Just popped some Chem-D s1 and some Big Bad Wolf for the next run along with i95xchemD and Motorbreath #15 should be some serious dankness! Looking for keepers !


Those all are gas cans. Hard part will be picking your favorite. Please post pics!


----------



## TopShelftrees (Today at 7:06 AM)

Gladly will @Ck427


----------



## blobbo (Today at 7:39 AM)

My xmas order finally shipped . Took a few extra days but shes in the mail.


----------



## TopShelftrees (Today at 8:38 AM)

_Ya things are behind for sure, my $ for my Christmas order arrived Friday but still nothing, hopefully she moves soon. _


----------



## undercover_offduty (Today at 8:57 AM)

caleb is usually quick, must be flooded with orders


----------



## TopShelftrees (Today at 9:13 AM)

That and the issues they have been having over there with Mother Nature, it’s to be expected. He’s literally the best , I can always wait for a CSI order


----------

